# Post pictures of your woodpile/splitting area



## ShaneLogs

I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers 

Post away!


Shane


----------



## Steve2910

I keep my wood sorted by species & the area neat enough to work efficiently, but I won't win any contests


----------



## Jeremy102579

I wont win any awards either. I live in the city and have a lack of space so I got wood in a few small areas....including driveway and couple feet from house (i know....beware of insects).

I'll take some pics later and post.


----------



## ShaneLogs

I have to see pics if you guys want any stickers LOL


----------



## Jeremy102579

Like I said, I live in the city and due to space issues.....i have wood spread out in currently 4 places. Not pretty but oh well.

This pic holds 4 facecords with a 2' gap space between the rows. 2 rows behind are fresh ash and in the front are 2/3 cords black locust, almost a left over facecord of cottonwood from last winter and some pear on top of each. I plan on using the cottonwood up this coming winter. This faces south so it gets good sun most of the day.

View attachment 234473


This is what I split yesterday and today. 2 facecords of partially seasoned (not sure what it is). Left cord is a couple ft from house and back one is along driveway. These get partial sun at diff times of the day. I think Im gonna let this be and hopefully it will be ready for this coming winter. I got these and about another 1/2 fc for $35 the other day. Before and after pics. I made 1 mistake with the left fc, i forgot to lay down boards underneath......oh well.

View attachment 234474
View attachment 234475


Backyard shot. I refuse to shrink my garden so back fence line (west) will hopefully get filled upby the fall. I should be able to fit another 3.5 fc's along the fence. To the right are where the 4 fc's are located.

View attachment 234476


I go through only maybe 3 fc's a winter....so I am trying to get 2-3 years ahead.

Sorry is the pics dont come out as planned......this site is the worst for adding pics I have ever joined


----------



## ShaneLogs

Jeremy102579 said:


> Like I said, I live in the city and due to space issues.....i have wood spread out in currently 4 places. Not pretty but oh well.
> 
> This pic holds 4 facecords with a 2' gap space between the rows. 2 rows behind are fresh ash and in the front are 2/3 cords black locust, almost a left over facecord of cottonwood from last winter and some pear on top of each. I plan on using the cottonwood up this coming winter. This faces south so it gets good sun most of the day.
> 
> View attachment 234473
> 
> 
> This is what I split yesterday and today. 2 facecords of partially seasoned (not sure what it is). Left cord is a couple ft from house and back one is along driveway. These get partial sun at diff times of the day. I think Im gonna let this be and hopefully it will be ready for this coming winter. I got these and about another 1/2 fc for $35 the other day. Before and after pics. I made 1 mistake with the left fc, i forgot to lay down boards underneath......oh well.
> 
> View attachment 234474
> View attachment 234475
> 
> 
> Backyard shot. I refuse to shrink my garden so back fence line (west) will hopefully get filled upby the fall. I should be able to fit another 3.5 fc's along the fence. To the right are where the 4 fc's are located.
> 
> View attachment 234476
> 
> 
> I go through only maybe 3 fc's a winter....so I am trying to get 2-3 years ahead.
> 
> Sorry is the pics dont come out as planned......this site is the worst for adding pics I have ever joined




Looking good!




Shane


----------



## stihly dan

My hard wood is worth more than stickers! I swear it.


----------



## Soby1

FYI,Get some sticker envelopes ready for Whitespider and Hedgerow.


----------



## H-Ranch

Soby1 said:


> FYI,Get some sticker envelopes ready for Whitespider and Hedgerow.


Them boys got nothing on HDBiker2000 either.


----------



## Steve2910

*Here ya go...*

I'm not TOO embarrassed by these stacks of Oak. They're not the "laid out w/ a transit" stacks that others have posted before, but so what. For me, it's all about having nice wood that's dry. If the stacks don't fall over, that's a bonus. Most or all of this will be sold, about 5 1/2 cords here.View attachment 234482


What can I say? I was out of pallets when I came into this wood last Summer/ Fall. There's nothing wrong w/ a big pile of Black Locust, stacked or not. I'm guessing 5 cords of splits & another cord of rounds.View attachment 234483


Locust logs from a score I got last month. Yuengling bottle for scale (or if I ever have occasion to do you a favor, a hint on what flavor I like my thank yous). I thought Stella would be "pushing it"! Hard to tell from the pic, but probably about 3 cords hereView attachment 234490


----------



## chucker

View attachment 234491
heres one of 5 splitting areas that i use... this is of jack pine from blocks from last year to producedready to sell this fall.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Soby1 said:


> FYI,Get some sticker envelopes ready for Whitespider and Hedgerow.




Tell them to post in here with pictures too!


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane



Where are your pics?


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Where are your pics?



I will have to load some on here


----------



## ShaneLogs

View attachment 234497
View attachment 234498



The first pic is when I just cut up some bucked logs into stove length for the stove one day, nothing special.

The second pic is of my equipment is out in Linneus, Maine. We had a job getting pulp wood. We did the whole job in a matter of few days. Gotta love that John Deere skidder too :msp_smile:


----------



## Whitespider

*JULY*







*OCTOBER*






*FEBRUARY*


----------



## PEKS

Jeremy102579 said:


> Like I said, I live in the city and due to space issues.....i have wood spread out in currently 4 places. Not pretty but oh well.
> 
> This pic holds 4 facecords with a 2' gap space between the rows. 2 rows behind are fresh ash and in the front are 2/3 cords black locust, almost a left over facecord of cottonwood from last winter and some pear on top of each. I plan on using the cottonwood up this coming winter. This faces south so it gets good sun most of the day.
> 
> View attachment 234473
> 
> 
> This is what I split yesterday and today. 2 facecords of partially seasoned (not sure what it is). Left cord is a couple ft from house and back one is along driveway. These get partial sun at diff times of the day. I think Im gonna let this be and hopefully it will be ready for this coming winter. I got these and about another 1/2 fc for $35 the other day. Before and after pics. I made 1 mistake with the left fc, i forgot to lay down boards underneath......oh well.
> 
> View attachment 234474
> View attachment 234475
> 
> 
> Backyard shot. I refuse to shrink my garden so back fence line (west) will hopefully get filled upby the fall. I should be able to fit another 3.5 fc's along the fence. To the right are where the 4 fc's are located.
> 
> View attachment 234476
> 
> 
> I go through only maybe 3 fc's a winter....so I am trying to get 2-3 years ahead.
> 
> Sorry is the pics dont come out as planned......this site is the worst for adding pics I have ever joined



Nice Tundra..


----------



## woodman6666

Heres some of mine Every piece you see is oak.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Whitespider said:


> *JULY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FEBRUARY*





Wow! Those are some nice stacks WhiteSpider! How many cords do you have in all those stacks together ??


----------



## Whitespider

That there be 10 cord of White (Bur) Oak... 2 cord to the stack.

I'll be adding another 8-10 cord soon this spring... oak, hard maple and ash all in the woodlot waiting to be split.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Whitespider said:


> That there be 10 cord of White (Bur) Oak... 2 cord to the stack.
> 
> I'll be adding another 8-10 cord soon this spring... oak, hard maple and ash all in the woodlot waiting to be split.




Looking good! I'm jealous!


----------



## Mntn Man

Wife calls it my morning wood because I look out the window at it every morning while I brush my teeth.:msp_biggrin:

Rows are over 5 1/2 feet tall, 16 feet long and over 18 inches wide.

From left to right: 2 cords ash, 2 cords oak, 1 locust, 1 oak, 4 locust. I can tell already it is settling and shifting and I don't like it.


----------



## Steve2910

Whitespider said:


> *JULY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCTOBER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FEBRUARY*



Those would be an example of the "surveyor" stacks I mentioned earlier... very nice!

My wood is stored in the back of my property where nobody sees it. Also, my friends are impressed enough that I'm 2+ years ahead & that I burn NO oil or propane. No need for me to make my stacks that pretty.


----------



## Jeremy102579

PEKS said:


> Nice Tundra..



Thanks.....flew down to Dallas TX March 2011 and drove her 1300 miles home. Thats an 01.....the old ones are all shot around here, due to salt as are all other older vehicles......that one is beautiful.....Love it!!!


----------



## butcher757

Woodman, are you set up at an airport? that looks like tarmac you're on...where in MN are you? Looks like a big operation, Im just getting started, Im in the Emily/Outing area


----------



## ReggieT

*Why?*

You said its stacked where no one can see it....man I'd be proud to show that off!!!


Steve2910 said:


> Those would be an example of the "surveyor" stacks I mentioned earlier... very nice!
> 
> My wood is stored in the back of my property where nobody sees it. Also, my friends are impressed enough that I'm 2+ years ahead & that I burn NO oil or propane. No need for me to make my stacks that pretty.


----------



## Whitespider

I wish I could place my stacks "out back" behind the house... But there ain't much for level ground or sunshine back there.
Just ain't anything like 10-14 hours per day of open sunshine on your wood pile...
This is my view from the front porch.






I do stack some (so-called) "shoulder season" wood and little bits of stuff I cut during the summer back by the wife's asparagus bed (closer to the coal shoot).
I see my "employee" sneaked into one of the shots.










And of course everyone should have one of these piles...






Basement storage in the old coal storage room...


----------



## Somesawguy

Some pics from this winter. This pile is now cut and split, but it gives you an idea.


----------



## woodman6666

butcher757 said:


> Woodman, are you set up at an airport? that looks like tarmac you're on...where in MN are you? Looks like a big operation, Im just getting started, Im in the Emily/Outing area



NO airport just alot of concrete, theres no other way to keep your wood clean.


----------



## BSD

my staging and processing area with my stacks behind it in the bags.
View attachment 234588


My pile as of oct '11
View attachment 234587


Pile as of april '12. I had to add a mafia block retaining wall to hold the hill back. it's 5' tall for reference.
View attachment 234591

View attachment 234590


----------



## Steve2910

*Because:*



ReggieT said:


> You said its stacked where no one can see it....man I'd be proud to show that off!!!



It's the best spot on the property to get a trailer turned around & unloaded. When we were in commercial landscaping this area was full of brush piles, leaf piles, etc. Now it's full of firewood.


----------



## ShaneLogs

I still want to see HDBiker2000's woodpile ::msp_smile:



Shane


----------



## Whitespider

HDBiker doesn't log in much, and posts even less...
But I robbed a picture of his wood piles from another post for ya' to gander at...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Whitespider said:


> HDBiker doesn't log in much, and posts even less...
> But I robbed a picture of his wood piles from another post for ya' to gander at...




That is a good looking wood pile! How many cords do you think are on there ?


----------



## owbguy

ShaneLogs said:


> That is a good looking wood pile! How many cords do you think are on there ?



guessing 14. 15 if you count the stack to the left.


----------



## Bushmans

I double my wood stack as a garden fence. It won't keep the deer out but the woodchucks and rabbits are stopped. ( and my two silly labs)
View attachment 234648






If the rain quits it will continue down the property line another 60 feet this weekend. In case your wondering it is 64 feet long.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Bushmans said:


> I double my wood stack as a garden fence. It won't keep the deer out but the woodchucks and rabbits are stopped. ( and my two silly labs)
> View attachment 234648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the rain quits it will continue down the property line another 60 feet this weekend. In case your wondering it is 64 feet long.



Looks good, All hardwood ?


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Tell them to post in here with pictures too!



:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got wood???

[video=youtube;1x6uL-5F7ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x6uL-5F7ec[/video]

Sorry, bout all I got recently...
Been working on saws...


----------



## Hedgerow

This one may show the stacks better...

[video=youtube;rTPFI5YJo_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTPFI5YJo_k[/video]

Love me a good Dolmar...
They're just SEXY!!!
:love1:


----------



## DavdH




----------



## turnkey4099

I am building a stock to carry me though my declining years. None of this is for sale. All Black Locust most of which was killed by the Locust Borer. 

My current splitting area. I will be moving the splitting operation elswhere when that area is filled even with the stuff to the left. There are 8 ricks there so far. All my wood is piled rick tight against rick, no space between them. I keep my homemade cart there to toss in the bark/chips as I split then haul to the fire pile. Jusst did that today.

Stuff to the left is the oldest since I started cutting nothing but B Locust. That was around '95 or 96.






3 areas. 
Far one by fence is my next season's wood. Around 5 cords - that was cut back in mid 90s from a blowdown area.
Rounds by fence is stuff waiting to be split - guestimate 6+ cords
Left hand pile has 2 20' ricks of unsplit rounds plus 7 or 8 ricks containing 1.5 cord splits.






More cut early in the B Locust era. Those piles go back some 20' to the garage/woodshed






I figure 40 + cords total but suspect it would be much more.

Harry K


----------



## Hedgerow

I can't think of a wood much better suited to long term storage than Black Locust...
Good choice...

I sold out everything I had by Christmas last winter... I only keep "special" stuff longer than a year...


----------



## sam-tip

My splitting and cutting areas

View attachment 234704
This is where the tree service drops off the trees. It has a cement pad 16 x 25.
View attachment 234705
The second area is a pad of 20 x 30. I sort and cut the logs and let them dry a few months. I have a good supply that is ready to split. 

View attachment 234706

View attachment 234707


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdchuck

A clear victim of F.A.D. or firewood acquisition disorder.........post #6

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/125944.htm


Topping it off is the fact I stacked it all in 1/3cord increments on individualized pallets. 

I swear the guy in the mirror is a sadist.




Actually, many patients in that thread.


----------



## Danxtro

Here is my wood piles. Still got a lot of logs to skid out. Usually the wood is splitted and stacked by the end of May....not sure for this year.


----------



## Bushmans

ShaneLogs said:


> Looks good, All hardwood ?



Yep!
Cherry, Sugar Maple and Ash.
Here was my other stack! This met its demise this winter.
View attachment 234746





Another shot of the wall
View attachment 234747


----------



## ShaneLogs

Danxtro said:


> Here is my wood piles. Still got a lot of logs to skid out. Usually the wood is splitted and stacked by the end of May....not sure for this year.



Boy do I love me some white birch 



Shane


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Boy do I love me some white birch
> 
> 
> 
> Shane



C'mon down... I'll fix ya up with some hedge... It's fun stuff...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> C'mon down... I'll fix ya up with some hedge... It's fun stuff...





If I was closer to you I would! Oh yeah, I like that stuff! It makes for a good time 



Shane


----------



## aokpops

View attachment 234805
I like white oak around 30 pickup loads


----------



## Fred Wright

Here's the stack for 2013/2014. Approximately 3 cord in there.






Last year's splitting location. It moves around. 






The 2012/2013 pile before splitting.


----------



## ShaneLogs

aokpops said:


> View attachment 234805
> I like white oak around 30 pickup loads




I like white oak also but, It makes life a little harder sorting through that stuff especially in the snow.



Shane


----------



## ReggieT

*Awesome!*

Dam good looking wood!!!...is that white barked wood Birch?


Danxtro said:


> Here is my wood piles. Still got a lot of logs to skid out. Usually the wood is splitted and stacked by the end of May....not sure for this year.


----------



## logbutcher

*Fred W:*
That a new Ramsplitter electric ? 110v ? Cost ? How's the 4-way head work for you ?
How about a review with pros/cons ?
Thx,
LB

PS I wasn't at ease with all those hydraulics on top close to the lovely face. :eek2:


----------



## jeepmedic

I always dump and split the piles in the same central "processing" site, then move stack in another area of our land.


----------



## dancan

BSD said:


> my staging and processing area with my stacks behind it in the bags.
> View attachment 234588
> 
> 
> My pile as of oct '11
> View attachment 234587
> 
> 
> Pile as of april '12. I had to add a mafia block retaining wall to hold the hill back. it's 5' tall for reference.
> View attachment 234591
> 
> View attachment 234590



What are you using to load your bags of firewood ?


----------



## BSD

dancan said:


> What are you using to load your bags of firewood ?



10 or 20 digits depending on who is working... I need a conveyor, badly.


----------



## ShaneLogs

ReggieT said:


> Dam good looking wood!!!...is that white barked wood Birch?




Yes it is, All of that wood with the white bark is white birch. It burns real nice just like yellow birch too.


Shane


----------



## Snotrocket

My growing wood pile. It's about 4 cords in this picture. I've got a couple more that are split that I need to stack.


----------



## Fred Wright

logbutcher said:


> *Fred W:*
> That a new Ramsplitter electric ? 110v ? Cost ? How's the 4-way head work for you ?
> How about a review with pros/cons ?
> Thx,
> LB
> 
> PS I wasn't at ease with all those hydraulics on top close to the lovely face. :eek2:



Thanks, Logbutcher.

Yup, it's a 110 volt Ramsplitter, 16-ton. We got the 4-way wedge option with it, it works well for straight grain rounds around 10" diameter. My only beef with the 4-way, it can bend the wedge blade if a round twists it to the side. I'd recommend welding stops on it, to keep it from being pushed sideways. Other than that, it's a fine option and can save time.

I submitted a review on the woodsplittersdirect site where we bought it. They were offering free shipping at the time. If memory serves we paid around $1,300.00 for it with lift gate delivery and the 4-way wedge.

The hydraulics are all industrial-grade. I have no worries about lines breaking, it's built quite solid.

If you do your splitting at home, near the house or another source of AC power, this little guy is just the ticket. It'll split all day long on a 15 amp branch circuit.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Snotrocket said:


> My growing wood pile. It's about 4 cords in this picture. I've got a couple more that are split that I need to stack.




Is that all White Birch you have stacked there ?


----------



## ShaneLogs

Fred Wright said:


> Thanks, Logbutcher.
> 
> Yup, it's a 110 volt Ramsplitter, 16-ton. We got the 4-way wedge option with it, it works well for straight grain rounds around 10" diameter. My only beef with the 4-way, it can bend the wedge blade if a round twists it to the side. I'd recommend welding stops on it, to keep it from being pushed sideways. Other than that, it's a fine option and can save time.
> 
> I submitted a review on the woodsplittersdirect site where we bought it. They were offering free shipping at the time. If memory serves we paid around $1,300.00 for it with lift gate delivery and the 4-way wedge.
> 
> The hydraulics are all industrial-grade. I have no worries about lines breaking, it's built quite solid.
> 
> If you do your splitting at home, near the house or another source of AC power, this little guy is just the ticket. It'll split all day long on a 15 amp branch circuit.





That sounds like quite the little rig you have there! Got any more pics of it in operation ??




Shane


----------



## russhd1997

Here's a pic of my wood pile in 4' lengths. It measured 22 cords when cut to 2' lengths and restacked.


----------



## Snotrocket

ShaneLogs said:


> Is that all White Birch you have stacked there ?



I honestly don't think there is 1 piece of birch in there.

It's about 50% oak, 45% maple, and 5% pine. The majority of my property is all maple and oak. Maybe a few dozen pine trees and 6-8 birch trees.


----------



## Fred Wright

ShaneLogs said:


> That sounds like quite the little rig you have there! Got any more pics of it in operation ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane



Man, I wish. 

My buddies on another site have been ragging on me to get a photo of the SheWolf splitting wood. She's got no issues helping with the wood splitting but refuses to have her pic taken. 

There's a video of a guy using this electric splitter: WOOD SPLITTER 16 Ton Horizontal Electric Log Splitter


----------



## ShaneLogs

Snotrocket said:


> I honestly don't think there is 1 piece of birch in there.
> 
> It's about 50% oak, 45% maple, and 5% pine. The majority of my property is all maple and oak. Maybe a few dozen pine trees and 6-8 birch trees.




That must have been Maple and Oak I see stacked in your piles there.



Shane


----------



## ShaneLogs

russhd1997 said:


> Here's a pic of my wood pile in 4' lengths. It measured 22 cords when cut to 2' lengths and restacked.




Looking sweet! Do you have a big wood stove where you just throw in 2 foot pieces at a time or do you spend the time to cut them up and split and stack the wood ?




Shane


----------



## russhd1997

ShaneLogs said:


> Looking sweet! Do you have a big wood stove where you just throw in 2 foot pieces at a time or do you spend the time to cut them up and split and stack the wood ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane



I have an OWB. I don't have any pics of it but I split it in 4' lengths with a 4' splitter. I stack it to dry in 4' lengths then use a cordwood saw to cut it to 2' lengths with an elevator to load the truck.






Then I stack it under a big hemlock near the house so that it is easy to get to as needed to feed the OWB.


----------



## Danxtro

ReggieT said:


> Dam good looking wood!!!...is that white barked wood Birch?



Yes it is. I like white birch very much. But it has to be very dry to burn well. I have big ones on my land. Many, when i put my arms around them, i'm not able to touch my fingers. In that pile it has also sugar and red maple, red oak, white ash, beech, black cherry, manitoba maple, basswood, grey birch. I like very much burning different kind of woods. I inserted pictures of white birch and other wood pile.


----------



## ShaneLogs

russhd1997 said:


> I have an OWB. I don't have any pics of it but I split it in 4' lengths with a 4' splitter. I stack it to dry in 4' lengths then use a cordwood saw to cut it to 2' lengths with an elevator to load the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I stack it under a big hemlock near the house so that it is easy to get to as needed to feed the OWB.




Sweet deal! I like your set-up too. Your in Loudon ? That isn't to far from me. Just a few hour drive.



Shane


----------



## ShaneLogs

Danxtro said:


> Yes it is. I like white birch very much. But it has to be very dry to burn well. I have big ones on my land. Many, when i put my arms around them, i'm not able to touch my fingers. In that pile it has also sugar and red maple, red oak, white ash, beech, black cherry, manitoba maple, basswood, grey birch. I like very much burning different kind of woods. I inserted pictures of white birch and other wood pile.




I am very jealous of you White Birch and your woodlot in general 

Keep up the good work, 



Shane


----------



## jrider

I find stacking to be highly overated and not necessary in my part of the world.


----------



## Hedgerow

Snotrocket said:


> My growing wood pile. It's about 4 cords in this picture. I've got a couple more that are split that I need to stack.



That old Case is just cool...


----------



## Steve2910

jrider said:


> I find stacking to be highly overated and not necessary in my part of the world.



I've "built" piles like yours, splitting a few rounds each evening & throwing them on the pile. In that scenario, I agree that the splits get plenty of sun/ wind exposure before getting buried.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> I've "built" piles like yours, splitting a few rounds each evening & throwing them on the pile. In that scenario, I agree that the splits get plenty of sun/ wind exposure before getting buried.



Yeah, I did that too but I think that my wood pile doesn't get enough sun and wind to dry it out enough though.


----------



## briantutt

Here is a bit if wood. About 1/3 left after the mild winter.

Brian


----------



## ReggieT

*Good Looking ood*

Is that Oak? Hella-VA JOB!


briantutt said:


> Here is a bit if wood. About 1/3 left after the mild winter.
> 
> Brian


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Yeah, I did that too but I think that my wood pile doesn't get enough sun and wind to dry it out enough though.



You would be correct... Sun and air is good... Eliminating precip wetting helps too, but not always an option...


----------



## Snotrocket

Hedgerow said:


> That old Case is just cool...



That old Case is over 30 years old! If anyone ever sees one for sale, buy it. Very simple and nearly indestructible design.


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> Yeah, I did that too but I think that my wood pile doesn't get enough sun and wind to dry it out enough though.



Mine were always in full sun. With Cherry, Silver Maple, or Tulip Poplar they dried fine. The one time I did it w/ Oak, they seemed to be drying well.... A tropical storm brought 3 days of torrential rain which ruined that experiment.:msp_mad:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> You would be correct... Sun and air is good... Eliminating precip wetting helps too, but not always an option...



Yeah I hear you, It has been like a mini hurricane here for 3 days now, None stop rain and bad winds. All I can think is great! My wood pile is going to be sopping wet now :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Yeah I hear you, It has been like a mini hurricane here for 3 days now, None stop rain and bad winds. All I can think is great! My wood pile is going to be sopping wet now :bang:



My barn is as full as I can get it now, and I'm forced to pile outside. :bang: So I normally relegate myself to cutting just Hedge when this happens... For some reason it weathers the elements better than the other varieties I cut... Hackberry??? Not so much... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## T. Mainus

View attachment 235314
View attachment 235310
View attachment 235311
View attachment 235312
View attachment 235313


This is a couple of pictures of our operation.

Tom


----------



## cnice_37

I have a nasty case of barn envy...

(from T.Mainus post above)


----------



## Stihlman441

Ozzy firewood,Redgum,Yellowbox,Stringybark and an Ozzy made Superaxe splitter.


----------



## ReggieT

*Grea Pic!*

How does that Redgum split & burn...I don't think I've seen that in our aea?


Stihlman441 said:


> Ozzy firewood,Redgum,Yellowbox,Stringybark and an Ozzy made Superaxe splitter.


----------



## spike60

Only get the truck this close to my shed/splitting area when the ground is either frozen or good and dry, as I have to back across the fron lawn to get there.


----------



## cnice_37

spike60 said:


> Only get the truck this close to my shed/splitting area when the ground is either frozen or good and dry, as I have to back across the fron lawn to get there.



Damn spike that is a clean work area. Where's all the wood chips? uglies? empty beer cans?

Digging the wood shed, simple and effective, looks rustic.


----------



## briantutt

ReggieT said:


> Is that Oak? Hella-VA JOB!



Yep about 80% oak. Powerline co. Was clearing near my house. Easiest wood i have cut.

Brian


----------



## artbaldoni

I move to where the wood is. Cut and split there and haul home to stack.

Cutting at home now. 15 acres.





Moving down the road 10 mins to my brother's place next. 20 acres. This is one of 6 or so piles left by the logger.





Stack by the stove.


----------



## ShaneLogs

artbaldoni said:


> I move to where the wood is. Cut and split there and haul home to stack.
> 
> Cutting at home now. 15 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving down the road 10 mins to my brother's place next. 20 acres. This is one of 6 or so piles left by the logger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack by the stove.





I like your "No-Pay" workers, LOL!!


----------



## briantutt

ShaneLogs said:


> I like your "No-Pay" workers, LOL!!



I agree, that's the only way...I still cost me though I have to bribe them with food!


----------



## spike60

cnice_37 said:


> Damn spike that is a clean work area. Where's all the wood chips? uglies? empty beer cans?
> 
> Digging the wood shed, simple and effective, looks rustic.



Uglies go into a couple of chunk boxes on either side of the shed, that aren't quite in the pic. I do rake up all of the bark and wood chips and wheelbarow them into the woods. And though they may not be visible, there are _always_ beer cans/bottles associated with this operation. Looking out the window, there are a couple of Torpedo IPA bottles from last night in fact. :msp_w00t:

Shed was a nice project that I did about 15 years ago. Holds a little under 5 cords. Spaced the side boards with a piece of 2x4 so it gets plenty of air. Ran an electric line out there so I can flip on a light switch when I go out for wood at night. Sure don't miss dealing with all those tarps!


----------



## logbutcher

*Cessna*



ShaneLogs said:


> Sweet deal! I like your set-up too. Your in *Loudon ? That isn't to far from me. Just a few hour drive.*
> Shane



I told you not to smoke that funny weed way down there. Stop it.
You can't get there from here.
Calais Maine to Loudon New Hampshire by Cessna maybe an hour. By your truck more like 5-6 hours' drive. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Somesawguy

spike60 said:


> Uglies go into a couple of chunk boxes on either side of the shed, that aren't quite in the pic. I do rake up all of the bark and wood chips and wheelbarow them into the woods. And though they may not be visible, there are _always_ beer cans/bottles associated with this operation. Looking out the window, there are a couple of Torpedo IPA bottles from last night in fact. :msp_w00t:
> 
> Shed was a nice project that I did about 15 years ago. Holds a little under 5 cords. Spaced the side boards with a piece of 2x4 so it gets plenty of air. Ran an electric line out there so I can flip on a light switch when I go out for wood at night. Sure don't miss dealing with all those tarps!



I hate tarps with a passion. I really need to build a wood shed that will hold 4 cord or so.


----------



## Somesawguy

logbutcher said:


> I told you not to smoke that funny weed way down there. Stop it.
> You can't get there from here.
> Calais Maine to Loudon New Hampshire by Cessna maybe an hour. By your truck more like 5-6 hours' drive. :msp_w00t:



Yeah that's a haul. I'm a little closer, but not that much.


----------



## logbutcher

Somesawguy said:


> I hate tarps with a passion. I really need to build a wood shed that will hold 4 cord or so.



"BUILD IT.....THEY WILL COME." Field of Dreams


----------



## Snotrocket

Better picture of my pile. 1 more row to stack and the rest I have split will go into the following years pile.


----------



## Hedgerow

Snotrocket said:


> Better picture of my pile. 1 more row to stack and the rest I have split will go into the following years pile.



Hey, you had a couple pieces fall off the the pile there in the corner...
That won't do...
Get er' fixed and re-take the picture...
:big_smile:


----------



## Snotrocket

Haha those didn't fall. We had 4-5 inches of rain and I tarped it before it hit. Those were holding down parts of the tarp. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## russhd1997

ShaneLogs said:


> Sweet deal! I like your set-up too. Your in Loudon ? That isn't to far from me. Just a few hour drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Shane



Yes I'm about 5 miles from NH Motor Speedway. Where is Calais? I know southern Maine pretty well but have never been to Calais.


----------



## Bigrod

Its a start. I have added more since I took that pic. Another 3 rows.


----------



## Snotrocket

russhd1997 said:


> Yes I'm about 5 miles from NH Motor Speedway. Where is Calais? I know southern Maine pretty well but have never been to Calais.




Calais is almost in Canada. It's on the very eastern side of the state.


----------



## stihly dan

Snotrocket said:


> Calais is almost in Canada. It's on the very eastern side of the state.



Whats the population over there? Sounds like the boon docks. But is there such a thing on the coast?


----------



## Snotrocket

Calais is right on the coast. It's not a major city by any means, but those don't really exist in Maine anyway.


----------



## stihly dan

I am in nh. But I disagree, as far as I have gone up the coast of maine, it has been full of mass wholes. Like maggets on a dead chicken. There was evan a show on 20/20 on it.


----------



## NHlocal

*Wood shed.....*



Somesawguy said:


> I hate tarps with a passion. I really need to build a wood shed that will hold 4 cord or so.



Here's my wood shed I put up about 4 years ago, I figured what it would take to heat the house and designed the shed around that. 12ft by 8ft, 5ft high in the back and 6 1/2ft in the front, gives it just enough slope for the snow to slowly slide off the back. Metal roof with a foot of over hang front and back, half a foot over hang on each side. Got L hooks on the sides and back to string 2x4's horizontal so I can also run thin vertical stringers to keep the wood in place. It breaths real nice.I put hooks on the north and east sides to hang tarps 'cause those are the sides where the most snow and rain come in. It'll hold 4 1/2+ cord of wood. Been working out good so far. The first pic is lookin' out the back window at the empty shed April 2011,







.....the next one was the day before this past Christmas.....








.....and the last one is from March 10, 2012.....


----------



## Danxtro

Wood pile is growing. Tomorrow i have to go to my other wood lot. Powerline co. called me last week to inform me that they clear under lines. 18 ft large along the road. They were suppose to do it last fall. I'm not very happy of that. Gonna take pictures.


----------



## Firewood Dave

Here are a couple of pics of my yardView attachment 235970
View attachment 235971


----------



## zogger

*Had to add another processing area..and maybe a new saw*

My old area is now slap full, can't fit no mo or it will spill out into the drive..






sose I had to start a new area, this is over by the cluckeraptor containment compound...with my assistant Vanna showing the lovely prizes.....






...so any way, driving back and forth with this week's score loads, I am thinking, "self, dang, just dang, you REALLY need a big saw. You got all the rest of this big pine, the big pine still to cut in the back yard, the real big redoak tree to finish felling and cutting, all the oak and hickory down, then all the rest of the big swamp wood tornado downs....so, what to get, what to shoot for" ....I look down at the tractor dash and see this right when I am thinking all of this....


----------



## ShaneLogs

russhd1997 said:


> Yes I'm about 5 miles from NH Motor Speedway. Where is Calais? I know southern Maine pretty well but have never been to Calais.





Calais Maine is where the green star is. Our population is around 3,000.View attachment 236003


----------



## zogger

Firewood Dave said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my yardView attachment 235970
> View attachment 235971




I guess it gets a little nippy where ya'all are..HAHAHAHAHAHA!

That's a serious no foolin' around wood stack there, bro!


----------



## ShaneLogs

zogger said:


> My old area is now slap full, can't fit no mo or it will spill out into the drive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sose I had to start a new area, this is over by the cluckeraptor containment compound...with my assistant Vanna showing the lovely prizes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so any way, driving back and forth with this week's score loads, I am thinking, "self, dang, just dang, you REALLY need a big saw. You got all the rest of this big pine, the big pine still to cut in the back yard, the real big redoak tree to finish felling and cutting, all the oak and hickory down, then all the rest of the big swamp wood tornado downs....so, what to get, what to shoot for" ....I look down at the tractor dash and see this right when I am thinking all of this....




It looks like you have been having some fun!


----------



## owbguy

zogger you cannot go wrong with a 3120. looks like its meant to be....


----------



## russhd1997

zogger said:


> ...so any way, driving back and forth with this week's score loads, I am thinking, "self, dang, just dang, you REALLY need a big saw. You got all the rest of this big pine, the big pine still to cut in the back yard, the real big redoak tree to finish felling and cutting, all the oak and hickory down, then all the rest of the big swamp wood tornado downs....so, what to get, what to shoot for" ....I look down at the tractor dash and see this right when I am thinking all of this....



Your tractor is trying to tell you something. Now that's a big saw! :cool2:


----------



## cnice_37

Split for about 2.5 hours today...





The remainder of the pile





Start of the '13-'14 stack. (2012-13 stacks buried behind the white pines which I've since been scolded for on AS... but I'm not moving them now.)


----------



## ShaneLogs

cnice_37 said:


> Split for about 2.5 hours today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remainder of the pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start of the '13-'14 stack. (2012-13 stacks buried behind the white pines which I've since been scolded for on AS... but I'm not moving them now.)



Looks like a nice operation you got going there! I am jealous of that stack!


----------



## Danxtro

Picked up the wood cut by the powerline co. today. It was cold this morning about -5C. We did it with an ATV. Pictures of the working day and wood stack.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Danxtro said:


> Picked up the wood cut by the powerline co. today. It was cold this morning about -5C. We did it with an ATV. Pictures of the working day and wood stack.




Looks like a heck of a score! Looks like a cold day to be getting wood though, LOL


----------



## Firewood Dave

zogger said:


> I guess it gets a little nippy where ya'all are..HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> That's a serious no foolin' around wood stack there, bro!




Thanks. This is actually the Banana Belt  When we had the winter Olympics they had to truck in enough snow 
Hopefully I have about half of what i want on hand for the upcoming season. If you have a look at my "Firewood Dave " facebook page there are some more pics
thanks
Dave


----------



## briantutt

cnice_37 said:


> Split for about 2.5 hours today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The remainder of the pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start of the '13-'14 stack. (2012-13 stacks buried behind the white pines which I've since been scolded for on AS... but I'm not moving them now.)



Hey! Your wheel barrow is upside down!

Nice work!


----------



## NHlocal

russhd1997 said:


> Yes I'm about 5 miles from NH Motor Speedway. Where is Calais? I know southern Maine pretty well but have never been to Calais.


5 miles from the Speedway?, howdy neighbah!  I'm only 8 1/2 miles north of the 'track, up near the "Lake".


----------



## ShaneLogs

Firewood Dave said:


> Thanks. This is actually the Banana Belt  When we had the winter Olympics they had to truck in enough snow
> Hopefully I have about half of what i want on hand for the upcoming season. If you have a look at my "Firewood Dave " facebook page there are some more pics
> thanks
> Dave




I liked your page, Dave


----------



## Firewood Dave

ShaneLogs said:


> I liked your page, Dave




Thanks. I tried to add you on Facebook but none of the results i got seemed to match you. Same thing happens with my name too common.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Firewood Dave said:


> Thanks. I tried to add you on Facebook but none of the results i got seemed to match you. Same thing happens with my name too common.



I posted on your wall. My name is Shane Kerrigan, Im from Maine lol


----------



## cnice_37

briantutt said:


> Hey! Your wheel barrow is upside down!
> 
> Nice work!



Thanks, yeah we are in a rather wet area so any way to avoid mosquito "ponds" forming I do it! I leave it out there too, otherwise its another excuse not to stack! I see it there, and if I'm putzing around, I'll stack a few full.


----------



## Danxtro

ShaneLogs said:


> Looks like a heck of a score! Looks like a cold day to be getting wood though, LOL




Yes it is cold for this time of the season. But I like cutting and logging in the winter when it is -15C. No sweat and the air is so fresh!


----------



## ShaneLogs

Danxtro said:


> Yes it is cold for this time of the season. But I like cutting and logging in the winter when it is -15C. No sweat and the air is so fresh!




Yeah I like logging in the winter too, No bugs also!


----------



## Denis Gionet

*My day's work....*

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...274713_100001782315997_845814_332915946_n.jpg


My camping site firewood pile. The stuff you see is green Larch Tamarack, cut over the last month. Split this afternoon with an X-25. SOOOooooo glad I traded up for that axe, does it EVER split nicely. Almost a joke, I was putting 10" rounds on the block, full of big knots and twists... BANG ! They just fly apart, me giggling like a child when they do .... lol !


----------



## zogger

Denis Gionet said:


> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...274713_100001782315997_845814_332915946_n.jpg
> 
> 
> My camping site firewood pile. The stuff you see is green Larch Tamarack, cut over the last month. Split this afternoon with an X-25. SOOOooooo glad I traded up for that axe, does it EVER split nicely. Almost a joke, I was putting 10" rounds on the block, full of big knots and twists... BANG ! They just fly apart, me giggling like a child when they do .... lol !



bwahahaha, that's exactly what happened to me first time out with my mail order supersplitter. Was laughing and having a good time, I mean whooping it up, WHACK Pop!, wow cool, try another one, a big one WHACKWHACKWHACK, etc pile of splits in seconds. Just freeking amazing to me just how much better their splitting axes are compared to generic hardware store "mauls". 

Mauls are well named, after you use one for an hour, you feel like you have been mauled! I think mauls were invented so the international steel cartel can just sell you more bulk steel. That's why I started calling mauls "anvils on a stick".

Anyway, *nice* pile of pretty splits you got there man, I bet it is real nice up where you are. We are just now maybe starting tomorrow or so hitting what I call the beastly hot weather down here, starting like two months early after this extraordinary mildish winter we had. I am *not* looking forward to july or august except getting fresh melons and corn and maters.


----------



## briantutt

Denis Gionet said:


> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...274713_100001782315997_845814_332915946_n.jpg
> 
> 
> My camping site firewood pile. The stuff you see is green Larch Tamarack, cut over the last month. Split this afternoon with an X-25. SOOOooooo glad I traded up for that axe, does it EVER split nicely. Almost a joke, I was putting 10" rounds on the block, full of big knots and twists... BANG ! They just fly apart, me giggling like a child when they do .... lol !



What is an x-25 ?

Brian


----------



## aaronmach1

briantutt said:


> What is an x-25 ?
> 
> Brian


its a fiskers brand axe


----------



## Hedgerow

I gotta leave this Bay open enough to fit the loader tractor in... In the back of the barn, I always fill the back wall up first, then the ends, then the bays... Back wall of wood is 9' high x 40' across. I got an Ash tree to add to the barn right now, but ain't sure which bay i'm gonna have to plug up. Should be some nice stuff by mid winter though...


----------



## aaronmach1

Hedgerow said:


> I gotta leave this Bay open enough to fit the loader tractor in... In the back of the barn, I always fill the back wall up first, then the ends, then the bays... Back wall of wood is 9' high x 40' across. I got an Ash tree to add to the barn right now, but ain't sure which bay i'm gonna have to plug up. Should be some nice stuff by mid winter though...


how do you guys get the ends stacked so good like that?it must be easier done with two logs per direction. im doing it with three and they all have to be the size its a pain.


----------



## Hedgerow

aaronmach1 said:


> how do you guys get the ends stacked so good like that?it must be easier done with two logs per direction. im doing it with three and they all have to be the size its a pain.



3 works great too... Just make sure you put the 2 large on the outside, and a smaller one in the middle...


----------



## cnice_37

aaronmach1 said:


> how do you guys get the ends stacked so good like that?it must be easier done with two logs per direction. im doing it with three and they all have to be the size its a pain.



Nail gun & glue. If you notice, Hedgerow's end stacks NEVER change.... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## HDBiker2000

ShaneLogs said:


> That is a good looking wood pile! How many cords do you think are on there ?



Sorry about not posting much, but I do lurk in the background. 

From what I can figure there is 34 trailer loads of wood all together in pics (including what is on the left side that you may not totally see). My dad had told me that he figured there was approx. 1 face cord of wood in each trailer load. That is when he use to cut approx 5 full cord of wood with a Stihl 011 AVE. So based on that, I figure there is 11.33 full cord of wood. Most all of it is red oak with a little white oak scattered in there for good measure.

For this next heating season, my goal is to have 35 trailer loads because I think we are going to pay for this year's warmer winter. In the next week or 2 when I get finished, I'll post a pic.

hdbiker2000


----------



## Hedgerow

cnice_37 said:


> Nail gun & glue. If you notice, Hedgerow's end stacks NEVER change.... :msp_ohmy:



The ones with Elm in them change with time...:bang:
I put some Elm in the far left corner in this picture... Note to self: Elm shrinks too much, too fast...
Makes piles ugly...
:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## captjack

View attachment 236321


I travel to the trees and bring back split wood with loader and trailers


----------



## Danxtro

Hedgerow said:


> I gotta leave this Bay open enough to fit the loader tractor in... In the back of the barn, I always fill the back wall up first, then the ends, then the bays... Back wall of wood is 9' high x 40' across. I got an Ash tree to add to the barn right now, but ain't sure which bay i'm gonna have to plug up. Should be some nice stuff by mid winter though...



Wow! What a nice set up and wood stack. We saw wood fence on another post and now wall of splitted wood..What's next?..lol
But will it dry properly enclosed like that?

Once again very nice!


----------



## Denis Gionet

zogger said:


> bwahahaha, that's exactly what happened to me first time out with my mail order supersplitter. Was laughing and having a good time, I mean whooping it up, WHACK Pop!, wow cool, try another one, a big one WHACKWHACKWHACK, etc pile of splits in seconds. Just freeking amazing to me just how much better their splitting axes are compared to generic hardware store "mauls".
> 
> Mauls are well named, after you use one for an hour, you feel like you have been mauled! I think mauls were invented so the international steel cartel can just sell you more bulk steel. That's why I started calling mauls "*anvils on a stick*".
> 
> Anyway, *nice* pile of pretty splits you got there man, I bet it is real nice up where you are. We are just now maybe starting tomorrow or so hitting what I call the beastly hot weather down here, starting like two months early after this extraordinary mildish winter we had. I am *not* looking forward to july or august except getting fresh melons and corn and maters.



Thanks for the compliment Zogger ! It's a nice sandy lake, a jewel in this swampy Northern Ontario. Here's a pic, showing the lake and the woodpile from the front.... the left row is dry from last year, and the right is what I split yesterday. The pic doesn't do it justice !

View attachment 236341


----------



## Hedgerow

Danxtro said:


> Wow! What a nice set up and wood stack. We saw wood fence on another post and now wall of splitted wood..What's next?..lol
> But will it dry properly enclosed like that?
> 
> Once again very nice!



Bone dry in a year... If it were a garage with 4 walls, I don't believe it would be ready. Being open to the south, and tapered with open eves, the breeze blows right through it. If I make stacks 3 rows thick, it will not dry near as fast. A 13.5' high stack will shrink almost a foot in a years time. 

Thus... Avalancher's "Case of the shrinking wood pile"... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> Thanks for the compliment Zogger ! It's a nice sandy lake, a jewel in this swampy Northern Ontario. Here's a pic, showing the lake and the woodpile from the front.... the left row is dry from last year, and the right is what I split yesterday. The pic doesn't do it justice !
> 
> View attachment 236341



There Pike in that lake??? Nice mini resort Dennis... Swimmin' docks, and drinkin' chairs, burnin' pit, and a wood pile... 
Sweet...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> There Pike in that lake??? Nice mini resort Dennis... Swimmin' docks, and drinkin' chairs, burnin' pit, and a wood pile...
> Sweet...



But won't the wood get wet though


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> But won't the wood get wet though



That it will... I see a boat/wood shed in his future...


----------



## zogger

Denis Gionet said:


> Thanks for the compliment Zogger ! It's a nice sandy lake, a jewel in this swampy Northern Ontario. Here's a pic, showing the lake and the woodpile from the front.... the left row is dry from last year, and the right is what I split yesterday. The pic doesn't do it justice !
> 
> View attachment 236341



Extra nice!

My boss has a small lake right up the private road here, we go hang out there sometimes in the summer and catch some bass and bluegills.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> There Pike in that lake??? Nice mini resort Dennis... Swimmin' docks, and drinkin' chairs, burnin' pit, and a wood pile...
> Sweet...



There is actually (also Walleye, Bass, perch, and now Catfish), and the neighbor across the way caught a 5 pounder right off the big dock about 2 hours earlier ! We have awesome campfires (you saw the woodpile....) and great neighbors, who supply beer in exchange for heat ... last summer the dude down the road was in shorts and sandals by the fire, it was just above freezing... before he got to the road on the way to his camper his nipples were rock-hard (his wife says) !

Water never gets above the edge of the grass, no worries for the wood pile. I DO see me building another shed though, for the quad and some other outdoor stuff (generator, mower, trimmer...) to free up room in the little shed for the kids toys. It'll go right on that square area where there used to be a gazebo from the previous tenant. I had put a screen house there when we had the 19-footer, but when we upgraded to the 32ft 5th wheel with an 8x16.5' add-a-room, the screenhouse was a waste. Grabbed the patio stones for the add-a-room entrance and that patch will be either grass or a shed later on.


----------



## djones

My splitting site:View attachment 236480
beforeView attachment 236485
after


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> That it will... I see a boat/wood shed in his future...



Now that will be interesting!


----------



## jcl

View attachment 237068

My 80 cords lined up in rows everyone tells me if there's a twister in area I'll be responsible for most of the damage. 
View attachment 237069


----------



## jrider

jcl said:


> View attachment 237068
> 
> My 80 cords lined up in rows everyone tells me if there's a twister in area I'll be responsible for most of the damage.
> View attachment 237069



Just out of curiosity, why don't you go higher with your piles so more of its off the ground?


----------



## zogger

jcl said:


> View attachment 237068
> 
> My 80 cords lined up in rows everyone tells me if there's a twister in area I'll be responsible for most of the damage.
> View attachment 237069



Wow, mambo nice! Windrows of wood!


----------



## owbguy

jcl said:


> View attachment 237068
> 
> My 80 cords lined up in rows everyone tells me if there's a twister in area I'll be responsible for most of the damage.
> View attachment 237069



any chance you can/will post some larger, better photos? looks nice but hard to tell in the microscopic photos... :biggrin:


----------



## jcl

i've tryed many different ways to to let it dry. this works the best. so far just running of the back of the processor the higher the pile the more mold black dots on the wood my customer don't like the black mold dots. so 4' windrows works best the wood on the bottom of the pile get put on the trailer and stack to be burn for the shop everyone happy i have no problem burn moldy rotted wood. sorry about the small pic these are the first i have put on this site didnt know what size would work hers so bigger ones 
View attachment 237138

View attachment 237139


----------



## owbguy

thanks for the larger photos. that's a bunch of firewood.


----------



## NHlocal

jcl said:


> i've tryed many different ways to to let it dry. this works the best. so far just running of the back of the processor the higher the pile the more mold black dots on the wood my customer don't like the black mold dots. so 4' windrows works best the wood on the bottom of the pile get put on the trailer and stack to be burn for the shop everyone happy i have no problem burn moldy rotted wood. sorry about the small pic these are the first i have put on this site didnt know what size would work hers so bigger ones
> View attachment 237138
> 
> View attachment 237139



.....Ayuh, that's a lot of wood. Where in N.H. are you pullin' that wood from? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jcl

NHlocal said:


> .....Ayuh, that's a lot of wood. Where in N.H. are pullin' that wood from? :msp_ohmy:



East coast


----------



## NHlocal

jcl said:


> East coast



......


----------



## jcl

Near UNH. Wood is not hard to get but do have to start ordering early Aug


----------



## NHlocal

jcl said:


> Near UNH. Wood is not hard to get but do have to start ordering early Aug



.....haven't heard of it, how does that work?, what's the cost?.....:msp_confused:


----------



## jcl

Univerty of New hampshire never heard of it UNH?? Durham. NH its ok I try to keep a low profile :cool2:


----------



## cantoo

My home splitting area from the roof of my barn. I use a speeco splitter, grain elevator to pile it onto wooden skids. Background shows some of my crap. View attachment 237163


----------



## NHlocal

jcl said:


> Univerty of New hampshire never heard of it UNH?? Durham. NH its ok I try to keep a low profile :cool2:



O.K. now I'm really embarrassed. :redface: Ayuh, I have heard of UNH but I never heard of "ordering" wood from there.....?


----------



## jcl

I don't get wood from UNH it near where I live. I have two local loggers I get wood from. 

Cantoo, you've got me beat. but I may get there someday That a large open area glad I don't have to mow that field


----------



## cantoo

We let a neighbour crop the field, we only cut about 3 1/2 acres. My wife has a grass cutting business so no problem for equipment for cutting it, it's finding the time to cut it. I cut and block some stuff up in the bush then bring home and split off my dump truck. Going to have to sell some wood at some point. Too much wood around here due to mild winter. Wasn't as much wood burnt and due to easy winter more people were out cutting wood so there are piles for sale everywhere. Amish are pricing pretty low.


----------



## ShaneLogs

cantoo said:


> We let a neighbour crop the field, we only cut about 3 1/2 acres. My wife has a grass cutting business so no problem for equipment for cutting it, it's finding the time to cut it. I cut and block some stuff up in the bush then bring home and split off my dump truck. Going to have to sell some wood at some point. Too much wood around here due to mild winter. Wasn't as much wood burnt and due to easy winter more people were out cutting wood so there are piles for sale everywhere. Amish are pricing pretty low.



Any pictures of your piles ?


----------



## missouriboy

Here is a few of mine
View attachment 238158
View attachment 238159
View attachment 238160
View attachment 238161


----------



## dblcrl

*My wood shed*

Ok then....Here's my little wood shed. 12'x9'x7'. Kinda different but it does the job. I've also got 3 rows under the deck that are 4'x4'x15' and just covered with tarps over the top. Plenty for this winter and another good sized pile of rounds out by the splitter, about 3 cord, that I can split up next spring to get started.


----------



## ShaneLogs

dblcrl said:


> Ok then....Here's my little wood shed. 12'x9'x7'. Kinda different but it does the job. I've also got 3 rows under the deck that are 4'x4'x15' and just covered with tarps over the top. Plenty for this winter and another good sized pile of rounds out by the splitter, about 3 cord, that I can split up next spring to get started.




Looks like a nice set-up you got there! Rep sent


----------



## cantoo

I'm too lazy to pile wood to dry because I have it sitting for a few years outside then put it inside my basement for burning that year. It falls off my conveyor and sits there on woeden skids until I load it with the tractor then dump it in my basement where my wife and daughter pile it. If I time my loading and dumping right they get it piled between dumps, I hate stacking wood. This year we have been piling logs in the bush and won't cut them until next year to burn in about 3 years. The stuff that is stacked have been sitting there for a couple years already. The wood infront is dead pine that I use for Swedish candles the rest is mostly maple, ash and cherry. View attachment 238205


----------



## ShaneLogs

cantoo said:


> I'm too lazy to pile wood to dry because I have it sitting for a few years outside then put it inside my basement for burning that year. It falls off my conveyor and sits there on woeden skids until I load it with the tractor then dump it in my basement where my wife and daughter pile it. If I time my loading and dumping right they get it piled between dumps, I hate stacking wood. This year we have been piling logs in the bush and won't cut them until next year to burn in about 3 years. The stuff that is stacked have been sitting there for a couple years already. The wood infront is dead pine that I use for Swedish candles the rest is mostly maple, ash and cherry. View attachment 238205




Looks like you got a nice collection of wood there


----------



## Blackdog87

Hi guys. This is my first post on AS. I figure this thread is a good place to get started. Here are some pics of my modest wood pile, wagon and splitter. I just bought my house last summer. Paying to heat the place on LP just about drained me this last winter so i'v decided to burn wood. The county came by a few months ago i took down 4-5 trees around the house that were dying and in danger of falling into the road and power lines. I'm pretty sure they were all maple. I use my Jeep and the little wagon to haul it around to my wood pile. My grandpa has lent me his splitter so i'v been chippin away at the down trees when i have time. It sure would be nice to have wood stockpiled a couple years in advance like some of you guys. I wish i had some of the equipment you guys have too. First on the list is to find a nice wood furnace to put in the basement...


----------



## briantutt

YOU HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE!

(p.s. getting ahead is a pipe dream! but I keep thinking that too....)


----------



## Hedgerow

Blackdog87 said:


> Hi guys. This is my first post on AS. I figure this thread is a good place to get started. Here are some pics of my modest wood pile, wagon and splitter. I just bought my house last summer. Paying to heat the place on LP just about drained me this last winter so i'v decided to burn wood. The county came by a few months ago i took down 4-5 trees around the house that were dying and in danger of falling into the road and power lines. I'm pretty sure they were all maple. I use my Jeep and the little wagon to haul it around to my wood pile. My grandpa has lent me his splitter so i'v been chippin away at the down trees when i have time. It sure would be nice to have wood stockpiled a couple years in advance like some of you guys. I wish i had some of the equipment you guys have too. First on the list is to find a nice wood furnace to put in the basement...







Fixed...


----------



## owbguy

Blackdog87 said:


> Hi guys. This is my first post on AS. I figure this thread is a good place to get started. Here are some pics of my modest wood pile, wagon and splitter. I just bought my house last summer. Paying to heat the place on LP just about drained me this last winter so i'v decided to burn wood. The county came by a few months ago i took down 4-5 trees around the house that were dying and in danger of falling into the road and power lines. I'm pretty sure they were all maple. I use my Jeep and the little wagon to haul it around to my wood pile. My grandpa has lent me his splitter so i'v been chippin away at the down trees when i have time. It sure would be nice to have wood stockpiled a couple years in advance like some of you guys. I wish i had some of the equipment you guys have too. First on the list is to find a nice wood furnace to put in the basement...



Blackdog87 where in Northern Indiana are you located? Just curious. I'm north of South Bend but in Michigan.

That splitter looks interesting. There's a thread on here for posting photos of log splitters. I'd love to see you post some photos of your splitter there so we can check it out.

Looks like you have some nice tools to start off with. 

Welcome!


----------



## CrappieKeith

cantoo said:


> I'm too lazy to pile wood to dry because I have it sitting for a few years outside then put it inside my basement for burning that year. It falls off my conveyor and sits there on woeden skids until I load it with the tractor then dump it in my basement where my wife and daughter pile it. If I time my loading and dumping right they get it piled between dumps, I hate stacking wood. This year we have been piling logs in the bush and won't cut them until next year to burn in about 3 years. The stuff that is stacked have been sitting there for a couple years already. The wood infront is dead pine that I use for Swedish candles the rest is mostly maple, ash and cherry. View attachment 238205



this is more my speed...nice dry looking pile!


----------



## Blackdog87

owbguy said:


> Blackdog87 where in Northern Indiana are you located? Just curious. I'm north of South Bend but in Michigan.
> 
> That splitter looks interesting. There's a thread on here for posting photos of log splitters. I'd love to see you post some photos of your splitter there so we can check it out.
> 
> Looks like you have some nice tools to start off with.
> 
> Welcome!



I'm about 30 minutes southwest of Fort Wayne. About 2 hours southeast of of South Bend. I'll try to find the splitter thread. I'd like to share it with you guys. The thing is a beast.


----------



## owbguy

Blackdog87 said:


> I'm about 30 minutes southwest of Fort Wayne. About 2 hours southeast of of South Bend. I'll try to find the splitter thread. I'd like to share it with you guys. The thing is a beast.



here's the link to the splitter thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/191147.htm

I used to live in Warsaw. Nice area. My wife worked at the GM Truck & Bus Plant south of Fort Wayne.


----------



## russhd1997

Blackdog87 said:


> Hi guys. This is my first post on AS. I figure this thread is a good place to get started. Here are some pics of my modest wood pile, wagon and splitter. I just bought my house last summer. Paying to heat the place on LP just about drained me this last winter so i'v decided to burn wood. The county came by a few months ago i took down 4-5 trees around the house that were dying and in danger of falling into the road and power lines. I'm pretty sure they were all maple. I use my Jeep and the little wagon to haul it around to my wood pile. My grandpa has lent me his splitter so i'v been chippin away at the down trees when i have time. It sure would be nice to have wood stockpiled a couple years in advance like some of you guys. I wish i had some of the equipment you guys have too. First on the list is to find a nice wood furnace to put in the basement...



Besides the nice looking wood pile and stuff I like the dog. Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Blackdog87 said:


> Hi guys. This is my first post on AS. I figure this thread is a good place to get started. Here are some pics of my modest wood pile, wagon and splitter. I just bought my house last summer. Paying to heat the place on LP just about drained me this last winter so i'v decided to burn wood. The county came by a few months ago i took down 4-5 trees around the house that were dying and in danger of falling into the road and power lines. I'm pretty sure they were all maple. I use my Jeep and the little wagon to haul it around to my wood pile. My grandpa has lent me his splitter so i'v been chippin away at the down trees when i have time. It sure would be nice to have wood stockpiled a couple years in advance like some of you guys. I wish i had some of the equipment you guys have too. First on the list is to find a nice wood furnace to put in the basement...



That is a pretty tough looking splitter you got there! I bet that can bust about anything open! Got any more pics of the splitter ? I am very interested in it.


----------



## owbguy

This one belongs to my neighbor down the road. Its a crappy phone photo but you get the gist of it.
I drool every time I pass by... Lots of good wood in there.


----------



## ShaneLogs

owbguy said:


> This one belongs to my neighbor down the road. Its a crappy phone photo but you get the gist of it.
> I drool every time I pass by... Lots of good wood in there.



Ah! Nice dead seasoned wood  I am very jealous, I would love to have so much wood like that. I am also drooling!


----------



## slowp

It is messy and a work in progress. This is mostly Douglas-fir with a bit of maple mixed in. It will be for the winter after the upcoming winter. That's metal roofing left over from tearing down a roofed over mobile home that was on the property.




This is where I dump it out of my little pickup and then split it. I call it my gym area. Since I split with a maul, it is a workout. This is our native Red Alder and Douglas-fir.




This is the view in the morning as the fog burns off. If the world was perfect, I have had the house built on this part of the place, but due to the existence of a shop building, it was not feasible. So, the house is still on top of a knob, but a bit lower. 





Next winter and much of the next, is in a shed that I "remodeled" for storing firewood. 

I heat with wood in a woodstove. I only burn a couple of cords per fall, winter, and spring. My house is of a modest size and well insulated. 

View attachment 238596
View attachment 238597
View attachment 238598


----------



## Blackdog87

ShaneLogs said:


> That is a pretty tough looking splitter you got there! I bet that can bust about anything open! Got any more pics of the splitter ? I am very interested in it.



I'm working on getting pictures. The setting sun is making glares right now. I'l post em up on the splitter thread when i get em. In the meantime, can somebody give me directions on posting pictures or lead me to a thread that tells how? How do i get the picture to show and not just the link?


----------



## slowp

Weeeallll, Mother Nature, short lengths and soft ground =





View attachment 238662


----------



## HDBiker2000

slowp said:


> Weeeallll, Mother Nature, short lengths and soft ground =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238662



I hate when this happens.


----------



## briantutt

slowp said:


> Weeeallll, Mother Nature, short lengths and soft ground =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238662



You just need some kids, problem solved...


----------



## GeeVee

Something tells me Splittin Images of SLOWP aint in the cards.... 

I however think SLOWP don't need no stinkin badges neither.

I can only suggest Slowp take the advice of another firewood stacker, (not me) and merely put a four footer across the three stacks of 16" faces every two foot or so, to lock them together....

I see SLOWP cuts alot of quarters and halves, and has only the six inch kind of wholes, cherry picking good stuff, with her (manly) girly arms, -she splits by hand. 

SLOWP is a better man than I, splitting all by hand, and I'm the only man between us. I'm a total wuss, and don't split by hand.


----------



## slowp

Today is the 32nd anniversary of the Mt St Helens eruption. A tipped over woodstack is an appropriate salute. Also, much more pleasant than the real thing.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> That it will... I see a boat/wood shed in his future...



It's coming.... will be built from round Poplar, started yesterday !!!!


----------



## ShaneLogs

Denis Gionet said:


> It's coming.... will be built from round Poplar, started yesterday !!!!



Sounds like it is going to be pretty neat! Make sure you take pictures of the process, LOL


----------



## Denis Gionet

ShaneLogs said:


> Sounds like it is going to be pretty neat! Make sure you take pictures of the process, LOL



Ha, will do Shane ! I'm hoping to make something that's made mostly of natural materials, as-found from the bush. I want to minimize the use of square wood (unless I cut it myself), and make it as natural as possible. Poplar is awesome, a 12-14' pole skins clean in about 5 minutes with a hatchet, I've got 6 long poles to start with the structure, I'll need quite a few more than that. 

The idea is 2 stories, lower level will have a 6 foot ceiling (which will be the fiberglass tonneau cover of my Ford F150 supercab), and above that will be a tree house of sorts, for the kids. Maybe a roof, maybe not. We'll see how it evolves. The good news is, if it turns out like crap, it's all firewood anyway !!!!


Wish me luck, might need some !!!


----------



## bcorradi

Maybe i should move to washington...it would be pretty nice to only have to find the time to process two cords of doug fir.


----------



## slowp

bcorradi said:


> Maybe i should move to washington...it would be pretty nice to only have to find the time to process two cords of doug fir.



Nope. There's too many people from somewhere else here already. We're not friendly. It has been raining all week. I have a fire going in the stove to warm up the house and keep the mildew at bay. You have to embrace the weather--understand the culture, to live here. You have to know the difference between fog, light drizzle, heavy drizzle, rain and frog stranglers. Mild Climate means cool summers, often with fog and drizzle. I figure my home grown tomatoes cost me about $4 or $5 apiece after I manage to finish ripening them in my window in September or October. 

Remember, we're supposed to get radiated and die here. The TV news was just talking about the Japanese Tsunami debris that is already washing up on the beaches. They are mentioning radiation levels
of the plastic. Nothing to worry about-----yet. 

Nope, don't move here.. Besides, gas is $4.36 per gallon right now. Our prices have been climbing even as we hear the rest of the country's prices are going down.


----------



## Hedgerow

slowp said:


> Nope. There's too many people from somewhere else here already. We're not friendly. It has been raining all week. I have a fire going in the stove to warm up the house and keep the mildew at bay. You have to embrace the weather--understand the culture, to live here. You have to know the difference between fog, light drizzle, heavy drizzle, rain and frog stranglers. Mild Climate means cool summers, often with fog and drizzle. I figure my home grown tomatoes cost me about $4 or $5 apiece after I manage to finish ripening them in my window in September or October.
> 
> Remember, we're supposed to get radiated and die here. The TV news was just talking about the Japanese Tsunami debris that is already washing up on the beaches. They are mentioning radiation levels
> of the plastic. Nothing to worry about-----yet.
> 
> Nope, don't move here.. Besides, gas is $4.36 per gallon right now. Our prices have been climbing even as we hear the rest of the country's prices are going down.



Thank you for "taking one for the team" slowp...
Please continue to cater to all the weirdo's so they don't come down here...
You're the best!!!
Sincerely,
The Ozarks.


----------



## owbguy

slowp said:


> Nope. There's too many people from somewhere else here already. We're not friendly. It has been raining all week. I have a fire going in the stove to warm up the house and keep the mildew at bay. You have to embrace the weather--understand the culture, to live here. You have to know the difference between fog, light drizzle, heavy drizzle, rain and frog stranglers. Mild Climate means cool summers, often with fog and drizzle. I figure my home grown tomatoes cost me about $4 or $5 apiece after I manage to finish ripening them in my window in September or October.
> 
> Remember, we're supposed to get radiated and die here. The TV news was just talking about the Japanese Tsunami debris that is already washing up on the beaches. They are mentioning radiation levels
> of the plastic. Nothing to worry about-----yet.
> 
> Nope, don't move here.. Besides, gas is $4.36 per gallon right now. Our prices have been climbing even as we hear the rest of the country's prices are going down.



Well, if you have a choice in how you die, it might as well be from eating radioactive salmon and halibut.

Its going to be in the mid 90's and dry for a few days here in SW Michigan. This weekend will mark the yearly invasion of the Illinois people who pretty well ruin everything here for 3 months each year. They turn our lake into a blender, fill it with trash, then leave. I'd gladly switch places with you. Plus, you are a short flight to Ketchikan and a stones throw from Craig aka Heaven.


----------



## slowp

If I were in charge of state immigration policy, I'd institute a 3 for one rule. Before one person can move here, at least 3 must move out. 

Unfortunately, the liberal/conservative (choose whichever you believe) media has said that the Puget Sound area is the other Silicon Valley. 

Don't move here.


----------



## stihly dan

owbguy said:


> Well, if you have a choice in how you die, it might as well be from eating radioactive salmon and halibut.
> 
> Its going to be in the mid 90's and dry for a few days here in SW Michigan. This weekend will mark the yearly invasion of the Illinois people who pretty well ruin everything here for 3 months each year. They turn our lake into a blender, fill it with trash, then leave. I'd gladly switch places with you. Plus, you are a short flight to Ketchikan and a stones throw from Craig aka Heaven.



Same here in NH, Mass is coming in using the state as there toilet, then leaving. All the while telling us how much we need them.


----------



## HDBiker2000

Here is my woodpile for this year.


View attachment 239195

View attachment 239196

View attachment 239197

View attachment 239198

View attachment 239199


Hdbiker

PS.. How do you get the pics to show up in the post?


----------



## Hedgerow

Do you load to the site? Or off site like photobucket?


----------



## Hedgerow

appears to be on the site??






I opened your attachment and copied the url.
Then replied and pasted what I copied.

O:msp_ohmy:dd... It thinks it's spam...


----------



## HDBiker2000

I uploaded the pics to this site.


----------



## NHlocal

HDBiker2000 said:


> Here is my woodpile for this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 239195
> 
> View attachment 239196
> 
> View attachment 239197
> 
> View attachment 239198
> 
> View attachment 239199
> 
> 
> Hdbiker
> 
> PS.. How do you get the pics to show up in the post?



.....great pictures!, looks like you've got room for a little bit more.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HDBiker2000

NHlocal said:


> .....great pictures!, looks like you've got room for a little bit more.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks NHlocal, but I was really getting tired of doing wood. Started the first weekend in October 2011 and finished this on May 9th. Most all of my weekends were out in the woods during that time. I really need to get some things done and off my "honey-do list" and the motorcycle needs some attention as well.


----------



## Hedgerow

HDBiker2000 said:


> I uploaded the pics to this site.



Do you preview your post after managing attachments?


----------



## HDBiker2000

I previewed before posting and I even read directions before doing. The directions under posting pics is old.. because I didn't see the little mountain icon.


----------



## Hedgerow

HDBiker2000 said:


> I previewed before posting and I even read directions before doing. The directions under posting pics is old.. because I didn't see the little mountain icon.



PM sent...


----------



## wagz

Hedgerow said:


> appears to be on the site??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened your attachment and copied the url.
> Then replied and pasted what I copied.
> 
> O:msp_ohmy:dd... It thinks it's spam...



man that is a lot of nice looking wood...


----------



## NHlocal

HDBiker2000 said:


> Thanks NHlocal, but I was really getting tired of doing wood. Started the first weekend in October 2011 and finished this on May 9th. Most all of my weekends were out in the woods during that time. I really need to get some things done and off my "honey-do list" and the motorcycle needs some attention as well.



Those are some great looking rows of wood, a lot of work put in for what you've got I'm sure. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## David259

I wont win any awards either. I live in the city and have a lack of space so I got wood in a few small areas....including driveway and couple feet from house (i know....beware of insects).


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

:hmm3grin2orange:well you don think i lifted it


----------



## zogger

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:well you don think i lifted it



Question: What is *the* biggest tree you have ever done? Any pics of that one?


----------



## Hedgerow

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:well you don think i lifted it



Looks like that pile in the background is about to AVALANCH Tom!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## tomtrees58

zogger said:


> Question: What is *the* biggest tree you have ever done? Any pics of that one?







well here on LI they are big 160' 7' dba go to tomtrees work pice i post from time to time


----------



## owbguy

tomtrees58 said:


> go to tomtrees work pice i post from time to time



where? your webpage? do you have a link?


----------



## tomtrees58

owbguy said:


> where? your webpage? do you have a link?


here on A S


----------



## tomtrees58

a little black oak


----------



## zogger

tomtrees58 said:


> well here on LI they are big 160' 7' dba go to tomtrees work pice i post from time to time



Nice one!


----------



## jcl

Here's my 2nd landing this one is on my families property I cut wood for my parents and my house View attachment 239667

One more load for my house and I'll be done but the gmc quit first. trans line on Allison Leaking parts on back order!!
View attachment 239668


----------



## ShaneLogs

Wow Tom! I can't believe how much wood you got there! How many cords do you think you have ?


----------



## tomtrees58

ShaneLogs said:


> Wow Tom! I can't believe how much wood you got there! How many cords do you think you have ?



over 100 full now by this fall 75 more thanks


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> over 100 full now by this fall 75 more thanks



Awesome! Must be nice to have that much!


----------



## zogger

ShaneLogs said:


> Awesome! Must be nice to have that much!



What is awesome is Tom gets *paid* to go score all that wood. That's the way to do it! Awesome returns for awesome work!


----------



## Hedgerow

zogger said:


> What is awesome is Tom gets *paid* to go score all that wood. That's the way to do it! Awesome returns for awesome work!



Yup... Gotta love a by product you can sell...
Hats off to Tom...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Gotta love a by product you can sell...
> Hats off to Tom...



Let's all toast to Tom's wood! LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Let's all toast to Tom's wood! LOL



Ick... No... 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## tomtrees58

Hedgerow said:


> Ick... No...
> :msp tongue:


well i guess my woods bigger then yourslol


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> well i guess my woods bigger then yourslol



U guys are sickos.....


----------



## tomtrees58

heres some logs next years wood


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## mikereynolds

Whitespider said:


> I wish I could place my stacks "out back" behind the house... But there ain't much for level ground or sunshine back there.
> Just ain't anything like 10-14 hours per day of open sunshine on your wood pile...
> This is my view from the front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do stack some (so-called) "shoulder season" wood and little bits of stuff I cut during the summer back by the wife's asparagus bed (closer to the coal shoot).
> I see my "employee" sneaked into one of the shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course everyone should have one of these piles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement storage in the old coal storage room...




I'll bet your sock drawer is perfectly arranged too! Very nice


----------



## butcher757

*woodpile*

View attachment 239808


My first pic post on here, this site drove me to do this....thanks


----------



## briantutt

Whitespider said:


> IAnd of course everyone should have one of these piles...



That pile is the first one gone at my place! I heat for the first week or two off the "goofy" pile.


----------



## briantutt

*pic assist*

butcher757's pic:


----------



## Hedgerow

My first pic post on here, this site drove me to do this....thanks[/QUOTE]

Nice small splits too... You'll enjoy burning that this upcoming season!!!


----------



## Whitespider

briantutt said:


> *That pile is the first one gone at my place! I heat for the first week or two off the "goofy" pile.*








By the time I finished splitting last year that pile had tripled in size, normally it gets burned in the fire pit the following year.
Last year the "goofy" pile ended up being mostly oak so I tossed it all down the coal shoot and used it to heat the house during the (few) cold night we did have... worked out good because I didn't need to touch my "pretty" stacks. But, because I didn't save them for this years fire pit, all this years dry enough "goofy" pieces are getting used as fast as I make them. Looks like I'll be robbing from the "pretty" stacks to keep the fire pit going before end of summer/fall.


----------



## Hedgerow

Whitespider said:


> By the time I finished splitting last year that pile had tripled in size, normally it gets burned in the fire pit the following year.
> Last year the "goofy" pile ended up being mostly oak so I tossed it all down the coal shoot and used it to heat the house during the (few) cold night we did have... worked out good because I didn't need to touch my "pretty" stacks. But, because I didn't save them for this years fire pit, all this years dry enough "goofy" pieces are getting used as fast as I make them. Looks like I'll be robbing from the "pretty" stacks to keep the fire pit going before end of summer/fall.




Surely you jest!!! If you do that, you'll be given a stern warning by the anal wood stacker's society!!!
Get 3 of those, and you'll be BANNED!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## H-Ranch

Hedgerow said:


> Surely you jest!!! If you do that, you'll be given a stern warning by the anal wood stacker's society!!!
> Get 3 of those, and you'll be BANNED!!!


Oh sure - it start out easy: "I'll just take a few of the ugly splits from the top of one of the stacks in the back." Pretty soon you're pulling from the closest stack to the firepit and eventually you'll even start tearing down the cross stacks at the end of the rows. Don't forget: purty stacks is just for lookin' at. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## briantutt

Hedgerow said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Surely you jest!!! If you do that, you'll be given a stern warning by the anal wood stacker's society!!!
> Get 3 of those, and you'll be BANNED!!!
> :waaaht:








I second the motion...this why all of my leftover good wood is now 150' from my boiler so i HAVE to get crap wood to heat the pool.

Brian


----------



## Hedgerow

H-Ranch said:


> Oh sure - it start out easy: "I'll just take a few of the ugly splits from the top of one of the stacks in the back." Pretty soon you're pulling from the closest stack to the firepit and eventually you'll even start tearing down the cross stacks at the end of the rows. Don't forget: purty stacks is just for lookin' at. :hmm3grin2orange:



In the by-laws of our charter, it says...
"If a member runs low of cookies and ends for one's fire pit, one must make more"
Thus relieving the temptation to rob respectable sticks from the aforementioned anal retentatively stacked stacks of BTU laden, and honorable firewood...

Or... Just burn the neighbor's willow branches...


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> heres some logs next years wood



Nice pictures! Looks like some good stacks! Rep sent!


----------



## A100HVA




----------



## ShaneLogs

A100HVA said:


>



Awesome! I love that log arch you pull behind your four wheeler with and that buzz saw looks pretty mean!


----------



## NHlocal

A100HVA said:


>



That's a nice little operation you got there neighba', especially the ATV trailer!


----------



## owbguy

here is some elm dead about 2 years. 28" bar on the saw. i dropped it an pulled it out last winter










this spring i debarked the logs and bucked the biggest sections into 28"-29" lengths to split for my owb. here is one of the rounds being processed on my splitter using the 6-way wedge. that dry nasty elm is tough, but it screamed for mercy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Nice pictures! Looks like a good cut and all went well and no one got hurt. A good day then!


----------



## stihly dan

Thats just cheaten!


----------



## ss~zoso~ss

our wood source;









Bring home a couple truck loads to get this back at home;





Cut it up;





split it like this;





Sit back and enjoy the fruits of our labor;


----------



## doobie57z

View attachment 240161
View attachment 240162


----------



## 30dodgeboy

Kind of hard to see in this picture, but it is at the right edge of the picture running along the property line. It is 3' wide, around 6' high, and over 200' long. quick math says it is just over 28 cords... enough for 3+ years... I like to have it stacked and covered for at least 12 months to dry before burning it.

View attachment 240167


----------



## NHlocal

*Awwwww.....*



doobie57z said:


> View attachment 240161
> View attachment 240162



Awwwwww.....you see, heating with wood is so good for the environment even the little fawn is coming over to thank you.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
GREAT PICTURE!!!


----------



## ShaneLogs

doobie57z said:


> View attachment 240161
> View attachment 240162



Bambie! Wow, You got really close to the fawn! Nice pile also


----------



## doobie57z

View attachment 240173
:camera::camera:[url


----------



## NHlocal

doobie57z said:


> View attachment 240173
> :camera::camera:[url



O.K. Bambie, say cheeeeese..... 
NICE!!!


----------



## OhioGregg

I cut my wood into rounds, or half or quarter them back in the woods where I drop them. Then haul & stack them on an old concrete pad, till I get it filled up, then go into splitting mode for a while, at my leisure. As I split it, I haul and stack it in the barn. Old cattle shed with concrete floor. Gets good air & sun there. I usually do 15 cord a year. 5 for myself, and the rest I sell to a few friends & neighbors. They pick it up.:biggrin:























Gregg,


----------



## wagz

those are 2 aweseme pics doobie! greg, i'm jealous...


----------



## ShaneLogs

I am also very jealous Greg! Nice farm you have there! Is that Ash you have stacked up there ? Looks like it. Good job though! Looks like you got some property there.


----------



## NHlocal

Gregg, 
Those are some great pics you posted, thanks for sharing them! :msp_thumbup: Looks like you put a "little bit" of time into stacking that wood, also looks like you put some effort into cutting it all the same length, and the splits are really even too.....O.K. I admit it, I'm a little jealous. Can't help it, you've got some great looking stacks, did this just get a little weird.....???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OhioGregg

ShaneLogs said:


> I am also very jealous Greg! Nice farm you have there! Is that Ash you have stacked up there ? Looks like it. Good job though! Looks like you got some property there.



Most of it is Ash, little Oak in there too. EAB borer hit this area pretty bad in the last couple years. Thats mostly what I have been cutting, and will be in the future too. Its a shame to loose the trees, but they do make great firewood.:msp_thumbup:



NHlocal said:


> Gregg,
> Those are some great pics you posted, thanks for sharing them! :msp_thumbup: Looks like you put a "little bit" of time into stacking that wood, also looks like you put some effort into cutting it all the same length, and the splits are really even too.....O.K. I admit it, I'm a little jealous. Can't help it, you've got some great looking stacks, did this just get a little weird.....???:hmm3grin2orange:



Stacking it is the easy part for me. The cutting ain't bad either. Its the splitting I don't care for. I know some guys mark or measure there wood when cutting. I don't, I just guess..LOL They are not perfect, believe me. Sometimes, the bigger the round is..the shorter they sometimes get.:msp_sneaky:


Gregg,


----------



## bfollett

*28 cords of hardwood*

28 Cords of hardwood, stacked and ready to burn  Ash, Black Maple, Black Walnut, Cherry, Apple. We typically burn between 14 and 15 cords a winter.

View attachment 240397


----------



## wagz

i'd like to post mine but apparently i need some sort of permission or something before my uploaded photos can appear. or something along those lines ???


----------



## Hedgerow

wagz said:


> i'd like to post mine but apparently i need some sort of permission or something before my uploaded photos can appear. or something along those lines ???



That's easy... Just get some more posts, and you're good to go...
Keeps the freaks and spammers to a minimum...


----------



## NHlocal

How does that work when bfollett has 2 posts and is able to post a pic and wagz with 38 can't??? :dunno:


----------



## wagz

probably b/c my wood pile is nowhere near as elite as his!


----------



## Hedgerow

wagz said:


> probably b/c my wood pile is nowhere near as elite as his!



Naw... You just joined... Be diligent, and you'll be dropping picture bombs in no time...
There's a time requirement too...


----------



## wagz

my stash is pretty good for having lived in a wood burning home for 3 months. 

maple seasoning for 2 winters from now...











the current seasoned wood. i have plans to build a lean to beside that shed, so i'm not bothering stacking this stuff until that happens. no sense in stacking twice!


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Naw... You just joined... Be diligent, and you'll be dropping picture bombs in no time...
> There's a time requirement too...



.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

wagz said:


> my stash is pretty good for having lived in a wood burning home for 3 months.
> 
> maple seasoning for 2 winters from now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the current seasoned wood. i have plans to build a lean to beside that shed, so i'm not bothering stacking this stuff until that happens. no sense in stacking twice!



I agree, no double work unless you "have to", post pics when it's done.....looks like you got a good bit of work done in just 3 months, nicely done. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## OhioGregg

wagz, Your wood supply is lookin better than mine at the moment.  We had a unusually warm winter around here, didn't use near the wood, we normally do. I have a bunch of wood cut, but havn't split any yet this year. I'm usually better than half done by now. Was very wet here early on, now that it has dried up, time to hit it again. Nice pics, by the way.


Gregg,


----------



## redheadwoodshed

View attachment 240487
View attachment 240488
stacks.jpg (82.7 KB)
wood.jpg (125.1 KB)


----------



## redheadwoodshed

View attachment 240494


----------



## NHlocal

redheadwoodshed said:


> View attachment 240494


.....looks like you've got some work there to keep you busy, and some good "tools" to keep busy with.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ShaneLogs

redheadwoodshed said:


> View attachment 240494



Nice Speeco splitter! How does that work for you ?


----------



## wagz

well i got all those logs split (including 3 monsters at least 30 inches across) but i found out a 4'x4' section of my maple stack fell 

had to spend 30 minutes restacking it tonight.


----------



## Gavman

wagz said:


> well i got all those logs split (including 3 monsters at least 30 inches across) but i found out a 4'x4' section of my maple stack fell
> 
> had to spend 30 minutes restacking it tonight.



Why post your fails though, it makes you less awesome eh!


----------



## ShaneLogs

wagz said:


> well i got all those logs split (including 3 monsters at least 30 inches across) but i found out a 4'x4' section of my maple stack fell
> 
> had to spend 30 minutes restacking it tonight.



That is what kids are good for


----------



## SPDRMNKY

if MC Escher had a woodpile...



wagz said:


>



...this would be it...sweet!


----------



## Jere39

This is my splitting area and my just in time stack of red oak under watchful security by my pup.






Small stuff compared to most of the pictures here. 
Just my little corner of PA


----------



## zogger

Jere39 said:


> This is my splitting area and my just in time stack of red oak under watchful security by my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> Small stuff compared to most of the pictures here.
> Just my little corner of PA



Cool pics! Looks like you won't be running out of any trees any time soon! That's the way to stack 'em, live, on the hoof! They stay fresher that way!


----------



## mountainmandan

Here is a small representation of this years wood for sale this winter. It is hard to get it all in pictures since it is all spread out. I have about 10 more cords at my father in laws house that I gave him this year, so I am estimating I cut around 45 cord this year. This is likely my last year selling wood since I am starting nursing school this fall, and from what I have heard it is intensive. Almost all of this is from logging, blow downs, and clearing for new construction.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Hedgerow

mountainmandan said:


> Here is a small representation of this years wood for sale this winter. It is hard to get it all in pictures since it is all spread out. I have about 10 more cords at my father in laws house that I gave him this year, so I am estimating I cut around 45 cord this year. This is likely my last year selling wood since I am starting nursing school this fall, and from what I have heard it is intensive. Almost all of this is from logging, blow downs, and clearing for new construction.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan








Now I know where to get Hickory!!! Trade ya some Hedge for it!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ShaneLogs

mountainmandan said:


> Here is a small representation of this years wood for sale this winter. It is hard to get it all in pictures since it is all spread out. I have about 10 more cords at my father in laws house that I gave him this year, so I am estimating I cut around 45 cord this year. This is likely my last year selling wood since I am starting nursing school this fall, and from what I have heard it is intensive. Almost all of this is from logging, blow downs, and clearing for new construction.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan




Wow nice wood pile! How long with you heat with that pile for ?


----------



## mountainmandan

Shane logs,

This wood is all for customers, I will be using hedge from a different stack for my personal use. I am going to nursing school as an older student, and use the extra money from wood sales to supplement my winter income so I can stay in school. I also like that it can keep me in shape. I also supply all of the wood for my parents and my wifes parents as a sort of thank you for all they have done for us.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Here is a pic of my woodpile. It is still growing every week. Guessing its about 15-20 cords.


----------



## ShaneLogs

2treeornot2tree said:


> Here is a pic of my woodpile. It is still growing every week. Guessing its about 15-20 cords.




Sweet woodpile! My uncle has a conveyor like that but he uses it for hay, How does that work for you ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

It works pretty good. Its 28' long. Every once in a while, a piece gets jammed in sideways at the top of the conveyer, and you have to unjam it. Best part is I only paid $500 for it, and it came with a gas motor (currently on it) and a electric motor.


----------



## ShaneLogs

2treeornot2tree said:


> It works pretty good. Its 28' long. Every once in a while, a piece gets jammed in sideways at the top of the conveyer, and you have to unjam it. Best part is I only paid $500 for it, and it came with a gas motor (currently on it) and a electric motor.



Thanks 2treeornot2tree, Sounds like a pretty good deal for you!


----------



## xrayman

mountainmandan said:


> Shane logs,
> 
> This wood is all for customers, I will be using hedge from a different stack for my personal use. I am going to nursing school as an older student, and use the extra money from wood sales to supplement my winter income so I can stay in school. I also like that it can keep me in shape. I also supply all of the wood for my parents and my wifes parents as a sort of thank you for all they have done for us.
> Thanks
> Dan



Good luck @ nursing school. It's not all that bad you'll still have some time for workin up some wood.


----------



## Whitespider

Guys…
My plan was to have all my splittin’ by now, but it ain’t happenin’ this year.
I’ve just had way too many other projects and things goin’ on this spring.
Likely another three of the long stacks sittin’ in rounds out in the woodlot yet.
Appears I’ll still be splittin’, haulin’ and stackin’ into July this year... it’s gonna’ be hot work.
So anyway, here are the updated pictures (so far)… I’ll do another in July when I finish.

*JULY*





*OCTOBER*





*FEBRUARY*





*JUNE*


----------



## Whitespider




----------



## ShaneLogs

Whitespider said:


>



Looks like some good wood you got there! No you just got to haul it out of the woods and split and stack, LOL. Ez stuff!


----------



## Denis Gionet

mountainmandan said:


> I also supply all of the wood for my parents and my wifes parents as a sort of *thank you for all they have done for us*.
> Thanks
> Dan



Dan, there are few things that we don't do often enough in life, and one of them you just nailed probably the most important one right there. Thanking those who were there to help us. Well said.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Dan, there are few things that we don't do often enough in life, and one of them you just nailed probably the most important one right there. Thanking those who were there to help us. Well said.



Very well said.


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> Very well said.



X3 on that.


----------



## Denis Gionet

*Homemade shed !*

View attachment 242156


View attachment 242157


Pics of the shed I started building, using local Poplar from where I cut my firewood. Recycled the tonneau cover from my pickup (for the roof), the top of which will be a hideout for the kids to play and spy on the neighbors. Hope to get the 3 walls finished, just leaving the doors to be rigged and hung.

It wasn't meant to be water- or weather-tight, only the quad and lawnmower/trimmer/gas cans will be in there anyway, just a place to keep them stored, and out of sight.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 242156
> 
> 
> View attachment 242157
> 
> 
> Pics of the shed I started building, using local Poplar from where I cut my firewood. Recycled the tonneau cover from my pickup (for the roof), the top of which will be a hideout for the kids to play and spy on the neighbors. Hope to get the 3 walls finished, just leaving the doors to be rigged and hung.
> 
> It wasn't meant to be water- or weather-tight, only the quad and lawnmower/trimmer/gas cans will be in there anyway, just a place to keep them stored, and out of sight.



Sweet little shed there, I like how it looks without the bark on the wood. At least now you can keep the wood dry if a monsoon decides to form on your lake :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Aminator

Pre split. Scavanging from craigslist, side of the road from downed trees from last octobers storm on the way home from work. The long stuff in the back was from the side of the road. After work just pull off in to the brush and start cutting until the bed is full. Strap down and head home 8 bed fulls, 6 3/4foot bed.

75 percent is black locust. Some white oak, ash, maple on the right, and some 2 year old pin oak hiding behind the pile of rounds.

View attachment 242221

View attachment 242222


after two full days with the splitter.


----------



## Hedgerow

Aminator said:


> Pre split. Scavanging from craigslist, side of the road from downed trees from last octobers storm on the way home from work. The long stuff in the back was from the side of the road. After work just pull off in to the brush and start cutting until the bed is full. Strap down and head home 8 bed fulls, 6 3/4foot bed.
> 
> 75 percent is black locust. Some white oak, ash, maple on the right, and some 2 year old pin oak hiding behind the pile of rounds.
> 
> View attachment 242209
> 
> View attachment 242210
> 
> 
> after two full days with the splitter.
> View attachment 242212
> 
> View attachment 242213
> 
> View attachment 242215



Time to stack now!!!


----------



## dancan

Aminator said:


> Pre split. Scavanging from craigslist, side of the road from downed trees from last octobers storm on the way home from work. The long stuff in the back was from the side of the road. After work just pull off in to the brush and start cutting until the bed is full. Strap down and head home 8 bed fulls, 6 3/4foot bed.
> 
> 75 percent is black locust. Some white oak, ash, maple on the right, and some 2 year old pin oak hiding behind the pile of rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after two full days with the splitter.



Geez , I dunno , it sure looks like you left a few cord of wood unsplit and standing in the middle of your piles


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> Sweet little shed there, I like how it looks without the bark on the wood. At least now you can keep the wood dry if a monsoon decides to form on your lake :hmm3grin2orange:



.....ditto on the "naked" log look, very nicely done so far.....


----------



## NHlocal

Aminator said:


> Pre split. Scavanging from craigslist, side of the road from downed trees from last octobers storm on the way home from work. The long stuff in the back was from the side of the road. After work just pull off in to the brush and start cutting until the bed is full. Strap down and head home 8 bed fulls, 6 3/4foot bed.
> 
> 75 percent is black locust. Some white oak, ash, maple on the right, and some 2 year old pin oak hiding behind the pile of rounds.
> 
> View attachment 242221
> 
> View attachment 242222
> 
> 
> after two full days with the splitter.



.....you got yourself a mighty fine wood pile going there, will there be pics of it stacked soon?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Good looking piles Aminator!


----------



## ReggieT

Aminator said:


> Pre split. Scavanging from craigslist, side of the road from downed trees from last octobers storm on the way home from work. The long stuff in the back was from the side of the road. After work just pull off in to the brush and start cutting until the bed is full. Strap down and head home 8 bed fulls, 6 3/4foot bed.
> 
> 75 percent is black locust. Some white oak, ash, maple on the right, and some 2 year old pin oak hiding behind the pile of rounds.
> 
> View attachment 242221
> 
> View attachment 242222
> 
> 
> after two full days with the splitter.



Good work...way 2 go!


----------



## ShaneLogs

Everyone rep Animator!


----------



## zogger

*Fiskars refurb attempt*

My supersplitter has long worn out the teflon, plus the original edge. In an attempt to refurb it, I cleaned it well, put on a new edge, and tried some of the spray on graphite treatment, rattle can stuff from TSC. 

Here's what it looked like after around 30 hours drying outside






It felt like a new axe again, got that old slick POP back, really reduced the friction, but...the stuff wears off. Here it is after two evenings light splitting, not a lot of wood, but some. I can tell it is getting "stickier" again. I'll look for some different spray on stuff. If I had to do it over again, start with a brand new axe with the full factory coating, and use spray on over that before the first strike into wood.







Bonus pics! Fiskars Man with his farmer's tan! and now with a half a bushel less Beard 0 flauge!






Garden Goddess with her first tomato of the season!


----------



## Gavman

Love the pic of fiskars Man


----------



## zogger

Gavman said:


> Love the pic of fiskars Man



Fiskars Man, Swamp Superheraux!

me, voice mode=ventura "Why... swinging the fiskars will make you a sexual tyrannosaur"!

Garden Goddess voice mode=laughing hysterically "*snort* In your dreams, geezer! You're 60, not 16"! HAHAHAHAHA

me "...err, well..ya..."

hehehehehehe


----------



## Big L

Here's what I've been doing the past months while unemployed ...

View attachment 242443


View attachment 242444


View attachment 242445


View attachment 242446


View attachment 242447


as you can see, there is much more work to be done :msp_wink:


----------



## Big L

a couple more ...

View attachment 242448


View attachment 242449


----------



## Steve2910

Bonus pics! Fiskars Man with his farmer's tan! and now with a half a bushel less Beard 0 flauge!






THAT THERE'S WHAT MY GRANDMA USED TO CALL A "GO TO HELL OUTFIT".


----------



## NHlocal

Big L said:


> a couple more ...
> 
> View attachment 242448
> 
> 
> View attachment 242449



.....you'll be reaping the benefits of your "time off" next winter,  time "well invested", thanks for the great pics.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Oldtimer

Aminator said:


> Pre split. Scavanging from craigslist, side of the road from downed trees from last octobers storm on the way home from work. The long stuff in the back was from the side of the road. After work just pull off in to the brush and start cutting until the bed is full. Strap down and head home 8 bed fulls, 6 3/4foot bed.
> 
> 75 percent is black locust. Some white oak, ash, maple on the right, and some 2 year old pin oak hiding behind the pile of rounds.
> 
> View attachment 242221
> 
> View attachment 242222
> 
> 
> after two full days with the splitter.



WTF is Bob Villa doing in your woodpile!!??


----------



## Oldtimer

Part of the stash...1.75 cords of white and red oak...just ciphered it all out tonite..I have 7 cords stacked and drying so far.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Bonus pics! Fiskars Man with his farmer's tan! and now with a half a bushel less Beard 0 flauge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT THERE'S WHAT MY GRANDMA USED TO CALL A "GO TO HELL OUTFIT".



Haha! Genuine picture right there! He probably has it framed in his living room! LOL. Nice Stack Oldtimer! I always enjoy your pics!


----------



## JPP

View attachment 242481

View attachment 242482

10 racks of oak, hickory, ash and maple


----------



## Denis Gionet

JPP said:


> View attachment 242481
> 
> View attachment 242482
> 
> 10 racks of oak, hickory, ash and maple



Nice loads and racks ! At a quick glance they look like rail car loads going down the tracks .... lol !


----------



## ShaneLogs

Denis Gionet said:


> Nice loads and racks ! At a quick glance they look like rail car loads going down the tracks .... lol !



Haha! I thought the same thing too!


----------



## wagz

my pile is growing substantially, but i still haven't gotten around to building that lean-to yet. so it's just laying in heap...


----------



## sam-tip

Just got a few more big rounds in last week.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garmins dad

:msp_scared: Nice piles and stacks guys.. I'm behind this year but this week is my week to play catch up.. drop, buck and split during the day and turn on the lights and stack till 11pm along with the radio on..:msp_smile:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

*firewood cutting for Vermillion Valley Resort*

Can't beat the the views while cutting wood 

View attachment 243104
View attachment 243105
View attachment 243106

View attachment 243107
View attachment 243108


I cut mostly Tamarac, Jeffery and Ponderosa pine for the resort a few days each summer


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice pics there champ.


----------



## ShaneLogs

sam-tip said:


> Just got a few more big rounds in last week.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Wow! Those rounds are huge! Look nice! Happy splitting!


----------



## ShaneLogs

singinwoodwackr said:


> Can't beat the the views while cutting wood
> 
> View attachment 243104
> View attachment 243105
> View attachment 243106
> 
> View attachment 243107
> View attachment 243108
> 
> 
> I cut mostly Tamarac, Jeffery and Ponderosa pine for the resort a few days each summer



Wow! That is a great view! Standing dead trees always make the best firewood! Congrats!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ShaneLogs said:


> Wow! That is a great view! Standing dead trees always make the best firewood! Congrats!



the forest service only allows cutting of downed trees...and there is no shortage up there.


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 243935
View attachment 243936
View attachment 243937


Finally getting some more cutting done for my shed at the lake, here's a 15" cedar I ripped, got 5 planks and one slab, enough for the back wall of the shed. I now have 3 walls almost done, just need about 8 or so planks, then I can start the doors and top story play area for the kids ! I'll post pics of the shed as it sits, pretty nice with the cedar planks. 

Next time I go back to that spot I'll bring the trailer too, so I can bring home more planks and firewood from that cedar that the wind blew down.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 243935
> View attachment 243936
> View attachment 243937
> 
> 
> Finally getting some more cutting done for my shed at the lake, here's a 15" cedar I ripped, got 5 planks and one slab, enough for the back wall of the shed. I now have 3 walls almost done, just need about 8 or so planks, then I can start the doors and top story play area for the kids ! I'll post pics of the shed as it sits, pretty nice with the cedar planks.
> 
> Next time I go back to that spot I'll bring the trailer too, so I can bring home more planks and firewood from that cedar that the wind blew down.



Very nice! Well done on the planks. :msp_thumbup: Look forward to seeing pics of the shed.


----------



## zogger

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 243935
> View attachment 243936
> View attachment 243937
> 
> 
> Finally getting some more cutting done for my shed at the lake, here's a 15" cedar I ripped, got 5 planks and one slab, enough for the back wall of the shed. I now have 3 walls almost done, just need about 8 or so planks, then I can start the doors and top story play area for the kids ! I'll post pics of the shed as it sits, pretty nice with the cedar planks.
> 
> Next time I go back to that spot I'll bring the trailer too, so I can bring home more planks and firewood from that cedar that the wind blew down.



hey, cool! Are you just freehanding those planks?


----------



## Denis Gionet

zogger said:


> hey, cool! Are you just freehanding those planks?



Yes I am actually. Those are the nicest ones I've done yet, out of the whole shed's worth. I've got some poplar I did that's 1/2" on the ends and 3 1/2" thick in the middle, pretty hideous looking ! But those cedars, man, they were nice. Between 1/2" and 1 1/2" thick on all of them, I did one that's got about 1/2" difference from thickest to thinnest ! 

Amazing the difference a ripping chain makes. I believe that's the reason the other batches I did were so crooked, the standard full comp chisel can cut circles if you want it to. The ripping chain is at LEAST twice as fast, maybe more. I did one cut on a plank that was 12-13" wide, and 13' long, almost full length with a single tank of gas. 3 weeks ago I was into poplar half that thick, refilling on an 8' cut, so there's a huge difference there. I can't believe that there's that much difference in wood density to account for such a difference, there's gotta be something with the chain as well. I've got some more to do to finish the shed, so I'll know more this week or weekend coming.

I've heard about a guide you can buy for a saw, that allows you to adjust the depth of your cut, just some rig you bolt onto the saw. Anyone heard of such a thing ?


----------



## NHlocal

.....grabbed a couple of pics of the wood pile/splitting area on my Church property,

*.....this was 6 months ago, *










*.....and this is what it looks like now,*














.....we've got just over 11 cord split and stacked in the "wood shed", 85-90% Red Oak with a sprinkling of Ash, Beech, and Maple all ready for next winter.  
I'm not sure how much we have piled up in front, mostly 4 footers, it's a mix of Red Oak, Silver and Red Maple, Beech, and Ash. And there's definately more coming 
in over the summer and fall. All that will be for the winter after next.....!!!:msp_w00t:

*Happy Independence Day!!!!!*


----------



## ShaneLogs

Awesome stacks NhLocal! Geez, got enough pallets there ? Always good to stack wood on and burn in the fire pit too!


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> Awesome stacks NhLocal! Geez, got enough pallets there ? Always good to stack wood on and burn in the fire pit too!



Ayuh, keeps wood off the ground and dry. Great for the wood shed floors, we "might" have collected a few more than we need.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
they do burn good in the fire pit don't they? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 244047
View attachment 244048


Here's the progress on the shed, one shot of the poplar I did 3 weeks ago (just getting around to screwing it on...), and the monster 14" cedar planks from last Saturday. Just enough left from the off-cuts to do the top row, in 3 pieces. I'll be re-doing the first wall with larger wood, I don't like how it turned out. The small stuff will be used for a railing on the top of the shed, for the kids' play area, once I've got the walls done.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

View attachment 244049
View attachment 244050
View attachment 244051


----------



## Garmins dad

nice piles guys.. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WidowMaker

singinwoodwackr said:


> Can't beat the the views while cutting wood
> 
> View attachment 243104
> View attachment 243105
> View attachment 243106
> 
> View attachment 243107
> View attachment 243108
> 
> 
> I cut mostly Tamarac, Jeffery and Ponderosa pine for the resort a few days each summer




===


What kind of wood is that in the pictures?....good looking wood...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> 
> What kind of wood is that in the pictures?....good looking wood...



Tamarack in the first two and Jeffery in the last two. I like cutting dry Tamarack (Lodgepole) the most up there...gravy cuts with little or no brush, small knots and the 066 blows right through it  With the medium sized trees in the 24+" range I used to be able to cut up about 10cords worth in 2 full days...probably cut half that much now before my body gives out.  I literally just cut...worker bees haul it back to the resort's 'pile' for splitting.

heading up there in a week or so to do it all over again


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, keeps wood off the ground and dry. Great for the wood shed floors, we "might" have collected a few more than we need.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> they do burn good in the fire pit don't they? :msp_thumbup:



I love burning pallets in the pit  You stack your pallets up with a forklift ? Look kinda high!


----------



## Steve2910




----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 244047
> View attachment 244048
> 
> 
> Here's the progress on the shed, one shot of the poplar I did 3 weeks ago (just getting around to screwing it on...), and the monster 14" cedar planks from last Saturday. Just enough left from the off-cuts to do the top row, in 3 pieces. I'll be re-doing the first wall with larger wood, I don't like how it turned out. The small stuff will be used for a railing on the top of the shed, for the kids' play area, once I've got the walls done.



Hey Denis,
that shed is really looking good! Nice work! :msp_thumbup: Can't wait to see it finished. opcorn: 
I especially like the flag on top.....


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> I love burning pallets in the pit  You stack your pallets up with a forklift ? Look kinda high!



We stack 'em by hand with much effort (and great care :msp_scared: ) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Thanks Randy, I'll hopefully get some more progress on it this weekend, probably one more batch of planks and I'll have enough to finish it up, then just the door and hardware to work on after.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Repped you Steve2910! Nice wood there


----------



## Garmins dad

singinwoodwackr said:


> Tamarack in the first two and Jeffery in the last two. I like cutting dry Tamarack (Lodgepole) the most up there...gravy cuts with little or no brush, small knots and the 066 blows right through it  With the medium sized trees in the 24+" range I used to be able to cut up about 10cords worth in 2 full days...probably cut half that much now before my body gives out.  I literally just cut...worker bees haul it back to the resort's 'pile' for splitting.
> 
> heading up there in a week or so to do it all over again



HUH.. I have yet to see a lodgepole larger then 10 inch around here.. Your spoiled..  The farmers with the lodgepole would rather see it rot out and blow over then for it to get thinned out and used...


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Repped you Steve2910! Nice wood there



Hey!:msp_mad:

I need some rep!!! I'll return fire too...
Heavy bombs...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pickupporter

View attachment 244186
View attachment 244187
View attachment 244188
View attachment 244189
View attachment 244190


cut, split, stacked 3 cords cherry, the rest is oak.


----------



## Hedgerow

pickupporter said:


> View attachment 244186
> View attachment 244187
> View attachment 244188
> View attachment 244189
> View attachment 244190
> 
> 
> cut, split, stacked 3 cords cherry, the rest is oak.



That is a minty old 272 man...!!
Wood pile looks good too!


----------



## cnice_37

pickupporter said:


> cut, split, stacked 3 cords cherry, the rest is oak.



What the hell they feeding you in Northboro? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pickupporter

Hedge - i have a pair of the 272's one I completely rebuilt with my son.


cnice - I eat and drink just about whatever I want. 6-6 / 280 lbs+ and 48 years old , feel great. Cutting wood sure helps keep you in shape.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Garmins dad said:


> HUH.. I have yet to see a lodgepole larger then 10 inch around here.. Your spoiled..  The farmers with the lodgepole would rather see it rot out and blow over then for it to get thinned out and used...



they die out when they get too big but there are some up there over 4' in diameter. I don't bother with them as they are usually corkscrewed and very gnarly to deal with.


----------



## Hedgerow

pickupporter said:


> Hedge - i have a pair of the 272's one I completely rebuilt with my son.
> 
> 
> cnice - I eat and drink just about whatever I want. 6-6 / 280 lbs+ and 48 years old , feel great. Cutting wood sure helps keep you in shape.



Very good saws...


----------



## NHlocal

pickupporter said:


> Hedge - i have a pair of the 272's one I completely rebuilt with my son.
> 
> 
> cnice - I eat and drink just about whatever I want. 6-6 / 280 lbs+ and 48 years old , feel great. Cutting wood sure helps keep you in shape.



Howdy neighbah,
You got yourself some good firewood there, and a VERY NICE :msp_thumbup: pair of Huskys, oh and you got one more thing, you got a year on me, I'll be 47 next month. :hmm3grin2orange:
Your son's not camera shy eh? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

pickupporter said:


> Hedge - i have a pair of the 272's one I completely rebuilt with my son.
> 
> 
> cnice - I eat and drink just about whatever I want. 6-6 / 280 lbs+ and 48 years old , feel great. Cutting wood sure helps keep you in shape.




Sweet saw! 20inch bar on there ? Looks brand new


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey!:msp_mad:
> 
> I need some rep!!! I'll return fire too...
> Heavy bombs...:msp_sneaky:



Got ya Hedge!


----------



## Smiss

View attachment 244253
View attachment 244254
View attachment 244255


All the way from Prince Edward Island, Canada, we cut between 20-25 cord, mostly maple/birch each year to heat 3 homes, my grandfathers, parents and now mine with the addition of a new indoor wood boiler. I currently dont have any pictures of the wood split and piled, hope to get some tomorrow.

I love being in the woods, a weekend hobby - who wood have thunk it an I.T. guy in the woods.


----------



## Hedgerow

Smiss said:


> View attachment 244253
> View attachment 244254
> View attachment 244255
> 
> 
> All the way from Prince Edward Island, Canada, we cut between 20-25 cord, mostly maple/birch each year to heat 3 homes, my grandfathers, parents and now mine with the addition of a new indoor wood boiler. I currently dont have any pictures of the wood split and piled, hope to get some tomorrow.
> 
> I love being in the woods, a weekend hobby - who wood have thunk it an I.T. guy in the woods.



That's not surprising at all... Cutting wood is a fantastic excuse to NOT be inside... 
And it's a noble and rewarding pastime...


----------



## NHlocal

Smiss said:


> View attachment 244253
> View attachment 244254
> View attachment 244255
> 
> 
> All the way from Prince Edward Island, Canada, we cut between 20-25 cord, mostly maple/birch each year to heat 3 homes, my grandfathers, parents and now mine with the addition of a new indoor wood boiler. I currently dont have any pictures of the wood split and piled, hope to get some tomorrow.
> 
> I love being in the woods, a weekend hobby - who wood have thunk it an I.T. guy in the woods.



Great pics, nice to see a family working together like that.


----------



## Rudedog

Smiss said:


> View attachment 244253
> View attachment 244254
> View attachment 244255
> 
> 
> All the way from Prince Edward Island, Canada, we cut between 20-25 cord, mostly maple/birch each year to heat 3 homes, my grandfathers, parents and now mine with the addition of a new indoor wood boiler. I currently dont have any pictures of the wood split and piled, hope to get some tomorrow.
> 
> I love being in the woods, a weekend hobby - who wood have thunk it an I.T. guy in the woods.



I always wanted to take a road trip to PEI and Nova Scotia. My wifes family was from Canada and her Grandfather was born and raised in Nova Scotia. I didn't realize PEI had such heavily wooded areas. Great pics.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Smiss said:


> View attachment 244253
> View attachment 244254
> View attachment 244255
> 
> 
> All the way from Prince Edward Island, Canada, we cut between 20-25 cord, mostly maple/birch each year to heat 3 homes, my grandfathers, parents and now mine with the addition of a new indoor wood boiler. I currently dont have any pictures of the wood split and piled, hope to get some tomorrow.
> 
> I love being in the woods, a weekend hobby - who wood have thunk it an I.T. guy in the woods.



Sweet, Nice to see someone else is also four wheeler logging on here too  You say your in PEI ey? Not to far from me!


----------



## Zeus103363

here's my firewood piles. Its not neat, but it works for me. Its all oak and hickory. New firewood rack is relacing the first one I built out of wood. Its soon to see some wood.


----------



## zogger

*Here's another new pile*

Buncha oak I cut in the heat

Vanna with more lovely prizes!


----------



## lumberjackmoe

*Lumberjack Moe's Wood Stash*

Some photos of my stash. 95% white oak. 90% from this year. 62 years young. 74 degree temp. through out the entire house. $29 natural gas bill on 3500 sq. ft home. In door furnace. Glass door. Ash pan.
It doesn't get much better then that. Life is good!<br/>
<br/><u><b>The whole stash</b> <i>(view 1)</i></u>
<br/><img src='http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244547d1341806044-img_3382-jpg'/><br/>
<br/><u><b>The whole stash</b> <i>(view 2)</i></u>
<br/><img src='http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244543d1341805975-img_3401-jpg'/><br/>
<br/><u><b>The splitting zone</b></u>
<br/><img src='http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244546d1341806014-img_3347-jpg'/><br/>
<br/>
<i>If you are interested, you can see more photos of my wood stash on my facebook page here.</i>


----------



## NHlocal

lumberjackmoe said:


> Some photos of my stash. 95% white oak. 90% from this year. 62 years young. 74 degree temp. through out the entire house. $29 natural gas bill on 3500 sq. ft home. In door furnace. Glass door. Ash pan.
> It doesn't get much better then that. Life is good!<br/>
> <br/><u><b>The whole stash</b> <i>(view 1)</i></u>
> <br/><img src='http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244547d1341806044-img_3382-jpg'/><br/>
> <br/><u><b>The whole stash</b> <i>(view 2)</i></u>
> <br/><img src='http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244543d1341805975-img_3401-jpg'/><br/>
> <br/><u><b>The splitting zone</b></u>
> <br/><img src='http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/244546d1341806014-img_3347-jpg'/><br/>
> <br/>
> <i>If you are interested, you can see more photos of my wood stash on my facebook page here.</i>



WOW! :msp_ohmy: That's a nice wood stash.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pickupporter

NH- Howdy, thanks, yea - not camera shy at all.


Shane - both saws have 20" bars.


----------



## zogger

lumberjackmoe said:


> Some photos of my stash. 95% white oak. 90% from this year. 62 years young. 74 degree temp. through out the entire house. $29 natural gas bill on 3500 sq. ft home. In door furnace. Glass door. Ash pan.
> It doesn't get much better then that. Life is good!



Really nice stacks!


----------



## cnice_37

lumberjackmoe said:


> 62 years young.



Wow, I'm just over 1/2 your age and my back hurts looking. 

That sir, is good stuff. About 8 cords a row I'm guessing? Look like 24" splits, so you're sitting on 32+ cords SPLIT, nevermind the stuff waiting. By the way, why is the stuff in rounds stacked so damn high? You like a challenge?


----------



## Hedgerow

cnice_37 said:


> Wow, I'm just over 1/2 your age and my back hurts looking.
> 
> That sir, is good stuff. About 8 cords a row I'm guessing? Look like 24" splits, so you're sitting on 32+ cords SPLIT, nevermind the stuff waiting. By the way, why is the stuff in rounds stacked so damn high? You like a challenge?



Did you notice he was using the Speeco kinetic splitter??? 
Wonder how it's holding up?


----------



## 1969cj-5

Hedgerow said:


> Did you notice he was using the Speeco kinetic splitter???
> Wonder how it's holding up?



Noticed that as well.


----------



## lumberjackmoe

4 rows on the right are 22" length. Row on left is 1/2-15" and 1/2-22". Row second from the left is 3 rows of 15" in that one row. I figure I have about 53 rick ( as they call it in Indiana ).
The reason those logs in the splitting zone are stacked so high is because it makes them easier to get down.
I thought I had a problem with the Speedpro splitter once, but after checking I found out I ran out of gas.


----------



## BrokenToys

Finally cool enough to split some of the spring and summer logs [BTW my splitting area is my wife's parking spot so she always ends up with a nice raked up parking spot...i have to park on the other side of the house]. The logs in the front are mulberry, to the left side next to my dilapidated shed is hickory, and the rest [3 cord+] is all locust and some stainless chimney flue pipe i picked up for my next scrap metal trip :msp_tongue:. Hope we don't get those 100+ temps again for a while.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here ya go.


----------



## ShaneLogs

BrokenToys said:


> Finally cool enough to split some of the spring and summer logs [BTW my splitting area is my wife's parking spot so she always ends up with a nice raked up parking spot...i have to park on the other side of the house]. The logs in the front are mulberry, to the left side next to my dilapidated shed is hickory, and the rest [3 cord+] is all locust and some stainless chimney flue pipe i picked up for my next scrap metal trip :msp_tongue:. Hope we don't get those 100+ temps again for a while.



What type of wood is the piece that the maul is on ? Looks like some wood that I have. Does it split super easy ?


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> What type of wood is the piece that the maul is on ? Looks like some wood that I have. Does it split super easy ?



That would be black locust... Deep fur roughed bark... Yellow wood... Good stuff..


----------



## Steve2910

Hedgerow said:


> That would be black locust... Deep fur roughed bark... Yellow wood... Good stuff..



BL would have been my guess. Seems that all yellow wood is good. We burn Bl & Mulberry here & will soon be (hopefully) trying Hedge.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve2910 said:


> BL would have been my guess. Seems that all yellow wood is good. We burn Bl & Mulberry here & will soon be (hopefully) trying Hedge.



Hedge is interesting stuff... Behaves like coal... I really like other stuff to mix with it... It's btu's are tops...


----------



## BrokenToys

ShaneLogs said:


> What type of wood is the piece that the maul is on ? Looks like some wood that I have. Does it split super easy ?


As the other said; yes, it is Black Locust. I got a lot of that wood [the locust pile is about 4' high and 8' wide, it goes around the back of the garage] from a local Church when Hurricane Irene blew through Long Island and knocked a bunch over. They couldn't afford to pay a company to clean their yard so a few of us all went there and helped remove the branches and trees and we all made out well with firewood. 
Splitting it isn't too bad, as long as it isn't twisted. Burns very nice in the stove; but I have read in a fireplace it pops a bit. The Mockernut Hickory and Mulberry on the other hand.....it's like rubber. Takes about 5-6 shots before it starts to crack. I read here to let it sit for a while until it starts to check than go at it; but the weather was nice and figured what the heck. I stack the wheelbarrow loads and my son stacks the wagon loads. We're a good team !


----------



## ShaneLogs

That Black Locust looks like good wood! I heard the thorns are horrible though!


----------



## BSD

next weeks project for the Speedpro. just hauled in 5 cords of Ash, oak and sugar maple.


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> That Black Locust looks like good wood! I heard the thorns are horrible though!



The Black Locust has thorns, but it's the Honey Locust that's known for "the nasty's"...


----------



## ShaneLogs

BSD said:


> next weeks project for the Speedpro. just hauled in 5 cords of Ash, oak and sugar maple.



Awesome pics! Looks like you will have some fun next week! Ash looks amazing too!


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> The Black Locust has thorns, but it's the Honey Locust that's known for "the nasty's"...



Ouch, Those thorns look like they could tear you up pretty good!


----------



## Steve2910

Hedgerow said:


> Hedge is interesting stuff... Behaves like coal... I really like other stuff to mix with it... It's btu's are tops...



Same w/ the BL we've been burning. Some of it's been dead-standing for 20 years or more. If you can imagine the petrified wood from science class actually being able to ignite, that's what it's like.

We had some friends over last winter & I had some of it going in the fire pit... everybody was warm, but my wife complained that there wasn't enough flame... I had to go down to the wood pile & get some Poplar & Silver Maple so she could have some "fireworks". I'll love that woman until I die, but the stuff she thinks is important???


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> That Black Locust looks like good wood! I heard the thorns are horrible though!



No thorns on them around here, except on the saplings. Even those aren't that bad. Get Hedge to post a pic of the Honey Locust thorns, those are SCARY!:mad2:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> No thorns on them around here, except on the saplings. Even those aren't that bad. Get Hedge to post a pic of the Honey Locust thorns, those are SCARY!:mad2:



He just did, They look scary!:msp_mellow:


----------



## Steve2910

Steve2910 said:


> No thorns on them around here, except on the saplings. Even those aren't that bad. Get Hedge to post a pic of the Honey Locust thorns, those are SCARY!:mad2:



Sorry for being redundant.. He threw the HL pic up while I was typing.:redface:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Sorry for being redundant.. He threw the HL pic up while I was typing.:redface:



It's ok  All fun and games over here, No harm intended


----------



## Hedgerow

I was thinking of taking a pic of one of the nastier ones and posting it over in the precision falling thread...
Tell them climbing boys, "Hey, I got this tree here I need you to climb up and knock the top out of it"...

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!

3" thorns right in the sac!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking of taking a pic of one of the nastier ones and posting it over in the precision falling thread...
> Tell them climbing boys, "Hey, I got this tree here I need you to climb up and knock the top out of it"...
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> 3" thorns right in the sac!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHAHAHA! I would of just to be spiteful like that :hmm3grin2orange: That would totally ruin my day.


----------



## Steve2910

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking of taking a pic of one of the nastier ones and posting it over in the precision falling thread...
> Tell them climbing boys, "Hey, I got this tree here I need you to climb up and knock the top out of it"...
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> 3" thorns right in the sac!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Think you'd get any takers?? Besides, ( and I'm no Arborist, I just kill them for the BTUs), around here, they say that any tree surgeon that will top your tree is a hack. 
describe our trimming, no topping


----------



## singinwoodwackr

*yesterday's woodcutting*

Headed up the the Cloverdale property and quartered some 30+" White oak rounds (last week's project) then dropped a medium sized Tan Oak about 3' at the base. It had about a 20* lean and I couldn't quite keep it out of the other trees  ...took out a smaller White oak in the process...o well. The Tan was half dead and needed to come down before it rotted. We got most of it cut up but still have a lot of brushing to do.










truck 





I'll head back up there later this month and finish it up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve2910 said:


> Think you'd get any takers?? Besides, ( and I'm no Arborist, I just kill them for the BTUs), around here, they say that any tree surgeon that will top your tree is a hack.
> describe our trimming, no topping



"Knocking the top out of one" around here, isn't a term used in trimming or pruning... It's step one of the removal of a tree in chunks... Cause you can't just drop the whole thing...
Just like "cutting the knees off of a tree" refers to the removal of the root flair before making the face and back cut.
These are just hillbilly terms I suppose, and probably are wrong... But then again, we do a lot of things that are wrong around here...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Got all my wood split that was laying around. Feels good to be caught up.


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> "Knocking the top out of one" around here, isn't a term used in trimming or pruning... It's step one of the removal of a tree in chunks... Cause you can't just drop the whole thing...
> Just like "cutting the knees off of a tree" refers to the removal of the root flair before making the face and back cut.
> These are just hillbilly terms I suppose, and probably are wrong... But then again, we do a lot of things that are wrong around here...:msp_rolleyes:



Ayuh, that's the easiest way to fit a 100ft tree into a 50ft back yard. :msp_w00t: "Hillbilly terms", we use 'em up here too, and I sure ain't gonna ever claim I'm doing everything "right".....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

2treeornot2tree said:


> Got all my wood split that was laying around. Feels good to be caught up.



NICE!!!  Wish I was.....


----------



## ShaneLogs

Is that a Toyota SinginWoodWackr ? Check out the post on wood haulers and you will see my wood hauler Yota


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> NICE!!!  Wish I was.....



Lots of wood there guys! Congrats!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ShaneLogs said:


> Is that a Toyota SinginWoodWackr ? Check out the post on wood haulers and you will see my wood hauler Yota



'00 Tacoma, custom front solid axle, 3-link coilover suspension, dual tcases, etc, etc, bla, bla, bla....


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 244738


View attachment 244738


Pics of the renovations and upgrades to the shed, with the upper level now secure for the kids. Just the front wall to frame in the door frame and finish off. I'll likely redo the railings on top in Cedar, it's way nicer looking and will last longer too.


----------



## ShaneLogs

singinwoodwackr said:


> '00 Tacoma, custom front solid axle, 3-link coilover suspension, dual tcases, etc, etc, bla, bla, bla....



Awesome! 

Here is my Toyota

View attachment 244745


'89 Toyota with a 3 inch body lift, 35inch BF Goodrich All-Terrain tires, Custom Chevy small block 350 crate motor with all Crane Cam parts in it. My dad even custom ground the cam in it too. Toyota tranny, Custom rear tube bumper, Griffin over-sized radiator and fan and lots of others! Deffiently a money pit!


----------



## Hedgerow

Opened pic...


----------



## Somesawguy

singinwoodwackr said:


> '00 Tacoma, custom front solid axle, 3-link coilover suspension, dual tcases, etc, etc, bla, bla, bla....



I'm sure it's alot better in the woods with the dual t-case. My 89 could be a little bit slower in the woods. 

I'm surprised that there isn't a pirate4x4 sticker on the back of that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Somesawguy said:


> I'm surprised that there isn't a pirate4x4 sticker on the back of that. :msp_biggrin:



good point...would add another 10hp 

yota tranny behind the 350? wow, you're brave. i hope its at least a 151


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 244738
> 
> 
> View attachment 244738
> 
> 
> Pics of the renovations and upgrades to the shed, with the upper level now secure for the kids. Just the front wall to frame in the door frame and finish off. I'll likely redo the railings on top in Cedar, it's way nicer looking and will last longer too.



Nicely done Denis, :msp_thumbup:
hope to see more pics when it's "complete".....opcorn:


----------



## ShaneLogs

singinwoodwackr said:


> good point...would add another 10hp
> 
> yota tranny behind the 350? wow, you're brave. i hope its at least a 151



Oh yeah, That Toyota transmission is indestructible! Very solid!


----------



## BSD

Today I split some in my new splitting bin made out of mafia blocks. It works pretty good. the splitter will push what you see in the pictures with virtually no assistance. After I cleaned it out I added two more blocks, one in the corner and another stacked on top to give it more mass as I keep moving the blocks around with my machine. If it was nestled into a hill it'd be even better, but this works for now. I was able to scoop up most of the wood and only had to hand load a few pieces at the end. Hopefully with my extra blocks I will have even less to pick up next time. 

I split this pile in just under an hour working at a casual pace.


----------



## NHlocal

BSD said:


> Today I split some in my new splitting bin made out of mafia blocks. It works pretty good. the splitter will push what you see in the pictures with virtually no assistance. After I cleaned it out I added two more blocks, one in the corner and another stacked on top to give it more mass as I keep moving the blocks around with my machine. If it was nestled into a hill it'd be even better, but this works for now. I was able to scoop up most of the wood and only had to hand load a few pieces at the end. Hopefully with my extra blocks I will have even less to pick up next time.
> 
> I split this pile in just under an hour working at a casual pace.



Nice pics, looks like you've got a good setup for yourself there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## zogger

BSD said:


> Today I split some in my new splitting bin made out of mafia blocks. It works pretty good. the splitter will push what you see in the pictures with virtually no assistance. After I cleaned it out I added two more blocks, one in the corner and another stacked on top to give it more mass as I keep moving the blocks around with my machine. If it was nestled into a hill it'd be even better, but this works for now. I was able to scoop up most of the wood and only had to hand load a few pieces at the end. Hopefully with my extra blocks I will have even less to pick up next time.
> 
> I split this pile in just under an hour working at a casual pace.



Nice setup!

I never heard that term for the concrete blocks but now that I have seen the pics I understand...funny as heck!


----------



## BSD

They make great anchors... lol


----------



## cnice_37

BSD said:


> Today I split some in my new splitting bin made out of mafia blocks. It works pretty good. the splitter will push what you see in the pictures with virtually no assistance. After I cleaned it out I added two more blocks, one in the corner and another stacked on top to give it more mass as I keep moving the blocks around with my machine. If it was nestled into a hill it'd be even better, but this works for now. I was able to scoop up most of the wood and only had to hand load a few pieces at the end. Hopefully with my extra blocks I will have even less to pick up next time.
> 
> I split this pile in just under an hour working at a casual pace.



Damn smart! New idea, thanks!!


----------



## ShaneLogs

BSD said:


> Today I split some in my new splitting bin made out of mafia blocks. It works pretty good. the splitter will push what you see in the pictures with virtually no assistance. After I cleaned it out I added two more blocks, one in the corner and another stacked on top to give it more mass as I keep moving the blocks around with my machine. If it was nestled into a hill it'd be even better, but this works for now. I was able to scoop up most of the wood and only had to hand load a few pieces at the end. Hopefully with my extra blocks I will have even less to pick up next time.
> 
> I split this pile in just under an hour working at a casual pace.



Good pics! Looks like that SpeedPro works good, Rep sent.


----------



## BSD

ShaneLogs said:


> Good pics! Looks like that SpeedPro works good, Rep sent.



it certainly does. I've only found about a dozen pieces it won't split so far. and I've split around 35 cords with it so far.


----------



## BSD

we got an late start and cut and split about 6 cords in 8 hours. not too shabby if I don't say so myself. this is all ash in that pile. the pile is 12' tall for reference.


----------



## Steve2910

BSD said:


> we got an late start and cut and split about 6 cords in 8 hours. not too shabby if I don't say so myself. this is all ash in that pile. the pile is 12' tall for reference.



Hope you're better than I am at estimating what a thrown pile will stack out to... Mine always look HUGE, but stack out to MUCH less than I would have guessed.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Hope you're better than I am at estimating what a thrown pile will stack out to... Mine always look HUGE, but stack out to MUCH less than I would have guessed.



Yes, Same, Always confuses me!


----------



## farmboss45

*New wood shed, a good 50.00 buy!*

Just bought a new wood shed for 50.00!! Had to drag it out of the woods from alongside one of our christmas tree fields and get it ready to haul over to my farm today, soon as we empty a hay wagon, it will be in place!! Have all the steel for 3 sides, but only going to put 2 of them back on, leaving the west and east sides open, no more tarps with snow on them for me!! 
Its 12 ft. deep, 18 ft wide, and 10 ft tall. View attachment 245031
View attachment 245032


----------



## tomtrees58

wel its hot here but i keep cutting this pile has around 60 cord so far


----------



## zogger

farmboss45 said:


> Just bought a new wood shed for 50.00!! Had to drag it out of the woods from alongside one of our christmas tree fields and get it ready to haul over to my farm today, soon as we empty a hay wagon, it will be in place!! Have all the steel for 3 sides, but only going to put 2 of them back on, leaving the west and east sides open, no more tarps with snow on them for me!!
> Its 12 ft. deep, 18 ft wide, and 10 ft tall. View attachment 245031
> View attachment 245032




Nice shed for 50 bucks! What am I saying, that's big enough to make a cabin from! Great score.


----------



## zogger

tomtrees58 said:


> wel its hot here but i keep cutting this pile has around 60 cord so far



You need to share your secret energy drink recipe! I get tired just *looking* at your stacks!


----------



## Rudedog

tomtrees58 said:


>



Thanks for my new desk top background.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Rudedog said:


> Thanks for my new desk top background.



Thinking the same thing.......


----------



## tomtrees58

zogger said:


> You need to share your secret energy drink recipe! I get tired just *looking* at your stacks!


just coffee:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> wel its hot here but i keep cutting this pile has around 60 cord so far



:jawdrop: .....* 'nuff said*.....


----------



## aokpops

View attachment 245096
Not pretty but gets the job done


----------



## Steve NW WI

farmboss45 said:


> Just bought a new wood shed for 50.00!! Had to drag it out of the woods from alongside one of our christmas tree fields and get it ready to haul over to my farm today, soon as we empty a hay wagon, it will be in place!! Have all the steel for 3 sides, but only going to put 2 of them back on, leaving the west and east sides open, no more tarps with snow on them for me!!
> Its 12 ft. deep, 18 ft wide, and 10 ft tall. View attachment 245031
> View attachment 245032



Nice looking shed, Farmboss. If your weather is like ours in WI, I'd reconsider leaving the West side open. At least here, storms come from the west, sometimes NW, sometimes SW, but always W. I'd be leaving the east side open and covering the rest if it works in your location.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Nice looking shed, Farmboss. If your weather is like ours in WI, I'd reconsider leaving the West side open. At least here, storms come from the west, sometimes NW, sometimes SW, but always W. I'd be leaving the east side open and covering the rest if it works in your location.



A good wood shed is priceless...
Open eves to the north and open side to the south... 
Dries wood faster than anything I know. Just don't stack it solid. The hot south winds are important...


----------



## BrokenToys

I wonder if you can see tomtrees58 woodpile from satellite photos :msp_wink:


----------



## ShaneLogs

BrokenToys said:


> I wonder if you can see tomtrees58 woodpile from satellite photos :msp_wink:



Probably! It's pretty big!


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> just coffee:hmm3grin2orange:



and RedBull.....


----------



## farmboss45

Hedgerow said:


> A good wood shed is priceless...
> Open eves to the north and open side to the south...
> Dries wood faster than anything I know. Just don't stack it solid. The hot south winds are important...



The eves on the north and south sides are open. The open sides are east and west, I am not sure how open I am going to leave the west side though, maybe screw the metal on for the winter, most of what I am cutting now is ash anyway, so drying is not the issue, most of it is ready to burn when it hits the ground.


----------



## tomtrees58

BrokenToys said:


> I wonder if you can see tomtrees58 woodpile from satellite photos :msp_wink:


yup:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> yup:hmm3grin2orange:



Can you really ? lol


----------



## ShaneLogs

I would get lost in your wood piles, Tomtrees!


----------



## owbguy

ShaneLogs said:


> I would get lost in your wood piles, Tomtrees!



didn't you see the burn barrel? Its for sending smoke signals....


----------



## tomtrees58

owbguy said:


> didn't you see the burn barrel? Its for sending smoke signals....


yes i am 80' from long island sound the bugs


----------



## ShaneLogs

owbguy said:


> didn't you see the burn barrel? Its for sending smoke signals....



Haha! That's what it is for :msp_tongue:


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> yes i am 80' from long island sound the bugs



Bugs bad down there too ? Should see them in the woods here, Don't dare go in the woods with out bug spray here! haha!


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> Bugs bad down there too ? Should see them in the woods here, Don't dare go in the woods with out bug spray here! haha!



.....skeeters and black flies will drive you crazy,  if they don't carry you off first.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> .....skeeters and black flies will drive you crazy,  if they don't carry you off first.....:hmm3grin2orange:



No kidding ! My neighbour at the campground said he hasn't seen mosquitoes this bad at the end of July, EVER. He's been there better than 15 years and it's the worst he's seen it. And when the sun goes down, OMG run for the screen tents or go inside !


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> .....skeeters and black flies will drive you crazy,  if they don't carry you off first.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Oh yes.....They swarm you in miniature clouds and then when they are done they bring in the moose flys, deer flys, horse flys and all the bigger more meaner bugs. Now those hurt.


----------



## trailmaker




----------



## NHlocal

trailmaker said:


>



trailmaker those are some AWESOME!!! pictures! :msp_w00t: Oh, and some great woodpiles too! I like the "cowboy hat stack". :hmm3grin2orange: Very nice.


----------



## BrokenToys

tomtrees58 said:


> yes i am 80' from long island sound the bugs



Bugs out here are horrific too. I do get a reprieve though; I broke my maul. I got 10 yrs out of it so I can't complain.


----------



## Denis Gionet

trailmaker said:


>



That's a Fiskars X25 Splitting axe knockoff if ever I saw one ! What's that say, Gerber ? Where did you get that from ?


----------



## Ronaldo

Fiskars owns Gerber-or the other way around. Its the exact same tool , just a different handle(color anyway).Gerber makes a lot of cutting tools, mostly knives. Good quality and a reasonable price.

Ron


----------



## Mac88

*Our Little Woodlot*

It's not nearly as impressive as many posted here, but our heating bill is essentially zero, except for what it
costs us to fuel the equipment. With what's in the shed, we're around 17 cords, and probably have another
cord yet to split. We'll probably pick up some more before winter.

Wood Pile. It's mostly red oak and silver maple. This will go in the shed after winter.






Scrap. This goes in the fire ring for outdoor cooking. Mostly over-size, over-length, gnarly stuff that
doesn't split well. The leftover shards from splitting go in the fire ring as well.






Slab. This will be split small, and along with the bark, will go in the kindling box. We don't waste
anything.


----------



## giXXer

Here's one from early spring. Not much, but a few cords of logs.


----------



## giXXer

A little more recent. The trained eye will notice mulberry, hard maple, and, of course, all of the pine. I have to take the good with the bad when dealing with tree removal companies.


----------



## Hedgerow

giXXer said:


> A little more recent. The trained eye will notice mulberry, hard maple, and, of course, all of the pine. I have to take the good with the bad when dealing with tree removal companies.



What part of "way north" you hail from? Nice country up there...
Bout 6 months out of the year...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mac88

giXXer said:


> A little more recent. The trained eye will notice mulberry, hard maple, and, of course, all of the pine. I have to take the good with the bad when dealing with tree removal companies.



It's ALL good. It'll make an ash. We burn pine, spruce, etc. from time to time, mixed with hardwood. We just 
make sure it's well seasoned, and we keep the chimney clean. Our old airtight has been here since '88. Never had
a chimney fire.


----------



## giXXer

I live in the northwest lower peninsula, not far from Traverse City. I love it here. 4 distinct seasons with a ton of outdoor activities. Winter is my favorite time of the year...usually lots of snow!


----------



## Hedgerow

giXXer said:


> I live in the northwest lower peninsula, not far from Traverse City. I love it here. 4 distinct seasons with a ton of outdoor activities. Winter is my favorite time of the year...usually lots of snow!



Traverse city area IS nice... I spent my first years in Sault St. Marie.. 
6 mos of winter, and 6 mos. damn poor sledding...
But I liked it .. Would trade some snow for the 103 I got here today...:bang:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Would trade some snow for the 103 I got here today...:bang:



Yer too close to OK.


----------



## giXXer

Mac88 said:


> It's ALL good. It'll make an ash. We burn pine, spruce, etc. from time to time, mixed with hardwood. We just
> make sure it's well seasoned, and we keep the chimney clean. Our old airtight has been here since '88. Never had
> a chimney fire.



I use an outdoor wood boiler so it's all good as long as it's dry. If I don't let it dry enough it smokes like crazy. I split most of it in half or quarters, let it season for a year and mix it with hardwoods.

Need a load? I live 2 miles from BFE and would be happy to drop some off!


----------



## giXXer

Hedgerow said:


> Traverse city area IS nice... I spent my first years in Sault St. Marie..
> 6 mos of winter, and 6 mos. damn poor sledding...
> But I liked it .. Would trade some snow for the 103 I got here today...:bang:



It's been hot here too... high 80's to low 90's for the last few weeks. Anything over 100 is just re-donk-u-lous!

I head up to the Soo a couple times a year. I love it up there and they typically get more snow than we do!


----------



## Dustyw

this is were I drop them off with the log arch and cut and split them. I then stack them up at the house. First time using the new to me elevator.View attachment 246505
View attachment 246506
View attachment 246507


----------



## Steve2910

This is where we were in June







This was the progress as of about 3 weeks ago






This was taken today. Same camera angle, but you can't even see the stacked Oak now.


----------



## Mac88

giXXer said:


> I use an outdoor wood boiler so it's all good as long as it's dry. If I don't let it dry enough it smokes like crazy. I split most of it in half or quarters, let it season for a year and mix it with hardwoods.
> 
> Need a load? I live 2 miles from BFE and would be happy to drop some off!



Thanks for the offer, but we got plenty...if we have a winter like last year, we'll still have
wood stacked outside...


----------



## Mac88

Dustyw said:


> this is were I drop them off with the log arch and cut and split them. I then stack them up at the house. First time using the new to me elevator.



I wish I had your elevator. We usually reposition the splitter so we don't have to handle the wood any more
than necessary. Nice looking splitter you have there. Looks like it ought to do the job for ya'.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Yer too close to OK.



Yeah... That heat tends to sneak over the border...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Dustyw

Thanks mac88 thats the first time i used the elevator,really like it. The splitter took me about a year to complete working at it in my free time. Just trying to split wood easier and faster. I'm usually a 1 man crew. The 2 smaller tires on the back of the splitter are are on swivel and go in the front. Then the bar over the wheels in the back comes down and hooks the the hitch on the front of my coot (all terrain vehicle) to move the splitter with no tongue weight, kinda like a wagon. Makes it easier to move the splitter. I hope that wasn't confusing.


----------



## Steve2910

Dustyw said:


> Thanks mac88 thats the first time i used the elevator,really like it. The splitter took me about a year to complete working at it in my free time. Just trying to split wood easier and faster. I'm usually a 1 man crew. The 2 smaller tires on the back of the splitter are are on swivel and go in the front. Then the bar over the wheels in the back comes down and hooks the the hitch on the front of my coot (all terrain vehicle) to move the splitter with no tongue weight, kinda like a wagon. Makes it easier to move the splitter. I hope that wasn't confusing.



The pics were confusing, but your text fixed that.


----------



## Mac88

Dustyw said:


> Thanks mac88 thats the first time i used the elevator,really like it. The splitter took me about a year to complete working at it in my free time. Just trying to split wood easier and faster. I'm usually a 1 man crew. The 2 smaller tires on the back of the splitter are are on swivel and go in the front. Then the bar over the wheels in the back comes down and hooks the the hitch on the front of my coot (all terrain vehicle) to move the splitter with no tongue weight, kinda like a wagon. Makes it easier to move the splitter. I hope that wasn't confusing.



It was a little hard to digest with the small pics, but I can kinda see how that works. Gotta love those Budd wheels.
If you get a chance, you might consider reposting with some larger and/or close-up shots. It looks like an interesting
setup. I'm all for easier, at my age faster isn't always an option. But, our old, slow and ugly rig gets the job done,
and that's all that matters. Maybe some day I'll get ambitious, and build a more efficient unit. If I do, it's gonna
be diesel powered. I'm keeping my eyes open for an elevator.


----------



## trailmaker

Denis Gionet said:


> That's a Fiskars X25 Splitting axe knockoff if ever I saw one ! What's that say, Gerber ? Where did you get that from ?



Yes it's Gerber's version of the Fiskars 2 1/4lb "Pro Splitting Axe". It's from the older generation, before the X-series came out. I have the Fiskars version and they are exactly the same except for the handle color.


----------



## trailmaker

NHlocal said:


> trailmaker those are some AWESOME!!! pictures! :msp_w00t: Oh, and some great woodpiles too! I like the "cowboy hat stack". :hmm3grin2orange: Very nice.



Thanks. That stack was actually still under construction; I was just in the process of adding an outer layer.


----------



## wagz

trailmaker said:


>



these 2 photos are really epic. i kind of expect to see something like that in december when i go see the hobbit.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Trailmaker, Your stacks are beautiful! What is your elevation ?


----------



## stihly dan

Thats quite the hill to carry the wood up. How many times have you been told to get your head out of the clouds?


----------



## Hedgerow

stihly dan said:


> Thats quite the hill to carry the wood up. How many times have you been told to get your head out of the clouds?



I too, would like to know the elevation that wood pile art was taken at...
Thing of beauty...
Brought a tear to my eye...


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> I too, would like to know the elevation that wood pile art was taken at...
> Thing of beauty...
> Brought a tear to my eye...



I couldnt agree more.What a GRAND view and super photography!
Please tell us location and elevation.
Beautiful.

Ron


----------



## trailmaker

Thanks for the compliments. That's at 2100 feet in the Santa Cruz mountains. Underneath that marine layer, at about nine miles is the Pacific. It's a heavenly place to split.


----------



## Steve2910

I'm calling you out, Shane... You started this thread & 32 pages later, NO pics of your wood stash yet?
Unless I missed something, all you've given us is a few skidder pics & a couple of the "Yota".

Let's see yours...


----------



## Steve2910

Got bored & decided to build one of those "engineered" stacks that some of the other members make. Actually used a 4' level during construction. I reconsidered today, have other priorities & a short attention span. This was how far I got...


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Got bored & decided to build one of those "engineered" stacks that some of the other members make. Actually used a 4' level during construction. I reconsidered today, have other priorities & a short attention span.



Looks like a good start to me. We build ours on skids, but that's because we get them for free at the
local builder's supply. When they die, we just cut them up and add them to the fire ring pile.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Steve2910 said:


> I'm calling you out, Shane... You started this thread & 32 pages later, NO pics of your wood stash yet?
> Unless I missed something, all you've given us is a few skidder pics & a couple of the "Yota".
> 
> Let's see yours...



Liked.

Repped.

Agreed.

While I'm here, here's a shot from today, just shy of 3 cords of oak in the main stack, and a cord of pine "squarewood" in the background. I should get the rest of that bark pile burnt tomorrow before work.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Looks like a good start to me. We build ours on skids, but that's because we get them for free at the
> local builder's supply. When they die, we just cut them up and add them to the fire ring pile.



Most of mine goes on pallets, but a CL scrounge yielded 284 linear feet of PT 6x6. Evidently, the heartwood doesn't absorb the PT too well & they still rot over time. Since they are no good for building, I'm stacking wood on them.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Most of mine goes on pallets, but a CL scrounge yielded 284 linear feet of PT 6x6. Evidently, the heartwood doesn't absorb the PT too well & they still rot over time. Since they are no good for building, I'm stacking wood on them.



Good deal on the PT. We have some PT scrounged from the old deck, Mostly 2-by's. It's the old stuff rated for ground 
contact/burial. We put that under the skids, or just use a double layer to stack our "other than stove wood" stuff on. It's
still in pretty good shape for a 30+ year old deck. Sadly, I have around 320 sq. ft. of 5/4 hedge from the old deck boards. 
It has way too many #6 galvanized ardox nails in it to mess with. It's going in the burn pit.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> I'm calling you out, Shane... You started this thread & 32 pages later, NO pics of your wood stash yet?
> Unless I missed something, all you've given us is a few skidder pics & a couple of the "Yota".
> 
> Let's see yours...



I posted a few pics a while back in the first few pages of this thread. I will deffinetly take some more today though.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Good deal on the PT. We have some PT scrounged from the old deck, Mostly 2-by's. It's the old stuff rated for ground
> contact/burial. We put that under the skids, or just use a double layer to stack our "other than stove wood" stuff on. It's
> still in pretty good shape for a 30+ year old deck. Sadly, I have around 320 sq. ft. of 5/4 hedge from the old deck boards.
> It has way too many #6 galvanized ardox nails in it to mess with. It's going in the burn pit.



I was contracted years ago to demo an inground pool & it's rotten Cedar deck. I discovered that all of the sub-structure was PT. Not sure how many board feet I scrounged, but it filled a 30 yd. dumpster.

And yeah, I know what you mean about the nails.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> I was contracted years ago to demo an inground pool & it's rotten Cedar deck. I discovered that all of the sub-structure was PT. Not sure how many board feet I scrounged, but it filled a 30 yd. dumpster.
> 
> And yeah, I know what you mean about the nails.



Yea, used PT is not good for much, but it makes sense to me to recycle it for woodpile projects. The old stuff
probably still has a lot of arsenic in it.

My Mrs. dad built the deck. Most of the lumber, except for the PT underpinnings, were cut on his WoodMiser.
He cut a lot of hedge. Got it free from a few local farmers. You can put hedge in the ground a long time. 
I think it will outlive PT.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Yea, used PT is not good for much, but it makes sense to me to recycle it for woodpile projects. The old stuff
> probably still has a lot of arsenic in it.
> 
> My Mrs. dad built the deck. Most of the lumber, except for the PT underpinnings, were cut on his WoodMiser.
> He cut a lot of hedge. Got it free from a few local farmers. You can put hedge in the ground a long time.
> I think it will outlive PT.



Not much Hedge around here, but plenty of Black Locust. I'm thinking of having some of it milled into posts for my woodshed.


----------



## Steve2910

This morning's haul of Chestnut Oak. Not woodpile yet, more like raw material.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve2910 said:


> Not much Hedge around here, but plenty of Black Locust. I'm thinking of having some of it milled into posts for my woodshed.



Next best thing for rot resistance right there...
That's what we used for corner posts in MI... 
There were no Hedge trees there...
Can't swing a dead cat without hitting a hedge tree here...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Not much Hedge around here, but plenty of Black Locust. I'm thinking of having some of it milled into posts for my woodshed.



I'm not specifically familiar with Black Locust, but from what I've heard it's pretty tough.



Hedgerow said:


> Next best thing for rot resistance right there...
> That's what we used for corner posts in MI...
> There were no Hedge trees there...
> Can't swing a dead cat without hitting a hedge tree here...:msp_thumbup:



I like hedge for the wood stove. It burns a long time, mixed with just about anything else. I believe it has the 
highest btu/cord rating of any native tree, somewhere around 30 mbtu/cord. It's heavy. Like 4200 lbs/cord.
But being a MO fella, you already knew that. I'm assuming you have a good stockpile on hand.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> This morning's haul of Chestnut Oak. Not woodpile yet, more like raw material.



Nice load. That would keep us busy for a while.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Nice load. That would keep us busy for a while.



This might keep ya busy for a little longer...






Those are between 24 and 30 inches long... 
OWB customer...


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Nice load. That would keep us busy for a while.



Nah, it's all really straight-grained. I split half of it w/ the X25 in about 40 min.


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> This might keep ya busy for a little longer...
> 
> Those are between 24 and 30 inches long...
> OWB customer...



Yea, we'd have to buck it all again. We try to shoot for 16"-18", anything longer is a beech to get
into the wood stove. Nice lookin' load of wood though. Is that a goose-neck?



Steve2910 said:


> Nah, it's all really straight-grained. I split half of it w/ the X25 in about 40 min.



Straight-grained is always good. I've never seen a piece of straight-grained hedge, and most of the 
oak we get is pretty gnarly too. Our splitter ain't real fast, but I still have all my fingers. But we're
in no hurry. We're probably good for 3 winters at the moment. We'll probably pick up a few more
trailer loads in the next couple months.


----------



## Hedgerow

> Yea, we'd have to buck it all again. We try to shoot for 16"-18", anything longer is a beech to get
> into the wood stove. Nice lookin' load of wood though. Is that a goose-neck?





Yup...


----------



## Mac88

Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Gotta get me one of those.



Well? I've delivered as much as 3 cords of hedge on it before, but that was insane... I try to keep it around 2 or so... Green Hedge is pretty heavy... Hell, who am I kidding, dry Hedge is heavy!!!
But yes, I love gooseneck trailers...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Well? I've delivered as much as 3 cords of hedge on it before, but that was insane... I try to keep it around 2 or so... Green Hedge is pretty heavy... Hell, who am I kidding, dry Hedge is heavy!!!
> But yes, I love gooseneck trailers...



Yea, it's heavy alright. My chart says 4200 lbs/cord. I assume that's dry.

I reckon this old relic ought to pull one ok. My all-purpose "getter".


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Yea, it's heavy alright. My chart says 4200 lbs/cord. I assume that's dry.
> 
> I reckon this old relic ought to pull one ok. My all-purpose "getter".



You betcha... V-10?


----------



## stihly dan

I wouldn't call that nice truck a relic. What is it a 99 in great condition.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> This morning's haul of Chestnut Oak. Not woodpile yet, more like raw material.



Very nice load there Steve, That is some thick bark on that! Don't think we have that around here. Repped ya!


----------



## tomtrees58

just some pics of next years wood


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Ur making me super jealous Tom! U got lots of wood there!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Steve2910

tomtrees58 said:


>



Get busy on that Cherry & it'll be ready this year.


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> Very nice load there Steve, That is some thick bark on that! Don't think we have that around here. Repped ya!



Chestnut Oak isn't exactly common here, but not what you'd call scarce either. That bark hangs on, too. I have some that was split small & stacked right after _Irene_-- in full sun all day, it's still not letting go of the bark.


----------



## tomtrees58

ShaneLogs said:


> Ur making me super jealous Tom! U got lots of wood there!! :msp oh my:


i am just your old arborist


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> i am just your old arborist



.....just an old arborist with a mighty big pile of wood.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> You betcha... V-10?





stihly dan said:


> I wouldn't call that nice truck a relic. What is it a 99 in great condition.



It's a diesel, very early '99 Superduty cab/chassis, Knapheide bed with built-in gooseneck hitch, and 
pintle/2-5/8 ball hitch on the back, couple of underbed boxes. It's in pretty decent shape for it's age,
around 165K on the dial. It's plated for 16K GVW. I can haul just about anything that will fit on the
bed. Rides like a truck.


----------



## Mac88

It don't get THAT freakin' cold on Long Giland. Share the wealth ;o)


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> i am just your old arborist



Right on!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hey Shane where's those pics you promised?


----------



## Steve2910

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey Shane where's those pics you promised?




I'm beginning to think he buys his in bundles from the 7-11:msp_wink:


----------



## Rudedog

Mac88 said:


> It don't get THAT freakin' cold on Long Giland. Share the wealth ;o)



Not to be a butthole , but does this wood season okay stacked like this? I must be too worried about packing it in too tight. That means I can stack more in one place. Off to the splitter.


----------



## Hedgerow

Rudedog said:


> Not to be a butthole , but does this wood season okay stacked like this? I must be too worried about packing it in too tight. That means I can stack more in one place. Off to the splitter.



Not as well as good single stacks, but when you do stuff "en'Mass" like Tom is doing, it's gonna have to be good enough...
Not enough real estate to get that much wood split up and ready without piling it... Not to mention the time factor of stacking it...


----------



## Mac88

Rudedog said:


> Not to be a butthole , but does this wood season okay stacked like this? I must be too worried about packing it in too tight. That means I can stack more in one place. Off to the splitter.





Hedgerow said:


> Not as well as good single stacks, but when you do stuff "en'Mass" like Tom is doing, it's gonna have to be good enough...
> Not enough real estate to get that much wood split up and ready without piling it... Not to mention the time factor of stacking it...



Yep, and a lot depends on weather and such. We stack our "green" a little loose, outside, in full sun. After heating season
we move the "pre-seasoned" green into the woodshed, and stack it a lot tighter. It's ready to go come winter. That works for
us. Your circumstances may be different.


----------



## tomtrees58

Rudedog said:


> Not to be a butthole , but does this wood season okay stacked like this? I must be too worried about packing it in too tight. That means I can stack more in one place. Off to the splitter.


yes its in full sun and some thing about the salt water next to me 6 to 8 months its ready but that pile will not be sold till next winter so that's 15 months from now


----------



## Hedgerow

I put all mine in the barn till I can't park in there any more, then start making piles outside... But no Hackberry goes outside.
Had a bad experience with that last year... 
:bang:


----------



## Rudedog

Thanks for the responses. I just went out and stacked another cord of the last of the pile I split six months ago. I was surprised how far the wood had seasoned in that beehive like pile. If I had to I could probably burn that cord at the end of the season in March. I also gathered up all of my odds. ends and short pieces. I give those to all of my friends for their outdoor fire pits. Tomorrow I am dropping off 12 cu ft. (Over sized wheelbarrow) full of this in exchange for a double steel framed hammock with all new bedding. Man skills really pay off when you are surrounded by the metrosexuals of suburban DC.


----------



## Mac88

Rudedog said:


> I also gathered up all of my odds. ends and short pieces. I give those to all of my friends for their outdoor fire pits. Tomorrow I am dropping off 12 cu ft. (Over sized wheelbarrow) full of this in exchange for a double steel framed hammock with all new bedding. Man skills really pay off when you are surrounded by the metrosexuals of suburban DC.



Did you have to teach them how to start a fire in their fire pits? ;o)


----------



## zogger

*Lightning!/ update*

Just went through a real fast moving ultra violent T storm an hour ago. More on the way. But in the lull, I went out to inspect. Lightning nailed two trees that are part of the wood stack area, these are the main grunt weight backstops for those particular stacks.

First three pics are the more damaged tree (we heard and saw it hit, brilliant white in the windows, sounded like an explosion, real real loud). Big chunks and splinters laying all around that area. These are both sweetgums, big ones. This first tree has the lightning bolt track on two sides of it.

















Second tree, not quite as much damage but still bad. These trees are like 30 feet apart. I guess the same strike hit both?? Only heard and felt the one big strike. It had enough concussion to knock artwork off the walls of the cabin. Garden Goddess did a right healthy scream when it hit (we both are a little gunshy since the tornado hit us before) This latter tree shades the wellhouse.

Weirdest part is we didn't lose power! Another storm front is almost here though...isn't that special...






For a few minutes there, the wind was blowing the rain so hard it was seeping in (heck pouring, the carpet under the window is soaked) all around a slammed shut window..never saw that before...

update..no fun today. The same strike knocked out our well, blew the capacitor all to heck and ruined the circuit board, that is fixed now, replaced, but the electric stove is still not working. I don't know if it is the control board or the electric delivery, I get two different readings on the legs one only has around 90 volts or so, best I can read my ancient analog meter. Oh, it fried the TV and disk player as well. Not a fun day, more T storms scheduled for later.


----------



## Rudedog

Mac88 said:


> Did you have to teach them how to start a fire in their fire pits? ;o)



Sort of ..... I had to explain to them that gasoline was not the appropriate accelerate for this purpose.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey Shane where's those pics you promised?



Right here Steve, This one is the pic of my stacks, Yes I know, Pretty pitiful so far.

View attachment 247041


This other pic is of some wood that I got today, Big Yellow Birch on the bottom 

View attachment 247042


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> Right here Steve, This one is the pic of my stacks, Yes I know, Pretty pitiful so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have another source of heat, or are planning to "ramp up" your wood collecting. That wouldn't get us much past Halloween down here in MD:msp_wink:


----------



## stihly dan

He'll need at least twice as much as you way up there in maine. Damn cold. Mr. shane logs (maybe a little less computer and alot more cutting, get into gear boy.)


----------



## Mac88

Rudedog said:


> Sort of ..... I had to explain to them that gasoline was not the appropriate accelerate for this purpose.



We used to call them yuppies. They couldn't start a fire unless they had a can of charcoal lighter and one of those 
propane matches. Lucky for them, they don't heat with wood. I used to think everyone could light a woodstove with 
a paper napkin and a match. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Mac88

stihly dan said:


> He'll need at least twice as much as you way up there in maine. Damn cold. Mr. shane logs (maybe a little less computer and alot more cutting, get into gear boy.)



No kiddin'. We've got outlaws up near Rockland. They've been putting up wood all year.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> ShaneLogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right here Steve, This one is the pic of my stacks, Yes I know, Pretty pitiful so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have another source of heat, or are planning to "ramp up" your wood collecting. That wouldn't get us much past Halloween down here in MD:msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I got lots of wood but just in the woods right now. I have been working on it like everyday.
Click to expand...


----------



## tomtrees58

o man don't post tree pics i will blow you away this i climbed last week


----------



## Mac88

tomtrees58 said:


> o man don't post tree pics i will blow you away this i climbed last week



Lotta 'Nads.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Pretty crazy there Tom!


----------



## Steve2910

stihly dan said:


> He'll need at least twice as much as you way up there in maine. Damn cold. Mr. shane logs (maybe a little less computer and alot more cutting, get into gear boy.)



Like the man said, put the I phone back in your pocket & get splitting.


----------



## tomtrees58

ShaneLogs said:


> Pretty crazy there Tom!



yup was a fun day the tree was split to the shump


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> yup was a fun day the tree was split to the shump



.....I would love to see some video of that.....:msp_w00t::msp_drool:


----------



## Steve2910

tomtrees58 said:


> yup was a fun day the tree was split to the shump


 
Black Locust?


----------



## Hedgerow

What I want to know, is how Tom grows those trees so tall and straight over there on Long Island... I got nothin like that here... It's all short, fat, crooked, and twisted...


----------



## Steve NW WI

ShaneLogs said:


> Right here Steve, This one is the pic of my stacks, Yes I know, Pretty pitiful so far.
> 
> View attachment 247041
> 
> 
> This other pic is of some wood that I got today, Big Yellow Birch on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 247042



Like the boys said, get the lead out, unless your other favorite site to hang out at is ilovepropanedotcom.

Your pics are also low quality. No, not the fact that there's hardly any light. I'm referring to the total lack of saws, splitters, axes, and other related tools in the pics. No saw pron=poor AS pic etiquette.

Seriously, get cutting. I can burn more than that in one Friday night if the boys bring some beers over, in the summer.


----------



## Stihlman441

I have cut up trees hit by lightning before for firewood no good dont burn very well.


----------



## tomtrees58

NHlocal said:


> .....I would love to see some video of that.....:msp_w00t::msp_drool:


i think i have it i will ask my son today


----------



## Denis Gionet

Steve NW WI said:


> Like the boys said, get the lead out, unless your other favorite site to hang out at is ilovepropanedotcom.
> 
> Your pics are also low quality. No, not the fact that there's hardly any light. I'm referring to the total lack of saws, splitters, axes, and other related tools in the pics. No saw pron=poor AS pic etiquette.
> 
> Seriously, get cutting. * I can burn more than that in one Friday night if the boys bring some beers *over, in the summer.



HAAaaaaaaaaaaaa That's funny, but so true !!! Haven't had the fire ring turn red yet this year, gotta give 'er crap one of these days.....


----------



## giXXer

I haven't contributed a ton in the past so...Hedgerow mentioned his affection for goosenecks and Steve would like a little additional content. Here's one of my favorite combos. 30' deckover dovetail gooseneck, 30 hp Kubota, and a 395XP.


----------



## giXXer

It was a pretty decent size tree as well. That's a 20" bar on the 395.


----------



## ShaneLogs

giXXer said:


> I haven't contributed a ton in the past so...Hedgerow mentioned his affection for goosenecks and Steve would like a little additional content. Here's one of my favorite combos. 30' deckover dovetail gooseneck, 30 hp Kubota, and a 395XP.



Looks like my pile I got yesterday  I love me some Yellow Birch


----------



## Hedgerow

Good Pic...






That 395 needs a 24" bar... I think you're gonna give it an inferiority complex...
Poor stubby...


----------



## Steve2910

Finished up the Chestnut Oak this morning. Got lucky, only the last round had any substantial rot.


----------



## giXXer

Hedgerow said:


> Good Pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 395 needs a 24" bar... I think you're gonna give it an inferiority complex...
> Poor stubby...



The saw really likes the 20" bar...doesn't really have a problem spinning that length of chain!  I have a new 28" bar and chain combo for it that works well in the bigger wood.

I've been looking for the pics of the stump from that maple, but can't seem to find them. The log pictured was one of 5 "branches" that split off from the stump. The stump at the base was approx. 7'... my 36" bar looked "stubby."


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Finished up the Chestnut Oak this morning. Got lucky, only the last round had any substantial rot.



Awesome pic Steve, What size bar you running on that ?


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Finished up the Chestnut Oak this morning. Got lucky, only the last round had any substantial rot.



Steve, can I borrow your Stihl? I need to get this old Oak chunked up. It's around 14-16 feet long. 
My little 18" 025 is a bit shy in the bar department.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> Steve, can I borrow your Stihl? I need to get this old Oak chunked up. It's around 14-16 feet long.
> My little 18" 025 is a bit shy in the bar department.




Geez, That is a monster! Good luck!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Steve, can I borrow your Stihl? I need to get this old Oak chunked up. It's around 14-16 feet long.
> My little 18" 025 is a bit shy in the bar department.



You need this one... Should make quick work of it...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> You need this one... Should make quick work of it...



That should just about do it. I'm not sure I could pick it up.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Now that is a saw, Hederow!


----------



## Mac88

ShaneLogs said:


> Now that is a saw, Hederow!



I could get by with a bar about half that length.


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Now that is a saw, Hederow!



Naww... That's just a 42" bar hangin' on a Pig...

THIS!!!






Is a SAW!!!


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Naww... That's just a 42" bar hangin' on a Pig...
> 
> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a SAW!!!



Is this the "one more" in your tag line?


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> Awesome pic Steve, What size bar you running on that ?



28


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> Naww... That's just a 42" bar hangin' on a Pig...
> 
> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a SAW!!!



That is SWEET!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Is this the "one more" in your tag line?



No... That one is my big Dollie... She's a brute...
The one more in my sig changes regularly...
Right now I think it's the new 550 Ex-Pee...


----------



## Steve2910

Hedgerow said:


> Naww... That's just a 42" bar hangin' on a Pig...
> 
> THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a SAW!!!



Pounds??


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve2910 said:


> Pounds??



Yup... 36" bar & chain...
:msp_sneaky:
And no decomp button...


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Steve, can I borrow your Stihl? I need to get this old Oak chunked up. It's around 14-16 feet long.
> My little 18" 025 is a bit shy in the bar department.



Sure!


----------



## Whitespider

Mac88 said:


> Steve, can I borrow your Stihl? I need to get this old Oak chunked up. It's around 14-16 feet long.
> My little 18" 025 is a bit shy in the bar department.



Hey man, just get after it and take your time, razor sharp chain and don't push or lean on the saw.
I do 'em that size with my 026 and a 20-inch bar... one chunk at a time.
Just take a gander at the log I'm sittin' on in my profile picture.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Sure!



Thanks. You're around 1000 miles away. Probably a bit out of my price range. ;o)


----------



## Mac88

Whitespider said:


> Hey man, just get after it and take your time, razor sharp chain and don't push or lean on the saw.
> I do 'em that size with my 026 and a 20-inch bar... one chunk at a time.
> Just take a gander at the log I'm sittin' on in my profile picture.



That's a pretty healthy stick. I'll get around to it one of these days. I was just lookin' for an excuse
to buy a bigger saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Steve, can I borrow your Stihl? I need to get this old Oak chunked up. It's around 14-16 feet long.
> My little 18" 025 is a bit shy in the bar department.



The more I look at that log, the more I think I could noodle that thing up into perfect 4x4x16 chunks, and have a truck load of awesome bedding for the show cattle left over... Don't think my sawbuck would hold it though...:msp_confused:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> The more I look at that log, the more I think I could noodle that thing up into perfect 4x4x16 chunks, and have a truck load of awesome bedding for the show cattle left over... Don't think my sawbuck would hold it though...:msp_confused:



This log came here on a big roll-back. The driver had a hard time keeping the front wheels on the ground. It's been on
the ground for quite a while. It's probably a lot lighter than it used to be. It hasn't gotten much smaller. The original
plan was to saw it up. It's wouldn't fit on the WoodMiser.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> This log came here on a big roll-back. The driver had a hard time keeping the front wheels on the ground. It's been on
> the ground for quite a while. It's probably a lot lighter than it used to be. It hasn't gotten much smaller. The original
> plan was to saw it up. It's wouldn't fit on the WoodMiser.



That is a pretty big tree, Looks to be in decent shape ( no rot ) and everything. Saw it up and then it is stove ready


----------



## Mac88

ShaneLogs said:


> That is a pretty big tree, Looks to be in decent shape ( no rot ) and everything. Saw it up and then it is stove ready



Some day. But not THIS day.


----------



## Big L

Mac88 said:


> Some day. But not THIS day.



but some dAY


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Some day. But not THIS day.



I still can't believe I offered to let you borrow my 460 & you declined, just because you're 1000 miles away. MD crabs & MD tomatoes are worth the drive, even w/o the saw...


----------



## Mac88

Big L said:


> but some dAY



Yup.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> I still can't believe I offered to let you borrow my 460 & you declined, just because you're 1000 miles away. MD crabs & MD tomatoes are worth the drive, even w/o the saw...



Yea, but you forgot it's a double round trip. Up, back, up, back, unless you're just gonna leave
that saw here with me. I'd take REAL good care of it. We'll be making a trip to Maine later this 
year. My Mrs. is a reformed Mainer (no accent). She still has a thing for "lobstah" and clams.

Oh, we got tomatoes, tons of tomatoes. No, we don't have crabs ;o)


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Yea, but you forgot it's a double round trip. Up, back, up, back, unless you're just gonna leave
> that saw here with me. I'd take REAL good care of it. We'll be making a trip to Maine later this
> year. My Mrs. is a reformed Mainer (no accent). She still has a thing for "lobstah" and clams.
> 
> Oh, we got tomatoes, tons of tomatoes. No, we don't have crabs ;o)



Leave Maine, head South, stop by here, turn Right... You'll be home in A FEW DAYS.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Leave Maine, head South, stop by here, turn Right... You'll be home in A FEW DAYS.



A few days? Jeez, we make the 1350 or so miles run to Maine in about 20 hours. I don't know exactly where
in MD you are located, but it takes about 14 hours to get here from Elkton. 

I'll have to talk to the Mrs.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> A few days? Jeez, we make the 1350 or so miles run to Maine in about 20 hours. I don't know exactly where
> in MD you are located, but it takes about 14 hours to get here from Elkton.
> 
> I'll have to talk to the Mrs.



Elkton, MD?... half hour


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> Yea, but you forgot it's a double round trip. Up, back, up, back, unless you're just gonna leave
> that saw here with me. I'd take REAL good care of it. We'll be making a trip to Maine later this
> year. My Mrs. is a reformed Mainer (no accent). She still has a thing for "lobstah" and clams.
> 
> Oh, we got tomatoes, tons of tomatoes. No, we don't have crabs ;o)



Then you can stop by my place when your in Maine and we can destroy some logs :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Elkton, MD?... half hour



We spent many a weekend at the (now ex-) Petro there. But that's another story.



ShaneLogs said:


> Then you can stop by my place when your in Maine and we can destroy some logs :msp_tongue:



Thanks for the invite. That'd be fun.
I've been to Calais. It's a long a$$ drive up US1. No offense, but that IS like BFE. Quaint little town though. I liked it.
We'd probably live in ME if we could afford the land prices and the taxes. The Mrs. folks live near Rockland. They were
both born up that way.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> We spent many a weekend at the (now ex-) Petro there. But that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite. That'd be fun.
> I've been to Calais. It's a long a$$ drive up US1. No offense, but that IS like BFE. Quaint little town though. I liked it.
> We'd probably live in ME if we could afford the land prices and the taxes. The Mrs. folks live near Rockland. They were
> both born up that way.



It would be a good time, Yes, Calais is quite a ways up here. It is a sleepy little town for sure.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

A right to left out my patio door


----------



## ShaneLogs

PLAYINWOOD said:


> A right to left out my patio door



Wow! Looks like you got some stacking to do :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

It's already stacked..


----------



## NHlocal

PLAYINWOOD said:


> It's already stacked..



WOW!!!, you've been busy!  How about pics of the stacks?! :Eye:^:Eye:


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

see, its in stacks


----------



## NHlocal

..... :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_thumbup:.....


----------



## Gavman

PLAYINWOOD said:


> see, its in stacks



Awesome ha haha:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Gavman, I'll be in your neighborhood next week


----------



## Mac88

PLAYINWOOD said:


> A right to left out my patio door



I got a backache just lookin' at that.


----------



## ShaneLogs

PLAYINWOOD said:


> see, its in stacks




Oh yeah :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger

*It comes pre split!*

Here are two more pics from that wicked mean and nasty lightning storm last week. It was almost like getting attacked, just constant flashes and explosions all around. This is a tulip poplar I will buck up soon, it just got blown apart, then there's another big shaggy bark hickory the other side of the farm but no pics yet.












This, with all the pine I have, will be good mixed in with all the oak, got maybe ...hmm..1.5 to 2 cords bucked ready to haul up the staging/stacking area #2. #1 is slap full now. I'll wait a bit until the leaves look shriveled then buck it and fell that splintered remnant trunk. Maximum wedge action to make it fall away from the fence and road now.

Getting closer to my five years ahead!


----------



## tanker

Mac88 said:


> We spent many a weekend at the (now ex-) Petro there. But that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite. That'd be fun.
> I've been to Calais. It's a long a$$ drive up US1. No offense, but that IS like BFE. Quaint little town though. I liked it.
> We'd probably live in ME if we could afford the land prices and the taxes. The Mrs. folks live near Rockland. They were
> both born up that way.



Going to spend at least 2 nights possibly 3 at the ex- Petro,now flying hook starting monday night shuttling ethanol from baltimore to Marcus Hook pa. Scott


----------



## Rudedog

tanker said:


> Going to spend at least 2 nights possibly 3 at the ex- Petro,now flying hook starting monday night shuttling ethanol from baltimore to Marcus Hook pa. Scott



That doesn't look like a very long haul. Is Marcus Hook a terminal on the Delaware River?


----------



## ShaneLogs

Good pictures Zogger  Looks like you got some work ahead of him.


----------



## Mac88

tanker said:


> Going to spend at least 2 nights possibly 3 at the ex- Petro,now flying hook starting monday night shuttling ethanol from baltimore to Marcus Hook pa. Scott



I was sorry to see Petro sell out to T/A. They were no doubt the best major brand TS around. The Hooker was probably
our second choice. 

Sorry guys, got off topic for a second.


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> Here are two more pics from that wicked mean and nasty lightning storm last week.



Pre-split (exploded). Makes good kindling.


----------



## memory

Here is one place where we currently cut, split and stack wood. I have been working on this a little the past couple of days. All the wood on the ground and most of what you see stacked was delivered to us already cut up for free:msp_smile: Some of it we didn't have to touch at all. One has a dump trailer and the second guy has a flatbed truck with a crane to unload them. We have to unload the third guy by hand but I don't mind at all.


----------



## ShaneLogs

memory said:


> Here is one place where we currently cut, split and stack wood. I have been working on this a little the past couple of days. All the wood on the ground and most of what you see stacked was delivered to us already cut up for free:msp_smile: Some of it we didn't have to touch at all. One has a dump trailer and the second guy has a flatbed truck with a crane to unload them. We have to unload the third guy by hand but I don't mind at all.



Looks pretty cool, Do you rake up all your wood chips ? Don't see that many in your pictures.


----------



## memory

No I do not. I did not have to do that much sawing on this stuff. It was already cut up. The only stuff we had to cut ourselves is the elm in the left of the bottom pic.


----------



## ShaneLogs

memory said:


> No I do not. I did not have to do that much sawing on this stuff. It was already cut up. The only stuff we had to cut ourselves is the elm in the left of the bottom pic.



Oh cool, I usually rake up my chips and pile them up.


----------



## memory

I do rake my wood chips up sometimes. It just depends on where I am cutting at. If I am cutting close to the house, then I will rake them up eventually.


----------



## tanker

Rudedog said:


> That doesn't look like a very long haul. Is Marcus Hook a terminal on the Delaware River?



Only about 75 miles,the driving is'nt bad,just the waiting time on both ends.Should be back home sometime thurs early afternoon.Will get to see some real pretty country across I-68. Scott


----------



## Mac88

tanker said:


> Only about 75 miles,the driving is'nt bad,just the waiting time on both ends.Should be back home sometime thurs early afternoon.Will get to see some real pretty country across I-68. Scott



68 is a beautiful route. I liked it better once we were west of Cumberland. Sometimes it sux in the winter.


----------



## Steve NW WI

ShaneLogs said:


> Right here Steve, This one is the pic of my stacks, Yes I know, Pretty pitiful so far.
> 
> This other pic is of some wood that I got today, Big Yellow Birch on the bottom



Got them logs cut split and stacked yet? If not, you're spending too much time posting inane comments on AS and not enough time cutting wood.

If so, you're slacking on the pics.


----------



## Steve2910

steve nw wi said:


> got them logs cut split and stacked yet? If not, you're spending too much time posting inane comments on as and not enough time cutting wood...



Bingo!


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve NW WI said:


> Got them logs cut split and stacked yet? If not, you're spending too much time posting inane comments on AS and not enough time cutting wood.
> 
> If so, you're slacking on the pics.



Yup there split, Got some pics coming up tonight for ya, Steve.


----------



## Hedgerow

Seems I've been working on saws more and cutting less these last couple weeks... Got an up to date shot Friday after scrounging a couple more test logs for the buck...






Been making piles outside here there and yonder. Mostly Hedge since it weathers better than anything else I got...


----------



## fffrosty72

*Need to get to work on this hackberry.*

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/484109_3692928556684_1989080176_n.jpg


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Seems I've been working on saws more and cutting less these last couple weeks... Got an up to date shot Friday after scrounging a couple more test logs for the buck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been making piles outside here there and yonder. Mostly Hedge since it weathers better than anything else I got...



Hedgerow, I still love that storage setup you have there. One of these days I've got to put up something like that.
We don't have much equipment on our little plot, so we could fill all those bays with firewood.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Hedgerow, I still love that storage setup you have there. One of these days I've got to put up something like that.
> We don't have much equipment on our little plot, so we could fill all those bays with firewood.



I filled one of those bays completely last year, thinking I was really cutting a fat hog in the ass, but The stuff in the back didn't dry as good, so I just stack all along the back wall now, and put single rows where you see them now. Still put doubles on the ends, but that's my personal stash, and it may or may not get used this year... I gotta use up the junk sitting around in piles in the fields... They've become a bush hog obstacle...
ps:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> I filled one of those bays completely last year, thinking I was really cutting a fat hog in the ass, but The stuff in the back didn't dry as good, so I just stack all along the back wall now, and put single rows where you see them now. Still put doubles on the ends, but that's my personal stash, and it may or may not get used this year... I gotta use up the junk sitting around in piles in the fields... They've become a bush hog obstacle...
> ps:



We've got a little roughly 13 by 13 woodshed, that used to be a brooder house for one of the local farmers. 
Our "burn this winter" wood goes in there, and any of the "ahead" wood is stacked outside for at least a year. 
The junk/fire ring wood has it's own storage area, outside. Bark and kindling go in garbage cans at the moment,
but I'm planning to build a big ventilated box to make for easier storage. We don't stack any wood on the
ground, since our soil turns to mud in the rainy season. It's all on skids or slabbed up power poles for air
circulation. When I build the new shed I'll probably make it open on front and rear, and covered on the ends to 
allow for maximum airflow.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> We've got a little roughly 13 by 13 woodshed, that used to be a brooder house for one of the local farmers.
> Our "burn this winter" wood goes in there, and any of the "ahead" wood is stacked outside for at least a year.
> The junk/fire ring wood has it's own storage area, outside. Bark and kindling go in garbage cans at the moment,
> but I'm planning to build a big ventilated box to make for easier storage. We don't stack any wood on the
> ground, since our soil turns to mud in the rainy season. It's all on skids or slabbed up power poles for air
> circulation. When I build the new shed I'll probably make it open on front and rear, and covered on the ends to
> allow for maximum airflow.



There's just something about having clean dry stocks to burn from, no matter how foul the weather is... I burnt many a snow covered or wet log growing up in MI... I swore NEVER again... Did you notice that 250 gal stock tank in one of the bays? I work on and sharpen alot of saws, so I'm constantly cutting cookies off test logs... That's where the cookies go. I hate tripping over them all the time... The saw chips get swept up regularly and off to the critters' pens... 
Sure is nice bedding...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> There's just something about having clean dry stocks to burn from, no matter how foul the weather is... I burnt many a snow covered or wet log growing up in MI... I swore NEVER again...



We don't burn "wet". The stuff stacked outside gets a year, out of the weather, before it goes in the stove.

Good deal on using the waste for bedding. We shoot for maximum usage out of our wood. Our chips and
noodles mostly go in the composter or get used for mulch or as starter for the fire pit. We give away a lot 
of junk wood to our neighbors for their fire rings or chimineas.


----------



## NHlocal

Finally got around to moving the leftover wood from last year out of my woodshed, been pretty busy, pulled out the pallets(rotten on the bottom), and raked out "the stuff" that was underneath. :msp_thumbup: Now I'm ready to put down fresh pallets and load up with firewood! :msp_w00t: Here's a few pics of what it looks like right now.....
.....the larger pile in the front is the "good stuff", Red Oak, the smaller pile behind that is Norway Maple, that'll be "first burn" this fall.....way in the back are the old, rotten pallets on top of the burn/brush pile.....













.....I'll be pulling pallets and firewood from this location on our Church property.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Nice pictures NHLocal!


----------



## Mac88

NHlocal said:


> Finally got around to moving the leftover wood from last year out of my woodshed, been pretty busy, pulled out the pallets(rotten on the bottom)



We got our hands on some creosoted slabs from some power poles that were turned into uprights for
a pole barn. We put our skids on them, or whatever waste PT that we can get our hands on. Our skids
last a long time. Sometimes they break from the weight. Rot is usually not a problem. Our "soil" is
mud/clay during the rainy season.


----------



## Steve2910

Steve NW WI said:


> Got them logs cut split and stacked yet? If not, you're spending too much time posting inane comments on AS and not enough time cutting wood.
> 
> If so, you're slacking on the pics.



Well, Steve... It's been over 36 hrs since we gave him the beating & still no pics???
I'm thinking he didn't get the message...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Well, Steve... It's been over 36 hrs since we gave him the beating & still no pics???
> I'm thinking he didn't get the message...



I got the message and I have been working all day today, They will be up sometime soon though!


----------



## Steve2910

Glad to hear that you got the message, Shane... More importantly, happy to see that you can take a good-nature'd flogging w/o getting pissy & emotional...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Glad to hear that you got the message, Shane... More importantly, happy to see that you can take a good-nature'd flogging w/o getting pissy & emotional...



I always joke too


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> I always joke too



But... Still No pics, (at least nothing substantial). I couldn't get by here in the Mid-Atlantic w/ the wood you've showed us so far.
Most of us on here have wives, kids, jobs, etc., etc. Still-- you asked, we showed.. Pretty stacks, ugly stacks, big thrown piles, wood to die for, wood that I wouldn't want if you dropped it off already split,... We found time to make it & we found time to post it.

We're waiting for you to reciprocate..........


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> But... Still No pics, (at least nothing substantial). I couldn't get by here in the Mid-Atlantic w/ the wood you've showed us so far.
> Most of us on here have wives, kids, jobs, etc., etc. Still-- you asked, we showed.. Pretty stacks, ugly stacks, big thrown piles, wood to die for, wood that I wouldn't want if you dropped it off already split,... We found time to make it & we found time to post it.
> 
> We're waiting for you to reciprocate..........



I learned a long time ago that those Mainers "git 'er done" by their own schedule. No amount of ribbing, brow beating 
or downright flogging will change that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> I learned a long time ago that those Mainers "git 'er done" by their own schedule. No amount of ribbing, brow beating
> or downright flogging will change that.



Ya think???
They've had 200 years and still can't populate their state!!!
Now that's slow!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Ya think???
> They've had 200 years and still can't populate their state!!!
> Now that's slow!!!
> :msp_wink:



That's what makes it great. I'd like to have a couple hundred acres up there in the north west corner.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> That's what makes it great. I'd like to have a couple hundred acres up there in the north west corner.



Ya... It's nice up there... But I got my eye toward the U.P. of MI...
Soon my friend...
Soon...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Ya... It's nice up there... But I got my eye toward the U.P. of MI...
> Soon my friend...
> Soon...
> :msp_wink:



Best of luck. That's beautiful country. I live in IL, so anywhere would probably be better than here. 
Well, except California (erecting flame guard). I don't mind the northern winters, having lived several 
years in "lake effect" country.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Steve2910 said:


> But... Still No pics, (at least nothing substantial). I couldn't get by here in the Mid-Atlantic w/ the wood you've showed us so far.
> Most of us on here have wives, kids, jobs, etc., etc. Still-- you asked, we showed.. Pretty stacks, ugly stacks, big thrown piles, wood to die for, wood that I wouldn't want if you dropped it off already split,... We found time to make it & we found time to post it.
> 
> We're waiting for you to reciprocate..........



Young Shane has not yet experienced the thrill of opening a heating bill with his name on it. I find that works wonders for wood cutting productivity.

He's probably waiting for the dealer to finish sharpening his chains and maul  oke:


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Young Shane has not yet experienced the thrill of opening a heating bill with his name on it. I find that works wonders for wood cutting productivity.
> 
> He's probably waiting for the dealer to finish sharpening his chains and maul  oke:



Shane, it looks like you're the down-range officer today. Keep your head low.


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> Nice pictures NHLocal!



.....thanks Shane, looking forward to some of your pics.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Mac88 said:


> We got our hands on some creosoted slabs from some power poles that were turned into uprights for
> a pole barn. We put our skids on them, or whatever waste PT that we can get our hands on. Our skids
> last a long time. Sometimes they break from the weight. Rot is usually not a problem. Our "soil" is
> mud/clay during the rainy season.



.....thanks!, that's a great idea, I'll try to get a hold of some.....funny, after putting in all that time and effort to put up the woodshed using PT I never even thought of trying to keep the pallets from rotting.....


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> .....thanks Shane, looking forward to some of your pics.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> .....thanks!, that's a great idea, I'll try to get a hold of some.....funny, after putting in all that time and effort to put up the woodshed using PT I never even thought of trying to keep the pallets from rotting.....



Awe hell... Just put concrete in it... It's worth it!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Awe hell... Just put concrete in it... It's worth it!!!
> :msp_wink:



Ayuh, concrete would work.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## zogger

NHlocal said:


> .....thanks Shane, looking forward to some of your pics.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> .....thanks!, that's a great idea, I'll try to get a hold of some.....funny, after putting in all that time and effort to put up the woodshed using PT I never even thought of trying to keep the pallets from rotting.....



Just started using pallets this year, but I made sure to use old bricks/busted concrete/pressure treated scraps under them. Plus, it gets the wood a little higher up, maybe a few extra inches off the ground will improve air flow some. Make it easier to spray or string trim around them as well.


----------



## Hedgerow

zogger said:


> Just started using pallets this year, but I made sure to use old bricks/busted concrete/pressure treated scraps under them. Plus, it gets the wood a little higher up, maybe a few extra inches off the ground will improve air flow some. Make it easier to spray or string trim around them as well.



Plus it's a nice condo for your pet snakes to live under...
:big_smile:


----------



## Rudedog

Hedgerow said:


> Plus it's a nice condo for your pet snakes to live under...
> :big_smile:



JEEZ! Don't let my wife see that. The neighbor down the street found a young copperhead sliding down the hallway of her first floor. I told her the snake was feeding off of the rodents that raid another neighbors corn and bean garden. I wouldn't want her to think snakes have anything to do with wood or she'll set fire to all six cords in my backyard screaming "Burn Witch".


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Awe hell... Just put concrete in it... It's worth it!!!
> :msp_wink:



I ain't emptying the wood shed just to pour concrete. Besides, they'd probably just raise my property
taxes again.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> I ain't emptying the wood shed just to pour concrete. Besides, they'd probably just raise my property
> taxes again.



I had to pour my barn 1 bay at a time for exact same reason... There was always wood somewhere in it...
:msp_wink:
Can't help ya on the taxes... You'll have to move...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> I had to pour my barn 1 bay at a time for exact same reason... There was always wood somewhere in it...
> :msp_wink:
> Can't help ya on the taxes... You'll have to move...



Can't do that since my woodshed is just that. 13 x 13 with one door. 

Yea, the taxes are starting to suck. Property value drops 20%, property taxes go up 20%. Must be that new math.
Per a previous discussion, I am giving serious thought regarding that last statement.


----------



## zogger

Hedgerow said:


> Plus it's a nice condo for your pet snakes to live under...
> :big_smile:



Actucally..we do have several quite large big king snakes I think they are live around the house/greenhouse/woodpiles/clukeraptor containment compound. I like 'em.

I saw one once back up in the mountains here that would have been a world record most likely. I almost hit it on the road. Single lane dirt road but not a jeep rut road, a bonafide road I lived on it, had mailboxes, etc, some houses every so often), that wide. The snake was on both sides of the road crossing it. I thought it was a downed tree limb and slowed down/stopped to clear it and it was moving! Biggest snake I ever saw outside of a zoo. Not as thick as a big like boa or anaconda but dang long. Saw another one similar large (not quite as big but still big, same area, at our house) climbing a tree and it had six to seven feet of body up in the tree and a few feet on the ground. Amazing climbers.


----------



## Rudedog

zogger said:


> Actucally..we do have several quite large big king snakes I think they are live around the house/greenhouse/woodpiles/clukeraptor containment compound. I like 'em.



I wouldn't mind a King Snake myself. Good at getting rid of rodents and they eat other venomous snakes. I have never seen one in my area. Only Black Snakes and Copperheads.


----------



## Hedgerow

Rudedog said:


> I wouldn't mind a King Snake myself. Good at getting rid of rodents and they eat other venomous snakes. I have never seen one in my area. Only Black Snakes and Copperheads.



I hate snakes...:msp_angry:
But if there's one that gets a pardon from the death penalty, it's the black snake...
If ya got a big black snake in the barn, you don't have anything else!!

Copperheads are a vile creature with a miserable disposition...


----------



## Steve2910

When I was a kid, I went into Grandma's unlit garage to grab a rake off of the tool hanger apparatus... BIG SURPRISE! Black snake wrapped around another tool handle. I'll stop to chase one off of the road to save it from getting squashed, but I don't really like to get up close & personal w/ them.


----------



## Steve2910

Hedgerow said:


> I hate snakes...:msp_angry:
> But if there's one that gets a pardon from the death penalty, it's the black snake...
> If ya got a big black snake in the barn, you don't have anything else!!
> 
> Copperheads are a vile creature with a miserable disposition...



Common water snakes get pretty aggressive when they're breeding. Only had 1 encounter w/ a Copperhead. An employee got bit while mowing. Broke the skin, but must not have gone deep enough to inject any venom. He's still alive, as far as I know, but that was 15 years ago & landscape laborers don't hang around very long...


----------



## Rudedog

My youngest daughter was bitten on the forearm by a juvenile Black Snake when she was 4 years old. We were at a playground and I saw her running towards me from the swing set yelling holding her arm. I thought she had been stung by a wasp. She told me it was a snake so I sprinted up the hill to make sure it wasn't a copperhead. The bite was very minimal but baby copperheads don't control their venom well and I wanted to be sure before I faced the wrath of SWMBO. Snake was wrapped around the chain on the swings hang'in out.


----------



## bfollett

*Firewood Shed*

View attachment 247870


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=247870&d=1344473563


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Plus it's a nice condo for your pet snakes to live under...
> :big_smile:





zogger said:


> Actucally..we do have several quite large big king snakes I think they are live around the house/greenhouse/woodpiles/clukeraptor containment compound. I like 'em.
> 
> I saw one once back up in the mountains here that would have been a world record most likely. I almost hit it on the road. Single lane dirt road but not a jeep rut road, a bonafide road I lived on it, had mailboxes, etc, some houses every so often), that wide. The snake was on both sides of the road crossing it. I thought it was a downed tree limb and slowed down/stopped to clear it and it was moving! Biggest snake I ever saw outside of a zoo. Not as thick as a big like boa or anaconda but dang long. Saw another one similar large (not quite as big but still big, same area, at our house) climbing a tree and it had six to seven feet of body up in the tree and a few feet on the ground. Amazing climbers.





Rudedog said:


> I wouldn't mind a King Snake myself. Good at getting rid of rodents and they eat other venomous snakes. I have never seen one in my area. Only Black Snakes and Copperheads.



.....I love snakes, all of 'em.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> .....I love snakes, all of 'em.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Me too :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mac88

The only snakes we find are garters, couple'a feet long. We do have a lot of freakin' spiders though. 
Brown Recluse, Black Widows, Wolf spiders. Gotta be careful when you pull wood off the stack. We
even find some in the middle of winter. They must hibernate in the wood.


----------



## doobie57z

I'd rather deal with snakes than tourists. C'mon September...:msp_angry:


----------



## ShaneLogs

doobie57z said:


> I'd rather deal with snakes than tourists. C'mon September...:msp_angry:



Yeah, Same here!


----------



## Steve NW WI

ShaneLogs said:


> Yeah, Same here!



Obviously would rather deal with snakes than firewood as well. Where's those pics that were coming on Monday?


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Obviously would rather deal with snakes than firewood as well. Where's those pics that were coming on Monday?



You think maybe Shane isn't having any luck finding someone elses stash to take pictures of? ;o)


----------



## Garmins dad

Mac88 said:


> You think maybe Shane isn't having any luck finding someone elses stash to take pictures of? ;o)



If he complains of rock salt in his arse he was over here last night :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mac88

Garmins dad said:


> If he complains of rock salt in his arse he was over here last night :msp_sneaky:



He didn't want to steal your wood, he only wanted to take pictures of it. ;o)


----------



## ShaneLogs

They will be up


----------



## redheadwoodshed

View attachment 247985
View attachment 247986
View attachment 247987
Well, while yall are waiting, here's some logs I scored last week.The big one is a 54" hickory.The rest are decent pecan and hickory with 1 red oak.


----------



## Mac88

ShaneLogs said:


> They will be up



We're all just yankin' your chain. We know you're busy. I'm not. It's too freakin' hot to be outside working.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mac88 said:


> We're all just yankin' your chain. We know you're busy. I'm not. It's too freakin' hot to be outside working.



Speak for yourself. He's asked the "got any pictures" question in half or more of his posts.

I'm on him like white on rice till he starts reciprocating!


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Speak for yourself. He's asked the "got any pictures" question in half or more of his posts.
> 
> I'm on him like white on rice till he starts reciprocating!



Yea, you'd think he'd come up with some kind of good excuse. My outlaws live up that way. Maybe I can get
some pics of their wood pile, send them to Shane, and let him post them as his own. At least that'd get him
off the hook for a while.


----------



## Steve2910

Some talk, some do... Here's my addition to my weak- AZZ attempt to build a real pretty stack that I posted last week.







Here's what fuels me


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Some talk, some do... Here's my addition to my weak- AZZ attempt to build a real pretty stack that I posted last week.



Nice follow-up on the stack. Lookin' good. I'll pass on the lager. I'm more into tequila. But, whatever works for you.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Yea, you'd think he'd come up with some kind of good excuse. My outlaws live up that way. Maybe I can get
> some pics of their wood pile, send them to Shane, and let him post them as his own. At least that'd get him
> off the hook for a while.


 
Nah, we're beating on him like a rented mule 'til he shows us something...

Anybody who is associated w/ a logging operation *SHOULD* have better access to firewood than us scroungers. No quarter until we see some stacks.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Nah, we're beating on him like a rented mule 'til he shows us something...
> 
> Anybody who is associated w/ a logging operation *SHOULD* have better access to firewood than us scroungers. No quarter until we see some stacks.



Gotcha. He's given me a lotta rep so I don't want to beat him up too bad.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Gotcha. He's given me a lotta rep so I don't want to beat him up too bad.



He's young, he can take a beating.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> Nice follow-up on the stack. Lookin' good. I'll pass on the lager. I'm more into tequila. But, whatever works for you.



Generally speaking, I'm not much for liquor, but nothing beats a good Bloody Mary- poolside- if you're starting early...


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Generally speaking, I'm not much for liquor, but nothing beats a good Bloody Mary- poolside- if you're starting early...



If I'm drinking Bloody Mary's I'm usually more heavy on the bloody and light on the "merry". I don't
start early, I just start whenever the mood strikes me.


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 248059
View attachment 248060


Not exactly going to be firewood, but it'll sure make some nice planks, about 400 board feet I hope. Cedar from a newly cut virgin forest, the biggest one is close to 300 years old. I need a magnifying glass to age it properly !


----------



## Steve2910

> Not exactly going to be firewood, but it'll sure make some nice planks, about 400 board feet I hope. Cedar from a newly cut virgin forest, the biggest one is close to 300 years old. I need a magnifying glass to age it properly !



Looks like that trailer was fun to pull home!


----------



## Mac88

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 248059
> View attachment 248060
> 
> 
> Not exactly going to be firewood, but it'll sure make some nice planks, about 400 board feet I hope. Cedar from a newly cut virgin forest, the biggest one is close to 300 years old. I need a magnifying glass to age it properly !



Nice looking load. I like cedar. We don't get much around here. We have a few left on the property, probably
30-40 years old. We had more but the ice got them several years ago.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Steve2910 said:


> Looks like that trailer was fun to pull home!



You know it ! Good thing I had a tailwind going home too ! And with no spare, there were no chances to be taken either. Had I had a spare, I'd have also loaded the biggest section of 8' that's still out there, along with the 4 or 5 foot butt end near the trunk. I was already way too heavy as it was, and I'll be going back there for hunting anyway. They'll come home, just not at the same time.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 248059
> View attachment 248060
> 
> 
> Not exactly going to be firewood, but it'll sure make some nice planks, about 400 board feet I hope. Cedar from a newly cut virgin forest, the biggest one is close to 300 years old. I need a magnifying glass to age it properly ![/QUOTE
> 
> Good looking Cedar. I love me some big cedar  Splits nice and easy and burns really good when seasoned. Just it pops a lot in the fire.


----------



## NHlocal

Steve2910 said:


> Nah, we're beating on him like a rented mule 'til he shows us something...
> 
> Anybody who is associated w/ a logging operation *SHOULD* have better access to firewood than us scroungers. No quarter until we see some stacks.



.....opcorn: :Eye:^:Eye:.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> .....opcorn: :Eye:^:Eye:.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Hahaha!


----------



## zogger

*another nice row*

Just finished toting back another big row of swamp wood, some red oak. That's four heavy tractor tote boxes in this stack and that pile of uglies and smalls on the right there. Those big chunks on the top are about all this boy can heave up. The ones on the left came pre split when she hit the ground.


----------



## Steve2910

Today's scrounge
















This whole load was from 10 rounds. When I got there, I spotted 2 big piles of smaller rounds/ branch wood-- maybe 3 cords worth. I asked the guy "whatcha doing w/ that?" He says " keeping a little for the fire pit, but you can have the rest".


----------



## SierraWoodsman

My Backyard...
View attachment 248305

View attachment 248306


----------



## cowroy

SierraWoodsman said:


> My Backyard...
> View attachment 248305
> 
> View attachment 248306



Is that a home built splitter?


----------



## russhd1997

Split a twig or 2 today:


























We don't mess around in NH! :msp_cool:


----------



## Ductape

Looks like sap house wood......... :msp_wink:


----------



## stihly dan

Ductape said:


> Looks like sap house wood......... :msp_wink:



What is sap house wood?


----------



## Ductape

stihly dan said:


> What is sap house wood?



Wood for a wood fired maple syrup evaporator. (sap house / sugar house / sugar shack)


----------



## russhd1997

Ductape said:


> Looks like sap house wood......... :msp_wink:





stihly dan said:


> What is sap house wood?



Sap house or sugar wood is what I burn in my maple syrup evaporator. It's the limb wood and saplings that are too small for the OWB. That small stuff is rocket fuel for the evaporator! :msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

russhd1997 said:


> Split a twig or 2 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't mess around in NH! :msp_cool:



.....VERY NICE!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## SierraWoodsman

*It might as well be..*

With all I had to do to get it biult right I should have built it myself.
Here's the thread about all the drama it put me through in it's youth.:http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/172858.htm



cowroy said:


> Is that a home built splitter?


----------



## tomtrees58

We don't mess around in NH! :msp_cool:[/QUOTE] small wood post some pics of logs


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Today's scrounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This whole load was from 10 rounds. When I got there, I spotted 2 big piles of smaller rounds/ branch wood-- maybe 3 cords worth. I asked the guy "whatcha doing w/ that?" He says " keeping a little for the fire pit, but you can have the rest".



Looks like a good score, Repped ya Steve!


----------



## ShaneLogs

russhd1997 said:


> Split a twig or 2 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't mess around in NH! :msp_cool:



Grass is a wee bit long there eyy ? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve2910

ShaneLogs said:


> Grass is a wee bit long there eyy ? :msp_biggrin:



Looks like my woodpile- jungle area.


----------



## REJ2

Mac88 said:


> Nice follow-up on the stack. Lookin' good. I'll pass on the lager. I'm more into tequila. But, whatever works for you.



Tequila, now you got my attention! I got a weakness for that stuff!


----------



## Steve NW WI

ShaneLogs said:


> Grass is a wee bit long there eyy ? :msp_biggrin:



Those without woodpiles to show pics of shall not judge the grass of those that do.

Gonna move some stacks into the "wood canopy" this week, will get some pics as I move them.


----------



## Steve2910

Steve NW WI said:


> Those without woodpiles to show pics of shall not judge the grass of those that do.



Is that the 11th commandment?

Thanx for reminding me, Steve... I ALMOST forgot that we had some "unfinished business" w/ Shane.


----------



## Mac88

REJ2 said:


> Tequila, now you got my attention! I got a weakness for that stuff!



Just some cheap Cuervo.


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 248386


A borrowed Alaskan II Portable mill, attached to a borrowed Husky 181. Why do companies insist on putting twig bars on big saws ? I gotta get a bigger bar for this thing, and a ripping chain. The chisel just dulls too fast on the 300-year old cedar I'm milling for planks ;-)


----------



## wagz

denis don't forget to rip one thick for your fireplace mantle!


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Those without woodpiles to show pics of shall not judge the grass of those that do.
> 
> Gonna move some stacks into the "wood canopy" this week, will get some pics as I move them.



Chunk that new log of yeller stuff you got Steve... Let's see a pic of it all worked up ..
I'll get a pic of a certain piece of sugar maple "processed" for the smoker...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Is that the 11th commandment?
> 
> Thanx for reminding me, Steve... I ALMOST forgot that we had some "unfinished business" w/ Shane.



They will be up tonight for sure!


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 248386
> 
> 
> A borrowed Alaskan II Portable mill, attached to a borrowed Husky 181. Why do companies insist on putting twig bars on big saws ? I gotta get a bigger bar for this thing, and a ripping chain. The chisel just dulls too fast on the 300-year old cedar I'm milling for planks ;-)



Use as short a bar as you can get away with for more power and better oiling and cheaper chains and faster sharpening etc...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> Use as short a bar as you can get away with for more power and better oiling and cheaper chains and faster sharpening etc...
> :msp_wink:



I figured drag from the excess chain would be more of an issue, but the oiling makes sense too. I could do 'em all with this saw and bar, but I'd rather not slab all 4 sides, I want to keep the plank edges as natural as possible. I like the knotty effect on the edges, looks more natural. It is for an outdoor shed, after all.

Went to the saw shop this morning looking for a good used 20" bar, none. And at over a C-note, I'm not buying one for a saw I don't own ! He didn't even have any ripping chain left for either .325 or 3/8, so I'm SOL there too. Can't do nothing with nothing, so I'll do what I've always done, improvise.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Post #674, SierraWoodsman: How do you like the power wheel barrow? And, what brand is it? Crane


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> I figured drag from the excess chain would be more of an issue, but the oiling makes sense too. I could do 'em all with this saw and bar, but I'd rather not slab all 4 sides, I want to keep the plank edges as natural as possible. I like the knotty effect on the edges, looks more natural. It is for an outdoor shed, after all.
> 
> Went to the saw shop this morning looking for a good used 20" bar, none. And at over a C-note, I'm not buying one for a saw I don't own !  He didn't even have any ripping chain left for either .325 or 3/8, so I'm SOL there too. Can't do nothing with nothing, so I'll do what I've always done, improvise.



I could have soooo used a chainsaw mill set up the other day... I had to try and slab a shelf for a friend of mine freehanded... needless to say, I wish Freehand"Jason" lived closer, he's actually good at it...


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Denis Gionet said:


> I figured drag from the excess chain would be more of an issue, but the oiling makes sense too. I could do 'em all with this saw and bar, but I'd rather not slab all 4 sides, I want to keep the plank edges as natural as possible. I like the knotty effect on the edges, looks more natural. It is for an outdoor shed, after all.
> 
> Went to the saw shop this morning looking for a good used 20" bar, none. And at over a C-note, I'm not buying one for a saw I don't own ! He didn't even have any ripping chain left for either .325 or 3/8, so I'm SOL there too. Can't do nothing with nothing, so I'll do what I've always done, improvise.



A hundred bucks for a 20"?!!!That's a bit more than I would pay,too. File down the depth gauges a little extra and it may help you out.Nice job so far,though.


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> I could have soooo used a chainsaw mill set up the other day... I had to try and slab a shelf for a friend of mine freehanded... needless to say, I wish Freehand"Jason" lived closer, he's actually good at it...



BIL owns a Woodmizer mill. We can get it "cut to order". Handy asset when you need slabs or beams.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> BIL owns a Woodmizer mill. We can get it "cut to order". Handy asset when you need slabs or beams.



This Dave's mill he brought to our last GTG... 
Very nice and very portable...
[video=youtube;ron-X7KaXeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ron-X7KaXeo&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=7&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI

A couple stacks that are moving under cover this week:

Red and white oak mixed, going on 2 years aged:







Red oak, 1 year seasoned, cut big for those gone to work for 12-14 hours at a time burns:






Mixed junk wood to be burned "shoulder season":






They're going in with this little bit of a hodgepodge of oak, birch, poplar, elm, and whatnot:






What's this funny looking stack? Look for another thread shortly for the answer...


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> This Dave's mill he brought to our last GTG...
> Very nice and very portable...
> [video=youtube;ron-X7KaXeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ron-X7KaXeo&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=7&feature=plcp[/video]



Now that is a nice piece of equipment! :msp_w00t: That goes on my wish list for sure!:msp_drool: 
.....uh oh, is this another symptom of advanced CAD?!? :msp_scared:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Here are some pictures of my stack so far. Not to much really, I got plenty more just gotta haul it outta the woods.

View attachment 248449
View attachment 248450


And can't forget the pile of uglies! View attachment 248451


----------



## Denis Gionet

Steve NW WI said:


> A couple stacks that are moving under cover this week:
> 
> Red and white oak mixed, going on 2 years aged:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red oak, 1 year seasoned, cut big for those gone to work for 12-14 hours at a time burns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed junk wood to be burned "shoulder season":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're going in with this little bit of a hodgepodge of oak, birch, poplar, elm, and whatnot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this funny looking stack? Look for another thread shortly for the answer...



I see you english guys are growing some square wood down there, must be easier to get the bark off 'em... btw, whose blood is the rotweiler licking there, his tongue is all red.... ?!?!? wtf ?!?


----------



## Hedgerow

ShaneLogs said:


> Here are some pictures of my stack so far. Not to much really, I got plenty more just gotta haul it outta the woods.
> 
> View attachment 248449
> View attachment 248450
> 
> 
> And can't forget the pile of uglies! View attachment 248451



Ok... That's a good start, but you need a bunch more before it cools off...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... That's a good start, but you need a bunch more before it cools off...



Thanks Hedgerow!


----------



## Mac88

ShaneLogs said:


> Here are some pictures of my stack so far. Not to much really, I got plenty more just gotta haul it outta the woods.
> 
> View attachment 248449
> View attachment 248450
> 
> 
> And can't forget the pile of uglies! View attachment 248451



Got lots of those little uglies. I throw them up on top of the stacks to dry. The big uglies have their own stacks.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Denis Gionet said:


> I see you english guys are growing some square wood down there, must be easier to get the bark off 'em... btw, whose blood is the rotweiler licking there, his tongue is all red.... ?!?!? wtf ?!?



She's not a rott - just a fat lab mix. That's her frisbee in her mouth.

The square stuff comes from the big city, my work to be precise. Hey, it burns and its free.

Shane nice pics but still not a saw or splitter in sight.

EDIT: There ain't much English in me either, mostly Norwegian by heritage and Redneck by choice.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve NW WI said:


> She's not a rott - just a fat lab mix. That's her frisbee in her mouth.
> 
> The square stuff comes from the big city, my work to be precise. Hey, it burns and its free.
> 
> Shane nice pics but still not a saw or splitter in sight.



Thanks Steve, I will get some pictures of them next time  Those uglies still get burnt too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> She's not a rott - just a fat lab mix. That's her frisbee in her mouth.
> 
> The square stuff comes from the big city, my work to be precise. Hey, it burns and its free.
> 
> Shane nice pics but still not a saw or splitter in sight.



We gotta have saws...






That goes without saying... Ole' longbar had some dandy's...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> We gotta have saws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goes without saying... Ole' longbar had some dandy's...



Good saws! I like!


----------



## zogger

ShaneLogs said:


> Here are some pictures of my stack so far. Not to much really, I got plenty more just gotta haul it outta the woods.
> 
> View attachment 248449
> View attachment 248450
> 
> 
> And can't forget the pile of uglies! View attachment 248451



I like your portable mancave! hehehehe


----------



## russhd1997

ShaneLogs said:


> Here are some pictures of my stack so far. Not to much really, I got plenty more just gotta haul it outta the woods.
> 
> View attachment 248449
> View attachment 248450
> 
> 
> And can't forget the pile of uglies! View attachment 248451



Repped for finally posting some pics!


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> We gotta have saws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goes without saying... Ole' longbar had some dandy's...



Hedgerow, 
.....why'd you have to go and post a pic like that, now my hands are shakin' so bad from chronic CAD I cnn baarrreely tttype.....:bang: 
(Great pic, and a nice lookin' "pack" of saws :msp_thumbup: )


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> Hedgerow,
> .....why'd you have to go and post a pic like that, now my hands are shakin' so bad from chronic CAD I cnn baarrreely tttype.....:bang:
> (Great pic, and a nice lookin' "pack" of saws :msp_thumbup: )



That pack belongs to longbar here on the site... He had a very minty 084...


----------



## ShaneLogs

zogger said:


> I like your portable mancave! hehehehe



U like that eyy ?? That is where the four wheelers and tiller are


----------



## chucker

*last weeks beer money....*

4 cords of mixed aspen and red oak with a little ash an white oak to boot....View attachment 248473
View attachment 248474
View attachment 248475


----------



## Mac88

chucker said:


> 4 cords of mixed aspen and red oak with a little ash an white oak to boot....



Nice. Good start on winter.


----------



## wagz

Hedgerow said:


> We gotta have saws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That goes without saying... Ole' longbar had some dandy's...



FUnny that you have a stihl scabbard on your huskie


----------



## blacklocst

Steve NW WI said:


> Those without woodpiles to show pics of shall not judge the grass of those that do.
> 
> Gonna move some stacks into the "wood canopy" this week, will get some pics as I move them.



I dunno ,but wood and canopy just don't belong in the same sentence.:msp_tongue:.


----------



## chucker

Mac88 said:


> Nice. Good start on winter.



this was done for one of my clients 50 miles north of me for his deer shack/ice fishing get away...


----------



## Steve2910

Running out of places to dump rounds, out of pallets to stack on, but I keep dragging more home... About 35 cords & counting.

I need to spend some time in the loader tomorrow pushing back the jungle, so I can better organize the area. Can barely get the trailer turned around at the moment.

My CAD is only a tertiary case, but FAD--- I've got that full-on! If I don't get it under control soon, I'll have to build a kiln out of the old sea container out back. Need to get some of this wood dried & sold so I have room to bring more home.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> Running out of places to dump rounds, out of pallets to stack on, but I keep dragging more home... About 35 cords & counting.
> 
> I need to spend some time in the loader tomorrow pushing back the jungle, so I can better organize the area. Can barely get the trailer turned around at the moment.
> 
> My CAD is only a tertiary case, but FAD--- I've got that full-on! If I don't get it under control soon, I'll have to build a kiln out of the old sea container out back. Need to get some of this wood dried & sold so I have room to bring more home.



Judging by the pics I'd say you are in serious need of intervention. ;o)


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> Judging by the pics I'd say you are in serious need of intervention. ;o)



That's what all us caring, kind, and helpful members of AS are here for.....:hmm3grin2orange:
.....FAD is a very serious condition to be under the influence of.....:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

wagz said:


> FUnny that you have a stihl scabbard on your huskie



That would be longbar's problem...
I have no Stihl scabbard's...
They make me feel dirty...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> That would be longbar's problem...
> I have no Stihl scabbard's...
> They make me feel dirty...




I put a Poulan scabbard on my Stihl. That way no one can tell what it is.


----------



## cowroy

NHlocal said:


> That's what all us caring, kind, and helpful members of AS are here for.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> .....FAD is a very serious condition to be under the influence of.....:msp_scared:



Funny you say FAD because today I worked on a friends weed eater and I worked on it for 5-6 hours, had to make custom parts, drive out and get a carb kit and fuel lines that were unexpected and ended up breaking it worse than it was to start with. I am no longer for hire as of today! MY CAD IS NOW FAD. GOODBYE CAD!


----------



## Mac88

cowroy said:


> Funny you say FAD because today I worked on a friends weed eater and I worked on it for 5-6 hours, had to make custom parts, drive out and get a carb kit and fuel lines that were unexpected and ended up breaking it worse than it was to start with. I am no longer for hire as of today! MY CAD IS NOW FAD. GOODBYE CAD!



Some of that stuff is un-repairable by design. I used to fix some of those things, now I just recycle them. Not worth 
the headache, even for a friend. I don't suffer from CAD. I have 3 kinds of saws. Two that make sawdust, three
that are backups and are capable of making sawdust, and three that will eventually make sawdust. All of them are
unmodified.


----------



## cowroy

Mac88 said:


> Some of that stuff is un-repairable by design. I used to fix some of those things, now I just recycle them. Not worth
> the headache, even for a friend. I don't suffer from CAD. I have 3 kinds of saws. Two that make sawdust, three
> that are backups and are capable of making sawdust, and three that will eventually make sawdust. All of them are
> unmodified.



Well, you might come around to a modified saw some day, but if you don't, great! This was a craftsman with simpull and if I would have had my wood stove fired up I would have burnt it in the stove.  rant off guys, sorry for the jack


----------



## Mac88

cowroy said:


> Well, you might come around to a modified saw some day, but if you don't, great! This was a craftsman with simpull and if I would have had my wood stove fired up I would have burnt it in the stove.  rant off guys, sorry for the jack



No problem. Sears used to sell well-made products. These days they sell a lot of short-lived junk. I have a Craftsman rider
that I have to repair the deck drive system on every year. The parts are expensive junk. I have my eye on a neighbor's John 
Deere 212. He's already promised it to me, no charge. It WILL be worth repairing.


----------



## Steve NW WI

ShaneLogs said:


> Here are some pictures of my stack so far. Not to much really, I got plenty more just gotta haul it outta the woods.
> 
> View attachment 248449
> View attachment 248450
> 
> 
> And can't forget the pile of uglies! View attachment 248451



Bout dang time! Sent a dose of rep your way. Whatcha got there? I see Birch, Maple, maybe some red oak, and ???



blacklocst said:


> I dunno ,but wood and canopy just don't belong in the same sentence.:msp_tongue:.



It's a temporary solution, probably on it's last year. It's actually worked pretty well for the time and money I have in it. This will be it's third season, and it's getting rough around the edges, but still functional. By next winter, the old broken down woodshed I flattened with the skidloader this spring will be rebuilt, about 25 cords worth of storage. It's just not to the top of the to do list yet.



Hedgerow said:


> That would be longbar's problem...
> I have no Stihl scabbard's...
> They make me feel dirty...



Hate to admit it, but I have one. It's a leftover from my misguided youth, and the guy who stole my MS170 left the scabbard. If he wants it, he can come get it. I won't prosecute, having to cut wood with a 170 is punishment enough.


----------



## wagz

steve, i see you are in maryland. if you run out of room down there i'd gladly store a few premier cords for you up here. it's probably only 2 hours drive...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Some of that stuff is un-repairable by design. I used to fix some of those things, now I just recycle them. Not worth
> the headache, even for a friend. I don't suffer from CAD. I have 3 kinds of saws. Two that make sawdust, three
> that are backups and are capable of making sawdust, and three that will eventually make sawdust. All of them are
> unmodified.



I think everyone should have at least 1 modified saw... Even if it's just for the grin factor... I caught Steve grinning when he had some ported saws in his hands...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve2910

wagz said:


> steve, i see you are in maryland. if you run out of room down there i'd gladly store a few premier cords for you up here. it's probably only 2 hours drive...



I have to deliver, too???


----------



## wagz

i don't have a trailer


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> I think everyone should have at least 1 modified saw... Even if it's just for the grin factor... I caught Steve grinning when he had some ported saws in his hands...:msp_biggrin:



If I take the baffles out of the muffler on the Mrs. P-2000 does that count? I ain't touchin' my 025. It's been good
to me over the years.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve NW WI said:


> Bout dang time! Sent a dose of rep your way. Whatcha got there? I see Birch, Maple, maybe some red oak, and ???



I got Yellow & White Birch, Some Red Oak, Cotton Wood, Spruce, Rockwood, and Maple


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> If I take the baffles out of the muffler on the Mrs. P-2000 does that count? I ain't touchin' my 025. It's been good
> to me over the years.



Anything with a muffler mod in it sounds meaner, Even if it doesn't cut any better :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> If I take the baffles out of the muffler on the Mrs. P-2000 does that count? I ain't touchin' my 025. It's been good
> to me over the years.



Just plan on taking a trip to Jasper AR this fall... Bring the 025... I don't know too many folks that have run a well modified 371 /372 husky, that aren't sold on the idea of having at least one... I think Cowroy got one from Jasha and I'll bet you couldn't pry that thing out of his hands... The one I have from the build off has been flogged hard for 2 years and is still rockin'...
I think Steve got to run that one a couple days ago... They're just fun...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I think everyone should have at least 1 modified saw... Even if it's just for the grin factor... I caught Steve grinning when he had some ported saws in his hands...:msp_biggrin:



True, but I still grin when I pull the trigger and drop the 7300 tip deep in a big round, I'm easy to please. Although I keep thinking about sending a saw south next summer and picking it up when I come down to the GTG...



Mac88 said:


> If I take the baffles out of the muffler on the Mrs. P-2000 does that count? I ain't touchin' my 025. It's been good to me over the years.



Simple Mac, getcha another saw and get it modded. WARNING - like everything else fun or good, modded saws are probably illegal in Illinoisistan. I've got a S25CVA that's similar to your 2000, gotta get it running soon, the green undie guys sure brag on them little saws.

Off to do the firewood shuffle for a while. I know randomly moving firewood around is uncool with some here, but it dries much better out in the open, and I don't have much "open" next to the house. It's a price I pay for having good seasoned wood just outside the back door when it's colder than heck and nothing with a motor wants to run.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> True, but I still grin when I pull the trigger and drop the 7300 tip deep in a big round, I'm easy to please. Although I keep thinking about sending a saw south next summer and picking it up when I come down to the GTG...
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Mac, getcha another saw and get it modded. WARNING - like everything else fun or good, modded saws are probably illegal in Illinoisistan. I've got a S25CVA that's similar to your 2000, gotta get it running soon, the green undie guys sure brag on them little saws.
> 
> Off to do the firewood shuffle for a while. I know randomly moving firewood around is uncool with some here, but it dries much better out in the open, and I don't have much "open" next to the house. It's a price I pay for having good seasoned wood just outside the back door when it's colder than heck and nothing with a motor wants to run.



Yeee Haw!!!!


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Simple Mac, getcha another saw and get it modded. WARNING - like everything else fun or good, modded saws are probably illegal in Illinoisistan. I've got a S25CVA that's similar to your 2000, gotta get it running soon, the green undie guys sure brag on them little saws.



You mean one of these? I'll be ready to fire this one in a couple days. I also have it's older brother, a 25D, manual oiler.
If I mod it I'll leave the racing stripes and mag wheels off so our good governor doesn't have it confiscated.


----------



## Steve2910

Just made room for some more...


----------



## Hedgerow

Made BBQ wood out of the Maple I got from Steve...
Noodles anyone??


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedge, I found a use for that aforementioned Stihl scabbard:






Got some wood moved under cover. My wheelbarrow, one row across the back is probably not real efficient, but it sure is easy. Besides, the longest haul is about 200 yards.






Here's 4 loads in the shed, the row in back is 6' wide x 20" average length x average 6' high, call it half a cord with the pieces I put on the divider stack to raise it up.






This side will be the "deep winter" stash, all red and white oak, and some ironwood. The other 2/3 will get filled with a mix of everything else that I have laying around.


----------



## cowroy

Hedgerow said:


> Just plan on taking a trip to Jasper AR this fall... Bring the 025... I don't know too many folks that have run a well modified 371 /372 husky, that aren't sold on the idea of having at least one... I think Cowroy got one from Jasha and I'll bet you couldn't pry that thing out of his hands... The one I have from the build off has been flogged hard for 2 years and is still rockin'...
> I think Steve got to run that one a couple days ago... They're just fun...



You got it Hedge! I have run faster/meaner saws than mine, but the port work is very basic and just a fuzz conservative. It is super smooth and just right for me and what I do.

Mac, I am not going to try to sell you on a ported saw, but I would encourage you to go to a gtg sometime. The people you meet, you will never forget and you will get to run saws that in any other circumstance would never get to run. I won't get to make it to the AR gtg this year but next year if I am alive I will be there.

To end the cad thing on a good note I picked up a super low hour 365special the other day for stupid cheap and it will be special before it's over with too. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Hedge, I found a use for that aforementioned Stihl scabbard:



Haha...doesn't that Stihl scabbard make that Monkey Ward look big and badazz. JK, you understand.



cowroy said:


> Mac, I am not going to try to sell you on a ported saw, but I would encourage you to go to a gtg sometime. The people you meet, you will never forget and you will get to run saws that in any other circumstance would never get to run. I won't get to make it to the AR gtg this year but next year if I am alive I will be there.



I could probably juice up my PP4620, but I really don't like to run it. Feels like I don't have good control with the
sloppy feel of the AV mounts, and it cuts slower than my 025 (don't tell the Poulan Stickie boys that I said that). 
I'm gonna put it up on CL one of these days. I don't yet know about the AR gig. We have a trip to Maine to make
yet this year. The Mrs. folks live up there, and we're gonna be looking at some acreage while we're in the neighborhood.
Might get out of this God forsaken state yet.


----------



## Steve2910

Started working on the pile of green Cherry rounds today. Even w/ the Fiskars, they SUCK! I'll be doing the rest of the splitting w/ the machine.






And this is why I hate tree service firewood... These are the "shorts".






The CL post offering the wood said "cut to 18" length". "Cut to random lengths" would have been more accurate. Or, _various lengths_. How about:_every conceivable length._
Guess I need to find a customer who wants their wood cut 10-12".

Don't get me started on the farmer cuts...


----------



## marcomjl

Yea, cherry sucks by hand. I had a ####ty time with my fiskars on it too.


----------



## Steve2910

marcomjl said:


> Yea, cherry sucks by hand. I had a ####ty time with my fiskars on it too.



The green sap wood is what sux. REAL stringy. Dead ones don't bother me.


----------



## howellhandmade

marcomjl said:


> Yea, cherry sucks by hand. I had a ####ty time with my fiskars on it too.



I've split a LOT of cherry with the Fiskars and it's not the easiest, but the main thing is that you have to split it on the chord, not the radius. It seems to separate better with the growth rings; pretty easy to go around and split off shakes, but if you just try to whack a round in half it'll take a while.


----------



## Mac88

Steve2910 said:


> The CL post offering the wood said "cut to 18" length". "Cut to random lengths" would have been more accurate. Or, _various lengths_. How about:_every conceivable length._
> Guess I need to find a customer who wants their wood cut 10-12".
> 
> Don't get me started on the farmer cuts...



I feel your pain, well, except for the Fiskars induced pain. :msp_sneaky:

We run into that. If it's free, we don't sweat it too much. Just takes longer to process. Time I got. It's all
for personal consumption in our case. If I was selling it I'd probably fell about like you do.


----------



## Steve2910

Mac88 said:


> I feel your pain, well, except for the Fiskars induced pain. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> We run into that. If it's free, we don't sweat it too much. Just takes longer to process. Time I got. It's all
> for personal consumption in our case. If I was selling it I'd probably fell about like you do.



I'd buy each of my tree service wood hook-ups a Mingo if I thought it would do any good... 
After watching them work, I'd like to buy half of them a handful 7/32 files & show them how to use them!


----------



## marcomjl

howellhandmade said:


> I've split a LOT of cherry with the Fiskars and it's not the easiest, but the main thing is that you have to split it on the chord, not the radius. It seems to separate better with the growth rings; pretty easy to go around and split off shakes, but if you just try to whack a round in half it'll take a while.



On the bigger pieces that's basically what I do also.


----------



## SierraWoodsman

*Gas powered Wheelbarrow*



Sandhill Crane said:


> Post #674, SierraWoodsman: How do you like the power wheel barrow? And, what brand is it? Crane



I know that this is going to make some of you guys roll your eyes and chuckle, But that Gas powered Wheelbarrow is an absolute Godsend. It's a pretty rugged/heavy duty unit too. Light enough to throw up on the wood hauling trailer when the day is done(one fairly strong guy). It really makes hauling the wood out up steeper terrain so much easier (which is par for the course in the high Sierra). It's Bulit by "Curb King" company in Utah. Mine came with a 35cc Honda 4-stroke Engine Providing 1.6 HP the the wheels. It is surprizing how little fuel it uses. One tiny tank will easily run 8 hours continueously. This unit is geared pretty low for climbling hills, so that @ WOT it's a only fast walk. A little on the pricy side, but oh man is it worth it! I've posted some some additional info on this Thread: 
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/182025-6.htm

This thead is a worth while read as it's got alot of good ideas to make things easier. 

Regards,
Walt


----------



## Hedgerow

There was a murder here last night... From the looks of the crime scene, a whole log of Boxelder was noodled to death...
We believe a small Stihl was involved... All the Dolmars in the nearby saw tree were pointing at it...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> a whole log of Boxelder was noodled to death...



What a way to go.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> There was a murder here last night... From the looks of the crime scene, a whole log of Boxelder was noodled to death...
> We believe a small Stihl was involved... All the Dolmars in the nearby saw tree were pointing at it...



I'll sign the pardon for the Stihl, just get some more box elder up on that buck! If ya run low, I'll see what I can do about sending a couple bazillion cords down the river to ya!

Today's wood moving progress, there's now a bit over a cord of oak in there. Rain is coming later, if we get a lot, I'll let the stacks dry back out before continuing, otherwise, back at it again tomorrow.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve2910 said:


> Just made room for some more...



There you go!


----------



## vincem77

Never measure to see how big the pile really is, but is 100% craigslist scores. Have another few pallets of fresh split getting sun in another part of the yard. All split with an X27, and hauled with that wheel barrow.










Small odds and ends


----------



## ShaneLogs

vincem77 said:


> Never measure to see how big the pile really is, but is 100% craigslist scores. Have another few pallets of fresh split getting sun in another part of the yard. All split with an X27, and hauled with that wheel barrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small odds and ends



Looks good, Looks like you got some nice scores there from CL! Hand splitting is the way to go. I also like you uglie bin.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Well, that's it for stack moving for now, 2 1/2 cords of red & white oak stacked up in there for deep winter, 3 more cords out on the hill if Ma Nature decides to get even for last winter, but I'd prefer to not need em this year..






My little stack of fresh cut looks awful lonely out there, better find it some friends. Now where oh where can I find some wood to cut?
(No, that ain't my thumb. Sometimes the shutter on my camera doesn't open all the way and I don't catch it.)






Ah ha! Right there, conveniently located right by the stacks. Inconveniently, they lean out over the road. I'll get the area ready, and maybe drop a couple little cottonwoods that are in the way, tomorrow. Hopefully this weekend I can rustle up some help to block the road (just to be safe) and run the pull tractor.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve NW WI said:


> Well, that's it for stack moving for now, 2 1/2 cords of red & white oak stacked up in there for deep winter, 3 more cords out on the hill if Ma Nature decides to get even for last winter, but I'd prefer to not need em this year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little stack of fresh cut looks awful lonely out there, better find it some friends. Now where oh where can I find some wood to cut?
> (No, that ain't my thumb. Sometimes the shutter on my camera doesn't open all the way and I don't catch it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha! Right there, conveniently located right by the stacks. Inconveniently, they lean out over the road. I'll get the area ready, and maybe drop a couple little cottonwoods that are in the way, tomorrow. Hopefully this weekend I can rustle up some help to block the road (just to be safe) and run the pull tractor.



Looks like you got some fun ahead of ya, Steve!


----------



## NHlocal

Steve NW WI said:


> Well, that's it for stack moving for now, 2 1/2 cords of red & white oak stacked up in there for deep winter, 3 more cords out on the hill if Ma Nature decides to get even for last winter, but I'd prefer to not need em this year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little stack of fresh cut looks awful lonely out there, better find it some friends. Now where oh where can I find some wood to cut?
> (No, that ain't my thumb. Sometimes the shutter on my camera doesn't open all the way and I don't catch it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha! Right there, conveniently located right by the stacks. Inconveniently, they lean out over the road. I'll get the area ready, and maybe drop a couple little cottonwoods that are in the way, tomorrow. Hopefully this weekend I can rustle up some help to block the road (just to be safe) and run the pull tractor.



.....will we have the privilege of seeing video of that coming down??? :msp_drool::msp_w00t::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> .....will we have the privilege of seeing video of that coming down??? :msp_drool::msp_w00t::biggrinbounce2:



I am wondering the same! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wagz

vince i like your idea for the "smalls" bin...


----------



## Steve NW WI

NHlocal said:


> .....will we have the privilege of seeing video of that coming down??? :msp_drool::msp_w00t::biggrinbounce2:



It's very likely. Talked to some friends yesterday, and we're in the process of planning a wood cutting day over Labor Day weekend. We've got those trees, a tree or 5 at a friend's parents house, and a couple others to do. Beer & bacon to follow. Anyone local that wants to come play (and take home some free wood if you're so inclined) is invited as well.

Between now and then I've got lots of little odds and ends to clean up to keep me occupied, and a wall full of freshly sharpened chains from a 5 hour grinder session last night. Who knew I had so many chains laying around?


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> It's very likely. Talked to some friends yesterday, and we're in the process of planning a wood cutting day over Labor Day weekend. We've got those trees, a tree or 5 at a friend's parents house, and a couple others to do. Beer & bacon to follow. Anyone local that wants to come play (and take home some free wood if you're so inclined) is invited as well.
> 
> Between now and then I've got lots of little odds and ends to clean up to keep me occupied, and a wall full of freshly sharpened chains from a 5 hour grinder session last night. Who knew I had so many chains laying around?



I can believe it... I counted 9 loops of 3/8 .063 chain on one of the hooks... I don't even have an 18" bar... 
I think they're my BIL's...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> I can believe it... I counted 9 loops of 3/8 .063 chain on one of the hooks... I don't even have an 18" bar...
> I think they're my BIL's...



Sharpen them up and you got some stump cutting chains  :msp_sneaky:


----------



## stihly dan

No bar, no good, no cutting stump's.


----------



## ShaneLogs

stihly dan said:


> No bar, no good, no cutting stump's.



Old bar and old chain works good!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I can believe it... I counted 9 loops of 3/8 .063 chain on one of the hooks... I don't even have an 18" bar...
> I think they're my BIL's...



I've got chains that fit stuff I used to own, stuff I don't own, and stuff I'll have to buy just to use the chains  Of course, no extras for the P-41S that needed one in the worst way.



ShaneLogs said:


> Old bar and old chain works good!



Old b&c or not, stumping is hell on saws. Lots of heat and dirt working right next to the ground like that. I've done it, but don't care to if it can be avoided. 1/2 day rental on a stump grinder is less than a new P&C on a saw...


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Old b&c or not, stumping is hell on saws. Lots of heat and dirt working right next to the ground like that. I've done it, but don't care to if it can be avoided. 1/2 day rental on a stump grinder is less than a new P&C on a saw...



I've got a couple old b/c just for that purpose. Both well worn, but I can still keep the chain sharp.


----------



## Hedgerow

My heavy hitters got a fresh sharpening and longer bars for the next big project this week... It's a biggun...:msp_wink:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> My heavy hitters got a fresh sharpening and longer bars for the next big project this week... It's a biggun...:msp_wink:



Ok, I'm impressed. ;o)


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Ok, I'm impressed. ;o)



Need em' to cut this up... I hit the mother load of Pecan...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Need em' to cut this up... I hit the mother load of Pecan...



I guess you did. That's quite a tree. That'll keep someone in firewood for a while. Any decent millable stuff in it?


----------



## cowroy

Hedgerow said:


> Need em' to cut this up... I hit the mother load of Pecan...



I just recently gave up on a big pecan, not quite that big, but it was about 34" through. The way the tree co. fell it it's just too difficult to get what's left out by myself without any equipment. One of these days I will have all I need, but for now I will have to let the big stuff lie unless I can drum up some help. I ended up with four pickup loads which is good, but there is about six more good loads that will rot.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> I guess you did. That's quite a tree. That'll keep someone in firewood for a while. Any decent millable stuff in it?



Don't know if any is worthy of milling... It's worth about 200 a cord for BBQ wood around here... Maybe I should talk to Dave B. south of me to see if he;d want any of the burly sections for table tops...


----------



## Hedgerow

cowroy said:


> I just recently gave up on a big pecan, not quite that big, but it was about 34" through. The way the tree co. fell it it's just too difficult to get what's left out by myself without any equipment. One of these days I will have all I need, but for now I will have to let the big stuff lie unless I can drum up some help. I ended up with four pickup loads which is good, but there is about six more good loads that will rot.



I'm gonna estimate this base at about 5'... But I promise to get a tape on it and post a pic on this thread...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Dayumm Matt - that's a big feller. I'm working the other end of the spectrum, cutting brush - 1" DBH if that.


----------



## BSD

i don't get why you guys kill yourself for the monsters... I guess I'm spoiled with the wood that I get that I can be choosier. nothing over 30" diameter any more, hell even 24". just not worth the sore back and chains that seem to melt by the time you finish a cut.


----------



## Hedgerow

BSD said:


> i don't get why you guys kill yourself for the monsters... I guess I'm spoiled with the wood that I get that I can be choosier. nothing over 30" diameter any more, hell even 24". just not worth the sore back and chains that seem to melt by the time you finish a cut.



It's the fact that it's a Pecan tree... That and I'm the only one in our little area with saws big enough to make quick work out of it... See, we don't have any Hickory or Sugar maple around my place. So 5 or 6 cord of good smoking wood is a real prize for me...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe I should talk to Dave B. south of me to see if he;d want any of the burly sections for table tops...



Might be wort a shot. There might be something really valuable hidden inside.


----------



## zogger

BSD said:


> i don't get why you guys kill yourself for the monsters... I guess I'm spoiled with the wood that I get that I can be choosier. nothing over 30" diameter any more, hell even 24". just not worth the sore back and chains that seem to melt by the time you finish a cut.




Got big stuff to cut! Got work! You can do it with a smaller saw, but why beat on the saw?

I just got done running "Rhino" my cs8000 echo in some pretty beefy big pine. Wouldn't want to limb with it all day, but it sure do get the job done in a hurry! I have two big oaks coming up around 40-48" DBH most likely, dead tree in my yard and another in the pasture where the cows hang out. I have to take them down before they fall down. Once down, oak, what's not to like, in the stacks it goes! Loading big ones isn't too bad because I can tote them around with the tractor cargo box. Lower to ground, roll or flop in anything, no lifting up to tailgate height required. I've had a few I had to quarter or halve before I could budge them, but that's not hard...nice to have a big saw for that, too. And it adds up! I I got to touch it, in the stacks it goes! One inch to four feet, don't care.....and if I get bigger than that, don't care either, I like sawing stuff! Woodrobics, feel the burn! hahahahahaha!

Besides, I like the looks on my boss's face when he drives by and sees me splitting giant rounds with the fiskars!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Might be wort a shot. There might be something really valuable hidden inside.



Like a railroad spike??? Or a clothes line hook???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Like a railroad spike??? Or a clothes line hook???
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hehehe. Not exactly what I had in mind. I was thinking maybe veneer or furniture grade. I have no idea where the tree was standing so I wouldn't venture a guess as to what else might be in there. Hopefully nothing. Not even ants. ;o)


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> My heavy hitters got a fresh sharpening and longer bars for the next big project this week... It's a biggun...:msp_wink:



.....I like the saw stand in the back ground, very nice.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> .....I like the saw stand in the back ground, very nice.....:msp_thumbup:



Yea... I need a bigger one...:msp_unsure:


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Yea... I need a bigger one...:msp_unsure:



.....maybe that Pecan is big enough.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> Like a railroad spike??? Or a clothes line hook???
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't even get me started on the clothes line hook...........


----------



## stihly dan

Is that a STIHL hidden behind those dolmars?


----------



## ShaneLogs

stihly dan said:


> Is that a STIHL hidden behind those dolmars?



Yeah, That is.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihly dan said:


> Is that a STIHL hidden behind those dolmars?



Yes... But I'm not proud of it.. I own 2...
One is the 1st saw I ever had at 12 years old.. The other is a loaner...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## stihly dan

A loaner doesn't count.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihly dan said:


> A loaner doesn't count.



Thanks for the moral support...


----------



## Mac88

German Craftsmanship - Made in the U.S.A.​


----------



## zogger

*Got another big boy*

Here's "Simba", husky 394xp

Simba and Rhino and I are going on a safari soon...


----------



## tomtrees58

pic this up in P A this weekend its old school nice


----------



## Hedgerow

zogger said:


> Here's "Simba", husky 394xp
> 
> Simba and Rhino and I are going on a safari soon...



Uh oh!!! Zogger's got him a big husky now!!!
Ain't no turning' back!!!
Nothin puts a grin on yer face like one of the big dogs...


----------



## zogger

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh!!! Zogger's got him a big husky now!!!
> Ain't no turning' back!!!
> Nothin puts a grin on yer face like one of the big dogs...



Ha! Like it already and ain't even put it to wood yet! I tried but couldn't even start it without using the decompression valve..it's got some snot to it. It revs and is LOUD, one of the previous owners already dual ported the muff. Saw has a little history, it was used pro logging in humboldt county california on them big trees. Only full wrap saw I have now. And I now found out I need a different scrench for the bar nuts, stock one won't fit in there. Might dig through the pile and find another one and hacksaw off the plug side. I won't be using it a whole lot, but I think for felling the big ones it will fit the bill. Simba for the take down and I'll use rhino for bucking of the big chunks and noodling, it weighs more, especially with that big bar, and just settle it into a big log and it self feeds right down. Both those saws got beaucoup power to spare for what I do, boy howdy.

Unless I stumble over a wicked deal I can't say no to, something over 100, maybe for milling if I ever get a chainsaw mill, this should do me for big saws now. I have two 65cc, a 74, an 80 and a 94.

* snort * I still like running the old poulan tophandle the best so far though...bwahahahaha


----------



## ShaneLogs

zogger said:


> Here's "Simba", husky 394xp
> 
> Simba and Rhino and I are going on a safari soon...



Hot Rod Husky.......:msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Zogg, if you're not gonna run the Husky all the time, an old offset box end wrench it the ticket for the bar nuts. On my full wrap Pioneer, I can't quite get even the stubby scrench in there.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve NW WI said:


> Zogg, if you're not gonna run the Husky all the time, an old offset box end wrench it the ticket for the bar nuts. On my full wrap Pioneer, I can't quite get even the stubby scrench in there.



That is a good idea, Steve! PMed u by the way.


----------



## Rattler05.5

I don't have any quality wood but I have a lot of pine and a nice view. Pretty overcast today so the tall mountains are obscured. 
The 4-wheeler for size comparison, bunch of it all blocked up to dry. I cut a lot of it to 29" for my OWB but I can't split them yet. I need to build a longer splitter!


----------



## stihl023/5

That is a lot of pine.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ShaneLogs

That looks good, I like Pine


----------



## Ronaldo

That is a lot of pine!!!!! And by the way, there is nothing wrong with pine----thats all some folks have in their area. You do with what you have! I lived in the wonderful state of Wyoming for a while and only had access to pine and got along just fine. You want to be sure it is well seasoned, but then any wood that you burn should be.
Really enjoyed seeing the pics-thanks.

Ron


----------



## russhd1997

Rattler05.5 said:


> I don't have any quality wood but I have a lot of pine and a nice view. Pretty overcast today so the tall mountains are obscured.
> The 4-wheeler for size comparison, bunch of it all blocked up to dry. I cut a lot of it to 29" for my OWB but I can't split them yet. I need to build a longer splitter!



I cut the wood for my OWB to 24". I too burn a lot of pine. It last longer than you would think and it helps to keep the coal build up under control. My splitter will split 4' sticks so I cut and split in 4' lengths and then cut those in half.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been selling some wood. Sold 6 cords so far. Got alot more to sell, and i cant wait. As more sells, the more of my parking lot i get back.


----------



## NHlocal

2treeornot2tree said:


> Been selling some wood. Sold 6 cords so far. Got alot more to sell, and i cant wait. As more sells, the more of my parking lot i get back.



Nice!, more room for more wood.....?!


----------



## NHlocal

Finally got "the floor" in my woodshed put in, looking pretty sad with no firewood in it..... 







.....not a problem, got about a cord left from last year and more than enough already seasoned to finish filling it up.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## wagz

for some reason i can't see those pictures nh


----------



## NHlocal

NHlocal said:


> Finally got "the floor" in my woodshed put in, looking pretty sad with no firewood in it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....not a problem, got about a cord left from last year and more than enough already seasoned to finish filling it up.....:msp_w00t:





wagz said:


> for some reason i can't see those pictures nh



:msp_confused:.....they seem to be coming up without a problem for me, can you see them in this re-post?.....:dunno:


----------



## Mac88

NHlocal said:


> :msp_confused:.....they seem to be coming up without a problem for me, can you see them in this re-post?.....:dunno:



Nope. Just the little blue squared "there's supposed to be a picture here" question mark.


----------



## artbaldoni

Ok here goes...

Cutting on my own land





Splitting into trailer





Stacking at the house. Nothing special, just heat...





Just did another trailer load today.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ronaldo

You thank us for looking and I give you a big thanks for posting, especially with pictures! I enjoy seeing the pics of others operation, saws, trees, surroundings, and equipment, etc. Love seeing those pics of cutting in the winter with snow and all. I cant wait to get some of that kind of weather as I like to cut and gather in those conditions. No bugs , no heat, no foliage and I can work hard and enjoy it. Looks like you have some great helpers , too. Its a good time when you can include the family in the "keeps us warm operation".

Ron


----------



## Denis Gionet

Ronaldo said:


> You thank us for looking and I give you a big thanks for posting, especially with pictures! I enjoy seeing the pics of others operation, saws, trees, surroundings, and equipment, etc. *Love seeing those pics of cutting in the winter with snow and all*. I cant wait to get some of that kind of weather as I like to cut and gather in those conditions. No bugs , no heat, no foliage and I can work hard and enjoy it. *Looks like you have some great helpers , too. Its a good time when you can include the family in the "keeps us warm operation"*.
> 
> Ron



A little snow is good, but when you get 5 feet of it a year, well, you don't like it quite so much by March & April.

I agree with the helpers too, I like it when mine come out with us and make it a family operation (even if they're still little, 6 and 8). Lots more fun working together I find, and even if it doesn't go a LOT faster, it gets us into the bush together doing something productive as a group. Something we need more of in this day and age.


----------



## Mac88

Denis Gionet said:


> A little snow is good, but when you get 5 feet of it a year, well, you don't like it quite so much by March & April.



I used to live in a place where the average annual snowfall was around 110". I rather enjoyed it.



Denis Gionet said:


> I agree with the helpers too, I like it when mine come out with us and make it a family operation (even if they're still little, 6 and 8). Lots more fun working together I find, and even if it doesn't go a LOT faster, it gets us into the bush together doing something productive as a group. Something we need more of in this day and age.



You mean that people still do that? I thought a family outing these days consisted of a stop at Mikey D's and going to the mall.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> I used to live in a place where the average annual snowfall was around 110". I rather enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that people still do that? I thought a family outing these days consisted of a stop at Mikey D's and going to the mall.



Still a trip to Mickey D's then to the saw shop :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

ShaneLogs said:


> Still a trip to Mickey D's then to the saw shop :hmm3grin2orange:



I know not to bring the whiff to the saw shop. I usually leave there with less than I came in with, when she's around. Alone at least I can fondle the big saws ... 

And we're not much fond of the big M either... goes in fast, comes out faster !


----------



## Mac88

Denis Gionet said:


> I know not to bring the whiff to the saw shop. I usually leave there with less than I came in with, when she's around. Alone at least I can fondle the big saws ...
> 
> And we're not much fond of the big M either... goes in fast, comes out faster !



No kids at home. The youngest is 28 and many miles away. The Mrs. loves to cook. We don't eat out very often. ;o)


----------



## Denis Gionet

Mac88 said:


> No kids at home. The youngest is 28 and many miles away. The Mrs. loves to cook. We don't eat out very often. ;o)



Good for you, lucky to have a good Mrs at home. She takes good care of your stomach I'm sure, and the health benefits of eating real food are countless ! 

(btw, I love your signature, nice and detailed !)


----------



## Mac88

Denis Gionet said:


> Good for you, lucky to have a good Mrs at home. She takes good care of your stomach I'm sure, and the health benefits of eating real food are countless !
> 
> (btw, I love your signature, nice and detailed !)



She runs a saw, limbs and drags brush, runs the splitter, helps with the heavies, and cleans the ash bin most of the time. She's a keeper.

I though the sig said it all. What more can ya' ask for. It's all just "stuff".


----------



## artbaldoni

_You mean that people still do that? I thought a family outing these days consisted of a stop at Mikey D's and going to the mall._

3 kids at home, 1 in college. All help with the wood and never any complaints. The 14 year old twins (1 girl 5' 8" 190 lbs, 1 boy 5' 0" 90 lbs. - yes I said twins) help with cutting and splitting and the 16 year old girl stacks at the pile. College boy helps when home. Momma feeds us. Life is GOOD! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mac88

artbaldoni said:


> _You mean that people still do that? I thought a family outing these days consisted of a stop at Mikey D's and going to the mall._
> 
> 3 kids at home, 1 in college. All help with the wood and never any complaints. The 14 year old twins (1 girl 5' 8" 190 lbs, 1 boy 5' 0" 90 lbs. - yes I said twins) help with cutting and splitting and the 16 year old girl stacks at the pile. College boy helps when home. Momma feeds us. Life is GOOD! :msp_biggrin:



Great family. It doesn't get any better than that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Denis Gionet said:


> I know not to bring the whiff to the saw shop. I usually leave there with less than I came in with, when she's around. Alone at least I can fondle the big saws ...
> 
> And we're not much fond of the big M either... goes in fast, comes out faster !



Yup, I try to go there by my self too so I can handle the saws.

Mickey D's can be brutal on you also!


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> Nope. Just the little blue squared "there's supposed to be a picture here" question mark.



O.K., I'll try again,
.....new floor in the woodshed,














.....now I have to stack in the leftover from last year.....


----------



## wagz

THAT i can see. looks great.


----------



## Mac88

wagz said:


> THAT i can see. looks great.



Yep, looks good to me.


----------



## stihl023/5

Very nice! Problem is where I live they would tax that too:taped:


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> Very nice! Problem is where I live they would tax that too:taped:



And it's only gonna get worse. I'm waiting for the state to tax my compost bin.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> And it's only gonna get worse. I'm waiting for the state to tax my compost bin.



You know its bad when they tax your crapotstir:


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Very nice! Problem is where I live they would tax that too:taped:





Mac88 said:


> And it's only gonna get worse. I'm waiting for the state to tax my compost bin.



Sure don't like hearing stuff like that,:bang: our "local law" here says something about walls and above a certain size so I'm good, for now.....
.....I've got about a cord piled in front left over from last year to stack in and plenty more already seasoned "waiting" to move in..... 

.....time to make coffee and get ready for work, vacation is officially over.....


----------



## seneinsun

hierarchical


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> O.K., I'll try again,
> .....new floor in the woodshed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....now I have to stack in the leftover from last year.....



Fine looking wood shed there, much like I envision myself building next spring. It'll get the wood off the ground and sheltered, should dry just fine in there. Are all 3 sides going to be tarped in, or just the 2 ends ?

The woodpile at the lake is long, but not high, I'd like to have it stacked up about 6 feet high with plenty of space to ventilate between rows.


----------



## certified106

NHlocal said:


> O.K., I'll try again,
> .....new floor in the woodshed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....now I have to stack in the leftover from last year.....



I like the way that turned out. What are the dimensions on that shed? I was actually thinking of building a couple of small sheds like that on my property for wood storage.


----------



## marcomjl

certified106 said:


> I like the way that turned out. What are the dimensions on that shed? I was actually thinking of building a couple of small sheds like that on my property for wood storage.



Looks like 16'x12'. Them pallets give it away.:tongue2:

Screw the taxing, I'd plant some willow or chinese lumber bamboo and hide that thing from view.


----------



## Mac88

marcomjl said:


> Looks like 16'x12'. Them pallets give it away.:tongue2:
> 
> Screw the taxing, I'd plant some willow or chinese lumber bamboo and hide that thing from view.



Taxing authorities use aerial photographs to spot changes to your property. You need something that grows really fast, and with big tops. My compost bin shows up on Google Maps, and it ain't very big.


----------



## Hedgerow

An after picture of the big pecan tree... Bout 3 hours worth of cutting with my work horses...:msp_sneaky:







Ran 2 gallons of pre-mix through the 9010 Saturday... That saw just OWN'S a 36" bar... But she'll wear ya out quick!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stopped by a neighbor's dairy to drop 2 wind damaged Oak trees while I had the work horses in the truck. One of em' was a dandy... The 36" bar wouldn't reach through this one... Unusual for our area...






Size 13 boot for reference... Sorry, didn't have a tape...:bang:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Size 13 boot for reference... sorry, didn't have a tape...:bang:



I think we get the picture. Big tree, no question about it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> I think we get the picture. Big tree, no question about it.



The nice thing about that little job, is all I had to do was notch 1 side, cut around the sides, then in the back, then tap in a couple wedges to keep it from going anywhere. Then the fella comes in and "persuades" it with the track loader...
:msp_wink:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> The nice thing about that little job, is all I had to do was notch 1 side, cut around the sides, then in the back, then tap in a couple wedges to keep it from going anywhere. Then the fella comes in and "persuades" it with the track loader...
> :msp_wink:



Sounds pretty easy to me!


----------



## Mac88

ShaneLogs said:


> Sounds pretty easy to me!



If the wind ain't blowin'.


----------



## Garmins dad

Hedgerow said:


> Stopped by a neighbor's dairy to drop 2 wind damaged Oak trees while I had the work horses in the truck. One of em' was a dandy... The 36" bar wouldn't reach through this one... Unusual for our area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 13 boot for reference... Sorry, didn't have a tape...:bang:



Do you get to take that one home? Man what i would do for oak up here...


----------



## Hedgerow

Garmins dad said:


> Do you get to take that one home? Man what i would do for oak up here...



Nope... Just dropped em' and chunked the trunks up to 30" pieces with the big bar... The biggest thing they got is a 20", and both father and son have OWB's... Not sure how they're gonna get em' split...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Taxing authorities use aerial photographs to spot changes to your property. You need something that grows really fast, and with big tops. My compost bin shows up on Google Maps, and it ain't very big.



Build them under a good canopy pref. cedar or pine make it hard for them:bang::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Not sure how they're gonna get em' split...:hmm3grin2orange:



I thought I read on here somewhere that Fiskars would split anything. ;o)


----------



## cnice_37

NHlocal said:


>



Nice - how about putting some cheap paver blocks/ bricks below to save your nice new floor from rotting out in 2 years?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> I thought I read on here somewhere that Fiskars would split anything. ;o)



Don't know if I'd want to be the one to put that to the test...
:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Just an FYI for some of you guys that don't head over to the chainsaw forum much...
There's a raffle going on for a logger that's been out of commission for a while due to a log rolling over on his leg.
A couple members donated some sweet saws to be raffled off $10 per chance...
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/206549.htm

Just an FYI...


----------



## KiwiBro

*Dolly needs a HD filter kit?*

Go on, buy her a new party dress. She'll lover you long(er) time, for sure.


----------



## Hedgerow

KiwiBro said:


> Go on, buy her a new party dress. She'll lover you long(er) time, for sure.



The 9010 is as HD as you're gonna get... It's a pretty cool old school type of saw... you could about drive posts with it.
"Seriously, it's that heavy" :msp_scared:
The 7900 will eventually get one... Maybe... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## KiwiBro

Hedgerow said:


> The 9010 is as HD as you're gonna get... It's a pretty cool old school type of saw... you could about drive posts with it.
> "Seriously, it's that heavy" :msp_scared:
> The 7900 will eventually get one... Maybe... :msp_sneaky:


For such a good saw, they really could have done a better stock filter on the 7900.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> I thought I read on here somewhere that Fiskars would split anything. ;o)



Technically you probably can. If it won't split on end, you can always flip it sideways and chop through the nastier parts. I actually do this *sometimes* but not all the time. I give every piece o wood two chances to split, after that, noodle. What happnes is it might not be ready or seasoned enough, going throughy that with some big pine rounds now. every few weeks I try them, getting to the stage now the outside will come off fairly well, but closer to the heartwood takes some more air drying. some of the crotches won't split on end easy, but laying them sideways, usually a whack on each side and they split.

I just like having a variety of tools so I can grab that which does the best for the job at hand. nice having a variety of saws/sizes plus different splitting tools. Fiskars will do at least 90% of the rounds I encounter. That's a lot of wood really. I could afford to not even mess with the other ten percent, dump it down a ravine, but I like a little challenge so I beaver away at them.

Then there's the work/sport angle. Fiskars is downright fun to swing, the regular maul is just work. Much more fun doing sport splitting.


----------



## jcl

Mac88 said:


> Taxing authorities use aerial photographs to spot changes to your property. You need something that grows really fast, and with big tops. My compost bin shows up on Google Maps, and it ain't very big.



that's why i keep my stuff at my parents house they have 80 acres. I've got 1.5


----------



## Mac88

Mac88 said:


> I thought I read on here somewhere that Fiskars would split anything. ;o)





Hedgerow said:


> Don't know if I'd want to be the one to put that to the test...
> :msp_scared:





zogger said:


> Technically you probably can.



I wanna see the vid when someone attacks the butt end of that Oak that Hedgerow just prepped. Just sayin'. ;o)


----------



## Mac88

jcl said:


> that's why i keep my stuff at my parents house they have 80 acres. I've got 1.5



Good idea. Our nearest available acreage is 1400 miles away. That wouldn't be too handy for us. That's ok, we're looking at putting a lot of mileage between us and all these asinine zoning laws.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> Good idea. Our nearest available acreage is 1400 miles away. That wouldn't be too handy for us. That's ok, we're looking at putting a lot of mileage between us and all these asinine zoning laws.



Drop some stuff of here, I got all kinds of room where we can " Hide " stuff at


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Fine looking wood shed there, much like I envision myself building next spring. It'll get the wood off the ground and sheltered, should dry just fine in there. Are all 3 sides going to be tarped in, or just the 2 ends?
> The woodpile at the lake is long, but not high, I'd like to have it stacked up about 6 feet high with plenty of space to ventilate between rows.



Thanks Denis,
the tarp on the end stays up pretty much all the time, "most" of the rain/snow we get comes from North or West and that's the North end of the shed so it keeps most of the precip. off the wood. I built in enough of an overhang on the front(East) and back(West) to keep "most" of the precip. out, but I do hang a heavy tarp on the front in the winter to keep that Nor'easter snow out.....



certified106 said:


> I like the way that turned out. What are the dimensions on that shed? I was actually thinking of building a couple of small sheds like that on my property for wood storage.





marcomjl said:


> Looks like 16'x12'. Them pallets give it away.:tongue2:



Good guess based on the pallets but, they're "small" pallets, maybe an inch or two over 3ft square, I snapped a few pics in between stacking wood.....

*.....8ft front to back.....*






*.....12ft long.....*





*.....just over 5ft in the back.....*





*.....just over 7ft in the front.....*






.....that gives me enough room to fit about 4 1/2 cord, enough to get me through a long cold winter, and it's just enough pitch on the metal roof for the snow to very slowly unload itself (so I don't have to do it :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## Mac88

Nice pics NH, thanks for posting them.


----------



## wagz

paint leaves onto your shingles


----------



## Garmins dad

wagz said:


> paint leaves onto your shingles



Camo tarp.. :msp_wink:

nice wood shed..


----------



## NHlocal

wagz said:


> paint leaves onto your shingles



I don't think the wife would go for the "real tree" look on the house.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Garmins dad said:


> Camo tarp.. :msp_wink:
> 
> nice wood shed..



Ayuh, camo tarp, I like that, thanks! :msp_thumbup: 
(it's all a very "low budget" operation, if I can get a hold of one "cheap, cheap", also, most of the PT came from a "cull pack" I got from Lowe's right down the street for $20 and the metal for the roof was free!!! )
.....make coffee and get ready for "work" time again.....
Have a good week.

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## stihl023/5

Show some more pics when you fill it up.


----------



## bcorradi

Here is a load of red oak I/we (my family and I) just finished up. We split it all by hand exclusively with the X25 and X27. Out of the whole lot there were about 40 pieces that I'll be noodling later.


----------



## NHlocal

bcorradi said:


> Here is a load of red oak I/we (my family and I) just finished up. We split it all by hand exclusively with the X25 and X27. Out of the whole lot there were about 40 pieces that I'll be noodling later.



Ayuh, that's a nice lookin' pile of Oak you got there, gonna get plenty of heat out of that.....family operation, that's the way to get it done.


----------



## zogger

bcorradi said:


> Here is a load of red oak I/we (my family and I) just finished up. We split it all by hand exclusively with the X25 and X27. Out of the whole lot there were about 40 pieces that I'll be noodling later.



Outstanding! Goes to show you don't really need a power splitter to get some decent..well, your's ain't stacked yet, but heaps 0 loads of wood!


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Show some more pics when you fill it up.



I'm in the process of loading in last year's left overs, 
.....when I fill it, pics will come.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wagz

my god that's a lot of wood...


----------



## bkc

That is a nice pile of wood. 

Brian


----------



## bcorradi

Thanks guys. Yeah its a fair amount of wood...a 12 cord log load. I'm about to order a 12-13 cord load of white birch within the next week to play with.


----------



## Garmins dad

bcorradi said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah its a fair amount of wood...a 12 cord log load. I'm about to order a 12-13 cord load of white birch within the next week to play with.



:msp_scared: play??? sheeze.. you and i have different ideas about play time.. BUT.. keep it up man. nice pile of heat you have there.. Can't wait to see your next pile of heat.. :msp_smile:


----------



## ShaneLogs

bcorradi said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah its a fair amount of wood...a 12 cord log load. I'm about to order a 12-13 cord load of white birch within the next week to play with.



Birch bark is an awesome fire starter too. Just let your Birch dry out good and you will love it! Burns hot and nice. Doesn't split really hard too. It's kinda stringy though.


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> Birch bark is an awesome fire starter too. Just let your Birch dry out good and you will love it! Burns hot and nice. Doesn't split really hard too. It's kinda stringy though.



Ayuh, for a "natural" fire starter Birch bark is one of the best.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

True, I used a bit last weekend, it burns a damn site better than any newsprint you can find. I gotta knock over a few birch for firewood, just to get some bark ! There's a few nice ones standing where I hunt, I'll be sure to bring a load back on a trip home.


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, for a "natural" fire starter Birch bark is one of the best.....:msp_thumbup:



Oh yeah, I love it. Awesome stuff!


----------



## danthe

One of our friends just started doing moose calls out of white birch bark. Lucky me he's keeping all leftover cutting for me:jester: I presently have 8 bags (white tire bags). I figure I will have some for a few years cause when the cold season starts I can go a few weeks without needing to start the fire. I take the ash out in covered metal pails when it still has red amber.

Wood is all piles up for the winter. Just need to cover it up soon and getting ready to start over for next years supply. I will send pics soon.


----------



## ShaneLogs

danthe said:


> One of our friends just started doing moose calls out of white birch bark. Lucky me he's keeping all leftover cutting for me:jester: I presently have 8 bags (white tire bags). I figure I will have some for a few years cause when the cold season starts I can go a few weeks without needing to start the fire. I take the ash out in covered metal pails when it still has red amber.
> 
> Wood is all piles up for the winter. Just need to cover it up soon and getting ready to start over for next years supply. I will send pics soon.



That's pretty cool! Howdy neighbor


----------



## bcorradi

ShaneLogs said:


> Birch bark is an awesome fire starter too. Just let your Birch dry out good and you will love it! Burns hot and nice. Doesn't split really hard too. It's kinda stringy though.



We used to burn a lot of birch when I lived in northern, mn, but I haven't burnt much here in central, mn. However, I will be burning some this winter. I've been selling 1/3 cord loads of split birch to bonfire burners this summer for $125. I sold enough already to pay for my load of red oak and got over half saved for a load of birch. Next year I hope to sell this a whole log load of birch this way.


----------



## wagz

i backpack a good bit and birch is always something i'm on the lookout for as i'm hiking. anytime i can i grab a few of the rolls of bark that are lying on the ground and stuff em in my pocket. they are great for starting a campfire and getting it past that critical 5 minute window from initial flame to coals...


----------



## damato333

How do so many of you guys stack your wood so nicely and keep your splitting area so clean. I'm embarassed to show pictures of my wood piles and splitting area. I'm especially embarassed of my splitting area after looking at all the guys who clean up around their splitter.


----------



## Mac88

damato333 said:


> How do so many of you guys stack your wood so nicely and keep your splitting area so clean. I'm embarassed to show pictures of my wood piles and splitting area. I'm especially embarassed of my splitting area after looking at all the guys who clean up around their splitter.



This make ya feel better?


----------



## Garmins dad

WOW nice wood stack.. and btw.. THAT'S still a clean area.. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mac88

Garmins dad said:


> WOW nice wood stack.. and btw.. THAT'S still a clean area.. :msp_unsure:



Hehe...you can't see all the area. It's kinda messy.


----------



## woodbooga

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, for a "natural" fire starter Birch bark is one of the best.....:msp_thumbup:



never gets wet neither, even after a downpoor. Got many a camp fire going in the wet using birchbark and pine twiggies. 

The waterresistent properties of white birch was well understood by the various Abenaki, Mowhawk, etc. who used it in canoemaking and basketry.

The wood under the bark's good for burnen, too. Quick seasoning and hot n' fast to prep up the maple and oaks.


----------



## Steve NW WI

woodbooga said:


> never gets wet neither, even after a downpoor. Got many a camp fire going in the wet using birchbark and pine twiggies.
> 
> The waterresistent properties of white birch was well understood by the various Abenaki, Mowhawk, etc. who used it in canoemaking and basketry.
> 
> The wood under the bark's good for burnen, too. Quick seasoning and hot n' fast to prep up the maple and oaks.



Good to see ya around again, 'booga! 

I've not seen the "quick seasoning" in white birch here, seems to hold moisture longer than say maple, but not as long as oak. Yes, it's all split, at least everything over 4". I do like burning it, although it may be worth more to city people around here than it is to me. I've talked to some local members who are getting more $/cord for birch than they are for oak, from the "ambience" burners. I might have to sell the cord I have dried here, and put a nice check in the wallet. I've got plenty of other choices to burn, and I think a stack of bark off oak or elm looks prettier next to the stove than birch does.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Mac88 said:


> This make ya feel better?



Yeah, that looks familiar.... like my cutting/splitting/piling area at the lake. Filled the trailer (7x7) with bark & sawdust the other day !


----------



## damato333

I'll take pictures of my splitting area/wood piles today. But I'll take pics after I split a few cords.:chainsawguy:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> This make ya feel better?



Still pretty neat there!


----------



## damato333

View attachment 250676
View attachment 250677
View attachment 250678
View attachment 250678
View attachment 250675


You can see my nicely stacked firewood and my beautifully cleaned splitting area. Now after seeing the pics that my phone takes, I think I am more embarassed of my phone than my non stacked firewood and my messy splitting area lol. Those logs on the side I just scored yesterday. There is some maple, ash, and 2 or 3 pine logs.


----------



## Mac88

damato333 said:


> You can see my nicely stacked firewood and my beautifully cleaned splitting area. Now after seeing the pics that my phone takes, I think I am more embarassed of my phone than my non stacked firewood and my messy splitting area lol. Those logs on the side I just scored yesterday. There is some maple, ash, and 2 or 3 pine logs.



Looks like a work in progress. I don't see a thing to be embarrassed about. When you've got that much going on it's pretty hard to keep it cleaned up.


----------



## Rudedog

damato333 said:


> You can see my nicely stacked firewood and my beautifully cleaned splitting area. Now after seeing the pics that my phone takes, I think I am more embarassed of my phone than my non stacked firewood and my messy splitting area lol. Those logs on the side I just scored yesterday. There is some maple, ash, and 2 or 3 pine logs.



Man, you've got a crap ton of wood. Your splitter looks like a Timberwolf. I always have a huge mess of bark because half of what I scrounge is Honey Locust. That's a mess to split but burns great. I'm guessing you sell wood because that would be a lot to burn in one house.


----------



## Ronaldo

damato333, those pics look pretty good to me and looks like a nice area to cut and split in. Good Work and lots of wood--I like.

Ron


----------



## Denis Gionet

Bah, the little stuff in the last pic is good for land fill, it'll dry and firm up the muddy areas ! Nice big stuff you have there, good score !


----------



## damato333

Ronaldo said:


> damato333, those pics look pretty good to me and looks like a nice area to cut and split in. Good Work and lots of wood--I like.
> 
> Ron



When I first looked at them I think my computer zoomed in on the pictures automatically.


----------



## damato333

Rudedog said:


> Man, you've got a crap ton of wood. Your splitter looks like a Timberwolf. I always have a huge mess of bark because half of what I scrounge is Honey Locust. That's a mess to split but burns great. I'm guessing you sell wood because that would be a lot to burn in one house.



It's not a timberwolf. It's an All Wood Log Splitter. It's almost a timberwolf but just a little cheapier.


----------



## NHlocal

O.K., got the "first part" done, leftover firewood I didn't burn last year is in the woodshed. I was a little surprised to find out there's just over 1 cord, burned less than I thought, but it was a very mild winter. Not sure when I can move wood from my Church property to my woodshed, hopefully within the next few weeks.....:msp_thumbup:


.....my woodshed/splitting area this afternoon, ayuh, aside from the pile of bark and "chunks" I do like to keep it clean.....










.....and this is where I'm pulling the wood from, more than 80% Red Oak with a mix of Ash, Beech, and Red Maple.....:biggrinbounce2:







.....I'll be adding to the "log pile" on my Church property soon, I'm cutting an Elm and Cherry for my brother in law either tomorrow or Monday. :msp_w00t: 
Have a good weekend! 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## awspence

Not sure where else I should post this, but here is the wood that is about to be added to my pile.... I have about 4-5 more trailer loads this size i can go pick up out of the same pile.


----------



## Mac88

NH, that shed looks good empty, but it looks a lot better with wood in it. Great pics.


----------



## stihl023/5

NHlocal said:


> O.K., got the "first part" done, leftover firewood I didn't burn last year is in the woodshed. I was a little surprised to find out there's just over 1 cord, burned less than I thought, but it was a very mild winter. Not sure when I can move wood from my Church property to my woodshed, hopefully within the next few weeks.....:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> .....my woodshed/splitting area this afternoon, ayuh, aside from the pile of bark and "chunks" I do like to keep it clean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and this is where I'm pulling the wood from, more than 80% Red Oak with a mix of Ash, Beech, and Red Maple.....:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I'll be adding to the "log pile" on my Church property soon, I'm cutting an Elm and Cherry for my brother in law either tomorrow or Monday. :msp_w00t:
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



That is some nice looking areas!


----------



## Ronaldo

awspence said:


> Not sure where else I should post this, but here is the wood that is about to be added to my pile.... I have about 4-5 more trailer loads this size i can go pick up out of the same pile.



Looks like a very nice load and more where it came from-I'd say wood SCORE! What kind is it?

Ron


----------



## awspence

To be honest, I wasn't paying a whole lot of attention as i pulled it out of the pile, but it is mostly red oak, probably 70% at least. But just from walking around the woods in that area there is probably some hickory buried in there, some white oak, and maybe a stick or two of tulip poplar.

It is definitely a SCORE for me, i have to scrounge 2-3 weekends to come across one load like this a lot of times.


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> NH, that shed looks good empty, but it looks a lot better with wood in it. Great pics.





stihl023/5 said:


> That is some nice looking areas!



Thanks! It may take a little while between my "full time" work at the shop and cutting trees but, I will post pics when it's full.  
.....time to make coffee and get ready for work.....


----------



## NHlocal

awspence said:


> To be honest, I wasn't paying a whole lot of attention as i pulled it out of the pile, but it is mostly red oak, probably 70% at least. But just from walking around the woods in that area there is probably some hickory buried in there, some white oak, and maybe a stick or two of tulip poplar.
> 
> It is definitely a SCORE for me, i have to scrounge 2-3 weekends to come across one load like this a lot of times.



That's a great score for firewood!!!


----------



## marcomjl

NHlocal said:


> O.K., got the "first part" done, leftover firewood I didn't burn last year is in the woodshed. I was a little surprised to find out there's just over 1 cord, burned less than I thought, but it was a very mild winter. Not sure when I can move wood from my Church property to my woodshed, hopefully within the next few weeks.....:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> .....my woodshed/splitting area this afternoon, ayuh, aside from the pile of bark and "chunks" I do like to keep it clean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and this is where I'm pulling the wood from, more than 80% Red Oak with a mix of Ash, Beech, and Red Maple.....:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I'll be adding to the "log pile" on my Church property soon, I'm cutting an Elm and Cherry for my brother in law either tomorrow or Monday. :msp_w00t:
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:




Where is the camo pattern painted on the roof? Or at least the camo netting to avoid taxation?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

marcomjl said:


> Where is the camo pattern painted on the roof? Or at least the camo netting to avoid taxation?:msp_biggrin:



We have a neighborhood watch network, whenever the "tax man" drives up or flies over I get an "alert" and I push the camo net activation button and it instantly slides into place. :hmm3grin2orange: 
No, not really. :msp_flapper: Because of the way it's built and the size, :msp_sneaky: they don't hit me with taxes on it.


----------



## zogger

*camo*



NHlocal said:


> We have a neighborhood watch network, whenever the "tax man" drives up or flies over I get an "alert" and I push the camo net activation button and it instantly slides into place. :hmm3grin2orange:
> No, not really. :msp_flapper: Because of the way it's built and the size, :msp_sneaky: they don't hit me with taxes on it.




Movie "nice dreams", the old cheech and chong movie. They had their big pot patch in a backyard, with a light blue filmy ripply cover way over head. When the cop helicopter flew over, they would climb up a ladder, stick half their body through a slit in the plastic and act like they were doing the backstroke in a swimming pool.


----------



## Mac88

NHlocal said:


> We have a neighborhood watch network, whenever the "tax man" drives up or flies over I get an "alert" and I push the camo net activation button and it instantly slides into place. :hmm3grin2orange:
> No, not really. :msp_flapper:



Funny you should mention that. Our "tax wienie" stopped by just the other day. He walks around the property and takes pictures. It's kind of a regular event around here. I guess they're looking for any excuse to jack our our taxes yet again. :msp_angry:

We are seriously looking at making a 1500 mile relocation, as long as it includes at least 50 predominately wooded acres.


----------



## damato333

Mac88 said:


> Funny you should mention that. Our "tax wienie" stopped by just the other day. He walks around the property and takes pictures. It's kind of a regular event around here. I guess they're looking for any excuse to jack our our taxes yet again. :msp_angry:
> 
> We are seriously looking at making a 1500 mile relocation, as long as it includes at least 50 predominately wooded acres.



Around me as long as they can't see it from the road you can do whatever you want.


----------



## stihly dan

Thats alot of wood to tote 1500 miles.


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> Funny you should mention that. Our "tax wienie" stopped by just the other day. He walks around the property and takes pictures. It's kind of a regular event around here. I guess they're looking for any excuse to jack our our taxes yet again. :msp_angry:
> 
> We are seriously looking at making a 1500 mile relocation, as long as it includes at least 50 predominately wooded acres.



In N.H. we don't have sales tax but they do hit us "pretty heavy" with property taxes,:deadhorse: so I don't feel one bit guilty when I can "legally" put up a decent woodshed without getting whacked with higher property taxes.  :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Tax guys dont come around here very often. Probably because it would not take long for them to get shot at.


----------



## Mac88

stihly dan said:


> Thats alot of wood to tote 1500 miles.



Maybe we can drop it at your place. The wood is cheap, transportation charges will be a real "beech". ;o)



NHlocal said:


> In N.H. we don't have sales tax but they do hit us "pretty heavy" with property taxes,:deadhorse: so I don't feel one bit guilty when I can "legally" put up a decent woodshed without getting whacked with higher property taxes.  :msp_thumbsup:



Here, the woodshed is a "roofed structure", so it's taxed. 



husqvarnaguy said:


> Tax guys dont come around here very often. Probably because it would not take long for them to get shot at.



They would just show up with and armed guard around here.


----------



## Rudedog

NHlocal, I really like the looks and functionality of this wood storage that you built. Looks simple, attractive and straight forward. My trim carpentry skills are lacking but I think I could handle this next spring.


----------



## stihl023/5

husqvarnaguy said:


> Tax guys dont come around here very often. Probably because it would not take long for them to get shot at.



My dog thinks they are tasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## stihly dan

Mac88 said:


> Maybe we can drop it at your place. The wood is cheap, transportation charges will be a real "beech". ;o)
> 
> 
> 
> Here, the woodshed is a "roofed structure", so it's taxed.
> 
> 
> 
> They would just show up with and armed guard around here.



I am not sure if theres hedge up here. If there is i don't know what it looks like.


----------



## Mac88

stihly dan said:


> I am not sure if theres hedge up here. If there is i don't know what it looks like.



I don't know. I understand it's been grown in all the lower 48. How well it survives up there is another question. I don't have any pre-split pics, but I can get some when the sun comes up tomorrow.


----------



## NHlocal

Rudedog said:


> NHlocal, I really like the looks and functionality of this wood storage that you built. Looks simple, attractive and straight forward. My trim carpentry skills are lacking but I think I could handle this next spring.



Thanks, :msp_smile:
I sure ain't a carpenter by any stretch of the imagination, so my plan was to keep it simple yet functional/practical, and build it to last. It's 8' x 12' (it will hold 4 [SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]2[/SUB] cord), but the size could easily be changed to meet whatever need you have.


----------



## stihl023/5

Did a darn fine job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowroy

You guys in the north talkin bout tax people snoopin around?!?!?  I have never even heard of that let alone seen any. You need to move south. Here we have a 9.25% sales tax so everyone gets to pay. Property taxes are not nearly as hard on us property owners. I pay $595 a year on a little over an acre, a 1500 square foot house, and a two bay detached garage. 

The high sales tax also means a balanced state budget and no local or state income taxes. :msp_wink:


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Did a darn fine job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, I appreciate that. :msp_thumbup: I learned some good basic carpentry skills from my Dad when I was young and they have served me very well.


----------



## Mac88

cowroy said:


> The high sales tax also means a balanced state budget and no local or state income taxes. :msp_wink:



TN would be ok if I could find decent land prices. There used to be some pretty nice land in North and South Carolina, until the city folks found it. Now it's peppered with $250K weekend "camps". I'm not interested in paying $2000/acre for 50 acres of woodland. Maybe I'll take a look.


----------



## wagz

shed really looks nice NH...


----------



## stihl023/5

I would love to live in Tenn. ! But here in N.W Mich. the tax is insane a similar parcel to the one stated a few threads ago would be 3 times that here. If you look at every small thing be it tax etc. what happened to "land of the free"?


----------



## avason

cowroy said:


> You guys in the north talkin bout tax people snoopin around?!?!?  I have never even heard of that let alone seen any. You need to move south. Here we have a 9.25% sales tax so everyone gets to pay. Property taxes are not nearly as hard on us property owners. I pay $595 a year on a little over an acre, a 1500 square foot house, and a two bay detached garage.
> 
> The high sales tax also means a balanced state budget and no local or state income taxes. :msp_wink:



Serioulsly? WTF!!!!


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Mac88 said:


> TN would be ok if I could find decent land prices. There used to be some pretty nice land in North and South Carolina, until the city folks found it. Now it's peppered with $250K weekend "camps". I'm not interested in paying $2000/acre for 50 acres of woodland. Maybe I'll take a look.



Land is high around here. Especially since there is a golf resort nearby. Never have under stood why people want to pay so much for a game that involves sticks and balls. As for property tax I hate it. Its like paying rent for your own property and if you dont pay it they will seize it. So its kinda like we dont own it. Need to ask them where in the Constitution is property tax.


----------



## Mac88

husqvarnaguy said:


> Land is high around here. Especially since there is a golf resort nearby. Never have under stood why people want to pay so much for a game that involves sticks and balls. As for property tax I hate it. Its like paying rent for your own property and if you dont pay it they will seize it. So its kinda like we dont own it. Need to ask them where in the Constitution is property tax.



Don't get me started on golf.

This isn't the political forum, so I won't comment on WHY property taxes are so high. Let's just leave it at "gross mismanagement".


----------



## stihl023/5

Funny thing is Michigan is supposedly broke!!!!!!!! Now back to woodpiles


----------



## cowroy

avason said:


> Serioulsly? WTF!!!!



Must be bad where your at 


I don't have a lot of room here on my one acre so I leave a lot of wood spread out where I cut and split it. I will get some pics soon.


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Funny thing is Michigan is supposedly broke!!!!!!!! Now back to woodpiles





cowroy said:


> Must be bad where your at
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot of room here on my one acre so I leave a lot of wood spread out where I cut and split it. I will get some pics soon.



I'll be taking down at least one tree tomorrow, I'll get pics of the wood that's going on my woodpile.....:biggrinbounce2:opcorn:


----------



## wagz

here's my updated woodshed/splitting area...

[video=youtube;-Czhn9sm2Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Czhn9sm2Ts[/video]


----------



## rwoods

A few shots of our wood ministry's wood yard. It is in an old practice bomb manufacturing plant that looks to have been bombed itself.

Outside the fence:












A sign that causes difficulty for some:






View attachment 251333
View attachment 251334
View attachment 251335


Ron


----------



## rwoods

First pile just inside the gate (you can see some white pine that ignored the sign):


























View attachment 251337
View attachment 251338
View attachment 251339
View attachment 251340


----------



## rwoods

Inside the building (200 feet long):











Looking back the other way:






Some of our equipment:











View attachment 251341
View attachment 251342
View attachment 251343
View attachment 251344
View attachment 251345


----------



## rwoods

We keep our secret weapons under wrap:






View attachment 251346


Ron


----------



## rwoods

More outside piles: 
















Entry to building:






View attachment 251347
View attachment 251348
View attachment 251349
View attachment 251350


Pictures are done. I can't wait until October when summer break is over and we get cranking again. Ron


----------



## marcomjl

wagz said:


> here's my updated woodshed/splitting area...
> 
> [video=youtube;-Czhn9sm2Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Czhn9sm2Ts[/video]


Looking good. My advice would be:
#1 to place a larger chunk under the tire to rest on and helps elevate the wood and utilize a good hard base to split at. 

#2 Get a Fiskars X27. Second thought, just get the fiskars and swing away.





And to Rwoods,

wow!


----------



## wagz

that ground there is packed, and when you elevate the log you lose distance on your swing, which is really what creates the force. no need for the fiskars, as the maul works perfectly for me...


----------



## cowroy

Ron, I really wish I was closer to be able to help with that ministry. About how many families do you supply wood to in a winter?


----------



## Denis Gionet

I fetched a "little" load of wood on Saturday afternoon..... about a cord of Tamarack & Poplar..... had to go back to fetch the bike after unloading this :

View attachment 251387


----------



## rwoods

cowroy said:


> Ron, I really wish I was closer to be able to help with that ministry. About how many families do you supply wood to in a winter?



I don't really know but they haul between 500 to 700 "loads" a seasons. A load can be a 16' tandem trailer down to a 10' x 6' single axle with a 12' foot dump thrown in for good measure. Some of the hickory is sold or traded to bbq restaurants.

I get the easy end - cutting and a little inbound loading and hauling. The splitting crews probably work the hardest. Outbound loads are loaded by the skid steer then offloaded and stacked by hand. 

Local churches rotate feeding the crews breakfast and lunch. The local Food Bank qualifies the recepients. I have so much fun that it is hard to accept the "Thank You"s that are often given. Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Took down 2 trees yesterday to add to the woodpile, an Elm and a Cherry. Not too big but, more to throw on the pile.....:msp_thumbup:

.....here's where I dropped 'em.....








.....here they are cut up and piled on the home owner's property, still have to load 'em up and bring 'em home.....





.....time to make coffee and get ready for work, have a good week.....

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## chucker

View attachment 251512
View attachment 251511
View attachment 251510
View attachment 251423
headed out this morning to retrieve another 1/2 cord to finish out the last full 10 cord for 2012/13 late snow wood.... this pic shows 5 2/3rds red oak from earlier last month before the big heat! bring on the cold please! finished out the 10 cords for late this coming winter..


----------



## chucker

*fresh pic's*

View attachment 251513
View attachment 251514
View attachment 251515
View attachment 251516
View attachment 251517
added some new pic's....


----------



## wagz

that's a lot chucker!


----------



## blk90s13

I will get some pictures in here soon, very good looking stacks everyone ( I just went through the entire thread )


----------



## NHlocal

blk90s13 said:


> I will get some pictures in here soon, very good looking stacks everyone ( I just went through the entire thread )



.....opcorn::Eye:^:Eye:.....


----------



## Hedgerow

Had to start filling in the last bay with the latest Pecan tree... I don't think it would weather very well outside...
So much for parking the 4-wheeler in there anymore...






Hopefully finish up the tree in a few days...


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Had to start filling in the last bay with the latest Pecan tree... I don't think it would weather very well outside...
> So much for parking the 4-wheeler in there anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully finish up the tree in a few days...



Nice work, :msp_thumbup: about how many cord you gettin' out of that (huge) Pecan tree?


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> Nice work, :msp_thumbup: about how many cord you gettin' out of that (huge) Pecan tree?



I'm at just shy of 2 right now, so I figure somewhere in the neighborhood of 4...


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> I'm at just shy of 2 right now, so I figure somewhere in the neighborhood of 4...



WOW! :msp_ohmy: that's a good haul out of one tree.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> WOW! :msp_ohmy: that's a good haul out of one tree.....:msp_thumbup:



Yea... It's a biggun'... You'd think that stuff would split decent having been dead a while and shrunk out of it's bark mostly... But Nope.... Varies greatly from piece to piece...


----------



## Mac88

I don't have any pictures, but I was working 'til dark splittin' cherry and walnut. I had a bunch of "to-do's" this morning so I didn't get started until after lunch. Came home to find a bunch of blow-down off one of our walnuts that's real close to the house. BIL came over with his big ladder and little Tanaka and went up in the tree to take care of the broken stubs, some dead branches, and just do a general clean-up of the tree. I got to do the ground work. I broke out my little Craftsman 2.0 to limb up all the stuff on the ground. Anything bigger than 3" goes on the woodpile, everything else goes down to the burn pile. So I finally got all that cleaned up, along with raking up about a million green walnuts that the wind shook out of the tree. Right around that time the dinner bell went off so I had to stop for a bit. I managed to get back out, fire up the splitter, and attack that cherry "present" I got the other day, along with the larger limbs out of the walnut. I worked 'til dark. Got maybe a little better than 1/3 of a cord, layin' on the ground. I'll finish it tomorrow.


----------



## blk90s13

Some from around my back yard, the stacked pile is first to go this winter.


----------



## blk90s13

The first picture is my backyard splitting area 


The rest is from my work yard, next time I am out with the camera will take LOTS of pictures for this thread


----------



## blk90s13

Some of the wood I picked up a couple of weeks ago


----------



## D&B Mack

*Your Pics*



blk90s13 said:


> Some from around my back yard, the stacked pile is first to go this winter.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Your Pics*



blk90s13 said:


> The first picture is my backyard splitting area
> 
> 
> The rest is from my work yard, next time I am out with the camera will take LOTS of pictures for this thread


----------



## D&B Mack

*Your Last Pic*



blk90s13 said:


> Some of the wood I picked up a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Rudedog

*Chucker you got so many likes I had to help you out....*


----------



## Rudedog

*chucker, you owe me a beer.*


----------



## chadsailors

*my wood barn*

I made it 50 pages into this thread. Lots of nice stacks on here! I spend alot of time on AS so i figured i would post what i have amd start getting involved. I just started spliting today and have a half cord split. I dont think i have near enough for the winter but it happens. Been really busy with work and other projects but in 3 weeks ill finally be free to start cutting again. and it will be a good reason to start breaking in my brand new MS362. This is just what i cut last season/winter for this winters heat. Everything you see setting inside my barn was all cut with 2 Poulans one 4218Pro and my wild thang! Haha 2 wild thangs the first one the crank broke. Suprise! Finally bought a good saw for this year. Its an addiction now. Its only my second year heating with wood so im still doing alot of learning and research. Awesome site and some goods guys. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## chadsailors

Sorry about the links. I dont know how to get them to come up in the thread. i dont know much about computers, This is my first one i got last month. And i dont even have a TV so you can imagine how i am with this thing haha.

thers another cord or so off to the left that isnt pictured. I split all by hand so far.No mind the homemade splitter. Its a friends father in laws and after him bringing it over and me seeing it im safer not even trying it. Im a mechanic by trade, that thing wouldnt split 3 pieces before the motor/pump lovejoy joint was chewed up or the motor broke right off the frame.


----------



## Mac88

chadsailors said:


> Sorry about the links. I dont know how to get them to come up in the thread. i dont know much about computers, This is my first one i got last month. And i dont even have a TV so you can imagine how i am with this thing haha.
> 
> thers another cord or so off to the left that isnt pictured. I split all by hand so far.No mind the homemade splitter. Its a friends father in laws and after him bringing it over and me seeing it im safer not even trying it. Im a mechanic by trade, that thing wouldnt split 3 pieces before the motor/pump lovejoy joint was chewed up or the motor broke right off the frame.



Looks like you've been busy. Do you work inside the shed or do all that cutting and splitting outdoors?


----------



## chadsailors

All inside the barn for now. i buck it and load it all in my truck and bring it to the barn. I unload and stack it as shown and it dries for about 9-10 month. then i split and restack/sort all inside. When i need to refill my basement i just back my truck to the correct piles and toss a load on. i Have access though 4 seperate doorways to all the stacks. All under one roof. never gets wet and its like a wind tunnel plus the bucked stacks all face the east so they get a few hours of sunlight each day to help dry them.

Once its inside i do no cutting. Just splitting.


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Gotta get some pics of mine on here. Gotta bunch of wood to get up if someone wants to help. Trying to put America Back To Work.


----------



## zogger

chadsailors said:


> Sorry about the links. I dont know how to get them to come up in the thread. i dont know much about computers, This is my first one i got last month. And i dont even have a TV so you can imagine how i am with this thing haha.
> 
> thers another cord or so off to the left that isnt pictured. I split all by hand so far.No mind the homemade splitter. Its a friends father in laws and after him bringing it over and me seeing it im safer not even trying it. Im a mechanic by trade, that thing wouldnt split 3 pieces before the motor/pump lovejoy joint was chewed up or the motor broke right off the frame.



That'l work, real nice arrangement and processing area! Especially nice as I guess in the winter you could work under lights at night?


----------



## NHlocal

Rudedog said:


>



.....so very neat and clean, very nice.....


----------



## NHlocal

chadsailors said:


> I made it 50 pages into this thread. Lots of nice stacks on here! I spend alot of time on AS so i figured i would post what i have amd start getting involved. I just started spliting today and have a half cord split. I dont think i have near enough for the winter but it happens. Been really busy with work and other projects but in 3 weeks ill finally be free to start cutting again. and it will be a good reason to start breaking in my brand new MS362. This is just what i cut last season/winter for this winters heat. Everything you see setting inside my barn was all cut with 2 Poulans one 4218Pro and my wild thang! Haha 2 wild thangs the first one the crank broke. Suprise! Finally bought a good saw for this year. Its an addiction now. Its only my second year heating with wood so im still doing alot of learning and research. Awesome site and some goods guys. Thanks guys and gals








That is a very nice setup. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## chucker

Rudedog said:


>



when ever you get the chance "PLEASE" stop by for a free case of your choice of cyber beer!! lol anyways heres a "BIG THANKS"!! to rudedog for blowing up my hard earned pics....???? lol


----------



## StinkyBunny




----------



## Hedgerow

I repped you cause you got a fat Dog, a good wood pile, and a hillarious user name...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## blk90s13

The people that split indoors how do you do it ? I split outside and the exhaust bothers me so much no clue how I can do that inside a building :msp_ohmy:


----------



## spidermonkey17

Ok i will bite, This pile is from the summer, and has been stacked and a new pile is growing again 

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...9e6b5f7096f1a&attid=0.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...9e6b5f7096f1a&attid=0.2&disp=inline&safe=1&zw


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> I repped you cause you got a fat Dog, a good wood pile, and a hillarious user name...
> :msp_sneaky:



lmao !!!



StinkyBunny said:


>



I'm looking at that last photo thinking "one more stick and the walls are gonna burst !" 

Reminds me of an XL guy wearing a medium sized shirt, with the button threads stretched to the limit and ready to take out someone's eye !!!!!


----------



## chadsailors

blk90s13 said:


> The people that split indoors how do you do it ? I split outside and the exhaust bothers me so much no clue how I can do that inside a building :msp_ohmy:




I havnt seen anyone so far that splits indoors? That would be an awful idea.


----------



## Mac88

chadsailors said:


> I havnt seen anyone so far that splits indoors? That would be an awful idea.



Why is that? People work on all kinds of industrial equipment indoors. All you need is some kind of ducting to get rid of the exhaust. I wish I had a nice big woodshed with enough room to set up the splitter. It would be a lot easier to stack, and I could work out of the rain, and tick off my neighbors by running the splitter at all hours of the night. ;o)


----------



## Hedgerow

spidermonkey17 said:


> Ok i will bite, This pile is from the summer, and has been stacked and a new pile is growing again
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...9e6b5f7096f1a&attid=0.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zw
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...9e6b5f7096f1a&attid=0.2&disp=inline&safe=1&zw



Crap!!! Can't see the pics from the phone!!!


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Crap!!! Can't see the pics from the phone!!!



Or on the Mac. Just tries to open GMail.


----------



## chadsailors

Mac88 said:


> Why is that? People work on all kinds of industrial equipment indoors. All you need is some kind of ducting to get rid of the exhaust. I wish I had a nice big woodshed with enough room to set up the splitter. It would be a lot easier to stack, and I could work out of the rain, and tick off my neighbors by running the splitter at all hours of the night. ;o)



I was meaning exhaust inside yes but if you have exhaust ducts built into your wood shed your the man. Haha I don't have power for lights otherwise I would be splitting at night but I split by hand so no exhaust for me anyway. Neighbors I only have one a ways down and she's never home so no worries for me. wouldn't have a neighbor that close


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Crap!!! Can't see the pics from the phone!!!





Mac88 said:


> Or on the Mac. Just tries to open GMail.



.....me neither, just a link to Gmail???:msp_confused:


----------



## Mac88

chadsailors said:


> I was meaning exhaust inside yes but if you have exhaust ducts built into your wood shed your the man. Haha I don't have power for lights



No, I don't have such a setup. Just sayin'. My shed holds about 8 cords, full to the brim. No room for a splitter. I wish I did have a lot more room under roof. But then my property taxes would just go up again.


----------



## Rudedog

*StinkyBunny do you have additional picks of your wood storage?*

I am looking to put something up this spring. Yours looks doable.


----------



## zogger

chadsailors said:


> I havnt seen anyone so far that splits indoors? That would be an awful idea.



Split by hand or use an electric splitter would be the easiest. Genesis here posted a vid of his indoor splitting setup, gravity fed loading table and all.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> No, I don't have such a setup. Just sayin'. My shed holds about 8 cords, full to the brim. No room for a splitter. I wish I did have a lot more room under roof. But then my property taxes would just go up again.



there's ways around that. For instance, snag an old road trailer, a big one, cargo trailer, something that isn't road worthy anymore. Not a building then, taxes shouldn't go up and I bet you could get more than 8 cords in one! Heck, wood down one side, shop down the other side!

hey, another thought. Get a good one instead, you were saying you are considering a move anyway. use the trailer to move with, once at the new place, instant shop and wood shed.

I've been looking at junk RVs and travel trailers for shop for myself actually.


----------



## tramp bushler

Does this count.




.



.

I know they are sideways. . SORRY. Photo bucket is turning all my pics sideways and I can't edit them to turn them upright. 
This is mostly Silver Poplar with some White Birch and White Spruce. It sat in the deck too long and some of it has gone soft. But. It beats snowballs at 60 below.


----------



## Hedgerow

tramp bushler said:


> Does this count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I know they are sideways. . SORRY. Photo bucket is turning all my pics sideways and I can't edit them to turn them upright.
> This is mostly Silver Poplar with some White Birch and White Spruce. It sat in the deck too long and some of it has gone soft. But. It beats snowballs at 60 below.



What kind of unit are you fellas burnin' that in up there? Stove? Furnace?


----------



## NHlocal

tramp bushler said:


> Does this count.
> I know they are sideways. . SORRY. Photo bucket is turning all my pics sideways and I can't edit them to turn them upright.
> This is mostly Silver Poplar with some White Birch and White Spruce. It sat in the deck too long and some of it has gone soft. But. It beats snowballs at 60 below.



.....did somebody say "free heat"?.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tramp bushler

This goes in a furnace to heat a shop .. We only have 6 species of wood here in the Interior. .
White and Black Spruce.
Poplar. Some call it Aspen
Cottonwood
Birch
Willow.
Of these Birch is the best. But in this area there is very little of it. 
Most people burn bettle killed spruce.


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> there's ways around that. For instance, snag an old road trailer, a big one, cargo trailer, something that isn't road worthy anymore. Not a building then, taxes shouldn't go up and I bet you could get more than 8 cords in one! Heck, wood down one side, shop down the other side!
> 
> hey, another thought. Get a good one instead, you were saying you are considering a move anyway. use the trailer to move with, once at the new place, instant shop and wood shed.
> 
> I've been looking at junk RVs and travel trailers for shop for myself actually.



I could probably do that, but I'm almost guaranteed that someone would be on the phone to the county. At one time we actually had a 48 footer on the property, full of milled hardwood. But the neighborhood make-up has changed a lot since we got annexed. Too many city slickers.

The problem with OTR trailers is that they have to be absolutely up to snuff or DOT will shut you down in a heartbeat.


----------



## woodman6666

Got a birdseye view of one of my wood yards yesterday, I have some processing to do.


----------



## Mac88

woodman6666 said:


> Got a birdseye view of one of my wood yards yesterday, I have some processing to do.



Don't that just slop yer dripper. If that were mine I would't get any work done. I'd be too busy admiring the view.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Tramp, I signed up for a Photobucket account to see how it's done. Kinda a pain in the butt.

From your page on photobucket, click on albums up on top, then edit photos below that. Then pick the image you want to fix, and at the bottom of the pic, click adjustment, then rotate, then you'll finally get to the screen where you can fix it with the arrow buttons, see screenshot below:






Likely, you have an auto rotate setting somewhere on your camera that's turned off, and it's telling the computer that the top is the side that causes this problem in the first place, but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## stihl023/5

That is really too much screwing around on a computer for pics.:msp_ohmy::msp_mad:!


----------



## Steve NW WI

stihl023/5 said:


> That is really too much screwing around on a computer for pics.:msp_ohmy::msp_mad:!



stihl023/5, I just went through the last 3 pages of your posts and couldn't really find anything with any substance. Are you ShaneLogs' brother or something?

Consider yourself ignored.


----------



## KiwiBro

woodman6666 said:


> Got a birdseye view of one of my wood yards yesterday


Does anyone have a cure for "Yard Envy" please? I need a shot, stat.


----------



## blk90s13

Ahhhhhhhhhhh my NECK :bang:


----------



## Mac88

Speaking of ShaneLogs, has anyone seen that fellow lately?


----------



## D&B Mack

Mac88 said:


> Speaking of ShaneLogs, has anyone seen that fellow lately?



In person, or posting on here. It has only been a little over a week since his last post. I don't think we should send out the hounds until at least day 14... :dog:


----------



## tramp bushler

When I click on edit it tells me I can't load the update to be able to edit.

I need a more powerful Android. . Or a computer. I'll check my settings. 
Thanks Steve!


----------



## StinkyBunny

Hedgerow said:


> I repped you cause you got a fat Dog, a good wood pile, and a hillarious user name...
> :msp_sneaky:



He's not fat, he's muscular as hell. He gets hairy as hell when the weather's cold. Better mouser than a cat too, he caught one in the shop a few minutes ago.


----------



## Mac88

D&B Mack said:


> In person, or posting on here. It has only been a little over a week since his last post. I don't think we should send out the hounds until at least day 14... :dog:



I wasn't worried about him. I just figured he's still trying to get some wood piled up so he can take some pics. ;o) 
Or maybe he's working on those free saws he got gifted with.


----------



## stihl023/5

Well I can tell you he is not me. No matter what wi. has to say.


----------



## spidermonkey17

NHlocal said:


> .....me neither, just a link to Gmail???:msp_confused:




Yeah I new to the posting picture and most of my pictures are on my iPhone. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tramp bushler

I've always used photo bucket as the web host for pertinent pics. Then copy and paste the. Img code into the reply I'm typing.

Pbucket has been great for being free.


----------



## zogger

spidermonkey17 said:


> Yeah I new to the posting picture and most of my pictures are on my iPhone. Anyone have any suggestions?



Two ways, upload to any image hosting place, then use their code. Second way, easier maybe even, upload to your own computer, then upload here as an attachment. When I do pics from my dumbphone, I just bluetooth them to the computer, then use the software on this site and upload as attachments. and I just hand code the inline then once I have the attachment URL. 



iPhone has one million zillion hits on google on how to use it to do most anything.


----------



## Steve NW WI

For you guys that use your smartphones mainly, the Tapatalk app is well worth the $4 or so it costs. You can upload straight to a post, way easier than any other method. Choose "tapatalk hosted" when it asks.

If anyone wants instructions how to do it in Tapatalk, let me know and I'll add a tutorial in my pic posting link in my signature.


----------



## StinkyBunny

If you need any other photos lemme know. I can't get inside right now because as the wood dried it curled in on itself and collapsed. I concreted the posts in, the posts are pressure treated 4x4x10 feet sunk 30" into the ground. I sourced 3/4" plywood pieces off craigslist for the ends plates. I still need to put up the cedar shingles on the ends and run boards 1/2 way up to stop the warping that's happening. I used tin roofing from Home Depot for the top, I think the total for materials was $350.


----------



## tramp bushler

Steve NW WI said:


> For you guys that use your smartphones mainly, the Tapatalk app is well worth the $4 or so it costs. You can upload straight to a post, way easier than any other method. Choose "tapatalk hosted" when it asks.
> 
> If anyone wants instructions how to do it in Tapatalk, let me know and I'll add a tutorial in my pic posting link in my signature.



OK. Thanks. I didn't know what tap talk was so I avoided it. Ill give it a whirl. Thanks again.


----------



## Hedgerow

Another load bites the dust...
More Pecan...
But I can't show you cause I do t have tapatalk...:msp_angry:


----------



## Mac88

It was a really nice day here today, so I got a lot of outside stuff done. Finally got around to splitting that cherry that Santa dropped here the other day. It wasn't a lot, maybe 1/3 cord or so split, but it adds to my stash. Here's a couple shots, with my old relic in the background.


----------



## Ronaldo

Not really pics of my pile or splitting area but a nice truck load, anyway. This is some clean up from our spring GTG area that was cut and split in April. Mostly Oak with a little bit of Maple. This load is going to Grandpas house destined for the OWB when it gets a bit cooler. He is 91 so he gets cold pretty early in the fall:msp_biggrin:. Just had to cross the gravel road and unload.


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> Not really pics of my pile or splitting area but a nice truck load, anyway. This is some clean up from our spring GTG area that was cut and split in April. Mostly Oak with a little bit of Maple. This load is going to Grandpas house destined for the OWB when it gets a bit cooler. He is 91 so he gets cold pretty early in the fall:msp_biggrin:. Just had to cross the gravel road and unload.



.....you know you've got a nice load of wood when the truck squats like that.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> It was a really nice day here today, so I got a lot of outside stuff done. Finally got around to splitting that cherry that Santa dropped here the other day. It wasn't a lot, maybe 1/3 cord or so split, but it adds to my stash. Here's a couple shots, with my old relic in the background.



.....looks to me like a nice addition to your "stash".....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wagz

i like your shed design stinkybunny. putting that many posts in and getting them all plumb and level must've been a treat!


----------



## wagz

mac that cherry looks like it will smell GREAT!


----------



## Mac88

wagz said:


> mac that cherry looks like it will smell GREAT!



Heck, it smells great right now. I've already got requests for the splitter scraps.


----------



## chucker

black cherry it's great wood for smoking trout, other woods i use is tag alder or fruit wood.....


----------



## StinkyBunny

wagz said:


> i like your shed design stinkybunny. putting that many posts in and getting them all plumb and level must've been a treat!



It really wasn't that hard, you just need a good line level and a dad that likes doing that sort of work. I used the auger on the tractor for most of the hole, then a post hole digger to level them out. I'll be putting the side rails in in the spring, the ones down the side are bowing, damn yellow pine that they treat when it's still growing, lol. I wish I'd have put the posts a little closer together. I had to add 2x4's to them.


----------



## Whitespider




----------



## Mac88

That's just for this winter, right?


----------



## ShaneLogs

StinkyBunny said:


> He's not fat, he's muscular as hell. He gets hairy as hell when the weather's cold. Better mouser than a cat too, he caught one in the shop a few minutes ago.



What is the pulling capacity of those dogs ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## russhd1997

StinkyBunny said:


> He's not fat, he's muscular as hell. He gets hairy as hell when the weather's cold. Better mouser than a cat too, he caught one in the shop a few minutes ago.



That's a nice looking black lab you got there too.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Well I FINALLY got around to finishing the shed today .....

View attachment 252201


The door is hung with 4 heavy-duty strap hinges, 3 of which have a 1/4" bolt on each half of the hinge, thru 2 2x4's thick, so I don't think it'll fall off anytime soon. The left side sits on a block screwed to the bottom jamb, with a bevel for easy closing, to prevent sag when it's closed. The lock catch (top left of the door) is screwed in with no less than 7- 3 1/2" screws. Inside I've got a 1x8" (rough hardwood) plank going corner to corner to keep it square. It swings with the mass of a bank vault door ! I took the time to redo the front wall planks, and made a nice header on top to finish it up so it's nice and pretty. 

View attachment 252204


Here's the East wall that I had redone some time back and never got a photo of it. The 2nd, 3rd and 4th planks are from the same log, which had a big ugly hole in one side, full of bark and crud. I ended up cutting most of it out. The next 5 planks down are all from the same tree, different section, which had a bend and a limb in it. It cleaned up nicely and had lots of character. 

You're looking at a 300 year old cedar tree here, I have lots of respect for such a worthy piece of history. I still have a cookie I cut from that tree, I want to sand it down nice and varnish it, marking off the growth rings in groups of 10 before finishing it. It'll make a nice decoration in the living room, and it'll smell nice too !

Any advice on how to get the growth rings to stand out as much as possible ? What sanding procedure should I use, which grit, etc. ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ronaldo

Whitespider said:


>



Very, very nice looking stacks you have there Whitespider. Some wood stack envy going on here.:yoyo:

Ron


----------



## marcomjl

Whitespider said:


>



Very nice. Looks to nice to use.




Denis Gionet said:


> Well I FINALLY got around to finishing the shed today .....
> 
> View attachment 252201
> 
> 
> The door is hung with 4 heavy-duty strap hinges, 3 of which have a 1/4" bolt on each half of the hinge, thru 2 2x4's thick, so I don't think it'll fall off anytime soon. The left side sits on a block screwed to the bottom jamb, with a bevel for easy closing, to prevent sag when it's closed. The lock catch (top left of the door) is screwed in with no less than 7- 3 1/2" screws. Inside I've got a 1x8" (rough hardwood) plank going corner to corner to keep it square. It swings with the mass of a bank vault door ! I took the time to redo the front wall planks, and made a nice header on top to finish it up so it's nice and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 252204
> 
> 
> Here's the East wall that I had redone some time back and never got a photo of it. The 2nd, 3rd and 4th planks are from the same log, which had a big ugly hole in one side, full of bark and crud. I ended up cutting most of it out. The next 5 planks down are all from the same tree, different section, which had a bend and a limb in it. It cleaned up nicely and had lots of character.
> 
> You're looking at a 300 year old cedar tree here, I have lots of respect for such a worthy piece of history. I still have a cookie I cut from that tree, I want to sand it down nice and varnish it, marking off the growth rings in groups of 10 before finishing it. It'll make a nice decoration in the living room, and it'll smell nice too !
> 
> Any advice on how to get the growth rings to stand out as much as possible ? What sanding procedure should I use, which grit, etc. ? Thanks in advance.



Get some pictures of the whole thing. Looks awesome.


----------



## benp

Ronaldo said:


> Very, very nice looking stacks you have there Whitespider. Some wood stack envy going on here.:yoyo:
> 
> Ron



No kidding, I agree.


----------



## treeclimber101

Whitespider said:


>



I am really impressed with how neat your wood is stacked , with that being said how do you keep the grass in between the rows so nice ? Crazy man impressive no doubt


----------



## cnice_37

treeclimber101 said:


> I am really impressed with how neat your wood is stacked , with that being said how do you keep the grass in between the rows so nice ? Crazy man impressive no doubt



Photoshop?


----------



## Denis Gionet

marcomjl said:


> Very nice. Looks to nice to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get some pictures of the whole thing. Looks awesome.



Thanks. There's pics of the back and West side in here somewhere further back in this thread.


----------



## Garmins dad

Whitespider said:


>


nice rows.. nice stacks.. nice amount of wood.. nice wood.. :msp_w00t:
Wood envy here..


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Well I FINALLY got around to finishing the shed today .....
> 
> View attachment 252201
> 
> 
> The door is hung with 4 heavy-duty strap hinges, 3 of which have a 1/4" bolt on each half of the hinge, thru 2 2x4's thick, so I don't think it'll fall off anytime soon. The left side sits on a block screwed to the bottom jamb, with a bevel for easy closing, to prevent sag when it's closed. The lock catch (top left of the door) is screwed in with no less than 7- 3 1/2" screws. Inside I've got a 1x8" (rough hardwood) plank going corner to corner to keep it square. It swings with the mass of a bank vault door ! I took the time to redo the front wall planks, and made a nice header on top to finish it up so it's nice and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 252204
> 
> 
> Here's the East wall that I had redone some time back and never got a photo of it. The 2nd, 3rd and 4th planks are from the same log, which had a big ugly hole in one side, full of bark and crud. I ended up cutting most of it out. The next 5 planks down are all from the same tree, different section, which had a bend and a limb in it. It cleaned up nicely and had lots of character.
> 
> You're looking at a 300 year old cedar tree here, I have lots of respect for such a worthy piece of history. I still have a cookie I cut from that tree, I want to sand it down nice and varnish it, marking off the growth rings in groups of 10 before finishing it. It'll make a nice decoration in the living room, and it'll smell nice too !
> 
> Any advice on how to get the growth rings to stand out as much as possible ? What sanding procedure should I use, which grit, etc. ? Thanks in advance.



You done good Denis,  that's a nice lookin' "shed" you got there.....


----------



## stihl023/5

Ok I think I am close to done.View attachment 252255
View attachment 252256
View attachment 252258
View attachment 252259


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> Ok I think I am close to done.



What about all that stuff piled up behind those splits?


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Ok I think I am close to done.View attachment 252255
> View attachment 252256
> View attachment 252258
> View attachment 252259



.....looks good, looks like "a bit" more in the back that needs to get done.....:msp_scared:


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> What about all that stuff piled up behind those splits?



.....OH RATS!!!!! You beat me to the punch.....:hmm3grin2orange:

.....OK, now it's really time for bed, 4am is getting a lot closer.....


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> What about all that stuff piled up behind those splits?



I am going to finish up the right side, then maybe start on the newer stuff if I get bored:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mac88

NHlocal said:


> .....OH RATS!!!!! You beat me to the punch.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> .....OK, now it's really time for bed, 4am is getting a lot closer.....



Sorry about that. Funny how we think so much alike. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl023/5

Here is some of the butts in a old trailer:msp_smile:View attachment 252270


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> Sorry about that. Funny how we think so much alike. :msp_biggrin:



No apology necessary, I got a good chuckle out of it..... 
.....time to get some coffee goin' and get ready for work.....


----------



## StinkyBunny

russhd1997 said:


> That's a nice looking black lab you got there too.



She's a good egg.


----------



## Constrictor

tramp bushler said:


> OK. Thanks. I didn't know what tap talk was so I avoided it. Ill give it a whirl. Thanks again.



Tapatalk is only needed for the inferior iphone. Droid based phones upload strait to the site no problem.


----------



## cnice_37

stihl023/5 said:


> Ok I think I am close to done.



Me too, after seeing your new avatar!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Incomplete

View attachment 252281


I'm a little short. And running out of time.


----------



## cnice_37

Incomplete said:


> I'm a little short. And running out of time.



Appropriate screen name


----------



## Whitespider

treeclimber101 said:


> *…how do you keep the grass in between the rows so nice ?*





cnice_37 said:


> *Photoshop?*


Naw, ain’t no Photoshop.
I do all my splittin’ in the woodlot and haul the splits up into the yard for stackin’… place the stacks far enough apart to run the grass cuttin’ machine between them. Very little wear-n-tear on the grass that way.
Oh, and I spray around the stacks with Round-Up so there ain’t any trimming.


----------



## cowroy

Edit saw the details in the other thread


----------



## Garmins dad

Whitespider said:


> Naw, ain’t no Photoshop.
> I do all my splittin’ in the woodlot and haul the splits up into the yard for stackin’… place the stacks far enough apart to run the grass cuttin’ machine between them. Very little wear-n-tear on the grass that way.
> Oh, and I spray around the stacks with Round-Up so there ain’t any trimming.



:msp_unsure: That almost brings tears to my eyes.. its the perfect yard.. wood and grass..


----------



## Hedgerow

Put another load of Pecan up Saturday. Everyone was gone on a float trip. Perfect opportunity to knock out another load...






Sunday was a serious work day. Had to clear a fencerow. The BIL and I and the boys dropped over 100 trees of various sizes. What a freaking jungle... We'll cut a load or 2 of larger logs out for our use, then push all the mangle and tangle up into burn piles... I haven't seen that much poison Ivy in a long time..:msp_sad:


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Sunday was a serious work day. Had to clear a fencerow. The BIL and I and the boys dropped over 100 trees of various sizes. What a freaking jungle... We'll cut a load or 2 of larger logs out for our use, then push all the mangle and tangle up into burn piles... I haven't seen that much poison Ivy in a long time..:msp_sad:



.....careful when you burn those piles, breathing in poison ivy when it gets burned can make some people mighty sick.....:msp_ohmy:
.....nice pics.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> .....careful when you burn those piles, breathing in poison ivy when it gets burned can make some people mighty sick.....:msp_ohmy:
> .....nice pics.....:msp_thumbup:



Yup... Best to stay up wind of that mess. 
:after_boom:


----------



## terryknight

not the prettiest. i would guess somewhere between 11-13 cords of wood. alot still needs to be split


----------



## Mac88

terryknight said:


> not the prettiest. i would guess somewhere between 11-13 cords of wood. alot still needs to be split



It looks like you're gonna be busy between now and winter. ;o)


----------



## terryknight

normally we split on weekends in Oct, but we no longer burn 10 cords a year so it is not as big a deal.


----------



## mikey517

I'm extremely limited when it comes to storage area. My property is on a lake and is 56' X 200' , with a severe slope down to the water. I'm either moving split wood or rounds down steps, and, as you can see from these poor photos, nothing is stacked really level.
The good news is there is a constant breeze / wind off the lake from the south, and the largest stack (approx. 3.75 cord) gets a good amount of direct sun much of the day. I still have about a cord at my daughters house that needs to be split and stacked....somewhere.
All total, I have close to 5 cord ready to go for this year.
Sorry for the crap pictures - cell phone.










The "Uglies" for late September early October burning





The main stack 





I use some un-split rounds on the patio


----------



## mikey517

Along one section of the patio, I stacked about .75 cord as a sort of barrier.










Main stack again


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Found a huge pile of fire ants in my wood pile today. Actually felt it before I saw it.


----------



## Mac88

mikey517 said:


> Sorry for the crap pictures - cell phone.



Your pics are fine. It looks like you've got a good setup in spite of cramped quarters.



mikey517 said:


> Along one section of the patio, I stacked about .75 cord as a sort of barrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main stack again



For some reason those pics didn't come across.


----------



## mikey517

Mac88 said:


> Your pics are fine. It looks like you've got a good setup in spite of cramped quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason those pics didn't come across.



I think I fixed it. Can't quite get the hang of posting pics here without trial & error. Sorry


----------



## terryknight

husqvarnaguy said:


> Found a huge pile of fire ants in my wood pile today. Actually felt it before I saw it.



that's no good.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> Speaking of ShaneLogs, has anyone seen that fellow lately?



I am still here, School has been insane and I haven't been able to get on here much.


----------



## husqvarnaguy

terryknight said:


> that's no good.



No good but its better than a nest of yellow jackets. Pulling logs out of the woods last year and I hit a stump with a nest in it. The log got hung on it and I had to get off the tractor to get it off. Felt like hot ashes all over me. I ran away and got most of them off, then I turned around and I bet there was a thousand of those things flying around. Got farther away and then the ones that had gotten in my clothes found their mark. Nothing like running through the yard in your undies.


----------



## treeclimber101

Whitespider said:


> Naw, ain’t no Photoshop.
> I do all my splittin’ in the woodlot and haul the splits up into the yard for stackin’… place the stacks far enough apart to run the grass cuttin’ machine between them. Very little wear-n-tear on the grass that way.
> Oh, and I spray around the stacks with Round-Up so there ain’t any trimming.



I gotta say if a wood stack could be bad ass ! Well I think it is , now I feel like a crumb For just splitting mine piling it to the moon and throwing a tarp over it


----------



## Mac88

mikey517 said:


> I think I fixed it. Can't quite get the hang of posting pics here without trial & error. Sorry



Yes you did. No problem, a lot of folks have the same issue. It IS kind of a strange operation. Keep at it, you'll figure it out.


----------



## NHlocal

husqvarnaguy said:


> No good but its better than a nest of yellow jackets. Pulling logs out of the woods last year and I hit a stump with a nest in it. The log got hung on it and I had to get off the tractor to get it off. Felt like hot ashes all over me. I ran away and got most of them off, then I turned around and I bet there was a thousand of those things flying around. Got farther away and then the ones that had gotten in my clothes found their mark. Nothing like running through the yard in your undies.



.....nothing like it.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## terryknight

husqvarnaguy said:


> No good but its better than a nest of yellow jackets. Pulling logs out of the woods last year and I hit a stump with a nest in it. The log got hung on it and I had to get off the tractor to get it off. Felt like hot ashes all over me. I ran away and got most of them off, then I turned around and I bet there was a thousand of those things flying around. Got farther away and then the ones that had gotten in my clothes found their mark. Nothing like running through the yard in your undies.



that sucks. the worst i ever got was cutting through a honey bee nest - with a saw - in a fallen tree


----------



## Denis Gionet

ShaneLogs said:


> I am still here, School has been insane and I haven't been able to get on here much.



You're forgiven.



husqvarnaguy said:


> No good but its better than a nest of yellow jackets. Pulling logs out of the woods last year and I hit a stump with a nest in it. The log got hung on it and I had to get off the tractor to get it off. Felt like hot ashes all over me. I ran away and got most of them off, then I turned around and I bet there was a thousand of those things flying around. Got farther away and then the ones that had gotten in my clothes found their mark. Nothing like running through the yard in your undies.



Been there, done that ..... ouch !



terryknight said:


> that sucks. the worst i ever got was cutting through a honey bee nest - with a saw - in a fallen tree



Thankfully no honey bees up this way, not sure I could even identify one. We do have some bigass wasps and lots of yellow jackets up here though. We thought a wasp was gonna take off with one of the hot dog weiners the other day.


----------



## Gavman

This thread just got hot


----------



## owbguy

I just had 4 loads dropped. Its about 95% red oak. I need some time before I can process it. A month ago I had right arm radial nerve decompression surgery. 6" incision and 28 staples. Still on a 5 pound lifting restriction. I can't stand being sedentary. :bang:


----------



## badhabit

husqvarnaguy said:


> No good but its better than a nest of yellow jackets. Pulling logs out of the woods last year and I hit a stump with a nest in it. The log got hung on it and I had to get off the tractor to get it off. Felt like hot ashes all over me. I ran away and got most of them off, then I turned around and I bet there was a thousand of those things flying around. Got farther away and then the ones that had gotten in my clothes found their mark. Nothing like running through the yard in your undies.



Got stung in the mouth a couple days ago by a yellow jacket. I can take bee stings but that actually hurt. My mouth swelled up a bit from it. Got stung yesterday in the wrist by a yellow jacket while cutting up a fallen tree. Crappy part is these yellow jackets make their nests in holes in the ground and they are hard to spot, especially if you fall a tree over it 

Will go back tomorrow and try to get what's left of the tree out without being stung. Don't want to leave half a cord or so sitting there cuz of a yellow jacket nest. I'll see if I can take a pic and post it for you guys. My brother got stung like 6 times while attempting to buck up the log, he actually left the 10-10 in the log while running out. I went back and tried to get it out and got stung the one time


----------



## rwoods

owbguy said:


> I just had 4 loads dropped. Its about 95% red oak. I need some time before I can process it. A month ago I had right arm radial nerve decompression surgery. 6" incision and 28 staples. Still on a 5 pound lifting restriction. I can't stand being sedentary. :bang:



I feel for you as I have been there with a different injury - had to sit out a year. Behave yourself so you'll not have any set-backs as that will only make it worse as you have to wait even longer, not to mention listening to "I told you so" from friends and loved ones. Hope you mend soon. Ron


----------



## rwoods

badhabit said:


> Got stung in the mouth a couple days ago by a yellow jacket. I can take bee stings but that actually hurt. My mouth swelled up a bit from it. Got stung yesterday in the wrist by a yellow jacket while cutting up a fallen tree. Crappy part is these yellow jackets make their nests in holes in the ground and they are hard to spot, especially if you fall a tree over it
> 
> Will go back tomorrow and try to get what's left of the tree out without being stung. Don't want to leave half a cord or so sitting there cuz of a yellow jacket nest. I'll see if I can take a pic and post it for you guys. My brother got stung like 6 times while attempting to buck up the log, he actually left the 10-10 in the log while running out. I went back and tried to get it out and got stung the one time



Those Y Jackets just confused the 10-10 for one of their kin and had come to provide it a defense. Ron


----------



## Denis Gionet

owbguy said:


> I just had 4 loads dropped. Its about 95% red oak. I need some time before I can process it. A month ago I had right arm radial nerve decompression surgery. 6" incision and 28 staples. Still on a 5 pound lifting restriction. I can't stand being sedentary. :bang:



As a last resort you could bring out a generator and buck it up with an electric saw .... they weigh nothing !!!


----------



## owbguy

Denis Gionet said:


> As a last resort you could bring out a generator and buck it up with an electric saw .... they weigh nothing !!!



I'm not in a hurry to get the wood done. Plenty of time for that. However, I am sick of not being able to do what I like to do. This being the cause.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Oh. Ok, I understand now... ouch !

That doesn't prevent you from enjoying beer I hope ?!?


----------



## NHlocal

owbguy said:


> I'm not in a hurry to get the wood done. Plenty of time for that. However, I am sick of not being able to do what I like to do. This being the cause.



YIKES!!! :msp_scared: I hope the end result turns out better than what that looks like, that's kinda scary lookin'.:msp_ohmy: Definitely follow the doctor's orders and let that heal up completely.


----------



## Ronaldo

That surely looks tender. Take good care of it. I know how you are feeling about just laying around, not able to do much. I have had both arms rotator cuffs repaired(not at the same time)and I REALLY got sick of doing nothing.

Ron


----------



## ShaneLogs

Ouch! I am sure you will heal up just fine though and be back out in the wood soon


----------



## owbguy

Denis Gionet said:


> Oh. Ok, I understand now... ouch !
> 
> That doesn't prevent you from enjoying beer I hope ?!?



I think beer is part of the recovery process...


----------



## terryknight

that's no good. and being sedentary is no fun


----------



## Mac88

owbguy said:


> I think beer is part of the recovery process...



Sedentary? Jeez, does that mean you can't even go outside and stare at those piles?


----------



## owbguy

Mac88 said:


> Sedentary? Jeez, does that mean you can't even go outside and stare at those piles?



nope. in fact, I've been rearranging them with my grapple, just for fun. you know the drill; pick 'em up, move 'em around, admire 'em, pile 'em up again. joystick controls are within my restrictions.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StinkyBunny

We older folks need to take into consideration that we're NOT 20 or even 30 something anymore, sucks, but ya need to work at a different pace. I find myself pushing and pushing I'm damn near crippled for 3 days afterwards and I work out 5 days a week. Heed the doctors orders, pulling a staple out hurts like hell, ask me how I know.


----------



## Denis Gionet

StinkyBunny said:


> Heed the doctors orders, pulling a staple out hurts like hell, ask me how I know.



Shoot Bunny, you pulled one out 'cause your buddy dared you to !!!


----------



## Garmins dad

Denis Gionet said:


> Shoot Bunny, you pulled one out 'cause your buddy dared you to !!!



Sounds like a good dare to me.. :msp_thumbup: should we add a double dog dare to it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## benp

Different views of the current log piles.....They are stashed everywhere in here...lol 

















What's to be cut is then moved up onto the stringers by the woodpiles and stove. I finished what was there today so no logs but you can see the stringers. Time for a reload before the weekend.






This is a video from earlier this summer of my neighbor loading the stringers. I told him that we had to have a pile height discussion. I am already busted up and that I preferred not to be dead or maimed by a 10 foot pile coming uncorked with me in it. We compromised at 5-6'.:msp_smile:





For those curious, the torsions in the skid steer were sacked out in that video. Hence the low rider ground clearance approach. That has been rectified and it is back up in the air to it's usual 8-9" of GC.

I am lucky in the fact that the shop is 20 feet behind me when cutting. So, I don't have to travel far for tools or a little R&R.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Awesome wood, Benp!


----------



## Garmins dad

Nice wood.. nice kitty doing the stacking..


----------



## NHlocal

benp said:


> Different views of the current log piles.....They are stashed everywhere in here...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be cut is then moved up onto the stringers by the woodpiles and stove. I finished what was there today so no logs but you can see the stringers. Time for a reload before the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video from earlier this summer of my neighbor loading the stringers. I told him that we had to have a pile height discussion. I am already busted up and that I preferred not to be dead or maimed by a 10 foot pile coming uncorked with me in it. We compromised at 5-6'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious, the torsions in the skid steer were sacked out in that video. Hence the low rider ground clearance approach. That has been rectified and it is back up in the air to it's usual 8-9" of GC.
> 
> I am lucky in the fact that the shop is 20 feet behind me when cutting. So, I don't have to travel far for tools or a little R&R.



benp, you got wood! :msp_w00t: You've got some work ahead of ya too, getting the rest of those logs cut up. :hmm3grin2orange: Your neighbor has got some skill with that skid steer, and quick. :msp_thumbup: Do you burn all that yourself?


----------



## benp

Thanks for the nice words guys. 

I live in my neighbor's guest house. Kinda like a Magnum PI deal...I'm their "gardener,.":wink2:

The boiler heats a 32x72 shop (floor heat) and then we punched lines last year to the main house and set up 2 water to air heat exchangers. 

The propane doesn't kick on at all in the winter even at -xx temps. 

I don't burn any of it. I just cut and split. I thoroughly enjoy it. It's not work to me. 

We are kicking the idea around this year of putting in a small woodstove to heat my 700 sq foot empire. We shall see.

He is the man when it comes to operating heavy equipment. He has no equal or at least none that I have witnessed.

He was running a 13 stick road grader by himself at the age of 10. That was his job. 

I am very fortunate to have friends like his family and consider them my own.


----------



## SierraWoodsman

treeclimber101 said:


> I gotta say if a wood stack could be bad ass ! Well I think it is , now I feel like a crumb For just splitting mine piling it to the moon and throwing a tarp over it



Amazing...I Think this guy could teach a college course on how to properly stack wood...and umm flower pots too by to looks of it.....Wow!


----------



## NHlocal

benp said:


> Thanks for the nice words guys.
> 
> I live in my neighbor's guest house. Kinda like a Magnum PI deal...I'm their "gardener,.":wink2:
> 
> The boiler heats a 32x72 shop (floor heat) and then we punched lines last year to the main house and set up 2 water to air heat exchangers.
> 
> The propane doesn't kick on at all in the winter even at -xx temps.
> 
> I don't burn any of it. I just cut and split. I thoroughly enjoy it. It's not work to me.
> 
> We are kicking the idea around this year of putting in a small woodstove to heat my 700 sq foot empire. We shall see.
> 
> He is the man when it comes to operating heavy equipment. He has no equal or at least none that I have witnessed.
> 
> He was running a 13 stick road grader by himself at the age of 10. That was his job.
> 
> I am very fortunate to have friends like his family and consider them my own.



"Magnum PI",how many people remember that one?  That sounds like a pretty good setup for ya', got your own place, all the wood you want to cut and split. :msp_w00t: I love cuttin' and splittin' wood, okay I admit it, I'm a little jealous.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

.....either up earlier than me or up REALLY LATE.....:msp_sleep:
.....might just be me, I'm not seeing any pics???


----------



## russhd1997

NHlocal said:


> .....either up earlier than me or up REALLY LATE.....:msp_sleep:
> .....might just be me, I'm not seeing any pics???



It's a spambot! The mods prefer that you don't quote them. It makes clean up easier.

Red repping them is allowed though.


----------



## cnice_37

benp said:


> This is a video from earlier this summer of my neighbor loading the stringers. I told him that we had to have a pile height discussion. I am already busted up and that I preferred not to be dead or maimed by a 10 foot pile coming uncorked with me in it. We compromised at 5-6'.:msp_smile:



Holy crap that guy is good. Used the skid steer better than I use my own arms.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> Different views of the current log piles.....They are stashed everywhere in here...lol
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be cut is then moved up onto the stringers by the woodpiles and stove. I finished what was there today so no logs but you can see the stringers. Time for a reload before the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video from earlier this summer of my neighbor loading the stringers. I told him that we had to have a pile height discussion. I am already busted up and that I preferred not to be dead or maimed by a 10 foot pile coming uncorked with me in it. We compromised at 5-6'.:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> For those curious, the torsions in the skid steer were sacked out in that video. Hence the low rider ground clearance approach. That has been rectified and it is back up in the air to it's usual 8-9" of GC.
> 
> I am lucky in the fact that the shop is 20 feet behind me when cutting. So, I don't have to travel far for tools or a little R&R.:msp_biggrin:



Welll..that right there is cheatin'! HAHAHAHAHA That's a heap 0 wood.


----------



## Rudedog

Stihl023/5 I never thought of running my metal fence posts in between the wood slats of the pallets. Looks effective. I'm going to do that today to shore up a couple of my "Wood Cribs".


----------



## NDtreehugger

I have 2, wish I could get them togeather


----------



## stihl023/5

Rudedog said:


> Stihl023/5 I never thought of running my metal fence posts in between the wood slats of the pallets. Looks effective. I'm going to do that today to shore up a couple of my "Wood Cribs".



Yes it works quite well I seen it somewhere years ago and started doing it. Makes great use of thinner pallets.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl023/5 said:


> Yes it works quite well I seen it somewhere years ago and started doing it. Makes great use of thinner pallets.



I always wanted to fill a corn crib... I may do that just for kicks this year...
Need an elevator for it though...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedge, there's a local that does that, we drove by it on the way to Boyds. Just stacks it up as high as he can reach. Seems to work well.

I might try the same this year, just gotta rescue the old crib from the grasp of them damn boxelders. Concrete floor, open sides, and a good roof, what more can you ask from a woodshed?


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Hedge, there's a local that does that, we drove by it on the way to Boyds. Just stacks it up as high as he can reach. Seems to work well.
> 
> I might try the same this year, just gotta rescue the old crib from the grasp of them damn boxelders. Concrete floor, open sides, and a good roof, what more can you ask from a woodshed?



Kinda what I figured... Just load it like you would ear corn...


----------



## stihl023/5

Hedgerow said:


> I always wanted to fill a corn crib... I may do that just for kicks this year...
> Need an elevator for it though...



I would try it but I think the corn will be good enough this year to fill the other cribs.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl023/5 said:


> I would try it but I think the corn will be good enough this year to fill the other cribs.



Yeah... The corn is worth more...
Ours is long gone already...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... The corn is worth more...
> Ours is long gone already...



There's thousands of wire corn cribs sitting unused around here, no one picks ear corn any more, except for a few little guys feeding a few pigs or beefers. Might as well get use out of em for something.

We used to have a 8'x50' rectangular crib that would have worked nice for firewood, but the floor was shot and no roof, so it came down a few years back. The space gets used for storage of rounds that need to be split from wood I cut away from home. Dump it there, and split at my leisure. That way I can work faster if someone has a bunch of loads they want gone.

Here's a pic of my crib from back when it was still in use, with a load of firewood behind the tractor, just to stay a little bit on topic:


----------



## stihl023/5

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... The corn is worth more...
> Ours is long gone already...



See I cheat I do most corn on the cob then let it fully dry in the crib. (No cost to dry) Then I fire up the sheller for what I need, cobs then go through the chipper and back on the fields. Ever burned cobs? They burn hot. Besides you beat the snot out of a combine doing corn.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl023/5 said:


> See I cheat I do most corn on the cob then let it fully dry in the crib. (No cost to dry) Then I fire up the sheller for what I need, cobs then go through the chipper and back on the fields. Ever burned cobs? They burn hot. Besides you beat the snot out of a combine doing corn.:biggrin:



1 row? or 2 row picker?
New Idea?
Done a little work on those in a past life...


----------



## geek

Finally managed to get up and collect the sycamore that I had been cutting up. 
Was 2 degrees this morning and turned in to a beautiful day. Was drenched after filling her up with two loads. 
I have split and have and will end up like arnie after this lot. Tested a log out and split fairly easy. 

View attachment 253431

View attachment 253432

View attachment 253433

View attachment 253434

View attachment 253435


----------



## Steve NW WI

stihl023/5 said:


> See I cheat I do most corn on the cob then let it fully dry in the crib. (No cost to dry) Then I fire up the sheller for what I need, cobs then go through the chipper and back on the fields. Ever burned cobs? They burn hot. Besides you beat the snot out of a combine doing corn.:biggrin:



Old school. You've been unignored. Still can't hang with even a small combine though. 20% moisture corn keeps well in a crib. Here, snow can be butt deep before it dries much below that in the field. I never shelled any though, IMHO, feeding ground ear corn to cattle/pigs gives a better flavor than straight shelled corn does. BTW, all the stalks and dirt from soybeans wear a combine a lot quicker than corn will.



Hedgerow said:


> 1 row? or 2 row picker?
> New Idea?
> Done a little work on those in a past life...



Used to have a #10 until it died of old age and obsolete parts, now have a 324 out back. It's a picking machine till you try to get the cobs to go UP the husking bed on a good sidehill...

Just another temporary derail of the thread, I better go split some cottonwood and put a stack pic up before work.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a stack pic to keep the thread going...


----------



## upsnake

Hedge, We better not hear that you are not coming to our MI GTG b/c a pile of wood fell on your head.


----------



## Hedgerow

upsnake said:


> Hedge, We better not hear that you are not coming to our MI GTG b/c a pile of wood fell on your head.



It ain't done yet either...:big_smile:

And I keep waiting for you MI boys to get one together!!!
April or May is best...
Thawed, but not too many skeeters yet...


----------



## Wolfen

Looking at yalls rigs, makes me think mine is ratty looking LOL but here it is anyway

Wood so far, mostly split with the 8 lb maul in the other picture, last 1/3 I have had the splitter



Here's the area where I split it at, right in that little opening area



This is what I haul it on (class 1)



This is what I haul it with (4 banger that's why the trailer is class 1)



Here's what I have left to split for this year so far (yes that's all mixed, mostly Gum and Oak)



And these are the tools I use, the axe is older than most of yall on here, I got it from my Grandfather, the Maul is the 8lb 2011 model, the wedges are 40 years old, and the hydraulic splitter is a ten ton from Harbor Freight, and so far it splits everything except what I split with the maul and axe, the Sledge hammer is only 20 years old and yes that's a ten lb one, and yes I use the tools all day when I split wood, and yes I DO sleep good that night  The dog is my 12 week old Beagle Hound mix that saves me from snakes and brings me rabbits and squirrels


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedge is that the entrance to Levi's top secret saw shop?

Didn't get any splitting done today due to a dead splitter tractor battery. To get something done while it was charging, I brought some wood in the house. A bunch of square pine for taking the chill off. 1/8 cord there:






I loaded another load to bring in tonight or tomorrow:






I took the little 420 out and almost finished blocking the cottonwoods before I ran out of fuel. Lots of overbucking on the bigger pieces. I'll finish tomorrow with a bigger saw.






Here's what I've got worked up already from those cottonwoods, the front row finished will be a full cord:






Time to head for work, have a good one everybody!


----------



## Hedgerow

That would be the entrance to his sniper's nest... "Airsoft BB wars"


----------



## zogger

geek said:


> Finally managed to get up and collect the sycamore that I had been cutting up.
> Was 2 degrees this morning and turned in to a beautiful day. Was drenched after filling her up with two loads.
> I have split and have and will end up like arnie after this lot. Tested a log out and split fairly easy.
> 
> View attachment 253431
> 
> View attachment 253432
> 
> View attachment 253433
> 
> View attachment 253434
> 
> View attachment 253435




Interesting firewood rig and sycamore rounds. What sort of heater do you use?


----------



## zogger

Wolfen said:


> Looking at yalls rigs, makes me think mine is ratty looking LOL but here it is anyway
> 
> Wood so far, mostly split with the 8 lb maul in the other picture, last 1/3 I have had the splitter
> 
> This is what I haul it on (class 1)
> 
> Here's what I have left to split for this year so far (yes that's all mixed, mostly Gum and Oak)
> 
> And these are the tools I use, the axe is older than most of yall on here, I got it from my Grandfather, the Maul is the 8lb 2011 model, the wedges are 40 years old, and the hydraulic splitter is a ten ton from Harbor Freight, and so far it splits everything except what I split with the maul and axe, the Sledge hammer is only 20 years old and yes that's a ten lb one, and yes I use the tools all day when I split wood, and yes I DO sleep good that night  The dog is my 12 week old Beagle Hound mix that saves me from snakes and brings me rabbits and squirrels



I think I like that (without ever actually seeing or trying one) nordic ski track manual biodrive hydraulic rig. IIRC HBRN, now banned, bought one and seemed to like it.


----------



## geek

Hi I have a Jøtul stove, lounge is a converted stable from 1850 with 4m ceiling so takes a while to warm up. When the Stables were converted they installed underfloor heating as the primary heat source with nothing else in the lounge. Takes 12 hrs to heat up and designed to be left on 247. With the current UK natural gas prices I had to look for an alternative. 

The stove is an 11kw unit. 

View attachment 253463


----------



## Hedgerow

geek said:


> Hi I have a Jøtul stove, lounge is a converted stable from 1850 with 4m ceiling so takes a while to warm up. When the Stables were converted they installed underfloor heating as the primary heat source with nothing else in the lounge. Takes 12 hrs to heat up and designed to be left on 247. With the current UK natural gas prices I had to look for an alternative.
> 
> The stove is an 11kw unit.
> 
> View attachment 253463









An oven mit?
I thought you Scotts were tougher than that??!!
:msp_wink:

Cool little stove by the way...


----------



## geek

It's for the wife  honest.


----------



## terryknight

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a stack pic to keep the thread going...



i like it



geek said:


> It's for the wife  honest.



sure it is


----------



## stihl023/5

Hedgerow said:


> 1 row? or 2 row picker?
> New Idea?
> Done a little work on those in a past life...



1 & 2 A 323 and 324 NI'S The cattle get ground cob and all the chickens grain is why I shell it.


----------



## stihly dan

That is a nice stove. Don't think they sell them state side.


----------



## russhd1997

Here's my wood all split in 4' lengths and stacked. There's close to 20 cords in the 2 stacks.


----------



## zogger

geek said:


> Hi I have a Jøtul stove, lounge is a converted stable from 1850 with 4m ceiling so takes a while to warm up. When the Stables were converted they installed underfloor heating as the primary heat source with nothing else in the lounge. Takes 12 hrs to heat up and designed to be left on 247. With the current UK natural gas prices I had to look for an alternative.
> 
> The stove is an 11kw unit.
> 
> View attachment 253463



That's pretty! I was just wondering what stove took short pieces like that.

With the fence I guess you have some future firewood helpers?


----------



## NHlocal

*.....that's a nice "wood hauler" you got there :msp_thumbup: .....*


----------



## Steve NW WI

Cool - you can report spammers w tapatalk and it fills in "its spam" in the message box for you!


----------



## NHlocal

.....spambot alert?????


----------



## leadarrows

I changed the way I am doing it this year. I just split right over the bucket on my tractor and then dump it in the truck. Then I take it to the poll barn where I stack it. 
Last year I hauled rounds to the poll barn and split it there. This is much easer for me. I am lucky I have 4 tree services bringing me wood and chips for my grinder now. I am thinking about wood heat for my farm shop now.


----------



## southpaw

View attachment 253501


----------



## broganana1

are you guys picking decent used ones u


----------



## NHlocal

.....how does that ax work splitting wood?.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Nice pic. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## geek

stihly dan said:


> That is a nice stove. Don't think they sell them state side.




Still a fairly niche brand over here but had that space and wanted an upright. The Scandinavians site know how to make stoves. 
Thought about back boilers etc but was going to be far too much ball ache.


----------



## geek

zogger said:


> That's pretty! I was just wondering what stove took short pieces like that.
> 
> With the fence I guess you have some future firewood helpers?



17 month old and a 2 week old. One needing the house extra toasty the other trying his hardest to defeat all baby gates. 

The stihl kiddy stuff is def on the Xmas list


----------



## geek

NHlocal said:


> *.....that's a nice "wood hauler" you got there :msp_thumbup: .....*



1990 Land Rover Defender 90 TD. Quite a shed, pig to drive, not much electrically works on it, bang my elbows constantly when it gets interesting. Love it. 
Hopefully picking up a newer model soon.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I finally finished blocking up the cottonwood today. The last log was hanging over the ditch, and I didn't feel like dragging the rounds back out of the ditch, so I got out the Massey. I usually don't skid backward like this, but I wanted as much of the log off the ground as I could get to tear up the yard less and keep the dirt off the log:






I had the 7300 loaded in the trunk of the car for tomorrow's gtg across the river in MN, and I needed to play with the P-60 Pioneer anyway. That's the short bar, also have 36" for it. 6 cubes and .404 chain makes for lots of big chips, and big grins on your face!






Hopefully I'll finish splitting and stacking Sunday. I'm backed up on trees that friends want me to take off their hands, and just want this finished before I wander off to the next project.


----------



## oppermancjo

Found a couple pics in my phone. Current pile(s) are much larger. Little behind in splitting matter of fact...

My truck is parked behind the stack of rounds in the second pic.

View attachment 253645



View attachment 253646


----------



## Hedgerow

oppermancjo said:


> Found a couple pics in my phone. Current pile(s) are much larger. Little behind in splitting matter of fact...
> 
> My truck is parked behind the stack of rounds in the second pic.
> 
> View attachment 253645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253646



.











Your photo's...


----------



## NHlocal

oppermancjo said:


> Found a couple pics in my phone. Current pile(s) are much larger. Little behind in splitting matter of fact...
> 
> My truck is parked behind the stack of rounds in the second pic.
> 
> View attachment 253645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253646



Good pics, thanks for sharin'.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

I like the stack of rounds...


----------



## Wolfen

All I can say is thank you guys for not laughing at my little operation, I only wish I still lived out in Arkansas where I grew up so I could have open areas like you guys do and trees to cut down, that way I'd know I would be heating forever with wood, plus I could get what ever parts of the trees I wanted instead of some of the leftovers I get around here.


----------



## beerman6

owbguy said:


> I just had 4 loads dropped. Its about 95% red oak. I need some time before I can process it. A month ago I had right arm radial nerve decompression surgery. 6" incision and 28 staples. Still on a 5 pound lifting restriction. I can't stand being sedentary. :bang:


looks like a good place/time for a GTG...

WTH is sister lakes?


----------



## russhd1997

Getting ready to start sawing!

The wood hauler and elevator.






My SIL's tractor for you IH fans and another view of the equipment.


----------



## kdxken

Ten rows of red oak.

View attachment 253703


----------



## owbguy

beerman6 said:


> looks like a good place/time for a GTG...
> 
> WTH is sister lakes?



East of St. Joseph, just north of Dowagiac and south of South Haven. Basically, 2.5 hours south and west of you.

I'm getting antsy. Up to a 10 lb lifting restriction for the next month, then 30 lb restriction for the next month... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cnice_37

kdxken said:


> Ten rows of red oak.
> 
> View attachment 253703


----------



## terryknight

cnice_37 said:


>



i agree


----------



## leadarrows

yeah what they said....


----------



## NHlocal

kdxken said:


> Ten rows of red oak.
> 
> View attachment 253703



Howdy neighba', you got yourself a whole lot of Oak,:msp_w00t: all for your own use?


----------



## NHlocal

russhd1997 said:


> Getting ready to start sawing!
> 
> The wood hauler and elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SIL's tractor for you IH fans and another view of the equipment.



.....nice setup, :msp_thumbup: I like the elevator, how many cord do you process every year?


----------



## awspence

I dont think I can follow that act, but here is the one fuzzy pic of my wood area that I have. 

I live in the flatlands of NC, so less than 3 cords a year is plenty to keep me warm. I also tend to be lazy and let the gas furnace kick on if the fire burns down in the middle of the night.


----------



## awspence

found another that came out at least halfway clear enough to see.


----------



## NHlocal

awspence said:


> found another that came out at least halfway clear enough to see.



Are those Super Swampers on your splitter?!? :msp_w00t: I love it!  
Nice pics. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## awspence

LOL, that is what happens when a Jeep guy builds a splitter!

You get Ammo cans, air tank hydraulic reservoirs, lawn mower gas tanks, and 33" mud terrain tires.

Thanks!


----------



## Doc Hickory

*My winter's firewood*

I realize it's a bit scattered...


----------



## NHlocal

Hey, nice pic. :msp_thumbup: Looks like a pretty good amount of wood, you gonna stack the rest of it.....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I'm amazed at all the straight-grained piles of wood shown here, sheesh...never get that sort of thing out here


----------



## kdxken

NHlocal said:


> Howdy neighba', you got yourself a whole lot of Oak,:msp_w00t: all for your own use?



Howdy back at ya. I burn very little of it myself , most is sold at an honor system stand and given to friends. Most years I have maybe a 1/3 of that but with the hurricane last year it was easy pickins'. Though still somewhat a neighbor I am now in Massachusetts..don't hold it against me.


----------



## russhd1997

NHlocal said:


> .....nice setup, :msp_thumbup: I like the elevator, how many cord do you process every year?



I process and use about 30 cords between my OWB that runs 24/7 and my maple syrup evaporator.


----------



## artbaldoni

Today's catch. With my two daughters. I could do this every day! :msp_biggrin:







Can anybody find the pickaroon?


----------



## Ronaldo

Reminds me of my two helpers(daughters as well). It is great to work together as a family and spend time with one another. Getting wood is also FUN! Thanks for sharing the pics.
The pickaroon is stuck into a piece in the back of the truck!

Ron


----------



## blk90s13

My daughters would not help :msp_angry: oh wait maybe because they are 6 and 3 ? :msp_rolleyes:



I need to get some new pictures up soon


----------



## Wolfen

Looks to me like the packaroon is behind the young lady in the yellow shirt stuck into a piece of wood in the back of the truck.
Nice set of springs on the truck by the way, around here a pickup[ loaded down like that would rip the real bumper off scraping the ground


----------



## stihl023/5

My son and daughter help but are good extortionists.


----------



## Mac88

*View from Maine*

We're at the outlaws place in Maine. I couldn't help but post some pics of their woodpiles. FIL has a pacemaker and his doc won't let him run a gas saw. Every stick in these two piles was cut with an electric chainsaw (Stihl). I'm right proud of the old codger for his efforts.

While we're up here, we're gonna have to chase down Mr. ShaneLogs, and check out his woodpiles.


----------



## bama

Here is my woodpile. Oak and Ash for this year and maybe more than that. I am trying to learn how to embed the pictures. Reading up from the Posting pics thread. I use a mac. Looks like I still need to work on embedding....

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=253801&d=1348362217
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=253802&d=1348362219


----------



## ShaneLogs

Mac88 said:


> We're at the outlaws place in Maine. I couldn't help but post some pics of their woodpiles. FIL has a pacemaker and his doc won't let him run a gas saw. Every stick in these two piles was cut with an electric chainsaw (Stihl). I'm right proud of the old codger for his efforts.
> 
> While we're up here, we're gonna have to chase down Mr. ShaneLogs, and check out his woodpiles.



Come on over! We got a guest room:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl023/5

Thats nice!


----------



## NHlocal

kdxken said:


> Howdy back at ya. I burn very little of it myself , most is sold at an honor system stand and given to friends. Most years I have maybe a 1/3 of that but with the hurricane last year it was easy pickins'. Though still somewhat a neighbor I am now in Massachusetts..don't hold it against me.



Nope, won't hold it against ya' at all.....


----------



## NHlocal

russhd1997 said:


> I process and use about 30 cords between my OWB that runs 24/7 and my maple syrup evaporator.



That sounds like full time "work" to me, then again I've always enjoyed that kind of "work".....:hmm3grin2orange: 
Took down an Oak at a co worker's friend's house to add to the pile, this is tree #1 of 20(+):msp_w00t:.....(mostly Red Oak)


----------



## russhd1997

NHlocal said:


> That sounds like full time "work" to me, then again I've always enjoyed that kind of "work".....:hmm3grin2orange:
> Took down an Oak at a co worker's friend's house to add to the pile, this is tree #1 of 20(+):msp_w00t:.....(mostly Red Oak)



It is "work" but we manage to get it all done on weekends. I enjoy that kind of work too! My SIL has a bucket loader on his tractor for the heavy lifting and a logging arch on the back for dragging the trees out. I put 4 chainsaws and all of the tools in my tractor and I fell and limb while he twitches. Splitting takes the longest and sawing from 4' to 2' and stacking takes the least amount of time. 

That's some nice looking oak you've got there. I am targeting the oaks in my woods to try to cut down on the squirrel population. The tree rats like to chew my maple tubing.


----------



## marcomjl

russhd1997 said:


> It is "work" but we manage to get it all done on weekends. I enjoy that kind of work too! My SIL has a bucket loader on his tractor for the heavy lifting and a logging arch on the back for dragging the trees out. I put 4 chainsaws and all of the tools in my tractor and I fell and limb while he twitches. Splitting takes the longest and sawing from 4' to 2' and stacking takes the least amount of time.
> 
> That's some nice looking oak you've got there. I am targeting the oaks in my woods to try to cut down on the squirrel population. The tree rats like to chew my maple tubing.



The last week has been raining acorns constantly


----------



## Mac88

ShaneLogs said:


> Come on over! We got a guest room:hmm3grin2orange:



It's a 175 mile hike up US1. We'll try to fit it in. We may run all the way up to Caribou. Doing a little "what's available" looking while we're here.


----------



## Streblerm

Here's 12 cords cut and stacked. The pile is probably another 8-10.


----------



## StinkyBunny

geek said:


> 1990 Land Rover Defender 90 TD. Quite a shed, pig to drive, not much electrically works on it, bang my elbows constantly when it gets interesting. Love it.
> Hopefully picking up a newer model soon.



Hold on to it for another 3 years for me, then I'll buy it. I love the Defenders, but alas we never got the good oil burining models on this side of the Atlantic. 



marcomjl said:


> The last week has been raining acorns constantly



Not a lot of acorns here this year which strikes me as odd. We're in for a nasty winter and not a lot of food.


----------



## Hedgerow

Load #2 of 3 this weekend... All Hackberry...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Load #2 of 3 this weekend... All Hackberry...



You're just putting up pictures of your truck to tease me... I'm on to you pal....


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You're just putting up pictures of your truck to tease me... I'm on to you pal....



Oooops!!! There it is again!!! Waiting for me to load it...:msp_sneaky:
It's happiest when there's 15,000 pounds attached to it...
:big_smile:


----------



## cowroy

Here is your chance heavy :msp_biggrin: 1997 F-250 XLT Not exactly the same, but very clean.


----------



## Hedgerow

cowroy said:


> Here is your chance heavy :msp_biggrin: 1997 F-250 XLT Not exactly the same, but very clean.



Nice truck!!!
It's even got that same goofy red interior mine has...


----------



## terryknight

Hedgerow said:


> Load #2 of 3 this weekend... All Hackberry...



i like the truck



HEAVY FUEL said:


> You're just putting up pictures of your truck to tease me... I'm on to you pal....



and me. i already have 2 but i "need" a CC



cowroy said:


> Here is your chance heavy :msp_biggrin: 1997 F-250 XLT Not exactly the same, but very clean.



that's a nice looking truck and it has the 5spd



Hedgerow said:


> Nice truck!!!
> It's even got that same goofy red interior mine has...



worse interior ever


----------



## StinkyBunny

terryknight said:


> worse interior ever




No, 80's vintage velour in red is the worst ever, lol!


----------



## terryknight

StinkyBunny said:


> No, 80's vintage velour in red is the worst ever, lol!



####o red??

thankfully i am too young to have too much experience with that color


----------



## Hedgerow

StinkyBunny said:


> No, 80's vintage velour in red is the worst ever, lol!



I thought it was pretty much the same!!!
The guy I bought the truck from was a huge Oklahoma Sooners fan... Thus, the color scheme... I could live with it for the price, but the OU floor mats had to go...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## BrokenToys

my yard is out of room so i asked my uncle if i could drop some logs off...he said sure -
<img src=http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=254115&d=1348530089 alt="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=254115&d=1348530089" height="480" width="640"/>
those were the medium ones..biggest ones i couldn't move. measured about 43" at the base.


----------



## Incomplete

bama said:


> Here is my woodpile. Oak and Ash for this year and maybe more than that. I am trying to learn how to embed the pictures. Reading up from the Posting pics thread. I use a mac. Looks like I still need to work on embedding....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=253801&d=1348362217
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=253802&d=1348362219



Get the tapatalk app


----------



## jhoff310

heres mine
View attachment 254135

View attachment 254136


Jeff


----------



## NHlocal

jhoff310 said:


> heres mine
> View attachment 254135
> 
> View attachment 254136
> 
> 
> Jeff



Wow! Looks like you've got some spittin' to do.....
.....that's a nice lookin' pile of wood, would look really nice split and stacked.....


----------



## rullywowr

I got a boatload of firewood yesterday. We saw two oaks that were down but not on the ground - nice and seasoned ready for the buckin'. We bucked 'em and then rolled them to my boat. It was a lot of wood but the boat handled it great! 15 foot skiff with a 25HP motor. 

View attachment 254236


----------



## brenndatomu

rullywowr said:


> I got a boatload of firewood yesterday. We saw two oaks that were down but not on the ground - nice and seasoned ready for the buckin'. We bucked 'em and then rolled them to my boat. It was a lot of wood but the boat handled it great! 15 foot skiff with a 25HP motor.
> 
> View attachment 254236



Now there's a way to haul firewood that I've never tried! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## zogger

rullywowr said:


> I got a boatload of firewood yesterday. We saw two oaks that were down but not on the ground - nice and seasoned ready for the buckin'. We bucked 'em and then rolled them to my boat. It was a lot of wood but the boat handled it great! 15 foot skiff with a 25HP motor.



I like it!


----------



## zogger

*Lots Mo' oak*

Got this down yesterday, promised Josh he could chew up the substantial main base of the trunk with his newly ported 084

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/208435.htm#post3854692

(up in that thread is the video of Mastermind running that 084 after porting)

Went back this afternoon and bucked it up except for the big chunk at the end, there's at least two trailer loads






did the smaller stuff up to 16 inch with the poulan s25cva, then went to the swedish girl 'Sabor', Husky 365. This is a *very* nice saw...






Stump shot for ya'alls amusement....this is one of the larger trees I have ever done and was using that big heavy echo to fell it. Changed my mind on my "lines" a little once I walked around and looked at it, after that it went smooth..except for that weird colored rot! check it out, right smack dab in the hinge! When I hit it and saw the chips I go "oh crap" but was committed to right there, so just wedged it good and went for it and it went smooth.






big fat chunk I left for Josh to cut on, guessing about 1/3rd cord just in this piece


----------



## terryknight

rullywowr said:


> I got a boatload of firewood yesterday. We saw two oaks that were down but not on the ground - nice and seasoned ready for the buckin'. We bucked 'em and then rolled them to my boat. It was a lot of wood but the boat handled it great! 15 foot skiff with a 25HP motor.
> 
> View attachment 254236



i've never seen it done that way before how many trips did you make?



brenndatomu said:


> Now there's a way to haul firewood that I've never tried! :msp_thumbsup:



exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Philbo

Here's a shot of the woodshed from the other day. Still need a bit more locust (at back of shed.) I haven't really measured and it's hard to see from the photo, but probably between 3-4 cords. Locust, Maple, and Oak. All split with a Fiskars Super Splitter. Time to start splitting more kindling! It's getting a little chilly here in the mountains.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Zog that "rot" looks a lot like staining from embedded metal from what I see on my little phone. Let us know what you find when you split it.


----------



## zogger

Steve NW WI said:


> Zog that "rot" looks a lot like staining from embedded metal from what I see on my little phone. Let us know what you find when you split it.



It's stained plus rot. The tree finished croaking this summer, last leaves went and the little branches fell off. I didn't have the detector with me today but will tote it down and scan the chunks and the stumps when I go to move the rounds. I know I didn't hit any foreign objects.
Most of the old fenceline trees here show obvious external markings from old fence, easy enough to see, but none of these trees down that row have any indication of that, so..I dunno.

There's a LOT of junk in the ground around here, real old farmland everywhere, plus, civil war battlefield. 

I have yet to metal detect anything cool though, just old garbage and trash, this farm has been milked dry over the last several decades by pickers. They got all the good stuff.

Jusging by the location of that discoloration, the tree grew right over something metallic, but I ain't digging up that stump, either.


----------



## NHlocal

Took the day off from "work" today and went to do some cutting.  Took down two more Oaks to add to the wood pile(of course I still have to haul the wood over to my place :hmm3grin2orange: ), here's a few pics.....


----------



## Steve NW WI

Some progress pics from the cottonwoods.

Started on the next 1/2 cord row:







I was out of gas in the splitter tractor, so I threw the can in the car to fill it up on the way home from work, and tinkered around the rest of the morning. I hauled a bunch of rounds up to the splitter:






Here's what's left where they fell, those big rounds are wet and heavy, and I'll split em where they're at, and might noodle as well:






I got started with cleanup today, the wheelbarrow full will go in the burn barrel tomorrow if it's not too windy:


----------



## Jim Timber

Smallest woodpile of the thread:





I've got another one of ash in a different spot about the same size.  Not even a cord between the two.


----------



## rullywowr

terryknight said:


> i've never seen it done that way before how many trips did you make?
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what i was thinking




Thanks guys. I live right on a river where there are down trees along the bank and such. We only made one trip that timebut we put two guys (me and my brother) and two complete logs, probably close to a face cord in there. It was really nice because all these rounds were totally seasoned, I am guessing a year or more. It is a great thing when you put them in the splitter and they go "POP!" after the wedge just touches it. We will probably go back to our "spot" on the river this week as there was some other choice stuff in there.

In the past we have taken a long trunk (12"-14" diameter by about 8 feet) and tied a rope to it and towed it to the house behind the boat with it floating. Then we would buck it up on shore. This is OK but the wood of course gets wet then you have to deal with cutting it on the beach with all the sand etc. Plus it makes the boat handle funny.

It was pretty funny when the high school crew team went by in their skulls and said, "Hey! Nice wood!"...

I am all about "scavenging" for down stuff (or mostly down stuff) as it is good wood, already pre-seasoned, and there is plenty out there for the taking if you look hard enough. Oh yeah, the 550XP kicks some serious tail too...


----------



## Jere39

rullywowr said:


> I got a boatload of firewood yesterday. We saw two oaks that were down but not on the ground - nice and seasoned ready for the buckin'. We bucked 'em and then rolled them to my boat. It was a lot of wood but the boat handled it great! 15 foot skiff with a 25HP motor.
> 
> View attachment 254236



Add this baby to the "Wood Hauler" Thread


----------



## benp

cowroy said:


> Here is your chance heavy :msp_biggrin: 1997 F-250 XLT Not exactly the same, but very clean.



That bar none is my favorite body style truck. Period. Ever. 

I would shoot for a One ton to get the solid front axle, along with the crew cab, and a real box. 

Then, drop a 12v in it and have the perfect diesel. 

Boy, I miss my diesel.:msp_sad:


----------



## terryknight

benp said:


> That bar none is my favorite body style truck. Period. Ever.
> 
> I would shoot for a One ton to get the solid front axle, along with the crew cab, and a real box.
> 
> Then, drop a 12v in it and have the perfect diesel.
> 
> Boy, I miss my diesel.:msp_sad:



i was with you up to the 12v part. i swapped a D60 under both my 250s, but i like the 7.3 PSD better than the cummins


----------



## benp

rullywowr said:


> I got a boatload of firewood yesterday. We saw two oaks that were down but not on the ground - nice and seasoned ready for the buckin'. We bucked 'em and then rolled them to my boat. It was a lot of wood but the boat handled it great! 15 foot skiff with a 25HP motor.
> 
> View attachment 254236



That's AWESOME!!!!! Way to be creative!!

I wonder how well a quasi stripped pontoon would serve you. But by the looks of your set up, it seems you need something that doesn't draft much water.


----------



## benp

terryknight said:


> i was with you up to the 12v part. i swapped a D60 under both my 250s, but i like the 7.3 PSD better than the cummins



The D60 is the way to go. Ditch the IFS of the 250's. :msp_biggrin:

I have had both the 7.3 PSD and Cummins. 

I'll take the Cummins any day, BUT I did really like the sloppiness of the ZF5 vs the NV5600, you could just throw the shifter to where you wanted it to go.


----------



## terryknight

benp said:


> The D60 is the way to go. Ditch the IFS of the 250's. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I have had both the 7.3 PSD and Cummins.
> 
> I'll take the Cummins any day, BUT I did really like the sloppiness of the ZF5 vs the NV5600, you could just throw the shifter to where you wanted it to go.



they are both go motors, between my father and i we have owned 6 7.3 PSDs, 2 7.3 IDIs, and 7 cummins. right now we have 5 PSDs and 1 cummins

they do shift like a old russian tractor


----------



## Steve NW WI

Progress update, I got what I had by the splitter all split today. I'll stack it tomorrow and hope to get the rest of it split before the weekend. I've got an elm, some ashes, and 4 big honey locusts to do for friends, and if I'm lucky, they'll all be home this weekend, waiting their turn for the splitter.

I got tired of the same old camera views, so I climbed up on the roof of the truck for this one, I think it turned out nice:


----------



## Hedgerow

By the looks of some of that stuff, you may be able to burn it pretty soon if this fall stays relatively dry...
I'll bet the centers of the big rounds were a bit juicy though... :hmm3grin2orange:
Will that Cottonwood dry standing? Or just go punky???


----------



## Steve NW WI

Tops were fairly dry, the bottoms were still real wet, 10-15' up or so. I suspect it'll dry quick, I'm seeing checking in the first stuff I split already. Some might burn next spring, but likely it'll get burned next fall and spring '14.

2 of the 3 were pretty solid most of the way up, the other was pretty punky. They sure don't stay as solid as elm does.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Tops were fairly dry, the bottoms were still real wet, 10-15' up or so. I suspect it'll dry quick, I'm seeing checking in the first stuff I split already. Some might burn next spring, but likely it'll get burned next fall and spring '14.
> 
> 2 of the 3 were pretty solid most of the way up, the other was pretty punky. They sure don't stay as solid as elm does.



Will they go punky in the stack too???
If left uncovered?

Hackberry don't like the weather at all!!!
Wondered if Cottonwood was the same way...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Will they go punky in the stack too???
> If left uncovered?
> 
> Hackberry don't like the weather at all!!!
> Wondered if Cottonwood was the same way...



We'll find out I guess. I've cut quite a few of em over the years, but they usually went nearly straight to the stove, maybe seasoned for a couple months at most. For as light as it is dry, going a little punky shouldn't lower the btu output much anyhow


----------



## Laroo

Steve NW WI said:


> We'll find out I guess. I've cut quite a few of em over the years, but they usually went nearly straight to the stove, maybe seasoned for a couple months at most. For as light as it is dry, going a little punky shouldn't lower the btu output much anyhow



Ya shelf life with cotton wood is fairly short. Even under cover it will turn to cork within 3-4 yrs. I have burnt quite a bunch of it, I hate the amount of ash it leaves, but its good stuff if it's all ya got.


----------



## Hedgerow

Funny thing about Hackberry and Ash for that matter, is, if you cut it fresh, and get it split up quick, it seems to weather way better than if it's dead first, then cut and split... The punk sets in quick under that bark!!!
Bark is BAD!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Laroo

Hedgerow said:


> Funny thing about Hackberry and Ash for that matter, is, if you cut it fresh, and get it split up quick, it seems to weather way better than if it's dead first, then cut and split... The punk sets in quick under that bark!!!
> Bark is BAD!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That is my findings with the quaking aspen that we have out here.


----------



## Denis Gionet

_That is my findings with the quaking aspen that we have out here._

Poplar (Aspen Poplar, maybe we're talking the same tree here) does the same up here too, way above the 49th. Any of it that isn't split and stacked, with liberal air space around the splits, soon goes to mush or still weighs a ton after a year. Leave it on the ground, and you might just as well leave it there anyway. 

"Punky" is an accurate & cool term for that effect though !


----------



## Laroo

Denis Gionet said:


> _That is my findings with the quaking aspenView attachment 254406
> View attachment 254407
> that we have out here._
> 
> Poplar (Aspen Poplar, maybe we're talking the same tree here) does the same up here too, way above the 49th. Any of it that isn't split and stacked, with liberal air space around the splits, soon goes to mush or still weighs a ton after a year. Leave it on the ground, and you might just as well leave it there anyway.
> 
> "Punky" is an accurate & cool term for that effect though !



Yep I think it is the same, not TOO BAD if you cut it green and get it split. Even the standing dead goes bad before your eyes. Here is a couple of pics of some I have in my stack. Look familiar? I suppose I just as well show all of my woodpile since that's the point of this thread. Pretty pale in comparison to some on here, don't beat me up too bad.View attachment 254404
View attachment 254405
. Still got a bit of splitting to do yet.


----------



## tomtrees58

well getting there


----------



## tomtrees58

this years wood is starting to sell


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## damato333

tomtrees58 said:


> well getting there



Did you cleanup before you took pictures?


----------



## polkat

*working on my three year supply*

View attachment 254831
View attachment 254832


----------



## Wolfen

tomtree58, I take it you sel wood or is it actually that cold up there :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tomtrees58

d'amato 333 said:


> Did you cleanup before you took pictures?


yes always if you look back at my posts the wood growsopcorn:


----------



## tomtrees58

Wolfen said:


> tomtree58, I take it you sell wood or is it actually that cold up there :msp big grin:


 i sell 125 to 150 full cords a year year round got to love brick ovens pizzas 1 cord a week


----------



## wagz

lol tom. that's reached the level of ridiculousness! i was just out at my pile today thinking "not too shabby". i may have a grand total of 5 cords here


----------



## zogger

polkat said:


> View attachment 254831
> View attachment 254832


----------



## zogger

*Got that twinstem oak dragged back up*

Figure I got about two cords from that big oak I felled last week, counting the big chunk still left down in the field waiting on that ported 084 to slice and dice it. That remnant chunk, rounding of some numbers, @56 cubic feet, so that plus what is in the pics here. I imagine Josh will haul back one of the big rounds after he noodles it into oblivion...

Got two and a half decent trailer loads brought up, this is the last, the "half". A buncha the larger rounds needed the fiskars treatment to bust them in half just so I could pick them boys up. A few bops down the middle and across, then one big whack in the middle..pop! man I love me some straight grained oak...

Slung a lot of branches and smaller rounds into the general pile to the right in the stack pic.






Here's the stack progressing, this is the third big row of pure oak, I pitched some of it on the second row behind it as I still had room






Each one of those oak rows, with two cords of pine and poplar and small sweetgum, for morning and shoulder season wood, would do me for a winter. So with what I have in my other main stack pile I am four winters out now. And I have two big hickories and three fat pines down waiting to be bucked and hauled. I'll see how much I can get to until mud season shuts me down.


----------



## NHlocal

Finally got some wood moved up to my wood shed, 'bout 2 cord, mostly Red Oak.  All I gotta do now is stack it.....:msp_tongue:
.....thinkin' I'm gonna need maybe another cord to finish it off.....('bout 1[SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]4[/SUB] cord leftover from last winter already in the shed)










*.....my wife snuck a shameless candid pic of me actually doing some work..... *


----------



## ShaneLogs

Nice pictures Zogger and NHLocal!


----------



## Hedgerow

At least she didn't get a butt crack shot...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> At least she didn't get a butt crack shot...



True!


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> At least she didn't get a butt crack shot...



:redface: Now I ain't sayin' that never happens, but long shirts and a belt keep the redface moments to a minimum for me.....:hmm3grin2orange::blush:


----------



## zogger

NHlocal said:


> Finally got some wood moved up to my wood shed, 'bout 2 cord, mostly Red Oak.  All I gotta do now is stack it.....:msp_tongue:
> .....thinkin' I'm gonna need maybe another cord to finish it off.....('bout 1[SUP]1[/SUP]/[SUB]4[/SUB] cord leftover from last winter already in the shed)
> 
> 
> 
> *.....my wife snuck a shameless candid pic of me actually doing some work..... *



That shed gonna be slap full when you are done! Man, it's nice to finally get to the stacking splits part. That's like money in the bank accruing interest at that point.

I still have a LOT of Fiskars action ahead of me..but..haying is done and pasture mowing and finish mowing will be slowing down real soon now, so in the winter..I got time to split! Mostly in the winter I can really only walk in and fell, then wait for dry season again to go get it cut to size and hauled. The ground just doesn't freeze good enough here to take the tractor in much. It freezes *some*, but not deep enough. Late summer/early fall is the best time here or getting into and out of the woods and fields with any sort of loads.


----------



## NHlocal

zogger said:


> That shed gonna be slap full when you are done! Man, it's nice to finally get to the stacking splits part. That's like money in the bank accruing interest at that point.
> 
> I still have a LOT of Fiskars action ahead of me..but..haying is done and pasture mowing and finish mowing will be slowing down real soon now, so in the winter..I got time to split! Mostly in the winter I can really only walk in and fell, then wait for dry season again to go get it cut to size and hauled. The ground just doesn't freeze good enough here to take the tractor in much. It freezes *some*, but not deep enough. Late summer/early fall is the best time here or getting into and out of the woods and fields with any sort of loads.



Ayuh, you're right, money in the bank!!! :biggrinbounce2: This is the first year we're "ahead" on firewood, and right now I'm cuttin' trees for 2 years out!!! uttahere2:uttahere2:
Yes it will be full, if we get a "normal" long cold winter I'll need just about every stick of it to keep the wife warm and happy.  
Fall and winter are the best times to work outside up here, NO BUGS! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfen

tomtrees58 said:


> i sell 125 to 150 full cords a year year round got to love brick ovens pizzas 1 cord a week



Good on ya your supporting your family ( if ya got one) recycling and helping clean the environment of oil


----------



## BrokenToys

After seeing Tom's yard...I feel bad even sharing this !!
[kept porking up the image attach so left it as a link]


----------



## NHlocal

BrokenToys said:


> After seeing Tom's yard...I feel bad even sharing this !!
> [kept porking up the image attach so left it as a link]



Great picture! :msp_thumbup: Looks like you took it from your roof?


----------



## Ronaldo

NHlocal said:


> Great picture! :msp_thumbup: Looks like you took it from your roof?



Fences made of wood;what a good idea!
Really---looks very nice.

Ron


----------



## beerman6

polkat said:


> View attachment 254831
> View attachment 254832


----------



## beerman6

:msp_thumbup: dang pool was just in the way!


----------



## blk90s13

beerman6 said:


> you sir have kicked gravity's arse!




Wonder how its done !


----------



## Rudedog

*I've rotated the Earth for Polkat......*

........ who am I kidding. It was the work of Chuck Norris.


----------



## wagz

really cool shot broken toys!

NH i like how you added those 2x2s to hold the ends of your rows in place. it'll definitely allow you to get more wood in than if you just criss crossed the end pieces like i've been doing. nice job!


----------



## BrokenToys

NHlocal said:


> Great picture! :msp_thumbup: Looks like you took it from your roof?


Yeah, was cleaning out the chimney and gutters and thought it'd be a good angle. The pool dirt ring is now my son's putting green.


----------



## NHlocal

wagz said:


> really cool shot broken toys!
> 
> NH i like how you added those 2x2s to hold the ends of your rows in place. it'll definitely allow you to get more wood in than if you just criss crossed the end pieces like i've been doing. nice job!



Ayuh, using "stringers" instead of "cribbing" the ends allows for putting in a bit more wood, and it's also a sure way to keep the end of the rows from falling.....


----------



## Denis Gionet

tomtrees58 said:


>



Chicken coop ?



zogger said:


> Cool, never saw any of that rare "helium oak" before...hehehehehe
> 
> Nice stack man!



Oh no, he buried the saw under the pile :jester:



BrokenToys said:


> After seeing Tom's yard...I feel bad even sharing this !!
> [kept porking up the image attach so left it as a link]



Kind of looks like a baseball field from above, with the pool ring making the bases... Nice fence and rows !


----------



## benp

No pictures but as of today I am done for a bit. 

By my neighbor's calculations with the tape measure I have put up 17 cords. I was thinking 12 but my eyeball math has always been bad. It does come in handy for womenz weight though. 

We still have 12-14 sitting in log length in our "log yard" not counting the saw logs for the Amish guys. 

I am stoked to say the least especially after being busted up and having a 3 month late start.


----------



## tomtrees58

Chicken coop ?red oak shed









you dont think i cut up the good wood for fire wood


----------



## Denis Gionet

Ha, I love it !!! Nice boards ! Milled with what, a chain saw mill, or a band saw mill ? They look suspiciously like the cedar I milled with the Alaskan.


----------



## benp

Hedgerow said:


> Funny thing about Hackberry and Ash for that matter, is, if you cut it fresh, and get it split up quick, it seems to weather way better than if it's dead first, then cut and split... The punk sets in quick under that bark!!!
> Bark is BAD!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Same with paper birch and red/norway pine. 

In the past with birch logs that are going to sit a bit, I take the saw and make a kerf down the length. Just enough to get past the bark and into the wood. 

This at least allows the moisture to escape, at least in theory. 

Unless de-barked, the norway needs to be cut/split toot sweet or it goes to crap relatively quickly. I have never tried the kerf trick with the pine though. 



tomtrees58 said:


> well getting there



I am truly at a loss for words. That is incredible and awesome Tom. 

Do you have a supplier for the logs or an in with a tree service or logger? If it's all YOU then that cubes the incredible and awesome statement.



wagz said:


> lol tom. that's reached the level of ridiculousness! i was just out at my pile today thinking "not too shabby". i may have a grand total of 5 cords here



No kidding, I at least had part of an afternoon to feel good about myself. Now I need some chocolate.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## benp

Sitting here reading this thread reminds me of a print my folks have had hanging on the wall since I was little. 

It's a guying standing by his woodshed and it has a quote from Thoreau under the image. 

It says - "Every man looks upon his wood pile with a sort of affection."

How true, how true. 

I believe that is shown here in this awesome thread!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## leadarrows

tomtrees58 said:


> well getting there



I think I have found out what happened to the Sahara Forest.


----------



## zogger

leadarrows said:


> I think I have found out what happened to the Sahara Forest.



Lol!


----------



## Hedgerow

On site processing... All pieces cut to 25-26" long and delivered as is to the end user... 
I like...


----------



## benp

Hedgerow said:


> On site processing... All pieces cut to 25-26" long and delivered as is to the end user...
> I like...




Nice setup!!!

Just what is your delivery......oh......range.:msp_biggrin: Some hedgeapple would be sweet.


----------



## tbow388

*My Little Bit*

Here is my splitting area.






Another View.






Here is my woodsplitter. (Sbow388)






Here is what it turns into.


----------



## Hedgerow

benp said:


> Nice setup!!!
> 
> Just what is your delivery......oh......range.:msp_biggrin: Some hedgeapple would be sweet.



Believe it or not, that whole load was Oak. 2-cords... I've delivered 6 cords of Hedge to him already, a few months back... He has a nice OWB set-up... This is before we unloaded...







He uses about 14 cord per year, but says since burning mostly Hedge, it has cut back to around 12 by his estimation..


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Believe it or not, that whole load was Oak. 2-cords... I've delivered 6 cords of Hedge to him already, a few months back... He has a nice OWB set-up... This is before we unloaded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He uses about 14 cord per year, but says since burning mostly Hedge, it has cut back to around 12 by his estimation..



That's a dedicated stacking area for sure!

Ben, if ya catch Matt on just the right day, he's been known to deliver as far as WI!


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> That's a dedicated stacking area for sure!
> 
> Ben, if ya catch Matt on just the right day, he's been known to deliver as far as WI!



Yup... I thought he did a great job on it... He's a math professor... I admire it every time I drop off there...
He's the only fella I deliver to... Everyone else has to come get it. Cept when the firewood fairy takes a notion to make firewood appear on someone's porch... 

Or when a neighbor wants a load of logs...
Or when some chainsaw nut in WI wants a Hedge log just for fun....

Ok...
I drive around too much...
:amazed:


----------



## tomtrees58

Denis Gionet said:


> Ha, I love it !!! Nice boards ! Milled with what, a chain saw mill, or a band saw mill ? They look suspiciously like the cedar I milled with the Alaskan.


its all red oak


----------



## saxman

Here is my area all oak with some Hickory and a little Ash. I will move it up to the house on pallets when I start burning. I usually but 3 or 4 cords in a seasonView attachment 255070


----------



## H-Ranch

leadarrows said:


> I think I have found out what happened to the Sahara Forest.



With the burn barrel that close I'd be afraid of the Great Sahara Fire. 






I'm not exactly thrilled having my stacks this close to the OWB.


----------



## jropo

Whew....I think I have scroll sickness.

I was gonna post a pic, but after seeing some of those stacks I'm a lil shy.

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## treeclimber101

we split and load out , firewood seems too disappear if its split and allowed to lay to long it grows legs and walks


----------



## treeclimber101

Some more


----------



## stihly dan

View attachment 255125


sorry just trying to learn to post pics

Yes it worked, that is of the water heater and tempering tank tied into the coil of the wood furnace.


----------



## treeclimber101

ahhhhhaaaaaa got it ! Burp!!!!!


----------



## ShaneLogs

Rudedog said:


> ........ who am I kidding. It was the work of Chuck Norris.



Looks pretty nice. Like how it is right by the OWB.


----------



## Cedar Row

*Woodshed*

Thought I'd add my splitting/storage shed to the thread. I have a 250 acre farm nearby where I cut dead and down wood, so I wait until the weather is cool to cut wood. A weekly trip to the woods to cut firewood is a nice break from the daily grind, so I don't try to get way ahead on my wood supply. Photo is about two weeks old. I heat my house and woodworking shop with stoves.
View attachment 255345


----------



## Rudedog

Cedar Row said:


> Thought I'd add my splitting/storage shed to the thread. I have a 250 acre farm nearby where I cut dead and down wood, so I wait until the weather is cool to cut wood. A weekly trip to the woods to cut firewood is a nice break from the daily grind, so I don't try to get way ahead on my wood supply. Photo is about two weeks old. I heat my house and woodworking shop with stoves.



That is a really nice wood shed. I don't live too awful far from you. I really like that area.


----------



## terryknight

i picked up a bunch of pallets today, i'm going to seal someone's, from here, idea and use them to make cadles/boxes to hold the wood. hop eto split and stack 3 ish cords tomorrow


----------



## zogger

terryknight said:


> i picked up a bunch of pallets today, i'm going to seal someone's, from here, idea and use them to make cadles/boxes to hold the wood. hop eto split and stack 3 ish cords tomorrow




Cool, take pics!


----------



## Wolfen

I think I might have lost some of my wood due to rot, I left it uncovered out in the yard all summer but I'm pretty sure I packed it in a little too tight up against a steel wall with no way for air to circulate, either that or the first wood I started collecting was about to rot anyway, but either way I did manage 4 cords of wood fro this winter so far and I have a little more to split


----------



## Cedar Row

Rudedog said:


> That is a really nice wood shed. I don't live too awful far from you. I really like that area.



Thanks,Rudedog. I wanted to mention a couple of details about the construction for people getting ready to build a shed. The site has open southwest exposure, so it gets sun all day, and prevailing winds blow against the back of the shed. The vertical siding boards are 5/4 oak pallet grade rough cut lumber from a local lumber mill. I bought the lumber green, and screwed the boards to the framing, making sure the boards were tight against each other. this sometimes involved the use of bar or pipe clamps. When the wood dried, which didn't take long in the sun and breeze, the shrinkage created 1/4"- 1/2" spaces between the boards allowing air to flow freely through the stacked firewood, but keeping most of the rain and snow out. I cut dead wood, but the first few feet of a large long-dead oak is still wet from moisture being drawn up into the trunk. The shed allows this wood to dry out quickly, and keeps everything nice and dry.


----------



## benp

I REALLY like the view you have there Cedar Row!!!

Thats great!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar Row

benp said:


> I REALLY like the view you have there Cedar Row!!!
> 
> Thats great!!:msp_thumbsup:



Thanks! Here is a shot from behind the shed looking west, Shenandoah Mountain in background.View attachment 255616


----------



## polkat

ShaneLogs said:


> Looks pretty nice. Like how it is right by the OWB.



Hay thank you guys I have no idea how chuck norris flipped my pics


----------



## NHlocal

Yes sir! That is a beautiful view..... :Eye:^:Eye:


----------



## terryknight

shenandoah is a beautiful area

some from today. split and stacked about 2 cords guess i have about 2 more to do. black locust, cedar, cherry, maple, and river birch. would have accomplished more the splitter started acting up. starving for fuel. i ran it out of gas and i think it sucked up nasty stuff at the bottom of the tank. i bought it home and cleaned the carb and fuel tank hope it's good to go











stole this idea from a member here











one more from the burn pile. been waiting almost 3 months to burn this


----------



## KiwiBro

This going to sound a bit cosmic and herbal, but it's great reading this thread and realising that we all face the same challenges and rewards resulting from a primal need for heat. Some of the pictures herein could have been taken from down the road but are from other Mother Brothers on the other side of the planet. It's a pretty cool commonality.


----------



## Denis Gionet

terryknight said:


> i ran it out of gas and i think it sucked up nasty stuff at the bottom of the tank. i bought it home and cleaned the carb and fuel tank hope it's good to go
> 
> one more from the burn pile. been waiting almost 3 months to burn this



Never want to run anything out of gas, for just this reason. I'm pretty anal about keeping my gas tanks very clean to prevent oops's like that. Hope it clears out properly.

BTW, looks like you have a couple more piles in the background... grass, hay or dirt ?

EDIT -- just spotted the targets .... lol !


----------



## terryknight

Denis Gionet said:


> Never want to run anything out of gas, for just this reason. I'm pretty anal about keeping my gas tanks very clean to prevent oops's like that. Hope it clears out properly.
> 
> BTW, looks like you have a couple more piles in the background... grass, hay or dirt ?
> 
> EDIT -- just spotted the targets .... lol !



dirt and more dirt. and while hose look like targets they are actually bee hives. the targets go the other way into the fields from the hay loft in the barn

and i ran it for a couple minutes after cleaning and so far it was running properly


----------



## marcomjl

terryknight said:


> shenandoah is a beautiful area
> 
> some from today. split and stacked about 2 cords guess i have about 2 more to do. black locust, cedar, cherry, maple, and river birch. would have accomplished more the splitter started acting up. starving for fuel. i ran it out of gas and i think it sucked up nasty stuff at the bottom of the tank. i bought it home and cleaned the carb and fuel tank hope it's good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stole this idea from a member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more from the burn pile. been waiting almost 3 months to burn this



Add one of those inline filters to your fuel line. Helps keep the carb very clean.


----------



## stihlguy

*Wood shed full*


----------



## Wolfen

I see all these pictures of the wood splitting area you guys have and I get really really jealous. Ok yea I have the benefits of living IN a city. But I'd trade in a heartbeat to live somewhere where its not as crowded and people weren't stacked on top of each other, I live in former trailer park turned neighborhood and we have the biggest spacing between houses in the entire area and the old truck on terryknight's post wouldn't fit between my house and my next door neighbor.
the only Benefit of living in town is the store is closer........trust me. of course since I started burning and splitting myself the local gangs are now scared to death of me . something about that 8 lb maul splitting Gum


----------



## farmboss45

*Wood shed is filled out!!1*

10 full cords in under 2 months of weekends!! 1 cord on the front porch and 2 cords by the back door. My mission was to get the shed full before I quit to enjoy some hunting, and with the temp dropping, might be in the stand next weekend!! I started out with this 50.00 woodshed I moved from our family tree farmView attachment 255877
this was in mid August. I ended today with thisView attachment 255878
View attachment 255879
View attachment 255880
I might get my toys out later in the year, but for now, break time,:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

farmboss45 said:


> 10 full cords in under 2 months of weekends!! 1 cord on the front porch and 2 cords by the back door. My mission was to get the shed full before I quit to enjoy some hunting, and with the temp dropping, might be in the stand next weekend!! I started out with this 50.00 woodshed I moved from our family tree farmView attachment 255877
> this was in mid August. I ended today with thisView attachment 255878
> View attachment 255879
> View attachment 255880
> I might get my toys out later in the year, but for now, break time,:hmm3grin2orange:



Holey hurtin' trailer, ya think you could have overloaded it any more than that ?!?  I guess springs are now optional, since they're prolly upside down by now !


----------



## farmboss45

Denis Gionet said:


> Holey hurtin' trailer, ya think you could have overloaded it any more than that ?!?  I guess springs are now optional, since they're prolly upside down by now !



Not sure which was hurting more, the trailer, the little 12 horse, 30 year old tractor, or me, thank you mister sam adams for beer!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Denis Gionet

farmboss45 said:


> Not sure which was hurting more, the trailer, the little 12 horse, 30 year old tractor, or me, *thank you mister sam adams for beer!!:msp_tongue:*



I heard that !


----------



## Denis Gionet

stihlguy said:


>



Repped you up, 'cause you're in dire need of some positive rep, and 'cause you got an awesome looking little tractor there !


----------



## Streblerm

A little while back I made a comment about pulling 40+ cords out of the woods over three weekends (and only using my 40cc redmax and a stih170) I was working with my dad and a couple other buddies and a bobcat, mini excavator, and dump truck. Here's the proof. This is half of what we hauled out at my dads place. It ended up being 17 dump truck loads. Got to be 20+ cords if not more.


----------



## Wolfen

jropo said:


> Whew....I think I have scroll sickness.
> 
> I was gonna post a pic, but after seeing some of those stacks I'm a lil shy.
> 
> All I can say is WOW!



Don't be shy, simply scroll back to the picture of mine and feel good about yours LOL


----------



## Customcuts

leadarrows said:


> I think I have found out what happened to the Sahara Forest.



I think I see sherwood forest in there too... Lol.


----------



## leadarrows

I showed my splinter and tractor but not my wood stack so here it is. Not so big but enough for this year and I am happy with that.


----------



## ShaneLogs

stihlguy said:


>



That is awesome! Love it! :msp_wub:


----------



## brenndatomu

leadarrows said:


> I showed my *splinter* and tractor but not my wood stack so here it is. Not so big but enough for this year and I am happy with that.



If ya's gon try ta show us yur "splinter" ya's gotta focus on yur finga a lil bettah! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beerman6

LMAO!


----------



## ri chevy

*My wood pile*

Not bad for a hacker!  The lean to is 8 feet deep by 16 feet long by 10 feet high. I just finished with the other one, not sure how much is there. It is 2 pallets wide. 
My father in law has even more than I have, cut and split by me of course.  He is older and can't cut anymore, but he enjoys burning wood for heat in the winter. 






















My splitting log.


----------



## ri chevy

*My wood pile*

1 more photo from the front.


----------



## ss~zoso~ss

what do ya figure that to be, 2 or 3 years worth of heat?


----------



## jrider

Here is what I managed to work up this year. Have 12 more cords for my OWB thats under cover in a carport.


----------



## Hedgerow

Still hacking away at the same fence row with all the Hackberry's in it...






6th trailer load so far...
Had a fella come over last Friday and tell me he'd take everything I had in the barn... 
Gotta re-fill now...:msp_confused:


----------



## ri chevy

ss~zoso~ss said:


> what do ya figure that to be, 2 or 3 years worth of heat?



Yes. Probably. Just depends how cold the winters are.


----------



## ri chevy

jrider said:


> Here is what I managed to work up this year. Have 12 more cords for my OWB thats under cover in a carport.



Looks like the Tee Pee style of stacking.  
That is a lot of wood right there. Nice.


----------



## zogger

jrider said:


> Here is what I managed to work up this year. Have 12 more cords for my OWB thats under cover in a carport.



That's some pretty snazzy nice long heaps there man! And 12 more! You've been busy!


----------



## jrider

ri chevy said:


> Looks like the Tee Pee style of stacking.
> That is a lot of wood right there. Nice.



LOL, never heard it called that before but I certainly like it. I have found this to be a very effective and fast way to get the wood to dry out. Its right around 75 cords and I hope to have it all gone by Christmas.


----------



## leadarrows

brenndatomu said:


> If ya's gon try ta show us yur "splinter" ya's gotta focus on yur finga a lil bettah! :hmm3grin2orange:



Some times spell check screws me.


----------



## H-Ranch

ri chevy said:


> 1 more photo from the front.



I think your wood shed overfloweth!


----------



## leadarrows

H-Ranch said:


> I think your wood shed overfloweth!



This temps me to say something about Sharing the wood...you know like share the wealth....but I can see that going south real quick.....


----------



## Garmins dad

ri chevy said:


> 1 more photo from the front.



 Tempted to steal your pic. print it off and hang it in a frame.. Looks so very surreal.. I wish my area looked that nice.. I have splitter scrap everywhere and nothing piled or stacked that nice..


----------



## ri chevy

*Wood storage house*

Thanks guys. I can cut and split, but I can't stack for sh*t. So I built this little "lean to" with the green plastic roof. It makes stacking much easier.  Then I kept cutting, and cutting, and ....you know how it goes. I got more wood than I know what to do with. I need to build a new bigger house to stack the rest.  Not a bad thing.


----------



## Garmins dad

just add on to one end.. could add four feet of depth also with three posts and short 2x6's :msp_w00t: scrounge at the dump for tin off a old barn.


----------



## bcorradi

jrider said:


> LOL, never heard it called that before but I certainly like it. I have found this to be a very effective and fast way to get the wood to dry out. Its right around 75 cords and I hope to have it all gone by Christmas.



Nice looking stacks of wood. Your talking face/fireplace cords right? There isn't 75 logger's cords pictured 4'x4'8'.


----------



## jrider

bcorradi said:


> Nice looking stacks of wood. Your talking face/fireplace cords right? There isn't 75 logger's cords pictured 4'x4'8'.



I am talking 75 full cords 4x4x8 of wood cut to 16" and split. I know what I have out there because I align the wood the same way year and year out.


----------



## owbguy

here is an ash that I'm working on. Apex was dying out. Way too tall to allow dead limbs to randomly drop..... I'm still recovering from surgery so I only saw a bit at a time. Here are some photos from before I started today. I didn't pay too much attention to trunk girth other than I had to saw from both sides using a 33" bar. Gotta love sawing green ash. Its like butter.


----------



## oppermancjo

Wow! Lotta wood in that thar tree.... I have one almost that size that I've been meaning to tackle myself... Nice work!


----------



## ri chevy

Nice job with the tree. That is pretty big. You'll be all set for wood with that.  :msp_thumbup:

Very nice location for your house as well!


----------



## owbguy

Here is what i got done in a little under 2 hours taking it somewhat easy. I'll need a hand getting the rounds in the truck....


----------



## terryknight

that is quite the tree. i think a tractor with a loader could help get those rounds in the truck


----------



## zogger

owbguy said:


> Here is what i got done in a little under 2 hours taking it somewhat easy. I'll need a hand getting the rounds in the truck....



--wow, lotta wood! Seeing as how that is ash, just split it right there, much easier to load it then. should split easy.


----------



## Somesawguy

Ash splits great, Just dig out the maul, and go at it. Those would be pretty heavy if you don't break them up.


----------



## Denis Gionet

zogger said:


> --wow, lotta wood! Seeing as how that is ash, just split it right there, much easier to load it then. should split easy.



Considering he's recovering from surgery .... can you say "Noodle" ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger

*Swamp hickory*

Here is the first load of swamp hickory coming home, that's all branch wood, I am at the first big fork in the main trunk. Where I am standing is where the ends of the branches were when it fell. Ten feet behind me is a broiler house...little bit taller tree or closer it would have been 
"interesting"






This is to go, way down the hill. That log is so balanced you can pick it up with one hand! I'm like EEK! Glad I stopped right there. If I take any more off the uphill end I am afraid it will stand back up. I think I will cut it off down at the rootball-carefully- then cut it in half and see if the tractor can drag out the halves. That might still be too much, but we'll see.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Yeah, Just noodle them up there on site and throw the splits in the truck. Will save you from buying leaf springs too! :msp_tongue:


----------



## ShaneLogs

zogger said:


> Here is the first load of swamp hickory coming home, that's all branch wood, I am at the first big fork in the main trunk. Where I am standing is where the ends of the branches were when it fell. Ten feet behind me is a broiler house...little bit taller tree or closer it would have been
> "interesting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to go, way down the hill. That log is so balanced you can pick it up with one hand! I'm like EEK! Glad I stopped right there. If I take any more off the uphill end I am afraid it will stand back up. I think I will cut it off down at the rootball-carefully- then cut it in half and see if the tractor can drag out the halves. That might still be too much, but we'll see.



Nice pictures Zogger, I think your camera lense is a little smudged :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ri chevy

He's also going to need a bigger truck!  Nice job there. Take your time and do as much as you can do. Not worth getting hurt or injuring yourself. It will still be there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## owbguy

the comment about loading rounds into the truck was a joke. I have no plans to move them, but if I did it would be with my track loader.

I'll split the wood right where it sits using this mechanical maul...... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ri chevy

Real nice! That looks like it works very well.


----------



## Hedgerow

owbguy said:


> the comment about loading rounds into the truck was a joke. I have no plans to move them, but if I did it would be with my track loader.
> 
> I'll split the wood right where it sits using this mechanical maul...... :msp_sneaky:



That looks like one of those built to spec jobs, fabricated somewhere up there in MI...
I forget the name of the company though...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Very nice splitter!


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> That looks like one of those built to spec jobs, fabricated somewhere up there in MI...
> I forget the name of the company though...



I agree, that's prolly the nicest one I've seen yet ! What's MSRP on one of those ? Not like I can afford one, just curious. I love my Fiskars too much anyway !


----------



## zogger

ShaneLogs said:


> Nice pictures Zogger, I think your camera lense is a little smudged :hmm3grin2orange:



Scratched/smudged and wimpy to boot. Only digital camera I have now. A new phone will be coming up in the new year anyway. I'm on that iden network that is being phased out, they already doubled the cost of my minutes starting next month. They want people to switch to their newer towers. 

I stay on the raw bleeding edge of ten year old technology!


----------



## zogger

owbguy said:


> the comment about loading rounds into the truck was a joke. I have no plans to move them, but if I did it would be with my track loader.
> 
> I'll split the wood right where it sits using this mechanical maul...... :msp_sneaky:



That's cheatin'! hahahahahaha


----------



## Laroo

owbguy said:


> the comment about loading rounds into the truck was a joke. I have no plans to move them, but if I did it would be with my track loader.
> 
> I'll split the wood right where it sits using this mechanical maul...... :msp_sneaky:



Is that a " All Wood" if it is tell us all about it, that is what I have in my sights for the next year.


----------



## owbguy

Laroo said:


> Is that a " All Wood" if it is tell us all about it, that is what I have in my sights for the next year.



Yes it is. I'll work up a review and post it separately. I'm not quite ready to do that yet though.


----------



## marcomjl

owbguy said:


> Yes it is. I'll work up a review and post it separately. I'm not quite ready to do that yet though.



I see you have a "bloodwood" model. Would you comment on the quoted 6 second cycle time? Is it that fast?


----------



## owbguy

marcomjl said:


> I see you have a "bloodwood" model. Would you comment on the quoted 6 second cycle time? Is it that fast?



6 seconds is with a 24" stroke, I believe. Mine has a 30" stroke and is 8 seconds. I don't recall the exact time, but I did test the timing a bunch to be sure. Seems like it was just under 8 seconds. I'll check again when I'm splitting and remember to do it. It is fast.


----------



## Hedgerow

owbguy said:


> 6 seconds is with a 24" stroke, I believe. Mine has a 30" stroke and is 8 seconds. I don't recall the exact time, but I did test the timing a bunch to be sure. Seems like it was just under 8 seconds. I'll check again when I'm splitting and remember to do it. It is fast.



I have eyeballed those for a while... Look to be very well built...


----------



## marcomjl

owbguy said:


> 6 seconds is with a 24" stroke, I believe. Mine has a 30" stroke and is 8 seconds. I don't recall the exact time, but I did test the timing a bunch to be sure. Seems like it was just under 8 seconds. I'll check again when I'm splitting and remember to do it. It is fast.



I've been looking for a splitter to model my own after and I like the muscle or bloodwood models. They look nice.


----------



## owbguy

This is an old dried elm round going through the 6-way wedge


----------



## hardpan

jrider said:


> LOL, never heard it called that before but I certainly like it. I have found this to be a very effective and fast way to get the wood to dry out. Its right around 75 cords and I hope to have it all gone by Christmas.




I have never tried that style of stacking/piling. If it remained in those piles for 3 - 5 years what do you suppose the pieces in the middle and on the bottom would look like? Many years ago a friend tried the "teepee" style and said it worked well but I can't remember if it was off the ground or covered or only a 1 year experiment.


----------



## jrider

hardpan said:


> I have never tried that style of stacking/piling. If it remained in those piles for 3 - 5 years what do you suppose the pieces in the middle and on the bottom would look like? Many years ago a friend tried the "teepee" style and said it worked well but I can't remember if it was off the ground or covered or only a 1 year experiment.



Don't know and don't intend to find out. The longest it ever hangs around is 18 months. I would imagine the stuff on the ground would be on its way out but the stuff in the middle gets plenty of air flow in piles this size yet none of the rainfall so I imagine it would be great.


----------



## Gjt1980

My little stock pile


----------



## terryknight

Gjt1980 said:


> My little stock pile



so straight and neat :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. They look like cord piles.


----------



## zogger

*Day two swamp hickory*

Well, I left about 7 feet or so on the stub and cut the tree off the rootball. Cut it there because i had some room under it to cut. That boy stood up fast, whomp! It can remain there, too, either resprout or go back into the natural swamp eco-system......

stub






So the remaining big log I chained up and tried to drag it up and out..jokeski! Tractor goes "no way man"..grumble..shin deep clay mud has zeero traction....cut it into thirds then, managed after much rookie junior logging and rigging action work to get two of the three chunks dragged out. Cut up one and a half of those chunks and got them home, I am *tired*. The tires on that trailer are wuss, so I stopped cutting and loading there (handy because I was wussing out too at that point...). Doesn't look it, but that's a much heavier load than that branch wood load I got yesterday. Loaded that guy in a "dry" area.....

day two score







I forgot two things today, one, my back brace, two, forgot how freeking HEAVY green wet hickory is. These rounds were my absolute limit on picking up and getting them onto the trailer. the rest, seeing as how I can't get to the last third, the big stuff, with my chain, I'll have to cut to size, bust those into quarters where they are, and hump them out by hand.

Luckily after that I have several mambo trees all with much easier access...This is just as much fun to me as getting the wood to burn. I was determined to get that nice hickory out of that swamp.


----------



## H-Ranch

This one doesn't hurt my neck so much! Nice stacks by the way. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gjt1980

Sorry about the crooked pic. I started selling a little wood last year and sold it from a pile and i was worried about shorting people so i ended up getting shorted, so now they are measured all are a little over a face cord just to keep people happy and coming back.


----------



## redprospector

A few piles.
















Andy


----------



## zogger

*last load hickory*

Finished up that hickory this afternoon. It was MUCH easier busting and noodling the rounds up into quarters and halves beore humping them uphill and into the trailer. Still heavy but really..I ain't 20 years old anymore.... I DID remember my back brace today, that surely helps. Hickory is no joke dense heavy wood!

Next tree I think I am going back to oak, a big one knocked down where the boss is digging dirt to pack around the clucker houses, but after that I have a flock of assorted in a group near this hickory I have to fell and take, they are too close to the broiler house and the large propane tank. Beaucoup, as in lots, bunches, a whole big pile, with a nice tractor access road right into the middle of them! Couple dozen trees many of them quite large. Gotta love them swamp trees, man they grow! More shagbark, some white oak, some red, some elm, and some standing dead mystery trees, I think some oak some gum.

Here's today's score. I think all told I got 1.25 to 1.50, around there, cord from that tree. Hickory seems to be twice the work of oak. Certainly much harder to split, I had to cut a kerf and sledge and wedge them in half, then noodle into quarters. Oak I can just blast with the fiskars, any size, green or dry, usually anyway.


----------



## KiwiBro

redprospector said:


> A few piles.



Thanks. how are you loading that lot out? Digger with a bucket?


----------



## NHlocal

Finally finished stacking what got hauled up to my woodshed, looks like I'm gonna need at least another cord.....


----------



## Customcuts

*Bark scraps*










View attachment 257048
What's everyone doing with the the leftover bark and small scrap pieces leftover from splitting? I was just wondering if there is anything useful to do with it besides dumping it with the brush? View attachment 257047
View attachment 257049

I plan on selling the big knotty pieces as camping wood at a discounted price as I have past couple years. Also wha has anyone found anything wierd in logs while being split?


----------



## zogger

NHlocal said:


> Finally finished stacking what got hauled up to my woodshed, looks like I'm gonna need at least another cord.....



Yep, another cord! Then after that..another woodshed! Then more cords, then more sheds...

FAD is worse than CAD. CAD you just throw money and bench time at it, FAD involves work! BWAHAHAHAHA wicked fun though..can't say any other job I have ever done is as much fun as getting firewood. I don't golf, watch TV outside of the weather and pop a movie in, so no sports, don't do nascar races, football, etc. Nuthin. I cut wood. Go catch some bass a few times a year, and stopped hunting a long time ago, have no need for it anymore, have all the meat I want. So..besides my pets, I have TREES here the boss needs cutting or doesn't care if I cut, all I want,, so chainsaws and cutting wood is the big hobby.

Sometimes I feel like a piker compared to the guys who cut "pro" or "semi pro" and have and use a lot of heavy equipment to work and process mass quantitites, but..as a hobby, I am just maintaining the fun and good exercise angle. I have to do some good physical work therapy all the time or I will cripple up and..well.that's it, not be able to do anything. If I don't work my back, it will fail, sucks. On going "keep the back functional" stuff. As a hobby, I can do as little or as much as I want, when I want, take breaks when I want and need them. Beats paying money to go to some gym! If it was a day to day job..dunno, not sure how long that would last before it went from fun to drudgery. I guess, if it was limited to say two cords a week, with a little bit more mechanization it would be OK.


----------



## NHlocal

zogger said:


> Yep, another cord! Then after that..another woodshed! Then more cords, then more sheds...
> 
> FAD is worse than CAD. CAD you just throw money and bench time at it, FAD involves work! BWAHAHAHAHA wicked fun though..can't say any other job I have ever done is as much fun as getting firewood. I don't golf, watch TV outside of the weather and pop a movie in, so no sports, don't do nascar races, football, etc. Nuthin. I cut wood. Go catch some bass a few times a year, and stopped hunting a long time ago, have no need for it anymore, have all the meat I want. So..besides my pets, I have TREES here the boss needs cutting or doesn't care if I cut, all I want,, so chainsaws and cutting wood is the big hobby.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like a piker compared to the guys who cut "pro" or "semi pro" and have and use a lot of heavy equipment to work and process mass quantitites, but..as a hobby, I am just maintaining the fun and good exercise angle. I have to do some good physical work therapy all the time or I will cripple up and..well.that's it, not be able to do anything. If I don't work my back, it will fail, sucks. On going "keep the back functional" stuff. As a hobby, I can do as little or as much as I want, when I want, take breaks when I want and need them. Beats paying money to go to some gym! If it was a day to day job..dunno, not sure how long that would last before it went from fun to drudgery. I guess, if it was limited to say two cords a week, with a little bit more mechanization it would be OK.



Well said. :msp_thumbup:
I don't know about it being a hobby but it does keep me from burning oil to heat the house(which I can't afford anyway), and I really do enjoy the work. As you said, if I had to do it "full time" I don't know if my body would hold up, and I'm not sure it would be quite as enjoyable. But I still love the work.(FAD!) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## russhd1997

zogger said:


> Yep, another cord! Then after that..another woodshed! Then more cords, then more sheds...
> 
> FAD is worse than CAD. CAD you just throw money and bench time at it, FAD involves work! BWAHAHAHAHA wicked fun though..can't say any other job I have ever done is as much fun as getting firewood. I don't golf, watch TV outside of the weather and pop a movie in, so no sports, don't do nascar races, football, etc. Nuthin. I cut wood. Go catch some bass a few times a year, and stopped hunting a long time ago, have no need for it anymore, have all the meat I want. So..besides my pets, I have TREES here the boss needs cutting or doesn't care if I cut, all I want,, so chainsaws and cutting wood is the big hobby.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like a piker compared to the guys who cut "pro" or "semi pro" and have and use a lot of heavy equipment to work and process mass quantitites, but..as a hobby, I am just maintaining the fun and good exercise angle. I have to do some good physical work therapy all the time or I will cripple up and..well.that's it, not be able to do anything. If I don't work my back, it will fail, sucks. On going "keep the back functional" stuff. As a hobby, I can do as little or as much as I want, when I want, take breaks when I want and need them. Beats paying money to go to some gym! If it was a day to day job..dunno, not sure how long that would last before it went from fun to drudgery. I guess, if it was limited to say two cords a week, with a little bit more mechanization it would be OK.





NHlocal said:


> Well said. :msp_thumbup:
> I don't know about it being a hobby but it does keep me from burning oil to heat the house(which I can't afford anyway), and I really do enjoy the work. As you said, if I had to do it "full time" I don't know if my body would hold up, and I'm not sure it would be quite as enjoyable. But I still love the work.(FAD!) :hmm3grin2orange:



I have to agree with you guys. Cutting firewood is one of my favorite outdoor activities. The other is making maple syrup. Both are great exercise and get you into the woods. I guess it runs in the family. My father and grandfather both enjoyed cutting wood and making maple syrup too. 

NHlocal I can't afford the heating oil either. I like to be comfortable in my own house and just keep putting the wood to the OWB and keep the thermostat where I want it. 

I need your woodshed beside my OWB. I have planning to build one like that but haven't been able to find the time when I have the funds and can't find the funds when I have the time.


----------



## brenndatomu

zogger said:


> Yep, another cord! Then after that..another woodshed! Then more cords, then more sheds...
> 
> FAD is worse than CAD. CAD you just throw money and bench time at it, FAD involves work! BWAHAHAHAHA wicked fun though..can't say any other job I have ever done is as much fun as getting firewood. I don't golf, watch TV outside of the weather and pop a movie in, so no sports, don't do nascar races, football, etc. Nuthin. I cut wood. Go catch some bass a few times a year, and stopped hunting a long time ago, have no need for it anymore, have all the meat I want. So..besides my pets, I have TREES here the boss needs cutting or doesn't care if I cut, all I want,, so chainsaws and cutting wood is the big hobby.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like a piker compared to the guys who cut "pro" or "semi pro" and have and use a lot of heavy equipment to work and process mass quantitites, but..as a hobby, I am just maintaining the fun and good exercise angle. I have to do some good physical work therapy all the time or I will cripple up and..well.that's it, not be able to do anything. If I don't work my back, it will fail, sucks. On going "keep the back functional" stuff. As a hobby, I can do as little or as much as I want, when I want, take breaks when I want and need them. Beats paying money to go to some gym! If it was a day to day job..dunno, not sure how long that would last before it went from fun to drudgery. I guess, if it was limited to say two cords a week, with a little bit more mechanization it would be OK.


OK, I have been hanging around here for the last 1.5 yrs. or so and I'm still not sure. Call it the dumb newb question of the year if ya want, but I bet I'm not the only newb wondering, so here goes. I get the principle of it, but what exactly does CAD, FAD stand for?! My best guess is "chainsaw acquisition disorder" and "firewood acquisition disorder"? If nothing else now we'll all know, and maybe y'all can have a laugh at the green horn!  THANKS! BTW, nice work there zogger,  if I understand right, you have had major back issues? Way to be out there gettin it done, you probably could be at home collectin ya some mail money if you wanted. Sorry, I know I'm off topic here.


----------



## terryknight

brenndatomu said:


> OK, I have been hanging around here for the last 1.5 yrs. or so and I'm still not sure. Call it the dumb newb question of the year if ya want, but I bet I'm not the only newb wondering, so here goes. I get the principle of it, but what exactly does CAD, FAD stand for?! My best guess is "chainsaw acquisition disorder" and "firewood acquisition disorder"? If nothing else now we'll all know, and maybe y'all can have a laugh at the green horn!  THANKS! BTW, nice work there zogger,  if I understand right, you have had major back issues? Way to be out there gettin it done, you probably could be at home collection ya some mail money if you wanted. Sorry, I know I'm off topic here.



i've always thought it was chainsaw/firewood addiction disorder, but i think acquisition works just as well


----------



## leadarrows

russhd1997 said:


> I have to agree with you guys. Cutting firewood is one of my favorite outdoor activities. The other is making maple syrup. Both are great exercise and get you into the woods. I guess it runs in the family. My father and grandfather both enjoyed cutting wood and making maple syrup too.
> 
> NHlocal I can't afford the heating oil either. I like to be comfortable in my own house and just keep putting the wood to the OWB and keep the thermostat where I want it.
> 
> I need your woodshed beside my OWB. I have planning to build one like that but *haven't been able to find the time when I have the funds and can't find the funds when I have the time*.



Oh-boy can I relate to that.


----------



## hardpan

brenndatomu said:


> OK, I have been hanging around here for the last 1.5 yrs. or so and I'm still not sure. Call it the dumb newb question of the year if ya want, but I bet I'm not the only newb wondering, so here goes. I get the principle of it, but what exactly does CAD, FAD stand for?! My best guess is "chainsaw acquisition disorder" and "firewood acquisition disorder"? If nothing else now we'll all know, and maybe y'all can have a laugh at the green horn!  THANKS! BTW, nice work there zogger,  if I understand right, you have had major back issues? Way to be out there gettin it done, you probably could be at home collectin ya some mail money if you wanted. Sorry, I know I'm off topic here.



You are basically correct on CAD and FAD and I suspect also on Zogger. He will reply soon and set the record straight. There are others here that fully realize they must "use it or lose it". With time I've seen friends and family go down will bad backs and joints and it is mostly the ones who are the least active physically. The pattern is obvious. Personally I too have an easier time looking in the mirror after a session of good honest work.


----------



## Wolfen

Customcuts said:


> View attachment 257048
> What's everyone doing with the the leftover bark and small scrap pieces leftover from splitting? I was just wondering if there is anything useful to do with it besides dumping it with the brush? View attachment 257047
> View attachment 257049
> 
> I plan on selling the big knotty pieces as camping wood at a discounted price as I have past couple years. Also wha has anyone found anything wierd in logs while being split?



Knotty pieces I cut up with my electric chain saw, into smaller pieces I call chunks, they burn, and since my heater is old as the hills and doesn't care what I put in it, chunks of wood burn as good as the logs , Bark on the other hand is a problem for me. Bark usually gets tossed into the garden for mulch, or in whatever hole the Beagles dig in the yard .
And weird pieces lie the one in your pic I cut down with a hatchet and remove the piece and use the wood


----------



## brenndatomu

hardpan said:


> You are basically correct on CAD and FAD and I suspect also on Zogger. He will reply soon and set the record straight. There are others here that fully realize they must "use it or lose it". With time I've seen friends and family go down will bad backs and joints and it is mostly the ones who are the least active physically. The pattern is obvious. Personally I too have an easier time looking in the mirror after a session of good honest work.



I hear ya! My dad lost half of his left arm in the classic farm accident, corn picker, 'bout 40 years ago. He was only down 3 days afterwards, almost 70 now, still working 12-15 hr. days!


----------



## Streblerm

Customcuts said:


> What's everyone doing with the the leftover bark and small scrap pieces leftover from splitting? I was just wondering if there is anything useful to do with it besides dumping it with the brush?
> I plan on selling the big knotty pieces as camping wood at a discounted price as I have past couple years. Also wha has anyone found anything wierd in logs while being split?



I pretty much burn everything I bring home. Sometimes I'll run a pile of bark through my little chipper and put it in the garden but most of it gets used for starting fires. I collect bark and small pieces in boxes, bags, crates, trash cans or whatever is handy and let it dry in the shed. I started a fire this morning with scraps/leaves/bark that I swept off the garage floor. I figure if I go through the trouble to drag it home then it owes me some heat. the same goes for the odd pieces. I just make them small enough to fit through the door. It doesn't have to be shaped like a traditional piece of firewood to make heat. 

I gather mostly city trees and I find all kinds of interesting stuff in them. I consider it a good day when I find stuff charred in my stove rather than with my chain. Horseshoes, nails, metal eyelets, cement. What are people thinking?


----------



## cowroy

brenndatomu said:


> OK, I have been hanging around here for the last 1.5 yrs. or so and I'm still not sure. Call it the dumb newb question of the year if ya want, but I bet I'm not the only newb wondering, so here goes. I get the principle of it, but what exactly does CAD, FAD stand for?! My best guess is "chainsaw acquisition disorder" and "firewood acquisition disorder"? If nothing else now we'll all know, and maybe y'all can have a laugh at the green horn!  THANKS! BTW, nice work there zogger,  if I understand right, you have had major back issues? Way to be out there gettin it done, you probably could be at home collectin ya some mail money if you wanted. Sorry, I know I'm off topic here.



CAD 
Chainsaw
Addiction
Disorder

FAD 
Firewood
Addiction
Disorder


----------



## Wolfen

I use all the bark for the garden, I start my fires with pallets that I cut into little 4" long 1/4" around pieces, on top of news paper, basically cause I have never had much luck starting a fire with bark and since I need to replace the pallets every now and then and they are so plentiful around here ( free too) I can get as many as I want at any time of the year, so when I replace one the used one gets cut into kindling  The 2x4's in them get used as either braces at the end of a pallet of wood or leaning braces to keep the braces form falling over  Redneck...I know, but effective


----------



## stihl023/5

I have used pallets also, just wish they didn't use ring shanks.


----------



## Customcuts

Streblerm said:


> I pretty much burn everything I bring home. Sometimes I'll run a pile of bark through my little chipper and put it in the garden but most of it gets used for starting fires. I collect bark and small pieces in boxes, bags, crates, trash cans or whatever is handy and let it dry in the shed. I started a fire this morning with scraps/leaves/bark that I swept off the garage floor. I figure if I go through the trouble to drag it home then it owes me some heat. the same goes for the odd pieces. I just make them small enough to fit through the door. It doesn't have to be shaped like a traditional piece of firewood to make heat.
> 
> I gather mostly city trees and I find all kinds of interesting stuff in them. I consider it a good day when I find stuff charred in my stove rather than with my chain. Horseshoes, nails, metal eyelets, cement. What are people thinking?



Tell me about it, all mine is residential stuff and the other day I "found" an old nail about a foot long and 3/8ths diameter while noodling an oak round with my 441, I knew it right when it happened. The bar jumped and I was instantly in a bad mood:bang: so I checked the chain and a couple of the teeth were pretty much flattened.... Good thing I ALWAYS carry extra chains...:msp_sneaky:...I have a bunch of mesh bags that u get from the store when you buy smoker wood... And I have filled a bunch of them up to use as kindling like u do but I still have about 4 bags of it from last year. So I guess ill just offer them to my wood customers. Needless to say we don't burn a whole lot of wood in Texas where I'm at. Last year I only burned less than a cord myself in my fireplace. It just doesn't get that cold for that long. Supposedly we are in for a good cold winter here this year so let's see how that goes... I have a couple cords of elm and sycamore (which I will never bring home again) that I will be selling to campers at a discounted rate. I split most of it down to big chunks so it should be good for the camp fires. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Wolfen

stihl023/5 said:


> I have used pallets also, just wish they didn't use ring shanks.



Yea, those are kinda hard to remove


----------



## zogger

brenndatomu said:


> OK, I have been hanging around here for the last 1.5 yrs. or so and I'm still not sure. Call it the dumb newb question of the year if ya want, but I bet I'm not the only newb wondering, so here goes. I get the principle of it, but what exactly does CAD, FAD stand for?! My best guess is "chainsaw acquisition disorder" and "firewood acquisition disorder"? If nothing else now we'll all know, and maybe y'all can have a laugh at the green horn!  THANKS! BTW, nice work there zogger,  if I understand right, you have had major back issues? Way to be out there gettin it done, you probably could be at home collectin ya some mail money if you wanted. Sorry, I know I'm off topic here.



Ya, that's it on FAD and CAD.

Back issues in spades, blew out 12 disks back in the 90s, laid me up to the point of homlessness. Managed to overcome it by due diligence on therapy and get back to work part time. I stiffen up get weak then get a relapse and can't do a thing if I don't get my flexibility and strength firewood workouts.

We also heat with wood, so it is a double win!

Gov checks..ain't made my mind up yet but most likely start collecting next year, just regular soc sec.. I never tried to push a disability check because..psychological with me, it makes me *try*. It was more important to me to get back to at least half speed than just getting some money and sitting around. sitting around you go downhill fast, you have to keep working and keep busy. The part time job I have now is enough, and when I get my periodic little relapses I can recuperate (usually out of action for a week or so) and it ususally isn't an issue (well, it sucks and hurts bad, can't do anything, just standing up takes a few minutes...), I can take the time off when I need to here. Full time, it wouldn't be fair to either an employer or myself. I tried that, it just doesn't work. So, I made a compromise.

This is a LOT better than what the docs first said, wheelchair or maybe a walker if I was lucky..screw that, I made my own luck! They wanted to do surgery and take out disks, put steel rods in, etc. No way! Now, I did screw up not getting an accident lawyer back then (work related), but, water over the dam now.


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> Ya, that's it on FAD and CAD.
> 
> Back issues in spades, blew out 12 disks back in the 90s, laid me up to the point of homlessness. Managed to overcome it by due diligence on therapy and get back to work part time. I stiffen up get weak then get a relapse and can't do a thing if I don't get my flexibility and strength firewood workouts.
> 
> We also heat with wood, so it is a double win!
> 
> Gov checks..ain't made my mind up yet but most likely start collecting next year, just regular soc sec.. I never tried to push a disability check because..psychological with me, it makes me *try*. It was more important to me to get back to at least half speed than just getting some money and sitting around. sitting around you go downhill fast, you have to keep working and keep busy. The part time job I have now is enough, and when I get my periodic little relapses I can recuperate (usually out of action for a week or so) and it ususally isn't an issue (well, it sucks and hurts bad, can't do anything, just standing up takes a few minutes...), I can take the time off when I need to here. Full time, it wouldn't be fair to either an employer or myself. I tried that, it just doesn't work. So, I made a compromise.
> 
> This is a LOT better than what the docs first said, wheelchair or maybe a walker if I was lucky..screw that, I made my own luck! They wanted to do surgery and take out disks, put steel rods in, etc. No way! Now, I did screw up not getting an accident lawyer back then (work related), but, water over the dam now.



Good on you for making the best of it and maintaining a certain level of activity. A good mindset you have.

I have seen this in people that get joint replacements. A lot of times, the ones that are lumps don't ever heal up as fast as the ones who are attempting to do hot laps around the hospital floor less than 24hrs after surgery.


----------



## wagz

russhd1997 said:


> I have to agree with you guys. Cutting firewood is one of my favorite outdoor activities. The other is making maple syrup. Both are great exercise and get you into the woods. I guess it runs in the family. My father and grandfather both enjoyed cutting wood and making maple syrup too.
> 
> NHlocal I can't afford the heating oil either. I like to be comfortable in my own house and just keep putting the wood to the OWB and keep the thermostat where I want it.
> 
> I need your woodshed beside my OWB. I have planning to build one like that but haven't been able to find the time when I have the funds and can't find the funds when I have the time.



i just planted a sugar maple at my house. i'd love to harvest syrup from it in a few years. got any pointers?


----------



## Denis Gionet

terryknight said:


> i've always thought it was chainsaw/firewood addiction disorder, but i think acquisition works just as well



Correct. CAD= Chainsaw Addiction Disorder, FAD = Firewood Addiction Disorder.

Zogger also has WAD -- Work Addiction Disorder. He's a bit like me I think, feel like ya gotta keep moving, doing something, working on something. I hate "just sitting there" -- don't have it in me. I gotta feel like I've done something useful in the day to be satisfied, or maybe relieved would be a better word.


----------



## zogger

Denis Gionet said:


> Correct. CAD= Chainsaw Addiction Disorder, FAD = Firewood Addiction Disorder.
> 
> Zogger also has WAD -- Work Addiction Disorder. He's a bit like me I think, feel like ya gotta keep moving, doing something, working on something. I hate "just sitting there" -- don't have it in me. I gotta feel like I've done something useful in the day to be satisfied, or maybe relieved would be a better word.



Ha! Mostly. I take a lot of breaks, then go work on some project. I always have projects. I'd like to do more but most projects take cash as well as labor. My freeking 4wd truck is taking me a long time, find a part, do some work, wait until reserves build back up, do something else.

I'd love to just be able to like..go buy a nice running deuce or something, but fresh out of five grand bills...I'm on the five buck budget, not 500 or 5000.


----------



## benp

wagz said:


> i just planted a sugar maple at my house. i'd love to harvest syrup from it in a few years. got any pointers?



You are going to need more than that one tree. :msp_biggrin:

It's something like 90 gallons of sap will get you one gallon of syrup. 

I have had a friend come out and tap around 100 trees here. Pretty neat to see sap pouring out of the trees like water along with how outside temp effects flow. 

He had a cool setup consisting of 5 gallon buckets and tubing. Drill a hole in the tree and attach the tubing. There were the orange Home Depot buckets everywhere here. lol


----------



## zogger

wagz said:


> i just planted a sugar maple at my house. i'd love to harvest syrup from it in a few years. got any pointers?



Yes, I have a pointer, you will need a LOT of wood! I used to tap ONE big sugar maple and it took me pret near as much wood to make a few gallons syrup every year as it did to heat the cabin!

Man, that's some primo good stuff though, yum! I miss it..


----------



## treeclimber101

I went to the shop at 9 am and knocked this out til 1230 pm , I think I did alright


----------



## russhd1997

wagz said:


> i just planted a sugar maple at my house. i'd love to harvest syrup from it in a few years. got any pointers?



Your tree is going to have to be 10" to 12" DBH before you can put a tap in it. It can take up to 50 years for your tree to grow to that size. In an average season 1 tap will produce about 8 gallons of sap. It takes 40 to 50 gallons of sap to make 1 gallon of syrup depending on the sugar content of the sap. If you really want to make maple syrup you will need to find more trees. 

I have 800 taps here and most of mine are red maples on vacuum. The sugars produce more and sweeter sap. In an average season I get about a quart of syrup per tap. On my best season ever I got almost a 1/2 gallon of syrup per tap.


----------



## marcomjl

russhd1997 said:


> Your tree is going to have to be 10" to 12" DBH before you can put a tap in it. It can take up to 50 years for your tree to grow to that size. In an average season 1 tap will produce about 8 gallons of sap. It takes 40 to 50 gallons of sap to make 1 gallon of syrup depending on the sugar content of the sap. If you really want to make maple syrup you will need to find more trees.
> 
> I have 800 taps here and most of mine are red maples on vacuum. The sugars produce more and sweeter sap. In an average season I get about a quart of syrup per tap. On my best season ever I got almost a 1/2 gallon of syrup per tap.



I knew it takes a bit and time to get some. That pretty much was a shut down lol :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Denis Gionet

russhd1997 said:


> Your tree is going to have to be 10" to 12" DBH before you can put a tap in it. It can take up to 50 years for your tree to grow to that size. In an average season 1 tap will produce about 8 gallons of sap. It takes 40 to 50 gallons of sap to make 1 gallon of syrup depending on the sugar content of the sap. If you really want to make maple syrup you will need to find more trees.
> 
> I have 800 taps here and most of mine are red maples on vacuum. The sugars produce more and sweeter sap. In an average season I get about a quart of syrup per tap. On my best season ever I got almost a 1/2 gallon of syrup per tap.



Well thanks for the education, we'll sleep a little less stupid tonight ! One of our customers' family makes syrup, in Northern New Brunswick. He sells for $16 per liter (quart). It's a privately owned business, not a mass production deal. And the syrup is much sweeter than the grocery store cans you can buy. Just about due for another bottle ....


----------



## russhd1997

Denis Gionet said:


> Well thanks for the education, we'll sleep a little less stupid tonight ! One of our customers' family makes syrup, in Northern New Brunswick. He sells for $16 per liter (quart). It's a privately owned business, not a mass production deal. And the syrup is much sweeter than the grocery store cans you can buy. Just about due for another bottle ....



Most of the syrup sold in stores here is Dark Amber that is a blend of Light Amber and commercial grade syrup. The flavor just isn't there compared to Dark Amber that is made at the sugar house. Dark Amber makes up about 3/4's of the table syrup sold in stores. It's good that you support your local producer. His price is reasonable too! I get $18 for a quart.


----------



## Ductape

Russ, do you use a reverse osmosis machine? See any negative effects on the trees using vacum? Just curious. I've worked several Maple seasons for the farmer up here. I'm like a crack addict with Maple sugar candies..... MMMMmmmmm !!!! Definitely no going back to store bought syrup after having the real thing. Igot my wife hooked too.

Even at $18 / qt..... still no money in it as far as I can see.


----------



## russhd1997

Ductape said:


> Russ, do you use a reverse osmosis machine? See any negative effects on the trees using vacum? Just curious. I've worked several Maple seasons for the farmer up here. I'm like a crack addict with Maple sugar candies..... MMMMmmmmm !!!! Definitely no going back to store bought syrup after having the real thing. Igot my wife hooked too.
> 
> Even at $18 / qt..... still no money in it as far as I can see.



Yes on the reverse osmosis machine. I love that thing! Once you have boiled concentrated sap you won't want to boil raw sap again. Does the farmer you work with have an RO? 

No on the negative effects. There have been numerous studies of the effects of vacuum and tree health as well as my own experience with it and the trees are showing no signs of decline because of it.

Have you tried maple cream? That stuff is to die for. I like the maple coated nuts too.


----------



## Ductape

Old farmer, old school. No vacum, no RO. Strictly wood fired evap all the way . Last season I worked for him was two years ago, still had 300 some odd buckets out, even though tubing could have been run in alot of those areas :bang:. I usually lose 10 - 15 lbs during Maple season .

Never had Maple cream, or nuts. Cream I'd definitely try.


----------



## russhd1997

Ductape said:


> Old farmer, old school. No vacum, no RO. Strictly wood fired evap all the way . Last season I worked for him was two years ago, still had 300 some odd buckets out, even though tubing could have been run in alot of those areas :bang:. I usually lose 10 - 15 lbs during Maple season .
> 
> Never had Maple cream, or nuts. Cream I'd definitely try.



The weather around here has been bad for buckets and gravity tubing lately. If you want to make some syrup you need vacuum and if you want to save energy doing it you need an RO machine. I used to use 1 cord of wood to make 15 gallons of syrup. Now I make almost 100 gallons of syrup with 1 cord of wood.

When I first started out I hung about 150 buckets and had 200 on gravity tubing. Now I hang about 100 buckets and have 700 on tubing with vacuum.

I'm at the point now where I need a bigger RO machine so that I can add more taps. I have the trees to more than double my tap count.

As far as making money in this business goes you have to be real big to make a profit. I make just enough money to cover operating expenses. It's a hobby that pays for itself and maybe a little more.


----------



## zogger

*Maple cream*

For some odd reason I never heard of this stuff?? What gives, lived up there a long time..anyway, here is a wiki write up on making maple cream and what it is with some other links

Maple butter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stihly dan

benp said:


> Good on you for making the best of it and maintaining a certain level of activity. A good mindset you have.
> 
> I have seen this in people that get joint replacements. A lot of times, the ones that are lumps don't ever heal up as fast as the ones who are attempting to do hot laps around the hospital floor less than 24hrs after surgery.



Bs, I have never sat on my ass. was down for 7 weeks. Then it took 10 yrs to be able to be relatively pain free. It all has to do with pain tolerance before the surgery. Lower your tolerance, Faster you have surgery, better the outcome.


----------



## russhd1997

zogger said:


> For some odd reason I never heard of this stuff?? What gives, lived up there a long time..anyway, here is a wiki write up on making maple cream and what it is with some other links
> 
> Maple butter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's the stuff! I cool mine to room temp before I stir it so that the sugar crystals are smaller making it less grainy. Like wiki says it has the consistency of peanut butter. It can be used as a spread on just about anything that you would use peanut butter on. You can eat it right out of the tub too. It melts in your mouth! :msp_smile:


----------



## russhd1997

BTW sorry for the hijack. Maybe a pick of my sugar house with wood in the woodshed will get us more on topic.


----------



## Denis Gionet

russhd1997 said:


> BTW sorry for the hijack. Maybe a pick of my sugar house with wood in the woodshed will get us more on topic.



Man, I do love this thread, always something new to see or learn ! And tasty too !

Nice sugar house. Is that your production facility ? And how much of the wood we see do you burn in a production season ?


----------



## NHlocal

russhd1997 said:


> BTW sorry for the hijack. Maybe a pick of my sugar house with wood in the woodshed will get us more on topic.



That's a nice little "wood shed" you got there Russ..... 
.....definitely back on topic.....


----------



## redprospector

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks. how are you loading that lot out? Digger with a bucket?



Some get's loaded by hand, some get's loaded with a Bobcat & grapple bucket. It all depends on what the Bobcat's doing that day, and who's doing the loading. If I'm doing the loading you can bet the Bobcat will be involved. 

Andy


----------



## russhd1997

Denis Gionet said:


> Man, I do love this thread, always something new to see or learn ! And tasty too !
> 
> Nice sugar house. Is that your production facility ? And how much of the wood we see do you burn in a production season ?



Yes that is where I make the liquid gold. :msp_smile: 

Usually the wood shed is pretty close to empty at the end of the sugaring season. My evaporator likes those small sticks. When I cut the trees for my OWB the limb wood goes in the sugar wood pile.


----------



## Garmins dad

russhd1997 said:


> BTW sorry for the hijack. Maybe a pick of my sugar house with wood in the woodshed will get us more on topic.



:msp_smile: I could live in there..


----------



## russhd1997

Garmins dad said:


> :msp_smile: I could live in there..



I pretty much do during sugaring season. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihl023/5

russhd1997 said:


> I pretty much do during sugaring season. :msp_thumbup:



That is very nice.opcorn:


----------



## Garmins dad

russhd1997 said:


> I pretty much do during sugaring season. :msp_thumbup:



:msp_w00t: envious.. very envious.. i really do like that building.. just looks so relaxing, at peace if you will.. Simpler times come to mind. No phone, no inet, no tv... Just relax. I wish someone would take all the calls from my doc and i could go get the messages once a week. I'm sick of the rat race. It's making this rat very tired. :msp_sad:


----------



## owbguy

I hate to ruin the syrup discussion but here's the rest of the big ash being moved by my track loader. I decided to move it next to the boiler before bucking and splitting.


----------



## terryknight

i bet that machine makes lots of jobs easier


----------



## owbguy

terryknight said:


> i bet that machine makes lots of jobs easier



it sure makes bucking big logs a lot easier


----------



## zogger

owbguy said:


> I hate to ruin the syrup discussion but here's the rest of the big ash being moved by my track loader. I decided to move it next to the boiler before bucking and splitting.



Even more cheatin! HAHAHAHA man, every boy needs a loader and a grapple.


----------



## ShaneLogs

That is awesome owbguy!


----------



## artbaldoni

Have. loader. want. grapple. bad! need. truck. first... 
I thought this wood burning stuff was supposed to save me money? :msp_wink:


----------



## terryknight

artbaldoni said:


> Have. loader. want. grapple. bad! need. truck. first...
> I thought this wood burning stuff was supposed to save me money? :msp_wink:



yeah that's what we all thought


----------



## owbguy

another pile I stepped in....


----------



## Wolfen

artbaldoni said:


> Have. loader. want. grapple. bad! need. truck. first...
> I thought this wood burning stuff was supposed to save me money? :msp_wink:



Dunno about you but swapping over from oil to wood DID save me money, I had a trailer already had to buy a gas chain saw, had to replace the electric chain saw, had to but stove pipe, had to but new gasket and crack sealer this ye, but all that AND the gas to go get wood is STILL cheaper for me than oil.
Even if I had to buy my wood already split its about $2000 cheaper per year


----------



## marcomjl

Wolfen said:


> Dunno about you but swapping over from oil to wood DID save me money, I had a trailer already had to buy a gas chain saw, had to replace the electric chain saw, had to but stove pipe, had to but new gasket and crack sealer this ye, but all that AND the gas to go get wood is STILL cheaper for me than oil.
> Even if I had to buy my wood already split its about $2000 cheaper per year



Same here, between the fireinsert, liner, assessories, chainsaws, splitting axe I already saved $4300 in only a season and 1/3. Also why I'm not going cheap on my custom built splitter.

My little dingo mini skid steer makes those large logs easy also. Got to love the 4in1 bucket.


----------



## Wolfen

The bad part is I live in the middle of a city so I don;t have access to a lot of trees to cut myself, so I scour craigs list, govt auction sites and the local tree companies 
the local tree companies are my favorite cause they have to pay to dump wood, so any amount I can take away is less they have to pay to dump, and trust me those guys earn their money.


----------



## Garmins dad

owbguy said:


> I hate to ruin the syrup discussion but here's the rest of the big ash being moved by my track loader. I decided to move it next to the boiler before bucking and splitting.



:msp_wub: You can jump in any time with pictures like that.. :msp_smile:


----------



## zogger

*Next project, swamp oak*

Started on this guy today, it is near another pond/swamp area. It fell over. It's big. Have to clear underbrush around it just to work it, got this far today, got it supported with a lot o big branch wood, then cut it of the root ball, and worked my way to the next support area.

Pretty funny, I get to "cheat" after tomorrow. Boss came by and was laughing, he sez 'I knew you couldn't resist working on that one"! "Yep" Anyway, he is working that area with an excavator for dirt and will be bringing in his crawler tomorrow to push some pines and brush out of the way and make me an access road right down that tree! I cut them and busted these so far into quarters but only hauled out 4 of them, dang heavier than those hickory chunks (this is a much bigger tree). I measured the trunk and what I cut so far, just a little shy of 1/2 cord today in nine big rounds.

Long view






There's a nice poplar at the far end I'll take as well when I get to that area.

Here's some blocks rhino put down, they are around 30"D x 16"L, *stout*. Just the quarters are heavy to pickup for me. I really like that saw so far, pulls chain and just won't quit. I know it isn't as fast as a similar big husky or stihl, but at around half the price used, it will cut the same wood!


----------



## Garmins dad

:msp_smile: nice wood.. Thanks for sharing pics.. I wish we had big stuff here.. Mostly 18 to 24 inch.. I like 30 to 36.. But it all burns the same ..


----------



## cowroy

zogger, what is the saw you have there? After watching the video's from the poulan lovers gtg I am keepin' an eye out for the old big saws or the not so popular ones.


----------



## zogger

cowroy said:


> zogger, what is the saw you have there? After watching the video's from the poulan lovers gtg I am keepin' an eye out for the old big saws or the not so popular ones.



That's an echo cs8000. Built that from two parts saws. I was using that one yesterday because it has that whopper bar, made things easier. These are still made new, so you can find used ones. Whatever, on any new echos, richen them up, they ship a scosh lean.

But heck ya if you find any old big poulans they are real nice.
I have a 245a I got real cheap, 13 lbs and 74ccs with decent torque and chain speed. That's a 70s era saw, not as many of them out there, but you could still find them.

Any of the Poulan 3400s on up, that era of the mag saws,80s to 90s, are still out there in decent numbers. They are well built, easy to work on, cut well when running and usually cheap.


----------



## zogger

Garmins dad said:


> :msp_smile: nice wood.. Thanks for sharing pics.. I wish we had big stuff here.. Mostly 18 to 24 inch.. I like 30 to 36.. But it all burns the same ..



Oh heck ya, it all burns the same. If I was *just* doing my firewood I could get by here with a small saw and just cut deadall branches and smallish trees forever. I just have a variety of saws now since joining this site and like to tackle the big blowdowns and standing dead trees. I only got into having larger saws since the tornadoes hit here and I needed something a bit larger than my husky 137.... It's nice to have the option of being able to address about any size tree, there's some whoppers around here.


----------



## Garmins dad

Stay safe in all ya do.. Keep those pics coming..


----------



## Mac88

Zogger, slow down! Yer workin' too hard.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> Zogger, slow down! Yer workin' too hard.



Ha! I have to for a few days, about wrenched my left arm out humping chunks out and stacking rounds up.

Just trying to get some more ahead before full bore winter mud season sets in. Ain't no going getting wood then, have to wait until next spring. Swamp is swamp, it gets gnarly even with the tractor. I mean, I can get to some areas, but not much, so I am taking advantage of this indian summer we have going. Funny, mountains all around us, but we are in a big valley, so we get some decent ponds and swampy areas.


----------



## danthe

Here is my woodpile. Quite modest compared to some of yours.

That is my burn for this winter.


----------



## danthe

Sorry first post wth pics...I will to retry


----------



## geek

Sorry to sound dumb, posting from another continent. What's sugaring season? Maple syrup?

S


----------



## cowroy

geek said:


> Sorry to sound dumb, posting from another continent. What's sugaring season? Maple syrup?
> 
> S



No dumb questions here. Yup, they are talkin' bout Maple Syrup.


----------



## Denis Gionet

geek said:


> Sorry to sound dumb, posting from another continent. What's sugaring season? Maple syrup?
> 
> S



You're allowed a dumb question, 'cause you come from the home of Scotch, bagpipes and Sean Connery .... We can arrange a trade.... a crate of Maple Syrup for a case of your favorite Scotch.... waddaya say ?


----------



## russhd1997

geek said:


> Sorry to sound dumb, posting from another continent. What's sugaring season? Maple syrup?
> 
> S



Starting to think that I should have started a maple syrup thread. :msp_smile: Sugaring season is that time in the spring when there are freezing temps at night and the daytime temps get into the 40's. When that happens the sap from the maple trees will flow and we tap the trees to collect the sap. To tap a tree we drill a small hole, about 8mm or 5/16" and put in a metal or plastic spout. The sap is then collected and boiled down to make maple syrup. Depending on the sugar content it will take 40 to 50 liters of sap to make 1 liter of syrup. 

Sorry for the hijack. :msp_wink:


----------



## Wolfen

Some of us have the wrong type of maple trees 
BUT some of use might trade Maple Syrup or maybe some Whiskey from Scotland for good old fashioned shine 
that is if I can ever get a answer from the govt no how much " personal use" is


----------



## brenndatomu

russhd1997 said:


> *Starting to think that I should have started a maple syrup thread.* :msp_smile: Sugaring season is that time in the spring when there are freezing temps at night and the daytime temps get into the 40's. When that happens the sap from the maple trees will flow and we tap the trees to collect the sap. To tap a tree we drill a small hole, about 8mm or 5/16" and put in a metal or plastic spout. The sap is then collected and boiled down to make maple syrup. Depending on the sugar content it will take 40 to 50 liters of sap to make 1 liter of syrup.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack. :msp_wink:


Do it. I think I read somewhere there's very few places in the whole world that can make maple syrup due to climate. A lot of people on here would probably find a maple syrup thread interesting.


----------



## NHlocal

Sorry to hijack the hijack, :hmm3grin2orange: finally started to haul out some of the Oak I've been cutting the past few weeks and get it over to my Church property's woodpile/splitting area, moved three pickup loads today.....

*.....here's load #1.....*







*.....load #2.....*






*.....all three loads stacked and waiting for the splitting/stacking crew, about 1 3/4 cord.....*






(I LOVE maple syrup!)


----------



## danthe

Take 2.

Here is my woodpile. Quite modest compared to others. This is my wood for this winter.

Lenght of pile is 50 feet and 4.5 to 5 feet high. I estimated it to be between 5-6 cord.


----------



## NHlocal

danthe said:


> Take 2.
> 
> Here is my woodpile. Quite modest compared to others. This is my wood for this winter.
> 
> Lenght of pile is 50 feet and 4.5 to 5 feet high. I estimated it to be between 5-6 cord.



.....maybe "modest compared to others", but that's a great looking stack of wood!.....:msp_drool:


----------



## Denis Gionet

NHlocal said:


> Sorry to hijack the hijack, :hmm3grin2orange: finally started to haul out some of the Oak I've been cutting the past few weeks and get it over to my Church property's woodpile/splitting area, moved three pickup loads today.....
> 
> *.....here's load #1.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....load #2.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....all three loads stacked and waiting for the splitting/stacking crew, about 1 3/4 cord.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I LOVE maple syrup!)



Ok Randy, now I KNOW you're retired, or work for the State.... no ordinary workin' man owns a truck that clean !

btw, nice stack of rounds, I'd love to be in on the splitting crew !


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Ok Randy, now I KNOW you're retired, or work for the State.... no ordinary workin' man owns a truck that clean !
> 
> btw, nice stack of rounds, I'd love to be in on the splitting crew !



I love that truck, oh if only I could afford it. 
"Technically" it is mine, my Church owns it and I'm very active and very involved with my Church so I have the "privilege" of using it when it's available.


----------



## zogger

NHlocal said:


> Sorry to hijack the hijack, :hmm3grin2orange: finally started to haul out some of the Oak I've been cutting the past few weeks and get it over to my Church property's woodpile/splitting area, moved three pickup loads today.....
> 
> *.....here's load #1.....*
> 
> 
> *.....load #2.....*
> 
> 
> *.....all three loads stacked and waiting for the splitting/stacking crew, about 1 3/4 cord.....*
> 
> 
> 
> (I LOVE maple syrup!)



Wow, neat! Never saw a vertical stack like that with the pallets! You've been a busy boy!
And man, I had almost forgotten just how pretty New England is in the fall.


----------



## zogger

danthe said:


> Take 2.
> 
> Here is my woodpile. Quite modest compared to others. This is my wood for this winter.
> 
> Lenght of pile is 50 feet and 4.5 to 5 feet high. I estimated it to be between 5-6 cord.



Nice stacks with that air space! I'm chicken to do single stacks like that. I do three wide for the final stacks.


----------



## stihly dan

Wolfen said:


> Some of us have the wrong type of maple trees
> BUT some of use might trade Maple Syrup or maybe some Whiskey from Scotland for good old fashioned shine
> that is if I can ever get a answer from the govt no how much " personal use" is



I would take you up on that.


----------



## zogger

*More oak progress*

Got some more this afternoon. Worked my way to the poplar, stopped there. Getting a lot of wood from one tree! Got around a cord and a quarter now just from the trunk, and still a lot more to go.

Blocks today






saws used today, L-R, echo 8000, poulan 3400, poulan s25cva






Hauled home score, cut from yesterday and Fiskared even smaller for handling today (1/8ths are doable, the 1/4s were still pretty heavy)






Bonus pic, check this out! This is an *apple blossom* in October! That's a tree we planted a few years ago, a golden delicious. Is that weird, or what? We had that cold snap in September, maybe the tree got faked out now that it is warmer again and thinks it is spring now? (as much as trees think...)


----------



## stihl023/5

danthe said:


> Take 2.
> 
> Here is my woodpile. Quite modest compared to others. This is my wood for this winter.
> 
> Lenght of pile is 50 feet and 4.5 to 5 feet high. I estimated it to be between 5-6 cord.



Modest! Heck that is art.


----------



## danthe

Modest by size and wood species. I have been single stacking for years but I pick the right piece. Sometime I need to split a piece to match. I will hold three to four feet of snow. One thing that I check regularely is if wood pile is not waving too much. I made a simple jig with a piece of wood, a string and a big nut that I put on top of the pile to keep it straight.

First row is all red maple and second row is white birtch and aspen that I mix up when I bring it in the basement.

All wood from woodlot on back of my house(18 acres), cut, hauled, split by yours truly.


----------



## Philbert

*Not my pile*

And I don't know whose or where it is. Saw this on the Internet:

Philbert


----------



## Garmins dad

I don't think i could burn that.. unless i had plans for another image on the next stack..


----------



## NHlocal

zogger said:


> Wow, neat! Never saw a vertical stack like that with the pallets! You've been a busy boy!
> And man, I had almost forgotten just how pretty New England is in the fall.



Wow! You've been a busy boy yourself.  I stacked like that more out of necessity than anything, I'm bringing more in and we need room to split so I came up with the idea to stack it that way.(no "shortage" of pallets to use ) Also very stable/safe to pull from it for splitting. 
Ayuh, fall in New Hampsha', I love it! Right now the colors are beautiful. 
.....time to make coffee/start a fire and get ready for work.....


----------



## terryknight

Philbert said:


> And I don't know whose or where it is. Saw this on the Internet:
> 
> Philbert



someone has too much tim on his/her hands. i wonder what the next year's image will be


----------



## ri chevy

Too much time, AND a lot of patience. That is more of an artwork piece, then a wood pile. They are getting a little too carried away. Also not very feesable, but nice to look at nonetheless. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## craddock

here are View attachment 257739
a couple of pictures of my wood pile and I have added some since these. This Saturday is my wood splitting party and I will try to remember to get some pictures during and afterwards.


----------



## zogger

craddock said:


> here are View attachment 257739
> a couple of pictures of my wood pile and I have added some since these. This Saturday is my wood splitting party and I will try to remember to get some pictures during and afterwards.



That's a lot of wood. Be interesting to see how much it is all spit up and stacked.

My woodsplitting party consists of the dogs laying around laughing at the slow ground monkey...


----------



## Denis Gionet

terryknight said:


> someone has too much tim on his/her hands. i wonder what the next year's image will be



This is now the background screen image on my computer ;-)


----------



## craddock

We should have most if not all of it split and stacked Saturday. I have between 15 and twenty guys show up and we have 4 splitters going at once. Everybody pitches in wherever and we get it done. We have food and drinks and everybody sits around later telling stories. It ends up being a great time believe it or not. This is the fourth year for the party and it keeps growing every year. I even throw a couple of $50.00 drawings for the guys that work just to make it interesting. My avaitor is a picture from last year.


----------



## NHlocal

zogger said:


> Wow, neat! Never saw a vertical stack like that with the pallets! You've been a busy boy!
> And man, I had almost forgotten just how pretty New England is in the fall.



Just to "stay on thread" :hmm3grin2orange: I made sure my woodshed got into the picture, I never get tired of this time of year. 
I took these pics 15 minutes ago.....


----------



## zogger

NHlocal said:


> Just to "stay on thread" :hmm3grin2orange: I made sure my woodshed got into the picture, I never get tired of this time of year.
> I took these pics 15 minutes ago.....



Glorious!

Here, IMO, it is the opposite season. I mean fall is just wonderul weather, but for pretty, spring is where it is at. The woods and yards just 'splode with color. And I am partially color blind, so if I can see it, I know it has to be intense.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice NHlocal. It looks like you have one of every kind of Northeast tree there is. :hmm3grin2orange: Natures Beauty.


----------



## marcomjl

ri chevy said:


> Nice NHlocal. It looks like you have one of every kind of Northeast tree there is. :hmm3grin2orange: Natures Beauty.



Hey neighbor!


----------



## Philbert

terryknight said:


> someone has too much tim on his/her hands



Maybe the owl keeps mice out of the stacks?

Philbert


----------



## Rudedog

ri chevy said:


> Nice NHlocal. It looks like you have one of every kind of Northeast tree there is. :hmm3grin2orange: Natures Beauty.



Yup. Its my background for this week.


----------



## KiwiBro

*Does future firewood qualify?*

A little slice of North America here down-under. 

View attachment 257828
View attachment 257829
View attachment 257830


----------



## ri chevy

marcomjl said:


> Hey neighbor!



Hey! 



KiwiBro said:


> A little slice of North America here down-under.



Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## zogger

*Results this week*

Gonna have to cool it for awhile, my left arm is about blown out. Don't know why, just is. I was Fiskarizing one handed today and could barely load and unload the trailer. So, gonna layoff, maybe be better next week..in the meantime, today's haul plus status pics of firewood yard #2


Second load big oak haul, back at the yard, various oak stacks, oak and assorted piles, pine and hickory stacked in the back. Lost track of total guesstimate, a bunch....


----------



## owbguy

This is my dad's setup. He's 72 and starting his 6th season with his boiler. I help him get wood but he gets a lot by himself. He's retired and tinkers around in the woods, really enjoying himself doing it. He is the exact opposite of those folks that look at gathering wood as a chore.


----------



## owbguy

This is where I store my firewood for the rental cottages. My family has 22 summer rental cottages built by me great grandfather. I'm 4th generation. The cottages are heated by round oak stoves. Summers have been pretty warm for the past several years so we have not used much wood. This old shed has 3 stalls. 1 is full and the other 2 are waiting to be filled.....


----------



## owbguy

This is where I split and store wood for my boiler:







This is the view from my house looking out toward my boiler and greenhouse:


----------



## owbguy

zogger said:


> Gonna have to cool it for awhile, my left arm is about blown out. Don't know why, just is. I was Fiskarizing one handed today and could barely load and unload the trailer. So, gonna layoff, maybe be better next week..in the meantime, today's haul plus status pics of firewood yard #2
> 
> 
> Second load big oak haul, back at the yard, various oak stacks, oak and assorted piles, pine and hickory stacked in the back. Lost track of total guesstimate, a bunch....



You've been busy. Nice work! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ri chevy

Very nice location OWBGUY!


----------



## Garmins dad

nice places guys.. real nice..


----------



## jrider

owbguy said:


> This is where I split and store wood for my boiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from my house looking out toward my boiler and greenhouse:



Those leaves are awesome!


----------



## sachsmo

Emerald Ash Borer came through here,

Nearly all of mine is "on the hoof" so to speak.


----------



## NHlocal

owbguy,
you've got a great location and set up there, looks like you're enjoying the same fall colors as we are, VERY NICE!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## terryknight

i am so jealous of all you people who live in the woods. beautiful pics 

since everyone else has pretty fall colors here is a place i work/hangout/and mostly hunt


----------



## NHlocal

terryknight said:


> i am so jealous of all you people who live in the woods. beautiful pics
> 
> since everyone else has pretty fall colors here is a place i work/hangout/and mostly hunt



Hey terryknight,
don't be jealous, you've got it pretty good where you're at, that's a beautiful place/picture.


----------



## brenndatomu

terryknight said:


> i am so jealous of all you people who live in the woods. beautiful pics
> 
> since everyone else has pretty fall colors here is a place i work/hangout/and mostly hunt



Man I love a long tree lined driveway like that!!! Very nice....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ss~zoso~ss

stumbled upon this funny insurance commercial while doing my almost daily youtube firewood related video search!

Flawless Firewood Stacker - YouTube


----------



## Gavman

ss~zoso~ss said:


> stumbled upon this funny insurance commercial while doing my almost daily youtube firewood related video search!
> 
> Flawless Firewood Stacker - YouTube



Thats great, ha ha


----------



## JAL

Here's my pile.

View attachment 258103


----------



## Gavman

JAL said:


> Here's my pile.
> 
> View attachment 258103



Nice racks buddy


----------



## NHlocal

JAL said:


> Here's my pile.
> 
> View attachment 258103



I like the racks, very nicely done. What's the width on those, 3ft? :dunno:


----------



## stihl023/5

JAL said:


> Here's my pile.
> 
> View attachment 258103



Very nice, most of our pics show stacks on pallets but you are using the pallet racks. NICE!!!!!


----------



## owbguy

NHlocal said:


> I like the racks, very nicely done. What's the width on those, 3ft? :dunno:



heck of a chimney on that boiler. that's a pretty slick wood storage system. Nice work. Makes me jealous because I'm just not that organized.


----------



## JAL

NHlocal said:


> I like the racks, very nicely done. What's the width on those, 3ft? :dunno:


Each section is 4ft wide by 10 long by 8 ft high. A little more than 2 cords per section. Using the racks eliminates one step in the wood handling. The wood comes right off the splitter and on to the rack. I'm down to handling the wood 3-4 times form rounds to the boiler:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Denis Gionet

JAL said:


> Each section is 4ft wide by 10 long by 8 ft high. A little more than 2 cords per section. Using the racks eliminates one step in the wood handling. The wood comes right off the splitter and on to the rack. I'm down to handling the wood 3-4 times form rounds to the boiler:msp_biggrin:



Ditto on the racks, great setup. And nice and close to the OWB too. 


BTW, shut the door, the flies will get in the house......


----------



## sachsmo

sachsmo said:


> Emerald Ash Borer came through here,
> 
> Nearly all of mine is "on the hoof" so to speak.



here's one from a few minutes ago.

Most is still "on the hoof" so to speak.

10+ acres of fine Indiana hardwoods.


----------



## JAL

Denis Gionet said:


> Ditto on the racks, great setup. And nice and close to the OWB too.
> 
> 
> BTW, shut the door, the flies will get in the house......



That's the tool shed........the door needs to be open in order to do work


----------



## captndavie

NHlocal said:


> I like the racks, very nicely done. What's the width on those, 3ft? :dunno:



I gave away a rack set up like that a couple of years ago. What was I thinking. I need to find some more!


----------



## timberfab

Here is my wood area. We usually get 2 traixle loads dropped off, cut one up, split it quick, and get it stacked inside. Then we cut, split and stack the other at our leisure.


----------



## wagz

what are you building w/ that torn down barn wood?


----------



## NHlocal

timberfab,
looks like you've got enough to keep your "little helper" busy for quite a while..... 
Nice pics. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mummertcody

View attachment 258373
View attachment 258374

still have a lot of work to do but the large rolls are for next year as you can see


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!


----------



## Steve NW WI

I didn't get a lot done this weekend, but I've still got tomorrow morning before work. I did manage to bring some wood into the basement though, about 1/4 cord of pine and box elder warm weather wood on the left, and some brrr cold sugar maple and hedge (Thanks again, Matt!) on the right. The dog food bag holds splitter trash for kindling. I've got about another 3/4 cord of box elder to put in there, then I'll start hauling in the oak and elm. The wood room holds about 2 cords if stacked full to the ceiling. I have some more space in the basement in the back room I use occasionally as well, can fit a couple more cords there if needed.


----------



## leadarrows

Were doing the dog food bag of kindling this year. Wish I would have thought of it sooner. Beats the bucket to death.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Here's a pic of the last load of firewood I did this past summer, never got around to posting a pic (I think...).About half Tamarack and half Poplar. I'd like to do another couple of loads like this before snow, bit I don't think it'll happen.

This is the load that took the truck AND trailer - full sized shortbox with extension, and a 6.5 x 7.5 foot box trailer, both VERY full. I had to go back to fetch the quad after dumping the wood, only about 4 miles away from the camp. 

Once split and piled, I had 2 full rows of splits about 4 1/2 feet high by about 18 feet long, AND topped up the back row to the same height, which was about 2 1/2 feet high before, seen in the back of the pic. I headed out at around 12:30 or 1:00 in the afternoon, and it was split by 8:30-9:00 that night. All by hand with a Fiskars X25. I figure a full cord, left the piling until the next morning. 

View attachment 258597





If I had left at 8 or 9 am, that would have been a full cord, cut, split, piled, in a day.

P.S. Rep sent to Steve NW WI for the help in adding pics to your posts, finally got around to reading the instructions properly ...... Easy when you know !


----------



## wagz

steve, your pine looks like 4x4s


----------



## Denis Gionet

leadarrows said:


> Were doing the dog food bag of kindling this year. Wish I would have thought of it sooner. Beats the bucket to death.



The neighbor at the lake (he's a Bruins fan but had a good idea and shares beer , so we let him stay) puts his kindling in one of those big flip-top Tupperware-style storage containers. Keeps it clean and dry, and keeps the yard tidy at the same time. I'm going to do the same next year myself. 

Also going to try a 5-gallon pail with noodles and little wood and bark debris, mixed with diesel fuel, with a dispensing scoop for lighting the fire. We got that idea from the local cross-country ski and snowshoe club, they have a chalet with a bucket of debris and noodles / fuel mix for lighting the wood stove, works really nice !


----------



## Steve NW WI

The dog food bags work well, and when they're empty, you can fill em back up with the bark and junk that accumulates from bringing in firewood, and just toss it on the next brushpile ya burn. I've also got some 20 gallon totes full, picked em up for cheap on sale at Menards, they stack well down in the shed and the lid keeps the vermin from making nests in em. I wish I'd bought more, think they were 3 for 10 bucks or something like that. I keep looking for another deal like that but I'm not paying the 8 bucks a piece or so they normally go for.

Wagz, those are 4x4s, they used to be 4' long, dunnage that the steel at work comes in on. I really like it for this time of year, a quick hot fire when I get home at night is just right to keep the house comfy, and it lights super easy. An added bonus, due to being bark free I think, is that there's very little ash to take out. I have a 3 gallon stock pot I use for ashes, and I haven't filled it yet, have burned a 1/4 cord or so this fall.


----------



## smokee

The school district owns the property behind my house and notified me that they were going to remove a line of about 12 cherry trees. I asked if I could have the wood and they said it was no problem. I initially only wanted 5 of the trees but they talked me into taking all of them. Here's what I've done so far - all of this is cherry:







What I have left for next year:






Yah, the yard next to mine's a train wreck. The woman that lives there does nothing to the yard. I haven't spoke to her since putting the wood there but I'm sure she'll have something to say about it. The bare spots in the grass are where I used to have some hemlocks and a cherry tree that spawned off the bigger ones on the school property.

This is what the stacked wood started out as:


----------



## zogger

smokee said:


> The school district owns the property behind my house and notified me that they were going to remove a line of about 12 cherry trees. I asked if I could have the wood and they said it was no problem. I initially only wanted 5 of the trees but they talked me into taking all of them. Here's what I've done so far - all of this is cherry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have left for next year:
> 
> 
> Yah, the yard next to mine's a train wreck. The woman that lives there does nothing to the yard. I haven't spoke to her since putting the wood there but I'm sure she'll have something to say about it. The bare spots in the grass are where I used to have some hemlocks and a cherry tree that spawned off the bigger ones on the school property.
> 
> This is what the stacked wood started out as:



That's a great score and a real pretty stack!


----------



## Gjt1980

Wow that is a nice cherry stack.
How is cherry for burning i have some but have not burned any yet


----------



## Denis Gionet

Um, wow ! Nice row of wood there ! It'd be a privacy fence if it was another 4 feet higher !

And for the neighbor, let her beetch. When she starts whining, fire up the saw .... "What ? [brAAAAP] I can't hear you ... [waaaAAAAAAAHHHHHH] !!!!!


----------



## smokee

zogger said:


> That's a great score and a real pretty stack!



I'll be sure to tell the wife someone likes her "stack". Lol. I ran the splitter and her and the boys stacked.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ri chevy

*Cherry wood*

You'll have the sweetest smelling neighborhood in town. Good score there. Just be sure to let the wood sit for a whole season first and get good and dry before you burn it.


----------



## smokee

Gjt1980 said:


> Wow that is a nice cherry stack.
> How is cherry for burning i have some but have not burned any yet



I don't have any that's really dry yet. I cut a smaller cherry tree down this spring but didn't split it till now. It burned well and smelled really nice. It's a nice, sweet smell.


----------



## smokee

ri chevy said:


> You'll have the sweetest smelling neighborhood in town. Good score there. Just be sure to let the wood sit for a whole season first and get good and dry before you burn it.



That's the plan. I'm going to buy wood for this year then next switch over to what I have here.

They were going to grind all this up and dump it. What a sin!


----------



## cowroy

Gjt1980 said:


> Wow that is a nice cherry stack.
> How is cherry for burning i have some but have not burned any yet



ri chevy below says it best. If all I had to burn was cherry, I would be tickled to death. It's good and dense, threrefore burns a while. It splits fairly easy as you see, and smells so good burning. If you live close to a cattle farmer, ask him if you can cut the cherry trees down in his fence row. Most farmers would love to be rid of them.



ri chevy said:


> You'll have the sweetest smelling neighborhood in town. Good score there. Just be sure to let the wood sit for a whole season first and get good and dry before you burn it.


----------



## smokee

cowroy said:


> ri chevy below says it best. If all I had to burn was cherry, I would be tickled to death. It's good and dense, threrefore burns a while. It splits fairly easy as you see, and smells so good burning. If you live close to a cattle farmer, ask him if you can cut the cherry trees down in his fence row. Most farmers would love to be rid of them.




I'm thinking this area was once a farmers field. Realistically, you can throw a rock in Lancaster county and hit a farm but these trees were in a line so I'd bet so. 

Like I said, hard to believe they were going to trash it. I've been telling my neighbors they're going to love what I do to the hood next winter. :msp_thumbup:

It smells awesome just sitting there drying.


----------



## smokee

Also, some of the cut logs were large in diameter. I would split some that was entirely the red, sweet inners. Absolutely beautiful wood!


----------



## craddock

View attachment 258887
View attachment 258888
View attachment 258889
View attachment 258890
View attachment 258891
well this is the result of Saturday


----------



## craddock

here are a couple of more photosView attachment 258892
View attachment 258893


----------



## owbguy

craddock said:


> here are a couple of more photosView attachment 258892
> View attachment 258893



nice pile!


----------



## Hedgerow

Good bunch of helpers too...


----------



## craddock

yes I have a real good bunch of freinds, neighbors and family. We have done this for several years now. We put out alot of food and drinks and a couple of $50 dollar drawings for fun. After it is all done we sit at the bonfire and enjoy the evening. It is a good time.


----------



## ri chevy

Get it done in half the time too!  Nice teamwork there.


----------



## Mac88

Jeez, I wish I had a crew like that. It beats the snot out of what the Mrs. and I can accomplish.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Jeez, I wish I had a crew like that. It beats the snot out of what the Mrs. and I can accomplish.



I know I am usually by myself.:msp_scared:


----------



## Rudedog

Mac88 said:


> Jeez, I wish I had a crew like that. It beats the snot out of what the Mrs. and I can accomplish.



Come on now .... cuddle time is very important.


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> I know I am usually by myself.:msp_scared:



Sometimes I work alone, depending on what the Mrs is doing. She's a hard worker, sometimes it's hard to get her to quit.



Rudedog said:


> Come on now .... cuddle time is very important.



Yep, especially right after a hot shower. ;o)


----------



## ss~zoso~ss

DOES anyone else just scroll through this thread until they see a new post with either

A) New pictures formatted and inserted correctly 

or 

2) Those unmistakeable green hyperlinks, linking to glorious pictures of chunks of heat!


----------



## Garmins dad

ss~zoso~ss said:


> DOES anyone else just scroll through this thread until they see a new post with either
> 
> A) New pictures formatted and inserted correctly
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Those unmistakeable green hyperlinks, linking to glorious pictures of chunks of heat!



I read every post.. Never know what you will learn...:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Garmins dad said:


> I read every post.. Never know what you will learn...:msp_smile:



In about 2 weeks, I will post a picture of the anti-stack...
It will all be gone... Been loading it out about 4 cord a week. 
Same fella taking it all...


----------



## Garmins dad

:msp_sad: getting rid of wood this time of year????? Your crazy sir... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Garmins dad said:


> :msp_sad: getting rid of wood this time of year????? Your crazy sir... :msp_wink:



Don't worry... I'll empty the barn, but I got 10 cord of hedge in reserve...
He can't use that...


----------



## Gavman

Been with this thread since the start too, thinking its about time it was a sticky been as its 100 plus pages long....
Love it , keep the pics coming


----------



## Mac88

Garmins dad said:


> :msp_sad: getting rid of wood this time of year????? Your crazy sir... :msp_wink:



I don't think Hedgerow's gonna run out...



Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry... I'll empty the barn, but I got 10 cord of hedge in reserve...
> He can't use that...



We don't have 10 cords, but we've got enough to keep us toasty all winter. Might even score a bit more before it gets real cold.


----------



## Garmins dad

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry... I'll empty the barn, but I got 10 cord of hedge in reserve...
> He can't use that...



Envious... That's all..


----------



## BSD

Started hauling in wood to split for 2013-14 over the last few weeks. this is load #4 of red oak from one house. Got another 8 cord decked up at another house that we'll haul in in a few weeks. right now i'm trying to shrink my current wood pile down to make room. Lot of guys selling wood right now....

View attachment 259020


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> I don't think Hedgerow's gonna run out...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have 10 cords, but we've got enough to keep us toasty all winter. Might even score a bit more before it gets real cold.



Most of it's going to cook pizza's and BBQ in KC... Thus, no hedge allowed.
The ole boy runs through about 500 cord a year...
What he can't do, is cut, split, and dry enough to keep up.


----------



## Denis Gionet

BSD said:


> Started hauling in wood to split for 2013-14 over the last few weeks. this is load #4 of red oak from one house. Got another 8 cord decked up at another house that we'll haul in in a few weeks. right now i'm trying to shrink my current wood pile down to make room. Lot of guys selling wood right now....
> 
> View attachment 259020









Man that's some nice wood ! I do a 14" poplar and I'm stoked ! You guys are making me sick with jealousy with that multiple-foot-diameter wood ! I gotta get outta the tundra and into the real bush.


----------



## BSD

Denis Gionet said:


> Man that's some nice wood ! I do a 14" poplar and I'm stoked ! You guys are making me sick with jealousy with that multiple-foot-diameter wood ! I gotta get outta the tundra and into the real bush.



thankfully the butts you see at the back of the trailer are just the root flare. most of this was 16-22" DBH. I try not to take anything over 24" now, just too much work to deal with.


----------



## Hedgerow

BSD said:


> thankfully the butts you see at the back of the trailer are just the root flare. most of this was 16-22" DBH. I try not to take anything over 24" now, just too much work to deal with.



That's funny you say that... But I agree... I've found the most efficient size to deal with has been the 12-16" stuff...
Fast cutting and fast splitting...


----------



## ri chevy

But the question remains...... How did you get the sticks on that trailer?  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Garmins dad

ri chevy said:


> But the question remains...... How did you get the sticks on that trailer?  :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_sneaky: He grabbed em single handedly and tossed em on there..


BTW.. nice trailer load...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> I've found the most efficient size to deal with has been the 12-16" stuff...
> Fast cutting and fast splitting...



I can agree with that. It's a lot of work for my scrawny butt to wrestle those rounds that weigh as much as I do up onto the splitter.


----------



## Itsme7

Heres my current woodpiles.

Stuff waiting to be split:

















Some of the split seasoned stuff. Have about another cord of seasoned rounds sitting in the backyard on pallets waiting to be brought up and split. Have a dead oak that needs to be dropped in the backyard, its sizable 24-26" diameter.


----------



## pickupporter

A few piles beside the house, oak and cherry.


----------



## tramp bushler

Denis ; don't feel bad, in Alaska our mature timber ranges from Sitka Spruce that pushes 14' across the stump to Black spruce that is 3" across the stump max. Where I live we have white spruce that maxes out at 3' on the stump, silver poplar that runs up to 16" and black spruce up to 10" maybe a little more.


----------



## Denis Gionet

pickupporter said:


> A few piles beside the house, oak and cherry.








You suck, every one of you that have 2 foot dia rounds. *Y'all SUCK ya do* !!!!!

(kidding, nice rounds !)


----------



## Rudedog

pickupporter said:


> A few piles beside the house, oak and cherry.



Nice wood pickupporter!


----------



## tramp bushler

Denis ; am I OK if they are



bigger than 2' dia ?


Sitka spruce, 394 Husky 42" Windsor bar.


----------



## Rudedog

tramp bushler said:


> Denis ; am I OK if they are
> 
> 
> 
> bigger than 2' dia ?



Holy crap you have some big wood my friend. Alaska is on my bucket list...... and not just a cruise boat.


----------



## Hedgerow

That ones a dandy!!! How old was it???!!!


----------



## tramp bushler

Not sure how old it was, over 500 years old. Actually the pic is a ringer. The tree was on my strip partners strip right next to my strip. It was on Prince of Wales Is. In southeast Alaska. If I remember right we were cutting off the White Rock road kinda in the Naukity area. He fell it, hence the gross stump pull. I took the pics. .I've got pics of a lot bigger I've fell but didn't want to overdo it :msp_wink:

We didn't take many pics back then. As I remember that tree had around 8,000 nd ft in it, woods scale.


----------



## zogger

tramp bushler said:


> Denis ; am I OK if they are bigger than 2' dia ?
> 
> 
> Sitka spruce, 394 Husky 42" Windsor bar.



Monstah tree! Nice one!


----------



## stihly dan

That could have been a crap load of kitchen table tops.


----------



## zogger

pickupporter said:


> A few piles beside the house, oak and cherry.



Looking good, nice combo! Another "laser level" stack job. Mine are a bit more "free form".


----------



## Denis Gionet

tramp bushler said:


> Denis ; am I OK if they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger than 2' dia ?
> 
> 
> Sitka spruce, 394 Husky 42" Windsor bar.



Yeah, you still suck. You just got bigger trees than us. HOLEY CRAPOLA ! And I always thought that was just a myth, trees big enough to be a load on their own for a log truck & trailer. 

I did a cedar this summer that's about 300 years old, that was maybe, MAYBE 18" DBH, cut it for boards. I was super-impressed with its size and age, big wood just doesn't happen up here close to James Bay on the Ontario Trans-Canada Highway. A friend down around in Southern Ontario has some 4 footers around, and apparently they're not rare. Up here we're on the edge of the lowlands around James Bay, different topography and woodlands. Another 200km further North and trees are very tiny, due to the climate. I'd like to take a vacation to the Big Wood country and bring a 3120 and a 4 foot b/c just for snits & giggles !

I turned these ....






.... into this ....






.... and this.






The door has 4 hinges and swings like a bank vault door ....

Repped ya for the nice pic of the industrial sized wood ....


View attachment 259115

View attachment 259116

View attachment 259117


----------



## NHlocal

pickupporter,
I hope you don't take this the wrong way but, um, you've got some nice "piles".....


----------



## ri chevy

tramp bushler said:


> Not sure how old it was, over 500 years old. Actually the pic is a ringer. The tree was on my strip partners strip right next to my strip. It was on Prince of Wales Is. In southeast Alaska. If I remember right we were cutting off the White Rock road kinda in the Naukity area. He fell it, hence the gross stump pull. I took the pics. .I've got pics of a lot bigger I've fell but didn't want to overdo it :msp_wink:
> 
> We didn't take many pics back then. As I remember that tree had around 8,000 nd ft in it, woods scale.



I think I now know where the earthquakes are coming from.  Wow. I am sure the earth shakes when something like that hits the ground.


----------



## BSD

ri chevy said:


> But the question remains...... How did you get the sticks on that trailer?  :hmm3grin2orange:


these ones were loaded with a new holland 185 skid steer that we had on the job. unloaded with my Kubota L48 back at the yard. BTW, that's 22' of deck on that trailer.


----------



## Wolfen

If I get rounds that big it takes three of us ( two men and boy for real) to roll them into the back yard, and they get cut up with a chain saw into manageable sizes for my splitter, either that or I get mad and wack them with the maul till they submit to my will


----------



## ri chevy

BSD said:


> these ones were loaded with a new holland 185 skid steer that we had on the job. unloaded with my Kubota L48 back at the yard. BTW, that's 22' of deck on that trailer.



Thanks. That is a big trailer. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Indoor woodpile #2, an unused room in the back of the basement. I'm working on a wood chute to come in that window for easier filling. The big stack is .6 cords of elm, most of it a little to medium punky. On the right is .1 cord of ironwood, kept off to the side for those -30° nights.






Here's my kindling splitting area, with the new star of the show, X-7 Fiskars. That little puppy makes it so fun to split kindling, I've got to wonder what I'm gonna do with all the splitter trash I've saved  I've never had a hatchet that worked so well or just felt as "right" as that one does. The piece of OSB under the tub protects the blade from the concrete if I screw up.






The ash tub, haven't dumped it yet this year, and I'm getting close to a 1/3 cord of pine "squarewood" burned. I have to dump ashes once or more a week with bark on hardwoods.  I'm convinced most of the ash comes from the bark.






There's some cold but badly needed rain falling here today, I'm happy to have a little over a cord in the house and 4 more under cover outside, along with the 8+ cords out in the open in various states of seasoning.


----------



## tramp bushler

ri chevy said:


> I think I now know where the earthquakes are coming from.  Wow. I am sure the earth shakes when something like that hits the ground.



Sometimes it really does. But one of the arts of being a good Faller is to lay the good ones down nice and easy .. difinately don't want to break them. That tree, at that time sold for 4-6,000 $ along side the ship. The Faller made about 50$ for falling and bucking it.


----------



## tramp bushler

" Denis ; that looks awesome. Was it milled with a band mill or an Alaskan mill. ? It's White Cedar isn't it? 
I like the Tundra also. About the handiest snow machine there is! !


----------



## Rudedog

Steve NW WI said:


> Here's my kindling splitting area, with the new star of the show, X-7 Fiskars. That little puppy makes it so fun to split kindling, I've got to wonder what I'm gonna do with all the splitter trash I've saved  I've never had a hatchet that worked so well or just felt as "right" as that one does. The piece of OSB under the tub protects the blade from the concrete if I screw up.



I have one of those too and it makes splitting kindling really fun. I just make sure I get any kindling work done before I have a beer so I can keep all of my fingers and toes.


----------



## Denis Gionet

tramp bushler said:


> " Denis ; that looks awesome. Was it milled with a band mill or an Alaskan mill. ? It's White Cedar isn't it?
> I like the Tundra also. About the handiest snow machine there is! !



Yes, it's White Cedar. Milled with an Alaskan II, borrowed from a family friend. The 181 Husky I used was also borrowed, a friend at the lake offered it up. The 435 just wasn't quite up to the task when attached to the mill. 






Oddly enough, I cut all the planks for the other 2 sides of the shed with the 435, by hand with no guide, just eyeballing it. The saw didn't seem to mind hand cutting the planks, but would stall the chain repeatedly with the mill attached. I'm going to try to make myself a semi-permanent guide that'll go directly on the bar, bolted on, rather than clamped, for portable milling in the bush, just for day trips.

The sled is actually a Safari Cheyenne, 503 fan, 16.5" track, anxious to try it in the deep snow (I can't believe I just said that ..... :bang:



View attachment 259253


----------



## ShaneLogs

Nice mill and nice job, Denis Gionet. Love the ol' 181!


----------



## marcomjl

Steve NW WI said:


> Indoor woodpile #2, an unused room in the back of the basement. I'm working on a wood chute to come in that window for easier filling. The big stack is .6 cords of elm, most of it a little to medium punky. On the right is .1 cord of ironwood, kept off to the side for those -30° nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my kindling splitting area, with the new star of the show, X-7 Fiskars. That little puppy makes it so fun to split kindling, I've got to wonder what I'm gonna do with all the splitter trash I've saved  I've never had a hatchet that worked so well or just felt as "right" as that one does. The piece of OSB under the tub protects the blade from the concrete if I screw up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ash tub, haven't dumped it yet this year, and I'm getting close to a 1/3 cord of pine "squarewood" burned. I have to dump ashes once or more a week with bark on hardwoods. I'm convinced most of the ash comes from the bark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some cold but badly needed rain falling here today, I'm happy to have a little over a cord in the house and 4 more under cover outside, along with the 8+ cords out in the open in various states of seasoning.



I'm fairly convinced myself that hardwood bark accounts for 80% of my ashes also.


----------



## Denis Gionet

ShaneLogs said:


> Nice mill and nice job, Denis Gionet. Love the ol' 181!



I love the 181 too ! I just wished it was mine, just the right size powerhead for milling, I'll never do any boards bigger than those. It'd just need a 24" bar and a ripping semi chisel chain for it, notice how the cut is really rough, that was with the full chisel chain I had available. Made do with what I had or borrowed. 

If money doesn't buy happiness, it'd at least buy me a bigger saw and bar.... which I'd be happy to use ;-)


----------



## tramp bushler

Denis ; hands down the shortest bar I've ever seen on an Alaskan mill .. Did you have any challenges starting the 181 . They can be hard on hands if they have good compression. I don't know if the 435 is any higher proformance than the 235 ? I wouldn't want to do much milling with my wife's 235 . . But I think hers is kindof a lemon.


----------



## Denis Gionet

tramp bushler said:


> Denis ; hands down the shortest bar I've ever seen on an Alaskan mill .. Did you have any challenges starting the 181 . They can be hard on hands if they have good compression. I don't know if the 435 is any higher proformance than the 235 ? I wouldn't want to do much milling with my wife's 235 . . But I think hers is kindof a lemon.



Don't laugh, that's an 18 incher, the saw came with a 16" !!! They only put kindling bars on the saws way up here in the land of little sticks. And no, the 181 wasn't hard to start, and yes, it has PLENTY of compression. Never yanked back on me, I guess I gots me some shoulders .... 

The 435 cuts really nice on firewood duty, probably on par with a 45-50cc homeowner saw, it keeps up to the BIL's 51. It did alright on the boards I handbombed (see below) but would just hang up in the cut with the mill. I don't think it's a lack of power (although it's only 41cc, so yeah, it lacks power anyway), as much as it was an alignment or drag issue with the mill attached. It seemed to grab on the return side of the chain, I never figured out what the issue was. You could tell it was warm (understatement) after an 8 foot run, but didn't have any negative side effects to date. The 181 had the snot to keep going anyway, even on a 14" board in a 300 year old tree, I just wish it had a good ripping chain, would have reduced the cutting time by half easily. The spots with knots were really long to get through, they were super-hard. 

I've still got a cookie from that tree that I wanted to buff/sand to easily count the rings, gotta do that someday ...

Here's what the 435 thought of a 14 foot run of planks of big Cedar, by hand ...




....







View attachment 259279
View attachment 259280


----------



## ri chevy

tramp bushler said:


> Sometimes it really does. But one of the arts of being a good Faller is to lay the good ones down nice and easy .. difinately don't want to break them. That tree, at that time sold for 4-6,000 $ along side the ship. The Faller made about 50$ for falling and bucking it.



Wow! Thanks for the update on that. I did not realize that trees were worth that much.


----------



## NHlocal

Hauled in two more loads of Red Oak today, after I finished cutting it all to 16" lengths. A one man wrecking crew. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Now I'm tired and sore, time for sleep.....here's a few pics.

.....after load #4.....






.....after load #5.....


----------



## ri chevy

Real nice work there NHLocal!


----------



## NHlocal

ri chevy said:


> Real nice work there NHLocal!



Thanks!
I'm going back to "work" tomorrow so I can recover.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tramp bushler

ri chevy said:


> Wow! Thanks for the update on that. I did not realize that trees were worth that much.



I've fell and bucked trees that sold for over 20,000 $ 
They went export and were real nice.
Fall a tree that has been growing for the better part of a thousand years when the foreign market is at its peak and there is some real $$$ involved. The Faller may only make 90 to 120$ for his troubles.
But that is why the emphisis on doing it right. !! 
, he stump I'm standing on in my avatar was a tree that brought the guy I fell it for between 5+6 k $. 
One of the reasons Fallers can get cranky. They need to get this stuff on the ground and bucked up without getting hurt or smashing their timber.


----------



## Garmins dad

tramp bushler said:


> I've fell and bucked trees that sold for over 20,000 $
> They went export and were real nice.
> Fall a tree that has been growing for the better part of a thousand years when the foreign market is at its peak and there is some real $$$ involved. The Faller may only make 90 to 120$ for his troubles.
> But that is why the emphisis on doing it right. !!
> , he stump I'm standing on in my avatar was a tree that brought the guy I fell it for between 5+6 k $.
> One of the reasons Fallers can get cranky. They need to get this stuff on the ground and bucked up without getting hurt or smashing their timber.



Just like farming.. The guy doing the work gets screwed in the end.. I wish you boys on the front line got more...


----------



## Customcuts

NHlocal said:


> Hauled in two more loads of Red Oak today, after I finished cutting it all to 16" lengths. A one man wrecking crew. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Now I'm tired and sore, time for sleep.....here's a few pics.
> 
> .....after load #4.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....after load #5.....



Nice, I like the pallets idea.


----------



## wagz

man pickupporter. couldn't you stack that split wood any neater?


----------



## brenndatomu

ri chevy said:


> Wow! Thanks for the update on that. I did not realize that trees were worth that much.



Imagine if that had been the much fabled black walnut tree! :hmm3grin2orange: A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree - YouTube


----------



## iowa

My area..


----------



## iowa

More pics


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> My area..



Ahhh.... Oak logs... How's the Honey Locust burnin for ya this year?
Just don't let anyone know you cut that up with Dolmar saws...


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> Ahhh.... Oak logs... How's the Honey Locust burnin for ya this year?
> Just don't let anyone know you cut that up with Dolmar saws...



I haven't burned any locust yet. Waiting on my Kuuma Vaporfire 100. Early NOV. eta... 

All oak logs except one was a large pecan log! And yeah. The Dolmars chewed through them logs real fast!


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> I haven't burned any locust yet. Waiting on my Kuuma Vaporfire 100. Early NOV. eta...
> 
> All oak logs except one was a large pecan log! And yeah. The Dolmars chewed through them logs real fast!



I was wondering what that one on the top was... Never cut a fresh live Pecan before...


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> I was wondering what that one on the top was... Never cut a fresh live Pecan before...



Cuts nice, smells nice. But it splits just like hickory does. Kinda stringy and tuff. I brought a few splits into work for a guy that smokes a lot of meat. He's given me some hickory when I didn't have any. I hope he likes it!


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Cuts nice, smells nice. But it splits just like hickory does. Kinda stringy and tuff. I brought a few splits into work for a guy that smokes a lot of meat. He's given me some hickory when I didn't have any. I hope he likes it!



He will... 
Need some more???






:msp_biggrin:


----------



## owbguy

iowa said:


> I haven't burned any locust yet. Waiting on my Kuuma Vaporfire 100. Early NOV. eta...
> 
> All oak logs except one was a large pecan log! And yeah. The Dolmars chewed through them logs real fast!



the top log looks like elm. nice clean logs


----------



## iowa

owbguy said:


> the top log looks like elm. nice clean logs



If elm has green pecan nuts on it, then the top log is elm!


----------



## zogger

Wasn't feeling real vigorous, arm is still gimpy and back is *this close* to not being functional, but wanted to get some more fodder for Josh's big saws tomorrow, so I finished taking down the tornado hickory today. It was broken off and hung up around 9 feet or so. I stripped the bark over last year, pristine clean pretty wood with little to no bugs. Will be nice in the stacks. Had an overhang right over where I had to relieve pressure, so I shinnied up there and whacked that off. Then I ripped down the stress cracks and took off sections at a time to avoid sudden chairing or whatever, pinches.. Then for the finale I face cut a small maple it was leaning against, kissed the back cut and it went over slow and easy thunk, right onto some logs I had laid out. Should be a good load here. That and the remnants off that whopper twin stem oak should be nice to try his new masterminded 084 on tomorrow.

Did this work today with the MIGHTEE wild thang..really...just for fun...didn't even want to pick up a larger saw....ya, it's hollow where it broke, but most of it is solid wood. I burned some beore and still have better than a cord in the stacks from this tree. Heck, closer to two cords let thinking about it. It was a twin stem big one, this stem is from the first tornado (the one that nailed the cabin), the second one in the back with the second tornado, I posted some pics of it before. 











Just gonna take the main log, the stub and assorted oddchunks can go back into the natural eco-system...

Should be some vids of tomorrow's action later this weekend I would imagine. Most likely he will stick them in the mastermind 084 build thread.


----------



## thenorth

hey, looks good Zogger.............
are you close to the I75? we are heading down to florida soon.................just saying.....


----------



## josh1981

Wow mark very good! Great job!!


----------



## zogger

thenorth said:


> hey, looks good Zogger.............
> are you close to the I75? we are heading down to florida soon.................just saying.....



Ha! snowbirds..yep, close enough to 75.


----------



## tramp bushler

Garmins dad said:


> Just like farming.. The guy doing the work gets screwed in the end.. I wish you boys on the front line got more...



Ya, that's just how it goes. A guy can almost make a middle class income cutting for some company. 
But in the long run the rich get richer and the poor get poorer. The companies took the money out of falling timber. But their expensis. Went crazy too. Fuel at over 4$ a gallon. Unreliable markets and environmental lawsuits. . I think the only ones who MAKE money are the lawyers.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I cleaned up the rest of the 4x4s I had on hand this evening. It made a couple nice rows on the 4wheelbarrow:







All stacked up in the SBR (Strategic Basement Reserve), .27 cords, the load I brought in is the taller section in back:






I'm at 1 1/3 cord indoors right now, probably gonna add some dead standing to that this weekend, after that we will see what Mother Nature wants to do this winter before I decide to haul in too much "Good Stuff", pretty safe bet I could have a cord of oak down there and need to use that much though.


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> All stacked up in the SBR (Strategic Basement Reserve)



Steve, 

Are those technically 'mini-cants'?

Philbert


----------



## ss~zoso~ss

buying your firewood at home depot? 

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Philbert said:


> Steve,
> 
> Are those technically 'mini-cants'?
> 
> Philbert



Yes - but I cut 30 at a time, too hard to time a single cut accurately with a 70cc saw. It took 6 full cuts + trimming a couple longer pieces to make that pile.

Is a 5Wx6H stack a "maxi cant"?


----------



## Rudedog

Steve NW WI said:


> I cleaned up the rest of the 4x4s I had on hand this evening. It made a couple nice rows on the 4wheelbarrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All stacked up in the SBR (Strategic Basement Reserve), .27 cords, the load I brought in is the taller section in back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1 1/3 cord indoors right now, probably gonna add some dead standing to that this weekend, after that we will see what Mother Nature wants to do this winter before I decide to haul in too much "Good Stuff", pretty safe bet I could have a cord of oak down there and need to use that much though.



Holy OCD Batman!


----------



## Philbert

Rudedog said:


> Holy OCD Batman!




??? Doesn't everybody S4S their firewood ??? Steve makes potpourri out of the shavings.

Philbert


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Rudedog said:


> Holy OCD Batman!





Philbert said:


> ??? Doesn't everybody S4S their firewood ??? Steve makes potpourri out of the shavings.
> 
> Philbert




Holy Chit Look ....There are Bar-Codes on some of them!!


----------



## NHlocal

Today I loaded up the last of what I've put on the ground so far.  All Red Oak except for about 2/3's of one load, which figures to about 1/3 cord of White Birch. Hauled out 3 full loads today and I'm beat, need to get some sleep. I'm up at 4am tomorrow for O/T at the shop. :bringit: Here's a couple pics.....


*.....here's the pile after unloading load #6.....*






* .....oops, the wife "caught" me working again.....*






*Same as last time, finished in the dark, this is the pile after dropping off the 8th and last load. Sorry for the poor pics. *





Ayuh,the hone owner let me know before I left he has 4 more Oaks he'd like me to take down. :msp_w00t:


----------



## zogger

NHlocal said:


> Today I loaded up the last of what I've put on the ground so far.  All Red Oak except for about 2/3's of one load, which figures to about 1/3 cord of White Birch. Hauled out 3 full loads today and I'm beat, need to get some sleep. I'm up at 4am tomorrow for O/T at the shop. :bringit: Here's a couple pics.....
> 
> 
> *.....here's the pile after unloading load #6.....*
> 
> 
> 
> * .....oops, the wife "caught" me working again.....
> 
> 
> Same as last time, finished in the dark, this is the pile after dropping off the 8th and last load. Sorry for the poor pics.
> 
> 
> Ayuh,the hone owner let me know before I left he has 4 more Oaks he'd like me to take down. :msp_w00t:*


*

LOTSO wood! Great job! And four more oaks, nice!*


----------



## Steve NW WI

Rudedog said:


> Holy OCD Batman!



Maybe, just a little...



Philbert said:


> ??? Doesn't everybody S4S their firewood ??? Steve makes potpourri out of the shavings.
> 
> Philbert





Muffler Bearing said:


> Holy Chit Look ....There are Bar-Codes on some of them!!



All that wonder and amazement about my "squarewood", and nobody noticed the little sign I added to the bar oil jug I had there warming up so I could refill the little jugs...I'm kinda disappointed.


----------



## zogger

*some from today*

Josh came up and ran a buncha saws, swapping around. He did most of the cutting today but I got a few in on the hickory. Letting him have some fun, I get to cut whenever...He has a lot more pics and vids on his ipod he'll have to upload. I only got some pics on my cheapo phone for now. We cut up oak and hickory, some of the oak was around 40" or so. That mastermind 084 is awesome....freeking LOUD, tooo..hehehehe He ran mostly that 084, a 660, and tried out my echo 8000. I was actually able to start the 084 once after about ripping my po fingurz off on the first yank...

Josh, 084 and big oak blocks





oak score





Trophy hickory shot, Josh and 660 and 084





Mr. Relaxed with his cutting buddy, Annie


----------



## ri chevy

Steve NW WI said:


> I cleaned up the rest of the 4x4s I had on hand this evening. It made a couple nice rows on the 4wheelbarrow:
> 
> All stacked up in the SBR (Strategic Basement Reserve), .27 cords, the load I brought in is the taller section in back:
> 
> I'm at 1 1/3 cord indoors right now, probably gonna add some dead standing to that this weekend, after that we will see what Mother Nature wants to do this winter before I decide to haul in too much "Good Stuff", pretty safe bet I could have a cord of oak down there and need to use that much though.



Looks very nice and neat! Good job. 



NHlocal said:


> Today I loaded up the last of what I've put on the ground so far.  All Red Oak except for about 2/3's of one load, which figures to about 1/3 cord of White Birch. Hauled out 3 full loads today and I'm beat, need to get some sleep. I'm up at 4am tomorrow for O/T at the shop. :bringit: Here's a couple pics.....
> 
> Ayuh,the hone owner let me know before I left he has 4 more Oaks he'd like me to take down. :msp_w00t:



Nice job there NHLocal! Take a breather. Slow down.


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> Mr. Relaxed with his cutting buddy, Annie



You ARE working as a surrogate Santa this year, I presume. ;o)


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> You ARE working as a surrogate Santa this year, I presume. ;o)



I have a santa hat I wear into town that time of year., close enough! hahahah


----------



## Denis Gionet

Steve NW WI said:


> Maybe, just a little...
> 
> All that wonder and amazement about my "squarewood", and nobody noticed the little sign I added to the bar oil jug I had there warming up so I could refill the little jugs...I'm kinda disappointed.



Trust me, I noticed... got a chuckle when reading the backwards letters ....


----------



## kjp

Hey guys, new to the site, been doing alot of reading on here and figured i would finally post something. This is the landing at my wood lot in Groton VT. I log for my firewood on the weekends.I cant wait to talk with others that have the same interests as me.View attachment 259720
View attachment 259721
View attachment 259722


----------



## Philbert

kjp said:


> Hey guys, new to the site, been doing alot of reading on here and figured i would finally post something.



Welcome to A.S.!

Great first post. I like the saw rack on your tractor.

Philbert


----------



## stihl023/5

kjp said:


> Hey guys, new to the site, been doing alot of reading on here and figured i would finally post something. This is the landing at my wood lot in Groton VT. I log for my firewood on the weekends.I cant wait to talk with others that have the same interests as me.View attachment 259720
> View attachment 259721
> View attachment 259722



Welcome I shot you some rep enjoy!


----------



## kjp

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S.!
> 
> Great first post. I like the saw rack on your tractor.
> 
> Philbert



thanks, i got tired of always having my stuff in the bucket because it seems like i always need it. I may be getting a winch in the spring and i hope the tool box clears the winch, I would hate to lose it.


----------



## Ductape

Welcome ! You have a great set-up......


----------



## Rudedog

kjp said:


> Hey guys, new to the site, been doing alot of reading on here and figured i would finally post something. This is the landing at my wood lot in Groton VT. I log for my firewood on the weekends.I cant wait to talk with others that have the same interests as me.View attachment 259720
> View attachment 259721
> View attachment 259722



Sweet tractor!


----------



## artbaldoni

+1 on the tire chains. I had a 4wd backhoe and the thing worked so much better in the soup with the chains!

Do you use the rope for skidding? 

Welcome to the asylum where everybody would rather cut wood than anything else...well maybe not _anything_ else. We like to split and burn too...:cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

kjp said:


> Hey guys, new to the site, been doing alot of reading on here and figured i would finally post something. This is the landing at my wood lot in Groton VT. I log for my firewood on the weekends.I cant wait to talk with others that have the same interests as me.View attachment 259720
> View attachment 259721
> View attachment 259722



Howdy neighba'! 
Welcome, that's a nice setup you have to work with. :msp_thumbup: Hope to see more of what you're doing "next door".
Thanks for posting the pics. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## zogger

Nice logs! You got any pics of your split and stacked as well?


----------



## Denis Gionet

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S.!
> 
> Great first post. I like the saw rack on your tractor.
> 
> Philbert



I agree, nice box, and the saws are the right color too :jester:


----------



## Ronaldo

Looks like a nice set up for firewood logging, thanks for sharing the pics. Welcome to A.S.

Ron


----------



## tramp bushler

kjp said:


> Hey guys, new to the site, been doing alot of reading on here and figured i would finally post something. This is the landing at my wood lot in Groton VT. I log for my firewood on the weekends.I cant wait to talk with others that have the same interests as me.View attachment 259720
> View attachment 259721
> View attachment 259722



Nice looking setup. I was back in Maine a few weeks ago and the land and timber looks the same. . 
Welcome to Arborist Site.


----------



## kjp

artbaldoni said:


> +1 on the tire chains. I had a 4wd backhoe and the thing worked so much better in the soup with the chains!
> 
> Do you use the rope for skidding?
> 
> Welcome to the asylum where everybody would rather cut wood than anything else...well maybe not _anything_ else. We like to split and burn too...:cool2:



Thanks for the reply. Couldn't go half the places I do without the chains. I use a chain with a choker that I hook to the drawbar then lift the end off the log off the ground. Sometimes when I can't get to a log ill use the rope and sometimes a snach block to get it close enough to hook onto. I'll post some skidding pics


----------



## owbguy

kjp said:


> thanks, i got tired of always having my stuff in the bucket because it seems like i always need it. I may be getting a winch in the spring and i hope the tool box clears the winch, I would hate to lose it.



if you're are talking about a pto driven winch like farmi or wallenstein, then i'm pretty sure the toolbox will need to be modified/relocated. when you raise the winch the space between it and the rops disappears quickly.....


----------



## kjp

owbguy said:


> if you're are talking about a pto driven winch like farmi or wallenstein, then i'm pretty sure the toolbox will need to be modified/relocated. when you raise the winch the space between it and the rops disappears quickly.....



Yeah I figured it would. Just wishfull thinking


----------



## tramp bushler

On my loader I have a challenge packing my saw around .. I finally tied it right behind the cab on the engine cover. I need to make a box there for it.


----------



## owbguy

tramp bushler said:


> On my loader I have a challenge packing my saw around .. I finally tied it right behind the cab on the engine cover. I need to make a box there for it.



I have an ASV PT80 and I'm trying to figure out a good setup for carrying my saw etc. into the woods. Any great ideas out there?


----------



## tramp bushler

What is that? ? . On a tractor like his, I think a metal box/basket above the engine cover. Make some legs to hold it that go down and bolt to the tractor or loader frame. Make it so that it hinges from either end put pins in place incase the engine cover needs to be opened or removed for maintenance.


----------



## kjp

zogger said:


> Nice logs! You got any pics of your split and stacked as well?



not yet. that will be next springs mission, I think im going to leave them in long lengths over the winter unless anyone chimes in and thinks it shouldnt be left that way. Always open to sugestions, and alot of you have been burning and preping firewood alot longer than me.


----------



## marcomjl

kjp said:


> not yet. that will be next springs mission, I think im going to leave them in long lengths over the winter unless anyone chimes in and thinks it shouldnt be left that way. Always open to sugestions, and alot of you have been burning and preping firewood alot longer than me.



If you got the time and room it does help the longer you season and sooner you start. If not, it's not a major deal.


On that note, my backyard neighbor's 30"+ cherry came down about 2 hours ago when I was fixing my cover on my loader. Love me some free and close wood.


----------



## tramp bushler

I was amazed at how fast wood rotted in Maine. 

I personally Hate it when wood that I harvested rots! 
If it were me I would process it soon .. at least buck it up. 
. But. As long as you process it in the spring it will be good by fall.
I bucked up 20-25 cord of wood this summer forthwith guy I was working for. It was mostly good and sound when it was fell and logged but laid in the deck too long with the bark on it some of it rotted to mush.


----------



## kjp

tramp bushler said:


> I was amazed at how fast wood rotted in Maine.
> 
> I personally Hate it when wood that I harvested rots!
> If it were me I would process it soon .. at least buck it up.
> . But. As long as you process it in the spring it will be good by fall.
> I bucked up 20-25 cord of wood this summer forthwith guy I was working for. It was mostly good and sound when it was fell and logged but laid in the deck too long with the bark on it some of it rotted to mush.



thanks for the info. Maybe i will process it soon. The snow gets real deep where im cutting so i dont have to long to get it done at only one day a week but maybe ill try harder.


----------



## tramp bushler

How many cord do you estimate you have there? ? 
Do you use a splitter or split by hand. What saw do you run for a saw for bucking.


----------



## kjp

tramp bushler said:


> How many cord do you estimate you have there? ?
> Do you use a splitter or split by hand. What saw do you run for a saw for bucking.



I don't know maybe 6-8 cords, I split everything by hand, keeps me from going soft. I buck everything with a 2172 and limb it with a husky 460


----------



## tramp bushler

So if u figure half to 1 cord per day processed and you just ease into it youll geterdone. With some wood it splits easier to split it when its below zero ..
One thing I do is when I buck the rounds I stand them up and stack them 2 high so the bottom one acts like a chopping block for the top one. Another thing I do is, any round that has a part that is tough to split I use the chainsaw. I don't even hit them once till I've sawn them up. . Most years I split 15-20 cord by hand. Last winter I only split 10cord . But I've done efficiency time runs over the years and have proven that a lot more wood getsprocessed by the end of the day by using the saw for any rounds that are tough to split with an ax or maul.

TOTALLY FORGET ABOUT USING SPLITTING WEDGES! !!!!
If u have any, hide them! !
I use a Collins 5 lb rafting ax or a 5.75 lb.chopping ax.
A 6 lb maul works good also.
some of the newer European design splitting mauls look good but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## marcomjl

tramp bushler said:


> So if u figure half to 1 cord per day processed and you just ease into it youll geterdone. With some wood it splits easier to split it when its below zero ..
> One thing I do is when I buck the rounds I stand them up and stack them 2 high so the bottom one acts like a chopping block for the top one. Another thing I do is, any round that has a part that is tough to split I use the chainsaw. I don't even hit them once till I've sawn them up. . Most years I split 15-20 cord by hand. Last winter I only split 10cord . But I've done efficiency time runs over the years and have proven that a lot more wood getsprocessed by the end of the day by using the saw for any rounds that are tough to split with an ax or maul.
> 
> TOTALLY FORGET ABOUT USING SPLITTING WEDGES! !!!!
> If u have any, hide them! !
> I use a Collins 5 lb rafting ax or a 5.75 lb.chopping ax.
> A 6 lb maul works good also.
> some of the newer European design splitting mauls look good but I haven't tried one yet.



You'd fall in love with a Fiskar's


----------



## tramp bushler

Thats good to know. I didn't want to spend the $$ on one incase it was real underwhelming .


----------



## Muffler Bearing

A Little Everyday.


----------



## TRL WGN 1

my woodpile outside







my woodpile inside






neighbors splitter that he lets me use






what remains to be split of the last tree I worked on


----------



## Philbert

TRL WGN 1 said:


> neighbors splitter that he lets me use



It's nice to have neighbors like that!

Philbert


----------



## TRL WGN 1

Philbert said:


> It's nice to have neighbors like that!
> 
> Philbert



yep


he is a good guy. We help each other out when we can.


----------



## Wolfen

kjp said:


> I don't know maybe 6-8 cords, I split everything by hand, keeps me from going soft. I buck everything with a 2172 and limb it with a husky 460



Ok I have a stupid question, what is bucking? If it means moving the wood from place to place I do that by hand too.


----------



## kjp

Wolfen said:


> Ok I have a stupid question, what is bucking? If it means moving the wood from place to place I do that by hand too.



cutting the logs up to size. I buck them to 16 feet when i skid them out of the woods then buck them 16 to 18 inches when i get them home before i split them.Not a stupid question


----------



## ShaneLogs

Muffler Bearing said:


> A Little Everyday.



Your saws are the right colors, Muffler Bearing! Like your set-up for sure. See you taking a smoking break there :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Love your tractor, kjp.


----------



## kjp

ShaneLogs said:


> Love your tractor, kjp.



thank you, I got it last winter and love it. Its only 26 hp but i cant believe what it can pull.


----------



## Rudedog

Muffler Bearing said:


> A Little Everyday.



Sweet!


----------



## Philbert

Wolfen said:


> Ok I have a stupid question, what is bucking?



'Bucking' is cutting the log to length. Same as 'crosscutting'. When you buck a log into firewood, you make 'rounds' - short sections of the log to be split.

'Ripping' is cutting the log with the grain from end-to-end, like when making boards.

'Noodling' is cutting the round with the grain from side-to-side (through the bark, not through the cut ends). It creates piles of fettucini style noodles, and is a faster way of dividing a round that is too big to split, or which is hard to split due to lots of cross grain and crotch wood. Also more fun.

Some of these may be obvious, but a few of the terms took me a little time to learn.

Philbert


----------



## Arbonaut

Philbert said:


> 'Bucking' is cutting the log to length. Same as 'crosscutting'. When you buck a log into firewood, you make 'rounds' - short sections of the log to be split.
> 
> 'Ripping' is cutting the log with the grain from end-to-end, like when making boards.
> 
> 'Noodling' is cutting the round with the grain from side-to-side (through the bark, not through the cut ends). It creates piles of fettucini style noodles, and is a faster way of dividing a round that is too big to split, or which is hard to split due to lots of cross grain and crotch wood. Also more fun.
> 
> Some of these may be obvious, but a few of the terms took me a little time to learn.
> 
> Philbert



Bucking is that 600 pound steer threw me in the manure when I tried to ride him. Made my brother laugh. Made my mom mad.

Ripping is the Mrs. every lunar cycle. (Or every 28 days)

Noodling is me and my Brother snorkeling the creek. Got sixty stitches that way from a large snapper. But my Bro harpooned him. Thirty years later, now I'm laughin', too. Mom called the dog catcher, cause she didn't know what to do with a forty pound turtle.


----------



## Philbert

That is why it is so important that we define our terms!

Philbert


----------



## hardpan

Ronald Reagan said:


> Bucking is that 600 pound steer threw me in the manure when I tried to ride him. Made my brother laugh. Made my mom mad.
> 
> Ripping is the Mrs. every lunar cycle. (Or every 28 days)
> 
> Noodling is me and my Brother snorkeling the creek. Got sixty stitches that way from a large snapper. But my Bro harpooned him. Thirty years later, now I'm laughin', too. Mom called the dog catcher, cause she didn't know what to do with a forty pound turtle.



60 stitches? Don't you know those things are mean? Actually I'm pretty sure a snapper is the meanest thing on 4 legs. They know one thing only - bite. Reminds me of a story. One night we were frog gigging and one of the other guys also caught a snapper, put it in a feed sack and through the feed sack over his shoulder. The snapper bit him in the middle of his back and of course hung on. I did everything I could to help which was absolutely nothing because I was laughing so hard I could barely stand up.


----------



## stihl023/5

hardpan said:


> 60 stitches? Don't you know those things are mean? Actually I'm pretty sure a snapper is the meanest thing on 4 legs. They know one thing only - bite. Reminds me of a story. One night we were frog gigging and one of the other guys also caught a snapper, put it in a feed sack and through the feed sack over his shoulder. The snapper bit him in the middle of his back and of course hung on. I did everything I could to help which was absolutely nothing because I was laughing so hard I could barely stand up.



There is mean ones on 2 legs too!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## mooseracing

Here's my mess for this year, you can't see the woodshed that has 10 cords split and stacked already. The car needs to be moved to the scrapyard, we used it to practice with the JAWS. 
View attachment 260229


----------



## NHlocal

mooseracing,
looks like you've got enough there to keep you busy for a while. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tramp bushler

Looks real good! !


----------



## Mac88

I don't have any current pics. Added maybe 3 cords to the stuff I already have. BIL brought his LT30 over, so that's what we've been doing. I've got around 400 bd. ft. of oak sticker'd up in the basement, full 1 by 6 to 1 by 16, 12 and 16 ft lengths.

BIL running the mill (it's firewood-related, since I'm cutting and splitting the butts). ;o)


----------



## NHlocal

Mac88 said:


> I don't have any current pics. Added maybe 3 cords to the stuff I already have. BIL brought his LT30 over, so that's what we've been doing. I've got around 400 bd. ft. of oak sticker'd up in the basement, full 1 by 6 to 1 by 16, 12 and 16 ft lengths.
> 
> BIL running the mill (it's firewood-related, since I'm cutting and splitting the butts). ;o)



.....it would be soooooooooo nice to have one of those.....:msp_drool::msp_drool::msp_drool:


----------



## tramp bushler

If the logs are clean that's a dandy fine splitter. :cool2:


----------



## Mac88

NHlocal said:


> .....it would be soooooooooo nice to have one of those.....:msp_drool::msp_drool::msp_drool:



This one's been in the family for a good long time. FIL bought it new, BIL bought it from him. There have been many, many board feet come off this mill. I don't own one but I sure know where to get one when I need it. I think I'm going to have to build a shed pretty soon, to store all the flat-wood in.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Mac88 said:


> This one's been in the family for a good long time. FIL bought it new, BIL bought it from him. There have been many, many board feet come off this mill. I don't own one but I sure know where to get one when I need it. I think I'm going to have to build a shed pretty soon, to store all the flat-wood in.



There's always a couple for sale around here. One was assembled and tested but never really used. It's been for sale for over a year, on the side of the highway. Big sucker, prolly 20-24' deck. If only ......


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> I don't have any current pics. Added maybe 3 cords to the stuff I already have. BIL brought his LT30 over, so that's what we've been doing. I've got around 400 bd. ft. of oak sticker'd up in the basement, full 1 by 6 to 1 by 16, 12 and 16 ft lengths.
> 
> BIL running the mill (it's firewood-related, since I'm cutting and splitting the butts). ;o)



That is a slick machine! What are you going to do with the oak boards?

boss has a huge old steam powered sawmill here, but it isn't setup. I *hope* he eventually gets the time and energy to do it.


----------



## zogger

*Boo!*






hehehehehe, Garden Goddess carved that today, her pumpkin she grew

Got two trailer loads of oak and hickory from last weekends mini GTG with the ported saws. That was monday and tuesday aternoon. Today started on a wicked crookedy serious leaner ash right in the same area. Taking that one then one more oak because the big rotten walnut with the mega bees nest in it was going to fall on them eventually and I didn't want to deal with a huge hanger.

Should have stood to the side to get the lean perspective shot, but it was around 35 degrees. I think this is my combo largest and most leany tree I have done. Used that triangular coosbay, although in retrospect I think I should have bore cut it***(question below). It started to split a little at the last second but not bad and went over clean.







stump






A whole buncha pretty blocks and small rounds






and one more bonus pic, tonights ghoulish chow, pumpkin soup cooked in the pumpkin itself with eyeballs...






**question on borecuts on those heavy leaners.

Ok, make a shallow face. Then go in and ..what? Do I bore cut through near the outside of the hinge area and cut back to the holding strap? And just keep going? Or start out at by the holding strap and cut close to the hinge, then pull it out and cut the strap? Or what, what is the proper progression, generally speaking. I know they are all different, just want to get more in the ballpark on these more dicey takedowns. The first two blocks off the stump showed a crack(doesn't show in the stump pic though, but it's there), so I still am not happy with my technique yet.


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> That is a slick machine! What are you going to do with the oak boards?
> 
> boss has a huge old steam powered sawmill here, but it isn't setup. I *hope* he eventually gets the time and energy to do it.



Mrs is an avid reader. She's been making "bookcase" noises. HA! Maybe in my "spare" time. 

Gotta love those old mills. I used to buy rough-cut pine from a local rotary mill many years ago. Cheap lumber, dry it for a year, run it through the planer, and you can make all kinds of stuff out of it.


----------



## cnice_37

zogger said:


> **question on borecuts on those heavy leaners.
> 
> Ok, make a shallow face. Then go in and ..what? Do I bore cut through near the outside of the hinge area and cut back to the holding strap? And just keep going? Or start out at by the holding strap and cut close to the hinge, then pull it out and cut the strap? Or what, what is the proper progression, generally speaking. I know they are all different, just want to get more in the ballpark on these more dicey takedowns. The first two blocks off the stump showed a crack(doesn't show in the stump pic though, but it's there), so I still am not happy with my technique yet.



Zogger, I usually bore straight through to the other side (assuming bar is long enough) and then take a breath, let her rip as fast as she can cut the backside all the way through the holding wood. Over on the chainsaw forum you will see the triangle technique (name escapes me now) which looks good, but I haven't used that one yet.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Mrs is an avid reader. She's been making "bookcase" noises. HA! Maybe in my "spare" time.
> 
> Gotta love those old mills. I used to buy rough-cut pine from a local rotary mill many years ago. Cheap lumber, dry it for a year, run it through the planer, and you can make all kinds of stuff out of it.



And you were pondering moving away from all those toys. Are you nuts?


----------



## Hedgerow

cnice_37 said:


> Zogger, I usually bore straight through to the other side (assuming bar is long enough) and then take a breath, let her rip as fast as she can cut the backside all the way through the holding wood. Over on the chainsaw forum you will see the triangle technique (name escapes me now) which looks good, but I haven't used that one yet.



It's called a "Coose Bay" cut I believe... 

And yes... "A common" procedure for heavy leaners is... 
Shallow face cut...
Bore in behind the face leaving some hinge... "Strong enough to support the weight of the tree"
Cut out the back releasing the tree to fall.


----------



## Hedgerow

Common?






Coosebay??


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> And you were pondering moving away from all those toys. Are you nuts?



Who said I wasn't going to take some toys with me? BIL is looking at a bigger mill. That one might come up for sale. Who knows what might happen.


----------



## zogger

Hedgerow said:


> Common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That second pic is how I did it.(evidence in the stump shot) I think the first pic with the bore cut would have worked better on that particular tree. Would have needed a longer bar though. Thanks for the drawings!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgerow

zogger said:


> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That second pic is how I did it.(evidence in the stump shot) I think the first pic with the bore cut would have worked better on that particular tree. Would have needed a longer bar though. Thanks for the drawings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Gologit made mention, that if the second is used, you can't be dithering in the back cut... It does not completely "eliminate" the chance of a barberchair.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Muffler Bearing

View attachment 260444
View attachment 260448
View attachment 260447
View attachment 260446
View attachment 260445


Todays damage:
Autumn colors...Osage orange, red cherry, white ash, grey colored oak:SWEET:


----------



## c_silva88

the first picture is mine earlier this year and the second the guy i work with the as of now my piles mayby got 3 cord split and another 10 to be split into it we would have the same size pile but my woods usually sold before it even hits the landing


----------



## zogger

Hedgerow said:


> zogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Common?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Gologit made mention, that if the second is used, you can't be dithering in the back cut... It does not completely "eliminate" the chance of a barberchair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I was hauling it down that back cut (husky 365) but when I heard a crack I vamoosed! When you can hear the crack over the saw noise and with muffs on, you know it is serious! I had a few inches to go for a complete back cut to the hinge, but I was guessing it was gonna let loose before, and that happened. That lean was severe.
> 
> All in all though I was mostly pleased. Fell where it needed to fall, didn't chair completely, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## zogger

c_silva88 said:


> the first picture is mine earlier this year and the second the guy i work with the as of now my piles mayby got 3 cord split and another 10 to be split into it we would have the same size pile but my woods usually sold before it even hits the landing



Real nice piles! I use a conveyor...that's me standing in the trailer throwing chunks up onto a pile, I "convey" them through the air... ;(

Hey, nice GTG contest! chunk 0 wood shot putting! Not that I would ever win, but it would be fun to watch some of the mooskies here really airlift some chunks! ya, I know they have the caber toss in the highland games, I mean a firewood toss, say a 16Dx16L oak round, any technique is legal.


----------



## NHlocal

Muffler Bearing,
Real nice setup you got there.....


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, that's a nice pile of firewood.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

zogger said:


> Hey, nice GTG contest! chunk 0 wood shot putting! Not that I would ever win, but it would be fun to watch some of the mooskies here really airlift some chunks! ya, I know they have the caber toss in the highland games, I mean a firewood toss, say a 16Dx16L oak round, any technique is legal.



LMAO !!! That'd be a barrel of laughs to watch ! If I ever get down to Georgia, I'm gonna look you up, and bring some of Tennessee's finest to enjoy with you by the fire ! You're a character alright, love your sense of humour !


----------



## ri chevy

Todays damage: Autumn colors...Osage orange said:


> Nice photos, and you have the right colored saws!


----------



## zogger

*vids up*

Josh put his vids up of us cutting last weekend. Mostly he cut though, I did a few cuts with the big saw just because...first ported saw I ever ran and it's a big 'un. Ha! I was more proud of actually getting it started, that is a *stout* saw, and not even close to being broken in yet.. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/213126.htm


----------



## zogger

Denis Gionet said:


> LMAO !!! That'd be a barrel of laughs to watch ! If I ever get down to Georgia, I'm gonna look you up, and bring some of Tennessee's finest to enjoy with you by the fire ! You're a character alright, love your sense of humour !



Ha! you get to drink all the whiskey, I stopped back in the 90s. Either way, ya, stop by! another canucikstanian said something about stopping by on the way to flourdough.

Thought of something else on my leaner cut, I should have sniped it at the face cut/hinge area.


----------



## zogger

*Nice load of barkless poplar*

Err..wait..make that barking poopers!






Here's the ash back up to woodyard#2, all the small stuff got thrown onto the big heap


----------



## kjp

zogger said:


> Err..wait..make that barking poopers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the ash back up to woodyard#2, all the small stuff got thrown onto the big heap



nice tractor. I bet it will pull "just a little more than mine"


----------



## Mac88

*Follow-up to our milling project - Too many irons in the fire*

We've been straight out, between the visiting outlaws and wood projects. Somewhere I've got to find time to give Unclemoustache a call about the saw I've got here for his son. Meanwhile, here's a few pics...

Woodlot - current






Nice log - lousy lumber - fast grower with really wide grain - part of it's already on the trailer.






Recent additions to our existing 18 cords. Mostly red oak. Yea, those are flaky looking corners. I was in a hurry.






Mill output - 16 footers on the bottom, 12 footers on top - we're adding some ballast to help keep them straight.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Nice load of barkless poplar
Click to expand...


Looks more like dogwood to me!

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> We've been straight out, between the visiting outlaws and wood projects. Somewhere I've got to find time to give Unclemoustache a call about the saw I've got here for his son. Meanwhile, here's a few pics...
> 
> Woodlot - current
> 
> 
> Recent additions to our existing 18 cords. Mostly red oak. Yea, those are flaky looking corners. I was in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Mill output - 16 footers on the bottom, 12 footers on top - we're adding some ballast to help keep them straight.



wow! You have a lot of nice wood!


----------



## Rudedog

Well Mac88, you have made my computer background for tonight. I need to learn how to mill like that. Pardon if you've already posted this but what saw do you use when you mill?.


----------



## WVBartMan

Ready to Go!


----------



## H-Ranch

WVBartMan said:


> Ready to Go!



There's a lot of work sitting under that roof! Nice!


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> Looks more like dogwood to me!
> 
> Philbert



*Snort* hehehehe

I can't wait to get my new phone with an improved camera, so my pics don't suck so hard. There's actually 7 dogs sitting there and one garden goddess trying to keep them all still to get the pic. One dog got completely hidden by the two big labs.


I just got done right before dark stacking up those ash rounds. Got around 2/3rds cord from that one tree.

I am just stacking rounds and heaping small rounds and shorts and uglies now, I'll split and final long term stack later once mud season hits harder. As long as I have access, I am going down to the wet areas to pull out primo wood.


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> wow! You have a lot of nice wood!



Thank you, sir. I wish I had more room to store it.



Rudedog said:


> Well Mac88, you have made my computer background for tonight. I need to learn how to mill like that. Pardon if you've already posted this but what saw do you use when you mill?.



My BIL and I did this on his Woodmizer LT30. It's an oldie, but very well maintained. My only complaint is having to roll the logs by hand to square them up. We had some 20+ inch wide pieces, but cut them in half to cut down on warpage.


----------



## ri chevy

WVBartMan said:


> Ready to Go!



Very nice place to store your wood there! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mac88

ri chevy said:


> Very nice place to store your wood there! :msp_thumbsup:



That's a 4-person job. Two taking it off the trailer, handing off to two through the basement window, stickering and stacking. Green oak is heavy. We have a dry basement, but the humidity went up 20% after we got all the wood in. Got a couple fans moving air across it, but no so much as to dry it too fast. And an exhaust fan in the basement window. You can smell oak on the second floor. ;o)


----------



## ri chevy

It must smell like wine barrels!  What are you going to make with all that nice wood? Or are you going to sell it?


----------



## brenndatomu

Mac88 said:


> That's a 4-person job. Two taking it off the trailer, handing off to two through the basement window, stickering and stacking. Green oak is heavy. We have a dry basement, but the humidity went up 20% after we got all the wood in. Got a couple fans moving air across it, but no so much as to dry it too fast. And an exhaust fan in the basement window. You can smell oak on the second floor. ;o)



HA! Hope it doesn't smell like that red oak smell that someone had a thread about a few weeks ago! (although I personally like it) 
Nike stack of lumber ya got there! Have plans for it?


----------



## Mac88

ri chevy said:


> It must smell like wine barrels!  What are you going to make with all that nice wood? Or are you going to sell it?





brenndatomu said:


> HA! Hope it doesn't smell like that red oak smell that someone had a thread about a few weeks ago! (although I personally like it)
> Nike stack of lumber ya got there! Have plans for it?



It smells like oak :msp_tongue:
Partly red, partly white. Someone said the white was pin oak. Some oak smells ok, some not so good, even within the same variety.

Mrs is making "bookcase" noises when it's dry. We'll see. A lot of it's quarter sawn so it should be exceptionally stable. We likely won't sell it, but may trade a portion for something. We also have some dry cedar beams, and some dry "highly valuable" walnut. 
We're also trying to scare up some decent hedge logs to mill.


----------



## Wolfen

Ok stupid question, Not because I don;t do it, but because I have never been told WHY we do it LOL
I see all these wood piles and covered areas with stacked wood under them and most of us have one thing in common, we have a cover over the top of our wood. But ever since i was a kid we didn't cover any of the sides, now I understand that is for seasoning and drying, but what if you live in a very wet area? Won't the wood on the ends stay wet and not burnable?
My tarp setup I have I can drop the sides if it start's raining, but its only temporary until I can build a proper shed, but when I do I will still have side covers that I can drop during say a hurricane sandy, or a Nor' Easter that forms off the coast. Should I just let it get wet? Cause then it doesn't wanna burn too good in the old Dalek


----------



## zogger

Wolfen said:


> Ok stupid question, Not because I don;t do it, but because I have never been told WHY we do it LOL
> I see all these wood piles and covered areas with stacked wood under them and most of us have one thing in common, we have a cover over the top of our wood. But ever since i was a kid we didn't cover any of the sides, now I understand that is for seasoning and drying, but what if you live in a very wet area? Won't the wood on the ends stay wet and not burnable?
> My tarp setup I have I can drop the sides if it start's raining, but its only temporary until I can build a proper shed, but when I do I will still have side covers that I can drop during say a hurricane sandy, or a Nor' Easter that forms off the coast. Should I just let it get wet? Cause then it doesn't wanna burn too good in the old Dalek



I don't see anything wrong with covering the sides during a heavy storm. I have one stack like that that I drop the "flap" down over it when it is raining hard. Mostly though, my topcovers are at 50" wide (just what I have/scrounged) so just the top of the stacks gets covered.


----------



## ri chevy

Mac88 said:


> It smells like oak :msp_tongue:
> Partly red, partly white. Someone said the white was pin oak. Some oak smells ok, some not so good, even within the same variety.
> 
> Mrs is making "bookcase" noises when it's dry. We'll see. A lot of it's quarter sawn so it should be exceptionally stable. We likely won't sell it, but may trade a portion for something. We also have some dry cedar beams, and some dry "highly valuable" walnut.
> We're also trying to scare up some decent hedge logs to mill.



Thanks for the updates. I know what you mean about good and bad smelling oak. :hmm3grin2orange: I have had some good and some BAD myself. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Wolfen

zogger said:


> I don't see anything wrong with covering the sides during a heavy storm. I have one stack like that that I drop the "flap" down over it when it is raining hard. Mostly though, my topcovers are at 50" wide (just what I have/scrounged) so just the top of the stacks gets covered.



Yea me too, when its not raining I can move the tarp completely foo 90% of the wood pile, and when it is raining I can drop the sides, during the nor Easter winds we just had that tore up New England I tied ethesides off to the bottom and all my wood stayed dry


----------



## kjp

spent 4 hours at camp today. Got some more wood for the pile. I know i need to process it all but im just having to much fun logging. My moms boyfriend helped me today really made things smoother, Usually im down their alone.View attachment 260706


----------



## stihly dan

My next 6 years of wood.View attachment 260712
View attachment 260713
View attachment 260714
View attachment 260715
View attachment 260716


----------



## Rudedog

kjp said:


> spent 4 hours at camp today. Got some more wood for the pile. I know i need to process it all but im just having to much fun logging. My moms boyfriend helped me today really made things smoother, Usually im down their alone.



Very nice. What kind of wood is in the pile?


----------



## stihly dan

And the rest of it.

View attachment 260717
View attachment 260718
View attachment 260719
View attachment 260720
View attachment 260721


Thats most of it. 31 cord stacked. Only 2 cord to be processed. I need to get more.


----------



## kjp

Rudedog said:


> Very nice. What kind of wood is in the pile?



maple, beech,ash,yellow and white birch,and a little bit of cherry


----------



## ShaneLogs

stihly dan said:


> And the rest of it.
> 
> View attachment 260717
> View attachment 260718
> View attachment 260719
> View attachment 260720
> View attachment 260721
> 
> 
> Thats most of it. 31 cord stacked. Only 2 cord to be processed. I need to get more.



Awesome! Repped ya, Dan!


----------



## russhd1997

stihly dan said:


> My next 6 years of wood.
> 
> Thats most of it. 31 cord stacked. Only 2 cord to be processed. I need to get more.



33 cords is about 1.5 years worth for me. You're going to have to get rid of some of that before it rots hint hint! :msp_wink:


----------



## Rudedog

stihly dan said:


> That's most of it. 31 cord stacked. Only 2 cord to be processed. I need to get more.


----------



## Rudedog

stihly dan said:


> And the rest of it.



WOW!


----------



## Denis Gionet

Didn't cut any wood, no woodpile in sight, but we did burn a few sticks at the brother's property today ... and bombed around on the sleds ! Kids had a blast, tomorrow we bring the GT to pull behind the big sleigh. And make another fire too !












View attachment 260766
View attachment 260767


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> And the rest of it.
> 
> View attachment 260717
> View attachment 260718
> View attachment 260719
> View attachment 260720
> View attachment 260721
> 
> 
> Thats most of it. 31 cord stacked. Only 2 cord to be processed. I need to get more.



Very nice!


----------



## zogger

Denis Gionet said:


> Didn't cut any wood, no woodpile in sight, but we did burn a few sticks at the brother's property today ... and bombed around on the sleds ! Kids had a blast, tomorrow we bring the GT to pull behind the big sleigh. And make another fire too !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260766
> View attachment 260767



White dirt! hehehehe

I wonder how them things do in mud......


----------



## brenndatomu

zogger said:


> White dirt! hehehehe
> 
> I wonder how them things do in mud......



Pretty well, ever heard of grass drags? They wet down grass and drag race 'em, it turns to mud soon enough. These baby's can really "haul the mail"! 139 mph snowmobile grass drag race. BoonDocker Arctic Cat 2012 Procross - YouTube


----------



## Lugnutz

woodshed I built from scrap wood and left overs from roofing the house in 09. I had to buy one sheet of plywood to finish it off and I tarp the opening.





I use half the barn for wood ( all the way to the rafters ) the other half holds splitter, tree stands and a motorcycle I picked up last January.









Splitter I got in 09 and the truck that makes it all happen









Oh and the new ride


----------



## zogger

brenndatomu said:


> Pretty well, ever heard of grass drags? They wet down grass and drag race 'em, it turns to mud soon enough. These baby's can really "haul the mail"! 139 mph snowmobile grass drag race. BoonDocker Arctic Cat 2012 Procross - YouTube



Bwa! that's funny! I can see it now, one small split at a time, back and forth from the woods-REAL DANG FAST THOUGH! hahahahah


----------



## TJ-Bill

Had some time yesterday to finish up some splitting.







I think it many be time for another leaf or a set of airbags!












Here's today task.. i'd like to get that stuff cut up and stack off the ground for winter


----------



## zogger

TJ-Bill said:


> Had some time yesterday to finish up some splitting.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it many be time for another leaf or a set of airbags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's today task.. i'd like to get that stuff cut up and stack off the ground for winter



man, that''s pretty up there! Reminds me a lot on the east coast here in northern Maine (visited once, looked like that a lot....

leaf springs, ya, every boy needs another leaf spring..especially if it is attached to a new truck! Check this bad boy out dodger is thinking of selling. 

Ram building business case for Long-Hauler concept


----------



## TJ-Bill

zogger said:


> man, that''s pretty up there! Reminds me a lot on the east coast here in northern maine (visited once, looked like that a lot....
> 
> Leaf springs, ya, every boy needs another leaf spring..especially if it is attached to a new truck! Check this bad boy out dodger is thinking of selling.
> 
> ram building business case for long-hauler concept




now that's a truck!!!


----------



## greenskeeper

TJ-Bill said:


> I think it many be time for another leaf or a set of airbags!



or buy a FORD....


----------



## ri chevy

Nothing runs like a Chevrolet Deeremax!  

Cool looking truck for a Dodge.


----------



## Wolfen

ri chevy said:


> Nothing runs like a Chevrolet Deeremax!
> 
> Cool looking truck for a Dodge.



Not to take away form the wood pile splitting pictures, but really? a Duramax? Must be a diesel thing cause my work truck has a Vortec in it and that pos has had amiss since it was new like every other GM car or truck I've seen in the past 10 years

Yall can have ya Fords and chevy' I'll just stay with real trucks


----------



## ri chevy

You must be a real good mechanic if your driving that Dodge. To compare the Chevy Duramax Diesel to a Vortex gasser, is like comparing apples to oranges. Not even in the same league.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Just get a Toyota and everyone will be happy  :msp_smile:


----------



## ri chevy

No seriously, let's get back on topic. There are some real nice wood piles in this thread! A lot of hard work by fellow members here. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

ri chevy said:


> No seriously, let's get back on topic. There are some real nice wood piles in this thread! A lot of hard work by fellow members here. :msp_thumbup:



.....well said.....


----------



## stihl023/5

ri chevy said:


> No seriously, let's get back on topic. There are some real nice wood piles in this thread! A lot of hard work by fellow members here. :msp_thumbup:



Exactly


----------



## Steve NW WI

ShaneLogs said:


> Just get a Toyota and everyone will be happy  :msp_smile:



Bah ... still room for a Toyota on top of this load:






For the wood pile purists, the wood is piled in the truck, except for the stack in back.


----------



## smokee

Probably a little disappointing but this is in preparation of our insert that will be delivered Monday evening. Can't wait!

Little stack of kindling.


----------



## Mac88

smokee said:


> Probably a little disappointing but this is in preparation of our insert that will be delivered Monday evening. Can't wait!
> 
> Little stack of kindling.



Hey, that's a good start.


----------



## stihl023/5

I hope the red cans are not starter?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## smokee

stihl023/5 said:


> I hope the red cans are not starter?:hmm3grin2orange:



The one's my father in law's and I'm not sure how old the gas is so I've been using it to start up the fire pit just to get rid of it. If I do it at night the natives don't get worked up about the black smoke. :msp_biggrin: He's been on a downhill slide since father's day and is now in a care home.  He's been a pretty good guy considering I married his youngest. I now have his 27 ton splitter and a homelite and Husqvarna saw. I figured I better get this stuff as his brother in laws are circleing like vultures. 

Hopefully next weekend I'll get the liner in. And I'm hoping one of these "firewood" sellers give me a call back. Again, here's a customer with money in hand and no one calls back - Lancaster county . :bang:

I cut most of them the same size so I can put a stack of them in the splitter to half.


----------



## hearnoevil

MY turn, I keep the wood at the cabin all summer then haul it down in the fall, or as i need it.
pile after I took a truck and trailer load.





For next year I think,, might not need to dig into this.






Fathers wood, wrapped up for next winter





Time to bring a load home 





Split and stack ... in the dark...


----------



## Hedgerow

2 bays are empty and the re-fill has begun... 11 cords have been moved out so far...
Ugh... I got a lot of stacking to do...:msp_unsure:


----------



## cnice_37

Hedgerow said:


> 2 bays are empty and the re-fill has begun... 11 cords have been moved out so far...
> Ugh... I got a lot of stacking to do...:msp_unsure:



Hedge - how many did you sell? 
What are you planning to buy? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

cnice_37 said:


> Hedge - how many did you sell?
> What are you planning to buy? :msp_w00t:



Sold the 11 out of the barn, and donated 2 from outside...
Buy??? A Super Split is on my radar for this year...


----------



## _CROW

My little getaway...

View attachment 260980


----------



## Mac88

_CROW said:


> My little getaway...









That'll keep ya busy for a couple days.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Mac88 said:


> That'll keep ya busy for a couple days.



... No time schedule required for that pile, good stack of wood ya got there to process !


----------



## _CROW

The smaller pile is almost all cut and stacked, I should put a large dent in the rest this weekend. It started out as 10 full cords. Several different species, but I have no idea what any of them are. All cut and split with a Husky 350 and a Gerber Axe.


----------



## marcomjl

ri chevy said:


> Nothing runs like a Chevrolet Deeremax!
> 
> Cool looking truck for a Dodge.



That's the size of my F450 basically.


----------



## Garmins dad

That dodge is either a nine or ten foot bed. I have a dodge dually long box.. Those fenders have a extension at the front...:msp_sleep:


----------



## cody02

a few pictures from the woods we cut down, [email protected]@@ farmer wanted more field, but good for me but i got a little work to do!! lolView attachment 261055
View attachment 261056


----------



## specialev

> cody02
> 
> a few pictures from the woods we cut down, [email protected]@@ farmer wanted more field, but good for me but i got a little work to do!! lolAttachment 261055Attachment 261056


----------



## NHlocal

_CROW said:


> The smaller pile is almost all cut and stacked, I should put a large dent in the rest this weekend. It started out as 10 full cords. Several different species, but I have no idea what any of them are. All cut and split with a Husky 350 and a Gerber Axe.



.....I'm likin' the saw horse.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## taskswap

Mac88 said:


> That'll keep ya busy for a couple days.



Nice saw horse. Just curious, how do you move the logs onto it? You're not doing it by hand are you?


----------



## woodbooga

Took a drive just recent to gather some deadfall, woofahwood, kinlin, and pecka poles to supplement the main supply laid up under roof.

What firewooding I do this time of year is gathering up little twiggers for firestarting, cooking biscuits with a quick oven, and shouldertime come April.

View attachment 261066


----------



## NHlocal

woodbooga said:


> Took a drive just recent to gather some deadfall, woofahwood, kinlin, and pecka poles to supplement the main supply laid up under roof.
> 
> What firewooding I do this time of year is gathering up little twiggers for firestarting, cooking biscuits with a quick oven, and shouldertime come April.
> 
> View attachment 261066



That's a good haul for just "taking a drive".....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## zogger

woodbooga said:


> Took a drive just recent to gather some deadfall, woofahwood, kinlin, and pecka poles to supplement the main supply laid up under roof.
> 
> What firewooding I do this time of year is gathering up little twiggers for firestarting, cooking biscuits with a quick oven, and shouldertime come April.
> 
> View attachment 261066



man, them woofahwood berries are good with waffles....

...err..maybe. You got me on woofahwood!


----------



## brenndatomu

zogger said:


> man, them woofahwood berries are good with waffles....
> 
> ...err..maybe. You got me on woofahwood!



Hehehe, come on zog, you know woofahwood. It's the junk you use this time of the year that just goes WOOF and then it's gone. 
At least that's my take on it...:msp_biggrin:
Hafta find me suma those berries to try though...


----------



## owbguy

brenndatomu said:


> Hehehe, come on zog, you know woofahwood. It's the junk you use this time of the year that just goes WOOF and then it's gone.
> At least that's my take on it...:msp_biggrin:
> Hafta find me suma those berries to try though...



I thought woofahwood was the petrified stuff the dog leaves in the yard. I have enough wood and have not resorted to burning that, yet... :msp_scared:


----------



## owbguy

the junk pile is growing.

Before:





After:






Here is some stuff that I cut and hauled out of the woods yesterday. Ready for splitting:


----------



## zogger

Here is some stuff that I cut and hauled out of the woods yesterday. Ready for splitting:
[/QUOTE]

I like those hollow guys. We stick plants in them and let them season like that. Once they start to go punky worse remove the plant and whack hard to get quality half rotten uglies.


----------



## Mac88

Be careful smokin' around them dead leaves. ;o)


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Be careful smokin' around them dead leaves. ;o)



I did that once!:msp_sad: Glad I quit.


----------



## Denis Gionet

owbguy said:


>



Gonna burn the carpet too ? It might gum up the chimney a bit ....


----------



## owbguy

Denis Gionet said:


> Gonna burn the carpet too ? It might gum up the chimney a bit ....



actually that carpet goes on the tailgate of the truck as a work surface when I work on my chainsaws. Good catch.


----------



## Ohio066

View attachment 261404

Cutting wood


----------



## Hedgerow

Ohio066 said:


> View attachment 261404
> 
> Cutting wood


Nice pic...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Nice Kitty.

But now I'm cornfused. How can you be "Just west of BFE", presumably in Ohio, when Mac88 is "Just south of BFE" in Illinois, which last I checked, was a couple states west of Ohio?


----------



## Denis Gionet

:msp_confused:I know about the BFH (got a drawer full at work) but know nothing about BFE :msp_confused:


----------



## Ohio066

Ok East


----------



## Steve NW WI

Bum F*** Egypt, which is apparently somewhere in Indiana.


----------



## terryknight

BFE is apparently a very large area


----------



## Mac88

terryknight said:


> BFE is apparently a very large area



It's gotten a lot bigger in recent years.


----------



## Hedgerow

terryknight said:


> BFE is apparently a very large area



And here I thought it was a state of mind...
:msp_confused:


----------



## owbguy

Hedgerow said:


> And here I thought it was a state of mind...
> :msp_confused:



I think its more like a state of don't mind....


----------



## terryknight

Hedgerow said:


> And here I thought it was a state of mind...
> :msp_confused:



who says it can't be both?


----------



## ShaneLogs

terryknight said:


> BFE is apparently a very large area



Yes, I am in North West BFE :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Ohio066 said:


> View attachment 261404
> 
> Cutting wood



Nice picture! Is that your land your cutting on or a customers land ?


----------



## Steve NW WI

ShaneLogs said:


> Yes, I am in North West BFE :msp_sneaky:



And some of us are directionally challenged. Last I checked, that box of MiniMacs was headed East.


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> Nice picture! Is that your land your cutting on or a customers land ?



This ain't my woodpile or wood splitting area but I am cutting some firewood from here.....


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> And here I thought it was a state of mind...
> :msp_confused:





owbguy said:


> I think its more like a state of don't mind....



Mostly a state of confusion...



ShaneLogs said:


> Yes, I am in North West BFE :msp_sneaky:



No, Shane, I've been to Calais. You are IN BFE. :msp_razz:


----------



## Ohio066

ShaneLogs said:


> Nice picture! Is that your land your cutting on or a customers land ?



That would be at our shop


----------



## Ohio066

just hauled in some logs


----------



## Hedgerow

Your photo...


----------



## Ohio066

Thanks no clue how to do that!


----------



## Hedgerow

Ohio066 said:


> Thanks no clue how to do that!



You're halfway there... Just need to go the next step...
Before posting click. "preview post"
click on image icon.
then copy url line
then close the opened photo
then click on the picture frame icon in the tool bar above your post
click "from url" tab
then un-check the little box and post...


----------



## stihly dan

All while standing on your head sharpening the chainsaw.


----------



## Ductape

My stockpile @ my in-laws......


----------



## Ductape

Hedgerow said:


> You're halfway there... Just need to go the next step...
> Before posting click. "preview post"
> click on image icon.
> then copy url line
> then close the opened photo
> then click on the picture frame icon in the tool bar above your post
> click "from url" tab
> then un-check the little box and post...





I'm not figuring this out.......


----------



## terryknight

Ductape said:


> My stockpile @ my in-laws......



i like the OBS. specs?? pics?


----------



## Ductape

terryknight said:


> i like the OBS. specs?? pics?





97 PSD / auto / loaded / approx 114K


----------



## NHlocal

Hey neighbah, nice pics.....









]


----------



## Ductape

I can do it when I host my pics on PhotoBucket, but can't seem to get them to show up in my post with the pics on my computer.......


----------



## NHlocal

Ductape said:


> I can do it when I host my pics on PhotoBucket, but can't seem to get them to show up in my post with the pics on my computer.......



I forget who, but somebody here has a pretty good URL help link in their sig, it helped me to figure it out. And I ain't the sharpest chain in the shop.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

Oops, short term memory loss, it's one page back in Steve's sig.....


----------



## Ductape

Until I figure it out, more form Photobucket...


----------



## Ductape




----------



## ShaneLogs

Steve NW WI said:


> And some of us are directionally challenged. Last I checked, that box of MiniMacs was headed East.



Wow.....My spelling is something to be desired for...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> This ain't my woodpile or wood splitting area but I am cutting some firewood from here.....



There ya go! That's some tall timber there!


----------



## Denis Gionet

Ductape said:


>



Nice pics, and nice oversized birch y'all got there !


----------



## NHlocal

ShaneLogs said:


> There ya go! That's some tall timber there!



Haven't gotten to them yet, soon though,I'll post pics and video.....


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> Haven't gotten to them yet, soon though,I'll post pics and video.....



I look forward to see those being dropped


----------



## kevinlar

A local company dropped off a dump truck of 4 footers....


----------



## Ironworker

Here are a couple of mine


----------



## zogger

greyfox said:


> Here are a couple of mine



Nice stack and piles! Good crew and gear as well!


----------



## NHlocal

I agree with zogger, you got yourself a "good bit" of wood there, and a good "crew" too.....:hmm3grin2orange: very nice. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

greyfox said:


> Here are a couple of mine



There's three of my favorite things right there.... family, snow and firewood tools ! You've got all the important stuff right there !


----------



## KyleOh

My wood chunk pile. Was about 60 foot long, 8 foot tall, 10 foot wide.
View attachment 261743


6 Cord stacked in the basement.
View attachment 261744


3 more cord ready for the garage. Both places heated with wood furnaces.
View attachment 261745


----------



## wagz

like the beagle too...


----------



## Garmins dad

KyleOh said:


> My wood chunk pile. Was about 60 foot long, 8 foot tall, 10 foot wide.
> View attachment 261743
> 
> 
> 6 Cord stacked in the basement.
> View attachment 261744
> 
> 
> 3 more cord ready for the garage. Both places heated with wood furnaces.
> View attachment 261745



What happened to the railing???


----------



## KyleOh

Not a beagle lol far from....he is about 115lb sheppard/husky mix, the black one is a pitbull, of course they are the best dogs in the world IMO. 

What happened to railing? You sound like my wife haha. The deck was just built a month ago and due to my buddy having to go back to work the back steps did not get completed yet. That is going to be a platform with steps down to the driveway. I got lots of projects


----------



## NHlocal

Does kinda look like a Beagle.....:hmm3grin2orange:
Nice pics. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## owbguy

KyleOh said:


> a pitbull, of course they are the best dogs in the world IMO.



I agree 100% :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Logs waiting to be cut/split/stacked.





Splitting area. Split rounds thrown right on trailer.





Stacking area.


----------



## macpolski

*It gets done here!*

This is my first post and a big hello to all. I've been lurking and gleaning info for a few months and would like to say thank you to a great forum, its administrators and knowledgeable posters. What a find!! I think I'm addicted 'cause it seems as though I constantly checking the new posts for info and insight. I've been cutting since the mid '70s - a few cords per winter and started with a Mac 10-10. This year, a big change since the derecho hit in late June, wood has been laying all over. I cut 4 cords from one oak in my mom's yard. I now have 8+ cords in the back yard, which should take me into the start of the 2014 burning season. Here in South Jersey the winters aren't quite as harsh as other areas. 

Anyway, I've read that if pics aren't posted then it ain't so! Here are a few.
View attachment 261823
View attachment 261824
View attachment 261825
View attachment 261826
View attachment 261827


I think the one piece of info that has been most valuable to me, and I don't remember the original poster, is "sharpen your chain before it is dull". How true!!!! It works.

Thanks.


----------



## ShaneLogs

There ya go! Those are some cool pictures.


----------



## aarolar




----------



## Freakingstang

My splitting area is usually where i drop the tree... no sense in loading up rounds... moving them, then splitting them and then stacking them.. plus it dries quicker..

Here's a few.. I don't have that much wood this year. I use those metal crates from those 250-300 gallon totes... they work perfect for storage and hold about 1/3-1/2 cord. They are perfect for loading up, and then picking up with the tractor and storing by the house.. when its empty, go grab another, or fill it up from the pile. My little tractor does not like a full tote of oak at all....


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Dang man, I'd love to have that little tractor you've got. I loved your build thread on your loader! Glad to see you're puttin that thing to work. :msp_smile:

My dad and I went to clean up the last of a Pignut Hickory today. Friend had it taken down and they got all the easy stuff. Base was easily 40+ inches across and the smallest of what we got was about 22" across. 

That stuff is HARD, but will burn very nicely I believe. Pics tomorrow if I can remember!


----------



## Mac88

Aarolar, unless my eyesight is failing me, that's an ugly looking rock in your 3rd pic.


----------



## Freakingstang

OH_Varmntr said:


> Dang man, I'd love to have that little tractor you've got. I loved your build thread on your loader! Glad to see you're puttin that thing to work. :msp_smile:
> 
> My dad and I went to clean up the last of a Pignut Hickory today. Friend had it taken down and they got all the easy stuff. Base was easily 40+ inches across and the smallest of what we got was about 22" across.
> 
> That stuff is HARD, but will burn very nicely I believe. Pics tomorrow if I can remember!



Hickory is good burning wood.. Never used/cut/burnt the pignut variety though... Thanks,yeah that little beaver isn't pretty but I love it... I have about 2K total in it. At the time when I built it (last fall) I had just bought the house and was broke and couldn't afford a 15K dollar Kubota BX. Now, I wouldn't have one.. I do have to fix the bucket/fork dump cylinder.. It let loose picking up a crate of green oak, so I have a chain on it until I get a dual cylinder setup fabbed up. 











I know it is good for 1500lbs...that's what this kubota parts tractor weighed... I got a front hyd dozer blade, the backwards CCW pto woods mower and the wheel weights off of it and sold it for what I paid for it...


----------



## aarolar

Mac88 said:


> Aarolar, unless my eyesight is failing me, that's an ugly looking rock in your 3rd pic.



That would be concrete someone put in a knot hole sometime many years ago. Made an ugly mess of my brand new stihl chain...

Freakingstang, how many hp is that little mitsu? You make me want to build a loader for my little Yanmar but I can't convince myself it would be useful as small as it is. Here it is on a trailer next to a cub cadet.


----------



## Ductape

aarolar said:


>




What is that? A 68ish woody ElCamino ??? Or am I going crazy???


----------



## aarolar

Ductape said:


> What is that? A 68ish woody ElCamino ??? Or am I going crazy???



Close, '72 Elco...


----------



## Ductape

aarolar said:


> Close, '72 Elco...



Nice !


----------



## ShaneLogs

That Yanmar is awesome! Were did you ever find one of those at ?


----------



## aarolar

ShaneLogs said:


> That Yanmar is awesome! Were did you ever find one of those at ?



Complete dumb luck, I like it but I am quickly find out it isn't much more useful than a lawn mower. I have a 4' Caroni finish mower and I use it to mow the lawn. On two gallons of diesel I can pretty much cut the yard all summer. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ShaneLogs

aarolar said:


> Complete dumb luck, I like it but I am quickly find out it isn't much more useful than a lawn mower. I have a 4' Caroni finish mower and I use it to mow the lawn. On two gallons of diesel I can pretty much cut the yard all summer. :msp_biggrin:



That's cool!


----------



## FatJay

Here's my pile. Weather was great today so I got quite a bit done.


View attachment 261865

View attachment 261866


----------



## kevinlar

I live in the city, I always get comments on how neat my piles are..


----------



## NHlocal

FatJay said:


> Here's my pile. Weather was great today so I got quite a bit done.
> 
> 
> View attachment 261865
> 
> View attachment 261866



You've got some big wood there, that'll keep you busy for "a little while".


----------



## Ronaldo

macpolski said:


> This is my first post and a big hello to all. I've been lurking and gleaning info for a few months and would like to say thank you to a great forum, its administrators and knowledgeable posters. What a find!! I think I'm addicted 'cause it seems as though I constantly checking the new posts for info and insight. I've been cutting since the mid '70s - a few cords per winter and started with a Mac 10-10. This year, a big change since the derecho hit in late June, wood has been laying all over. I cut 4 cords from one oak in my mom's yard. I now have 8+ cords in the back yard, which should take me into the start of the 2014 burning season. Here in South Jersey the winters aren't quite as harsh as other areas.
> 
> Anyway, I've read that if pics aren't posted then it ain't so! Here are a few.
> View attachment 261823
> View attachment 261824
> View attachment 261825
> View attachment 261826
> View attachment 261827
> 
> 
> I think the one piece of info that has been most valuable to me, and I don't remember the original poster, is "sharpen your chain before it is dull". How true!!!! It works.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, and welcome to A.S. You put up a very nice first post, complete with pics and all! Looks like some great wood stacks and a nice saw, too. I agree this place is quite addictive.:msp_smile:
Good to have ya on board.

Ron


----------



## Wolfen

kevinlar said:


> I live in the city, I always get comments on how neat my piles are..



LOL must be nice to have descent neighbors, I live in a city too and all I get is "why are you using that wood stuff" Till tell them the medical bennies and cost saving over oil heat now I have 15 neighbors who want me to advise them on how to install wood stoves in their houses.

Nice wood stack by the way, think I'll do next years kinda like that.


----------



## D&B Mack

*Thank You Sandy*

Some of what Sandy dropped in my front yard.


----------



## kevinlar

Wolfen said:


> LOL must be nice to have descent neighbors, I live in a city too and all I get is "why are you using that wood stuff" Till tell them the medical bennies and cost saving over oil heat now I have 15 neighbors who want me to advise them on how to install wood stoves in their houses.
> 
> Nice wood stack by the way, think I'll do next years kinda like that.





I live on a cul de sac in a mainly white collar neighbourhood all but a few have switched to natural gas. Most ask If I'm preparing for the end of times. I have about 25 skids/piles of mainly ash piled at the back fence. I burn about 7 piles/winter heating solely with firewood. Whenever I hear a chainsaw in the area I go to investigate, It's usually more free firewood.


----------



## Jon B.

I scored two trailer loads of Black Walnut this weekend. Just had to dig it out o a pile with the tractor. The two main sections of trunk are being sold, so I didn't get them, just the limbs and top section. Still probably three or four tons of wood.

View attachment 261953


Jon


----------



## D&B Mack

Brought home my "hidden" stash for burning this year.


----------



## NHlocal

macpolski said:


> This is my first post and a big hello to all. I've been lurking and gleaning info for a few months and would like to say thank you to a great forum, its administrators and knowledgeable posters. What a find!! I think I'm addicted 'cause it seems as though I constantly checking the new posts for info and insight. I've been cutting since the mid '70s - a few cords per winter and started with a Mac 10-10. This year, a big change since the derecho hit in late June, wood has been laying all over. I cut 4 cords from one oak in my mom's yard. I now have 8+ cords in the back yard, which should take me into the start of the 2014 burning season. Here in South Jersey the winters aren't quite as harsh as other areas.
> 
> Anyway, I've read that if pics aren't posted then it ain't so! Here are a few.
> View attachment 261823
> View attachment 261824
> View attachment 261825
> View attachment 261826
> View attachment 261827
> 
> 
> I think the one piece of info that has been most valuable to me, and I don't remember the original poster, is "sharpen your chain before it is dull". How true!!!! It works.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes sir! You've got yourself quite a supply of some fine looking firewood! 
Welcome to AS, sounds like you've got a terminal case of AAD(Arboristsite Addiction Disorder). :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger

*got some nice elm today*

This was the last tree in the way of the big mostly dead walnut that is going to fall across the creek. Got it felled and the big blocks cut and hauled back today, go back tomorrow for the mediums and the branchwood. Also sorta out of mix fuel... This is, I *think* that winged elm, a large one for on this farm, most don't seem to make it this big before they just naturally croak. Saw today was a poulan 3400 with a 20 on it. It was a leaner and it needed, to be perfect, about 120 degrees against the lean, best I could do with two plastic wedges and cutting was a 90 degree shift, but enough it fell away from the other trees and all outside the creekbed. It was leaning across the creek at an angle. Slight rot in the center, not much though. Wouldn't have been much for a sawlog.

elm score so far


----------



## zogger

D&B Mack said:


> Some of what Sandy dropped in my front yard.



Home delivery! Nice it is in the yard and not on the roof! I mean, not nice it blew down, but ya know what I mean.

to this day my best score was the bucket truck guys "trimming" the oak out front. Five cords right next to where they needed to be stacked!


----------



## zogger

owbguy said:


> I think its more like a state of don't mind....



I was reading on the internets that the state of Don't Mind had already over 80,000 signatures on the petition to secede! Not too shabby considering there are only 28 people, two cows, 16 chickens and a fat coyote live there!


----------



## hearnoevil

MY little girl running the splitter for me


----------



## Mac88

Here's a little more of what we've been up to.

Around 300 bd ft of "highly valuable walnut".






A little cherry and a big red oak on the trailer.






Big oak, milling in process.






Firewood? Oh, yea. All the slab and cutoffs go in the firewood pile.


----------



## stihly dan

Just doesn't feel like firewood when square. Must be a triangle thing.


----------



## Mac88

stihly dan said:


> Just doesn't feel like firewood when square. Must be a triangle thing.



Well. the slab is kinds square. But it makes good starter after I run a big stack of it through the splitter. The cutoffs are more or less round, so they ARE firewood. Yea, we get some triangular wood from time to time, mostly butt rounds. I'm not particular. It all makes an ash.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Mac88 said:


> Big oak, milling in process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood? Oh, yea. All the slab and cutoffs go in the firewood pile.



Now THERE'S a thing of beauty right there... I want me one of those bandmills !!!


----------



## Mac88

Denis Gionet said:


> Now THERE'S a thing of beauty right there... I want me one of those bandmills !!!



This one's an oldie. FIL bought it back in the late 80's. It's had a few upgrades. Still running the original Kohler. BIL owns it now.


----------



## ri chevy

This is what I cut about a month ago. Large Oak that was bug damaged. The bigger pieces were fun to cut with my Stihl 029.  I love cutting tree crotches. :frown: :msp_thumbdn:

My Nephew standing in front of the piece to show the size. He is only 3. 










I had to saw cut it and noodle it with the base being so large. The chalked oval represents the center that was not reached by my 18" blade. I cut the base piece straight down, and then took another cut at the middle. Not the prettiest cut, but it worked.  I had already cut up about half of the straight sticks that were easier to get to on the bottom so I could make way toward the bigger pieces that were on top. I had the logging truck drop them in my FIL's driveway. Supposedly about 6 1/2 cord. I think I cut up about a cord of saw dust.  I wish I could have saved it and used it.


----------



## stihly dan

That knot looks like it will be biotch to split.


----------



## ri chevy

It was challenging. I split some it it with my saw!  Most of the straight stuff was easy, but the crotches and knots are nearly impossible. Easy with the saw though!  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88

ri chevy said:


> I was challenging. I split some it it with my saw!  Most of the straight stuff was easy, but the crotches and knots are nearly impossible. Easy with the saw though!  :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks good. Great work with your 029. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihl023/5

That is a big one.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Snotrocket

My new splitting and stacking area I've been clearing out. I have a nice pile of rounds started to work on this winter as well.


----------



## ri chevy

Mac88 said:


> Looks good. Great work with your 029. :msp_thumbup:



Thanks. For all the negative things that get said about the 029, it has been a very good and reliable saw to me since I purchased it in 1996. 



stihl023/5 said:


> That is a big one.:msp_ohmy:



It was pretty good size. I've cut bigger 2 years ago. No pics though. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## KiwiBro

Mac88 said:


> Looks good. Great work with your 029. :msp_thumbup:


Yeah, it's what we do with what we've got that counts.


----------



## ri chevy

KiwiBro said:


> Yeah, it's what we do with what we've got that counts.



Amen!


----------



## Mac88

KiwiBro said:


> Yeah, it's what we do with what we've got that counts.





ri chevy said:


> Amen!



I wouldn't mind having an 029. That would take a little strain off my 025. Besides, they're pretty easy to mod.


----------



## Whitespider

The boy and I were just gettin’ ready to move one of the main stacks in the house yesterday when I figured I better up-date the photo. By the end of the afternoon that far stack was no longer there… it’s in the house.

When I look at those stacks it’s hard for me to believe less then 25 months ago I didn’t have a single stick of firewood. All by my lonesome, with my little 026; all what you see here, plus what’s been burned the last two winters (heating 99.9% with wood), plus the near 5 cord or so already in the basement. Ya’ know? I might just take this winter off from cuttin’… maybe.






Here’s a bonus shot of my employee unloading into the house… he don’t work cheap.


----------



## terryknight

^^^^ great shots


----------



## stihl023/5

Nice trailer, I like your chute what was it originally?


----------



## Whitespider

The chute was where they dumped in the coal back in the day.
The slide is... well, a slide off a child's swing-set.


----------



## stihl023/5

Great idea I have one the kids dont use.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## rwoods

Whitespider said:


> ... Ya’ know? I might just take this winter off from cuttin’… maybe.



Bad idea - that would just let you get fat and lazy. :msp_wink: And you wouldn't make the AS top ten firewood stash list next year. Ron


----------



## Denis Gionet

Whitespider said:


> The boy and I were just gettin’ ready to move one of the main stacks in the house yesterday when I figured I better up-date the photo. By the end of the afternoon that far stack was no longer there… it’s in the house.
> 
> When I look at those stacks it’s hard for me to believe less then 25 months ago I didn’t have a single stick of firewood. All by my lonesome, with my little 026; all what you see here, plus what’s been burned the last two winters (heating 99.9% with wood), plus the near 5 cord or so already in the basement. Ya’ know? I might just take this winter off from cuttin’… maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a bonus shot of my employee unloading into the house… he don’t work cheap.



Awesome little helper you got there ! I've got a couple just like him myself !

And .... looks like you had a visitor in the first row .... nice ! Or is that a shooting target ?


----------



## Mac88

Denis Gionet said:


> Awesome little helper you got there ! I've got a couple just like him myself !
> 
> And .... looks like you had a visitor in the first row .... nice ! Or is that a shooting target ?



The deer don't eat much.

Great pics Spidey. It looks like your helper is right into it. Watch out though, someday he'll be the boss.


----------



## NHlocal

Awesome job with all that firewood!  
I like the buck "guarding" the stacks.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ri chevy

You gotta start them young so they appreciate the work behind staying warm!


----------



## tomtrees58

next years wood about 35 cords and 70 to 100 coming


----------



## terryknight

tomtrees58 said:


> next years wood about 35 cords and 70 to 100 coming



result of sandy?


----------



## tomtrees58

terryknight said:


> result of sandy?


 yes


----------



## TreeGuyHR

Here are two piles that a neighbor of my client made -- I expect he will burn them as is. These are 20 -30 ft. tall and about 100 ft. long!

Lotta firewood there, but there is so much in the area (WA state, where a fire went through mixed oak pine a year ago) that there is very little salvage going on, even for firewood. 

Any guesses on the flame height from those piles?! IMHO, they are a bit excessive, as there are some surviving trees nearby that will die from the blast of heat when the initial flare up (fireball) happens. He better park his truck 100 ft. away too.

My own pile is pitiful; I just keep about a cord on hand under a little shed I made. I only use it to heat the office and shop, which are in a two car garage that I re-finished with an 8 ft. ceiling. Two armloads usually makes me open a window unless it is really cold. I just take dead branch wood home from jobs, and at any one time I might have Ponderosa pine, Doug-fir, white fir, scotch pine, black pine, white oak, maple, sycamore, elm, cherry, cottonwood, arborvitae, pieces of pallets I squashed to break the fall of chunks, pieces of my house I tore out for home remodels..etc. I just sift the nails out of the ash, and then spread the ash around the yard to sweeten the soil (in the winter, so the rain nails it down).

Home is heated with a pellet stove, and I have never bothered to swap out because it is damn convenient and cleaner than hauling wood in the house. Then again, if the power fails, no heat -- the internal fans are required to make it work. 

I may yet put in a wood stove -- I have a wall flue in the center of the home that taps into a cinder block and brick chimney (currently venting nothing -- I have an electric hot water heater). I could tap into (for some reason, the pellet stove is off in a corner, where I never got to insulating the walls, and taps into a four inch pie that goes at a 90 angle out through the walls and then another 90 to above the roof edge -- not good for a wood stove.


----------



## camoman

Well here is my 2012/2013 wood pile!

5 Cords Birch
2 Cords Poplar
4 Cords Oak/Ash mix
2 Cords Tamarak


----------



## Wolfen

tomtrees58 said:


> next years wood about 35 cords and 70 to 100 coming



That looks like what I got after Isabel
Didn't have a wood stove back then, but I had an old Sears chainsaw and I cut about 40 cords for those who needed it. Going price here is anywhere from 145 to 250, so I sold all the wood fro Isabel for 80 a cord, except for the old couple down the street I gave them 5 cords free.


----------



## Philbert

We have some local guys near here that cut and deliver wood as a form of home heating aid. It has gotten a huge boost from A.S. members who like chainsaws!

Here are links to a few of the threads.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210227.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170526.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192455.htm

Philbert


----------



## tomtrees58

Wolfen said:


> That looks like what I got after Isabel
> Didn't have a wood stove back then, but I had an old Sears chainsaw and I cut about 40 cords for those who needed it. Going price here is anywhere from 145 to 250, so I sold all the wood fro Isabel for 80 a cord, except for the old couple down the street I gave them 5 cords free.



thats kool i have 50 more cords on the ground to pick up and 50= in the air to come down months of work 6 days a week


----------



## bcorradi

Just got another 12 cord load of birch about a week ago, but didn't have a chance to play with it till friday evening and today. I'm about 1/2 way through with it. The workers consisted of me, my wife, daughter hannah (9), daughter danika (5), and son dustin (12). Tools used were an 044, X27, and X25. My son and wife split probably 2/3rds of that pile today. 

View attachment 262949


View attachment 262950


View attachment 262951


View attachment 262952


View attachment 262953


----------



## bfollett

*Firewood Supply*

We heat 100% with firewood. We've been doing this for a number of years now.


----------



## ReggieT

*Nice!!*



bfollett said:


> We heat 100% with firewood. We've been doing this for a number of years now.



What type of wood is this?


----------



## bfollett

ReggieT said:


> What type of wood is this?



The outside is Oak. And the woodshed is full of Maple, Black Walnut, Cherry, Oak, Elm, Ash, and Apple


----------



## Mac88

Nice stack of wood. Nice looking shed too.


----------



## stihl023/5

Very nice shed


----------



## TreeGuyHR

TreeGuyHR said:


> Here are two piles that a neighbor of my client made -- I expect he will burn them as is. These are 20 -30 ft. tall and about 100 ft. long!
> 
> Lotta firewood there, but there is so much in the area (WA state, where a fire went through mixed oak pine a year ago) that there is very little salvage going on, even for firewood.
> 
> Any guesses on the flame height from those piles?! IMHO, they are a bit excessive, as there are some surviving trees nearby that will die from the blast of heat when the initial flare up (fireball) happens. He better park his truck 100 ft. away too.
> 
> ....



Forgot the pic!

Here it is:

View attachment 262963


----------



## Denis Gionet

camoman said:


> Well here is my 2012/2013 wood pile!
> 
> 5 Cords Birch
> 2 Cords Poplar
> 4 Cords Oak/Ash mix
> 2 Cords Tamarak



Rep for a fellow Canadian, nice pile of sticks ! Is that the Crappy Tire gas splitter with the horizontal/vertical option ? Can't tell with the cover on it.


----------



## rwoods

bcorradi said:


> Just got another 12 cord load of birch about a week ago, but didn't have a chance to play with it till friday evening and today. I'm about 1/2 way through with it. The workers consisted of me, my wife, daughter hannah (9), daughter danika (5), and son dustin (12). Tools used were an 044, X27, and X25. My son and wife split probably 2/3rds of that pile today.
> 
> View attachment 262949
> 
> 
> View attachment 262950
> 
> 
> View attachment 262951
> 
> 
> View attachment 262952
> 
> 
> View attachment 262953



Nice outing. here are your pictures. Ron


----------



## bcorradi

rwoods said:


> Nice outing. here are your pictures. Ron



Thanks Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Great looking shed, :msp_thumbup: what are the dimensions if you don't mind my asking? How many cord will it hold?
Do you have any more pics of the shed.....?


----------



## woodbooga

The boy downed his 1st tree today - a 20' popple snag with no branches overhead - with my 3lb ax. 

Dad whacked into sections to load along with some other logs for the inlaws stove.

View attachment 262980


----------



## bcorradi

Forgot some

View attachment 262981


View attachment 262982


View attachment 262983


View attachment 262984


----------



## KiwiBro

bcorradi said:


> Forgot some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of those beautiful pile of sticks screams "buzzsaw" or "processor". If I listen real close around these here parts, all I hear are "you gotta be kidding", "go ahead punk, make my day" and "this'll learn ya".


----------



## ri chevy

Your photos woodbooga:







Bcorradi: Nice pile of wood there! All White Birch?


----------



## woodbooga

ri chevy said:


> Your photos woodbooga:



Thx! That kid went off script. The plan for him by his grampy wAS to load the truck...but no. There was a tree to fall and an ax in the cab. We did a cord while that little booger hacked at that snag. Gonna make sure some of it is in the stove Thursday so I can boast that Tgiving was cooked partially by him. 

And for the record - that there is woofahwood if you seen the term but didn't get the picture in the minds eye. Pop it in the stove and _whoof_ its gone


----------



## bfollett

NHlocal said:


> Great looking shed, :msp_thumbup: what are the dimensions if you don't mind my asking? How many cord will it hold?
> Do you have any more pics of the shed.....?
> 
> 
> Thanks!, the shed holds 24 face cords, or 8 cords, which ever way you want to count. The sheds dimensions are 9 x 16, it has Vinyl siding and a metal salt box style roof. It holds two seasons worth of wood for us.


----------



## bcorradi

KiwiBro said:


> bcorradi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of those beautiful pile of sticks screams "buzzsaw" or "processor". If I listen real close around these here parts, all I hear are "you gotta be kidding", "go ahead punk, make my day" and "this'll learn ya".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks KiwiBro. Ya I hear ya...in all honesty my wife and son split over 3 cords of wood today and we only worked at it for about 5.5 hours.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcorradi

ri chevy said:


> Your photos woodbooga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bcorradi: Nice pile of wood there! All White Birch?



Yes it is all white birch i will end up selling all of this. I did a 12 cord load of red oak in early august that I'll burning next year myself.


----------



## ri chevy

Thanks bcorradi. How does the white birch burn? How does it compare to oak?


----------



## bcorradi

ri chevy said:


> Thanks bcorradi. How does the white birch burn? How does it compare to oak?



It burns really good, but doesn't hold up like oak or ash does. A lot of the fireplace burners like it because of its nostalgic looks.


----------



## smokey01

bcorradi said:


> Much of those beautiful pile of sticks screams "buzzsaw" or "processor". If I listen real close around these here parts, all I hear are "you gotta be kidding", "go ahead punk, make my day" and "this'll learn ya".



..........or sell it at HD, you are sitting on a fortune!









.


----------



## Itsme7

Did some more splitting today, heres how the piles look now.


----------



## z50guru

View attachment 263092

Lots -o- Locust-ville, Pa. Earlier in the year when most folks were out boating, i was bust'n arse gett'n all this good wood home  I work for fun


----------



## z50guru

Look'n Good Itsme7 . I spy lots-0-walnut there


----------



## ri chevy

Lots -o- Locust-ville, Pa. Earlier in the year when most folks were out boating, i was bust'n arse gett'n all this good wood home  I work for fun :rock






Nice!


----------



## BSD

Tomorrow I'll have to take a picture of my pile that we've generated mostly from Sandy.

today we hauled in a heaping load of locust to add to the pile, everything up to the top of the can was 16-17' lengths. odd ball stuff on top.









we hauled this load of white oak last week.


----------



## ri chevy

bcorradi said:


> It burns really good, but doesn't hold up like oak or ash does. A lot of the fireplace burners like it because of its nostalgic looks.



I cut this today. It looks like Gray Birch. I have no idea what it is. (On edit it is Black Birch) I also cut up a tree that Sandy toppled.

A nice Red Oak tree with a 24" diameter base. The top was ripped off from Sandy about 40 feet up. 










Some sort of Gray Birch I think. (On edit Black Birch)


----------



## ri chevy

All cut up. I have about a half day tomorrow to finish the clean up. I got 2 truck loads of wood out of all of this. Not bad. Every little bit helps.


----------



## terryknight

fruit cherry?


----------



## ri chevy

This is what is left of the damage to the tree from Sandy. Too bad because there was no ant damage at all on this tree. Very healthy.


----------



## ri chevy

terryknight said:


> fruit cherry?



That is what I thought, but I haven't seen one with this gray type bark before. I have seen them with darker bark. The wood was completely white with a little dark spot. Almost looked like maple. It didn't have the cherry type of meat wood inside the bark.


----------



## blacklocst

ri chevy said:


> I cut this today. It looks like Gray Birch. I have no idea what it is. I also cut up a tree that Sandy toppled.
> 
> 
> Some sort of Gray Birch I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ts actually Black Birch, higher on the btu charts than White Oak and dries in half the time. On older trees the bark checks vertically and becomes darker.


----------



## ri chevy

*Black Birch*

Cool. Black Birch. Now I have a start on where to look for it. I've never heard of it. Thanks for the tree ID.


----------



## ri chevy

*BTU CHart*

US Tree Service

Black Birch is pretty high up on the BTU Chart.


----------



## camoman

Denis Gionet said:


> Rep for a fellow Canadian, nice pile of sticks ! Is that the Crappy Tire gas splitter with the horizontal/vertical option ? Can't tell with the cover on it.



thnx thnx.. its a North Star 30 Ton horizontal/vertical splitter.. picked it up at Northern tools last year. So far its been great!


----------



## Rudedog

ri chevy said:


> All cut up. I have about a half day tomorrow to finish the clean up. I got 2 truck loads of wood out of all of this. Not bad. Every little bit helps.








Looks good. Nice looking wood in non back breaking sizes. I have to do all of the heavy lifting due to the fact that I have a City lot.


----------



## ri chevy

I cut every piece to a measured 16" lengths. I had to carry everything out about 125' to 150' to the street. On the bigger rounds in the photos, I rolled them as far as I could and then quartered them on scene by hand, to make lifting and stacking them on my truck easier. And easier on my back!

My FIL taught me to measure each piece. It makes stacking them much neater and nicer looking. But the real reason is that each piece fits in the stove perfectly. We got tired of trying to jam in larger pieces, only to have to take them back out while smoking.  It takes a little more time to measure, but for me, the benefits outweigh the extra time.


----------



## NHlocal

ri chevy said:


> I cut every piece to a measured 16" lengths. I had to carry everything out about 125' to 150' to the street. On the bigger rounds in the photos, I rolled them as far as I could and then quartered them on scene by hand, to make lifting and stacking them on my truck easier. And easier on my back!
> 
> My FIL taught me to measure each piece. It makes stacking them much neater and nicer looking. But the real reason is that each piece fits in the stove perfectly. We got tired of trying to jam in larger pieces, only to have to take them back out while smoking.  It takes a little more time to measure, but for me, the benefits outweigh the extra time.



 I'm with ya' 100% on that one!  16" length makes 'em easier to stack outside before I burn 'em and a whole lot easier to load into the stove when I'm getting ready to burn 'em. (but I still have the "uglies" to deal with :bang: :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## ri chevy

I keep the uglies in a separate place from my "real" wood.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88

*More stuff for the mill*

A couple cherries, the slab will be cut to 12" or so and get split for next years kindling.











Slab and "clean-up" cutoffs from a big red oak, most of it will get cut to 16" and split for the stove.


----------



## blk90s13

I got more wood to split and pile for next year, after Sandy came through here I decided to take some trees out in my front yard it was scary waiting for something to fall on the house :msp_scared:


View attachment 263424


----------



## NHlocal

Hope your house is safer now, nice pic. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mac88

blk90s13 said:


> I got more wood to split and pile for next year, after Sandy came through here I decided to take some trees out in my front yard it was scary waiting for something to fall on the house :msp_scared:





NHlocal said:


> Hope your house is safer now, nice pic. :msp_thumbup:



It looks like you got the bad stuff down. Now the fun begins. ;o)


----------



## terryknight

different kinda wood pile






this is all scraps from construction and what not that were turned into kindling with a table saw, we also fill several trashcans with it and give them away to people. There is also a small wood stove in the office at the shop that we burn only kindling in


----------



## Mac88

terryknight said:


> different kinda wood pile
> 
> this is all scraps from construction and what not that were turned into kindling with a table saw, we also fill several trashcans with it and give them away to people. There is also a small wood stove in the office at the shop that we burn only kindling in



I've burned my share of that stuff. It all makes heat. I've got a hug stack of hedge planks off our old deck that got torn down this year. They were nailed to the underpinnings with Ardox nails, and I'm just too lazy to go pull them all so I can saw up the boards.


----------



## terryknight

Mac88 said:


> I've burned my share of that stuff. It all makes heat. I've got a hug stack of hedge planks off our old deck that got torn down this year. They were nailed to the underpinnings with Ardox nails, and I'm just too lazy to go pull them all so I can saw up the boards.



sawzall and then burn nails and all


----------



## Mac88

terryknight said:


> sawzall and then burn nails and all



That would work, but they got a lotta nails in them. Really hard to handle. There's about 500 sq. ft. of planks, 8-12" wide. They're gonna burn, all right, just not in the stove.


----------



## stihl023/5

Bonfire!


----------



## memory

If you are going to burn it, why not get some heat out of it? 

We burn stuff with nails and other metal in it like broken down wood boxes on occasion. When the stove gets cleaned out, it goes to the burn pile anyways. If we didn't burn it in the stove, it would be burned on the burn pile. From there, it will eventually go into a dumpster.


----------



## Mac88

memory said:


> If you are going to burn it, why not get some heat out of it?
> 
> We burn stuff with nails and other metal in it like broken down wood boxes on occasion. When the stove gets cleaned out, it goes to the burn pile anyways. If we didn't burn it in the stove, it would be burned on the burn pile. From there, it will eventually go into a dumpster.



Ordinarily we would. But I'm just not gonna deal with handling and processing it with all those nails in it. I've got some stumps that need burned. The hedge will make a good hot fire for that purpose.


----------



## Philbert

I scrounge and burn construction wood, but not : painted, pressure treated, plywood, or particle board. Don't need to put that in the air.

If you do burn wood with nails in it (e.g. pallets) you can drag a speaker magnet through it to collect the nails for recycling, or to keep out of your garden, driveway, or wherever you might spread the ashes.

Philbert


----------



## owbguy

Whitespider said:


>



I have an outbuilding with the exact same roof.


----------



## owbguy

This is my latest score. Its about 60% black locust. 2 massive hedge logs. A couple of really nice red oak and white oak logs. Some ash and a soft maple or two....

The best part is: IT WAS FREE and DELIVERED and STACKED ON MY PROPERTY....


----------



## zogger

owbguy said:


> This is my latest score. Its about 60% black locust. 2 massive hedge logs. A couple of really nice red oak and white oak logs. Some ash and a soft maple or two....
> 
> The best part is: IT WAS FREE and DELIVERED and STACKED ON MY PROPERTY....



WHAT?????

Bwa, great score!


----------



## owbguy

zogger said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> Bwa, great score!



My neighbor cleared his lot. I offered to take the wood. He was ecstatic since I saved him a ton of money not have to pay to dispose of the logs. He thinks I'm a hero..... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ri chevy

Nice! I like it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mac88

Great score!!! Be careful taking that pile apart.


----------



## owbguy

Mac88 said:


> Great score!!! Be careful taking that pile apart.



already pulled down and moved 2/3 of it with my trackloader with root grapple. easy-peasy....


----------



## Mac88

owbguy said:


> already pulled down and moved 2/3 of it with my trackloader with root grapple. easy-peasy....



That would do it. I don't own one so I'd be digging into it by hand, and pulling it apart with the truck, a chain, and a cant dog.


----------



## NHlocal

owbguy said:


> This is my latest score. Its about 60% black locust. 2 massive hedge logs. A couple of really nice red oak and white oak logs. Some ash and a soft maple or two....
> 
> The best part is: IT WAS FREE and DELIVERED and STACKED ON MY PROPERTY....



I don't know what to say.....there's just something so wrong about getting that much wood delivered for free.....:msp_mad:
No seriously, that is an AWESOME score!!!  

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Whitespider

owbguy said:


> *I have an outbuilding with the exact same roof.*



Heck man... that's the "good" side!


----------



## cantoo

Whitespider, I had a storage building like that too. Lastnight and today was moving day for it. Gonna be a big bonfire next rainy day. It was a playhouse that my Dad built for my 2 sisters over 40 years ago, it was time to go. He built it from wood he cut from our bush and cut up at a neighbours sawmill. He's in a nursing home now and my sister brought him out today to see it and the new one I built to replace it. Just have the siding and soffit to finish and it's ready to go. I have a hot tub in this one, cause it's all mine now. The dark picture is me pulling it to my burn pile with my backhoe jambed in the floor. View attachment 263602
View attachment 263603
View attachment 263604


----------



## owbguy

Here is 1/3 of the recent score pile. Oak, locust and one small maple log:


----------



## owbguy

Here is another 1/3 of the recent score pile. There are 2 hedge logs that are about 28" in diameter and probably north of a ton each. I can lift 3000+ lbs with the track loader and I was driving on my toes moving them individually. Some seriously good burning there. Locust, hedge, elm and maple.


----------



## cowroy

Since no one else has said it, I have to. owbguy YOU SUCK!  Who gets that much wood cut down and delivered to the split site for free. Way to go man we need some after pics when it's all cut and split. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Muffler Bearing

cowroy said:


> Since no one else has said it, I have to. owbguy YOU SUCK!  Who gets that much wood cut down and delivered to the split site for free. Way to go man we need some after pics when it's all cut and split. :msp_thumbsup:



Such violence.

I may need to reconcider posting here or going to Wal-Mart.

I may never be the same again.


----------



## artbaldoni

Started clearing this pile of logging culls and butts in order to clear a lane to much of the "Sandy wood".





Two trailer loads in so far. Loaded the third today and jumped in the truck to head home with it...no keys...:bang: :censored:. Looked around a little; ended up coming home in the car with the truck, trailer and wood still in the woods next to the pile. Waiting for my brother to get home with the extra set of keys so I can get the load home. No clue how the keys got off the carabiner hooked to my belt loop without losing all my keys but glad I didn't lose them all!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Muffler Bearing said:


> Such violence.
> 
> I may need to reconcider posting here or going to Wal-Mart.
> 
> I may never be the same again.



Yes, Muff ole buddy, we're a pretty violent crowd. We're pretty focused though, as long as you ain't a piece of wood, we won't try to cut, split, toss, noodle, or burn ya.

The Wally World crowd, you're on your own with. I won't be there to help ya.


----------



## Whitespider

I never take the keys out of the ignition of anything... ever!
In fact, I cut the heads off the keys and shove the shank in so it looks like there ain't a key in the ignition... couldn't get it out'a the ignition without a pick and a lot of patience (if it's one of those "electronic" keys, just hang the head under the dash/steering column somewhere with a zip-tie). And the best part?? Never any need for an "extra" or "spare" ignition key. All I ever need to keep track of is the door key, or remote button fob (on those rare occasions I actually lock the doors... and then there's an extra door key behind the license plate just in case). Ain't been locked-out or left hangin' with my weenie in my hand for something over 30 years now. Lost my keys and stranded myself once... made up my mind it would only be once!


----------



## artbaldoni

@spider - I usually keep the keys in the truck when cutting. Not sure why i jerked them this time. Its a borrowed truck from my brother so the snapped off key thing probably wouldn't be appreciated. As far as my weenie in my hand, well lets no go there...:msp_ohmy:

Got the load home before dark anyway. Might split some tonight...nah, I hear some honey bourbon calling me.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Heh, the old lost the keys deal. I didn't lose mine last year, but locked the truck cause the deer rifle was in there while I went into the store, little country store, shouldn't have even had to worry about it but I did for some reason. Anywho, when I came out, the door key wouldn't work in either door. It was cold, and I didn't want to break a window out. What's a good northern Redneck to do? Dig around in the box for a wagon hitch pin, beat on the passenger door handle till the pot metal gave up, and work the latch from inside the door. Still like that today.

No, I never was a good breaking and entering guy, could never get a slimjim to work for me.


----------



## Rudedog

I had Thanksgiving Day to kill since my wife had to work a shift at the hospital to meet her holiday requirement. Thought I'd spend it doing something fun. I promised the Izaak Walton League I'd clean out some downed red oak. I had a great time. I used my 660 and one of my 028 Supers.





















Almost lost one round down the slope into the water. Luckily it was stopped by the tree. They asked me to take ALL of the wood and not roll any in the pond.


----------



## Rudedog

Then back at the ranch I had to unload and split!











Then I throw the splits into my beehive pile to wait to get stacked. You can see some of the pallets full off seasoning wood in the background.


----------



## marcomjl

ri chevy said:


> This is what is left of the damage to the tree from Sandy. Too bad because there was no ant damage at all on this tree. Very healthy.




That's cherry. I just cut down 7 of them. We're you stealing all this little rhody wood from? Your place?


----------



## ri chevy

*I volunteer my services.*



marcomjl said:


> That's cherry. I just cut down 7 of them. We're you stealing all this little rhody wood from? Your place?



The tree in the photos that you posted is definitely red oak. The long straight grains of the red oak could not withstand the winds from Sandy. It was about 24" in diameter at the base.

This tree was on a neighbors property just down the street from me. She is an older woman who lives alone. I offered to cut the remainder of the tree down for her and clean up what had already fallen for safety reasons, as there are a lot of kids in the neighborhood. She said she was going to have to pay for someone to come in and do it. I did it for free, just took the wood. I left her some wood from trees that I cut up in last years August hurricane, and she hadn't used any of that yet. She said she did not want any of it, just wanted it cleaned up so the area looked nice. 

The other pics that I posted looked like cherry, but the wood inside was definitely not cherry. In researching it, it really looked like birch, and a fellow member stated it was black birch. The bark was a dull gray, and had the birch bark features. It really is very hard wood and it did not split that easy. There are no grains, just solid white meat inside with a little black spot. Looked a little like white maple.


----------



## marcomjl

ri chevy said:


> The tree in the photos that you posted is definitely red oak. The long straight grains of the red oak could not withstand the winds from Sandy. It was about 24" in diameter at the base.
> 
> This tree was on a neighbors property just down the street from me. She is an older woman who lives alone. I offered to cut the remainder of the tree down for her and clean up what had already fallen for safety reasons, as there are a lot of kids in the neighborhood. She said she was going to have to pay for someone to come in and do it. I did it for free, just took the wood. I left her some wood from trees that I cut up in last years August hurricane, and she hadn't used any of that yet. She said she did not want any of it, just wanted it cleaned up so the area looked nice.
> 
> The other pics that I posted looked like cherry, but the wood inside was definitely not cherry. In researching it, it really looked like birch, and a fellow member stated it was black birch. The bark was a dull gray, and had the birch bark features. It really is very hard wood and it did not split that easy. There are no grains, just solid white meat inside with a little black spot.




Hmmm, that's weird. So didn't smell sweet at all? I thought it looked like cherry from some didn't splits I saw in the pics, looked like cherry splits. Damn to many different kinds of trees around here lol.


----------



## ri chevy

That is true, as we have many different types of trees here in New England. No smell at all. I cut a few cherry trees in the past. The insides of cherry trees are usually reddish with some long grains, and a sweet smell. This tree was definitely different, and the first I have seen around our neck of the woods.


----------



## artbaldoni

14 year old daughter Gina and I started splitting this morning at 0900 and were finished splitting and stacking by 1130. 






Might go for another load after lunch.


----------



## NHlocal

Dropped #11 and #12 of 20(+) yesterday and dragged brush/bucked to stove length today,(after working 6am-11am at the shop both days :bringit: ) still have to haul it all home to be put on the "to be split and stacked pile". This should put the total amount taken from this property at about 6 cord. All trees taken so far have been Red Oak with one White Birch "thrown in for color". :msp_tongue: Still have 10-12 trees the home owner wants taken down.


----------



## ri chevy

Real nice job there. And I like the little burn pit and tree fort.  That is some nice looking wood. I take it that the other 2 are coming down shortly. If that stump base is a 4 gang, it will be a bugger to get out.


----------



## Rudedog

Good for you NHlocal. But why are they removing all of that red oak. Is this a building lot/space you're clearing for the customer?


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Yesterday was extremely productive.

My backyard went from looking like this...





To this...





Now this. Lots of oak, some cherry, ash and misc wood in there.


----------



## terryknight

Steve NW WI said:


> Heh, the old lost the keys deal. I didn't lose mine last year, but locked the truck cause the deer rifle was in there while I went into the store, little country store, shouldn't have even had to worry about it but I did for some reason. Anywho, when I came out, the door key wouldn't work in either door. It was cold, and I didn't want to break a window out. What's a good northern Redneck to do? Dig around in the box for a wagon hitch pin, beat on the passenger door handle till the pot metal gave up, and work the latch from inside the door. Still like that today.
> 
> No, I never was a good breaking and entering guy, could never get a slimjim to work for me.





OH_Varmntr said:


> Yesterday was extremely productive.
> 
> My backyard went from looking like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this. Lots of oak, some cherry, ash and misc wood in there.



looks like you had a fun/busy day


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Only took us 2hrs. Nice to have use of a Bobcat for the day.


----------



## NHlocal

ri chevy said:


> Real nice job there. And I like the little burn pit and tree fort.  That is some nice looking wood. I take it that the other 2 are coming down shortly. If that stump base is a 4 gang, it will be a bugger to get out.



Thanks,
Ayuh, the other two will come down as soon as I can get to them. (which could be a few weeks the way my "schedule" is loaded up  :bringit: ) The home owner isn't too worried about the stump right now, but I will be cutting it lower when the other two come down.



Rudedog said:


> Good for you NHlocal. But why are they removing all of that red oak. Is this a building lot/space you're clearing for the customer?



Thanks,
No, there's a house and garage on the lot, the home owner just wants to "open up" the yard 'cause it's heavily shaded and damp. There were a lot of trees around and close to the house. He also wants to do some landscaping and put in a new garage and needs the room. And I get the benefit of all the Oak, a few White Birch, and a few Beech. Here's a pic from a different angle.....


----------



## Mac88

Good score on the oak, NH.


----------



## Snotrocket

My helpers for the day.


----------



## ri chevy

Family work! Very nice. Everyone working together makes the job much easier, and fun.


----------



## Mac88

Snotrocket said:


> My helpers for the day.



It's Maine. Where's yer snow? ;o)


----------



## Snotrocket

ri chevy said:


> Family work! Very nice. Everyone working together makes the job much easier, and fun.



Thanks! It was very nice. Pretty breezy but it's nice when everyone helps out. My wife even cut up some small stuff on the saw buck. First time for her.






Mac88 said:


> It's Maine. Where's yer snow? ;o)



How dare you use such language. 

I'm hoping it holds off for another month. All of my wood is coming from where I'm making a new yard behind my house and the snow will royally screw everything up once it starts coming.


----------



## Mac88

Mac88 said:


> It's Maine. Where's yer snow? ;o)





Snotrocket said:


> How dare you use such language.
> 
> I'm hoping it holds off for another month. All of my wood is coming from where I'm making a new yard behind my house and the snow will royally screw everything up once it starts coming.



Just funnin' with ya. I've got some outlaws up there. I ask them the same thing. They don't think it's funny. ;o)


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> Just funnin' with ya. I've got some outlaws up there. I ask them the same thing. They don't think it's funny. ;o)



I remember one winter there, I had snow on the ground around my cabin from mid September until the first week of the following JUNE.


----------



## Snotrocket

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I live on the coast so it's not that bad.

This was my house last year on Halloween though.....


----------



## NHlocal

Snotrocket said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I live on the coast so it's not that bad.
> 
> This was my house last year on Halloween though.....



Hey!
That's pretty much what we looked like over here in central NH. Nice pic neighba'. :msp_thumbup:
I'm glad we didn't get that this year, I've had plenty of opportunity to cut. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mac88

Nice winter scene there Snotrocket. I actually like snow. I used to live a lot farther north than I do now, in the middle of the "lake effect" belt, average annual snowfall around 110". Last winter we got about 3" here. That was kinda boring.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Here's a pic of the BIL's dead wood pile, in a little trail he cut last summer. Tons of deadfall that he bucked up and stacked. It'll spend the winter there. Some of the scenery I enjoyed as well today, including the 50-60 foot Jackpine that's just behind the camper. It sure is pretty !





















View attachment 264162
View attachment 264163
View attachment 264164
View attachment 264165


----------



## NHlocal

Great pics Denis, a preview of things to come for us a little further south.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodbooga

Any/every day here in nh beyond Thanksgiving with no snow is bonus time to either be lucky to get winterready or else prep for the next year. My plan extends to 2015, so we're good. That said, I have about 2 tanks worth of mix, so there might be some essentially recreational cutting if the ground permits


----------



## Itsme7

Have a couple blow down trees to cut up tomorrow, pictures to follow.


----------



## Jakers

opcorn:


----------



## NHlocal

woodbooga said:


> Any/every day here in nh beyond Thanksgiving with no snow is bonus time to either be lucky to get winterready or else prep for the next year. My plan extends to 2015, so we're good. That said, I have about 2 tanks worth of mix, so there might be some essentially recreational cutting if the ground permits



Ayuh,
well said. ('cause I'm always "prepping" for next year  )


----------



## Hedgerow

Re-filling the bays for next year... I saved this log for last...
Good thing too, cause it crushed my saw buck like a bug...
It was getting rickety anyway... Time for a new one...






For reference... The tines on my loader are 48"...

:waaaht:


----------



## Hedgerow

It made alot of pieces... And noodles...






When done, this whole bay will be Hackberry...
14'x20'x16"
Tapered to 9' in the back...


----------



## Itsme7

Tree i cut up today was uprooted during sandy, off the side of the road. Drove past it many of times, didnt look that big... well it was bigger than expected (probably why no one took it yet lol). I went back to the root ball, i cut a little further up because i wanted to give myself some room, went right back into the hole it came from. Got a total of 2 full loads, and a 1/2 load. There still some left, probably close to a load maybe a little more. Heres a few pics. 










Load #1





Load #2


----------



## Mac88

It looks like a lot of guys made really good firewood scores, compliments of Sandy. Congratulations to you all. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiBro

*How much firewood in this?*

View attachment 264213






should keep me going for a week or two?

Girth = about 30'

OK, so, I'd be thrown behind bars if i cut it down and it's a majestic tree, but one can but dream.


----------



## NHlocal

KiwiBro said:


> View attachment 264213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should keep me going for a week or two?
> 
> Girth = about 30'
> 
> OK, so, I'd be thrown behind bars if i cut it down and it's a majestic tree, but one can but dream.



WOW! :jawdrop: That's a big tree! :msp_ohmy: Do you know the height?


----------



## KiwiBro

NHlocal said:


> WOW! :jawdrop: That's a big tree! :msp_ohmy: Do you know the height?


 No. I tend to lose all concept of scale when looking at it so wouldn't like to guess. I ran passed it the other day and had to go back in the car to take some pics. There's one in there with a girth of about 46' too, so I'm told, but I didn't see it. I slung a rope around the 'smaller' one and measured that when I got home. 

They don't make very good firewood, but the big ones have the most superb furniture timber.


----------



## autoimage

work in progress


----------



## Steve NW WI

autoimage said:


> work in progress



That's a lot of "progress" there! 

I think technically they're all a work in progress, some going up, some going down, some just hanging out and releasing that dreaded moisture.

Rep headed your way!


----------



## ri chevy

autoimage said:


> work in progress



Nice! Your photos.


----------



## Denis Gionet

autoimage said:


> work in progress



Now who would screw a hula hoop to a patio door like that ?

(nice stacks !)


----------



## Arbonaut

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8225784178/" title="IMG_2731 by Mustang Brain, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8225784178_1aef695ecb.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_2731"></a>


----------



## lineman77

View attachment 264379

Son standing by another load.


----------



## zogger

lineman77 said:


> View attachment 264379
> 
> Son standing by another load.



Nice trailer! Big wood! I bet your son loves going out, too.


----------



## stihly dan

Ya gotta love the nice firewood privicey fence.


----------



## cowroy

lineman77 said:


> View attachment 264379
> 
> Son standing by another load.



The little Sheriff is ready isn't he.


----------



## cowroy

lineman77 said:


> View attachment 264379
> 
> Son standing by another load.



Is that an Oliver tractor hooked to the trailer?


----------



## lineman77

Oliver is hooked to trailer, use it to bring logs from landing on the other side of the 100 acres. Son loves being out any helping. Just had a 40 yard container droped of now filling it with hickory. Now stacking it full that way no question how much wood is inside should hold 8.5 cords.


----------



## lineman77

*pic of big pile*

View attachment 264415

pile on concrete makes it easy to load with loader.


----------



## stihly dan

No stacking? You s$ck.


----------



## ri chevy

That's cheating! :hmm3grin2orange: To easy, but I like it.


----------



## kdxken

New edition to the lot for winter.

264558


----------



## DavdH

*2012 piles*

*End of November 2012*
View attachment 264587


View attachment 264588


View attachment 264589

View attachment 264590


*Same Yard 1 day later after 4" of rain in 8 hours.*
View attachment 264591


----------



## CountryBoy72

Start of next years wood


----------



## Hedgerow

CountryBoy72 said:


> Start of next years wood



Let me guess... These photo's were taken with an I-Phone held vertically as opposed to landscape...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jh35

Stroker Ace said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8225784178/" title="IMG_2731 by Mustang Brain, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8225784178_1aef695ecb.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="IMG_2731"></a>



Heatmor 200 I presume?

Just like mine but a different color.

Jeff


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Let me guess... These photo's were taken with an I-Phone held vertically as opposed to landscape...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You gotta admit, that Chevy has some good sideways balance!


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> You gotta admit, that Chevy has some good sideways balance!



Unlike all my Dolmars...
:msp_unsure:


----------



## cfarms

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/cfarms/8234274667/" title="IMG_0012 by cfarms, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8490/8234274667_752cdcefd1_z.jpg" width="640" height="248" alt="IMG_0012"></a>


----------



## stihl023/5

cfarms said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/cfarms/8234274667/" title="IMG_0012 by cfarms, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8490/8234274667_752cdcefd1_z.jpg" width="640" height="248" alt="IMG_0012"></a>



That deserves a frame.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Wright

Made a dent in the stacks today. Figure a few more weekends will do it.


----------



## allstihl

if i could figure out how to post a picture i would


----------



## tomtrees58

allstihl said:


> if i could figure out how to post a picture i would


:taped:thats easer


----------



## allstihl

easer for you to say


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Got 5 dump truck loads of wood I need to get on here.


----------



## tomtrees58

husqvarnaguy said:


> Got 5 dump truck loads of wood I need to get on here.


:hmm3grin2orange:i have 50 to post and 50 to 80 coming


----------



## husqvarnaguy

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:i have 50 to post and 50 to 80 coming



Dont have the demand for that much wood. But would like to have a pile that size just because.


----------



## artbaldoni

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:i have 50 to post and 50 to 80 coming



Things getting back to anywhere near normal up there?


----------



## wadeclinton

My wood yard. I have to cram 3 trailers in there and a dump truck (not in the picture) in the same area. It gets tight, while everything is still in rounds, but when its split and stacked it all fits pretty good.


View attachment 265161


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## brenndatomu

WOW! WHAT A STACK! You gotta grease that truck up to get 'er in n outta 'er spot tom?


----------



## tomtrees58

brenda tomu said:


> WOW! WHAT A STACK! You gotta grease that truck up to get 'er in n outta 'er spot tom?


yup we are bringing 5 truck loads a day


----------



## wndwlkr

Little bit of ash I worked up.


----------



## Hedgerow

tomtrees58 said:


> yup we are bringing 5 truck loads a day



I can handle 5 loads a day for about 6 months Tom... 
You deliver to MO???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mac88

*Today's Project*

The rain has held off so far so I managed to get a couple projects out of the way.

Organized some "wet" kindlin', stacked where it'll get most of the days sun. Mostly slab off the mill and some small splits.







Stacked up some "quick hedge", oops, osage orange, for when Mrs wants a hot all night burn on the stove. A little white-wood of some sort for starter stacked on top.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> The rain has held off so far so I managed to get a couple projects out of the way.
> 
> Organized some "wet" kindlin', stacked where it'll get most of the days sun. Mostly slab off the mill and some small splits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacked up some "quick hedge", oops, osage orange, for when Mrs wants a hot all night burn on the stove. A little white-wood of some sort for starter stacked on top.



I have many projects you can finish too


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> I have many projects you can finish too



I don't come cheap. Figure in the round trip mileage as well. ;o)


----------



## blk90s13

wndwlkr said:


> Little bit of ash I worked up.




Nice, those are some long pieces


----------



## Guswhit

*Just Adding Some shots*

New to you guy's, and looking for splitter info when I ran upon this GREAT thread! Thought I would add some of my shots.View attachment 265769
View attachment 265770
View attachment 265771
View attachment 265772
View attachment 265773


----------



## cowroy

Guswhit said:


> New to you guy's, and looking for splitter info when I ran upon this GREAT thread! Thought I would add some of my shots.



Well Gus, welcome to the forum! Looks like a nice operation you got there. Cool truck and splitter and looks like you might even be into milling a little too. Hang around you should fit right in. Have some rep!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Guswhit said:


> New to you guy's, and looking for splitter info when I ran upon this GREAT thread! Thought I would add some of my shots.View attachment 265769
> View attachment 265770
> View attachment 265771
> View attachment 265772
> View attachment 265773



nice MOG


----------



## jh35

Guswhit said:


> New to you guy's, and looking for splitter info when I ran upon this GREAT thread! Thought I would add some of my shots.View attachment 265769
> View attachment 265770
> View attachment 265771
> View attachment 265772
> View attachment 265773



Nice setup!
Rep sent.


----------



## damato333

I already put up pictures of my wood splitting area a couple of months ago but now my area is a little tighter then a few months ago.View attachment 265784
View attachment 265785
View attachment 265786
View attachment 265787
View attachment 265788


----------



## KiwiBro

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane


Won't win prizes for cleanest but it's about as tidy as I'll ever get. In fact, I'll never do this again as it was too much effort for nothing once my super split arrived and started eating rounds like they were candy.

View attachment 265789


----------



## damato333

I can't believe HD would sell that. On second thought why wouldn't HD sell that. They don't care if they rip people off. That has to be the biggest rip off. I want to meet the person that buys one of those.


smokey01 said:


> ..........or sell it at HD, you are sitting on a fortune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## NHlocal

KiwiBro said:


> Won't win prizes for cleanest but it's about as tidy as I'll ever get. In fact, I'll never do this again as it was too much effort for nothing once my super split arrived and started eating rounds like they were candy.
> 
> View attachment 265789



WOW! That is one VERY tidy pile of rounds, well done!  
At least you've got the picture to show how good it "used to look". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## damato333

Is that your wood splitter? Cause I thought about getting a saw mill instead of my log splitter. It seems like it would make it a lot easier. When you go to stack it, your stacks will be perfect every time.


Mac88 said:


> Here's a little more of what we've been up to.
> 
> Around 300 bd ft of "highly valuable walnut".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little cherry and a big red oak on the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big oak, milling in process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood? Oh, yea. All the slab and cutoffs go in the firewood pile.


----------



## Guswhit

singinwoodwackr said:


> nice MOG



You would be one of the few who know's what a mog is. Here is a working picture with the new winch/skidder attachment I built.View attachment 265797


----------



## allstihl

my wood shedView attachment 265800


----------



## artbaldoni

Unimog!!! Want!!


----------



## Mac88

damato333 said:


> Is that your wood splitter? Cause I thought about getting a saw mill instead of my log splitter. It seems like it would make it a lot easier. When you go to stack it, your stacks will be perfect every time.



It's a PITA when you have to sticker every course to get it to dry :hmm3grin2orange:

No, I've got an old hydraulic for the firewood.


----------



## Mac88

artbaldoni said:


> Unimog!!! Want!!



$$$$$$$!


----------



## stihly dan

Guswhit said:


> New to you guy's, and looking for splitter info when I ran upon this GREAT thread! Thought I would add some of my shots.View attachment 265769
> View attachment 265770
> View attachment 265771
> View attachment 265772
> View attachment 265773



Nope, your stuff is to cool. Can't have ya here all braggin and stuff as a rookie.


----------



## KiwiBro

NHlocal said:


> WOW! That is one VERY tidy pile of rounds, well done!
> At least you've got the picture to show how good it "used to look". :hmm3grin2orange:


 Thanks, but I don't need photographic evidence of my stupidity any more. It's an almost daily occurrence. Heck, the neighbours probably set their watches to it.

And welcome aboard Guswhit. Do you know the ground rules yet? 
-If anyone mentions Fiskars, you are supposed to jump at that cue to write accolades about that brand until your fingers bleed.**
-If anyone asks what is a cord, you are supposed to argue about a 1/4 thrown face rick being the only legal measure that any honourable firewooder will ever use.**
-The second , if not before, you buy any new equipment even only remotely related to wood gathering, you are supposed to post post pictures and ask for advice about it and then 'light touch fuse and stand well clear'.**
-Remember the golden rule: pics or it didn't happen.

**These rules subject to change, augmentation, heated debate without prior notice.


----------



## Mac88

KiwiBro said:


> And welcome aboard Guswhit. Do you know the ground rules yet?
> -If anyone mentions Fiskars, you are supposed to jump at that cue to write accolades about that brand until your fingers bleed.**
> -If anyone asks what is a cord, you are supposed to argue about a 1/4 thrown face rick being the only legal measure that any honourable firewooder will ever use.**
> -The second , if not before, you buy any new equipment even only remotely related to wood gathering, you are supposed to post post pictures and ask for advice about it and then 'light touch fuse and stand well clear'.**
> -Remember the golden rule: pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> **These rules subject to change, augmentation, heated debate without prior notice.



You nailed it, KiwiBro, except for one. You're supposed to talk down your nose to newbies who ask a question that you just learned the answer to yesterday. Oh, and puff up your chest while doing so. ;o)


----------



## KiwiBro

Mac88 said:


> You nailed it, KiwiBro, except for one. You're supposed to talk down your nose to newbies who ask a question that you just learned the answer to yesterday. Oh, and puff up your chest while doing so. ;o)


hahahaha. How could I forget that rite of passage! Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Rudedog

Nice Unimog Guswhit. Is it a diesel or a gasser? Where'd you pick that up from?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Mac88 said:


> $$$$$$$!



not really. you can find a basic Unimog reasonably priced globally.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Guswhit said:


> You would be one of the few who know's what a mog is. Here is a working picture with the new winch/skidder attachment I built.View attachment 265797



cool idea on the winch/skid. We use them a lot for trail maintenance on the Rubicon...usually with a truck bed for hauling rocks, etc. Dragging trees doesn't even slow one down


----------



## garzanium

no need for firewood down here in Texas lol...its Hot all the time haha unlike 90% of the folk on this site..we consider 40 degrees freezing cold..im siting in my backyard drinking a beer burning some wood in a tshirt lol..but just for my firepit and camping I split a few pieces












Sent from Galaxy tab
-Stihl MS 180
-Stihl MS 361


----------



## Mac88

singinwoodwackr said:


> not really. you can find a basic Unimog reasonably priced globally.



I haven't found one. Not that I really need one, an old Willys or a Power Wagon with a small block Chev would do just fine for my needs.


----------



## artbaldoni

OOOOH WILLYS! POWERWAGON! WANT!

My Subaru is getting tired skidding logs! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Guswhit

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks, but I don't need photographic evidence of my stupidity any more. It's an almost daily occurrence. Heck, the neighbours probably set their watches to it.
> 
> And welcome aboard Guswhit. Do you know the ground rules yet?
> -If anyone mentions Fiskars, you are supposed to jump at that cue to write accolades about that brand until your fingers bleed.**
> -If anyone asks what is a cord, you are supposed to argue about a 1/4 thrown face rick being the only legal measure that any honourable firewooder will ever use.**
> -The second , if not before, you buy any new equipment even only remotely related to wood gathering, you are supposed to post post pictures and ask for advice about it and then 'light touch fuse and stand well clear'.**
> -Remember the golden rule: pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> **These rules subject to change, augmentation, heated debate without prior notice.



Thanks for the welcome. I do not know any ground rules. I am sure I will find out what they are as I make mistakes! As far as fiskars goes, never heard of what ever it is. I do not measure my wood with cords either, only truck loads, as that is how I sell it. I have come to this site for advice, although this is not the right thread so I won't start here. I have begun to take more pictures, especially since completing the skidder attachment for the unimog. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## Guswhit

Rudedog said:


> Nice Unimog Guswhit. Is it a diesel or a gasser? Where'd you pick that up from?



It is a 1984 model 406 I purchased from the state of New Jersey theat used it to plow snow and it also had a 26' mulag boom mower mounted on it for mowing along guard rails. It is a 6 cylinder diesel.


----------



## D&B Mack

Guswhit said:


> As far as fiskars goes, never heard of what ever it is.



Oh no... opcorn:



Guswhit said:


> I do not measure my wood with cords either, only truck loads, as that is how I sell it.



Double, oh no...otstir:

Gus, you will find out soon enough... :help:

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## hardpan

D&B Mack said:


> Oh no... opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Double, oh no...otstir:
> 
> Gus, you will find out soon enough... :help:
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



I'll take some heat off him. I have never heard of a Unimog but it looks really cool and hey, it looks like you might have a Husky and a Stihl in the same box. Do they fight also?


----------



## BSD

finally got around to stacking all the logs and remembering to take some pictures.

all but 4 cords of this pile are from Sandy cleanup work over the last week weeks. the saw in the pics sports a 24" bar. The longest pile is stuff 14-21' long, second pile is 7-12' and the shorts are 3-6'. then the cull pile of random cut-offs and rounds.


----------



## brenndatomu

hardpan said:


> I'll take some heat off him. I have never heard of a Unimog but it looks really cool and hey, *it looks like you might have a Husky and a Stihl in the same box. Do they fight also?*




Is that what was goin on?! A while back I had some craftsman saws in the truck with a stihl, kept hearing hissing and growling...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guswhit

hardpan said:


> I'll take some heat off him. I have never heard of a Unimog but it looks really cool and hey, it looks like you might have a Husky and a Stihl in the same box. Do they fight also?



Just 2 stihl's in that box. I think you may see my orange gal. jug of diesel treatment stuck in there also. I just looked up what the fiskars is. I actually have a Helko vario 2000 but I use my hydraulic splitter as I am not into THAT much work.


----------



## D&B Mack

hardpan said:


> I'll take some heat off him. I have never heard of a Unimog but it looks really cool and hey, it looks like you might have a Husky and a Stihl in the same box. Do they fight also?



Oh, the heat won't be on him. But that is a recipe for a thread derail if I've ever seen one.


----------



## hardpan

D&B Mack said:


> Oh, the heat won't be on him. But that is a recipe for a thread derail if I've ever seen one.



I was trying to derail it before it went to a full train wreck. Now we have to put on our hard hats and ear plugs.


----------



## D&B Mack

hardpan said:


> I was trying to derail it before it went to a full train wreck. Now we have to put on our hard hats and ear plugs.



Maybe we took the train off the track long enough to avoid the inevitable... :msp_razz:


----------



## Mac88

Trail Rat said:


> Got the scrap burner/hand warmer/coffee maker going. No point in being uncivilized



By civilized I'm assuming that's the, uh,portajohn we're seein' in the pic. ;o)


----------



## artbaldoni

Trail Rat said:


> Got the scrap burner/hand warmer/coffee maker going. No point in being uncivilized



That saw looks anything *but *civilized...

At least your stove is properly sized for your house :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mac88

Trail Rat said:


> Real nice...That's my house, jerk!:msp_razz:



Coulda' fooled me...:msp_wink:

I shoulda' guessed, no "half moon" on the door...


----------



## Mac88

Trail Rat said:


> Nice part about the stove is it's so portable. Between it and the straw we stuff into our clothes, we stay quite warmumpkin2:



I'm surprised you aren't under 4' of snow by now.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Coulda' fooled me...:msp_wink:
> 
> I shoulda' guessed, no "half moon" on the door...



Come on Mac would you have a door with a window on outhouse?:help:


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> Come on Mac would you have a door with a window on outhouse?:help:



Who said anything about a window?


----------



## KiwiBro

stihl023/5 said:


> Come on Mac would you have a door with a window on outhouse?:help:


Well, if going to the trouble to heat the outhouse, you can bet it's one-way glass. Might as well enjoy the view while there.
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Trail Rat said:


> Real nice...That's my house, jerk!:msp_razz:



I like Montana... What's in the wood pile? Alder?


----------



## Hedgerow

Trail Rat said:


> Larch and Dougie Fir is where it's at in these parts.



I always thought it bitter irony, the farther north you go, the less hardwoods you had to pick from... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gavman

Hedgerow said:


> I always thought it bitter irony, the farther north you go, the less hardwoods you had to pick from... :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats kinda funny for sure but with that in mind, I wouldnt trade a good load of Douglas Fir for any other "better" wood if it involved the least bit of effort...:msp_wink:


----------



## Dalmatian90

Starting to think it might be about time for a new splitting block.


----------



## Mac88

Trail Rat said:


> Not quite a foot, but it does look a bit different out there today..



Nice pic. We've been up there when it looked like that. Beautiful country. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## stihl023/5

Call me weird but I love snow!!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife would say "it's pretty"


----------



## Wolfen

I went last week and picked up about a rick of year old oak, and today i got a chord of unsplit White oak, Some of the pieces are HUGE and some are small maybe tomorrow if I can remember I'll post a picture of next years wood both Split and unsplit  ( only took four trips) I'm not totally sure but I think I have half as much as I have for this year already


----------



## husqvarnaguy

View attachment 266481
View attachment 266482
View attachment 266483


----------



## Fred Wright

Got up this morning, the rain had finally stopped. It rained all day and night yesterday. I was hoping it would clear up today so I could get some wood processed. Well, the sky didn't clear but the rain went away so that's just as good.

Started the day by running the brush up the chimney flue. It wasn't bad but we sleep better knowing it's clean. 

The wood is wet from the rain and that green stuff on it made it slippery. I dunno if it's lichen or moss but whatever it is, it gets slippery as owl chit when it's wet. I managed to make a heck of a dent in it though... it's about 1/3 done.


----------



## angry inch

View attachment 266515
View attachment 266516
View attachment 266517
View attachment 266518
View attachment 266519


----------



## Mac88

WTG, Fred. Sorry about the rain. We've been getting it too. I sure do like that splitter. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mac88

Looks good, inch. Nice big rounds on the truck. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

all you guys and your straight-gain, no-knots wood...I'm jealous  Our oak and madrone is pretty gnarly.


----------



## Garmins dad

stihl023/5 said:


> Call me weird but I love snow!!!!!!!!!!!!! My wife would say "it's pretty"



PM me your mailing addy.. I will send you all the white dirt you want.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Garmins dad

I supposed yall have 50f temps and tshirt cutting times.. It's -24f tonight.. 18 inches of snow so far on the ground.. Please keep these pics coming..


----------



## Steve NW WI

Garmins dad said:


> I supposed yall have 50f temps and tshirt cutting times.. It's -24f tonight.. 18 inches of snow so far on the ground.. Please keep these pics coming..



Fixing that problem right now, snowing here with 8-12" coming and some single digit temps on the back side. Suppose I should go out and hang the plow on the truck while I can still find it.


----------



## stihl023/5

Garmins dad said:


> PM me your mailing addy.. I will send you all the white dirt you want.. :hmm3grin2orange:



It is on the way sounds like wet useless stuff.That ranks right up there with man made stuff on the slopes!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Garmins dad

Steve NW WI said:


> Fixing that problem right now, snowing here with 8-12" coming and some single digit temps on the back side. Suppose I should go out and hang the plow on the truck while I can still find it.



I wouldn't wait to long.. I'm glad my winter prepping means installing my three point hitch blade.. and that only takes two minutes..


----------



## Steve NW WI

Garmins dad said:


> I wouldn't wait to long.. I'm glad my winter prepping means installing my three point hitch blade.. and that only takes two minutes..



Plow is on, truck is running like crap, suspect crappy gas from last spring. I'll limp through the driveway after the snow stops, then take the old girl down for a fresh tankful at the country store down the road.

Some days it's nicer to look at the wood stacks out the window than it is to be out working on them. This is the start of next year's wood, with 6" of fresh white stuff on it. I always like the first snow of the year, by the 9th or 10th one, not so much.


----------



## dave_dj1

Send some of that snow our way would ya?


----------



## Sethsfirewood

My home away from home. 


View attachment 266755


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Plow is on, truck is running like crap, suspect crappy gas from last spring. I'll limp through the driveway after the snow stops, then take the old girl down for a fresh tankful at the country store down the road.



That's a $160 bill on my diesel. Argh!!!


----------



## Fred Wright

Garmins dad said:


> I supposed yall have 50f temps and tshirt cutting times.. It's -24f tonight.. 18 inches of snow so far on the ground.. Please keep these pics coming..



Well, the Delmarva area doesn't see much extended cold. "Cold" around here is when it's below freezing. 

We used to get a week or two of extended 20s temps during January and February. 4-foot icicles hanging from the eaves and they didn't melt. We haven't seen that in a few years around here. When I lived in the Virginia hill country, it happened every winter.


----------



## terryknight

Fred Wright said:


> Well, the Delmarva area doesn't see much extended cold. "Cold" around here is when it's below freezing.
> 
> We used to get a week or two of extended 20s temps during January and February. 4-foot icicles hanging from the eaves and they didn't melt. We haven't seen that in a few years around here. When I lived in the Virginia hill country, it happened every winter.



i think we still get that week or tow where the highs are in the 20s and just 2 winters ago we had 68" of snow


----------



## Steve NW WI

dave_dj1 said:


> Send some of that snow our way would ya?



I believe it's headed that direction. I'm keeping as much as I can for myself though. Call me selfish, but we're 10 inches shy of precip up here and it shows.



Mac88 said:


> That's a $160 bill on my diesel. Argh!!!



34 gallon tank will still make a hundred dollar bill disappear into it pretty easily, even in a gas rig. $3.25 average up here for gas, diesel (on road) still hovering close to $4.


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> 34 gallon tank will still make a hundred dollar bill disappear into it pretty easily, even in a gas rig. $3.25 average up here for gas, diesel (on road) still hovering close to $4.



Diesel's around $4 everywhere, the trucking industry is a captive market. Gas here around $3.60 and up. Another record breaking year for Exxon-Mobil.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> Diesel's around $4 everywhere, the trucking industry is a captive market. Gas here around $3.60 and up. Another record breaking year for Exxon-Mobil.



I'm paying $4.30 or so for premium 93 octane no ethanol, but that's just for saws/small engine use, so not many gallons there compared to driving.

yep, road diesel is four bucks.


----------



## IHCCS

View attachment 267182

View attachment 267183

View attachment 267184


----------



## tramp bushler

We had over a month of below 0 so far this winter. More than a week of 40 below and colder. Had 4 mornings of 50 below or colder at the house. 
It warmed up and snowed for a few days.
In the coldest I'm burning half a cord per week.


----------



## turnkey4099

Mac88 said:


> Diesel's around $4 everywhere, the trucking industry is a captive market. Gas here around $3.60 and up. Another record breaking year for Exxon-Mobil.



GAs $3.05 in Lewiston, Id this morning!!! Filled the car up for just under $40 as opposed to $50 if I filled in Washington.

Harry K


----------



## Steve NW WI

IHCCS, nice looking Cub Cadet, and I like the cherry picker mounted on the splitter. Rep headed your way!

Heard rumors of gas under $3 in the Twin Cities, but the lowest I saw on the way home was $3.07. Beats four bucks by a long shot, but still overpriced by about 2 bucks a gallon!


----------



## NHlocal

tramp bushler said:


> We had over a month of below 0 so far this winter. More than a week of 40 below and colder. Had 4 mornings of 50 below or colder at the house.
> It warmed up and snowed for a few days.
> In the coldest I'm burning half a cord per week.



.....:msp_ohmy:   .....


----------



## leadarrows

I bought gas in Indianapolis yesterday and paid $2.98. First gas I have paid for under $3.00 for a few years.


----------



## Mac88

$3.159 up the street for low-test. I'm still holding off on buying diesel. 39 gallon tank goes pretty far for local driving.


----------



## artbaldoni

Today's work. 

Before...





After...





Finally had a nice day!


----------



## stihl023/5

diesel 4.00 up here stillotstir:


----------



## Fred Wright

Well, today was in the low 50s and partly sunny. Perfect weather for playing with my wood. 

Was up around 9:00 and got at it. Most of the sweetgum and black gum stack is done. One row of the woodpile is finished. I've got a few maple rounds that are too heavy to get on the splitter. I'm gonna get the saw out tomorrow and noodle 'em in two. Mize well shave off the pile of rounds that are too long at the same time. If it doesn't rain, that is.

The black gum is surprisingly easy to split. It parted like red oak... I could shape it any way I wanted it.

Then it's one stack of rounds left to tackle. That's mostly red oak with some maple thrown in for good measure.


----------



## IthacaMan

This a pic from when I started splitting for this season.I will get some pics tomorow of what it looks like now.


----------



## Mac88

Fred Wright said:


> Well, today was in the low 50s and partly sunny. Perfect weather for playing with my wood.
> 
> Was up around 9:00 and got at it. Most of the sweetgum and black gum stack is done. One row of the woodpile is finished. I've got a few maple rounds that are too heavy to get on the splitter. I'm gonna get the saw out tomorrow and noodle 'em in two. Mize well shave off the pile of rounds that are too long at the same time. If it doesn't rain, that is.
> 
> The black gum is surprisingly easy to split. It parted like red oak... I could shape it any way I wanted it.
> 
> Then it's one stack of rounds left to tackle. That's mostly red oak with some maple thrown in for good measure.



I like the "flatwood" on the corners, Fred. It's a lot more stable than a bunch of odd sized splits.


----------



## Arbonaut

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8276896064/" title="endo reso by Mustang Brain, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8343/8276896064_1a3de8b4bf.jpg" width="458" height="258" alt="endo reso"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8275835105/" title="two thumb by Mustang Brain, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8061/8275835105_2706eca103.jpg" width="458" height="258" alt="two thumb"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8276895898/" title="log walk by Mustang Brain, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8343/8276895898_9b5cef6e5e.jpg" width="458" height="258" alt="log walk"></a>


----------



## Denis Gionet

Wow Stroker, that's quite the incredible stack of 8-footer rounds ! Those run through a multi-head processor, or a slasher ? Kind of a big batch of wood for firewood, prolly going to a mill I suppose ......


----------



## Arbonaut

Not Firewood they there is several stacks gone averaging 30". Definitely to the mill. You gotta luv the way white and Jack and Black Pine smells when you burn it in the furnace. More of a luxury here than something you normally see. When I started on a Tree Farm/Cattle ranch when I was a kid that old boy was a true conservationist. He had planted plots of Jack Pines and White Pine in 1954 when he came home from Korea. Those will soon be 60 year old trees. His family was not in agreement about anything and when he died, he donated several hundred acres of them pines to the U of I. They were 30+ inch trees when I worked there 25 years ago and had been in the care of a master horticulturalist for 35 years . And when we managed fire roads and limbing with pole saw, it was as high to the bottom branches as you could reach then. Those are some Monster Illinois pines. Who knows what the University of Illinois will do with it. They don't have any damn sense.


----------



## IthacaMan

IthacaMan said:


> This a pic from when I started splitting for this season.I will get some pics tomorow of what it looks like now.



This is now.Enjoy the pics.uttahere2:


----------



## Fred Wright

Mac88 said:


> I like the "flatwood" on the corners, Fred. It's a lot more stable than a bunch of odd sized splits.



Thanks, my friend. Can't take credit for the idea, the SheWolf suggested it. She was looking at some square splits I'd made and said they ought to go on the ends. So that's where they went. 

The pile is nearly finished. I got the rest of the sweetgum and black gum rounds split and stacked today. I'll have to take the little stepladder out there when I cover it. 

As you can see I cut way more than I needed this year. Won't be able to get it all on this pile. So I'll cut some sweetgum saplings, drag 'em out with the Little Black tractor and start a third pile in the yard with what's left over. It's red oak and maple. We're gonna need three wood piles anyway... one to be using and the other two to be seasoning. That'll give us 2-year-old seasoned firewood every year.


----------



## beerbelly

Just finished a few days ago. Still standing. Wife was a big help; dog...not so much!


View attachment 268030


----------



## MarineScott

IthacaMan said:


> This is now.Enjoy the pics.uttahere2:


What are you using to cover the wood?


----------



## beerbelly

MarineScott said:


> What are you using to cover the wood?



Me??? Nothing but the bark of the wood on top. Supposed to work. They have been doing it in Europe this way for years. We will see. I guess ideally it would be out in the open, but this is where I cut & split it, so this is where it is. In a sunny open location, you can go from live tree to in the stove in 3 months(so the experts say). I'll let it sit until next winter.


----------



## stihly dan

Looks like rubber roofing. I want to know how well it seasons. A had a stack that size and it took 3+ yrs to season.


----------



## IthacaMan

MarineScott said:


> What are you using to cover the wood?



Rubber roofing. It holds up better than blue tarps and was free.


----------



## IthacaMan

stihly dan said:


> Looks like rubber roofing. I want to know how well it seasons. A had a stack that size and it took 3+ yrs to season.



The rubber roofing does not change seasoning time.The wood was already dry when I split it and stacked it.The rubber just keeps it dry till I need it.


----------



## Ductape

Yesterday I finished bucking the last few Oak logs I had laying around. Got to try out my new 550 a little. So far..... very happy. Used the fiskars to split em up, and stacked about a cord of splits I had in a pile. I feel good to have two full seasons worth of wood. Now to scrounge up a third years worth......


----------



## Jakers

IthacaMan said:


> This is now.Enjoy the pics.uttahere2:



its December 16 and your grass is still green? is that normal there? mine is white this time of year


----------



## IthacaMan

Jakers said:


> its December 16 and your grass is still green? is that normal there? mine is white this time of year



Over here in Ohio we havent had any snow yet. And im not complaining.


----------



## NHlocal

Was able to load up and haul out what I had on the ground and cut up at the "20(+)" property, 2 truck loads of Red Oak. :biggrinbounce2: 
This is where we unloaded it at my Church's property, it's also our splitting stacking area.....
.....12 trees down, at least 12 more to go.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fatarrow

*Spent some time on the pile this weekend.*

View attachment 268151


Next years wood, split last week. I was only able to fit about 4.5 cord in the wood shed this weekend. This stuff will get stacked on pallets outside for now until I burn through this years wood.

View attachment 268152


A pic of the wood I stacked.


----------



## autoimage

*a nice sunday*

View attachment 268160
View attachment 268161


----------



## beerbelly

autoimage said:


> View attachment 268160
> View attachment 268161



ANY day with an outdoor fire & beer(s) is a good day. Party on, Wayne!


----------



## zogger

IthacaMan said:


> Over here in Ohio we havent had any snow yet. And im not complaining.



Plenty green down here as well (example, dandelions in the grass), although we are now into full bore mud season.


----------



## stihl023/5

zogger said:


> Plenty green down here as well (example, dandelions in the grass), although we are now into full bore mud season.



Green/brown up here.:msp_mad:


----------



## artbaldoni

stihl023/5 said:


> Green/brown up here.:msp_mad:



Green/brown here also. A little yellow too since my forsythia is blooming...:msp_confused:

Oh yeah I forgot grey, lots of fog here again. Oh and rain (is rain a color?).


----------



## stihl023/5

artbaldoni said:


> Green/brown here also. A little yellow too since my forsythia is blooming...:msp_confused:
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot grey, lots of fog here again. Oh and rain (is rain a color?).



No right now the weather isoop:


----------



## NHlocal

.....just went out and took a few pics, we got a few inches of snow last night/this morning, just enough light left to see.....

.....the "big white lump" right in front of the woodshed is the load of Oak I brought up from my Church property Saturday, which now needs to be stacked into my woodshed, sure am happy my son is back home from college for Christmas break.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> Green/brown up here.:msp_mad:



And I was thinkin' I really need yo go out and mow the yard. The only thing brown here is the leaves.


----------



## mr.finn

*My woodpile*

Ok tried a few test runs on the pics so hope this works. My woodpile from a few years ago. Not for personal consumption, for sale. I burn all the shorts and not so good pieces


----------



## Denis Gionet

mr.finn said:


> Ok tried a few test runs on the pics so hope this works. My woodpile from a few years ago. Not for personal consumption, for sale. I burn all the shorts and not so good pieces



Holey Nicestacks Batman, can I be your friend ?!?


----------



## Mac88

mr.finn said:


> My woodpile from a few years ago. Not for personal consumption, for sale. I burn all the shorts and not so good pieces



That's impressive. Good air flow on the corners.


----------



## stihl023/5

mr.finn said:


> Ok tried a few test runs on the pics so hope this works. My woodpile from a few years ago. Not for personal consumption, for sale. I burn all the shorts and not so good pieces



VERY VERY NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## bigblackdodge

BSD said:


> my staging and processing area with my stacks behind it in the bags.
> View attachment 234588
> 
> 
> My pile as of oct '11
> View attachment 234587
> 
> 
> Pile as of april '12. I had to add a mafia block retaining wall to hold the hill back. it's 5' tall for reference.
> View attachment 234591
> 
> View attachment 234590



About how much do you get into those super sacs?


----------



## bigblackdodge

Hedgerow said:


> Got wood???
> 
> [video=youtube;1x6uL-5F7ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x6uL-5F7ec[/video]
> 
> Sorry, bout all I got recently...
> Been working on saws...



Hedgerow, that's a great video of how a saw should sound unloaded at WOT and in the cut! 4-stroking very nice unloaded and cleans up smooth in the cut! Thanks for posting Brother! Good looking operation in the background also.


----------



## bigblackdodge

zogger said:


> My old area is now slap full, can't fit no mo or it will spill out into the drive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sose I had to start a new area, this is over by the cluckeraptor containment compound...with my assistant Vanna showing the lovely prizes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so any way, driving back and forth with this week's score loads, I am thinking, "self, dang, just dang, you REALLY need a big saw. You got all the rest of this big pine, the big pine still to cut in the back yard, the real big redoak tree to finish felling and cutting, all the oak and hickory down, then all the rest of the big swamp wood tornado downs....so, what to get, what to shoot for" ....I look down at the tractor dash and see this right when I am thinking all of this....



Zogger, where you located in North GA? I'm pretty much in Rome, GA myself.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigblackdodge said:


> Hedgerow, that's a great video of how a saw should sound unloaded at WOT and in the cut! 4-stroking very nice unloaded and cleans up smooth in the cut! Thanks for posting Brother! Good looking operation in the background also.



I run all my saws as fat as I can get away with... It's pretty hot here in the summer...
It helps em run cooler...


----------



## BSD

bigblackdodge said:


> About how much do you get into those super sacs?



they hold about .44 cord tossed in.


----------



## zogger

bigblackdodge said:


> Zogger, where you located in North GA? I'm pretty much in Rome, GA myself.



Not far from you, outside calhoun some.


----------



## bigblackdodge

BSD said:


> they hold about .44 cord tossed in.



So you think it would be possible to get a half cord in one with minimal stacking?


----------



## bigblackdodge

zogger said:


> Not far from you, outside calhoun some.



Hey Cool! Less than an hour apart. Hey does anyone around here ever do a GTG?


----------



## zogger

bigblackdodge said:


> Hey Cool! Less than an hour apart. Hey does anyone around here ever do a GTG?



Not yet, but it should happen, theres quite a lot of guys georgia/alabama/south tennesee/north carolina, etc..reasonable driving distance. Im still thinking on it here. We have the space and the trees to cut here, just I dont own here, Im a farmhand who lives onsite, and I dont think joe boss would like it. But..I havent asked him, but I know he doesnt like a lot of people around either, hes gunshy/paranoid (for good reason) from having too much equipment take a walk on him unfortunately.. 

Regular visitor or two, sure, thats ok, just dont know how he would take to like 20 guys showing up.. AS member Josh has come over a few times to cut and hangout, we call that the two guy get togethers.


----------



## BSD

bigblackdodge said:


> So you think it would be possible to get a half cord in one with minimal stacking?



the problem is reaching into the bag to stack. you have to support it from top, and its pushing 6' tall. unless you have a way to put the bag in a hole so you can systematically toss them in, then i'd wager you could get a half cord in there.


----------



## Philbert

BSD said:


> the problem is reaching into the bag to stack. you have to support it from top, and its pushing 6' tall. unless you have a way to put the bag in a hole so you can systematically toss them in, then i'd wager you could get a half cord in there.



If you had a ring to go around the perimeter of the bag, you could over-lay the edges, then slowly raise the ring as the bag filled up. Not saying that it would be worth it, but might be a way to stack things in there tighter.

BTW, I think that those bags are a creative idea. Do you get some air circulation through the fabric, or is it sealed?

Philbert


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> Do you get some air circulation through the fabric, or is it sealed?
> 
> Philbert


Air gets through.
View attachment 268578


----------



## cafo1.618

This is the first time i have ever cut wood, started about a month ago.
got a little over 3 ricks done all split by hand with an X27.
The stack to the right is my first stack and the middle is my 2nd far left is my latest.
I feel like im getting better at stacking but no where close to some of you guys!


----------



## ReggieT

Guess I'll mosey on down to Sears and p/u one today...Home Depot offers it online only and I can't use my Military Discount that way!

Got it looking good!:msp_thumbsup:



cafo1.618 said:


> This is the first time i have ever cut wood, started about a month ago.
> got a little over 3 ricks done all split by hand with an X27.
> The stack to the right is my first stack and the middle is my 2nd far left is my latest.
> I feel like im getting better at stacking but no where close to some of you guys!


----------



## cafo1.618

ReggieT said:


> Guess I'll mosey on down to Sears and p/u one today...Home Depot offers it online only and I can't use my Military Discount that way!
> 
> Got it looking good!:msp_thumbsup:



Hey thanks!
you wont be unhappy with your purchase, it really is a great product. i wont ever use anything else after having a fiskars


----------



## Wolfen

Here's this years all done ( 4 chords )




Next years starting, (2 full ricks, and half almost half a rick) Actually the 2 full ricks are 2 feet longer than a rick is




And here's what we have left to split from the loads we got so far for next year




Lotta oak and some maple
spent a grand total of $5, maybe $10 in gas getting it too


----------



## cafo1.618

Wolfen said:


> Here's this years all done ( 4 chords )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next years starting, (2 full ricks, and half almost half a rick) Actually the 2 full ricks are 2 feet longer than a rick is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what we have left to split from the loads we got so far for next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta oak and some maple
> spent a grand total of $5, maybe $10 in gas getting it too



was the 10 in gas for your vehicle or saw?
did you get free gas and chain lube for your saw?


----------



## bcorradi

Here is about 11 cords from a 12 cord load (still got about 30 logs to saw yet) of birch I got in November. All of it was split with the X25 and X27. I did the cutting, helped stand up, toss, etc. so my wife and son split the majority of it. After xmas I'm going to get either a load of red oak or white birch coming to play with after the new year.


----------



## Wolfen

cafo1.618 said:


> was the 10 in gas for your vehicle or saw?
> did you get free gas and chain lube for your saw?



Gas was for the Jeep to go get it, here at home I use and electric chain saw to cut it down and the big round ones that are already 16" I simply lay flat and beat the he** out of them with my maul until they are small enough for the splitter  All the wood so far has been cut up already into small enough pieces, since I go around here in town to get it, but if I ever find any out say,,,,,in Pungo or parts of Chesapeake I'll need my Sthil for that


----------



## terryknight

Wolfen said:


> Lotta oak and some maple
> spent a grand total of $5, maybe $10 in gas getting it too



that's some pretty cheap wood



bcorradi said:


> Here is about 11 cords from a 12 cord load (still got about 30 logs to saw yet) of birch I got in November. All of it was split with the X25 and X27. I did the cutting, helped stand up, toss, etc. so my wife and son split the majority of it. After xmas I'm going to get either a load of red oak or white birch coming to play with after the new year.




what's that white stuff, haven't seen that for two years, didn't even see it when i went to eau claire WI last year for new years


----------



## Wolfen

Yea its cheap wood in fact its free on Craig's List, and a couple of tree companies that call me and tell me where they leave wood that is good for burning, so they don't have to pay to dump it
If I have to BUY wood I go to a place called Jack Frost on Holland Road, they are the cheapest around and as far as I am concerned the best in the area


----------



## J-Saw

I'm just getting started...

View attachment 268771


----------



## smokee

Still working on my pile-o-cherry.







Cute little stack coming together. I decided to put this stack in the back of my property and on pallets.






Nice picture of the sweet meaty inners of a large diameter piece I split. It's been hard trying to keep myself from burning this stuff. On the other side of the row of pines, behind this stack, is a walking path and there's always someone commenting on my "wood".


----------



## marcomjl

smokee said:


> Nice picture of the sweet meaty inners of a large diameter piece I split. It's been hard trying to keep myself from burning this stuff.



I already gave up a couple weeks ago, I couldn't hold out on my cherry.


----------



## smokee

marcomjl said:


> I already gave up a couple weeks ago, I couldn't hold out on my cherry.



I threw a piece in the other day and it hissed the whole time it was in there. I'm showing 40% on the moisture meter. Being cut/split in early October, that's what I was expecting.

Next year this time life will be cherry!


----------



## Incomplete

This is not my wood pile&hellip;yet

Full. On. Awesome. 

View attachment 269131


----------



## Mac88

Incomplete said:


> This is not my wood pile&hellip;yet
> 
> Full. On. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 269131



Some yuppie (does anyone still use that word) in Chicago would snarf that thing in a minute. ;o)


----------



## Incomplete

Mac88 said:


> Some yuppie (does anyone still use that word) in Chicago would snarf that thing in a minute. ;o)



Hey, in this economy we have to diversify our revenue streams don't we? ;o)


----------



## Denis Gionet

Incomplete said:


> This is not my wood pile&hellip;yet
> 
> Full. On. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 269131



Wow. Nothing short of Incredible. Rep sent & well deserved !


----------



## NHlocal

We got more snow then we got a whole lot more rain, even got to see a double rainbow on the first day of winter(in New Hampsha'?!?!). Didn't get any pics but it sure was purty!  The weather broke today so after I got out of work I uncovered the wood I brought up last Saturday and stacked it in the woodshed. Might even need two more loads with the truck to finish it off.....:hmm3grin2orange:

.....I'm pulling wood off the the back to burn almost as fast as I'm stacking it into the front.....


----------



## Hedgerow

Incomplete said:


> This is not my wood pile&hellip;yet
> 
> Full. On. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 269131



I've always wanted to try that!!! Bout 2 truckloads and a drawing on graph paper, and a solid day of re-do's...
Even firewood hacks need an artistic outlet...
:beauty3:


----------



## Wolfen

If I did something like that the city here is so stupid that they would give me 30 days to cut up the dead tree


----------



## zogger

Wolfen said:


> If I did something like that the city here is so stupid that they would give me 30 days to cut up the dead tree




Not any more, no more 30 days grace! Thats the old way, this is the new way how government operates. 

Swat team shows up, kicks in your door, shoots the dogs, screams at your family, tasers you into submission because you made a furtive gesture. If you are lucky and they are nice guys that day.

And I think I am only slightly exaggerating.....


----------



## husqvarnaguy

Incomplete said:


> This is not my wood pile&hellip;yet
> 
> Full. On. Awesome.
> 
> View attachment 269131



Now matter how hard I try my pile still ends up looking like a pile of wood.:msp_mad:


----------



## Mac88

zogger said:


> Not any more, no more 30 days grace! Thats the old way, this is the new way how government operates.
> 
> Swat team shows up, kicks in your door, shoots the dogs, screams at your family, tasers you into submission because you made a furtive gesture. If you are lucky and they are nice guys that day.
> 
> And I think I am only slightly exaggerating.....



Let's not go there Zog. Their lawyers WILL be subpoenaing AS for your data and prior posts. Your sweet life will turn miserable. You'll end up swinging a sledge instead of a Fiskars. The target will be large boulders in need of being made into gravel. 



husqvarnaguy said:


> Now matter how hard I try my pile still ends up looking like a pile of wood.:msp_mad:



I thought they were supposed to look like wood piles. ;o)


----------



## stihl023/5

husqvarnaguy said:


> Now matter how hard I try my pile still ends up looking like a pile of wood.:msp_mad:



That is better than other piles


----------



## beerbelly

stihl023/5 said:


> That is better than other piles



Most of the piles in my yard are from the dog...haven't tried burning them! Yet!


----------



## artbaldoni

beerbelly said:


> Most of the piles in my yard are from the dog...haven't tried burning them! Yet!



Just make sure they are dry and well seasoned...oop:


----------



## beerbelly

artbaldoni said:


> Just make sure they are dry and well seasoned...oop:



I am NOT picking them up unless they are EXTREMELY dry! I hope they don't smoke too much!


----------



## Wolfen

zogger said:


> Not any more, no more 30 days grace! Thats the old way, this is the new way how government operates.
> 
> Swat team shows up, kicks in your door, shoots the dogs, screams at your family, tasers you into submission because you made a furtive gesture. If you are lucky and they are nice guys that day.
> 
> And I think I am only slightly exaggerating.....





ssssssssssshhhhh! don't say that too loud they have eyes and ears everywhere


----------



## stihl023/5

beerbelly said:


> I am NOT picking them up unless they are EXTREMELY dry! I hope they don't smoke too much!



That should smell nice.


----------



## russhd1997

beerbelly said:


> Most of the piles in my yard are from the dog...haven't tried burning them! Yet!



Dog turds have BTUs in them too! If they are properly seasoned they will burn! oop:


----------



## beerbelly

russhd1997 said:


> Dog turds have BTUs in them too! If they are properly seasoned they will burn! oop:



Yeah, but if you are in the wild and burning some wild yak dung to keep warm, that is one thing.

If you are burning dog stuff cause it's there....have another beer, throw another piece of oak in the stove and let the dog stuff compost!


----------



## Dalmatian90

View from my front door this morning:






I like the rounds by the house -- I can slip on some boots and sneak out for 10 minute breaks from work at the home office to get a breath of fresh air two or three times a day...over the course of a week those add up to a lot of splitting getting done!


----------



## kybaseball

View attachment 269371
We have 3 roles of wood just like this one. That is my youngest son in the picture and he loves to cut and splitt the wood. He takes pride in the wood we gather up. The piles are 50 foot long and 6 foot tall.


----------



## NHlocal

kybaseball said:


> View attachment 269371
> We have 3 roles of wood just like this one. That is my youngest son in the picture and he loves to cut and splitt the wood. He takes pride in the wood we gather up. The piles are 50 foot long and 6 foot tall.



Having your son cut and split wood, *AND* love doing it?! What more could you ask for.....
.....my son is off in college, but he does enjoy helping me cut, split, stack, also part time groundie/cameraman.....
Great looking stack(and son  )!


----------



## terryknight

NHlocal said:


> Having your son cut and split wood, *AND* love doing it?! What more could you ask for.....
> .....my son is off in college, but he does enjoy helping me cut, split, stack, also part time groundie/cameraman.....
> Great looking stack(and son  )!



hahaha when i was younder i loved doing that too. now i love seeing it done, not doing it though


----------



## ri chevy

kybaseball said:


> View attachment 269371
> We have 3 roles of wood just like this one. That is my youngest son in the picture and he loves to cut and splitt the wood. He takes pride in the wood we gather up. The piles are 50 foot long and 6 foot tall.



WELCOME to the forum! 

Good to see that you are starting them out young. This way here they will grow and appreciate what it takes to be nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## kybaseball

Thanks for all the kind remarks. I do also have a college kid. We had a 16 foot trailer load for him when he got home for the holidays to get split up. Plays college baseball a good way to get in a good work out. 
The younger son really appreciates the money we save from burning wood. I just wish I would have made the buy 3 years ago. Man the money that I have saved is crazy and being warmer in the house just makes it that much better. But hey I am saving now that is all that is matters to me. Really enjoy the site like reading all the post.


----------



## Fred Wright

kybaseball said:


> Thanks for all the kind remarks. I do also have a college kid. We had a 16 foot trailer load for him when he got home for the holidays to get split up. Plays college baseball a good way to get in a good work out.
> The younger son really appreciates the money we save from burning wood. I just wish I would have made the buy 3 years ago. Man the money that I have saved is crazy and being warmer in the house just makes it that much better. But hey I am saving now that is all that is matters to me. Really enjoy the site like reading all the post.



Welcome to AS. Rep sent.


----------



## tomtrees58

a little red oak today this loag brings me up to 150. cords so far


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

opcorn:


----------



## Denis Gionet

tomtrees58 said:


>



You just about done making us cry Tom ? DANG, that's big stuff !!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Tom, what sort of trophy do you think you'll find when you open up that blue stuff?


----------



## Jakers

Steve NW WI said:


> Tom, what sort of trophy do you think you'll find when you open up that blue stuff?



i was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## rwoods

:msp_sad: Blue stuff equals the difference between a saw log and firewood. I just hope he doesn't find the source with his saw. Ron


----------



## beerbelly

Fence line = Firewood

Doesnt matter how clear, straight grained etc....

There is ALWAYS hardware in there.

Be careful


----------



## farmboss45

farmboss45 said:


> Just bought a new wood shed for 50.00!! Had to drag it out of the woods from alongside one of our christmas tree fields and get it ready to haul over to my farm today, soon as we empty a hay wagon, it will be in place!! Have all the steel for 3 sides, but only going to put 2 of them back on, leaving the west and east sides open, no more tarps with snow on them for me!!
> Its 12 ft. deep, 18 ft wide, and 10 ft tall. View attachment 245031
> View attachment 245032



Could not find any pictures of the finished product, so.....


----------



## NHlocal

Steve NW WI said:


> Tom, what sort of trophy do you think you'll find when you open up that blue stuff?



Ayuh, 
I was gonna ask if any chains got wrecked cuttin' through that "blue stuff".....???  :msp_scared:


----------



## tomtrees58

Denis Gionet said:


> You just about done making us cry Tom ? DANG, that's big stuff !!!!


here on long island we have big trees this one is not big this one was last week first branch was 80'


----------



## Incomplete

tomtrees58 said:


> here on long island we have big trees this one is not big this one was last week first branch was 80'



Chop and Drop. Nice!


----------



## tomtrees58

Steve NW WI said:


> Tom, what sort of trophy do you think you'll find when you open up that blue stuff?


its sap on the red oak


----------



## Philbert

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh, I was gonna ask if any chains got wrecked cuttin' through that "blue stuff".....???



Is that how cutters get _'blued'_?

Philbert


----------



## poorboypaul

View attachment 269525
View attachment 269526
View attachment 269527




Hoping to have 2-3 times this much wood by spring. Use the 2520 when I cut in the woods when the weather's nice. Load the bucket, dump in the wagon hooked to the 1520. Use the 4030 in the snowy photo to pull tops and trees in when I want a change of pace. Just got choker hooks and grab links for my 1/2" log chain. Should be able to pull 5 tops at a time, depending on terrain.


----------



## Jakers

Philbert said:


> Is that how cutters get _'blued'_?
> 
> Philbert



yes and no...

usually when people are talking about "blued cutters" they are saying that the thin sharp edge got heated up too much by attempting to remove too much material while sharpening with an electric chain grinder. that's why its best to just do a little at a time on a really rocked out chain and maybe go around it a few times. and always use the quick tapping method allowing the cutter to cool slightly before hitting it with the wheel again. 

usually when ya see discoloration like that in wood its caused by a foreign object (nail, wire, railroad spike...) in the tree. when ya find that with your chain it tends to lead to the kind of rocked out chain the requires alot of metal to be removed and thus does lead to "blued cutters"

couldn't tell if that was a sarcastic or rhetorical question or not so i answered it anyway

Edit: i should have looked to see that your no where near a newbie before answering that. youve been around long enuf to have read that discussion many times over. but if anybody else was wondering, there ya go


----------



## rwoods

tomtrees58 said:


> its sap on the red oak



Loggers around here try to cut red oak in the winter after the sap has quit running - less staining. Nice trees you have there - good stem to branch ratio, easy to split and great firewood. I believe I'm a tad jealous.  Ron


----------



## woodsroad




----------



## farmboss45

Looks like a lot of ash there woodsroad, good burning stuff!


----------



## woodsroad

farmboss45 said:


> Looks like a lot of ash there woodsroad, good burning stuff!



Yup, lots of ash. That's good...and bad. The Emerald Ash Borer is going to make our property look quite a bit different.
We also have hickory, locust and poplar. I don't mind burning poplar, even though it goes fast. I burn it during the day when I'm around.

Tomorrow I'll get out and work on the clump of ash that Sandy dropped for me only 100 yards from this spot!


----------



## farmboss45

woodsroad said:


> Yup, lots of ash. That's good...and bad. The Emerald Ash Borer is going to make our property look quite a bit different.
> We also have hickory, locust and poplar. I don't mind burning poplar, even though it goes fast. I burn it during the day when I'm around.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll get out and work on the clump of ash that Sandy dropped for me only 100 yards from this spot!



I marked over 60 ash in my small 5 acre woodlot thanks to EAB, got almost half of them processed. Storm in july brought a bunch of red oak down, will mix that with ash in two years. Might have to move to my other woods to find more.


----------



## woodsroad

Were the trees that you marked already infested?


----------



## cnice_37

woodsroad said:


>



Any chance we can get an explanation of the "re-engineered HF splitter"?

From a few hundred miles away that thing looks pretty stout!


----------



## jh35

Pic 1 is the start of this years pile. Can you find the Husky 51? It was (4) loads on pic 2. FIL and I each have a Heatmor 200 OWB and we sell the rest. Plus we are both about (3) years ahead.

Jeff


----------



## russhd1997

jh35 said:


> Pic 1 is the start of this years pile. Can you find the Husky 51? It was (4) loads on pic 2. FIL and I each have a Heatmor 200 OWB and we sell the rest. Plus we are both about (3) years ahead.
> 
> Jeff



About a 1/3 of the way in from the right and 3 stick up from the bottom.


----------



## stihl023/5

russhd1997 said:


> About a 1/3 of the way in from the right and 3 stick up from the bottom.



Good eye I had to look twice.


----------



## woodsroad

cnice_37 said:


> Any chance we can get an explanation of the "re-engineered HF splitter"?
> 
> From a few hundred miles away that thing looks pretty stout!



Well, for the full story, you can start here:
My Harbor Freight 30 ton splitter experience... | Page 4 | ********** Forums Home

But the short story is that the cylinder design was faulty. The nut that holds the piston in place came loose. If it had come off completely, at the wrong time, there was great potential there for some serious injury. The rod would have been free of the piston, and under pressure...ouch. It was just a plain old nut, not a castle nut, not pinned, no locktite. I rebuilt the cylinder, fixed that problem by locktiting the nut, replaced the valve with a real Prince unit, replumbed the hydraulics with larger id hoses and fittings, and Bob was my uncle. The unit works great now. 

Later today, I'll post some pix of how it looks now. There's a "Post Pix of Your Splitter" thread somewhere....

Loose nut on the piston:






Piston about to come free of the rod as the nut backs off:






Splitter when it was fairly new:






*WARNING:* If your Harbor Freight splitter starts leaking fluid from the seal, there is a possibility that the locking nut on the back of the cylinder piston rod is coming loose. STOP USING THE SPLITTER and investigate the cause of the leak!


----------



## Philbert

woodsroad said:


> Well, for the full story, you can start here: My Harbor Freight 30 ton splitter experience...



That's a really important story for A.S. members to hear (but on another site!). There are likely to be similar splitters in use by our folks.

Would you consider posting a summary of it with the key information? I think that it deserves its own thread, both for the technical specifics of your splitter problem, as well as for the experiences and approaches you and the moderator followed trying to resolve them.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## ReggieT

Yep...I see it!:msp_biggrin:
Nice pile.



jh35 said:


> Pic 1 is the start of this years pile. Can you find the Husky 51? It was (4) loads on pic 2. FIL and I each have a Heatmor 200 OWB and we sell the rest. Plus we are both about (3) years ahead.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## woodsroad

Philbert said:


> That's a really important story for A.S. members to hear (but on another site!). There are likely to be similar splitters in use by our folks.
> 
> Would you consider posting a summary of it with the key information? I think that it deserves its own thread, both for the technical specifics of your splitter problem, as well as for the experiences and approaches you and the moderator followed trying to resolve them.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



I don't have the time right now (or in the foreseeable future) to put together an accurate and understandable post on the failure of the cylinder on my 30 ton Harbor Freight splitter, it's solution and the trials and travails of dealing with HF on this issue. It's best if folks go to the ********** posting and read the entire original thread. There is good information there from other people, too, and I'd rather not try to summarize and paraphrase what they had to say.

There was a similar thread here on AS, however, it wanders off into a "buy American" rant:
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/41540.htm


----------



## CountryBoy72

View attachment 270166

The latest haul of trees, three Fir's an a Pine.


----------



## NHlocal

CountryBoy72 said:


> View attachment 270166
> 
> The latest haul of trees, three Fir's an a Pine.



Very nice, :msp_thumbup: did you take 'em from around the house?


----------



## zogger

CountryBoy72 said:


> The latest haul of trees, three Fir's an a Pine.



That right there is some pretty wood. And you got a trampoline! Big fun!


----------



## CountryBoy72

Not from my place, about 25 minutes away. Good old Grandmas's 34 acres, real trees. The trampoline is used to keep the kids out of your hair. While working with the toys .


----------



## Wolfen

CountryBoy72 said:


> View attachment 270166
> 
> The latest haul of trees, three Fir's an a Pine.



Firs and a Pine? I was always told not to burn Pine


----------



## stihly dan

Just because someone says it, does not mean its correct.


----------



## bert0168

Wolfen said:


> Firs and a Pine? I was always told not to burn Pine



Pine is OK to burn as long as it's seasoned properly.

Think about it, in the PNW, that's all they have to burn out there, no hardwoods in that area.


----------



## bert0168

In fact, I just started splitting and stacking pine this year to burn next fall from the trees Sandy brought down in my yard.

I figure, if I got to touch it with my saw, I'm gonna burn it.

Besides, it all makes an ash.


----------



## Ronaldo

Pine burns just fine as long as it is allowed to dry, just like any type of wood.

Ron


----------



## stihl023/5

So what are the seasoning requirements for pine? I have a lot down and never think about it.:msp_confused:


----------



## woodsroad

Ronaldo said:


> Pine burns just fine as long as it is allowed to dry, just like any type of wood.
> 
> Ron



If I had pine, I'd burn it. I burn any scrap milled lumber that I can get my hands on.

Run the flue hot once a day to burn out the creosote. I torch the flue every morning. You can hear the burning creosote popping off of the liner. When I pull the cleanout cap in back of the stove, there's a pile of burnt tailings shaped like the recesses of the liner.


----------



## Denis Gionet

woodsroad said:


> If I had pine, I'd burn it. I burn any scrap milled lumber that I can get my hands on.
> 
> Run the flue hot once a day to burn out the creosote. *I torch the flue every morning. *You can hear the burning creosote popping off of the liner. When I pull the cleanout cap in back of the stove, there's a pile of burnt tailings shaped like the recesses of the liner.



Torch the flue ? You don't stick a tiger torch up there I don't think ... explain ?!?


----------



## woodsroad

Denis Gionet said:


> Torch the flue ? You don't stick a tiger torch up there I don't think ... explain ?!?



The stove gets cranked up good and hot and I let the flue go up over 1kº.


----------



## bert0168

woodsroad said:


> If I had pine, I'd burn it. I burn any scrap milled lumber that I can get my hands on.
> 
> Run the flue hot once a day to burn out the creosote. I torch the flue every morning. You can hear the burning creosote popping off of the liner. When I pull the cleanout cap in back of the stove, there's a pile of burnt tailings shaped like the recesses of the liner.





Denis Gionet said:


> Torch the flue ? You don't stick a tiger torch up there I don't think ... explain ?!?



I think he means his first fire of the day is wide open to super-heat (torch) the flue.

Edited: too slow on the typing, Woods answered it


----------



## woodsroad

Denis, where in Northern Ontario are you? I would imagine that pine is abundant....


----------



## CountryBoy72

Pine burns fine, more pitch in it than fir. Doesn't throw the same heat as fir , birch, or maple. Cut an split it now, will be fine to burn next year(September ) Its very white in colour, sweet smelling. A lot lighter an less dense than fir. Pine is very abundant in BC, the pine beetle has decimated it. Dead standing trees are everywhere , especially bad in Northern BC.


----------



## Fred Wright

Pine is good firewood when it's seasoned. It's a softwood and doesn't burn as long as hardwoods but it does put out the heat.

Where people go wrong with pine, they haven't let it set long enough to dry properly. That goes for any wood species, I suppose.

The stack I set up recently got blown over by winds. Took the little black tractor out and dropped and dragged a sapling log to make another stack. Was gonna restack it today but it's raining. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## tomtrees58

pine is junk i put about 40 cords a year out at the curb



:msp_scared:


----------



## russhd1997

tomtrees58 said:


> pine is junk i put about 40 cords a year out at the curb
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_scared:



I wish I lived closer to you. I would take some of that pine off of your hands. My OWB likes it and I have gotten quite fond of using it too. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mac88

I wouldn't go to Long Guyland for any amount of free wood. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CountryBoy72

TT58, Why do you waste your money & time cutting, splitting an stacking it at the curb if pine is junk ? I would take it just because you did all the work :msp_thumbup:What species of pine do you guys have ?


----------



## Wolfen

#1 When I was growing up I was always told NOT to burn Pine indoors, because of the sap and creasode buildup in the flue
#2 around here nobody burns Pine indoors at all, its considered junk wood
#3 How long would I have to let it sit ( split into pieces no biger that 4" around before using it in my stove?


----------



## Mac88

Wolfen said:


> #1 When I was growing up I was always told NOT to burn Pine indoors, because of the sap and creasode buildup in the flue
> #2 around here nobody burns Pine indoors at all, its considered junk wood
> #3 How long would I have to let it sit ( split into pieces no biger that 4" around before using it in my stove?



If it's Southern Yellow, I wouldn't burn it in my stove. 20 years from now it will still be oozing sap. ;o)


----------



## CountryBoy72

Mine will be seasoned 8 months , probably could get by using it sooner than that. As long as its seasoned properly I don't see it creating any more creosote than any other seasoned wood. We burn a mixture of seasoned firewood. Maybe burning all Pine would prove differently, an produce more creosote.Maybe the species of pine has something to do with it too. Green/Wet wood is the worst culprit of creating lots of creosote an less heat output. Think it's probably considered junk wood by most due to the fact that there are better woods available, especially hardwoods. Maple an Arbutus an Birch are our best Firewood's , just not all readily available .


----------



## tomtrees58

Country 72 said:


> TT58, Why do you waste your money & time cutting, splitting an stacking it at the curb if pine is junk ? I would take it just because you did all the work :msp thumbs up:What species of pine do you guys have ?


i charge to remove it from jobs so i save dumping a 30yrd roll off is 1000.00 so do the math i am getting paid $300 a cord :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CountryBoy72

Can't complain at those figures. :msp_ohmy: What type of pine is it ?


----------



## russhd1997

Wolfen said:


> #1 When I was growing up I was always told NOT to burn Pine indoors, because of the sap and creasode buildup in the flue
> #2 around here nobody burns Pine indoors at all, its considered junk wood
> #3 How long would I have to let it sit ( split into pieces no biger that 4" around before using it in my stove?



#1 I was always told that too but have since found that like an urban legend it isn't true. Dry pine burns hot which is less likely to build creosote. It's the moisture not the sap that makes creosote form. 

#2 With a large variety of hardwood available around here nobody has to burn pine so they don't. 

#3 Six to eight months is about all that it takes for white pine to season. Not sure about other types.


----------



## tomtrees58

Country 72 said:


> Can't complain at those figures. :msp oh my: What type of pine is it ?


 white remember i sell 150 full cords of hardwood


----------



## bert0168

russhd1997 said:


> #1 I was always told that too but have since found that like an urban legend it isn't true. Dry pine burns hot which is less likely to build creosote. *It's the moisture not the sap that makes creosote form.*
> 
> #2 With a large variety of hardwood available around here nobody has to burn pine so they don't.
> 
> #3 Six to eight months is about all that it takes for white pine to season. Not sure about other types.



EXACTLY! You can get creosote from burning unseasoned oak, ash, hickory or any wood.

Moisture, moisture, moisture, moisture.


----------



## Wolfen

Mac88 said:


> If it's Southern Yellow, I wouldn't burn it in my stove. 20 years from now it will still be oozing sap. ;o)



Dunno if its Southern yellow or not all I know about Pine is there's Southern White Pine that telephone poles are made of and what we used to call sh** Pine, which are the ones usually found around here that aren't exactly worth making anything out of.


----------



## NHlocal

Wolfen said:


> Dunno if its Southern yellow or not all I know about Pine is there's Southern White Pine that telephone poles are made of and what we used to call sh** Pine, which are the ones usually found around here that aren't exactly worth making anything out of.



.....post a pic, I know someone here will I.D. it.....


----------



## Wolfen

I'll try to remember to get a pic of the one in my yard tomorrow, pm me and remind me LOL


----------



## NHlocal

Was able to get 2 loads(just over 1 cord) of wood hauled up to my shed on Wednesday before the storm came in on Thursday(only 8" of snow). That should take care of whatever we'll need this winter. My son and I got a tarp over it just before dark. Went out this afternoon and started stacking and took a few pictures to pass along.....

.....looking out my second floor bedroom window.....







.....gettin' light snow all day.....







.....wonder what's under there???.....







.....this is my afternoon "work area" before I started stacking.....







.....couldn't see anymore so I had to stop.....






I'll try to get a pic after it's all stacked.....
(looks like we'll end up with at least another 6" of snow)


----------



## stihl023/5

Very nice NHopcorn:


----------



## Jakers

stihl023/5 said:


> Very nice NHopcorn:



:agree2:


----------



## stihly dan

nice looken splits there.


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Very nice NHopcorn:





Jakers said:


> :agree2:





stihly dan said:


> nice looken splits there.



Thanks! 
Time to get ready for work, put wood in the stove, make some coffee.....:msp_sleep:


----------



## russhd1997

NHlocal said:


> Was able to get 2 loads(just over 1 cord) of wood hauled up to my shed on Wednesday before the storm came in on Thursday(only 8" of snow). That should take care of whatever we'll need this winter. My son and I got a tarp over it just before dark. Went out this afternoon and started stacking and took a few pictures to pass along.....
> 
> .....looking out my second floor bedroom window.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....gettin' light snow all day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....wonder what's under there???.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....this is my afternoon "work area" before I started stacking.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....couldn't see anymore so I had to stop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a pic after it's all stacked.....
> (looks like we'll end up with at least another 6" of snow)



That wood shed looks defective! I think you will have to haul it and the contents over here so that I can fix it.


----------



## beerbelly

Here is the pile a month ago, and yesterday. Doofus still doesn't help much, but likes her picture taken! Best of all.....still standing!!!!

View attachment 270378
View attachment 270379


----------



## Mac88

Did your Mrs stack all that? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfen

beerbelly said:


> Here is the pile a month ago, and yesterday. Doofus still doesn't help much, but likes her picture taken! Best of all.....still standing!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270378
> View attachment 270379



If I did my wood like that three things would happen, first my wood would never season ( trust me its a me thing) second, my dogs would have a FIELD day ripping the piles down  and third, the city of Va Beach wold fine me for having wood huts in my back yard without having my property zoned for multiple family's


----------



## Philbert

OK - this is probably a flaming newbie type question, but how come all the wood I leave outside to season turns dark so quickly, and all you guys have stacks of such clean, pretty wood? Maple, oak, polar, ash, box elder, lilac, etc. - does not seem to matter what species.

Mold? Mildew? Acid rain? UV rays? Diesel exhaust? Ant poop? Fluoride in the city water? . . . .

It still burns and heats the stove, but I would have trouble selling it if I was in that business.

Just curious.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> OK - this is probably a flaming newbie type question, but how come all the wood I leave outside to season turns dark so quickly, and all you guys have stacks of such clean, pretty wood? Maple, oak, polar, ash, box elder, lilac, etc. - does not seem to matter what species.
> 
> Mold? Mildew? Acid rain? UV rays? Diesel exhaust? Ant poop? Fluoride in the city water? . . . .
> 
> It still burns and heats the stove, but I would have trouble selling it if I was in that business.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert




That's normal... Some just fade... Other varieties mold... Lots of variables... 
Sun time, prevailing wind, precip., time split before soaking, bark content...


----------



## beerbelly

Philbert said:


> OK - this is probably a flaming newbie type question, but how come all the wood I leave outside to season turns dark so quickly, and all you guys have stacks of such clean, pretty wood? Maple, oak, polar, ash, box elder, lilac, etc. - does not seem to matter what species.
> 
> Mold? Mildew? Acid rain? UV rays? Diesel exhaust? *Ant poop*? Fluoride in the city water? . . . .
> 
> It still burns and heats the stove, but I would have trouble selling it if I was in that business.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Always a problem!


----------



## stihl023/5

beerbelly said:


> Always a problem!



Yup ant poop!


----------



## Allabouttree

One section


----------



## Mac88

Allabouttree said:


> One section



Is that a "California Approved" method of stacking?


----------



## bigblackdodge

*Seasoned Firewood*



Philbert said:


> OK - this is probably a flaming newbie type question, but how come all the wood I leave outside to season turns dark so quickly, and all you guys have stacks of such clean, pretty wood? Maple, oak, polar, ash, box elder, lilac, etc. - does not seem to matter what species.
> 
> Mold? Mildew? Acid rain? UV rays? Diesel exhaust? Ant poop? Fluoride in the city water? . . . .
> 
> It still burns and heats the stove, but I would have trouble selling it if I was in that business.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Philbert, mine always fades to a light gray when it's seasoned right. Now that's split, stacked and uncovered. Around here, folks are very leery of wood that has color to it as not being seasoned. But I've never seasoned wood under cover, so I don't know it it would retain it's color some if done so.


----------



## Jakers

Philbert said:


> OK - this is probably a flaming newbie type question, but how come all the wood I leave outside to season turns dark so quickly, and all you guys have stacks of such clean, pretty wood? Maple, oak, polar, ash, box elder, lilac, etc. - does not seem to matter what species.
> 
> Mold? Mildew? Acid rain? UV rays? Diesel exhaust? Ant poop? Fluoride in the city water? . . . .
> 
> It still burns and heats the stove, but I would have trouble selling it if I was in that business.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



i never stack my wood. just throw it in a pile. the outside pieces do fade but after i move a few the inside ones are as purdy as the day theys split. all are well seasoned and burn fine for me


----------



## beerbelly

Mac88 said:


> Did your Mrs stack all that? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes she did. :msp_flapper:


----------



## terryknight

^^^^ lucky.....


----------



## stihly dan

Its the sun and rain. If you stack in a shed or 3 rows deep. The non exposed wood is very bright but dry.


----------



## zogger

stihly dan said:


> Its the sun and rain. If you stack in a shed or 3 rows deep. The non exposed wood is very bright but dry.



Yep! My stacks are three rows deep, top covered. Outside chunks turn gray, inside row does not.

Eventually though, they would. I have seen and burnt 15 year old dried wood from way back in a woodshed, completely gray, clanged the most metallic, burnt like crazy. Cant tell ya, dont remember, but maybe they were six or so rows back in there to the middle. I know I climbed over the top to just get back there and snag a few pieces to try them out.

I know I would have entered them into a worlds best firewood contest, if such a contest was to be there. Not sure what species, but burnt like nothing else I ever saw that wasnt coal.


----------



## ReggieT

Hmm...that makes fer a mighty fine castle for all kinda species of critters around my way!:vampire:

Nothing wilder & more comical than chucking an arm load of wood into the fireplace...and a few minutes later you see a chunky gopher all pissed off bailing outa there!!!:waaaht:



Mac88 said:


> Is that a "California Approved" method of stacking?


----------



## Dalmatian90

My wood pile from six days and six pages ago:






And...this morning:





There's still more wood to split behind the stacks and below the fresh, white dirt.


----------



## stihly dan

Dalmatian90 said:


> My wood pile from six days and six pages ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's still more wood to split behind the stacks and below the fresh, white dirt.



HA, looking at my piles today, I thought the same thing. Good on you for the extra effort.


----------



## stihl023/5

Yep my work area is done for the winter. Dont like digging them out of the snow.


----------



## bert0168

stihl023/5 said:


> Yup ant poop!



Still makes an ash, BURN IT!


----------



## ReggieT

Hey...is that a "Friskars" chilling over there?:hmm3grin2orange:


stihly dan said:


> HA, looking at my piles today, I thought the same thing. Good on you for the extra effort.


----------



## Bagster

*First picture post*

Hey guys!

Really enjoy the forums!

Heres a shot of my view from the bedroom yesterday.
24 foot long double wide rows, 5 feet high with 40 inch aluminum printing plates for keeping most wet stuff off.
The piles between the trees are only single row deep.

In reply to an earlier post about coloration, I recently had some 30 year old cherry donated to me from someones basement and it was still dark red and burned excellent.
The Cherry in my wood shed has been there for 8 months and still looks as "cherryish" as the day I put it there.
It gets pretty good sun exposure and a bit of rain when the wind blows towards it.

View attachment 270681


----------



## woodsroad

Philbert said:


> OK - this is probably a flaming newbie type question, but how come all the wood I leave outside to season turns dark so quickly, and all you guys have stacks of such clean, pretty wood?



I split only at night, under total darkness, to avoid UV damage to the splits. The wood is then stacked and stored in an underground vault, in a nitrogen environment, in total darkness, at 20% humidity until it is ready to be burned. I will, on occasion, move all of the finished splits out of doors and take a few pictures. But the wood is quickly returned to the storage vault, where each piece is inspected and any needed repairs made before undergoing gamma ray sterilization and another nitrogen flush.

A few cords are pulled from the stores, sanded and finished with a BLO/beeswax concoction. It usually takes about four coats, with intermediary hand buffing, until the wood looks "right". This wood is then left on display next to the stove, or in a neat stack that is visible from the street.

I used to be more obsessive about the whole thing, but this is the process that I've settled on.


----------



## beerbelly

woodsroad said:


> I split only at night, under total darkness, to avoid UV damage to the splits. The wood is then stacked and stored in an underground vault, in a nitrogen environment, in total darkness, at 20% humidity until it is ready to be burned. I will, on occasion, move all of the finished splits out of doors and take a few pictures. But the wood is quickly returned to the storage vault, where each piece is inspected and any needed repairs made before undergoing gamma ray sterilization and another nitrogen flush.
> 
> A few cords are pulled from the stores, sanded and finished with a BLO/*beeswax concoction*. It usually takes about four coats, with intermediary hand buffing, until the wood looks "right". This wood is then left on display next to the stove, or in a neat stack that is visible from the street.
> 
> I used to be more obsessive about the whole thing, but this is the process that I've settled on.



Beeswax!!!!! Thats the step I missed...how could I be so careless??? I suck!


----------



## Tiewire

View attachment 270693
View attachment 270694
Not very good with attaching pics so wish me luck. Picture with some green in trees is wood pile last spring. Got too hot so I started working wood about 5 weeks ago. Did not get done because of sloppy wet snow today. Work is getting real busy so will probably take rest of winter to finish.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

beerbelly said:


> Beeswax!!!!! Thats the step I missed...how could I be so careless??? I suck!



and...needs to be from your own bees so you can have strict quality control.


----------



## Philbert

woodsroad said:


> I split only at night, under total darkness, to avoid UV damage to the splits. The wood is then stacked and stored in an underground vault, in a nitrogen environment, in total darkness, at 20% humidity until it is ready to be burned. . . . .



Don't laugh! Remember the posts about the Minnesota guy getting something like $300 for a few splits of birch in New York City, because they were P-R-E-T-T-Y?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*But seriously . . .*

If the wood is dried in a shed, without direct sun exposure, does it keep that 'freshly split' color? Or does it have to be kiln dried?

I cut and split for my own use, so it's not a big deal. Just curious when I see all those stretch wrapped bundles at the gas station. They would not sell wood that looks like mine, due to the aesthetics.

Philbert


----------



## woodsroad

singinwoodwackr said:


> and...needs to be from your own bees so you can have strict quality control.



Actually, the beeswax needs to have been produced within 3 miles of where the trees grew. If the bees collected pollen from the actual tree that you cut down, all the better, but you had better plant a replacement tree for the little girls. They don't cotton to people screwing with their food supply.

We also grow our own flax and press the seeds for the linseed oil, but that step is not entirely necessary.

I thought that everybody knew all this stuff already.


----------



## beerbelly




----------



## artbaldoni

Whatever your firewood looks like its better than this...


----------



## terryknight

^^^^ amen to that


----------



## stihly dan

Philbert said:


> If the wood is dried in a shed, without direct sun exposure, does it keep that 'freshly split' color? Or does it have to be kiln dried?
> 
> I cut and split for my own use, so it's not a big deal. Just curious when I see all those stretch wrapped bundles at the gas station. They would not sell wood that looks like mine, due to the aesthetics.
> 
> Philbert



Just let the dog out for a shat. My deck is above the walk out basement, looking up at the joists, I noticed a gray patch line at every space between the boards. Got to be the water.


----------



## woodsroad

stihly dan said:


> Just let the dog out for a shat. My deck is above the walk out basement, looking up at the joists, I noticed a gray patch line at every space between the boards. Got to be the water.



Or the sun


----------



## stihly dan

On the shady side of the house. no sun, but still light. I do have an open ended shelter logic, lots of sun no water, no discoleration.


----------



## NHlocal

artbaldoni said:


> Whatever your firewood looks like its better than this...



.....Ayuh!


----------



## Mac88

artbaldoni said:


> Whatever your firewood looks like its better than this...



Jeez, I haven't seen one of those in years. I seem to recall paying around $0.69/gal in the dead of winter.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Jeez, I haven't seen one of those in years. I seem to recall paying around $0.69/gal in the dead of winter.



At that price you mean decades dont you?


----------



## owbguy

Tiewire said:


> View attachment 270693
> View attachment 270694
> Not very good with attaching pics so wish me luck. Picture with some green in trees is wood pile last spring. Got too hot so I started working wood about 5 weeks ago. Did not get done because of sloppy wet snow today. Work is getting real busy so will probably take rest of winter to finish.



that fire is a little close to your hard work... don't you think?


----------



## Tiewire

owbguy said:


> that fire is a little close to your hard work... don't you think?



Wood was awfully green so not much to worry about. Kept pretty close eye on fire anyways.


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> At that price you mean decades dont you?



Be careful there young fella. Show a little respect to your elders. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Jeez, I haven't seen one of those in years. I seem to recall paying around $0.69/gal in the dead of winter.





Mac88 said:


> Be careful there young fella. Show a little respect to your elders. :msp_sneaky:



Not your age, for the price to be that low.


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> Not your age, for the price to be that low.



You have to be "that age" to experience prices that low. I've burned a lot of 19 cents a gallon gasoline, too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fred Wright

I remember kerosene at 25 cents per gallon. It was used in mobile home furnaces back in the day.

We've had the ends of black gum rounds turn dark after they'd been setting a few months. I'm not sure why. The sides of the splits are a suntan color but the ends are black as sin.


----------



## Philbert

Fred Wright said:


> We've had the ends of black gum rounds turn dark after they'd been setting a few months.



No experience with black gum. I'm assuming that this is due to sap/etc. being drawn to the exposed ends and oxidizing? Were they exposed to the sun or in a covered wood pile?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Mac88

Fred Wright said:


> I remember kerosene at 25 cents per gallon. It was used in mobile home furnaces back in the day.



When I was a kid we had a kerosene burner in the house. 55 gallon drum outside on a stand. I don't know what my folks paid for kero back then. You can hardly fine it around here. I have to drive many miles to buy kero for my portable garage heater. And it AIN'T cheap. Worse than diesel. I'd burn that but it smokes too much. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mac88 said:


> When I was a kid we had a kerosene burner in the house. 55 gallon drum outside on a stand. I don't know what my folks paid for kero back then. You can hardly fine it around here. I have to drive many miles to buy kero for my portable garage heater. And it AIN'T cheap. Worse than diesel. I'd burn that but it smokes too much. :msp_mellow:



Mac, most around here put up with the smell/smoke of diesel in the torpedo heaters. Off road diesel is around $3.70, haven't looked at prices on kero lately, but it was somewhere north of $5 last I noticed, and buying it by the jug in the hardware store is much worse yet.

I run a vent free propane heater in my ice shack, and I'd consider one in a garage as well.


----------



## Fred Wright

Philbert said:


> No experience with black gum. I'm assuming that this is due to sap/etc. being drawn to the exposed ends and oxidizing? Were they exposed to the sun or in a covered wood pile?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



I'm guessing sap oxidizing and perhaps mold. It's thick enough to scrape off with a fingernail. The rounds were stacked out in the open with no cover. Splits are the same way. 



Mac88 said:


> When I was a kid we had a kerosene burner in the house. 55 gallon drum outside on a stand. I don't know what my folks paid for kero back then. You can hardly fine it around here. I have to drive many miles to buy kero for my portable garage heater. And it AIN'T cheap. Worse than diesel. I'd burn that but it smokes too much. :msp_mellow:



Ah... I sure remember that. We were newcomers to the neighborhood, house was built in the mid-50s and had a fuel oil furnace. A long, winding road 'way out in the sticks of Chesapeake, VA. Few folks out there had indoor plumbing, let alone forced air heat.

Wood burners were popular. Some of the neighbors heated with kerosene stoves. Big, hulking things with a carburetor on the back where the fuel line attached. Inside was a burn pot with a hole at the bottom where the kero flowed in. They were terribly inefficient and made a lot of soot but they kept you warm.

I haven't seen K2 sold at the pump in many a year. It was dirt-cheap and a lot of people used it to burn grass and weeds out of their ditches. It was used in kerosene lamps. K1, dyed red now for wick type space heaters is far overpriced. I wouldn't pay that much for kero.


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> I run a vent free propane heater in my ice shack, and I'd consider one in a garage as well.



I've been giving serious consideration to doing the same. The local LP vender doesn't fill walk-in tanks any more, so you have to go to one of those "trade-a-tank" places. Pricey.



Fred Wright said:


> I haven't seen K2 sold at the pump in many a year. It was dirt-cheap and a lot of people used it to burn grass and weeds out of their ditches. It was used in kerosene lamps. K1, dyed red now for wick type space heaters is far overpriced. I wouldn't pay that much for kero.



We used to buy kero at a local gas stop/minute market. They closed up last year. It wasn't cheap, but ya didn't have to drive far to get it.


----------



## Jakers

i can get kero out of a pump at my local fleet farm store/gas station. its even clear. kinda pricey at around $4.50 a gallon but my shop torpedo style heater will smoke you out if i dont use straight kerosene in it. in the store part they sell little one gallon cans of k1 clear for $14...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mac88 said:


> I've been giving serious consideration to doing the same. The local LP vender doesn't fill walk-in tanks any more, so you have to go to one of those "trade-a-tank" places. Pricey.



I'm lucky. Local country store a mile down the road still fills tanks, up to 100 pounders, and doesn't give you the 18 lbs in a 20 lb bottle shafting that the tank swap places do. I'd go to a 100 lb tank for my propane (backup heat, hot water and cooking), but I only pay a few bucks a year for tank rent on the 500 gallon one I have, so I keep it around.


----------



## husqvarnaguy

I got 200 gallons of kerosine beside the house. We dont use the big old heat that burns it. If there is any one near here that needs any let me know.


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> You have to be "that age" to experience prices that low. I've burned a lot of 19 cents a gallon gasoline, too. Just sayin'.




I hit a price war once, filled up my little falcon at 12.9

actually..I miss the free maps..


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm lucky. Local country store a mile down the road still fills tanks, up to 100 pounders, and doesn't give you the 18 lbs in a 20 lb bottle shafting that the tank swap places do. I'd go to a 100 lb tank for my propane (backup heat, hot water and cooking), but I only pay a few bucks a year for tank rent on the 500 gallon one I have, so I keep it around.



Our local vendor put the bottle on the scale while filling it. You paid by what you got. I keep the bottle around for my plumber's torch.



husqvarnaguy said:


> I got 200 gallons of kerosine beside the house. We dont use the big old heat that burns it. If there is any one near here that needs any let me know.



Someone around here was doing that. I think they wanted $2/gal for it.



zogger said:


> I hit a price war once, filled up my little falcon at 12.9
> 
> actually..I miss the free maps..



I think our road tax was higher than Georgia. Gotcha on the maps. I hate that :censored: fine print in a road atlas, and only about half the roads show up.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mac88 said:


> I think our road tax was higher than Georgia. Gotcha on the maps. I hate that :censored: fine print in a road atlas, and only about half the roads show up.



Get a DeLorme Atlas for your state, and any others you're gonna spend much time in. I have WI MN and IA. They show every goat trail in the state, the only real problem is there's 90 pages of maps to cover a state, lots of flipping around for a longer trip.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> I've been giving serious consideration to doing the same. The local LP vender doesn't fill walk-in tanks any more, so you have to go to one of those "trade-a-tank" places. Pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> We used to buy kero at a local gas stop/minute market. They closed up last year. It wasn't cheap, but ya didn't have to drive far to get it.



Our Do It hardware fills tanks. And a nearby campground, local meijers has a kero tank. Do you have any of those options?:confused2:


----------



## rwoods

Mac88 said:


> You have to be "that age" to experience prices that low. I've burned a lot of 19 cents a gallon gasoline, too. Just sayin'.





zogger said:


> I hit a price war once, filled up my little falcon at 12.9
> 
> actually..I miss the free maps..



I'm just a youngster. :msp_smile: Paid 18 cents for a McDonald's hamburger and 15 cents for fries (IIRCC the menu was only hamburger, cheeseburger, fries, Coke and shakes) but gas was around 35 cents when I was a kid. You got full service though. The cheapest gas I ever bought was many years later in Georgia after I-75 was well established in the southern part - 23.9 cents. Ron


----------



## cantoo

Amish around here buy kero in lamps and portable heaters. Quite a few places around here sell it, even in 45 gal barrels, price is crazy.


----------



## Mac88

Steve NW WI said:


> Get a DeLorme Atlas for your state, and any others you're gonna spend much time in. I have WI MN and IA. They show every goat trail in the state, the only real problem is there's 90 pages of maps to cover a state, lots of flipping around for a longer trip.



I know. I have one for Maine. It has 70 maps. I like it. 
We carried the big spiral bound glossy print national atlas in the truck. Too much info in too little space. :msp_mad:




stihl023/5 said:


> Our Do It hardware fills tanks. And a nearby campground, local meijers has a kero tank. Do you have any of those options?:confused2:



Do It closed a few years ago. Lowes and Home Depot pretty much did them in. No Meijers here. I haven't found any kero within 30 miles (each way).



rwoods said:


> I'm just a youngster. :msp_smile: Paid 18 cents for a McDonald's hamburger and 15 cents for fries (IIRCC the menu was only hamburger, cheeseburger, fries, Coke and shakes) but gas was around 35 cents when I was a kid. You got full service though. The cheapest gas I ever bought was many years later in Georgia after I-75 was well established in the southern part - 23.9 cents. Ron



I think I was around 16 when Mickey D opened their first store where I lived. When I was in the service, I-95 ended at Yulee, FL. After that it was US 17 'til I got to Virginia. 



cantoo said:


> Amish around here buy kero in lamps and portable heaters. Quite a few places around here sell it, even in 45 gal barrels, price is crazy.



The Amish are smart enough to not live around here.


----------



## Foxfire

About the the cheapest I can remember paying for gas is $1.16.

Here's pic of today's work. Nothing too impressive, but this is my first time cribbing. I tried it unsuccessfully a few months ago. It wasn't my building skills, but my bucking/splitting skills. My bucks where all over the place, and I hadn't found my "swing" yet so it was about impossible to get a stable crib. I found myself splitting for the cribs which made it easier to find the perfect piece...

View attachment 270947


----------



## Tiewire

Whaddya mean not impressive, looks good to me.


----------



## stihl023/5

Foxfire said:


> About the the cheapest I can remember paying for gas is $1.16.
> 
> Here's pic of today's work. Nothing too impressive, but this is my first time cribbing. I tried it unsuccessfully a few months ago. It wasn't my building skills, but my bucking/splitting skills. My bucks where all over the place, and I hadn't found my "swing" yet so it was about impossible to get a stable crib. I found myself splitting for the cribs which made it easier to find the perfect piece...
> 
> View attachment 270947



Very nice.


----------



## stihly dan

About a cord there?


----------



## Foxfire

Thanks for the compliments...I tend to be self deprecating. 

stihly dan, Yep a little better. 140cf give or take. Most of it came from 3 oaks I bucked yesterday that were likely blown down by Sandy. I filled out the front row with some older oak and sassafras that are a bit punky but still worth the effort.


----------



## marcomjl

Foxfire said:


> Thanks for the compliments...I tend to be self deprecating.
> 
> stihly dan, Yep a little better. 140cf give or take. Most of it came from 3 oaks I bucked yesterday that were likely blown down by Sandy. I filled out the front row with some older oak and sassafras that are a bit punky but still worth the effort.





Ah sassafras, I love that stuff.


----------



## Foxfire

Me too, luckily I have a ton of it around my place. I really like splitting it because it just smells so good. I want try dropping some into the kettle on the stove.


----------



## cnice_37

Foxfire said:


> About the the cheapest I can remember paying for gas is $1.16.
> 
> Here's pic of today's work. Nothing too impressive, but this is my first time cribbing. I tried it unsuccessfully a few months ago. It wasn't my building skills, but my bucking/splitting skills. My bucks where all over the place, and I hadn't found my "swing" yet so it was about impossible to get a stable crib. I found myself splitting for the cribs which made it easier to find the perfect piece...
> 
> View attachment 270947



In regards to cribbing, I've tried a few ways, and have borrowed Hedgerow's technique. Taking his advice, 2 (sometimes 3) half splits make nice columns. They go up quickly and are solid. Flat side down, curved side up, rinse and repeat.

I also used T-posts on the very ends, I don't mind cheating a bit if it saves me from re-stacking.

I started this year in a hurry (wanted to stack what I Fiskarized before the "huge" snowfall which was all of 4") and didn't have enough half splits, so I added a few more deadmen, and I'm think I'm solid for a couple years before it'll burn.


----------



## stihl023/5

Foxfire said:


> About the the cheapest I can remember paying for gas is $1.16.
> 
> Here's pic of today's work. Nothing too impressive, but this is my first time cribbing. I tried it unsuccessfully a few months ago. It wasn't my building skills, but my bucking/splitting skills. My bucks where all over the place, and I hadn't found my "swing" yet so it was about impossible to get a stable crib. I found myself splitting for the cribs which made it easier to find the perfect piece...
> 
> View attachment 270947



I cheat on the ends, I slide a pallet over 2 t posts
View attachment 271009
View attachment 271010


----------



## terryknight

stihl023/5 said:


> I cheat on the ends, I slide a pallet over 2 t posts
> View attachment 271009
> View attachment 271010



i stole his idea and do the same thing


----------



## NHlocal

terryknight said:


> i stole his idea and do the same thing



.....like the cribbing:msp_smile:, LOVE the tractor :hmm3grin2orange: .....


----------



## terryknight

i wish i could say that the tractor (kubota about 43 hp ) was mine or i was going to burn the wood, but neither is true. that belongs to the lady who's farm i hunt. she doesn't charge my anything to hunt and i help out around the farm. in this case cuttng trees and turning them into firewood, but i do get to play with the tractor occasionally


----------



## Foxfire

cnice_37 said:


> In regards to cribbing, I've tried a few ways, and have borrowed Hedgerow's technique. Taking his advice, 2 (sometimes 3) half splits make nice columns. They go up quickly and are solid. Flat side down, curved side up, rinse and repeat.
> 
> I also used T-posts on the very ends, I don't mind cheating a bit if it saves me from re-stacking.
> 
> I started this year in a hurry (wanted to stack what I Fiskarized before the "huge" snowfall which was all of 4") and didn't have enough half splits, so I added a few more deadmen, and I'm think I'm solid for a couple years before it'll burn.



Yup, half rounds do stack nice and quick. I picked up on that pretty quickly yesterday and was wishing I had more +/-6" logs.

Better to cheat and use a post then to cheat yourself by having to re-stack...

Oh and everything you see there was Fiskarized. I do love that thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

terryknight said:


> i wish i could say that the tractor (kubota about 43 hp ) was mine or i was going to burn the wood, but neither is true. that belongs to the lady who's farm i hunt. she doesn't charge my anything to hunt and i help out around the farm. in this case cuttng trees and turning them into firewood, but i do get to play with the tractor occasionally



That'll secure your hunting spot for years to come...
A couple sticks of summer sausage helps too...:msp_biggrin:

I hooked up the new splitter yesterday and headed out to see if I could break it...


----------



## Hedgerow

And Here's a pic for ole' Mac...
For reference, my nephew is 6'2"...


----------



## ReggieT

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would that or Could that be a....HEDGE TREE?????:hmm3grin2orange:


Hedgerow said:


> And Here's a pic for ole' Mac...
> For reference, my nephew is 6'2"...


----------



## Steve NW WI

stihl023/5 said:


> I cheat on the ends, I slide a pallet over 2 t posts



That works, but not really needed unless you want to hold up 3 rows with 2 posts. A single post works well on the end for me.

Matt, just looking at the twist in the bark on that thing, I'd say you're going to get some good stress testing results from that one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> That works, but not really needed unless you want to hold up 3 rows with 2 posts. A single post works well on the end for me.
> 
> Matt, just looking at the twist in the bark on that thing, I'd say you're going to get some good stress testing results from that one.



That tree is safe... The old boy is still growing vertical and strong... Not bothering a thing, so it's on the "no touch" list... It even has a nice canopy for the cows to lounge under. 
But there's more wood in that tree, than I could burn in 2 years...


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> That tree is safe... The old boy is still growing vertical and strong... Not bothering a thing, so it's on the "no touch" list... It even has a nice canopy for the cows to lounge under.
> But there's more wood in that tree, than I could burn in 2 years...



+ 1 on the tree. There's a lotta btu's in that puppy, WHEN the time comes. I'd leave her standing too. How tall is that thing?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> + 1 on the tree. There's a lotta btu's in that puppy, WHEN the time comes. I'd leave her standing too. How tall is that thing?



I can only guess, but around 50'+... It has limbs that are 20+ inches and ~ sawmill straight...

This one's a "him" by the way... No Hedge apples... Very few thorns...


----------



## mountainmandan

Hedgerow said:


> I can only guess, but around 50'+... It has limbs that are 20+ inches and ~ sawmill straight...
> 
> This one's a "him" by the way... No Hedge apples... Very few thorns...


Now that is a heck of a tree. I do not see any near that big around here.

Dan


----------



## Tiewire

ReggieT said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would that or Could that be a....HEDGE TREE?????:hmm3grin2orange:



I like that! Is that 2 trees growing together? Or just the biggest hedge I've ever seen?


----------



## Hedgerow

Tiewire said:


> I like that! Is that 2 trees growing together? Or just the biggest hedge I've ever seen?



It's hard to tell.. They appeared to be growing out of one trunk at the bottom, just to split almost immediately.


----------



## sachsmo

I don't a have "designated area".

Buck'em and burn the tops pretty much where they fall.

I have a big advantage over most of you guys, we have over 10 acres of the finest Hardwoods right out our front door.


----------



## russhd1997

terryknight said:


> i stole his idea and do the same thing



Some of your splits have purple heart wood. What kind of tree is that? :msp_confused:


----------



## terryknight

cedar. stupid me bought a CSM AFTER i cut the cedar up. mmm does it smell good


----------



## bigblackdodge

*Purple Heart*



russhd1997 said:


> Some of your splits have purple heart wood. What kind of tree is that? :msp_confused:



Looks like Cedar?


----------



## russhd1997

terryknight said:


> cedar. stupid me bought a CSM AFTER i cut the cedar up. mmm does it smell good





bigblackdodge said:


> Looks like Cedar?



Thanks for the reply. I was helping my son split some wood that his neighbor had given to him that was purple like that. It was the first time that I had seen it. We don't have much cedar around here.


----------



## bigblackdodge

*Cedar*



russhd1997 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was helping my son split some wood that his neighbor had given to him that was purple like that. It was the first time that I had seen it. We don't have much cedar around here.



Dries out pretty quick and is extremely rot resistant. Old timers around here have used it for fence posts for years! Splits easy too, you can split a 5' length of it for fence posts easy. If you do get lucky enough to score a 4'-6' piece with limbs, you can lop of the limbs leaving about 4"-6" stubs, make a base for it, sand it down, lacquer it up and make a great coat/hat rack.


----------



## NHlocal

My shop was good enough to give me a couple days off for the New Year holiday(Christmas too, but I didn't do anything but eat and nap  ), so with the weather being clear and cold, and with snow on the ground I figyahd I'd burn my "brush piles" and finish stacking my firewood..... 


.....here's a "before" pic, day one.....






.....here is a day two pic before I restarted the fire, and before I started stacking wood.....






.....and, at last, a full woodshed :biggrinbounce2:.....






.....all Red Oak, except for the near half of this last row which is Ash.....






.....and this is the view in the opposite direction across the street(today)at the end of day two(did I say I had a day off?).....


----------



## Jakers

NHlocal said:


> .....and, at last, a full woodshed :biggrinbounce2:.....



kinda looks like one of your row end support 2x2s gave up the ghost there...


----------



## Mac88

Jakers said:


> kinda looks like one of your row end support 2x2s gave up the ghost there...



I do believe that's some sort of gardening tool.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> I do believe that's some sort of gardening tool.



No the 2x2 stringer between the tool and the reflector.


----------



## Jakers

id circle it but danged if i could get it figured out in this lifetime.

last time i tried that i spent 4 hours scrubbing the marker off the computer screen


----------



## stihl sawing

I see it, Does look like it's broke. about halfway down between the garden tool and reflector. May be a camera distortion too.


----------



## stihl023/5

Hope it don't pop or part of row 2 will roll out.


----------



## Jakers

its inevitable. gonna happen. ive seen the future.....


----------



## Mac88

Yea, I see the one you're talkin' about. I had to blow up the pic and put my "real close-up" glasses on. I can still pass the eye exam, but my close-up sucks. That's why I carry 2 pairs of glasses. Bifocals to see down the road and the instrument panel, and another for reading.


----------



## NHlocal

Jakers said:


> kinda looks like one of your row end support 2x2s gave up the ghost there...





stihl023/5 said:


> No the 2x2 stringer between the tool and the reflector.





stihl sawing said:


> I see it, Does look like it's broke. about halfway down between the garden tool and reflector. May be a camera distortion too.





Mac88 said:


> Yea, I see the one you're talkin' about. I had to blow up the pic and put my "real close-up" glasses on. I can still pass the eye exam, but my close-up sucks. That's why I carry 2 pairs of glasses. Bifocals to see down the road and the instrument panel, and another for reading.



It ain't broke but it does have a good bend in it. If it lets go I'll post a pic of the "aftermath", hold me to it. :hmm3grin2orange:
.....time to put wood in the stove, make coffee, get ready for work.....


----------



## Jere39

*Firewood*

My ready stacks, I keep the rest in the woods, more or less where the standing dead were felled






View attachment 271366


----------



## ReggieT

Ash?


Jere39 said:


> My ready stacks, I keep the rest in the woods, more or less where the standing dead were felled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271366


----------



## Wolfen

Ya know I have this little inner suburbia splitting area that's compact enough to fit in my back yard, there's pictures of it on here, but I keep seeing everything your guys have and the big open spaces and yall make me envious, Its not the huge wood pile areas, its the huge spaces, I grew up in the country from day 1 till I joined the Navy, been stuck here ever since, and is there anybody out there who has any idea how bad I miss the country?


----------



## Jere39

ReggieT said:


> Ash?



The two larger piles are 100% Red Oak, that very small pile just on the right of the picture is a "Mixed Hardwood" pile of everything else I get: Maple, Beech, White Oak, even some Dogwood. 
In the 25 acres I roam daily I know of one lonely Ash tree, and it is healthy, though has the potential to impinge on my power line in 10 or so years, so I'll leave it for now as kind of a natural museum piece.


----------



## stihl023/5

Jere39 said:


> My ready stacks, I keep the rest in the woods, more or less where the standing dead were felled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271366



Nice looking stacking area you have there.


----------



## Cbird14

View attachment 271403

This one keeps getting bigger and bigger. Posts r 16' apart. Peaks is over 10' high 90% bur oak the stack along the wall is white ash. The rest is red and piss elm, ironwood, red oak and 1 maple tree. 
View attachment 271404

This is now completely stuffed full this pic was taken in may. 8'x28'x6.5'


----------



## rwoods

Jere39 said:


> My ready stacks, I keep the rest in the woods, more or less where the standing dead were felled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271366



Nice 4 wheeler; an underrated workhorse. Ron


----------



## Incomplete

Wolfen said:


> Ya know I have this little inner suburbia splitting area that's compact enough to fit in my back yard, there's pictures of it on here, but I keep seeing everything your guys have and the big open spaces and yall make me envious, Its not the huge wood pile areas, its the huge spaces, I grew up in the country from day 1 till I joined the Navy, been stuck here ever since, and is there anybody out there who has any idea how bad I miss the country?



THIS guy does. HATE the city. I told my wife our next place is in the country. She agreed.


----------



## terryknight

Incomplete said:


> THIS guy does. HATE the city. I told my wife our next place is in the country. She agreed.



you're not the only


----------



## stihl023/5

Wolfen said:


> Ya know I have this little inner suburbia splitting area that's compact enough to fit in my back yard, there's pictures of it on here, but I keep seeing everything your guys have and the big open spaces and yall make me envious, Its not the huge wood pile areas, its the huge spaces, I grew up in the country from day 1 till I joined the Navy, been stuck here ever since, and is there anybody out there who has any idea how bad I miss the country?



There is no way I could live in the city, or have a neighbor 8 feet away.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Foxfire

I have a love/hate relationship with the show Duck Dynasty, but the dad was talking about how a man shouldn't live in a house where he can't pee in his own yard. I have to agree with that.


----------



## hardpan

Foxfire said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the show Duck Dynasty, but the dad was talking about how a man shouldn't live in a house where he can't pee in his own yard. I have to agree with that.



I used to say the same thing about making love in the back yard......... Those damn ants will go anywhere.


----------



## NHlocal

"Processed" some more firewood on my Church property last Saturday.....


.....this is what it looked like 12/15.....







.....and this is what it looked like last Saturday.....







Still gotta process that pile of 4 footers in the background. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Toddppm

terryknight said:


> you're not the only




Huh? You're not more than 3 minutes in any direction in the country over there aren't you? Except for towards the water I guess:msp_w00t:


----------



## Incomplete

stihl023/5 said:


> There is no way I could live in the city, or have a neighbor 8 feet away.:msp_w00t:



I just want to know who your avi is


----------



## terryknight

Toddppm said:


> Huh? You're not more than 3 minutes in any direction in the country over there aren't you? Except for towards the water I guess:msp_w00t:



lots of water around here, and yes, i'm close to it, but i still live it town. :facepalm:


----------



## stihl023/5

Incomplete said:


> I just want to know who your avi is



Never.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Incomplete

stihl023/5 said:


> Never.:msp_biggrin:



Yeah, that's about right. ;o)


----------



## Mac88

Incomplete said:


> I just want to know who your avi is





stihl023/5 said:


> Never.:msp_biggrin:



Smart man.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Smart man.



Thank you


----------



## Mac88

stihl023/5 said:


> Thank you



Any time.


----------



## MacDIESEL

These were taken Saturday afternoon when I got back home. I ended up cutting nearly two cords at my buddy's earlier in the day. The dump piston is suppose to be rated for 4 tons but it was struggling a bit. It gave me a reason to break out the backhoe anyways!


----------



## Mac88

MacDIESEL said:


> These were taken Saturday afternoon when I got back home. I ended up cutting nearly two cords at my buddy's earlier in the day. The dump piston is suppose to be rated for 4 tons but it was struggling a bit. It gave me a reason to break out the backhoe anyways!



That's a nice load of firewood.


----------



## MacDIESEL

Mac88 said:


> That's a nice load of firewood.




Thank you. I'll have another load the same size this coming Saturday.


----------



## NHlocal

MacDIESEL said:


> These were taken Saturday afternoon when I got back home. I ended up cutting nearly two cords at my buddy's earlier in the day. The dump piston is suppose to be rated for 4 tons but it was struggling a bit. It gave me a reason to break out the backhoe anyways!



Howdy neighba',
you got some good size bucks in that truck.  Looks like you created a bit of work for yourself. :hmm3grin2orange: 
That's the kind of work I like. :msp_w00t:


----------



## NHlocal

Here's a little different view of my woodshed..... from 70 feet up an Ash tree in my back yard.







*.....looks "kinda" small from up here.....*


----------



## Mac88

I used to do that when I was a kid. I don't do it any longer. ;o)


----------



## mr.finn

NHlocal said:


> Here's a little different view of my woodshed..... from 70 feet up an Ash tree in my back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....looks "kinda" small from up here.....*



Arborplex rope and Silky saw? Great view


----------



## terryknight

NHlocal said:


> Here's a little different view of my woodshed..... from 70 feet up an Ash tree in my back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.....looks "kinda" small from up here.....*



just felt like doing a little climbing?


----------



## MacDIESEL

NHlocal said:


> Howdy neighba',
> you got some good size bucks in that truck.  Looks like you created a bit of work for yourself. :hmm3grin2orange:
> That's the kind of work I like. :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> Hey NHlocal, definitely have my work cut out for me & I'll be at it again this Saturday. Whereabouts in NH are you?


----------



## MacDIESEL

Some more shots from Saturday...View attachment 274005
View attachment 274006


----------



## jh35

MacDIESEL said:


> Some more shots from Saturday...View attachment 274005
> View attachment 274006



That's cheating! I like it.


----------



## MacDIESEL

jh35 said:


> That's cheating! I like it.




My back did too!


----------



## NHlocal

mr.finn said:


> Arborplex rope and Silky saw? Great view



Close on the rope, :msp_thumbup: Yale XTC 12 strand. Nailed the saw(they're easy to spot), Silky Ibuki.  Say what you want, it works great for me. 15 inches of aggressive cutting pleasure.



terryknight said:


> just felt like doing a little climbing?



I bought the Rope Tek Hitch Hiker about a month ago and I'm trying to get it "fine tuned". After I get out of work, if there's enough daylight and the weather allows it, I'll "hang a rope" in one of the trees in my back yard and see if the changes I made helped or hurt.  
Of course I take advantage of the opportunity and prune out dead limbs while I'm up there.....:hmm3grin2orange:



MacDIESEL said:


> Hey NHlocal, definitely have my work cut out for me & I'll be at it again this Saturday. Whereabouts in NH are you?



MacDIESEL,
I'm in Lakeport, right next to Paugus Bay. Don't live on the lake(couldn't afford the property tax:msp_thumbdn, but I can see it from my upstairs window.


----------



## Ronaldo

MacDIESEL, I like the pipes on that Dodge truck! Very nice----how does it sound?

Ron


----------



## MacDIESEL

NHlocal said:


> MacDIESEL,
> I'm in Lakeport, right next to Paugus Bay. Don't live on the lake(couldn't afford the property tax:msp_thumbdn, but I can see it from my upstairs window.



Oh sweet! Nice area to visit (especially during bike week!) I'm about an hour + south of you.



Ronaldo said:


> MacDIESEL, I like the pipes on that Dodge truck! Very nice----how does it sound?
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron. It's straight piped into dual 6" miter cut stacks. I installed around 5-6 years ago. I get tons of compliments over how the truck sounds. Sounds the way it should with it being a 6 speed!


----------



## bigblackdodge

Thanks Ron. It's straight piped into dual 6" miter cut stacks. I installed around 5-6 years ago. I get tons of compliments over how the truck sounds. Sounds the way it should with it being a 6 speed! 

I know you bump that throttle between shifts, eh?


----------



## Garmins dad

Foxfire said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the show Duck Dynasty, but the dad was talking about how a man shouldn't live in a house where he can't pee in his own yard. I have to agree with that.



:msp_sneaky: That's how i met the folks living next to me before i moved out to the country.. i guess peeing between the boards was a bad idea.. I kept watering her flowers for his wife :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tiewire

jh35 said:


> That's cheating! I like it.



There is no such thing as cheating.


----------



## Incomplete

Almost my deck cleared. Hope to finish tomorrow. Saving the oak, maple and apple for last. It should be a treat after all that frelling elm
View attachment 274245
View attachment 274246


----------



## MacDIESEL

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dracut5.jpg/'><img src='http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5663/dracut5.jpg' border='0'/></a><br>



Mo' wood this saturday...


----------



## Wolfen

Its been raining here in Va for the past few days, when everybody else got 2"of snow we got 3" of rain so I no longer have a wood splitting area, until the water recedes and the swamp dries up  Bad part is I got 4 tons of White Oak on the ground, so far its holding up cause its unsplit and green but I know it wont last long.


----------



## zogger

Wolfen said:


> Its been raining here in Va for the past few days, when everybody else got 2"of snow we got 3" of rain so I no longer have a wood splitting area, until the water recedes and the swamp dries up  Bad part is I got 4 tons of White Oak on the ground, so far its holding up cause its unsplit and green but I know it wont last long.



That aint gonna hurt that wood until you get to it. Thats what they use for outside trailer flooring. Ive cut oak that was down for years and it was OK.


----------



## tomtrees58

got a new splitter today


----------



## tomtrees58

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Looking good Tom


----------



## beerbelly

tomtrees58 said:


> got a new splitter today



Nice splitter, how does it do with that sycamore? I find when it is green...it is a pita.


----------



## stihl sawing

That shiny red splitter is nice, Think rope's is like it. You makin us jelous.


----------



## tomtrees58

beer belly said:


> Nice splitter, how does it do with that sycamore? I find when it is green...it is a pita.


its london plain go"s threw like butter


----------



## beerbelly

tomtrees58 said:


> its london plain go"s threw like butter



You know..with the camo bark....you almost can't see the trees in the woods! Walked head first into one once!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## terryknight

tomtrees58 said:


> got a new splitter today



nice looking splitter wanna send it my way and ill make sure it works for you

my brother, father and i worked on the log piles today. split probably 3-4 cords. two pickup loads and then cleaned and stacked the rest, no pics since i didn't have my camera. 2-3 more days of this and it will all be cleaned up and stacked


----------



## tomtrees58

thats kool i split 150. full cords a year


----------



## Hedgerow

tomtrees58 said:


> thats kool i split 150. full cords a year



It's about time you got one of those Tom...
Them fella's know how to build splitters...


----------



## NHlocal

Wolfen said:


> Its been raining here in Va for the past few days, when everybody else got 2"of snow we got 3" of rain so I no longer have a wood splitting area, until the water recedes and the swamp dries up  Bad part is I got 4 tons of White Oak on the ground, so far its holding up cause its unsplit and green but I know it wont last long.



Zogger has it right, Oak holds up well against water/moisture. White Oak in particular 'cause it's cells/pores are sealed(compared to Red Oak) and tend to keep the water out. So when the water dries up you'll be good to go.:msp_thumbup: Hope it's only your wood that's in the water and not your house. :msp_scared:


----------



## terryknight

wood pile has gone from this 












to this






i figure there's about 1.5 cords split and stacked and 6-7 that need to be done


----------



## jthornton

My tiny wood shed...

View attachment 275736


John


----------



## terryknight

jthornton said:


> My tiny wood shed...
> 
> View attachment 275736
> 
> 
> John



it'd be bigger if you got the rest of the stuff out of there:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NHlocal

jthornton said:


> My tiny wood shed...
> 
> View attachment 275736
> 
> 
> John



Using every available space, very nice. :msp_thumbup:






Looks like you've got room for a few more pieces in there.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

I need one of you guys to come stack this stuff...


----------



## terryknight

need a bigger pile before it's worth stacking. haha


----------



## Wolfen

Hedgerow said:


> I need one of you guys to come stack this stuff...



brother if you were in Va beach I'd make a deal with ya, I'd stack yours, if I could borrow the splitter to split mine


----------



## Hedgerow

terryknight said:


> need a bigger pile before it's worth stacking. haha



That's what I was thinking, but it's in the way... :msp_wink:
That was a quick 30 minute session with the splitter last night...
Hackberry and Honey Locust.


----------



## Mac88

Stack on shares? 50-50 split?


----------



## jthornton

NHlocal said:


> Using every available space, very nice. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you've got room for a few more pieces in there.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Yea, I have a pile that needs splitting... need to hurry up and build the splitter.

John


----------



## Tiewire

View attachment 276238
View attachment 276237
View attachment 276236
View attachment 276235
Started on pile weekend after Thanksgiving and finished stacking this weekend. Don't know what to do now.:msp_sad:


----------



## stihl023/5

Tiewire said:


> View attachment 276238
> View attachment 276237
> View attachment 276236
> View attachment 276235
> Started on pile weekend after Thanksgiving and finished stacking this weekend. Don't know what to do now.:msp_sad:



Enjoy the heat.


----------



## Tiewire

stihl023/5 said:


> Enjoy the heat.



Been doing that. Only problem it was 74 degrees here today.:msp_scared:


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Looks great Tie wire:

Wait a week and start over!


:msp_wink:


----------



## stihl023/5

Tiewire said:


> Been doing that. Only problem it was 74 degrees here today.:msp_scared:



:msp_angry:


----------



## terryknight

Tiewire said:


> View attachment 276238
> View attachment 276237
> View attachment 276236
> View attachment 276235
> Started on pile weekend after Thanksgiving and finished stacking this weekend. Don't know what to do now.:msp_sad:



looks good. have a beer?



Muffler Bearing said:


> Looks great Tie wire:
> 
> Wait a week and start over!
> 
> :msp_wink:



i like the way you think


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl023/5 said:


> :msp_angry:



I'm driving down I-44 with the window down right now...
Just sayin'...


----------



## Tiewire

Hedgerow said:


> I'm driving down I-44 with the window down right now...
> Just sayin'...



Kinda crazy isn't it


----------



## Hedgerow

Tiewire said:


> Kinda crazy isn't it



Won't last long, but nice for now!!!


----------



## Tiewire

Hedgerow said:


> Won't last long, but nice for now!!!



Not for this fat boy! I'm not too fond of doing anything with wood unless it's below 50 degrees.


----------



## Garmins dad

Tiewire said:


> Been doing that. Only problem it was 74 degrees here today.:msp_scared:



As nice as i can be...... you sir suck.... It's -18 f here.. :msp_angry:


----------



## Foxfire

If you're bored, you can bring me that JD. I'll make you a steak when you get here and we'll call it even...


----------



## Tiewire

Garmins dad said:


> As nice as i can be...... you sir suck.... It's -18 f here.. :msp_angry:



That might be getting just a little ridiculous. About 25 ABOVE is what I like when in the woodpile.


----------



## Tiewire

Foxfire said:


> If you're bored, you can bring me that JD. I'll make you a steak when you get here and we'll call it even...



If only you were a little closer cause I really like steak.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Garmins dad

beerbelly said:


> Here is the pile a month ago, and yesterday. Doofus still doesn't help much, but likes her picture taken! Best of all.....still standing!!!!
> 
> View attachment 270378
> View attachment 270379



Do you leave a hole in the middle to draw the air up and out??


----------



## Foxfire

Tiewire said:


> If only you were a little closer cause I really like steak.:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't beat yourself up about it, half the time I over cook'em...


----------



## ri chevy

Tiewire said:


> Been doing that. Only problem it was 74 degrees here today.:msp_scared:





Hedgerow said:


> I'm driving down I-44 with the window down right now...
> Just sayin'...



A little different than last week, huh?  A short stint of Indian summer.


----------



## Typhke

View attachment 276334

Splitting area last weak.
View attachment 276335

Splitting area today, I paved it during the summer but still have to finish it. Summer ended pretty quickly here.
I had my last exam yesterday so spend the afternoon cutting some more wood. Started to split with the x27 but it's raining all day long here so quit when I was soaking wet (split a little more than on the picture though). 





Garmins dad said:


> Do you leave a hole in the middle to draw the air up and out??


The purpose is to put logs straight up in the middle, so you get a chimney effect and the air can go out.


----------



## Tiewire

Foxfire said:


> Don't beat yourself up about it, half the time I over cook'em...



It's easy to cook me a steak, 2 slow passes over a 40 watt light bulb and lets eat.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mhrischuk

Bunch of ash, locust and beech. Most of this got burned this year. I'm late getting going for next year.























In process..










Staged


----------



## zogger

mhrischuk said:


> Bunch of ash, locust and beech. Most of this got burned this year. I'm late getting going for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In process..



Man, those are some stout mambo chunks!


----------



## mhrischuk

Yea I bought the Dolmar 7900 and put a 28" bar on it just because.


----------



## Muffler Bearing

mhrischuk said:


> Yea I bought the Dolmar 7900 and put a 28" bar on it just because.



Your load is definately worth a rep.

BANG!!!


----------



## Philbert

mhrischuk said:


> Bunch of ash, locust and beech. Most of this got burned this year. I'm late getting going for next year.



Those are _HUGE_ sections to transport, let alone to split! Did you really do all that with a 28 inch bar and that 'mortal' sized splitter in the 6th (?) photo? (I would have wanted dynamite!). Was this 'noodle-city', or is there some apparatus that we are not seeing in that post?

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo

That load had to weigh a LOT and take a bit of cutting and splitting. Big pieces like that are a bunch of work--good job and thanks for sharing the pics. Rep coming at ya.

Ron


----------



## mhrischuk

Actually it wasn't too bad.

Positioned them with the hoe..





Bucking..


















Lot's of noodling





Then splitting the smaller rounds into quarters..


----------



## Wolfen

Nice size chunks man, have fun cutting those up o split.
Love the stove though, am i correct is assuming its soapstone?


----------



## mhrischuk

Wolfen said:


> Nice size chunks man, have fun cutting those up o split.
> Love the stove though, am i correct is assuming its soapstone?



Not only are they done split... most of it is staged or burned. Those pics are from spring 2012.

Yes it's soapstone. So are our kitchen countertops.

I have that one in the recreation room and a cast iron/soapstone insert in the fireplace in the living room. They are on both ends of the house. It's a long rancher.

Stoves are both Hearthstone.

This is the Hearthstone Clydesdale in the living room..


----------



## Wolfen

Sweet


----------



## Denis Gionet

Muffler Bearing said:


> Your load is definately worth a rep.
> 
> BANG!!!



Ditto !!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Starting to get out of hand... My barn is vomiting wood...
Not sure how bad I'll let it get before addressing the mess, but I just don't feel like stacking this bay this year...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Muffler Bearing

First you stop stacking your wood, than you skip brushing your tooth, than you start skipping daily showers.
You find yourself cruising the WTF board, and than the final stage hits!!!

You become a mod!



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Muffler Bearing said:


> First you stop stacking your wood, than you skip brushing your tooth, than you start skipping daily showers.
> You find yourself cruising the WTF board, and than the final stage hits!!!
> 
> You become a mod!
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

I'll start stacking it tonight!!!
In the dark if I have to!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Muffler Bearing said:


> First you stop stacking your wood, than you skip brushing your tooth, than you start skipping daily showers.
> You find yourself cruising the WTF board, and than the final stage hits!!!
> 
> You become a mod!
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Ahem...


----------



## garzanium

For me it's not every day I get to run acall the toys... this weekend was one. Stubborn TX live oak

Figured out a way to transport the wood I cut, shipping crates










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim Carroll

View attachment 277750
View attachment 277751
View attachment 277752


Here are pics of a couple of my round piles made after our May 2012 wind storm.


----------



## Tim Carroll

View attachment 277755


This is where that wood came from, my 80 year old neighbors house. It is hard to tell from the pictute but that tree was a 60' oak and 24" at the base that was snapped off like a pencil. It raised a little cain with his deck and garage roof but it could have been a lot worse and it was some bonus wood I did not have to haull out of the woods.


----------



## cnice_37

A little Fiskar-cize (someone should copyright that phrase) tonight...






And I left the rest for some ballast for plowing on Friday/ Saturday...






This was from a ~30" dbh red oak that was already down. I bucked it with the 16" bar on the 346xp as I was running out of options and the saws weren't cooperating (got that set straight Monday evening.) Quartered them on site with the x27. Man I like this thing.

Sorry, cell phone pics not so good in the dark


----------



## mhrischuk

garzanium said:


> For me it's not every day I get to run acall the toys... this weekend was one. Stubborn TX live oak
> 
> Figured out a way to transport the wood I cut, shipping crates
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



There's trees in Texas?


----------



## marcomjl

cnice_37 said:


> A little Fiskar-cize (someone should copyright that phrase) tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I left the rest for some ballast for plowing on Friday/ Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from a ~30" dbh red oak that was already down. I bucked it with the 16" bar on the 346xp as I was running out of options and the saws weren't cooperating (got that set straight Monday evening.) Quartered them on site with the x27. Man I like this thing.
> 
> Sorry, cell phone pics not so good in the dark




That plus the 1-2' we are getting haha.


----------



## mhrischuk

Looks like you're in for a big noreaster Friday night.


----------



## zogger

*Fiskarize*



cnice_37 said:


> A little Fiskar-cize (someone should copyright that phrase) tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> And I left the rest for some ballast for plowing on Friday/ Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> This was from a ~30" dbh red oak that was already down. I bucked it with the 16" bar on the 346xp as I was running out of options and the saws weren't cooperating (got that set straight Monday evening.) Quartered them on site with the x27. Man I like this thing.
> 
> Sorry, cell phone pics not so good in the dark



Looking good!

Fiskarize...part of a healthy liestyle using the WOODROBICS workout routine! Feeelll the burn!


----------



## mhrischuk

I feel the burn. Just got an MRI. Sciatica


----------



## terryknight

zogger said:


> Feeelll the burn!



i thought that's why we messed with firewood


----------



## zogger

mhrischuk said:


> I feel the burn. Just got an MRI. Sciatica



Ouch!

Get them joints loose and nerves unpinched.


----------



## KaptJaq

*Processing would from Sandy...*

Been lurking for a while, first post...

The first picture is while I was still gathering Sandy wood. I only took clean rounds since I still hand split. The top covered is CSS about 2 years.
View attachment 277849



Second picture is when my wife told me the "Storage area is full."
View attachment 277850


Third and fourth pictures are as I started processing the rounds... I split with a 6# maul on the stump in the 4th picture. 
View attachment 277851


View attachment 277852


KaptJaq


----------



## jthornton

My wood splitting area, the old splitting chunk, the chunk of stump that needs splitting, the new splitting chunk when I retired it from anvil duty and moved it out to the splitting area. My axe is always ready to split...

View attachment 277859


John


----------



## NHlocal

KaptJaq said:


> Been lurking for a while, first post...
> 
> The first picture is while I was still gathering Sandy wood. I only took clean rounds since I still hand split. The top covered is CSS about 2 years.
> View attachment 277849
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is when my wife told me the "Storage area is full."
> View attachment 277850
> 
> 
> Third and fourth pictures are as I started processing the rounds... I split with a 6# maul on the stump in the 4th picture.
> View attachment 277851
> 
> 
> View attachment 277852
> 
> 
> KaptJaq



Congratulations on your first post, it's a good one. You got some nice looking piles of wood there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## CBeal34

Finished cutting & stacking next years wood this morning. Also got the following years supply delivered before the snow comes again.

View attachment 277931
View attachment 277932
View attachment 277933
View attachment 277934


----------



## ri chevy

Wow! Awesome photos.


----------



## dave_dj1

CBeal34, that is an awesome sight! The seventh day of Feb., no snow and a beautiful blue sky!
Where abouts in ME are you?
Hang on for the big storm.:msp_smile:


----------



## CBeal34

dave_dj1 said:


> CBeal34, that is an awesome sight! The seventh day of Feb., no snow and a beautiful blue sky!
> Where abouts in ME are you?
> Hang on for the big storm.:msp_smile:



45 minutes north of Portland along the Midcoast. It's odd not having snow but it sure made chopping wood easy this year.


----------



## NHlocal

CBeal34 said:


> Finished cutting & stacking next years wood this morning. Also got the following years supply delivered before the snow comes again.
> 
> View attachment 277931
> View attachment 277932
> View attachment 277933
> View attachment 277934



Way to go neighba', just like money in the bank(or heat in the house). :hmm3grin2orange:
Great pictures! :msp_thumbsup:


















.....good to see how they look now, they'll all be white by Saturday.....


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Sum great looking wood piles! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mhrischuk

CBeal34 said:


> Finished cutting & stacking next years wood this morning. Also got the following years supply delivered before the snow comes again.
> 
> View attachment 277931
> View attachment 277932
> View attachment 277933
> View attachment 277934




You need a processor!


----------



## stihly dan

You need a new moe efficient stove. Damn thats a lot of wood for 1 year.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

My woodpiles from last year Oct. 2012.











A company came by with three loads of Eucalyptus a few weeks ago like this one, all free.






Wood pile 2011.


----------



## zogger

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> My woodpiles from last year Oct. 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> A company came by with three loads of Eucalyptus a few weeks ago like this one, all free.
> 
> 
> 
> Wood pile 2011.




Zooba! How the HECK did you build that stack, besides very carefully? Thats like the high rise for holz hauzens whatever they are called, the sky scraper


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

zogger said:


> Zooba! How the HECK did you build that stack, besides very carefully? Thats like the high rise for holz hauzens whatever they are called, the sky scraper



We start stacking and throwing the firewood up by hand. 
Then we use the conveyor to pile it up higher, the guys go up and to stack it up more.


----------



## KiwiBro

One log's worth, and still have about 2m of the butt section to cut once I get another chain for my bigger bar. Hardest wood I've ever cut. Like fibre reinforced concrete. So dense nearly every split will be an 'all nighter':


----------



## KiwiBro

Awesome pics

Does the wood in the center of those glorious piles dry OK? Maybe it is being split dry or your seasons are harsh enough to suck the moisture out regardless?



Mr. Bow Saw said:


> My woodpiles from last year Oct. 2012.


----------



## terryknight

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> We start stacking and throwing the firewood up by hand.
> Then we use the conveyor to pile it up higher, the guys go up and to stack it up more.



quite the firewood operation you have there


----------



## hardpan

Most impressive firewood operation I've ever seen. Salute.
It appears you have a stacked firewood wall around a huge pile (like a retaining wall). Does your "wall" ever fail or do you add vertical boards or poles and then wrap the pile with wire or rope to support the wall?
How many people does it take to do this?
Wow!


----------



## Hedgerow

KiwiBro said:


> Awesome pics
> 
> Does the wood in the center of those glorious piles dry OK? Maybe it is being split dry or your seasons are harsh enough to suck the moisture out regardless?



Bowsaw is out in California... I think they got some great drying conditions out there...!!!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

KiwiBro said:


> Awesome pics
> 
> Does the wood in the center of those glorious piles dry OK? Maybe it is being split dry or your seasons are harsh enough to suck the moisture out regardless?



Yes, It takes months to build the large piles. We get very little rain here and have long hot summers.



hardpan said:


> Most impressive firewood operation I've ever seen. Salute.
> It appears you have a stacked firewood wall around a huge pile (like a retaining wall). Does your "wall" ever fail or do you add vertical boards or poles and then wrap the pile with wire or rope to support the wall?
> How many people does it take to do this?
> Wow!



One or two guys stack the rows the others guys are cutting and splitting the wood.
There is nothing holding up the stacks. When we start stacking the wall/row for a large
pile we need to tapper the stack inward toward the pile. Stack and pack wood behind the
row. The ground level stack will be wider then the top. After the pile fully dries and settles
it will have pushed on the stack to where it is straight up and down or close to it.
Yes sometimes a stack will come down if the guy stacking it does not do it right from
the start. Need to use straight pieces and stack it tight.

When stacking the shorter firewood pieces like 16" we make two stacks around the pile.






You can see how close the two stacks are at ground level and how they get farther apart as they go up. We have to try and keep the stacked pieces level or the tall stacks will
come down after a few months.






About every 5-6 years a photographer will take aerial photos of the businesses in the
area. then he will come with the photo to see if I want to buy it.


----------



## KiwiBro

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> About every 5-6 years a photographer will take aerial photos of the businesses in the
> area. then he will come with the photo to see if I want to buy it.



Holy smoke! That's some operation.


----------



## zogger

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Yes, It takes months to build the large piles. We get very little rain here and have long hot summers.....



Awesome! How many cord per stack? And are you using a processor, or just a variety of your even more awesome fleet of saws?

And you must have some pretty steady customers to move all that wood!


----------



## Wolfen

WOW, all I can say is that even though all I am is a homeowner I wish I had that much space and that much wood stacked up


----------



## mhrischuk

Very impressive but it would seem to me that although the mass piles do not aid in seasoning times, you probably have a system of using the outer drier layers while exposing the inner layers for more drying time. Either that or you aren't concerned at all about seasoning as you are a wholesaler and all you do is move wood? 

Or... you have so much that the stacks you pull from are many years split?


----------



## Tim Carroll

Most impressive Mr Bow Saw! What type (species) of wood do you use in your operation in CA?


----------



## Steve NW WI

This thread has just been un-stickied and released back into the wild. I suspect it'll do fine.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

zogger said:


> Awesome! How many cord per stack? And are you using a processor, or just a variety of your even more awesome fleet of saws?
> 
> And you must have some pretty steady customers to move all that wood!


Thanks,
Every year the piles turn out to be different sizes. It will be 100 to 300 cords per pile.
It all depends on the space and how far away the pile gets from the splitting operation.
Stihl chainsaws for the daily work. Yes we have so many customers in the winter time.
Every year the in yard sales increase by about 10 percent. We start making home firewood delivery's in July for the up coming winter season at a summer sales rate until
Oct.1, Then it changes to the winter price. The goal here is to make it to the end of
the year without selling out of dry split wood. This means all the piles we built over the
summer.
In December I have to stop making home delivery's or we will run out to soon.
It gets so busy every day in December. We will have a yard full of customers with there
cars/trucks and a line of them down the street waiting to come in.
The day before Christmas and New Years its a nightmare. The day before New Years I
had to put limit on what each customer could buy,so everybody could get some wood.
At the end of the day there was a half cord left.

I had another 150 cords of almost dry wood to split. 



mhrischuk said:


> Very impressive but it would seem to me that although the mass piles do not aid in seasoning times, you probably have a system of using the outer drier layers while exposing the inner layers for more drying time. Either that or you aren't concerned at all about seasoning as you are a wholesaler and all you do is move wood?
> 
> Or... you have so much that the stacks you pull from are many years split?



Thanks.
Your thinking PA weather and drying time. It is way different here. 
The piles are not built with fresh green wood. We are always splitting wood that is 4 to 6
months old or older. Right now we are splitting wood that is a year old. When that is
done we will start splitting wood that came here in Oct of last year. Wood is always coming in here. I will get loads of dry wood too. We have been here 47 years selling wood.
I don't wholesale any of the wood.




Tim Carroll said:


> Most impressive Mr Bow Saw! What type (species) of wood do you use in your operation in CA?



Thanks.
I sell a small amount of oak, Pecan, walnut and fruit woods mostly for cooking.
I sell a lot of gum or Eucalyptus wood for heating.
Most of the wood I sell is Mixed in three sizes,stove 6-12",med we call short mixed 15-18"
and regular size 20-24" 
In the mixed is Ash,elm,maple,Carob,Acacia,Avocado,Jacaranda,Sycamore,Pine,Cypress,
Cedar,Juniper. and others that grow here.


----------



## mhrischuk

I'm impressed. Do you use a processor?


----------



## woodman6666

Looks good Mr Bowsaw I am guessing that real estate is expensive and labor is cheap out your way.


----------



## Ronaldo

Never have seen an operation quite like that. Thanks for posting the pics and description of what and how it all works for you.
That surely is A LOT OF WOOD. Keep up the good work, Bowsaw!

Ron


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys should see Mr. bow saws vintage chainsaw collection. When he restores one it looks like new.


----------



## OakBuster

I'd like to see his operation as well. If you don't mind posting what you use to process your firewood?


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

mhrischuk said:


> I'm impressed. Do you use a processor?



No processor. It would not work here.

I did this thread a year ago. Fixing My Wood Splitter.



Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I have had this Wood splitter for years. The guy I bought this from built it back in the
> 1960's. The splitter is mounted on a 1950's Toro Tractor. When I got it from him it had
> no brakes just a parking brake. He had been using it that way for some time so we did too.
> Just had to drive it around in the yard so no big deal.
> 
> About two years ago the trans went out. I looked for another one but could not
> find one. So I hooked up a tow bar to move it around with my Loader Tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 1977 3/4 chevy truck real cheap that runs to mount it on a year ago.
> I did not have the change to change it over until now. The guys were splitting with it
> every day.
> I got the truck ready by removing the bed and welding on a piece of 2x3 box tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started taking it off the Toro. Lots of welds to cut off with
> the torch. Got the large oil tank off first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got it loose and pull the Toro out from under the splitter frame.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I got the Toro pulled out from under the splitter frame and moved
> over to were it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Sunday I spent a few hours on it. I had to clean off a few welds with
> the torch and grinder. Then backed the truck under it and got it all lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started working on this two weeks ago.
> 
> I can't work on it all the time straight.
> I have Firewood Business stuff to deal with everyday. Wood being sold and loads of
> wood coming in. My guys are splitting wood with my other smaller splitter everyday.





Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I got it welded on and mounted the tank and hooked it up early this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few other thing to do on it. Its done now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It lifts its self up by the cable that go's over the pulley and hooks to the blade.
> The other end hooks to the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to split wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little time make a Video
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7x0D-Gszu5M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 ,


----------



## T. Mainus

Thats amazing that you split that volume of wood with that splitter. Do your guys draw straws to see who has to work on there knees all day or do they take turns. :msp_smile:


----------



## Foxfire

My dad and I drove past one of those Toro tractors the other day. It was old and beat a lot like yours. It was parked in front of an office building downtown so it looked cool but quite out of place.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

I posted this last year with my other splitter.
Here is my other smaller splitter. My Dad bought this one back
in 1975 new. Then ten years later I bought it from him.
Its a little faster but not as strong. It has a 24hp Onan on it.
It could use a little bigger engine.







A few years ago the charging system went out on this engine.
So to save time and money I got a pulley and alternator from a 78 chevy
and mounted it on. Works real good.











Here is a video of this one.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/b6q5LuPVtKs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


This one now has a new 30hp Kohler engine and a 28 GPM two stage pump. 
It works pretty good on most of the smaller wood,but not real good on the some of the dry stuff.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

T. Mainus said:


> Thats amazing that you split that volume of wood with that splitter. Do your guys draw straws to see who has to work on there knees all day or do they take turns. :msp_smile:



LoL...no they all split the wood standing and bending over somewhat. 
The guys are not tall like me at 6'2", I would have to be on my knees to do it.
Just four guys work for me, they are 5'5" two at 5'7" and one at 5'8" tall


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

woodman6666 said:


> Looks good Mr Bowsaw I am guessing that real estate is expensive and labor is cheap out your way.



Yes, real estate is expensive. Labor is not cheap like it used to be years ago.
None of the guys working for me make minimum wage. They are way above that.
Two of them have bought homes while working here.


----------



## mhrischuk

Wow


----------



## zogger

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Yes, real estate is expensive. Labor is not cheap like it used to be years ago.
> None of the guys working for me make minimum wage. They are way above that.
> Two of them have bought homes while working here.



Very nice operation!

You run a saw museum at your place? Dang you could charge tourists to come in and look at the old saws and wood processing!


----------



## jh35

I'm not worthy. Boy f'n howdy! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## woodman6666

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Yes, real estate is expensive. Labor is not cheap like it used to be years ago.
> None of the guys working for me make minimum wage. They are way above that.
> Two of them have bought homes while working here.



I just figured that would be the only reason for hand stacking the wood. Just to save space. A number of years ago my wife was in Ca and drove past a large firewood operation near muscle beach (maybe yours not sure) but they had the same program going alot of hand work and high stacks. Which when she showed me the pictures I figured they were trying to save precious real estate space.


----------



## KiwiBro

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane


So who won?


----------



## NHlocal

Haven't heard from Shane for quite a while.....


----------



## Steve NW WI

NHlocal said:


> Haven't heard from Shane for quite a while.....



My fault. I sent him that box of MiniMacs a while back and he's probably still trying to get those MFers running. Either that or looking for suitable explosives to blast them to kingdom come, or NH, whichever is closer.


----------



## Mac88

KiwiBro said:


> So who won?



All the results are not yet in.



NHlocal said:


> Haven't heard from Shane for quite a while.....





Steve NW WI said:


> My fault. I sent him that box of MiniMacs a while back and he's probably still trying to get those MFers running. Either that or looking for suitable explosives to blast them to kingdom come, or NH, whichever is closer.



At his age I'm convinced it's female related. I mean, seriously, what would you guys rather have been doing?


----------



## stihly dan

Now that steve is a mod, he surely doesn't know what you mean.


----------



## Steve NW WI

stihly dan said:


> Now that steve is a mod, he surely doesn't know what you mean.



Beaned!

Reason: Failure to capitalize "Steve".

Date this bean will expire: Sometime around 3299, beans last a long dang time if stored in a cool, dry place.


----------



## stihly dan

Ya know your avatar is NOT coming to life, like in weird science. STEVE


----------



## zogger

Mac88 said:


> All the results are not yet in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At his age I'm convinced it's female related. I mean, seriously, what would you guys rather have been doing?




bwahahahaha! Way back then when I first started cutting (and other work)..I cant tell you the model number of a single saw I used outside of the one I owned. Yep, get off work, hippie girls!!!! Now THOSE I remember the make/model!!!

hehehehe


----------



## Steve NW WI

stihly dan said:


> Ya know your avatar is NOT coming to life, like in weird science. STEVE



Keep it up, Bubba. I'll have you thrown in the OTF and throw away the key! :msp_tongue:


----------



## stihly dan

Steve NW WI said:


> Keep it up, Bubba. I'll have you thrown in the OTF and throw away the key! :msp_tongue:



Don't thro me in the "OTF"!!  I behave now sir.:taped:


----------



## Mac88

stihly dan said:


> Now that steve is a mod, he surely doesn't know what you mean.



Repeat after me: "I will not incite the mods"



stihly dan said:


> Ya know your avatar is NOT coming to life, like in weird science. STEVE



No, but it's fun to imagine.



zogger said:


> bwahahahaha! Way back then when I first started cutting (and other work)..I cant tell you the model number of a single saw I used outside of the one I owned. Yep, get off work, hippie girls!!!! Now THOSE I remember the make/model!!!
> 
> hehehehe



Behave, Zog, yer gettin' way to old to be thinkin' about that stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Repeat after me: "I will not incite the mods"
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it's fun to imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> Behave, Zog, yer gettin' way to old to be thinkin' about that stuff.



Funny thing is...
The hot hippies of that day, are the scary grandma's of today...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Funny thing is...
> The hot hippies of that day, are the scary grandma's of today...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



She's not real scary. She does go barefoot a lot though. I'm not sure if any of those "hot" chicks could run a chainsaw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Since you guys refused to come stack that previous mess for me...
Why don't someone come stack this stuff instead... Pssshhh...
It don't get much easier... 
Can someone count the pieces obtained from only 1-48" round???
:msp_wink:


----------



## terryknight

are you making building blocks or firewood


----------



## Philbert

terryknight said:


> are you making building blocks or firewood



Same thing I was thinking: splitting or sawing?

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

terryknight said:


> are you making building blocks or firewood



Both...:msp_biggrin:

Corners!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Same thing I was thinking: splitting or sawing?
> 
> Philbert



I will have you know though... That 7900 will take a decent shaped round, and noodle pieces faster than a splitter could ever deal with something that big.. 
Long bar, sharp chain, and some horsepower will get er dun quick...


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Since you guys refused to come stack that previous mess for me...
> Why don't someone come stack this stuff instead... Pssshhh...
> It don't get much easier...
> Can someone count the pieces obtained from only 1-48" round???
> :msp_wink:



Looks like 50+??? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what the round came from... Lotsa Pecan right there...
36" bar for reference...


----------



## terryknight

those are some LARGE rounds


----------



## zogger

Hedgerow said:


> Funny thing is...
> The hot hippies of that day, are the scary grandma's of today...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Not all of them are scary, some are still hot!!

heheh

Now ME, yep, scary....


----------



## stihly dan

Thats pretty good when you can get 50-60 hrs of heat on 1 round.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihly dan said:


> Thats pretty good when you can get 50-60 hrs of heat on 1 round.



By weight, there is a full cord in those 2 chunks...
Bout 5000 lbs or better... My loader will lift ~3000 lbs, and the back of the tractor was wanting to buck on both pieces...
Good thing it was 4 wheel drive...


----------



## stihly dan

Amazing how fast the big ones add up when ya break em down.


----------



## stihly dan

Didn't you just buy an awesome monster splitter from iowa? Doe's he know you are noodling large rounds cause you don't trust his splitter. Just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihly dan said:


> Didn't you just buy an awesome monster splitter from iowa? Doe's he know you are noodling large rounds cause you don't trust his splitter. Just sayin.



That thing is for realistic size firewood production...And the log lift will lift anything you ask it to...
One problem...
If it brings a 48" round up and rolls it to you, you gotta be ready to catch it...
Pass...:msp_scared:
I like saws too much anyway...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Since you guys refused to come stack that previous mess for me...
> Why don't someone come stack this stuff instead... Pssshhh...
> It don't get much easier...



I offered to stack on shares...didn't hear back, I figured you must have found some imported labor... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## OakBuster

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Yes, real estate is expensive. Labor is not cheap like it used to be years ago.
> None of the guys working for me make minimum wage. They are way above that.
> Two of them have bought homes while working here.




How much do you sell your firewood for? also where do you get all your wood from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TeeMan

Not too impressive compared to some of the pictures I have seen on here...but this is a mix of some Oak (Live, Water, and White Oaks) that were scraps from Hurricane Isaac we have in the Fall last year here in Louisiana. I use firewood to just relax outside in the backyard by my firepit. It does not get too too cold here in South Louisiana!


----------



## palbin

Here is my firewood processing area ... 

View attachment 278824


To the left two 40-50 cubic meter ridges from previous
winter which one sees the short-ends of ... .

In the middle an older blue former 40-50 cubic meter 
ridge which I am now taking wood from and that obvio-
usly is soon extinct ... .

To the right my current wood pile build in progress ... .

(Edit: The white stuff is called SNOW by the way  .)


----------



## Foxfire

TeeMan said:


> Not too impressive compared to some of the pictures I have seen on here...but this is a mix of some Oak (Live, Water, and White Oaks) that were scraps from Hurricane Isaac we have in the Fall last year here in Louisiana. I use firewood to just relax outside in the backyard by my firepit. It does not get too too cold here in South Louisiana!



Sounds like a good reason to me to burn...nice pics.


----------



## Denis Gionet

zogger said:


> bwahahahaha! Way back then when I first started cutting (and other work)..I cant tell you the model number of a single saw I used outside of the one I owned. Yep, get off work, hippie girls!!!! Now THOSE I remember the make/model!!!
> 
> hehehehe



lmao !!!


Hedgerow said:


> This is what the round came from... Lotsa Pecan right there...
> 36" bar for reference...



Dude, that looks like a Husky 33 with a 24-incher next to the round .... Holey Lord t'underin' Mc-Jesus b'y !!! Them's some bigass Pecans right there ! Any nuts to be had, or the sabertooth squirrels got 'em all ?


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> lmao !!!
> 
> 
> Dude, that looks like a Husky 33 with a 24-incher next to the round .... Holey Lord t'underin' Mc-Jesus b'y !!! Them's some bigass Pecans right there ! Any nuts to be had, or the sabertooth squirrels got 'em all ?



:big_smile:

Does coon turds count???
There were lots of those...
Didn't wanna taste any though...


----------



## Ronaldo

palbin said:


> Here is my firewood processing area ...
> 
> View attachment 278824
> 
> 
> To the left two 40-50 cubic meter ridges from previous
> winter which one sees the short-ends of ... .
> 
> In the middle an older blue former 40-50 cubic meter
> ridge which I am now taking wood from and that obvio-
> usly is soon extinct ... .
> 
> To the right my current wood pile build in progress ... .
> 
> (Edit: The white stuff is called SNOW by the way  .)



palbin,

What kind of wood are you cutting there in Sweden? Wood piles look good!

Ron


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow, 
What kind of wood that we have around here would you compare that Pecan to. Oak or more like Hickory? I understand people like to use it for smoking meat so maybe Hickory. Is it a hard wood? 

Those are some HUGE PIECES--- lots of firewood in a chunk like that eh!

Ron


----------



## Hedgerow

Ronaldo said:


> Hedgerow,
> What kind of wood that we have around here would you compare that Pecan to. Oak or more like Hickory? I understand people like to use it for smoking meat so maybe Hickory. Is it a hard wood?
> 
> Those are some HUGE PIECES--- lots of firewood in a chunk like that eh!
> 
> Ron



Similar to Hickory... Stringy and twisted... Splits like crap..


----------



## palbin

Ronaldo said:


> palbin,
> 
> What kind of wood are you cutting there in Sweden? Wood piles look good!
> 
> Ron



Comercially you sell beech, birch or mixed firewood - the former the
priciest - the latter the cheapest - maximum diameter is 60 cm, other-
wise you get lower price ... . So this is also then more or less what you
can buy ... . People who use fire wood just for "pleasure" tend to have
an overbelief in the goodness of birch - I do not kno why - perhaps be-
cause it lits up easier - beech is heavier and therefore better with hig-
her energy content per volume, also less inclined to rot I belive. 

Even better is oak - the really big ones are mostly gone because having 
being used for ship builds - and still even better (because heavier) is 
hornbeam - used to make spline-wheels for windmills in the old days - 
but the latter ones you do not find much of ... .

I have cut virtually no beech so far - I prefer mixed firewood - and my 
wood piles consist of a very great variety of other leafy trees plus some 
coniferous trees.

There are an ample amont of big treas here despite that people not from
here strangly seem to belive otherwise  - I cut a blizzard fallen forty 
inch willow (I believe it was anyway) a fortnight ago - see picture 

View attachment 278947


and it has now been granted a rest in my new wood pile  . 

Thank you!


----------



## FLHX Storm

Since I am new to cutting and definitely stacking firewood, I figured I would give two different styles of stacking a try. Both types are where I processed the wood though I usually do it where I have the round piles. Here are pictures of both areas. 











I will appologise for the larger images, but the laptop I was using was overheating and in need of a cooling fan (I ordered 2) Once I fix the other one, then I'll go back to resizing the images. The laptop I'm currently using doesn't have all the programs loaded and is still doing those stupid updates even though it doesn't have all the bells n whistles the other one has. 

With my other laptop being down, that's why I haven't been posting here for about a week.


----------



## FLHX Storm

I forgot to mention, on those straight stacks, between then I placed small pieces maybe 6 to 8 inches in length on the ends to help stabilize the stacks, or at least that is what I hope it does.


----------



## stihl sawing

That looks awesome storm.


----------



## FLHX Storm

Thanks! I'm still as green as the wood I'm stacking! :msp_w00t: Next season I hope my piles look much better.


----------



## stihl sawing

FLHX Storm said:


> Thanks! I'm still as green as the wood I'm stacking! :msp_w00t: Next season I hope my piles look much better.


ya done better than most of here ever will.


----------



## TeeMan

FLHX Storm said:


> Since I am new to cutting and definitely stacking firewood, I figured I would give two different styles of stacking a try. Both types are where I processed the wood though I usually do it where I have the round piles. Here are pictures of both areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will appologise for the larger images, but the laptop I was using was overheating and in need of a cooling fan (I ordered 2) Once I fix the other one, then I'll go back to resizing the images. The laptop I'm currently using doesn't have all the programs loaded and is still doing those stupid updates even though it doesn't have all the bells n whistles the other one has.
> 
> With my other laptop being down, that's why I haven't been posting here for about a week.



I agree these stacks look very impressive!


----------



## stihl023/5

Wow Storm wow!


----------



## terryknight

FLHX Storm said:


> Since I am new to cutting and definitely stacking firewood, I figured I would give two different styles of stacking a try. Both types are where I processed the wood though I usually do it where I have the round piles. Here are pictures of both areas.



making stacking look like art


----------



## stihly dan

You do have nice stacks. But those small pieces between the rows will really slow down drying time. Blocks the wind from getten in there.


----------



## NHlocal

I'd say more than a little time and effort went into those stacks. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Well done! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mac88

FLHX Storm said:


> Thanks! I'm still as green as the wood I'm stacking! :msp_w00t: Next season I hope my piles look much better.



I wished mine looked half that good. Great stacks, great pics. :yourock:


----------



## winland

Here are my ugly piles of wood.

A couple of unsplit piles of ash and iron wood waiting to be split.










And the final product waiting to be burned.


----------



## stihl023/5

Very nice


----------



## Mac88

Looks good to me, Winland. That outta keep ya warm.


----------



## bigblackdodge

*Hot Chicks*



Mac88 said:


> She's not real scary. She does go barefoot a lot though. I'm not sure if any of those "hot" chicks could run a chainsaw.



Ah but Mac88, the real question would be.....can they still handle the wood?:censored::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bigblackdodge

*I love Noodling!*



Hedgerow said:


> I will have you know though... That 7900 will take a decent shaped round, and noodle pieces faster than a splitter could ever deal with something that big..
> Long bar, sharp chain, and some horsepower will get er dun quick...



Hey Hedgerow, I agree with ya on opting for noodling over wrestling around with a big bunch of twisted wood that ain't ever gonna stack good anyway!!!! 

The problem is what to do with all the noodles? That's why I'm trying to come up with a way to use all that tonnage from the splitter to press those noodles back into log form. Sure would make storing em and burning em much easier.


----------



## Philbert

bigblackdodge said:


> The problem is what to do with all the noodles? That's why I'm trying to come up with a way to use all that tonnage from the splitter to press those noodles back into log form.



We are probably getting waaaaay of topic here, but there were some threads (or Google searches) on converting newspaper into burnable 'bricks'. You might get some inspiration from those threads - but using your log splitter for this is a creative approach.

I had a neighbor come by and ask for all my noodles so that he could mix them up in his garden as mulch.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

bigblackdodge said:


> Hey Hedgerow, I agree with ya on opting for noodling over wrestling around with a big bunch of twisted wood that ain't ever gonna stack good anyway!!!!
> 
> The problem is what to do with all the noodles? That's why I'm trying to come up with a way to use all that tonnage from the splitter to press those noodles back into log form. Sure would make storing em and burning em much easier.



My daughter uses them to bed her calves and lambs... & nephew uses them for his hogs too.
Good stuff...


----------



## FLHX Storm

stihl sawing said:


> ya done better than most of here ever will.



Aww, y'all are just being sweet. I've seen a whole lot of really nice wood piles here on AS. Most of them a lot nicer than mine could ever aspire to be. But thanks for the vote of confidence. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm

stihly dan said:


> You do have nice stacks. But those small pieces between the rows will really slow down drying time. Blocks the wind from getten in there.



Well crap! Now I've got to figure out somethign else to help keep those piles upright. I have some pretty healthy winds coming in from the east and west sometimes in excess of 85mph especially during the winter months. Those are the long sides of that one pile.

Oh well, back tothe proverbial drawing board! :msp_smile:


----------



## stihly dan

Some people will stack a few sticks thru all three rows here and there. Seems to work pretty good. But if your getting 80 mi hr winds, Im sure they would dry in any position.


----------



## FLHX Storm

winland said:


> Here are my ugly piles of wood.
> 
> A couple of unsplit piles of ash and iron wood waiting to be split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final product waiting to be burned.



I love your piles, kind of makes me want to grab my axe and go split some more. Even if it's not mine! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm

bigblackdodge said:


> Hey Hedgerow, I agree with ya on opting for noodling over wrestling around with a big bunch of twisted wood that ain't ever gonna stack good anyway!!!!
> 
> The problem is what to do with all the noodles? That's why I'm trying to come up with a way to use all that tonnage from the splitter to press those noodles back into log form. Sure would make storing em and burning em much easier.



I take the noodles n mix them with the chips from the chipper and kind of turn them into compost. I just did a small garden with several inches of noodles n chips, then spread some coffee grounds, egg shells and ash over the top. After words I added another inch or so of noodles n chips. I'm figuring I'll also add a layer of year old compost to give it somewhat of a boost in decomposing and come spring I'll have one heck of a base for a garden.


----------



## tld400

FLHX Storm said:


> I love your piles, kind of makes me want to grab my axe and go split some more. Even if it's not mine! :msp_biggrin:



I wish you were my neighbor because I have a pile just like that and you would be welcome to split it anytime. Plenty of cld beer.


----------



## FLHX Storm

tld400 said:


> I wish you were my neighbor because I have a pile just like that and you would be welcome to split it anytime. Plenty of cld beer.



Sad thing is, I looked to see how far away you were. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Arbonaut

FLHX Storm said:


> I take the noodles n mix them with the chips from the chipper and kind of turn them into compost. I just did a small garden with several inches of noodles n chips, then spread some coffee grounds, egg shells and ash over the top. After words I added another inch or so of noodles n chips. I'm figuring I'll also add a layer of year old compost to give it somewhat of a boost in decomposing and come spring I'll have one heck of a base for a garden.



Stay away from Walnut. Juglone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hedgerow

Stroker Ace said:


> Stay away from Walnut. Juglone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Nothin ruins a garden quite like walnut...


----------



## FLHX Storm

Stroker Ace said:


> Stay away from Walnut. Juglone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks for the tip. :msp_thumbup: So far all I have in it are black birch, poplar, n oak noodles n chips.


----------



## Arbonaut

Hedgerow said:


> Nothin ruins a garden quite like walnut...



Especially a one that is growing within 100 feet.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Whoops!






Was out plowing the yard today, and got a little too close to my campfire wood stack when turning around with the plow truck. The stack used to be level to the top of the fencepost. Guess I need to have a bonfire soon. Restacking it doesn't seem like a lot of fun.


----------



## Whitespider

Walnut... miserable species of tree. Filthy crap under 'um all the time and nothin' grows around them... except more walnut trees, and they multiply like weeds. For some reason they tend to attract biting insects and those oversize rats people call squirrels. The transplants from the city living out here put up squirrel feeders; which got me thinking, so I put one up last fall so I'd have a clean shot at those pests... especially the little red ones.

Y'all reminded me or something. Last fall I took down around a dozen walnut trees along the north edge of the yard, using a cable and pulley so they'd drop in the woodlot rather than the lawn... and just took the easy stuff in 8-foot lengths for firewood. Because of the hard lean over the yard, I left the biggest one, planning on taking it after the ground froze... I suppose I should get after that pretty shortly.


----------



## Fatarrow

Whitespider said:


> Walnut... miserable species of tree. Filthy crap under 'um all the time and nothin' grows around them... except more walnut trees, and they multiply like weeds. For some reason they tend to attract biting insects and those oversize rats people call squirrels.* The transplants from the city living out here put up squirrel feeders; which got me thinking, so I put one up last fall so I'd have a clean shot at those pests... especially the little red ones*.



Last winter I took out 72 of those little vermin under my bird feeders! They get into everything and ruin it, especially wiring!


----------



## Fatarrow

And by vermin, I mean red squirrels, not city transplants! LOL!!!!!


----------



## terryknight

Fatarrow said:


> And by vermin, I mean red squirrels, not city transplants! LOL!!!!!



i misundersood


----------



## Jakers

Fatarrow said:


> And by vermin, I mean red squirrels, not city transplants! LOL!!!!!





terryknight said:


> i misundersood




an easy mistake to make for sure


----------



## Arbonaut

Walnut is good on ice cream. I can eat them plain. They have their place. Not within 100 ft of my garden, though.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stroker Ace said:


> Walnut is good on ice cream. I can eat them plain. They have their place. Not within 100 ft of my garden, though.



Have you ever had black Walnut pie???
Made like Pecan, but with black walnuts instead...
Funky goodness right there...


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Mac88 said:


> I've been giving serious consideration to doing the same. The local LP vender doesn't fill walk-in tanks any more, so you have to go to one of those "trade-a-tank" places. Pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> We used to buy kero at a local gas stop/minute market. They closed up last year. It wasn't cheap, but ya didn't have to drive far to get it.



K1 is clear here and it cost 3.79 per gallon and diesel is 10 cents higher gas on the other hand is 3.49 i use kerosene to heat my tiny work shop which is 15x15 my wood pile is terrible im down to one cord :msp_sad:


----------



## jthornton

jakewells said:


> K1 is clear here and it cost 3.79 per gallon and diesel is 10 cents higher gas on the other hand is 3.49 i use kerosene to heat my tiny work shop which is 15x15 my wood pile is terrible im down to one cord :msp_sad:



You got a whole cord left in February? Lucky Guy!

I'm down to limb wood, a pile of unsplit hickory, and a 1/4 finished splitter...

John


----------



## NHlocal

I loaded my woodshed with 4 1/2 cord last fall and still have about 2 cord left, probably 'cause of the "mild" weather..... 
I was up "dead wooding" an Oak in my back yard yesterday and got a pic of my woodshed, a little different point of view.
You can see the back half of the shed is empty.


----------



## terryknight

that's a different perspective


----------



## Arbonaut

Hedgerow said:


> Have you ever had black Walnut pie???
> Made like Pecan, but with black walnuts instead...
> Funky goodness right there...



Whoa !!!!!


----------



## Mac88

jakewells said:


> K1 is clear here and it cost 3.79 per gallon and diesel is 10 cents higher gas on the other hand is 3.49 i use kerosene to heat my tiny work shop which is 15x15 my wood pile is terrible im down to one cord :msp_sad:



I haven't bought any K1 lately, but I've seen it over $4.50/gal, diesel is about $4.30 and rising. I've got around 2 cords left, mostly hedge.


----------



## stihl023/5

jakewells said:


> K1 is clear here and it cost 3.79 per gallon and diesel is 10 cents higher gas on the other hand is 3.49 i use kerosene to heat my tiny work shop which is 15x15 my wood pile is terrible im down to one cord :msp_sad:



Gas just jumped to $3.95 here.:censored:



Mac88 said:


> I haven't bought any K1 lately, but I've seen it over $4.50/gal, diesel is about $4.30 and rising. I've got around 2 cords left, mostly hedge.



2 cord you would be a popsicle in about 2 weeks up here.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihly dan

stihl023/5 said:


> Gas just jumped to $3.95 here.:censored:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cord you would be a popsicle in about 2 weeks up here.:msp_biggrin:



Do you really go thru about a cord a week? I did not think that was even possable.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## NHlocal

My 2 cord should last through April, :msp_thumbup:
of course I'm expecting the temperatures to go up at least a "little" over the next 2 months. :msp_unsure:


----------



## tld400

I will have a ton of wood for next year but working on some scraps to get me through. Havent used any other source of heat yet and cant afford to buy seasoned wood. Luckly house is well insulated and temp was 58 in nj today so stove was shut down and house only got to 69 befor I lit a fire at 10 pm. Trying not to burn wet wood. This is my 2nd year with stove and I love it and I will never be short handed on wood again because it really sucks.


----------



## z50guru

Heres some of my gatherings from this season. All has been harvested from federal ground via permits and some DCNR land. I drag it home with my trusty rusty lil' "yodas". :msp_biggrin:















Heres todays haul of sugar maple and locust. 






The "humble abode". 






And the locust pole collection. My favorite "pile". :msp_love:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

z50guru said:


> Heres some of my gatherings from this season. All has been harvested from federal ground via permits and some DCNR land. I drag it home with my trusty rusty lil' "yodas". :msp_biggrin:
> [/IMG]



nice to see another Taco hauler 
you might check out Northwest off-road and their HD springs for your truck...#N73450 for those loads. i ran their springs for years, trouble free...just pair them with a good set of Bilstein shocks or the ride gets kinda rough.


----------



## russhd1997

stihly dan said:


> Do you really go thru about a cord a week? I did not think that was even possable.:msp_ohmy:



I don't know about Stihl023/5 but I can go through a cord a week easily with my OWB. I've got about 9 cords left and that will get me into May now that the coldest part of the winter is over. With the warmer temps of this past week I only used about 2/3rds of a cord. Through the summer when we only use the OWB for hot water I use about a cord a month.


----------



## Denis Gionet

A well-insulated house isn't hard to heat. My brother had a small 2-bedroom house that he'd heat with one armload of splits per 24 hours. Yup, one arm-load. Other than a couple of rads in the far rooms, that's all it cost him to heat.

I went out cutting in the slash piles in the bush nearby one day and brought him a good load in the half-ton, he said he heat the house almost all winter with that single load.


----------



## winland

z50guru said:


> Heres some of my gatherings from this season. All has been harvested from federal ground via permits and some DCNR land. I drag it home with my trusty rusty lil' "yodas". :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Heres todays haul of sugar maple and locust.



Looks like you have been having too much fun.
That is quite the load on that "yoda"


----------



## zogger

Denis Gionet said:


> A well-insulated house isn't hard to heat. My brother had a small 2-bedroom house that he'd heat with one armload of splits per 24 hours. Yup, one arm-load. Other than a couple of rads in the far rooms, that's all it cost him to heat.
> 
> I went out cutting in the slash piles in the bush nearby one day and brought him a good load in the half-ton, he said he heat the house almost all winter with that single load.



Wow, thats pretty good! How much insulation does he have in walls and ceiling? And what sort of windows?


----------



## stihl023/5

stihly dan said:


> Do you really go thru about a cord a week? I did not think that was even possable.:msp_ohmy:



Sarcasm, more like a month maybe less with these teen degree days. But I would hate to have to run the other funace more than I would like too.:msp_ohmy:




z50guru said:


> Heres some of my gatherings from this season. All has been harvested from federal ground via permits and some DCNR land. I drag it home with my trusty rusty lil' "yodas". :msp_biggrin:



That is impressive.


----------



## aokpops

This years haul !View attachment 279659
View attachment 279660
15 loads. just got the 372 .Now a lot of splitting.


----------



## Ronaldo

aokpops said:


> This years haul !View attachment 279659
> View attachment 279660
> 15 loads. just got the 372 .Now a lot of splitting.



Looking good, man! What do you think of that 372? I think they are about as good a saw as you will find. I have a 371 and simply love it. Thanks for sharing pics with us.:msp_wink:

Ron


----------



## TeeMan

Added another 1/4 cord rack to the cord rack yesterday. Also is my side 1/2 cord rack by the shed for overflow. Having the racks on the side of the driveway makes easy access to the wood for burning in the backyard firepit!


----------



## Hedgerow

Some from this weekend... Where we get it, and how we like to haul it...


----------



## Garmins dad

Hedgerow said:


> Some from this weekend... Where we get it, and how we like to haul it...



Very nice truck... Nice load of wood too..


----------



## jh35

Hedgerow said:


> Some from this weekend... Where we get it, and how we like to haul it...



Gooseneck firewoodin' rep sent. I do it the same way.


----------



## Mac88

Ya know, Hedgerow, if ya got one of those tri-axle 40 footers you could haul twice as much at one time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Ya know, Hedgerow, if ya got one of those tri-axle 40 footers you could haul twice as much at one time.



Yeah... But I'd never make the turn through the gate...:msp_mellow:


----------



## Mac88

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... But I'd never make the turn through the gate...:msp_mellow:



Shorter truck. :msp_smile:


----------



## aokpops

Ronaldo said:


> Looking good, man! What do you think of that 372? I think they are about as good a saw as you will find. I have a 371 and simply love it. Thanks for sharing pics with us.:msp_wink:
> 
> Ron


Should have bought one ten years ago.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mac88 said:


> Shorter truck. :msp_smile:



No....

Stack higher.....


----------



## stihl023/5

It looks like a little more would fit on the back. Nice truck one like that up here would have flow through ventilation.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl023/5 said:


> It looks like a little more would fit on the back. Nice truck one like that up here would have flow through ventilation.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah... Salt in the winter, and chloride on the gravel in the summer tends to eat em fast...
Don't miss that part...


----------



## homeyd

terryknight said:


> making stacking look like art


wow you are the man..paintence of Jobe,my mom would say


----------



## Jakers

homeyd said:


> wow you are the man..paintence of Jobe,my mom would say



wrong "guy".... those pics were posted by one of the very few ladies on our site. and we are dang glad to have her here with us. :hmm3grin2orange:

Her original message...



FLHX Storm said:


> Since I am new to cutting and definitely stacking firewood, I figured I would give two different styles of stacking a try. Both types are where I processed the wood though I usually do it where I have the round piles. Here are pictures of both areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will appologise for the larger images, but the laptop I was using was overheating and in need of a cooling fan (I ordered 2) Once I fix the other one, then I'll go back to resizing the images. The laptop I'm currently using doesn't have all the programs loaded and is still doing those stupid updates even though it doesn't have all the bells n whistles the other one has.
> 
> With my other laptop being down, that's why I haven't been posting here for about a week.


----------



## Arbonaut

We love you, Storm.


----------



## homeyd

Jakers said:


> wrong "guy".... those pics were posted by one of the very few ladies on our site. and we are dang glad to have her here with us. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Her original message...


 SORRY STORM i was so taken away bi the techinque and paintence i didnt realize i was speaking to a LADY.the kind lady you read about but very seldom get to meet .hope your not offended ,keep up the good work .even tho you makin some of us look real badddd. lol


----------



## Gavman

Jakers said:


> wrong "guy".... those pics were posted by one of the very few ladies on our site. and we are dang glad to have her here with us. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Her original message...



Two real nice stacks there, haven't seen those pics before


----------



## Campbell

One of many piles of wood I have strewn about the yard.View attachment 280167
View attachment 280168
Here is my wood hauler.


----------



## FLHX Storm

Stroker Ace said:


> We love you, Storm.



N I love all y'all too! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Campbell

I threw together a box in the basement so that I can drop the wood through the basement window and not have to haul it through the house. I got sick of sweeping up all of the bark. It will hold about 6 heaping wheelbarrows of wood. It's also nice not having to go outside on those really cold mornings.View attachment 280179
View attachment 280180
I'm running a vogelzang norseman 2500 add on furnace. It wasn't my first choice but I got a good deal on it at the local big box store. It was mismarked and I got an 11% rebate on top of that. I felt a bit guilty at first but then again I do spend tens of thousands of dollars there every year.


----------



## FLHX Storm

homeyd said:


> SORRY STORM i was so taken away bi the techinque and paintence i didnt realize i was speaking to a LADY.the kind lady you read about but very seldom get to meet .hope your not offended ,keep up the good work .even tho you makin some of us look real badddd. lol



Oh, no worries! Truly I'm not easily offended. 

As for my making some of y'all look bad, well, all I can say is beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and all of the piles I've seen here in AS, split or not, are beautiful. N the amount y'all process on a regular basis is very impressive. If I were to do even half as much, I'd be dead.


----------



## AllForFun2010

Absolutely loved this thread...spent most a rainy morning reading through it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Whitespider

Jakers said:


> *…one of the very few ladies on our site. and we are dang glad to have her…* :hmm3grin2orange:





Stroker Ace said:


> *We love you, Storm.*





homeyd said:


> *...the kind lady you read about but very seldom get to meet.*





FLHX Storm said:


> *N I love all y'all too!* :msp_biggrin:


Ohh please… I’m gonna’ lose my breakfast…


----------



## AIM

Ya it's gettin kind of sappy in here.:biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm

Whitespider said:


> Ohh please… I’m gonna’ lose my breakfast…


----------



## FLHX Storm

AIM said:


> Ya it's gettin kind of sappy in here.:biggrin:


----------



## baroil92

*Oops!*

View attachment 280318
View attachment 280317
This was approx 30cord of seasoned ash...I got lazy and parked my woodpile way to close to my OWB.View attachment 280316
The first picture is how I have it now.


----------



## NHlocal

WOW!!! YIKES!!! :msp_scared: I sure hope nobody was hurt. Was it really as bad as it looked?!? Minimal property damage I hope?!? 
Looks like you're back up "running" by the first pic?


----------



## Mac88

baroil92 said:


> This was approx 30cord of seasoned ash...I got lazy and parked my woodpile way to close to my OWB.The first picture is how I have it now.



Oh sheet, where's the fire hose?...

I'm glad it wasn't any worse. That's gotta suck.


----------



## Foxfire

Whoa!


----------



## tld400

Wow ,IM glad no one got hurt. Im wndering if home owners ins. would pay you for fire damage and 30 cords of wood. 30 cords at 200 a cord is 6000 bucks.


----------



## cnice_37

I am like that Native American dude in the old commercial when the car speeds by and throws their trash in the road....

Single tear running down my cheek, weeping for my fellow woodburner


----------



## Wolfen

man I fell for your loss of wood, but I'm glad nobody was hurt.

whats an OWB?


----------



## stihly dan

Wolfen said:


> man I fell for your loss of wood, but I'm glad nobody was hurt.
> 
> whats an OWB?



Better yet, why a owb? If it makes you feel better op, you are not the only one this has happened to this year.


----------



## Foxfire

Any clue as to how it started? An ember out the stack?


----------



## russhd1997

Wolfen said:


> man I fell for your loss of wood, but I'm glad nobody was hurt.
> 
> whats an OWB?



OWB = Outdoor Wood Boiler


----------



## Mac88

russhd1997 said:


> OWB = Outdoor Wood Boiler



Or Outdoor Woodpile Burner.


----------



## stihl023/5

Mac88 said:


> Or Outdoor Woodpile Burner.





:msp_ohmy:


----------



## hardpan

cnice_37 said:


> I am like that Native American dude in the old commercial when the car speeds by and throws their trash in the road....
> 
> Single tear running down my cheek, weeping for my fellow woodburner



That was a great commercial. I bet all the old dudes here remember it, oops, did I just give away my age? That sentiment is quite appropriate here.


----------



## Wolfen

russhd1997 said:


> OWB = Outdoor Wood Boiler



AHHHHHH I see says the blind man


----------



## ri chevy

Looks like you had plenty of heat for a little while at least!  Glad to hear that nobody got hurt.


----------



## crowbuster

Wow, sorry bout ur wood n stove, culda been worse, last winter guy down the roads hardy caught a bunch of leaves on fire that in turn caught the wood pile on fire that was stacked against the garage that had his truck, tractor, splitter and saws in it. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## FLHX Storm

baroil92;4170041This was approx 30cord of seasoned ash...I got lazy and parked my woodpile way to close to my OWB. The first picture is how I have it now.[/QUOTE said:


> Damn! That had to have been gut wrenching without a doubt. I could say I would have likely soiled myself if that would have happened to me.
> 
> Hopefully your OWB or the rest of your property didn't incur any damage!


----------



## hardpan

OK I found the old commercial from 1971 and mentioned earlier. That thing has been haunting my memory. I have the same feeling when I see a man's work and the environment being wasted. I'm guessing more on this site feel the same.

The Crying Indian - full commercial - Keep America Beautiful - YouTube


----------



## OhioGregg

hardpan said:


> OK I found the old commercial from 1971 and mentioned earlier. That thing has been haunting my memory. I have the same feeling when I see a man's work and the environment being wasted. I'm guessing more on this site feel the same.
> 
> The Crying Indian - full commercial - Keep America Beautiful - YouTube



Thanks for posting that hardpan. I remember that add well. Seeing how I graduated HS in 1972.


Gregg,


----------



## hardpan

OhioGregg said:


> Thanks for posting that hardpan. I remember that add well. Seeing how I graduated HS in 1972.
> 
> 
> Gregg,



1972. Me too.


----------



## NHlocal

hardpan said:


> OK I found the old commercial from 1971 and mentioned earlier. That thing has been haunting my memory. I have the same feeling when I see a man's work and the environment being wasted. I'm guessing more on this site feel the same.
> 
> The Crying Indian - full commercial - Keep America Beautiful - YouTube





OhioGregg said:


> Thanks for posting that hardpan. I remember that add well. Seeing how I graduated HS in 1972.
> 
> 
> Gregg,



I remember that commercial, it's a good one. I graduated "a bit" later, 1983. :msp_rolleyes:
Thanks for the post hardpan!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## hardpan

Imagine the cost of producing that commercial, almost nothing, yet it probably is one of the deepest hitting messages of all time and still has validity.


----------



## stihl sawing

OhioGregg said:


> Thanks for posting that hardpan. I remember that add well. Seeing how I graduated HS in 1972.
> 
> 
> Gregg,





hardpan said:


> 1972. Me too.


and me too.


----------



## ric5141

hardpan said:


> 1972. Me too.



Lots from the class of 72 here ...me too


----------



## hardpan

Now I'm spinning out of control off topic. 1971 was the height of the mini-skirt period and my old high school had a spiral stairs and........wow I have to get out of here.


----------



## stihly dan

I remember that commercial. And I am nowhere near as old as you old bastards. I wasn't even born when you graduated.


----------



## Mac88

stihly dan said:


> I wasn't even born when you graduated.



Dayum. Now I do feel old.


----------



## stihl023/5

stihly dan said:


> I remember that commercial. And I am nowhere near as old as you old bastards. I wasn't even born when you graduated.



I know I didn't even start school until 74


----------



## FLHX Storm

Mac88 said:


> Dayum. Now I do feel old.



But your as young as you feel! :msp_w00t: Time is linear, n age is irrelevant! 

I graduated HS in 1969. It was a very good year. :msp_biggrin: N btw, I don't look my age n certainly don't act it. I'm just well seasoned! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mac88

I got a few years and probably a lot of miles on ya, Storm.


----------



## rwoods

*Back on topic.*



ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane



I don't fit Shane's mold, but my wife commented that my little spot in the yard was getting pretty messy ... so about 7 hours of rented Bobcat time later: 



























Ron

View attachment 281325
View attachment 281326
View attachment 281327
View attachment 281328
View attachment 281329


----------



## stihly dan

Is that locust in the burn pile?


----------



## stihlguy

FLHX Storm said:


> But your as young as you feel! :msp_w00t: Time is linear, n age is irrelevant!
> 
> I graduated HS in 1969. It was a very good year. :msp_biggrin: N btw, I don't look my age n certainly don't act it. I'm just well seasoned! :msp_biggrin:



Need picture for proof!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## FLHX Storm

stihlguy said:


> Need picture for proof!!!:msp_thumbup:



 I really have but a scant few pictures of myself. I have one that I have shown but it is out of focus of myself dragging a deer across the yard to where I was going to process it. That picture is better than a year old and snagged from one of the security cameras. I suppose one day I should put on a set of leathers to go riding and get a picture of me in front of my bike or something. But until then the bad picture is the best I can do. 

View attachment 281355


----------



## stihl sawing

FLHX Storm said:


> I really have but a scant few pictures of myself. I have one that I have shown but it is out of focus of myself dragging a deer across the yard to where I was going to process it. That picture is better than a year old and snagged from one of the security cameras. I suppose one day *I should put on a set of leathers to go riding and get a picture of me in front of my bike or something*. But until then the bad picture is the best I can do.
> 
> View attachment 281355


Well dern, now you gonna have to do it.


----------



## FLHX Storm

N here's a picture of that area 11 months later. But without me in it!


----------



## FLHX Storm

stihl sawing said:


> Well dern, now you gonna have to do it.



Well ----------------------------- okay! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Lovewood33

I love looking at everyones wood piles and splitting areas. All this wood is making me drool lol. I have a very small pile compared to everyone else. Pile I have is about 3 and a half Alder trees and a little more Alder to add to it. View attachment 281364
View attachment 281365


----------



## DavdH

February 2013

View attachment 281366


View attachment 281367


----------



## FLHX Storm

Lovewood33 said:


> I love looking at everyones wood piles and splitting areas. All this wood is making me drool lol. I have a very small pile compared to everyone else. Pile I have is about 3 and a half Alder trees and a little more Alder to add to it. View attachment 281364
> View attachment 281365



Given a little time you will surely develop a bad case of FAD (firewood addiction disorder) Maybe even CAD (chainsaw addiction disorder) When I see a pile of unsplit wood like that, the first thing I think of is "where's my axe?"


----------



## stihl sawing

DavdH said:


> February 2013
> 
> View attachment 281366
> 
> 
> View attachment 281367


WOW, That oughta last ya a couple months.


----------



## stihl023/5

DavdH said:


> February 2013
> 
> View attachment 281366
> 
> 
> View attachment 281367



Now that is some wood.:msp_smile:


----------



## rwoods

stihly dan said:


> Is that locust in the burn pile?



Yes, from a downed tree. There is a little bit of everything; most is pretty rotten. Ron


----------



## Lovewood33

Your right that is a lot of wood, I wonder if hes willing to share


----------



## Wolfen

I love looking at everybody's wood piles, and by seeing them I know that yall are prepared for whats coming.


----------



## Ronaldo

Here is a few pictures of next years wood that is waiting to be cut and split. Hickory, Oak and Elm are the main species. Will probably need more than we have shown here as we feed an OWB for Grandpa, a furnace in Dads basement and a freestanding stove in my house.

Ron


----------



## hardpan

rwoods said:


> I don't fit Shane's mold, but my wife commented that my little spot in the yard was getting pretty messy ... so about 7 hours of rented Bobcat time later:
> 
> Looking good. You know what you have there? A spring bonfire. Cool evening, hot fire, a couple cold adult beverages, lawn chairs, friends and family. I do one like that every year.


----------



## rwoods

hardpan said:


> rwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fit Shane's mold, but my wife commented that my little spot in the yard was getting pretty messy ... so about 7 hours of rented Bobcat time later:
> 
> Looking good. You know what you have there? A spring bonfire. Cool evening, hot fire, a couple cold adult beverages, lawn chairs, friends and family. I do one like that every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already paid for my burn permit (gotta love city living) but until the wind dies down the FD won't be issuing it. Ron
Click to expand...


----------



## kennyl70

this is a few i have.
some trees i dropped and myView attachment 281537
View attachment 281538
lil ol wood shed that i keep full beside the stove. not much to look at ..... but hey it works lol


----------



## baroil92

:msp_scared:We still really aren't sure what caused the fire, because it was very damp around the woodpile. Right away we thought foul play because we had a dispute with a neighbor over some land we had permission to cut on and he didnt think so but after confronting him about it I really dont think he would have started it. So long story short Im pretty sure with as close as the pile was to the stove an ember fell out of the door while I was loading it for the evening and I didnt notice it or a spark came out of the chimney. My insurance came through with flying colors, they were awesome they covered the stove, the wood and all the tools and tarps that were around it when it burned, they even covered the underground pipe and insulated tube that it runs in. No one was hurt thats the main thing. If you have a set up like mine you should make sure that your insurance will cover you if you (god forbid) should ever have an accident like this.


----------



## NHlocal

baroil92 said:


> :msp_scared:We still really aren't sure what caused the fire, because it was very damp around the woodpile. Right away we thought foul play because we had a dispute with a neighbor over some land we had permission to cut on and he didnt think so but after confronting him about it I really dont think he would have started it. So long story short Im pretty sure with as close as the pile was to the stove an ember fell out of the door while I was loading it for the evening and I didnt notice it or a spark came out of the chimney. My insurance came through with flying colors, they were awesome they covered the stove, the wood and all the tools and tarps that were around it when it burned, they even covered the underground pipe and insulated tube that it runs in. No one was hurt thats the main thing. If you have a set up like mine you should make sure that your insurance will cover you if you (god forbid) should ever have an accident like this.



Glad to hear nobody was hurt and all worked out well in the end.


----------



## cnice_37

Steve you are killing me, couldn't find this thread...

Anyways, a different point of view and a little progression on the 2014-15 stack in the back row. Oh, I was sweeping the chimney so about 30' up or so.


----------



## H-Ranch

That's a darn good lookin' shed you have there.

I have several stacks that look like that too; cribbing midway in the stack because you decided to extend the length of the row!


----------



## tomtrees58

well so far its a good fire wood season sold 135 full cords getting ready for next year


----------



## cnice_37

H-Ranch said:


> That's a darn good lookin' shed you have there.
> 
> I have several stacks that look like that too; cribbing midway in the stack because you decided to extend the length of the row!



Had to stick the shed in there, I built it last summer and its my magnum opus (at least in the carpentry arena.)

I have a new idea this year for cribbing every 8 ft. Sort of a movable roof system that I have yet to build but will incorporate a skid, some metal roofing, and 2 cribbed columns for support plus the tractor and forks to move around. It works in my head, but real life will determine its feasibility. I hate to build a woodshed, mostly because I don't want to handle the wood again and making it huge doesn't seem viable. This would be the benefit of the shed without added handling, just can't handle snow drifts, but hey.


----------



## doogiegh

Lovewood33 said:


> I love looking at everyones wood piles and splitting areas. All this wood is making me drool lol. I have a very small pile compared to everyone else. Pile I have is about 3 and a half Alder trees and a little more Alder to add to it. View attachment 281364
> View attachment 281365




Are you stacking your wood or tiling your lawn with it? LOL 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gavman

tomtrees58 said:


> well so far its a good fire wood season sold 135 full cords getting ready for next year



Wow, nice pile, sales I presume or a real big leaky house in Alberta:msp_unsure:

Who does the work?


----------



## Fred Wright

Got the last of the red maple rounds out of the woods today. It's been raining a lot here and there was standing water and muck everywhere.

I pigged the woods up but got it done. 





















The garden seeds are started, too. C'mon spring.


----------



## tomtrees58

Gavman said:


> Wow, nice pile, sales I presume or a real big leaky house in Alberta:msp unsure:
> 
> Who does the work?


i split and stack 1 cord before work every day


----------



## stihly dan

You only work 135 days a year. Nice.


----------



## terryknight

stihly dan said:


> You only work 135 days a year. Nice.



Must be a government a job


----------



## stihl023/5

terryknight said:


> Must be a government a job



No govt. dont even work that much.


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> i split and stack 1 cord before work every day



:msp_thumbup:



stihly dan said:


> You only work 135 days a year. Nice.



 :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_lol:


----------



## NHlocal

cnice_37 said:


> Steve you are killing me, couldn't find this thread...
> 
> Anyways, a different point of view and a little progression on the 2014-15 stack in the back row. Oh, I was sweeping the chimney so about 30' up or so.



You've got yourself a VERY fine looking shed there. Was trying to sort out my new climbing setup yesterday after I got home from work. I set a rope 75ft up an Ash in my backyard (also pruned out some dead wood while I was up there  ) and got a bit of a different view of my wood shed.


----------



## tomtrees58

NHlocal said:


> :msp_thumbup:no i dont work in the rain or snow i am going to cut 175 cords this year rember i am and arborist too but go home fishing too:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_lol:


yup


----------



## jasult

work (PLAY) area)


----------



## stihl sawing

Tom trees has cut more wood in a month than most of us will cut in a lifetime. He hauls in some huge trees to cut up, and that's everyday.


----------



## jasult

not every day for me, only in between my other operations :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger

jasult said:


> work (PLAY) area)



What is the story on those stacking boxes?


----------



## jasult

zogger said:


> What is the story on those stacking boxes?



Story is that I park in 78 acre complex and a pallet contractor closed business 20 years ago. My land owner asked me to find a way to dispose of them . I sure found a way. Makes moving around easy with forks. These boxes are available as used units if you search.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=5&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=2nugDCmdwntWhd9DEAElzA&cp=11&gs_id=16&xhr=t&q=plastic+pallets&es_nrs=true&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=plastic+pal&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43148975,d.dmg&fp=443df112168ae7b8&biw=1280&bih=667


----------



## zogger

jasult said:


> Story is that I park in 78 acre complex and a pallet contractor closed business 20 years ago. My land owner asked me to find a way to dispose of them . I sure found a way. Makes moving around easy with forks. These boxes are available as used units if you search.
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=5&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=2nugDCmdwntWhd9DEAElzA&cp=11&gs_id=16&xhr=t&q=plastic+pallets&es_nrs=true&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=plastic+pal&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43148975,d.dmg&fp=443df112168ae7b8&biw=1280&bih=667



Well heck ya! You sure did find a use! I need to scrounge me some of those.


----------



## stihly dan

tomtrees58 said:


> yup


Totally jealous, And at the moment thinking you suck.:msp_drool:


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> yup



NICE! :msp_thumbup: 
Is that "kite surfing/boarding"? That looks like it would be a blast. I'd love to try it! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Itsme7

My new pile after 4 loads. Less than half of what i have stashed around the yard in rounds.


----------



## zogger

*Yard #2 update*

Finally got to start splitting again a few weeks ago. Just a little at a time, not pushing it.

This is my new technique, pallets on top of RxR ties. Left to right, pure hickory hearts, then pure oak hearts, then generic oak splits. Starting with the oak, all criss cross stacked. What the heck, not gonna run out of room and it will dry better. Ties, two pallets, space, then ties, two pallets, space. Stacking as high as I can reach. Even so I dont think I can quite get a full cord stacking that way on two pallets, but a good 2/3rds at least.






Still have this to go....those two mountains, the closer is all oak, that will be going on the new stacks, and the one behind is real random assorted everything, species and sizes. What I normally burn. Ill do a different stack area then. Keeping the primo stuff separate.
The big pine rounds in the background will get split to uniform kindling/small heater size splits. And way back yonder out of the picture into the fuzzy distance is my fun/sport wood, my stash of ash! Cant wait to get to that, going for a personal best fiskars speed record then....







Bonus pic! The rarest of southern critters. Some think they are legends, just campfire and too much shine talkin.....nope, they exist, but they usually hide during the day near fishing holes and take naps. Then they eat..and take more naps....

Pygmy Swamp Wookies!


----------



## tomtrees58

thanks ss i don't get to st pete beach to much now still doing storm damage about 6 months still back up



on li sound



for more work pic go to tomtrees work picks


----------



## Toddppm

jasult said:


> Story is that I park in 78 acre complex and a pallet contractor closed business 20 years ago. My land owner asked me to find a way to dispose of them . I sure found a way. Makes moving around easy with forks. These boxes are available as used units if you search.
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=5&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=2nugDCmdwntWhd9DEAElzA&cp=11&gs_id=16&xhr=t&q=plastic+pallets&es_nrs=true&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=plastic+pal&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.43148975,d.dmg&fp=443df112168ae7b8&biw=1280&bih=667



I have 8 of those boxes that I use to store bagged salt when plowing in the trucks. They are pretty expensive new! I got mine from a guy in TX off ebay and had them shipped. If you have extras I might be interested in buying some.


----------



## zogger

Itsme7 said:


> My new pile after 4 loads. Less than half of what i have stashed around the yard in rounds.



Thats some nice oak there man! Super fun whacking that stuff!


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> thanks ss i don't get to st pete beach to much now still doing storm damage about 6 months still back up
> 
> 
> 
> on li sound
> 
> 
> 
> for more work pic go to tomtrees work picks



.....always enjoy seeing the pics you post up of your "work", very nice.....


----------



## tomtrees58

some big red oak


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Philbert

Now what are you going to do with those Tom? Hollow them out and make barrels?

Philbert


----------



## NHlocal

Wow! That there is some big wood!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

More big stuff... 36" bar for reference...

[video=youtube;wpfaA-HdXdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpfaA-HdXdw&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=3[/video]

I tend to make saws look small...
That's a 9010, and it's a dandy...


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Hedgerow said:


> More big stuff... 36" bar for reference...
> 
> [video=youtube;wpfaA-HdXdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpfaA-HdXdw&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=3[/video]
> 
> I tend to make saws look small...
> That's a 9010, and it's a dandy...



Izz that you?

You got a Cute Butt .


----------



## Hedgerow

Muffler Bearing said:


> Izz that you?
> 
> You got a Cute Butt .



Just don't tell SS or the cow...
:msp_scared:

And I won't tell yer mom you're smokin' cigars again...
:msp_biggrin:

You need to come to the GTG in April...
Just sayin...


----------



## Homer177

*Pile in progress......*

View attachment 283461
View attachment 283462
View attachment 283463


Pics of my brother-inlaw's pile.


----------



## stihl023/5

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 283461
> View attachment 283462
> View attachment 283463
> 
> 
> Pics of my brother-inlaw's pile.



Very nice.


----------



## Big L

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 283461
> View attachment 283462
> View attachment 283463
> 
> 
> Pics of my brother-inlaw's pile.




Nice! ... looks like the construction of another holz hausen, nice!!


----------



## Homer177

*Pile in progress......*

View attachment 283571
View attachment 283572
View attachment 283573


....another day further. What a great day to be out in the sun!!! Grilling weather!!!


----------



## beerbelly

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 283571
> View attachment 283572
> View attachment 283573
> 
> 
> ....another day further. What a great day to be out in the sun!!! Grilling weather!!!



Do those chaps make my butt look big?! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beerbelly

By the way...kudos to Homer177 for a great splitter build. 

...and his son for humping rounds bigger than him!  That one is gonna cost me some day!

...and to Wife....awesome wood stacker & lunch maker! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Homer177

beerbelly said:


> Do those chaps make my butt look big?! :hmm3grin2orange:



No, butt the other one that I left out did. :msp_ohmy:

opcorn:



:lifter: .....and getting ready for round two!!! We may need to have dueling saws if my disk can take it......:chainsawguy:


----------



## beerbelly

Homer177 said:


> No, butt the other one that I left out did. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> :lifter: .....and getting ready for round two!!! We may need to have dueling saws if my disk can take it......:chainsawguy:





I'll cut. You split. Save your disc for the beer drinkin' !


----------



## Homer177

View attachment 284993
 View attachment 284995


----------



## T. Mainus

*The Pile*

View attachment 284996
View attachment 284997
View attachment 284998


I got a late start this year, did not start cutting until after the 1st of the year. But have been out every Saturday and a couple of Sundays since. The "Pile" measures 30'wide x 24' long and approximately 7' high in the center, 100% red oak. Starting to get a little muddy out in the woods, probably only a couple more week-ends before it will be to muddy to cut. Then time to start splitting.


----------



## zogger

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 284993
> View attachment 284995




Hellya!


----------



## zogger

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 284996
> View attachment 284997
> View attachment 284998
> 
> 
> I got a late start this year, did not start cutting until after the 1st of the year. But have been out every Saturday and a couple of Sundays since. The "Pile" measures 30'wide x 24' long and approximately 7' high in the center, 100% red oak. Starting to get a little muddy out in the woods, probably only a couple more week-ends before it will be to muddy to cut. Then time to start splitting.




And another Hellya!


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Hellya!





zogger said:


> And another Hellya!



(Big Gretchen Wilson fan, are ya, Zog?)

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> (Big Gretchen Wilson fan, are ya, Zog?)
> 
> Philbert



Actually..err..nope, had to look her up, but if she says hellya a lot, I could be a fan!


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Actually..err..nope, had to look her up, but if she says hellya a lot, I could be a fan!



(Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman - YouTube)

Philbert


----------



## stihl023/5

View attachment 284993
View attachment 284995
View attachment 284996
View attachment 284997
View attachment 284998


Very nice!


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> (Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman - YouTube)
> 
> Philbert



Hellya!


----------



## FLHX Storm

Philbert said:


> (Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman - YouTube)
> 
> Philbert



HellYeah!


----------



## beerbelly

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 284993
> View attachment 284995



3/16/13....Both piles DONE! Great job Homer, Boy, Wife & Lewie! Pics to follow. 

Tri-axle load. Did the math...at least what my old beer soaked brain could remember...and came up with 7.5 cords. Dry sunny location, plenty of wind. Should be nice and dry by next winter.

Now, on to Homies pile.........:chainsawguy:

But for today...Happy St. Paddy's....let the beer consumption begin!


----------



## tomtrees58

getter thear but still a lone way to go


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


>



Lookin' good! :msp_thumbup: 
Is the "unsplit log pile" still growing? Or are you at the just cut and split point in the whole process? Does the log pile ever stop growing at your place???


----------



## beerbelly

3 pics. 3/13, 1/13 & 12/12. Holzhausen still standing & Sophie McDoofus (St. Patrick's ref.) continues to be a great mutt!


----------



## zogger

beerbelly said:


> 3 pics. 3/13, 1/13 & 12/12. Holzhausen still standing & Sophie McDoofus (St. Patrick's ref.) continues to be a great mutt!



Those sure are pretty stacks.

Almost like, once they are built, you just want to leave them there!


----------



## Fred Wright

Made a dent in the stacks today, got a couple cord split and stacked. It's not finished, am hoping to get it wrapped up by next weekend. That should be the last of it until next winter.


----------



## stihl023/5

Nice and neat I like it!


----------



## zogger

Fred Wright said:


> Made a dent in the stacks today, got a couple cord split and stacked. It's not finished, am hoping to get it wrapped up by next weekend. That should be the last of it until next winter.



cool ness! I like your electro buster. 

Two cords in one day?!? You got me beat young fellah...When I split, maybe 8 to 10 wheelbarrow loads, thats it.

Bwa, all I did today was rearrange heaps and piles, cleared an area for the next stacks, and went through my RxR tie stash..I need better ones....the ones I have let are 75% rotten already. I also need stronger pallets, just put down my last medium strong one. You just can NOT scrounge any heavy pallets around here anymore, too many guys scrounge them and sell them. All I can find is medium wussy and completely unsuitable wussy. I may have to switch to just stacking up rotten ties and placing three rows instead of two to stack the splits on, and skip the bottom pallet.


----------



## tomtrees58

NHlocal said:


> Looking' good! :msp thumbs up:
> Is the "split log pile" still growing? Or are you at the just cut and split point in the whole process? Does the log pile ever stop growing at your place???


 no the unsplit pile well keep getter bigger we are cutting 6 days a week 6 more months of storm work we are bringing 5 truck loads a week tom


----------



## bigblackdodge

tomtrees58 said:


> no the unsplit pile well keep getter bigger we are cutting 6 days a week 6 more months of storm work we are bringing 5 truck loads a week tom



HOLY MOLY TOM!!!!:jawdrop::chainsawguy::yourock:


----------



## baroil92

The BEST part about those stacks is the lack of snow!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## PhilMcWoody

tomtrees58 said:


> no the unsplit pile well keep getter bigger we are cutting 6 days a week 6 more months of storm work we are bringing 5 truck loads a week tom



Inneressin, my part of Nassau (Town of North Hempstead) it looks like _most_ of the Sandy wood is done with. Though come to think of it, I do see a little now-rotten stuff around.

But I'm not a pro, just a humble minor-league scrounger, so I would not be getting calls like you guys.


----------



## ReggieT

Fred Wright said:


> Made a dent in the stacks today, got a couple cord split and stacked. It's not finished, am hoping to get it wrapped up by next weekend. That should be the last of it until next winter.


KOOL! What kinda wood?


----------



## tomtrees58

PhilMcWoody said:


> Inneressin, my part of Nassau (Town of North Hempstead) it looks like _most_ of the Sandy wood is done with. Though come to think of it, I do see a little now-rotten stuff around.
> 
> But I'm not a pro, just a humble minor-league scrounger, so I would not be getting calls like you guys.


this is last nights wood it came from bayville as far as wood on the roads go to brookville :msp_scared:not main roads


----------



## Fred Wright

ReggieT said:


> KOOL! What kinda wood?



Sweetgum and red maple mostly.


----------



## Biglurr54

Here's my area. It gets bucked and split here, then dumped in the field for a year, then brought back down and stacked on pallets and covered with EPDM in the spring. As this pic was from last fall. This wood is in the process of being picked out of the field and stacked around the boiler for next winter. 

Maybe some is getting burned this Spring because it is so damn cold still!


----------



## zogger

Biglurr54 said:


> Here's my area. It gets bucked and split here, then dumped in the field for a year, then brought back down and stacked on pallets and covered with EPDM in the spring. As this pic was from last fall. This wood is in the process of being picked out of the field and stacked around the boiler for next winter.
> 
> Maybe some is getting burned this Spring because it is so damn cold still!



Thats a nice pile! Is that around one winters worth for you?


----------



## Biglurr54

One year supply. About 7 to 8 cords. Depends on how nice I am to my wood guy and how motivated I am to go out and cut wood of the property.


----------



## Fred Wright

Got some of the main stack of rounds knocked out today. Had to go into work for four hours this morning, that put me behind. 

The pile I've been working on is finished. Two years ahead, finally. I've still got around a half cord to bust up and split. That's all red maple, the gum is done. What's left is going on the rows that were supposed to be next year's wood but ended up being this year's wood. They'll be cross stacked, should be OK to burn by this time next year.

In a way I'm glad to see the last of it for now. I love working up firewood but have a boatload of spring and summer projects on the dance card. My mater and pepper seedlings are thriving and I haven't even gotten into the garden to till yet. Garage roof needs fixing, siding needs powerwashed. The yard is full of deadfall; that's gotta be cleaned up before the weed patch starts growing again.

Oh yeah, I gotta PM the JD mower... blades need sharpened and the deck belt is suspect. There ain't no rest for the wicked around here.


----------



## Homer177

View attachment 286427
They look good from my house. :msp_thumbup:


View attachment 286426
:msp_ohmy: :msp_mad: Not from this side.


Beerbelly has some more work to do again.


----------



## zogger

Biglurr54 said:


> One year supply. About 7 to 8 cords. Depends on how nice I am to my wood guy and how motivated I am to go out and cut wood of the property.



decent amount of work there!


----------



## zogger

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 286427
> They look good from my house. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 286426
> :msp_ohmy: :msp_mad: Not from this side.
> 
> 
> Beerbelly has some more work to do again.



HAHAHAHA! OOOPS!

many choice words later.....I had a piece of a stack go over on me two weeks ago, *choice words*.... hehehehehe


----------



## zogger

Fred Wright said:


> Got some of the main stack of rounds knocked out today. Had to go into work for four hours this morning, that put me behind.
> 
> The pile I've been working on is finished. Two years ahead, finally. I've still got around a half cord to bust up and split. That's all red maple, the gum is done. What's left is going on the rows that were supposed to be next year's wood but ended up being this year's wood. They'll be cross stacked, should be OK to burn by this time next year.
> 
> In a way I'm glad to see the last of it for now. I love working up firewood but have a boatload of spring and summer projects on the dance card. My mater and pepper seedlings are thriving and I haven't even gotten into the garden to till yet. Garage roof needs fixing, siding needs powerwashed. The yard is full of deadfall; that's gotta be cleaned up before the weed patch starts growing again.
> 
> Oh yeah, I gotta PM the JD mower... blades need sharpened and the deck belt is suspect. There ain't no rest for the wicked around here.



Just wayy too neat and tidy! great stacks!

spring projects..garden...yep....soon as the dirt goes back to a semi solid state, Ill get right to it....


----------



## Charlie H

beerbelly said:


> 3 pics. 3/13, 1/13 & 12/12. Holzhausen still standing & Sophie McDoofus (St. Patrick's ref.) continues to be a great mutt!



Why stack like this? Is the middle full of wood.


----------



## beerbelly

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 286427
> They look good from my house. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 286426
> :msp_ohmy: :msp_mad: Not from this side.
> 
> 
> Beerbelly has some more work to do again.





Charlie H said:


> Why stack like this? Is the middle full of wood.



Yes they are full of wood. They hold a lot of wood in a small space. 7.5 cords in these two piles. ....and they look cool....if they stay standing!!!!!:angry2:

Oh well....it'll give Wife something to do instead of watching me drink beer!!! :msp_w00t:

Seriously...what a bummer. But, that is life. Now get stacking, Wife!


----------



## stihl023/5

beerbelly said:


> Yes they are full of wood. They hold a lot of wood in a small space. 7.5 cords in these two piles. ....and they look cool....if they stay standing!!!!!:angry2:
> 
> Oh well....it'll give Wife something to do instead of watching me drink beer!!! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Seriously...what a bummer. But, that is life. Now get stacking, Wife!



Seriously? That should get you nothing!:msp_sad:


----------



## beerbelly

stihl023/5 said:


> Seriously? That should get you nothing!:msp_sad:



It'll get me a kick in the arse if she reads it!:msp_scared:


----------



## stihl023/5

beerbelly said:


> It'll get me a kick in the arse if she reads it!:msp_scared:



That would be about it.


Or


----------



## Homer177

beerbelly said:


> It'll get me a kick in the arse if she reads it!:msp_scared:



 ....will be all ya get. opcorn:


----------



## Homer177

On to the next tandem ax truck load! And its got to start somewhere....:help:

View attachment 286537
View attachment 286538


Snow is gone for now, we'll see if that's it for the year.


----------



## Typhke

A lot of nice pictures here! Keep it up guys!

I posted a while back, #2420 on p162.

The picture there changed to this:
View attachment 286548


Next:
View attachment 286552
View attachment 286558

Should be enough for one year.

Stacked it all in the beginning of the month. Didn't build a Holz Hauf/Haus, just stacked them the easy way :wink2:.

Got a new load a few days later .
View attachment 286550

You can see 2 U shapes with some logs, easy way for sawing them all at once (a lot of small diameters in this load). These were for testing, made a rack on the trailer now so I don't have to bent over and I can cut them up in the garden instead of on the street.

View attachment 286557

I'm a little bit further as this picture now, going a little bit slow due to snow, rain for days & too much hours at school. Started stacking the logs (before splitting) instead of just dumping them in the garden like the first picture. Easy for splitting them and the current load should be double as much as last load so I'll need the space.


----------



## beerbelly

Homer177 said:


> ....will be all ya get. opcorn:




I got dinner! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Fred Wright

Thanks folks. I try to keep it neat. 

Got out today for a couple hours and finished one stack of rounds. It's kinda slow going 'cause I have to handle it more often. Split, load in the cart, drive around to the unfinished wood pile and stack.

Got another pile of rounds to go and that'll be it for the duration. Might have to drag out some 4x4s to stack the overflow on. Hope to have it wrapped next weekend.


----------



## tomtrees58

some locust


----------



## tomtrees58

crap maple


----------



## ShaneLogs

That Maple looks a little rotten there, Tom!


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> crap maple



Beware of Dog.....? :msp_ohmy: 
Is that maple more valuable than you're lettin' on? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Some nice looking piles there guys.

I approve! 

:msp_tongue:


----------



## ReggieT

tomtrees58 said:


> some locust



Man...that locust looks really good. I've yet to burn or cut one stick of it...There's a lady on Craigslist who has a bunch of Honey locust bottoms for free...just been too much rainfall around here to get to it! 
By the way...how does honey locust split and burn?

Thanks
Reggie


----------



## tomtrees58

ReggieT said:


> Man...that locust looks really good. I've yet to burn or cut one stick of it...There's a lady on Craigslist who has a bunch of Honey locust bottoms for free...just been too much rainfall around here to get to it!
> By the way...how does honey locust split and burn? locust splits best green its the hotest wood / more btu then oak but bo not put just it in wood stove you will melt it


----------



## ShaneLogs

There's gotta be something valuable about that maple that Tom isn't telling us about :msp_sleep:


----------



## macattack_ga

Got a late snow this AM.
View attachment 286721


----------



## Mac88

macattack_ga said:


> Got a late snow this AM.
> View attachment 286721



Nice fox there in the background.


----------



## tramp bushler

Did u call it in or did it just show up.? I'm amazed y'all got snow in Va. this time of year.


----------



## tomtrees58

ShaneLogs said:


> There's gotta be something valuable about that maple that Tom isn't telling us about :msp sleep:



no its just silver maple:msp_scared:opcorn:


----------



## tomtrees58

but i do have some oak coming in soon


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> but i do have some oak coming in soon



You've got some "careful" work to do there.....:msp_ohmy: 
Nice pics. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tomtrees58

NHlocal said:


> You've got some "careful" work to do there.....:msp_ohmy:
> Nice pics. :msp thumbs up:



its a crane removal


----------



## NHlocal

tomtrees58 said:


> its a crane removal



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ReggieT

tomtrees58 said:


> its a crane removal


Hmm...and not F250 snatch down work? :msp_tongue:


----------



## ShaneLogs

tomtrees58 said:


> but i do have some oak coming in soon



Fun Fun. Had to deal with a Maple that looked like this yesterday. On a crazy steep slope too


----------



## brenndatomu

This is a tree line we have been working on taking down for a local farmer.
View attachment 286742
The tree line in the center of the pic, taken from the road.
View attachment 286743
Before we started,(last fall) standing in the middle looking south.
View attachment 286744
Standing in the middle, looking north.
View attachment 286745
The growing log pile at home. This about 2/3 of what we are to take down before the weather breaks. Gotta get busy...


----------



## CRE1992

Guswhit said:


> It is a 1984 model 406 I purchased from the state of New Jersey theat used it to plow snow and it also had a 26' mulag boom mower mounted on it for mowing along guard rails. It is a 6 cylinder diesel.



If you don't mind me asking how much did this set you back?


----------



## macattack_ga

tramp bushler said:


> Did u call it in or did it just show up.? I'm amazed y'all got snow in Va. this time of year.



The fox just showed up. I wouldn't have a clue how to call one in. 
Can't tell by the photo, but we're in the thick of the DC suburbs. Lots of people, houses & traffic.
Here's the fox next to a brush pile (for woodpile/splitting area relevance)

...and the snow is gone.

View attachment 286892


----------



## Nizina

*Wood Shed*

My wood shed is capable of holding about 16 cords of wood and is almost full now. Most of the wood is White Spruce, but there is also some Black Spruce and Birch. I use a 2152 Jonsered chainsaw and a Fiskars splitting maul. Shown below is my wood pile and my wife helping get the logs out of the forest with a pulk.
View attachment 287430
View attachment 287431


----------



## Jere39

This is my ready pile, I cut and split in the woods, then haul to here. I believe this is the last load of the year.







View attachment 287432


----------



## zogger

Nizina said:


> My wood shed is capable of holding about 16 cords of wood and is almost full now. Most of the wood is White Spruce, but there is also some Black Spruce and Birch. I use a 2152 Jonsered chainsaw and a Fiskars splitting maul. Shown below is my wood pile and my wife helping get the logs out of the forest with a pulk.
> View attachment 287430
> View attachment 287431



Ha! good looking wood and draft mule there!


----------



## zogger

Jere39 said:


> This is my ready pile, I cut and split in the woods, then haul to here. I believe this is the last load of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287432



Nice rig! What can you get in that, around 1/6th of a cord or so?


----------



## Jere39

zogger said:


> Nice rig! What can you get in that, around 1/6th of a cord or so?



When I'm hopping logs and rocks, I usually put about 1/8th a cord in it. Floats better than if I over load it. I usually cut and split where I felled the tree. Which is never far from my sheds and stacks. I also pace myself, so on this last dead Red Oak, that was about 4-6 rounds as I move up the tree; split, loaded, hauled, and stacked. I have a bigger trailer I can load half a cord comfortably and pull with this. But, I prefer to tread lightly in the woods, winding between the trees rather than making cart paths/roads.






View attachment 287460
View attachment 287461


----------



## tomtrees58

ReggieT said:


> Hmm...and not F250 snatch down work? :msp_tongue:


no the brake is up 50' and thears 59 sail boats under it


----------



## zogger

Jere39 said:


> When I'm hopping logs and rocks, I usually put about 1/8th a cord in it. Floats better than if I over load it. I usually cut and split where I felled the tree. Which is never far from my sheds and stacks. I also pace myself, so on this last dead Red Oak, that was about 4-6 rounds as I move up the tree; split, loaded, hauled, and stacked. I have a bigger trailer I can load half a cord comfortably and pull with this. But, I prefer to tread lightly in the woods, winding between the trees rather than making cart paths/roads.



That makes sense, using the smaller trailer. I used to do that with the wheelhorse, just snaking through the woods, but now I use the deutz and aint no snaking through the woods with that, not much anyway.


----------



## walkerdogman85

I have cut 11 truck loads so far this year for this up coming winter! I will get my splitter soon from my buddy and get to work.. It's hickory oak cherry and elm. A guy I work with skidded them out of the woods for me and had them all laid out from a wind storm we had last summer!!


----------



## Philbert

walkerdogman85 said:


> I have cut 11 truck loads so far this year for this up coming winter! I will get my splitter soon from my buddy and get to work.. It's hickory oak cherry and elm. A guy I work with skidded them out of the woods for me and had them all laid out from a wind storm we had last summer!!



Nice Buddy!

Philbert


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Nizina said:


> My wood shed is capable of holding about 16 cords of wood and is almost full now. Most of the wood is White Spruce, but there is also some Black Spruce and Birch. I use a 2152 Jonsered chainsaw and a Fiskars splitting maul. Shown below is my wood pile and my wife helping get the logs out of the forest with a pulk.
> View attachment 287430
> View attachment 287431



I did firewood this way for ten years, harvesting every winter for the next. I was laid off in the winters from doing road construction and enjoyed it. Had to drag in 100 lb propane bottles 1,300' too in the winter. Makes for sleeping well. Now I cut very little in the woods and buy 20 cord loads. Thanks for the pictures. Crane


----------



## Nizina

*Summer Wood in the Wrangell Mountains*



zogger said:


> Ha! good looking wood and draft mule there!



My same little helper using the 6-wheeler in the summer time with a small load of Birch.





View attachment 287545


----------



## walkerdogman85

I brought two more loads home today elm and some Japanese chestnut he cut down. My wife said the wood pile looks bad I said it looks like a pile of hard work!!


----------



## Mac88

The pile may look bad but the savings look real good. Maybe your Mrs will help you straighten it up to her satisfaction.


----------



## walkerdogman85

Doubt it lol she helped me one time and couldn't even make it for a whole load! No she understands jut doesn't like the huge pile


----------



## zogger

Nizina said:


> My same little helper using the 6-wheeler in the summer time with a small load of Birch.



Pretty neat! I had to look it up, you are out in the boon dockers there. Worlds ex richest copper mine.


----------



## zogger

walkerdogman85 said:


> I brought two more loads home today elm and some Japanese chestnut he cut down. My wife said the wood pile looks bad I said it looks like a pile of hard work!!



Looks good to me!

Garden Goddess goes to me, dont you have enough saws? Me: Nope, told you I was going for one hundred runners...

Also, dont you have enough wood now? Me: Nope, want to get ten years ahead.....


----------



## Nizina

*Kennecott Copper Company*



zogger said:


> Pretty neat! I had to look it up, you are out in the boon dockers there. Worlds ex richest copper mine.



You've done your homework. The Kennicott mine in Alaska, opened in 1909 and shut down in 1939, is the name sake for the Kennecott Copper Company.


----------



## Fred Wright

I hope you folks are well and enjoying the weekend. 

The remaining firewood rounds are all split and stacked. Got the wood finished yesterday but it was too late in the evening to get photos. Boy, I'm glad that's done for the duration. I enjoy working up firewood but not all the darn time. This puts us three years ahead. The stack is sloppy but it's gonna be gone by this time next year anyhow.

Went to the grocery in town today for Easter dinner stuff. They had fruit trees for $13.00 each. So we picked up 5 of them. Two apple, two pear and a flowering tree that supposedly attracts hummingbirds. The apple and pear trees, the label said they needed another variety in order to produce fruit. That's why we got two of each, different varieties. We may live long enough to see 'em actually produce fruit, lol.

Digging the holes wasn't too bad. It's been raining a lot here and the ground was nice and soft. The SheWolf helped with raking the soil over the root balls and watering. I'm gonna leave the garden hose out there and water 'em often for now. Still worked up a sweat though. Glad I don't have to do that stuff for a living. Got the garden plot tilled, too. 

Have a happy Easter, everyone and get some rest.


----------



## NHlocal

Nizina said:


> My same little helper using the 6-wheeler in the summer time with a small load of Birch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287545



Sure ain't easy livin' up there. You both have my respect.  I like your little helper's sidearm, 357? :msp_w00t: In case the bears get too friendly? :msp_ohmy: 
Be safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## comnrailpwr

This is the last 4 days work of hauling. 98% cherry. Now to buck am split some. Hopefully we're close to 20 cord with this.


----------



## Jakers

walkerdogman85 said:


> I have cut 11 truck loads so far this year for this up coming winter! I will get my splitter soon from my buddy and get to work.. It's hickory oak cherry and elm. A guy I work with skidded them out of the woods for me and had them all laid out from a wind storm we had last summer!!



im still jealous. you live in alaska and can already cut wood for next year. i live in minnesota and itll be another month before the snow is gone enuf to even get in the woods. two months before the mud dries up and thats only if we dont get any rain. may is usually a really wet month around here so im not holding my breath


----------



## zogger

Fred Wright said:


> I hope you folks are well and enjoying the weekend.
> 
> The remaining firewood rounds are all split and stacked. Got the wood finished yesterday but it was too late in the evening to get photos. Boy, I'm glad that's done for the duration. I enjoy working up firewood but not all the darn time. This puts us three years ahead. The stack is sloppy but it's gonna be gone by this time next year anyhow.
> 
> Went to the grocery in town today for Easter dinner stuff. They had fruit trees for $13.00 each. So we picked up 5 of them. Two apple, two pear and a flowering tree that supposedly attracts hummingbirds. The apple and pear trees, the label said they needed another variety in order to produce fruit. That's why we got two of each, different varieties. We may live long enough to see 'em actually produce fruit, lol.
> 
> Digging the holes wasn't too bad. It's been raining a lot here and the ground was nice and soft. The SheWolf helped with raking the soil over the root balls and watering. I'm gonna leave the garden hose out there and water 'em often for now. Still worked up a sweat though. Glad I don't have to do that stuff for a living. Got the garden plot tilled, too.
> 
> Have a happy Easter, everyone and get some rest.



WTG man! Nice to be ahead on the heat! Dont worry about those fruit trees, give it just two years! We put some in the second year here, now they are nice and get tons of fruit. Also put in some grapes. We get jellies, pies, sauce and fresh eating from them, real nice really, what would normally be just lawn to mow space. Still have to mow and trim around them, but whut the heck, not that hard and worth it. Weve also had good luck taking branches and rooting them to make more trees. Gonna do some more soon now. Have to trim them anyway...


----------



## tomtrees58

comnrailpwr said:


> This is the last 4 days work of hauling. 98% cherry. Now to buck am split some. Hopefully we're close to 20 cord with this.


opcorn:maybe 8 cords but not 20


----------



## Nizina

NHlocal said:


> I like your little helper's sidearm, 357? :msp_w00t: In case the bears get too friendly? :msp_ohmy:
> Be safe. :msp_thumbsup:


It is a .357 for bear, but moose can sometimes be a problem as well.


----------



## Nizina

Sandhill Crane said:


> I did firewood this way for ten years, harvesting every winter for the next. I was laid off in the winters from doing road construction and enjoyed it. Had to drag in 100 lb propane bottles 1,300' too in the winter. Makes for sleeping well. Now I cut very little in the woods and buy 20 cord loads. Thanks for the pictures. Crane



Crane
I understand the 100 lb propane bottle thing. We do it as well, but can get pretty close to the cabin with the 6-wheeler. As for the heating wood, there is no one out here in the middle of nowhere that delivers fire wood, so we do it ourselves by necessity. Snowmobiles and ATVs take much of the work out of it, but then I'm still staying healthy clearing trail and splitting wood. :msp_smile:
Nizina


----------



## walkerdogman85

Jakers said:


> im still jealous. you live in alaska and can already cut wood for next year. i live in minnesota and itll be another month before the snow is gone enuf to even get in the woods. two months before the mud dries up and thats only if we dont get any rain. may is usually a really wet month around here so im not holding my breath



I live in ohio and I took advantage of the warm dry weather the last few days but its raining now go figure but I believe I have enough for next winter! I plan on cutting here and there weather permitting


----------



## AllForFun2010

NOt to many empty wood pile pictures being posted after winter...either way thanks for the great reading material throughout these boards. Raining rather hard this morning so figured I'd catch up on some topics with a couple cups of coffee. This muddy mess mother nature is producing is not helping my effort on getting wood out this week.


----------



## tomtrees58

i got a bucket truck from tamarack in canton yeas ago the guys name was matt


----------



## NHlocal

AllForFun2010 said:


> NOt to many empty wood pile pictures being posted after winter...either way thanks for the great reading material throughout these boards. Raining rather hard this morning so figured I'd catch up on some topics with a couple cups of coffee. This muddy mess mother nature is producing is not helping my effort on getting wood out this week.



Thanks for the reminder! :msp_thumbup: 
Got the day off from work(I'm no "April fool" :hmm3grin2orangeto clean up the dead wood I've been pruning out of the trees in my back yard. I also pulled the tarps off the sides of my wood shed, I don't think we'll get enough "bad weather" to justify keeping 'em on any longer. I took these pics about 30 minutes ago. Still have a pretty good amount of wood left, it's been a mild winter overall. I'll probably end up with about half of whats there at the end of "the heating season". 











By the way, if no one has said it already(even if they have), Welcome to Arboristsite! :msp_smile:


----------



## Blazin

Last weekends' pile, soon as I can get the splitter to it I'll hit it :msp_thumbup:


----------



## farmer steve

Blazin said:


> Last weekends' pile, soon as I can get the splitter to it I'll hit it :msp_thumbup:



Did you get those pics from Laird?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blazin

farmer steve said:


> Did you get those pics from Laird?:msp_biggrin:



No, he's so feeble he couldn't make it up on top of the hill. :msp_unsure:


----------



## stihl sawing

Lairds makin a killin sellin these pics.


----------



## 740jsmayle

I will be heating with an add-on wood furnace next winter this is the results of my first day of splitting and stacking . The 2nd pic is the noodle pile.


----------



## NHlocal

740jsmayle said:


> I will be heating with an add-on wood furnace next winter this is the results of my first day of splitting and stacking . The 2nd pic is the noodle pile.



Nice work. :msp_thumbup: I see you left plenty of room to stack for your future "Fiskars Workout Programs".....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## philoshop

What's left of this year's stash. A serious mix of what I thought was junk. Ended up ok after I sorted it and split it up.The ash on the right is from flra_dave's project a couple of weeks ago. Thanks again, Dave.
View attachment 288092

About a cord of black locust for the coming season. Another half cord of tops still out in the muddy woods. It'll wait.
View attachment 288093


----------



## Ronaldo

philoshop said:


> What's left of this year's stash. A serious mix of what I thought was junk. Ended up ok after I sorted it and split it up.The ash on the right is from flra_dave's project a couple of weeks ago. Thanks again, Dave.
> View attachment 288092
> 
> About a cord of black locust for the coming season. Another half cord of tops still out in the muddy woods. It'll wait.
> View attachment 288093



It is nice to come into April and still have some wood left, isnt it.:msp_w00t:

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Ronaldo said:


> It is nice to come into April and still have some wood left, isnt it.:msp_w00t:
> 
> Ron



Ayuh, it sure is!


----------



## philoshop

Didn't think I had much in that grubby lookin' pile 'til I started sortin' through it. I'm going to make it


----------



## blockhead22

*my set up for now*

Well I got my first log truck load cut :chainsawguy::greenchainsaw::kilt:up here's a look at my here's a look at my setup. how do I upload photos from my phone I tried using the program and click and upload but nothing appeared it was blank any suggestions thanks


----------



## tramp bushler

Blockhead ; you find out, let me know would u. I've tried everything and nothing. Back before photo bucket changed I would upload to there then post on AS. Now They only let me post to fb or twitter.


----------



## zogger

tramp bushler said:


> Blockhead ; you find out, let me know would u. I've tried everything and nothing. Back before photo bucket changed I would upload to there then post on AS. Now They only let me post to fb or twitter.



I just upload to the site here, no need for outside hosting.


----------



## dirtyj

Have another 4 cords to stack!


----------



## ptjeep

tramp bushler said:


> Blockhead ; you find out, let me know would u. I've tried everything and nothing. Back before photo bucket changed I would upload to there then post on AS. Now They only let me post to fb or twitter.



If you purchase the $2 (i think) tapatalk app, you can upload pics straight from your phone and they will show in the post, nothing to click on. With the BS required to post pics on this site, its really worth $100!


----------



## tramp bushler

OK. Thanks.


----------



## _CROW

View attachment 288487



taskswap said:


> Nice saw horse. Just curious, how do you move the logs onto it? You're not doing it by hand are you?




Yes, by hand. If the logs are too big for me to move, I just cut them on the ground. It's nice to load the buck up with logs and cut all at once without being bent over the whole time. Plus the spacing of the arms helps me keep my cuts the same length.


----------



## NHlocal

_CROW said:


> View attachment 288487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by hand. If the logs are too big for me to move, I just cut them on the ground. It's nice to load the buck up with logs and cut all at once without being bent over the whole time. Plus the spacing of the arms helps me keep my cuts the same length.



Nice pile of wood you got there.....:msp_thumbup:
I like the sawhorse.


----------



## Hansenj11

View attachment 289601
View attachment 289602
View attachment 289603


----------



## Stihlman441

The last couple of days cutting Sugargum.


----------



## Stihlman441

Yellowbox


----------



## Stihlman441

880s at work

[video=youtube;wN_RTVDiGP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN_RTVDiGP8[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441

Raining wood is Redgum

[video][video=youtube;9HpSx52attc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HpSx52attc[/video[/video]


----------



## GeeVee

Stihlman441 said:


> Yellowbox



I really like them gaiters for your boots, are they integral to the boot or separate pull overs?


----------



## Stihlman441

They are seperate to the boots,they are great for keeping the saw dust out of ya socks.:msp_wink:


----------



## Philbert

Stihlman441 said:


> They are seperate to the boots,they are great for keeping the saw dust out of ya socks.



(I thought they were ankle chaps . . .)

Philbert


----------



## tramp bushler

I know it gets hot in Australia, but I couldn't handle saw dust hitting my skin. To say nothing about having something on your legs to catch a thrown or broke chain. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

templar said:


> PPE PPE PPE does it not make sense to folks no matter how skilled you are accidents can happen and I not think they can stitch legs back on yet



Hey look!!! The safety police just showed up!!!

RUN GUYS!!!!!!!!!
:beat_plaster:


----------



## Blazin

Hedgerow said:


> Hey look!!! The safety police just showed up!!!
> 
> RUN GUYS!!!!!!!!!
> :beat_plaster:



:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

templar said:


> Nah just seen how saws and legs don't mix.......hey each to there own



I know... It's UGLY...
But I couldn't resist...

PPE is a good policy...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441

If you blokes wont to see more Ozzy style wood cuting have a look in here.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191377.htm


----------



## ReggieT

GeeVee said:


> I really like them gaiters for your boots, are they integral to the boot or separate pull overs?



Great job & awesome looking saws...what kinda wood is that?


----------



## tramp bushler

Stihlman441 said:


> If you blokes wont to see more Ozzy style wood cuting have a look in here.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191377.htm




I started going thru your thread. Looks great. I ran out of time I'll keep checking it out.


----------



## Stihlman441

ReggieT said:


> Great job & awesome looking saws...what kinda wood is that?



Yellowbox a very hard dusty Ozzy hard wood.


----------



## WOODSMAN416

Next years wood started.


----------



## ShaneLogs

WOODSMAN416 said:


> Next years wood started.



Looks good! Nice fireplace too!


----------



## Philbo

NHlocal said:


>



That is a slick lookin woodshed! 

How many cords can you fit in there with it stacked to the ceiling like that?


----------



## NHlocal

Philbo said:


> That is a slick lookin woodshed!
> 
> How many cords can you fit in there with it stacked to the ceiling like that?



Thanks!  
It'll hold just a bit more than 4 1/2 cord, which would be just enough to get us through a good ol' fashion New Hampsha' winta' (long and cold :hmm3grin2orange.


----------



## DexterDay

I'm a little OCD with my stacking.... Been known to use a laser :msp_blushing::waaaht::waaaht::foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth:


----------



## Ronaldo

DexterDay said:


> I'm a little OCD with my stacking.... Been known to use a laser :msp_blushing::waaaht::waaaht::foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth:



OH MY!
Those are some very nice stacks.


----------



## Gavman

DexterDay said:


> I'm a little OCD with my stacking.... Been known to use a laser :msp_blushing::waaaht::waaaht::foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth:



Must be a cheap laser, I see flaws:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## stihl023/5

DexterDay said:


> I'm a little OCD with my stacking.... Been known to use a laser :msp_blushing::waaaht::waaaht::foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth:


----------



## zogger

DexterDay said:


> I'm a little OCD with my stacking.... Been known to use a laser :msp_blushing::waaaht::waaaht::foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth:




AAAk! I am pleased when my stacks last two days and dont fall over...


----------



## brenndatomu

Dang dude! You got a bigazz sander you use to get them ends so flush?!?!? A work of art...
That's enough to give even spidey a complex :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beerman6

:msp_ohmy: wow.

first attempt at posting a pic.

View attachment 290141


front of woodshed 

View attachment 290142


Let me know if y'all can see them?


----------



## artbaldoni

Getting started for next year.


----------



## GeeVee

DexterDay said:


> I'm a little OCD with my stacking.... Been known to use a laser :msp_blushing::waaaht::waaaht::foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth:



You do not have a *LITTLE* OCD.


----------



## zogger

beerman6 said:


> :msp_ohmy: wow.
> 
> first attempt at posting a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> front of woodshed
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if y'all can see them?



Yep, see em fine! Good wood!


----------



## zogger

artbaldoni said:


> Getting started for next year.




Not bad! I have between 1 and 2 cord down and blocked, but not toted back yet. thats all medium and big red oak. But..I still have plenty of rounds here up near the cabin to bust up, 4 or 5 cord, around that, so no big hurry. I am many years ahead now as it is. I just chip away at it, we use in season about one wheelbarrow load a day (average, more midwinter, less spring and fall), so I am trying to do anything from two to eight wheelbarrow loads a day split and/or split and stacked. It really doesnt take long but man it adds up quick that way, nice daily workout that pays off. In fact, checking daylight, now is the time, off to bust wood! 


I dont have wood slaves though..l have a buncha yard jackals and barn feline supervisors ....they come out and laugh at the slow ground monkey and his wood hobby....


----------



## marcomjl

DexterDay said:


> I'm a little OCD with my stacking.... Been known to use a laser :msp_blushing::waaaht::waaaht::foot-in-mouth::foot-in-mouth:



If I place stone in your hands, can you do the same? If so you have a job with my crew lol.


----------



## Furious

Been working on my wood for next year and the next year etc. etc.

About 2 and 3/4 cords here for next year...

View attachment 290358

View attachment 290359


Burned this pile this year, approx 3 cords... Not much left lol

View attachment 290361


----------



## NHlocal

Furious said:


> Been working on my wood for next year and the next year etc. etc.
> 
> About 2 and 3/4 cords here for next year...
> 
> View attachment 290358
> 
> View attachment 290359
> 
> 
> Burned this pile this year, approx 3 cords... Not much left lol
> 
> View attachment 290361



:msp_thumbup: Nice job estimating what you'd burn.....


----------



## Nizina

*Happiness*

Happiness is a full woodshed at the *end* of winter -- 16 cords harvested, bucked, and hand split.


----------



## NHlocal

Nizina said:


> Happiness is a full woodshed at the *end* of winter -- 16 cords harvested, bucked, and hand split.



Very nice(I'm a little jealous).


----------



## Ronaldo

NHlocal said:


> Very nice(I'm a little jealous).



Me too! Looks great and feels great, I bet. It's nice to know that part of the years work is done. Although you never really get done collecting firewood, do you?:msp_unsure:

Ron


----------



## stihl023/5

Nizina said:


> Happiness is a full woodshed at the *end* of winter -- 16 cords harvested, bucked, and hand split.



Very nice shed full of wood.


----------



## Nizina

Ronaldo said:


> Me too! Looks great and feels great, I bet. It's nice to know that part of the years work is done. Although you never really get done collecting firewood, do you?:msp_unsure:
> 
> Ron



Actually I'm a bit sanguine about collecting firewood. While you never really get done collecting it, it is a healthy endeavor and provides a lot of self satisfaction.


----------



## jrider

Nizina said:


> Happiness is a full woodshed at the *end* of winter -- 16 cords harvested, bucked, and hand split.



What are the dimensions of your shed? Do you stack it other places as well? I am having a difficult time seeing 16 cords there. Not trying to pick a fight, just curios.


----------



## Hedgerow

Not sure if this one's gonna end up firewood, or something else...:msp_confused:
I gotta lot of catching up to do!!!
But I got about 3 cords worth of cookies to burn up next winter...


----------



## hardpan

jrider said:


> What are the dimensions of your shed? Do you stack it other places as well? I am having a difficult time seeing 16 cords there. Not trying to pick a fight, just curios.



Possibly 16X20X6.5=16.25 cord?


----------



## hardpan

Nizina said:


> Actually I'm a bit sanguine about collecting firewood. While you never really get done collecting it, it is a healthy endeavor and provides a lot of self satisfaction.



Amen. Stacked so tight does it dry OK in the middle?


----------



## Nizina

jrider said:


> What are the dimensions of your shed? Do you stack it other places as well? I am having a difficult time seeing 16 cords there. Not trying to pick a fight, just curios.


It is 12' x 24' and stacked an average of 7 feet high. I do have some small stacks elsewhere.


----------



## Nizina

hardpan said:


> Amen. Stacked so tight does it dry OK in the middle?



That is a good question. Ninety percent of it is standing-dead, beetle-killed white spruce that was pretty dry when I cut it. There is a little bit of wet birch on the outside of the pile and I am interested to see how well it dries out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Nizina said:


> That is a good question. Ninety percent of it is standing-dead, beetle-killed white spruce that was pretty dry when I cut it. There is a little bit of wet birch on the outside of the pile and I am interested to see how well it dries out.



Well? You got it under cover and well aired... The stuff on the outside will be excellent come Sept. or Oct. when you start the furnace up!!
Happy burning...


----------



## Typhke

From
View attachment 290542


To
View attachment 290543


98% oak and 2% cherry.

Got around 4 cords already split and stacked in February. This should be around 9 cords. Splitting it all with the x27.
Using around 4-4.5 cords a year so should have enough for 3 years now. But starting again in September, should have enough for 5 years by the end of 2013.


----------



## tramp bushler

Nizina said:


> That is a good question. Ninety percent of it is standing-dead, beetle-killed white spruce that was pretty dry when I cut it. There is a little bit of wet birch on the outside of the pile and I am interested to see how well it dries out.



I thot that wood and woodshed looked rather Alaskan. 
I'm in Glennallen. As long as the birch isn't in the center it should be fine. . I like to keep a sled wide walkway down the middle of the shed
. It gets better ventilation and is a good way to split things up. But 
You do loose some volume. Its wetter in McCarthy than here, but still quite dry.


----------



## stihlguy

*Full woodshed plus a little extra*





Just finished filling the woodshed on Sun. Each section is 9.5 ft wide, 6 ft high on the outside rows, 7 ft high on the inside rows, 5 rows in each section. The rows outside along the garage are 25 feet long and about 4.5 feet high.


----------



## stihlguy

Another view


----------



## zogger

stihlguy said:


> Just finished filling the woodshed on Sun. Each section is 9.5 ft wide, 6 ft high on the outside rows, 7 ft high on the inside rows, 5 rows in each section. The rows outside along the garage are 25 feet long and about 4.5 feet high.



man, thats packed!


----------



## zogger

Typhke said:


> From
> View attachment 290542
> 
> 
> To
> View attachment 290543
> 
> 
> 98% oak and 2% cherry.
> 
> Got around 4 cords already split and stacked in February. This should be around 9 cords. Splitting it all with the x27.
> Using around 4-4.5 cords a year so should have enough for 3 years now. But starting again in September, should have enough for 5 years by the end of 2013.




Looking good, keep it up! Keep chipping away at it, eventually you get wayyyy ahead!


----------



## stihl023/5

stihlguy said:


> Just finished filling the woodshed on Sun. Each section is 9.5 ft wide, 6 ft high on the outside rows, 7 ft high on the inside rows, 5 rows in each section. The rows outside along the garage are 25 feet long and about 4.5 feet high.



Very nice!


----------



## Nizina

tramp bushler said:


> I thot that wood and woodshed looked rather Alaskan.
> I'm in Glennallen. As long as the birch isn't in the center it should be fine. . I like to keep a sled wide walkway down the middle of the shed
> . It gets better ventilation and is a good way to split things up. But
> You do loose some volume. Its wetter in McCarthy than here, but still quite dry.



Just came through Glennallen today on my way to the big city. Haven't burned much birch, so I'm interested to see how it works out. Sure glad its cooled off a bit. I'd like to keep some good snow cover for a few more weeks. We still have about 17 inches out here in McCarthy. Sled-wide walkway through the middle of the shed is a cool idea.


----------



## Typhke

zogger said:


> Looking good, keep it up! Keep chipping away at it, eventually you get wayyyy ahead!


Yea working on it! 
I bought my first saw after the divorce of my parents in September 2011. No wood left (We used to have around 30 cords in storage before the divorce started. But I didn't cut anymore since we were likely to move to another place. But instead, we bought the house and the wood storage got split up, and our 15 cords were already burned during the years the divorce was being settled) so I started out with a load of construction leftovers etc to get through the winter. Instant dry but you need to love the nails!:msp_mad: Was able to get enough wood for our home and my gf's until the end of previous month (around 14 cords). Got some more construction leftovers (since yesterday evening) to end the year and start next years burning.

Then I'll start burning oak, almost all stacked in single rows so it dries as quick as possible. And already ready for the 2 years after that so it's going well .


----------



## rev_2004

View attachment 290605
New guy here. Just showing off my leftovers from this year. Will be good for heating hot water & pool and a good start for this winter.


----------



## thinkrtinker

rev_2004 said:


> View attachment 290605
> New guy here. Just showing off my leftovers from this year. Will be good for heating hot water & pool and a good start for this winter.



lots of good btu there and welcome to the forum


----------



## WOODSMAN416

I did a little work on Sunday. This was an 18 foot trunk from a red oak that fell through my pasture fence in a snowstorm on Oct 28th 2011.


----------



## D Dubeau

Got out for about 45 minutes on Saturday morning (before getting rained on), and finally remembered to take some pictures











Weather sucked all weekend here, but I'm hoping this next weekend is nicer. I need to get through that stack of logs pronto, as it's in the way of my planned garden expansion (doubling the size) and backyard landscaping. That area was a complete mess at the start of last summer. A lot of work went into cleaning it up, and a lot still left to do, but it's getting there.


----------



## Hedgerow

The lean-too part of my BIL's hay barn is 16' wide... The pile is about 8-9 feet tall and 30' deep...
This is what happens when you cut over 200 Hackberry trees out of a fence row, and just don't have the heart to push em' up in a pile and burn em'... Not sure what we gonna do with it all... My nephew may try to sell some of it... :msp_confused:


----------



## Jakers

Hedgerow said:


>



dang hedge. thats alota wood rite there


----------



## Blazin

Hedgerow said:


> The lean-too part of my BIL's hay barn is 16' wide... The pile is about 8-9 feet tall and 30' deep...
> This is what happens when you cut over 200 Hackberry trees out of a fence row, and just don't have the heart to push em' up in a pile and burn em'... Not sure what we gonna do with it all... My nephew may try to sell some of it... :msp_confused:



That wood is worthless, all the bark isn't facing up


----------



## Jakers

Blazin said:


> That wood is worthless, all the bark isn't facing up



i bet you think it needs a tarp too????


----------



## Hedgerow

Blazin said:


> That wood is worthless, all the bark isn't facing up



Baaahhh!!! A pile that big ain't gonna dry worth a flip anyway!!! It'll take 3 years!!!

But it's 30 cord in the bank I guess, and not all up in smoke... The kids worked their ass off hauling that stuff back by the pickup load... When it was in a giant pile, we set up 2 splitters and they went to town...

By-product... Gotta love it...


----------



## Blazin

Jakers said:


> i bet you think it needs a tarp too????



Maybe :msp_sneaky:



Hedgerow said:


> Baaahhh!!! A pile that big ain't gonna dry worth a flip anyway!!! It'll take 3 years!!!
> 
> But it's 30 cord in the bank I guess, and not all up in smoke... The kids worked their ass off hauling that stuff back by the pickup load... When it was in a giant pile, we set up 2 splitters and they went to town...
> 
> By-product... Gotta love it...


----------



## tomtrees58

getting there


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## NHlocal

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Philbo

:msp_thumbup:

Gotta love that stack of wood. Money in the bank!


----------



## Denis Gionet

Went out and picked up some logging leftovers, a pickup & trailer load a coupla weekends ago, and 4 loads like this today. 2 trailer loads like this fills the truck, and likewise the utility trailer. Full pickup & trailer load makes for a few bucks of camping firewood sales, which will pay my campsite hydro bill !

View attachment 292700


Mostly pine and larch tamarack, with a few chunks of balsam fir to sticky things up ... Love the smell of fresh cut sawdust, it's been far too long of a winter !!!


----------



## Jakers

Denis Gionet said:


> Love the smell of fresh cut sawdust, it's been far too long of a winter !!!



that it has. i finally got out and trimmed some trees today. split a little out of the pile just before dark too. felt good to have the sun on me again. hard to believe that it was 30 on wednesday and 72 today


----------



## palbin

Here are some pictures of mine wood splitting area.

View attachment 292729

View attachment 292730

View attachment 292731


(One sees the shortend of one pile on last picture - not
the long side - so it is bigger than one might infer from
picture ...    .)

I have 6 or so more deacent sized trees coming in next 
week plus perhaps 25 or so small ones (nor requiring 
chopping) - then I am done for this season ... .


----------



## NHlocal

palbin said:


> Here are some pictures of mine wood splitting area.
> 
> View attachment 292729
> 
> View attachment 292730
> 
> View attachment 292731
> 
> 
> (One sees the shortend of one pile on last picture - not
> the long side - so it is bigger than one might infer from
> picture ...    .)
> 
> I have 6 or so more deacent sized trees coming in next
> week plus perhaps 25 or so small ones (nor requiring
> chopping) - then I am done for this season ... .



That's a nice lookin' pile you got there.....


----------



## dave_376

Here are a few pics from my upstairs window, I couldn't get a decent pic from ground level. 





Closest stacked wood is about 2 cord, mostly oak with some maple and hickory mixed in. Next to that is about 4 cord of 1 year CSS hickory and cherry for next year.






Here is all the wood I brought home and still have to split. Mostly oak with some maple, cherry, and hickory thrown in along with a load of tulip poplar. Too bad the poplar doesn't burn long because it was a pleasure to load compared to the oak, it was like loading styrofoam in comparison to the good hard woods.





A ground pic of some of the wood.





heres a pic of my little 4x8 trailer.


----------



## stihl023/5

Very nice, but you have some big splitting to do.


----------



## zogger

dave_376 said:


> Here are a few pics from my upstairs window, I couldn't get a decent pic from ground level.
> 
> 
> Closest stacked wood is about 2 cord, mostly oak with some maple and hickory mixed in. Next to that is about 4 cord of 1 year CSS hickory and cherry for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all the wood I brought home and still have to split. Mostly oak with some maple, cherry, and hickory thrown in along with a load of tulip poplar. Too bad the poplar doesn't burn long because it was a pleasure to load compared to the oak, it was like loading styrofoam in comparison to the good hard woods.
> 
> 
> A ground pic of some of the wood.
> 
> heres a pic of my little 4x8 trailer.



Very nice wood! Lot of trips with that trailer I bet!


----------



## zogger

palbin said:


> Here are some pictures of mine wood splitting area.
> 
> 
> 
> (One sees the shortend of one pile on last picture - not
> the long side - so it is bigger than one might infer from
> picture ...    .)
> 
> I have 6 or so more deacent sized trees coming in next
> week plus perhaps 25 or so small ones (nor requiring
> chopping) - then I am done for this season ... .



Good wood! Is that just one winters worth for you?


----------



## dave_376

zogger said:


> Very nice wood! Lot of trips with that trailer I bet!



I never over load the trailer, at least I don't think I do since I never weighed it I can't be certain. I get about a 1/3 of a cord per trip. I works out good though. bust my but cutting and loading then I take a break and drive home to unload and finish my break on the drive back to the wood about 15 minutes each way. I get a load in 1.5 hours including drive time. I like the small trailer because I can move it around easy, most of the time I just drag it around by hand. The best thing about the trailer is how low it is to the ground, it makes it easy to load the bigger rounds. I can't imagine having a full size pickup especially a 3/4 ton or 1 ton. even lifting a few small 12" rounds must get tiring. I use these 





all I do is squat down, hook the log and walk to the trailer and place the round on the floor, no extra lifting.


----------



## zogger

dave_376 said:


> I never over load the trailer, at least I don't think I do since I never weighed it I can't be certain. I get about a 1/3 of a cord per trip. I works out good though. bust my but cutting and loading then I take a break and drive home to unload and finish my break on the drive back to the wood about 15 minutes each way. I get a load in 1.5 hours including drive time. I like the small trailer because I can move it around easy, most of the time I just drag it around by hand. The best thing about the trailer is how low it is to the ground, it makes it easy to load the bigger rounds. I can't imagine having a full size pickup especially a 3/4 ton or 1 ton. even lifting a few small 12" rounds must get tiring. I use these
> 
> all I do is squat down, hook the log and walk to the trailer and place the round on the floor, no extra lifting.



About what I get with the tractor tote box, 1/4 to 1/3rd cord. ya, its enough for a load for this neogeezer...I get more when I take the dual axle trailer, but cant take that thing everywhere.

Yep, those log holder grabber tools look cool, I should get one.


----------



## palbin

zogger said:


> Good wood! Is that just one winters worth for you?



The wood is a mixture of virtually all trees you kind find 
around here, plus a little of a few more "imported" ones
... .

The total volume will be around 200 cubic meters stacked 
... . (You can see all three stacks I have on the tree pictur-
es attached ... .)

I use exceptional amounts of firewood, but still it will last 
for at least three years ... .

I have started to sell some - a bit of a problem (for me at 
least) is to find customers who understand the right value 
of firewood - so I am keeping this low until I find the right 
customers - but as I am getting more an more tree cutting
opportunities it seems (for builders etc) I will have to exp-
and my sellin side ... . I do not really need the money tho-
ugh, even if not being very rich on the other hand ... .


----------



## dave_376

here is a load of Maple on the trailer along with one of my little helpers.


----------



## NHlocal

dave_376 said:


> here is a load of Maple on the trailer along with one of my little helpers.



That's a great picture.  A nice load of wood too. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Wolfen

dave_376 said:


> here is a load of Maple on the trailer along with one of my little helpers.



hey Dave, nice load of wood, cute kid too . Just don't be upset if he doesn't get it all cut with that little chain saw LOL
But ya can tell him he's going too slow and watch the look on his face when he tries harder  I did that to my granddaughter and she suddenly got the look of total determination LMAO


----------



## Tim in NY

View attachment 294531
View attachment 294532
View attachment 294533


A couple of pictures of my skidding yard, and one of my woodshed. Obviously not taken the same day! the shed holds 12 full cord if I ever filled it. But I usually leave most of one side open to store a tractor or run in a wagon, etc.

Tim


----------



## Denis Gionet

Coupla pics of the cedar planks I milled last summer, taken by a neighbor at the lake.... 











.... and about 8 or so loads of this is stockpiled to be split and piled at friends' lots at the campground .... 







View attachment 295276

View attachment 295277

View attachment 295278


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Coupla pics of the cedar planks I milled last summer, taken by a neighbor at the lake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and about 8 or so loads of this is stockpiled to be split and piled at friends' lots at the campground ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295276
> 
> View attachment 295277
> 
> View attachment 295278



Very nice! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Philbert

Nice photos.

Sorry, but the 'Safety Guy' has to ask, 'No PPE'?

Wedges or spacers to hold up the planks?

Philbert


----------



## Denis Gionet

Philbert said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> Sorry, but the 'Safety Guy' has to ask, 'No PPE'?
> 
> Wedges or spacers to hold up the planks?
> 
> Philbert



No PPE req'd, I've got God on speed-dial.

Don't know why there aren't any spacers in this pic, I'd been using some all the way thru the process ... the FIL must've had a big dinner and had energy to spare ....umpkin2:


----------



## Homer177

*Pile in progress......update!*

View attachment 295619
View attachment 295620


The first Hausen was re-stacked once.  One more is still in log lengths. :msp_razz: :beer:


----------



## zogger

Homer177 said:


> The first Hausen was re-stacked once.  One more is still in log lengths. :msp_razz: :beer:



slick! I build...errr linear leaning zoggenstackenzheaps........custom design..uhh...

I got nuthin cool, just a decent amount now


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a couple more cord run through it...
Shed filling is slow this year...
It's wet...


----------



## FLHX Storm

zogger said:


> slick! I build...errr linear leaning zoggenstackenzheaps........custom design..uhh...
> 
> I got nuthin cool, just a decent amount now



Like I told my neighbor when they told me how their friends were making comments to the affect "Why don't your piles look as nice as her round piles?" I told my neighbor, their wood piles had character, mine were just different! (just like me!) 

It doesn't matter if y'all have a pile of randomly thrown firewood, a nice neat uniform pile, some creative pile, a round pile, or any other kind of pile. As far as I'm concerned, they're all cool!


----------



## zogger

FLHX Storm said:


> Like I told my neighbor when they told me how their friends were making comments to the affect "Why don't your piles look as nice as her round piles?" I told my neighbor, their wood piles had character, mine were just different! (just like me!)
> 
> It doesn't matter if y'all have more air up and throuh over what I was getting. a pile of randomly thrown firewood, a nice neat uniform pile, some creative pile, a round pile, or any other kind of pile. As far as I'm concerned, they're all cool!



Mine are getting better, but I am more concentrating on up off the ground more. Lots more air flow than before.


----------



## beerbelly

Homer177 said:


> View attachment 295619
> View attachment 295620
> 
> 
> The first Hausen was re-stacked once.  One more is still in log lengths. :msp_razz: :beer:



Looks like the kids need to mow the lawn!  

You, on the other hand, need more beer!  There is some in my garage! :msp_w00t:


----------



## aokpops

Had a lot of fun this year. Got a new saw .here is a few pics


----------



## Steve NW WI

zogger said:


> Mine are getting better, but I am more concentrating on up off the ground more. Lots more air flow than before.



Zogger, I'm trying the same thing this year. Still stacking on 4x4s, but with another set of 4x's crosswise under them. Here's a pic of the "squarewood" I hauled home from work on the new stacking system.


----------



## zogger

aokpops said:


> Had a lot of fun this year. Got a new saw .here is a few pics



I guess you had fun!


----------



## zogger

Steve NW WI said:


> Zogger, I'm trying the same thing this year. Still stacking on 4x4s, but with another set of 4x's crosswise under them. Here's a pic of the "squarewood" I hauled home from work on the new stacking system.



Can't hurt! Bwa! I would be sorely tempted to make a big lincoln log stacked something with that square wood!


----------



## beerman6

I have GOT to get this stuff stacked in the shed...the pile just gets bigger :msp_scared:

View attachment 296385


----------



## NHlocal

beerman6 said:


> I have GOT to get this stuff stacked in the shed...the pile just gets bigger :msp_scared:
> 
> View attachment 296385



Be careful, there's a strange phenomenon with some wood piles, they continue to grow even without adding more wood..... :msp_scared: :hmm3grin2orange: 






Nice pic.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ShaneLogs

aokpops said:


> Had a lot of fun this year. Got a new saw .here is a few pics



Awesome saw! That 372XP is amazing!


----------



## ShaneLogs

beerman6 said:


> I have GOT to get this stuff stacked in the shed...the pile just gets bigger :msp_scared:
> 
> View attachment 296385



Nice truck!


----------



## beerman6

It's a workhorse,when the bed is free of wood/woodchips you can see the dents in it :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

beerman6 said:


> It's a workhorse,when the bed is free of wood/woodchips you can see the dents in it :msp_w00t:



Amen... That's why I only keep the gooseneck ball free of debris...
The bark and junk covers all the ugly...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> Amen... That's why I only keep the gooseneck ball free of debris...
> The bark and junk covers all the ugly...



Sounds like my uncles King Rancher. It smells like diesel and has a thin slick of oil and saw chips and hay but has the gooseneck spot all free of the junk! haha


----------



## fulltrack

View attachment 296524


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice orange saws...


----------



## beerbelly

NHlocal said:


> Nice pic.....:msp_thumbup:





ShaneLogs said:


> Nice truck!




Nice.....lawn?! :hmm3grin2orange: 


I just wanted to compliment something too....is that so wrong?


----------



## Mapcinq




----------



## fulltrack

Hedgerow said:


> Nice orange saws...



Actually one of those orange ones is a dolmar 122. There is a 365 and a 394 hiding there somewhere


----------



## Hedgerow

fulltrack said:


> Actually one of those orange ones is a dolmar 122. There is a 365 and a 394 hiding there somewhere



I happen to have a thing for Dolmar saws...
Got 8 of em.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ShaneLogs

Hedgerow said:


> I happen to have a thing for Dolmar saws...
> Got 8 of em.....:msp_thumbup:



I like Dolmars too. Too bad I only have one though. A 110 Sach-Dolmar. A oldie!


----------



## beerman6

beerbelly said:


> Nice.....lawn?! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to compliment something too....is that so wrong?




 You like my weed farm?


----------



## fulltrack

Hedgerow said:


> I happen to have a thing for Dolmar saws...
> Got 8 of em.....:msp_thumbup:



Me too, usually the 122 and 119 are with me. Good eye!


----------



## BrettStoner

I only have about 14 cords so far, but 9 of them will be ready to burn this coming fall.
Where I split.
View attachment 296672

A stack of Locust, Ash, Walnut, and a bit of White Oak.
View attachment 296673

A stack of Oak, Ash, Maple, and Walnut.
View attachment 296674

What's left of the bought wood from last summer. A stack of mixed hardwoods.
View attachment 296675


----------



## Hedgerow

This is very good...
Now fill the pole barn...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## BrettStoner

Hedgerow said:


> This is very good...
> Now fill the pole barn...
> :msp_thumbup:



I wish I could fill the pole barn, that would give me @85 cords under a roof, it's 42 x 26 x 10 :msp_biggrin:
When it's finished, all the stuff I currently have sitting outside, tractor, tractor tiller, mower deck, wood splitter or in the rental POD, tools, power washer, two walk behind tillers, stump grinder, hand cart, weed sprayer, etc. will be stored in there and the wife is very tired of her car getting covered with bird crap.


----------



## Smiss

Just finished bucking and splitting 20+ cord this past weekend that we had cut in Nov/Dec.

Went from this;
View attachment 297429



To this;
View attachment 297428


----------



## NHlocal

Smiss said:


> Just finished bucking and splitting 20+ cord this past weekend that we had cut in Nov/Dec.
> 
> Went from this;
> View attachment 297429
> 
> 
> 
> To this;
> View attachment 297428



You got yourself some nice lookin' piles..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl023/5

Here is a small start.
View attachment 297480
View attachment 297481




But I have more to go. And more on the way.
View attachment 297482




And a tired helper that needs a trim.:hmm3grin2orange:
View attachment 297483


----------



## Denis Gionet

Your helper looks pooped !!!

Split the 2nd pickupload of wood for a friend at our campground, and fetched us 2 loads for us. Still got a few more loads to get, I want a major surplus of camping firewood this year, and not have to scrounge for wood to finish the season. Ended up doing campfires with green wood late season, not gonna happen again !


I was thinking of a neat way to pile firewood..... Way up in our area, Honda doesn't want us to send the metal ATV crate frames back, too costly for shipping. They're 4' wide, almost 4' high, and 7 1/2' long. They break down and stack nicely, so easy transport, and are real solid when together. A couple of those end-to-end would be rock-solid, especially full of splits !!!


----------



## stihly dan

Denis Gionet said:


> Your helper looks pooped !!!
> 
> Split the 2nd pickupload of wood for a friend at our campground, and fetched us 2 loads for us. Still got a few more loads to get, I want a major surplus of camping firewood this year, and not have to scrounge for wood to finish the season. Ended up doing campfires with green wood late season, not gonna happen again !
> 
> 
> I was thinking of a neat way to pile firewood..... Way up in our area, Honda doesn't want us to send the metal ATV crate frames back, too costly for shipping. They're 4' wide, almost 4' high, and 7 1/2' long. They break down and stack nicely, so easy transport, and are real solid when together. A couple of those end-to-end would be rock-solid, especially full of splits !!!



You could sell those. I bet you could get $100 a pop.


----------



## NHlocal

Denis,
you can fit almost a whole cord of wood in just one of those crates! That's almost perfect, and you get 'em for FREE!!!


----------



## Philbert

Would any ATV dealer have those?

Philbert


----------



## stihly dan

I'll take 10.


----------



## russhd1997

Denis Gionet said:


> I was thinking of a neat way to pile firewood..... Way up in our area, Honda doesn't want us to send the metal ATV crate frames back, too costly for shipping. They're 4' wide, almost 4' high, and 7 1/2' long. They break down and stack nicely, so easy transport, and are real solid when together. A couple of those end-to-end would be rock-solid, especially full of splits !!!



Pics?


----------



## Denis Gionet

No pics handy, could take a couple. Any Honda ATV dealer would have these, but they have to ship them back for recycling. You might be able to convince a dealer to sell you some though.

They tell us to keep them, we're way up on the Trans-Canada Highway and shipping & handling costs too much to return them, so we're stuck with 'em. Gonna bring one to the lake and see what I can do with it. Got about 1/2 a cord to split, we'll see what it looks like filled in. Might turn out to be a good way to stack firewood !


----------



## brenndatomu

Back in the day they didn't want those motorcycle/ ATV crates back. I _can't imagine_ how many were thrown out, I did turn one into a work bench though...works pretty good. If I burnt wood back then, I'd have a pile of 'em! Goon idea Denis!


----------



## Denis Gionet

Our BRP (Can-Am & Ski-Doo) crates are wood frame, the Honda ones are steel. Mr. bossman is going to check if they're really ours to keep, so I can't have 'em until I knows .....


----------



## Mapcinq

Was hand splitting some crap I pulled out of the pond last year.


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 299002
View attachment 299003
View attachment 299004



Scraps that were left over from last year's cedar .... made the kids a bench for the campfire at the lake ....


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> View attachment 299002
> View attachment 299003
> View attachment 299004
> 
> 
> 
> Scraps that were left over from last year's cedar .... made the kids a bench for the campfire at the lake ....



Nicely done Denis, I like the color..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

An Ozzy made splitter with hard woods Redgum,Yellowbox.

[video=youtube;mhRxb1Oitrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhRxb1Oitrs[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI

Stihlman441 said:


> An Ozzy made splitter with hard woods Redgum,Yellowbox.



I always liked the table style splitters. A few US members have copied that style. I'm not sure about the 3 way wedge though, it's a neat idea, but it seems like it would put a lot of side stress on the wedge and beam.

Looks like the wood down under, at least what's in the video, splits easier than it saws.


----------



## Typhke

I agree about the 3 way wedge, looks neat, can see the benefit of it but the side stress makes me doubt the durability. How is the splitter holding up?
Another thing I don't see often, is the oil tank (down) under the engine :msp_biggrin:


Here is 2 cord that was stacked till something around 4 am. My mum insisted in helping with stacking a few month back so I let her stack these 2,5 rows. One side against the building, the other against another stack, stacked in the opposite way. I told her to stack it as good as possible because they get sun most of the day and the wind blows through them from the opposite side. After the first row, I asked here to stop because it was already leaning (the wrong way), but she wouldn't listen and it all needed to go fast fast fast. So I guess I have some extra work after my exams. I still need to split and stack 7 cords, stack another 1,5 cord + these 2 cords and I've only got 10 days before I leave on holiday with my gf. 
At least I'm not bored :bang:
View attachment 299035


----------



## NHlocal

Typhke said:


> I agree about the 3 way wedge, looks neat, can see the benefit of it but the side stress makes me doubt the durability. How is the splitter holding up?
> Another thing I don't see often, is the oil tank (down) under the engine :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> Here is 2 cord that was stacked till something around 4 am. My mum insisted in helping with stacking a few month back so I let her stack these 2,5 rows. One side against the building, the other against another stack, stacked in the opposite way. I told her to stack it as good as possible because they get sun most of the day and the wind blows through them from the opposite side. After the first row, I asked here to stop because it was already leaning (the wrong way), but she wouldn't listen and it all needed to go fast fast fast. So I guess I have some extra work after my exams. I still need to split and stack 7 cords, stack another 1,5 cord + these 2 cords and I've only got 10 days before I leave on holiday with my gf.
> At least I'm not bored :bang:
> View attachment 299035



Ayuh,
I hate it when that happens.....:bang:


----------



## Typhke

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> I hate it when that happens.....:bang:


Same here! But this could have been avoided, if she would have listened (doesn't happen), so if I stacked it myself. The other 6 cord I have stacked at the same time is still standing straight. I guess this was her last stack for a couple of years  she is just too impatient and careless.
You can see the tarps under it, I was waiting for it to happen.


----------



## NHlocal

Typhke said:


> Same here! But this could have been avoided, if she would have listened (doesn't happen), so if I stacked it myself. The other 6 cord I have stacked at the same time is still standing straight. I guess this was her last stack for a couple of years  she is just too impatient and careless.
> You can see the tarps under it, I was waiting for it to happen.



Hard to say no to Mum.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Typhke

NHlocal said:


> Hard to say no to Mum.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Yea and she means no harm and likes the exercise but she also knows I'm not a fan of doing it twice  I've been hitting it with hammers for around 5 times the pas few weeks, used some 5 ton load locking belts with some boards to keep it from going over but it was long lost. It happens, re-stack and go on. Making room for some more wood!


----------



## matrix5677

I try to keep everything as neat and organized as possible.


View attachment 299063




View attachment 299062


----------



## Ronaldo

matrix5677 said:


> I try to keep everything as neat and organized as possible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 299063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299062



Looks very neat and nice. Also noticed you have a helper there in the pics that will be ready to tear into the wood gathering process in the future.

Ron


----------



## matrix5677

Ronaldo said:


> Looks very neat and nice. Also noticed you have a helper there in the pics that will be ready to tear into the wood gathering process in the future.
> 
> Ron



He's out there every second I'm out there. He's my shadow.


----------



## NHlocal

matrix5677 said:


> I try to keep everything as neat and organized as possible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 299063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299062



Welcome to Arboristsite! 
Nice pics. You've some good lookin' stacks there, :msp_thumbup: ..... 
.....I like you're little helper "sneakin'" into the pics.....


----------



## matrix5677

NHlocal said:


> Welcome to Arboristsite!
> Nice pics. You've some good lookin' stacks there, :msp_thumbup: .....
> .....I like you're little helper "sneakin'" into the pics.....



Thanks for the Welcome. I 've been burning for 4 years now, since we got our wood stove. And I love it. Every year I try and become better at processing wood. The more time I save doing it, the more time with my family.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

matrix5677 said:


> Thanks for the Welcome. I 've been burning for 4 years now, since we got our wood stove. And I love it. Every year I try and become better at processing wood. The more time I save doing it, the more time with my family.:msp_smile:



Watch out for CAD...
It'll sneak up on ya...
Welcome aboard...


----------



## Slade McCuiston

I live and work on a farm in western Kentucky and I also manage another farm 15 miles away. I'm also called out fairly often to cut trees (Don't worry, I don't cut trees that are anywhere near houses/shops/trucks/valuables/etc.) for people and that's one way that I get firewood to burn. I'm just starting to get around to restocking the woodpile after burning most of it last year. Last year was a rough year, I couldn't find many dead/diseased trees to cut and not many people needed trees cut. This year, different story. I'm going to have to start turning them down. Anyway, to the pictures... They're a couple months old, but they're all I've got.

View attachment 299466

One truckload of wood I cut during the winter. Much smaller job than I usually get. A nice break.
View attachment 299467

Another truckload from the same farm.
View attachment 299468

The best splitting axe in the world!
View attachment 299469

The newest photograph of the woodpile I've got...


----------



## Jakers

Slade McCuiston said:


> I live and work on a farm in western Kentucky and I also manage another farm 15 miles away. I'm also called out fairly often to cut trees (Don't worry, I don't cut trees that are anywhere near houses/shops/trucks/valuables/etc.) for people and that's one way that I get firewood to burn. I'm just starting to get around to restocking the woodpile after burning most of it last year. Last year was a rough year, I couldn't find many dead/diseased trees to cut and not many people needed trees cut. This year, different story. I'm going to have to start turning them down. Anyway, to the pictures... They're a couple months old, but they're all I've got.
> 
> View attachment 299466
> 
> One truckload of wood I cut during the winter. Much smaller job than I usually get. A nice break.
> View attachment 299467
> 
> Another truckload from the same farm.
> View attachment 299468
> 
> The best splitting axe in the world!
> View attachment 299469
> 
> The newest photograph of the woodpile I've got...



Welcome to the site.


----------



## NHlocal

Slade, 
Welcome to Arboristsite!  
Nice lookin' pile of wood you got.  
Love that Fiskars! (I've got one of those, they work great!)


----------



## Mapcinq

Cut up some trees that fell behind the outhouse. 

View attachment 299549


^That building is my wood shed (Ill try and remember to take a pic inside it). 

View attachment 299547


After doing that, I was going to my neighbours, and 3 trees were down on the way over there.. 
Im gonna have lots of wood to split 
View attachment 299548


----------



## Slade McCuiston

Jakers, NHlocal, thanks for the great welcome. I hope to take another photo later on when I've actually got some wood...but the guys on here put me to shame. And about the Fiskars, I was skeptical. I didn't think it could perform near even a 6 lb. maul. Whoa. I was _so_ wrong. I can split wood all day and be less tired - and have more to show for it.

Edit - in the photo NHlocal made bigger, the split piece that's closest had conduit coming out the side of it... Had to be real careful when I split that piece. My Fiskars got nowhere near that round. Much rather dull a dull maul.


----------



## NHlocal

Mapcinq said:


> Cut up some trees that fell behind the outhouse.
> 
> View attachment 299549
> 
> 
> ^That building is my wood shed (Ill try and remember to take a pic inside it).
> 
> View attachment 299547
> 
> 
> After doing that, I was going to my neighbours, and 3 trees were down on the way over there..
> Im gonna have lots of wood to split
> View attachment 299548



You got some good "tools" to haul it with.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## BillNole

Slade McCuiston said:


> Jakers, NHlocal, thanks for the great welcome. I hope to take another photo later on when I've actually got some wood...but the guys on here put me to shame. And about the Fiskars, I was skeptical. I didn't think it could perform near even a 6 lb. maul. Whoa. I was _so_ wrong. I can split wood all day and be less tired - and have more to show for it.
> 
> Edit - in the photo NHlocal made bigger, the split piece that's closest had conduit coming out the side of it... Had to be real careful when I split that piece. My Fiskars got nowhere near that round. Much rather dull a dull maul.



I'm with you on the Fiskars Slade. I was very skeptical, to say the least. After my younger son started showing interest in swinging the 6-lb maul, I thought a Fiskars might be advised for him, due to the lighter weight. Turns out, he didn't like the Fiskars and went back to the maul after a dozen swings. Since it now couldn't be returned, I gave it a try and WOW! I just wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't tried it myself. It took me awhile to remember to dial back my swing, so as not to bury it in my chopping block while splitting some moderately tough elm, but after getting that figured out, I was off to the races. I got the 36" handle due to my son being only an inch short of 6 ft. as he departs Jr. High. (What the heck is in our kid's food these days?!?!?!) It feels like a perfect fit for my 6 ft. frame too.

I still think the mauls (6lb and 8-lb) will come in handy for the really tough stuff, or I'll just fire up the hydraulic splitter if the mood strikes and/or I feel the need.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## leadarrows

BillNole said:


> I'm with you on the Fiskars Slade. I was very skeptical, to say the least. After my younger son started showing interest in swinging the 6-lb maul, I thought a Fiskars might be advised for him, due to the lighter weight. Turns out, he didn't like the Fiskars and went back to the maul after a dozen swings. Since it now couldn't be returned, I gave it a try and WOW! I just wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't tried it myself. It took me awhile to remember to dial back my swing, so as not to bury it in my chopping block while splitting some moderately tough elm, but after getting that figured out, I was off to the races. I got the 36" handle due to my son being only an inch short of 6 ft. as he departs Jr. High. (What the heck is in our kid's food these days?!?!?!) It feels like a perfect fit for my 6 ft. frame too.
> 
> I still think the mauls (6lb and 8-lb) will come in handy for the really tough stuff, or I'll just fire up the hydraulic splitter if the mood strikes and/or I feel the need.
> 
> Welcome aboard!



It reminds me of throwing a dart. I was surprised at the amount of control you have compared to any others I have used.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Here's what didn't make it to the firewood pile, from a big Balsam near where we camp ... 


View attachment 299650


----------



## Slade McCuiston

Thanks, BillNole.

I've put this Fiskars through knots and crotches that I wouldn't even dare to with a maul. I too purchased the axe with the 36" handle, being right at six foot tall. I've tried using the maul since then, and I just can't seem to get the momentum going like I used to... or maybe I'm forgetting how many hits it took... Regardless, if the X-27 doesn't split 'em, they get thrown aside for wedging, noodling, or to be split with the splitter. It'll be a cold day in hell before I lift an eight pound maul again.


----------



## Jon B.

*Haulin' Ash!*

Found a big old Ash at the neighbor's lot yesterday. He has a tree service, and lets me scavenge from the piles he brings back from the various jobs. If I don't take it, he just burns the piles.

First pic is the loaded truck. If it was a long drive, I'd worry about piling this much on a half-ton pickup but it's only a mile and a half.

Second pic is everything split and stacked in the shed. This tree was nearly all dead and dry, with a few live branches.


----------



## TeeMan

Jon B. said:


> Found a big old Ash at the neighbor's lot yesterday. He has a tree service, and lets me scavenge from the piles he brings back from the various jobs. If I don't take it, he just burns the piles.
> 
> First pic is the loaded truck. If it was a long drive, I'd worry about piling this much on a half-ton pickup but it's only a mile and a half.
> 
> Second pic is everything split and stacked in the shed. This tree was nearly all dead and dry, with a few live branches.



Nice! You can't beat that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Getting closer... Should be full by July 1!!!
Then start cutting logs again...


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Getting closer... Should be full by July 1!!!
> Then start cutting logs again...



Wow, that looks great! :msp_thumbup: Looks like you just swept the place before you took the picture. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> Wow, that looks great! :msp_thumbup: Looks like you just swept the place before you took the picture. :hmm3grin2orange:



Been splitting out by the log pile and hauling it around... 
And yes, it gets swept pretty regularly... When I'm noodling bigs, I make a hell of a mess...


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> Been splitting out by the log pile and hauling it around...
> And yes, it gets swept pretty regularly... When I'm noodling bigs, I make a hell of a mess...



Ayuh, 
I figured as much..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> I figured as much..... :msp_thumbup:



That area was also the "gathering spot" for the GTG I had this spring. I got a 40" moveable fire pit we just set in the middle of the concrete and light it up... You guys need to make a GTG...
We had AS members from 12 different states...


Including New York...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what bay #1 is for...






Cause chicken fried steaks are just plain better when cooked in the wood shed...


----------



## Hedgerow

And how much wood can a Honda Recon haul???






This much...
Levi decided to find out...
:amazed:


----------



## Ronaldo

Denis Gionet said:


> Here's what didn't make it to the firewood pile, from a big Balsam near where we camp ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 299650



I love that "sofa". Very artistic and looks quite comfy, too. Good Job!:msp_thumbup:

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Hedgerow said:


> And how much wood can a Honda Recon haul???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This much...
> Levi decided to find out...
> :amazed:



Probly won't be haulin' too far without losin' at least "a couple" sticks.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> Probly won't be haulin' too far without losin' at least "a couple" sticks.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Nope... Bout a hundred feet or so. 
Lost the saw first, then kicked a few off getting the saw back...
Check the muffler mod out on that little Stihl...
That was his own doing... Freaking deafening...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Ronaldo said:


> I love that "sofa". Very artistic and looks quite comfy, too. Good Job!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> Ron



Thanks Ron, and yes it is comfy ! 4 pieces of threaded rod thru-and-thru (one in each corner) guarantee it won't get loose anytime soon, so no-one spills their drink when the big guy sits down ! It's just a tad high for the FIL, he's got short stubby little legs .... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Whitespider

Dam'nit anyway... I've been watching this thread, been wantin' to be the first post on page 200 and *Denis* beat me to it!! Dam'nit anyway!!


----------



## Gavman

Whitespider said:


> Dam'nit anyway... I've been watching this thread, been wantin' to be the first post on page 200 and *Denis* beat me to it!! Dam'nit anyway!!



Dam Canadians, first your bridges and now


----------



## Denis Gionet

Whitespider said:


> Dam'nit anyway... I've been watching this thread, been wantin' to be the first post on page 200 and *Denis* beat me to it!! Dam'nit anyway!!



If it's any consolation you can be post #3000 in about 8 or 9 posts .... you snooze, you lose !


----------



## zogger

*Wood delivery!*

Got some standing dead delivered today courtesy of that big storm that went through earlier this evening. Boom, whoosh, smash!

It doesn't get any handier than this, about half a dozen big branches landed right on and in front of woodstack area #1 here.....








Bonus pic..inspirational from pygmy swamp wookie..to be a good firewooder you have to have determination and focus....






I have to take that whole tree down..grumble...have to finish moving more stuff out of the way and then drop it between two trees uphill from it that I want to save. Most likely put a line on it for safety. Unfortunately it is sweetgum..or fortunately, whatever, lotta saw trigger time, gonna cut to size and noodle the entire thing. Proly around 3 cord in it if I milk it out good. It took a major serious lightning hit and, all gone, dried up. Not a single live leaf on it.


----------



## Dirtboy

Just got through splitting 2014-15's heat.

This is 2013-14's heat.

This is the start of rounds for 2015-16.

Cleaned the chimney too.


----------



## NHlocal

Dirtboy said:


> Just got through splitting 2014-15's heat.
> 
> This is 2013-14's heat.
> 
> This is the start of rounds for 2015-16.
> 
> Cleaned the chimney too.



Welcome to Arboristsite. :msp_smile: 
Having that wood is money in the bank, you got some great lookin' stacks. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Whitespider

You guys are teasin' me ain't ya... what'da I gotta' do, make 8 posts in series just to be the 3000[sup]th[/sup] post?

Damn *Dirtboy*... them there piles are almost to impressive...


----------



## NHlocal

Not teasin', just watchin'..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert

Whitespider said:


> You guys are teasin' me ain't ya... what'da I gotta' do, make 8 posts in series just to be the 3000[sup]th[/sup] post?



Tick . . . Tick . . . Tick . . .


----------



## Jakers

HA!!! in on page 200...


----------



## Philbert

Bump . . .


----------



## Cheesecutter

Let's get it over with so Spidey can sleep in peace.


----------



## Jakers

im almost tempted to steal it from him


----------



## Gavman

Is it me, hmm I wonder what I win lol


----------



## BillNole

Well that's just tragic...


----------



## NHlocal

Maybe he didn't want it after all.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## Dirtboy

NHlocal said:


> Welcome to Arboristsite. :msp_smile:
> Having that wood is money in the bank, you got some great lookin' stacks. :msp_thumbsup:



Thanks.


----------



## stihl023/5

Dirtboy said:


> Just got through splitting 2014-15's heat.
> 
> This is 2013-14's heat.
> 
> This is the start of rounds for 2015-16.
> 
> Cleaned the chimney too.



Welcome and that is some nice stacking.


----------



## Dirtboy

stihl023/5 said:


> Welcome and that is some nice stacking.



Thanks. Every once in awhile the wife offers to help stack, but I tell her I'm all set. The last one she helped me with was so crooked it kept me awake at night :msp_wub:. Finally went out and restacked it one day when she went shopping. Glad I found this site. Lots of knowledgeable folks.


----------



## Whitespider

How's that old sayin' go now...
Oh yeah... If'n ya' snooze, ya' lose.

Long day at work yesterday-
Half a bottle in my belly-
Snoozin' on the couch at 9:45-
Post 3000 comes up for grabs at 9:53-
Better luck next time I guess-

How 'bout we start workin' towards post 5000 :msp_smile:

If'n it ever stops raining 'round here :msp_sneaky: I'll actually post some updated pictures of my piles.


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Welcome and that is some nice stacking.



Love the smiley, never seen that one before(then again, I don't go "lookin")!


----------



## rwoods

*Storm Gift*

Recent storm brought down this 2' dbh red oak right next to my wood piling spot. Just ran out of mix so I'm taking a break and washing off PI oil before I go to the gas station. This tree gave my 362 a little workout - 2 1/2 tanks. Had to cut it out once while cutting the stem. Ron











18 minutes in -burned 1/2 tank and time for a fresh chain.






Just shy of 2 hours total time including fresh chain, 15 minute break, one pinch requiring a cut out and two refuelings. 90% bucked to 3" with just the mid section of stem left.












View attachment 300289
View attachment 300290
View attachment 300291
View attachment 300292
View attachment 300293


----------



## NHlocal

That's the kind of exercise I really enjoy! :msp_w00t: 
Good job buckin'! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo

Some real nice wood there and a good workout for the saw, Ron.

Ron


----------



## tramp bushler

24" dbh oak. That would be a workout for a 362 . . Prolly a lot easier on your hands and elbows that the Mac's are. 
Looks like the eastern states have really got hammered with wind and rain. . Good job. Getting hung bucking is all to easy to do. . Trust me. Do I ever know that.


----------



## Relex

The first picture is the pile for my mom which should last her most of the winter. When she gets most of that burned I'll have to go out and cut her another load or two to get her though the winter.

The second area is a little spot at my moms where I can store a few truck loads for sale, I just need to find two more skids to keep everything off of the ground.

View attachment 300493
View attachment 300494


----------



## ShaneLogs

That looks awesome, Rwoods! Fun times, if I was down near your way, I would come down and help out! Good way to spend an afternoon


----------



## Wolfen

Relex said:


> The first picture is the pile for my mom which should last her most of the winter. When she gets most of that burned I'll have to go out and cut her another load or two to get her though the winter.
> 
> The second area is a little spot at my moms where I can store a few truck loads for sale, I just need to find two more skids to keep everything off of the ground.
> 
> View attachment 300493
> View attachment 300494



That little bit of wood lasts most of the winter up there?
I go through at least three chords a season here


----------



## zogger

Relex said:


> The first picture is the pile for my mom which should last her most of the winter. When she gets most of that burned I'll have to go out and cut her another load or two to get her though the winter.
> 
> The second area is a little spot at my moms where I can store a few truck loads for sale, I just need to find two more skids to keep everything off of the ground.
> 
> View attachment 300493
> View attachment 300494



Nice you can help keep your mom warm. Good little stacking area near the fence, too..fill 'er up!


----------



## rwoods

tramp bushler said:


> 24" dbh oak. That would be a workout for a 362 . . Prolly a lot easier on your hands and elbows that the Mac's are.
> Looks like the eastern states have really got hammered with wind and rain. . Good job. Getting hung bucking is all to easy to do. . Trust me. Do I ever know that.



I haven't cut in 6 weeks or so and as you know you get out of shape in a hurry - all the overhead bucking is why I used the 362. I was too lazy to go back to the house for one of the MACs so I just bucked the stem as well with it. To be precise the tree was actually 26" at 5'. Though not ideal, if the chain is really sharp it is no big deal pulling a 25" bar with a 362 in green oak but when it starts to dull that's another story. I wish I could find a primo 044 to add to my line-up but I haven't. 

I love cutting rootballs as I find them challenging especially when one end wants to go down as the other end goes up but I don't always predict them correctly. I actually stuck my rescue saw for a bit too (also a 362) but after a little struggling I was able to free it and continue with the rescue.

Ron


----------



## zogger

Recent storm brought down this 2' dbh red oak right next to my wood piling spot. Just ran out of mix so I'm taking a break and washing off PI oil before I go to the gas station. This tree gave my 362 a little workout - 2 1/2 tanks. Had to cut it out once while cutting the stem. Ron

---right handy delivery there, good wood! yep, I can see how you might have got pinched a time or three, that sure is a goofy trunk..but a lotta wood!


----------



## rwoods

zogger said:


> Got some standing dead delivered today courtesy of that big storm that went through earlier this evening. Boom, whoosh, smash!
> 
> It doesn't get any handier than this, about half a dozen big branches landed right on and in front of woodstack area #1 here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus pic..inspirational from pygmy swamp wookie..to be a good firewooder you have to have determination and focus....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to take that whole tree down..grumble...have to finish moving more stuff out of the way and then drop it between two trees uphill from it that I want to save. Most likely put a line on it for safety. Unfortunately it is sweetgum..or fortunately, whatever, lotta saw trigger time, gonna cut to size and noodle the entire thing. Proly around 3 cord in it if I milk it out good. It took a major serious lightning hit and, all gone, dried up. Not a single live leaf on it.



Just now catching up on my reading. Looks like you had a storm gift as well. :msp_smile: Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Relex said:


> The first picture is the pile for my mom which should last her most of the winter. When she gets most of that burned I'll have to go out and cut her another load or two to get her though the winter.
> 
> The second area is a little spot at my moms where I can store a few truck loads for sale, I just need to find two more skids to keep everything off of the ground.
> 
> View attachment 300493
> View attachment 300494



If no one said it yet, welcome to Arboristsite! :msp_smile: 
Couple of nice areas to store wood, looks like easy access too.


----------



## rwoods

Welcome. There some good guys that hang out here and you are sure to have fun and learn something too no matter how long or short you been at it. Ron


----------



## Relex

Wolfen said:


> That little bit of wood lasts most of the winter up there?
> I go through at least three chords a season here



She doesn't burn her wood burner too hard. She has a pellet stove up stairs to keep that well heated and uses her wood burner for keeping her pipes from freezing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NHlocal

Sorry for the derail but, to all the Dads out there..... 
Happy Father's Day! :smile3:


----------



## Denis Gionet

Thanks Randy, and right back at you !!! And all the other old kids with kids out there too !!!


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Philbert

Always amazing photographs Tom!

Philbert


----------



## stihl023/5

Those are some serious piles!


----------



## BillNole

Hey, looks just like my woodpile! At midnight... on a moonless night... Yeah, not really.


----------



## rasse

It's not mine pile but I wish....

poikain puupinot Ylikiimingissä  - YouTube


----------



## stihl sawing

rasse said:


> It's not mine pile but I wish....
> 
> poikain puupinot Ylikiimingissä  - YouTube


Wow:msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihl023/5

rasse said:


> It's not mine pile but I wish....
> 
> poikain puupinot Ylikiimingissä  - YouTube



The great wall of wood!


----------



## MrWhoopee

*Working on a Hoard*

View attachment 300687


Almost done for this year.  (Yea, right.)


----------



## ShaneLogs

MrWhoopee said:


> View attachment 300687
> 
> 
> Almost done for this year.  (Yea, right.)



Looks good! Keep working on it


----------



## Dirtboy

MrWhoopee said:


> View attachment 300687
> 
> 
> Almost done for this year.  (Yea, right.)



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

These are from last year, I'll get more later.

Just picture a Bobcat, dumptruck and about 75 more cords in logs...


----------



## Wolfen

I like the pictures, but does wood really go for 200-225 up there? down here in Va Mixed Hardwood is 180 max
Free is ya surf Craigs list


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I am priced toward the low end of market actually. Some dealers are near $300/cord.


----------



## MrWhoopee

ValleyFirewood said:


> These are from last year, I'll get more later.
> 
> Just picture a Bobcat, dumptruck and about 75 more cords in logs...



Damn, you split wood for $25/cord ?!!! 

Here in N. California, oak can go for $250-$300/cord, softwoods $180-$225
Real cords only, we don't have no stinkin' face cords, ricks or any of those other fraudulent measures.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Wih the processor it's about the same work to leave it in rounds or split it actually.

I only deal with real 128 cu ft cords, but some sellers don't. I keep very busy because I am an honest seller, never short on wood, EVER! Most of my customer tell me I have the biggest a cords they have ever bought... They had been shorted for years and years by others.


----------



## NHlocal

ValleyFirewood said:


> Wih the processor it's about the same work to leave it in rounds or split it actually.
> 
> I only deal with real 128 cu ft cords, but some sellers don't. I keep very busy because I am an honest seller, never short on wood, EVER! Most of my customer tell me I have the biggest a cords they have ever bought... They had been shorted for years and years by others.



Nice! Honesty is always the best policy.  
Welcome to Arboristsite! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo

MrWhoopee said:


> View attachment 300687
> 
> 
> Almost done for this year.  (Yea, right.)



Nice stash! Like the woodshed very, very much, too.:msp_biggrin:

Ron


----------



## Wolfen

MrWhoopee said:


> Damn, you split wood for $25/cord ?!!!
> 
> Here in N. California, oak can go for $250-$300/cord, softwoods $180-$225
> Real cords only, we don't have no stinkin' face cords, ricks or any of those other fraudulent measures.



Around here not many people know what a rick is
I will sell wood if I need to for extra money and I go by the going price around here, since max is $180, I'll let a full chord go for $150 or $50 a rick AND I will explain what a rick is for those who don't know. I'm like you thought I hate a face chord, I also hate people that sneak a few dozen pine pieces in too just case they can to unsuspecting folks that don't know.


----------



## zogger

stihl023/5 said:


> The great wall of wood!



I was trying to do a running tally there and figure out how much in the great wall..and gave up. WAG at around 200 cords.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Yes and long term is the best for business. I think some firewood "sellers" are looking at the short term "just made $50". They figure if they only deliver 3/4 of a cord that they have 1/4 cord left to make money on. 

Repeat customers and word of mouth is 90% of my business. It's awesome to get an order from a friend, relative, etc of a customer because they saw or heard about what I had delivered. :msp_smile:

Of course I'm doing it for profit, but to hear things like that makes me a little warm inside.





NHlocal said:


> Nice! Honesty is always the best policy.
> Welcome to Arboristsite! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal

ValleyFirewood said:


> Yes and long term is the best for business. I think some firewood "sellers" are looking at the short term "just made $50". They figure if they only deliver 3/4 of a cord that they have 1/4 cord left to make money on.
> 
> Repeat customers and word of mouth is 90% of my business. It's awesome to get an order from a friend, relative, etc of a customer because they saw or heard about what I had delivered. :msp_smile:
> 
> Of course I'm doing it for profit, but to hear things like that makes me a little warm inside.



Well said..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Valley Firewood ; welcome to A S. Looks like you have a nice operation there. 

Will the Block buster handle the old growth knarly birch? Is it a bar saw or circular?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I'll get better photos in a few weeks when I setup with the processor. I have not picked it up yet, leaving early next week for Iowa to get it.

Yeah it will handle it fine as long as it's under about 22-24" thick. Over that and I have to cut with a saw and split on the Swisher.
(This is based on experience on another Blockbuster, older unit but about same size.)
I have an 18" bar on my saws and I've yet to find anything that I needed more bar.

The Blockbuster has a 20" bar, .404 0.80 gauge harvester chain.



tramp bushler said:


> Hey Valley Firewood ; welcome to A S. Looks like you have a nice operation there.
> 
> Will the Block buster handle the old growth knarly birch? Is it a bar saw or circular?


----------



## robespierre

*english oak?*

I just got 3 big truckloads of English or white oak and they are still green.I went to split them with my x27 yesterday and the axe head kicked back like I was hitting a tractor tire.Should I wait for natual cracking to appear or just use a neighbor's splitter for this batch. I only get the splitter for one day so I want to make sure that what I split is really knotty and can't be split by hand.The wood is very straight grained by the way.


----------



## tramp bushler

Rip them in half with your chainsaw.


----------



## zogger

robespierre said:


> I just got 3 big truckloads of English or white oak and they are still green.I went to split them with my x27 yesterday and the axe head kicked back like I was hitting a tractor tire.Should I wait for natual cracking to appear or just use a neighbor's splitter for this batch. I only get the splitter for one day so I want to make sure that what I split is really knotty and can't be split by hand.The wood is very straight grained by the way.



If you can afford to wait just a bit, say a few weeks, and the rounds are stacked up to get good sun and air, yes, they will split much easier once they are showing some checking. 

Larger rounds I go around the outside and split off the slabs with the bark-thinly- then attack the center heartwood. Once the bark is off a round, they always split easier. the bark is a stout band that encircles the wood and helps keep it intact, like a band. 

The other suggestion of at least ripping them in half is good as well. NHoodling is kinda fun, too. Lay the round sideways, cut right through at a slight angle. Give it full RPMs and lift it occassionally to clear the long noodles if it becomes a problem and starts to clog up under the clutch cover.

If you want to hand split them right now, you can cut a few kerfs across the top, deep enough to slide a wedge in there, then layon with a sledge hammer. I do that too with "rubber wood" if I don't wait to wait for natural checking. (shagbark hickory I now always do this, helps with eliminating the bugs) 

Bust them into 1/4s or a little more that way (depends on size of rounds), then you can go back to using the fiskars effectively, and again, slab off the wood with the bark on it first. You can use that slabwood in the mornings to get the fire going good, and it also greatly speeds up the drying of both the slab wood and the heartwood. The wood directly under the bark is just slow to dry, so the thinner the better, IMO.

The Fiskars or splitting axe of choice is good for that chore, slabbing off the outside, as they are easier to aim and do precision whacking.

Of course, THREE truckloads, borrow a splitter..even at one day that is gonna be one LONG freeking day. (err, what size truck? regular pickup, that's not that bad...) Maybe just take the time to rough bust all the big rounds into quarters, then return splitter and go back to hand splitting at your leisure.


----------



## tld400

Finally took some pics of my firewood mess. I have wood every where but got a new toy to help get it done. View attachment 300989
View attachment 300990
View attachment 300991
View attachment 300992
View attachment 300993


----------



## BillNole

tld400 said:


> Finally took some pics of my firewood mess. I have wood every where but got a new toy to help get it done. View attachment 300989
> View attachment 300990
> View attachment 300991
> View attachment 300992
> View attachment 300993



While we all know how it works, how about a shot of your new toy doing battle with one of those beasts laying around?!


----------



## NHlocal

tld400 said:


> Finally took some pics of my firewood mess. I have wood every where but got a new toy to help get it done. View attachment 300989
> View attachment 300990
> View attachment 300991
> View attachment 300992
> View attachment 300993




Looks like it's time to consolidate.....:hmm3grin2orange: 
Nice pics. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tld400

Yeah I will take pics of that big piece of cherry when I split it. I split some big crotch pieces of cherry and it went through with ease. Makes splitting wood fun. I do like the fiskars but my back cant take it.


----------



## turnkey4099

Wolfen said:


> Around here not many people know what a rick is
> I will sell wood if I need to for extra money and I go by the going price around here, since max is $180, I'll let a full chord go for $150 or $50 a rick AND I will explain what a rick is for those who don't know. I'm like you thought I hate a face chord, I also hate people that sneak a few dozen pine pieces in too just case they can to unsuspecting folks that don't know.



So what _is_ a rick? I have never seen one defined as a legal measure. Dictionary defines it as a pile of wood 1 stick wide by however long/high you want to pile it.

From your post it appears that your rick is 1/3 cord.

Yes, I am aware that there are a lot of local measures for firewood but when it comes to Weights&Measures regs, if it is mentioned at all they specify that it is _not_ a legal measure.

Why not just call it what it is, 1/3 cord?

Harry K


----------



## Slade McCuiston

A rick is not a legal measure of firewood, at least in most places. A rick is, in fact, one-third of a cord. Many people around here would rather buy _and_ sell by the rick, however. Many people around here wouldn't know a cord by anything but "three ricks." It's almost a foreign concept.


----------



## Hedgerow

Slade McCuiston said:


> A rick is not a legal measure of firewood, at least in most places. A rick is, in fact, one-third of a cord. Many people around here would rather buy _and_ sell by the rick, however. Many people around here wouldn't know a cord by anything but "three ricks." It's almost a foreign concept.



Yeah... Same way around here... So I just clarify with them what their concept of a "Rick" is, and explain how that would translate into cords... Which is what I'm selling...
Most folks like to be "in the know"... So they catch on quick...


----------



## zogger

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... Same way around here... So I just clarify with them what their concept of a "Rick" is, and explain how that would translate into cords... Which is what I'm selling...
> Most folks like to be "in the know"... So they catch on quick...




Bah! Society changes, rick, rack, rank, even cord and face cord are passe......we don't say forsooth much anymore either..the true real modern day measurement of firewood is set by the modern firewood selling and buying community on craigslist and penny trader whatever classifieds all over, it is...

"the load"..



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Hedgerow

zogger said:


> Bah! Society changes, rick, rack, rank, even cord and face cord are passe......we don't say forsooth much anymore either..the true real modern day measurement of firewood is set by the modern firewood selling and buying community on craigslist and penny trader whatever classifieds all over, it is...
> 
> "the load"..
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA!



Aaaahhhhh!!!!

"THE LOAD"....

That may well be the best term in wood selling EVER!!!


----------



## Blazin

It's a universal term


----------



## stihl023/5

Blazin said:


> It's a universal term



So true, it can be used in many ways.


----------



## TeeMan

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... Same way around here... So I just clarify with them what their concept of a "Rick" is, and explain how that would translate into cords... Which is what I'm selling...
> Most folks like to be "in the know"... So they catch on quick...



A “rick” is 1/3 of a full cord or simply a ‘face cord’ meaning a stack of firewood 4’ tall x 8’ long and cuts at 16 inches. 3 of these stacks is equal to 128 cu.ft. so that is a full cord.


----------



## Wolfen

TeeMan said:


> A “rick” is 1/3 of a full cord or simply a ‘face cord’ meaning a stack of firewood 4’ tall x 8’ long and cuts at 16 inches. 3 of these stacks is equal to 128 cu.ft. so that is a full cord.



Very true, a rick is 1-3 of a chord no matter what planet you are on


----------



## Hedgerow

TeeMan said:


> A “rick” is 1/3 of a full cord or simply a ‘face cord’ meaning a stack of firewood 4’ tall x 8’ long and cuts at 16 inches. 3 of these stacks is equal to 128 cu.ft. so that is a full cord.



I think the term "Face Cord" originally referred to the sale of cook stove wood cut to only 12" long, so it could have meant 1/4 cord... 
The history of these Lamen's terms is interesting to me. And how they evolved over the years...
To "Rick", is to make a stack... 
Though most of us know what a Rick is, what did the term originally spring from???
Anyone know???


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Wood has to be sold by the cord in many states. Rick, face cord, pile, truck load, bunch of, etc aren't legal measurements.

Some years back I helped a friend get some wood from a seller. The seller was complaining the whole time that we were cheating him... never did sell a cord that took up that much wood, "I don't sell none of them dictionary cords"

He told us to pick up this tiny pile, and once I did I had the trailer (which held a cord) barely 1/2 full.. "ok... where's the rest?"

I told him to stop frigging cheating people! He stopped complaining when I told him I'd report him to the bureau of weights and measurements and the forestry department for ripping people off.

We had a U-Haul trailer that the inside was just about 128 cu ft!


----------



## Ronaldo

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'll get better photos in a few weeks when I setup with the processor. I have not picked it up yet, leaving early next week for Iowa to get it.
> 
> Yeah it will handle it fine as long as it's under about 22-24" thick. Over that and I have to cut with a saw and split on the Swisher.
> (This is based on experience on another Blockbuster, older unit but about same size.)
> I have an 18" bar on my saws and I've yet to find anything that I needed more bar.
> 
> The Blockbuster has a 20" bar, .404 0.80 gauge harvester chain.



That is a long trip! Alaska to Iowa. Just looked up Blockbuster and see they are located in Mt. Pleasant, little more than an hour from me and I never even knew they were so close in Iowa.
Are you driving your diesel and towing or trailering the processor? 

Ron


----------



## TeeMan

Hedgerow said:


> I think the term "Face Cord" originally referred to the sale of cook stove wood cut to only 12" long, so it could have meant 1/4 cord...
> The history of these Lamen's terms is interesting to me. And how they evolved over the years...
> To "Rick", is to make a stack...
> Though most of us know what a Rick is, what did the term originally spring from???
> Anyone know???



Since a “rick” is a measure that is not regulated by states that regulate the sale of firewood, I would recommend you contact a University that may be able to provide some more insight as they have probably done research on such questions. This is an interesting read and the link to Oklahoma State University’s Division of Agricultural Science and Natural Resources is at the top of this document.

http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-2507/


----------



## Hedgerow

From OSU...






This is why the term "rick" gives some folks heartburn...


But it DOES acknowledge it as a common term in OK....
No history of the term though..:bang:


----------



## TeeMan

Since a "rick" is not regulated for measuring firewood sells it may be difficult to easily find the history; you'll probably have to do some research as to where that term was derived from. I would suggest starting at a University, specifically in an Agricultural and/or Renewable Natural Resources Department since they probably have come across this in their research. This article was not intended to answer the history of the term, but rather point out that Universities at least note such measures.

Good luck with your search…keep us posted if it is of interest.


----------



## Hedgerow

A little Encyclopedia reading for everyone...

cord (measurement) -- Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## TeeMan

Hedgerow said:


> A little Encyclopedia reading for everyone...
> 
> cord (measurement) -- Encyclopedia Britannica



Interesting...and here are some other terms as well in Wiki in addition to cord: "Other non-official terms for firewood volume include standing cord, kitchen cord, running cord, face cord, fencing cord, country cord, long cord, and rick, all subject to local variation."

Cord (unit) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However, I see that two common terms we may all be familiar with as well are not noted: 
a sh!t ton and a sh!t load.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Franny K

Hedgerow said:


> A little Encyclopedia reading for everyone...
> 
> cord (measurement) -- Encyclopedia Britannica



And if you dice up those four foot long pieces it stacks up smaller than the legal definition as in post 3069 above. Have to wonder what other legal misconceptions I have from reading at the library.


----------



## Wolfen

Hedgerow said:


> A little Encyclopedia reading for everyone...
> 
> cord (measurement) -- Encyclopedia Britannica



the way I was taught the encyclopedia Britannica is wrong.

when I learned as a kid about life a chord was spelled Chord, and it was4'x4'x8' packed tight, packed loose was not done unless you wanted a reputation for ripping people off, a rick was 4'x 16" x8' and it took three rick's to make one Chord, there was no such term as long chord, face chord , it was Chord and rick.
That's how I get it now days if I have to go out and buy it, and thats how I stack it when I split it.

Occasionally I might sell a chord or a rick, BUT I will tell whoever is buying it from me exactly what I stated above


----------



## Steve NW WI

Must be that time of year again, everybody's #####ing about the definition of a cord. I need to get that state by state chart done and put up here. Maybe I'll get rained out today or tomorrow and put some time into it.


----------



## zogger

Steve NW WI said:


> Must be that time of year again, everybody's #####ing about the definition of a cord. I need to get that state by state chart done and put up here. Maybe I'll get rained out today or tomorrow and put some time into it.



What? That's easy, a cord is about 2 or 3 CL loads.....or 4 when delivered in a shorty ...

but, a GOOD CL load has a few more sticks in it....and a FULL CL load means you can see wood over the metal sides of the bed....

Cords are for old people, cranky old people...with landline phones....with no dialer on the phone, you pick it up and talk to Emma the operator and tell her who you want to talk to...then you look out the window and see kids on dirtbikes tearing across the property and you drop the phone, go out in the yard and bellow at them and shake your fist in the air....

hehehehe 

I am gonna do it one of these days, do a CL ad with metric standard face rick ranked chorde load....see if I get any bites...


----------



## Steve NW WI

zogger said:


> What? That's easy, a cord is about 2 or 3 CL loads.....or 4 when delivered in a shorty ...
> 
> but, a GOOD CL load has a few more sticks in it....and a FULL CL load means you can see wood over the metal sides of the bed....
> 
> Cords are for old people, cranky old people...with landline phones....with no dialer on the phone, you pick it up and talk to Emma the operator and tell her who you want to talk to...then you look out the window and see kids on dirtbikes tearing across the property and you drop the phone, go out in the yard and bellow at them and shake your fist in the air....
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> I am gonna do it one of these days, do a CL ad with metric standard face rick ranked chorde load....see if I get any bites...



For the record, I'm not a fist shaker. I let Mr. Remington do my bellowing, as well.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfen said:


> the way I was taught the encyclopedia Britannica is wrong.
> 
> when I learned as a kid about life a chord was spelled Chord, and it was4'x4'x8' packed tight, packed loose was not done unless you wanted a reputation for ripping people off, a rick was 4'x 16" x8' and it took three rick's to make one Chord, there was no such term as long chord, face chord , it was Chord and rick.
> That's how I get it now days if I have to go out and buy it, and thats how I stack it when I split it.
> 
> Occasionally I might sell a chord or a rick, BUT I will tell whoever is buying it from me exactly what I stated above



Wow... !!! Wolfen???
You managed to mis-spell the word cord, no less than 6 times in that post!!! 
That is freaking impressive....
No matter who ya are...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfen

Hedgerow said:


> Wow... !!! Wolfen???
> You managed to mis-spell the word cord, no less than 6 times in that post!!!
> That is freaking impressive....
> No matter who ya are...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



oops.......damn spell check is worthless, guess I better start actually looking at the screen AFTER I type huh?

Oh and you think that's bad wait till I'm either half drunk or in a hurry and a spell the, eth


----------



## Hedgerow

Franny K said:


> And if you dice up those four foot long pieces it stacks up smaller than the legal definition as in post 3069 above. Have to wonder what other legal misconceptions I have from reading at the library.



You'd have a hard time telling if I stacked em'..
.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## zogger

Steve NW WI said:


> For the record, I'm not a fist shaker. I let Mr. Remington do my bellowing, as well.




Mean cranky old people. Kids just drive faster and cut the fences and m80 the mailbox then...


----------



## Steve NW WI

zogger said:


> Mean cranky old people. Kids just drive faster and cut the fences and m80 the mailbox then...



My fences are fine, and my mailbox has been there for 20 plus years. 

Let's just say I'm a little bit of a legend with the younger crowd.

Ehh, really, I know most of em and their parents. The kids who come out to the lake cabins, not so much, but I ain't on the lake and they don't venture far from water.


----------



## BillNole

Steve NW WI said:


> My fences are fine, and my mailbox has been there for 20 plus years.
> 
> Let's just say I'm a little bit of a legend with the younger crowd.
> 
> Ehh, really, I know most of em and their parents. The kids who come out to the lake cabins, not so much, but I ain't on the lake and they don't venture far from water.



With the legend that must surround you, I'm surprised they'll even visit the lake, much less venture from their cabins! :msp_scared:

j/k!!!


----------



## Relex

Finally had a chance to take out the new to me huskey 455 and cut about a truck load and a half before the heat got to me. I spent maybe a half hour with my fiskars, wedge and 10lbs sludge in 95 degree heat before I called it quits today. I'm splitting and stacking over at my moms, (I live in an apartment 10mins away) and should have that split and stacked by the end of the week if I put in a little time daily after work.


----------



## zogger

Relex said:


> Finally had a chance to take out the new to me huskey 455 and cut about a truck load and a half before the heat got to me. I spent maybe a half hour with my fiskars, wedge and 10lbs sludge in 95 degree heat before I called it quits today. I'm splitting and stacking over at my moms, (I live in an apartment 10mins away) and should have that split and stacked by the end of the week if I put in a little time daily after work.



that's looking good! 95 degrees, whoosh, only 80s here today. Weird....


----------



## Relex

zogger said:


> that's looking good! 95 degrees, whoosh, only 80s here today. Weird....



I meant 85...I hit the 9 on accident. With the sweat dripping off me it sure felt 95 thought. :angry2:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Found this when I mowed the lawn the other day. ####! It's gonna go into the truck, and be the first of next years wood into the basement.












My squarewood stockpile. It grows a bit every time I have to take the truck to work. Might as well offset the fuel cost with a little free wood.


----------



## blacklocst

Steve NW WI said:


> Found this when I mowed the lawn the other day. ####! It's gonna go into the truck, and be the first of next years wood into the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My squarewood stockpile. It grows a bit every time I have to take the truck to work. Might as well offset the fuel cost with a little free wood.



I feel your pain. I have a stack that is growing love handles.


----------



## bert0168

There's only one thing I hate more than stacking firewood and that's RESTACKING IT :angry2:


----------



## tld400

Yeah What Bert said.


----------



## BillNole

tld400 said:


> Yeah What Bert said.



:agree2:


----------



## Relex

Took me about a week but I finally got that load and a half split and stacked. I ended up getting a little over a cord.

View attachment 302571


----------



## NHlocal

Nice..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Some of the proceeds from yesterday's tree job. 
Just some limb wood...


----------



## Philbert

Hedgerow said:


> Just some limb wood...



Limb wood burns . . .

Philbert


----------



## NHlocal

That's just the limb wood.....? Ayuh, it burns. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Limb wood burns . . .
> 
> Philbert



Yeah... The trunk is still out there waiting for me to noodle it up and haul it away...
That would be load #3...
:msp_wink:
She was a biggun...


----------



## Hedgerow

The trunk...


----------



## Hedgerow

My helper...


----------



## Jon B.

*Ell-umm*

Neighbor - the tree service operator - told me about a pile of elm he had in the yard, suggesting that I should load it and get it out'a there. I guess, if I *have* to...

It appeared to have been a standing, dead tree but is far from seasoned. Still, the price is right, so...

These aren't in the right order but still. you get the idea. Each has a caption so that helps.

jb


----------



## Jon B.

Here are a couple more.

I *think* it's American Elm but won't swear to it. The smell reminded me of latex paint when cutting.

The one round just above what must have been the stump took a couple steel wedges and a couple wood ones to break apart. Had to cut the stringy stuff with a hatchet.

jb


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, 
that's what Elm looks like when you(try to :hmm3grin2orangesplit it,nice and stringy..... :msp_tongue: 
Good job gettin' that split..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> that's what Elm looks like when you(try to :hmm3grin2orangesplit it,nice and stringy..... :msp_tongue:
> Good job gettin' that split..... :msp_thumbup:



But once it's dry, it burns real HOT!!! I like the stuff personally... Mixes great with the denser stuff...


----------



## Ronaldo

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> that's what Elm looks like when you(try to :hmm3grin2orangesplit it,nice and stringy..... :msp_tongue:
> Good job gettin' that split..... :msp_thumbup:



All that stringy stuff lights well and really takes off when thrown in the firebox.:msp_thumbup:

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh.....


----------



## ShaneLogs

Nice saws Hedgerow!


----------



## john taliaferro

Yep ,my father inlaws favorite wood light and hot ,he's 91 . He would have it going today if i let him ,as it cooled down last night to 55 and its only 70 in here .


----------



## Denis Gionet

Didn't take a pic yet (will tonight) but we cut, split and piled about 1 1/2 cords of Tamarack over the weekend, sold 1/3 cord to an older couple at our campground. Also cut & split the 8' cedar logs I was planning to mill, decided I'd rather spend the summer having fun with the kids and enjoying family time. Spent way too much time on the saw last summer, and didn't have any time for the family. Not gonna happen this year. Still going to have to get more firewood cut this summer for next year, but as long as I can keep the cutting for cooler or dirtier days, it'll better for us.

Should have a pic of the woodpile on here tomorrow, it finishes the corner of our lakeside lot nicely, and hides the paddleboat and water pump from view.


----------



## RPrice

Splitting area:





Stacking area there's about two more cords stacked in here since photo was taken:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RPrice said:


> Splitting area:



Tamarack?
looks just like the stuff we have in Cali at 7000'+ elevation.


----------



## RPrice

It's about 98% lodgepole pine and about 2% whitebark pine. I'm cutting at about 8k - 9.2k ASL. Problem with whitebark is that it's big, typically multi-trunked with lots of big limbs. Takes forever to process. Much easier to cut the lodgepole that's also dead/standing due to the ravages of the Mountain Pine Beetle (MPB).


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RPrice said:


> It's about 98% lodgepole pine and about 2% whitebark pine. I'm cutting at about 8k - 9.2k ASL. Problem with whitebark is that it's big, typically multi-trunked with lots of big limbs. Takes forever to process. Much easier to cut the lodgepole that's also dead/standing due to the ravages of the Mountain Pine Beetle (MPB).



yup, same trees ....resort is @ 7700' in the Sierras.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Our woodpile at the lake ... 3 rows up the side, 2 rows facing the lake. Still not enough for my liking ....


----------



## ShaneLogs

singinwoodwackr said:


> yup, same trees ....resort is @ 7700' in the Sierras.



Looks like fun


----------



## NHlocal

Denis Gionet said:


> Our woodpile at the lake ... 3 rows up the side, 2 rows facing the lake. Still not enough for my liking ....



Lookin' good Denis..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> Our woodpile at the lake ... 3 rows up the side, 2 rows facing the lake. Still not enough for my liking ....



It looks like there's northern Pike in that lake...
I like pike Dennis...
Is there walleye too???
Giant skeeters???
Can I bring my bass boat???


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> It looks like there's northern Pike in that lake...
> I like pike Dennis...
> Is there walleye too???
> Giant skeeters???
> Can I bring my bass boat???



Pike, perch, walleye, small mouth bass. Twin-engine'd 'skeeters, ported & muffler modded skeeters. All kinds of 'em. And you can bring your boat, as long as the motor has an orange cover and a Husky sticker on it .... :cool2:


----------



## NHlocal

Derail warning!!! :arg:

Happy 237th Birthday America!!!

:bday: :wave: :bday:


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> Pike, perch, walleye, small mouth bass. Twin-engine'd 'skeeters, ported & muffler modded skeeters. All kinds of 'em. And you can bring your boat, as long as the motor has an orange cover and a Husky sticker on it .... :cool2:



Hmmm... 175HP Mariner with a big ass Husky sticker on the back...


----------



## Hedgerow

As a matter of fact, I like that idea more and more with every vision...


----------



## WOODSMAN416

Some oak I was working on last night.

[URL=http://s403.photobucket.com/user/woodsman416/media/005_zpsa7204297.jpg.


----------



## WOODSMAN416

Photobuckets not working. I'll try again alter.


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... 175HP Mariner with a big ass Husky sticker on the back...



Works for me !!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> Works for me !!!



I'll get a pic when I figure out what I want to do..
Till then, here's a pic of some firewood...
Staying on topic you know...


----------



## MrWhoopee

Hedgerow said:


> I'll get a pic when I figure out what I want to do..
> Till then, here's a pic of some firewood...
> Staying on topic you know...



Why crib against the posts?


----------



## Hedgerow

MrWhoopee said:


> Why crib against the posts?



Habit... and I can inter lock with longer and shorter pieces against the poles...
But I'm sure it aint necessary...


----------



## russhd1997

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... 175HP Mariner with a big ass Husky sticker on the back...



I think that Mariner would look better with a Dolmar sticker on it!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ShaneLogs said:


> Looks like fun



that was last year's 'fun'. We did the same thing Memorial Day weekend but more logs dragged out of the creek and surrounding areas 
Usually I cut/haul 5+cord in a few days but when you can drag the logs to the splitting area...duh  I left a dozen or so logs to drag for later this season or next...wood ain't going anywhere.


----------



## WOODSMAN416

Got it working now.


----------



## WOODSMAN416




----------



## jthornton

My current wood pile, splitter(axe) and storage area...

View attachment 303419
View attachment 303420
View attachment 303421


My new splitter (almost done)

View attachment 303422


JT


----------



## zogger

jthornton said:


> My current wood pile, splitter(axe) and storage area...
> 
> 
> 
> My new splitter (almost done)
> 
> 
> 
> JT



Oh man, heck ya! You'll have your storage area filled lots faster once you get that hydraulic going over that ole double bit.

Although it does look fun to swing..I have a junker head, but I haven't cleaned it up or rehung it yet. Scrapyard find like two bucks I think, then three bucks for a grade C handle. Just for fun, never owned a double bit before.


----------



## stihly dan

Hope that folds down. May be an ach to get it out of the garage.


----------



## 1969cj-5

*My Pile*

I stack mine on an old cement foundation left from a shed that I burned down. There is a drain on the far end of the floor and the whole thing sloes that-away. This pile is freshly split, I just need to stack it. When it is stacked I cover it with a Hay Tarp. I have a deal with a local logger that keeps me in more wood than I can handle.


----------



## zogger

1969cj-5 said:


> I stack mine on an old cement foundation left from a shed that I burned down. There is a drain on the far end of the floor and the whole thing sloes that-away. This pile is freshly split, I just need to stack it. When it is stacked I cover it with a Hay Tarp. I have a deal with a local logger that keeps me in more wood than I can handle.



That'll work! Easy wood and get to stack on concrete..that's purdy good there.


----------



## 1969cj-5

zogger said:


> That'll work! Easy wood and get to stack on concrete..that's purdy good there.



'Ceptin for the part where I am fat and lazy. I need to get the grass knocked down.


----------



## XSKIER

This was a fairly straight choke cherry tree that was standing dead. I had only intended to noodle a couple of knotty pieces, but once I started I couldn't stop myself. The entire stem got noodled.


----------



## TeeMan

Another load of Oak...sectioned and split on the 4th of July...'Merica! The split firewood shown is off of the larger trailer.


----------



## zogger

TeeMan said:


> Another load of Oak...sectioned and split on the 4th of July...'Merica! The split firewood shown is off of the larger trailer.



Freedom 4th Firewood Festival!

that's looking good man!


----------



## NHlocal

Very nice indeed..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TeeMan

zogger said:


> Freedom 4th Firewood Festival!
> 
> that's looking good man!



Thanks zogger & NH. It was roughly a 12 hour day's worth of work. We drove about 35 min. to the spot this wood was felled at. Luckily my friend's dad had a front end loader which made loading the trailers a breeze. The splitter did the rest of the work for us allowing both trailers to be split the same day. There were fireworks going off as we were nearing the end of the splitting at my place. A "few" beers were consumed in the process as well. Not a bad way to spend the Fourth!


----------



## Speed

XSKIER said:


> This was a fairly straight choke cherry tree that was standing dead. I had only intended to noodle a couple of knotty pieces, but once I started I couldn't stop myself. The entire stem got noodled.



You forgot to noodle the stump into a Swedish candle! That would have topped it off good.


----------



## Philbert

XSKIER said:


> This was a fairly straight choke cherry tree that was standing dead. I had only intended to noodle a couple of knotty pieces, but once I started I couldn't stop myself. The entire stem got noodled.



That's a _PILE_-of-noodles!

Philbert


----------



## Speed

So I finally took the time to take a few pictures of my woodpile when I got home with a load tonight. Just kind of getting rolling, finally. White ash to the right and on the wagon, red oak on the left, red oak and cottonwood on the truck.
View attachment 303714
View attachment 303715


----------



## XSKIER

Now THAT is an operation right there, JACK!


----------



## XSKIER

Philbert said:


> That's a _PILE_-of-noodles!
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, with a nice coating of noodles on the ground I don't feel so bad about setting the idling saw on the ground while repositioning rounds. I just can't stand to have the paint worn off the bottom of my saws from idling on a hard surface.


----------



## Philbert

(Just don't set the noodles on fire!)

Philbert


----------



## MrWhoopee

Speed said:


> So I finally took the time to take a few pictures of my woodpile when I got home with a load tonight. Just kind of getting rolling, finally. White ash to the right and on the wagon, red oak on the left, red oak and cottonwood on the truck.



COTTONWOOD?!?! wtf? With ash and red oak, why bother with cottonwood?


----------



## ShaneLogs

XSKIER said:


> This was a fairly straight choke cherry tree that was standing dead. I had only intended to noodle a couple of knotty pieces, but once I started I couldn't stop myself. The entire stem got noodled.



Been there, done that a few times!


----------



## Speed

I figured I'd burn it in the summer in the owb for hot water, and for bonfires, lol. I don't want to put oak on a bonfire! And if you saw how much we just took down, cleaning tree lines.......there's a lot of it.


----------



## Speed

XSKIER said:


> Yeah, with a nice coating of noodles on the ground I don't feel so bad about setting the idling saw on the ground while repositioning rounds. I just can't stand to have the paint worn off the bottom of my saws from idling on a hard surface.



Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't want to wear paint off a saw.


----------



## XSKIER

Yep. It takes way less time and effort to be conscious of your actions than it does to repair the damage later.


----------



## NHlocal

I finally got around to working on my woodshed/woodpile. I got the back row of pallets pulled up and raked out 
underneath, started stacking what was left of last year's wood(mostly Red Oak and some Ash) onto the back so 
I can pull up the rest of the pallets and finish "evicting" the critters that have moved in. :hmm3grin2orange: 
The first pic is after I already started stacking wood on the back row of pallets, the second is almost all of last year's 
wood stacked, and a big pile in the front just waitin'.....


----------



## jcl

Looks like you might need more wood to fill the rest in.
I can't talk much was filling in my last row today and still need 1/2 cord more to finsh. It never ends!


----------



## NHlocal

jcl said:


> Looks like you might need more wood to fill the rest in.
> I can't talk much was filling in my last row today and still need 1/2 cord more to finsh. It never ends!



Ayuh,
gonna need more for sure, and no, it never ends..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHlocal

Okay, we actually didn't get any rain this afternoon so here's my "after work project" update.....  
pulled up the rest of the pallets and evicted all things living and "otherwise", raked it all out and reset the 
pallets, FINALLY!!! :msp_w00t: Now I can fill it with wood.


----------



## Speed

Got last nights load nearly done. Before and after.View attachment 303901
View attachment 303902

Just have 1 1/2 oak logs to finish. Started raining before I could finish.


----------



## XSKIER

Nice cuts! You may as well noodle some of 'em to save the old back muscle.


----------



## Speed

Thanks. It may happen that way, after cutting and stacking over 5 cord today. I'm still trying to figure out why I wanted it all done today. I think I just wanted to see if it was possible.


----------



## BigDaddyR

Here is a shot of where I'm starting in the lower field. I think most of what makes it down here will be sold. Still have plenty to get split and plenty to harvest. Much easier now that I have a splitter and can do it as I please and not rush on a weekend while renting one. This is about 2 chords of green maple and about 3-4 chords of red oak in front of it that's big rounds or 1/4'd and needs to be split and stacked. Neighbor had a double stem maple that had to come down. One more chord left over there. 3 cords total out of the trees. 

View attachment 303931



Sent on the fly.


----------



## MrWhoopee

NHlocal said:


> Okay, we actually didn't get any rain this afternoon so here's my "after work project" update.....
> pulled up the rest of the pallets and evicted all things living and "otherwise", raked it all out and reset the
> pallets, FINALLY!!! :msp_w00t: Now I can fill it with wood.



Now that's what I'm talkin' about. That is some SERIOUSLY nice work! Uniform length wood, straight rows, pallets notched for the uprights, nice detail work. I particularly like the removeable side rails and the 2x4 guide to keep the row straight. But why is that 2x4 not parallel to the pallets?oke:


----------



## Hedgerow

Speed said:


> Thanks. It may happen that way, after cutting and stacking over 5 cord today. I'm still trying to figure out why I wanted it all done today. I think I just wanted to see if it was possible.



The corn looks pretty good right now!!!


----------



## MrWhoopee

Speed said:


> I figured I'd burn it in the summer in the owb for hot water, and for bonfires, lol. I don't want to put oak on a bonfire! And if you saw how much we just took down, cleaning tree lines.......there's a lot of it.



Now that makes perfect sense. You have to dispose of it somehow, might as well reclaim the BTUs.


----------



## SS396driver

First load February of 2012 second came a few weeks later. Hard to get the size of the logs from the picture but the logs averaged about 16 ft


----------



## SS396driver

Just built this woodshed last spring . 16 ft long 5 ft wide and the lower part of the roof is 7 ft rear is 9ft high




cell phone picture


----------



## Speed

Hedgerow said:


> The corn looks pretty good right now!!!



:msp_thumbsup: Thanks! Chest high and going great! Hasn't been overly hot, and just got 1.7 inches of rain two nights ago when I dumped that wood. Super corn growing weather. Everything else is looking good, too.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Looks good Teeman!


----------



## NHlocal

MrWhoopee said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about. That is some SERIOUSLY nice work! Uniform length wood, straight rows, pallets notched for the uprights, nice detail work. I particularly like the removeable side rails and the 2x4 guide to keep the row straight. But why is that 2x4 not parallel to the pallets?oke:



Ayuh, 
Thanks!  If you're talkin' about the 2x4 "up high", I just slid it up there to get it out of the way. 
If you're askin' about any of the others, I'm fussy but not THAT fussy..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MrWhoopee

NHlocal said:


> Ayuh,
> Thanks!  If you're talkin' about the 2x4 "up high", I just slid it up there to get it out of the way.
> If you're askin' about any of the others, I'm fussy but not THAT fussy..... :hmm3grin2orange:



I was referring to the one that serves as the alignment guide for the stack. The better the job, the more glaring the small inconsistencies. If the rest of it wasn't so perfect, I wouldn't have even noticed that detail.


----------



## NHlocal

MrWhoopee said:


> I was referring to the one that serves as the alignment guide for the stack. The better the job, the more glaring the small inconsistencies. If the rest of it wasn't so perfect, I wouldn't have even noticed that detail.



My wife just smiles and shakes her head when she watches me work.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dirtboy

NHlocal said:


> My wife just smiles and shakes her head when she watches me work.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Thought mine was the only one.... Nice shed.


----------



## stihl023/5

NHlocal said:


> My wife just smiles and shakes her head when she watches me work.....:hmm3grin2orange:



I get to watch my wife, she does a lot of the stacking.


----------



## NHlocal

Dirtboy said:


> Thought mine was the only one.... Nice shed.


Nope. 
Thanks. :msp_smile:



stihl023/5 said:


> I get to watch my wife, she does a lot of the stacking.



My wife does help me out from time to time, and when she stops and watches me she shakes her head and smiles..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo

NHlocal said:


> Nope.
> Thanks. :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife does help me out from time to time, and when she stops and watches me she shakes her head and smiles..... :hmm3grin2orange:



She is probably just admiring her man and what a good worker and provider you are!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Denis Gionet

Just got us a new use for our firewood at the lake ..... picked up a wood-burning cookstove, with a firebox and 2 "elements" on the left, with a propane oven & 4-burner stove on the right. An antique Belanger model, built in Quebec prolly 60 or more years ago. 

It's gonna need a bit of work, but I can't wait to see it all working !


----------



## Hedgerow

Denis Gionet said:


> Just got us a new use for our firewood at the lake ..... picked up a wood-burning cookstove, with a firebox and 2 "elements" on the left, with a propane oven & 4-burner stove on the right. An antique Belanger model, built in Quebec prolly 60 or more years ago.
> 
> It's gonna need a bit of work, but I can't wait to see it all working !



There may be a reason they quit making the propane / wood combo's Dennis....
Be cautious...


----------



## Denis Gionet

Hedgerow said:


> There may be a reason they quit making the propane / wood combo's Dennis....
> Be cautious...









This one works perfect. The propane pilot system has already been bypassed, so all burners (oven included) have to be lit manually. Zero leaks, wood firebox in perfect condition. Fixed a coupla broken pieces in the chimney outlet adaptor and the front damper control, but otherwise the only thing not working is the timer. Even the clock works !




View attachment 304593


----------



## cnice_37

2013-14...





2014-15...





2015-16 in the works...


----------



## stihl023/5

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakers




----------



## MrWhoopee

Damn Nice!!! Now I have to figure out how to pose the plow blade.


----------



## cnice_37

MrWhoopee said:


> Damn Nice!!! Now I have to figure out how to pose the plow blade.



You did in your avatar!

This is my "driveway" and the plow lives there from May - October.

The unsplit piles contain a lot of pine, so while I have about 2 years CSS, and enough in rounds for year 3, there isn't enough hardwood yet in that stash. Nemo did a number on the pines and I will burn it, just won't work as hard to get it.


----------



## NHlocal

Makin' some progress.  Finished off the second row AND completed the third row. :msp_w00t: 
Just under half full, gonna need to haul up some more..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Speed

NHlocal said:


> Makin' some progress.  Finished off the second row AND completed the third row. :msp_w00t:
> Just under half full, gonna need to haul up some more..... :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm diggin' the lawn chair in the woodshed!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Speed said:


> I'm diggin' the lawn chair in the woodshed!



Is that for supervising the kids stacking the wood? 

curious...do you tarp the sides and front of this shed when it rains?


----------



## NHlocal

singinwoodwackr said:


> Is that for supervising the kids stacking the wood?
> 
> curious...do you tarp the sides and front of this shed when it rains?



My wife doesn't keep the same "stacking pace" as me, it's her chair. 
My son is home from college, he does keep pace with me..... :hmm3grin2orange: 

Ayuh, 
I do tarp it, only in the fall and winter to keep out the frozen precip. 
The way the shed is built, the only time much rain gets in is when we get the sideways kind..... :msp_thumbup: 
I leave it open in the summer for "extra" drying.


----------



## dshackle3

*thought this was pretty funny*

Fresh CHOPPED Pine Tree for sale $


----------



## NHlocal




----------



## jcl

It's been around 90 degrees all week where's the cooler!!!! To go with the chair when it break time. It's been hot for N.H. I've never drank as much water as I have This week!


----------



## Keyless Chuck

dshackle3 said:


> Fresh CHOPPED Pine Tree for sale $



Some people are such knuckle heads, I got the same pine mess in my back yard minus the branches with needles. Only reason I have it is not to save on disposal fees, because they hauled the small branches away. It's to use as shoulder season burning 3 years from now. No way I would pay $250 for all the cutting and splitting I have been doing in this heat for pine. It's my tree so no I don't want to waste a 60 footer. How about that fool pay $250 to have that hot mess removed from his yard. :talktohand:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

dshackle3 said:


> Fresh CHOPPED Pine Tree for sale $



So, this guy will pay your $250 to haul that away? not interested...$750, maybe.


----------



## Torch68

*Our Stack*

Lucy at the ripe age of 12 weeks already climbing while I was stacking.


----------



## Speed

Torch68 said:


> Lucy at the ripe age of 12 weeks already climbing while I was stacking.



Looks familiar! I have a Schnauzer that likes playing king of the hill.View attachment 305320
View attachment 305321

Gotta love having those helpers around! Even if they are more like supervisors.


----------



## MarineScott

NHlocal said:


> Makin' some progress.  Finished off the second row AND completed the third row. :msp_w00t:
> Just under half full, gonna need to haul up some more..... :hmm3grin2orange:



That is awesome.....exactly what I need !


----------



## NHlocal

MarineScott said:


> That is awesome.....exactly what I need !



Thanks! I built it 4 years ago and it's workin' out great so far.....


----------



## ShaneLogs

Awesome pictures! Love the new puppy!


----------



## Ironworker

2014-2015








2013-2014


----------



## Garmins dad

Nice wood fellas.. I would love to build another wood shed mine only holds a cord of it.. The rest gets to be top covered then hauled up to the front porch when needed...


----------



## wagz

nh i really like how your wood stacks w/ those stringers... i may mod my shed to allow that kind of stacking...


----------



## ShaneLogs

Awesome pictures Greyfox!


----------



## Ironworker

ShaneLogs said:


> Awesome pictures Greyfox!



Thanks


----------



## (:-D

Split and stacked this in a little over two hours. Fiskars X27 makes quick work of Ash!


----------



## NHlocal

wagz said:


> nh i really like how your wood stacks w/ those stringers... i may mod my shed to allow that kind of stacking...



Thanks,
keeps the wood in and lets the whole shed "breathe" very nicely..... :msp_thumbup: 
I do tarp the North and East sides in the fall and winter to keep the snow out.


----------



## SS396driver

some updated pictures 

wood will be stacked on pallet in the barn after a few months of drying outside sun beats the pile all day. Poured a concrete floor last summer in the barn




Couple of my toys Kubota BX-25 and the Timber Wolf splitter




My truck with the Aluma lite trailer




my girl working the pile


----------



## Ironworker

SS396driver said:


> some updated pictures
> 
> wood will be stacked on pallet in the barn after a few months of drying outside sun beats the pile all day. Poured a concrete floor last summer in the barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of my toys Kubota BX-25 and the Timber Wolf splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My truck with the Aluma lite trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl working the pile


Awesome pics, how high do you climb up that pile to cut, them rounds are up there. Where in NY are you?


----------



## Hedgerow

(:-D said:


> Split and stacked this in a little over two hours. Fiskars X27 makes quick work of Ash!



What part of Northern MI you inhabiting up there? 
I see sandy ground and pine needles...


----------



## Hedgerow

Big rounds noodled up and tossed in truck... Nothin' like cutting in 100 degree heat...
You'll know pretty quick if your saw is tuned right or not... 
:after_boom:


----------



## SS396driver

greyfox said:


> Awesome pics, how high do you climb up that pile to cut, them rounds are up there. Where in NY are you?



I cut them where they lay if I am comfortable with the pile if not I pull them down with the tractor. This is my place in Napanoch in Ulster county I overlook the Rondout reservoir . My other place is in Wappingers Falls Dutchess county


----------



## fireman33

View attachment 305483


All done for this winter, cut split and stacked around 5 cords of maple and birch.


----------



## Ironworker

SS396driver said:


> I cut them where they lay if I am comfortable with the pile if not I pull them down with the tractor. This is my place in Napanoch in Ulster county I overlook the Rondout reservoir . My other place is in Wappingers Falls Dutchess county



Nice, I go fishing up there for trout, The Rondout, Neversink and any small stream.


----------



## GeeVee

SS396driver said:


> some updated pictures
> 
> wood will be stacked on pallet in the barn after a few months of drying outside sun beats the pile all day. Poured a concrete floor last summer in the barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of my toys Kubota BX-25 and the Timber Wolf splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My truck with the Aluma lite trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl working the pile




She's a KEEPER.


----------



## GeeVee

fireman33 said:


> View attachment 305483
> 
> 
> All done for this winter, cut split and stacked around 5 cords of maple and birch.



You got catch limits on your wood up there? It looks like you had to release everything smaller than eight inches and larger than twelve inches, just to keep the population healthy.


----------



## Speed

Hedgerow said:


> Big rounds noodled up and tossed in truck... Nothin' like cutting in 100 degree heat...
> You'll know pretty quick if your saw is tuned right or not...
> :after_boom:



I see the looks on people's faces, they say I'm nuts cutting in 90°+ heat. I tell them I do it to stay warm, why on God's green earth would I want to be cutting in subzero weather fighting snow that's ####### deep to a horse when I could be sitting in my recliner watching it snow and blow? Lol. I think they're just jealous because they aren't tough enough to cut in the heat.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fireman33

GeeVee said:


> You got catch limits on your wood up there? It looks like you had to release everything smaller than eight inches and larger than twelve inches, just to keep the population healthy.



Haha, no catch limit !! We don't have a lot of very big trees, and when I come across something real big I just leave it there. I cut them at 4' in the wood and if the tree is too big it's simply too heavy to load on the trailer by myself. Also have 240 acres of wood lot so I select cut to make my life easier


----------



## Speed

SS396driver said:


> some updated pictures
> 
> wood will be stacked on pallet in the barn after a few months of drying outside sun beats the pile all day. Poured a concrete floor last summer in the barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of my toys Kubota BX-25 and the Timber Wolf splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My truck with the Aluma lite trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl working the pile



Get the poor girl a cant hook for that! She could be popping them out without bending over. I got one for my kids this year, you'd be amazed at how much more production you get out of them with the right tools, lol. My 11yr old can muscle rounds with ease that I can't move by hand with a cant hook.


----------



## (:-D

Hedgerow said:


> What part of Northern MI you inhabiting up there?
> I see sandy ground and pine needles...



South of Traverse City. I absolutely love it here. Moved from Holland (MI) last spring. Ten acres of my own to play on and Manistee Forsest all around me. I pull firewood out of the forest (with a permit!) not even 2 miles down the road... Makes me happy!

Found a big dead ash today. Neighbor and I cut it up split it in quarters and finish split it here this evening. Tomorrow we're cutting for his pile. Works well with the two of us.

Filled just over a cord along my pines.





The rest of my wood and my splitting area:


----------



## Ronaldo

SS396driver said:


> some updated pictures
> 
> wood will be stacked on pallet in the barn after a few months of drying outside sun beats the pile all day. Poured a concrete floor last summer in the barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of my toys Kubota BX-25 and the Timber Wolf splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My truck with the Aluma lite trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl working the pile



Thats great to have your girl helping out....someone mentioned using a canthook, a hookaroon would also be a very helpful tool in picking out rounds from a pile like that.:msp_wink:
Looks like a real neat operation. I saw a lot of equipment.........but no chainsaws. Gotta give us pics of the saw, man.
Love the pictures, thanks for posting.

Ron


----------



## Speed

I might better post an update. Brought some oak home last week and added that to next years pileView attachment 305495
Then went and got more ash for this years pile today.View attachment 305496
View attachment 305497
and here are the piles. 15 cord total, and growing. View attachment 305498
View attachment 305499


----------



## SS396driver

Speed said:


> Get the poor girl a cant hook for that! She could be popping them out without bending over. I got one for my kids this year, you'd be amazed at how much more production you get out of them with the right tools, lol. My 11yr old can muscle rounds with ease that I can't move by hand with a cant hook.



Have one she likes to muscle them around . She is a personal trainer and does the wood in place of weights.



Ronaldo said:


> Thats great to have your girl helping out....someone mentioned using a canthook, a hookaroon would also be a very helpful tool in picking out rounds from a pile like that.:msp_wink:
> Looks like a real neat operation. I saw a lot of equipment.........but no chainsaws. Gotta give us pics of the saw, man.
> Love the pictures, thanks for posting.
> 
> Ron



Here ya go
460 



got this one at a garage sale real cheap needed the carb boot. Saw is like new







dont have a pic of my Husky 350


----------



## ShaneLogs

Awesome pictures, SS396Driver! Looks like fun!


----------



## Ronaldo

SS396driver said:


> Have one she likes to muscle them around . She is a personal trainer and does the wood in place of weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go
> 460
> 
> 
> 
> got this one at a garage sale real cheap needed the carb boot. Saw is like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have a pic of my Husky 350



Thanks for the saw pics.......I fell much better.:msp_biggrin:

Ron


----------



## GeeVee

Ronaldo said:


> Thanks for the saw pics.......I fell much better.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Ron




I'd feel much better with four pics of his girlie, and one pic of his saws....


----------



## (:-D

Half of today's load. The other half went to the neighbor's house. Took me about 30 minutes to split this load. Getting much faster with the X27!


----------



## Hedgerow

(:-D said:


> Half of today's load. The other half went to the neighbor's house. Took me about 30 minutes to split this load. Getting much faster with the X27!



Nice straight grained stuff there!!!

Was it chilly this morning? 
I only miss MI in the summer and fall...
Spring and winter? 

Not so much...
:msp_wink:


----------



## stihl023/5

(:-D said:


> Half of today's load. The other half went to the neighbor's house. Took me about 30 minutes to split this load. Getting much faster with the X27!



Very nice looking wood.


----------



## (:-D

Mostly Ash with some maple thrown in. It was nice today for cutting and splitting. Can't ask for better here. I'm in big sky country so there is a lot of sun... That's why I split between the pines. Only direct sun from about 3-5pm. I had to leave a few 8' sections of one tree behind tonight. Both vehicles were full.


----------



## Speed

Hedgerow said:


> Nice straight grained stuff there!!!
> 
> Was it chilly this morning?
> I only miss MI in the summer and fall...
> Spring and winter?
> 
> Not so much...
> :msp_wink:



You trying to say you don't like 8-9 months of gray sky, rain and mud? Lmao!


----------



## Hedgerow

Speed said:


> You trying to say you don't like 8-9 months of gray sky, rain and mud? Lmao!



Yup... 
But I will have a vacation home in da UP some day... 
I'll spend the other 8 months a year down here..


----------



## Speed

Hedgerow said:


> Yup...
> But I will have a vacation home in da UP some day...
> I'll spend the other 8 months a year down here..



You just want to live close to the chrome shop. That's a bad place. I've spent too much money there.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## (:-D

Had to go back and get the rest. Finished up the maple that knocked a hornets nest down the other day too... Got stung on the ear that day, hornets were gone today! Now to get cleaned up before I go to work. It rained last night, very humid in the woods!


----------



## Speed

More logs at the pile.
View attachment 306620

Gratuitous saw and splitter pic.View attachment 306621


----------



## Speed

Thought someone may appreciate this one. Just looked towards the road, and there's a doe and two fawns in the beans across the road.View attachment 306622


----------



## Garmins dad

Speed said:


> Thought someone may appreciate this one. Just looked towards the road, and there's a doe and two fawns in the beans across the road.View attachment 306622



All three pictures are nice.. Thanks for sharing.. I like your big wood (dont take that the wrong way) i hate dealing with all the little 8 inch trees.. only good thing is not much splitting with them.. maybe half of em i split. just have to get the bark off em to dry out..


----------



## BillNole

Speed said:


> More logs at the pile.
> View attachment 306620
> 
> Gratuitous saw and splitter pic.View attachment 306621



WOW, I am so envious of your BIG WOOD! (The stuff on the trailer, that is...) :msp_razz:


----------



## Speed

I know what you mean about the small stuff, cleaned out a small woods last year. All white ash, deadfall and on the edge of deadfall. I used a 14" bar almost exclusively all last year and never buried it but maybe twice. Been pushing the limits of a 20" this year. Lots of 22"-30" this year. Sometimes wonder if that isn't too much work though having to split everything. Thankfully the ash is light enough to put on the splitter without noodling. The big oak will test your muscles even noodled! Been thinking of locking myself in the shop with a welder and building a processor this winter and sticking to 20" and down. We'll see.


----------



## stihl023/5

We are slowly filling this area:

View attachment 306642
View attachment 306643
View attachment 306644


----------



## fireman33

Wood pile before I hauled it home and stacked it.View attachment 306656


----------



## Speed

Did someone say noodles?
View attachment 306658
View attachment 306659


----------



## (:-D

Going to have to split this in the woods a bit...







Here I am!





Length of tree with my buddy on the other end:






We've stopped to go home and eat dinner, about to head back out and keep cutting... Most of the top is done.


----------



## ShaneLogs

Speed said:


> More logs at the pile.
> View attachment 306620
> 
> Gratuitous saw and splitter pic.View attachment 306621



That's some pretty good sized wood there, Looks like fun !


----------



## ShaneLogs

(:-D said:


> Going to have to split this in the woods a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Length of tree with my buddy on the other end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've stopped to go home and eat dinner, about to head back out and keep cutting... Most of the top is done.




Awesome pictures! Those rounds would be way easier to handle noodled into smaller pieces.


----------



## hupte

stihl023/5 said:


> We are slowly filling this area:
> 
> View attachment 306642
> View attachment 306643
> View attachment 306644


i'm super jealous of your wood pile. that thing is huge!!! how many years worth of wood do you think you have there?


----------



## jcl

hupte said:


> i'm super jealous of your wood pile. that thing is huge!!! how many years worth of wood do you think you have there?



the corn also how long does it dry for do you grind it up to feed the animals sorry i don't know much about farming


----------



## stihl023/5

hupte said:


> i'm super jealous of your wood pile. that thing is huge!!! how many years worth of wood do you think you have there?



Between what I use and what I take to my parents that isn't enough. I am working off the right side of this, the left was just dropped.

View attachment 306714
View attachment 306715


----------



## jcl

ShaneLogs said:


> Awesome pictures! Those rounds would be way easier to handle noodled into smaller pieces.



no, its time to buy a 50 hp tractor makes your life much easier!


----------



## stihl023/5

jcl said:


> the corn also how long does it dry for do you grind it up to feed the animals sorry i don't know much about farming



It is usually pretty dry when put up. Ear corn doesn't have to be super dry like shelled to be put up. I have two other cribs, so the older gets ground or shelled and ground first. But overall it is pretty dry by mid winter.


----------



## terryknight

everyone posting there wood piles made me jealous i had to get out and split a cord just because i didn't want to feel left out


----------



## Speed

terryknight said:


> everyone posting there wood piles made me jealous i had to get out and split a cord just because i didn't want to feel left out



You better hurry! Cold isn't that far away!


----------



## (:-D

ShaneLogs said:


> Awesome pictures! Those rounds would be way easier to handle noodled into smaller pieces.



It's actually splitting fairly easy with the X27. Halve, then split in 6 pieces. Load in the back of the durango. Repeat! 

I know why it was left there too, not too many folks around here have large saws. My 361 isn't big, but bigger than most here. With just a MM and a sharp chain, it runs well. I'd like to have it worked over this winter to get a little more power out of it. 

Most of the trees here are smaller 20" or less. The 361 takes them with ease, but it does take a while in the cut. I've had thoughts of a 461 but I'm not sure it would be worth it if I had my saw worked over. At that point I'd just buy another 361 and run it with a 16" B&C.


----------



## stihl023/5

stihl023/5 said:


> Between what I use and what I take to my parents that isn't enough. I am working off the right side of this, the left was just dropped.
> 
> View attachment 306714
> View attachment 306715



Oh I almost forgot I also do some for a couple of elderly neighbors.


----------



## battlefordguy

Well it's not split, and never will be seeing how I just use rounds. Got enough for a couple winters
Just need to cut it up:msp_unsure:


----------



## Speed

battlefordguy said:


> Well it's not split, and never will be seeing how I just use rounds. Got enough for a couple winters
> Just need to cut it up:msp_unsure:



Ooofff. You're gonna be busy for a few days! Good thing you have lots of saws, you won't have to stop but once a day to fuel & sharpen!


----------



## john-NZ

*my wood pile in New Zealand*

View attachment 306750
View attachment 306751


hi guys,

ive been reading this forum for a while, and thought i would contribute.

This is my wood pile so far. Ive just moved onto a block of land with alot of tree's. Lots of them are covering in my future house site and orchard so im going thru and clear felling those areas. The rest are in desperate need of a thin, so im taking out all the smaller stuff and draggin it out with my tractor and a wire rope.
I have made this stack, will split it all and look at selling next winter. 

Since reading this forum i have learned heaps. The main thing Ive picked up is forestry tractor winches/ skidding winches. I never knew these existed, and solve the exact problem im having. I have looked high and low in New zealand for one, and only found one place that imports and sell them. The smallest one retails at $8,900NZD, with is about $7,100USD. how does this compare to your prices? im guessing its around double what you guys would pay. its on the wish list. I see how much cash i get from this years firewood, and if it works out like i hope, then i might be in for a brand new winch. anyway, dreams are free.


----------



## turnkey4099

Speed said:


> Ooofff. You're gonna be busy for a few days! Good thing you have lots of saws, you won't have to stop but once a day to fuel & sharpen!



Heh! Used three different saws today to cut up small stems. Ended up with the 361 28" bar because I hit wire with the 310/20". Almost left the 361 home "Oh, I won't need 3 saws today".

Harry K


----------



## NHlocal

john-NZ said:


> View attachment 306750
> View attachment 306751
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> ive been reading this forum for a while, and thought i would contribute.
> 
> This is my wood pile so far. Ive just moved onto a block of land with alot of tree's. Lots of them are covering in my future house site and orchard so im going thru and clear felling those areas. The rest are in desperate need of a thin, so im taking out all the smaller stuff and draggin it out with my tractor and a wire rope.
> I have made this stack, will split it all and look at selling next winter.
> 
> Since reading this forum i have learned heaps. The main thing Ive picked up is forestry tractor winches/ skidding winches. I never knew these existed, and solve the exact problem im having. I have looked high and low in New zealand for one, and only found one place that imports and sell them. The smallest one retails at $8,900NZD, with is about $7,100USD. how does this compare to your prices? im guessing its around double what you guys would pay. its on the wish list. I see how much cash i get from this years firewood, and if it works out like i hope, then i might be in for a brand new winch. anyway, dreams are free.



Welcome to Arboristsite!  
Looks like you've done a lot of work. Sounds like you've got a lot more to do. Hope that you are able to get that new winch after selling the wood, it's always a great help to get new toys, I mean tools..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## robespierre

*25" logs*

I have 25" Oak logs that I got from a Tree Service and wanted to ask you guys if I should cut the logs in half to 12"s or cut off 7" and have 18" firewood to stack better or 12" chunks for the chunk pile?
Why can't they cut 18' wood for me?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

robespierre said:


> I have 25" Oak logs that I got from a Tree Service and wanted to ask you guys if I should cut the logs in half to 12"s or cut off 7" and have 18" firewood to stack better or 12" chunks for the chunk pile?
> Why can't they cut 18' wood for me?:hmm3grin2orange:



Cause tree service company's can't cut the same length piece of wood twice!!!


I think it's a scientific fact somewhere...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## NHlocal

robespierre said:


> I have 25" Oak logs that I got from a Tree Service and wanted to ask you guys if I should cut the logs in half to 12"s or cut off 7" and have 18" firewood to stack better or 12" chunks for the chunk pile?
> Why can't they cut 18' wood for me?:hmm3grin2orange:



It all burns..... :msp_thumbup:
For me it would be 12's, 'cause of my stove. I can work with 12's easier than 7's..... 

I believe Hedgerow has it right, they just can't seem to cut the same length twice, must be in their job description..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl023/5

I would go with 12s also, way less of a pain than the nubs would be to pile.


----------



## robespierre

Thanks guys, 12"s it is. Maybe next time I will bring the Tree workers better beer and request wood cut to proper length.


----------



## MrWhoopee

robespierre said:


> Thanks guys, 12"s it is. Maybe next time I will bring the Tree workers better beer and request wood cut to proper length.



I'm hearing a voice in my head saying something about a gift horse.

Try telling them you'd be fine with 4-5 ft lengths, then you can cut to length. Make less work for them, not more.:wink2:


----------



## kyle23

That is what annoys me, I sell wood 16 to 18 inches long and most of the wood I get is cut to 20-25. Cant blame them for it though, cause that is technically fireplace length. Sure is a pain to cut a inch or few off each one though......


----------



## Speed

You guys just need to buy bigger stoves, problem solved!


----------



## foursaps

recent score from neighborhood trees. biggest trunk was 48+" in diameter. had some help from a couple friends and now have most of it bucked to length, what an excuse to pull out the big saws!!


----------



## K5krawler

This week I took down a bunch of trees. Here are a few pictures. The front yard makes a nice woodpile splitting area minus the cleanup.


----------



## NHlocal

K5krawler said:


> This week I took down a bunch of trees. Here are a few pictures. The front yard makes a nice woodpile splitting area minus the cleanup.



That's what I call yard work! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## (:-D

Had to buy new B&C today. Didn't get to cut at all. I burned a good chain up and I'm fairly certain I pinched my laminated bar. Out 100$ by the time I left the dealer. I hate that place it's like a toy store for adults.

I can get back to cutting tomorrow!


----------



## Philbert

Nice looking saw . . .

Philbert


----------



## Oldmaple

K5krawler said:


> This week I took down a bunch of trees. Here are a few pictures. The front yard makes a nice woodpile splitting area minus the cleanup.



Looks like emerald ash borer has made it to your area. Lots of tree work around this area due to EAB, lots of ash firewood too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oldmaple said:


> Looks like emerald ash borer has made it to your area. Lots of tree work around this area due to EAB, lots of ash firewood too.



I think you guys were ground zero for that damn bug...

It ain't made it here yet...


----------



## Speed

Hedgerow said:


> I think you guys were ground zero for that damn bug...
> 
> It ain't made it here yet...



I think the Japanese beetles told them it was a good place to terrorize. Would have been better if it was a box elder or cottonwood borer. @#$% things grow like weeds.


----------



## Hedgerow

Speed said:


> I think the Japanese beetles told them it was a good place to terrorize. Would have been better if it was a box elder or cottonwood borer. @#$% things grow like weeds.



No doubt!!! 
Never see a Popple beetle!!! Or honey locust killing blight!!!
Noooooo....
Them suns a beeches gotta kill perfectly good shade trees!!!


----------



## KiwiBro

john-NZ said:


> View attachment 306750
> View attachment 306751
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> ive been reading this forum for a while, and thought i would contribute.
> 
> This is my wood pile so far. Ive just moved onto a block of land with alot of tree's. Lots of them are covering in my future house site and orchard so im going thru and clear felling those areas. The rest are in desperate need of a thin, so im taking out all the smaller stuff and draggin it out with my tractor and a wire rope.
> I have made this stack, will split it all and look at selling next winter.
> 
> Since reading this forum i have learned heaps. The main thing Ive picked up is forestry tractor winches/ skidding winches. I never knew these existed, and solve the exact problem im having. I have looked high and low in New zealand for one, and only found one place that imports and sell them. The smallest one retails at $8,900NZD, with is about $7,100USD. how does this compare to your prices? im guessing its around double what you guys would pay. its on the wish list. I see how much cash i get from this years firewood, and if it works out like i hope, then i might be in for a brand new winch. anyway, dreams are free.


G'Day John. Don't buy the winch here mate - the dealers are beyond sane in their price expectations. But if you've got a fair bit to do, the winch is a superb attachment. Bought mine from USA a few years ago. 

What's the max weight you want to be winching, what is the HP at the 3PH on the tractor (or of the tractor if you are not sure what it is at the 3PH), what sort of winch distances do you need to achieve, how hilly is the terrain likely to be and do you have any ways to make access and landings on the hilly stuff, will you be mainly working alone, how much do you think you'll be doing, how much fabrication and welding work can you do yourself? 

Having learned a fair bit over the years with my lil 50HP tractor and 4t logging winch, there's plenty I would do different and more I still need to do for the best setup so maybe I can help you avoid some mistakes and poor decisions.


----------



## (:-D

Cut one Ash today, neighbor/woods buddy cracked the frame on his truck. Guess I will be doing wood on my own for a while. I'm beat from having to throw rounds towards the truck twice to get them there. Then load them and run em home. Took 3 trips for one tree!

New ES bar is different cutting with. Stiffer with more vibration when not under full load. Still, only took me a little while to cut. Started at 1pm finished the split pile around 4:30!


----------



## terryknight

raining(by that i mean pouring) here on and off all day no splitting but over the past three days i have split no stacked over 3 cords.


----------



## kjp

heres my wood for the downstairs wood stove. finally im ahead on wood and have started logging next years wood. my mad scramble for firewood was getting annoying.

View attachment 307148


----------



## terryknight

couple shots of the last couple days work. gotta stack the splits and get going on the rest


----------



## NHlocal

kjp said:


> heres my wood for the downstairs wood stove. finally im ahead on wood and have started logging next years wood. my mad scramble for firewood was getting annoying.
> 
> View attachment 307148



Nice lookin' pile of wood "neighbah"..... :msp_thumbup: 
It's a great position to be in not having to "scramble" to get wood in for the upcoming winter ain't it?


----------



## kjp

NHlocal said:


> Nice lookin' pile of wood "neighbah"..... :msp_thumbup:
> It's a great position to be in not having to "scramble" to get wood in for the upcoming winter ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> its sure does feel good. Last year i had to dig out some logs from my wood pile an hour and a half away in three feet of snow cause i ran out. Never ever again!


----------



## (:-D

Splitting area/pile is cleaned up and firewood stacked. Ready to do more tomorrow!


----------



## Ronaldo

(:-D said:


> Splitting area/pile is cleaned up and firewood stacked. Ready to do more tomorrow!



Looks like a nice shady place to work....and you have been at it!uttahere2:

Ron


----------



## cnice_37

(:-D said:


> Splitting area/pile is cleaned up and firewood stacked.



Wow that is clean. So does the wood stay stacked when the wind blows and those pines start a swayin?


----------



## (:-D

I've been cutting and splitting since the beginning of July. Late start for me. Hours are slim at work so in the meantime- this is my job.


----------



## (:-D

cnice_37 said:


> Wow that is clean. So does the wood stay stacked when the wind blows and those pines start a swayin?



They sway a bit but nothing major. All that wood will be gone first anyway. There is a hill on the other side that drops down a lot... Lots of wind through there all the time- quick drying times.


----------



## NHlocal

Nice work Joe, I like your "wood pile guard dogs", our neighbor right across the street has a beautiful shepard. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## (:-D

NHlocal said:


> Nice work Joe, I like your "wood pile guard dogs", our neighbor right across the street has a beautiful shepard. :msp_thumbup:



More like wood pile thieves... Every time I turn around they grab a piece from my splittin' pile.
:msp_thumbsup:
They do keep an eye on the place for me though.


----------



## NHlocal

(:-D said:


> More like wood pile thieves... Every time I turn around they grab a piece from my splittin' pile.
> :msp_thumbsup:
> They do keep an eye on the place for me though.



I couldn't help it, I laughed right out loud! 
Our neighbor's shepard will do the same thing to me if I don't keep an eye on him.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## (:-D

This is my saw and axe guard:





Saw is on the floor, they are next to it every time, not sure why? I really need to clean my work bench off...


----------



## avason

Time to get to work. I have a lot of cutting splitting and cleaning to do. Don't mind the mess guys...that is how I roll this time of year. :big_smile:


----------



## Denis Gionet

(:-D said:


> This is my saw and axe guard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw is on the floor, they are next to it every time, not sure why? I really need to clean my work bench off...



Love it !!! Nice looking dogs for sure !!!


----------



## Rodburner04

View attachment 307218
View attachment 307219

Just a few cord of firewood for one of my customers. Maple, beech, and cherry.


----------



## Speed

(:-D said:


> This is my saw and axe guard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw is on the floor, they are next to it every time, not sure why? I really need to clean my work bench off...



Is that a good idea? Then the dogs may want to sleep on the bench, lol!!


----------



## Jere39

Rodburner04 said:


> View attachment 307218
> View attachment 307219
> 
> Just a few cord of firewood for one of my customers. Maple, beech, and cherry.



Must live in the far north of NY State to have Snow on August 2


----------



## Rodburner04

Yea we got about two feet last night!!! That was actually in late March.


----------



## Rodburner04

I live about 30 min from Canada and about 45 min from Vermont.


----------



## (:-D

Speed said:


> Is that a good idea? Then the dogs may want to sleep on the bench, lol!!



Anyone who has shepherds knows- what's theirs is theirs and what's yours is theirs...

I'm on my way to deliver a rick of wood. One more to go after that. Of course it has to rain while I am loading.


----------



## philoshop

Got the place cleaned up a little today and noticed how nice the stacks looked, so I took a couple of pics. Makes me toasty warm just thinking about it. About 4 cord total. I burn about two cord a year.
The back yard. Mostly black locust. A little honey locust and Norway maple.
View attachment 307387

View attachment 307386

The front yard. Sugar maple, black walnut, black cherry and ash.
View attachment 307385

No pics of the willow, poplar and cottonwood for the shoulders. About another half cord.
Bring it on!!

Beautiful pups you have there. I miss my shepherd every day and it's been almost thirty years. She was way too smart for her own good. We got into a lot of trouble together.


----------



## tomtrees58

over 100 cords now


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## jcl

wow! that's a lot of wood split with hand feed hyd splitters! i wont complain about doing 100 cords on my processior with a conveyor. need to put grapple on cat to help load logs. less lifting on those big ones chunks! Haha


----------



## Typhke

Sure are some nice piles here! I'm pretty tired of stacking at the moment so started working on some other things (little loading crane).

I've got enough wood in the woodshed for '13-'14 and '14-'15, but I've made a back-up pile just in case. It's 2.5 cords of oak. Still got 5 cords of oak sitting around that need to be split and stacked.


----------



## greendohn

*A test*

View attachment 307414


Working on posting pics. More recent pics coming soon. Thanks for your patients.

The 'wood shed" is a work in progress. Recently re-did the roof by installing PT 2x8x16 to achieve a 2 foot center and installed purlins on a 2 foot center. Hopefully the metal will be installed before snow flies.
The shed is 16'x25' with a 7' rear wall and 8' front wall. Also ran power from the stove for a light..but I prefer to light up with a Coleman lantern


----------



## greendohn

View attachment 307585
View attachment 307586
View attachment 307587
View attachment 307588
View attachment 307590


Basic 4x4 post construction. The walls are covered in a tarp used by CO-OP, very tough, waterproof, free and,,'convertible". Something I hope any midget canukistanian could be proud of!

Don't know if it will ever be finished as it still needs band boards around the bottom edge of the walls, nailers on a 2' center up the walls(for anchoring the metal when I get it),,you get the idea.
I wrapped the inside walls in 1x6" rough sawn oak, spaced 6-10 inches apart for keeping the firewood off the outside walls,,a work in progress. 
I've got an honest 10 full cords, and then some of mixed varieties in there, it's better than half full.
It has a concrete floor which is cracked here and there, I stack all of the wood on landscape timbers as the floor will seep water in heavy, prolonged rains.
Thanks for lookin'. peace.


----------



## Jedc43

*My Set-up*

Just built the 8x10 leanto shed to the left of the stove. It will hold about 3.75 cord and I can get another 3 cord next to the stove. Gonna build another 8x8 in front of the 8x10 to stack my 3 ft cut lengths...Work in Progress...Just stacked all that wood I had left over from last year in the new shed today...Im tired...


----------



## Jedc43

*More photos*

Here are the rest of the pics. Last year was my first full year at this house. I think I burned about 10-12 cords of wood for the winter..It averages out about 2.4 cords a month(more like 3 cord a month for the coldest months)...I was scrambling around for wood at the end of February and early March..That wont happen this year..I got plenty


----------



## Philbert

I like your set up, but have to ask about putting your OWB under cover. Makes me wonder about setting your whole stack on fire.

Philbert


----------



## Jedc43

Philbert said:


> I like your set up, but have to ask about putting your OWB under cover. Makes me wonder about setting your whole stack on fire.
> 
> Philbert


I hear you Philbert but the leanto for the stove was already there when I bought the house. I thought the same thing when I first saw it.I never owned a OWB before but after operating it for a year and a half I am very confident that I would not do that .Some people actually fully enclose these units inside a shed with the wood.


----------



## Ronaldo

Philbert said:


> I like your set up, but have to ask about putting your OWB under cover. Makes me wonder about setting your whole stack on fire.
> 
> Philbert



I have seen some inside sheds, too and dont have a problem with that. I would be a bit concerned about a stray coal or spark igniting the wood when it is that close to the door.:msp_scared:
Keeping a close watch and keeping the area very clean would be a priority, I think.
Love the wood piles, log piles and the whole set-up, though. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Ron


----------



## (:-D

I decided to use some extra fence posts to make a rick for my fire pit. All the odd and goofy pieces are headed here from now on so I don't end up with a pile of junk in my splitting area!






Decided to burn some of the punk wood and just plain ugly pieces of wood today. Have to get the pit cleaned out and this is the best way I know how... Besides I have a pot of Italian meatballs going and nothing to do for another hour until they're ready!

I managed to get a small ash and a decent sized maple yesterday for my stove stacks.


----------



## Philbert

Like the pit!

Philbert


----------



## jhoff310

View attachment 307928
View attachment 307929
View attachment 307930
My current mess. I try to keep it a little cleaner than that. 

jeff


----------



## Ronaldo

(:-D said:


> I decided to use some extra fence posts to make a rick for my fire pit. All the odd and goofy pieces are headed here from now on so I don't end up with a pile of junk in my splitting area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to burn some of the punk wood and just plain ugly pieces of wood today. Have to get the pit cleaned out and this is the best way I know how... Besides I have a pot of Italian meatballs going and nothing to do for another hour until they're ready!
> 
> I managed to get a small ash and a decent sized maple yesterday for my stove stacks.



Fire pit looks very nice! My wife has been after me to do something like that for awhile.......better not let her see it.:msp_wink:

Ron


----------



## NHlocal

(:-D said:


> I decided to use some extra fence posts to make a rick for my fire pit. All the odd and goofy pieces are headed here from now on so I don't end up with a pile of junk in my splitting area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to burn some of the punk wood and just plain ugly pieces of wood today. Have to get the pit cleaned out and this is the best way I know how... Besides I have a pot of Italian meatballs going and nothing to do for another hour until they're ready!
> 
> I managed to get a small ash and a decent sized maple yesterday for my stove stacks.



Nice work, love the fire pit(I see the can on the chair, now I'm thirsty for some 'Dew!. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## (:-D

Thanks for the compliments guys! It is one of my favorite places to kick back and relax.

Here is my view from that spot:


----------



## (:-D

Today's haul:






:msp_thumbup:


----------



## (:-D

Split:


----------



## terryknight

good work sir


----------



## (:-D

Stacked:


----------



## cnice_37

Did you figure out a way to clone yourself? Damn, you work fast!


----------



## robespierre

Do you lose wood to rot since it isn't stacked on pallets?


(:-D said:


> Stacked:


----------



## (:-D

cnice_37 said:


> Did you figure out a way to clone yourself? Damn, you work fast!



Nope. I just like to get it done and stacked so I can bring more in. I've learned that when you leave it all in rounds or halves, once the pile gets too big- it sucks. This way I only have a full cord or so to do at a time. Last nights haul was a full cord. I usually just grab a face cord worth and that's it.
Sometimes my 60yo 'Pop will help split and stack too. He likes the exercise... Guess we both do! :msp_thumbup:

Went and got a face cord this morning, already split and stacked!

ETA: I also hate clutter around my house or yard. It looks better when everything is picked up, put away, and neat. I don't want to look at a a pile of crap in my yard.


----------



## terryknight

(:-D said:


> ETA: I also hate clutter around my house or yard. It looks better when everything is picked up, put away, and neat. I don't want to look at a a pile of crap in my yard.



amen but some times that's hard to make happen


----------



## (:-D

terryknight said:


> amen but some times that's hard to make happen



I know. Oh how I know... I just hate it when family or friends stop by and look at it with disdain. There are times though when I just say oh well and just sit in the shade.


----------



## BillNole

(:-D said:


> ETA: I also hate clutter around my house or yard. It looks better when everything is picked up, put away, and neat. I don't want to look at a a pile of crap in my yard.



Let me know if any of the properties next to you come on the market...


----------



## MrWhoopee

*Ready!*

View attachment 308632
View attachment 308633


12+ cord C/S/S 
Ready for winter. Probably not done, but ready.


----------



## zogger

MrWhoopee said:


> 12+ cord C/S/S
> Ready for winter. Probably not done, but ready.



Purdy!


----------



## Dirtboy

MrWhoopee said:


> View attachment 308632
> View attachment 308633
> 
> 
> 12+ cord C/S/S
> Ready for winter. Probably not done, but ready.



That's some fine stacking, and a good bit of heat.


----------



## BillNole

Saw this somewhere online and downloaded the image to share. Can't remember where it came from as it was awhile ago and I just ran across it while looking for something else in my files.

A lot of you folks put a great deal of effort into your woodpiles and this one is no exception. Very cool!

Mine is a pretty basic row on the fence line with 3 full cords and not really worth sharing. It's straight and clean, but nothing special. Not like this one anyway!

View attachment 308950


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> Saw this somewhere online and downloaded the image to share. Can't remember where it came from as it was awhile ago and I just ran across it while looking for something else in my files.
> 
> A lot of you folks put a great deal of effort into your woodpiles and this one is no exception. Very cool!
> 
> Mine is a pretty basic row on the fence line with 3 full cords and not really worth sharing. It's straight and clean, but nothing special. Not like this one anyway!



Way cool!!


----------



## NHlocal

Somebody's got stackin' skills!!!!!  
And a whole lot of time on their hands. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Denis Gionet

No pic today, but I DID split and stack the 3/4 cord of Tamarack I fetched last week Monday .... Should have about 3 cord now. I should really take measurements to figger out what I've really got there, it always seems like there's more when you look at it.


----------



## Mapcinq

Was cutting up the tree that fell in my pond saturday. 

Probably burn it in the fire pit 
View attachment 309081


View attachment 309079


View attachment 309080


----------



## K5krawler

Mapcinq said:


> Was cutting up the tree that fell in my pond saturday.



Pictures of apparatus used to pull from pond please :msp_biggrin:


----------



## PA Dan

I have the same problem! Trying to figure out how to tell them about it! I cut to my size and then have a chunky pile also


----------



## PA Dan

robespierre said:


> I have 25" Oak logs that I got from a Tree Service and wanted to ask you guys if I should cut the logs in half to 12"s or cut off 7" and have 18" firewood to stack better or 12" chunks for the chunk pile?
> Why can't they cut 18' wood for me?:hmm3grin2orange:



I have the same problem! I cut to my normal size and then make a pile of the chunks!


----------



## Speed

So. I c/s/s a cord or so today, piled some loose bark on the burn pile where we had a bonfire Saturday. Apparently, there was one rogue coal in there. Came out a little after 8 and I found this. Impromptu bonfire! Looked at it as a way to have a few cold cocktails. And my sixteen year old daughter joined me. Had some very quality time visiting with her. And fathers of sixteen year old girls know how little that happens. Turned a catastrophe into a good thing! (How often does that happen) View attachment 309155


----------



## turnkey4099

Waiting for access to finish up the locust grove I've been working on. Getting my daily PE exercise by an hour or two of manual splitting. 







When that pile of rounds is finished (another day or two) the splitting area moves on to another pile. That batch of black locust is being stubborn, have to wedge/sledge the rounds in half first and then maul and Fiskars to finish. Pretty stringy so very few chunks come off with one dose of Fiskars.

Harry K


----------



## NHlocal

Speed said:


> So. I c/s/s a cord or so today, piled some loose bark on the burn pile where we had a bonfire Saturday. Apparently, there was one rogue coal in there. Came out a little after 8 and I found this. Impromptu bonfire! Looked at it as a way to have a few cold cocktails. And my sixteen year old daughter joined me. Had some very quality time visiting with her. And fathers of sixteen year old girls know how little that happens. Turned a catastrophe into a good thing! (How often does that happen) View attachment 309155



Well done, take every opportunity you get. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Denis Gionet

turnkey4099 said:


> Waiting for access to finish up the locust grove I've been working on. Getting my daily PE exercise by an hour or two of manual splitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that pile of rounds is finished (another day or two) the splitting area moves on to another pile. That batch of black locust is being stubborn, have to wedge/sledge the rounds in half first and then maul and Fiskars to finish. Pretty stringy so very few chunks come off with one dose of Fiskars.
> 
> Harry K



Love the hand cart ! My Grandad had an old wooden cart with wooden wheels to haul his wood, he'd go up the hill and come back with a cartfull of wood, all cut by hand, no power saw. He had one in the end, only because the kids bought it for him. Good memories from New Brunswick !


----------



## Mapcinq

K5krawler said:


> Pictures of apparatus used to pull from pond please :msp_biggrin:



Lol.. Was just my ATV, blue 99 Polaris Sportsman 325 2x4

Here it is in the spring:


----------



## Speed

Speed said:


> So. I c/s/s a cord or so today, piled some loose bark on the burn pile where we had a bonfire Saturday. Apparently, there was one rogue coal in there. Came out a little after 8 and I found this. Impromptu bonfire! Looked at it as a way to have a few cold cocktails. And my sixteen year old daughter joined me. Had some very quality time visiting with her. And fathers of sixteen year old girls know how little that happens. Turned a catastrophe into a good thing! (How often does that happen) View attachment 309155



Just reread my post. I better say she joined me sitting at the fire, not drinking cocktails! Also, there was a meteor shower last night, that was cool! Never saw one before. Actually glad that stuff sparked now!


----------



## BillNole

Speed said:


> Just reread my post. I better say she joined me sitting at the fire, not drinking cocktails! Also, there was a meteor shower last night, that was cool! Never saw one before. Actually glad that stuff sparked now!



I'd bet very few that read it thought any differently. Cherish those moments as they pass all too quickly!


----------



## turnkey4099

Denis Gionet said:


> Love the hand cart ! My Grandad had an old wooden cart with wooden wheels to haul his wood, he'd go up the hill and come back with a cartfull of wood, all cut by hand, no power saw. He had one in the end, only because the kids bought it for him. Good memories from New Brunswick !



I built that from plans in Popular Mechanics or Popular Science back in the 80s. I t went out the back door of the manufacturing plant where I worked. Very handy but a bear to move if loaded heavy I use it mostly for cleanup around the piles now. In htat pic it is 1/2 ful of bark/chips from the splitting area almost full today and needs dumping on the fire pile...which is also way to big now and I will have to load it up to add to my neighbors pile 

Harry K


----------



## Hedgerow

I sure got a lot of Elm to burn this year... Seems like those are the tree DuJure' any more...


----------



## Philbert

(No room for the mice in those stacks!)

Philbert


----------



## stihly dan

Speed said:


> So. I c/s/s a cord or so today, piled some loose bark on the burn pile where we had a bonfire Saturday. Apparently, there was one rogue coal in there. Came out a little after 8 and I found this. Impromptu bonfire! Looked at it as a way to have a few cold cocktails. And my sixteen year old daughter joined me. Had some very quality time visiting with her. And fathers of sixteen year old girls know how little that happens. Turned a catastrophe into a good thing! (How often does that happen) View attachment 309155



I have 2 of them, the same. I would gladly trade ALL my wood, for 1 evening a month with that kind of moment.


----------



## jwilly

*Firewood pile*

This is the pile I'm working on.

View attachment 309309


----------



## zogger

jwilly said:


> This is the pile I'm working on.
> 
> View attachment 309309



Ha! That there's cheatin, you didn't stack that up by hand! You got you some big mambo equipment hiding somewhere's! Or your delivery guy does!


----------



## jwilly

The trucker that hauls our wood brought this home from the job for me. Makes it easier to cut up. I'd rather see it go as firewood than pulp. We sell quite a bit by the triaxle load.


----------



## ShaneLogs

jwilly said:


> This is the pile I'm working on.
> 
> View attachment 309309



Awesome picture! Love it. Love the truck too


----------



## spike60

All ready to go for this year. Got way more than can fit in the shed, so I got some extra racks and a couple of piles between the trees. Have another one of those racks on the back deck of the house. To the left of the shed is my chunk box for the ugly stuff.


----------



## zogger

spike60 said:


> All ready to go for this year. Got way more than can fit in the shed, so I got some extra racks and a couple of piles between the trees. Have another one of those racks on the back deck of the house. To the left of the shed is my chunk box for the ugly stuff.



well, that is neat and tidy!

You can't slack now though, just getting to be cool cutting weather...plus, you have to go cut many cords with all the new saws you get..just for scientific research of course


----------



## spike60

zogger said:


> well, that is neat and tidy!
> 
> You can't slack now though, just getting to be cool cutting weather...plus, you have to go cut many cords with all the new saws you get..just for scientific research of course



Lot's of truth there Zogger! I should have a new "playground" available soon; and it's not too far from the house. :smile2: Also have a couple trees on my place that need to go, but I'm waiting for the 543XP sample to show up for that project. The real "scientific research" saws need to be in the hands of guys who will run them all day, but I of course need to put a tank or two through them occasionally. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cnice_37

spike60 said:


> Lot's of truth there Zogger! I should have a new "playground" available soon; and it's not too far from the house. :smile2: Also have a couple trees on my place that need to go, but I'm waiting for the 543XP sample to show up for that project. The real "scientific research" saws need to be in the hands of guys who will run them all day, but I of course need to put a tank or two through them occasionally. :msp_thumbup:



What's the weight going to be on a 543xp?


----------



## stihl023/5

spike60 said:


> All ready to go for this year. Got way more than can fit in the shed, so I got some extra racks and a couple of piles between the trees. Have another one of those racks on the back deck of the house. To the left of the shed is my chunk box for the ugly stuff.
> 
> That is a nice looking shed.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jthornton

Scored some top notch firewood yesterday. I only had to pay $40 and clean up the saw dust from the area...

View attachment 309551


JT


----------



## tld400

View attachment 309587
. I did some splitting today but I mostly cleaned up all the small pieces of the cherry that fell off when splitting. It worked out good cause I threw some steaks on top of a grate and they had a good flavor from the cherry wood smoke.


----------



## Speed

tld400 said:


> View attachment 309587
> . I did some splitting today but I mostly cleaned up all the small pieces of the cherry that fell off when splitting. It worked out good cause I threw some steaks on top of a grate and they had a good flavor from the cherry wood smoke.



That sounds good! Might have to try that sometime.


----------



## ShaneLogs

tld400 said:


> View attachment 309587
> . I did some splitting today but I mostly cleaned up all the small pieces of the cherry that fell off when splitting. It worked out good cause I threw some steaks on top of a grate and they had a good flavor from the cherry wood smoke.



Nice splitter!


----------



## sam-tip

I counted 40 of these pallets full of oak today. Should I stop? 



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stihl023/5

sam-tip said:


> I counted 40 of these pallets full of oak today. Should I stop?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2



Thats it?:msp_w00t:


----------



## Steve NW WI

sam-tip said:


> I counted 40 of these pallets full of oak today. Should I stop?



By all means. Counting takes valuable beer drinking / staring at your work time.


----------



## Speed

Tried out a new toy today. I think I like it!
View attachment 309826


----------



## stihl023/5

Speed said:


> Tried out a new toy today. I think I like it!
> View attachment 309826



Dumpers are great, mine is only a 5x8 but I love it.


----------



## Speed

It's really nice having the load come to you, instead of having to pitch it off isn't it?


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I counted 40 of these pallets full of oak today. Should I stop?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2



Nope... Keep going Doug...
Till you got 8 years worth...!!!


----------



## Speed

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Keep going Doug...
> Till you got 8 years worth...!!!



Geez, if you're going to push him that hard, why not go for an even 10?


----------



## chucker

Speed said:


> Geez, if you're going to push him that hard, why not go for an even 10?



?? 16 or 20 years sounds better! then when it's to old and to dry' I can come haul it away for disposal..... :msp_rolleyes::biggrin:


----------



## jcl

First load of firewood sold for 2013! Many many many more to go!View attachment 309914


Then got home smelled gas fuel pump return line rotted and leaking. Another $400 for a pump. It never ends! At least I made it home.


----------



## NHlocal

Hello again neighba', looks like you got a "bit" of wood there, NICE!!! :msp_thumbup:
Good to hear you made it home.


----------



## jcl

Little bit more wood then last year. I always think I have cut to much but always seen to find homes for every stick of wood!


----------



## Hedgerow

Speed said:


> Geez, if you're going to push him that hard, why not go for an even 10?



Cause Doug'll do it!!!
And I'd hate to see it get too dry and all..:msp_sneaky:
Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> Cause Doug'll do it!!!
> And I'd hate to see it get too dry and all..:msp_sneaky:
> Hahahahahaha!!!!!



You bet I would do it! Got to get ahead before we get a wood transport ban. EAB. But I have already given away three truck loads of oak limbs this fall. I just don't like dealing with small limbs. Hard to pickup 2 - 6 inch round pieces with a loader. Big rounds are the best. Wood no one else can move or cut is my thing.


----------



## jrider

jcl said:


> First load of firewood sold for 2013! Many many many more to go!View attachment 309914
> 
> 
> Then got home smelled gas fuel pump return line rotted and leaking. Another $400 for a pump. It never ends! At least I made it home.



How many cords you think you have there?


----------



## Snigg

Hello all. New to the site here and thought I would put up a couple pics. I'm new to wood burning, but have been busy lately getting setup. I have managed to scrounge, cut, split and stack about 8 cords over the last couple months. Mostly oak, cherry, locust and elm.


----------



## NHlocal

Snigg, 
welcome to Arboristsite!  
Well done getting all that wood in just a couple months.


----------



## zogger

Snigg said:


> Hello all. New to the site here and thought I would put up a couple pics. I'm new to wood burning, but have been busy lately getting setup. I have managed to scrounge, cut, split and stack about 8 cords over the last couple months. Mostly oak, cherry, locust and elm.



Very nice stacks and good pics!


----------



## jcl

jrider said:


> How many cords you think you have there?



Suppost to be 100 Cords but you never know till it's all sold!!
But been using the same logger for the last 3 years and we have always ended up with more then what we thought


----------



## Hedgerow

jcl said:


> Suppost to be 100 Cords but you never know till it's all sold!!
> But been using the same logger for the last 3 years and we have always ended up with more then what we thought



About what are you paying per cord when you get a load delivered? How much can he fit on a load?

Or should I say, $ per load of logs = how many cord does a load make when you're done processing?


----------



## jcl

8-9 cord per tri axle load.


----------



## Dirtboy

zogger said:


> Very nice stacks and good pics!



Second what Zogger said.


----------



## Speed

zogger said:


> Very nice stacks and good pics!



Something tells me he stacked wood before this.


----------



## TeeMan

Snigg said:


> Hello all. New to the site here and thought I would put up a couple pics. I'm new to wood burning, but have been busy lately getting setup. I have managed to scrounge, cut, split and stack about 8 cords over the last couple months. Mostly oak, cherry, locust and elm.



That's a lot of work in a short amount of time...well done, and welcome aboard!


----------



## svk

Here's two of 7 piles I put up one day last week. Front pile is 3 big balsams that were cut down in '11 and 12' and will go for the fire ring. Back pile is a mix of aspen/birch/ash/maple that needs a year to cure.

I rented that splitter and it is the smoothest operating unit I have ever used. Honda engine is nice and quiet.

I've got another 7 cords to split this fall, all aspen. Then I can start all over next spring.

View attachment 311648


----------



## NHlocal

Nice work. :msp_thumbup:
Looks like you've got a good start.....


----------



## svk

NHlocal said:


> Nice work. :msp_thumbup:
> Looks like you've got a good start.....



Thanks!

I wish I had a lot more of the dry 10" maple and a lot less of the soggy 18" aspen in what's left!!!


----------



## ShaneLogs

Everyone's pictures are great! Keep them coming


----------



## NHlocal

Hey Shane, 
haven't seen pics from you lately? You must have some piles of wood started by now.....


----------



## ant

Ready for the boiler
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cerran

This year's start. Three loads so far, the first two loads were a bit light but I got a late start both days. There is about a cord and a half on the ground there and about a cord in the truck.

View attachment 311759
View attachment 311760
View attachment 311761


----------



## stihl023/5

Cerran said:


> This year's start. Three loads so far, the first two loads were a bit light but I got a late start both days. There is about a cord and a half on the ground there and about a cord in the truck.



Nice!:msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

You got some nice lookin' rounds there..... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## macattack_ga

earning his keep (at 26mo)

View attachment 311774


----------



## sam-tip

Just built a limb cutting table. Tree guy brings limbs in 4 to 8ft lenghts. Hope this saves lots of stooping. Just sat it on some oak logs so I can change the height. To hot out this week to try it out.


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cerran

NHlocal said:


> You got some nice lookin' rounds there..... :msp_thumbup:



Thanks . It's going to be next year's firewood although I need to do some moving of wood around in my racks in the yard.

I actually have a couple Red Fir trees with all yellow needles spotted for this weekend that are bigger than anything else I've cut this year. I'm hoping to remember my Tripod and camera so I can film cutting them down. Typically most of the trees I cut are somewhere around 16-26" at the base so you get some pretty nice rounds. Although a few years ago we cut one that was 36+ at the base and it filled 3 pickups.


----------



## NHlocal

I'd love to see some video of that.....


----------



## terryknight

what we started with (over a year ago) about 57" in diameter









where we stand now. not quite to the wood pile but getting closer













yes that is a 36" bar on the 660


----------



## svk

terryknight said:


> what we started with (over a year ago) about 57" in diameter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where we stand now. not quite to the wood pile but getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is a 36" bar on the 660



Now that's a tree!


----------



## terryknight

svk said:


> Now that's a tree!



correction - that WAS a tree now it is a lot of firewood



well almost


----------



## ShaneLogs

NHlocal said:


> Hey Shane,
> haven't seen pics from you lately? You must have some piles of wood started by now.....




I was actually thinking of posting some pics.

Here is some pictures of a tree job that I had a few weeks back.

View attachment 311827
View attachment 311831
View attachment 311832
View attachment 311833
View attachment 311834


----------



## ShaneLogs

Now that's a tree, TerryKnight!!


----------



## Garmins dad

ShaneLogs said:


> I was actually thinking of posting some pics.
> 
> Here is some pictures of a tree job that I had a few weeks back.
> 
> View attachment 311827
> View attachment 311831
> View attachment 311832
> View attachment 311833
> View attachment 311834



 nice work... BUT... That Yoda.. That's one sweet rig.. what can you tell us about it?? Year?? Gears? tire size? sweet rig man..:msp_wub:


----------



## zogger

ShaneLogs said:


> I was actually thinking of posting some pics.
> 
> Here is some pictures of a tree job that I had a few weeks back.



showoff! HAHAHAHAHA

You are a pro now?? double show off!

HAHAHAHAHA Looking good man, finest kind!


----------



## NHlocal

Now Shane, that can't be you with those young boyish looks..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StephieDoll

View attachment 311880
View attachment 311881
View attachment 311882
View attachment 311883
View attachment 311884


I'm a little behind, but the wood fairy has been very good for me.


----------



## StephieDoll

View attachment 311885
View attachment 311886


A couple more pictures


----------



## NHlocal

I like your "wood fairy".....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

terryknight said:


> what we started with (over a year ago) about 57" in diameter



a year?? what took you so long? Looks like a day's work 

very nice tree!!


----------



## Speed

terryknight said:


> what we started with (over a year ago) about 57" in diameter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where we stand now. not quite to the wood pile but getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is a 36" bar on the 660



No idea how I missed this, but that's nice! You know it's a good sized tree when the rounds look like cookies!


----------



## Dirtboy

StephieDoll said:


> View attachment 311880
> View attachment 311881
> View attachment 311882
> View attachment 311883
> View attachment 311884
> 
> 
> I'm a little behind, but the wood fairy has been very good for me.



I'm jealous. Good bit of wood.


----------



## Dirtboy

terryknight said:


> what we started with (over a year ago) about 57" in diameter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where we stand now. not quite to the wood pile but getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is a 36" bar on the 660



Wow...I'm workin up a sweat just looking at that monster:msp_scared:


----------



## terryknight

singinwoodwackr said:


> a year?? what took you so long? Looks like a day's work
> 
> very nice tree!!



yeah i've been slacking. hahahaha. it gets hard when you move form the limbs to the trunk


----------



## jrider

This is one of 4 piles I worked up for this season. This pile is 90' long and is all oak


----------



## singinwoodwackr

terryknight said:


> yeah i've been slacking. hahahaha. it gets hard when you move form the limbs to the trunk



moving 4' rounds around is a pita...got a Peavy or Cant Hook to stand them up?

noodle time 
View attachment 312324
View attachment 312325

Tan Oak, 3.5' base


----------



## Philbert

singinwoodwackr said:


> moving 4' rounds around is a pita...



Just pretend that they are rare, and valuable, and irreplaceable?

(Then you will be sure to drop them and break them into pieces!)

Philbert


----------



## terryknight

did someone say noodles


----------



## zogger

jrider said:


> This is one of 4 piles I worked up for this season. This pile is 90' long and is all oak



That is a HEAP 0 wood right there, and you got 4 of them? Way cool!


----------



## jrider

zogger said:


> That is a HEAP 0 wood right there, and you got 4 of them? Way cool!



Hoping to crack the 100 cord mark for the first time ever. I know I've easily hit the mark when I include the 17 cords I have under cover for the wood boiler. The sellable wood I hope to have gone by Christmas.


----------



## captjack

Damn Terry its to hot for that nonsense ! Im in Centreville if you ever need help with that stuff or need to get rid of any of it - haha ! Have Dump trailer and tw5 - will travel


----------



## EXCALIBER

Nice looking wood piles! I just have never understood why people noodle these things. That's what the log splitter is for, but each to their own. I wish wood was so easy to find around where I live.


----------



## Ronaldo

EXCALIBER said:


> Nice looking wood piles! I just have never understood why people noodle these things. That's what the log splitter is for, but each to their own. I wish wood was so easy to find around where I live.



Ya noodle cause they are too heavy to get to the splitter.:msp_biggrin:

Ron


----------



## terryknight

Ronaldo said:


> Ya noodle cause they are too heavy to get to the splitter.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Ron



what he said. i can't move a 48+" round to the splitter. i can barely move a chunk of it to the splitter


----------



## Garmins dad

EXCALIBER said:


> Nice looking wood piles! I just have never understood why people noodle these things. That's what the log splitter is for, but each to their own. I wish wood was so easy to find around where I live.




Noodles make great dog bedding. I have six dogs.. takes a lot of bedding... :yoyo:


----------



## BillNole

terryknight said:


> what he said. i can't move a 48+" round to the splitter. i can barely move a chunk of it to the splitter



As long as that round is round, it'll roll right up under the wedge... <ducking> opcorn:


----------



## terryknight

BillNole said:


> As long as that round is round, it'll roll right up under the wedge... <ducking> opcorn:



he round has to be perfectly round and the ground has to be perfectly flat. and what happens after you flop it down and split it once? no you have to move it to split it again. i used to poo poo noodling, then i got into big wood and green oak


----------



## stihl023/5

Maybe later I can get some more wood pile pics up. Oh happy birthday Randy (NHlocal)


----------



## FLHX Storm

terryknight said:


> what he said. i can't move a 48+" round to the splitter. i can barely move a chunk of it to the splitter



Oh heck, just take an axe to it if it's in a 16 or 18 inch thick round. 

For grins I did these in 4 foot oak rounds that ranged from 18 to 24 inches across:






The two in the right foreground were my steps to get up to the proper height.


----------



## NHlocal

stihl023/5 said:


> Maybe later I can get some more wood pile pics up. Oh happy birthday Randy (NHlocal)



Thanks! I somehow survived another year..... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Ronaldo

FLHX Storm said:


> Oh heck, just take an axe to it if it's in a 16 or 18 inch thick round.
> 
> For grins I did these in 4 foot oak rounds that ranged from 18 to 24 inches across:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two in the right foreground were my steps to get up to the proper height.



You are living dangerously, girl, I would probably loose my balance, fall off the stump and crack my head.:msp_scared:
I do like splitting by hand, though.

Ron


----------



## ShaneLogs

Garmins dad said:


> nice work... BUT... That Yoda.. That's one sweet rig.. what can you tell us about it?? Year?? Gears? tire size? sweet rig man..:msp_wub:



Thank you! It's a 1989 Toyota and my dad and I put a Chevy 350 small block 4-bolt roller motor in it. It has a Griffing radiator in it and lots done to it. Aluminum rims, 36" Super Swamper TSL SX tires, 3" body lift, roll bar, etc. etc. My dad and I have put a lot of time and money in it. It goes anywhere in the wood and is a lot of fun!


----------



## ShaneLogs

zogger said:


> showoff! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You are a pro now?? double show off!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA Looking good man, finest kind!




Hahaha! Trying to be! 

P.S. The Toyota also has 4:10 gears in it too. Stock Toyota transmission in it. Can't kill that trans.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

EXCALIBER said:


> Nice looking wood piles! I just have never understood why people noodle these things. That's what the log splitter is for, but each to their own. I wish wood was so easy to find around where I live.



You must be an Olympic weight lifter or something  The only way I can even *move* a 300# green Oak round is with a Peavy.


----------



## FLHX Storm

Ronaldo said:


> You are living dangerously, girl, I would probably loose my balance, fall off the stump and crack my head.:msp_scared:
> I do like splitting by hand, though.
> 
> Ron



What, you mean balancing on top of a 32 inch thick round while swinging a razor sharp axe is dangerous? (I cut 16 inches off one of the four footers to make my steps so I could pretend I was only splitting a 16 inch round instead of a 48) Now you tell me! 

Last season I split about 9 cord by hand but I did noodle some nasty knotted stringy black birch. My neighbor offered to let me use his splitter, but I declined. I just seem to find it more satisfying to do most all of it by hand. 

I ended the season with my piles looking like this. That first pile to the left is nothing but punky wood on the outside filled with yard debris and other smaller/shorter pieces of punky wood. I added a layer of dirt on the top and planted flowers in it. The pile to the right is my first attempt at a round pile, and the center pile is my second attempt. The stuff between the piles is a double row of kindling. Anyway, the two main piles equal about 6 cord and the other three cord are in the shed. 






And what those piles look like now. (they had to be covered due to the excessive rains this year)


----------



## EXCALIBER

singinwoodwackr said:


> You must be an Olympic weight lifter or something  The only way I can even *move* a 300# green Oak round is with a Peavy.



Naw but I can roll them around some. I bring the splitter to the wood, not the wood to the splitter. Once splitter is close enough I roll the round a little and then push it over onto the footplate of the splitter. Then I split it in half with the splitter, usually on first try, then use a bar to move the round to where I need it for the next split. Simple and easy.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

EXCALIBER said:


> Naw but I can roll them around some. I bring the splitter to the wood, not the wood to the splitter. Once splitter is close enough I roll the round a little and then push it over onto the footplate of the splitter. Then I split it in half with the splitter, usually on first try, then use a bar to move the round to where I need it for the next split. Simple and easy.



video or it never happened 

still easier, I believe, for most of us...and a lot faster...to noodle a 3-4' diameter, 300-500# round with an 066/24" bar into manageable chunks that can more easily be muscled to the splitter.


----------



## zogger

singinwoodwackr said:


> video or it never happened
> 
> still easier, I believe, for most of us...and a lot faster...to noodle a 3-4' diameter, 300-500# round with an 066/24" bar into manageable chunks that can more easily be muscled to the splitter.



If it is oak I would just flop it over and hand split it where it sits. That is how I have done big rounds I couldn't move. Normally I wouldn't split right on the ground, but..that is what a cheap maul is for anyway. Oak splits easy, could have a three foot round half split before the first noodle cut is done. Now sweetgum or hickory, etc, stuff that is harder to split, ya, noodle it on edge.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm with the woodwhacker on this one...
Sometimes I'll even noodle 4x4 pieces out of the big rounds...
The only time I pick up the fiskars anymore, is to drive wedges it seems...
I think I've gotten a bit lazy...


----------



## Speed

Hedgerow, I don't think it's called lazy if you utilize the tools at your disposal to save wear and tear on your body. Its called working smarter.


----------



## Hedgerow

Speed said:


> Hedgerow, I don't think it's called lazy if you utilize the tools at your disposal to save wear and tear on your body. Its called working smarter.



Maybe we could call it justification for owning a 7900, 9010, 372, 385, among the dozen or so others...
Takes a lot of noodles to warrant all that horsepower...
My wife has given up on me...
:msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI

singinwoodwackr said:


> video or it never happened
> 
> still easier, I believe, for most of us...and a lot faster...to noodle a 3-4' diameter, 300-500# round with an 066/24" bar into manageable chunks that can more easily be muscled to the splitter.



I feel bad for most of ya, I just roll the bigguns out of the tractor bucket and onto the beam. 10,000 lbs of mobile log lift. Makes a good table as well.

I'm about to spend my afternoon starting to throw some wood into the basement for winter. It's been bone dry here, and the wood's good and ready. Maybe some pics later.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

zogger said:


> Oak splits easy



not the Oak we have out here...rarely do I get to cut up something straight  Even the Tan Oaks that are essentially poles with lots of small branches can be a pain. The other 4 varieties on the property are all pretty gnarly.


----------



## zogger

singinwoodwackr said:


> not the Oak we have out here...rarely do I get to cut up something straight  Even the Tan Oaks that are essentially poles with lots of small branches can be a pain. The other 4 varieties on the property are all pretty gnarly.



Then noodle away! Every boy needs a 90!!

See how that rhymes, it is fate! ninety, gnarly...


----------



## stihl023/5

Ok finally got some new pics before walking down behind the house to the lake.

View attachment 312682
View attachment 312683
View attachment 312684
View attachment 312685
View attachment 312686


----------



## stihl023/5

And a few more
View attachment 312687
View attachment 312688
View attachment 312689
View attachment 312690


----------



## Milkweed Seed

stihl023/5 said:


> And a few more
> View attachment 312687
> View attachment 312688
> View attachment 312689
> View attachment 312690



Nice set up you have there:msp_smile:


----------



## NHlocal

Yes sir! You've got some nice lookin' stacks/piles!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihl023/5

Thanks, I still have some more to do then break for winter. Oh here are a few pics of the cove we are in on the lake.

View attachment 312724
View attachment 312725


----------



## NHlocal

Beautiful! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## artbaldoni

Haven't dropped in here for a while. Slowly making progress






Load #7 in today.


----------



## Dirtboy

stihl023/5 said:


> Ok finally got some new pics before walking down behind the house to the lake.
> 
> View attachment 312682
> View attachment 312683
> View attachment 312684
> View attachment 312685
> View attachment 312686



Wow, impressive...


----------



## rygar

these are most of my rounds...have about 3 tree's still on the ground that need to get cut up
View attachment 312905


----------



## NHlocal

Nice pile of wood, looks like you've still got some work to do..... 
Oh, and welcome to Arboristsite! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Timster2

Been working slow but steady. Everything on pallets makes it easy to move.





Splitting area, nice and shady.






Here is the splitter. Built it over twenty years ago and its still going strong!

[


----------



## terryknight

Timster2 said:


> Been working slow but steady. Everything on pallets makes it easy to move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splitting area, nice and shady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the splitter. Built it over twenty years ago and its still going strong!
> 
> [



two tractors huh? show off! hehehehe


----------



## artbaldoni

terryknight said:


> two tractors huh? show off! hehehehe



...and a nice green saw...


----------



## NHlocal

Welcome to Arboristsite! :msp_thumbup: 
I like your "tools"..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Speed

Hey look! The firewood is coming to my owb on its own now.View attachment 313034


----------



## zogger

Speed said:


> Hey look! The firewood is coming to my owb on its own now.View attachment 313034




that's cool, haven't seen a walking stick this year yet.


----------



## Speed

I've actually seen more this year than I have in the last ten years.


----------



## kdxken

My private stock, decades old standing dead black locust.

View attachment 313367


----------



## zogger

kdxken said:


> My private stock, decades old standing dead black locust.



Real decent!


----------



## NHlocal

Oh yes, that is very nice!(I'm a "little" jealous )


----------



## stihly dan

That is some nice wood. Jealous.


----------



## beerbelly

Here are two of my Holzhausen, and another 1+ cord I was too lazy to stack. The one pile is having a bit of an issue...seems to have an upset belly, and needed to burp! :help: I think I am going to have some serious issues in the near future....better grab some cold ones!

View attachment 313408
View attachment 313409
View attachment 313410


----------



## Speed

beerbelly said:


> Here are two of my Holzhausen, and another 1+ cord I was too lazy to stack. The one pile is having a bit of an issue...seems to have an upset belly, and needed to burp! :help: I think I am going to have some serious issues in the near future....better grab some cold ones!
> 
> View attachment 313408
> View attachment 313409
> View attachment 313410



How in the world does that even happen?


----------



## kdxken

stihly dan said:


> That is some nice wood. Jealous.



I love locust. I put in four posts to stack wood against over ten years ago, not a sign of rot, absolutely none. I am surprised people don't do more with it. 

Checkout the walkway this fella built using locust, bet it will last a lifetime (or two). Happened upon him or Craigslist looking to buy locust trees.

Roberts Brothers Lumber and Logging - Locust Walkway


----------



## cantoo

Beerbelly, buy some old fishing net and whap that pile, it might save you a bunch of work.


----------



## Philbert

Speed said:


> How in the world does that even happen?



Maybe there was a wood chuck trapped inside?

Philbert


----------



## beerbelly

Philbert said:


> Maybe there was a wood chuck trapped inside?
> 
> Philbert



Or one of those grey bushy tailed tree rats! 


Actually I think it is a portal to another dimension! It is kind of weird...if I throw a log in the hole, it ends up on the lawn about 500 feet away. I am thinking of taking a 6 pack with me and "goin' on in". Just to see!! If I don't make it, it has been fun. Be well all...see you on the other side!opcorn: 


Ahhhhhhh.....chances are I should have takin the fishing net advise, and half the pile will be on the ground today....Oh well!


----------



## 7sleeper

Much too low for a burp! Looks more like a f... and some pieces came along the way! Would be carful when throwing them into the fireplace might smell a little.... 

I have had the neighbors cat or martens turn over the woodlot looking for mice. I think they hear them and nothing is going to stop them.

7


----------



## DieselSteve

View attachment 313682


Not the biggest pile, just started cutting to sell a week ago. Its a little messy due to me splitting today. there is some seasoned ash, and maple, along with some green ash there. going to stack it all tomorrow.


----------



## svk

A few weeks back I posted splitter pics of my work in progress.

Here's 6 cords ready to go. About half is ready for this season with the rest of the freshly cut wood in reserve for next year (this is the cabin-I burn wood only on weekends so more than enough). The hot weather over the past three weeks is sure helping the drying too.

Wife and little guy were big help. Older boys helped a little bit too.

View attachment 313764


View attachment 313765


I've got about another 5 cords in rounds and another 5 cords of dead/dying aspen standing on the property. Going to split the rounds this fall, drop the dead ones this winter, and split the rest in the spring. Then I'll have plenty of firewood for a long time and no more dead branches to look at.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> A few weeks back I posted splitter pics of my work in progress.
> 
> Here's 6 cords ready to go. About half is ready for this season with the rest of the freshly cut wood in reserve for next year (this is the cabin-I burn wood only on weekends so more than enough). The hot weather over the past three weeks is sure helping the drying too.
> 
> Wife and little guy were big help. Older boys helped a little bit too.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about another 5 cords in rounds and another 5 cords of dead/dying aspen standing on the property. Going to split the rounds this fall, drop the dead ones this winter, and split the rest in the spring. Then I'll have plenty of firewood for a long time and no more dead branches to look at.



Nice neat stacks, you're hired!

heheheheheheh


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Nice neat stacks, you're hired!



I'm far from perfect but got a lot of practice in my youth.

At our hunting shack we had a MAJOR A-hole neighbor. Among other things, our woodpile would get knocked over EVERY year. Guess who got to restack it....

I finally cut a deal with my dad and the other guys that I would do all of the cutting and splitting but wouldnt be responsible for any stacking/restacking.


----------



## Vermonster

*2014 -2015 Wood Started*

Here's a bit of White Ash, Black Cherry and a little Basswood. Cutting old fence lines intruding in to my meadows.


----------



## beerbelly

Vermonster said:


> Here's a bit of White Ash, Black Cherry and a little Basswood. Cutting old fence lines intruding in to my meadows.



Nice stuff.  

Remember...Fence lines=Hardware. :bang:


----------



## Vermonster

beerbelly said:


> Nice stuff.
> 
> Remember...Fence lines=Hardware. :bang:



Yeah, tell me about it. The biggest suck about cutting fence lines is the inevitable encounters between the chain and the old barbed wire. Never a pleasant experience when that happens. :monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

Vermonster said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. The biggest suck about cutting fence lines is the inevitable encounters between the chain and the old barbed wire. Never a pleasant experience when that happens. :monkey:



That's pretty much where I cut everything... Fence wire is not good, but t-posts are waaaaayyy worse!!!


----------



## Blazin

Hedgerow said:


> That's pretty much where I cut everything... Fence wire is not good, but t-posts are waaaaayyy worse!!!



I don't believe it, I thought you just pooped in the hedgerow. Makes sense now!


----------



## Hedgerow

Blazin said:


> I don't believe it, I thought you just pooped in the hedgerow. Makes sense now!



Bout time you stopped by...


----------



## Rudedog

Killing it with some help of Wes a tree pro from Rockville MD. Nothing but white oak.

View attachment 314650


View attachment 314651


View attachment 314652


----------



## Blazin

Hedgerow said:


> Bout time you stopped by...



I coulda used some help last weekend, well maybe just moral support  My buddy and his 2 boys helped me last Saturday to put a whoop ass on the log pile I herded up this spring, 6 1/2 cord....I even cooked the burgers at 8pm when we were done 

















2 rows 24' long and 2 across the front.....nother 6 to go


----------



## captjack

Did some splitting today to clean up a standing dead oak and some other kinda tree (walnut i think) filled 14x7x3 dump trailer twice last load was a little over the top im guessing 4.5 cords or so


----------



## terryknight

looking good Jack. you free Fri (i"ll call tomorrow)?

heading to bring home some oak tomorrow


----------



## terryknight

from today





she had some weight springs loaded





unloaded





after the addition


----------



## zogger

terryknight said:


> from today
> 
> 
> 
> she had some weight springs loaded
> 
> 
> 
> unloaded
> 
> 
> 
> after the addition



Man, that's some beef there! You throw them chunks up there? Gotta be some close to 200 lbers in that stack.


----------



## stihly dan

Had plenty of weight left, barley hitting the helper springs. Another 1,000 lbs?


----------



## terryknight

zogger said:


> Man, that's some beef there! You throw them chunks up there? Gotta be some close to 200 lbers in that stack.



some (okay 2 that fell off) the tractor did the rest



stihly dan said:


> Had plenty of weight left, barley hitting the helper springs. Another 1,000 lbs?



better to go back a second time than break something the first time. i think that it was solidly on the helpers ()the ball hitch was a good 5" lower loaded than when empty


----------



## Speed

terryknight said:


> from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she had some weight springs loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the addition



Just makes 'em ride that much better.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rudedog

Rudedog said:


> Killing it with some help of Wes a tree pro from Rockville MD. Nothing but white oak.





















I guess I had a few beers and forgot to add the pics.


----------



## RedFir Down

terryknight said:


> some (okay 2 that fell off) the tractor did the rest
> 
> 
> 
> better to go back a second time than break something the first time. i think that it was solidly on the helpers ()the ball hitch was a good 5" lower loaded than when empty



I will second that... I have broke way to many things by getting "those last few rounds" on top!! 
I have broke springs before as well as sheared off all of the lug studs off on the left rear tire before! (I can still see the gouge in the road where my backing plate was sliding.) Lucky I was only going 35 instead of 55!!

Yep I have learned my lesson!

Oh and nice load of wood by the way!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Here is My BIL pile for this year, each row is @6 feet high and 20 feet long, logs are 18 inches. Ill grab a pic of my pile soon.


----------



## artbaldoni

*Free Wood!*

I will be giving this wood away. I have read on here that firewood must be stacked, ranked, bark up, bark down, measured, leveled, and properly stored to be any good. I haven't done any of that so I can only assume this is not worth keeping...


----------



## Speed

artbaldoni said:


> I will be giving this wood away. I have read on here that firewood must be stacked, ranked, bark up, bark down, measured, leveled, and properly stored to be any good. I haven't done any of that so I can only assume this is not worth keeping...



Should I pm my address, so you know where you are going to deliver it?


----------



## Dirtboy

artbaldoni said:


> I will be giving this wood away. I have read on here that firewood must be stacked, ranked, bark up, bark down, measured, leveled, and properly stored to be any good. I haven't done any of that so I can only assume this is not worth keeping...



Was any of it struck by lightning? :msp_scared:


----------



## zogger

Dirtboy said:


> Was any of it struck by lightning? :msp_scared:



Proly has an ant in there too..no good!


----------



## vanhalenps4

*You guys are supplying some serious motivation!*

I was lurking on here a little bit last year and came back today after some cutting and splitting. Here's a couple pics of the wood shed my dad built a couple years ago. It holds about 5 1/2 cords packed to the gills. One is from earlier today and one is from last year. We have about 12 wooded acres to keep it full and every piece has been cut with a Husquavarna and split by hand via Fiscars splitting axe/ mull/ sledge. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...58519532.91677.100002229423305&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...58519532.91677.100002229423305&type=3&theater

EDIT:: I'm not seeing a button for attachments so I put a link to the pics I posted to my facebook... hopefully they come up


----------



## zogger

vanhalenps4 said:


> I was lurking on here a little bit last year and came back today after some cutting and splitting. Here's a couple pics of the wood shed my dad built a couple years ago. It holds about 5 1/2 cords packed to the gills. One is from earlier today and one is from last year. We have about 12 wooded acres to keep it full and every piece has been cut with a Husquavarna and split by hand via Fiscars splitting axe/ mull/ sledge.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...58519532.91677.100002229423305&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...58519532.91677.100002229423305&type=3&theater
> 
> EDIT:: I'm not seeing a button for attachments so I put a link to the pics I posted to my facebook... hopefully they come up



ha! I like your tractor weights!


----------



## Woodpulp

Don't post here much but have been lurking on and off for a few years. Finally took some pic's of my wood spliting set up and stacks. Have about 10 cords stacked which should hold me for 2+ years - use 4-5 cords a year so far. Only been burning for 2 years, so it's a little early to know what an average winter is. Unfortunately, I have to dry my wood in the shade - no sunny areas other than in my front yard by the road. Anyway, love to see how others cut, haul, split, stack their wood; always looking for a better way.


----------



## zogger

Woodpulp said:


> Don't post here much but have been lurking on and off for a few years. Finally took some pic's of my wood spliting set up and stacks. Have about 10 cords stacked which should hold me for 2+ years - use 4-5 cords a year so far. Only been burning for 2 years, so it's a little early to know what an average winter is. Unfortunately, I have to dry my wood in the shade - no sunny areas other than in my front yard by the road. Anyway, love to see how others cut, haul, split, stack their wood; always looking for a better way.




I think that is a good idea using the extra pallets at the top before the tarp to make sure you have good airflow. I am starting to do that this year myself, been acumulating lightweight pallets just for that purpose. they aren't good enough t6o stack wood on, but plenty good enough to hold the plastic up!


----------



## Woodpulp

zogger said:


> I think that is a good idea using the extra pallets at the top before the tarp to make sure you have good airflow. I am starting to do that this year myself, been acumulating lightweight pallets just for that purpose. they aren't good enough t6o stack wood on, but plenty good enough to hold the plastic up!



Yeah, just started doing that this year after I saw it here (and I found a good source for used pallets. Don't have pallets on all my stacks yet, but will as they turn over.


----------



## Smulax

The largest of 3 holz hausens 10' diameter 9 ft tall


----------



## zogger

Smulax said:


> View attachment 316778
> 
> The largest of 3 holz hausens 10' diameter 9 ft tall



That's slick! 'bout 5.5 cord there


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

Been through this whole thread and figured I should post up


----------



## HD2010

Lookin4lunkers said:


> Been through this whole thread and figured I should post up



Nice pile of wood. I really like the shed.


----------



## NHlocal

Being so overloaded with my "part time" tree work(and I'll never complain about that), and now recovering from surgery, finally got some more wood hauled up to stack into my wood shed. I think I'll need another load or two to finish it off..... 












Still having trouble getting new post updates from here, anyone else??? :msp_confused:


----------



## Speed

Seems to be coming back, I'm getting some notices but not all. I still can't "like" anything yet, though.


----------



## NHlocal

Speed said:


> Seems to be coming back, I'm getting some notices but not all. I still can't "like" anything yet, though.



.....same here..... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Speed

NHlocal said:


> .....same here..... :msp_thumbdn:



Now my like button is gone again.


----------



## NHlocal

I keep getting a LINKBUCKS ad when I log in..... :bang::bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Speed

NHlocal said:


> I keep getting a LINKBUCKS ad when I log in..... :bang::bang::bang::bang::bang:



Can you turn off your JavaScript? That's what someone suggested in another thread, it worked for me. I don't see the linkbuck crap anymore.


----------



## NHlocal

Speed said:


> Can you turn off your JavaScript? That's what someone suggested in another thread, it worked for me. I don't see the linkbuck crap anymore.



How do I do that.....:msp_confused:


----------



## Speed

In your content settings. Its easy on my phone. I haven't used a computer in so long I can't remember where you'll find it on that.


----------



## NHlocal

Speed said:


> In your content settings. Its easy on my phone. I haven't used a computer in so long I can't remember where you'll find it on that.



I think I've got it, but "Reply to thread" page looks a bit different. No big deal if I don't have to go through that linkbucks thing anymore.....


----------



## Speed

At least you were able to get through the linkbuck crap. I was locked out completely for a while from that stuff, couldn't even get past it.


----------



## NHlocal

I couldn't either for a few days, drove me crazy. I thought it was my computer, then I was reminded of AS getting hacked.....


----------



## 1969cj-5

*Worked some yesterday*

My Daughter helped for a while. Got some more split, stacked and covered before the rain started back up.


----------



## Jakers

1969cj-5 said:


> My Daughter helped for a while. Got some more split, stacked and covered before the rain started back up.



since i have no "like" button anymore ill be doing this from now on...

i like your post


----------



## H-Ranch

Jakers said:


> since i have no "like" button anymore ill be doing this from now on...
> 
> i like your post



i like your post


----------



## WOODSMAN416

Here's an updated picture of my area. Wood cutters heaven!


----------



## Jakers

WOODSMAN416 said:


> Here's an updated picture of my area. Wood cutters heaven!



i like this post...


----------



## Speed

WOODSMAN416 said:


> Here's an updated picture of my area. Wood cutters heaven!



I like it, too! Very peaceful looking.


----------



## Garmins dad

very nice pics guys...


----------



## artbaldoni

2.5 cords stacked today in between a HS football game, a cross country meet, homecoming and a homecoming party...












Plus the bonus pile.


----------



## zogger

artbaldoni said:


> 2.5 cords stacked today in between a HS football game, a cross country meet, homecoming and a homecoming party...
> 
> 
> Plus the bonus pile.



You a busy boy!

What?? No pics of the homecoming queen??

LOL


----------



## NHlocal

Bummer. :msp_sad: The "LIKE" button showed up for a little while yesterday but it's gone again..... 

Ayuh, that is some fast stackin'..... :msp_thumbup:

"Almost" recovered from my surgery so I did some stackin', still gonna need "a bit" more to fill 'er up..... 












.....and I got some raking to do also..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## terryknight

NHlocal said:


> .....and I got some raking to do also..... :hmm3grin2orange:



beautiful foliage there


----------



## gs7

*Firewood pictures*

A few firewood pictures. The hoarding oak photo in between the two houses was being given away at that location


----------



## gs7

*more Firewood*








A few more pictures


----------



## gs7

*round stacking*








my round pile in the making


----------



## NHlocal

terryknight said:


> beautiful foliage there



Thanks. :msp_smile: 
Even on a cloudy day the colors are beautiful.


----------



## NHlocal

Very nice, just like money in the bank.....


----------



## svk

Back at it again tomorrow. 

Here's the bigger "pile" with more in a couple other places on the property. Should have about 7 cords in total.


----------



## NHlocal

svk said:


> Back at it again tomorrow.
> 
> Here's the bigger "pile" with more in a couple other places on the property. Should have about 7 cords in total.
> 
> View attachment 317575



Poplar.....?


----------



## beerbelly

gs7 said:


> View attachment 317482
> View attachment 317483
> View attachment 317484
> View attachment 317485
> View attachment 317486
> 
> 
> my round pile in the making




Nice pile. Here is mine (posted this pic a while back) before the "portal to the other dimension" finally collapsed! These holzhausens move a ton when they are drying out. Good luck.

View attachment 317577


----------



## beerbelly

That didnt work?! Look back a few pages and see my demon pile.


----------



## zogger

beerbelly said:


> That didnt work?! Look back a few pages and see my demon pile.



Pics showed up fine!

After that outside first row, that is raised by the horizontal pieces, and you get to the next interior row..do you start that row the same with horizontal cross pieces, to get the lift and tilt in?


----------



## svk

NHlocal said:


> Poplar.....?



Yes. All victims of canker or wind. The nice thing is the woods is repopulating nicely with maple saplings already.


----------



## artbaldoni

More stacking this morning.






3 days using the "bonus/junk" pile and its still growing. That's why everything goes in the stove!


----------



## FLHX Storm

NHlocal said:


> Bummer. :msp_sad:"Almost" recovered from my surgery so I did some stackin', still gonna need "a bit" more to fill 'er up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and I got some raking to do also..... :hmm3grin2orange:



I do have a question for you. How in the world do you manage to have such straight uniform splits? N then with just a tiny pile of oddball splits to boot?


----------



## svk

FLHX Storm said:


> I do have a question for you. How in the world do you manage to have such straight uniform splits? N then with just a tiny pile of oddball splits to boot?



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> I was thinking the same thing!



If you measure the big trunk wood and cut real careful and real perpendicular/square you can do it. Takea bit more effort then guesstimate and just whack it. 

I kinda sorta measure big trunk wood now, it isn't perfect, but you do get more uniform splits.


----------



## Sloane82

Heres my cherry and ash stack.



And then theres my sycamore stacks.


----------



## artbaldoni

zogger said:


> If you measure the big trunk wood and cut real careful and real perpendicular/square you can do it. Takea bit more effort then guesstimate and just whack it.
> 
> I kinda sorta measure big trunk wood now, it isn't perfect, but you do get more uniform splits.



After cutting a bunch of large rounds about 3/4" too long for the splitter and having to trim each one I started measuring too. A 23 1/2" piece of broom handle painted fluorescent orange and a can of marking paint. Doesn't take long and ensures relatively even pieces that actually fit on the splitter!


----------



## Speed

FLHX Storm said:


> I do have a question for you. How in the world do you manage to have such straight uniform splits? N then with just a tiny pile of oddball splits to boot?



I'm gonna have to guess.... very carefully.


----------



## Saddle Mander

You want to see a picture of my driveway?


----------



## Typhke

I've made a wall of wood to hide my splitting area, it's hard to see how much wood is behind it unless you come over and check, so it keeps the neighbors guessing. Unless the woodpiles start to get bigger than the wall like on the picture. It still needs to be stacked as a second row in the wall and I haven't figured out yet where the rest is going. Probably the last wood I've split this year. Have some construction left-overs (on the right on the picture) that I need to cut up and then some work on my equipment. Hopefully starting with firewood again around February. I've got enough for a couple of years but I just need to have my hands on a chainsaw a few months a year.


----------



## tomtrees58

next years wood


----------



## tomtrees58

got 60 cords cut so far


----------



## zogger

tomtrees58 said:


> got 60 cords cut so far



Always impressive, Tom. How many take down trees does that 60 cord represent? Rough guess is cool.


----------



## tomtrees58

well some trees 12'' other 5' dba i am thinking 60


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

Wow. I am nowhere near the level most of you guys are. Here are some of my feeble pictures taken from the deck and around the yard at Cassa De Whiskey_Bravo!

Saturday Morning's Work:






Tree is a 32" diameter red oak that I dropped with a friend a couple weeks ago behind my house. We also dropped three other red oaks roughly 20" in diameter. You can see the remains of one in the background.





Bucked up one of the smaller trees into 18" rounds. Quartered them with my Brave Industries Mega Maul and then split hem further with the Fiskars X27.





Building my first Holzhausen with all of the red Oak. Roughly 4' tall in this picture. Will be 8' tall when finished.





Looking a little rough in this picture, but I straightened it out this weekend.





One of the dogs trying to "help".





Thinking about making a chair out of this stump...or a beer cooler holder.









Still have A LOT of clean up to do in the front yard too!

The trusty old 346XP decided to throw a chain on me while cutting. That pissed me off. Then I lost a bar nut with no spares to be found. It was a frustrating morning to say the least. The saw has been an absolutely phenomenal tool so far, but I have really reached its limitations with most of the wood that I am cutting right now. I need to step up my game and get a bigger saw, but I can not decide which one to get or settle on a size. CAD has hit me HARD, but I can not afford multiple large saws right now.


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

DOUBLE POST.

My bad.


----------



## 740jsmayle

Whiskey how many pallets is your Holzhausen setting on ? I would like to try making one is it very hard ?


----------



## Sagetown

Nice pics. You can never have too many extra bar nuts on hand. They always disappear when you least expect it.


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

740jsmayle said:


> Whiskey how many pallets is your Holzhausen setting on ? I would like to try making one is it very hard ?



Mine is actually sitting on a platform that I built out of 4"x4" posts and 2"x8" boards for decking with an 1.5" gap between them for drainage/airflow. I gathered the lumber scraps from construction projects to build it. The Platform is 8'x8' and the pile is 8' in diameter. 

Building the Holzhausen really is not bad at all. Maintaining the proper pitch on the wood is the real pain of it. The key is to lay down a ring of wood on the platform/ground first to outline the structure and then stack the first layer of wood for the ring with one end resting on the base pieces. This makes the ring/body of the pile pitch in towards the center. For every 2 vertical feet that you rise, add two crisscrossing poles to give the structure some stability. I cut some tall straight poplar saplings that I had growing on my property to 8/8.5' lengths and use those. I lay them across the pile and lock the ends in with the wood stack. I also fill the center in with splits as I go. Makes the pile more stable in my very novice opinion.

As of today my pile is ~6' tall and 8' in diameter. Still need to add another 2 vertical feet. Hoping to have it done this week. It is made of all red oak.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

tomtrees58 said:


> next years wood


 
Hi Tom from accross the pond.
Amazing pictures as always.

Piles get any bigger i'll be able to see them from here.


----------



## 740jsmayle

Thanks Whiskey ! I have quite a few 4'x8'. pallets that I could use . I some wood needing to be split ( oak & hickory) when I stack I think I'll try building one. Less space and from what I've heard faster seasoning of the wood. I'll post some pics when I get started .


----------



## tomtrees58

shutup-n-cut said:


> Hi Tom from accross the pond.
> Amazing pictures as always.
> 
> Piles get any bigger i'll be able to see them from here.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Tom are those pictures from right now. Is that the snow headed my way , looks like winter is finally here.


----------



## marcomjl

shutup-n-cut said:


> Tom are those pictures from right now. Is that the snow headed my way , looks like winter is finally here.




Look out the window man, its already been here for a couple of hours lol.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Sounds like you are getting more than we are here at the moment. Light snow here and no accumlation as of now. Have to wait and see.
Be safe.


----------



## tomtrees58

shutup-n-cut said:


> Tom are those pictures from right now. Is that the snow headed my way , looks like winter is finally here.


yes this morning now its rain


----------



## Vermonster

Here's a couple pics taken today. My wood for home heating, probably about 10 cords. All from old fence line thinning on the back 140. Maple, ash, birch, black cherry, etc. Next year's wood.
Consolidating piles with my TN70.


----------



## zogger

@Vermonster...man, that's cheatin! You own every single square inch of flat land in Vermont!


----------



## terryknight

^^^ hahaha


----------



## Vermonster

zogger said:


> @Vermonster...man, that's cheatin! You own every single square inch of flat land in Vermont!


 Naw. It's not all that flat here in the foothills, in between the mountains and the Champlain Valley.


----------



## hardpan

Whiskey_bravo
In your pictures I see a 2-wheeled garden cart and a 2-wheeled wheel barrow. How do you like the 2-wheeled wheel barrow? Does it have an over sized "tub" on it? I'm considering one. Sweet cutting area btw.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

I'll give you my two cents on the two wheel wheel barrow. It is a great thought , however if the terrain is not flat it does not work out too well. One wheel allows you to keep it level and the two wheels control the angle it is on. I would not do two wheels again , in fact I have considered converting mine back to one wheel. Tired of stuff falling out of it when loaded over the top.


----------



## hardpan

Good points. Thanks.


----------



## cutforfun

Pics from this fall


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

hardpan said:


> Whiskey_bravo
> In your pictures I see a 2-wheeled garden cart and a 2-wheeled wheel barrow. How do you like the 2-wheeled wheel barrow? Does it have an over sized "tub" on it? I'm considering one. Sweet cutting area btw.



It is great for non-extreme loads or when working on flat ground. Very easy to control and move. However, I found that mine does not handle heavy loads over uneven terrain well at all. When fully loaded with wood or rocks mine is an absolute bear to move around the woods. As you can see from my pictures, most of my yard is very rough. I think I bent the axle hauling some rock around the yard over the summer. The wheels do not seem to spin right anymore. I need a freaking tractor...


----------



## Vermonster

Whiskey_Bravo said:


> It is great for non-extreme loads or when working on flat ground. Very easy to control and move. However, I found that mine does not handle heavy loads over uneven terrain well at all. When fully loaded with wood or rocks mine is an absolute bear to move around the woods. As you can see from my pictures, most of my yard is very rough. I think I bent the axle hauling some rock around the yard over the summer. The wheels do not seem to spin right anymore. I need a freaking tractor...


 Buy a tractor with a 84" loader. You'll never go back to a wheel barrel again.


----------



## hardpan

Whiskey_Bravo said:


> It is great for non-extreme loads or when working on flat ground. Very easy to control and move. However, I found that mine does not handle heavy loads over uneven terrain well at all. When fully loaded with wood or rocks mine is an absolute bear to move around the woods. As you can see from my pictures, most of my yard is very rough. I think I bent the axle hauling some rock around the yard over the summer. The wheels do not seem to spin right anymore. I need a freaking tractor...



Another review that is less than 5 star, showing once again the value of talking with folks here. Thanks.


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

hardpan said:


> Another review that is less than 5 star, showing once again the value of talking with folks here. Thanks.



I got the large 2 wheel kart from my grandfather's house and that has quickly become one of my most used tools. It uses two large bicycle tires and the clearance is great for working in the woods/yard. I would highly recommend one of those for firewood moving!


----------



## hardpan

I have one like yours in the picture and have been using it for over 30 years. Stores in a small space when standing on end. It is good but I'm always looking for a better way.


----------



## Vermonster

Whiskey_Bravo said:


> I got the large 2 wheel kart from my grandfather's house and that has quickly become one of my most used tools. It uses two large bicycle tires and the clearance is great for working in the woods/yard. I would highly recommend one of those for firewood moving!


 That's a Garden Way Cart. Originated in Vermont. Well known and coveted in these parts.


----------



## hardpan

Yes. That is the name I was searching for. I think there were 3 sizes at that time. I got the middle one and it was over $100 then. It came as a kit and I cut the plywood bottom and sides. Well worth it but I wish I would have gotten the largest size. Mine has never seen rain or abuse so it is still in very good condition. Even routinely oiled or greased the wheel bearings. No this is not an oil thread.


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

Vermonster said:


> That's a Garden Way Cart. Originated in Vermont. Well known and coveted in these parts.



Sonovabitch. Always wondered where that kart came from. Makes perfect sense now knowing my Grandfather and the highly useful tools he seemed to collect.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## beerbelly

Garden Way was a great company. I have a Trailblazer sickle mower and a Troy-Bilt Horse rototiller. Good stuff! 

I have built 4 holzhausen with short wood. 3 have collapsed. Rebuilt each time. The one with the "worm hole" is now 1/2 gone, but the one next to it never fell, and the 2 with the doofus dog are still standing after the initial re-stacks 1 year ago. Pictures are within the past year and don't looks much different than they do today.

and Whiskey….unfortunately my "educated" guess would be yours WILL collapse. Have a beer & restack. Nice pic's & great wood lot.

Merry.

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## beerbelly

Here is what I was shooting for…


----------



## cre10

beerbelly said:


> Garden Way was a great company. I have a Trailblazer sickle mower and a Troy-Bilt Horse rototiller. Good stuff!
> 
> I have built 4 holzhausen with short wood. 3 have collapsed. Rebuilt each time. The one with the "worm hole" is now 1/2 gone, but the one next to it never fell, and the 2 with the doofus dog are still standing after the initial re-stacks 1 year ago. Pictures are within the past year and don't looks much different than they do today.
> 
> and Whiskey….unfortunately my "educated" guess would be yours WILL collapse. Have a beer & restack. Nice pic's & great wood lot.
> 
> Merry.
> 
> Ho Ho Ho!View attachment 322333
> View attachment 322334


That's bad ass, but you got way too much time on your hands


----------



## beerbelly

cre10 said:


> That's bad ass, but you got way too much time on your hands


Yes…WAY too much time! But I am lazy, and round is easier than stacked corners. Except when you do it twice!!! 
Good thing Wifey took over! She is a keepah!


----------



## cre10

beerbelly said:


> Yes…WAY too much time! But I am lazy, and round is easier than stacked corners. Except when you do it twice!!!
> Good thing Wifey took over! She is a keepah!


If I ever built one I would never want to burn it! How long would you say it takes to stack one if you have all the splits ready to go?


----------



## terryknight

beerbelly i like the one with the snow; it looks very appropriate. i was going to quote you, but with all the changes recently i seem to have lost the button


----------



## beerbelly

cre10 said:


> If I ever built one I would never want to burn it! How long would you say it takes to stack one if you have all the splits ready to go?


It is probably not much different than doing it the conventional way but it does get more difficult the taller you stack it (you'll need a ladder!!). But I did the math, and the 2 with the dog are about 4.5 cords total, and the 2 with the worm hole were about 7.5 cords. (the unstacked pile was about 2 more). I just did them because they are cool, and the wood dries really quick. The 2 with the dog are going to stay till next year…sort of blocks my house from the road!


----------



## Wellsco

I Have one of those two wheeled wheel barrows. Got mine at TSC. If you are in a yard, that does not have much of a hillside you are ok. If there is a hillside forget it all bets off. I really do like mine I wouldn't trade it, I use it on my deliveries. It holds about twice the normal wheel barrow load. Like everything it has its place it can be used and can't It just depends. I have never used mine in the woods, I'm lucky I have a tractor that does the work for me there. My grandparents had one of those two wheeled carts, it's impressive how well they work.


----------



## dancan

Tonight's splitting area .


----------



## NHlocal

I overloaded my schedule(again), but I finally got some more wood hauled up to my woodshed. I finished the next to last row, only one more row to go..... 
The little bit I didn't get stacked I did manage to get under the tarp so it was covered before more snow fell.


----------



## zogger

dancan said:


> Tonight's splitting area .



Ya'll got all that purty white dirt to play in..ha! Those are big splits, musta had big fun!


----------



## zogger

NHlocal said:


> I overloaded my schedule(again), but I finally got some more wood hauled up to my woodshed. I finished the next to last row, only one more row to go.....
> The little bit I didn't get stacked I did manage to get under the tarp so it was covered before more snow fell.



Man, you guys are shaming me to go back to cutting...see how the mud goes next week. Maybe at least get some knocked down.....


----------



## HD2010

NHlocal said:


> I overloaded my schedule(again), but I finally got some more wood hauled up to my woodshed. I finished the next to last row, only one more row to go.....
> The little bit I didn't get stacked I did manage to get under the tarp so it was covered before more snow fell.
> 
> View attachment 324931
> 
> View attachment 324933
> 
> View attachment 324934


 
Your stacking skills are amazing. WOW. Looks great.


----------



## NHlocal

HD2010 said:


> Your stacking skills are amazing. WOW. Looks great.




Thanks!  
I really enjoy taking the time to "tidy up" the rows, very relaxing..... 
Still need to get a couple more loads though.....


----------



## NHlocal

Got the last of it stacked in, now I've got room to haul in some more..... 
Ayuh, go ahead and say it, I'm slow.....


----------



## Speed

There is a piece above the reflector and below the 2×4, third row from left is a little crooked. Could you please adjust it a little bit?


----------



## NHlocal

Speed said:


> There is a piece above the reflector and below the 2×4, third row from left is a little crooked. Could you please adjust it a little bit?



I'll get right on it.....


----------



## lone wolf




----------



## Ronaldo

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 325792


Those stacks look great. Dont think that picture has been taken too recently. I am sure you got some snow and cold by now.

Ron


----------



## lone wolf




----------



## Ronaldo

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 325909


Ah ha, that looks more like it, bud. Lots of comfort knowing all those BTU's are ready when needed. You sell some or are you a couple years ahead?

Ron


----------



## Vermonster

14F and south wind blowing 15 mph feels downright balmy here today........


----------



## lone wolf

Ronaldo said:


> Ah ha, that looks more like it, bud. Lots of comfort knowing all those BTU's are ready when needed. You sell some or are you a couple years ahead?
> 
> Ron


Always working on it all year round.


----------



## SS396driver

newest addition to the wood arsenal 6x12 dump trailer 



started using the wood in the wood shed . still have 10 cord in the barn







my girl splitting


----------



## avason

These brackets are a great idea...not permanent and removable for when you are stacking.


----------



## NHlocal

Ayuh, 
I remember those from when I was "a bit younger", growing up the farm. 
I figured they would work out well allowing access(all open for the wind and sun)just like you said, they really have worked out great.  
Of course putting a tarp on the North and East side is a must..... 
Keeps 95% of the snow/rain out and still lets the sun/wind in on the South and West.....


----------



## Speed

NHlocal said:


> I'll get right on it.....


Thank you!!!







opcorn:


----------



## Vermonster

SS396driver said:


> newest addition to the wood arsenal 6x12 dump trailer
> 
> 
> 
> started using the wood in the wood shed . still have 10 cord in the barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl splitting


Very nice. Gotta love a girl that knows how to handle wood.


----------



## hardpan

SS396,


----------



## hardpan

SS396, I need a dump trailer like that but it is not in the budget. Now that log lifter you have mounted on your splitter is a different story. It is exactly what I'm looking for. Did you buy it, if so where? If you fabbed it, how far beneath the top of the main rail did you place the pivot point and what is the distance from the center of the main rail to the bend or "ankle" in the lifting leg while it is in the up position?


----------



## SS396driver

hardpan said:


> SS396, I need a dump trailer like that but it is not in the budget. Now that log lifter you have mounted on your splitter is a different story. It is exactly what I'm looking for. Did you buy it, if so where? If you fabbed it, how far beneath the top of the main rail did you place the pivot point and what is the distance from the center of the main rail to the bend or "ankle" in the lifting leg while it is in the up position?



The lift is a factory accessory from TimberWolf. Got it when I bought the unit think it runs about 350$ but it really saves the back


----------



## hupte




----------



## hupte




----------



## NHlocal

Now that's a big pile of wood.....nice.  
Looks like you got your work cut out for ya' getting it cut and split.


----------



## TeeMan

Some of the sycamore that my friend and I split last week. Some of the pieces were pretty gnarly and stringy, but overall most worked out fine. He has about this much stacked and we still have at least another truck load to get through.


----------



## robespierre

Wow, those Sycamore splits look knarly.Definently a job for a hydraulic splitter.I actually just turned down a big truck load offered from an Arborist because it looked so overwhelming since I only have a Fiskars X27 and sledge and wedges.Good job to not waste those BTU's


----------



## TeeMan

robespierre said:


> Wow, those Sycamore splits look knarly.Definently a job for a hydraulic splitter.I actually just turned down a big truck load offered from an Arborist because it looked so overwhelming since I only have a Fiskars X27 and sledge and wedges.Good job to not waste those BTU's


 
We used a 27-ton splitter. I don't see how this could be done by hand. I've burned sycamore in the past, but it was just limbs and not split pieces like this. It burned good once seasoned. This was free from a neighbor down the road who had two trees taken down, so I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## zogger

Had this big stub red oak in the yard for a long time. the limbs have been burnt or still in some stack someplace. this was the last chunk, large diameter. turned out to be rotten about a foot and a half up fropm my alleged felling cuts....dang, insta dull chain. I got it down, took one limb stub off, second one, it stopped chips went to dust, then even the dust stopped! So I stopped cutting then...

Poulan 505 with a 28, full comp round chisel


----------



## VW Splitter

I am changing the way I do things, trying to make it easier. Just finished this wood shed this spring. I used to stack and cover, now I am piling in the shed. Only stacked in the front to hold the pile back. I bought a pallet jack and made a 3 ft square box to move the wood onto the garage. I used to use a 2 wheeled flat bed wheelbarrow that I made, then I would unload the wheelbarrow into a wood box. You could put the wood in the wood box in the garage then get it out in the den, right next to the wood stove. I removed the wood box, so now I can just roll in the pallet jack and park it. One less step. Trying to make it easier as I get older.


----------



## cnice_37

Incredible setup VW!

You however suck at darts.


----------



## rwoods

Nice wood shed and nice car. Ron


----------



## zogger

Nice setup indeed Vdubb!


----------



## Ronaldo

Very slick set up VW. I like your ingenuity. Making it easier is always helpful.

Ron


----------



## VW Splitter

Here is a couple more pics. had to resize them to download them. Whee what a ordeal!!!


----------



## rwoods

VW, I am no computer wizard, in fact pretty much inept, but I found this photo program, Picasa 3, that is easy to use. IIRC it is free. Two step process to re-size. Download from camera then export to a file re-sized to parameters you set. Do it once and there after it is simply click the export button. It shrinks the memory needed to next too nothing and doesn't seem to lose any perceptible resolution. I post all my pictures on AS re-sized this way. Ron


----------



## VW Splitter

thanks Ron, I need all the help I can get.I am electronicly challanged.


----------



## 4cyl2vy

Wood for the current year. Shed is 2 and quarter chord, 9x6x5.5, plus a few rows on 8' landscaping ties 4' high. Should use about 3 chords this year. 




Wood for the next 2 years is stacked on 8 pallets 5 feet high under tarps. The picture is from 2 years ago before i really got going.


----------



## TeeMan

Got a lot of red oak, white oak, and sugarberry (southern hackberry), to split! Some of what a friend and I are working on over the weekends. And some people golf for a hobby...


----------



## NHlocal

Nice lookin' pile of rounds.....


----------



## zogger

Real nice rounds!


----------



## TeeMan

Finally got the last of the rounds to my friend's yesterday off the land that we were cutting on since January. Now comes the fun part, splitting and drinking beer (was not found of moving, loading, and unloading all of this by hand, but a great workout)...I've got about 1/3 more of this ready to split and stack at my house too. Trying to get this done before Spring gets here so we can enjoy the water (fishing, boating & crabbing) on the weekends. We've steadily been dropping off, splitting, and stacking as we go...this is the last of it.

Cheers on this St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## StephieDoll

Got a couple loads done. This is oak that we got 5 or so years ago. Almost all was cut and the rest only need 1 cut before splitting. Lots more to go before we can call it a year.


----------



## NHlocal

Very nice, 
I'm lookin' at the tail end of this season's wood, should be just enough.....


----------



## mainewoods

1st pic, behind the hanging birch, is my splitting area. Somewhere in the 2nd pic is a wood pile.


----------



## NHlocal

Love it.....


----------



## Jakers

NHlocal said:


> Love it.....


you are one sick sick person..............


----------



## Axfarmer

This pic was taken in oct. 2013 when we first lit the stove. It has all been burned and a few more cords too. We average 5 to 6 cords but this year I am into cord number 9


----------



## Ronaldo

Axfarmer said:


> This pic was taken in oct. 2013 when we first lit the stove. It has all been burned and a few more cords too. We average 5 to 6 cords but this year I am into cord number 9View attachment 339951


Nifty little trailer you got there. Wood stacks look nice and neat, too.


----------



## NHlocal

Jakers said:


> you are one sick sick person..............


I can't help it, I love winter. Just like all the work that goes along with heating with wood, Lord help me I do love it.....


----------



## stihlfanboy

Frist load of wood for next year. Will be my frist year in the house. Buying it from my girlfriends dad and hes giving up wood cutting after 53 years and moving to fFlorida. Got a few truck loads of rotted stuff sitting there to haul away to. He had 4 cords last fall and sold it within the 1st month. We have been burning and selling slab wood all winter. Have 90 bundles. I plan on haveing 5 cord set aside before even think of selling any thing


----------



## TeeMan

StephieDoll said:


> Got a couple loads done. This is oak that we got 5 or so years ago. Almost all was cut and the rest only need 1 cut before splitting. Lots more to go before we can call it a year.



How do 5 year old oak rounds split? I assume there is enough moisture loss during that time to burn them right away when split?


----------



## mainewoods

I had some oak logs that were 4 years old when I cut and split them in the spring. They were ready to burn by fall. They weren't as dry as they could be if they had been split and stacked for a year, but they burned well. If they had been cut as rounds instead of logs, they would have definitely had a lower moisture content and burned even better.


----------



## cat-face timber

mainewoods said:


> 1st pic, behind the hanging birch, is my splitting area. Somewhere in the 2nd pic is a wood pile. View attachment 339919
> View attachment 339920


 What is all that white stuff covering everything?
It looks like you live in Maine or something!


----------



## mainewoods

My wife went out to feed the chickens sometime in December and I haven't seen her since. I know she's alright though,cause the food I leave out is always gone next morning. I told her I loved her the other day, and I would see her when mud season came. I had no idea she knew all those cuss words. Thank God she's in the splitting area and I left a Fiskars there, she's up to near a cord a day now.


----------



## StephieDoll

TeeMan said:


> How do 5 year old oak rounds split? I assume there is enough moisture loss during that time to burn them right away when split?



Did not test them, thought about it though, but them seem very dry and split like it. The exception are the ones that got buried about 3-4" during that time. Some of that was pretty soft and alot of the sap wood was gone. Hope to get the rest done in the next week or so and then on to some 4 year old honey and black locust, red elm and some pine that will be used for fire pits (not that I'm afraid of burning it). After that we have some red oak, ash, elm, mulberry, hackberry and maple that is from 1-2 years old. So much wood so little time. Then we will move on to some white oak taken down over the winter along with a few standing dead white oaks.
How I wish I had a clone.


----------



## TeeMan

StephieDoll said:


> Did not test them, thought about it though, but them seem very dry and split like it. The exception are the ones that got buried about 3-4" during that time. Some of that was pretty soft and alot of the sap wood was gone. Hope to get the rest done in the next week or so and then on to some 4 year old honey and black locust, red elm and some pine that will be used for fire pits (not that I'm afraid of burning it). After that we have some red oak, ash, elm, mulberry, hackberry and maple that is from 1-2 years old. So much wood so little time. Then we will move on to some white oak taken down over the winter along with a few standing dead white oaks.
> How I wish I had a clone.



Man, you sure do have a lot of variety of wood and various ages to choose from! It would be good to segment each one to see how the various ones and ages burn...but that takes too much time, I usually throw the various species together and let season. I burn a lot in a fire pit and love it!


----------



## StephieDoll

Most of this will be sold or used by my partner. The only wood I will grab is the locust. I have my own wood supply (aproximently 3 years) at my house that I process on my own time.  Keeps me busy.


----------



## Garmins dad

Axfarmer said:


> This pic was taken in oct. 2013 when we first lit the stove. It has all been burned and a few more cords too. We average 5 to 6 cords but this year I am into cord number 9View attachment 339951




Nice fence.. I like that it requires no paint as you rebuild it every year...


----------



## greendohn

A little bit of what I've been working on lately. The Old Hippies lil' Acco tractor is handy. The wood stack is 16' wide and 6.5 ft tall on one end and 7'8" on the other. That's some of next years wood. The other end of the shed, I have an 8' x 8' area full to the ceiling of wood that needs stacked and maybe split. A good mix, for the most part, of Hard maple, hedge, hickory, pecan, locust, ash, cherry, walnut, some polar,,I bring home about everything I can get on my truck besides snowballs and willow. I also have a few truckloads left I'm burning on now.., not in the pics.
Thanks for lookin'. Peace.


----------



## dave_dj1

I don't always split at home but sometimes you have to do what you have to do.
I don't have much back yard left at the moment but we're warm.


----------



## NHlocal

It's good to have wood to burn this time of year..... 
Good pics.


----------



## TeeMan

Well, we finished splitting and stacking all the wood yesterday that my friend and I started working on in January. We got approximately 12 cords out of it...man am I glad we finished all of that! We started on the last two truck loads and two trailer loads at his house about 11:30am and finished up about 10:00pm last night. 

After taking some to my house during the day and wrapping up what was left at his house, we managed to enjoy a fire in the fire pit while the last of the chips were burning on the bed of coals we had from earlier in the day...that beer was very relaxing after that last push to wrap up the firewood!


----------



## mainewoods

Fire pit! Here's my fireplace, you can just make out the top section of the 4' chimney.


----------



## TeeMan

That's the roofline of your house?


----------



## mainewoods

Outdoor fireplace. It ain't been that bad this winter ------ yet!


----------



## TeeMan

mainewoods said:


> Outdoor fireplace. It ain't been that bad this winter ------ yet!


I was about to say! Makes more sense now...hoping y'all can start to get some relief soon. I love being outside with a fire going.


----------



## johndeereg

Here's our wood piles, shed and splitting areas:


----------



## NHlocal

Nice pics.


----------



## chucker

next years wood supply for a new client that he had removed from the feeder line to his homestead. 6 cds. of red oak and 1.5 cds. of yellow poplar/big tooth .... took 9 tanks of fuel and 4 hours to process this pile using the husky 390/24" and the jred 2171/20"... a good mornings work out.


----------



## greendohn

Some of next years wood. Walnut, hedge apple and cherry. Needs split and stacked. The pile is aprox. 8'x8' and 6 1/2 ' feet.,,and there is one ash tree in there somewhere,,,I've got the bottom edge of the "tarp walls" rolled up on that corner and the opposite wall to get some air moving. It won't be long and I'll have all the walls rolled up for the summer. The tarp is black on the outside and really draws some heat come summertime.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I found it! There's a couple cords of black locust and box elder under the white crap somewhere. 







Still some deep drifts to melt yet.


----------



## chucker

chucker said:


> next years wood supply for a new client that he had removed from the feeder line to his homestead. 6 cds. of red oak and 1.5 cds. of yellow poplar/big tooth .... took 9 tanks of fuel and 4 hours to process this pile using the husky 390/24" and the jred 2171/20"... a good mornings work out.View attachment 341386
> View attachment 341387
> View attachment 341388
> View attachment 341389
> View attachment 341390
> View attachment 341391


 here's the finished project..... 7 hours yesterday and the final 3 today... a total of 14 hours blocked and split....


----------



## mainewoods

Damn that's a beautiful site!


----------



## Ronaldo

Beautiful indeed. Good work.


----------



## mr.finn

Looks like you put the hurt on that pile!! Nice work there.


----------



## esshup

Down to my last 100 cubic feet of seasoned wood.





Here's what 5 trailer loads of rounds look like. Still have about 20 more loads to bring home. The rounds on the ground under the rounds with heartrot are about 300# each. The round that's on the splitter is 20" dia.





Yeah, that Pin Oak in the background has to come down soon too.


----------



## kjp

heres my pile for the day... well i cut it for a customer. pulled 1 cord an hour, a pretty good day with a small tractor


----------



## chuckwood

This ain't my woodpile, there's not much left of that for this season. But here's my current splitting area for next season's wood that I'm workin' on right now. I'm posting this for all the dudes up north who are dreaming about spring. My "splitting area" moves around all over the place - I drop 'em and split 'em right where they are.


----------



## NHlocal

We've still got a bunch of snow on the ground, but it won't be long before those daffodils start coming up. 
Thanks for the reminder, nice pic.


----------



## chucker

!! THANKS EVERYONE!! it was work, and that's why & what I charge and get paid to do.... besides it's cheaper than a work out at the gym.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

chuckwood said:


> View attachment 342137
> This ain't my woodpile, there's not much left of that for this season. But here's my current splitting area for next season's wood that I'm workin' on right now. I'm posting this for all the dudes up north who are dreaming about spring. My "splitting area" moves around all over the place - I drop 'em and split 'em right where they are.


 
Well Thanks for that.

I was planning on doing some cutting yesterday but in my area we got blasted by 3 inches of heavy wet snow. Like most of us up this way enough is enough.

Thanks for the pick me up , maybe a sign spring is headed this way. Having a hard time beleiveing that ,but just maybe??


----------



## chucker

shutup-n-cut said:


> Well Thanks for that.
> 
> I was planning on doing some cutting yesterday but in my area we got blasted by 3 inches of heavy wet snow. Like most of us up this way enough is enough.
> 
> Thanks for the pick me up , maybe a sign spring is headed this way. Having a hard time beleiveing that ,but just maybe??


we caught a view yesterday morning of spring.. 10 plump round robins in our front yard tree first of the year. now today we wake with 3+ inches of snow???? so maybe again?


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Chucker I feel your pain. We have had lots of Robins in the yard as well as more bird activity than we have had in a while , then like you mention ; bam"" 3 inches coming right up. Not sure who is confused more now , me or the birds.

Hey , Look at the bright side ; it can only get better.


----------



## greendohn

Yesterday's chore was getting everything split and stacked. Not as much as I had hoped and still needs some work to get it all cleaned up. Completely removed the tarp from the west wall behind the stacked wood. Total of 3 full rowes,,not quite half way to a full shed.





Thanks for lookin'. Peace.


----------



## hardpan

Nice start.
Please tell me that is not a urine sample.


----------



## greendohn

hardpan said:


> Nice start.
> Please tell me that is not a urine sample.


LOL,,naw I didn't pee in my beer swillin' jar..although I do pee a lot after two or three jars!!


----------



## mikey517

Playtime at my buddy's place. Felt good being out after this brutal winter...


----------



## mr.finn

greendohn said:


> Yesterday's chore was getting everything split and stacked. Not as much as I had hoped and still needs some work to get it all cleaned up. Completely removed the tarp from the west wall behind the stacked wood. Total of 3 full rowes,,not quite half way to a full shed.View attachment 342524
> View attachment 342525
> View attachment 342527
> View attachment 342528
> View attachment 342530
> View attachment 342531
> Thanks for lookin'. Peace.


Just a question, but who makes that splitter in the background?


----------



## greendohn

mr.finn said:


> Just a question, but who makes that splitter in the background?



My splitter was built by a guy back in the late 70', early 80's here in S.E. Indiana who built these splitters and "post" splitters. Company name of "Robush" I've only seen one other one a couple years ago. I have had the wedge welded on from wear and tear, keep the bearings serviced and repaint it every couple years. That's the second engine I've put on it. The cylinder started leaking earlier this winter which I'll have repaired/replaced when I'm finished cutting wood this season.
It seems well thought out and I think it's a dandy. Thanks for asking. Peace.


----------



## mr.finn

This look familiar? My dad bought this back in the late 70's. Still gets used almost daily during wood season.


----------



## mr.finn

A few more


----------



## TeeMan

greendohn said:


> LOL,,naw I didn't pee in my beer swillin' jar..although I do pee a lot after two or three jars!!



I see a Blue Moon top...I assume this is a seasonal ale that you are drinking? I enjoy Blue Moon as well.


----------



## hardpan

TeeMan said:


> I see a Blue Moon top...I assume this is a seasonal ale that you are drinking? I enjoy Blue Moon as well.


with a slice of orange


----------



## TeeMan

hardpan said:


> with a slice of orange



I like your style.


----------



## greendohn

TeeMan said:


> I see a Blue Moon top...I assume this is a seasonal ale that you are drinking? I enjoy Blue Moon as well.



Yep, Blue Moon was on the menu that nite, no orange slice, that's my go to beer. I think there were a couple German Dunkels swilled as well..


----------



## greendohn

mr.finn said:


> A few more



Mr. Finn, that's amazing!! I wonder how your "Robush" found it's way clear up to your area?? 
Millhousen, IN. is where my mother in law comes from/lives. The county south of me. A rural community of maybe a dozen homes, German Catholics most of 'em.
I can't think of the guys name who built those. My brother in law has done some computer work for him. 
Here's hoping you get many more years of service from yours.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Finally, a little adding instead of subtracting. I skidded the first log of the year out of the woods and to the yard today. With a little frost in the mornings, I hope to have a lot more friends there soon. I can cut and split whenever I get a little time that way, the wood area is just across the driveway from the house.

Snow's still deep enough in the woods and the hollow coming out of the woods that this little 16"er was close to a load for the Massey. Now that trail is broken, I should be able to pull about double that.


----------



## Fred Wright

Finally, after months of rain and snow I was able to get a couple cartloads out of the woodlot today. It's still pigged up but a lesser load was able to get out.

It's a start.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Fred, I like the splitter lift kit. Might just copy that idea this year, till I get my small/medium stuff splitter built.


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> Fred, I like the splitter lift kit.



+1.

What size electric motor is on your splitter?

Philbert


----------



## Garmins dad

Two weeks from now i get to be in the bush again. I can't wait.. Thanks for the pictures guys..


----------



## mr.finn

greendohn said:


> Mr. Finn, that's amazing!! I wonder how your "Robush" found it's way clear up to your area??
> Millhousen, IN. is where my mother in law comes from/lives. The county south of me. A rural community of maybe a dozen homes, German Catholics most of 'em.
> I can't think of the guys name who built those. My brother in law has done some computer work for him.
> Here's hoping you get many more years of service from yours.



I will ask my dad and find out. Not sure I would ever see another one. That thing sure has split a lot of wood over the years. I love the wedge height and wings off the I beam. Never met a piece of wood it wouldn't split. After getting a SS I still keep it around to bust up the really big ones to a more manageable size.


----------



## ablaney

Got sick of loosing my front yard to this










So i got off my ass and built these!


















all this on a suburban block Should be good for a few years once i get them in going in rotation.


----------



## Fred Wright

Philbert said:


> +1.
> 
> What size electric motor is on your splitter?
> 
> Philbert


 2.5 HP if memory serves.


----------



## Dirtboy

ablaney said:


> Got sick of loosing my front yard to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i got off my ass and built these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this on a suburban block Should be good for a few years once i get them in going in rotation.



Very nice, looks like you put a lot of thought into that project.


----------



## chucker

here's

a few pics of the spring clean up before the cutting and hauling begins. also here,s what I started today expecting to get the truck into the woods , but the mud says otherwise! had a total of 40 trees to knock over but only managed to fell about 32 of them... man is it wet ! finish the rest tomorrow and try to take a few wheeler loads home .


----------



## GeeVee

This is this last weekend. 80 degrees. You can see how thick the Hammock is. 

The beam height is 30 inches, so I made a table out of trunk stems and some old plywood I had laying about. I aint bending over. Pedro holds timber nicely, loads rounds onto the log deck as well as full lengths.


----------



## climbhightree

Stacking up wood from this springs removals. Just need to order my splitter, so I can stop renting, and get it split up. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephieDoll

That's either big wood or a very small skidloader.


----------



## GeeVee

Both Doll, Its a Cat/ASV RC-30, 48" wide, and a 24 inch Chestnut Oak. The 25" bar and the 65" short guy just make the log look bigger.


----------



## Aaron Frasher

if my rows of wood are 7'x12'x21" is that a cord or more?
wood shed is roughfullt 20x20
I leave the right side open for avt,zero trun & splitter.


----------



## TeeMan

Aaron Frasher said:


> View attachment 343725
> View attachment 343726
> View attachment 343724
> if my rows of wood are 7'x12'x21" is that a cord or more?
> wood shed is roughfullt 20x20
> I leave the right side open for avt,zero trun & splitter.



4'x4'x8' = 128cuft which is a cord
7'x12'x1.75' = 147cuft so you have more


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

this is the top base wood coming


----------



## Steve NW WI

Some pics from this afternoon. It was finally a nice day for a tractor drive - my splitter and M Farmall have been over at little bro's place all winter. I got it home and split up the small oak I dragged up a couple weeks ago.

Still got a bunch of oak, locust, and maple to split, and going for more in the morning. I ran out of ambition after Easter dinner for some reason...


----------



## Ronaldo

Looks like you are finally getting some nice, warmer weather there, Steve. And snow is gone!!!!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Ronaldo said:


> Looks like you are finally getting some nice, warmer weather there, Steve. And snow is gone!!!!!!



Yep, just a couple small piles where I had it stacked loader-high all winter. I expect the guy that rents my land will be over by the end of the week. My ground dries a lot faster than most of his that's heavy clay.

The rest of the locust I'm going after may or may not be truck accessible tomorrow. If not, I'll just pile it up there and come back for it when the ground dries out. Don't wanna rut up my friend's yard.

Couldn't have asked for a nicer Easter Sunday here. Nice, foggy start to the day just seemed right, then the sun came out, and no wind to speak of.

Cruising the back roads on the M at 14 miles an hour was enjoyable too, except for the 1/2 mile stretch by my brother's that felt like I was riding a Brahma bull. Man that road needs help!


----------



## Revturbo977

Only got a little spit for next year. Have about 10 cord waiting to get split now.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

tomtrees58 said:


>


 
LOL..... showoff. 

Impressive as always Tom!!
Looks like slowing down is not an option for you.


----------



## CenterTree

Just small time stuff here:


----------



## GrJfer

This is my stacking storage area. I mostly split in the field as I am cutting everything 22-23.5". It is easier than trying to load big rounds that way, if it is smaller stuff I'll load it and bring it home to split.









*This is the last load I brought home.*


----------



## audible fart

What's the weight capacity of that trailer, grjfer? Is it a 6 by 14?


----------



## GrJfer

5X14 @ 3500 pounds.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Cut about 2 pickup loads today at my friend's place. Got one home and unloaded. Might have time to get the other one tomorrow.


----------



## Jere39

Still splitting by hand - literally


----------



## rwoods

I assume you hold your fingers out straight when you whack em. Still got to be rough on your palms even with gloves.  Ron


----------



## stihlfanboy

Do all my spliting out behind my little barn then the wood shed is right there tp the right. About half full for next year and the 22 ton hushy gets rolled out of the barn. If its stack out here its sold like the two ricks in the picture.


----------



## stihlguy

Wood shed is full for winter of '14-15, plus a little extra between the pine trees, just in case!!!! 10 rows in the shed, 9.5' long X 6-7' high(front to rear)each. 25' long X 5' high between pine trees plus about 2 face cord.


----------



## chucker

it feels good to be ahead of the game. nice looking supply you have there for the coming winter!


----------



## Fred Wright

Got the red oak bucked today. Probably gonna have to noodle most of these. That's the last of 'em for this year. Now the bull work comes - hauling rounds out to the stacks.


----------



## robespierre

Nice looking Oak. I would save the chain and not noodle.That should be some easy peeling around the edges with a maul or Fiskars splitting axe. Should "pop" right open


----------



## svk

October


April. The wood in foreground was frozen in until recently. I start replenishing tomorrow.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Now dat's a good Minn-knee-so-dah picture. Shorts and a flannel, standing in the snow!


----------



## svk

Steve NW WI said:


> Now dat's a good Minn-knee-so-dah picture. Shorts and a flannel, standing in the snow!


I figured someone would pick up on that 

He's over half Scandinavian and most of that is Finn. Truth be told it was over 60 at home and in the 30's when we got to the cabin.


----------



## Fred Wright

Noodled and busted open. Didn't noodle deep, a few inches and a swat with the maul was all it took. The bigger ones I'll quarter later. Sure makes 'em easier to lift. 

It was a lovely spring day today. Had thought of hauling out some rounds but last night's rain muddied up the woodlot.


----------



## tomtrees58

getting reddy


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## mr.finn

Here are a few at the start of it. Had to get rid of a pine and an oak that were hanging over the stacks. Much better with them gone.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

tomtrees58 said:


> getting reddy


 
Well here you go again Tom , making us look bad. LOL 
If you stack it a little higher I think I will be able to see it from accross the sound. 
As always looking good , Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeMan

stihlguy said:


> Wood shed is full for winter of '14-15, plus a little extra between the pine trees, just in case!!!! 10 rows in the shed, 9.5' long X 6-7' high(front to rear)each. 25' long X 5' high between pine trees plus about 2 face cord.



I've got a Tri-Red Aussie as well...great looking dog!


----------



## tomtrees58

little higher I think I will be able to see it from across the sound. give a couple months will be starting 7 ackers all locust I have a permit for 3600 trees


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Amazing , Obviously you must be doing something right . What do you think , another year or so and you will have to pack up and move due to the fact there are no more trees left on the island?

Nice to see your pictures as always, great job.


----------



## climbhightree

Picked up some totes to put my split wood in this year...getting them ready 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlguy

TeeMan said:


> I've got a Tri-Red Aussie as well...great looking dog!


That's my daughter's Aussie, we get to dog sit her occasionally, lot's of fun!


----------



## Mapcinq

Got some wood split in town.. Gotta get up north soon and start splitting up there (which will be about 10 fold what I split @ home)


----------



## GeeVee

climbhightree said:


> Picked up some totes to put my split wood in this year...getting them ready View attachment 347376
> View attachment 347377
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk




WE HAVE A WINNER....

Those totes are the bomb, I assume you have a skidder or tractor? Are you planning on swiss cheeze perforating the tank too?


----------



## climbhightree

I have a vermeer 650tx...though I'm not sure if I'll be able to lift them when completely full. I hope so, then I can double stack them. Plus, place them one at a time beside the Owb. 

No, I am completely getting rid of the plastic containers. 

I only got 4. But if they work out for me, I'll need to get around 12 more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

It's a rough, tough job, but someone has to do it..making sure some oak rounds don't blow away in the storms...

that's my story and I'm stickin' to it...

z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z


----------



## ltdann86

A little big but got it done.


----------



## GeeVee

climbhightree said:


> I have a vermeer 650tx...though I'm not sure if I'll be able to lift them when completely full. I hope so, then I can double stack them. Plus, place them one at a time beside the Owb.
> 
> No, I am completely getting rid of the plastic containers.
> 
> I only got 4. But if they work out for me, I'll need to get around 12 more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk



Why not cut the front,and two sides leaving the top back and bottom solid, make the front and sides looks like a milk crate for drying? Even fasten two stacked together and use them as well for firewood? Sawzall would do it easy, circ saw faster....


----------



## climbhightree

The plastic is only about an 1/8" thick, so very flimsy. You would have to build in support. Plus I think this way is a cleaner look. 

Most of my wood goes under a roof, and what doesn't I'll just put plywood over it. 

I definitely couldn't lift a double stack full of wood...each tote would be about a half cord. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeVee

Are you going to stack or loose throw splits in them?


----------



## climbhightree

I'm planning to split 20" lengths, for now, and stack the tote cage in 2 rows. 

Once I order my splitter, I'll probably split at 36" length...and only one row. The tote is 37x44 inches approximately. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeVee

I'm still thinkin the tank could be ventilated and still be "sturdy" for use just one high. Maybe a hole saw bit on a drill. Do a totecrate, then next to it a tank sandwhiched by another totecrate.


----------



## climbhightree

I cut the tops off the tanks, to fill them with junk. Once I get home, I'll lay one down and take a pic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree

pic of just tank, with one side cut out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustTom

Do you have a special source for those? I've never come across one that wasn't $95-135.


----------



## climbhightree

Most of the ones I have seen, that are that expensive, are food grade and clean. I found a fairly local place that gets mulch dye in them, and they were a lot cheaper. Plus, I let them know up front that all I really want is the cage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guswhit

svk said:


> October
> View attachment 346698
> 
> April. The wood in foreground was frozen in until recently. I start replenishing tomorrow.
> View attachment 346699



Hope you can get it filled back up before the coming winter!
What are you forming up there with the plywood?


----------



## svk

Guswhit said:


> Hope you can get it filled back up before the coming winter!
> What are you forming up there with the plywood?


The 4 rows make up a little over 5 cords. I've got enough on the ground, just need to split and pile. 

That plywood makes up two walls of a Gaga pit. Gaga is best described as a cage match version of dodge ball. It's played at many summer camps and my kids loved it so I built them their own pit.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Progress. Slow but sure.


----------



## Buck#1

Not bad year considering lost month and half of cutting due to deep snow


----------



## dancan

I dunno Steve , yer pile is awful crooked lookin ....
Buck , more pics of the gear you got if you want some more respect


----------



## Steve NW WI

dancan said:


> I dunno Steve , yer pile is awful crooked lookin ....
> Buck , more pics of the gear you got if you want some more respect


It's a (caution - big word ahead) symbiotic stacking method. Lean em in against each other and then they don't fall over as easily.


----------



## mr.finn

That is a nice looking load of logs there Buck!! Any idea how much is there?


----------



## GeeVee

climbhightree said:


> View attachment 347831
> pic of just tank, with one side cut out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk



Yep thats pretty flimsy, do you think if you had not cut the round corners out of the top it would have retained shape better? Just sort of perforating three inch holes on sides and maybe a square access door in one side?


----------



## svk

First splits of 14'. Man I love splitting ash!


----------



## chucker

looks good! have you ever tried splitting basswood? straight grained, cut at 16" and a 12/14" round splits like cedar or willow....


----------



## Revturbo977

Still working away . All that in 3 hours!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> looks good! have you ever tried splitting basswood? straight grained, cut at 16" and a 12/14" round splits like cedar or willow....


Yes once. I think the Fiskars went right through and got stuck in the ground as I wasn't expecting it to give up so easily.

There's a ton of it on my hunting land, unfortunate that it has such a poor btu rating.


----------



## chucker

I hear that! it was used years ago as the main backing for caskets, lite as a feather an would not heat you up if you ended going south instead of north.... lol


----------



## UpOnTheHill

I had a great day today bucking and hauling back to the house for splitting. Had some help from my brother loading and unloading. I'm loving the new 28" bar. The 365 special seems to like it too! I had to do ALOT of noodling and I did have to stop and pull the bar off a couple times to clean everything out to keep the oil flowing. I think I ran 6 or 7 tanks of fuel through it just today. The pile is really starting to grow. I have about 1/3 of my log pile home now. These rounds are some of the biggest I've ever cut. Some are over 30"diameter , all are 18" length.


----------



## Fred Wright

Got some work done this weekend. It's just a fraction of what's laying in the woods waiting for a trip to the splitter... but I'll take any progress over none at all. Not a bad day's work, considering the muddy conditions out there. Can only load the cart part way. Split on Saturday, stacked today.

Red oak splits and stacks some kinda nice. The red maple, not so much.

Darn ignition coil in the tractor crapped the bed Saturday evening. I was gonna go in for one last load but she wouldn't start. Ordered a new one... hope it arrives before the weekend. I need to get the tractor back together and press on with my firewooding.


----------



## svk

1 1/3 rows up. All maple, birch, and ash. A few more big blocks of maple and I go back to aspen for the duration of the pile. 




Also split 3/4 cord of aspen for a friend this morning. 


One of my helpers.


----------



## Revturbo977

Did a bunch of stacking for the past few hours. Starting to look like a wood pile now


----------



## Axfarmer

I spent about 6 hours on the splitter today.


----------



## zogger

Well, rats, I don't have any nice wood pics lately..but..I just finished my spring hay mowing, so after the end of the week I'll have some free time again.


----------



## Steve NW WI

A couple from today:






Still more to split, and a bunch more to haul home yet.






Feels good having the first cord stacked though.


----------



## zogger

Steve NW WI said:


> A couple from today:
> 
> 
> Still more to split, and a bunch more to haul home yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good having the first cord stacked though.



One down, a hunnert and ninety tree to go! hahaha!

And just think, up where ya'all are in the junior arctic, you got a good solid two, mebbe two and a half months before heating season starts up!

hehehehehe

Man, we need a bragger thread, who burnt the most this past winter..I'll start it, winner gets..hmm..chillblains!


----------



## Mapcinq

I was finally able to drive in to my property this weekend:





This is all that was left after deer season last year:





So I started spltting some stuff that was already cut:











I got a big maple and something else ? bucked.. I still gotta bring it outta the woods and split it. Then maybe see what else I can find.. Im hoping someone will stack it for me.


----------



## beerbelly

Here is all I could come up with. I am so SICK of winter & cold I don't want to see another wood pile 'til October!!! (I cut enough last year for next year!!!)

Okay…this is pissin' me off, I can't figure this out! Trying to post photo of Wife & I fishing in Key West. Use your imagination!


----------



## zogger

beerbelly said:


> Here is all I could come up with. I am so SICK of winter & cold I don't want to see another wood pile 'til October!!! (I cut enough last year for next year!!!)
> 
> Okay…this is pissin' me off, I can't figure this out! Trying to post photo of Wife & I fishing in Key West. Use your imagination!



Ha! I don't think you want to be posting pics of your "square grouper" you hauled in in Key West....

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## beerbelly

Wife was "bone fishing"!


----------



## zogger

beerbelly said:


> Wife was "bone fishing"!




more HAHAHAHAHA

I lived down there a coupla times. As places in the USA go, it is rather unique.

Riches to rags story! Guess what fuzzy guy here turned down a job diving for mel fischer? I did get to go out in one of his custom drogue boats though.

Living down there I had to finally make an executive young guy decision, did I want to be a sea guy/diver/fisherman/ live on a boat forever whatever dude, all that scene, or go back to the rural countryside? Cool breezes, woods, trees, hills, mountains won out.


----------



## GeeVee

Big Mouth Duffel Grouper?


----------



## zogger

GeeVee said:


> Big Mouth Duffel Grouper?



I've seen one, it had salt water incursion and man did it stink! No one wanted it, even the local heat didn't want it. I think they sent a sanitation worker to pick it up off the beach.


----------



## UpOnTheHill

zogger said:


> I've seen one, it had salt water incursion and man did it stink! No one wanted it, even the local heat didn't want it. I think they sent a sanitation worker to pick it up off the beach.


I've met some women like that. Is that inappropriate here? Lol


----------



## Garmins dad

Up On The Hill.... So you met my Ex.. Sorry about your luck with it.. err her...


----------



## Snotrocket

My area and pile. I split this in 3 days.







After day 1. I came out strong.







No idea how much is in this pile. It's 7 feet high in the middle, and about 12 feet wide at the base.


----------



## GeeVee

*No idea how much is in this pile. It's 7 feet high in the middle, and about 12 feet wide at the base.*

A Bunch...... Nice


----------



## Philbert

Snotrocket said:


> No idea how much is in this pile. It's 7 feet high in the middle, and about 12 feet wide at the base.



_Assuming_ that it was piled in a _uniform cone_, with a 7 foot height ('h') and 12 foot diameter (6 foot radius 'r'), the volume ('V') would be :



EDIT: _had to correct math mistake - 12 foot diameter = 6 foot radius !)_
= 264 cubic feet. Divided by 128 cubic feet in a full cord, yields 2+ full cords (6+ face cords). Of course, your pile is more rounded than a cone, so there is probably more.

Philbert


----------



## Snotrocket

My father in law came over, looked at it for 2 seconds and said it was over 8. 

Does this mean I have to admit he was right?


----------



## zogger

Snotrocket said:


> My father in law came over, looked at it for 2 seconds and said it was over 8.
> 
> Does this mean I have to admit he was right?



Well, ya, the guy already proved he makes good decisions. He married your mom in law, which produced your wife.

Two seconds to get that close is real dang good. Can't be his first wood rodeo.


----------



## Philbert

Sorry. I made a mistake in calculating that (used the 12' diameter instead of the 6' radius). Comes out to 2+ full cords (6+ face cords).

I am sure that your FIL is still a great guy.

Philbert


----------



## beerbelly

Philbert said:


> _Assuming_ that it was piled in a _uniform cone_, with a 7 foot height ('h') and 12 foot diameter (6 foot radius 'r'), the volume ('V') would be :
> View attachment 348963
> 
> 
> EDIT: _had to correct math mistake - 12 foot diameter = 6 foot radius !)_
> = 264 cubic feet. Divided by 128 cubic feet in a full cord, yields 2+ full cords (6+ face cords). Of course, your pile is more rounded than a cone, so there is probably more.
> 
> Philbert


Yeah, but can you convert cords, to cubes, to miles, to gallons, to millimeters, to acres, to rods, to chains, to teaspoons, to horsepower, to watts, to newton meters, to pounds, to lightyears, to BTU's??? Well???? We're waiting! opcorn:


----------



## pricey106

This years haul so far this year, all in one day and by myself. Does anyone know what kind of wood I have in the second and third photo? I am from northeast PA if that helps.


----------



## blacklocst

Shagbark Hickory?


----------



## beerbelly

blacklocst said:


> Shagbark Hickory?


Agree. Try to sell it to a BBQ place. Good stuff!


----------



## JustTom

Joseph Price said:


> This years haul so far this year, all in one day and by myself. Does anyone know what kind of wood I have in the second and third photo? I am from northeast PA if that helps.



I'm no expert so probably wrong but that bark looks like my hickory trees. I'm down the road in wv. If you bbq, save some and smoke as many pork butts as you can. Thoreau said wood warms you three times, but he'd of upped it to 4 if he knew how to bbq.


----------



## jrider

Looks like white oak to me.


----------



## zogger

JustTom said:


> I'm no expert so probably wrong but that bark looks like my hickory trees. I'm down the road in wv. If you bbq, save some and smoke as many pork butts as you can. Thoreau said wood warms you three times, but he'd of upped it to 4 if he knew how to bbq.




The bark is flaky, but no dark center.


----------



## Herd8497

That is 100% white oak


----------



## JustTom

Sorry, I knew I should have just left it to the pros. White oak is good for smoking as well, though. So substitute "brisket" for pork in my last post. Oak is mild and good for low and slow beef.


----------



## tld400

I agree looks like white oak. Great firewood. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's a Shagbark,







SR


----------



## JustTom

Ah, now I see the dark center. Wasn't gonna cut down mine just to get a peak.


----------



## Snotrocket

Philbert said:


> Sorry. I made a mistake in calculating that (used the 12' diameter instead of the 6' radius). Comes out to 2+ full cords (6+ face cords).
> 
> I am sure that your FIL is still a great guy.
> 
> Philbert




Either your math is wrong or I guesstimated wrong on the pile size. That is 6 cord at a minimum.

My FIL is usually pretty stingy when it comes to guessing things like this.


----------



## Philbert

Well, my math was wrong at least once . . . If you you stack it we will know for sure!

Philbert


----------



## Snotrocket

You're going to have to wait awhile on that one. That pile is 99% oak and is going to sit right there for a year or more.


----------



## stihlfanboy

All the black locus has been cut and the black oak if any in this pic has been sold. Starting to go through the old stuff for outdoor wood for sale.good pic of the wood shed in the back groundwith the husky 22 ton stickibg out.


----------



## Stihlman441

Some Ozzy Redgum and Sugargum will the Ozzy made Superaxe wood splitter.


----------



## GeeVee

zogger said:


> I've seen one, it had salt water incursion and man did it stink! No one wanted it, even the local heat didn't want it. I think they sent a sanitation worker to pick it up off the beach.



I got one once, a little salt water in it was ok, when the option was Paraquat Pot.


----------



## zogger

GeeVee said:


> I got one once, a little salt water in it was ok, when the option was Paraquat Pot.



HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## pricey106

jrider said:


> Looks like white oak to me.


You are right, its white oak, I'd' d it by the taking a twig from the one in woods by my work parking lot.


----------



## svk

Split up about a cord of aspen with the Fiskars tonight. Wood was cut last fall and still pretty soggy but split easy compared to fresh cut. Also noodled the bottom 5 pieces of a pretty twisted maple I cut last week. I've got about another cord of aspen to split tomorrow and then a few hours of hauling/stacking. Then I've got to decide if I'm cutting dying trees of my property or going after scrounge wood to finish up the pile.


----------



## chucker

svk said "Then I've got to decide if I'm cutting dying trees of my property or going after scrounge wood to finish up the pile."... scrounged wood is better for now with easy access! the dead an dying wood on your property will be a asset for later when the snow is neck deep and if you run short!!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Split up about a cord of aspen with the Fiskars tonight. Wood was cut last fall and still pretty soggy but split easy compared to fresh cut. Also noodled the bottom 5 pieces of a pretty twisted maple I cut last week. I've got about another cord of aspen to split tomorrow and then a few hours of hauling/stacking. Then I've got to decide if I'm cutting dying trees of my property or going after scrounge wood to finish up the pile.



Do both! Well, whatever..in theory both is good. 

A cord at one sitting with a fiskars is a lot. I hardly ever do more than around 1/4. Depends on the wood and how I am feeling, once my hands start to get sore, that's it.


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> Do both!....A cord at one sitting with a fiskars is a lot.


In full disclosure I'm splitting these pretty large for my indoor boiler. So most are just split in half or quarters at most so the splitting goes pretty fast. 

I'm thinking I'll drop a couple dying trees tomorrow and round out the pile with scrounge over the next few weeks. Once the weather warns up I've got to paint the garage and put the kids on some fish so I want to be done with splitting for a while.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> In full disclosure I'm splitting these pretty large for my indoor boiler. So most are just split in half or quarters at most so the splitting goes pretty fast.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll drop a couple dying trees tomorrow and round out the pile with scrounge over the next few weeks. Once the weather warns up I've got to paint the garage and put the kids on some fish so I want to be done with splitting for a while.



Kids and fishing is important stuff!

Already warmed up here, like no spring, burning wood/cold,. whammo, hot weather. I finished up haying yesterday. pitiful, the cold kept the grass low, but then apparently the hours of sunshine and drastic heatup boosted it going to seed, so had to get it then. This is way early for here. Still had to get cut and rolled though.


----------



## derwoodii

my yard pile 023 and spiltter axe gits it done keeps me fit saves gym membership


----------



## svk

Some X27 action this morning. Boy 6 month old wood splits much easier than green.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Some X27 action this morning. Boy 6 month old wood splits much easier than green.
> 
> yep! I let all my big rounds sit quite awhile until I bust them up. Deep nice good cracks.


----------



## stihlfanboy




----------



## svk

For a short time, I'm out of wood to split or stack. 4.5 cords of boiler wood is stacked. I'll put in another cord and a half over the summer but the lion's share is done.


----------



## tomtrees58

nice days removals


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## unclebuck13

Mostly cherry some oak and walnut in there as well. 4 cords stacked and I am going to try and get through the rest real soon. Got to get it done before sqeeters and deer flies come out. Back side of big stack fell over but all is fixed and that stack is now done. T poles do not hold well in the Swamp. I want to make my stacks where the pile of logs are now.


----------



## tomtrees58

tomtrees58 said:


>


 Saturday job


----------



## audible fart

Tomtrees always has a hardcore supply of huge oak logs.


----------



## vt625

This was from last cutting session. Got another 10' + in on the pile today. Must be about 2/3 through the 20 cord pile of logs. Planning to cut it all then start splitting. Hoping to have a couple years put up for me and my brother in law.


----------



## WriteNoob

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane



Just split my first cord and a half, yesterday. Haven't split wood for a few decades, and was surprised. I don't remember it hurting this much. The crib is 20' x 7' x 4', and the chopping block holds my new favorite splitting tool. That X27 blew through the first pine log and split the bottom one, near the end.


----------



## zogger

tomtrees58 said:


> Saturday job



whoppahs!

You get paid to have more fun.... hahahahaha


----------



## Garmins dad

vt625 said:


> This was from last cutting session. Got another 10' + in on the pile today. Must be about 2/3 through the 20 cord pile of logs. Planning to cut it all then start splitting. Hoping to have a couple years put up for me and my brother in law.



Thats outstanding....


----------



## Mapcinq

Got a bit more wood split, ended up helping my neighbours though.. so didnt get that much done. Plus, I started drinking halfway through the day, and the work just stopped:


----------



## ZackCB

I finally cleaned up my yard where I had a triaxle load of wood delivered at the end of January. 




It took me over 50 hours total to get 7.5 cords stacked, usually an hour or 2 each night after my daughters went to bed starting mid March once the snow melted. The only tools I had to use were my Husqvarna 385xp and Fiskars X27.




The back 4 rows are red oak and the front 2 rows are mostly hickory. The pile of knotty pieces on the end refused to be split by the Fiskars so I'll be borrowing or renting a splitter for those.


----------



## GeeVee

ZackCB said:


> I finally cleaned up my yard where I had a triaxle load of wood delivered at the end of January.
> 
> View attachment 350269
> 
> 
> It took me over 50 hours total to get 7.5 cords stacked, usually an hour or 2 each night after my daughters went to bed starting mid March once the snow melted. The only tools I had to use were my Husqvarna 385xp and Fiskars X27.
> 
> View attachment 350270
> 
> 
> The back 4 rows are red oak and the front 2 rows are mostly hickory. The pile of knotty pieces on the end refused to be split by the Fiskars so I'll be borrowing or renting a splitter for those.
> 
> View attachment 350271
> 
> 
> View attachment 350272




You win.












(at least for the last seven pages. )


----------



## Guswhit

ZackCB said:


> I finally cleaned up my yard where I had a triaxle load of wood delivered at the end of January.
> 
> View attachment 350269
> 
> 
> It took me over 50 hours total to get 7.5 cords stacked, usually an hour or 2 each night after my daughters went to bed starting mid March once the snow melted. The only tools I had to use were my Husqvarna 385xp and Fiskars X27.
> 
> View attachment 350270
> 
> 
> The back 4 rows are red oak and the front 2 rows are mostly hickory. The pile of knotty pieces on the end refused to be split by the Fiskars so I'll be borrowing or renting a splitter for those.
> 
> View attachment 350271
> 
> 
> View attachment 350272



Now that your caught up, if you want to come out for a week, I'll put you to work with a couple splitters and you won't even have to stack! lol!
Pics look great!


----------



## Woodpulp

ZackCB said:


> I finally cleaned up my yard where I had a triaxle load of wood delivered at the end of January.
> 
> View attachment 350269
> 
> 
> It took me over 50 hours total to get 7.5 cords stacked, usually an hour or 2 each night after my daughters went to bed starting mid March once the snow melted. The only tools I had to use were my Husqvarna 385xp and Fiskars X27.
> 
> View attachment 350270
> 
> 
> The back 4 rows are red oak and the front 2 rows are mostly hickory. The pile of knotty pieces on the end refused to be split by the Fiskars so I'll be borrowing or renting a splitter for those.
> 
> View attachment 350271
> 
> 
> View attachment 350272




Cool. Nice work stacking and all. Might I ask, since you're in CT, where you ordered the tri-axle load from? Might be wanting to do the same this year. Thanks


----------



## ZackCB

Woodpulp said:


> Cool. Nice work stacking and all. Might I ask, since you're in CT, where you ordered the tri-axle load from? Might be wanting to do the same this year. Thanks



I bought the wood from R&J Harvesting in Eastford. They have a website but I'm not sure if it's allowed to post the web address here, just Google it. It was a coincidence that they were doing some land clearing in my town right when I called them so I didn't have to pay extra for long distance delivery and they dropped off the wood a few days later. I would definitely order from them again. The owner said he sells over 100 firewood log loads a year.


----------



## Woodpulp

ZackCB said:


> I bought the wood from R&J Harvesting in Eastford. They have a website but I'm not sure if it's allowed to post the web address here, just Google it. It was a coincidence that they were doing some land clearing in my town right when I called them so I didn't have to pay extra for long distance delivery and they dropped off the wood a few days later. I would definitely order from them again. The owner said he sells over 100 firewood log loads a year.



Thanks. Took a look at their site. Impressive set up for logging, etc. Bookmarked it for when I split and stack what I have now so I can see how short I'm going to be for winter 2015-16


----------



## tomtrees58

12 trailer lodes to day


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## mr.finn

WOW!! Nice work there Tom.


----------



## shutup-n-cut

Uh-O ; looks like Tom is up to his old tricks again. 

Lookin" good !!!!


----------



## Marshy

ZackCB said:


> I finally cleaned up my yard where I had a triaxle load of wood delivered at the end of January.
> 
> View attachment 350269
> 
> 
> It took me over 50 hours total to get 7.5 cords stacked, usually an hour or 2 each night after my daughters went to bed starting mid March once the snow melted. The only tools I had to use were my Husqvarna 385xp and Fiskars X27.
> 
> View attachment 350270
> 
> 
> The back 4 rows are red oak and the front 2 rows are mostly hickory. The pile of knotty pieces on the end refused to be split by the Fiskars so I'll be borrowing or renting a splitter for those.
> 
> View attachment 350271
> 
> 
> View attachment 350272


 
Nice work. 
That is my startegy currently. I had about 12 cord delivered near the end of March but am just getting around to working on the pile. Im about a 1/4 the way through it so far and only work on it once my daughter goes to bed at about 8 until its too dark to safely work. One night I go down with both my saws full of gas and oil and block untill both saws are empty. Then the next few nights I split it all up and repeat. For now Im just making a pile of splits on top of my logs and work from top down.
I'll see if I can get some pics of my pile here in another day.


----------



## Marshy

Here's a teaser, I'll edit this later when I get one with better light.


----------



## bpalmer

Some of our wood for next winter


----------



## Marshy




----------



## Guswhit

Well I finally got a little start. I had a couple of hours yesterday. I would have had more time, but since the move I can't find everything and I have misplaced most of my saw chains. Can you say "STUPID"?


----------



## Guswhit

A couple more.


----------



## chuckwood

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile,



My woodpile? Well, it's a pile, not a stack. It's probably not the nicest/cleanest, but it'll do. I figure that it will season better as a pile instead of a stack, but maybe I'm just making an excuse to do it the easy way. I stack and pack the front end loader and then go over to my pile and dump it on. Still got lots more on the ground waiting to be split.


----------



## Mapcinq

Got all that I had collected split and stacked, then started cutting a maple that fell last year. Hopefully the weather holds and I can go to my other property and start clearing some logs there next weekend.























Had a few beers after:





And this is what Im heating:


----------



## Guswhit

Mapcinq said:


> Got all that I had collected split and stacked, then started cutting a maple that fell last year. Hopefully the weather holds and I can go to my other property and start clearing some logs there next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a few beers after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what Im heating:



Didn't know they still made Pabst! LOL


----------



## Mapcinq

Guswhit said:


> Didn't know they still made Pabst! LOL


Yup, its one of the cheaper beers up here (beer is ridiculously expensive compared to in the States) so I drink it sometimes.


----------



## Marshy

Mapcinq said:


> Yup, its one of the cheaper beers up here (beer is ridiculously expensive compared to in the States) so I drink it sometimes.


 
Good ol' Pabst Blue Ribon... some fond memories were made that included the consumption of PBR. Matter of fact, the first time my brother and I had the nerve to ask my Mother to buy us beer she bought us a 6 pack of PBR lol.


----------



## 4x4American

chuckwood said:


> My woodpile? Well, it's a pile, not a stack. It's probably not the nicest/cleanest, but it'll do. I figure that it will season better as a pile instead of a stack, but maybe I'm just making an excuse to do it the easy way. I stack and pack the front end loader and then go over to my pile and dump it on. Still got lots more on the ground waiting to be split.
> View attachment 351326


the top stuff will season just fine, but the inside of the pile will not be pretty...the bottom, shoot, if you don't have pallets or something on the bottom, the bottom is going to be awful


----------



## chuckwood

4x4American said:


> the top stuff will season just fine, but the inside of the pile will not be pretty...the bottom, shoot, if you don't have pallets or something on the bottom, the bottom is going to be awful



Well, I've got pallets on the bottom. so you think maybe I should have more but smaller piles?


----------



## Marshy

chuckwood said:


> Well, I've got pallets on the bottom. so you think maybe I should have more but smaller piles?


 Its all about air flow bro.
hehe


----------



## 4x4American

chuckwood said:


> Well, I've got pallets on the bottom. so you think maybe I should have more but smaller piles?


as stated above it's all about air flow. I found out the hard way, it's not worth leaving it in a pile like that. Best thing to do is stack it up off the ground, and put a piece of plywood or something on top to shed the bulk of the rain. some folks will put a board around the bottom of the pile too, to help tame the splash effect. Another thing about piling it like that, is it makes it a bugger to get to the wood when you want it and there's snow. My boss at the farm left her wood in a pile on top of pallets with a tarp covering it. And she'd have me load her firewood racks..so annoying esp this past winter, it was wicked cold up here and we had over a foot of snow cover on the ground for most of the winter. At some points we had 2ft, and in the drifts shoot, you could bury yourself! How much snow did yawl get down there this past winter?


----------



## Sawyer Rob

You had ONE or TWO feet??? We had 114" of snow last winter, that was right here, they had a LOT more just north of here!

SR


----------



## Marshy

Sawyer Rob said:


> You had ONE or TWO feet??? We had 114" of snow last winter, that was right here, they had a LOT more just north of here!
> 
> SR


 
http://goldensnowglobe.com/all-snowiest-us-cities/

Im at #2 on this list at 132 inches for the closest city but in reality we had more than syracuse because of lake effect and my location... probably got about 150" or so.


----------



## 4x4American

Sawyer Rob said:


> You had ONE or TWO feet??? We had 114" of snow last winter, that was right here, they had a LOT more just north of here!
> 
> SR


yea on the ground, not total snowfall for the winter


----------



## redfin




----------



## Sawyer Rob

4x4American said:


> yea on the ground, not total snowfall for the winter



We had AT LEAST 3 to 4 feet on the ground all winter, NOT including drifts... North of here, they had 200 to over 300" for totals...

SR


----------



## KiwiBro

a yellow snow contest has broken out?


----------



## 4x4American

Sawyer Rob said:


> We had AT LEAST 3 to 4 feet on the ground all winter, NOT including drifts... North of here, they had 200 to over 300" for totals...
> 
> SR


Yea and guess what, they didn't have any snow down in Mexico.


----------



## jrider

chuckwood said:


> Well, I've got pallets on the bottom. so you think maybe I should have more but smaller piles?


 I'd be more concerned about lack of sunlight under all those trees and reduced air flow also because of the trees. I throw wood in windrow piles in a field every year and it seasons with no problems. I tried it once in an opening in the woods and didn't like the results.


----------



## Mapcinq

KiwiBro said:


> a yellow snow contest has broken out?


 
Thats the best kind of snow to eat.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

4x4American said:


> Yea and guess what, they didn't have any snow down in Mexico.



Depends on where in Mexico... They DO have snow in some places... BUT, I don't live in Mexico, do you??

SR


----------



## chuckwood

4x4American said:


> as stated above it's all about air flow. I found out the hard way, it's not worth leaving it in a pile like that. Best thing to do is stack it up off the ground, and put a piece of plywood or something on top to shed the bulk of the rain. some folks will put a board around the bottom of the pile too, to help tame the splash effect. Another thing about piling it like that, is it makes it a bugger to get to the wood when you want it and there's snow....... How much snow did yawl get down there this past winter?



In the past, I've always cut just enough for one winter, a year ahead of time, and stacked it close to the house in a small shed. This is the first time I've piled it up in a big heap, using a tractor FEL instead of hauling it in a small trailer behind a 4 wheeler. I really don't look forward to restacking, and with all the other chores I have right now, it might not get done in time. We didn't have much snow at all, but we did have the cold temps and I need to stockpile at least 2 years ahead just in case we get a repeat winter. My guess is that I'll find out the hard way, but I do have a normal winters supply already stacked in the shed. Maybe there will be enough dry stuff on top of the pile to get me through.


----------



## Guswhit

I think some guy's are confused about Marshy's whereabouts. He is from Mexico, New York according to his signature.


----------



## nathon918

chuckwood said:


> In the past, I've always cut just enough for one winter, a year ahead of time, and stacked it close to the house in a small shed. This is the first time I've piled it up in a big heap, using a tractor FEL instead of hauling it in a small trailer behind a 4 wheeler. I really don't look forward to restacking, and with all the other chores I have right now, it might not get done in time. We didn't have much snow at all, but we did have the cold temps and I need to stockpile at least 2 years ahead just in case we get a repeat winter. My guess is that I'll find out the hard way, but I do have a normal winters supply already stacked in the shed. Maybe there will be enough dry stuff on top of the pile to get me through.


 take your loader and turn the piles once a month thats how large scale operations do it...
they usually have a grapple to make it alot easier, but it can be done with just a bucket


----------



## redfin

If nothing else, lay some pallets around the pile you have and pull the wood off the big pile onto the surrounding pallets with your tractor.


chuckwood said:


> In the past, I've always cut just enough for one winter, a year ahead of time, and stacked it close to the house in a small shed. This is the first time I've piled it up in a big heap, using a tractor FEL instead of hauling it in a small trailer behind a 4 wheeler. I really don't look forward to restacking, and with all the other chores I have right now, it might not get done in time. We didn't have much snow at all, but we did have the cold temps and I need to stockpile at least 2 years ahead just in case we get a repeat winter. My guess is that I'll find out the hard way, but I do have a normal winters supply already stacked in the shed. Maybe there will be enough dry stuff on top of the pile to get me through.


----------



## 4x4American

chuckwood said:


> In the past, I've always cut just enough for one winter, a year ahead of time, and stacked it close to the house in a small shed. This is the first time I've piled it up in a big heap, using a tractor FEL instead of hauling it in a small trailer behind a 4 wheeler. I really don't look forward to restacking, and with all the other chores I have right now, it might not get done in time. We didn't have much snow at all, but we did have the cold temps and I need to stockpile at least 2 years ahead just in case we get a repeat winter. My guess is that I'll find out the hard way, but I do have a normal winters supply already stacked in the shed. Maybe there will be enough dry stuff on top of the pile to get me through.



I agree with above stated, poke at the pile every so often. If ya could, open up the canopy a bit to get some sun to it. Anyways, best of luck to ya


----------



## 4x4American

Sawyer Rob said:


> Depends on where in Mexico... They DO have snow in some places... BUT, I don't live in Mexico, do you??
> 
> SR


Depends? I didn't ask what kinda underbritches ya wear


----------



## Garmins dad

4x4American said:


> Depends? I didn't ask what kinda underbritches ya wear



They will send you a free demo pack.. I was told some times they show up used...


----------



## Mapcinq

Garmins dad said:


> They will send you a free demo pack.. I was told some times they show up used...


 
I usually have to pay extra for that.


----------



## redfin

Mapcinq said:


> I usually have to pay extra for that.



Need some coupons?


----------



## tomtrees58

nice oak today


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

1 cord pr hr today


----------



## lakesideC1

Tom, Is that Black Locust I see there too ? You Lucky Dog !


----------



## mr.finn

That is some big wood.


----------



## Herd8497

Had some heavy rains in Ohio yesterday, so we had a delay at golf league. Clubhouse time led to wood conversations. Ended up leaving with three phone numbers and a great start on free wood for years to come.

Love the pictures guys. TomTrees, just wow. Awesome man


----------



## bpalmer

Some done this weekend. A lot more to do


----------



## bpalmer

so much easier, it will keep 2-3 people busy just keeping wood to it


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The racks are 4'x4'x6' tall. I process 1/2 cord at a time, cut, split, stack, which takes me about 2 1/2 hours, or 5 hours per cord, sometimes a little more, working by myself. Have run five cord through the SuperSplit HD so far. Sweet! Very little junk from splitting. My son Spencer helping dad on his day off. He cut, split, and loaded the log deck. I stacked when he wasn't splitting. Went out for breakfast and made a fun morning of it.


----------



## Ronaldo

Very nice set up you have there Crane. It looks like you have taken a lot of the "back work" out of processing. SLICK!


----------



## stihlfanboy

Finally finished up a good size thinning job. So I can work on these piles now. Only been splitting when someone orders wood so kinda behind and surprised with how im still selling wood in may this year.


----------



## Mapcinq

Didnt take too many pics this weekend. I was mostly cutting deadfall around the pond, as opposed to cutting for firewood. Pond is finally clear though. Got 2 loads of firewood, probably wont split it till the fall as the bugs are just brutal now. Next weekend Ill probably have to start mowing.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Yes, little back work. Still quite slow compared to Tomtrees58 cord an hour. It takes time to load the deck, cut, and stage , about forty five minutes to an hour for a half cord. Splitting is the same, as is stacking. I would like to make/use stackable boxes for 1/2 cord loose thrown off the conveyor and eliminate stacking, which is 1/3 of the time to do a cord. Have material for prototype box, but not a good design or source of affordable rough sawn to make it happen yet. Boxes are kind of on back burner. Another rub is emptying the boxes. I have a forklift, so the forks don't roll for dumping like a loader/skidsteer/tractor. Stacking is okay for now, pull the earplugs out and take a break from the equipment noise. On the plus side of stacking, I know how much is there and how long it takes.


----------



## H-Ranch

Firewood delivery yesterday from @oneoldgeezer.  Actually he doesn't call it cutting firewood - he calls it logging. He brings it in 20' logs and I take it from there. This may be the biggest load yet at somewhere around 3 full cord with a good share of Ash, some Oak, Yellow Birch, and of course a little bit of mystery wood.


----------



## KiwiBro

Trying to get a bit of North America colour here down under. Love this time of year here. This shot from the deck, 5 mins ago. Another 10 years and it should be getting close to what's in my head. Maples, Ambers, red oaks, etc.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Several guys liked the photos in post #3879, which is the result of several years of trying different ideas and things (since I started buying logs by the truck load), most all of them borrowed, many from guys on this site. I had bought four loads over the last four years. During that time I used the same almost 30 year old SpeeCo. splitter that we split three to four cord a year with to heat the house. Trusty but very slow. This spring, after many seasons of "I wish I had...", or "I wish I could...", I added a SuperSplit. Love it! Anyway, earlier this spring I had ordered two 20 cord loads, and they pulled in... together! 
Each truck is six axles, five behind the cab, and pulls a five axle pup. The grapple is mounted on the rear of the truck, centered between the 20 cord load. They unloaded off opposite sides from each other because of access with the trees and shed.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Had one of these young and dumb moments when I saw a spot I got 3 truck loads of wood from and someone got a few more. Well everyone left the trunks of to trees and I saw some nice not free sectons. Well cut them no problem. Hand ssplit to load. Yeah not happening. Jamed my wedge in one. Had to roll and load these 4 heavy mother ******* by myself with a short 2x12 ramp. **** that never again. If no one wants it theres a reason...


----------



## zogger

[QUOTE="Sandhill Crane, post: 4828274, member: 47568"Several guys liked the photos in post #3879, which is the result of several years of trying different ideas and things (since I started buying logs by the truck load), most all of them borrowed, many from guys on this site. I had bought four loads over the last four years. During that time I used the same almost 30 year old SpeeCo. splitter that we split three to four cord a year with to heat the house. Trusty but very slow. This spring, after many seasons of "I wish I had...", or "I wish I could...", I added a SuperSplit. Love it! Anyway, earlier this spring I had ordered two 20 cord loads, and they pulled in... together! 
Each truck is six axles, five behind the cab, and pulls a five axle pup. The grapple is mounted on the rear of the truck, centered between the 20 cord load. They unloaded off opposite sides from each other because of access with the trees and shed.[/QUOTE]

Land train!


----------



## zogger

stihlfanboy said:


> Had one of these young and dumb moments when I saw a spot I got 3 truck loads of wood from and someone got a few more. Well everyone left the trunks of to trees and I saw some nice not free sectons. Well cut them no problem. Hand ssplit to load. Yeah not happening. Jamed my wedge in one. Had to roll and load these 4 heavy mother ******* by myself with a short 2x12 ramp. **** that never again. If no one wants it theres a reason..



Noodle them bad boys!

If they ain't splitting easy fresh cut, no probs, noodle to size, stack the chunks off the ground just like you would splits, wait however long it takes for them to check and crack well, maybe the bark loosens, then go back and split them. I am doing that now with some big stuff I cut last fall/winter. QAnd last month I finished a big pile I had cut almost two years ago. 

I am not in any huge rush, as long as cut and back to the ranch, I'll get to them someday. I am quick to noodle if they are too big for me to manhandle them. I'll try splitting on the spot, but if it sucks..that's why I have big saws!


----------



## Ronaldo

KiwiBro said:


> Trying to get a bit of North America colour here down under. Love this time of year here. This shot from the deck, 5 mins ago. Another 10 years and it should be getting close to what's in my head. Maples, Ambers, red oaks, etc.
> 
> View attachment 352353


Kiwibro, that is a downright beautiful view. Even nicer that it is viewed from your deck;thanks for sharing!


----------



## KiwiBro

Ronaldo said:


> Kiwibro, that is a downright beautiful view. Even nicer that it is viewed from your deck;thanks for sharing!


Thanks Ronaldo. I don't spend much time here as all my work is just about anywhere but here, but it is at the stage where it doesn't need much work to stay on top of it. For years people couldn't really visualise what I had in my head, so it's great some of the trees are becoming established (already, the thinning is creating more firewood than needed) and they can see what the grand plan is. 

The camera doesn't show it, but that hillside to the left of the shot that looks a bit bare is fully planted out in similar trees but much younger so not much colour yet. Still have some paths to build throughout but that can wait until the trees sort themselves out. Give it 10 years and it will be my slice of heaven. Meantime, all the time away, living in caravans and tiny cubicles and working long hours in the bush, etc melt away whenever I can get back here for a few days every now and then.


----------



## 4x4American

stihlfanboy said:


> Had one of these young and dumb moments when I saw a spot I got 3 truck loads of wood from and someone got a few more. Well everyone left the trunks of to trees and I saw some nice not free sectons. Well cut them no problem. Hand ssplit to load. Yeah not happening. Jamed my wedge in one. Had to roll and load these 4 heavy mother ******* by myself with a short 2x12 ramp. **** that never again. If no one wants it theres a reason...


Maybe a fiskars would've split em! Ha!

yea man just noodle them uns be good to go


----------



## Stihlman441

Been having a bit of a go over the past week between the two of us half each,got all this lot home its Sugargum.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Beautiful! Would love a vertical splitter like your WS450. I priced a kind of similar Canadian built Powersplit, w/o the conveyor, but it was 2 1/2 times the cost of a SuperSplit. Sweet set up.


----------



## Mapcinq

Stihlman441 said:


> Been having a bit of a go over the past week between the two of us half each,got all this lot home its Sugargum.


 
Nice. Makes me want to invest in more equipment. Maybe Ill start making syrup again, then Id need more wood, thus requiring more equipment


----------



## zogger

Spring update. After doing 1.5 cords or so pine and oak with the husky axe, i was disappointed in it, and switched back to the fiskars. My production is going back up now, even just a little while in the evenings putzing at it. Only doing a few wheelbarrows a night, not much, two to four, sometimes more but usually not, but it adds up eventually. Here's some pics new stacking area #4, oak, mixed red and white, extendo stack style, three rows wide, no bark and heartwood to the right, bark-on to the left. I need to go get more railroad ties to extend the bark-on area. I should have this big row done by calendar summer. Oddballs, uglies and small rounds are going on a different stack, a "mixed bag" various species stack. I am keeping the primo oak and hickory separate.

Bonus pic! Fully Automatic Assault Quackers! Banned in many areas!


----------



## 4x4American

my grandma always said that the best watch dog is a duck


----------



## tomtrees58

small ash removal to day


----------



## zogger

Sose..I come in a little while ago, still bustin oak, did more than yesterday, but admit I was hot and sweaty. not whipped, but sneaking up on it..

Sose...when I get inside, girl friend has the TV on watching PBS pledge break with a buncha 60s bands...way cool! But..hey..looking at the bands and the audience..WE'RE ALL OLD GEEZERS! hahahah no wonder I gets a little tired bustin wood..

ROCK ON BROTHERS!

Now, if I could only get Garden Goddess to dig out the hotpants and GoGo boots


----------



## BillNole

zogger said:


> ...Now, if I could only get Garden Goddess to dig out the hotpants and GoGo boots



Pics or the Garden Goddess doesn't exist!


----------



## zogger

BillNole said:


> Pics or the Garden Goddess doesn't exist!




IF it happens, I'll try! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## koomie




----------



## Fred Wright

Got the rest of the maple split & stacked today. Sure glad's that off my dance card for another year. 

Pulled the splitter around to the other side where the oak rounds are stacked. Will get to those later.


----------



## Axfarmer

I keep working on the woodpile every chance I get as I don't want to do this when the temps get higher.


----------



## Philbert

Fred Wright said:


> Got the rest of the maple split & stacked today. Sure glad's that off my dance card for another year.



I like the ramps for your splitter.

Philbert


----------



## rwoods

I like the splitter. Ron


----------



## stihl sawing

My woodpile area is full, next batch will have to be in the weather. First pic is 6 foot high and 20 feet long, second pic is about the sam, third pic is about 8 foot wide. You can see I'm havin to cram stuff in between the piles.


----------



## Mapcinq

No pics of splitting this weekend, mostly just clearing brush. I split one atv trailer full of wood and put it beside my cabin. I was trimming around my pond and the walk behind trimmer I was using shook itself apart. Im thinking Ill go pick up a Stihl FS94 R brush cutter tomorrow... two more atv trailers full of split wood and Im done until the fall... or so I say.

I did take one pic of a lake when my damn GPS led me down an atv trail when driving from one property to another:


----------



## cat-face timber

Here is my current stacking and wood pile.


----------



## bpalmer

Time for some air in the trailer tires


----------



## Ronaldo

bpalmer said:


> View attachment 353859
> 
> Time for some air in the trailer tires


Wow, that is quite a load. Do you just leave it on there to season or have to unload and stack..........again?


----------



## bpalmer

Ronaldo said:


> Wow, that is quite a load. Do you just leave it on there to season or have to unload and stack..........again?


This was for a customer south of Atlanta. We stack in an old Chicken house for the next year


----------



## Ronaldo

bpalmer said:


> This was for a customer south of Atlanta. We stack in an old Chicken house for the next year


I'll bet that customer is very satisfied when you show up with a load like that. Neat and well done!


----------



## stihlfanboy

4 truck loads Iin that pile. Cleaning up after I logger doing a select cut off a farm near buy. Went out and got a huskee 22 ton. The old dieder log splitter seals went out.


----------



## bpalmer

Ronaldo said:


> I'll bet that customer is very satisfied when you show up with a load like that. Neat and well done!


He was very happy. He wants another load in a couple months


----------



## Fred Wright

Here it is June already and I'm still not done for the year.

Got about half of the oak rounds busted and stacked today. Was gonna do more but my back was having none of that. Guess it had had all the amusement it could stand for one day. The mound of little stuff is starter wood, I'll put that on top or all together somewhere I can get to it.
*


*


----------



## beerbelly

Give Wife a couple of cold ones on a warm Sat. afternoon. Set her free at her Mother's house and see what happens. She's a keepah!


----------



## tskar

beerbelly said:


> Give Wife a couple of cold ones on a warm Sat. afternoon. Set her free at her Mother's house and see what happens. She's a keepah!
> View attachment 354186


 
Rising sun stack. Def a keeper!!!


----------



## WoodTick007

bpalmer said:


> View attachment 353859
> 
> Time for some air in the trailer tires


How many cords are on the trailer and how much would.that wood cost? That is a lot of wood.


----------



## NHMike

Finally got some time on Sunday to do some splitting with the newe splitter. This pile is about 18 logs that I bucked up and then split. I still have another 20 or so back out in the woods that I need to skid out. Have to swap out the backhoe for the winch first. The backhoe is an absolute godsend for my back!


----------



## Mapcinq

Had time to do a little splitting on Saturday (when I wasnt mowing/trimming). The sun was out so the bugs died down a bit.















Ive been splitting by hand this year, but Im thinking I might stock up the sugar shack.. So im going to get the woodsplitter from my uncle.. its been in his garage since last summer.
Heres the sugar shack






=


----------



## greendohn

Fred Wright said:


> Got the rest of the maple split & stacked today. Sure glad's that off my dance card for another year.
> 
> Pulled the splitter around to the other side where the oak rounds are stacked. Will get to those later.
> 
> View attachment 353104
> View attachment 353105



That's a good technique of lifting your splitter up a little higher. Car ramps,,huh! who'd of thunk it...


----------



## greendohn

All I could do is toss out a few "likes" today 'cause I've been a slacker when it comes to making firewood!! 
Looking at the last few pages has ALMOST,,not quite, but almost inspired me to get the chainsaws out..


----------



## Hinerman

bpalmer said:


> View attachment 352125
> 
> so much easier, it will keep 2-3 people busy just keeping wood to it


 
What kind of splitter is that?


----------



## chucker

greendohn said:


> All I could do is toss out a few "likes" today 'cause I've been a slacker when it comes to making firewood!!
> Looking at the last few pages has ALMOST,,not quite, but almost inspired me to get the chainsaws out..


 "COPY THAT"!! just way to wet to even try to get into the wood lot yet! not been slacking any, but sure have not been adding much to the pile/stacks so far this year either.... some of our fine members are sure on their way to a warm winter!! out of the few loads of pine I managed to scrounge its just enough to keep my interest up while splitting and stacking here and there. still have a long way to go ?lol


----------



## greendohn

chucker said:


> "COPY THAT"!! just way to wet to even try to get into the wood lot yet! not been slacking any, but sure have not been adding much to the pile/stacks so far this year either.... some of our fine members are sure on their way to a warm winter!! out of the few loads of pine I managed to scrounge its just enough to keep my interest up while splitting and stacking here and there. still have a long way to go ?lol



"Too wet",,Chucker, I hope things dry up enough that you can get out and make little ones out of big ones when you want,,Me?? it's them daggone fishin' poles that have been keeping me busy and I haven't even been freezing any of 'em when I keep them..


----------



## chucker

greendohn said:


> "Too wet",,Chucker, I hope things dry up enough that you can get out and make little ones out of big ones when you want,,Me?? it's them daggone fishin' poles that have been keeping me busy and I haven't even been freezing any of 'em when I keep them..


true that greendohn! wet from a down hill side of a goof course and a lake on the lower end yet... I hear you loude an clear about the fishing poles, been getting my fair share time handling them lately! lol the rain were having also puts the stoppers to cutting and hauling. dropped 40 some big red oaks a month ago or better and still setting there unable to get the tractor in the woods with out tearing it up! maybe next week again for the third time saying? lol


----------



## Guswhit

Had a couple hours Sunday so I got to cutting on the log stack. If it stays cool this week I may get some more done.


----------



## Axfarmer

I've. Been hauling so much wood lately it is starting to block the driveway! There are about 10 more huge oak tops left at my friends wood lot and many black birch also. Mrs. Ax just got cleared to stack wood!!! Some help is on the way!


----------



## bpalmer

WoodTick007 said:


> How many cords are on the trailer and how much would.that wood cost? That is a lot of wood.


5 Cords $800 Delivered Locally


----------



## bpalmer

Hinerman said:


> What kind of splitter is that?


Hinerman its A Timberwolf TW6


----------



## H-Ranch

Axfarmer said:


> I've. Been hauling so much wood lately it is starting to block the driveway!


Yeah, I have the same problem occasionally. When the chance for easy firewood comes up I take it even if I don't have the time to process it right away. I guess I really need to make a bigger "landing" closer to the driveway where I can dump more wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

The shed as it currently sits...


----------



## sam-tip

Nice pallets!

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB Weld

Hedgerow said:


> The shed as it currently sits...
> 
> View attachment 354332



That is just beautiful.


----------



## Fred Wright

Splitting is done, finally. Stacking, not quite. Had to extend the stack today with a couple of sapling logs. Cut two, should've cut four. Filled the extension, wrapped up the rest of the rounds and tossed the splits in a pile. Guess I'll go back and cut a couple more logs next weekend and finish stacking.

As I was cleaning up today I saw a toad peeking out from his hole in the stack. He crawled out for a photo op.


----------



## WVhunter

Here is one of my areas up in the woods.


----------



## UpOnTheHill

Finally been doing some splitting with my repowered splitter. Racks are starting to fill in.


----------



## bpalmer

Some Pecan that the tree service dropped off while we were on vacation

Red oak rounds about 5' across


----------



## bpalmer

Wood that the tree service we deal with has brought in the last couple weeks


----------



## zogger

bpalmer said:


> Some Pecan that the tree service dropped off while we were on vacation



MAMBO MONSTAH OAK!!

I like those.....


----------



## Ronaldo

Real nice to have it delivered and all.....
Lots of good there!


----------



## foursaps

neighbor had some trees taken down last august. he had nowhere to put it, so it ended up at my place I cut and split it, and i'm going to get about 3/4 of it, neighbor wants some. all red oak, 2 log truck loads. biggest base was 52". biggest log was 48"x 16'


before: at this time i thought there was 6-8 cord




during/after: here is where i said there's probably more than 8....


----------



## WoodTick007

NICE. 


foursaps said:


> neighbor had some trees taken down last august. he had nowhere to put it, so it ended up at my place I cut and split it, and i'm going to get about 3/4 of it, neighbor wants some. all red oak.
> 
> 
> before: at this time i thought there was 6-8 cord
> 
> View attachment 355632
> 
> 
> during/after: here is where i said there's probably more than 8....
> 
> View attachment 355633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 355634


----------



## bpalmer

Zogger, Ronaldo I am lucky I have one of the local tree services that bring me wood. they have been doing this for years. those big rounds make a lot of wood


----------



## GrJfer

Got some freebies from the neighbors and the power company. Been working the 562XP pretty hard lately.


----------



## MontanaResident

Been working on my next next years firewood. Nearly complete. Further back was cut this time last year for this winter. I'll start splitting it soon. I've a modest pile on the other side of the cabin I've been splitting and stacking that is nearly complete.


----------



## Fred Wright

Ours is finally done for the year. About dang time. Cut a couple of small logs to extend the stack Saturday and finished stacking the pile of little stuff. Sure am glad that's out of the road. Cleaned up the splitter and put it away for the duration.

There's never rest for the wicked - had to replace the deck belt on the lawn buggy today. It's always something around here.


----------



## Axfarmer

I've been doing more hauling from the wood lot than splitting/ stacking but the wife has been stacking a little too.


----------



## Revturbo977

My pile is starting to get there


----------



## MontanaResident

Last year neighbors thought I was a bit loco in cutting 10+ cords of wood and splitting and stacking 7+ of it. With the winter we had, it was blind brilliant luck that I did so. Some of the recent pictures here humble me. I feel lazy....


----------



## WoodTick007

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 356110
> View attachment 356108
> View attachment 356107
> I've been doing more hauling from the wood lot than splitting/ stacking but the wife has been stacking a little too.


Dude. . . You are my firewood hero! NICE6


----------



## WoodTick007

Revturbo977 said:


> View attachment 356113
> My pile is starting to get there


There you go! I stack my wood even with the top of my fence and 6 rows deep. I have a Ridgeback that jumps to the top of the pile to see over the fence...once he's tired of looking he uses the pile for a hammock...lol


----------



## tld400

my mess

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Been wet for two weeks and the forklift is turning things to mud at the log deck so I've stopped cutting/splitting for a bit, till it dries up. Almost done with a 20 cord truckload of logs. Maybe a half to a cord to go, which will produce 15 cord total cut/split and stacked. I was hoping for 16. The SuperSplit is just getting warmed up at 17 cord total. Should get an hour meter for it, but at two hours max per cord, that's 34 hours. Each 'tall boy' rack is 6' high, 4'x4' base. The shorter ones are 1/3 cord. Four tall boys are going out tomorrow, and then I can reload them next week.


----------



## GrJfer

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 356596
> View attachment 356595
> Been wet for two weeks and the forklift is turning things to mud at the log deck so I've stopped cutting/splitting for a bit, till it dries up. Almost done with a 20 cord truckload of logs. Maybe a half to a cord to go, which will produce 15 cord total cut/split and stacked. I was hoping for 16. The SuperSplit is just getting warmed up at 17 cord total. Should get an hour meter for it, but at two hours max per cord, that's 34 hours. Each 'tall boy' rack is 6' high, 4'x4' base. The shorter ones are 1/3 cord. Four tall boys are going out tomorrow, and then I can reload them next week.



That right there is a sickness.


----------



## UpOnTheHill

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 356596
> View attachment 356595
> Been wet for two weeks and the forklift is turning things to mud at the log deck so I've stopped cutting/splitting for a bit, till it dries up. Almost done with a 20 cord truckload of logs. Maybe a half to a cord to go, which will produce 15 cord total cut/split and stacked. I was hoping for 16. The SuperSplit is just getting warmed up at 17 cord total. Should get an hour meter for it, but at two hours max per cord, that's 34 hours. Each 'tall boy' rack is 6' high, 4'x4' base. The shorter ones are 1/3 cord. Four tall boys are going out tomorrow, and then I can reload them next week.


I think I saw one split that is an inch longer than the rest . Can you find it? Lol


----------



## BillNole

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 356596
> View attachment 356595
> Been wet for two weeks and the forklift is turning things to mud at the log deck so I've stopped cutting/splitting for a bit, till it dries up. Almost done with a 20 cord truckload of logs. Maybe a half to a cord to go, which will produce 15 cord total cut/split and stacked. I was hoping for 16. The SuperSplit is just getting warmed up at 17 cord total. Should get an hour meter for it, but at two hours max per cord, that's 34 hours. Each 'tall boy' rack is 6' high, 4'x4' base. The shorter ones are 1/3 cord. Four tall boys are going out tomorrow, and then I can reload them next week.



 Just WOW...


----------



## MontanaResident

GrJfer said:


> That right there is a sickness.


 
A guy at the saw shop, with his son cut 80 cords the other year. My jaw dropped. He said the $12k was a nice boost to the families savings account.


----------



## TeeMan

GrJfer said:


> That right there is a sickness.



My friend and I cut 12 cords on some land in January and by March it was all split and stacked. 6 at his place and 6 at mine. We figured that would be plenty until we could get out there again this next January for another 12 cords. Well, last week there was a nice red oak that was taken down in my neighborhood. We talked with the Arborist and he dropped the logs off at my friends place (about a mile from me, he has a bit more open room to store than me). We figure the logs dropped off we have will give us about 3 cords. It is a sickness I believe...but I'm okay with that!


----------



## svk

TeeMan said:


> It is a sickness I believe...but I'm okay with that!



I keep a running list on my phone of all scrounge trees I come across so I remember them for later retrieval. 11 cords processed so far this year (I burned three last year) and I still feel behind the 8 ball. Guess i am getting FAD


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> I keep a running list on my phone of all scrounge trees I come across so I remember them for later retrieval. 11 cords processed so far this year (I burned three last year) and I still feel behind the 8 ball. Guess i am getting FAD




MUCH MO BETTAH to be ahead than run out! I am years ahead now, want to triple that stash.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

got to keep up with you guys


----------



## zogger

I think ole Tom does more in one day than I do in a year, and gets paid both ways for it.....


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Zogger ya just got to grow a couple more heads, and a half a dozen more arms and legs each! Chop! Chop! Stick to one swingin' d _ _ _.


----------



## zogger

Sandhill Crane said:


> Zogger ya just got to grow a couple more heads, and a half a dozen more arms and legs each! Chop! Chop! Stick to one swingin' d _ _ _.



HAHAHAHA!

ehh..I will most likely stick to putzin at it. Just did three wheelbarrow fulls. Played with the dogs and some cats. Enjoyed the sun going down.

If a market shows up better...I'll get to going commercial. I can produce more if I really want to. I know I could do a cord a week. One a day would be pushing it, one a week is doable. Most likely I would buy a splitter then though, a logboss.


----------



## SnyderServ5060

Here's the wood shed im currently building, its 16' long x 6' wide. I need to finish the wood stain on the horizontal slats...went with this color because it matches the chicken coop we have and helps it blend into the woods. Kinda wish I had just left it natural just pressure treated because I think painting/staining it is taking longer than the actual construction of it. Waiting on the roof panels because a friend has a bunch of left over sections from a barn roof install that he said I could have. It should hold about 5-6 cords which I have far more piled up from last summer/fall that I need to move and get stacked. With all the wood I picked up the other day from a local tree company I may be building a second one sooner than I had planned. Kinda works out tho because I was thinking about putting up a fence down the one length of my yard and this serves that purpose and keeps the wood all neat. My wood pile/splitting area surely doesn't look as neat as some of you guys! I started off with neat piles and over time and adding more and more wood and the piles falling it seems like that was a lost cause.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

nice shed i usually stack mine on my the porch its a bit redneck but it saves me from using a wheelbarrow.
but im stacking around my house also as it helps insulate my old home some and cut the wind.


----------



## SnyderServ5060

Thanks! Its coming along. All my wood gets moved to a wood pile on and another one under the front porch when its that time of the year. Yeah moving it around can be annoying but thats what having a son and letting him pull the garden cart around with his 4wheeler is for! I know what you mean about how it looks... but convenience is key! Funny how all my neighbors who dont really ever use their fireplaces called me last winter when the power went out here due to ice damage to the trees and hitting power lines because they could see my stacks on my porch. Fortunately they cant see my stock pile out back where I split it all.


----------



## Philbert

Nice shed!



SnyderServ5060 said:


> . . . I think painting/staining it is taking longer than the actual construction of it.


Sometimes it is easier to stain wood for things like this before construction, then go back and touch up the cut ends.

Philbert


----------



## GeeVee

Philbert said:


> Nice shed!
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is easier to stain wood for things like this before construction, then go back and touch up the cut ends.
> 
> Philbert



Agree. ^. You could try a pump sprayer, and a wet roller. Roller could be the new medium nap "trim" rollers that are only an inch and a half tall and six wide instead of the old fashioned three inch models. the roller handle has a roller axle the thickness of a pencil. Works great on stains and water sealers on fences and decks, your needs are no different. Spray it on, use the roller to push it into contact well, and the roller will wet itself as you go. you'd get a consistent application and use less product


----------



## TeeMan

SnyderServ5060 said:


> Thanks! Its coming along. All my wood gets moved to a wood pile on and another one under the front porch when its that time of the year. Yeah moving it around can be annoying but thats what having a son and letting him pull the garden cart around with his 4wheeler is for! I know what you mean about how it looks... but convenience is key! Funny how all my neighbors who dont really ever use their fireplaces called me last winter when the power went out here due to ice damage to the trees and hitting power lines because they could see my stacks on my porch. Fortunately they cant see my stock pile out back where I split it all.



If you gave them some of your firewood I hope they paid you or gave you something in return like beer?


----------



## jrider




----------



## SnyderServ5060

I actually picked up a few rollers and figured it would be easier to do that way. Works for the board faces but a brush is still needed for all the little areas... It really would have been far easier if I did all the boards BEFORE building it. As far as a sprayer, its a thick solid paint stain so it would have to be one for paint. Would probably have been the best route at this point but I dont own a sprayer and cant justify buying one for this project. I really just need to make myself go out and finish it up because I refuse to put wood in the sides that arent painted because a) ill get paint all over the firewood even just painting the outside of the shed and b) ill probably tell myself that ill do it next time that bay/section of the shed is empty and then we all know that will never happen! If I do build a second one I will lay all the boards out first or maybe find out if anyone I know has a sprayer I can use for a day.

As far as my neighbors... wishful thinking TeeMan. They always seem to be the all talk type and never follow through. Oh well! Cant be too much of an a$$ tho knowing they have small kids and all so a little bit of wood as a donation to keep them warm during that storm wont kill me. But yeah I agree I always try to give back or lend a hand especially when someone does for me. 

Thanks all for the positive comments. Ill be sure to post pics of it completed and full of wood. Its pretty full of oak and locust in one booth and cherry and maple in another. Subdividing it helps me keep it organized by not only type but keep track of whats seasoned and whats not.


----------



## Dirtboy

SnyderServ5060 said:


> Here's the wood shed im currently building, its 16' long x 6' wide. I need to finish the wood stain on the horizontal slats...went with this color because it matches the chicken coop we have and helps it blend into the woods. Kinda wish I had just left it natural just pressure treated because I think painting/staining it is taking longer than the actual construction of it. Waiting on the roof panels because a friend has a bunch of left over sections from a barn roof install that he said I could have. It should hold about 5-6 cords which I have far more piled up from last summer/fall that I need to move and get stacked. With all the wood I picked up the other day from a local tree company I may be building a second one sooner than I had planned. Kinda works out tho because I was thinking about putting up a fence down the one length of my yard and this serves that purpose and keeps the wood all neat. My wood pile/splitting area surely doesn't look as neat as some of you guys! I started off with neat piles and over time and adding more and more wood and the piles falling it seems like that was a lost cause. View attachment 356749



Nice lookin shed !


----------



## stratton

tomtrees58 said:


> got to keep up with you guy


----------



## stratton

Tom, nice pics you have there. How many cds do you sell each season?? I sell 200-300 per yr.i load some pics later.Just curious do burn, or just sell??


----------



## stratton




----------



## zogger

So, yesterday I added some 4 ties and some pallets to extend my current working stack. I had to start going through bark-on and limb to split wood, taking a break from the mambo rounds. Poking through the limb rounds pile I hear a buzz..oopss, backed off, went someplace else. Today I went back and carefully started opening it up, heard the same dang buzz! But, I found out what it was and I was really surprised, I did not know these girls made any sort of warning noise.


----------



## zogger

stratton said:


> Tom, nice pics you have there. How many cds do you sell each season?? I sell 200-300 per yr.i load some pics later.Just curious do burn, or just sell??



Wowerz bowzer geez loweez that's a heap o wood you got there!

I am even more impressed you can sell it all, or that it dries in those huge stacks.

I doubt all the CL sellers around here as a group do that much product.


----------



## tomtrees58

last year 160 this year we will cut about 300 this year getting ready to clear cut 7 acres oak and locust all big trees 4' or bigger


----------



## stratton

Tom, i live rite across long island sound not to far from ya as the crow flies.It is mind blowing the size of the red oaks in our part of the country. have fun spitting!!!! How many crds do you figure you'll cut??


----------



## tomtrees58

so far this year 75


----------



## tomtrees58

yes some big wood I think I see you lol


----------



## zogger

Decided it was time for a noodle party, as these big rounds with the internal branch twists and crookedness where becoming a pain to split. Noodled 'em down much smaller, should be easier now. Used my 371xp with a 24 on it and some really whipped home renter chain I had to keep touching up every tank, but the saw was great, never clogged once. Didn't do them all, but most of them. Then a pic of the stack they are going on, getting bigger!


----------



## treecutterjr

Hope to get ALL of toys split by October! Stay bringing in more though. ..


----------



## svk

@zogger Good looking saw, stacks, and piece of property you are on there!


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> @zogger Good looking saw, stacks, and piece of property you are on there!



Ya, pretty here. I don't own, I am a farmhand who lives here, but I maintain a lot of the acreage. Lots of woods and some private lakes/ponds.


----------



## marcy-m

I'm new here. I've learned a lot from this site. Thanks! It's been up to the kids and me to get the wood put up for next winter. We split by hand (15 yr old daughter loves to split) all the scrounged wood we get. Most of this was cut with a weak little 16" Homelite electric chainsaw. Wow what a difference a gas saw made. Now the Mcculloch 16" eager beaver isn't firing, so we're at a standstill until I can figure it out. But here are our little piles and splitting station. I cut from a crib pile to save my back. You can see a corner of the crib pile in the corner of one picture. Thanks for all the inspiration and expertise!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillNole

Welcome aboard Marcy-M and good on you regarding the 15 year old that enjoys splitting! I love all my children but when either of the girls or the boy join me for some "Daddy-fun" whether in the garage, the yard, or the woods, it's the best part of being a parent!

Nice woodpile too!


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> I'm new here. I've learned a lot from this site. Thanks! It's been up to the kids and me to get the wood put up for next winter. We split by hand (15 yr old daughter loves to split) all the scrounged wood we get. Most of this was cut with a weak little 16" Homelite electric chainsaw. Wow what a difference a gas saw made. Now the Mcculloch 16" eager beaver isn't firing, so we're at a standstill until I can figure it out. But here are our little piles and splitting station. I cut from a crib pile to save my back. You can see a corner of the crib pile in the corner of one picture. Thanks for all the inspiration and expertise!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Howdy! You can introduce yourself on the chainsaw forum as well, and drop an approximate location. There might be a nearby member with a better cheap saw or could help you with the repair. Small more modern macs are some of the more problematic saws to work on..most times.

Nice wood pile!

I have four legged friends who come and help, doing wood, working on the truck, etc. 

I asked them one day, what are they doing watching me, they said "making sure the dinosaurs don't sneak up on ya".....

...everyone needs a job I guess....


----------



## marcy-m

Thanks for the welcome Bill . The three youngest help with the wood (they don't have a choice) but the 15 year old really likes it. Plus her room's in the coldest part of the house! Her initiative sure does make it easier, and she keeps me on my toes as far as keeping enough wood around for her to split. 

Thanks about our piles, but I know we're beginners. I'm sure it shows. Lol sure glad the btus don't know that though 

This forum has been so valuable for learning things like noodling. I still have a long way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillNole

marcy-m said:


> Thanks for the welcome Bill . The three youngest help with the wood (they don't have a choice) but the 15 year old really likes it. Plus her room's in the coldest part of the house! Her initiative sure does make it easier, and she keeps me on my toes as far as keeping enough wood around for her to split.
> 
> Thanks about our piles, but I know we're beginners. I'm sure it shows. Lol sure glad the btus don't know that though
> 
> This forum has been so valuable for learning things like noodling. I still have a long way to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gee Marcy, if every one of us that felt like our wood piles pale in comparison to others on this forum didn't post, there'd be very few posters! I burn one to two full cords a year, mostly for the joy of it, but it does cut down on heating costs up here along the CheeseLine, in Northern IL. Next years wood has been split and stacked since last Spring/Summer ('13) and I'll have next year's wood put up this year.

I'm no pro by any stretch, but I sure do enjoy pretending when swinging a maul or even the Fiskars. I even bought an old hydraulic splitter last year in preparation for slowing down as the years pass, but have only used it once, just to teach my son how to use it. He prefers pounding wood too!

I look forward to hearing of your exploits and seeing more pics when you can!


----------



## marcy-m

Thanks zogger! Funny about the critters  I'm near Dallas, and I was afraid that was the case with the saw. My first choice was a Stihl, but I was over ruled by the checkbook and the guys. Ha ha basically they bought weed eaters and a blower, and oh hey. Here's a chainsaw in the deal too. Next season, i hope to get a Stihl or Husqvarna.

I'm not too good with this iPhone yet, so I haven't figured out how to like posts etc. 

now that I got the nerve up to post on here. I'll find the chainsaw one. Thanks for the tip! I have a lot of newbie questions that I haven't found answers for yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillNole

Marcy, when you're ready to upgrade saws, you might want to take a look at the trading post (http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/tradin-post.132/) for some great insights as to what to expect, or even for a good deal if you feel up to it.

Good luck!


----------



## marcy-m

Wow! Thanks Bill! I didn't know there was such a thing. I'll definitely check it out. 

The gas chainsaw doesn't wear me out like the electric one does. Definitely looking forward to trading up. In the meantime I think this one's problem might be something to do with the chain break safety handle. 

Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReggieT

zogger said:


> So, yesterday I added some 4 ties and some pallets to extend my current working stack. I had to start going through bark-on and limb to split wood, taking a break from the mambo rounds. Poking through the limb rounds pile I hear a buzz..oopss, backed off, went someplace else. Today I went back and carefully started opening it up, heard the same dang buzz! But, I found out what it was and I was really surprised, I did not know these girls made any sort of warning noise.


Black widow or what?


----------



## svk

Here's the full pile. 


4th of July night, one of my lightning struck trees broke apart. Looks like I'll be cutting again soon.


----------



## zogger

ReggieT said:


> Black widow or what?



Ya, that was a black widow


----------



## Hansenj11

Here is mine


----------



## Hansenj11




----------



## marcy-m

BillNole said:


> you might want to take a look at the trading post (http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/tradin-post.132/)
> !


 I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but that link takes me some where else. Do you have another one? I might have found it, but not sure I'm in the right place.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but that link takes me some where else. Do you have another one? I might have found it, but not sure I'm in the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Works here, goes right to it, the classifieds. Saws and gear for sale.


----------



## marcy-m

Hmmm it takes me to the homeowner helper forum with a post about cypress and maybe a canker! Lol I think I found it though. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

4 cord order of willow I am working on for delivery in 2016...actually will probably wind up using it myself to mix in with my Black Locust. About 20 cord of BL waiting to be split in the background. Splitting by hand except for the tough stuff (knots/crotches) that go through the splitter or get noodled. I only put in about an hour a day to get the blood circulating again but I chickened out today - temps getting to high to suit me (high 80s, mid 90s).

Found a drawback to the Fiskars yesterday. Prop that thang in direct sun and the handle gets too hot to hold onto.


Best tools for cleaning up around a splitting area is that leaf rake an a plastic snow shovel. I like the snow shovel as it is very light and easy to use one handed. 







Harry K


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## svk

unclemoustache said:


>



Impressive production line. My 5 kids are ages 1-9 right now so in a few years it's nice to see how much less work I will have to do.


----------



## cantoo

Uncle, I like the supersplit but it needs some safety improvements. The bed is too flat which causes the round to roll around. You need to fasten something on the bed so the pieces can't roll around, the young lady might grab a rolling one while the plunger is striking. Something like the Speeco tray. You can see how that last big piece rolled away from the center just before she hit the plunger. She also needs to read the round before she splits it, I spent along time splitting before I finally realized how much time I could save by placing the round correctly infront of the wedge. That last piece with the branch was a good example how quickly a piece can fly out. Split the easy side 1st and leave the branch for the last. I do the same thing with nasty crotches, just work around the nasty spot and usually leave the last for an overnight block anyway. A staging table would be handy when you have that much help around. When my Dad helps me he stacks them 2 high all around me and it speeds things up but I often thought that a table would be better.


----------



## dancan

Impressive firewood processor , it even stacks wood and it's made in USA 

Tell the kids great show !!!


----------



## GeeVee

good kids, bad dad. PPE for all Daddy-O.....


----------



## cantoo

I don't always wear ppe but then reality reminds me that I should at least wear some. I consider myself lucky. I do usually wear workboots though and they have saved my toes numerous times. I don't have chaps or a helmet myself but I just bought an outfit for my daughter because she's taking a forestry course and wanted to cut some trees down with me. Might as well start her off right.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Some days there is more to splitting then just cutting and splitting wood. This was actually taken a month or more ago. It has been wet several days a week for a month and just not drying out. Today was no different.


----------



## cantoo

Sandhill do your rounds move on the table?


----------



## unclemoustache

cantoo said:


> Uncle, I like the supersplit but it needs some safety improvements. The bed is too flat which causes the round to roll around. You need to fasten something on the bed so the pieces can't roll around, the young lady might grab a rolling one while the plunger is striking. Something like the Speeco tray. You can see how that last big piece rolled away from the center just before she hit the plunger. She also needs to read the round before she splits it, I spent along time splitting before I finally realized how much time I could save by placing the round correctly infront of the wedge. That last piece with the branch was a good example how quickly a piece can fly out. Split the easy side 1st and leave the branch for the last. I do the same thing with nasty crotches, just work around the nasty spot and usually leave the last for an overnight block anyway. A staging table would be handy when you have that much help around. When my Dad helps me he stacks them 2 high all around me and it speeds things up but I often thought that a table would be better.



Yes, more training is in order. You can hear me say that on the video if you listen closely.
However, I feel safer with this machine than with a regular hydraulic. The Super Split will bog down and stop if things get tight - a hydraulic will blast on through regardless and cause things to burst.





GeeVee said:


> good kids, bad dad. PPE for all Daddy-O.....



Yes, we could do things a bit safer, but sometimes the burned hand learns best. I have often told them to wear gloves, shoes and hearing protection, and they sometimes show up in crocs without gloves. A chunk of wood landing on the toe is a better teacher than me.

However, when they operate the saws, then I won't let them do anything without ALL the proper PPE. That's much more dangerous and a slip can mean loss of something, rather than simply a little pain.


----------



## tld400

svk said:


> Impressive production line. My 5 kids are ages 1-9 right now so in a few years it's nice to see how much less work I will have to do.


I love to see when kids help dad. I have trouble getting my 12 year old to help stack.


----------



## GeeVee

unclemoustache said:


> Yes, more training is in order. You can hear me say that on the video if you listen closely.
> However, I feel safer with this machine than with a regular hydraulic. The Super Split will bog down and stop if things get tight - a hydraulic will blast on through regardless and cause things to burst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we could do things a bit safer, but sometimes the burned hand learns best. I have often told them to wear gloves, shoes and hearing protection, and they sometimes show up in crocs without gloves. A chunk of wood landing on the toe is a better teacher than me.
> 
> However, when they operate the saws, then I won't let them do anything without ALL the proper PPE. That's much more dangerous and a slip can mean loss of something, rather than simply a little pain.



....and, they your kids, so mind my own bidness. 

All I'd have to say is. "What's going to happen if to both of us if your Mom comes out and sees you dressed like that?"


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Cantoo: I generally keep my left hand on top of and in the middle of the round I'm splitting until pushed into the wedge somewhat by the ram. I would not suggest Unclemoustache's daughter do that. Her hands free approach is much safer for her hands, but she is still exposed to quick releases of energy. His video clearly shows the danger of a SuperSplit with a round riding a knot off the wedge verses cuttting/splitting it when his daughter gets slapped in the stomach with a round. When I first started, and occasionally still, I have had several pieces that size do a somersault a foot high and off the table. There is a learning curve to all splitters, the kinetic splitter is somewhat different from hydraulic. Personally, with all due respect to Unclemoustache, there are way to many distractions for her with so many helping. When my son, who is 27, runs our SuperSplit I stay away from him. I watch or leave for a bit to sharpen a saw. We could be talking, or I could be cutting rounds or loading the log deck but I don't. I want him to find his own pace, no pushing, no distractions by talking to or glancing at me or what I'm doing. Side note: He works in a children's hospital and has seen things most of us probably could not stomach, and that some don't survive from. I could not do what he does.
I like the video, the kids helping, working together doing wood with dad. The reality is the machine is totally unforgiving...


----------



## cantoo

Sandhill and Uncle, yeah it takes a slip or two and a close call to learn sometimes. I've made a few careless hand placements with my hydraulic too and got lucky. I try to get in the habit of grabbing the side of the rounds instead of the ends. I agree with the too many distractions too but it's also a video and she wanted to make a good show of production so I bet she normally takes a few more seconds to place things right. My Dad used to help me split sometimes and he would get a little quick on the splitter valve sometimes and I had to "accidently" drop a round or two onto his running shoe clad feet to remind him of the danger. I'm sure Unc will get things tightened down right quick.
PS, I didn't count them all but it looks like the kids have all their fingers and toes so he's doing something right.


----------



## zogger

cantoo said:


> Sandhill and Uncle, yeah it takes a slip or two and a close call to learn sometimes. I've made a few careless hand placements with my hydraulic too and got lucky. I try to get in the habit of grabbing the side of the rounds instead of the ends. I agree with the too many distractions too but it's also a video and she wanted to make a good show of production so I bet she normally takes a few more seconds to place things right. My Dad used to help me split sometimes and he would get a little quick on the splitter valve sometimes and I had to "accidently" drop a round or two onto his running shoe clad feet to remind him of the danger. I'm sure Unc will get things tightened down right quick.
> PS, I didn't count them all but it looks like the kids have all their fingers and toes so he's doing something right.



My walk behind self propelled rototiller has the muffler *right* where you want to put your left hand when yank starting with the right hand

Yep, learned my ##$^%^&^$% lesson....


----------



## nathon918

zogger said:


> My walk behind self propelled rototiller has the muffler *right* where you want to put your left hand when yank starting with the right hand
> 
> Yep, learned my ##$^%^&^$% lesson....


so now you wear a glove on your left hand when starting/using it?


----------



## zogger

nathon918 said:


> so now you wear a glove on your left hand when starting/using it?



hahah, I put my left hand in my pocket! think I might get some muffler paint and paint it, the universal circle with a slash through it, something.


----------



## zogger

Well, thought I had a good horse trade swap the other day for a used hydro splitter. The guy wanted the swap, his wife nixed it, demanded cash, which I don't have at the moment..oh well...so, to up my production in the future when my hand and arm heal up, I decided to mod the biodrive processor..with a new magnum splitting tire! Old 15" on the right, new I think 22" on the left. Added bonus, the new upgraded unit has a custom chunk missing so it will self drain and not accumulate rainwater and skeeters! It's a road tractor tire, geez, these are heavy dudes! Need a new oversize block now though, or lay some boards down on the ground.


----------



## unclemoustache

Thanks for the scolding, fellas. I really should have the kids be more careful. And I'll give a good lesson tomorrow morning on how to load those rounds on the SS. I told two of the other kids when I first got it, but I think the daughter missed that lesson. Kinda hard to keep track of so many!!


----------



## zogger

unclemoustache said:


> Thanks for the scolding, fellas. I really should have the kids be more careful. And I'll give a good lesson tomorrow morning on how to load those rounds on the SS. I told two of the other kids when I first got it, but I think the daughter missed that lesson. Kinda hard to keep track of so many!!



Just that one oddball round looked squirrely. She seemed competent with it. Considering you just got the thing..meh. I won't scold ya.


----------



## tld400

unclemoustache said:


> Thanks for the scolding, fellas. I really should have the kids be more careful. And I'll give a good lesson tomorrow morning on how to load those rounds on the SS. I told two of the other kids when I first got it, but I think the daughter missed that lesson. Kinda hard to keep track of so many!!


----------



## tld400

tld400 said:


> Ah your doing fine. They're just jealous of your assembly line.lol Most kids are playing video games and won't help their dad. Keep up the good work.


----------



## marcy-m

zogger said:


> Well, thought I had a good horse trade swap the other day


Sorry about your swap. Nice land. Hope you heal up better than new!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

marcy-m said:


> Sorry about your swap. Nice land. Hope you heal up better than new!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well, that's how swaps go..win some, some ya don't. I screwed up and didn't follow my own advice and tried to bust my way through knots instead of completely noodling them, really screwed up my hand and elbow. But..I can take what time it takes to heal. I was looking at my stacks last night, and if I don't sell any, I have wood to just past 2020 already stacked, so no hurry about getting more. Most likely I will just cut more rounds this summer and stack them up, get to splitting them later.


----------



## marcy-m

What a great feeling to know you're covered no matter what kind of winter happens. It's hard for us to give up on some of those knots, too. Lesson learned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zogger

My very last tornado piece of wood from 2010! This is from wood that smashed the cabin. This was my chopping block for a long time now, it finally got a little too rotten so into the ugly pile for this winter it goes. Got two wheelbarrows full of this oak from that shortie round and man is it sweet smelling when you split it. This is from a branch on the whopper log still in my yard. I haven't cut it up yet mostly because I think it is valuable for cooking wood, but still not sure how long to cut it, as I might sell it given some serious pro BBQ guy wants it. It's redoak and I am fairly sure I will hit a bees nest with honey in there someplace, I have no other explanation for why it is so wicked sweet smelling. If there is another explanation I am all ears, no other oak I have ever dealt with smells like this one. Pics of the chunks and a close up of the unusual large grain/cell structure.


----------



## Dustyw

Mostly oak and ash with a little of everything else.


----------



## outbackrider

On Deck...
My redneck processor....lol... Got these gravity rollers in the spring. Using loader with forks, load log onto rollers and then cut over the black truck bed liner.
I have some modifications to make before next year...

Depending on how gnarly the wood is. 90% goes through S/E Super split, the remainder through the Speeco.
Definitely sped up my processing time.


----------



## Philbert

outbackrider said:


> On Deck...My redneck processor....



Need video please!

One man operation, or whole crew?

Philbert


----------



## outbackrider

Basically one man. Two are better.
By myself, I found best to buck off of loader forks and then hand load gravity rollers to feed splitters. Loading roller tables 3 times gives me about a cord. Roller tables are 10 feet long, I used 3 in this setup.


----------



## jrider

Still plugging away...


----------



## beerbelly

Chill in the air...feel like cutting again!!  Wife was going to let me get a Super Split, then I told her the price! Oh well, another year with the maul!


----------



## Bob95065

I split under the redwoods in my backyard. Woodshed coming soon.


----------



## tomtrees58

17 truck loads to day


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## dancan

You gonna mill some or all firewood??


----------



## zogger

Another slow day for ole Tom....

You a wood harvesting machine, man! I got tired just looking at the pics... heheheh


----------



## tomtrees58

just fire wood going for 200 cords this year


----------



## beerbelly

tomtrees58 said:


> just fire wood going for 200 cords this year


Man Tom....I live upstate, and I think you have more wood on the island then we do up here!!!


----------



## tomtrees58

yes we have some big trees here


----------



## tla100

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 356596
> View attachment 356595
> Been wet for two weeks and the forklift is turning things to mud at the log deck so I've stopped cutting/splitting for a bit, till it dries up. Almost done with a 20 cord truckload of logs. Maybe a half to a cord to go, which will produce 15 cord total cut/split and stacked. I was hoping for 16. The SuperSplit is just getting warmed up at 17 cord total. Should get an hour meter for it, but at two hours max per cord, that's 34 hours. Each 'tall boy' rack is 6' high, 4'x4' base. The shorter ones are 1/3 cord. Four tall boys are going out tomorrow, and then I can reload them next week.



WOW!!!! I love how neat and compact that is. I may have to try building a couple of those to try. How much roughly do they cost for material if you don't mind me asking?

What do the tall 6'ers weigh when full? is that all 2x4 construction?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

tla100; I used $0.97 landscape timbers from Lowe's or Menards. There are 21 pieces, cut and made 12 pcs. 3" x 3" x 1/4" angle 3" long, a lot of bolts bought by the pound, and pre-drilling the wood and angle to make it come together. I made forty of them. They work great for drying and moving firewood. They don't tip like the smaller ones. The landscape timbers jumped in price last year to $3.97 and I no longer build them because of cost. If you had a saw mill perhaps you could get the cost down. I weighed one filled with green oak at just under 4,000 lbs., I'm guessing 3,000 lbs seasoned for 3/4 cord. Still looking for a better way.


----------



## tla100

It is a mess right now and running out of wagons...


----------



## svk

Yesterday I hauled my new wood rack onto the deck and loaded it up from the pile. This is west exposure and the dark wall gets really hot in the afternoon so the wood can get a little drier before heating season. Big rack for the boiler, small one for the fireplace. The hatch above the garbage can is where I load the wood into the furnace room. 

Also FWIW it took 8 heaping wheelbarrow loads to fill the half cord rack. Now I know so it will be easier to judge consumption as the winter progresses.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ive been doing all the splitting down by the wood line just to keep the debris in my yard to a minimum this year, but here is a pic of the pile so far. My BIL that also burns wood and lives around the corner reminded me yesterday that summer is over and get my arse in gear and start splitting. So I guess I'm gonna have to get my rear in high gear. I have two dead standing ash trees at my pops friends house that will burn this year. I also have a VERY large red oak I have to drop at my buddies, but I don't think it'll be ready to burn yet. It had NO leaves this year, but we all know how long the red oak takes to dry out. This pile is 95% ash and a little elm. Elm was at my buddies farm, ash was at a local church.


----------



## BSH1F

Me and my little future Pyro after a long week of splitting. I keep my wood about 500' from my house when I c/s/s. I Use my polaris to bring my tools down to the pile and wood up in the winter.


----------



## tomtrees58

next years logs


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## MiHawkeye

Just made this woodshed a few weeks ago with the help of a friend. It is 32x10, and will hold about 15.75 cord of wood when stacked 6' up. I should have enough room for about 3.5 years of wood when fully stocked. I put pallets on the ground to keep the wood up. It is south facing, and is now about 1/2 full. Still plenty of work to be had though.....


----------



## mn woodcutter

That is awesome! Are you stacking dry wood in there? Is there going to be enough air circulation?


----------



## MontanaResident

I'm done cutting and stacking wood for Winter 2015/2016. Somewhere between 8 and 10 cords of wood. A good mix of White Pine, White Fir, Red Fir, Ponderosa Pine, Spruce, and probably some Lodgepole Pine made its way in there. All wrapped up to survive the winter. Much of it sat out this summer and is looking and feeling dry enough to burn. I'll expose it to next summer's sun and heat and split it all Aug/Sept for winter burning.

Got this done with a week to spare before Fall Bear season begins.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

Not the greatest area but it works, completely rebuilt the woodshed this weekend and cleaned up the area a bit


----------



## MontanaResident

UnforsakenGhost said:


> Not the greatest area but it works, completely rebuilt the woodshed this weekend and cleaned up the area a bit


 
Looks kinda too short. I hate lifting wood, to have to stoop over with the load would only make it that much worse.


----------



## beerbelly

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 366149
> Ive been doing all the splitting down by the wood line just to keep the debris in my yard to a minimum this year, but here is a pic of the pile so far. My BIL that also burns wood and lives around the corner reminded me yesterday that summer is over and get my arse in gear and start splitting. So I guess I'm gonna have to get my rear in high gear. I have two dead standing ash trees at my pops friends house that will burn this year. I also have a VERY large red oak I have to drop at my buddies, but I don't think it'll be ready to burn yet. It had NO leaves this year, but we all know how long the red oak takes to dry out. This pile is 95% ash and a little elm. Elm was at my buddies farm, ash was at a local church.


Wife & I did Holzhausen's last winter. The wood dries as quick as you can stack it!!!! I only have one left now, and I will say longer wood is better. I use short stuff in my stove and 3 of the 4 collapsed at least once. The ones with the dog we figured at about 2 cords each, and the other ones about 3-3/4 each. Nice piles. Keep it up!


----------



## MechanicMatt

BeerBelly, did you fill your middles? And thanks a LOT pal, you had to show pics of your awesome looking stacks to make mine look like the turd it is! Just kidding, dude, yours look great! BTW your dead on about the wood drying out fast, I know ash is a quick drying wood, but I swear the splits are dry in a day or two. Probably doesn't hurt that the beetle had killed these trees long before I dropped them.


----------



## marcy-m

beerbelly said:


> Wife & I did Holzhausen's last winter. The wood dries as quick as you can stack it!!!! I only have one left now, and I will say longer wood is better. I use short stuff in my stove and 3 of the 4 collapsed at least once.



Great looking piles! We did one of these, and I really like the way it worked out. Did yours collapse inward? 

We're newbies so there's wood of all sizes and shapes in ours. I'm in Texas, and I didn't notice the wood drying faster than the other piles. That probably has something to do with the type of wood. We've probably got a little of everything in there.

I'm really interested in how yours collapsed because one of the kids' chores is to bring in wood in the winter. I want to avoid injuries if at all possible.

Here's ours: not a great picture of it


----------



## beerbelly

MechanicMatt said:


> BeerBelly, did you fill your middles? And thanks a LOT pal, you had to show pics of your awesome looking stacks to make mine look like the turd it is! Just kidding, dude, yours look great! BTW your dead on about the wood drying out fast, I know ash is a quick drying wood, but I swear the splits are dry in a day or two. Probably doesn't hurt that the beetle had killed these trees long before I dropped them.



Yes the middle is filled. Stacked the middle upright in the center. On the small ones I used small bark splits from a big old cherry for the roof shingles.


----------



## beerbelly

marcy-m said:


> Great looking piles! We did one of these, and I really like the way it worked out. Did yours collapse inward?
> 
> We're newbies so there's wood of all sizes and shapes in ours. I'm in Texas, and I didn't notice the wood drying faster than the other piles. That probably has something to do with the type of wood. We've probably got a little of everything in there.
> 
> I'm really interested in how yours collapsed because one of the kids' chores is to bring in wood in the winter. I want to avoid injuries if at all possible.
> 
> Here's ours: not a great picture of it


Ours blew out the sides. As they dried & settled they got real fat in the middle (like me!) Then out of the blue, they just collapsed...not catastrophic, but about 1/4 of it fell. They are actually VERY sturdy even with the short wood. Have your kids grab from the top & work their way down, and you should be fine. 

Here is a strange blowout we had. It stayed that way for around a week, then that side was on the ground.


----------



## marcy-m

beerbelly said:


> Ours blew out the sides. As they dried & settled they got real fat in the middle (like me!) Then out of the blue, they just collapsed...not catastrophic, but about 1/4 of it fell. They are actually VERY sturdy even with the short wood. Have your kids grab from the top & work their way down, and you should be fine.
> 
> Here is a strange blowout we had. It stayed that way for around a week, then that side was on the ground.
> View attachment 366616



Oh wow! That's strange looking  

Ours has been built since, I'm guessing, April. I'm thinking, even with the cooler temps we've been having (92-98 when normally over 100), the wood is probably mostly dry. Hopefully our chances of collapse are small now. 

I agree with you - they are very sturdy. I tried to push it down once it got 4' or so. It didn't budge.

Thanks for the reply! Put my mind at ease


----------



## cantoo

beerbelly, run a row of snow fence or wire mesh around it to stop that from happening.


----------



## MontanaResident

beerbelly said:


> Ours blew out the sides. As they dried & settled they got real fat in the middle (like me!) Then out of the blue, they just collapsed...not catastrophic, but about 1/4 of it fell. They are actually VERY sturdy even with the short wood. Have your kids grab from the top & work their way down, and you should be fine.
> 
> Here is a strange blowout we had. It stayed that way for around a week, then that side was on the ground.
> View attachment 366616


 
Why's it blow out?

This is the first that I've seen one of these. Seems popular.


----------



## Toxic2

Wife said she split for 5 hours today and ended up with this pile..that splitter must be the best one i have ever built cause i never get to use it..lol


----------



## nathon918

MiHawkeye said:


> Just made this woodshed a few weeks ago with the help of a friend. It is 32x10, and will hold about 15.75 cord of wood when stacked 6' up. I should have enough room for about 3.5 years of wood when fully stocked. I put pallets on the ground to keep the wood up. It is south facing, and is now about 1/2 full. Still plenty of work to be had though.....View attachment 366370
> View attachment 366372


hope you don't get much snow where ever you live... those single 2x8's used to support the rafters likely wont handle much of a snow load, especially not being "let in" (4x4's notched to accept the 2x8's) that's a lot of weight for a single 2x8...
are the 4x4's atleast 3-4 feet into the ground? if not the you might want to add some lateral supports to that front wall (4x4's diagonal up to the 2x8's) likely not really an issue if it will always have wood in it, as the wood will "brace" it, but if you ever decide to use it as a storage shed...


----------



## Axfarmer

MechanicMatt said:


> BeerBelly, did you fill your middles? And thanks a LOT pal, you had to show pics of your awesome looking stacks to make mine look like the turd it is! Just kidding, dude, yours look great! BTW your dead on about the wood drying out fast, I know ash is a quick drying wood, but I swear the splits are dry in a day or two. Probably doesn't hurt that the beetle had killed these trees long before I dropped them.


Matt, when I researched the round wood pile, they say to place the wood in the center vertical to promote air flow from bottom to top to aid in seasoning the wood inside. Our was built last fall with fresh cut oak and maple and the outer wood measures less than 20% moisture.


----------



## svk

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 366792
> 
> Matt, when I researched the round wood pile, they say to place the wood in the center vertical to promote air flow from bottom to top to aid in seasoning the wood inside. Our was built last fall with fresh cut oak and maple and the outer wood measures less than 20% moisture. View attachment 366791


That's the best one I've seen. Nice work!


----------



## mac13

these are my firewood, right for this winter and left for the next. 


and this is my firewood equipment


----------



## rev_2004

Been busy the last few weekends. Lots of oak, maple, locust.


----------



## Whitespider

marcy-m said:


> _*Here's ours: not a great picture of it*_



 Wood pile, swimming pool, swing set, play house... and a beer cooler?? All in the same picture??
Just what exactly are you teachin' them there kids anyway??


----------



## chucker

it's either been to hot or to wet to get much done this year so had to break the bank an pay the piper to make winter a little easier! 12 cords of dead standing red oak should help to fill those voids from the to hot/to wet days???


----------



## ford4500

few more cord to deliver then just need to move the rest down to the house befor things get to cold


----------



## marcy-m

Whitespider said:


> Wood pile, swimming pool, swing set, play house... and a beer cooler?? All in the same picture??
> Just what exactly are you teachin' them there kids anyway??



Ha ha I didn't think of that! Taking their raising seriously  that cooler is filled with kindling 

It's a total mess in the splitting area at the moment. We bring in stuff from time to time, but I haven't sharpened my saw yet. My #1 splitter is busy with school and basketball. I know if I cut some logs down, she would enjoy taking her frustrations out on some wood. Gotta get it in gear!


----------



## beerbelly

marcy-m said:


> * that cooler is filled with kindling*



Shame on you!!!!!!


----------



## jhoff310

Here's my mess as of last night. Have 12 cords split and stacked, not including the 5 for this winter. 

Jeff


----------



## treecutterjr

my wood pile hardly ever gets bigger than the truck. Split it, load it, and deliver it!


----------



## jrider

Couldn't get a good picture with all 3 piles but I figure its around 95 cords


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

55" white oak


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

53 10 wheeler truck loads


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## mn woodcutter

Stop it Tom! It's making me crazy! Hahaha. I'm in awe!


----------



## dancan

Tom , you suck .
And I mean that in the kindest of ways LOL


----------



## MechanicMatt

Tom, can you show a pic of your processor, or splitter, or what ever it is that you use to mass produce the wood like that.


----------



## nbouley010

MechanicMatt said:


> Tom, can you show a pic of your processor, or splitter, or what ever it is that you use to mass produce the wood like that.



Think he should share his blueprints for his 3d wood printer


----------



## zogger

What gets me with bro Tom and his wood pile is...this dude is a machine! Firewood is job two, he is primarily up in a saddle in a tree as job one.


----------



## tomtrees58

6 way wedge on the tw


----------



## stihly dan

Tom should be banned from this thread. Yes penis envy. I mean wood envy.


----------



## nbouley010

stihly dan said:


> Yes penis envy. I mean wood envy


Well first time I saw this thread it was morning.... so I would dare to say morning wood envy


----------



## beerbelly

I have said it before. I live in upstate NY. South of the Adirondacks and east of the Catskills. I SWEAR, we don't have as much wood up here as Tom has on his plot on LI! Waz up wit dat???? Dude....you are a machine!


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

I noticed that none of these piles are shrinkwraped am I the only one that does that to green wood?


----------



## porta mill

here is my wood pile just a small one compared to some this will heat two houses and all the domestic hot water . and I had to get my fire wood helper in one of the pic's. all the wood cut split and stacked by me and the dog . the pic with the log are saw logs but if they are needed to keep warm they will be fire wood . the last pic is the hungry wood eater .


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

40 cords out the door


----------



## tomtrees58

a little Norway maple


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## MechanicMatt

Tom, your sir are the firewood KING


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

Wow, I thought I was hot **** with my five cords of walnut, 3 cords of elm and one of mixed wood, you sire, have put me to shame, pile looks good tho, lot of work there


----------



## nbouley010

Yes. Please.


----------



## Mapcinq

Havent posted in a while. I drove up to my cabin on Saturday, for something to do. Decided to get a bit of wood while I was there (I dont heat my home with wood, purely for enjoyment). I saw a hooter while I was there.


----------



## palbin




----------



## zogger

That's gonna take some serious skilled sawing to process!


----------



## blacklocst

palbin said:


> View attachment 373813


I figured you being from Sweden and all that you would have a Fiskars.


----------



## Herd8497

Bravo! Well played blacklocst


----------



## beerbelly

blacklocst said:


> I figured you being from Sweden and all that you would have a Fiskars.


Fiskers=Finland...one country over. Probably prefers a Wetterlings!


----------



## blacklocst

beerbelly said:


> Fiskers=Finland...one country over. Probably prefers a Wetterlings!



Finland, Sweden whats the difference... just kidding.


----------



## viking01

blacklocst said:


> Finland, Sweden whats the difference... just kidding.



Careful there, I'm a fully fledged swede viking (even if I'm currently living in froggy-eater-land  ), I might arm my drakkar and sail across the pond to serve a proper correction!


----------



## blacklocst

viking01 said:


> Careful there, I'm a fully fledged swede viking (even if I'm currently living in froggy-eater-land  ), I might arm my drakkar and sail across the pond to serve a proper correction!


And don't forget to throw one of those purple rounds in as well.


----------



## Jakers

bump 
I like this thread


----------



## chuckwood

At the moment, I have 4 woodpiles, I'm attaching a pic of one of them. The one next to my house, that I feed my wood heater with, isn't a pile, it's a stack. The others are in the woods, and they are piles on pallets. I fill up the front end loader, which holds a lot of wood because I have forks on it and a plywood platform on the forks. I dump the split wood on a big piles, the pile in my pic is around 8 feet high. I ain't stackin' because I just don't have time to do it, I dump and run. People tell me that the insides of these big dumped piles won't dry. Maybe it's an issue, maybe not. I plan to draw from the outside layers of those piles and sell/give away the wood. I'm starting a new pile right now, I'm clearing out some of my woods, the firewood is a byproduct. 
I'll find out soon enough just how seasoned the outside layers of these piles are gonna be.


----------



## thinkrtinker

opcorn:
That is a nice pile
want to try that this summer


----------



## mainewoods

That is what firewood dealers do with their processed wood. Wind, sun and time will give you some nice wood. Beautiful spot there chucker, any man would be proud to own it.


----------



## mainewoods

Anyone heard from Shanelogs (op) that started this thread? He hasn't been seen on here since July 14th.


----------



## tomtrees58

he's on fb all the time


----------



## mainewoods

That's good, guess it means he's ok.


----------



## chucker

received the third semi load of logs at noon today, unexpected at this time and a week ahead of time ! nice 12 cord load at 6 white birch and 6 of red oak all green ... will post pics tomorrow after a 3 cord out going delivery of mixed wood.... bring on the deep snow !! 2 more semi loads on the list yet for delivery b4 the end of the year....


----------



## chucker

chucker said:


> View attachment 380882
> View attachment 380881
> View attachment 380879
> View attachment 380878
> View attachment 380877
> received the third semi load of logs at noon today, unexpected at this time and a week ahead of time ! nice 12 cord load at 6 white birch and 6 of red oak all green ... will post pics tomorrow after a 3 cord out going delivery of mixed wood.... bring on the deep snow !! 2 more semi loads on the list yet for delivery b4 the end of the year....


 UPDATED PHOTO'S!!


----------



## svk

How much did that load run you?


----------



## chucker

A MIXED LOAD OF 50/50 GREEN IS $1075.40 @95.00 PER CD FOR A TOTAL OF11.32 CORDS....


----------



## svk

About the same over here, 100 bucks give or take.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

Dang where u guys at, a cord of hedge goes for100-150 , hackberry oak goes for 65 75 a cord seasoned split and stacked in central ks


----------



## svk

UnforsakenGhost said:


> Dang where u guys at, a cord of hedge goes for100-150 , hackberry oak goes for 65 75 a cord seasoned split and stacked in central ks


Split oak goes for $75 a cord???


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

Depending upon where u look, local paper has mixed hardwood advertised for 75 a cord, Craigslist has it for 100, and another paper has seasoned walnut advertised for 125 a cord


----------



## tomtrees58

man that too low we get 250 a cord + 75 stacking


----------



## blacklocst

A face cord or a 128 cubic foot cord?


----------



## svk

That's got to be face cord price....


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

It wasnt specified, and i Never called to ask, guess I never thought about face cord,


----------



## StephieDoll

I have great neighbors. 1 of them use the wood as well. I have more just outside of town that we sell and he heats 100% with wood. Reminds me that I need more wood, yes, more wood would be very good. Must find new wood fairy. Wooooooooooddddddd


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

Nice lookin stack u have there, mine will be there soon enough, just got permission to cut up the tops from 11 truck loads of logs


----------



## kz1000

Juniper, ceder and Oak, might be a few others.


----------



## treebilly

A few from last year


----------



## Jimbo209

My gumtree stash all hand split with a x27

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39

I cut this recently died red oak, and split and stacked it in place where it will season till ready. I make these 1 cord stacks and leave them, tucked, out of sight, and out of the way. It is easy for me to keep track of my reserve, and easy enough for me to access them with my ATV and trailer when they are ready. I will serve no firewood before it's time.




All straight grain Red Oak, split with the x27, my portable wood processing system


----------



## Jimbo209

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/26/fcf
[IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/11/26/2497850aab867331464565da250fee78.jpg





Sent from my full chisel XT910


----------



## Jimbo209

Sent from my full chisel XT910


----------



## zogger

Jimbo209 said:


> Sent from my full chisel XT910



Pretty slick wood hauler there!


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> Pretty slick wood hauler there!


(Swamp logger!)

Philbert


----------



## blacklocst

Jere39 said:


> I cut this recently died red oak, and split and stacked it in place where it will season till ready. I make these 1 cord stacks and leave them, tucked, out of sight, and out of the way. It is easy for me to keep track of my reserve, and easy enough for me to access them with my ATV and trailer when they are ready. I will serve no firewood before it's time.
> 
> View attachment 382157
> 
> 
> All straight grain Red Oak, split with the x27, my portable wood processing system


Do you purposely stack bark down?


----------



## Jere39

blacklocst said:


> Do you purposely stack bark down?



For the most part, I do. Over 90% of it is bark-side down. To be honest, this was an unusual tree, most of what I process has no bark left. But, even then, the exposed center is stacked "face up".


----------



## blacklocst

Jere39 said:


> For the most part, I do. Over 90% of it is bark-side down. To be honest, this was an unusual tree, most of what I process has no bark left. But, even then, the exposed center is stacked "face up".View attachment 382337


I don't make a point of stacking bark up or down but I subconsciously stack bark up. Has that debate been settled whether up or down is better.


----------



## zogger

blacklocst said:


> I don't make a point of stacking bark up or down but I subconsciously stack bark up. Has that debate been settled whether up or down is better.



I like bark down for most of it, and the top bark up. I like how bark up sheds rainwater off the top of the stack (done correctly like shingles), and bark down for most of the rest because condensation/dew water will get in there a little, freeze a few times, and bust it loose (along with the regular drying, etc). Then before it comes into the house, a few whacks together and it should all or mostly fall off. 

Can't always do the stack that way, but like it when I can.

I don't go way out of my way to lose the bark, but if it comes off easy, swell.


----------



## Guswhit

Well I've gotten a good start for campfire wood for the next year. It only needs to be down to around 24% for descent campfires and no complaints.









Mostly pin, burr oak , locust and ash. A couple more weeks of weather like we've been having and I'll have it made! I'd like to do 7,000-8,000 bundles this year! Probably wishful thinking. Ran into a new place to cut with some oak that is incredible! Try and get some pics after the holidays.


----------



## zogger

Guswhit said:


> Well I've gotten a good start for campfire wood for the next year. It only needs to be down to around 24% for descent campfires and no complaints.
> 
> Mostly pin, burr oak , locust and ash. A couple more weeks of weather like we've been having and I'll have it made! I'd like to do 7,000-8,000 bundles this year! Probably wishful thinking. Ran into a new place to cut with some oak that is incredible! Try and get some pics after the holidays.



Wish I had a market for that many bundles! I'd be a wrappin fo! hahaha
think I sold hmmmabout 7-8 bundles so far this season, slow ain't the word for it. There's twice as many guys selling firewood this year it seems, see stacks for sale in peoples yards all over, and except for a short cold snap two months ago, it has been mild, real mild really. Cool enough for little fires, but that's it.


----------



## Axfarmer

This is my driveway. I'm waiting for the ground to freeze so this green stuff can be stacked in the backyard. I got the wood on the yellow trailer stacked in the barn today.


----------



## StephieDoll

Got some Siberian elm Saturday. Just need to split, get to the back yard and stack it someplace. Also gave me a chance to play with the new to me Tommy Lift. This last cut has something in it so I'll need to work on cutting it out.


----------



## CRThomas

This is my mess.


----------



## Guswhit

zogger said:


> Wish I had a market for that many bundles! I'd be a wrappin fo! hahaha
> think I sold hmmmabout 7-8 bundles so far this season, slow ain't the word for it. There's twice as many guys selling firewood this year it seems, see stacks for sale in peoples yards all over, and except for a short cold snap two months ago, it has been mild, real mild really. Cool enough for little fires, but that's it.


Zogger, I am fortunate that I have a good in with the gov' officials in the area. They run three different parks out of this office and I have the benefit of being the supplier for all of them. The reason I get to do this is because I take care of getting rid of the trees/limbs that blow down or need to be removed for safety reasons throughout the year and keep the hunting trails opened up as well, supplying the split campfire wood out of this. Sure there is some junk wood, but it's just for campfires, needs to lite up, look and smell good. Really turns out to be win/win I think.


----------



## greendohn

A look inside the woodshed(notice the condensation on the roof? NOT good, need to open things up) These stacks are 16 foot long, 6 1/2 ft tall at the back, 7 1/2 at the front, about 12 feet wide(7 or 8 stacks, i've lost count) I have a load on the truck now that's going in there today. I have about 4 more full rows on the other side of the shed.


----------



## Philbert

I like the radio - music soothes the savage fire wood?

Philbert


----------



## greendohn

Philbert said:


> I like the radio - music soothes the savage fire wood?
> 
> Philbert



LOL,,I listen to the weather mostly,,kinda' background noise when I'm stacking,,,


----------



## CRThomas

greendohn said:


> View attachment 388846
> A look inside the woodshed(notice the condensation on the roof? NOT good, need to open things up) These stacks are 16 foot long, 6 1/2 ft tall at the back, 7 1/2 at the front, about 12 feet wide(7 or 8 stacks, i've lost count) I have a load on the truck now that's going in there today. I have about 4 more full rows on the other side of the shed.


 That is a nice looking ahead you got there I opened mine up on both ends it still sweats only when we don't have a little wind.


----------



## greendohn

CRThomas said:


> That is a nice looking ahead you got there I opened mine up on both ends it still sweats only when we don't have a little wind.



Yeah, my sides are all a "tarp" like material and I've gottem' all down tight,,I've been lucky to be cutting some red oak that is still pretty wet. I've thought about a couple more 8 foot sliding doors to make it easier to "open up",,I may do that when I (IF) I ever get metal sides on it,,thanks for the comment.


----------



## CRThomas

I need to build me a bigger pole barn but I am doing fine just the way I do it. I just dump it on the ground and split it and dry it when I need it. If it rots just push it over the hill. I've got a big pile of gum no body wants it some day I put my screw splinter on post hole dig on my tractor and do it they all ready sawed half way thru.


----------



## CRThomas

This wood


----------



## chucker

delivery was made last night of one load and two more this morning .... taking a total of 8 semi loads @12 cords average for next winter . these last 3 loads is some of the bigger trunks that the processer cant handle with the 28" head! the biggest butt end goes 34" and 28" @ 100" up on the first stick... wet as heck here with our warm winter conditions that way to many fools say that global warming don't exist, so much for what they don't know!!!!


----------



## chucker

the next two loads will be setting in water if we don't get a hard freeze real soon, just might have to send a few cords down the mud puddle to the chainsaw mill ? know of any river pig's that may need a short term job with few bennies???? lol


----------



## vanhalenps4

Well that's a tough act to follow but here's my backyard..


----------



## zogger

vanhalenps4 said:


> Well that's a tough act to follow but here's my backyard..



That's just fine man! There's a big diff between the personal scroungers and the big commercial sellers, heck, there's a big diff between inside heater owners and OWB/Furnace owners.


----------



## treebilly

I'm jelous of those log piles. All I can get from work is what doesn't work on the processor. 24" or bigger. Had a 6' long chunk of red oak last year that was 70" in diameter. What a pain in the arse, but did produce one heck of a stack of splits. Gonna haul more bigguns home Friday and Saturday and give the new TM splitter a workout next week end. Pics at a later date


----------



## chucker

well I am not a real commercial sales man(150 cd. a year), but I did luck out with the logger I am helping out felling the bigger trees that his processer wont handle! so for this fire wooder, it's get it while the getting's good.... the logger had 3 cords of 100" green ash stolen while he delivered load 2 and went back for load 3...... that's about 3 hours to have a small profit disappear! all there was , was a big pile of saw dust and noodles.


----------



## greendohn

vanhalenps4 said:


> Well that's a tough act to follow but here's my backyard..


Looking good to go!,,nice canoe, also!!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> well I am not a real commercial sales man(150 cd. a year), but I did luck out with the logger I am helping out felling the bigger trees that his processer wont handle! so for this fire wooder, it's get it while the getting's good.... the logger had 3 cords of 100" green ash stolen while he delivered load 2 and went back for load 3...... that's about 3 hours to have a small profit disappear! all there was , was a big pile of saw dust and noodles.


That takes some cajones to steal wood from a logger on an active job. Especially to think the guy bucked it on site!


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> That takes some cajones to steal wood from a logger on an active job. Especially to think the guy bucked it on site!


it takes all kinds in this world....


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> it takes all kinds in this world....


And those risking a chance encounter with a pissed off logger are definitely in the lower 50% of grey matter!


----------



## cantoo

chucker, should be easy to narrow it down and find the guy. If he did it that fast he obviously had a Stihl. So that rules out the other slower saw guys like huskys, poulans, johnsereds etc.


----------



## chucker

cantoo said:


> chucker, should be easy to narrow it down and find the guy. If he did it that fast he obviously had a Stihl. So that rules out the other slower saw guys like huskys, poulans, johnsereds etc.


the low life thieves run in packs of 4 usually wearing 1 ton trucks which the law has an eye on a few , but don't really want to deal with this kind of chit!! both the low price of the theft and their kind that the flea bag judge lets go with a warning!! tax payers dollars at unwork! welfare rats, beer money or drugs... take your pick!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sounds like the fine fellas that one third of my paycheck goes to supporting. They should make people take a piss test to get goverment assistance.


----------



## chucker

MechanicMatt said:


> Sounds like the fine fellas that one third of my paycheck goes to supporting. They should make people take a piss test to get goverment assistance.


----------



## chucker

who needs gov. ass. when you can steel what you need to make ends meet and not have to show up for work ed. at the local unemployment office? BTW, why is it called the "EMPLOYMENT OFFICE" anyways? what a joke!


----------



## MechanicMatt

I can go on for hours about the problems I have with the way this country is run, let's not mucky up this thread. Sorry I started it. Back to firewood fellas!


----------



## TIMberbear

Here's a few pics from the past 2 weekends:
load#1
load#2
load#3
Gratuitous saw shot!
Load #4 from this past Saturday.
Puttin it in the boiler room.(its what my dad named it so it has stucklol
Inside the boiler room. When the wife and I finished, both front baskets were heaped up the same and the rear was level. Its Tuesday now and the front basket is just now becoming level. I figure as I empty one, Ill fill with the one in back and just keep moving the wood up to the heater and refill the ones in back.


----------



## Rockarosa

I worked in a Steel mill for 42 years. We had 1200 employees when I started in 1970. Every time they hired the quality of people got worse. When it shut down in 2012 we only had 150 people working. Amazing to me was 49 of those people were granted disability. One guy got disability for a bad back. He is doing concrete work under the table. A couple guys called me and told me to apply and I said why would I apply when nothing is wrong. I paid my way all my life, not going to change now. This country is in trouble!


----------



## CRThomas

You are right our wages are low but productive is way down I mean way down. That's the reason my wife and I do it all. And we live nice.


----------



## al-k

a red oak that got hit by lighting a couple of years ago, next years firewood. i spilt in the woods then move to wood sheds in the spring.


----------



## stratton

MechanicMatt said:


> Sounds like the fine fellas that one third of my paycheck goes to supporting. They should make people take a piss test to get goverment assistance.


YES SIR +1


----------



## CRThomas

Illinois tried that and make people work for there check they got lawyers and went to supreme court and one now they setting on there porches laughing at us tax payers. Little town I live in 80 plus are on government assistant. I am to but I work for my s.s.


----------



## CRThomas

they should hold a rannkember: 18774"]Here's a few pics from the past 2 weekends:View attachment 389044
load#1View attachment 389045
load#2View attachment 389046
load#3View attachment 389047
Gratuitous saw shot!View attachment 389048
Load #4 from this past Saturday.View attachment 389049
Puttin it in the boiler room.(its what my dad named it so it has stucklolView attachment 389051
Inside the boiler room. When the wife and I finished, both front baskets were heaped up the same and the rear was level. Its Tuesday now and the front basket is just now becoming level. I figure as I empty one, Ill fill with the one in back and just keep moving the wood up to the heater and refill the ones in back.[/QUOTE]
Where did you get those baskets tjey


----------



## chucker

MechanicMatt said:


> So you are on gov. Assistance? CRThomas??? And your able bodied enough to make firewood?? Must be a illinois thing....... isn't that the state with the crocked governer, and where we got this great president from? Figured!


man you are tough! now I have heard of "shout outs" but this sounds like a "CALL OUT" ???? WOW!


----------



## jrider

CRT Thomas is in his 70's. why shouldn't he collect something he's paid into all his life??


----------



## MechanicMatt

Well if he is in his 70's he does desrve what he is entitled to, and I APOLOGIZE. I assumed a guy that makes wood like he does was a younger man. I guess I made a @ss out of my self assuming. If your old enougn to collect Social Security and that the assistance your getting, I truely do apilogize mr Thomas.


----------



## TIMberbear

I bought the baskets from a bin recycling plant here in town. They rinse them out with steam and return them to use.


----------



## tla100

What they get for a basket by you? Usually go for $45-50 depending on how many you buy around here


----------



## CRThomas

CRThomas said:


> Illinois tried that and make people work for there check they got lawyers and went to supreme court and one now they setting on there porches laughing at us tax payers. Little town I live in 80 plus are on government assistant. I am to but I work for my s.s.





MechanicMatt said:


> So you are on gov. Assistance? CRThomas??? And your able bodied enough to make firewood?? Must be a illinois thing....... isn't that the state with the crocked governer, and where we got this great president from? Figured!


----------



## CRThomas

Thanks for the basket info Happy Holidays


----------



## treebilly

Got a busy four day weekend ahead of me. Everything there is broke into manageable pieces and stacked nice so I should be able to knock out most of it


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

35 cord so far last week


----------



## treebilly

tomtrees58 said:


> 35 cord so far last week



Now that's impressive. I figure a little over 20 cord at my place. I am envious of that TW. Winter weekends is the only time I have to deal with firewood so I can't justify one at the present time. You split more in a week than I sell in a season. I'm gonna guess that you aren't a one or two man show.


----------



## tomtrees58

yup I cut 150 cords a year just me part time other time I am a arborist w a tw you can do 1 cord and hr


----------



## tomtrees58

other side of drive way


----------



## KiwiBro

New Hampster said:


> ALL government is crooked by its very nature. It's a middle man of representation, a poor substitute for ones own effort and a bad return on investment. Who represents you better than you? Nobody, that's who.
> Because of this, government is by it's very nature, a mental illness; a shoddy con-man.
> So, everything that comes forth from it is too. Just like the Ponze Scheme called, "Social Security".
> Those that got in early will at least see some small return, while the kids putting in now are going to get porked.
> 
> The irony being, the government is the biggest thief there is. What is a bail-out? It's corporate welfare for an over-privileged few that can not shoulder the burden of their own failures and it is massive in comparison to ANY and all socialized benefits. It doesn't even fit into a category of traditional government. It's an Oligarchy theft; an organized gang/mob.
> The lower 30% of people who receive benefits and do nothing are like a speck of sand on a beach in comparison to the TRILLIONS that are being stolen from us through engineered boom and bust cycles on Wall St., in addition to the "passing the buck" of inflationary pressures as they print our dollar into oblivion.
> The way I see it, It's government that has stolen life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. So, because I enjoy working and doing things, it's not my preference to be in that position,
> but I don't think a small minority of people deserve ridicule. We're all in this together whether you like it or not.
> My approach is always to encourage others to strive, not guilt them into it.
> People who have given up hope need encouragement, not more shame. They're already hurting. This rant should probably not be in here. Sorry for the thread jacking.



Spot on and very well said!
It's just such a shame that too many of us expect an ignorance defence will hold water when it's time to face our children and grandchildren who wonder why we were so willing to kick the can down the road rather than leave our societies in better shape than we found it. My generation and to some extent my parents generation, at least here in NZ, need to be roasted by future generations for absolutely disgraceful stewardship. There are small pockets of victories, but the overall trend is into the sewer and not enough people seem to care and of those who claim they do, too many waive their hands in the air and claim they can't do a thing to change it so they don't bother trying. It's absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## treebilly

I'm a full time arb also. Hoping to up my sales in the next few years. My first 20 cord I split goes to my burner and to my parents. I need to get myself in gear so I can get ahead and double my cordage. BACK TO THE PILE


----------



## svk

My staging area for winter burning. New load of ash brought in today.


----------



## zogger

tomtrees58 said:


> yup I cut 150 cords a year just me part time other time I am a arborist w a tw you can do 1 cord and hr



Well, shoot...my coffee doesn't work that great, what brand you drink?

HAHAHAHAHA

Always like seeing your stacks!


----------



## CRThomas

We are living in a world in this country USA The coverment is paying lazy people to vote for them and filling there pockets with big bucks. Well fare people will tell you they make more money is not working. I see you fellows storing and working with firewood the work is hard and that lets me know there is people who are not afraid of work


----------



## Guswhit

Knee has healed up enough to let me got to the wood pile for a little while on New Years Day. Had 16 pickup loads of rounds waiting for me. It'll have to wait for a while longer, but I did make a small dent.


----------



## Wildwinger

Here's most of my wood for next year..about 2 cord
Hoping I have a bit left over after this winter


----------



## Philbert

Nice!

Welcome to A.S!

Philbert


----------



## treebilly

Had a few bigger pieces hiding in my manageable pile. Good excuse to use the new toy. My back rejoices!!


----------



## luckydad

How much does one of those splitters cost Treebilly ??


----------



## treebilly

A touch over $3k. I have a dealer 45 minutes from me so I picked it up. It's just for busting up the big pieces into manageable size. It's a bit hard to see smaller sized wood. Just to try it I cut a piece of 10"maple to firewood length without even a grunt out of the machine.


----------



## stratton

treebilly said:


> View attachment 391335
> A touch over $3k. I have a dealer 45 minutes from me so I picked it up. It's just for busting up the big pieces into manageable size. It's a bit hard to see smaller sized wood. Just to try it I cut a piece of 10"maple to firewood length without even a grunt out of the machine.


Treebilly, I have splitfire model similar to yours.. Gotta love it for the big boys.!!!


----------



## Jakers

Here's my splitting area, wood pile, and how I bring my wood down the hill to the house.


----------



## hupte

i cant find a good place to take one pic of the whole wood lot. here is kind of a left to right set of pictures all taken from the same point. first pic is the left side. 





here is the center, its really hard to see from this pic but the log stacks are about 12 ft wide and 4 rows deep. 




here is the right side.


----------



## StephieDoll

That's alot of wood. Looks great.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Guswhit said:


> View attachment 391281
> View attachment 391282
> View attachment 391283
> View attachment 391284
> View attachment 391285
> View attachment 391281
> Knee has healed up enough to let me got to the wood pile for a little while on New Years Day. Had 16 pickup loads of rounds waiting for me. It'll have to wait for a while longer, but I did make a small dent.


From the pictures it looks like you make really small splits. What's your reason for that? Faster drying?


----------



## deadtrees

Tomtrees58; Do those huge piles actually air dry and how long does it take?


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Freakingstang




----------



## mn woodcutter

Jakers said:


> Here's my splitting area, wood pile, and how I bring my wood down the hill to the house.
> 
> View attachment 391704
> 
> 
> View attachment 391705


Moving your firewood from inside a heated cab?! Nice man!


----------



## Jakers

mn woodcutter said:


> Moving your firewood from inside a heated cab?! Nice man!


i still have to load the boxes every two weeks or so. i only have two made at the time. i burn through roughly 12-14 cord a year so i spend a lot of time preparing firewood. ill snap some pictures of the log piles i bring home from jobs next trip up the hill. it got too dark yesterday


----------



## Guswhit

mn woodcutter said:


> From the pictures it looks like you make really small splits. What's your reason for that? Faster drying?


This is my wood that gets bagged for campers at parks. You know, the over priced bundled wood.


----------



## Wildwinger

Jakers said:


> i still have to load the boxes every two weeks or so. i only have two made at the time. i burn through roughly 12-14 cord a year so i spend a lot of time preparing firewood. ill snap some pictures of the log piles i bring home from jobs next trip up the hill. it got too dark yesterday



One day I'll have a setup like that. I'll split and stack onto pallet-crib things, and then not touch the wood until it goes inside my house. 

I just need a few things first. Like a tractor. And a woodshed that I can drive said tractor into. And a house. Then I'll be all set


----------



## caw

I'm on a small scale, hand splitting for exercise. [photo="medium"]2369[/photo]


----------



## mn woodcutter

Guswhit said:


> This is my wood that gets bagged for campers at parks. You know, the over priced bundled wood.


Well that makes sense!


----------



## NZMatt

Just getting into this loving how good the exercise is for me split and stacked this in four hours over two nights. Have been hand splitting for a good year now only just kept up through winter as its our first year hear but getting a good stockpile going now (midsummer). Could have kept going tonight but was getting dark. Learned the other night not to wear shorts when splitting my shins copped a bit heh. Nothing like productive hard work to make a guy feel satisfied. Learned pretty much everything I know from this forum and getting out there and doing it.


----------



## gtrr4

I was looking for this thread a while back.


----------



## treebilly

That's nice for drying having that corn field behind it. Lots of air flow


----------



## mower16

Some nice ideas in this thread


----------



## gtrr4

treebilly said:


> That's nice for drying having that corn field behind it. Lots of air flow


 
I know it that the corn would eliminate some air flow once it gets to a certain height. But it is only about 3 months out of the year and next year it will be beans. So raelly only an issue 3 months every two years. But it really is the only space I have.


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## svk

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 392961


Love those old pictures. Our hunting cabin is built on the site of a 1912 logging camp. They did it just like that back then.


----------



## zogger

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 392961



Way cool! About a good solid one week load for some of the guys here with smoke dragon OWBs......

I'd like to know how they stacked that, besides "very carefully".


----------



## Philbert

A number of things impress me from photos like that:
- HOW did they stack them that high without a crane*?
- WHY did they stack them that high?
- WHO thought that it would be a good idea to pull sleds that top heavy (certainly not the horses!) ?
- The logs are chained together now, but were they secured at each level while stacking?
- Is the guy at the top why workers' compensation insurance was invented?

*I know that they used swing arms and pulleys to lift the logs, but it would seem a lot saner to break that into 2 or 3 loads for handling, curves, trail wear, stopping, unloading, etc. Wonder if this was standard practice or done for the photo op?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> A number of things impress me from photos like that:
> - HOW did they stack them that high without a crane*?
> - WHY did they stack them that high?
> - WHO thought that it would be a good idea to pull sleds that top heavy (certainly not the horses!) ?
> - The logs are chained together now, but were they secured at each level while stacking?
> - Is the guy at the top why workers' compensation insurance was invented?
> 
> *I know that they used swing arms and pulleys to lift the logs, but it would seem a lot saner to break that into 2 or 3 loads for handling, curves, trail wear, stopping, unloading, etc. Wonder if this was standard practice or done for the photo op?
> 
> Philbert


From what I know they usually stacked about half that high.

Sleigh roads were almost perfectly flat (several hills around our hunting cabin have sleigh road beds trenched right through them-easier for men with shovels to move a hill than move hundreds of loads over the hill). The roads were iced over and the horses had shoes with fairly good sized spikes for traction. So as long as the load was lashed it didnt take much efford to move across ice.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Sleigh roads were almost perfectly flat



Might depend on where you were at. Check out the roads in some of these historical logging videos.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-west-coast-logging-legacy-video.264326/

Philbert


----------



## svk

Definitely a different story out there, by us they did everyting to control elevation.


----------



## midwest_170

gtrr4 said:


> I was looking for this thread a while back.
> View attachment 392650



Do you leave those traps on in the summertime?


----------



## HD2010

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 392961


 
I would not want to be the guy untieing that load.


----------



## gtrr4

midwest_170 said:


> Do you leave those traps on in the summertime?


No, they come off. Only there for the fall rains and the winter snow.


----------



## Oldmaple

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 392961


Impressive work the loggers of the day did. All hand work (no such thing as a chainsaw in those days). Lots of axe work, 2 man crosscut saws, etc. Then load logs and have the teamsters haul them to the river to wait for the spring thaw. Work outside in the winter before gore tex, polypropolene and thinsulate.


----------



## svk

Oldmaple said:


> Impressive work the loggers of the day did. All hand work (no such thing as a chainsaw in those days). Lots of axe work, 2 man crosscut saws, etc. Then load logs and have the teamsters haul them to the river to wait for the spring thaw. Work outside in the winter before gore tex, polypropolene and thinsulate.


Despite being very experienced, I cannot imagine the amount and severity of injuries when something bad did happen around all of those big logs.


----------



## Gypo Logger

zogger said:


> Way cool! About a good solid one week load for some of the guys here with smoke dragon OWBs......
> 
> I'd like to know how they stacked that, besides "very carefully".


I don't think a team that small would haul a load that big. Loads like that were known as brag loads.


----------



## chucker

a good team of draft horse's can and did pull loads of that quality... equipped with ice cleat/winter shoes pulling on a frozen down (water drenched, frozen to slicken the pulling from friction) skid road once it's broke free! this load looks to be all hard wood tho, soft woods weight will very! so I am told? "four ups" were used to "double team" with the pictured loads.....


----------



## svk

I think I've got a "winter" horseshoe at the cabin somewhere. I'll try to dig it out and get a pic next time I'm up


----------



## al-k

here is a ash my helper and i have been working on


----------



## Ronaldo

al-k said:


> here is a ash my helper and i have been working on


Those are some BIG trees!


----------



## Tjcole50

Next to the garage for now. I hope to buy some land behind me in the future. If not I am going to build a 40 ft long 6 ft deep fire wood storage and it will also be a privacy fence to my neighbor on the right. Might as well make a dual purpose fence! Also plan a small building to house my saws, tractor, atv , splitter etc. That will be my splitting area. For now it's a pile where ever I feel like throwing [emoji20]


----------



## mr.finn

Here is mine as of the other day. Trying to put the hurt on that log pile with all this nice weather.


----------



## Sty57

Here's mine. Two rows in each, started the week before Christmas.


----------



## StephieDoll

What's all that white stuff?

Nice stack and equipment. My buddy has 2 IH 686 tractors and they come in very handy.


----------



## Sty57

It's called SNOW. 
Been a fairly mild winter so far, had a little cold snap the week of Christmas but not a lot of snow. By this time last year we could hardly get out in the woods anymore.


----------



## StephieDoll

A couple of pictures from last weekend. 

Would like to get a few more cords this summer to keep up with usage.


----------



## Sty57

What is all that Brown & Green stuff on the ground?


----------



## StephieDoll

Do you mean the dirt and weeds?


----------



## Sty57

Is that what its called? I haven't seen that in awhile.


----------



## Guswhit

StephieDoll said:


> Do you mean the dirt and weeds?



Does it even get cold enough there to justify having a fire?


----------



## shamusturbo

I just bought a processor from just north of Daytona Beach Florida (to the left). I still can't figure it out but I suppose the entire country burns wood in some form or fashion.....remember, fires are one of natures most powerful aphrodisiacs......


----------



## mr.finn

shamusturbo said:


> I just bought a processor from just north of Daytona Beach Florida (to the left). I still can't figure it out but I suppose the entire country burns wood in some form or fashion.....remember, fires are one of natures most powerful aphrodisiacs......View attachment 397532


I was thinking the same thing, firewood in Florida? Like you said though. Who makes the processor?


----------



## svk

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 392961



Here's the shoes they used.


----------



## Guswhit

This darn pile will just NOT end! I can't seem to get finished. I think someone keeps bringing me rounds.


----------



## Rockjock

svk said:


> I think I've got a "winter" horseshoe at the cabin somewhere. I'll try to dig it out and get a pic next time I'm up


I have them on my mare, They are called corks. looking at that pic I have to say not a chance.


----------



## svk

Rockjock said:


> I have them on my mare, They are called corks. looking at that pic I have to say not a chance.


Not a chance for what?


----------



## Rockjock

svk said:


> Not a chance for what?



oh to pull those logs.
2 Belgian horses can pull up to 32,000 pounds together but these are not Belgians. That being said those are horses that are bred to pull, fed the highest quality of feed and are treated like olympic athletes. Back in the day horses such as those in the photo were fed straight hay and or oats. There was no selective breeding and no supplements. Also looking at the photos they look like diluted mix of draft and cart horse. I do like the photo and have it pinned up at the barn as a funny as if pic.


----------



## Alu

The bigger logs are made to boards whith a slabbing mill.




When I use the hakki pilke oh 60 straight in the big bags!
For spring this year i get to fill my big tipp hanger (ca10x5x5foot) and deliver it direktly.


----------



## Festus

This is a pile I've been building on my hunting land. There is only about 4 acres that is thickly wooded. It's cut off from the rest of the land by a bayou. An old oxbow of the Wolf River. I can only get to it on some winters. Usually there is too much snow to haul wood with my ATV. This year has been perfect. It was flooded just enough that some of the rough spots are iced over solid and there hasn't been that much snow. I can actually drive my truck right down and park it on the bayou. I just haul it up to the edge of the flood zone. It can sit there until I have time to haul it home on my big trailer.


I've been working on it about a day out of every weekend.


----------



## TeeMan

Festus said:


> This is a pile I've been building on my hunting land. There is only about 4 acres that is thickly wooded. It's cut off from the rest of the land by a bayou. An old oxbow of the Wolf River. I can only get to it on some winters. Usually there is too much snow to haul wood with my ATV. This year has been perfect. It was flooded just enough that some of the rough spots are iced over solid and there hasn't been that much snow. I can actually drive my truck right down and park it on the bayou. I just haul it up to the edge of the flood zone. It can sit there until I have time to haul it home on my big trailer.View attachment 400018
> 
> 
> I've been working on it about a day out of every weekend.



Y'all have Bayous way up there, ha!


----------



## locochainsaw

Alu said:


> The bigger logs are made to boards whith a slabbing mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use the hakki pilke oh 60 straight in the big bags!
> For spring this year i get to fill my big tipp hanger (ca10x5x5foot) and deliver it direktly.


Is that a splitter for the mini on the ground? If so how big of a round will that machine handle?


----------



## Alu

Yes, it originally had wheels! 25 ton pressure. Havent tryed it mounted yet but beleve this is better when diameter is 20" and back acking. Oak and other big hard wood is better to slab mill, birck is the preffered firewood here



this is the label..


----------



## Stihlman441

This is the set up we use both are made by Whitlands Engineering in Australia,they are the biggest they make in both types.
The green one is what they call a Superaxe and the other vertical T blade type an Ozzychopper.


----------



## StephieDoll

Got a little done yesterday.
with this left to do.


Just some elm I picked up a couple of weeks ago, but those bigger rounds give off lots of splits


----------



## TeeMan

My friend and I cut a couple of truckloads each of some smaller red oak and pecan and a trailer load each of these larger red oak rounds over the weekend. This is my half of it waiting to be split! We also have the rest of the pecan tree in large rounds we still need to go back to pick up. Not bad for a half day Saturday (ran into saw troubles) and a full day Sunday. We had also cut up two truckloads of red oak last weekend which we split Friday before going out there to get this over the weekend.


----------



## Coro cutter

Picture of the wood splitter and there will be more photos of wood pile to come


It's been around awhile done a bit of work had a cross cutsaw and a chute for catching saw dust and the converyer belt which is brilliant for loading as you split


----------



## Jakers

thats a pretty slick set up there coro


----------



## Coro cutter

Jakers said:


> thats a pretty slick set up there coro



Yeah it works for me it's getting abit old now but should last a long time but still puts out about 8cm3 in 3 or 4 hours
Just rough figures


----------



## chuckwood

I've got three piles out in the woods so far, all on pallets. One pile is seasoned, I started it last year, and it's been uncovered and out in the open. The wood seems to burn just fine even though it's exposed to the elements. The "elements" have gotten severe, no power on tuesday, big ice storm monday, cold and beautiful today with a bit of snow on top of the ice.


----------



## UnforsakenGhost

I thought I was cool with 7 cord, now I feel inadequate


----------



## Eagleknight

I had this thread subscribed, but it has been quiet for awhile. I didn't have much of a pile since I just started to burn in 2014. I have been working on splitting what I scrounged during the winter now. The area behind my garden I had transplanted some bushes, but ended up not using them. I need to get those out and fill in the hole and move a rock pile. I rented a dingo and cleared it out. Now I could start stacking on pallets. 







First row of pallets. My wood for burning this coming season is on the far right going the other direction. Once I use this up I am going to slap one more pallet down with another end to have all my rows going that way.





14" seems to be ideal for my Enviro Cabello 1200. So the middle row on the pallet I am stacking chunks and weird pieces.


----------



## StephieDoll

Now I just have all the bark and scraps to cleanup, sort through the leftover pallets and plant some grass. The stack along the north property line is for a neighbor. Hope to be at the magic 3 year plan for myself.


----------



## TeeMan

We just had one heck of a storm roll through South Louisiana; numerous trees down.


----------



## tla100

Got it cleaned up a little last week. Still lots of trash/bark/chips on ground. Couple wagons behind pallets in background. Then a large pile that may stay or stack, depending on how I feel. ABout 16' long and 10' wide 7-8' tall. 






Oh, that far left pallet is all 1"x2"x48" pine kindling. 













Here is some stuff got dropped off today, I posted it in the Scrounge thread, but not all read that.....2 loads ash 14-16' long 7' tall stack





Kind of out of order, some stuff got moved. Sunny pics are older


----------



## stihlfanboy




----------



## srb08

I split at two locations on my property.

This one is by the house.




This one is about 1/2 mile up the driveway. 
For those who were around when I had my run in with Katherine (the neighbor from hell), this is where I was cutting when we had our first.........................encounter.


----------



## KiwiBro

You all suck.
That is all I have to say.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## treebilly

I admire and despise you at the same time Tom Damn I gotta get busy


----------



## tomtrees58

80 cords so far for next year


----------



## Eagleknight

tomtrees58 said:


> 80 cords so far for next year


That's a lot of wood.


----------



## TeeMan

Eagleknight said:


> That's a lot of wood.


----------



## svk

Working away on my firepit wood. 

My wife told me to stack my wood here (two rows deep). 



I needed more room so the next load went here:



I still have room here so I may want to go back for one more load before we burn some of this.


----------



## sawjunky23

svk said:


> Working away on my firepit wood.
> 
> My wife told me to stack my wood here (two rows deep).
> View attachment 423796
> 
> 
> I needed more room so the next load went here:
> View attachment 423798
> 
> 
> I still have room here so I may want to go back for one more load before we burn some of this.
> 
> View attachment 423799


Nice Deck! I used to have a big deck like that but I got tired of staining it every two years! I tore it down and built one out of maintance free decking, love that you dont ever have to tich it but due to the cost, I had to downsize.......a lot.


----------



## svk

sawjunky23 said:


> Nice Deck! I used to have a big deck like that but I got tired of staining it every two years! I tore it down and built one out of maintance free decking, love that you dont ever have to tich it but due to the cost, I had to downsize.......a lot.


I hear you. We have a composite deck at the family cabin. Except for being a but slippery in wet snow we love it. Wood decks are always in some state of disrepair it seems. Except for the deck at my hunting cabin which is built with treated lumber. Sweep it off and you are good for another year.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> My wife told me to stack my wood here (two rows deep). . . I still have room here so I may want to go back for one more load before we burn some of this.



Are you going to have problems with critters living under your deck, with it walled in like that?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Are you going to have problems with critters living under your deck, with it walled in like that?
> 
> Philbert


There's nothing but crushed rock underneath there so I doubt it. I did see a baby bunny run underneath there but he was long gone when I tried to show the kids.


----------



## Grey




----------



## Tree Feller




----------



## Grey

Firewood Burner said:


> View attachment 424220


Great first post! Welcome aboard, mate.


----------



## tla100

Grey said:


>



Curious what kind of splitter you have there?


----------



## Grey

Echo / Bearcat 22 ton


----------



## Mike Mulback

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane



Nevada style


----------



## zogger

Mike Mulback said:


> Nevada style




HAHAHAHA! Certainly gets good air and sun!


----------



## brenndatomu

Mike Mulback said:


> Nevada style


Wow, doing that in Nevada probably qualifys that wood as kiln dried!


----------



## Erik B

All he has to do to get it in the fire is drop it down the chimney


----------



## locochainsaw

I finally had a little time to get a little split. It's not a mountain but a start.


----------



## chucker

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 426815
> I finally had a little time to get a little split. It's not a mountain but a start.


! if, everyone of them split's were a mole hill, I would venture to say you do have a small mountain growing.....


----------



## Stayalert




----------



## Mike Mulback

Great shot, some of that well seasoned?


----------



## Stayalert

Not yet…Will be the time it makes it to my boiler though...


----------



## locochainsaw

chucker said:


> ! if, everyone of them split's were a mole hill, I would venture to say you do have a small mountain growing.....


Hopefully it get big enough to justify buying a splitter for my skid steer I'm getting tired or wrestling rounds lol but it has to pay to expand


----------



## locochainsaw

Barn project kills free time but my buddy brought a little lift today prob saved me a few hours...


----------



## chucker

locochainsaw said:


> Hopefully it get big enough to justify buying a splitter for my skid steer I'm getting tired or wrestling rounds lol but it has to pay to expand


yupp!! it all starts with one block of split able wood to make you a wood addict! after that there's no hope for you ! just ask any of the other wood addict's here... lol


----------



## MuskokaSplitter




----------



## Mike Mulback

zogger said:


> HAHAHAHA! Certainly gets good air and sun!




Thats mostly all heartwood mesquite, been up there split about a month, already have 20% or less moisture when I broke some open


----------



## jrider

This is one of my favorite threads as I love to see what others use and what their setups look like. It does give me some insight though on why so many people claim 2 or 3 years for seasoning some woods such as oak with wood piles under shade trees, up against buildings, in sheds and such. Full sun and full exposure to the wind can really dry some wood out quickly. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## svk

My firepit stacks are now full.

The uglies row with another row behind it.


Judging by the top gap I'd say these are drying nicely.


This week's maple.


----------



## chucker

! steve, you are way ahead of me this week already! with the tree removal business in full swing there's not enough time in the day to hit the woods..... everyone that needs tree service wants to keep the wood so there's not much going to the mixed wood pile? lol which in all rights makes for a happy green day with the franklins building their way up!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ! steve, you are way ahead of me this week already! with the tree removal business in full swing there's not enough time in the day to hit the woods..... everyone that needs tree service wants to keep the wood so there's not much going to the mixed wood pile? lol which in all rights makes for a happy green day with the franklins building their way up!


Hey as long as the saw is running you are making green!


----------



## gulity1

SVK what kind-type,sort of rock, stone is that. I like the color variation. looks kind of like a mix of different granite's ? Easy storage for emergency wood. for oh chit!! I do like it.


----------



## svk

gulity1 said:


> SVK what kind-type,sort of rock, stone is that. I like the color variation. looks kind of like a mix of different granite's ? Easy storage for emergency wood. for oh chit!! I do like it.


I didn't put it in, but I'd say mixed granite is right.


----------



## troutbum

One log truck, all cut up


----------



## svk

Nice. Welcome to the site!


----------



## troutbum

Thanks...long time listener, first time caller. Finally decided to join the club. 

I was hoping to get a head start for fall, but a cold/wet May kept folks buying wood. Now its almost gone


----------



## Ronaldo

troutbum said:


> Thanks...long time listener, first time caller. Finally decided to join the club.
> 
> I was hoping to get a head start for fall, but a cold/wet May kept folks buying wood. Now its almost gone


Welcome! I was thinking you probably dont burn that much just for yourself. Nice pile.


----------



## troutbum

Not quite, I try to start the winter with 6-7 cords...but winter is October-may.


----------



## Smulax




----------



## zogger

Smulax said:


> View attachment 429482



Cool, you are building a holzhausen?


----------



## Smulax

zogger said:


> Cool, you are building a holzhausen?


Re building. 10' dia 8-9 ' tall lasted me all winter.


----------



## StephieDoll

Smulax, I like your choice in frosty beverages.


----------



## Stayalert

troutbum said:


> View attachment 427896
> 
> One log truck, all cut up


That's awesome Is that a ski resort or what? (all the condos lined up on some sort of pitch…..)


----------



## fireman33

Working on 2015 2016 woodpile


----------



## dancan

You buying 4' wood or you cutting it yourself ?
I could tell you were an Eastcoaster by the pic , there's a whip on the saw LOL


----------



## fireman33

dancan said:


> You buying 4' wood or you cutting it yourself ?
> I could tell you were an Eastcoaster by the pic , there's a whip on the saw LOL


I cut it myself


----------



## Mike Mulback

Mike Mulback said:


> Nevada style


Wood drying nicely
.


----------



## Deleted member 135597

For 2017-2018


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Woody harrelson said:


> For 2017-2018 View attachment 431185



the neatness. i got stacking envy lol


----------



## Davisio

Looks like about 15 weeks worth.... Not fancy. Functional. 9 more weeks worth left to split for next winter.


----------



## svk

Woody harrelson said:


> For 2017-2018 View attachment 431185


Seriously. You are making the rest of us look bad with stacks like that. Even @Whitespider


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Looks like some real nice straight splitting wood.

I like processing poplar here, it comes out like that. Birch, our premium wood, it's not often to get straight grained stuff.


----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> Looks like some real nice straight splitting wood.
> 
> I like processing poplar here, it comes out like that. Birch, our problem wood, it's not often to get straight grained stuff.


What kind of birch? White and yellow here splits nice.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Couple photos from my splitting area. Didn't get everything as it spreads out on about 4 acres.


----------



## Deleted member 135597

ValleyFirewood said:


> Couple photos from my splitting area. Didn't get everything as it spreads out on about 4 acres.


damn you got a lot of work to do. what do you use to process all that?


----------



## Stayalert

maul & the occasional wedge…..


----------



## zogger

ValleyFirewood said:


> Couple photos from my splitting area. Didn't get everything as it spreads out on about 4 acres.



Lotta wood there, man!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Woody harrelson said:


> damn you got a lot of work to do. what do you use to process all that?



2 processors. Have around 500 ish cords in logs, the pics are a small area of the lot. I took them last night at around 10pm.

The limby stuff is birch, it was cut off a gravel pit next door and wasn't limbed. Kind of a pain but the delimber is out in the woods and the logs were free.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Logs? Them look like pecker poles


----------



## BigCus




----------



## titanman6100

ok new here that was the start of a new wood pile


----------



## zogger

titanman6100 said:


> ok new here that was the start of a new wood pile




Pretty decent chunk that for a first post! Howdy!


----------



## titanman6100

Well didn't want to start off small


----------



## Erik B

Why isn't it split yet


----------



## titanman6100

It is had to do it all by hand to and it was like work to lol


----------



## USMC615

BigCus said:


> View attachment 431390


Gentlemen...what type/species of tree are the rounds in the pic? Mainly the largest round on the bottom right, rear of the pile?...or I suppose the entire stack of rounds?


----------



## Oldman47

Welcome to the forum. Are you going to cut a few cookies to use as table tops?


----------



## titanman6100

No cause it was split in the center.where to limbs came together


----------



## BigCus

USMC615 said:


> Gentlemen...what type/species of tree are the rounds in the pic? Mainly the largest round on the bottom right, rear of the pile?...or I suppose the entire stack of rounds?



The big one is Ash. Pile consists of mostly Black Locust (no bark), Ash, Cherry, Mulberry, White Oak, and about 5 rounds of Spruce(free right up the road)! Added more BL last week and getting ready to add some Hedge when I drop it in about a week


----------



## USMC615

BigCus said:


> The big one is Ash. Pile consists of mostly Black Locust (no bark), Ash, Cherry, Mulberry, White Oak, and about 5 rounds of Spruce(free right up the road)! Added more BL last week and getting ready to add some Hedge when I drop it in about a week


Gotcha...appreciate it. The 'wrinkle skin' looking bark pattern had me at a loss.


----------



## BigCus

USMC615 said:


> Gotcha...appreciate it. The 'wrinkle skin' looking bark pattern had me at a loss.


No problem! Bad camera=Mystery wood. Ha


----------



## Guswhit

Running out of wood for my campfire bundles. Hope I have enough to last through October, I'd hate to loose my contract. Only about 11 cord left, haven't seen this much get sold in the 3 years I've been doing it.


----------



## lknchoppers

Got a good start.


----------



## Ronaldo

lknchoppers said:


> View attachment 437212
> 
> 
> Got a good start.


Good set up and looks like a nice place to work.


----------



## handsplit!

ShaneLogs said:


> I have to see pics if you guys want any stickers LOL


Before covered early this spring..


----------



## 101mph

Well I finally got all the trees that I fell over the past year CSS.

Some of these piles have been sitting for 1.5 years so I'm hoping they will burn OK this winter. I checked some of the splits and they're still about 25% MC but now that I have them covered with the tarps and it's finally getting warm, maybe I'll get lucky with some of them.







Here's another stack to the left of the above stacks...






Another stack on the opposite side of these...






A couple smaller stacks by the fire pit down by the lake...







...and some miscellaneous branches I'm saving up for either some small wood projects or more fire wood 







All in all it totals a little over 4 full cords of wood or about 12 face cords (if my math is correct )

It's mostly sugar maple, red maple and some beech. All split by hand with the Fiskars X27.


----------



## svk

101mph said:


> Well I finally got all the trees that I fell over the past year CSS.
> 
> Some of these piles have been sitting for 1.5 years so I'm hoping they will burn OK this winter. I checked some of the splits and they're still about 25% MC but now that I have them covered with the tarps and it's finally getting warm, maybe I'll get lucky with some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another stack to the left of the above stacks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stack on the opposite side of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple smaller stacks by the fire pit down by the lake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some miscellaneous branches I'm saving up for either some small wood projects or more fire wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it totals a little over 4 full cords of wood or about 12 face cords (if my math is correct )
> 
> It's mostly sugar maple, red maple and some beech. All split by hand with the Fiskars X27.


Very nice. Welcome to the site!


----------



## handsplit!

101mph said:


> Well I finally got all the trees that I fell over the past year CSS.
> 
> Some of these piles have been sitting for 1.5 years so I'm hoping they will burn OK this winter. I checked some of the splits and they're still about 25% MC but now that I have them covered with the tarps and it's finally getting warm, maybe I'll get lucky with some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another stack to the left of the above stacks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stack on the opposite side of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple smaller stacks by the fire pit down by the lake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some miscellaneous branches I'm saving up for either some small wood projects or more fire wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it totals a little over 4 full cords of wood or about 12 face cords (if my math is correct )
> 
> It's mostly sugar maple, red maple and some beech. All split by hand with the Fiskars X27.



Good deal! By hands the way to go.


----------



## 101mph

Thanks guys.


----------



## dor-moor hands

View attachment 438720
View attachment 438720

This is my splitting area and some for sale stacks. I put my stuff behind the garage. The maple was above scrounge ended up at 2 cords. I use the driveway because I hate the cleanup in the grass.


----------



## zogger

dor-moor hands said:


> View attachment 438720
> View attachment 438720
> 
> This is my splitting area and some for sale stacks. I put my stuff behind the garage. The maple was above scrounge ended up at 2 cords. I use the driveway because I hate the cleanup in the grass.



Pics didn't show for me man.


----------



## dor-moor hands




----------



## dor-moor hands

Whoops.


----------



## Erik B

I split a box elder I cut up a week ago. I don't always split in the driveway but I had placed the wood in the larger trailer when I got it out of the woods.


----------



## Alu

Fast wood making setup!


----------



## dancan

We need more pics of the gear ....


----------



## StephieDoll

That is a sweet setup Alu.


----------



## Marshy

Here's what's left of 12 cord of logs I got 18 months ago. I burnt half last year and the test this winter. Everything is split with the Fiskar. Stacks are nearly 6' and 3 pallets long.


----------



## stihl023/5

Got some more logs today.


----------



## Marine5068

101mph said:


> Well I finally got all the trees that I fell over the past year CSS.
> 
> Some of these piles have been sitting for 1.5 years so I'm hoping they will burn OK this winter. I checked some of the splits and they're still about 25% MC but now that I have them covered with the tarps and it's finally getting warm, maybe I'll get lucky with some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another stack to the left of the above stacks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stack on the opposite side of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple smaller stacks by the fire pit down by the lake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some miscellaneous branches I'm saving up for either some small wood projects or more fire wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it totals a little over 4 full cords of wood or about 12 face cords (if my math is correct )
> 
> It's mostly sugar maple, red maple and some beech. All split by hand with the Fiskars X27.



Looks almost too nice to disturb. I'm even a bit envious (I love my Maple, just ask anyone).
Welcome to the site by the way. Lots of great stuff and good people here.
Enjoy!


----------



## bennn*e

half Redgum and the rest a mix of pine and a few other odds and ends


----------



## stihlfanboy

Hauled in two truck and trailer loads of ash and maple over the weekend. Woodshed in the background has 6 cord in it.


----------



## benp

Out in the woodpile today and figured I would take a couple pictures for giggles. 

At the log pile with what I want to cut pulled down on the stringers. Logs are 100".




4 cuts. 




Split the pieces that needed it and stacked everything. Re-loaded the stringers and 4 more cuts.




This row and half of the little house on the end are a total of 14 bucking cuts. 8 today and 6 from Wednesday. There was no row and half of the end when I started Wednesday.




Wednesday left my low back a little sore so I went smaller today. I actually think I am going to stick with the smaller length from now on.


----------



## stihl023/5

Got some free maple from a tree guy. I have one more trip to make.


----------



## Ronaldo

Free is good.


----------



## handsplit!

agreed! Gotta love free wood and friends with equipment! Almost a 2 ton hickory log there!!!


----------



## Fray'd Knot

Tree cutting service has dropped off a lot of good maple and oak. Some pieces are 36 inches across.


----------



## Marine5068

New Temporary wood rack for the half-cord of Green Ash that I cut and split last year. Moisture reads at 9.5-10.5 %.
The newly split Sugar Maple, White Elm and Red Oak takes up the two racks behind it and two more opposite side of my downstairs entrance for a total of two cords. 
The Oak, Elm and Maple need to season for one or two years yet. (their moisture is at about 25-34% right now)
All in all, this year I only have about two cords of dry, seasoned wood to burn, mostly Silver Maple and White Birch with that half cord of Green Ash.
I only burn the wood stove for shoulder seasons so I should have enough, but I hope the new Drolet HT2000 wood stove is a good and efficient burner so it'll make the wood last longer maybe.
It should arrive by November. I can't wait for a good stove, finally.


----------



## Fray'd Knot

Fray'd Knot said:


> Tree cutting service has dropped off a lot of good maple and oak. Some pieces are 36 inches across.



Panoramic Picture 8-12-15


----------



## Ronaldo

Marine5068 said:


> New Temporary wood rack for the half-cord of Green Ash that I cut and split last year. Moisture reads at 9.5-10.5 %.
> The newly split Sugar Maple, White Elm and Red Oak takes up the two racks behind it and two more opposite side of my downstairs entrance for a total of two cords.
> The Oak, Elm and Maple need to season for one or two years yet. (their moisture is at about 25-34% right now)
> All in all, this year I only have about two cords of dry, seasoned wood to burn, mostly Silver Maple and White Birch with that half cord of Green Ash.
> I only burn the wood stove for shoulder seasons so I should have enough, but I hope the new Drolet HT2000 wood stove is a good and efficient burner so it'll make the wood last longer maybe.
> It should arrive by November. I can't wait for a good stove, finally.
> View attachment 440753


Only shoulder season? What heats you during the winter?


----------



## Marine5068

Ronaldo said:


> Only shoulder season? What heats you during the winter?


I have bungalow chalet style house with open concept main floor so I heat the main floor with wood pellets and our Enviro Evolution wood pellet stove is a great, efficient heater.
I buy about 100-200 bags a year at $5/bag and I usually use about 120 bags for the whole heating season. She holds two and a half bags in the hopper and will run three days before refilling.
That works out to $600 a season and is a far cry lower than my buddy's house at over $2700 a season for oil.The house came with electric baseboard heat so I put the pellet stove in right away and the pay-back-period was less than two years. I'm very glad I did.
I guess you could say I have the best of both worlds, wood and wood pellet.
Love cutting and splitting my own firewood and selling the odd time, then love the ease and long burn times of the pellet stove too.
I'm a happy man.


----------



## zogger

Marine5068 said:


> I have bungalow chalet style house with open concept main floor so I heat the main floor with wood pellets and our Enviro Evolution wood pellet stove is a great, efficient heater.
> I buy about 100-200 bags a year at $5/bag and I usually use about 120 bags for the whole heating season. She holds two and a half bags in the hopper and will run three days before refilling.
> That works out to $600 a season and is a far cry lower than my buddy's house at over $2700 a season for oil.The house came with electric baseboard heat so I put the pellet stove in right away and the pay-back-period was less than two years. I'm very glad I did.
> I guess you could say I have the best of both worlds, wood and wood pellet.
> Love cutting and splitting my own firewood and selling the odd time, then love the ease and long burn times of the pellet stove too.
> I'm a happy man.
> View attachment 440927
> View attachment 440928



Well, that's cool! Just need to figure out a cheap way to make your own pellets, to get even more independent.


----------



## Marine5068

zogger said:


> Well, that's cool! Just need to figure out a cheap way to make your own pellets, to get even more independent.


Ya, its a pain having to run around every year wondering who will have pellets and at what cost and when.
I've had some problems in the past with suppliers.
I even had a Home Depot tell me to leave some for others to buy and that they wouldn't sell me a hundred bags when they had 266 for sale in the store. LOL. Can you believe it? So I went on line from my smart phone right there in front of the Customer service staff member that told me that, and ordered and paid for them then asked her to kindly go get my pellets now.
I managed to pick up 60 bags already this month and with the 50 left over from last year I'm well on my way at filling my stash.


----------



## Eagleknight

Finally worked on splitting and cutting. It has been awhile since it has been hot and I have been busy with other projects. Working on filling third pallet row.


----------



## Bullvi22

I'm diggin that splitter eagleknight


----------



## Eagleknight

I didn't want to buy a log catcher so I built that. I was a little concerned using wood, but it has been solid and is slightly bigger then the speedco one. I van still go vertical if needed.


----------



## trukn2004

Shot of my splitting area. I used to split where i dropped it to ease up the carrying, but with the tractor now I can load in rounds and split in the open with my wood base to keep the fiskars out of the dirt.





you can just make out the splitting cookie of ash in the center.


----------



## dancan

Small stuff through the Japa .


----------



## Cambium

stihlfanboy said:


> View attachment 439389
> View attachment 439390
> View attachment 439391
> Hauled in two truck and trailer loads of ash and maple over the weekend. Woodshed in the background has 6 cord in it.


 
Love the look of the area. Semi gravel road, the shed, the wood... but ummm, Yellow leaves already ? Interesting there.


----------



## Cambium

Got some Oaks and Maple Logs dropped off. Didn't even know until I came home. Christmas in Summer.


----------



## Ronaldo

Cambium said:


> Love the look of the area. Semi gravel road, the shed, the wood... but ummm, Yellow leaves already ? Interesting there.


Your post made me go back and look; think it is the sun shining on the trees towards the back and the others are shaded. At least I hope so, yellow now would be too soon!


----------



## cantoo

Our poplars are dropping yellow leaves pretty steady here.


----------



## titanman6100

the walnut trees are dropping leaves and the maples are turning


----------



## gtrr4

Eagleknight, nice to see a user just down the road from me. Where do you get the bulk of your wood? Scrounging?


----------



## Eagleknight

gtrr4 said:


> Eagleknight, nice to see a user just down the road from me. Where do you get the bulk of your wood? Scrounging?


Yes, most has been off Craigslist. I have got a couple scrounges from asking when I see some. I just started burning last year then over the fall and winter I did the most scrounging and have a big pile now I am working my way through. I have not been doing any this year really until I get my current pile finished because of space. Only scrounge this summer was a neighbor.


----------



## rob*wood-cutta

hard to imagine 2 weeks from now the whole back half of the lot will be filled up with firewood


----------



## rob*wood-cutta

.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Toy4xchris said:


> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk



Looks like a still life painting!

Philbert


----------



## bennn*e

What's the average dimensions of your fire boxes over there? I've have always thought you guys cut your wood long. Ours usual will fit 12"-14" lengthways on average


----------



## handsplit!

bennn*e said:


> What's the average dimensions of your fire boxes over there? I've have always thought you guys cut your wood long. Ours usual will fit 12"-14" lengthways on average



I can do 18". But perfer 16"


----------



## Marine5068

Toy4xchris said:


> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


nice cedar


----------



## Ronaldo

bennn*e said:


> What's the average dimensions of your fire boxes over there? I've have always thought you guys cut your wood long. Ours usual will fit 12"-14" lengthways on average


My stove takes 16-18'' pieces, front load door and the ends facing the door.


----------



## Marine5068

bennn*e said:


> What's the average dimensions of your fire boxes over there? I've have always thought you guys cut your wood long. Ours usual will fit 12"-14" lengthways on average


Over where?
California?


----------



## bennn*e

U.S. I'm in OZ


----------



## jrider

My cherry pile.


----------



## stihly dan

bennn*e said:


> U.S. I'm in OZ



so... California?


----------



## handsplit!

jrider said:


> My cherry pile. View attachment 442538
> View attachment 442540



Yeah Buddy!


----------



## jhoff310

I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## stihly dan

looks like most of the WORK is done already.


----------



## mainewoods

Beech and sugar maple, ought to get me thru till Dec. anyway.


----------



## Erik B

mainewoods said:


> Beech and sugar maple, ought to get me thru till Dec. anyway.
> View attachment 443083


Looks real good. How many cords do you have there?


----------



## cutforfun

Last of the giant fir tree I drug home over the summer, figured I would see what the boom would really lift.


----------



## Mike Mulback

Heres My mesquite for the year fresh cut in april, at 5-6% moisture now splitting the thickest peices.
yes its on the roof In las vegas nv


----------



## benp

Neighbor brought this home yesterday afternoon from a site prep job.

A roll off box full of Red Oak with 2 Paper Birch and some little White Oaks.




I was going to go after a blow down in the woods but some of this needed dealt with.

As you can see, the pile stuck out pretty decent into the driveway and blocked the fueling lane.


----------



## rmihalek

Log truck load of oak and maple, some rounds cut and stacked and my little Northern tool two way splitter under the blue tarp. Got this all squeezed into the back part of my quarter acre lot.


----------



## Deererainman

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane


Poured some brand new concrete for my pile. 4ft x 40 ft. It would look better with wood stacked on it.


----------



## benp

Deererainman said:


> Poured some brand new concrete for my pile. 4ft x 40 ft. It would look better with wood stacked on it.



Awesome!!!!!!

That will make it real nice!!

Are you going to put pallets down to put the wood on? Damn if that wouldn't be the best setup.


----------



## Deererainman

benp said:


> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> That will make it real nice!!
> 
> Are you going to put pallets down to put the wood on? Damn if that wouldn't be the best setup.



That's the Plan, if I can talk the local Hardware store/Lowes out of some pallets.


----------



## benp

Deererainman said:


> That's the Plan, if I can talk the local Hardware store/Lowes out of some pallets.


Good deal!!!


----------



## dor-moor hands

A lot of the big box stores won't give up pallets they have a contract for pickup. You may have better luck than I did. I wish I had concrete that is going to speed up your seasoning a bunch. I bet you won't loss any to rot either with no weeds growing up underneath


----------



## stihl023/5




----------



## Guswhit

Running out for campfire wood! Last of the pile 7'x9' and not quite 5' tall. I'll have to hustle more up for next year!


----------



## zogger

Guswhit said:


> Running out for campfire wood! Last of the pile 7'x9' and not quite 5' tall. I'll have to hustle more up for next year!
> View attachment 445123



Man, that looks exactly like some of the plastic top cover stuff I use, chicken house curtain wall plastic.


----------



## handsplit!

7 and 1/2 cords


----------



## Ronaldo

Nice stacks and pretty White Pines! The deer wont leave my White's alone!


----------



## handsplit!

Ronaldo said:


> Nice stacks and pretty White Pines! The deer wont leave my White's alone!



Had to prune them up pretty high though. The deer love to bed down under them. Keeps the dogs on their toes! I know a lot of ppl say dont stack under trees or your near the house. And my dad gives me hell all the time for it! But it works great for us, and never had issues of sap or anything.


----------



## BillNole

handsplit! said:


> ...I know a lot of ppl say dont stack under trees or your near the house. And my dad gives me hell all the time for it! But it works great for us, and never had issues of sap or anything.



"A lot of people" say too much to start with... I usually listen politely and then go with what works for me...


----------



## Philbert

handsplit! said:


> I know a lot of ppl say dont stack under trees or your near the house.


What are the reasons for this? Fire? Termites/critters? Pressure on the tree roots?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## jrider

Philbert said:


> What are the reasons for this? Fire? Termites/critters? Pressure on the tree roots?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


I would say because it takes a lot longer to season.


----------



## ole yukon

Philbert said:


> What are the reasons for this? Fire? Termites/critters? Pressure on the tree roots?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


a precaution to keep the bugs out of your house and from spreading bugs and disease to healthy trees


----------



## Guswhit

zogger said:


> Man, that looks exactly like some of the plastic top cover stuff I use, chicken house curtain wall plastic.


It is a used lumber tarp from a unit of 20' 2x12's

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlman27

5 rack for cord storing shed to keep all equipment in building more racks on left side


----------



## Torch68

A little shade always helps.


----------



## svk

Another impressive pile!


----------



## jrider

Torch68 said:


> A little shade always helps.
> 
> View attachment 446444


It helps for keeping you cool while you work but it's lousy for drying the wood. Nice looking pile though.


----------



## OakWD5

Really trying to get 3 years ahead. About two years at this point. Hopefully will get to three before winter hits.


----------



## Guswhit

Rub it in! **** I'm almost out of camper wood and with building this new house, haven't had time to cut any for this winter, but probably wouldn't have new system up and running anyway

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torch68

jrider said:


> It helps for keeping you cool while you work but it's lousy for drying the wood. Nice looking pile though.


 
I dropped some very large ash and split close to the drop zone will move out to the south facing field to soak up the sun and breeze.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Getting started on 17/18 firewood. 







sent from a field


----------



## benp

CaseyForrest said:


> Getting started on 17/18 firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field



Looks good! 

Did you pull the trigger on the Oschenkopf?


----------



## CaseyForrest

benp said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Did you pull the trigger on the Oschenkopf?


I did, and the bought the splitter the next day. The axe and maul were on backorder and I was given the option to cancel the order so I did. 

I couldn't pass up the deal I got on the splitter. 

sent from a field


----------



## Eagleknight

That splitter looks familiar. No issues with mine other then oil filter was a little loose from TSC. You will like it.


----------



## benp

CaseyForrest said:


> I did, and the bought the splitter the next day. The axe and maul were on backorder and I was given the option to cancel the order so I did.
> 
> I couldn't pass up the deal I got on the splitter.
> 
> sent from a field


That's understandable. It looks like you have some juicy stuff in the to be cut pile so the splitter will come into it's own.


----------



## Otahyoni

Heres my pretty disorganized setup. Moved here a few months ago and am just getting going on splitting the ~75 logs I got. My homemade splitter under the tarp.


----------



## Four Paws

2016/17 seasoning


----------



## BillNole

Four Paws said:


> View attachment 447294
> 
> 
> 2016/17 seasoning



Color me green with envy Four Paws!


----------



## waterman28

Well its not a pile yet.....


----------



## zogger

waterman28 said:


> Well its not a pile yet.....View attachment 447922



But it will be! Nice load there!


----------



## USMC615

Four Paws said:


> View attachment 447294
> 
> 
> 2016/17 seasoning


Damn...nice log pile.


----------



## Redbird

Just dropped off this AM, time to get busy


----------



## mn woodcutter

Part of what I did last weekend.


----------



## StephieDoll

mn woodcutter said:


> Part of what I did last weekend. View attachment 448041
> View attachment 448042


I like the tailgate, looks like mine before the Tommy Lift.


----------



## mn woodcutter

StephieDoll said:


> I like the tailgate, looks like mine before the Tommy Lift.


Hahaha. Yeah surprisingly it still works too! I would love a nice lift gate or better yet a dump box!


----------



## olympyk_999

Got about 2 cord today out of a couple yard trees from someone...they took everything under 12 inch, I got all the big stuff up to 40 inch diameter... Two loads in my short bed Cummins like this...


----------



## gtrr4

Not the actual wood pile, but has to get there. About 3 ash trees I got a while back, just now got around to splitting it.






Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagleknight

olympyk_999 said:


> Got about 2 cord today out of a couple yard trees from someone...they took everything under 12 inch, I got all the big stuff up to 40 inch diameter... Two loads in my short bed Cummins like this...


That splitter looks like a monster. Is that custom?


----------



## olympyk_999

Eagleknight said:


> That splitter looks like a monster. Is that custom?


yeah i built it a few years ago... http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/splitter-build.209036/
I may or may not be the former nathon918...


----------



## jrider

Some pics of the piles before I start delivering.


----------



## zogger

jrider said:


> Some pics of the piles before I start delivering.View attachment 448675
> View attachment 448676
> View attachment 448677
> View attachment 448679



You got some serious tonnage there! Lot of work man, good for you!


----------



## Ronaldo

jrider said:


> Some pics of the piles before I start delivering.View attachment 448675
> View attachment 448676
> View attachment 448677
> View attachment 448679


OK, consider me officially impressed!!!! That is a lot of wood.


----------



## waterman28




----------



## macattack_ga

Slow getting it processed.


----------



## waterman28

macattack_ga said:


> Slow getting it processed.
> 
> View attachment 449057
> 
> View attachment 449056



That is a really cool looking shop what was it's original purpose?


----------



## macattack_ga

waterman28 said:


> That is a really cool looking shop what was it's original purpose?



Just a garage. Previous owner built.
I think there is a regulation about out-buildings having no more footprint than 1/2 that of the main house... so he built up.
I've enjoyed it.


----------



## svk

macattack_ga said:


> I think there is a regulation about out-buildings having no more footprint than 1/2 that of the main house... so he built up.


So then you build a small garage and large "house" then swap once they have inspected LOL


----------



## briantutt

Getting a start. Three loads last weekend.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tla100

Cleaned up scraps and small chunks of wood and rotten stuff and ran thru chipper. Had a pile of ash logs sitting on the ground, moved em and put down 2 I-beams, about 9" tall x 6" wide x 18' long, I got for nada on scrap load. They are off the ground now, so I am happy till I empty some space this winter to put splits in wagons or steel pallets. Will leave in logs till this spring. 

I spaced the I-beams so I can drive skidloader between with pallet forks. I love skidloaders.....just need a grapple now


----------



## mn woodcutter

Gotta get stackin!


----------



## briantutt

Got load 4 today it's about 30% ash the rest is crappy basswood but it will work Oct. Nov. In fact I am still heating the pool with crap wood. It was low 70s here and after I got this load I jumped in the 87 degree pool!






Brian


----------



## Fray'd Knot

Got a load of totes today $5 each, but 3 hour drive. 
















Thanks, Chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn woodcutter

Fray'd Knot said:


> Got a load of totes today $5 each, but 3 hour drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great score!


----------



## tomtrees58

150 cords


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## briantutt

tomtrees58 said:


> 150 cords


Wow!

Brian


----------



## John D

I just cut for my own use,probably use 13-18 cord a season,I can't keep track of it very good,20x20 with 6 ft legs full and a good 12 ft wide about 12 foot outside the back as well...not sure how many cord are here eithe..


----------



## CaseyForrest

John D said:


> View attachment 449950
> View attachment 449951
> I just cut for my own use,probably use 13-18 cord a season,I can't keep track of it very good,20x20 with 6 ft legs full and a good 12 ft wide about 12 foot outside the back as well...not sure how many cord are here eithe..


Rough math says 25.5 full cords. 

sent from a field


----------



## Tjcole50

New splitting area 5 trees down now allows access to back of shop and firewood storage no more moving piles and stacking seperate places. All the action in one area going to be nice. chipped the limbs to use as fill and level the place out. You can see the old pile/splitting area. All used to get carted to the back stacks and the lean to off the back of shop which 16x30 covered storage














Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 135597

tomtrees58 said:


> 150 cords


was the six way wedge for the timberwolf worth the money? do you find yourself using it much or does the four way stay on more often? thanks


----------



## briantutt

Tjcole50 said:


> New splitting area 5 trees down now allows access to back of shop and firewood storage no more moving piles and stacking seperate places. All the action in one area going to be nice. chipped the limbs to use as fill and level the place out. You can see the old pile/splitting area. All used to get carted to the back stacks and the lean to off the back of shop which 16x30 covered storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I really like the idea of using the chipper to get rid of the crap and make it useful. I am going to look into getting one just from this idea. 

Brian


----------



## Tjcole50

I plan to get one as well... this was done by a tree service... existing trees were rotted at the bottom and leaning toward garage. Which mean hell no i was touching. Their price was cheap to drop chip and grind. Got 2 box truck loads of chips dumped. I have alot more to spread but it is working great as fill

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Getting a start. Maybe the load is more like 50% ash which is good. Basswood is good for one think it splits perfectly in half making my end caps easy to build.





Brian


----------



## tomtrees58

I used the 6 way wedge


Woody harrelson said:


> was the six way wedge for the timberwolf worth the money? do you find yourself using it much or does the four way stay on more often? thanks


 all the time its worth the money


----------



## Sty57

Load #1 going to the house. 





Thanks, Brian


----------



## briantutt

Can you power unload that?

Brian


----------



## Sty57

briantutt said:


> Can you power unload that?
> 
> Brian


No, I tried it years ago when I first pulled it off the junk pile. I just broke the chain. 
I think if a guy had a plastic bottom in the trailer it would work good. 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## MarcS

Saw the picture of the manure spreader and before I looked to see where you are from thought "there's a good old boy from WI" Lots of old spreaders used for wood duty, they work well.



Sty57 said:


> Load #1 going to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Brian


----------



## Sty57

Yes Sir, I hauled a lot of wood in that old thing.


----------



## Fray'd Knot

Tractor is maxed out, still better than handling the wood again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load number 5 dropped. Mix of ash and basswood again. Not ideal but we pretty much have the clearing made for dad's new 80x40 garage so I am taking whatever comes down.
















Brian


----------



## Fray'd Knot

I have about 20 of the 30 totes filled with oak, so far. 

Still have a bunch to cut and split. Not sure if I should get more totes or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load 6 coming down.






Brian


----------



## Cambium

Pano of my area.. I have a total of about 8 cords I think. There's another 2 not in the picture. On the left is for this winter. The rest for next winter and for some friends/family if they need it.


----------



## zogger

Cambium said:


> Pano of my area.. I have a total of about 8 cords I think. There's another 2 not in the picture. On the left is for this winter. The rest for next winter and for some friends/family if they need it.


Excellent! Way cool pic, too.


----------



## briantutt

Agreed. I need to figure out how to do that.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

What's the rough math? 5 rows, 35 feet long, 6 feet high, 28 inch pieces roughly. Stacked nicely. That's my goal before it gets really crappy here come end of Dec. and some nights before then.

Brian


----------



## Erik B

Total cords would be between 16.5 and 17 cords.
5X35X6X2/128


----------



## briantutt

Erik B said:


> Total cords would be between 16.5 and 17 cords.
> 5X35X6X2/128


Okay thank you! I have estimated in the past that each one of those dump trailer loads yields roughly one cord and I have been thinking in my head I need about 15 loads. I think last year I did 14 and regretted not having one more come early May but it was brutal here in central MN in Feb. Burned wood like never before on that minus 30 stuff that stuck around for a couple weeks.

Brian


----------



## Buck#1




----------



## Deleted member 135597

Fray'd Knot said:


> I have about 20 of the 30 totes filled with oak, so far.
> 
> Still have a bunch to cut and split. Not sure if I should get more totes or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 MORE! MUST HAVE MORE!


----------



## briantutt

I like to back the splitter up to a big piece of wood or the stacked pile etc. This way as I sort through the pile I put the bigger stuff next to the splitter and once I have a pile there I split it up. This way the splitter cannot backup and the ram just pushes the split stuff further down away as in the photo. A very simple idea hit me to put the cheesy wheel chocks I have behind the splitter wherever I want it. Seems to work great. Probably late to the party on this idea but oh well.





Brian


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

I posted some pics earlier from when I actually heated with wood. Ive since moved from the country into town, but couldn't give up splitting with a maul. My father in laws farm has this huge concrete slab that was unused for the most part so I decided to claen up a good sized corner to claim as my splitting area



This is my kindling, its ash and cedar cut at about 10"



Couple dump trailer loads of soft maple/ash. I don't usualy cut soft maple but these are from a small clearing job ive been working on






And a glory shot of the maul


----------



## bpalmer

A muddy mess


----------



## greendohn

A peek inside the shed and my last p/u truck load from Wednesday.


----------



## olympyk_999

greendohn said:


> A peek inside the shed and my last p/u truck load from Wednesday.View attachment 452503
> View attachment 452504
> View attachment 452503
> View attachment 452504


is that gun there in case one of those splits gets out of line????


----------



## benp

As of today I have 8-9 months put up. The stacks and the stove house is packed.


----------



## svk

Awesome pic Ben.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Awesome pic Ben.



Thanks.

The sad part is that it's rinse repeat every year like that. It has never grown on itself year to year. That's one spring/summer/fall's worth of work.

A new stove is in the works this winter, so hopefully things will change.


----------



## benp

olympyk_999 said:


> is that gun there in case one of those splits gets out of line????



Nighttime vermin patrol and that just happened to be when he took the picture. 

I can relate.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The sad part is that it's rinse repeat every year like that. It has never grown on itself year to year. That's one spring/summer/fall's worth of work.
> 
> A new stove is in the works this winter, so hopefully things will change.


New like fabricated or new from a factory?


----------



## benp

svk said:


> New like fabricated or new from a factory?



Fabricated.

With what we have learned in the last 8 or so years from dealing with the current one....we can build a kick ass stove.

Like how on the Big Bang Theory they have physics problems on their dry erase boards......we have woodstove schematics on ours.....seriously.

Plus a little perk of adding a spent oil burner into the mix for about 5 minutes after the fan kicks on. There's 600 gallons of used motor oil out back and the burner aparatus in the lean to...so why not. Get things going a little quicker.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Fabricated.
> 
> With what we have learned in the last 8 or so years from dealing with the current one....we can build a kick ass stove.


Looking forward to watching that build thread.


----------



## greendohn

olympyk_999 said:


> is that gun there in case one of those splits gets out of line????



LOL,,it's just a pellet rifle, for varmints, it'll make quick work of a possum.


----------



## Ronaldo

svk said:


> Awesome pic Ben.


Really cool picture and pretty color on your leaves right now. Ours are just starting to turn.......love this time of year!!!!!


----------



## briantutt

> The sad part is that it's rinse repeat every year like that. It has never grown on itself year to year.



I hear ya, I am in the same boat. Nice pretty grass in that area every summer.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

Load 7 in the yard. 

Making headway on the splitting 3 cords or so 






Brian


----------



## Shawn Curry

I had a red maple come down in a little gust of wind a few weeks ago. I've been working on that.


----------



## briantutt

Dropped load 8. It wasn't completely full but it hit 85 here today in central MN so I threw in the towel. Literally, I switched wood stove back to the pool Saturday am and we just got out. One final hoorah.






Brian

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> Dropped load 8. It wasn't completely full but it hit 85 here today in central MN so I threw in the towel. Literally, I switched wood stove back to the pool Saturday am and we just got out. One final hoorah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian
> 
> Brian


You are definitely in the running for neatest wood stacks too!


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> You are definitely in the running for neatest wood stacks too!


Thanks, gotta pack it in dense so when it's -30 it's close to the stove. [emoji106] 

Brian


----------



## zogger

briantutt said:


> Dropped load 8. It wasn't completely full but it hit 85 here today in central MN so I threw in the towel. Literally, I switched wood stove back to the pool Saturday am and we just got out. One final hoorah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian
> 
> Brian



Here ya go, hooo..rahhh!


----------



## briantutt

zogger said:


> Here ya go, hooo..rahhh!


Nice one! 

Brian


----------



## Need2Saw

Here is what we are working on now. Clearing some woods.


----------



## Eagleknight

Need2Saw said:


> View attachment 453117
> Here is what we are working on now. Clearing some woods.


I wish my pile was all bucked up like that. I just threw all lengths into a big pile last year when scrounging because of time crunch of getting it off the scrounge location. It is such a pain to process out of now. Plus I have a lot of stuff between 16-18 inch and have to cut it down to 14 for ideal size for my stove.


----------



## briantutt

Eagleknight said:


> I wish my pile was all bucked up like that. I just threw all lengths into a big pile last year when scrounging because of time crunch of getting it off the scrounge location. It is such a pain to process out of now. Plus I have a lot of stuff between 16-18 inch and have to cut it down to 14 for ideal size for my stove.


Funny, my dad and his friend help me cut once and awhile and I have to keep reminding them my stove will handle around 30". But I can't complain!

Brian


----------



## waterman28

Good job by all you out there. A lot of hard work and effort just to see it go up in smoke. I haven't decided if all this cutting, splitting and stacking is keeping us young or making us grow old. Either way,I know myself, I will keep at it till I cant. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## briantutt

waterman28 said:


> Good job by all you out there. A lot of hard work and effort just to see it go up in smoke. I haven't decided if all this cutting, splitting and stacking is keeping us young or making us grow old. Either way,I know myself, I will keep at it till I cant. Keep up the hard work.


Agreed, when I was a kid I hated it but now I find it relaxing. Being in the woods, splitting stacking with the dog, no neighbors for at least 1/2 mile. Peaceful. My back sometimes says otherwise!

Brian


----------



## Ronaldo

briantutt said:


> Agreed, when I was a kid I hated it but now I find it relaxing. Being in the woods, splitting stacking with the dog, no neighbors for at least 1/2 mile. Peaceful. My back sometimes says otherwise!
> 
> Brian


So true----all of it!


----------



## hardpan

briantutt said:


> Agreed, when I was a kid I hated it but now I find it relaxing. Being in the woods, splitting stacking with the dog, no neighbors for at least 1/2 mile. Peaceful. My back sometimes says otherwise!
> 
> Brian



Of course anything can be overdone but I soundly believe the human body is not made for idle, use it or lose it. And ditto on the relaxing and peaceful.


----------



## Axfarmer

I've been hauling home 3-4 trailer loads a week for the last few weeks. My barn and stacks are full! I'm going to start some new stacks and sell off a few cords.


----------



## briantutt

I see you have the ever present "helper" there. Mine is doing this constantly while I split.






Nice on the "too much wood problem".

I wish

Brian


----------



## nmcqueen469

Well, while we're on the subject of panoramas...






....and our 4-legged sidekicks. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetterbug

View attachment 453775
Just threw another together with some extra materials.


----------



## greendohn

Monday's score,,spent yesterday and today campn' and fishin',,


----------



## greendohn

campin' and fishin'..


----------



## Ronaldo

greendohn said:


> Monday's score,,spent yesterday and today campn' and fishin',,View attachment 453791


Ready to burn Red Elm. GOODIE!


----------



## greendohn

scored this load today, gotter s/s in the shed, took the funny colored boat anchor along, 1st time of taking it to the woods, it's an overweight, under powered unit, but the price was rite and it's in good shape.


----------



## ri chevy

A couple of photos of my last few loads. 










I only had to drive about 1 mile. I cut this after a freak storm about a month ago. 






All in all, I cut about 3 cord in a short time with my Stihl 029. Gotta take advantage and get it when you can!


----------



## ri chevy

Stacked it in driveway, prior to putting in back yard.

Mostly red oak with some black walnut mixed in.


----------



## briantutt

Jealous of that load!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

I used to cut into 6 to 7 foot lengths, load them on the truck and cut in to 16" pieces at the house, but cleaning up all the saw dust and wood chips sucks. So now I just save a step, save some mess, and cut into 16 pieces at site location then stack on truck. Makes for tighter loads when stacked.


----------



## svk

Here's the red oak that was literally laying along a road and all of the other scroungers missed it.

All set to sun itself for two summers before becoming sauna heat.


----------



## Marine5068

briantutt said:


> Got load 4 today it's about 30% ash the rest is crappy basswood but it will work Oct. Nov. In fact I am still heating the pool with crap wood. It was low 70s here and after I got this load I jumped in the 87 degree pool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


I sold lots of Basswood this year as carving wood to guys and gals that carve decoys, fishing lures and artists.
Three people took all 75 rounds and I made about $250 in the process.
Try advertising it that way as carver's wood and see what happens.


----------



## chuckwood

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers



I just moved some firewood into the small dry space I have on the back of the house for wood storage. The firewood had been sitting outside uncovered in the weather for a couple years, a mix of oak and hackberry. I'd had this outside pile stacked tightly, three rows all jammed together and touching each other. I was disappointed again to find some decay and white mold on my firewood, especially the hackberry. It will still burn ok after it dries for a couple months. I did have it stacked on pallets so it wasn't contacting the ground. This is the last time I'll be storing it outside like that. It may look neat near the house, but it's not practical. I have a number of other piles I've made in the woods where I just dumped the split wood into big heaps 0n pallets. Piled loose like that I've not noticed anywhere near the amount of decay going on, the air circulation is better. I've had bad experiences putting tarps over my outside piles. It seems that the tarps just prevent air circulation and encourage decay.


----------



## briantutt

First try at a panoramic photo. Pretty neat but the sun sorta screwed it up. Load 9 on the ground. Some maple and ironwood but mostly basswood. That was the last load off the clearing project for dad's new garage slash workshop.






Brian


----------



## olympyk_999

svk said:


> Here's the red oak that was literally laying along a road and all of the other scroungers missed it.
> 
> All set to sun itself for two summers before becoming sauna heat.
> 
> View attachment 454255


 just because someone keeps their wood pile near the road doesn't mean its for that taking...would have though that it being already split would be a clear indication...


----------



## svk

olympyk_999 said:


> just because someone keeps their wood pile near the road doesn't mean its for that taking...would have though that it being already split would be a clear indication...


What saved it was the tree fell towards the road so you could only see a mass of branches from the crown unless you looked further. I had cut a chunk out of the tree earlier in the spring to make sure it was solid then covered it up with balsam branches. I can be a crafty bastige.


----------



## Toy4xchris

It shrank a little from a few camping trips so I had to add some back to it today. Still need to split the ones up front.





sent from my electronic leash


----------



## olympyk_999

Toy4xchris said:


> It shrank a little from a few camping trips so I had to add some back to it today. Still need to split the ones up front.
> View attachment 454771
> View attachment 454772
> View attachment 454773
> 
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


 
hey look...a week/weak amount of wood


----------



## Toy4xchris

Ya its just a little pile but I do live in sunny southern California and it generally doesn't get cold enough to warrant burning wood to keep my house warm.


----------



## greendohn

Yesterday's score, s/s in the shed,,it was thirsty work!


----------



## Erik B

Had a couple of poplar trees come down in my woods, right over my trail. Got them cut up and stacked waiting for the splitter. It will be shoulder wood for 2018. Filled up another wood rack with red oak that I split over the past few weeks.
I like using T-posts and pallets for the racks.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Split some of the bigger ones



sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Deleted member 135597

svk said:


> Here's the red oak that was literally laying along a road and all of the other scroungers missed it.
> 
> All set to sun itself for two summers before becoming sauna heat.
> 
> View attachment 454255


your property looks awesome. is that a lake behind that stack?


----------



## titanman6100

I got this cherry the other day 
Love the smell of it when it burns


----------



## svk

Woody harrelson said:


> your property looks awesome. is that a lake behind that stack?


Thanks. Yes there is a lake. There is about 100 yards of bog between me and the lake but still a cool spot. 

Here's the view from a few weeks ago if you walked down the hill from the wood pile.


----------



## TMFARM 2009

Well here goes, 
I just started cutting and stacking here, since I just bought the place.







There's maybe a dozen already down. So I am still behind on cleanup. Ha-ha.


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Thanks. Yes there is a lake. There is about 100 yards of bog between me and the lake but still a cool spot.
> 
> Here's the view from a few weeks ago if you walked down the hill from the wood pile.
> 
> View attachment 455091


What lake is it?

Brian


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Thanks. Yes there is a lake. There is about 100 yards of bog between me and the lake but still a cool spot.
> 
> Here's the view from a few weeks ago if you walked down the hill from the wood pile.
> 
> View attachment 455091



Nice pic...tree/leaf color is awesome.


----------



## square1




----------



## briantutt

Nice setup square1

Brian


----------



## square1

briantutt said:


> Nice setup square1
> 
> Brian


Thank you! It's an ever evolving process.


----------



## Deleted member 135597

svk said:


> Thanks. Yes there is a lake. There is about 100 yards of bog between me and the lake but still a cool spot.
> 
> Here's the view from a few weeks ago if you walked down the hill from the wood pile.
> 
> View attachment 455091


beautiful piece of land man


----------



## briantutt

Making headway. 5 loads split.











Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Nice !


----------



## unclemoustache




----------



## mn woodcutter

I took my daughter up on her offer to help with some splitting. She loves to run the splitter and I will never turn down some father daughter time! (No that stack is not leaning on the truck)


----------



## ri chevy

Nice! A family affair. Everyone chips in to help stay warm in the winter!


----------



## trukn2004

Got at some of the wood split and stacked, but still have a decent amount left to split. Was a beautiful day out for working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Wow. That is a lot of wood.


----------



## briantutt

Cut one load today. Skidded a few trees out to a staging area out back.





Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Got some nice long sticks!


----------



## olympyk_999

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 455748


that ought to keep the "slaves" busy for a couple minutes
so many slaves...not enough wood...


----------



## ReggieT

Hmm...


----------



## olympyk_999

ReggieT said:


> Hmm...


----------



## ReggieT

Something on your mind or eating @ yer craw there?


----------



## olympyk_999

ReggieT said:


> Something on your mind or eating @ yer craw there?





ReggieT said:


> Hmm...


I'm not the one that said "Hmm..."
are you asking yourself?


----------



## ReggieT

olympyk_999 said:


> I'm not the one that said "Hmm..."
> are you asking yourself?


Hmm...was merely musing over your humor...no biggie though.
More wood than slaves can prove problematic for all involved...lol


----------



## olympyk_999

ReggieT said:


> Hmm...was merely musing over your humor...no biggie though.
> More wood than slaves can prove problematic for all involved...lol



slavery is no laughing matter 
unless slave is another word for child


----------



## ReggieT

olympyk_999 said:


> slavery is no laughing matter
> unless slave is another word for child


Nope...sure ain't and never has been.
BUT...youngens are partially exempt...


----------



## olympyk_999

ReggieT said:


> Nope...sure ain't and never has been


Hmm... never? 
.........meanwhile.........


----------



## ReggieT

olympyk_999 said:


> Hmm... never?
> .........meanwhile.........


[email protected] least not to me or mine.


----------



## trukn2004

Split ash like this today. Makes hand splitting so much nicer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

I like how ash smells and how it splits.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

Load 10 in the yard, number 11 is in the trailer out back. The 10th is all rounds from the bottoms of the last pic. Will make lots of nice row end caps.






Brian


----------



## unclemoustache

briantutt said:


> I like how ash smells and how it splits.



I'm sure there are a few guys around here that would offer to let you come over and sniff their ash.


----------



## trukn2004

briantutt said:


> I like how ash smells and how it splits.
> 
> Brian


 
I've got into some maple, either rock or sugar not sure. That is quite a pleasant smell while splitting! Only one better was some eastern Red cedar I was processing. fresh air and fresh cut wood is therapy for the soul.


----------



## greendohn

Not much room left in the woodshed,,5 or 6 truckloads and I'll be stacking outside and parking the splitter in the garage!


----------



## macattack_ga

trukn2004 said:


> Split ash like this today. Makes hand splitting so much nicer!



Looks a lot nicer than the knotted white oak I was noodling on this weekend!


----------



## briantutt

macattack_ga said:


> Looks a lot nicer than the knotted white oak I was noodling on this weekend!


About half of what I split last year was white oak. I know now why they used it for bridges...

Brian


----------



## TMFARM 2009

greendohn said:


> Not much room left in the woodshed,,5 or 6 truckloads and I'll be stacking outside and parking the splitter in the garage!View attachment 456186



sounds like you need a bigger wood shed!


----------



## shamusturbo

Moved 6 cords this weekend. Got 5 tri-axles in the last 10 days and 4 more on the way. Everything I split this summer is out the door.... Ill burn the scraps.


----------



## zogger

shamusturbo said:


> Moved 6 cords this weekend. Got 5 tri-axles in the last 10 days and 4 more on the way. Everything I split this summer is out the door.... Ill burn the scraps.
> View attachment 456379
> View attachment 456380
> View attachment 456381



That's a lot of wood! Looks like you have the equipment to deal with it as well.


----------



## svk

shamusturbo said:


> Moved 6 cords this weekend. Got 5 tri-axles in the last 10 days and 4 more on the way. Everything I split this summer is out the door.... Ill burn the scraps.
> View attachment 456379
> View attachment 456380
> View attachment 456381


I need a truck and trailer like that!


----------



## olympyk_999

svk said:


> I need a truck and trailer like that!


 would certainly make it easier for you to finally go get all those downed trees you have been covering to hide from all the other scroungers


----------



## Trx250r180

Got this in recently ,would make a good firewood truck ,has factory racks even ,has dana 60 front ,456 gears ,24 volt system even ,so you can jump start a tank if the need arises ,not rusty like the eastern trucks get


----------



## svk

That is an awesome truck.


----------



## Trx250r180

svk said:


> That is an awesome truck.


that is the paint job that it came from from gm ,says camoflag on the build sticker ,i have all the original manuals that came with it also .


----------



## Philbert

Trx250r180 said:


> that is the paint job that it came from from gm ,says camoflag on the build sticker


Camo paint job has got to be easy for the body shop to repair - no need to blend or feather colors to match . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Trx250r180 said:


> that is the paint job that it came from from gm ,says camoflag on the build sticker ,i have all the original manuals that came with it also .View attachment 456452


235/85-16's...I loved those tires. Don't see them much anymore, all these fu-fu trucks have 17-20" rims.


----------



## svk

Trx250r180 said:


> that is the paint job that it came from from gm ,says camoflag on the build sticker ,i have all the original manuals that came with it also .View attachment 456452


Diesel engine? Does it run pretty well?


----------



## Trx250r180

svk said:


> Diesel engine? Does it run pretty well?


6.2 military ,civilian were different i'm told ,has 2 alternators ,must be 2 12's for the 24 volt system,i have not tried to turn it over yet ,i was told it drove to where it was parked 3-4 years ago


----------



## svk

awesome


----------



## ri chevy

You have to go to www.TheTruckStop.us and get some info for that 6.2 there. I am a site moderator there. 
Nice truck. Dual alternators doesn't necessarily mean 24v's. The 24v's were strictly for military use. 
If the truck sat for 3 to 4 years, I would imagine that the batteties need charging. You also have to be concerned with the fuel. Probably JP8. Maybe drain the fuel and put some new #2 diesel in it to get it going. 
Go to the website and sign up. You'll get all the info you need there.


----------



## zogger

Trx250r180 said:


> 6.2 military ,civilian were different i'm told ,has 2 alternators ,must be 2 12's for the 24 volt system,i have not tried to turn it over yet ,i was told it drove to where it was parked 3-4 years ago
> View attachment 456479
> View attachment 456480
> View attachment 456481



Cool beans man! That's what I wanted, but couldn't afford one, so settled on a couple civvie versions, similar truck with the 6.2. My half ton auto is a good runner now, the 3/4 ton with granny low four speed needs an engine though..had it running but it broke, something internal. Oh well, saving my nickles for an engine now. Does have matching new big dotmil tires, but aftermarket wheels. Man, I like all 80s trucks, don't matter who made em. Best era for trucks, IMO Those military ton and quarter chevvies though, badazz!


----------



## Trx250r180

zogger said:


> Cool beans man! That's what I wanted, but couldn't afford one, so settled on a couple civvie versions, similar truck with the 6.2. My half ton auto is a good runner now, the 3/4 ton with granny low four speed needs an engine though..had it running but it broke, something internal. Oh well, saving my nickles for an engine now. Does have matching new big dotmil tires, but aftermarket wheels. Man, I like all 80s trucks, don't matter who made em. Best era for trucks, IMO Those military ton and quarter chevvies though, badazz!


a guy gave me a deposit on it today ,so looks like she is souled


----------



## benp

shamusturbo said:


> Moved 6 cords this weekend. Got 5 tri-axles in the last 10 days and 4 more on the way. Everything I split this summer is out the door.... Ill burn the scraps.
> View attachment 456379
> View attachment 456380
> View attachment 456381



Damn!!!! 

Awesome log pile!!!! 

It would take about 1/3 bottle of Buffalo Trace and a lawn chair for me to safely formulate a plan to A-Tack that pile. 

That's awesome!!


----------



## Zeus103363

Trx250r180 said:


> Got this in recently ,would make a good firewood truck ,has factory racks even ,has dana 60 front ,456 gears ,24 volt system even ,so you can jump start a tank if the need arises ,not rusty like the eastern trucks get View attachment 456451


I had an old 79 gmc 4×4 long wheel base. It was baby blue. That thing rode like a tank! Kinda miss that truck. Kid you not, that 1/2 ton had such stiff suspension I pulled a gooseneck with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakingstang




----------



## Freakingstang




----------



## ri chevy

Lots of Ivy on that tree. I cut a few like that last year.


----------



## zogger

Freakingstang said:


> View attachment 457458
> View attachment 457459
> View attachment 457460
> View attachment 457461



Some real nice beefy ones there!


----------



## Freakingstang

zogger said:


> Some real nice beefy ones there!



of the first 5 log trucks loads from a tree service, the smallest oak was 24".. most of them were 28-34". there is a 562 with a 22" and 372 with a 28" in the pics.

ALL OF IT WAS RED OAK!!!!!!!!!! WoooHooo. 

got one load of 56" dead ash this week, and another of white/pin/black oak mix that was "normal" sized




ri chevy said:


> Lots of Ivy on that tree. I cut a few like that last year.



Not poison ivy... english ivy.. harmless to your skin. I catch poison ivy in the wind, and am well versed in poison ivy, lol


----------



## ri chevy

Yup. Thats why I left out the poison word. LOL


----------



## Freakingstang

ri chevy said:


> Yup. Thats why I left out the poison word. LOL



I assumed you meant poison.... lol


----------



## tomtrees58

Freakingstang said:


> View attachment 457458
> View attachment 457459
> View attachment 457460
> View attachment 457461


 that's black oak


----------



## MechanicMatt

@tomtrees58 , after seeing all your MASSIVE wood piles I don't doubt for a minute your ability to tell what wood is what, I know how to tell the difference from red and white oak by there leaves........how do you identify Black Oak????


----------



## Freakingstang

tomtrees58 said:


> that's black oak



No its not, the leaves were not eastern black oak, the bark was not eastern black oak and the center is not yellow and black like black oak, it is red oak.

or maybe none of that matters if a certified arborist said it was red oak.. black oak is very similar to red oak and in the red oak family, but the center is more yellow like poplar with a black core on black oak and it doesn't have the pungent smell of red oak. 

But, there are three different oaks in those pictures, the first 5 lot truck loads from the tree service were red oak. then there was some smaller white oak limbs and 24" trunks, then the last load had some black oak rounds in it.


----------



## Zeus103363

Freakingstang said:


> No its not, the leaves were not eastern black oak, the bark was not eastern black oak and the center is not yellow and black like black oak, it is red oak.
> 
> or maybe none of that matters if a certified arborist said it was red oak.. black oak is very similar to red oak and in the red oak family, but the center is more yellow like poplar with a black core on black oak and it doesn't have the pungent smell of red oak.
> 
> But, there are three different oaks in those pictures, the first 5 lot truck loads from the tree service were red oak. then there was some smaller white oak limbs and 24" trunks, then the last load had some black oak rounds in it.




Fresh Red oak smells like a big ole fresh pile of dog mess to me!


Thanks


----------



## MechanicMatt

I don't want start or get in the middle of a pissing match, Im just curious how do you tell what a black oak from the others. I know how red oak leaves have points and white oaks are rounded, how do you guys know black oak?????


----------



## MechanicMatt

And sorry for the poor grammar tonight toooo much black label tonight


----------



## Sagetown

It's usually where ever I'm doing the felling.


----------



## Freakingstang

Black oaks, Red oak, Pin oak, scarlet oak and a few others are in the red oak family. 

the bark on red oak is smoother than black oak. the leaves on the red an black oak both have pointers or bristles on the end. the red oaks will have more uniform and deeper lobes on the leaves. The acorns produced on black oaks with have the cap that is deep and covers 2/3-3/4 of the acorn itself, where as the red oak will have a shallow acorn "cap", almost flat. The bark on a black oak is the easiest to tell, it is more broken and deeper ridges than red oak, and is a blackish color, if you chip the bark it will be a bright yellow underneath. most of the sap wood in black oak carries this yellowish tint, and the heartwood will have a dark almost black color. Red oak is darker and has a red tint to the sapwood, and the heartwood would be very red. 

https://www.extension.iastate.edu/forestry/iowa_trees/trees/black_oak.html


----------



## 7sleeper

@Sagetown ,

LOVE your seat!!!

7


----------



## Sagetown

7sleeper said:


> @Sagetown ,
> 
> LOVE your seat!!!
> 
> 7


Hello 7sleeper: Thanks; I made it for my Camp Site. It'll be my Fireside Chair, I hope.


----------



## tomtrees58

black oak my friend I am and arborist 40 years now


----------



## tomtrees58

red oak


----------



## 7sleeper

tomtrees58 said:


> red oak


Looks like an ideal trunk for a king size bongo drum for a band 

7


----------



## mn woodcutter

Starting my overflow stacks


----------



## benp

The Track-hoe was parked next to the fuel barrels and I crawled up for a wood pile shot. I HOPE this is good for the winter. For once it would be nice to worry about working out and cocktails this winter and not cutting wood. I told the neighbor to keep the wood coming though. Let's make hay while it is nice.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> The Track-hoe was parked next to the fuel barrels and I crawled up for a wood pile shot. I HOPE this is good for the winter. For once it would be nice to worry about working out and cocktails this winter and not cutting wood. I told the neighbor to keep the wood coming though. Let's make hay while it is nice.


Winner!


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Winner!



Lol, not hardly. 

I wish I had a wood stash like some others on here.


----------



## WVhunter

A couple more stacks I am working on, should be right about 5 cord in the two of them.


----------



## John D

Here is one of my work areas, this cement pad makes loading a breeze,here im loading my dump trailer with the old Michican loader,kinda hard to hold the phone and run the loader,did the best I could.....it takes about 3 heaps of the 3 yard bucket to load the 7x14x3 trailer....this wood was all blow downs form a real bad july afternoon thunderstorm that brought wind gusts over 90 mph...we lost 5 mature oak trees over 36" dbh..simply uprooted them rootball and all. I have more wood videos,like and subscribe if you like them,thanks.


----------



## zogger

John D said:


> Here is one of my work areas, this cement pad makes loading a breeze,here im loading my dump trailer with the old Michican loader,kinda hard to hold the phone and run the loader,did the best I could.....it takes about 3 heaps of the 3 yard bucket to load the 7x14x3 trailer....this wood was all blow downs form a real bad july afternoon thunderstorm that brought wind gusts over 90 mph...we lost 5 mature oak trees over 36" dbh..simply uprooted them rootball and all. I have more wood videos,like and subscribe if you like them,thanks.




Big time cheatin! hahahahahaha


----------



## thinkrtinker

Detroit sounds good in the loader


----------



## greendohn

Pulled down a few old Coleman lanterns for a lite up,,the woodshed is almost full!!


----------



## luckydad

Dang !! 12 lanterns ??


----------



## greendohn

luckydad said:


> Dang !! 12 lanterns ??



LOL, Yep, that's just my 228 models some dating back to the 1940's. I restore old Coleman lanterns as a hobby,,,much more affordable than chainsaws!! I have over 40 of 'em.


----------



## svk

greendohn said:


> LOL, Yep, that's just my 228 models some dating back to the 1940's. I restore old Coleman lanterns as a hobby,,,much more affordable than chainsaws!! I have over 40 of 'em.


Oh man. I threw a few away that were gunked up inside. I'd have happily given them to you if I knew!


----------



## greendohn

svk said:


> Oh man. I threw a few away that were gunked up inside. I'd have happily given them to you if I knew!



That's how I have came across most of 'em..beat up, run down and broken..kinda' cool they have a "metering rod" which sits under the main valve going into the fuel tank and the generator/atomiser,,the fuel tube going up between the mantles(socks) can most times be re-built. I've converted a couple to run on a kerosene blend.


----------



## svk

We like the red, one mantle model (not sure which number) for canoe camping because it puts out almost as much light as a dual mantle but uses much less fuel.


----------



## greendohn

One of my favorites too, the 200 model. This one was pretty rough when I got it, I'm not the best at painting but hope my efforts have bought this old boy another 40+ years of bringing Sunshine to the Night..This model is also very forgiving of abuse and easily converts to burn straight kero.


----------



## luckydad

greendohn said:


> LOL, Yep, that's just my 228 models some dating back to the 1940's. I restore old Coleman lanterns as a hobby,,,much more affordable than chainsaws!! I have over 40 of 'em.


Very cool man


----------



## briantutt

John D said:


> Here is one of my work areas, this cement pad makes loading a breeze,here im loading my dump trailer with the old Michican loader,kinda hard to hold the phone and run the loader,did the best I could.....it takes about 3 heaps of the 3 yard bucket to load the 7x14x3 trailer....this wood was all blow downs form a real bad july afternoon thunderstorm that brought wind gusts over 90 mph...we lost 5 mature oak trees over 36" dbh..simply uprooted them rootball and all.



Sounds awesome. We have an old Clark loader but I don't understand why the buckets are shaped like they are. Maybe so you can't pick up too much dirt but for wood etc. It would be sweet if it could hold more because you know it can handle it.

Need hearing protection in that thing!

Brian


----------



## dancan

greendohn said:


> View attachment 459266
> One of my favorites too, the 200 model. This one was pretty rough when I got it, I'm not the best at painting but hope my efforts have bought this old boy another 40+ years of bringing Sunshine to the Night..This model is also very forgiving of abuse and easily converts to burn straight kero.



How do you mod them for kero ?


----------



## treebilly

Here's what I got cut up today and....
Here's what is left. I'm so far behind that I'm not selling any this year. I must add that since I bought a mini-skid, none of this has been touched by hand yet. I love that thing.


----------



## John D

thinkrtinker said:


> Detroit sounds good in the loader


sure does,i love it! 4-71 power,that loader can sit a month in the winter and fire up so easy,its amazing.


----------



## Bullvi22

I love the sound of a Detroit for sure! I went on a diesel kick a couple months ago and read up a little bit on them, very interesting stuff.

The first number is the #of cylinders, the dash means inline (v means v configuration) the second is the displacement per cylinder. Hence 6-71 is an inline 6 with 71 cubic inches per cylinder. Lots of variations, 6v53, 6-71, 8-71, 12v71 "buzzing dozen". Those babies sound awesome !


----------



## thinkrtinker

John D said:


> sure does,i love it! 4-71 power,that loader can sit a month in the winter and fire up so easy,its amazing.



have had a 3-53 for over 20 years. Enjoy getting him out for a snort or two just to let ALL the neighbors
know I am alive and well.
they really are easy to start. Have just used a regular truck truck battary for years.


----------



## 03HD2500

This should keep me going for a while.


----------



## Eric English




----------



## svk

Eric English said:


>


Very nice looking country there!


----------



## dancan

Eric English said:


>




Awesome pics !


----------



## SS396driver

This is what you don't want to see at the woodpile


----------



## SS396driver

Mine a few weeks ago before I added about 10 cords


My basement is already stacked for this season the barn was about half stacked when this picture was taken


----------



## Lander

SS396driver said:


> This is what you don't want to see at the woodpileView attachment 460413


 It'll keep the pests out. My two cats can't keep up with the rodents in my piles.


----------



## Eagleknight

Mostly through splitting the locust I got this weekend. About half of my trailer left to go. I guess it is honey locust since it has the orange center.


----------



## briantutt

Hopefully this makes 3 more loads.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

Here's 12, still a lot left out there. Some good white oak too.






Brian


----------



## Axfarmer

This is my splitting area, I'm at a point that I can't keep up with the loads I've been hauling home.Today I brought home a load and a second trip to get my atv and trailer. If the weather is good I may go back for more in a week or so.


----------



## briantutt

Here is 13 and 14. Hopefully a couple more next weekend before the snow flies.

Brian


----------



## zogger

Axfarmer said:


> This is my splitting area, I'm at a point that I can't keep up with the loads I've been hauling home.Today I brought home a load and a second trip to get my atv and trailer. If the weather is good I may go back for more in a week or so.



Nice stacks, pretty doggie!


----------



## John D

Here are a few of my work areas.....getting er done...


----------



## John D




----------



## trukn2004

Nowhere near as impressive as some of you guys, but its mine and its all by hand.


----------



## mortalitool

Here are a few pics of my pile. Had a pile at my house and at my grandpas up the road from me. I sell wood and don't burn it. Part-time for extra income.


----------



## ri chevy

Snow already? Or is that from last year?


----------



## mortalitool

ri chevy said:


> Snow already? Or is that from last year?


That's from last year. Nothing but rain up here lately. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Ah. OK. Good!


----------



## Marine5068

I was just gonna ask about the snow.
We are supposed to get some lake effect stuff around Lake Superior and Georgian Bay areas like Wawa, Huntsville and Parry Sound Ontario over the next few days, but nothing major.
I just found a few Red Oak blocks that Hydro One cut and left by side of road a month ago or so. I split them and stacked them on a rack for now. Will move them later next week to season for a couple years.
They also left an axe behind. The head's a bit rusted now but in decent shape. It was buried under some brush I kicked around. I'll clean it up for a spare.


----------



## Marine5068

greendohn said:


> Pulled down a few old Coleman lanterns for a lite up,,the woodshed is almost full!!View attachment 459112


I've got a little smaller collection of about ten old Coleman lanterns and like six or seven Coleman stoves. The stoves are all old pump style ones and most of the lanterns too. I like them.


----------



## greendohn

Marine5068 said:


> I've got a little smaller collection of about ten old Coleman lanterns and like six or seven Coleman stoves. The stoves are all old pump style ones and most of the lanterns too. I like them.




That's sometimes how it starts,,just a couple or few and then you see one at the flea market or someone drops one off..before long you're you're looking for a place to stash 'em!!
I've gotta' few "gas pressure" or "pump" style stoves, also. Most of them were heading for someone's trash can or picked 'em up for a few bucks. 
colemancollectorsforum.com is a great place to look for info and parts on these stoves and lanterns. A great bunch of guys and honest pricing on spare/replacement parts.


----------



## greendohn

Today's score was Ash and Maple.


----------



## jcl

Firewood to sell next year. And the little red fox that's always around?


----------



## svk

jcl said:


> Firewood to sell next year. And the little red fox that's always around?


Probably looking for the mice and squirrels in your pile.


----------



## greendohn

Yesterday's score..


----------



## stihl023/5

My wife brought this home today.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. Tractor supply 22 Ton splitter.


----------



## Ronaldo

stihl023/5 said:


> My wife brought this home today.
> View attachment 465205


GOOD WIFE! I like her.


----------



## Dropsix

Hey guys! New to the site but have been reading for a long time.

Got a load of wood today, this is my area.


----------



## mn woodcutter

Dropsix said:


> Hey guys! New to the site but have been reading for a long time.
> 
> Got a load of wood today, this is my area.



Looks great! Welcome! Do you sell firewood?


----------



## Dropsix

mn woodcutter said:


> Looks great! Welcome! Do you sell firewood?



Thanks!!

Nope, I don't sell it. Just wanted more firewood for less money. Paying about 300$ (cdn) per cord here split and delivered.


----------



## dancan

Dropsix said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Nope, I don't sell it. Just wanted more firewood for less money. Paying about 300$ (cdn) per cord here split and delivered.



Sounds like you're in NS LOL
Nice straight logs so I guess not .


----------



## Dropsix

dancan said:


> Sounds like you're in NS LOL
> Nice straight logs so I guess not .



Ontario!

Some straight, some curvy haha.


----------



## Woos31

This was about 2/3s of what I had cut in that pile. Don't have wood heat myself so helped a family who's very willing provider has a shoulder not willing so he can't cut or split what they need and I kinda like killin trees so donated a jag to them for our cold as hell snap we're in now


----------



## Ronaldo

Woos31 said:


> View attachment 465590
> 
> This was about 2/3s of what I had cut in that pile. Don't have wood heat myself so helped a family who's very willing provider has a shoulder not willing so he can't cut or split what they need and I kinda like killin trees so donated a jag to them for our cold as hell snap we're in now


Good for you! That certainly is quite a jag......very cool picture.


----------



## lknchoppers




----------



## Dropsix

Woos31 said:


> View attachment 465590
> 
> This was about 2/3s of what I had cut in that pile. Don't have wood heat myself so helped a family who's very willing provider has a shoulder not willing so he can't cut or split what they need and I kinda like killin trees so donated a jag to them for our cold as hell snap we're in now



LOVE your truck!!!! Love those older F250/350 Crew cab long boxes


----------



## Fordhighboy1

I am highly jelous of the truck in your picture.

The wood too of course.


Woos31 said:


> View attachment 465590
> 
> This was about 2/3s of what I had cut in that pile. Don't have wood heat myself so helped a family who's very willing provider has a shoulder not willing so he can't cut or split what they need and I kinda like killin trees so donated a jag to them for our cold as hell snap we're in now


----------



## Woos31

Ronaldo said:


> Good for you! That certainly is quite a jag......very cool picture.


Thank ya sir, me and my boys enjoy cutting it and it teaches my kids how to work and also help folks who need it even when they won't say so you just help anyway. So it's a win all the way around


----------



## Woos31

Dropsix said:


> LOVE your truck!!!! Love those older F250/350 Crew cab long boxes


Thank ya sir, I like them too. Simple and tough, and I can still work on the ol 7.3 under the hood without having to be a NASA engineer. This is my third OBS with the 7.3 and I kick myself everyday wondering why I ever sold the other 2


----------



## Woos31

Fordhighboy1 said:


> I am highly jelous of the truck in your picture.
> 
> The wood too of course.


Well thank ya sir, just got this one so she's work in progress. It's my 3rd OBS powerstroke and I kick my own a$$ everyday for hocking the other 2 which were twice as nice as this one.


----------



## Woos31

Well Crap, looks as I'm nearly a broken record now with the two posts in a row of the same info lol. I learn how operate on this site yet!


----------



## Fordhighboy1

I now have a 08 F250 5.4 regular cab 4x4 and it is nice and all but i still contemplate selling it and getting anoter real nice 95-95 F350 CC LB 7.3 stick because mine was just that great of a truck till she died due to computer issues. Though my absolute favorite is my old man's 73 highboy with the 360 and 4 speed. That one is gonna get rebuilt soon as i find money and a new body.


Woos31 said:


> Well thank ya sir, just got this one so she's work in progress. It's my 3rd OBS powerstroke and I kick my own a$$ everyday for hocking the other 2 which were twice as nice as this one.


----------



## Woos31

Fordhighboy1 said:


> I now have a 08 F250 5.4 regular cab 4x4 and it is nice and all but i still contemplate selling it and getting anoter real nice 95-95 F350 CC LB 7.3 stick because mine was just that great of a truck till she died due to computer issues. Though my absolute favorite is my old man's 73 highboy with the 360 and 4 speed. That one is gonna get rebuilt soon as i find money and a new body.


I hear ya there, my first one was a 96 crew cab long box 5 speed and I was a Damn fool to have sold it cuz they're worth the price a gold now if you can find one that ain't beat to hell. My best buddy had a 78 crew cab and a donar pickup with an idi 7.3 he was getting ready to swap, then his daily driver broke down and had to use the 78 to haul cows.......... He totaled it when he hit a bull on the highway. My wife was his insurance gal and she kept telling him you need to add that, you need to add that....... Now he's out the pickup and has to pay the rancher for his bull as oregon is most all open range east of the cascade mountains


----------



## Fordhighboy1

The only thing holding me back from someday finding a really nice 95-97 and just forking over the money for it is electronics because they were just complicated enough on those trucks and there is just enough wireing packe in them to be above my paitence level. And no matter how well the truck was babied electrical stuff just seems to have a limited lifespan.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

That and i already have dads highboy and my first vehicle my 70 F100 custom to rebuild so gf would be a little upset if i add to the project pile lol


----------



## captjack

I had a 95 f350 psd auto crew - long box - 4x4 with add-a-leafs for a little lift and extra capacity - had 380k on the clock when I sold it to a friend - still going - the kids called it "Clifford" the big red truck 

Best PU I have ever owned hands down. Rode like a Lincoln hahaha


----------



## ri chevy

Guys, take the Ford talk to a different thread. Where are the wood pile photos?


----------



## Fordhighboy1

Us ADD kids got distracted...... hey look a bunny


----------



## ri chevy

Lol.


----------



## KiwiBro

Down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Stihlsmoking

My little pile.


----------



## Whitty21

Here is our total collection.

This is our collection of free garbage wood. It is all poplar and red pine




Some free maple and the scraps from the spruce logs we milled




The wood for ourselves and our burner




What we have left to sell...


----------



## Mr Black

I only just started, 2 months ago , and have burned 1/3 of what's here... How many cords? Best guess..


----------



## Mr Black

My Homemade Wood hauler too


----------



## jcl

Today was just a maintance day. sharpen chains, greased and changed oil
But had this feeling something was watching me. Took me a couple of mins but figure it out



It stayed their for 10 mins. have no idea how long it was their before I saw it


----------



## zogger

jcl said:


> Today was just a maintance day. sharpen chains, greased and changed oil
> But had this feeling something was watching me. Took me a couple of mins but figure it out
> View attachment 469067
> 
> 
> It stayed their for 10 mins. have no idea how long it was their before I saw it



Pretty bird! We used to have a lot more around here, but apparently most have been shot. I also saw a couple of I guess kestrels here before, but just the one time.


----------



## zogger

Mr Black said:


> I only just started, 2 months ago , and have burned 1/3 of what's here... How many cords? Best guess.. View attachment 469019
> View attachment 469020
> View attachment 469021



8.5


----------



## stihly dan

Haven't posted on this thread since page 1 or 2 since my piles really haven't changed and my splitting area's have been small and fast. Here is a pic of this winters splitting area as soon as it gets cold. Stack of rounds is 20X20X5.


----------



## stihly dan

Oops, pics were on the phone.


----------



## gtrr4

stihly dan said:


> Oops, pics were on the phone.


What is the wooden crate contraption?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Looks like a saw buck to me .


----------



## stihly dan

That is my sawbuck. Each post is exactly 20 inches so every piece is cut at the same length every time. A can get 120 pieces/rounds out of 5 cuts.


----------



## Philbert

stihly dan said:


> That is my sawbuck. Each post is exactly 20 inches so every piece is cut at the same length every time. A can get 120 pieces/rounds out of 5 cuts.


 Copied your photo to another thread with sawbuck designs:
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ood-and-lots-of-it.186935/page-3#post-5666066

Philbert


----------



## Eagleknight

I recently bought a drone. Had to take an aerial photo of the pile and stacks. That big freshly split pile is all honey locust. Looks a little messy from above.


----------



## stihly dan

stihly dan said:


> Haven't posted on this thread since page 1 or 2 since my piles really haven't changed and my splitting area's have been small and fast. Here is a pic of this winters splitting area as soon as it gets cold. Stack of rounds is 20X20X5.



Huh, replying to myself, sure sign of old age. Memory is gone too, apparently page 1 or 2 is actually page 86. Pics are all gone do to the virus, so are a bunch of the early pages guys. I will have to post some replacement pics here soon.


----------



## Philbert

Eagleknight said:


> I recently bought a drone.


Large enough for helicopter logging?

Philbert


----------



## Eagleknight

Eagleknight said: ↑
I recently bought a drone.
Large enough for helicopter logging?



Only big enough for camera.


----------



## Sandhill Crane




----------



## Wickets

Eagleknight said:


> That big freshly split pile is all honey locust. Looks a little messy from above.



For curiosity sake, how long do you usually leave a pile like that before you stack it and newbie question of the day: does stacked wood dry/cure faster than wood in a loose pile?

thanks


----------



## jwade

Eagleknight said:


> Eagleknight said: ↑
> I recently bought a drone.
> Large enough for helicopter logging?
> 
> 
> 
> Only big enough for camera.


looks like that splitting area could be a helli logging log landing. nice setup. picture from the drone looks really stable also.


----------



## Mr Black

Wickets said:


> For curiosity sake, how long do you usually leave a pile like that before you stack it and newbie question of the day: does stacked wood dry/cure faster than wood in a loose pile?
> 
> thanks



http://www.woodheat.org/preparing-fuel-supply.html

Should answer all your questions


----------



## Eagleknight

I usually split and then stack it right away, but started to run tight on space for the fifth pallet row which will go on the left side. I have a compost dirt pile that partially needs moved and have plenty to burn this winter. So I just threw it in a pile for now. I might get it stacked this winter at some point. I am using the wood off the single row behind the big stacks first. I changed my stacking layout last year. Using up that single row will get better airflow down my pallet rows. 

If I was trying to dry the most efficiently in loose stack I would have laid down pallets first for airflow underneath. Then wouldn't make a pile 6 feet tall either.

The link is good resource.


----------



## Oldman47

Mr Black said:


> http://www.woodheat.org/preparing-fuel-supply.html
> 
> Should answer all your questions


That reference is a bit on the non-conservative side with statements like a single year drying is plenty for the harder to dry woods and 6 months is plenty for most woods.


----------



## Mr Black

Yes, well, for a self described "Newbie" it's a good place to start... Instead of constantly asking questions and having to wait for 5 different people to tell them 8 different answers... Lol... I love this forum, for that reason most.


----------



## Trx250r180




----------



## Trx250r180

Mr Black said:


> Yes, well, for a self described "Newbie" it's a good place to start... Instead of constantly asking questions and having to wait for 5 different people to tell them 8 different answers... Lol... I love this forum, for that reason most.


Some people may mistake you for a troll ,I can clearly see you are a gnome though .


----------



## Mr Black

Yuppers, just a humble forrest gnome trying to help and get helped, whistling while he works... So... Those log piles huh? And drones now too...


----------



## olympyk_999

Trx250r180 said:


> Some people may mistake you for a troll


those people disgust me!
no offense to the gnome...but trolls are just better, don't ask how I know


----------



## Trx250r180

olympyk_999 said:


> those people disgust me!
> no offense to the gnome...but trolls are just better, don't ask how I know


I dont need to ask, it getting cold there yet ?


----------



## Wickets

Thanks for the links and stacking info. When I started earlier in Oct, I bought a firewood rack from amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/Roughneck-Cov...srs=8004354011&ie=UTF8&qid=1450180969&sr=8-13 ) which lasted maybe a week before it toppled over. Everything is in piles now, but after seeing how you guys do it, I really have to get my act together if I dont want to freeze this/next winter


----------



## olympyk_999

Trx250r180 said:


> I dont need to ask, it getting cold there yet ?


 where?


----------



## Trx250r180

olympyk_999 said:


> where?


At your place


----------



## olympyk_999

Trx250r180 said:


> At your place


yeah a frigid mid 50's, and wet...the fog is just unbearable, damn that tropic vortex!!!...worst winter I can ever remember
thinkin I might mow my lawn this afternoon...its looking a little long...
at this rate im on track to burn under a cord this year... im usually through 2+ cord by this time, and so far I have burned less than 1/4 cord...
if we keep going like this I wont have to cut wood for another 20+ years


----------



## Trx250r180

Was like that here last week ,heavy rains ,lots of flooding ,I think it may have made the news even ,and anything made of wood growing mold on it ,it cleared and froze last night ,so nice now ,things dry up in the cold and the mud gets to where you can walk on top of it .


----------



## olympyk_999

Trx250r180 said:


> Was like that here last week ,heavy rains ,lots of flooding ,I think it may have made the news even ,and anything made of wood growing mold on it ,it cleared and froze last night ,so nice now ,things dry up in the cold and the mud gets to where you can walk on top of it .


 be nice if it were just 0 deg. out and snow every couple of days...would make heating easy...this weather sucks for wood heat, the house gets cold, but then you fire up the stove and its already too hot before the kindling gets even gets going


----------



## Trx250r180

In almost 30 years here ,i can not remember even once it getting down to zero , teens at night a few times is coldest i can remember .


----------



## Mr Black

Trx250r180 said:


> In almost 30 years here ,i can not remember even once it getting down to zero , teens at night a few times is coldest i can remember .


Really...? Frick Man, you're missing out...lol

Last year though, this year El' Nino...


----------



## kdxken

Gotta stay warm while you work


----------



## ri chevy

Looks like an old Shappy


----------



## olympyk_999

kdxken said:


> Gotta stay warm while you work View attachment 470467


only thing left standing after the house burned down?


----------



## mortalitool

What I've been up to lately. Wet and swampy. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Black

kdxken said:


> Gotta stay warm while you work View attachment 470467


Does it really give off that much heat? I've got an old wood burner just sitting around, I'd use it for that if it does... Some Mice are living in it currently...

Anything left out for a week becomes a mouse house... Even with all the Owl, Hawk, Cats, and Coyotes there's still a billion Mice... Freakin Rediculous


----------



## JeffGu

olympyk_999 said:


> ...only thing left standing after the house burned down?



You beat me to it!


----------



## Mr Black

Wood stoves are darn near indestructable

Dec. 2014
VIENNA, AUSTRIA- Police are puzzled by an exploding hand grenade inside a wood stove since the woman who owns it says she only put wood inside. Police say the World War II grenade apparently landed on a tree during fighting but did not go off. It was then enveloped by the tree growing around it to the point that it was invisible when the tree was chopped down for firewood. The wood was sold to a supermarket where the unidentified woman bought it. The explosion was in the town of Gmuden and shattered the stove's glass panel. The woman wasn't hurt since the sturdy wrought-iron stove contained the blast


----------



## kdxken

Mr Black said:


> Does it really give off that much heat? I've got an old wood burner just sitting around, I'd use it for that if it does... Some Mice are living in it currently...
> 
> Anything left out for a week becomes a mouse house... Even with all the Owl, Hawk, Cats, and Coyotes there's still a billion Mice... Freakin Rediculous



Enough heat to dry boots and warm the hands. Stacked the wood high to the northeast to dampen the wind. Chimney was key, keeps the smoke from blowing in your face.


----------



## Guswhit

Start for the 2016 campfire wood.





I have to get busy and start splitting one of these days.


----------



## Oldman47

Mr Black said:


> Does it really give off that much heat? I've got an old wood burner just sitting around, I'd use it for that if it does... Some Mice are living in it currently...
> 
> Anything left out for a week becomes a mouse house... Even with all the Owl, Hawk, Cats, and Coyotes there's still a billion Mice... Freakin Rediculous


Here I thought the house of mouse was an entertainment company with a stock symbol of DIS.


----------



## CoolCat44

Lucky so far, no mices in my firewood this year


----------



## zogger

Guswhit said:


> Start for the 2016 campfire wood.
> View attachment 470552
> View attachment 470553
> View attachment 470554
> 
> 
> I have to get busy and start splitting one of these days.



Nice! This is for bundles?


----------



## ReggieT

CoolCat44 said:


> Lucky so far, no mices in my firewood this year
> 
> View attachment 470650


Looks as though you have a highly effective "Anti-Mousing Device" at yer disposal!


----------



## Guswhit

zogger said:


> Nice! This is for bundles?



Yes, I have been supplying 3 campgrounds for the summer months. I have been just supplying the wood, cut and split to a designated area and the park had "volunteers"(they stay for free) do the bundling. I have been notified that I am going to have to bundle this year as well. Not sure how I am going to find the time. Trying to find someone to pay for this mind numbing job is proving difficult to say the least. In a couple of years my kids will be old enough to help, especially since I am using the profits towards there higher education fund.


----------



## zogger

Guswhit said:


> Yes, I have been supplying 3 campgrounds for the summer months. I have been just supplying the wood, cut and split to a designated area and the park had "volunteers"(they stay for free) do the bundling. I have been notified that I am going to have to bundle this year as well. Not sure how I am going to find the time. Trying to find someone to pay for this mind numbing job is proving difficult to say the least. In a couple of years my kids will be old enough to help, especially since I am using the profits towards there higher education fund.



cool! I haven't broke into campground sales yet but I would like to, got lots of tulip poplar here which is perfect. For the just few dozen I move a year, firewood and cooking wood, I just hand wrap them (small shrinkwrap roll from big orange, comes with a handle for cheap), I use an old computer case to hold them while I get one end tight, then pull it out and finish. 

I have seen linked here before some examples of home made bundlers. I know the manufactured ones are pricey, but..if you are going to do it for years and years, doing a lot, it might pay for itself soon enough. 

Alternatively, you can use produce bags and a bucket (or better, straight piece of large diameter PVC tube) with the bottom cut out to load the bags, something like that. The straight tube would probably be better thinking about it. Open bag, drop in tube, load wood, pull tube out, close bag. Three campgrounds is right decent business, you'll figure it out. Search youtube you'll see some vids of firewood wrappers.


----------



## greendohn

Scored this Maple yesterday, it's in the shed,,,too soft in the big woods to chase any today.


----------



## Guswhit

zogger said:


> I have seen linked here before some examples of home made bundlers. I know the manufactured ones are pricey, but..if you are going to do it for years and years, doing a lot, it might pay for itself soon enough.
> 
> Alternatively, you can use produce bags and a bucket (or better, straight piece of large diameter PVC tube) with the bottom cut out to load the bags, something like that. The straight tube would probably be better thinking about it. Open bag, drop in tube, load wood, pull tube out, close bag. Three campgrounds is right decent business, you'll figure it out. Search youtube you'll see some vids of firewood wrappers.



I did the onion bags one year, what a PITA that was. I was glad to get out of bundling. I don't see any other way right now, except to bite the bullet and buy a commercial one. Looks like it should easily pay for itself in labor savings. I just don't have the time to be bundling 8-9,000 bundles a season, added on to the rest of the crap I do. I'm trying to figure out now how much extra to charge them for the bundling. Anyone know how many units a person should be able to produce an hour with a bundler?


----------



## zogger

Guswhit said:


> I did the onion bags one year, what a PITA that was. I was glad to get out of bundling. I don't see any other way right now, except to bite the bullet and buy a commercial one. Looks like it should easily pay for itself in labor savings. I just don't have the time to be bundling 8-9,000 bundles a season, added on to the rest of the crap I do. I'm trying to figure out now how much extra to charge them for the bundling. Anyone know how many units a person should be able to produce an hour with a bundler?



The commercial units claim more than one a minute, much faster if you have a helper. 

This is the first one that came up with a google search, just look for "firewood wrappers". The wrapping is fast, I would imagine the total time is knocked down by loading the baskets. As to price, heck, at least a buck more a bundle, that's more handling. Wholesale is I think 2-4 bucks a bundle for 3/4 cubic foot. I know my local supermarket was only paying 2 bucks and wanted a huge amount to stock many stores, I asked to see if it was worth my while to go big commercial, so I passed on trying to beat that, two bucks is too cheap. I would say at three bucks you could start to make some loot and with the volume you move, first season would pay for the wrapper. 




And here is a place claims you can build a vertical one for 50 bucks if you can weld, they have the plans, mailed to you on Cd or download for cheap. Looks more reasonable to me. I might actually look into this one meself...note: different plans for different firewood tools

http://www.millerswoodcutting.com/wrapper-bundle.html


----------



## Guswhit

Thats the wrapper I have been looking at! I just don't know about the time factor, plus finding help. I'm getting $2.50 a bundle now without wrapping so I want to maintain the same profit margin, that's why I wondered in a real world scenario what you could actually wrap in an hour.


----------



## Philbert

Guswhit said:


> . . . I wondered in a real world scenario what you could actually wrap in an hour.



Note that the woman in that video is wrapping pre-stacked/staged bundles - that part is not shown. But she also does not look all that experienced operating that machine. If the staged wood was up, off the ground, and she stacked the finished bundles on a pallet (or however she delivers them), she could be more efficient as well.

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Lower the bundling machine so you're not lifting the bundles so high , ergonomics are important for efficiency as well .


----------



## Philbert

Website says $2,195 shipped.



Philbert


----------



## stihlfanboy




----------



## gtrr4

stihlfanboy said:


> View attachment 471693
> View attachment 471694


Nice setup, bout same as me but I only have 2 wheel narrows. I like ur one with the chrome wheel.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Not my personal splitting area just one I use. This is at a tree customers property. He has us split what ever wood from the tree work every year.


----------



## Sty57

The start of 2017 firewood.


----------



## Sty57

I really wish it would start to freeze and get a little snow. Make life so much easier for skidding across my yard.


----------



## Plowboy83

How do you most pic from your photo library on iPhone 6


----------



## briantutt

Sty57 said:


> The start of 2017 firewood.


Jealous! I have never been ahead of that game

Brian


----------



## Sty57

Last winter was so long and cold, there wasn't much else to do. So I just kept cutting for my self. Now this year is the exact opposite so I'll probably end up with extra.


----------



## Agent Orange




----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## Plowboy83

Now the fun part of staking it the pile is 38 ft long 15 wide at bottom and 6.5 ft tall hope I got 15 cords what do you guys think


----------



## jrider

Plowboy83 said:


> Now the fun part of staking it the pile is 38 ft long 15 wide at bottom and 6.5 ft tall hope I got 15 cords what do you guys think


Between 11-12


----------



## Plowboy83

jrider said:


> Between 11-12


Got most of it stacked I'm report back tomorrow


----------



## chucker

14.25 cords no more no less.


----------



## Plowboy83

chucker said:


> 14.25 cords no more no less.


Ok I'm holding u to it lol I'll let u know tomorrow when I get it all stacked


----------



## captjack

Almost done my second shed - this will be for next year


----------



## Mr Black

captjack said:


> Almost done my second shed - this will be for next year



Your firewood storage......
SUCKS, I HATE IT!!!


Because it makes me jealous....


----------



## briantutt

Mr Black said:


> Your firewood storage......
> SUCKS, I HATE IT!!!
> 
> 
> Because it makes me jealous....


Repost for effect.

Brian


----------



## Sandhill Crane

captjack said:


> View attachment 472224
> 
> 
> Almost done my second shed - this will be for next year



Nice! Then you will have time to wash and wax that machine? 
Your photo is a good shot of the removable bolt-on tongue to deter theft.


----------



## captjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> Nice! Then you will have time to wash and wax that machine?
> Your photo is a good shot of the removable bolt-on tongue to deter theft.


 i

I use the pallet forks on the tractor to move it - Just pick the entire thing up - makes it easy . The only time the hitch goes on is when people borrow it.


----------



## woodcut70




----------



## al-k

I finally got a chance to pull my first log with the old 9n i got from my grandfather. It took 8 months to get it going and this oak is for next year.


----------



## czar800




----------



## zogger

al-k said:


> I finally got a chance to pull my first log with the old 9n i got from my grandfather. It took 8 months to get it going and this oak is for next year.View attachment 473784



Well, you are set for tractor for the next 50 years now!


----------



## zogger

czar800 said:


> View attachment 473799
> View attachment 473801



Nice pile there!


----------



## Mr Black

Anybody else notice that upside-down splitter...? What's the clearance under the main beam?


----------



## briantutt

Looks like it is on a skid steer so clearance would be limited only by how high the lift goes.

Brian


----------



## Plowboy83

Clearance won't matter on the skip steer u rest it on the top of the log I wish I had one of them no more lifting and soar back nice splitter man I'm jealous


----------



## Mr Black

No kidding. So once bucked, with two people, you can just have somebody drive it down the line of rounds while the other operates the spliter...? 

I would question why there isn't a horizontal side splitter yet. Either way, it's freskin sweet! 

Any machinist who's willing to help me design one, PM me


----------



## czar800

This is from when I first built it years ago.




.


----------



## zogger

czar800 said:


> This is from when I first built it years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Ha! I like it how it busts the round no matter which way you grab it!


----------



## Agent Orange

Another small load split.


----------



## SLorenz

Oak the cheating way


----------



## SLorenz

Smaller stuff


----------



## Axfarmer

Here is my splitting area that has turned into a wood stacking area. I've only burned about 1.5 cords so far so the usual stacks that would be used up and refilled are full. There are about 3-4 cords of rounds under the tarps that still need to be split.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice and neat!


----------



## zogger

SLorenz said:


> Smaller stuff



Not only a skidsteer but tracked! Yep, cheatin!


----------



## sirbuildalot

Pretty small pile compared to my buddy who is a commercial seller. There are hundreds of cords in that pile


----------



## briantutt

sirbuildalot said:


> Pretty small pile compared to my buddy who is a commercial seller. There are hundreds of cords in that pile


Wow, that is impressive![emoji54] 

Brian


----------



## chipper1

sirbuildalot said:


> Pretty small pile compared to my buddy who is a commercial seller. There are hundreds of cords in that pile


Looks like the governments site for quarantined wood after they make it illegal to burn wood, but legal to burn weed.
In all reality it looks like some sort of land fill, thats a crazy lot o wood.
What's the contraption behind your mini pile lol.


----------



## chipper1

Agent Orange said:


> Another small load split.


You need to bring that spider home and have it make a few piles for you.


----------



## sirbuildalot

chipper1 said:


> Looks like the governments site for quarantined wood after they make it illegal to burn wood, but legal to burn weed.
> In all reality it looks like some sort of land fill, thats a crazy lot o wood.
> What's the contraption behind your mini pile lol.




They are 2 Pettibone forklifts

That pile believe it or not is a 1 day (9-10 hours) , 2 man, 15 cord pile with a Supersplit.


----------



## chipper1

sirbuildalot said:


> They are 2 Pettibone forklifts
> 
> That pile believe it or not is a 1 day (9-10 hours) , 2 man, 15 cord pile with a Supersplit.


I believe it, I spent about 5hrs yesterday splitting a pile of cherry with a 22ton Huskee. if you compare my pile to yours it looks like yours compared to your buddies. I'm guessing just over a cord and a half, it sure doesn't look like much though.


----------



## Dropsix

What do you guys do to deal with snow?? We just got a huge snow dump and all my rounds are just covered. My split pile is covered also but has a tarp on it at least.

Worst part is that before the snowfall, we had freezing rain. All while I was gone visiting family. Now my ATV just spins the tires when I try to move the snow to get some space to work again.


----------



## briantutt

I push the pile around with the bobcat. If that isn't around I just start splitting and make a packed area.

Brian


----------



## svk

Dropsix said:


> What do you guys do to deal with snow?? We just got a huge snow dump and all my rounds are just covered. My split pile is covered also but has a tarp on it at least.
> 
> Worst part is that before the snowfall, we had freezing rain. All while I was gone visiting family. Now my ATV just spins the tires when I try to move the snow to get some space to work again.


Keep it covered up with something waterproof yet disposable as it may crack and break when removing in the winter. Nothing worse that icy, snowy rounds. And that first slush snow of the season loves to freeze to the splits.


----------



## stihl023/5

Dropsix said:


> What do you guys do to deal with snow?? We just got a huge snow dump and all my rounds are just covered. My split pile is covered also but has a tarp on it at least.
> 
> Worst part is that before the snowfall, we had freezing rain. All while I was gone visiting family. Now my ATV just spins the tires when I try to move the snow to get some space to work again.


I used to cut in the winter, but as I get older I don't like digging it out of 3-4 ft of snow. This odd year is an exception but we have snow now.


----------



## briantutt

stihl023/5 said:


> I used to cut in the winter, but as I get older I don't like digging it out of 3-4 ft of snow. This odd year is an exception but we have snow now.


I hear yah. I do it out of necessity. I can never get ahead with a day job. It takes about 15 cord to get through the winter here. It was good when my son came home on leave he helped me blow through about 3 cord in a couple hours last week.

Brian


----------



## stihl023/5

briantutt said:


> I hear yah. I do it out of necessity. I can never get ahead with a day job. It takes about 15 cord to get through the winter here. It was good when my son came home on leave he helped me blow through about 3 cord in a couple hours last week.
> 
> Brian


I work at it spring summer and fall. Longer daylight too.


----------



## briantutt

Too dang hot here in the summer. Below 50 degrees is about my limit.

Brian


----------



## stihl023/5

I don't care for the heat early morn weekends or evenings.


----------



## Jere39

Some of you folks probably get more/deeper snow than I get here. If my rounds are still spread out, I wait till a sunny day, then take a broom to them and let the sun melt whatever is sitting in the grain.




I try to keep access packed down, rather than plowed out of the way. Usually a long Winter, easier to make a couple passes every few days than to plow.




Last year I cobbled together a simple sledge for pulling one round at a time across the packed snow to a more convenient place to split it.


----------



## Dropsix

I'm hoping to burn this wood next winter. Is that unrealistic? Wouldn't it have to be stacked by now for it to be good for next winter? When's the approx latest I can stack?


----------



## treebilly

I'm still trying to figure this stuff out. I have a mix of hard wood that has been split and stacked uncovered ( until October) for 14 months and I still get water hissing outta the wood. It was stacked in full sun as well. Part of the problem I have is my wood burner is about three times to big for my house so u have to close it down pretty tight or I'll roast. My real issue is I can't get far enough ahead on wood. I'm planning on an addition and an outdoor burner. In ohio the new epa burners is all I can get( new). I'm just at a loss with what to do. The epa stoves need dry wood. Apparently I don't live in an area with the climate to dry it quickly. I'm frustrated because I don't have the time to get three years ahead( that and I got a good buzz going at the moment). I'll post some pics again after this extended weekend.


----------



## ri chevy

Build a lean-to and store it underneath. It keeps rain off the wood, and it dries quicker.


----------



## treebilly

I've been debating that or a green house with elevated sides. Clear plastic to create heat and mostly open sides for airflow is what I've been stuck on.


----------



## svk

Dropsix said:


> I'm hoping to burn this wood next winter. Is that unrealistic? Wouldn't it have to be stacked by now for it to be good for next winter? When's the approx latest I can stack?


If you are planning on burning oak, no. Otherwise several of the faster burning species like ash and silver maple will dry in a couple of months.


----------



## svk

treebilly said:


> I've been debating that or a green house with elevated sides. Clear plastic to create heat and mostly open sides for airflow is what I've been stuck on.


There are plans on how to do this. If done properly it works, if not it is no better than letting the rounds sit in the sun.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Keep it covered up with something waterproof yet disposable as it may crack and break when removing in the winter. Nothing worse that icy, snowy rounds. And that first slush snow of the season loves to freeze to the splits.


What he said. You can get old billboard sign material for a pretty fair price and that stuff is thick and last well. 
When you are in the early stages of getting stocked up for a few yrs ahead you can tarp then untarp when you know it's going to be rain free. It will get it dry a lot quicker than leaving it sit outside uncovered.

svk tired of being the referee


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> svk tired of being the referee


Yes. Recognize the movie this came from?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> If you are planning on burning oak, no. Otherwise several of the faster burning species like ash and silver maple will dry in a couple of months.


Agreed again. If you can find some dead standing ash anytime between now and spring that would help.
It will be dry in time for next yr for sure.
As svk said oak is a difficult one to dry and is very disappointing to burn when to wet. Dead oak is awesome though.


----------



## chipper1

Here's what I just finished yesterday for a buddy. Mainly cherry with some hard maple. 
Some of the maple smelled worse than most any othe wood I've ever split, anyone else ever had that.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes. Recognize the movie this came from?


Been a rough end of the yr for you with all that.
Looks familiar, but no.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Been a rough end of the yr for you with all that.
> Looks familiar, but no.


Yes it has.


----------



## chipper1

Dropsix said:


> What do you guys do to deal with snow?? We just got a huge snow dump and all my rounds are just covered. My split pile is covered also but has a tarp on it at least.
> 
> Worst part is that before the snowfall, we had freezing rain. All while I was gone visiting family. Now my ATV just spins the tires when I try to move the snow to get some space to work again.


You just deal with it best you can til you can set up a way not to or get ahead enough to not have to cut in the winter. 



briantutt said:


> I hear yah. I do it out of necessity. I can never get ahead with a day job. It takes about 15 cord to get through the winter here. It was good when my son came home on leave he helped me blow through about 3 cord in a couple hours last week.
> 
> Brian


I think you need to have a mini GTG at your place. 
You would be amazed at how quick a small group of guys off here can have 15 cord cut up.
Set it up offer food and they will come.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Yes it has.


Your not going to tell me.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Your not going to tell me.


Do you know who the fellow is in my avatar


----------



## mn woodcutter

chipper1 said:


> You just deal with it best you can til you can set up a way not to or get ahead enough to not have to cut in the winter.
> 
> 
> I think you need to have a mini GTG at your place.
> You would be amazed at how quick a small group of guys off here can have 15 cord cut up.
> Set it up offer food and they will come.


I would love to go to a fellow woodcutter gtg if there's ever one in southern mn. None my friends have my wood cutting and chainsaw sickness/addiction!


----------



## Dropsix

chipper1 said:


> Here's what I just finished yesterday for a buddy. Mainly cherry with some hard maple.
> Some of the maple smelled worse than most any othe wood I've ever split, anyone else ever had that.
> View attachment 474844
> View attachment 474846



Does it smell like dirty feet??


----------



## chipper1

mn woodcutter said:


> I would love to go to a fellow woodcutter gtg if there's ever one in southern mn. None my friends have my wood cutting and chainsaw sickness/addiction!


I love the avatar, is that a big ole muskee. Do you use the saws for cutting ice as well. 
Like I said, build it they will come lol.
Plenty of guys just dying to burn that ethanol out of their saws before they let them sit all winter.


----------



## chipper1

Dropsix said:


> Does it smell like dirty feet??


Dirty feet just stink, this stuff made me wonder if I should have a respirator on. I have heard guys say that they experienced getting very sick from milling some types of wood, but not splitting. Not sure what caused it, the next worse smell was some junk softwood with red veins in it.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

svk said:


> Do you know who the fellow is in my avatar


Looks like a young Charles Bronson.


----------



## svk

Sandhill Crane said:


> Looks like a young Charles Bronson.


Younger although he aged pretty well. I didn't realize how old he really was when I heard he passed.

Check out his wiki, he had a pretty amazing life. 1 of 15 kids!


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Dirty feet just stink, this stuff made me wonder if I should have a respirator on. I have heard guys say that they experienced getting very sick from milling some types of wood, but not splitting. Not sure what caused it, the next worse smell was some junk softwood with red veins in it.



You might have box elder.


----------



## Philbert

zogger said:


> You might have box elder.


!Is that serious Dr. Zog!

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> You might have box elder.


zogger I think that was the softwood I was talking about(not the stuff I just split though). If you want your stove hot quick, box elder will do it. So much so you better not load up an epa stove with no way to totally close it down or you will have a raging beast on your hands, don't ask me how I know. I've learned a lot since then.


----------



## treebilly

Box elder burns hot and fast. Close to soft maple. In fact it's in the maple family. Acer something else Latin


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> If you want your stove hot quick, box elder will do it.





treebilly said:


> Box elder burns hot and fast. Close to soft maple. In fact it's in the maple family.



Some people turn their nose up at. I have learned to respect my elder. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Some people turn their nose up at. I have learned to respect my elder.
> 
> Philbert


It's not bad. 

Ranked as same btu output as silver maple and black ash. I don't see that though.


----------



## KiwiBro

treebilly said:


> Box elder burns hot and fast.


Dr Zog has a cream for that?


----------



## stihl023/5

KiwiBro said:


> Dr Zog has a cream for that?


I thought that was a wax?


----------



## JeffGu

If you get any of that _Acer negundo_ with the flame pattern there is a good market for it with wood turners, carvers and rustic furniture makers.


----------



## briantutt

That looks very cool.

Brian


----------



## KiwiBro

stihl023/5 said:


> I thought that was a wax?


I'm not sure our Dr Zog even surfs, let alone has a stash of sex wax.


----------



## USMC615

JeffGu said:


> If you get any of that _Acer negundo_ with the flame pattern there is a good market for it with wood turners, carvers and rustic furniture makers.
> 
> View attachment 474967


Awesome grain and color...never seen that before.


----------



## mn woodcutter

@chipper1 
Yep! Big muskie caught on a top water bait. There aren't many things more fun than that in my opinion!


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> !Is that serious Dr. Zog!
> 
> Philbert




...only if you have the obamacare "aluminum" plan with the 500 grand deductible...


----------



## zogger

KiwiBro said:


> I'm not sure our Dr Zog even surfs, let alone has a stash of sex wax.



I've tried it and done some, but not a lot. Most of my wipeouts came skateboarding, the best wipeout was I made it part way down mt. wachusett in massachusetts, I think I was rollin around 40 or so before I got the wobbles and went off into the gravel. Plenty of rash on that one...


----------



## JeffGu

USMC615 said:


> Awesome grain and color...never seen that before.



Nice thing is, the color is the tree's reaction to injury... so the boxelder bugs, storm damage, etc. that they're susceptible to actually increases your odds of finding the flame pattern wood.


----------



## USMC615

JeffGu said:


> Nice thing is, the color is the tree's reaction to injury... so the boxelder bugs, storm damage, etc. that they're susceptible to actually increases your odds of finding the flame pattern wood.


Interesting. Sure makes for some awesome grain. I can understand it being prized by woodworking folks.


----------



## svk

I think I read you need to seal it with something to preserve the bright red? Otherwise it will fade somewhat.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I think I read you need to seal it with something to preserve the bright red? Otherwise it will fade somewhat.


Was wondering that because many of our timbers here will fade, and I was also contemplating how lucky we are to often see the wood at its best, fresh off the log. Quite a privilege sometimes. I love it when there is a hunk of log that nobody really rates, and then some wood booger with an eye for such things and/or a penchant for gambling/speculating opens it up to reveal the beauty within.


----------



## KiwiBro

zogger said:


> I've tried it and done some, but not a lot. Most of my wipeouts came skateboarding, the best wipeout was I made it part way down mt. wachusett in massachusetts, I think I was rollin around 40 or so before I got the wobbles and went off into the gravel. Plenty of rash on that one...


Hahaha. Now that's a painful memory I can relate to. The best of skateboard jackass memories I have is actually of a friend in the 'hood. We lived on a fairly steep, busy road, and 'twas a right of passage from small fry to dude to try to make it down to the bottom of the road without hitting anything or falling off. A car pulled out of a driveway in front of him and I can still picture it in slo-mo in my head. He jumped off the board and was running so desperately to catch up with his speed, taking giant steps, legs moving like lean-screaming pistons, but he just couldn't get his legs back under his body and full superman-ed into a face plant of epic proportions, coming to a screaming heap about 50 feet further down the road.

One of the most horrifying but hilarious things I'd ever seen as a kid. I can't help but LOL whenever thinking about it and the look of terror on his face milliseconds from kissing asphalt.

He'd say the same about me slipping off the peddles of my bmx on a landing, dry retching and nearly passing out from the pain of nuts vs bike frame- we were both in tears at the time, for very different reasons though.

*editing to add* When I got him home, t-shirt soaked with blood, face like he'd been attacked with a knife, no skin on elbows, knees, some toes, and large patches of his face AWOL, well, my ears rang for the rest of the day from the abuse his mom levelled at me, as if I'd attacked him. He wasn't allowed to associate with me for months after that. She sure was a nut case.


----------



## svk

KiwiBro said:


> Hahaha. Now that's a painful memory I can relate to. The best of skateboard jackass memories I have is actually of a friend in the 'hood. We lived on a fairly steep, busy road, and 'twas a right of passage from small fry to dude to try to make it down to the bottom of the road without hitting anything. A car pulled out of a driveway in front of him and I can still picture it in slo-mo in my head. He jumped off the board and was running so desperately to catch up with his speed, taking giant steps, legs moving like a lean screaming pistons, but he just couldn't get his legs back under his body and full superman-ed into a face plant of epic proportions, coming to a screaming heap about 50 feet further down the road.
> 
> One of the most horrifying but hilarious things I've ever seen. He'd say the same about me slipping off the peddles of my bmx on a landing.


I can imagine it.

I chopped down a four inch diameter "widowmaker" with my hatchet when I was about 8. It tipped sideways and clocked my buddy who was 6 right on the head. Thought I killed him for about 30 seconds.


----------



## KiwiBro

svk said:


> I can imagine it.
> 
> I chopped down a four inch diameter "widowmaker" with my hatchet when I was about 8. It tipped sideways and clocked my buddy who was 6 right on the head. Thought I killed him for about 30 seconds.


 What a great lesson about consequences, etc. One that cotton-wooled kids these days miss out on. Reminds me about a school here that makes it its job to allow kids to be kids and the natural born risk-takers amongst them to climb (and occasionally fall) from trees, etc. I believe there's a waiting list to get one's kid into that school, but it is under perpetual threat of being closed down by health and safety idjits.


----------



## treebilly

Finally got everything cut to length and a small start on getting it split to manageable sizes.


----------



## chipper1

mn woodcutter said:


> @chipper1
> Yep! Big muskie caught on a top water bait. There aren't many things more fun than that in my opinion!


That had to be one heck of an explosion when that thing hit the surface.
Never caught or fished for one, but a lake about 10 miles from me has quite a few in it.
One time I was setting up a fishing trip for the kids at church and went to a small pond(maybe 50ft around),
I thought it would be easy for the kids to fish. It was at night and I looked into the water with my flashlight and right there was a 30" muskie.
What the heck was it doing in there. They probably don't have a problem with overpopulation of bluegills .


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> That had to be one heck of an explosion when that thing hit the surface.
> Never caught or fished for one, but a lake about 10 miles from me has quite a few in it.
> One time I was setting up a fishing trip for the kids at church and went to a small pond(maybe 50ft around),
> I thought it would be easy for the kids to fish. It was at night and I looked into the water with my flashlight and right there was a 30" muskie.
> What the heck was it doing in there. They probably don't have a problem with overpopulation of bluegills .


We get some monsters up here. The biggest I've been in the boat with is 43.5". But that's a minnow compared to some I've seen.


----------



## svk

That's 48" decking for comparison.


----------



## briantutt

This was pulled out of Mille Lacs lake this fall. This is where I grew up and live. 57" caught on a fly.




Brian


----------



## svk

That's a pig. And even more of a trophy to get it on a fly.


----------



## Philbert

briantutt said:


> This was pulled out of Mille Lacs lake this fall. This is where I grew up and live. 57" caught on a fly.


As I recall, he also released it?

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> As I recall, he also released it?
> 
> Philbert


If you don't release a Muskie you will be burned at the stake.


----------



## briantutt

Yes he released it. That is why it won't hold the official record.

Brian


----------



## Fred Wright

Today's load of slab wood. The stack grows as the seasoned stuff in front gets used. Got a pile of pieces that need split & a handful of longies that need cut. That's a project for another day.

No shortage of oak. It's been raining right smart over the holidays and the ground at the sawmill looks like a freshly plowed field. The muddy ground is probably keeping most woods scroungers away. The mill loader has left deep ruts all through there. Man, that place is pigged up bad. Can't get in or out without a 4X4.


----------



## luckydad

treebilly said:


> Finally got everything cut to length and a small start on getting it split to manageable sizes. View attachment 475317
> 
> 
> View attachment 475318


Treebilly how much did your skidsteer splitter cost ??


----------



## svk

Fred Wright said:


> Today's load of slab wood. The stack grows as the seasoned stuff in front gets used. Got a pile of pieces that need split & a handful of longies that need cut. That's a project for another day.
> 
> No shortage of oak. It's been raining right smart over the holidays and the ground at the sawmill looks like a freshly plowed field. The muddy ground is probably keeping most woods scroungers away. The mill loader has left deep ruts all through there. Man, that place is pigged up bad. Can't get in or out without a 4X4.
> 
> View attachment 475469
> View attachment 475470


My sauna stove would love that stuff.


----------



## chipper1

briantutt said:


> This was pulled out of Mille Lacs lake this fall. This is where I grew up and live. 57" caught on a fly.
> 
> View attachment 475455
> 
> 
> Brian


Thats a beauty.


svk said:


> That's a pig. And even more of a trophy to get it on a fly.


Yeah, I have a hard time even getting a fly on the hook.


----------



## treebilly

luckydad said:


> Treebilly how much did your skidsteer splitter cost ??


I think it was around $3400. I bought it over a year ago and have just recently got to use it. Cycle time isn't the fastest but my back sure feels better at the end of the day. I have to contact them and find out if I can run it on high-flow. That would speed it up a bit, just not sure if it'll damage anything since there isn't a case drain.


----------



## briantutt

Husqvarna 65 and some ripping chain. Solving the "I can't lift it and the splitter won't split it" problem. Some of these big ones even eject a wedge.












Brian


----------



## briantutt

Still 3 or 4 cord to split but making progress.











Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> Husqvarna 65 and some ripping chain. Solving the "I can't lift it and the splitter won't split it" problem. Some of these big ones even eject a wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


And at least from the top, a beauty of a 65.


----------



## svk

Refilled my rack this afternoon.


----------



## mn woodcutter

@svk those look like some big splits. Is that typical?


----------



## svk

mn woodcutter said:


> @svk those look like some big splits. Is that typical?


Indoor boiler. Fireplace sized splits burn way too fast in there.


----------



## Philbert

briantutt said:


> Husqvarna 65 and some ripping chain.


Did you rip that round (from the end) instead of noodling it (from the side)?

Philbert


----------



## briantutt

Yep, just went in like a mobile wood splitter.

Brian


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> My sauna stove would love that stuff.


Wow, you change your avatar a lot, I don't think you had this one earlier today.
Just needs more orangeI like orange.


----------



## olympyk_999

svk said:


> If you don't release a Muskie you will be burned at the stake.


I hate all fishing except for ice fishing, but saw this the other day thought it was hilarious 



this is the rest that, that clip is from


----------



## cantoo

Brian, try noodling instead of cutting like you did. I think that is what Philbert was getting at too. Noodling takes less work than end cutting.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Just needs more orangeI like orange.


Well I just Pm'd spike60 for a price on a 562. That's the first step of rationalization. Then I can mull it over for a few months before finally pulling the trigger.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Well I just Pm'd spike60 for a price on a 562. That's the first step of rationalization. Then I can mull it over for a few months before finally pulling the trigger.



I dunno man..supposedly the new 70 cc whatever autotune might be coming out then....allegedly..rumors..have..rumors...whatever. The guys who have been doing the top secret testing seem to think it might be quite the winner...


----------



## briantutt

cantoo said:


> Brian, try noodling instead of cutting like you did. I think that is what Philbert was getting at too. Noodling takes less work than end cutting.


Got it. I will try it that way on the next one. There are still some chunks of that big pig in the rounds pile.

Brian


----------



## svk

zogger said:


> I dunno man..supposedly the new 70 cc whatever autotune might be coming out then....allegedly..rumors..have..rumors...whatever. The guys who have been doing the top secret testing seem to think it might be quite the winner...


Tree monkeyed 562 is the angriest saw I've ever run. I'll take my chances as whatever comes out next may certainly have some teething problems.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> Noodling takes less work than end cutting.


And it's more fun . . . . 'cause you end up with noodles!

Philbert


----------



## briantutt

Philbert said:


> And it's more fun . . . . 'cause you end up with noodles!
> 
> Philbert


Okay okay, now I will for sure. Maybe later today if I get to one of those lugs.

Brian


----------



## KiwiBro

Philbert said:


> And it's more fun . . . . 'cause you end up with noodles!
> 
> Philbert


and they are great for starting fires. Under clutch covers☺


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> And at least from the top, a beauty of a 65.


It was seized when I bought it. First saw I rebuilt from a full case split. Found a parts saw and made it into a real nice runner, starts in two pulls. Lots of torque.









Brian


----------



## briantutt

I guess I need a longer bar to noodle. Once the tip starts cutting it doesn't really self feed.





Brian


----------



## ri chevy

It is also very rough on the bar and chain. Chain dulls very quickly.


----------



## briantutt

It's a ripping chain if that makes any difference 

Brian


----------



## Philbert

briantutt said:


> I guess I need a longer bar to noodle. Once the tip starts cutting it doesn't really self feed.





briantutt said:


> It's a ripping chain if that makes any difference



Those are still 'chips'.




These are '_Noodles_'! More photos of noodles, along with a discussion on chain type, in this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/what-would-be-the-best-chain-for-noodling.249146/

If your bar is not long enough, you can also hold the bar at an angle, such as in this video (may have to watch it on YouTube):


Less chopping of the tough wood fibers/grain, and more cutting with the softer 'pith'(?).

Philbert


----------



## briantutt

Oh wow, what a mess! I will have to watch that video a little later


Brian


----------



## Philbert

If you look close, that first photo is PowerSharp chain on an electric saw. Some people don't think either of those things work. Wrong!

Philbert


----------



## Fordhighboy1

What is this i hear of a new 70cc husky autotune?


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Tree monkeyed 562 is the angriest saw I've ever run. I'll take my chances as whatever comes out next may certainly have some teething problems.


I agree totally unless I know the people personally doing the testing, or have some great insight on the new technology. 
I like to let others be on the front lines and work the bugs out of the "beta" versions.


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> If you look close, that first photo is PowerSharp chain on an electric saw. Some people don't think either of those things work. Wrong!
> 
> Philbert


Never used either one, but electric motors can have mad torque.


----------



## Electric B




----------



## Sig_Inspector




----------



## greendohn

Yesterday I scored 2 of these, the 1st one was mostly limb wood.


----------



## olympyk_999

greendohn said:


> Yesterday I scored 2 of these, the 1st one was mostly limb wood.View attachment 476864
> View attachment 476865


 hey man, that truck is near perfect...except for that little ding in the tailgate and the small scratch in the bed...hardly noticeable


----------



## greendohn

olympyk_999 said:


> hey man, that truck is near perfect...except for that little ding in the tailgate and the small scratch in the bed...hardly noticeable



LOL!! Not a hard mile on it!!


----------



## stihl023/5

greendohn said:


> Yesterday I scored 2 of these, the 1st one was mostly limb wood.View attachment 476864
> View attachment 476865


I am glad I am done for the winter.


----------



## chipper1

stihl023/5 said:


> I am glad I am done for the winter.


I'm done, but it doesn't mean I won't be getting more when I get a minute.
I think next season I'll actually plan on selling a good bit.


----------



## greendohn

stihl023/5 said:


> I am glad I am done for the winter.



,,,,and I got it all in the shed!! LOL! Nothing left on the truck!!
Staying on top of what I burn, keeping the shed full,,fishing usually rolls in around April!! Can't have an empty shed when it time to float the canoe!!


----------



## chipper1

greendohn said:


> ,,,,and I got it all in the shed!! LOL! Nothing left on the truck!!
> Staying on top of what I burn, keeping the shed full,,fishing usually rolls in around April!! Can't have an empty shed when it time to float the canoe!!


Wow, April around here you might have to set the canoe on a mini iceberg, or you may be in it in shorts, just don't know.
Either way the steelies will be hitting.


----------



## JeffGu

Gotta love that pressure-treated headache rack!


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Crib full is for this winter and the rest for winters to follow. It's stacked off the ground, but not covered.


----------



## greendohn

JeffGu said:


> Gotta love that pressure-treated headache rack!



That ain't no pressure treated lumber,,the 2x6 might be,,and if'n ya' like that headache rack, you oughtta' see the rest of the truck!!


----------



## stihl023/5

greendohn said:


> ,,,,and I got it all in the shed!! LOL! Nothing left on the truck!!
> Staying on top of what I burn, keeping the shed full,,fishing usually rolls in around April!! Can't have an empty shed when it time to float the canoe!!


I spend most of the winter skiing and other outdoor thing with the family.


----------



## chipper1

greendohn said:


> That ain't no pressure treated lumber,,the 2x6 might be,,and if'n ya' like that headache rack, you oughtta' see the rest of the truck!!


You mean you got a green 4x6 with a 2x12 on the side to stiffen it up for frame rails.


----------



## greendohn

chipper1 said:


> You mean you got a green 4x6 with a 2x12 on the side to stiffen it up for frame rails.



Well, it hasn't come to that just yet!!


----------



## greendohn

stihl023/5 said:


> I spend most of the winter skiing and other outdoor thing with the family.



Man, that's good stuff !! Get it while you can.


----------



## svk

After today I have some wood to split again.


----------



## titanman6100

I need to get the rest split before the snow it's lol


----------



## Mr Black

svk said:


> After today I have some wood to split again.


I see some Red Elm There.... No? Splits so much easier green and frozen...


----------



## svk

Mr Black said:


> I see some Red Elm There.... No? Splits so much easier green and frozen...


Aspen on the left and a combination of red and silver maple on the right.


----------



## Mr Black

Figured out how to make use of my cabana during the winter...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

greendohn said:


> Man, that's good stuff !! Get it while you can.



omg, you took the words right out of my mouth! glad to hear you get to ski that much.

_PowderBum_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> After today I have some wood to split again.
> 
> View attachment 477244



*Good Photo!*

Good Photo!! enjoyed seeing it! good light and depth of field! and of course, great subject!!  i can feel the cold of the day's end... as night begins to make its presence known... _Brrrr!_  and hear the crunch of the snow tires on the snow.... of course, splitting all that will warm up, but as soon as I saw this pix I had to go add a couple logs to the fire.


----------



## al-k

Got a little of my scrounged wood split and some stacked .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> View attachment 478662
> View attachment 478663
> Got a little of my scrounged wood split and some stacked .



*NICE!* pictures like that make me want to go out and fire up my splitter! nice wood, clean! nice stack, like your 'uprights'! here on AS we see many awesome firewood wood stacks... some very artistically done! stacked. I have a number of firewood stacks, some big, some small. but to be honest, none 5, 10, 15... or even 20 cords long!! I have one small one I thot some here might like to see. it's for use mainly with my outdoor fireplace unit, *Mr. Brutus* (Brutus). I get my morning campfire going... usuall small stuff at first, then just off to the R, arms length or bit more is my V-stacks! for the next level stix, to further encourage the fire along. cinder blocks and some side placed 2x4's... and the V then holds the stix.... works pretty good! and is quite convenient... thanks for posting up ur cool wood pile... looks true, plum n square from here!! lol ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

kdxken said:


> Enough heat to dry boots and warm the hands. Stacked the wood high to the northeast to dampen the wind. Chimney was key, keeps the smoke from blowing in your face.View attachment 470528



I like seeing the wood stove outside and in action! nice... good pix, too. thanks


----------



## Franny K

That big snowstorm didn't hardly drop anything here.

Way more than usual some logging left overs nearby.


----------



## DrewUth

olympyk_999 said:


> I hate all fishing except for ice fishing, but saw this the other day thought it was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> this is the rest that, that clip is from





...Those were hysterical!


----------



## Shagbark

Minimum of 16 cord here.


----------



## Mr Black

With my new, as in just arrived this morning, Husqvarna 460 Rancher I finally got to buck these Ash I felled... Who doesn't love shiny new toys...


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Mr Black said:


> With my new, as in just arrived this morning, Husqvarna 460 Rancher I finally got to buck these Ash I felled... Who doesn't love shiny new toys...



I guess that saw showed them felled _fellers_... !


----------



## Jere39

Me and my director of security inspecting our various strategic reserve piles:


----------



## Oldmaple

Three loads of this added to the stacked pile with the help of my worker. OK, the truth, he did most of the work.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Oldmaple said:


> Three loads of this added to the stacked pile with the help of my worker. OK, the truth, he did most of the work.



your big smile seems to match the size of the load. I admire your tenacity and drive to gather wood in the winterland landscape....


----------



## scwoody

how the Woods do wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scwoody said:


> how the Woods do wood!View attachment 483248



mighty fine scene, the pix looks super!!  enjoyed seeing it... the small building, is it a small cabin? looks like it could be...


----------



## scwoody

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> mighty fine scene, the pix looks super!!  enjoyed seeing it... the small building, is it a small cabin? looks like it could be...


 It was my sons club house when he was small.We use it for storage now.I built from lumber from saw mill.


----------



## turnkey4099

My current splitting location. 1 1/2 reick (30' long) to go on splitting a 4 cord order for delivry late this year. Willow but I get $120/cord. I am clear cutting a long row of old, dying willow for a farmer. I'm in it solely for the excercise but the sales (7 cord this year) don't hurt.






Almost finished with 2nd rick (2 cord/rick) of willow. Back of that is somewhere around 20 cords Black Locust (love that stuff). Another around 40 cord of B.L. in 3 other areas. The B.L. is my retirement fund when I get too old to be playing with chainsaws (currently 80).






Well nuts...Wrong pic and 'edit' won't let me delete...at least i couldn't find a way to do it. Here is the correct pic.






I have a splitter but do eveything I can by hand with my Fiskar's x27. I put in about an houir a daw weather permitting. The foreground stuff on the right is the rejects from the Fiskars - knots/crotches. Those will go through the splitter or be noodled.


Harry K


----------



## Plowboy83

Man at 80 your doing doing good keep after it your doing what 30 year olds won't do around here rock and roll man


----------



## turnkey4099

Plowboy83 said:


> Man at 80 your doing doing good keep after it your doing what 30 year olds won't do around here rock and roll man



I working on the "use it or lose it" theory. all I have to do is sit on my rear a day or two and it is noticeable. today is 'sit on rear', had about 2" snow last night which is rapidly melting but things are just too sloppy to work on the woodpile.

Harry K


----------



## Plowboy83

Hope I'm still able to at your age


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scwoody said:


> It was my sons club house when he was small.We use it for storage now.I built from lumber from saw mill.



_>I built from lumber from saw mill._

oic!; *nice...* easy to see the Woods still do woods like the Woods wood (would) in days past... nice wood project, sitting there proudly on edge of woodlot... wood foundation or concrete? wood trim out inside or wood studs? would your son have a lot of Wood's club members, or wood he be a club of one? as I say... nice project. guess the clubhouse has weather well there...


----------



## Plowboy83

Got 3.5 cords of eucalyptus split and stacked this morning


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 483634
> 
> 
> Got 3.5 cords of eucalyptus split and stacked this morning


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> I working on the "use it or lose it" theory. all I have to do is sit on my rear a day or two and it is noticeable. today is 'sit on rear', had about 2" snow last night which is rapidly melting but things are just too sloppy to work on the woodpile.
> 
> Harry K



I think I am going to make me a new 'wood splitting' sign... set it up whenever if I feel the wood tasks ahead seem a bit too daunting... hang it in garage for routine viewing...

my new sign proposal:

*" If Turnkey can do it at 80, then 
me, too... I can turnkey these wood
stumps into splits and stix!!  "

" Go Turnkey!!!!.... " you *


----------



## svk

Plowboy83 said:


> Hope I'm still able to at your age


Yeah same here!


----------



## KiwiBro

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 483634
> 
> 
> eucalyptus


Snap. Splitting the E.saligna I dropped last week.


----------



## Plowboy83

KiwiBro said:


> Snap. Splitting the E.saligna I dropped last week.
> View attachment 483649


Man that's some good looking wood you got there what kind is it


----------



## KiwiBro

Plowboy83 said:


> Man that's some good looking wood you got there what kind is it


What kind of wood? Split. It's genetically similar to Fire Wood only heavier.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

KiwiBro said:


> Snap. Splitting the E.saligna I dropped last week.
> View attachment 483649



*WOW!* that's great!!! impressive ~


----------



## Plowboy83

KiwiBro said:


> What kind of wood? Split. It's genetically similar to Fire Wood only heavier.


I'm going to have to find me some of that E.saligna


----------



## Plowboy83

Me and my dad took out a grove around one of out fields last winter. We got around 60 cords out of it some of the rounds were over 7 ft across don't know what spices it was but the wood was really red


----------



## Ronaldo

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 483713
> View attachment 483714
> Me and my dad took out a grove around one of out fields last winter. We got around 60 cords out of it some of the rounds were over 7 ft across don't know what spices it was but the wood was really red


The bark looks similar to Sycamore, but the wood inside doesn't look like it. 60 cords? That be a lot!!!!!


----------



## Plowboy83

Ronaldo said:


> The bark looks similar to Sycamore, but the wood inside doesn't look like it. 60 cords? That be a lot!!!!!


Yeah made the ole back sore


----------



## svk

That's some very red wood!


----------



## Plowboy83

svk said:


> That's some very red wood!


Yeah this red eucalyptus sure burn hotter than the white eucalyptus that was in the grove we took out didn't think there would be that much differnce


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 483713
> View attachment 483714
> Me and my dad took out a grove around one of out fields last winter. We got around 60 cords out of it some of the rounds were over 7 ft across don't know what spices it was but the wood was really red



60 cords? ahh-h that's nothing! I got 12 just today!! beautiful fall day, crispy north wind inching in... temps mid 50's and sunny... very nice. I decided a day to cut some firewood... so this afternoon, that is just what I did. overfilled my wood hauler, and left 25 or so cut up chunks to add to my 'need to split' pile... opps, sorry... guess my scale guage is off a bit... I mean 12 cu ft!!  (sorry, j/k!)  and all in about 30-40 mins or so... I had hauled it in other day...

from this:




to this:




now this:


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 483713
> View attachment 483714
> Me and my dad took out a grove around one of out fields last winter. We got around 60 cords out of it *some of the rounds were over 7 ft across* don't know what spices it was but the wood was really red



all kidding aside, that is one serious firewood project...  and 7' ft across *wow!* I think my biggest stuff today was 7" across...  ....  maybe 8" in the 'big' stuff!!! impressive wood gathering ops here on the AS never cease to continually amaze me,  yours included! that really IS a lot of wood. how will u use so much wood, sell it? or store it for personal use?... what type of splitter do u ues? tractor powered or?...

ps: by any chance, you got a pix or two of those 60 cords? I have never seen 60 cords before... doubt that much even at the firewood lots here in town...


----------



## Plowboy83

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> all kidding aside, that is one serious firewood project...  and 7' ft across *wow!* I think my biggest stuff today was 7" across...  ....  may 8" in the 'big' stuff!!! impressive wood gathering ops here on the AS never cease to continually amaze me,  yours included! that really IS a lot of wood. how will u use so much wood, sell it? or store it for personal use?... what type of splitter do u ues? tractor powered or?...
> 
> ps: by any chance, you got a pix or two of those 60 cords? I have never seen 60 cords before... doubt that much even at the firewood lots here in town...


lol that's funny I'll try and get som pics today it not it one spot we have it in 4 differnt locations keep up the humor made my morning


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> lol that's funny I'll try and get som pics today it not it one spot we have it in 4 differnt locations keep up the humor made my morning


----------



## turnkey4099

Heree are a couple pics showing something around 80 cord:








Upthread I saed there were some 30 cord in dthat pile. I just measued it. 30' deep by 32' long ricks comes to 45!! cord. Call it 40 as there is a hole where the tree is groing and some of the first few ricks are a bit shorter.






two other piles, one split with about 15 cord and one unsplit that had 2o cord last time I measured but I have split some from that since.

There is a 4th pile that I am currently using off of with 3 or 4 cord left.

Some people think I aam crazy. All my neighbors _know _I am. I think I started cutting Black locust around 2008. Quit in either 2012 or 2013 as I didn't need any more. Cutting blow downs, and currently Clearcutting Willow grove for a farmer just for the exercise. Selling some Willow, mixing some in with the B.L. for the stove.


----------



## tomtrees58

here's 150 cords


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58

wen you add all my pic its 150 full cords


----------



## tomtrees58

may be its 600 cords


----------



## Mr Black

tomtrees58 said:


> may be its 600 cords


....How many cords? HOW MANY?!!! AHHH!!!.....


----------



## captjack

My area looks like a freaking mud pit ! 2+ feet of snow just melted and its sloppy out


----------



## briantutt

I am going to split this up this weekend. I plan on squeezing 700 to 750 cord out of it. Then I won't have to cut wood for 10 years. Don't know why I never thought of this plan before [emoji39] 







Brian


----------



## Plowboy83

tomtrees58 said:


> may be its 600 cords


Man that's impressive do you do it for a living thats a lot of wood what kind of wood


----------



## tomtrees58

part time full time arborist oak 2 maple


----------



## al-k

briantutt said:


> I am going to split this up this weekend. I plan on squeezing 700 to 750 cord out of it. Then I won't have to cut wood for 10 years. Don't know why I never thought of this plan before [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


700 cord would last me 233 years


----------



## ri chevy

Some wood cut, some wood stacked. 











Lean-to is 16ft long by 8 ft deep by 10 feet high in the front.

I am burning the left side right now, then I will fill it up after the season.


----------



## Plowboy83

ri chevy said:


> Some wood cut, some wood stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lean-to is 16ft long by 8 ft deep by 10 feet high in the front.
> 
> I am burning the left side right now, then I will fill it up after the season.


----------



## Plowboy83

Looks good


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tomtrees58 said:


> may be its 600 cords





Mr Black said:


> ....How many cords? HOW MANY?!!! AHHH!!!.....



so much wood, so much firewood... so many pictures... I tried to count the cords... but lost my place counting somewhere's around 525 cords...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> 700 cord would last me 233 years



probably twice that long for me... and I burn a lot of wood, too!


----------



## A100HVA

it's been tuff this last year gettin' wood hauled in,so now that the pulp market is on quota now I was able to snag 185+ cords of red oak.


----------



## KiwiBro

Should complete this job by Sunday.


----------



## benp

KiwiBro said:


> Should complete this job by Sunday. View attachment 485264



That is a fantastic picture!!!!!

The contrast of the red wood and green is awesome!!!!


----------



## T. Mainus

Started splitting the "small" pieces of oak we had from the last load. Mostly white and burr oak. The one picture is of some rounds that must have some metal growing in the tree or something. That black spot went through about 4-6 pieces that I cut. Luckily I never found the metal if thats what its from.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

A100HVA said:


> View attachment 485182
> View attachment 485183
> it's been tuff this last year gettin' wood hauled in,so now that the pulp market is on quota now I was able to snag 185+ cords of red oak.



wow... makes me want to get up, kick myself in the a**... and go split wood! sometimes I am almost ashamed at my meager urban logging ops... and i am by local 'homeowner' standards... a very large operator!!  here I got maybe couple cords on property to split... currently, and many out there consider less than 100 cords... little more than kindling...

humbling!~

great pix! speaks a thousand words, each pix! 

that is a lot of wood! wow


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> wow... makes me want to get up, kick myself in the a**... and go split wood! sometimes I am almost ashamed at my meager urban logging ops... and i am by local 'homeowner' standards... a very large operator!!  here I got maybe couple cords on property to split... currently, and many out there consider less than 100 cords... little more than kindling...
> 
> humbling!~
> 
> great pix! speaks a thousand words, each pix!
> 
> that is a lot of wood! wow



I put in a hour or more a day, as long as the weather is workable, working around the wood pile, mostly splitting with a Fiskars and wedge/sledge. Need to get the old bod woke up. Have to move seveeral cords of Black Locust so I can fix a fence, light bulb went off. If I gotta move it, at least fill empty parts of the woodshed while doing it!. Wagon load pr two of wood a day will get a lot of it moved.

Harry K


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 485347
> View attachment 485348
> 
> 
> Started splitting the "small" pieces of oak we had from the last load. Mostly white and burr oak. The one picture is of some rounds that must have some metal growing in the tree or something. That black spot went through about 4-6 pieces that I cut. Luckily I never found the metal if thats what its from.



oic; those are the 'small' rounds, eh?? lol. never heard of burr oak. guess there are many kinds. red, white, water, post... are names of oak more familiar to me. nice splitter w/catcher!... but it's your tractor that catches my eye... looks like it can do a lot of work... but with chains? a tractor with chains??....

oh my! now that... makes a statement!!! 

we see a lot of tractors down here, but never seen one with chains!

oh my! now that does... make a statement!!!


----------



## Oldman47

There are over 100 different species of oak native to North America. Around here bur oak is pretty common. It is a member of the white oak family.
Acorns





Leaf


----------



## Guswhit

Behind the eight ball right now for this summers camping bundles! Need to get started, but haven't finished the house project yet. Have about 40 pickup loads here, will have to wait until processed for an exact cord count.


----------



## zogger

Guswhit said:


> View attachment 486510
> View attachment 486511
> View attachment 486512
> Behind the eight ball right now for this summers camping bundles! Need to get started, but haven't finished the house project yet. Have about 40 pickup loads here, will have to wait until processed for an exact cord count.



Hellya! You a busy boy!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Oldman47 said:


> There are over 100 different species of oak native to North America. Around here bur oak is pretty common. It is a member of the white oak family.
> Acorns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf



dang! live n learn!! I have never seen an acorn that looked like that until today... _thankx_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Guswhit said:


> View attachment 486510
> View attachment 486511
> View attachment 486512
> Behind the eight ball right now for this summers camping bundles! Need to get started, but haven't finished the house project yet. Have about 40 pickup loads here, will have to wait until processed for an exact cord count.



looks like 'warms you twice wood'... once when u split it, and once when u burn it!!


----------



## T. Mainus

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic; those are the 'small' rounds, eh?? lol. never heard of burr oak. guess there are many kinds. red, white, water, post... are names of oak more familiar to me. nice splitter w/catcher!... but it's your tractor that catches my eye... looks like it can do a lot of work... but with chains? a tractor with chains??....
> 
> oh my! now that... makes a statement!!!
> 
> we see a lot of tractors down here, but never seen one with chains!
> 
> oh my! now that does... make a statement!!!


Being from south Texas I can't imagine you ever have frozen ground/ice to deal with. Seeing that the tractor is not 4 wheel drive, it is pretty much useless in the winter without the tire chains on it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

T. Mainus said:


> Being from south Texas I can't imagine you ever have frozen ground/ice to deal with. Seeing that the tractor is not 4 wheel drive, it is pretty much useless in the winter without the tire chains on it.



actually, I liked the chain set up! 

believe it or not, i have bot chains down here before. they had to order my size in. but i had to pay for them first! lol [wonder why?]... and when i got home with them i jacked up my car and fit each to my tires. prefect fit. with tighenenrs installed. i was heading skiing. and being from the PNW - i knew if i hit snow, [driving] i would regret no chains. and i dint want no loose ends damage!! _clank-clank-clank!_ so i went prepared. think they cost me about $26.00 for the pair then. course, got laffed at! lol... "don't sell a lot of chains here, ya know....!"maybe a bit less. sure as its cold in the mountains in February, hit snow! i just laid out chains, drove over, wrapped up to lock, added tighteners... did other side... and Vilola!!! "back on the road again!" 

perfect fit. i still have the chains!


----------



## Plowboy83

The next project for me to get done before I got to plant tomatoes think I'll start on the eucalyptus this weekend if it doesn't get to wet tomorrow night from the rain


----------



## zogger

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 486598
> 
> 
> 
> The next project for me to get done before I got to plant tomatoes think I'll start on the eucalyptus this weekend if it doesn't get to wet tomorrow night from the rain



That whole line? Quite a bit of wood there!

Tomatoes, ha, we have a dozen small ones going in a window right now...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

zogger said:


> That whole line? Quite a bit of wood there! Tomatoes, ha, we have a dozen small ones going in a window right now...



my thoughts, too! whole line? is that good firewood? I only remember eucalyptus oil by that name as in spas... vapors, etc. same stuff... then...

there is the field! *- wow -* all tomatoes?? I have only seen one field that size of just tomatoes... in McComb, OH. tomatoes as far as the eye could see... seeing your 'field' I have a better idea about your profile name!  nice pix... hope u post up more of taking down the line... what is on other side? more tomato rows... ? those are some nice raised beds too.


----------



## Plowboy83

Thanks guys the field I'm standing in is a 25 acre field that butts up to the field behind my house the nieghboor was selling it this last summer so I bought it came with 2 rentals houses put the field in drip and tied it into the 20 acres behind my house made a nice square 45 acre field that will be planted into tomatoes in mid April there is about 5600 plants per acre . The eucalyptus burns really good a lot better than almond and oak that are grown around here. I have been selling eucalyptus firewood for 300 a cord and the almond for 200 most people prefer it over the almond and other stuff I'll post pics when Im cutting not sure how many cord I will get out of it. I'll get you some some pics of that 60 cords I took out last year never remember when I'm out at the shop sorry backyard lumberjack Ill get on it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Plowboy83 said:


> Thanks guys the field I'm standing in is a 25 acre field that butts up to the field behind my house the nieghboor was selling it this last summer so I bought it came with 2 rentals houses put the field in drip and tied it into the 20 acres behind my house made a nice square 45 acre field that will be planted into tomatoes in mid April there is about 5600 plants per acre . The eucalyptus burns really good a lot better than almond and oak that are grown around here. I have been selling eucalyptus firewood for 300 a cord and the almond for 200 most people prefer it over the almond and other stuff I'll post pics when Im cutting not sure how many cord I will get out of it. I'll get you some some pics of that 60 cords I took out last year never remember when I'm out at the shop sorry backyard lumberjack Ill get on it



_> will be planted into tomatoes in mid April there is about 5600 plants per acre ._

GGzzz... 5600 plants, and that is just... per acre! omg! shore is a lot of 'matters? what kind? who do u sell to? Heinz?  surely, not a roadside stand! lol... "*Tomatoes*: $1.00 per basket. take what you want, drop $1.00 per basket in box! thank you." lol. 45 acres - 'maters! 252,000 plants.... at 20 *tomatoes* per plant maybe more, maybe less... that would be a mere 5,000,000 + *tomatoes*!

*tomato* sandwiches, anyone?....





imo, there would be some serious contenders for 'most cords in one pix' here on the AS, but doubt anyone would have 5,000,000 stix? if 50 pper cord (merely a guess) why, omg! that is 20,000 cords!!

anybody seen more than 20,000 cords of stacked firewood here on the AS?


----------



## Oldman47

In CA tomatoes are a fairly common row crop. It takes a lot of labor to harvest, which I am sure is a large part of the "per acre" invested in the crop. As Plowboy said the planting happens in the early spring and harvest comes before things really get hot in summer. When I lived there, tomato fields were rather common in Orange County but I doubt there are any farms there today the way the county has grown and expanded its population. My bet is sales go to a local elevator type operation although I was just a casual observer when I lived there. The ultimate sale to a wholesaler would be conducted by that elevator type operation, not the guy with the crop. 
I never expected to own enough land to farm anything at the time I lived in SoCal. My first introduction to cropping was about 15 years later when I was living in an area where I could actually afford to buy some ground. That location was basically only good for corn or soybeans so I never really thought about the costs involved in tomatoes until today.


----------



## Philbert

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 45 acres - 'maters! 252,000 plants.... at 20 *tomatoes* per plant maybe more, maybe less... that would be a mere 5,000,000 + *tomatoes*!





Oldman47 said:


> It takes a lot of labor to harvest . . .



If he falls behind harvesting, it will be hard for the rest of us to ketchup!

Philbert


----------



## Plowboy83

Most of the tomatoes grown are from California not sure what percent it is now but roughly 300,000 acres. The cost per acre is between 2500 and 3000 bucks an acre depending on insect pressure and fertilizer cost. When planted in mid April you have a lot better chance of not having the crop rained on. April planting a will be harvested in the end of August to early September. The average yield arounf here in Fresno county is around 55 tons with some fields raley making it to 80 tons. We contract the tomatoes to the canary by tons per acre. Contracts are usually 50 tons acre. From there the make ketchup and all the other junk.
The cost of ground has sky rocketed around here the last 10 years selling for over 20 grand an acre. Wish I could afford to buy more ground but just way to hard at my age (32) starting a family. Maybe in the further still got time. Most farm land around here is being night up by the big corporations the farm almonds.


----------



## Oldman47

Sounds like you are using a mechanical harvester of some kind. What I saw in SoCal was being hand picked and was probably for table use.


----------



## Plowboy83

Oldman47 said:


> Sounds like you are using a mechanical harvester of some kind. What I saw in SoCal was being hand picked and was probably for table use.


Yes sir you are right thought I had some pictures of the harvesting the tomatoes but don't only have pictures of the cotton picker


----------



## Plowboy83




----------



## Plowboy83

Got some wood cut out today me and my buddy cut for a couple hours this morning and this afternoon and the wife and girls showed up to load wood


----------



## treebilly

Is that a euc? Don't have them around here so I'm guessing


----------



## ri chevy

Looks like you had some help! Nice. A family of helpers.


----------



## Plowboy83

ri chevy said:


> Looks like you had some help! Nice. A family of helpers.


Yeah it was a really beutiful day out here weather it was in mid 70's and the family was out to help couldn't ask for more the older daughter is a wood loading little rascal lol


----------



## Plowboy83

treebilly said:


> Is that a euc? Don't have them around here so I'm guessing


Yeah that's eucalyptus got about 500 ft of them to remove


----------



## woodcut70

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 487559
> View attachment 487560
> View attachment 487561
> 
> 
> 
> Got some wood cut out today me and my buddy cut for a couple hours this morning and this afternoon and the wife and girls showed up to load wood



That's some nice looking wood! Those 2 helpers worked hard.


----------



## Plowboy83

woodcut70 said:


> That's some nice looking wood! Those 2 helpers worked hard.


Oh yeah wouldn't have made it without them


----------



## benp

Did a lot of cutting on Saturday with our little setup of the telehandler and grapple. 

I cut 18 loads that the neighbor brought up. His turn around times were less than 5 minutes and I was busting my hump. 

As soon as the last cut dropped free he was on his way back to the log yard for a refill. I had just enough time to get pieces thrown out of the way, split or both. 

I forgot how much I like semi chisel, it works way better for me cutting hard/frozen wood than full chisel does.

I was meaning for him to get a video. An in cab go pro video of one full run would be neat.


----------



## SAWFISH

A little splitting needs to be done. I have added more to the piles since these pics.


----------



## turnkey4099

Progress on the splitting project. Been plugging away at it all winter (very open winter here, hardly any snow)







Picture of it upthread back in Jan (IIANM) with several unsplit ricks of rounds still waiting. 2 full ricka and the one I am working on come up to 5 cord. I do it all manually with Fiskars and wedge/sledge. Maul hardly ever gets used except as a 'wedge with a handle' to finish out a stubborn split by pouding on it with the 10lb sledge. I don't 'push' it. 1-2 hour a day just to get the old bod woke up. 

Scattered chunks are the rejects from the manual splitting. They will go to the splitter and rejects there will be noodled.






The burn spot. I dump cartloads of bark dthat comes off as I split there and burn when the pile gets about 3'x3'x3' - comes out to about every second day. Pile of somwhere around 15 cord unsplit black locust rounds in middle background. 1 cord measured ricks of Willow that is alreay spoken for delivery this summer in the background
Just a corner of a pile containing 12-15 cord of split black locust at left corner of pic.


----------



## Plowboy83

turnkey4099 said:


> Progress on the splitting project. Been plugging away at it all winter (very open winter here, hardly any snow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of it upthread back in Jan (IIANM) with several unsplit ricks of rounds still waiting. 2 full ricka and the one I am working on come up to 5 cord. I do it all manually with Fiskars and wedge/sledge. Maul hardly ever gets used except as a 'wedge with a handle' to finish out a stubborn split by pouding on it with the 10lb sledge. I don't 'push' it. 1-2 hour a day just to get the old bod woke up.
> 
> Scattered chunks are the rejects from the manual splitting. They will go to the splitter and rejects there will be noodled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burn spot. I dump cartloads of bark dthat comes off as I split there and burn when the pile gets about 3'x3'x3' - comes out to about every second day. Pile of somwhere around 15 cord unsplit black locust rounds in middle background. 1 cord measured ricks of Willow that is alreay spoken for delivery this summer in the background
> Just a corner of a pile containing 12-15 cord of split black locust at left corner of pic.


Man your awesome keep at it. It's unbelievable what you do and at your age is absolutely amazing. My grandpappi was the same way. Keep it up.


----------



## ri chevy

Still have some work to do.


----------



## mr.bear

this is what 3 of my splitting areas looks like its been to wet to go out a split it.


----------



## Plowboy83

mr.bear said:


> this is what 3 of my splitting areas looks like its been to wet to go out a split it.


Looks like you have your work cut out for you. How many inches it that big toad you have there


----------



## mr.bear

not all of them are in the pic but total there's about 21 the biggest ones about 46-49


----------



## Plowboy83

That's some big chunks


----------



## al-k

did anyone ever get the stickers that were offered at the start of this post?


----------



## Plowboy83

Been a little slow on this forum and I can't take. I like seeing the pics from everyone. I'll post some new pics of the eucalyptus I have to split suppose to rain all weekend so no cutting for me going to try and get this splitt






Picture of my little wood hauler and her little john deere wheel barrow


----------



## T. Mainus

We finally had some logs delivered this year, 3 loads total so far. Pile on the left is all oak, the other one is all ash,maple, some cherry and hickory. We have about 13 cords of oak stacked up by the shop as well. Thats all been split since the first of the year.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. Looks like a professional operation.


----------



## Erik B

Plowboy83 said:


> Been a little slow on this forum and I can't take. I like seeing the pics from everyone. I'll post some new pics of the eucalyptus I have to split suppose to rain all weekend so no cutting for me going to try and get this splitt
> 
> 
> View attachment 489562
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of my little wood hauler and her little john deere wheel barrow
> View attachment 489563


Every piece of wood she hauls and stacks for you is one less for you to handle. Gives her a good sense of contributing to the overall welfare of the family. Good for you.


----------



## turnkey4099

Finished the manual splitting of that pile of willow rounds a couple hours ago. 3 ricks 32'x6'x16" comes to just short of 6 cords. Now to bring the splitter around and work through those knots/crotches. Rejects there go to be noodled.






Next comes to finish moving this approx 1.5 cord black locust. It is the oldest in my stacks, around 10 yoa. 






Then continue on splitting these rounds of black locust - some 10-15 cord and stack where the pile to move now is. Used to be a lot more but I have been splitting them off and on for several years. No rush as the drier bl gets, the easier it splits - it splits easy even green though. 






Unless I live to very old age I'll never burn all bl I have in the stash, especially if I keep augmenting it with willow.

Out to the wood patch in the morning to continue cleanup of all those brush piles I burned during the winter. Only have 6 or 7 left to do. Then begins the felling and working up more trees. I just gots ta make more brush piles so I can have some conflagrations next winter. 

I have to slow down my production, did way too much last year, already 2 years ahead on my orders plus my use.


----------



## zogger

turnkey4099 said:


> Finished the manual splitting of that pile of willow rounds a couple hours ago. 3 ricks 32'x6'x16" comes to just short of 6 cords. Now to bring the splitter around and work through those knots/crotches. Rejects there go to be noodled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes to finish moving this approx 1.5 cord black locust. It is the oldest in my stacks, around 10 yoa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then continue on splitting these rounds of black locust - some 10-15 cord and stack where the pile to move now is. Used to be a lot more but I have been splitting them off and on for several years. No rush as the drier bl gets, the easier it splits - it splits easy even green though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I live to very old age I'll never burn all bl I have in the stash, especially if I keep augmenting it with willow.
> 
> Out to the wood patch in the morning to continue cleanup of all those brush piles I burned during the winter. Only have 6 or 7 left to do. Then begins the felling and working up more trees. I just gots ta make more brush piles so I can have some conflagrations next winter.
> 
> I have to slow down my production, did way too much last year, already 2 years ahead on my orders plus my use.



That there is kikin boot and takin names Harry! Excellent!


----------



## Jere39

I recently added a small grapple to the front of my JD GT. I'm still refining my use of it. But, rather than split these rounds where they landed and move the pieces to my stacks, I decided to move the rounds to the stack, so I can split them and stack them without the transport.



Ok, maybe I'm rationalizing the grapple, but I couldn't lift these rounds, could have halved them and put them in a cart, or could have split them to size and loaded them in a cart, but this should reduce my round-to-stack time.


----------



## Jakers

Now that looks like a handy tool


----------



## Philbert

Very cool! Did not know that a grapple was an option on that size tractor. What is the weight capacity?

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

Philbert said:


> Very cool! Did not know that a grapple was an option on that size tractor. What is the weight capacity?
> 
> Philbert



The mfg quotes it at 450#: http://innovativetractorattachments.com/?product=grapple-for-john-deere-quick-hitch

I have found that to be more a function of counter weight than the strength of the fabrication. But, I don't offer warranty on my own experience.


----------



## zogger

Jere39 said:


> I recently added a small grapple to the front of my JD GT. I'm still refining my use of it. But, rather than split these rounds where they landed and move the pieces to my stacks, I decided to move the rounds to the stack, so I can split them and stack them without the transport.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm rationalizing the grapple, but I couldn't lift these rounds, could have halved them and put them in a cart, or could have split them to size and loaded them in a cart, but this should reduce my round-to-stack time.




Cheatin, cheatin, that there's cheatin! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! love it!


----------



## Plowboy83

zogger said:


> Cheatin, cheatin, that there's cheatin! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! love it!


I love it to man I'm jealous looks like it should save a lot of work


----------



## svk

My back yard is pretty muddy but I spent a little time outside condensing and refilling my fire pit storage under the deck. 






The corner stack is still full of uglies and odd pieces. I'll be burning this stuff next.


----------



## ri chevy

You would be better off building a small lean-to with a roof and out the wood in there. It will dry out better. And let your deck breath a little better so it won't rot.


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> You would be better off building a small lean-to with a roof and out the wood in there. It will dry out better. And let your deck breath a little better so it won't rot.


Tell my wife that lol. 

It actually dries out pretty well.


----------



## MNGuns

It was 50 something here in central MN today. Nice sunny day, little windy but we'll take it. Took a few pics of the logs my guys brought me this winter. Got a small bit of it CSS but have a ways to go yet. Should be done before the end of spring unless the fishing gets good


----------



## briantutt

MNGuns said:


> It was 50 something here in central MN today. Nice sunny day, little windy but we'll take it. Took a few pics of the logs my guys brought me this winter. Got a small bit of it CSS but have a ways to go yet. Should be done before the end of spring unless the fishing gets good
> 
> View attachment 490329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 490330
> 
> 
> View attachment 490333
> 
> 
> View attachment 490334


Jealous! Where in central MN are you. I am schlepping in the mud right now splitting by Mille Lacs.

Brian


----------



## MNGuns

I'm prolly 45 minutes south of you...Princeton


----------



## briantutt

Yep drive through every day. I work in Elk River.

Brian


----------



## UpOnTheHill

MNGuns said:


> It was 50 something here in central MN today. Nice sunny day, little windy but we'll take it. Took a few pics of the logs my guys brought me this winter. Got a small bit of it CSS but have a ways to go yet. Should be done before the end of spring unless the fishing gets good
> 
> View attachment 490329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 490330
> 
> 
> View attachment 490333
> 
> 
> View attachment 490334


Wow that looks nice there! Great pictures and nice logs and wood stacks. Is that outdoor wood furnace that hungry or do you sell some?


----------



## MNGuns

UpOnTheHill said:


> Wow that looks nice there! Great pictures and nice logs and wood stacks. Is that outdoor wood furnace that hungry or do you sell some?



In a cold winter my boiler will only use six cord, max. It has surprised me with it's efficiency. I have a short pex run and burn on seasoned wood which I know for sure makes a noticeable difference. Aside from that I have a stove in my shop and I sell a bit as well. Not as much as I did in the past, but it depends on market conditions, ambition, etc


----------



## benp

The Log Guy showed up nice and early Saturday morning. Mixed load of Tamarack and Birch. 

When I asked him how big the load was he giggled......so I imagine it's a little more than the usual 11-12 he brings. 





A couple quick clips of him unloading. He's quite handy with the grapple...very handy.





The load all nestled in.


----------



## zogger

benp said:


> The Log Guy showed up nice and early Saturday morning. Mixed load of Tamarack and Birch.
> 
> When I asked him how big the load was he giggled......so I imagine it's a little more than the usual 11-12 he brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple quick clips of him unloading. He's quite handy with the grapple...very handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The load all nestled in.




That's a lot of wood! You must cut multiple logs at the same time with the 394. then..fiskars time!

Bears repeating, that's a lot of wood!


----------



## benp

zogger said:


> That's a lot of wood! You must cut multiple logs at the same time with the 394. then..fiskars time!
> 
> Bears repeating, that's a lot of wood!



Yep Zog. 

Usually between 6-8 are cut at a time per grapple load the neighbor brings up.


----------



## Marshy

I received a delivery this morning.


----------



## Fordhighboy1

. Guess I will finally post a pic of my wood pile. New 365 for scale.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khntr85

Hey guys got this load of walnut and some Osage yestersay morning...... I am getting 90 tops left over from logging a woods,all hardwood.....here is a pic of my wood pile, and truck loaded... My splitter is actually surrounded by wood... Will be splitting her way out soon as I get some spare time, whenever that is LOL.... And yes this will all be split and stacked to season correctly.....all my seasoned wood is tarped and can't see in the pic... Anyway on to pics... Kyle


----------



## benp

Well I got a little video today of the operation. I wasn't able to get my friends go-pro but this gives you the jist of the deal. 

We were only able to get 8 turns in before the neighbor called it due to we were going to lose the back road from all of the turning of the tele-handler.

Here is the neighbor getting a load from the log yard. Sorry for the crappy video......I'm no JJ Abrams. 



Here is a load up to the cutting/splitting/stacking area ready for yours truly dufus to cut. The neighbors boy took it.



As you can see there are interesting dynamics cutting those. I've had a couple get a little western when there have been large swings due to a large round dropping off, you just stay in the throttle and ride it out.

Also sometimes the load isnt perfectly set in the grapple and the logs shift. I actually pinched the bar today.

All in all, it's a great system for us. You can make a lot of hay in 1-2 hours.


----------



## briantutt

64 and sunny here today. Splitting in a t-shirt. What a wierd winter but I am not complaining still have all this oak and birch! 






Brian


----------



## Marshy

benp said:


> Well I got a little video today of the operation. I wasn't able to get my friends go-pro but this gives you the jist of the deal.
> 
> We were only able to get 8 turns in before the neighbor called it due to we were going to lose the back road from all of the turning of the tele-handler.
> 
> Here is the neighbor getting a load from the log yard. Sorry for the crappy video......I'm no JJ Abrams.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a load up to the cutting/splitting/stacking area ready for yours truly dufus to cut. The neighbors boy took it.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there are interesting dynamics cutting those. I've had a couple get a little western when there have been large swings due to a large round dropping off, you just stay in the throttle and ride it out.
> 
> Also sometimes the load isnt perfectly set in the grapple and the logs shift. I actually pinched the bar today.
> 
> All in all, it's a great system for us. You can make a lot of hay in 1-2 hours.



Are you cutting to feed an OWB? Those seem about 2' lengths. Nice method but I'd be really impressed if the rounds were being stacked in a row as they were cut.  Anytime you can handle it one less time you are doing it right. Using that method takes some work out of it for sure, nice.


----------



## benp

Marshy said:


> Are you cutting to feed an OWB? Those seem about 2' lengths. Nice method but I'd be really impressed if the rounds were being stacked in a row as they were cut.  Anytime you can handle it one less time you are doing it right. Using that method takes some work out of it for sure, nice.



Yep it's for a boiler. 

No kidding, that would be nice.


----------



## Marshy

benp said:


> Yep it's for a boiler.
> 
> No kidding, that would be nice.


Might take a little operator magic in the machine... Does the grapple have the ability to rotate? That would be clutch.


----------



## benp

Marshy said:


> Might take a little operator magic in the machine... Does the grapple have the ability to rotate? That would be clutch.



Nope, not that fancy. 

It has a return spring from a heavy trailer ramp so it self centers and doesn't go all willy nilly. That's all. 

I like this way a lot better than cutting headfirst into the pile. You get a lot more done in the same amount of time.


----------



## ri chevy

Cut a few trees in a friend's backyard. All black walnut.


----------



## ri chevy

This is where the wiod came from. I have one more tree to take down.


----------



## unclemoustache

This is the area by my shop for selling wood. Got another area by the house for my own stuff.


----------



## ri chevy

Do you sell the wood chips?


----------



## Marshy

Probably make good compost.


----------



## ri chevy

Some sell the chips to companies that convert them into pellets.


----------



## unclemoustache

I've got a friend who raises some livestock. They are happy to take it away.


----------



## mo.woodtick

not very tidy but still cutting


----------



## James Miller

ugly and effective back side faces south so its in the sun 8-10 hours a day


----------



## Erik B

James Miller said:


> View attachment 492694
> View attachment 492695
> ugly and effective back side faces south so its in the sun 8-10 hours a day


Looking at that first pic, it is nice to see at least one of your crew working


----------



## Jere39

Me and my trusty partner in what might be the smallest firewood operation west of the Schuylkill:


----------



## Jeffkrib

Fresh stuff in the foreground seasoned stuff in the back ground. The seasoned stuff will be moved down to the house over the next couple of weeks ready for winter around the end of April.


----------



## dancan

What are your winter temps like ?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Jeffkrib said:


> ready for winter around the end of April.


That there is funny!
It would be fun to visit all these different countries everyone is from.


----------



## Erik B

@Jeffkrib The past couple of months I have gotten to know a college student from 'down under'. She got here just in time for our winter and when she heads home, it will be just in time for her winter. Poor planning if you ask me


----------



## Mr Black

Speaking of Oak...

Quercus x Introgensia... 3 White Oaks Hybrid...
Starts producing Acorns between 4 & 8 years... Grows 12"-24" per year... 

Hard to Find.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dancan, 

Here in Sydney we get light frost maybe a dozen mornings over winter, day time temps would be 14 - 20 deg Celsius. Wouldn't even need heating if they built the houses properly. We get a fire on most nights, I throw in a couple of big logs before I go to bed and the house is still warm in the morning. Our biggest issue is my wife can't stand the cold so need a fire more or less just for her.
Would love to see how you guys live where its realy cold. I personaly prefer winter here but I can imagine it would wear thin real fast when you can't even get out of your driveway.


----------



## ri chevy

I have another beauty to cut. The guy left me the good part.


----------



## dancan

Hey Jeffkrib , your winter sounds like my ideal summer Lol
No need for a fire at them temps , work out doors in a Tshirt and 14 C keeps the bugs at bay


----------



## Jeffkrib

Dancan our winters are nice.....summers can be bloody hot. I posted at the start of our summer we had a scrotching hot day, I stayed back at work waiting for it to cool down for my cycle home. Ended up riding home at 7pm...... It was still 40C.


----------



## CaseyForrest

This is working out well. I think this will be my cutting and spitting pad.

It's also the kids basketball court, maybe. 






Sent from a field


----------



## stihlfanboy

my splitting area is to full. Sense I toke these pics I cut most the slab wood up but added 3 truck loads more of pin oak. The big pile is 4 rows of stacked pin oak under that pile of dead stuff.


----------



## Mr Black

Y'all made me jealous....

I found this detatched posted as free material on Craigslist. Decided to make it bigger but a little shorter. 20'x20' with crushed concrete as floor.


----------



## Mr Black

One other thing...

Michigan residents-
Stille-DeRossett-Hale single state construction code act

Any building classified as but not limited to storage unit, barn, and or animal shelter is excempt from building permits. If it's Primary use or Incidental use is Agriculture.

How sweet is that..

*Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer, don't blame me if you break any laws... Just sayin*


----------



## CaseyForrest

I live in Oneida Township and built a lean-too last year. Wanting to do the "right" thing I called the building inspector and asked if I need a building permit. Of course he said yes... But get this..... Because of the size of it, he classified it as a "carport" because, and I quote " I know eventually you are going to pour concrete and put sides on it." Permit cost me $147 for a 10x26 lean-too. 

I get my holes dug and call to have him come inspect and he says to me... "I wouldn't have been able to see this from the road, you should have just built it."

I wont be calling him again.


----------



## svk

I doubt I will ever be putting another building on my land unless I do a combination guest house/shop and that will need a permit.

But I hear a lot of folks "upgrade" existing buildings to get around the permitting. Literally turn a tool shed into a house sort of thing.


----------



## captjack

ONE SHED FULL ONE TO GO !


----------



## Mr Black

svk said:


> I doubt I will ever be putting another building on my land unless I do a combination guest house/shop and that will need a permit.



The act includes structures incidental to farming for retail trade... I'm assuming that means, a guest house or ranch hand quarters if it also is used for selling things... Like a farm auction building would be excempt, even if somebody resided there... But other building codes would probably still apply... Save any money you can... Right?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Progress on the splitting project. Been plugging away at it all winter (very open winter here, hardly any snow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of it upthread back in Jan (IIANM) with several unsplit ricks of rounds still waiting. 2 full ricka and the one I am working on come up to 5 cord. I do it all manually with Fiskars and wedge/sledge. Maul hardly ever gets used except as a 'wedge with a handle' to finish out a stubborn split by pouding on it with the 10lb sledge. I don't 'push' it. 1-2 hour a day just to get the old bod woke up.
> 
> Scattered chunks are the rejects from the manual splitting. They will go to the splitter and rejects there will be noodled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burn spot. I dump cartloads of bark dthat comes off as I split there and burn when the pile gets about 3'x3'x3' - comes out to about every second day. Pile of somwhere around 15 cord unsplit black locust rounds in middle background. 1 cord measured ricks of Willow that is alreay spoken for delivery this summer in the background
> Just a corner of a pile containing 12-15 cord of split black locust at left corner of pic.



great pix, enjoyed the show! lots of open country, but I do like that stand of pines. you have been bizzee!! if I could " Like " your post twice... LOL... I would! 

the 'stand' of split wood speaks for itself!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

captjack said:


> View attachment 494950
> View attachment 494951
> ONE SHED FULL ONE TO GO !



perfect woodlot logging pix ops of splitting and stacking! like the sheds. am planning on making one or two, like ur open airiness! appears to be an ideal fall day to be out at the sawmill ops... lol


----------



## 95custmz




----------



## Philbert

Building codes and inspections are alright, if they are done to insure that stuff is done right. If I am buying property, I want to know that the structure is built right. I have seen a lot of half-*ssed building construction, wiring, plumbing, etc. Lot of safety concerns with lots of improvised construction. Sometimes you can't see it until it is too late. Maybe not an issue for a wood shed, but definitely for a dwelling.

If the permit and inspection are just to raise your tax assessment, that is another story.

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CaseyForrest said:


> This is working out well. I think this will be my cutting and spitting pad.
> 
> It's also the kids basketball court, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



nice layout, very nice setup... pretty pix! like the scenery... upfront and afar, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> 64 and sunny here today. Splitting in a t-shirt. What a wierd winter but I am not complaining still have all this oak and birch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian



awesome! I like the round stix fillers.... here n there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

k


Jere39 said:


> Me and my trusty partner in what might be the smallest firewood operation west of the Schuylkill:
> 
> View attachment 493073



I am still confused how your 'prime mover and trailer with 500 hours and even more, respectively... have no marks, dirt, ding, dangs, and what knots on them... heck, I seem to get a new scratch on my tractors and wood prime movers... every time I use them...  but if u were to tell me... just look at my wood stack and u will know how and why... I would say:

oic! and concur. nice pix! like ur partner... I like it when my Norwegian Elkhound is with me... in country! never in town, but out in my south 40... I let him run 'free range'...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 491816
> 
> 
> 
> This is the area by my shop for selling wood. Got another area by the house for my own stuff.



+ 3 more Likes I cannot log in on...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Mr Black said:


> Y'all made me jealous....
> 
> I found this detatched posted as free material on Craigslist. Decided to make it bigger but a little shorter. 20'x20' with crushed concrete as floor.



nice foto essay! enjoyed seeing it, the rework looks great!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I doubt I will ever be putting another building on my land unless I do a combination guest house/shop and that will need a permit.
> 
> But I hear a lot of folks "upgrade" existing buildings to get around the permitting. Literally turn a tool shed into a house sort of thing.



_>Literally turn a tool shed into a house sort of thing_

I think they call it: repurposing!


----------



## turnkey4099

Local Agricultural dealership bought the building (fairly big, at one time had a welding shop, another commercial office and living quarters upstairs) and lot next door to expand into. Wanted to tear down and build a new storage building. Problems with permitting led to the solution. Leave existing building and build new around and over it - then tear down the old. They did it that way. I don't know what the problem with doing it normally was.

Harry K


----------



## JeffGu

Many cities had ordinances like that... my dad and I rebuilt the garage when I was a teen by leaving the corner posts and roof and rebuilding the garage around those, then reframing the roof and re-roofing it. We spread it over three years, and the changes were considered _"remodeling/improvements"_ that required no permit, unlike _"new construction"_, which does. A few years later, they closed that loophole because so many people had caught onto the trick and were doing it. Building permits were based on a combination of costs and expected valuation, and were very expensive. The small town I live in now has very cheap permit costs, so I just pay for the permit on stuff that requires it. It is based on estimated construction costs, so for me, just the cost of materials. $25 for the first $1000 of costs, and $10 for each additional thousand in costs.

The old timers whine about it and get mad when they get caught building without getting the permit... if they only knew what a permit costs in the bigger cities!


----------



## stihlfanboy

I build building on my farm all the time with no permit but I'm in the middle of know where. Built my father inlaws barn right in town with no permit. Right on the side of main street. We used the old 24x32 slab and made it 42x32. 18 yards of concrete 2 foot think on a hill side. They put up the steel building in 2 days. Loop hole around here is if part of the buildings still there no permit needed. Now my work didn't poll permits in a suburb of Cleveland (north olmsted) and they tracked the opps call before you dig tickets and my winter consisted of digging up 9 jobs and having them inspected. And they shelled out around 10 grand in permit fee's.


----------



## JeffGu

Yeah, a farm (50+ acres) here doesn't need a permit, for most stuff. I think that's pretty common in agricultural states.


----------



## captjack

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> perfect woodlot logging pix ops of splitting and stacking! like the sheds. am planning on making one or two, like ur open airiness! appears to be an ideal fall day to be out at the sawmill ops... lol


these are not in view of anything - so simple - cheap - useful had top priority - think I have 150 bucks in each of them. 20x12x10 each - wrapped in heavy chicken wire so they get great air flow


----------



## Mr Black

Ooops, Ponderosa Pine, Any good for anything?.... it's a half acre


----------



## bucksnbears

oak/basswood/ash and spruce.


----------



## Ronaldo

Mr Black said:


> Ooops, Ponderosa Pine, Any good for anything?.... it's a half acre


Sure it's good; it'l burn. Not as many btu as hardwood, but it keeps ya warm. I lived in Wyoming for a while and Ponderosa is all I could get my hands on.
Like any other wood cut ahead and let it season.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bucksnbears said:


> oak/basswood/ash and spruce.



I sure do like all the CSS firewood making pix... small ops to big ops... it's like *$$* in the bank... can one ever get enough! ??? lol or like lil red ferrari converts... no matter what year, aren't they all just simply awesome... 

bucksnbears _bucking_ up them logs... and easily_ bearing_ up under the workload...  good pix there... B&B!.....

I like it!


----------



## bucksnbears

thanks backyard lumberjack.
kinda in disarray right now.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bucksnbears said:


> thanks backyard lumberjack.
> kinda in disarray right now.



the lil shed in back area of pix... is that a shed, out building... or an overnite cabin, perhaps? I see it has a porch...


----------



## bucksnbears

thats my hunting cabin..


----------



## Sandhill Crane

How does your bucking table work? More pics please...


----------



## treebilly

Spent some time at church today. Got some stuff accomplished . 

I refer to the woodpile as church by the way


----------



## Mr Black

Starting to shingle the wood storage


----------



## ri chevy

Gotta keep it good and dry.


----------



## svk

I'm really glad I have that new DHT splitter in my garage. I'll be keeping it busy this spring!


----------



## mortalitool

Looking good Steve. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlman441

Ozzy Redgum 880 with 50'' bar
Split 16mtrs so far


----------



## ri chevy

Nice setup you have there. That looks like red cedar. And that is one big saw you have there.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Other than being red there is no comparison, Red Gum feels like red bricks, Red Ceder feels like red foam in comparison.


----------



## ri chevy

Wow. OK. Thanks. I have no experience with that kind of wood. Red gum.


----------



## JeffGu

So *that's* what McDonald's was making those McRib sandwiches out of...


----------



## Philbert

Stihlman441 said:


> Ozzy Redgum 880 with 50'' bar
> Split 16mtrs so far


I like the chopper / loader set up a lot!

(P.S.: Was the bar that color when you started?)

Philbert


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> I like the chopper / loader set up a lot!
> 
> (P.S.: Was the bar that color when you started?)
> 
> Philbert



I think that is a GB. My new one is now not pristine, the paint is gone along the edges.


----------



## Stihlman441

Philbert said:


> I like the chopper / loader set up a lot!
> 
> (P.S.: Was the bar that color when you started?)
> 
> Philbert


Yes it's a GB brand


----------



## dancan

Today's splitting area .


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. What kind of wood? Walnut?


----------



## dancan

Nothing exotic , red and sugar maple , a couple of sticks of white birch , pine and spruce .
The black stuff is a wet dead maple blowdown , still solid .


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. Ok


----------



## Stihlman441

Onto the Sugargum for next few weeks


----------



## john taliaferro

That a gauge for high water on the front , nice rig .


----------



## briantutt

Load #1 2016. About 50% ash the rest is poplar and basswood, good for the pool heat.

Brian


----------



## bucksnbears

have spent alot of time in the past couple weeks cleaning up debris and burning brush piles.
took this pic of the cabin right before dark last night as i was coming it from a 10hour long bonfire.
woke up at daybreak watching turkeys dusting in some ash piles.


----------



## ri chevy

Cool pad!


----------



## macattack_ga




----------



## Cambium

Got some Cedar Logs dropped off.. Cedar is actually better and excellent for kindling but it will burn fine as firewood.

I read the only thing is the oils in it makes it pop & spit so not recommended for fireplaces. BTU output is about 12 per cord.

The Aroma and the color is amazing!
















Decided to split one of the Cedar Logs today. Wow at the color and aroma inside!

Surprised how light it weighed too.


----------



## Jere39

Can you upload a Scratch-n-sniff?


----------



## briantutt

Jere39 said:


> Can you upload a Scratch-n-sniff?


It's smell A.S. good idea.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Put some pieces in your closet. Keeps moths away.


----------



## Ronaldo

Oh yeah, that Cedar is some pretty wood and smells wonderful. I really like the smell of it when burning too! Good stuff.
Chainsaw carvers would like to get hold of some of those bigger pieces.


----------



## chuckwood

Here's my setup as of today. Definitely a small scale operation, splitting stuff to heat the house next season. Noodled rounds of maple are 
in the truck at waist height, so I just grab one and move it sideways to the el cheapo Harbor Freight 6.5 hp splitter. It's a two stage pump and the second high pressure stage kicks in a lot with this twisted and knotty maple. The wood is pretty heavy, reddish brown in the heartwood. I hope it's not heavy because because of high water content. Might be silver maple.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Bark looks like silver. 

Sent from a field


----------



## dancan

I upgraded my splitting tire today .












The 17" was just so old school LOL


----------



## ri chevy

Cool idea.


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> I upgraded my splitting tire today .


CAREFUL! With fashionable tires like that, you might come home one day and find your firewood up on cinder blocks!

Philbert


----------



## 2strokenut

cutting up the left overs after the harvesters


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Started clearing this last fall, a little distance from the house, to do all my wood processing in one area, and get some sun to the wood pile. A nice breeze comes through here too. It was mostly tall Poplar with a couple beautiful 6" Maples coming up, and two large red Oak on the East edge. The Maples were really tall and beautiful last fall so I waited till spring. It is a small area, 90' x 115'. I contracted out the stump removal. There must be close to fifty stumps of various sizes. They should be hauled off today if the rain holds. Eventually, I would like a pole barn here for equipment and a dry place to work. I'm dreaming I know. One thing at a time. The sun and breeze will be a great improvement.

I had been leaving the stumps tall for removal, but the trees I was dropping would sometimes hit them and the butt end would take a wild bounce. I started cut them low and and used a log arch on most of the trunks. The tops I chipped with a 18 hp DR chipper I found on Craigslist. Very slow, but a great find for what I was doing (three four trees at a time), and made all the difference really in keeping the tops cleaned up.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 501592
> View attachment 501593
> 
> Started clearing this last fall, a little distance from the house, to do all my wood processing in one area, and get some sun to the wood pile. A nice breeze comes through here too. It was mostly tall Poplar with a couple beautiful 6" Maples coming up, and two large red Oak on the East edge. The Maples were really tall and beautiful last fall so I waited till spring. It is a small area, 90' x 115'. I contracted out the stump removal. There must be close to fifty stumps of various sizes. They should be hauled off today if the rain holds. Eventually, I would like a pole barn here for equipment and a dry place to work. I'm dreaming I know. One thing at a time. The sun and breeze will be a great improvement.
> 
> I had been leaving the stumps tall for removal, but the trees I was dropping would sometimes hit them and the butt end would take a wild bounce. I started cut them low and and used a log arch on most of the trunks. The tops I chipped with a 18 hp DR chipper I found on Craigslist. Very slow, but a great find for what I was doing (three four trees at a time), and made all the difference really in keeping the tops cleaned up.


Looks good Sandhill.
That's a beautiful chunk of property, what creek or river flows through behind it.
How many cords do you have ready for this yr.


----------



## chipper1

Mr Black said:


> Y'all made me jealous....
> 
> I found this detatched posted as free material on Craigslist. Decided to make it bigger but a little shorter. 20'x20' with crushed concrete as floor.


Jealousy spurs economic growth.
Looks good.
Might want to double up on the headers and put some bracing in there.



Mr Black said:


> One other thing...
> 
> Michigan residents-
> Stille-DeRossett-Hale single state construction code act
> 
> Any building classified as but not limited to storage unit, barn, and or animal shelter is excempt from building permits. If it's Primary use or Incidental use is Agriculture.
> 
> How sweet is that..
> 
> *Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer, don't blame me if you break any laws... Just sayin*


Thank God for disclaimers lol. You have to go township by township with all that. In Lowell twp where I'm at just west of you all, any building that will be housing farm animals must be 100' from the property lines, my property is 180' wide . Now if you are in one of the ag areas and are a farm about anything goes. Slide into Ionia count and I think you can build anything you want without a permit from what I've seen over there .



CaseyForrest said:


> I live in Oneida Township and built a lean-too last year. Wanting to do the "right" thing I called the building inspector and asked if I need a building permit. Of course he said yes... But get this..... Because of the size of it, he classified it as a "carport" because, and I quote " I know eventually you are going to pour concrete and put sides on it." Permit cost me $147 for a 10x26 lean-too.
> 
> I get my holes dug and call to have him come inspect and he says to me... "I wouldn't have been able to see this from the road, you should have just built it."
> 
> I wont be calling him again.


Gotta love it.
I don't know how many times I've called them to "do the right thing" and they have told me something like that.



Philbert said:


> Building codes and inspections are alright, if they are done to insure that stuff is done right. If I am buying property, I want to know that the structure is built right. I have seen a lot of half-*ssed building construction, wiring, plumbing, etc. Lot of safety concerns with lots of improvised construction. Sometimes you can't see it until it is too late. Maybe not an issue for a wood shed, but definitely for a dwelling.
> 
> If the permit and inspection are just to raise your tax assessment, that is another story.
> 
> Philbert


Yes they are, the codes and ordinances are all about protecting the general public.
You know I'm not laughing at you right Philbert, I agree, it just doesn't often work out that way as it seems to be about one thing like you state at the end of your post.


----------



## chipper1

Mr Black said:


> Ooops, Ponderosa Pine, Any good for anything?.... it's a half acre


Unless you have an outdoor wood boiler I don't know why you would burn softwood in Mi.
Unless you need to clear it. Then I would post it on craigslist to get rid of it LOL.
You can get on craigslist and find free hardwood every day.
Here's a nice one in Jackson(maybe), don't know how far you are from there. I personally will drive if I'm getting logs that just need to be bucked up.
This one may be a good one for you to @CaseyForrest
http://jxn.craigslist.org/zip/5568753992.html
Then there is all this. I searched "firewood" for this search in the free section.
The second one down looks good, nice big ash all bucked up.
I was there sunday, if it was there I would have brought my trailer and loaded it up
http://lansing.craigslist.org/search/zip?query=firewood&sort=date
This search is for "wood" in the free section".
http://lansing.craigslist.org/search/zip?query=wood&sort=date


----------



## chipper1

treebilly said:


> Spent some time at church today. Got some stuff accomplished . View attachment 497484
> 
> I refer to the woodpile as church by the way


Nice pile of wood there treebilly.
When I go to church the woodpile comes to me.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

chipper1 said:


> That's a beautiful chunk of property, what creek or river flows through behind it.
> How many cords do you have ready for this yr.



It is a beautiful little spot of hardwoods, five miles from the big lake in southwest Michigan. We bought it in 1985 on a land contract, and waited ten years to build on it. Lake Michigan must be kicking up a bit as the tree tops are dancing about today. It is Silver Creek, behind the house on the neighbors property, and a short distance from here becomes Silver Lake, a small shallow dog leg of a lake that enters the Kalamazoo River and out to lake Michigan. The cottage owners down the road have not been able to bring their boats in the lake for several years. Water is up this year though.
As for firewood, I have less than thirty cord seasoned to sell. There are some logs to get busy on for next year. This spring I put up about ten cord in the shed for us, about two to three years worth of ash and oak.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Rain set in. Partially sunny and warmer tomorrow. Hoping once leveled off I will not have trouble getting stuck in the loose ground.


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> It is a beautiful little spot of hardwoods, five miles from the big lake in southwest Michigan. We bought it in 1985 on a land contract, and waited ten years to build on it. Lake Michigan must be kicking up a bit as the tree tops are dancing about today. It is Silver Creek, behind the house on the neighbors property, and a short distance from here becomes Silver Lake, a small shallow dog leg of a lake that enters the Kalamazoo River and out to lake Michigan. The cottage owners down the road have not been able to bring their boats in the lake for several years. Water is up this year though.
> As for firewood, I have less than thirty cord seasoned to sell. There are some logs to get busy on for next year. This spring I put up about ten cord in the shed for us, about two to three years worth of ash and oak.


That's funny.
I knew you were down that way, but when I saw the picture I figured you were on that bluff there north of the kalamazoo river.
I've delivered a lot of drywall to custom homes in that area. You have a very eclectic group of people to sell wood to over there.
Yes, the water is higher this yr, the river here in Lowell(well both the grand and the flat) have been full all season. I can't remember ever seeing the grand this full for this long before. I lived right on the grand for 7yrs, and 6+ here in Lowell and i cross the river almost everyday, so I have a short term idea of the water levels.
I think you'll be fine there once you get the grades established as far as not getting stuck.
One of these days I'll make it over and try those splitters out.


----------



## zogger

Sandhill Crane said:


> It is a beautiful little spot of hardwoods, five miles from the big lake in southwest Michigan. We bought it in 1985 on a land contract, and waited ten years to build on it. Lake Michigan must be kicking up a bit as the tree tops are dancing about today. It is Silver Creek, behind the house on the neighbors property, and a short distance from here becomes Silver Lake, a small shallow dog leg of a lake that enters the Kalamazoo River and out to lake Michigan. The cottage owners down the road have not been able to bring their boats in the lake for several years. Water is up this year though.
> As for firewood, I have less than thirty cord seasoned to sell. There are some logs to get busy on for next year. This spring I put up about ten cord in the shed for us, about two to three years worth of ash and oak.



I fished in silver lake quite a bit as a kid and young teen. Used to go camping a lot down at the dunes where the nuke plant is now. Once I was out there and saw FIVE waterspouts at the same time coming in off lake michigan. Never will forget that sight! Lot of other cool memories, including the mambo blizzard of 67.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Unless you have an outdoor wood boiler I don't know why you would burn softwood in Mi.
> Unless you need to clear it. Then I would post it on craigslist to get rid of it LOL.
> You can get on craigslist and find free hardwood every day.
> Here's a nice one in Jackson(maybe), don't know how far you are from there. I personally will drive if I'm getting logs that just need to be bucked up.
> This one may be a good one for you to @CaseyForrest
> http://jxn.craigslist.org/zip/5568753992.html
> Then there is all this. I searched "firewood" for this search in the free section.
> The second one down looks good, nice big ash all bucked up.
> I was there sunday, if it was there I would have brought my trailer and loaded it up
> http://lansing.craigslist.org/search/zip?query=firewood&sort=date
> This search is for "wood" in the free section".
> http://lansing.craigslist.org/search/zip?query=wood&sort=date



I search CL every couple days. Ive seen all those but unfortunately my free time is all but free right now. Im still trying to get caught up from winter and I brought home a couple loads from work.

I also walked the woods last weekend and there is a fair bit to be taken down that doesn't have PI on it.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Zogger: Were damn near neighbors then, and may have crossed paths before (maybe on different days however). I remember that blizzard, not the year, but being a kid and shoveling the driveway next door for $0.35 per hour. We ran out of places to pile it.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> I search CL every couple days. Ive seen all those but unfortunately my free time is all but free right now. Im still trying to get caught up from winter and I brought home a couple loads from work.
> 
> I also walked the woods last weekend and there is a fair bit to be taken down that doesn't have PI on it.


I was wondering if you ever got any up there, that works out nice. If you ever need a hand jamming some out let me know.
I've got a few toys(woops auto-tune, dang I mean auto correct got me) cough, cough, well you know, tools that enjoy tearing into some wood.
I was just down your way this weekend. 
I'm almost done with everything here, I have about 8-10 quarters from some 30" ash that I need to split up.
I may go get some more of that this week if it dries out. I have two or three lawn jobs to do and then it's time to get my scrounge on again. 
What's PI.


----------



## 95custmz

Poison Ivy?


----------



## CaseyForrest

Yes, Poison Ivy. I can feel a case setting in just talking about it.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> I was wondering if you ever got any up there, that works out nice. If you ever need a hand jamming some out let me know.
> I've got a few toys(woops auto-tune, dang I mean auto correct got me) cough, cough, well you know, tools that enjoy tearing into some wood.
> I was just down your way this weekend.
> I'm almost done with everything here, I have about 8-10 quarters from some 30" ash that I need to split up.
> I may go get some more of that this week if it dries out. I have two or three lawn jobs to do and then it's time to get my scrounge on again.
> What's PI.



Thanks for the offer.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Yes, Poison Ivy. I can feel a case setting in just talking about it.


Got it.
It's funny I'm allergic to just about everything except that.
I don't want to push it and end up developing issues with it, but I'm good with it now.
If my wife looks at it she breaks out.
If you need a hand with it let me know.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Thanks for the offer.


For sure, we are neighbors.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

chipper1 said:


> One of these days I'll make it over and try those splitters out


Offer still stands...


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Guy did a nice job. I should have brought in more crushed concrete while the space is empty but there are some other things coming up this summer to consider. He built a small berm at the top of the bank to protect the slope, and the area to the left will be for log deliveries. The stumps are hauled off. It will not be empty for long, as things have been spreading out around the wood shed and house the past couple years, and it is all coming here.


----------



## WaltGrizzly

"Every man looks upon his wood pile with a sort of affection." - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## svk

Looking good Walt and Sandhill!


----------



## Ronaldo

WaltGrizzly said:


> View attachment 501965
> "Every man looks upon his wood pile with a sort of affection." - Henry David Thoreau


Beautiful countryside and photo, WaltGrizzly. I love that quote by Thoreau and have found myself feeling that emotion often. Thanks


----------



## Philbert

Philbeet


----------



## zogger

Philbert said:


> View attachment 502084
> 
> 
> Philbeet




Trophies, yes! When you do firewooding as both a necessity and as a sport, yep, trophies! Like an excellent stump, you go, nailed it!


----------



## briantutt

Cleaned up the splitting mess from last winter/fall. Putting a little grass seed down. Notice one of the girls poking her head out of the coop. They are still too nervous to go check out the yard.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

There is one out now, she is following me around like a puppy. Hilarious.





Brian


----------



## briantutt

Getting braver. I am splitting on the other side of the stack. They don't seem to mind the sound.

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> Getting braver. I am splitting on the other side of the stack. They don't seem to mind the sound.
> 
> Brian


Have they started laying yet?


----------



## ri chevy

They have a little more room to move about now that the area is cleaned up.


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Have they started laying yet?


No only 8 weeks old. Their coop mates not so lucky.





Brian


----------



## svk

My helper got the rest of the aspen hauled out. Sitting on about 11 cords in piles now plus that rack of pine. I have about another cord and a half stashed safely in various spots in the woods that I'm in no hurry to process.


----------



## trukn2004

Holy cow! That is a crap-ton of wood. definitely some work ahead of you SVK.

I figure I would post up some updated splitting area pics. All winter I split in place in the woods. Now that things have dried out, I am back to my area. I also got to try out the tire method. 1000% better then having to pick or re-stand the pieces after each swing. Only change I will make is a way to secure it to the splitting block. tends to wander a bit.









Shot from the in woods splitting area. Ive removed two bucket fulls from this one pile and you cant even tell.. definitely a good amount of wood to haul in.




Better shot of where im splitting. the rack is in the picture too. still the best thing ive made for processing. a lot easier to process at waist high then on the ground.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> My helper got the rest of the aspen hauled out. Sitting on about 11 cords in piles now plus that rack of pine. I have about another cord and a half stashed safely in various spots in the woods that I'm in no hurry to process.
> 
> View attachment 502818
> View attachment 502819
> View attachment 502820
> View attachment 502821
> View attachment 502823



some pretty good doings there, svk! great pix!!... I really do enjoy seeing 'foto essays' of ops like this. one of the reasons I so enjoy being a subscriber here on the AS. if a guy likes saws, cutting, splitting and firewood CSS, etc... and the outdoors, this is the place. your 'show' just another awesome example of what a lot of really sharp guys r up to... many saws, many trees, many splitters, many ops... but all same theme!!   it! ~ thanks for the pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

trukn2004 said:


> Holy cow! That is a crap-ton of wood. definitely some work ahead of you SVK.
> 
> I figure I would post up some updated splitting area pics. All winter I split in place in the woods. Now that things have dried out, I am back to my area. I also got to try out the tire method. 1000% better then having to pick or re-stand the pieces after each swing. Only change I will make is a way to secure it to the splitting block. tends to wander a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot from the in woods splitting area. Ive removed two bucket fulls from this one pile and you cant even tell.. definitely a good amount of wood to haul in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better shot of where im splitting. the rack is in the picture too. still the best thing ive made for processing. a lot easier to process at waist high then on the ground.



_>I figure I would post up some updated splitting area pics._

_sure glad u did!_ I had actually signed out, but ck forums on way out... noticed the splitting/woodpile post you made...so signed back in so I could ck'd it out.  wow! great - awesome... full ON CCS ops! nice firewood stacks... lots of split firewood. I never get tired of seeing pix and presentations like these... for my locale, etc... I know I have a whole lot of wood, wood to split and CSS oak firewood... but imo, little more than a 'stix game' lol... compared to these operations such as you and svk show us. I like chipper's constant scrounging, etc, firewooding too... more! any time, imo... more!


----------



## svk

Perhaps I should have a gtg. Anyone interested in a wood splitting and walleye fishing weekend in early June?


----------



## CaseyForrest

svk said:


> Perhaps I should have a gtg. Anyone interested in a wood splitting and walleye fishing weekend in early June?


Yes 

Sent from a field


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> My helper got the rest of the aspen hauled out. Sitting on about 11 cords in piles now plus that rack of pine. I have about another cord and a half stashed safely in various spots in the woods that I'm in no hurry to process.



Impressive stash!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

svk said:


> Anyone interested in a wood splitting and walleye fishing weekend in early June?


My zip is 49453, what kind of mileage is that?


----------



## H-Ranch

svk said:


> Anyone interested in a wood splitting and walleye fishing weekend in early June?


Yes. Will Friday and Monday be travel days so you can spend the entire weekend here?


----------



## svk

Sandhill Crane said:


> My zip is 49453, what kind of mileage is that?


Looks like 11.5 hours because those darn Great Lakes get in your travel route.


----------



## Woodyjiw

WaltGrizzly said:


> View attachment 501965
> "Every man looks upon his wood pile with a sort of affection." - Henry David Thoreau


Nice view..


----------



## WaltGrizzly

Woodyjiw said:


> Nice view..


Thank you. It'll get better once I knock some more trees down this summer.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WaltGrizzly said:


> View attachment 501965
> "Every man looks upon his wood pile with a sort of affection." - Henry David Thoreau



yep! lots of wood! perfect *fall colors*... and the rolling hills in the background complete the scene... nice. !


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

_"Every man looks upon his wood with a sort of affection."_ - Henry David Thoreau

I looked it up, he did say that, well more or less...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

WaltGrizzly said:


> View attachment 501965
> "Every man looks upon his wood pile with a sort of affection." - Henry David Thoreau



the only thing missing, imo... in the pix... is the fire. a camp fire. when I am splitting wood... and it is cool fall weather I always have a camp fire going. then half way thru the day's ops... I stop and roast or cook something to eat over it... and then, continue on my merry way. I think ur pix is perfect, just adding my 2-cents on what I like to do...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

trukn2004 said:


> I figure I would post up some updated splitting area pics. All winter I split in place in the woods. Now that things have dried out, I am back to my area. I also got to try out the tire method. 1000% better then having to pick or re-stand the pieces after each swing. Only change I will make is a way to secure it to the splitting block. tends to wander a bit.
> 
> Better shot of where im splitting. the rack is in the picture too. still the best thing ive made for processing. a lot easier to process at waist high then on the ground.



a lot going on in your CSS firewood foto essay... besides just firewood. I like that Kubota, especially with its cab! nice touch!! and the ballast box off the category 1/2 hangars speaks for itself... real nice site pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

truckn sed: _I also got to try out the tire method. 1000% better then having to pick or re-stand the pieces after each swing.

"each swing!" _omg ~ did u split all that wood by hand?  I am not sure what others would think... but if so, no doubt you set a standard few if any could, would... follow. not speaking for others, but I know I sure couldn't hand split like that!

but u can be sure I both admire and respect you for doing so. I see no splitter and _'after each swing'_ says to me... " I hand split my wood!"

"Bravo!"


----------



## JeffGu

I have a hydraulic splitter, but on jobsites and scrounging expeditions it's nice to be able to split some of it up so you're tossing smaller pieces in the trailer. My big splitting maul was a royal pain to use, so I decided to try out what a lot of you guys are using... it came in the UPS truck, today... it feels featherweight compared to the big maul. Hope to try it out, tomorrow.


----------



## briantutt

JeffGu said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter, but on jobsites and scrounging expeditions it's nice to be able to split some of it up so you're tossing smaller pieces in the trailer. My big splitting maul was a royal pain to use, so I decided to try out what a lot of you guys are using... it came in the UPS truck, today... it feels featherweight compared to the big maul. Hope to try it out, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 502979


Please report on the results. The only mauls I have are reclaimed heads that i glued onto fiberglass handles and probably older than me. I don't like splitting with any of them.







JeffGu said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter, but on jobsites and scrounging expeditions it's nice to be able to split some of it up so you're tossing smaller pieces in the trailer. My big splitting maul was a royal pain to use, so I decided to try out what a lot of you guys are using... it came in the UPS truck, today... it feels featherweight compared to the big maul. Hope to try it out, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 502979




Brian


----------



## ri chevy

JeffGu said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter, but on jobsites and scrounging expeditions it's nice to be able to split some of it up so you're tossing smaller pieces in the trailer. My big splitting maul was a royal pain to use, so I decided to try out what a lot of you guys are using... it came in the UPS truck, today... it feels featherweight compared to the big maul. Hope to try it out, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 502979


Looks brand new. You split anything with that yet? LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JeffGu said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter, but on jobsites and scrounging expeditions it's nice to be able to split some of it up so you're tossing smaller pieces in the trailer. My big splitting maul was a royal pain to use, so I decided to try out what a lot of you guys are using... it came in the UPS truck, today... it feels featherweight compared to the big maul. Hope to try it out, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 502979



looking fwd to your review of it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

JeffGu said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter, but on jobsites and scrounging expeditions it's nice to be able to split some of it up so you're tossing smaller pieces in the trailer. My big splitting maul was a royal pain to use, so I decided to try out what a lot of you guys are using... it came in the UPS truck, today... it feels featherweight compared to the big maul. Hope to try it out, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 502979



nice pit, too


----------



## svk

JeffGu said:


> I have a hydraulic splitter, but on jobsites and scrounging expeditions it's nice to be able to split some of it up so you're tossing smaller pieces in the trailer. My big splitting maul was a royal pain to use, so I decided to try out what a lot of you guys are using... it came in the UPS truck, today... it feels featherweight compared to the big maul. Hope to try it out, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 502979


You should enjoy it. Just make sure you do a fast swing like a chopping axe. Fiskars like speed to split wood


----------



## turnkey4099

zogger said:


> Trophies, yes! When you do firewooding as both a necessity and as a sport, yep, trophies! Like an excellent stump, you go, nailed it!



I was admiring one of the very few perfect stumps I have achieved. took down a yard maple about 30" dbh, level, perfect hinge, no dutchmen then the owner asked me to cut the top off to make a place for flower pots..

I should have kept that slice to hang on the garage door.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## trukn2004

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> truckn sed: _I also got to try out the tire method. 1000% better then having to pick or re-stand the pieces after each swing.
> 
> "each swing!" _omg ~ did u split all that wood by hand?  I am not sure what others would think... but if so, no doubt you set a standard few if any could, would... follow. not speaking for others, but I know I sure couldn't hand split like that!
> 
> but u can be sure I both admire and respect you for doing so. I see no splitter and _'after each swing'_ says to me... " I hand split my wood!"
> 
> "Bravo!"




Every stick has been hand split. I just built my house and funds are lacking for a hydraulic splitter, plus it's great exercise!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

trukn2004 said:


> Every stick has been hand split. I just built my house and funds are lacking for a hydraulic splitter, plus it's great exercise!



if we here on the AS had a category, contest... Firewood Splitter Hero of the Year!... I would submit your name!!

awesome... absolutely and totally awesome. 100%! you, imo... da' man! standard setter!! amazing... and so much wood, so nicely stacked and all by hand! WOW... glad I got to see it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 503047



a pix is worth a thousand words... in this one I see even more words. nice scene. very nice...


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## ri chevy

That's cheating! LOL


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Tomtrees58: definitely more picks of that machine...


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## ri chevy

Cool.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Logger nate

Got most of the dry stuff stacked in shed and green stuff stacked outside. Looks pretty small after seeing tomtrees mountain of wood


----------



## Logger nate

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a pix is worth a thousand words... in this one I see even more words. nice scene. very nice...


Thanks, just moved to this place last fall, still working on getting firewood area set up.


----------



## Vtrombly

Start to this year's firewood and enjoying a little bonfire with some junk wood at the same time. All split by hand.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> View attachment 503186
> Start to this year's firewood and enjoying a little bonfire with some junk wood at the same time. All split by hand.




that's what I like... a camp fire while splitting...


----------



## Vtrombly

Yup same here I have a cast iron grate nearby to go ahead and cook some splitting food nearby. Sure nice to make a day of it out there


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Yup same here I have a cast iron grate nearby to go ahead and cook some splitting food nearby. Sure nice to make a day of it out there



_>I have a cast iron grate nearby to go ahead and cook some splitting food nearby._

*that's the deal!* camp fire for the ambiance and coolness...  and a grate to do up some _'splitting food'_ nearby...

no doubt we need a thread in the cooking forum: Show Us Your Splitting Food. (splittin' food fire, grate, cooking and end fare...)

never used the term before, but from now on all meals cooked over hot oak coals on splitting day... are hereby, forever more... in my 'camp' to be officially known as:

*'splitting food'* *!!*

_signed, sealed..._ and a _delivered_ proclamation.....

ooooh-h, I just love... progress!


----------



## Vtrombly

Hahaha I guess I coined a phrase lol. It definitely pays to have plenty of good food nearby when splitting by hand. My operation is mainly ran by elbow grease. The point for me is heating the house. I am currently finding pieces here and there to build a wood splitter, as going out and spending 1000 on one would no doubt defeat the purpose of saving money by burning.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Hahaha I guess I coined a phrase lol. It definitely pays to have plenty of good food nearby when splitting by hand. My operation is mainly ran by elbow grease. The point for me is heating the house. I am currently finding pieces here and there to build a wood splitter, as going out and spending 1000 on one would no doubt defeat the purpose of saving money by burning.



you got the right idea... why don't u consider posting up some pix in the splitting section on what u have acquired for your 'homemade' splitter? I am sure many wood be interested, even if only one part; item! I beam, ram, wedge, hose, control, pump or?...


----------



## Vtrombly

I will take some pics the next time I'm out there the only thing I have acquired at the moment is an old Clinton 8hp motor from a tiller that was my father's its old and red and should give the splitter that vintage look. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> Hahaha I guess I coined a phrase lol. It definitely pays to have plenty of good food nearby when splitting by hand. My operation is mainly ran by elbow grease. The point for me is heating the house. I am currently finding pieces here and there to build a wood splitter, as going out and spending 1000 on one would no doubt defeat the purpose of saving money by burning.



_>Hahaha I guess I coined a phrase lol_

yes! as far as I am concerned... you have.  *Splittin' Food *it is there now... a new thread over at the Cooking and Recipe Forum. Thanks for your post and contribution...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Vtrombly said:


> I will take some pics the next time I'm out there the only thing I have acquired at the moment is an old Clinton 8hp motor from a tiller that was my father's its old and red and should give the splitter that vintage look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




and of course some splittin' food pix next time, any time u cook up some splittin' food.... check out the new thread in Cooking and Recipe forum...


----------



## Vtrombly

I'll be sure to sounds like a good time 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtrombly

Just got this out the trash last week fuel lines was all it needed great add to my firewood cutting even had two bars thrown in top of it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## turnkey4099

trukn2004 said:


> Every stick has been hand split. I just built my house and funds are lacking for a hydraulic splitter, plus it's great exercise!



Amen to that! I have a splitter but it only sees the tough stuff, stringy, knotty, crotch. I have something on the order of 80 cords in my stash, 90% done with a Fiskars X27. Of course that is a 20 year accumulation. I do around 12-14 cord/yr sellign about half.


----------



## Woodyjiw

A couple pics of my processing area. I'm still working on clearing out some trees and stumps to make it more user-friendly. I would really like to get the logs better organized for ease of processing but I had a big job at the end of the year and basically hauled it all in and dumped it. Then got busy with other projects.

















Here are few pics of my wood shed I built 3 years ago. I used dolomite for the base, so far it's working out very well. I also ran electric to it for lights and a plug in for the radio when I'm stocking.




The shed measures 14'x24' and I typically stack the wood as high as I can reach, I keep a small step ladder in there for the wife to be to use when she is stoking the stove. Yes my fiance likes helping me!! She's a REAL good woman!!







Here's my other helper, mostly just chases chippers..


----------



## CaseyForrest

Finally felt up to getting back to splitting. My knee hasn't healed as fast as anticipated. 






Sent from a field


----------



## dancan

Red Pine .


----------



## Vtrombly

Woodyjiw said:


> A couple pics of my processing area. I'm still working on clearing out some trees and stumps to make it more user-friendly. I would really like to get the logs better organized for ease of processing but I had a big job at the end of the year and basically hauled it all in and dumped it. Then got busy with other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are few pics of my wood shed I built 3 years ago. I used dolomite for the base, so far it's working out very well. I also ran electric to it for lights and a plug in for the radio when I'm stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shed measures 14'x24' and I typically stack the wood as high as I can reach, I keep a small step ladder in there for the wife to be to use when she is stoking the stove. Yes my fiance likes helping me!! She's a REAL good woman!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my other helper, mostly just chases chippers..


Wow that's an awesome shed you got there great work


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Amen to that! I have a splitter but it only sees the tough stuff, stringy, knotty, crotch. I have something on the order of 80 cords in my stash, 90% done with a Fiskars X27. Of course that is a 20 year accumulation. I do around 12-14 cord/yr sellign about half.



I mite expect a guy from Washington state to have a lil Paul Bunyon in him... those Fiskars must be some kinda axe spitter. wonder how they do against hard oak? I would hand split more, but that hard oak begs for hydraulics...


----------



## briantutt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I mite expect a guy from Washington state to have a lil Paul Bunyon in him... those Fiskars must be some kinda axe spitter. wonder how they do against hard oak? I would hand split more, but that hard oak begs for hydraulics...


White oak is what I have here. Very strong. Even the hydraulic splitter gives up on some so I just cookie them and win.

Brian


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Woodyjiw said:


> A couple pics of my processing area. I'm still working on clearing out some trees and stumps to make it more user-friendly. I would really like to get the logs better organized for ease of processing but I had a big job at the end of the year and basically hauled it all in and dumped it. Then got busy with other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are few pics of my wood shed I built 3 years ago. I used dolomite for the base, so far it's working out very well. I also ran electric to it for lights and a plug in for the radio when I'm stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shed measures 14'x24' and I typically stack the wood as high as I can reach, I keep a small step ladder in there for the wife to be to use when she is stoking the stove. Yes my fiance likes helping me!! She's a REAL good woman!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my other helper, mostly just chases chippers..



good pix! good shed! good woman! good stash! 

_>Here's my other helper, mostly just chases chippers.._

omg chipper1, you maybe best be on the lookout... it's woody's chipper chaser... lol


----------



## ri chevy

I have an X27. It goes through oak like butter. I only use a hydraulic splitter for the most difficult pieces. I hand split all of my wood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CaseyForrest said:


> Finally felt up to getting back to splitting. My knee hasn't healed as fast as anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



nice pix! nice setup! nice ops! just perfect with lifter on tractor, too. nice tractor! gosh... golly gee... nice everything...

well ceptn' your knee... hope u heal soon...


----------



## svk

Depends on the oak. Red is usually good but I had some other oak my neighbor hauled home and it was like iron, split but took lots of hits. I think it was bur.


----------



## ri chevy

Regular long straight grained oak splits very easily.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> White oak is what I have here. Very strong. Even the hydraulic splitter gives up on some so I just cookie them and win.
> 
> Brian



but your fiskars pops the chunk apart every time... how old is the oak? even old seasoned oak that is solid, gives me a fit with my axe or maul... I like hand splitting... farm life like in the 20's...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> Regular long straight grained oak splits very easily.



I can put some fresh green into my splitter... and unless I coat everybody with lube... wont pop. not often, but some times... then I have to noodle first... then once released, the chunk, then piece a cake...


----------



## briantutt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> but your fiskars pops the chunk apart every time... how old is the oak? even old seasoned oak that is solid, gives me a fit with my axe or maul... I like hand splitting... farm life like in the 20's...


Usually green, just felled. Tough as heck.


Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Yup. I prefer to split green wood. But as far as oak goes, sometimes it may take a couple of good hits in the same spot to pop it. Most of the time, just one good hit in a strategic location on the target. I look for natural cracks in the wood, and then I line it up and aim for that when I swing. The X27 splits by Ax speed. Not by weight, as it is very light weight. I think it is a 4 lb head.
I used to use a 6 lb and 8 lb maul, but now as I am getting older, I prefer the Fiskars X27. Its lighter and I can swing it all day long.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> Usually green, just felled. Tough as heck. Brian



don't ask me how I know... lol...


----------



## ri chevy

Does it get cold enough to burn wood for heat in South Texas? LOL


----------



## briantutt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> don't ask me how I know... lol...


How do you know???

Brian


----------



## briantutt

Wood pile offender in the garage just a few minutes ago. Model 514 my great grandmother gave made quick work of that.





Brian


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## Woodyjiw

Vtrombly said:


> Wow that's an awesome shed you got there great work





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix! good shed! good woman! good stash!
> 
> _>Here's my other helper, mostly just chases chippers.._
> 
> omg chipper1, you maybe best be on the lookout... it's woody's chipper chaser... lol


Thank u Sirs!


----------



## chipper1

WaltGrizzly said:


> View attachment 501965
> "Every man looks upon his wood pile with a sort of affection." - Henry David Thoreau


Welcome to AS WG.
I think he was on to something, he said wood pile, not stack as that's just a lot more work LOL.


----------



## chipper1

ri chevy said:


> That's cheating! LOL



sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Hahaha I guess I coined a phrase lol. It definitely pays to have plenty of good food nearby when splitting by hand. My operation is mainly ran by elbow grease. The point for me is heating the house. I am currently finding pieces here and there to build a wood splitter, as going out and spending 1000 on one would no doubt defeat the purpose of saving money by burning.


Welcome to AS VT.
I'm about out of elbow grease, got any extra lol.
It's not necessary to spend 1000 on one.
Tell where your at in the great mitten state and I'll let you know when one comes up for sale cheap.
Or I can help set you up with the pieces to build what you want, just let me know .


----------



## chipper1

Woodyjiw said:


> A couple pics of my processing area. I'm still working on clearing out some trees and stumps to make it more user-friendly. I would really like to get the logs better organized for ease of processing but I had a big job at the end of the year and basically hauled it all in and dumped it. Then got busy with other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are few pics of my wood shed I built 3 years ago. I used dolomite for the base, so far it's working out very well. I also ran electric to it for lights and a plug in for the radio when I'm stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shed measures 14'x24' and I typically stack the wood as high as I can reach, I keep a small step ladder in there for the wife to be to use when she is stoking the stove. Yes my fiance likes helping me!! She's a REAL good woman!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my other helper, mostly just chases chippers..


Welcome Woody, and a big ole wave from a another guy from the mitten state.
Yes Woody I've got you pegged as another Michigangster(anywhere near m-57?).
Looks like you have a great setup there, and are lucky enough to have a "real woman", better hold on to her tight as they are hard to find.
It's a good thing you got that big chipper chaser protecting that nice stash of wood you got there. If I didn't already have more than I could handle I just might be using Google maps to track that pile down, that and the fact you got the chipper chaser.




Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix! good shed! good woman! good stash!
> 
> _>Here's my other helper, mostly just chases chippers.._
> 
> omg chipper1, you maybe best be on the lookout... it's woody's chipper chaser... lol


I'm on it BL, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## turnkey4099

svk said:


> Depends on the oak. Red is usually good but I had some other oak my neighbor hauled home and it was like iron, split but took lots of hits. I think it was bur.



Most of my stash is black locust. That stuff splits like a dream but once in a while I will run into one tree in a stand that won't. Rarely several trees out of the same stand. I can see no difference between a round that will and the stubborn one that won't.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS VT.
> I'm about out of elbow grease, got any extra lol.
> It's not necessary to spend 1000 on one.
> Tell where your at in the great mitten state and I'll let you know when one comes up for sale cheap.
> Or I can help set you up with the pieces to build what you want, just let me know .



Im out in macomb county in the southern part of the state. That would be sweet I'll take any help I can get.


----------



## trukn2004

turnkey4099 said:


> Amen to that! I have a splitter but it only sees the tough stuff, stringy, knotty, crotch. I have something on the order of 80 cords in my stash, 90% done with a Fiskars X27. Of course that is a 20 year accumulation. I do around 12-14 cord/yr sellign about half.


 
80 cord! that is impressive. I think I am at 3 or 4 cord stacked, not including what I am bringing out of the woods from this winter. I burned a cord and a half this last winter since it was so mild and I was just learning how to burn. Seeing how much that was though, I know I need to get moving. I think if we had a real winter I would go thru 3 cord. When I come upon something that just wont budge I throw it into a separate pile and it goes to the Mother-in-law. she burns and uses like 6 cord. She also has a nice Timberwolf T-2 splitter that chuckles and the knarly pieces. 



ri chevy said:


> Regular long straight grained oak splits very easily.


 
Most of what I have gotten into is dead or dying red Oak. Splits almost as easy as White ash. American Beech on the other hand, Christ. That stuff fights you the whole way.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> Cleaned up the splitting mess from last winter/fall. Putting a little grass seed down. Notice one of the girls poking her head out of the coop. They are still too nervous to go check out the yard. Brian



like the pix!... lots of firewood... nice coop! I see plenty yard eggs in future...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Welcome Woody, and a big ole wave from a another guy from the mitten state.
> Yes Woody I've got you pegged as another Michigangster(anywhere near m-57?).
> Looks like you have a great setup there, and are lucky enough to have a "real woman", better hold on to her tight as they are hard to find.
> It's a good thing you got that big chipper chaser protecting that nice stash of wood you got there. If I didn't already have more than I could handle I just might be using Google maps to track that pile down, that and the fact you got the chipper chaser.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on it BL, thanks for the heads up.



_>I'm on it BL, thanks for the heads up_

lol, that's what friends r for...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Welcome Woody, Looks like you have a great setup there, and are lucky enough to have a *"real woman",* better hold on to her tight as they are hard to find. It's a good thing you got that big chipper chaser protecting that nice stash of wood you got there. If I didn't already have more than I could handle I just might be using Google maps to track that pile down, that and the fact you got the chipper chaser.I'm on it BL, thanks for the heads up.



yo chipper - 'morning... maybe too much ice cream last nite, huh?... Woody dint say he had a 'real woman!" gosh, o'mighty... we can all see that!  what he said was that his fiancé, his wife to be... well, that she is a REAL good woman! wince:

Woody: I_ keep a small step ladder in there for the wife to be to use when she is stoking the stove. Yes my fiance likes helping me!! She's a *REAL* good woman!!


_
ps: ppsst!~ chipper - semantics aside, all women are real women... but not all real women ar REAL good women!....


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> Most of my stash is black locust. That stuff splits like a dream but once in a while I will run into one tree in a stand that won't. Rarely several trees out of the same stand. I can see no difference between a round that will and the stubborn one that won't.


I love black locust.
It does split well, but you better hit the exact same spot if it doesn't split the first time, or it doesn't.
And man those ones that don't split your right, they stink. I would just cut them into big cookies, I don't give away my locust.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yo chipper - 'morning... maybe too much ice cream last nite, huh?... Woody dint say he had a 'real woman!" gosh, o'mighty... we can all see that!  what he said was that his fiancé, his wife to be... well, that she is a REAL good woman! wince:
> 
> Woody: I_ keep a small step ladder in there for the wife to be to use when she is stoking the stove. Yes my fiance likes helping me!! She's a *REAL* good woman!!
> 
> 
> _
> ps: ppsst!~ chipper - semantics aside, all women are real women... but not all real women ar REAL good women!....


No, the problem was no ice cream last night, just root beer that was meant for some vanilla ice cream.
I hope now you can see where my mind was just a little shy of all there last night.
I hear what your are saying though, and you are correct.
All semantics aside(besides that's a deeeeeeeeeep word for a wood butcher/word butcher like myself lol), although I inferred to her as being a "real woman", that inference was made not only by his statements that she was a "real good woman", but also by the picture of her with a saw in her hand cutting wood. I realize that all women are "real women"(semantics aside lol), but do you know which ones are real(Bruce Jenner, not so real). As to not make any assumptions(that you will understand what I'm thinking) I will change my wording and say I perceive her to be a "real woman" as she's doing whatever it takes to get the job done, which is the definition of real I was referring to. Here's an ironic/supporting quote from the only definition of real I looked up (can you believe they used that example and that I went right to it LOL),"• true or actual (what you were speaking of): his real name is James | this isn't my real reason for coming.• [ attrib. ] (of a person or thing) rightly so called; proper : he's my idea of a real man "(what I was speaking of).

All that being said, I think we are both right, once again.
Except for you being wrong for giving me a hard time again, bad BL.
Have a great day BL.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> Im out in macomb county in the southern part of the state. That would be sweet I'll take any help I can get.


That's cool VT.
I'm very familiar with that area as I have done hundreds of steel deliveries in the gratiot &26 mile area and then i usually went up to Imlay city from there.
I like this one, but it's a bit more than what I'm thinking you want to pay.
Do you have a tractor available for the pump if I find a 3-point splitter for you.
http://saginaw.craigslist.org/for/5510711492.html
How far are you willing to drive, or what areas do you go to daily/ monthly.
This is in the price range I normally pay for them.
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/5566469452.html
@Woodyjiw this is right up the street from you.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> No, the problem was no ice cream last night, just root beer that was meant for some vanilla ice cream.
> I hope now you can see where my mind was just a little shy of all there last night.
> I hear what your are saying though, and you are correct.
> All semantics aside(besides that's a deeeeeeeeeep word for a wood butcher/word butcher like myself lol), although I inferred to her as being a "real woman", that inference was made not only by his statements that she was a "real good woman", but also by the picture of her with a saw in her hand cutting wood. I realize that all women are "real women"(semantics aside lol), but do you know which ones are real(Bruce Jenner, not so real). As to not make any assumptions(that you will understand what I'm thinking) I will change my wording and say I perceive her to be a "real woman" as she's doing whatever it takes to get the job done, which is the definition of real I was referring to. Here's an ironic/supporting quote from the only definition of real I looked up (can you believe they used that example and that I went right to it LOL),"• true or actual (what you were speaking of): his real name is James | this isn't my real reason for coming.• [ attrib. ] (of a person or thing) rightly so called; proper : he's my idea of a real man "(what I was speaking of).
> 
> All that being said, I think we are both right, once again.
> Except for you being wrong for giving me a hard time again, bad BL.
> Have a great day BL.



_>Except for you being wrong for giving me a hard time again, bad BL_

you too chipper, but no. no... not giving u a hard time. that is what they give up state in prison... I merely brought the subject up for the uninitiated. don't want anyone to question your words. words count, too you know... I see u used plenty... so a ' real GOOD word' reply...

but I understand what happened! I cant imagine root beer and no vanilla ice cream... root beer float, now that definitely is


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I love black locust.
> It does split well, but you better hit the exact same spot if it doesn't split the first time, or it doesn't.
> And man those ones that don't split your right, they stink. I would just cut them into big cookies, I don't give away my locust.



sounds like a good wood. I have no exp with it. u cook with it, just firewood, its hard like oak or walnut... or just has lots of BTU's...?


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds like a good wood. I have no exp with it. u cook with it, just firewood, its hard like oak or walnut... or just has lots of BTU's...?



It is hard and does not rot. Will be in the top four on firewood lists for amount of BTU. My 80 cord came thanks to the Locust Borer. All the BL out here is non native and was planted by farmers for post and other uses. Locust Borer came in and I proceeded to denude this county of every stick of dead BL I could get access to. Had one memorable 8 acre clear cut of huge BL, dthat took me two years of cutting...may have been three. It was around 20 years ago.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> That's cool VT.
> I'm very familiar with that area as I have done hundreds of steel deliveries in the gratiot &26 mile area and then i usually went up to Imlay city from there.
> I like this one, but it's a bit more than what I'm thinking you want to pay.
> Do you have a tractor available for the pump if I find a 3-point splitter for you.
> http://saginaw.craigslist.org/for/5510711492.html
> How far are you willing to drive, or what areas do you go to daily/ monthly.
> This is in the price range I normally pay for them.
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/5566469452.html
> @Woodyjiw this is right up the street from you.


Im in Richmond my parents live at 26 and Gratiot my dad has a backhoe not sure if it has a 3 point or not. Sure wish I had a tractor. Funds for the splitter are not on the up and up that's why I was building one I have a motor and I can weld so I figured I could do one real cheap. Is there any saw gtg in Michigan that you know of?


----------



## chipper1

Ok.
The best deal is to buy one complete, unless they don't offer what you need like a log lift or a pusher into a knife instead of a wedge on the ram.
It's just easy to get it all at once already predesigned and engineered for you. I don't mind thinking outside the box, but when the budget is tight it may be cheaper in the end to buy one. That one I sent in the link was only 550, probably take 500, hard to build a good one for that.
I do have someone I will contact though and see what he has laying around as I know he had a bunch of pumps and may have a beam or a tank. I will also ralk with him and see what he suggests, buy or build.


----------



## Vtrombly

For sure I here you. Fortunately my dad owns a machine shop so alot of the metal is free to me. Outside of the ram, lovejoy, pump and whatnot I should be able to put one together. It's not the first on my list I have my axes and wedges its getting the extra cash to get everything but I'll get there.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> For sure I here you. Fortunately my dad owns a machine shop so alot of the metal is free to me. Outside of the ram, lovejoy, pump and whatnot I should be able to put one together. It's not the first on my list I have my axes and wedges its getting the extra cash to get everything but I'll get there.


Well that changes things.
I will give my buddy a call, I know he has a few pumps laying around.
I set him up with a speeco(the co that makes huskee splitters, now county line ant tractor supply co) for his 3 point set up for 300 that was in great shape and came with the rack for storing it. The coolest thing about it was it was literally 3 min from his house. how come it never works that way for me LOL.
I'm sure if he has something it will be priced reasonable.
Do you know what the shaft size is on that motor, maybe he has a love joy that will fit also.
I see the rams for 50-150.

To keep things on topic. Here's the load I got yesterday and a few pictures of the splitting area this morning. Hope to finish this load up today as I have a lot of wood waiting for me.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Well that changes things.
> I will give my buddy a call, I know he has a few pumps laying around.
> I set him up with a speeco(the co that makes huskee splitters, now county line ant tractor supply co) for his 3 point set up for 300 that was in great shape and came with the rack for storing it. The coolest thing about it was it was literally 3 min from his house. how come it never works that way for me LOL.
> I'm sure if he has something it will be priced reasonable.
> Do you know what the shaft size is on that motor, maybe he has a love joy that will fit also.
> I see the rams for 50-150.
> 
> To keep things on topic. Here's the load I got yesterday and a few pictures of the splitting area this morning. Hope to finish this load up today as I have a lot of wood waiting for me.View attachment 503553


The next time I'm at the shop I'll take a measurement... That setup looks awesome I wish I had access to wood like that all I own is 2 acres here that isn't wooded I get wood from nearby areas when people are giving it away.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> The next time I'm at the shop I'll take a measurement... That setup looks awesome I wish I had access to wood like that all I own is 2 acres here that isn't wooded I get wood from nearby areas when people are giving it away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My dad used to always say, "wish in one hand crap in the other, see which one fills up quicker".
Basically get your butt moving. 
Not a single piece of that wood came from my property, I only burn the dead standing black locust from my place.
That is why this is called the scrounge thread. It's all about what we have scrounged up. Some scrounge from there own property and others from anywhere they can, I'm in the second. I get wood from tree services, friends, side of the rd, craigslist, in the rd, property that has been logged, cleared land, farmers fields, golf courses, and tonight will be the construction site scrounge.
Stay tuned for the pictures.
Stick around for a hot second and you to will have 4-5 saws in your vehicle at all times and a trailer on the back wherever you go, "just in case".
Gotta go the maple is calling me.


----------



## Vtrombly

For sure I just got 4 cord from a tree service a couple weeks back you can receive allot of wood that way.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> My dad used to always say, "wish in one hand crap in the other, see which one fills up quicker".
> Basically get your butt moving.
> Not a single piece of that wood came from my property, I only burn the dead standing black locust from my place.
> That is why this is called the scrounge thread. It's all about what we have scrounged up. Some scrounge from there own property and others from anywhere they can, I'm in the second. I get wood from tree services, friends, side of the rd, craigslist, in the rd, property that has been logged, cleared land, farmers fields, golf courses, and tonight will be the construction site scrounge.
> Stay tuned for the pictures.
> Stick around for a hot second and you to will have 4-5 saws in your vehicle at all times and a trailer on the back wherever you go, "just in case".
> Gotta go the maple is calling me.


LOL, thought I was in the scrounge thread when I said all that. Oh well, guess that's my one mistake for the week.
Here's some pictures of the maple I just picked up anyway.


----------



## chipper1

Vtrombly said:


> For sure I just got 4 cord from a tree service a couple weeks back you can receive allot of wood that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's awesome, and how it works.
Now you have as much as me.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, and how it works.
> Now you have as much as me.


Is that from a building site that they took a tree down?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Yes, they took down at least two. 
I just stopped and got the # off the job site trailer.
The guy said he'd call me back after checking on it and he never did.
I stopped in last week and talked with another guy and he said to take it.
I said I will.
This is the second similar score in under a 1/4 mile, the only two job sites in the area.
I have gotten a lot of wood from this general local, probably more because I frequent it often than anything else.


----------



## Vtrombly

chipper1 said:


> Yes, they took down at least two.
> I just stopped and got the # off the job site trailer.
> The guy said he'd call me back after checking on it and he never did.
> I stopped in last week and talked with another guy and he said to take it.
> I said I will.
> This is the second similar score in under a 1/4 mile, the only two job sites in the area.
> I have gotten a lot of wood from this general local, probably more because I frequent it often than anything else.


I'm going to keep this in mind around here I never thought of that I certainly will from now on. I always have a cheap poulan in the back of the truck now.


----------



## chipper1

turnkey4099 said:


> It is hard and does not rot. Will be in the top four on firewood lists for amount of BTU. My 80 cord came thanks to the Locust Borer. All the BL out here is non native and was planted by farmers for post and other uses. Locust Borer came in and I proceeded to denude this county of every stick of dead BL I could get access to. Had one memorable 8 acre clear cut of huge BL, dthat took me two years of cutting...may have been three. It was around 20 years ago.


It's my fav, easy to work, dries fast, nice size to work with, and last a lifetime once cut. It is a little heavy per piece when dry compared to others, but that's to be expected with the other qualities.
I don't know that it's that high on BTU charts though, there are many others that are much higher such as the hedges and live oak.
8 acres of locust, time to set up camp.
I just might have score about 110 tops just down the rd. I can access it from the woods behind my house.
If I get that there is a lot of locust both large tops and damaged trees that I can cut. I will find out more this week.


----------



## JeffGu

Vtrombly said:


> I always have a cheap poulan in the back of the truck now.



No, no, no... not the cheap Pooplan! They'll think you're one of those broke-azz hillbillies who make YouTube videos of them felling trees onto the neighbors house. Too much of an insurance risk!
Put a high dollah' Stihl in the truck. Maybe three or four of them.


----------



## Vtrombly

JeffGu said:


> No, no, no... not the cheap Pooplan! They'll think you're one of those broke-azz hillbillies who make YouTube videos of them felling trees onto the neighbors house. Too much of an insurance risk!
> Put a high dollah' Stihl in the truck. Maybe three or four of them.


I have a husky 288, countervibe, pioneer 655bp to name a few high dollar saws. Unfortunately because of the people in this world as a saw that rides in the truck for roadside wood that I don't care if it is stolen and it gets the job done.


----------



## briantutt

Almost have the first load of the year split now. Easily over 50% ash that will dry until winter. That Husqvarna 268 I just resurrected it has about 5 minutes run time on it! Cuts very impressively.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Gotta get moving! C'mon now. Lol


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> Gotta get moving! C'mon now. Lol


You're exactly right if I ever want to get ahead !

Brian


----------



## chipper1

Well, last post I made was meant for the scrounge thread, but I think I know where I am at lol.
I also posted a nice load of green maple from a construction site. This Thursday I hauled in a load from my buddies of dead standing ash. But then had to unload it onto the ground so I could pick up another load from a tree service which I help to get excess wood from his sites.
First load.
Same load tossed on the ground at my wood pile/ splitting area.


New load today.


----------



## MNGuns

After too many years of the tarp, I started a small wood shed this weekend for my shop wood. 8x12, should hold 4.5 cord of seasoned wood. I have only been burning a couple of cord a year in the shop so it should do well. I had always thought I wanted a bigger shed but any bigger and it would be a shame to use it for firewood


----------



## ri chevy

Good to see the help! LOL


----------



## MNGuns

ri chevy said:


> Good to see the help! LOL



He thinks it would be good for a pony..


----------



## ri chevy

Nice thinking. Get him a pony. Lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> Good to see the help! LOL



help? heck! that's not his crew... that's _the_ Sidewalk Supervisor!!! lol


----------



## Ted Jenkins

My Supervisor. It was 37F last week at 6AM and he was not going to get to work until it was at least 50F. Thanks


----------



## 95custmz

Looks like he wore himself out on guard duty. Guarding those chainsaws. LOL


----------



## JeffGu

He's like, _"Let me know when you cut down a bacon tree."_


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## briantutt

Fenced in the dilenquints so I won't get them laying eggs all over the planet this fall. Wood pile is making a good fence line. This will keep them off the apron and deck too unless they figure out they can fly....








Brian


----------



## svk

Saw the guy that I cut fire pit wood from his acreage. He wants more trees dropped so I guess I don't need to worry about hauling wood home from the cabin. 

Pretty fair deal. I cut, buck, and take whatever wood I want, he hauls and burns the brush. Win-win. 

I believe the next several trees are oak and elm. I've taken one for the team and cut several box elder for him on the last batch so I'm excited to get out there this time.


----------



## MNGuns

Got the roof set and blocked yesterday. Couple of braces on the side boards. If it'll stop raining I might be able to get the steel on the roof and trim it out yet today...


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## MNGuns

And it is done.....Plenty hot out today. Sweat'n like a wh*** in church.  Commence operation "Fill'er Up"


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. Looks better than mine




I used the cheap plastic green roofing.


----------



## dancan




----------



## H-Ranch

ri chevy said:


> Nice. Looks better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the cheap plastic green roofing.


Nah - I say yours looks better (it's full!  ) Actually, they both look pretty darn good.


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Mine is 16 feet long by 8 feet deep by about 10 feet high in the front, sloping down to about 6 feet in the back.


----------



## ri chevy

dancan said:


>


What is that Fiskars splitter in your photo? Something new?


----------



## dancan

It's their 8 lb maul .

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Home-Improvement-Tools/Sledge-Hammers/IsoCore-8-lb-Maul-36


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Ronaldo

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 505676
> 
> View attachment 505677


Looks as though you have a nice system/process going. I like it!


----------



## jcl

Did alittle cutting only acouple trees left chain went dull so I stopped and did a little clean up with York rake will finsh tomorrow. Now just wait to sell in October. $$


----------



## Logger nate

Ronaldo said:


> Looks as though you have a nice system/process going. I like it!


Thanks


----------



## amberg

Logger, nice load on that ford, did you load that by hand?


----------



## MNGuns

Ronaldo said:


> Looks as though you have a nice system/process going. I like it!



I was thinking the same thing. Far too smooth of an operation


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> Logger, nice load on that ford, did you load that by hand?


Yes sir, with the help of my son.


----------



## Ronaldo

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir, with the help of my son.
> View attachment 505709


Ahh, the strength and desire of youth!!!! Are those bug kill pine or fire damage trees?


----------



## amberg

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir, with the help of my son.
> View attachment 505709



Nice pics. Do try to take care of those hips and knees! the " desire of youth" will soon run out, I know mine did.


----------



## Logger nate

Ronaldo said:


> Ahh, the strength and desire of youth!!!! Are those bug kill pine or fire damage trees?


Yep, his girl friend came with us, amazing what a guy can do when a girl is watching.
Fire damage trees.


----------



## Logger nate

amberg said:


> Nice pics. Do try to take care of those hips and knees! the " desire of youth" will sone run out, I know mine did.


Thanks, ya I deffentantly try to be more careful than I used to, try to get my son to be careful, hurt my back when I was about 10 had issues with it sense then, no fun.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yes sir, with the help of my son.
> View attachment 505709


And only a couple more sticks to go LOL.


Logger nate said:


> View attachment 505676
> 
> View attachment 505677


Your father would be proud of both of you .
Hope all is well with you Nate.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> And only a couple more sticks to go LOL.
> 
> Your father would be proud of both of you .
> Hope all is well with you Nate.


Can always get one more on.
Thank you chipper.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Can always get one more on.
> Thank you chipper.


I was kind of wondering why you didn't have a hinged bull pusher on the front.
Pull up and flip it down and load the front with a few more as well.
Welcome.


----------



## briantutt

my wood pile fence is less than perfect.







Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> my wood pile fence is less than perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Nice! No bugs in that pile!


----------



## Ted Jenkins

Building plenty of woodpile fences myself, but your fence is awesome. I have not seen straight wood since I lived in Washington State. Thanks


----------



## briantutt

Ted Jenkins said:


> Building plenty of woodpile fences myself, but your fence is awesome. I have not seen straight wood since I lived in Washington State. Thanks


I pick my end cap pieces so they don't tip over. some of the white oak and maple I split is so goofy I have to chainsaw it apart or just burn it out of frustration.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

I can only cut the wood. Stacking is my weakness!
Looks good.


----------



## dancan

Guard Chickens LOL


----------



## briantutt

dancan said:


> Guard Chickens LOL


okay, if I think of it like that it is much better!

Brian


----------



## tomtrees58

pine is junk wood we give it away for free


----------



## ri chevy

Sell it to campgrounds. Lol


----------



## briantutt

tomtrees58 said:


> pine is junk wood we give it away for free


why split it if you give it away?

Brian


----------



## Ronaldo

Pine makes heat.


----------



## ri chevy

Good for backyard fire pits


----------



## tomtrees58

dumping is high here on the island we split it the logs no one will take I have tons of logs


----------



## Homeowner

Somehow I manage to make a mess every time I do something, but here is couple days of chopping.





Base of pile is lifted up from the ground so that air can move below the pile, also next to ground there is tarpaulin so that moisture from ground will not dampen the pile when I put tarpaulin on top of pile as it tends to get wet later at the summer / autumn. 

Birch is waiting someone to move them to other end of area where they will be part of other birch logs. I have other other piles and stacks around the yard, impossible to fit it all to one pic. 

This firewood splitting never really ends.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Doing a lil chipper extermination today! Took 3 out of the mix today...


----------



## turnkey4099

Temps been HOT the past three days and two more to go. I must have been psychic about 15 years ago when I started this pile of black locust. Perfect placement to be in the shade until after 12 pm. Makes splitting wood bearable in the heat. Then even better:






I'm hauling it to stack along the fence to get good air circulation as it will be my winter supply, it also is in the shade but I have to chase the shade up the fence as the sun moves. Usually quit around 11 though

Today was a waste, had to go to town to sstraighten out and overdue bill - I wrote and mail the check a monthi ago but it never cleared, then came home, moved one load and then this:











That is the second wagon like that it happened to. I bought this one as it was advertised as "heavy duty, rated for 1400 lb load". Dunno what that engineer was smoking but I want a bunch of it! The wagon is now in the welding hospital. 

One more day of heat and then I get back to cutting.


----------



## Logger nate

Woodyjiw said:


> Doing a lil chipper extermination today! Took 3 out of the mix today...


Nice! Is that a Gamo rifle? How do you like it?


----------



## Woodyjiw

Logger nate said:


> Nice! Is that a Gamo rifle? How do you like it?


Yes sir, Gamo Bone Collector, I like it very much, shoots around 1250-1300 fps with the right pellets. It also has a very good trigger for a "pellet gun", pretty smooth.


----------



## Logger nate

Woodyjiw said:


> Yes sir, Gamo Bone Collector, I like it very much, shoots around 1250-1300 fps with the right pellets. It also has a very good trigger for a "pellet gun", pretty smooth.


Thanks, good to know, I need to get something like that now that we are in city limits.


----------



## Logger nate

turnkey4099 said:


> Temps been HOT the past three days and two more to go. I must have been psychic about 15 years ago when I started this pile of black locust. Perfect placement to be in the shade until after 12 pm. Makes splitting wood bearable in the heat. Then even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hauling it to stack along the fence to get good air circulation as it will be my winter supply, it also is in the shade but I have to chase the shade up the fence as the sun moves. Usually quit around 11 though
> 
> Today was a waste, had to go to town to sstraighten out and overdue bill - I wrote and mail the check a monthi ago but it never cleared, then came home, moved one load and then this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the second wagon like that it happened to. I bought this one as it was advertised as "heavy duty, rated for 1400 lb load". Dunno what that engineer was smoking but I want a bunch of it! The wagon is now in the welding hospital.
> 
> One more day of heat and then I get back to cutting.


Been kinda hot here too, deffentantly nice to have some shade.


----------



## svk

Splitting this weekend and it's supposed to be hot. I just picked up the canopy to park my splitter under.


----------



## rwoods

Good idea. Now you can work in the rain as well. See if you can park the muffler outside the canopy - might help some with the heat. Ron


----------



## briantutt

Philbert said:


> Those are still 'chips'.
> 
> View attachment 475872
> 
> 
> These are '_Noodles_'! More photos of noodles, along with a discussion on chain type, in this thread:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/what-would-be-the-best-chain-for-noodling.249146/
> 
> If your bar is not long enough, you can also hold the bar at an angle, such as in this video (may have to watch it on YouTube):
> 
> 
> Less chopping of the tough wood fibers/grain, and more cutting with the softer 'pith'(?).
> 
> Philbert



I just made noodles by accident!






Brian


----------



## briantutt

Philbert said:


> Those are still 'chips'.
> 
> View attachment 475872
> 
> 
> These are '_Noodles_'! More photos of noodles, along with a discussion on chain type, in this thread:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/what-would-be-the-best-chain-for-noodling.249146/
> 
> If your bar is not long enough, you can also hold the bar at an angle, such as in this video (may have to watch it on YouTube):
> 
> 
> Less chopping of the tough wood fibers/grain, and more cutting with the softer 'pith'(?).
> 
> Philbert



wow I just watched that video too. impressive!

Brian


----------



## svk

Between showers I moved some more wood today. 

Got this winter split aspen racked up. 



Got this aspen into a pile as the grass was starting to devour the splits laying around. 



The closest three rows were put up this weekend. 12, 16, and 28 feet long.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Between showers I moved some more wood today.
> 
> Got this winter split aspen racked up.
> View attachment 508027
> 
> 
> Got this aspen into a pile as the grass was starting to devour the splits laying around.
> View attachment 508028
> 
> 
> The closest three rows were put up this weekend. 12, 16, and 28 feet long.
> View attachment 508029


? is that the wood from steve an joy's place? nice clean stacks to dry well....


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> ? is that the wood from steve an joy's place? nice clean stacks to dry well....


All of the hardwood is from you.


----------



## derwoodii

bit of splitting today as the darn gum was so hard it just bounced my maul,, gonna be good burning tho


----------



## ri chevy

Yikes. Looks like petrified wood.


----------



## derwoodii

ri chevy said:


> Yikes. Looks like petrified wood.



yeah was real hard wood and im pretty good at knowing most OZ species but this one has me stumped ATM,, i working on it ID but not much to go on so far nice color when wet, tho pretty normal like many gum timber when dry






edit best i got so far is Eucalyptus salmonophloia salmon gum http://www.fpc.wa.gov.au/node/946


----------



## ropensaddle

Hmmm I umm well which stack hmm


----------



## ropensaddle




----------



## ropensaddle

svk said:


> Splitting this weekend and it's supposed to be hot. I just picked up the canopy to park my splitter under.
> 
> View attachment 507217


97 or better here today the wood can wait did half mile of weedeating a ditch though


----------



## ropensaddle

Woodyjiw said:


> Doing a lil chipper extermination today! Took 3 out of the mix today...


I have the varmint stalker had to get tad heavier pellets to keep accuracy as the ones i got with the rifle broke sound barrier. These pellet guns drop squirrels at 70 yards lol


----------



## ri chevy

Try a .22 short. They work well too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

ri chevy said:


> Try a .22 short. They work well too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol yes but not near as cheap


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Just don't send a boy to do a man's job.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> Try a .22 short. They work well too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Where in tarnation are you finding .22 short ammo???????


----------



## ri chevy

Old stock that I had. Lol
Very old.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ropensaddle

I'll stick with 500 rounds for 9 smackers for rodent control


----------



## jrider

1 pile down. 80 feet of oak and a really cool sky to work under today.


----------



## stihl023/5

jrider said:


> View attachment 510799
> 1 pile down. 80 feet of oak and a really cool sky to work under today.


Ok I'm not posting no more[emoji21]


----------



## stratton

J rider, what kind of splitters. Super split? How many man hrs go into that pile. Very impressive. Luke


----------



## ArthurB

derwoodii said:


> bit of splitting today as the darn gum was so hard it just bounced my maul,, gonna be good burning tho
> 
> View attachment 508862



Hardwood like that you need to split like a 50c piece - not like a pie 

Doing it that way you'll find it just divides easily with the grain

I prefer to split hardwoods than the softer stuff - and you can do it more quickly manually with a blockbuster (per your pic) than with a mechanical splitter - I demonstrated this at an ag field day, much to the annoyance of the blokes selling the mechanical splitters


----------



## jrider

stratton said:


> J rider, what kind of splitters. Super split? How many man hrs go into that pile. Very impressive. Luke


I have an iron and oak with a 4 way on it. Hard to say how many man hours in that pile because I worked on it off and on since early January. I did make one roughly that size in about 3 weeks last summer though, with some help on the splitter. I do all of the cutting though since that's the fun part.


----------



## stratton

j rider, good deal .... keep the pics coming.


----------



## briantutt

jrider said:


> View attachment 510799
> 1 pile down. 80 feet of oak and a really cool sky to work under today.


that is approaching tomtrees awesome...

Brian


----------



## derwoodii

ArthurB said:


> Hardwood like that you need to split like a 50c piece - not like a pie
> 
> Doing it that way you'll find it just divides easily with the grain
> 
> I prefer to split hardwoods than the softer stuff - and you can do it more quickly manually with a blockbuster (per your pic) than with a mechanical splitter - I demonstrated this at an ag field day, much to the annoyance of the blokes selling the mechanical splitters




ta bloke yer right, work it around the edge use the grain to your advantage tho my picture was just example of a full hit penetration and yes agree again some hard woods split easy,, it the short grain stuff like sugar gum that will put up a fight i more often dont need mechanical axe happy with my maul just this stuff saw me knackered after a short while with little to show for ma sweat.. welcome to AS pop over here if u wanna yak with the mob
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-all-aussie-dribble-thread.175005/


----------



## ArthurB

derwoodii said:


> ta bloke yer right, work it around the edge use the grain to your advantage tho my picture was just example of a full hit penetration and yes agree again some hard woods split easy,, it the short grain stuff like sugar gum that will put up a fight i more often dont need mechanical axe happy with my maul just this stuff saw me knackered after a short while with little to show for ma sweat.. welcome to AS pop over here if u wanna yak with the mob
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-all-aussie-dribble-thread.175005/



Thanks mate - and sorry, it was only after posting that I noticed your post count and realised that you probably have a reasonable idea of how to split hardwood ...


----------



## gdavis24

The finished cord is split apple I keep for smoker and pizza oven operators. Took out some old stockade fence this summer and works well to keep stacks off the ground.


----------



## jrider

This is the next pile I'm working on. Also started in the winter. Just over 40' long at the moment but it's wider and taller than the previous one. Also a shot of my splitter with umbrella.


----------



## briantutt

jrider said:


> View attachment 511150
> View attachment 511148
> View attachment 511150
> View attachment 511148
> This is the next pile I'm working on. Also started in the winter. Just over 40' long at the moment but it's wider and taller than the previous one. Also a shot of my splitter with umbrella.


amazing

Brian


----------



## Sandhill Crane

jrider: Is that a stock or custom four-way wedge on your splitter?


----------



## jrider

Sandhill Crane said:


> jrider: Is that a stock or custom four-way wedge on your splitter?


Stock. Very impressed with it too.


----------



## jrider

I am up to 45' long on the last pile I posted but am now close to the older logs so I moved to another pile I started in the winter. I hate to jump around but I had so many logs delivered in the winter, I couldn't keep them as orderly as I like. This new pile I'm working on was 35' long at the end of today. That puts me up to 160' of piles. Last pic was my reward once I got home from my moms farm.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Leave your neighbors alone and get back to cutting. July is quickly slipping by. Besides, they don't want wood chips in their pool...


----------



## ghosta

My main woodpile. I'm lucky enough to be several years in front, so the wood is well seasoned. I have a few potential axe and other tool handles seasoning on top of the wood, all sheoak.


----------



## 95custmz

That is a very neatly stacked pile. Kudos


----------



## derwoodii

ghosta said:


> My main woodpile. I'm lucky enough to be several years in front, so the wood is well seasoned. I have a few potential axe and other tool handles seasoning on top of the wood, all sheoak.
> 
> View attachment 511773




sheoak ? then you gotta be from down under cobber,,,, ah yes i see right hand drive wheel barrows  welcome to AS bloke nice pile you got there


----------



## ghosta

derwoodii said:


> sheoak ? then you gotta be from down under cobber,,,, ah yes i see right hand drive wheel barrows  welcome to AS bloke nice pile you got there


 Tassie is the land of sheoak, I remember when I first arrived here the old folks who had open fires burnt massive amounts of sheoak, I don't remember it being burnt much on the mainland. It burns with huge heat straight out of the bush dripping with sap providing you mix it with dry hardwood
I had a friend who had a grove of sheoaks on the 2 acre block he bought, lucky me he said as he cut the whole lot up into firewood, the next 5 years worth and let it dry for the wood heater. His wife was unimpressed as the bark breaks down leaving blobs of bark everywhere you handle it especially on the new carpet in their lounge room. Big stacks of the wood were left to rot, and he now calls sheoak "divorce wood".


----------



## Sandhill Crane

View attachment 512464

Two more truck loads, 20 cord each. Small stuff, easy to handle, and pretty tight loads.


----------



## Sandhill Crane




----------



## Sandhill Crane

I screwed up the edit, more than once And no luck with a video of unloading. I was hoping to pull a couple stills off of it.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I asked about the max. weight he could haul. I believe he said, 80 ton combined weight. 160,000 lbs. I looked on line at the Michigan DOT axle weight limits just for fun. It was a bit confusing. Generally multiple axles are 13,000 per axle, but can vary based on axle spread, whether the axle is part of a tandem set or not, how many tandems, how many trailers, and even psi per inch width of tire, plus seasonal weight restrictions. I think the Michigan max. without a special permit is 164,000 lbs., and eleven axles. But then I guess there are federal bridge weight restrictions, calculations per axle, in addition to state law. Something of interest. Width is 96" most roads, designated roads 102", and log trucks carrying raw logs, 108" in Michigan. The logs in the post above are 100".


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 512462
> 
> View attachment 512464
> 
> Two more truck loads, 20 cord each. Small stuff, easy to handle, and pretty tight loads.



fine loggin'!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stihl023/5 said:


> Ok I'm not posting no more[emoji21]



lol! impressive huh! one of the best woodpiles I have ever seen... nearly as long as my barn! just shy by 4'....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> View attachment 511510
> View attachment 511511
> View attachment 511512
> I am up to 45' long on the last pile I posted but am now close to the older logs so I moved to another pile I started in the winter. I hate to jump around but I had so many logs delivered in the winter, I couldn't keep them as orderly as I like. This new pile I'm working on was 35' long at the end of today. That puts me up to 160' of piles. Last pic was my reward once I got home from my moms farm.View attachment 511510
> View attachment 511511
> View attachment 511512
> View attachment 511513



certainly one of the best foto essays I have seen here on AS about CCSing!!! awesome to say the least. at 80' you r just 4' shy of the entire length of my custom 7,000 sq ft barn...  I wont say u set the pace, but I sure as he** will say you set the stage!!! lol... makes me feel so bad...  [  ] I just wanna run out and fire up my splitter and get some splittn' done... fan blowing hard and under shade of umbrella... so what if it's almost 97F out... lol.

well done man, wel done!!! I don't know who all the firewood Kings are here on the AS... but you certainly would be one of them... maybe even... the one! he** of a showing! I doubt I will ever feel right again, about not wanting to just jump rite into it and CSS! good pix, rigs, equip... and woodpile!!

thanks for the show!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ghosta said:


> My main woodpile. I'm lucky enough to be several years in front, so the wood is well seasoned. I have a few potential axe and other tool handles seasoning on top of the wood, all sheoak.
> 
> View attachment 511773



real nice! I like it.  nice and neat!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

gdavis24 said:


> The finished cord is split apple I keep for smoker and pizza oven operators. Took out some old stockade fence this summer and works well to keep stacks off the ground.



apple! nice


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm I umm well which stack hmm
> View attachment 509367
> View attachment 509368
> View attachment 509365
> View attachment 509366



I like round piles...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> And it is done.....Plenty hot out today. Sweat'n like a wh*** in church.  Commence operation "Fill'er Up"
> 
> View attachment 505507
> View attachment 505508



real nice! good job. sturdy... yep - fill er up!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 505676
> 
> View attachment 505677



serious stuff, serious pix!!! I like...  a lot!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> Nice. Looks better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the cheap plastic green roofing.



is better dryer? naw... urs looks great, too... bettern mine... lol... still mine keeps it dry, too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 512466
> View attachment 512467



and tandum! nice rig!! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Nice! No bugs in that pile!



not them 'cluck clucks' around... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> Temps been HOT the past three days and two more to go. I must have been psychic about 15 years ago when I started this pile of black locust. Perfect placement to be in the shade until after 12 pm. Makes splitting wood bearable in the heat. Then even better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hauling it to stack along the fence to get good air circulation as it will be my winter supply, it also is in the shade but I have to chase the shade up the fence as the sun moves. Usually quit around 11 though
> 
> Today was a waste, had to go to town to sstraighten out and overdue bill - I wrote and mail the check a monthi ago but it never cleared, then came home, moved one load and then this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the second wagon like that it happened to. I bought this one as it was advertised as "heavy duty, rated for 1400 lb load". Dunno what that engineer was smoking but I want a bunch of it! The wagon is now in the *welding hospital. *
> 
> One more day of heat and then I get back to cutting.



_>The wagon is now in the _*welding hospital. *

definitely...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ted Jenkins said:


> Building plenty of woodpile fences myself, but your fence is awesome. I have not seen straight wood since I lived in Washington State. Thanks



_>I have not seen straight wood since I lived in Washington State._

one-liner omitted as courtesy to General Audiences...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Woodyjiw said:


> Yes sir, Gamo Bone Collector, I like it very much, shoots around 1250-1300 fps with the right pellets. It also has a very good trigger for a "pellet gun", pretty smooth.



are you shooting it in .177 or .22 caliber. I like that scope. I assume that is the scope it comes with? sighted in accurately and keeps accuracy?... am thinking prob .22. can u tell us more? what pellets do u use?...


----------



## ri chevy

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> is better dryer? naw... urs looks great, too... bettern mine... lol... still mine keeps it dry, too


Better meaning put together much nicer. Mine does what it needs to do. Keeps the wood dry.


----------



## stihl023/5

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lol! impressive huh! one of the best woodpiles I have ever seen... nearly as long as my barn! just shy by 4'....


I'm just getting started.


----------



## briantutt

Load #2 for 2016. I thought I was going to my dad's to get some crap wood he cut down to clear an RV site at his resort. Turns out it is almost all oak and ash, a little maple and one tiny basswood. So my pool heat will have to wait, this will go on the chicken barricade for the winter. The big oak dropped right into a swamp when I felled it, made the biggest splash I have ever seen, wish I have video.

Brian


----------



## ropensaddle

jrider said:


> View attachment 510799
> 1 pile down. 80 feet of oak and a really cool sky to work under today.


 


I started spring fully thinking why not split and stack 300 cords. Funny after 8 or so the theory changes to how will I sell all that wood


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow so 300 cord stacked in a row 4 feet high is almost a mile and a half long. Mebbie next year


----------



## KiwiBro

Sandhill Crane said:


> I screwed up the edit, more than once And no luck with a video of unloading. I was hoping to pull a couple stills off of it.View attachment 512468


Sorry if I missed it but have you bought a small processor? That looks like perfect wood for one.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Nope. Much of these last two loads seems a bit too small for a processor, although I've never run one. Still using my cut table where I load 1/3 to 1/2 cord at a time. Roll the log forward, pull it to the side stop, by hand or with a peavy, to index to the cut markings on the front edge of the table, make six cuts and stage them for splitting. Small stuff I can cut two logs at a time if they are straight enough. I have two other loads to process before I'll get to these. 
One of my obstacles has been seasoning. Another is to get away from stacking. So that has been my focus. No processor, as yet, to do more wood, although more volume is what pays for equipment. I believe I'm headed towards green wood sales only, seasoning a limited amount and try bundles. Then the question is will people buy green wood a year ahead and season themselves.


----------



## Philbert

Sandhill Crane said:


> Still using my cut table where I load 1/3 to 1/2 cord at a time.



Pics?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## Woodyjiw

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> are you shooting it in .177 or .22 caliber. I like that scope. I assume that is the scope it comes with? sighted in accurately and keeps accuracy?... am thinking prob .22. can u tell us more? what pellets do u use?...


It is .177 cal. The scope did come with it, it's alright, has a lil glare sometimes but works. It seems to hold target fine but can be off target depending on the pellet shot. Same with any gun pick out what you like and sight it in with that style and grain. As far as pellets I bought a selection to try different ones out. It's more accurate with the better pellets for sure, Gamo platinum's shoot nice out of it but do break sound barrier.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Poplar logs loaded from the back with forks. The logs are lifted over two uprights and the forks are backed up, not tilted.


Log rolled to front edge of table with a peavy.



Pulling log to side stop with peavy to index log with 16" cut marks on front of table.



The cut table has pros and cons. It is great for working at a comfortable cutting height, uniform lengths, and easy on lifting rounds. It can be dangerous. If logs are piled too high they can roll/skid off the front when moving them.


----------



## Philbert

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing that. 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Sandhill Crane said:


> The cut table has pros and cons.


Just getting a better view on my desktop computer (too small to see clearly on the phone). Looks like a nice, practical design. Is it designed to skid around to different places, or do you have to lift it to move?

Do you manually move the cut rounds to the trailer or rack seen in the photos, or have some way to roll them off or collect them without a lot of lifting?



Sandhill Crane said:


> If logs are piled too high they can roll/skid off the front when moving them.


Looks like you could add a couple of removeable posts / pipes to act as stops, between the pile and the active log?

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Woodyjiw said:


> It is .177 cal. The scope did come with it, it's alright, has a lil glare sometimes but works. It seems to hold target fine but can be off target depending on the pellet shot. Same with any gun pick out what you like and sight it in with that style and grain. As far as pellets I bought a selection to try different ones out. It's more accurate with the better pellets for sure, Gamo platinum's shoot nice out of it but do break sound barrier.



thanks for post. I have a gamo night varmit hunter 177. scope was ok at first... groups in bottle caps no prob at 80'... then just dint seem to be accurate of reset well. I took it off and shoot it iron sights. much better... now I don't shoot it too much. kinda feel sorry for the victims, even if varmints.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

1.) I pick the whole unit up with forks by strapping side to side, to move it, or clean out bark from under it. I started with a couple I-beam saw horses with a sacrificial cut table laid across them, then built this when I got the fork lift.

2.) I have a medium size pet crate which is just the right height that I set my saw on between cutting logs. Then move the six cut rounds by hand. Yep. 5,800 lbs. per cord. However, the round is at mid thigh height, not on the ground, and the trailer is the same, mid to low thigh, stacking two rows deep, 2 1/2' high x 8' long, about shoulder height, or a 1/2 cord. The splitter is on the opposite side of the trailer, and the real beauty of the SuperSplit it the mid thigh height beam and table. 

The draw back is that the process is slow. The deck has to be loaded with 1/2 cord of logs. Easy, but slow. Each log has to be rolled forward and slid sideways to the end stop. Might go quick, might take several minutes to move logs and make safe, if the deck is full and logs bound on each other. Sometimes logs roll off the front of the deck, in which case they are cut on the ground. Starting the saw and making five cuts, six if the end needs trimmed, goes quick even if placing a plastic wedge in the saw curf. Shut the saw off, set it on the pet crate, stage the rounds. Very little time is spent cutting six 16" pieces. I refuel every 1/3 cord, sharpen every cord.

I think adding pipe stops would be safer. I also think the logs would bind against them and cause some headaches themselves. My solution has been to put less on the deck in the first place. Hydraulic log decks do have stops, which also aid in straightening the log parallel to, and prior to entering the log trough.

I would love a processor. They are now available to rent, about sixty miles from me. It is simply unaffordable to buy at this time, and renting is not cost effective when I calculate cost per day/cords per hour and cost of logs. But that is not the real reason for not renting a processor.

If I process and pile splits up off the conveyor, I'll end up with a pile of unsellable, moldy, wood. I've been down that road...


----------



## Philbert

It's finding something that works for you. You certainly have a better start than a lot of firewood guys!

As long as I am arm chair designing for you . . . .a pair of hydraulic cylinders at the rear of the table could be used to jog the logs forward to a stop, then, tilt back to take the pressure off them. Then some type of cross rollers, or HDPE surface at the cutting spot, to make sliding the cut rounds easier. Lot simpler than a $20K processor.

Philbert


----------



## Sandhill Crane

These two pictures from last year show the staging table, or wagon, and SuperSplit (with fork lift tubes added for moving). It flows quite well, but no match for the ease and speed of a processor.
If you sell firewood there seems to be four stages to processing once you have the logs on site. 1.) Cutting logs into rounds; 2.) splitting; 3.) stacking or stock piling, (possibly including air seasoning, or kiln drying); and 4.) delivering, (which for some might include bundling). Each of those steps has its own obstacles.
I've found this set-up to be hard on my knees after hours of turning 180 degrees with a load. When I start splitting again I will try staging rounds on both sides of the splitter for equal time, or turning the splitter 90 degrees to the table and take more steps.


----------



## 95custmz

That is a nice setup!


----------



## ropensaddle

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for post. I have a gamo night varmit hunter 177. scope was ok at first... groups in bottle caps no prob at 80'... then just dint seem to be accurate of reset well. I took it off and shoot it iron sights. much better... now I don't shoot it too much. kinda feel sorry for the victims, even if varmints.


I have the newer version I think varmit stalker? its 177 too and i have flat dropped tree rats at 60 to 70 yards, just like shot with a 22 rimfire! These ain't no typical pellet gun for sure, I bought mine when i watched a you tube of a guy dropping a hog with one shot


----------



## husqvarna257

I am jealous of the super split. But in reality last year was my 1st year with a splitter and that's a big help. I am never one to stack wood in nice neat piles so I never know how many cord I have. This year I added a 10' -20' gazebo to my splitting area, we added an OWB last year so our old 8' -16' wood lean to just isn't enough. We got a dump truck full of firewood ends last week so I am splitting that now , we have a few 3' stump ends in there to split but it's wood and the price was right.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

These pictures make me smile. This is baby helped keep us warm for almost thirty years. The photos show a couple things.

Larger tires and pipe axle to raise it up to a more comfortable work height. It is easier to see when towing and backing up as well. You can get axles, hubs, and wheels at the junk yard off the rear of front wheel drive cars/vans. 

The work table, which in this case, the splitter sits on. It can also be used on either side. We had a rise in theft near us, so with this bench set-up I pulled one wheel off.

Also, notice the cylinder rod has 'stroke reducing collars' on it. You can get them at TSC, or farm supply stores. They are split, with spring clips, so are easily added or removed by slipping them over the cylinder rod, and often come as a kit with various length. There are three collars on this machine, an old SpeeCo. with up graded detent valve, and repowered with the Honda GX200. The collars aren't necessary, but I'm pretty sure you'l like them. Most everything I split was 16" , so I added 6" of collars for an 18" stroke, vs 24". If I got a 19" piece, slip the collar off, split, replace collar. I think the kit was around $30.-34.


----------



## jrider

ropensaddle said:


> I started spring fully thinking why not split and stack 300 cords. Funny after 8 or so the theory changes to how will I sell all that wood


If I could process that much, I wouldn't have a problem selling it. I was sold out in early November last year.


----------



## husqvarna257

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 512899
> View attachment 512900
> 
> These pictures make me smile. This is baby helped keep us warm for almost thirty years. The photos show a couple things.
> 
> Larger tires and pipe axle to raise it up to a more comfortable work height. It is easier to see when towing and backing up as well. You can get axles, hubs, and wheels at the junk yard off the rear of front wheel drive cars/vans.
> 
> The work table, which in this case, the splitter sits on. It can also be used on either side. We had a rise in theft near us, so with this bench set-up I pulled one wheel off.
> 
> Also, notice the cylinder rod has 'stroke reducing collars' on it. You can get them at TSC, or farm supply stores. They are split, with spring clips, so are easily added or removed by slipping them over the cylinder rod, and often come as a kit with various length. There are three collars on this machine, an old SpeeCo. with up graded detent valve, and repowered with the Honda GX200. The collars aren't necessary, but I'm pretty sure you'l like them. Most everything I split was 16" , so I added 6" of collars for an 18" stroke, vs 24". If I got a 19" piece, slip the collar off, split, replace collar. I think the kit was around $30.-34.



Like the look of your old splitter. I just can't see the collars for me. In general I am splitting 24" to 28" for the OWB and this load of mixed ends I am often splitting several pieces at one time except for the 3' stump ends that are to heavy to load more than one. The motor I have is a Lifan 13 hp from the Home Depot. It came with a 3 year warranty and rumor has it that Lifan is a Honda clone and can even use Honda parts. The harbor freight motor had 90 days and was the same cost. The rest of the splitter is Northern Tool.


----------



## stihl023/5




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

getting a pile of oak chunks and other day's scrounge ready to stack and split the chunks. lil Echo CS-271 saw is one powerful, fun saw to use. I am totally impressed with its power and cutting ability... this wood was cut under tall pines but the shade was minimal as sun pushing over to start lowering. and all this work would not have been any fun at all if the saw was not kicking a** and taking names! well... thot some mite like to see bits and pieces of my small scale logging ops, urban based... lol !


----------



## stihl023/5

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> getting a pile of oak chunks and other day's scrounge ready to stack and split the chunks. lil Echo CS-271 saw is one powerful, fun saw to use. I am totally impressed with its power and cutting ability... this wood was cut under tall pines but the shade was minimal as sun pushing over to start lowering. and all this work would not have been any fun at all if the saw was not kicking a** and taking names! well... thot some mite like to see bits and pieces of my small scale logging ops, urban based... lol !
> 
> View attachment 513827
> View attachment 513828
> View attachment 513829


Them little echo's are nice saws.[emoji6]


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stihl023/5 said:


> Them little echo's are nice saws.[emoji6]



sure are, it has proved well to earn my respect... and that of my stihls, too! lol....


----------



## DSW

Don't have any pictures of my pile or splitting area but I do have some pictures from the woods.

This:










Which is this:







Became this:







I normally wouldn't go through the effort of stacking that but I just plain wanted to see it for curiosity sake. Bar is two foot long and my truck is parked behind it. Pile still looks smaller than I was expecting though.


----------



## DSW

I took this picture because the tree was originally laying on the other side of the tree still standing. Always stand on the safe side of tension. Thing swung so hard it still almost came back and got me.







Thought I might be a fool for even bucking this one up: 







Then I thought I might be a fool for only cutting it as firewood.







Echo doing what it does best:


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Welcome... Beautiful woods.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> Don't have any pictures of my pile or splitting area but I do have some pictures from the woods.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Became this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally wouldn't go through the effort of stacking that but I just plain wanted to see it for curiosity sake. Bar is two foot long and my truck is parked behind it. Pile still looks smaller than I was expecting though.



nice foto essay. thx for posting it up... nice effort! nice woods, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> I took this picture because the tree was originally laying on the other side of the tree still standing. Always stand on the safe side of tension. Thing swung so hard it still almost came back and got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I might be a fool for even bucking this one up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I thought I might be a fool for only cutting it as firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo doing what it does best:



beautiful grain! what model, size and year is that Echo. nice saw long bar...


----------



## DSW

Sandhill Crane said:


> Welcome... Beautiful woods.



Thank you. That's my little slice of heaven. Lot of Shagbark Hickory and Oak, although those pictures might not make it seem like that.


----------



## DSW

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> beautiful grain! what model, size and year is that Echo. nice saw long bar...



That's my Echo CS-8000. 1985. Never gives me a bit of trouble. Noodle machine. Split everything by hand unless it gives me trouble then the Echo is called in.


----------



## svk

DSW said:


> That's my Echo CS-8000. 1985. Never gives me a bit of trouble. Noodle machine. Split everything by hand unless it gives me trouble then the Echo is called in.


That is a great looking saw. Welcome to the site!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## DSW

svk said:


> That is a great looking saw. Welcome to the site!



Thank you. I've got another that came to me as a parts saw. Once the temperature drops I'll tear into it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 514327
> View attachment 514328
> View attachment 514329


I am amazed by the amount of iron you commercial guys keep in action for your businesses. It is hard enough to keep a couple saws, a lawnmower, and ATV in action!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Always seems like something needs work, it could pretty well be a full time job.

Feller buncher (had 2 for a while), delimber, 2 skidders, 2 dozers, excavator, 2 skid steers, 2 log trucks, 9 dump/flatbed trucks, 2 firewood processors, sawmill, etc, etc!


----------



## svk

ValleyFirewood said:


> Always seems like something needs work, it could pretty well be a full time job.
> 
> Feller buncher (had 2 for a while), delimber, 2 skidders, 2 dozers, excavator, 2 skid steers, 2 log trucks, 9 dump/flatbed trucks, 2 firewood processors, sawmill, etc, etc!


You must have several years worth of sales wrapped up in iron?!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

svk said:


> You must have several years worth of sales wrapped up in iron?!



My friend and I pooled resources. Some of it is my stuff, some his. He is 2nd gen, his Dad has been logging since the 1950s.


----------



## amberg

svk said:


> I am amazed by the amount of iron you commercial guys keep in action for your businesses. It is hard enough to keep a couple saws, a lawnmower, and ATV in action!



I agree, something is allways broke down here.


----------



## amberg

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 514316
> View attachment 514317
> View attachment 514318
> View attachment 514319
> View attachment 514320
> View attachment 514321



Now, That is how to do firewood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 514316
> View attachment 514317
> View attachment 514318
> View attachment 514319
> View attachment 514320
> View attachment 514321



VF - ?? no descriptions, text or sidebars... is that your ops, etc? trucks and logs? nice pix. am thinking its ur ops up there in AK! ? your yard is where your home is? I like the set up and equipment. any pix of splitting and CSS?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> You must have several years worth of sales wrapped up in iron?!



he told us what it cost to get started... cost of a home! serious operations and investment...


----------



## turnkey4099

DSW said:


> Don't have any pictures of my pile or splitting area but I do have some pictures from the woods.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Became this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally wouldn't go through the effort of stacking that but I just plain wanted to see it for curiosity sake. Bar is two foot long and my truck is parked behind it. Pile still looks smaller than I was expecting though.



Great pics! That is the kind of cutting I like - just walk along cutting rounds off a log that is off the ground.

Did they try to stand back up? At least they look likeit was a blow down with roots still attached.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I'm not sure how to make text with pictures, it takes a long time to load those, like 5-10 mins a picture.

My house is down the road a little bit. That place is my friend's land, couple houses and the shop there, it's around 5 acres I believe.

Friend's log truck.

Yeah logs are ours. Came from land clearing for houses as well as a timber sale we just wrapped up. Still hauling logs from the timber sale, have another ~100 cords on the deck still. About 275-300 cords in the pile in the pics. Between that pile and what's in the woods it's about a year's worth of wood. Have a few other piles of spruce and poplar too. That one is all birch (prime stuff for here)

Lot of the logs are hollow at the butt, the State Forest Circus IMO waits too long for put timber sales up and that's what happens to birch when it's getting old. It's still fine for firewood though, and usually after 3-4ft it's solid. Keep in mind they are cut as close as possible to the ground too since we use a feller buncher.



Backyard Lumberjack said:


> VF - ?? no descriptions, text or sidebars... is that your ops, etc? trucks and logs? nice pix. am thinking its ur ops up there in AK! ? your yard is where your home is? I like the set up and equipment. any pix of splitting and CSS?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm not sure how to make text with pictures, it takes a long time to long those, like 5-10 mins a picture.
> 
> My house is down the road a little bit. That place is my friend's land, couple houses and the shop there, it's around 5 acres I believe.
> 
> Friend's log truck.
> 
> Yeah logs are ours. Came from land clearing for houses as well as a timber sale we just wrapped up. Still hauling logs from the timber sale, have another ~100 cords on the deck still. About 275-300 cords in the pile in the pics. Between that pile and what's in the woods it's about a year's worth of wood. Have a few other piles of spruce and poplar too. That one is all birch (prime stuff for here)
> 
> Lot of the logs are hollow at the butt, the State Forest Circus IMO waits too long for put timber sales up and that's what happens to birch when it's getting old. It's still fine for firewood though, and usually after 3-4ft it's solid. Keep in mind they are cut as close as possible to the ground too since we use a feller buncher.



quite an impressive ops, there VF! thousands of cords! genie AK stuff! good foto essay.

don't know if it will help, try typing ur text first in new message box, or in the one that opens after you select Reply. then Upload a File. (pix). like u did here in ur comments I am quoting.


----------



## DSW

turnkey4099 said:


> Great pics! That is the kind of cutting I like - just walk along cutting rounds off a log that is off the ground.
> 
> Did they try to stand back up? At least they look likeit was a blow down with roots still attached.




That's God's workbench. Sometimes he rolls it out for ya. 

Those didn't raise up but I had a red oak pop back into place. It waited until I had it to stump height though. Very kind of it. I've seen em get talkative before.


----------



## turnkey4099

DSW said:


> That's God's workbench. Sometimes he rolls it out for ya.
> 
> Those didn't raise up but I had a red oak pop back into place. It waited until I had it to stump height though. Very kind of it. I've seen em get talkative before.



Oh yeah! I had one do that when I was cutting in a locust grove. I had cut a blow down a few days before and was working on another tree right beside the stump when it stood up. About peed my pants as I thought all hte noise was from another tree falling on me.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Finally took the time to clean up my processing area a little, had to free up more room.



Before






After

I have lots of room for more wood!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> I agree, something is allways broke down here.



lol, must be a virus, huh amberg? I can relate.... lol


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lol, must be a virus, huh amberg? I can relate.... lol



I agree, Had to fix the electric on the baler just today, Again, ( S.O.B. )


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> I agree, Had to fix the electric on the baler just today, Again, ( S.O.B. )



my two wheel wheelbarrow... 10 cu ft... suddenly rolls all but like on a flat tire.!  airs hard, then 2 mins later soft. so remove, and ck in water tub... no air leaks!  so keep looking, seems rim hole for stem when upset... left sharp edge, so tube's valve stem got cut thru... . so time to start sourcing. don't like any prices I read or hear. new wheel/tire/tube $15.00 at H Fgt. keep calling around... find tire store just few blocks over... sure, we can have it here tomorrow and do it, too. cost? tube:$5 and to change it out: $2.  OK!..... lol... so that is on the agenda for Friday... etc. always something. 

yes, given I had a tire repair requirement... yes, I liked _that_ price! lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Yeah the labor and costs only go up when working with big iron. Just put about 4000 into the undercarriage of the buncher and that's "cheap". New pads, chains, rollers, sprickets, etc (complete undercarriage) is about $55k. We just rebuilt the track adjuster and a new idler wheel and spring on 1 side. Not fun, the spring and wheel was about 1300lbs.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> *I agree, Had to fix the electric on the baler just today, Again,* ( S.O.B. )



a switch? wiring? contact point? lever?.... tractor to baler? what function? why did u have to redo it... Again?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> Yeah the labor and costs only go up when working with big iron. Just put about 4000 into the undercarriage of the buncher and that's "cheap". New pads, chains, rollers, sprickets, etc (complete undercarriage) is about $55k. We just rebuilt the track adjuster and a new idler wheel and spring on 1 side. Not fun, the spring and wheel was about 1300lbs.



that bencher is quite a machine! if a new undercarriage is 55K I can just image what they cost new! well, actually...I can't! lol  guess u guys did the rework/servicing 'inhouse!' ? how many hours on your belcher when u had to do this work? is this the first time? u got any pix of it all apart?... $2.00 labor to swap out the tube is pretty cheap! actually, kinda hard to believe...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Pictures on here somewhere I think. Take so long to load pictures, 10-15 mins each.

New around 200-400k depending on model.
Not sure on hrs enough that it's on its 2nd engine. About 20k for that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> Pictures on here somewhere I think. Take so long to load pictures, 10-15 mins each.
> 
> New around 200-400k depending on model.
> Not sure on hrs enough that it's on its 2nd engine. About 20k for that.



like an airplane engine... new 172 for example... 30K! +/-... well, should u get a chance maybe one of the under carriage all apart would be cool... at your convenience...


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a switch? wiring? contact point? lever?.... tractor to baler? what function? why did u have to redo it... Again?



Plug from tractor to baler had a bad connection, Patched it up with electrical tape.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Plug from tractor to baler had a bad connection, Patched it up with electrical tape.



good for you. showed it who's BOSSMan! Scoth has some really awesome electrical tape. comes in 2 thicknesses. bit pricey, like 5/6 a roll... but really good tape.

http://www.shoplet.com/afred2.xgi?u...g&utm_campaign=BPA&utm_content=SEPTLS50010075


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Plug from tractor to baler had a bad connection, Patched it up with electrical tape.



you making square or round bales? what would it do? just not operate and bale since from tractor to baler?...


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my two wheel wheelbarrow... 10 cu ft... suddenly rolls all but like on a flat tire.!  airs hard, then 2 mins later soft. so remove, and ck in water tub... no air leaks!  so keep looking, seems rim hole for stem when upset... left sharp edge, so tube's valve stem got cut thru... . so time to start sourcing. don't like any prices I read or hear. new wheel/tire/tube $15.00 at H Fgt. keep calling around... find tire store just few blocks over... sure, we can have it here tomorrow and do it, too. cost? tube:$5 and to change it out: $2.  OK!..... lol... so that is on the agenda for Friday... etc. always something.
> 
> yes, given I had a tire repair requirement... yes, I liked _that_ price! lol



My garden trailer, about the size of your wheelbarrow, kept getting flats. Tire shop suggested I replace the wheels with solid tires. Bit spendy but worth not having to make trip to twon to get tires fixed.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

turnkey4099 said:


> My garden trailer, about the size of your wheelbarrow, kept getting flats. Tire shop suggested I replace the wheels with solid tires. Bit spendy but worth not having to make trip to twon to get tires fixed.



what makes them go flat? thorns? no doubt solid wont get air leaks... lol... that green goo for tires mite work, tried any of that... cheaper than 'bit spendy'... good luck down there in SE Washington... in days gone by our family used to pick cheeries down along the Snake River... sure were tasty. we could even climb up into the trees... them days long gone these days... well, other than $2.00 to change out a tube! lol


----------



## ri chevy

I use those no flat wagon tires. They are good except the rolling resistance is much higher. Much harder to pull.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> I use those no flat wagon tires. They are good except the rolling resistance is much higher. Much harder to pull.



you got a link as to sourcing? would like to ck it out... thanks...


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you making square or round bales? what would it do? just not operate and bale since from tractor to baler?...



Round bales, the connection is what worked the twine fingers that wrap the twine around the bale. I need to find a new plug for it. Most automotive plugs are 16 gauge and I need a 10 gauge 2 conductor plug in connector.


----------



## ri chevy

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you got a link as to sourcing? would like to ck it out... thanks...


I bought them at Tractor Supply


----------



## svk

I hear you guys. Got a free wheelbarrow that had a flat. New tube for the off sized wheel was over 20 bucks and a new wheelbarrow was $30. Pretty easy decision to go new.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Round bales, the connection is what worked the twine fingers that wrap the twine around the bale. I need to find a new plug for it. Most automotive plugs are 16 gauge and I need a 10 gauge 2 conductor plug in connector.



oic - 10 gauge huh, sounds like a lot of amps?... no sense in making round bales if when u drop it, it becomes a hay pile...


----------



## ri chevy

Run flats at Tractor Supply were $15 per tire. 
Harbor Freight has regular tires on sale at certain times for about $5 per tire and rim. 
I got tired of buying new tires every few months do I bought these run flats to try out. Only bad thing I can say is the rolling resistance.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> I bought them at Tractor Supply



thanks...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> Run flats at Tractor Supply were $15 per tire.
> Harbor Freight has regular tires on sale at certain times for about $5 per tire and rim.
> I got tired of buying new tires every few months do I bought these run flats to try out. Only bad thing I can say is the rolling resistance.



what r u pulling the garden kart with?....


----------



## ri chevy

I use the wagon when I cut wood in the woods and I can't get my truck close. I load up the wagon and it is much easier than carrying the wood out by hand. Cuts down on the number of trips. The wagon is older and is about 5 ft long by 24 inches wide. The typical metal with screen mesh sides and bottom.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> I use the wagon when I cut wood in the woods and I can't get my truck close. I load up the wagon and it is much easier than carrying the wood out by hand. Cuts down on the number of trips. The wagon is older and is about 5 ft long by 24 inches wide. The typical metal with screen mesh sides and bottom.



oic, so you are the _'primer mover'_?.... as in 2-footed muscle power?...


----------



## ri chevy

Plus, homeowners don't really like when you drive your truck on their lawns. The wagon is a little more palatable for them.

Oh yeah. I forgot to answer your question. Lol. Yes. I pull the wagon by my own power. I am mostly a one man show.


----------



## woodshax

Ready for the weekend campers at our Texas state parks


----------



## jrider

Progress has been slower than hoped due to bad back spasms and a broken control valve on the splitter. Each pile is right at 50' which gives me 180' total feet so far. I have wood staged so I can split at night since we are in a 95-100 degree heatwave. Gotta get it done some!


----------



## turnkey4099

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what makes them go flat? thorns? no doubt solid wont get air leaks... lol... that green goo for tires mite work, tried any of that... cheaper than 'bit spendy'... good luck down there in SE Washington... in days gone by our family used to pick cheeries down along the Snake River... sure were tasty. we could even climb up into the trees... them days long gone these days... well, other than $2.00 to change out a tube! lol



Thorns. I tried the goo but other than making a mess when fixing a flat they didn't help. I planted a row of Shademaster locust which is a thornless honey locust. After around 30 years suddenly one of them reverted and had the nasty thorns. It didn't survive the day I noticed, expired from a chainsawectomy. Still was getting thorn flats some 15 years later.


----------



## turnkey4099

ri chevy said:


> I use the wagon when I cut wood in the woods and I can't get my truck close. I load up the wagon and it is much easier than carrying the wood out by hand. Cuts down on the number of trips. The wagon is older and is about 5 ft long by 24 inches wide. The typical metal with screen mesh sides and bottom.



I've got one of those, most useful cart of the three I use. I use it behind thre rider mower to move wood from the stacks into the back porch, goes right through the door. I put 2 1/2 cord in there in the fall then 3 more during the season as the supply dwindles.

Did have to have some beefing up of the front steering assembly. Had the first cart worked on 1x and gave it away when it broke again. Just had the second go on the replacement. This time it was fixed right. Problem is the flat 1/8"x1" strap that holds the spindles at the top. It had 3/4" holes for the spindles at both ends...didn't leave much mean and the expected happened, one hole broke out and that's all she wrote. Current job replaced that rediculouis underengineered POS with a 1/4" x 1.5" strap.


----------



## tomtrees58

next years wood


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

QUOTE="turnkey4099, post: 5931893, member: 2122"]Thorns. I tried the goo but other than making a mess when fixing a flat they didn't help. I planted a row of Shademaster locust which is a thornless honey locust. After around 30 years suddenly one of them reverted and had the nasty thorns. It didn't survive the day I noticed, expired from a chainsawectomy. Still was getting thorn flats some 15 years later.[/QUOTE]

I been working on some yard tires past couple days. my 10 cu ft 2 wheel wheel barrow, thot it was the valve stem as had crack... but alas, could get no bubbles in water tub. got back into it today... and found the leaks. tube had dry rot spot. tire place I am getting new tube from doesn't do tubes... but alas, across street... that guy does, well don't but did.  and he did patch it nicely for: $0.00  

patched 4.80x4.00x8.0 tube



I asked him if he liked beer? sure... would u like one when u quit today... naw, u don't have to do that... well, u got a family? yes... how about a fresh tomato from garden? naw... u don't have to do that. I am happy to help someone. oic... I left...

but was quite appreciative. and felt an urge to recip something. so he closed at 5, I went back at 5 and he was just leaving. I walked up with a dozen yard eggs... he smiled big!, THANKS!!... he liked that... me, too. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> Progress has been slower than hoped due to bad back spasms and a broken control valve on the splitter. Each pile is right at 50' which gives me 180' total feet so far. I have wood staged so I can split at night since we are in a 95-100 degree heatwave. Gotta get it done some!View attachment 515209
> View attachment 515210
> View attachment 515211
> View attachment 515212



omg! just imagine what you could _really _do... if u felt better!  what a pile of firewood! awesome. great pix! awesome !!


----------



## jrider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> omg! just imagine what you could _really _do... if u felt better!  what a pile of firewood! awesome. great pix! awesome !!


Hopefully we will see come Labor Day weekend which marks the end of my summer "vacation"


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good for you. showed it who's BOSSMan! Scoth has some really awesome electrical tape. comes in 2 thicknesses. bit pricey, like 5/6 a roll... but really good tape.
> 
> http://www.shoplet.com/afred2.xgi?ue=1&url=http://www.shoplet.com/3M-Electrical-Scotch-Super-Vinyl-Electrical-Tapes-33-10075/SEPTLS50010075/spdv&pt=rk_msn_pla&pca=1&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=bing&utm_campaign=BPA&utm_content=SEPTLS50010075



Thanks BL, I do have a couple rolls of that tape, very good stuff. IMO Cost to much though.


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic - 10 gauge huh, sounds like a lot of amps?... no sense in making round bales if when u drop it, it becomes a hay pile...



30 amp flat spade type fuses, And you are right if you do not put string on the bale before you dump it out you might as well push it in the woods or ditch whichever comes first.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Thanks BL, I do have a couple rolls of that tape, very good stuff. IMO *Cost to much though*.



I agree, but good stuff! like warm cr*p beer and a nice ice cold Millers... get what we pay for... usually! 

what is on the agenda for today up at the Amberg Farm and Ranch today?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> 30 amp flat spade type fuses, And you are right if you do not put string on the bale before you dump it out you might as well push it in the woods or ditch whichever comes first.




 no string, no round thing...


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I agree, but good stuff! like warm cr*p beer and a nice ice cold Millers... get what we pay for... usually!
> 
> what is on the agenda for today up at the Amberg Farm and Ranch today?



Agenda for today, Is to sit by the AC and think about what I am not going to do tomorrow. To damn hot here!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Agenda for today, Is to sit by the AC and think about what I am not going to do tomorrow. To damn hot here!



here, too amberg... but I know what I am going to do... pretty sure mowing the lawn (again) is on the agenda... that rain last week... pumped n bumped it up... [ugh] 

*but sure is  pretty!*


----------



## ri chevy

A man's work is never done.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> A man's work is never done.



right on!!! right on!


----------



## amberg

We need some rain up here now. To hot to mow grass!


----------



## amberg

ri chevy said:


> A man's work is never done.



Very true, You think you have finished a job only to find out that you have to do it again, and again, and again, AKA mowing grass etc.!


----------



## ri chevy

Gotta work hard. Each day, every day. 
Make hay when the sun shines!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

It's too, not to! Didn't you go past the 4th grade?!

I went to the store. Bobby went along too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Very true, You think you have finished a job only to find out that you have to do it again, and again, and again, AKA mowing grass etc.!



like that extension cord I put together... each time I was about done with yellow end... omg, had to take I apart, left something on bench... then just about to  and   omg, something else! so back to the grind...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> We need some rain up here now. To hot to mow grass!



not too hot to shred!!!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's too, not to! Didn't you go past the 4th grade?!
> 
> I went to the store. Bobby went along too.



ahh-h lighten up there VF... u bee's a good firewood maker, butz *a bad "Grammer Nazi"* ! just be happy amberg takes the time to post! he is bizzee running a rather large farm over in central Va-jin-ya!... u be just making toothpix, he bee's making awesome corn on the cob and spuds. in his spare time he makes hay and round bales... when the sh*t hits the fan, he fixes it all, too... and can! 

you make mistakes in ur texts, two's... but I try to overlook it!!!!

 ok, just kiddn' you, but don't gripe, just send amberg a Thank You! for posting... in the meantime you have a nice day and a couple of 

send more pix, too VF! 



PS: besides VF YOU made a mistake, two...

u sed: I went to the store. Bobby went along too.

but that is wrong!

it is only correct as: I went to the store. Bobby went along, too.

_" let he who is without sin, cast the first stone...."_


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> not too hot to shred!!!!!



The cab tractor is still at the other farm, There will be no shreding, bush hogging without the AC.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's too, not to! *Didn't you go past the 4th grade?!*
> 
> I went to the store. Bobby went along too.



and VF, whilest we'ze bees on the subject... that in red u wrote is poor English! Din't you know that?.... even as a contraction, poor English! 

Din't you what?  

you don't know, maybe I din't go past the 4th grade, 'cuz I found it too hard! just like old, aged dry wood....

methinks someone... maybe needs some more  learnin'....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> The cab tractor is still at the other farm, There will be no shreding, bush hogging without the AC.




ah heck amberg! just open the windows... lol


----------



## ri chevy

You guys all have machines to do everything. I prefer the old fashioned way. All by hand with the one exception being the chainsaw. Cut, split, move, stack, all by hand here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> You guys all have machines to do everything. I prefer the old fashioned way. All by hand with the one exception being the chainsaw. Cut, split, move, stack, all by hand here.



I done plenty of work the old fashion way... all by hand, but I will promise you one thing... I do love my bucket on my new tractor... oh yeah!!! 

beats the old way, hands down...


----------



## ri chevy

It does look nice. I just don't burn enough wood to justify buying a piece of equipment like that. If the time comes that I need extra help, I will consider getting something like that.
[emoji106]


----------



## Sandhill Crane

ri chevy said:


> I prefer the old fashioned way. All by hand with the one exception being the chainsaw. Cut, split, move, stack, all by hand here.



I have no idea which one is the ocean state, but... you been drinking salt water?

Some of us have spoiled ourselves. I did it by hand for fifteen years. Before I had a pickup, I would stack rounds in the woods and wait till winter to drag it up to the house on a plastic sled. Got rid of the truck, the boys went to college, and I did not do wood for two years. Done. No wood. Then I retired...and slowly started putzin at it, for lack of a better word. First a quad and trailer. Then a log arch, then....


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Nah. It's all good.
The smallest state in the union. And No, not part of New York. Lol


----------



## tomtrees58

ri chevy said:


> Lol. Nah. It's all good.
> The smallest state in the union. And No, not part of New York. Lol


 wtf long island N Y the best


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Yup
Smallest state, biggest heart!


----------



## tomtrees58

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I done plenty of work the old fashion way... all by hand, but I will promise you one thing... I do love my bucket on my new tractor... oh yeah!!!
> 
> beats the old way, hands down...
> View attachment 515391







this is the best for wood


----------



## ri chevy

You cheating son of a gun!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> It does look nice. I just don't burn enough wood to justify buying a piece of equipment like that. If the time comes that I need extra help, I will consider getting something like that.
> [emoji106]



the tractor is one of several I have up at my farm. both do a lot of work, and easily justify their presence there... both diesel and hydraulic power are awesome!... yes, *Big Blue* is definitely _extra help!_ lol...


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tomtrees58 said:


> this is the best for wood



good for wood, bad for fences!!! lol....


----------



## treebilly

That's genius Tom I'm gonna have to measure mine and see what I can sneak under


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## turnkey4099

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's too, not to! Didn't you go past the 4th grade?!
> 
> I went to the store. Bobby went along too.



I take it you were out of beer...and Bobby was too.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

English is not my first language, I have a strong Northern Maine "Francophone" upbringing and I learned Acadian French (sort of like Quebec French) many years before I learned English.

I don't think I do too bad, but I certainly won't argue at all that I'm perfect! How I typed the other post that was quoted is how I'd speak so it makes sense to me. Looking at it now it certainly isn't proper English. I think it's because in French it would make sense in that order.
Sometimes as well my phone goes full retard and edits things without me noticing.

For me to read someone's posts and go "What in the hell is this guy even saying?!" it's pretty bad!. Two, to, too is easy as is there, their and they're or your and you're! For the folks that say "it doesn't matter" I think you'll find most others will disagree.

I have been receiving job applications for a hired hand. I've file 13'ed a few that had a work history such as "I dun werked fur a farmur"




Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and VF, whilest we'ze bees on the subject... that in red u wrote is poor English! Din't you know that?.... even as a contraction, poor English!
> 
> Din't you what?
> 
> you don't know, maybe I din't go past the 4th grade, 'cuz I found it too hard! just like old, aged dry wood....
> 
> methinks someone... maybe needs some more  learnin'....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tomtrees58 said:


> this is the best for wood



pretty cool piece of equipment. if u had not shown it here, I, for one, would never know such a machine exists... ! thanks for taking the time to post it up...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ValleyFirewood said:


> English is not my first language, I have a strong Northern Maine "Francophone" upbringing and I learned Acadian French (sort of like Quebec French) many years before I learned English.
> 
> I don't think I do too bad, but I certainly won't argue at all that I'm perfect! How I typed the other post that was quoted is how I'd speak so it makes sense to me. Looking at it now it certainly isn't proper English. I think it's because in French it would make sense in that order.
> Sometimes as well my phone goes full retard and edits things without me noticing.
> 
> For me to read someone's posts and go "What in the hell is this guy even saying?!" it's pretty bad!. Two, to, too is easy as is there, their and they're or your and you're! For the folks that say "it doesn't matter" I think you'll find most others will disagree.
> 
> I have been receiving job applications for a hired hand. I've file 13'ed a few that had a work history such as "I dun werked fur a farmur"



*no excuses now VF!* try to simply things... like this perhaps. here is my motto: all typos and mispillings (lol) are OK! if the message is discernable, read, reply and move on. these posts are not formal documents...

_>"I dun werked fur a farmur_

so u say, but I, for one, don't believe it! but then that is my opinion... lol.

_>For me to read someone's posts and go "What in the hell is this guy even saying?!"_

in amberg's defense... u know u did not do that! 

case in point, hope in this case the point has been made, so umm.... can we move on now?...


----------



## treebilly

Stacking logs to make room since I don't have time to CSS until winter. 

A bit of a side job. We removed quite a few trees for this customer and he wanted us to split up the wood. This was taken this winter. I would stage the big rounds for the TM to break up and then I would stack them in rows for processing into stove size.


----------



## jrider

Picture of the pile taken just before midnight. Split from about 9-12 tonight. Started at 80 degrees and "cooled" down to 76 when I finished up. Wish I had cut more because I was feeling good. Pretty peaceful working via headlamp in the dark.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

treebilly said:


> View attachment 515460
> Stacking logs to make room since I don't have time to CSS until winter.
> View attachment 515461
> A bit of a side job. We removed quite a few trees for this customer and he wanted us to split up the wood. This was taken this winter. I would stage the big rounds for the TM to break up and then I would stack them in rows for processing into stove size.



thanks for the show-N-tell!


----------



## zogger

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my two wheel wheelbarrow... 10 cu ft... suddenly rolls all but like on a flat tire.!  airs hard, then 2 mins later soft. so remove, and ck in water tub... no air leaks!  so keep looking, seems rim hole for stem when upset... left sharp edge, so tube's valve stem got cut thru... . so time to start sourcing. don't like any prices I read or hear. new wheel/tire/tube $15.00 at H Fgt. keep calling around... find tire store just few blocks over... sure, we can have it here tomorrow and do it, too. cost? tube:$5 and to change it out: $2.  OK!..... lol... so that is on the agenda for Friday... etc. always something.
> 
> yes, given I had a tire repair requirement... yes, I liked _that_ price! lol



I would like one that is tracked. No motor, not expensive, just instead of a soft tire that can go flat, or the rock hard no flat tires that sink into the mud, just a wide track that rolls easy and spreads the weight out better.

That must be invention 2,987 I never made....


----------



## jrider

Tree company dropped off 4 more loads this week. It's almost all oak with a little mulberry and hickory.


----------



## stratton

jrider, You really need a supersplit. Since your out there splittling away such as myself, You will save a ton of time. Luke


----------



## jrider

stratton said:


> jrider, You really need a supersplit. Since your out there splittling away such as myself, You will save a ton of time. Luke


I don't know. I can split pretty fast with my 4 way and I don't feel like it's hard work. Every video I watch of the super splits, it seems they are wrestling around with the rounds quite a bit, feeding the bigger ones through at least twice just to get them in half. I would like to operate one though to see firsthand.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> View attachment 516299
> View attachment 516300
> View attachment 516301
> Tree company dropped off 4 more loads this week. It's almost all oak with a little mulberry and hickory.



awesome pictorial! you got your work cut out for you, pun intended... lol... hope u show us the cut up firewood stack...


----------



## DSW

Here's my splitting area yesterday. This little canopy. I really wish I would have taken a pic of this whole area before I started cutting. It was trees on top of trees. I was 8 - 10 foot up walking across logs breaking it free while it shifts underneath me. Then once I was on the ground bar getting pinched way too often type of stuff. Not sure what a lot of it was or if it would even be usable and the other day I hauled 7 face cord of red oak and it wasn't my first load and won't be my last so I made out alright with it.


----------



## DSW

Here's the spoils: Just under 2 face cord I'd say. Some punk in there and it's all pretty hefty still but it will dry and harden and as they say " It all burns."


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> Here's the spoils: Just under 2 face cord I'd say. Some punk in there and it's all pretty hefty still but it will dry and harden and as they say " It all burns."



neat and clean! nice pictorials... looks like you got to the AS... hittin' the deck a runnin' !... Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> View attachment 515518
> Picture of the pile taken just before midnight. Split from about 9-12 tonight. Started at 80 degrees and "cooled" down to 76 when I finished up. Wish I had cut more because I was feeling good. Pretty peaceful working via headlamp in the dark.



just like camping, ceptn you never run out of camp fire wood... lol


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *no excuses now VF!* try to simply things... like this perhaps. here is my motto: all typos and mispillings (lol) are OK! if the message is discernable, read, reply and move on. these posts are not formal documents...
> 
> _>"I dun werked fur a farmur_
> 
> so u say, but I, for one, don't believe it! but then that is my opinion... lol.
> 
> _>For me to read someone's posts and go "What in the hell is this guy even saying?!"_
> 
> in amberg's defense... u know u did not do that!
> 
> case in point, hope in this case the point has been made, so umm.... can we move on now?...



In my defense , If I have said something wrong, Please let me know!! Amberg! As I don't think that I have. At least let me know, Thanks!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> View attachment 516299
> View attachment 516300
> View attachment 516301
> Tree company dropped off 4 more loads this week. It's almost all oak with a little mulberry and hickory.



what is growing up the lines on all the set poles in ur pix?....wondering ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> In my defense ,* If I have said something wrong, Please let me know!! Amberg!* As I don't think that I have. At least let me know, Thanks!



he did, amberg - but its a case of the pot calling the kettle black! besides, he who lives in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones!

he put on his *WORD NAZI HELMET*... drilled u, and had grammar errors of his own!  gimme a break! 

he prolly needs some mo 3R's book learnin' time:  readin', ritin'... and reviewing! 

that aside, I think he is a swell guy. heck of a firewood dude. and besides, he lives in AK! rite on, there VF! 

_>As I don't think that I have._

*naw, u haven't...* these posts here on the AS are one typo after another... big tuff guys, saws at idle... keying on a smart fone, often gloves on... what do you expect? it maybe AS 101, but this is not English 101!

typos are fine for emails and texting... prob ok for _*exting,_ too! 

everyone makes them, I often see them in my posts if I happen to review them or such... I just caught one in this thread or one before I had missed... more than a couple others, too I just edited!

don't sweat it. you just keep on posting. 

amberg -


----------



## Oldmaple

treebilly said:


> View attachment 515460
> Stacking logs to make room since I don't have time to CSS until winter.
> View attachment 515461
> A bit of a side job. We removed quite a few trees for this customer and he wanted us to split up the wood. This was taken this winter. I would stage the big rounds for the TM to break up and then I would stack them in rows for processing into stove size.


Do you like your 650? I just bought one, haven't even had the chance to use it yet. Wondering about maintenance, things I should do to keep it working.


----------



## trukn2004

Most recent shot of the splitting area. A pile of beech and maple, split in the woods but awaiting stacking. Pissing down some much needed rain today, so that will be on hold.


----------



## treebilly

Oldmaple said:


> Do you like your 650? I just bought one, haven't even had the chance to use it yet. Wondering about maintenance, things I should do to keep it working.



I love it. Some days I wished I'd of bought a bigger one for more capacity but that kinda defeats the purpose of a mini machine. combined with a skid loader I can accomplish what I need. I bought the 650 used and have only put about 150 hours on it. Changes the filters and fluids in it once so far. I take the time to blow the dirt and dust off every few times I use it. I need to search inside to replace the return line for the fuel pretty soon. It starts and will shut off after a few seconds and then I need to crank on it for a few till it restarts and no problems after that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

trukn2004 said:


> Most recent shot of the splitting area. A pile of beech and maple, split in the woods but awaiting stacking. Pissing down some much needed rain today, so that will be on hold.



looks good! nice, clean and rarin;; to go! never seen a barn, pasture, herd nor firewood stack I din like...


----------



## jrider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what is growing up the lines on all the set poles in ur pix?....wondering ~


Hops


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> Hops



oic. how do you use them, to make beer?....


----------



## DSW

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> neat and clean! nice pictorials... looks like you got to the AS... hittin' the deck a runnin' !... Welcome Aboard!



Thank ya sir.


----------



## DSW

Just a long day of cutting. Struggles left and right, my fault each and every one. Except the heat, that one ain't on me.


We're hoofing it today boys:







Or if you prefer the Angelic water version:





Victim number one, hangs over my truck trail that I usually have the pleasure of using:






Small tree, small wood:






Victim number two, botched the face cut getting cute with it, leaned onto another tree, instead of yanking it out with my truck I got to spend an hour fiddling with it:






The carnage:






A lot of these around my place:






This to salvage my day, water jug is now empty:






Ended up with about a cord of rounds. Not nearly as much as I was hoping to accomplish. Any day on this side of the frost line is okay with me. And then to spend it in the woods, walking out with the limbs I brought in, well that's not so bad after all.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

enjoyed the show! you was bizzee!!

_>And then to spend it in the woods, walking out with the limbs I brought in, well that's not so bad after all. _

nope, not bad at all! -


----------



## DSW

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> enjoyed the show! you was bizzee!!
> 
> _>And then to spend it in the woods, walking out with the limbs I brought in, well that's not so bad after all. _
> 
> nope, not bad at all! -




How do you like your 026? I'm quite smitten with mine. Its a little workhorse.


----------



## jrider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> oic. how do you use them, to make beer?....


Yes. I also sold them to other home brewers and had one brewery buy from me last year.


----------



## dancan

Knotty pine .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Some artistic Aussie hardwood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> Yes. I also sold them to other home brewers and had one brewery buy from me last year.



interesting. is it a certain type of hops? does it make the same tasting beer with all the breweries?.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> How do you like your 026? I'm quite smitten with mine. Its a little workhorse.



I like it a lot! I see so many larger numbers here on the AS... but my stihl dealer sold me a limber 019T and the 026 as the workhorse... has lived up to its job description... runs like a top, never been back to the shop... mean machine and powerful, too... I keep my chains sharp! thx for asking...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Jeffkrib said:


> Some artistic Aussie hardwood.
> 
> View attachment 517125



artful all the way! good pix...


----------



## jrider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> interesting. is it a certain type of hops? does it make the same tasting beer with all the breweries?.


There are close to 100 varieties of hops. These are cascades and chinooks.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> There are close to 100 varieties of hops. These are cascades and chinooks.



why do they grow up a rope and not along a fence?...


----------



## jrider

They are climbers. They thrive vertically. Couldn't tell you why just that they do.


----------



## DSW

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like it a lot! I see so many larger numbers here on the AS... but my stihl dealer sold me a limber 019T and the 026 as the workhorse... has lived up to its job description... runs like a top, never been back to the shop... mean machine and powerful, too... I keep my chains sharp! thx for asking...



Good deal. I haven't had mine too long, it came to me as a non runner. An hour later it was a runner with a sharp chain and no issues.

I have a 33cc Mcculloch that I've had for years and years, never gave me one issue and I won't be getting rid of it as it was my first saw. But the 026 has made it useless. They weigh the same, the 026 is way more powerful. The AV is better, or should I say it has AV. Plan to keep the 026 cutting firewood for many years to come.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> Good deal. I haven't had mine too long,* it came to me as a non runner. An hour later it was a runner with a sharp chain and no issues.*
> 
> I have a 33cc Mcculloch that I've had for years and years, never gave me one issue and I won't be getting rid of it as it was my first saw. But the 026 has made it useless. They weigh the same, the 026 is way more powerful. The AV is better, or should I say it has AV. Plan to keep the 026 cutting firewood for many years to come.





Like


----------



## Erik B

Wind storm came thru last Thursday and took down a few dead elms along the road. Friend came over and helped me get them cut up. Here is the stack waiting for my splitter to show up. Close to my splitting area a large oak tipped over and took a birch down with it. Got a trailer load of branches to cut up too.


----------



## jrider

Two more loads dropped in the last few days. All oak.


----------



## briantutt

I wish I had a pile like that already, too hot here 

Brian


----------



## jrider

briantutt said:


> I wish I had a pile like that already, too hot here
> 
> Brian


These are dropped off by a tree company but I cut and split all summer.


----------



## Ronaldo

jrider said:


> These are dropped off by a tree company but I cut and split all summer.


Sweet Deal!


----------



## DSW

jrider said:


> These are dropped off by a tree company but I cut and split all summer.



Is your season about over jrider?


----------



## jrider

DSW said:


> Is your season about over jrider?


I have about 4 weeks of working time left. This summer hasn't gone as planned. There have been mechanical breakdowns and bodily breakdowns. Haven't done any work on the wood pile since last Monday. Bad back pain and a slight numbing in my left foot. MRI revealed a bulging/herniated disk. Trying to just power through but have been dragging my left foot. Damn this sucks! Lol


----------



## Ronaldo

jrider said:


> I have about 4 weeks of working time left. This summer hasn't gone as planned. There have been mechanical breakdowns and bodily breakdowns. Haven't done any work on the wood pile since last Monday. Bad back pain and a slight numbing in my left foot. MRI revealed a bulging/herniated disk. Trying to just power through but have been dragging my left foot. Damn this sucks! Lol


I have been through the bulging disk issue......not pleasant. I ended up having surgery and it totally solved it.


----------



## jrider

Ronaldo said:


> I have been through the bulging disk issue......not pleasant. I ended up having surgery and it totally solved it.


At what age? I'm 40.


----------



## zogger

jrider said:


> At what age? I'm 40.



Ya, it sucks. I want to be able to go to the parts store and like grab a new spine, etc.


----------



## Ronaldo

jrider said:


> At what age? I'm 40.


Age 41.

In The Hills


----------



## cantoo

jrider, just hook a rubber bungie cord on the back of your workboot and onto your belt buckle, no more dragging foot.


----------



## rwoods

cantoo, how about a new nickname "cando"? Ron


----------



## cantoo

Cantoo comes from someone saying I can't -------> Can too. And I did.


----------



## derwoodii

so i thought i'd make it tho down under winter with what i had,, not so needed to whack just a bit more get to September


----------



## briantutt

derwoodii said:


> so i thought i'd make it tho down under winter with what i had,, not so needed to whack just a bit more get to September
> 
> View attachment 519208
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 519209


At least your not doing it in 2 feet of snow!

Brian


----------



## jrider

With the heat the last few days, I figured it was a good time to move some logs around to take up less space. I never know when the next (or 5) truckload of logs will be delivered.


----------



## lone wolf

jrider said:


> I have about 4 weeks of working time left. This summer hasn't gone as planned. There have been mechanical breakdowns and bodily breakdowns. Haven't done any work on the wood pile since last Monday. Bad back pain and a slight numbing in my left foot. MRI revealed a bulging/herniated disk. Trying to just power through but have been dragging my left foot. Damn this sucks! Lol


Dude , let the help do the splitting, stop destroying your self! I been doing this 40 plus years and have the ruined lower back to prove it.


----------



## jrider

lone wolf said:


> Dude , let the help do the splitting, stop destroying your self! I been doing this 40 plus years and have the ruined lower back to prove it.


I have just been running the chainsaw the past few weeks. I have a few kids working periodically for me so I'm just doing enough to keep them going.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> I have about 4 weeks of working time left. This summer hasn't gone as planned. There have been mechanical breakdowns and bodily breakdowns. Haven't done any work on the wood pile since last Monday. Bad back pain and a slight numbing in my left foot. *MRI revealed a bulging/herniated disk*. Trying to just power through but have been dragging my left foot. Damn this sucks! Lol



did u hurt ur back from lifting heavy chunks? hope u feel better soon...

does not look like fun. and then gets sciatic, too... and leg and foot pain. I hate back pain, always glad when it stops...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> jrider, just hook a rubber bungie cord on the back of your workboot and onto your belt buckle, no more dragging foot.



solutions! always solutions. one merely has only but to find them at times...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Cantoo comes from someone saying I can't -------> Can too. And I did.



cantoo cando!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> At least your not doing it in 2 feet of snow!
> 
> Brian



or _'trying'_ from 6' under... 

take care, that is a huge amount of wood to buck up and split... imo


----------



## ri chevy

I wouldn't burn that much in 20 years. Lol. Wow.
But I also do everything by myself. One man show here.


----------



## Zeus103363

i can remember those days trying to work, draggin that left foot behind, my heel hurt so bad, i was ready to throw in the towel. My surgeon told me i was too young for surgery and to wait till i couldn't stand it any more. I was there ready to get cut open. Then he recommended shots in my back. Luckily that helped and i get another every couple months to starve off surgery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> did u hurt ur back from lifting heavy chunks? hope u feel better soon...
> 
> does not look like fun. and then gets sciatic, too... and leg and foot pain. I hate back pain, always glad when it stops...
> 
> View attachment 519472


I have never hurt my back one time lifting something heavy but I'm sure years of it has taken its toll. I'm always doing something pretty innocent when it goes out. Last time I was picking up a shovel of loose dirt out and away from my body. One time I had locked the door at night and when I turned around it went. Another time I was cleaning out the wood boiler with the wire brush when it locked up. As I get older it has been happening more often and lasts longer but I guess that's just due to prolonged damage.


----------



## Zeus103363

what really sucks is the only options for pain meds they have is one step from being a full blown junkie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Zeus103363 said:


> what really sucks is the only options for pain meds they have is one step from being a full blown junkie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And those things really mess some people up.


----------



## jrider

Zeus103363 said:


> what really sucks is the only options for pain meds they have is one step from being a full blown junkie!
> 
> I stay away from them for 2 reasons. 1 is it takes 2-3 times the prescribed dosage plus a couple beers to do much for me and I know that's no good. And the second reason is how easily people get addicted to them.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus103363

i know some people who are very messed up taking pain meds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ri chevy said:


> I wouldn't burn that much in 20 years. Lol. Wow.
> But I also do everything by myself. *One man show here*.



it IS a lot of wood! and me, too... I am a one man _slow_ here as well... LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> I have never hurt my back one time lifting something heavy but I'm sure years of it has taken its toll. I'm always doing something pretty innocent when it goes out. Last time I was picking up a shovel of loose dirt out and away from my body. One time I had locked the door at night and when I turned around it went. Another time I was cleaning out the wood boiler with the wire brush when it locked up. As I get older it has been happening more often and lasts longer but I guess that's just due to prolonged damage.



I can relate... certainly gives no warnings... "danger, danger, I am about to go out!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Zeus103363 said:


> i can remember those days trying to work, draggin that left foot behind, my heel hurt so bad, i was ready to throw in the towel. My surgeon told me i was too young for surgery and to wait till i couldn't stand it any more. I was there ready to get cut open. Then he recommended shots in my back. Luckily that helped and i get another every couple months* to starve off surgery.*



no need to feed it, just starve it off!


----------



## Ronaldo

jrider said:


> I have never hurt my back one time lifting something heavy but I'm sure years of it has taken its toll. I'm always doing something pretty innocent when it goes out. Last time I was picking up a shovel of loose dirt out and away from my body. One time I had locked the door at night and when I turned around it went. Another time I was cleaning out the wood boiler with the wire brush when it locked up. As I get older it has been happening more often and lasts longer but I guess that's just due to prolonged damage.


My back issues may not have been the same, but after the chiropracter could not help he suggested an MRI. I could barely make it a day through work or do much of anything because of ciatic pain in leg, back, etc, so I didnt have much choice because I had to do something about it. MRI was read by both Dr. and chiro and both agreed that it was an obvious bulged disc pushing on ciatic nerve. Scheduled surgery ......I limped in with a kane and honestly walked out of hospital with no kane and feeling SO much better. They performed a laminectomy(trimmed bulge and roughed up area on disc so scar tissue would form and prevent further bulging). Back surgery is a scary thought, but mine sure turned out great and so worth it. Short recovery too, only a 1 to 1 half inch incision.


----------



## DSW

jrider said:


> I have about 4 weeks of working time left. This summer hasn't gone as planned. There have been mechanical breakdowns and bodily breakdowns. Haven't done any work on the wood pile since last Monday. Bad back pain and a slight numbing in my left foot. MRI revealed a bulging/herniated disk. Trying to just power through but have been dragging my left foot. Damn this sucks! Lol



I'm sorry to hear that. You put up an impressive amount of wood and should be proud. Mechanical breakdowns are always gonna happen eventually and there's never a good time for them to happen. Hopefully you get your back sorted out.


----------



## dancan

Tonight's splitting area .


----------



## MNGuns

Three rows stacked in the shed, two more to go. Been too hot to do much else but stack. I'm tempted to have some more footing dug and start another shed....


----------



## Erik B

I had a woodchuck living in my polebarn where I store my wood. He loved laying on the wood and look out one of the open windows. Hope I didn't screw up my firewood in there by getting it splashed with a bunch of blood. Wife did not want me to take pictures


----------



## MNGuns

Erik B said:


> I had a woodchuck living in my polebarn where I store my wood. He loved laying on the wood and look out one of the open windows. Hope I didn't screw up my firewood in there by getting it splashed with a bunch of blood. Wife did not want me to take pictures


I've swatted a few groundhogs round here that looked pretty rough, but for the most part they are harmless. As for being in the woodshed, long as he don't start chucking wood we could likely work something out....


----------



## briantutt

last woodchuck I took care of was with the 7mm rem. mag. not much left...

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

You sent a man to do a boy's job. Use .22 longs. Quieter and more funner. Lol


----------



## jrider

DSW said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You put up an impressive amount of wood and should be proud. Mechanical breakdowns are always gonna happen eventually and there's never a good time for them to happen. Hopefully you get your back sorted out.


Thanks. I got my cortisone shot today. Said it will take 1-2 weeks to take full affect.


----------



## jrider

MNGuns said:


> Three rows stacked in the shed, two more to go. Been too hot to do much else but stack. I'm tempted to have some more footing dug and start another shed....
> 
> View attachment 519777


Always need more space!


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> You sent a man to do a boy's job. Use .22 longs. Quieter and more funner. Lol


well it was sneaky, so I moved about 100 yards away, I guess he didn't see me.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Good shot!


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> You sent a man to do a boy's job. Use .22 longs. Quieter and more funner. Lol


where do you find .22 longs? only .22 short or .22 long rifle around here.

Brian


----------



## Zeus103363

i would have used my new AR-15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

I know all three were made since the model 514 my great grandmother gave me lists it on the barrel, just never seen longs.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

briantutt said:


> where do you find .22 longs? only .22 short or .22 long rifle around here.
> 
> Brian


I was referring to .22 long rifles.


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> I was referring to .22 long rifles.


makes sense. Still curious, were longs shorter?

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> makes sense. Still curious, were longs shorter?
> 
> Brian


Yes. Halfway between short and LR


----------



## briantutt

I actually would like some of those. are they still made?

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Not sure. I sometimes come across some old .22 Ammo. Those old rifles take anything you can give them. I think the .22 Longs are longer than the .22 LR. By quite a bit. Nice little punch to the .22 Longs.


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> Not sure. I sometimes come across some old .22 Ammo. Those old rifles take anything you can give them. I think the .22 Longs are longer than the .22 LR. By quite a bit. Nice little punch to the .22 Longs.


ok, now I really want some!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Not sure if I am referring to the correct verbiage for the round. Lol


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> Not sure. I sometimes come across some old .22 Ammo. Those old rifles take anything you can give them. I think the .22 Longs are longer than the .22 LR. By quite a bit. Nice little punch to the .22 Longs.


Longs are shorter than Long Rifle. .22 magnum rimfire is longer and more powerful than long rifle.


----------



## ri chevy

The .22 magnum is what I was referring too. Sorry for the confusion. Been a long hot day up here. Lol.
The .22 Magnums are a very nice round indeed.


----------



## briantutt

okay, I have seen .22 mag, those look fun but totally different chamber

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Yup. Casing is a bit longer.


----------



## rwoods

.22 long rifle is a .22 long case with a longer heavier bullet. As I understand the development sequence of the once popular three rounds, the short came first, then the long (same bullet as short but longer case) and then the long rifle. Not sure if the long is still made. Shorts are hard enough to find.* There are also many other variants, but these three were popular when I was young. Ron

My grandfather was a fan of the short. Almost 50 years ago, we bought him a little Browning auto that was chambered for shorts only. Someone in the family still has it. I got the long rifle version at the same time. I really wanted a Model 94 30-30, but Pop intervened and spent my money on the little Browning. I wasn't happy about it at the time but in hindsight, it is probably worth more now and I have no doubt put more than 10,000 rounds through it. 

Ron


----------



## svk

Prior to the short there were the bb cap and cb cap which were extra extra short and extra short rounds respectively.


----------



## Erik B

ri chevy said:


> You sent a man to do a boy's job. Use .22 longs. Quieter and more funner. Lol


I only used one 22LR fired from my Stevens rifle I bought back in the early 60's. Scope on it worked great.


----------



## DSW

dancan said:


>



Do you have any other pics of your truck?


----------



## dancan

99' F250 with a 7.3 auto , 156k miles on it when I bought it from the second owner , it was never abused but only got bare bones for maintenance and not real pretty up close .
All you guys that complain about rust , come up here and you'll be in awe as to what salt and water can do LOL
Hopefully I can get 4 or 5 years out of it but polly 2 .
Here's tonight's splitting area .





















Obligatory chainsaw pic LOL


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. Looks like Grey Birch. What are you using for the splitting maul?
Is that saw a Stihl 361?


----------



## svk

dancan said:


> 99' F250 with a 7.3 auto , 156k miles on it when I bought it from the second owner , it was never abused but only got bare bones for maintenance and not real pretty up close .
> All you guys that complain about rust , come up here and you'll be in awe as to what salt and water can do LOL
> Hopefully I can get 4 or 5 years out of it but polly 2 .
> Here's tonight's splitting area .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory chainsaw pic LOL


Nice birch. I have one similar that I cut this winter (the one that rolled over my then new 562 but no harm) waiting to be split once things cool down.


----------



## dancan

I have some 361's but that's an 034 Super that's been "Mighty Moused" LOL

It is white birch but you'd swear it was grey birch if you only saw the first 6' . 
The maul is the Fiskars Isocore 8lb , I feel it's well worth the money , no funny vibrations through the handle , not too keen on the grippy handle at the grip but it gets smoother the more I use it so it'll polly wear in just fine .
Polly 3 cord split with it so far .


----------



## ri chevy

Cool.


----------



## turnkey4099

briantutt said:


> okay, I have seen .22 mag, those look fun but totally different chamber
> 
> Brian



They have a really good "CRACK" when shooting. I have the "New Model Sturm-Ruger" wheel gun with both cylinders. Married a german girl. She wanted to learn to shoot. I dtried her with .22 short. Worst flinch I ever saw, almost jammed the barrel in the dirt with every shot. Even loading up with empty chambers here and there didn't cure it. Haven't looked recently but last time I checked there was no .22 ammo of any size in Wal Mart.


----------



## svk

Pics from last night and this morning. About 4 cord in total done.


----------



## ri chevy

What type of wood is that in the 1st photo? Gray Birch?


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> What type of wood is that in the 1st photo? Gray Birch?


looks like poplar 

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Ok..cool. I do not see much if any where I am.
I only see hard wood up here. Oak, maple, cherry, black locust.


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> What type of wood is that in the 1st photo? Gray Birch?


Aspen is right behind the splitter. Further back is birch and pine.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice.


----------



## svk

Actually there is some red oak to the rear of the splitter too.


----------



## Ronaldo

svk said:


> Pics from last night and this morning. About 4 cord in total done.
> 
> View attachment 520463
> View attachment 520469
> View attachment 520473


Did it cool off a little up there?


----------



## svk

Ronaldo said:


> Did it cool off a little up there?


High of 76 today at the cabin and cooler for the weekend.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> High of 76 today at the cabin and cooler for the weekend.


hope it cools down enough by next week to do away with them "BLOOD SUCKING STATE BIRD'S" still have 2 more trips planed for your area before snow... crappie fishing is great in the early fall and you know where!


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> hope it cools down enough by next week to do away with them "BLOOD SUCKING STATE BIRD'S" still have 2 more trips planed for your area before snow... crappie fishing is great in the early fall and you know where!


crappies have been biting over by Mille Lacs too in an unspecified area....

Brian


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> hope it cools down enough by next week to do away with them "BLOOD SUCKING STATE BIRD'S" still have 2 more trips planed for your area before snow... crappie fishing is great in the early fall and you know where!


Stopped out at my FIL's 40 today. Was freaking mauled by skeeters and deer flys.


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Stopped out at my FIL's 40 today. Was freaking mauled by skeeters and deer flys.


yep, deep Woods off 40% or your toast 

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> yep, deep Woods off 40% or your toast
> 
> Brian


I only had a few sand flies by my splitting area but down by his place was nuts.


----------



## ri chevy

Be careful of Zika virus. They are finding out more dangers from those little buggers.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> I only had a few sand flies by my splitting area but down by his place was nuts.


yupp ! my old friend that lived across the hwy from your fil had a bad yard with swamp like conditions and tons of bloodsuckers!!! lol


----------



## briantutt

they were selling 100% deet at menards but you probably would want to wash that off after an hour or so 

Brian


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> crappies have been biting over by Mille Lacs too in an unspecified area....
> 
> Brian


I hear that brian , but I get bord on millie and close to there. the bite on a little lake that's good for crappies is a sleeper lake in a birds nest! ? hope you can read between the lines and spaces? lol


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> I hear that brian , but I get bord on millie and close to there. the bite on a little lake that's good for crappies is a sleeper lake in a birds nest! ? hope you can read between the lines and spaces? lol


I can and your close, about 2 miles south as the crow flys near some rolling hills...

Brian


----------



## briantutt

not a wood pile, but a crappie pile is close






Brian


----------



## leadarrows




----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> I can and your close, about 2 miles south as the crow flys near some rolling hills...
> 
> Brian


got you!


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> got you!


go straight out from the boat launch and find the hump. let me know if you really go there.

Brian


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> go straight out from the boat launch and find the hump. let me know if you really go there.
> 
> Brian


you going out through the resort? probably sunday morning weather permitting...


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> you going out through the resort? probably sunday morning weather permitting...


it's the only access, my dad owns the resort. ask him where to go.

Brian


----------



## chucker

good to go and know!! " THANK'S" ! the other spot is along the right shore on the west finger just into the narrows!! 8 & 10 fow.... you name it they will inhale it !


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> good to go and know!! " THANK'S" ! the other spot is along the right shore on the west finger just into the narrows!! 8 & 10 fow.... you name it they will inhale it !


there is another to the east...I guess you are familiar

Brian


----------



## chucker

I like rolling hills... lol


----------



## briantutt

my grandparents owned it, then my parents, maybe me next...there is a bait shop nearby that has been in the family since the early 1900s...

Brian


----------



## chucker

bought bait there many times ...
fishing Clearwater and nokay lake as well as big pine .


----------



## DSW

dancan said:


> 99' F250 with a 7.3 auto , 156k miles on it when I bought it from the second owner , it was never abused but only got bare bones for maintenance and not real pretty up close .
> All you guys that complain about rust , come up here and you'll be in awe as to what salt and water can do LOL
> Hopefully I can get 4 or 5 years out of it but polly 2 .



I like it. Love those 7.3's. I prefer manual pretty much always, its all I've owned so I'm self admittedly biased.

Midwest gets pretty bad but yeah that's a short lifespan there.


----------



## Erik B

briantutt said:


> not a wood pile, but a crappie pile is close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Clean them up and throw them in a cast iron pan with butter over an open wood fire. 
Got your post back to being about wood


----------



## chucker

Erik B said:


> Clean them up and throw them in a cast iron pan with butter over an open wood fire.
> Got your post back to being about wood


? if you know anything about crappies, then you automatically know that "wood&crappie's" go together like "beacon&egg's"....LOL


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Erik B said:


> Clean them up and throw them in a cast iron pan with butter over an open wood fire. Got your post back to being about wood



have eaten crappie many times. sweet meat. I like a light breading, too... in bacon grease... and olive oil... yum!

oh, the thread is about wood? lol... I cook over hot oak wood coals often... wood from my woodpile, oak... often it is wood i have split. and at times mesquite, too.


----------



## MNGuns

Finished stack'n the wood shed. Right at four cord... 

The State Fair starts this week. The ten day forecast shows signs of cooling. Lot of geese grouping up and they ain't headed north...........soon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> Finished stack'n the wood shed. Right at four cord...
> 
> The State Fair starts this week. The ten day forecast shows signs of cooling. Lot of geese grouping up and they ain't headed north...........soon.



swell wood shed! nice! ..... I like!


----------



## svk

Got after the pile again today. Have knocked down about 2 cords so far this afternoon and probably 2-2.5 cords left give or take that I want to have done by noon tomorrow when I need to head back to work. I'm really loving the sun shade I bought earlier this summer.

Ran out of Aspen to split first.



Third or so cord of red oak.



Mixed maple and birch.


----------



## svk

Here's what's left after the splitter ran out of gas. I'll finish the rest tomorrow.


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Always the way. Good work there.


----------



## svk

Cloudy and 61. Great weather to kill the pile of rounds.


----------



## svk

Split up the last of the rounds this morning. I still have a couple cords to do at the hunting cabin but the lake cabin is done.




Mixed hardwood in foreground and Aspen in background. 



Norway pine and a little balsam. 



Evicted several thousand ants, dozens of centipedes/slugs/grubs, one snake, and one salamander.


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Split up the last of the rounds this morning. I still have a couple cords to do at the hunting cabin but the lake cabin is done.
> 
> View attachment 521535
> 
> 
> Mixed hardwood in foreground and Aspen in background.
> View attachment 521536
> 
> 
> Norway pine and a little balsam.
> View attachment 521537
> 
> 
> Evicted several thousand ants, dozens of centipedes, slugs, and grubs, one snake, and one salamander.
> View attachment 521538
> View attachment 521539


nice! now you need some chickens to bat cleanup.

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> nice! now you need some chickens to bat cleanup.
> 
> Brian


I tell you what. I've split a lot of wood and I've never seen the amount of bugs that I've saw in the big silver maple that was part of this batch.


----------



## chucker

all the pine I am splitting now is so full of worms that next years growing season should be devastating to pine..... if there is a dry spring next, pine will be king here for free firewood!


----------



## peeworm

My scrounge spot for awhile 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jrider

3 80 foot piles all oak. The top pic also shows my "short" pile and the last pic shows my "longs" on 7 pallets. This summer didn't go as hoped.


----------



## svk

That's pretty impressive by any standards.


----------



## stihl023/5

jrider said:


> View attachment 521801
> View attachment 521802
> View attachment 521803
> View attachment 521804
> 3 80 foot piles all oak. The top pic also shows my "short" pile and the last pic shows my "longs" on 7 pallets. This summer didn't go as hoped.


I'm not worthy.


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> all the pine I am splitting now is so full of worms that next years growing season should be devastating to pine..... if there is a dry spring next, pine will be king here for free firewood!


What bug do those grubs turn into? That pine from your tree job was absolutely infested with them.


----------



## jrider

svk said:


> That's pretty impressive by any standards.


Thank you.


----------



## jrider

stihl023/5 said:


> I'm not worthy.


Haha it's not about that but thank you.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> What bug do those grubs turn into? That pine from your tree job was absolutely infested with them.


for real I do not know, but they sure do a number on a live tree killing it faster than I could probably cut it down ! the grubs sure do make for some great sunfish bait!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> for real I do not know, but they sure do a number on a live tree killing it faster than I could probably cut it down ! the grubs sure do make for some great sunfish bait!


I'm going to put a hurtin on the sunfish next Sunday. If I had been splitting closer to then I'd have saved them all 

There were some huge grubs underneath the rounds that were touching the ground too. Like pinky finger sized


----------



## chucker

there's some that look like a earth grub worm that I believe turn into moths around quarter size and 2" long "another great bull blue gill" bait. then there's them that look like a miniature rattle snake rattle with 1/4" mandible's an 1.5" long(6 to 8 sections)......


----------



## chucker

entomology, was not a science that I wondered too much about other than maybe frying a few bug's with a magnifying glass or swatting the state bird??? lol


----------



## Axfarmer

I have not posted here in a while but my firewood addiction is alive and well. No cutting this hot summer but I'm headed back to the wood lot soon, not much left to split here.


----------



## Ronaldo

Nice, neat stacks you have there, Axfarmer.


----------



## briantutt

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 523154
> View attachment 523153
> View attachment 523152
> View attachment 523151
> View attachment 523150
> I have not posted here in a while but my firewood addiction is alive and well. No cutting this hot summer but I'm headed back to the wood lot soon, not much left to split here.


very impressive! 

Brian


----------



## svk

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 523154
> View attachment 523153
> View attachment 523152
> View attachment 523151
> View attachment 523150
> I have not posted here in a while but my firewood addiction is alive and well. No cutting this hot summer but I'm headed back to the wood lot soon, not much left to split here.


Wow. We are not worthy!!!!


----------



## svk

Well my stacks pale compared to axfarmer but here's as far as the cabin pile is going this year:


----------



## Full Chisel

Axfarmer, those stacks should be in an art museum! Mine are all leaning and falling over!

Here's the latest pile...5 or 6 truckloads of pin oak all split by hand with the Stihl maul. I hate how stringy pin oak is compared to northern red oak! I need a splitter!


----------



## sweetjetskier

peeworm said:


> My scrounge spot for awhile
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




Which model of Massey is that? How well does it do with the "forwarder set up" ?

I have a couple hundred hours on an 1428V, great machine, rock solid dependability also.


----------



## peeworm

sweetjetskier said:


> Which model of Massey is that? How well does it do with the "forwarder set up" ?
> 
> I have a couple hundred hours on an 1428V, great machine, rock solid dependability also.


Its a 1215 and kinda weak but for a little tractor you can't ask for much .

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Today's efforts


----------



## briantutt

dancan said:


> Today's efforts


dang, all I did was clean out the chicken coop and set out some trail cams

Brian


----------



## Relex

Axfarmer said:


> View attachment 523154
> View attachment 523153
> View attachment 523152
> View attachment 523151
> View attachment 523150
> I have not posted here in a while but my firewood addiction is alive and well. No cutting this hot summer but I'm headed back to the wood lot soon, not much left to split here.



Nice stacks ! In your last picture by the house how many cords is that (rough estimate)?


----------



## Axfarmer

Relex said:


> Nice stacks ! In your last picture by the house how many cords is that (rough estimate)?


Relex, that pile is 16 ft long, 5feet high and about 40" deep. A little under 2 cord by my approximation. That's not my house, it's one of my garages.


----------



## briantutt

Made this stack today, free up some table space. As soon as it cools off a bit I can start cutting again.


Brian


----------



## Philbert

briantutt said:


> Made this stack today, free up some table space.


Nice!

Looks sturdy, simple, and effective.

I like the addition of the chain hanging!

Philbert


----------



## 95custmz

Just got the $20 garage sale 031AV running today. Changed the spark plug, dialed in the carb, and cut a few logs today.


----------



## ri chevy

Where's the video? Lol. C'mon, you know we want to see it and hear it.


----------



## 95custmz

LOL. I do have a video. I've tried uploading it on photo bucket with no luck. I'll keep trying.


----------



## ri chevy

Just funnin ya. Lol


----------



## 95custmz

Here it is. I still have to fine tune the idle (LA) screw. :


----------



## ri chevy

Cool.


----------



## Cambium

That time of year we start thinking about splitting and burning again.

New delivery yesterday... Arborist said Hickory and Oak.







Cedar on left from previous drop..






Can you smell it?






Close ups. Let me test my knowledge... Red Oak?






White Oak?






I didnt see any hickory...maybe underneath.


----------



## johnnyballs

i see some smoothbark or "shellbark" hickory in there...some people around here also call it "pignut"...


----------



## woodguy105

Wayyyyy behind this year.


----------



## Oldmaple

New woodshed at the homestead of Oldmaple. Time for the boys and I to get to work. Spot is kind of messy so cleanup is in order.




Then to building.
















Found a better use for it. Size is 24'x16' so it should hold 12 full cords by my math if it's all stacked 4' high. I used some white pine slabs I milled out of some logs that I had laying around for the purlins. The metal roofing came off of another building I had torn down so I didn't have to buy all the materials. The sidewalls are from the sides of a contractors dump truck that I cut off so I could build my chipper truck. Now to fill it (after the ping pong game is over of course).


----------



## zogger

Oldmaple said:


> New woodshed at the homestead of Oldmaple. Time for the boys and I to get to work. Spot is kind of messy so cleanup is in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then to building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a better use for it. Size is 24'x16' so it should hold 12 full cords by my math if it's all stacked 4' high. I used some white pine slabs I milled out of some logs that I had laying around for the purlins. The metal roofing came off of another building I had torn down so I didn't have to buy all the materials. The sidewalls are from the sides of a contractors dump truck that I cut off so I could build my chipper truck. Now to fill it (after the ping pong game is over of course).



Nice! Having helpers to help build, even nicer! It looks strong enough unless you get like five feet of snow/ice, that would be the only thing I would worry about.


----------



## Philbert

Looks like a nice family project. I would have trouble filling that just with firewood. 

Philbert


----------



## Oldmaple

zogger said:


> Nice! Having helpers to help build, even nicer! It looks strong enough unless you get like five feet of snow/ice, that would be the only thing I would worry about.


I figured I'd (okay maybe not me but one of the helpers) be getting the snow rake out if there is too much snow.


----------



## Erik B

@Oldmaple Now that you have your rec center built, when are the guys gonna start on the wood shed?


----------



## Jere39

Very nice job. And, I bet the young men will forever benefit from experiences like that. Skills, and can-do attitude last forever.
Good luck on the fill.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Polished the wedge with 20 cords of Oak. I blunt the top corner on purpose, as I have bump the back of my hand on it a few times.


----------



## ri chevy

Looks strong!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Actually it is an interesting wedge. It is scalloped for one (another AS member noticed that some time ago, I did not.) And case welded vertically, the transition between paint and no paint.


----------



## briantutt

My wife said there was too much shade on the pool on Sunday. 362XP and 55 beg to differ. Man was she laughing...








Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Nice! Ask and you shall receive. Is that red oak?


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> Nice! Ask and you shall receive. Is that red oak?


Looks to me that would be in the White Oak family.......leaves are lobed and rounded. Red's leaves are sharply pointed.


----------



## briantutt

right it is white oak. which is great if you want to build a bridge, not so fun to split. There is zero red oak on our property, all white.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Wow. I was going by the center. Looked red. I couldn't zoom in enough to see the leaves clearly. Lol


----------



## briantutt

The tree is wet from rain so it does look a little more red than when fresh cut.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

I just got a small load from the side of the road. A power company cut down from the last little storm. All I can say is it was free for the taking. Lol
This was the obvious piece that was touching the wire. 









It all adds up at the end. Maybe a few weeks worth of winter warmth. Lol


----------



## briantutt

power line wood is easiest!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

I don't usually take it, but it was only 2 houses away from me. Kind of helped out my neighbor a little. Lol. Plus I was bored and needed some wood to make a few videos and try out a few saws.


----------



## chipper1

ri chevy said:


> I just got a small load from the side of the road. A power company cut down from the last little storm. All I can say is it was free for the taking. Lol
> This was the obvious piece that was touching the wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all adds up at the end. Maybe a few weeks worth of winter warmth. Lol


Nice score chevy.
Are you sure that wasn't cut by a ported saw with a dull chain and the rakers too high .


----------



## briantutt

I got almost 10 cord off one person's property where power company cleared. Owner just wanted it gone. best part is the had limbed it all and piled the logs.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Yup. Easy plucking for sure.
Takes a little fun out of dropping the trees though. Lol


----------



## briantutt

I thought it would be safer but I was trying to push the pile apart for easier cutting. the end of one log slipped out of the bucket, sprung up and smashed right through the bobcat windshield. scared the crap out of me. log end stopped about a foot from my face.

Brian


----------



## chipper1

briantutt said:


> I thought it would be safer but I was trying to push the pile apart for easier cutting. the end of one log slipped out of the bucket, sprung up and smashed right through the bobcat windshield. scared the crap out of me. log end stopped about a foot from my face.
> 
> Brian


Scary stuff Brian.
Glad your ok.


----------



## ri chevy




----------



## briantutt

chipper1 said:


> Scary stuff Brian.
> Glad your ok.


yeah, needless to say I stopped doing that and just cut the logs in place.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

got my new shelf outfitted proper now.





Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. Looks like a shelf at a local dealer. Very neat and organized.


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> got my new shelf outfitted proper now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


What model of 1992 Crestliner is sitting behind that shelf? I have a Phantom 196.


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> What model of 1992 Crestliner is sitting behind that shelf? I have a Phantom 196.


it's a 170 sport fish. It's the boat my dad used to make the first GPS map of Mille Lacs lake with. the "walleye whiffer" probably has over 10000 hours on the motor. rebuilt at least once.





Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> it's a 170 sport fish. It's the boat my dad used to make the first GPS map of Mille Lacs lake with. the "walleye whiffer" probably has over 10000 hours on the motor. rebuilt at least once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Awesome. What motor?


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Awesome. What motor?


evinrude 120 v4

Brian


----------



## zogger

Hey, east coast boys, headsup! Gas pipeline break in alabama is no joke, fuel prices will spike soon. Time to go scrounge up gas for your cans.

No woodin' for zoggie this week, back went out and I went down hard. Sucks because it has been dry and I can go offroad easy. Today is first day I could walk without a stick, first two days I had to painfully crawl. And it's goofy, the other day I was fine, did chores, walked the dogs, did my treebranch chinups, went to do some carpentry and bent over to pick up a dropped nail..SPROINGGGGG! Ibuprofen is your fren....


----------



## ri chevy

Sorry to hear. Hope you get well soon. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tomtrees58

next years wood


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## ri chevy

Wow. No fair. The average member could never compete with you. Lol


----------



## ri chevy

You use machinery to cut and split. Lol
Most of us do all that by manpower. Only the chainsaw. 
But your piles are always very impressive!


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> Wow. No fair. The average member could never compete with you. Lol


too bad I can't double or triple like!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

I am just a one man show. Lol


----------



## ri chevy

I hear you Brian.


----------



## ri chevy

tomtrees58 said:


>


I know your holding back. I have seen your mountainous wood piles before. Come on. Show em.


----------



## briantutt

Mowing hunting trails, I think I found a red oak [emoji3] might have to cut it down to check for sure!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Wow. Big tree. Have someone film you when you drop it!


----------



## briantutt

yeah, I would guess about 30 inches maybe. I will bring a string and do the math on my next pass.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Cool.


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> Mowing hunting trails, I think I found a red oak [emoji3] might have to cut it down to check for sure!
> 
> Brian


Well it's dead so you may as well turn it into firewood


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Well it's dead so you may as well turn it into firewood


I know, those leaves that are not green I am certain = dead for sure.

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> I know, those leaves that are not green I am certain = dead for sure.
> 
> Brian


You are lucky. Up by my cabin the oaks are at the north end of their range and only rarely reach 20".


----------



## briantutt

briantutt said:


> yeah, I would guess about 30 inches maybe. I will bring a string and do the math on my next pass.
> 
> Brian


So string measures 6ft, 11 inches. some fuzzy math and I get about 26.5 inches diameter. that would make some firewood!





Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Yes it will. But you gotta haul it out.


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> Yes it will. But you gotta haul it out.


True! and my dad would take the first 16 feet or so for saw logs, I think I will leave it be!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Cool.


----------



## tomtrees58

last weeks removals 15 truck loads


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## ri chevy

Nice


----------



## treebilly

Was that a big white oak Tom? 
I'm still trying to figure out if I'm jealous of you or just plain despise you


----------



## ri chevy

You don't send any wood to a saw mill? Or do you just sell it as firewood?


----------



## cantoo

ri chevy, most mills won't take yard trees. Too many hidden treasures in them.


----------



## ri chevy

Ahhh. Good point. Didn't even think about that.


----------



## tomtrees58

white oak yes we have 2 saw mills here on L I will not take back yard wood


----------



## ri chevy

Good point.


----------



## ri chevy

Do you have any photos of your mill running?


----------



## briantutt

okay this is lame compared to what tomtrees posts but this is that white oak I dropped a few pages back, 22 inches at the stump. Soooooo many bleeping branches! that is the worst part about taking one down in the yard.





Brian


----------



## tomtrees58

briantutt said:


> okay this is lame compared to what tomtrees posts but this is that white oak I dropped a few pages back, 22 inches at the stump. Soooooo many bleeping branches! that is the worst part about taking one down in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## tomtrees58

last months job


----------



## briantutt

tomtrees58 said:


> last months job



I will watch that tomorrow but I am 100% sure I will only feel envy...

Brian


----------



## Bigfir

Last years fir on the ground and the resulting stack. feels so good when it is done!


----------



## Bigfir

And grabbed a little load the other day the easy way. Buddy loaded his trailer for me, I didn't have to put gloves on or even put my beer down......


----------



## briantutt

Bigfir said:


> And grabbed a little load the other day the easy way. Buddy loaded his trailer for me, I didn't have to put gloves on or even put my beer down......View attachment 526739
> View attachment 526740
> View attachment 526741


cheater!

Brian


----------



## bigwhiteash

This is where I was at last month..all red oak, white oak and bitternut hickory..


----------



## svk

bigwhiteash said:


> This is where I was at last month..all red oak, white oak and bitternut hickory..View attachment 526912


Very impressive that you can stack nearly vertically without having to criss cross the ends!


----------



## bigwhiteash

Yeah, they stay put pretty good if I'm careful with how I stack the front but..don't sneeze, haha!


----------



## ri chevy

It is impressive now that it was mentioned. All my stacks wash out as soon as they dry out and shrink.


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## turnkey4099

ri chevy said:


> It is impressive now that it was mentioned. All my stacks wash out as soon as they dry out and shrink.



Ricks of wood never stop shifting. I have some 15 cords locust I split/piled some 20 years ago. Both ends blew out after about 12 years and now the outside ricks are about ready to fall over.


----------



## SierraWoodsman

I got this year's word all split finally






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Started sorting/splitting/stacking. Goose season opens in the morning.





Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Good luck Brian.
Be safe.


----------



## upstateny

Terrible picture in the rain tonight of a load I brought home and my splitter/split pile.


----------



## briantutt

upstateny said:


> Terrible picture in the rain tonight of a load I brought home and my splitter/split pile.View attachment 527309


are you on a river?

Brian


----------



## Ronaldo

briantutt said:


> Started sorting/splitting/stacking. Goose season opens in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


You got the 870 covered in dura coat or cera kote?


----------



## briantutt

Ronaldo said:


> You got the 870 covered in dura coat or cera kote?


yes it is cera kote, good call. it was my grandfather's and getting rusty, now it will last for decades.

Brian


----------



## upstateny

briantutt said:


> are you on a river?
> 
> Brian


No, thats actually the road. But there is a canal about 100 or so yards behind my property


----------



## Cambium

What pink?






The Cedar Scent is amazing!






Want to make some kindling from it


----------



## briantutt

Cambium said:


> What pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cedar Scent is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to make some kindling from it


Nice! That would be a treat to have a few of those logs.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

Skidded this stuff out to work area yesterday. Dad helped me drop about 20 more trees today. He pushes with bobcat after I notch them so they for sure drop where we want. I dropped 3 red oak in a cluster, one of which my 24 inch bar on the 362 didn't make it through, that will spoil me splitting that!

Brian


----------



## 95custmz

Got the Stihls and Poulan out today to cut down some dead standing ash (with poison ivy). Everything went smooth until the tree fell and landed on a yellow jacket, underground nest. And if that wasn't bad enough, stepped on a damn squirrel and scared the chit outta me. LOL


----------



## Cambium

briantutt said:


> Nice! That would be a treat to have a few of those logs.
> 
> Brian



Thanks. Yeah, I Wish there was more around. That and Cherry.
Couple more as I split for Kindling..






I did 3 buckets worth. Need much more as sometimes I light the stove twice a day even in winter. That's not the stove. That's my older smaller stove just sitting in the garage.


----------



## robespierre

Love your prep work Cambium. I sometimes forget to make enough kindling and it sucks trying to get a good fire going without it. I will start my kindling this weekend. Thanks for the reminder.

I burned a bunch of that same cedar last year and it smells awesome. Even the asthmatic kid next door doesn't mind it too much.haha


----------



## briantutt

I pick up all of the splitter debris and throw it in boxes then whenever I need to light the stove I just set a box in on some newspaper.

Brian


----------



## Ronaldo

Cambium said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I Wish there was more around. That and Cherry.
> Couple more as I split for Kindling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 3 buckets worth. Need much more as sometimes I light the stove twice a day even in winter. That's not the stove. That's my older smaller stove just sitting in the garage.


Why are you needing to light a fire so often? Away from home a lot or stove doesn't hold coals well????


----------



## Cambium

Ronaldo said:


> Why are you needing to light a fire so often? Away from home a lot or stove doesn't hold coals well????



Daytime gets warm enough where I don't need it many times (the downside of living near the coast & having new walls, windows, insulation & low ceilings) so I don't keep it going during the day as it would get too stuffy inside.

Depending on the temps outside I don't fill up the stove at night so there's no hot coals in the morning. So typically I light it in the morning and again in the evening.

Unless of course the Polar Vortex is nearby then it's burning 24/7 with no kindling needed. 

Lastly... the stove is steel so while it's great to start the fires (warms up fast), it cools down fast as well so you lose the window of opportunity to just throw a piece in there.


----------



## rwoods

Not quite up to TomTrees standard, but here are our stockpiles for the upcoming season which begins this Saturday. 

Split and ready to load:








Waiting to be bucked and split:





Thanks to a lot of volunteers and donations of tree service companies to the Greene County Firewood Ministry,

Ron


----------



## briantutt

rwoods said:


> Not quite up to TomTrees standard, but here are our stockpiles for the upcoming season which begins this Saturday.
> 
> Split and ready to load:
> View attachment 528192
> 
> View attachment 528193
> 
> 
> View attachment 528194
> 
> 
> Waiting to be bucked and split:
> View attachment 528195
> View attachment 528196
> View attachment 528197
> 
> 
> Thanks to a lot of volunteers and donations of tree service companies to the Greene County Firewood Ministry,
> 
> Ron


wow, that is amazing!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Amen. Good deeds there for sure. Nice little operation.


----------



## Philbert

rwoods said:


> Not quite up to TomTrees standard, but here are our stockpiles for the upcoming season which begins this Saturday.


*! ! !*

(So is that wood to be sold, or to be distributed to folks in need?)

Philbert


----------



## macattack_ga

Philbert said:


> *! ! !*
> 
> (So is that wood to be sold, or to be distributed to folks in need?)
> 
> Philbert



http://public.greenevillewoodministry.com/wp/?page_id=1553


----------



## rwoods

Philbert, 

Wood is given. Local food bank qualifies the recipients. And a few folks come and work for wood. I don't have the exact number but I believe over a 1000 loads were delivered last year.

From just two churches combining their firewood programs a few years ago, this ministry has really grown to include many participants and beneficiaries. Folks in need can stay warm, law violators can do required community service, trusted county inmates can get out of jail and jail food for a day, local governments get some disposal relief, youth get exposed to hard honest work, tree service companies and their customers get some relief through easy disposal of stems and large limbs, homeowners and others get some free labor, some of us get needed exercise as well as our saws, and all workers get some good home cooking from the various church folk that rotate preparation of breakfast and lunch each Saturday from October through April. Many businesses and civic organizations have assisted through donations or reduced charges or equipment. I couldn't begin to list them all; some are members here. Splitters, trailers, skid steers, porta-potties, chainsaws, repairs, chains, oil, mix, gloves, food, hydraulic hoses and fittings, you name it someone has given or lent it.

Ron


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!


----------



## rwoods

I see macattack has posted a link to our website. I see my ugly mug in the next to last picture of the Florida group. That was several years ago, I look a lot better now.  That was also where I did a little fence posting. 




Just bent the bar as you can't hurt an old MAC.

Ron


----------



## Philbert

I have put in a few hours at Denny's Interfaith Caregivers firewood ministry up this way (about 2 hour north); hard to keep up with all the groups. 

Great thing that you are doing. 

Great to have that kind of indoor space!

Philbert


----------



## rwoods

We are certainly blessed. I have met quite a few folks by volunteering there. Space is the remains of an old manufacturing plant that made fins for practice bombs. We used to cut out side the gates in the parking lot where the ground is full of metal filings - talk about something that will dull a chain fast - granite gravel and iron. Local businessman lets us use the property. Another furnishes the shipping container. Another a skid steer, etc. etc. Splitter duty has caused the most injuries; multiple finger tips lost. Chunking wood and cutting are about equal in ER visits. Ron


----------



## Logger nate

rwoods said:


> Philbert,
> 
> Wood is given. Local food bank qualifies the recipients. And a few folks come and work for wood. I don't have the exact number but I believe over a 1000 loads were delivered last year.
> 
> From just two churches combining their firewood programs a few years ago, this ministry has really grown to include many participants and beneficiaries. Folks in need can stay warm, law violators can do required community service, trusted county inmates can get out of jail and jail food for a day, local governments get some disposal relief, youth get exposed to hard honest work, tree service companies and their customers get some relief through easy disposal of stems and large limbs, homeowners and others get some free labor, some of us get needed exercise as well as our saws, and all workers get some good home cooking from the various church folk that rotate preparation of breakfast and lunch each Saturday from October through April. Many businesses and civic organizations have assisted through donations or reduced charges or equipment. I couldn't begin to list them all; some are members here. Splitters, trailers, skid steers, porta-potties, chainsaws, repairs, chains, oil, mix, gloves, food, hydraulic hoses and fittings, you name it someone has given or lent it.
> 
> Ron


That's awesome!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Wow, what a domino effect! There are a lot, a lot, of pieces to that beautiful puzzle. People rubbing shoulders with good people. It is a contagious energy. 
Sometimes individually, I question if I am being used, or taken advantage of, and tend to be somewhat guardful, or less giving than I could be. 
In the end there are givers and receivers. We all are, or have been both, haven't we? The hope is todays receivers will give back to someone down the line. What has happened here is a paradigm shift in many unexpected directions, and a step into the broader circle of each individuals 'community'. Wow indeed...
People will come together if the cause is right...


----------



## briantutt

This is that big red oak, that's my 362XP with 24 inch bar on it. I think I "need" a 3120XP now...or have to invite Heimann up here to get that stump down.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Just buy a 32 or 36 inch bar and chain for the occasional large tree.
You got quite a load there.


----------



## briantutt

working on it, but it goes a lot slower looking over my shoulder every 2 minutes. There is a big male black bear out here that took my nephews deer from him the other night after he got one bow hunting. it stashed it in the swamp about 100 yards from where I am cutting.

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Sh*t. You need to pack some heat! For personal protection.


----------



## briantutt

I am! 

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

You gotta be situationally aware of your surroundings. Lol


----------



## briantutt

I have the Glock on me but that would probably just make it angry so I have my 7mm rem mag with me too. From the trail cam about 50 feet from where I am cutting.

















Brian


----------



## Sandhill Crane

First thing is I'd get a dog so you know if the bear is around. Then some plastic wedges to barely keep the kerf open and try noodling the standing stump into quarters. Too much wedge up top and you will pinch when you do the cut off the stump. Just a thought.
Edit after seeing the pictures... Leave the damn stump.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice little bear family there.


----------



## briantutt

Sandhill Crane said:


> First thing is I'd get a dog so you know if the bear is around. Then some plastic wedges to barely keep the kerf open and try noodling the standing stump into quarters. Too much wedge up top and you will pinch when you do the cut off the stump. Just a thought.
> Edit after seeing the pictures... Leave the damn stump.


laughing pretty good after that one. Noodling is a good idea, I only want to cut it because it has a week's worth the heat in it!

Brian


----------



## briantutt

Almost a load today

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

That trailer is begging for mercy!


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> That trailer is begging for mercy!


yeah it has seen better days

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Carried a lot of wood though I bet.


----------



## briantutt

I have probably hauled roughly 70 to 100 cord with it at least. the salt in the winter did it in, moving bobcat between places to plow here, dad's, BIL etc.

Brian


----------



## cantoo

Brian, you should have a buddy with you when you are cutting. He doesn't even have to work just have him around. Do you know anybody that would hang around and drink your beer while you cut? Maybe a buddy with bad knees and can't run too fast? You don't have to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun your buddy.


----------



## ri chevy

Lol


----------



## briantutt

cantoo said:


> Brian, you should have a buddy with you when you are cutting. He doesn't even have to work just have him around. Do you know anybody that would hang around and drink your beer while you cut? Maybe a buddy with bad knees and can't run too fast? You don't have to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun your buddy.


right, a decoy buddy!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Lol


----------



## ri chevy

Tie his show laces together.


----------



## Marine5068

zogger said:


> Nice! Having helpers to help build, even nicer! It looks strong enough unless you get like five feet of snow/ice, that would be the only thing I would worry about.


Nice work, but I couldn't build that way up here in Ontario. If I did, it'd collapse in the first snowfall.
Last year I 36" of snow on my roof at one point. Had to go up and shovel it all off then deal with the mess on the ground and it took me 7 hours of hard labor.
Our building code is very strict about structural requirements for just that reason.


----------



## Philbert

briantutt said:


> it goes a lot slower looking over my shoulder every 2 minutes. There is a big male black bear out here . . . about 100 yards from where I am cutting.



Drill a hole in the stump.

Pour in some honey.

Leave a maul next to it . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Marine5068

My Cherry logs and started on splitting stacking it all. I have one more half-cord load to go get on Tuesday.
Man that Cherry is friggin heavy. I had a good workout the four trips to my buddy's woodlot, but also got a good tan...bonus.


----------



## svk

Wow great pictures. 

Not many bears up by my cabin anymore. The wolves eat them in the winter if they can find their den (no that's not a joke). Place is overrun with wolves but moose, deer, and to some point bear continue to decline.


----------



## cantoo

Marine, my guys just set a house in Harlowe yesterday. They said it was a little remote, motels had no tv or wifi and no restaurant in sight. They drove all the way to Comfort Inn for the 2nd night. Spoiled I say.


----------



## briantutt

Load 2 finally on the ground.

Brian


----------



## svk

You might want to trash that fender before it gouges a tire!


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> You might want to trash that fender before it gouges a tire!


yeah, it's not doing much "fending" anymore.

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> yeah, it's not doing much "fending" anymore.
> 
> Brian


On a side note, if you need a fender for legal means cut off the rusty part and get a chunk of plastic and bolt it to whats left of the fender. Some folks are concerned about that and some aren't.


----------



## johnnyballs

svk said:


> You might want to trash that fender before it gouges a tire!


a couple zip screws, cable ties, and some gorilla tape and he's all set....lol....don't forget bunjee cords...


----------



## Marine5068

cantoo said:


> Marine, my guys just set a house in Harlowe yesterday. They said it was a little remote, motels had no tv or wifi and no restaurant in sight. They drove all the way to Comfort Inn for the 2nd night. Spoiled I say.


nice
Most people only think of Ontario as the southern section of the province and forget about the huge expanse of the north.
Big place Ontario is.


----------



## Marine5068

Here's some more Cherry logs for my firewood stacks for next years burn.
Heavy shite....Trailer was squatting and I could feel the weight when driving.
Smells great when I come out my front door though.


----------



## Marshy

Moving the pile, well half of it.


----------



## ri chevy

Wow! Awesome setup there.


----------



## Marshy

Thanks but I can't take all credit. The wagon belongs to the neighbor but I will have one in the future. I figure that's easily 1 cord and the wagon could handle more.


----------



## ri chevy

That looks more like 2 or more.


----------



## stihl023/5

Got this one full


----------



## cantoo

Started in on the ash.


----------



## leadarrows




----------



## briantutt

Load 3 in the yard, almost all white oak, part of the big red oak (the measuring tape is on that). That huge poplar I dropped just to finish the load off but was to tired to finish chunking it.

Brian


----------



## briantutt

leadarrows said:


> View attachment 529261


man you better start splitting! impressive pile there.

Brian


----------



## CaseyForrest

Since I ditched the pallet/basket idea, this is where the magic happens now. 






Logs are staged just behind me. I'm getting ready to start a second row. 

I also finally got around to building my "tap and cut" The tape and crayon was getting real old. 






sent from a field


----------



## ri chevy

All you guys with all your fancy carts. Here is how I get my wood out of the forest. 





And the end result.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

CasyForest: If you are splitting that small you really might want to try my SSHD.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 529737
> 
> CasyForest: If you are splitting that small you really might want to try my SSHD.



Sounds like you need a right hand man.....

Not everything is that small. I do about 50/50 so I can stuff the stove full for overnighters. Smaller stuff is for filling the gaps.


----------



## ReggieT

svk said:


> Wow great pictures.
> 
> Not many bears up by my cabin anymore. The wolves eat them in the winter if they can find their den (no that's not a joke). Place is overrun with wolves but moose, deer, and to some point bear continue to decline.


YIKES!!!
Some [email protected]#$ wolves huh or do they just quadruple team the bear and rip em to shreds?


----------



## svk

ReggieT said:


> YIKES!!!
> Some [email protected]#$ wolves huh or do they just quadruple team the bear and rip em to shreds?


They travel in packs. Sometimes a dozen or more. And attacking a hibernating animal isn't much of a fight especially if it's a little one.


----------



## cuttinman

One more rack to go. Had a new enclosure installed to keep the weather off. Can get racks 20ft x 7 ft high in the center. I like drive thru unloading.


----------



## Logger nate

Running out of room


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> Just buy a 32 or 36 inch bar and chain for the occasional large tree.
> You got quite a load there.


will husky 268 pull a 32 inch or 36 inch bar and chain? they don't seem to make longer than 28 inches for my 362XP. what groove width on long bars? .050, .058, .063?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

I am not sure. Best check with the Husky guys. Lol


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> will husky 268 pull a 32 inch or 36 inch bar and chain? they don't seem to make longer than 28 inches for my 362XP. what groove width on long bars? .050, .058, .063?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Well if absolutely needed it could with skip chain but I wouldn't run more than 28" and even then you are pushing it for that saw.

If over 28" its preferable to have .063 but again for occasional use any width will work.


----------



## briantutt

I have not cut a lot with the 268 but it has more ccs than the 362XP but the 362XP is faster RPMs. The 24 inch stays on it all the time for felling trees. Get on out and get the tree down. Maybe I will get a 28 inch for that rather than something even longer on the 268.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

What are the cc's for that 268?


----------



## briantutt

67 for the 268, 62 for the 362XP 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Ok. TY. 28" would probably be the max bar. If you went to 32, you probably would need a full skip chain.


----------



## briantutt

thanks guys, a 28 it is 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik B

Finally got caught up on getting all of my rounds split and stacked today. Now I have to cut more rounds. 3 years ahead and trying to stay that way.


----------



## briantutt

Erik B said:


> Finally got caught up on getting all of my rounds split and stacked today. Now I have to cut more rounds. 3 years ahead and trying to stay that way.


impressive, I would love to be that far ahead. Decoy buddy coming tomorrow to help me for a few hours. Maybe we can pull out 2 loads.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

cuttinman said:


> One more rack to go. Had a new enclosure installed to keep the weather off. Can get racks 20ft x 7 ft high in the center. I like drive thru unloading.View attachment 529858



I looked into one like that Versa Building I think. A 20ft deep, 40ft across, 12ft tall walls was $12k. 50lb snow load, 150mph wind. (yeah, we get 100 mph winds in the winter!) I didn't think that was too bad. Would be to roof in my processor.


----------



## briantutt

Load 4 in the yard, mostly red and white oak, one poplar. bunch of trees staged for tomorrow. so much easier with a helper. only out there 3.5 hours, got the load and dragged the trees out in that time.













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Got load 5 out today, all white and red oak. 









staging area is getting pretty clear now 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Wow. Lotsa wood for you. They are big loads.


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> Wow. Lotsa wood for you. They are big loads.


yeah, I figure if I am dragging all that stuff out there better make it count.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Yup. Maximize the trips out.


----------



## Marine5068

stihl023/5 said:


> Got this one full


I see lots of Maple....Love Maple


----------



## ri chevy

Nice and neat there!


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> Here's some more Cherry logs for my firewood stacks for next years burn.
> Heavy shite....Trailer was squatting and I could feel the weight when driving.
> Smells great when I come out my front door though.
> 
> View attachment 528721


Had first fire of the season in the woodstove today...still burning.



Here's two of the four racks full of Cherry and a bit of Maple spilt and ready for next years burn.
I will set up the other stacks out on wood pallets and take some pics as I go at it this week.


----------



## Wowzer

Stacked a little slab wood this weekend, going to use it for started wood, and for the days you don't need full body wood.


----------



## svk

Some of those slabs look like good sized splits. Nice score!


----------



## Wowzer

svk said:


> Some of those slabs look like good sized splits. Nice score!


 
It wasn't too bad the bottom wasn't so good. But for what it's for it will do the job. Just should of had another root beer or 2 to get me through the pain of stacking it


----------



## Wowzer

the Fiskar got a little lunch time snack!


----------



## briantutt

so the ritual begins started splitting last night.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Keep the fire going like the Olympic torch? Lol


----------



## briantutt

I just burn the tiny branches that I trip on after they break off loading and dumping the rounds. white oak has some many tiny little annoying branches everywhere!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Good idea.


----------



## treebilly

A bit of the wood hauled to my friend's house tonight. I'm on a sewer line replacement job right now. Some of these were right over the pipe so I guess it's been in the ground a while


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. Good deal.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

Got some splitting done


----------



## ri chevy

Looks like you need a bigger storage shed. Lol
Nice and neat job.


----------



## Marine5068

treebilly said:


> View attachment 530908
> View attachment 530909
> A bit of the wood hauled to my friend's house tonight. I'm on a sewer line replacement job right now. Some of these were right over the pipe so I guess it's been in the ground a while


Is it Maple?


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> Had first fire of the season in the woodstove today...still burning.
> View attachment 530706
> 
> 
> Here's two of the four racks full of Cherry and a bit of Maple spilt and ready for next years burn.
> I will set up the other stacks out on wood pallets and take some pics as I go at it this week.
> 
> View attachment 530708


Some of the twisted Cherry needed persuasion.


----------



## briantutt

aerial view!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskokaSplitter

ri chevy said:


> Looks like you need a bigger storage shed. Lol
> Nice and neat job.


That is the smallest one 
two to the left of it. Biggest one in the middle. Lol.


----------



## treebilly

Marine5068 said:


> Is it Maple?


Some of it. Also some white oak. Later in the day I added a few nice beech logs. Hauled about five more cord worth today. He will be sitting pretty for next winter


----------



## Marine5068

We don't see a lot of Beech firewood here, but we do have some Beech trees.
Done filling up the under-deck racks and now on to stacking the rest of the Cherry, Ash and Maple on wood pallets to season for a year or two.
Any hints of what to do to over-Winter the stacks? I may just cover the tops for Winter then remove the cover after Spring thaw.


----------



## Marine5068

Under Deck racks


----------



## Cowboy254

briantutt said:


> so the ritual begins started splitting last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



That's a nice firepit with the deer and trees. There's a guy locally (it's not me, I'm nowhere near that competent) who does some great designs, this one with a snow and ski patrol theme. I feel that I should attribute it but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to his business here. Still, if you google Whipps designs you'll find them.


----------



## ri chevy

Cool!


----------



## svk

Kind of like the Star Wars star destroyer cut out I saw somewhere. (Possibly in here).


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Kind of like the Star Wars star destroyer cut out I saw somewhere. (Possibly in here).


it was the Death Star

Brian


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> it was the Death Star
> 
> Brian


I'm an idiot. Of course it was the Death Star! Please don't tell anyone about this indiscretion. Lol.


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> I'm an idiot. Of course it was the Death Star! Please don't tell anyone about this indiscretion. Lol.


copy that, nobody else will know...

Brian


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> I'm an idiot. Of course it was the Death Star! Please don't tell anyone about this indiscretion. Lol.



I'm sure anyone could make that mistake about that star death destroyer thingy.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> I'm sure anyone could make that mistake about that star death destroyer thingy.


Tell that to a true Star Wars fan lol.


----------



## 95custmz

Just got some Ash and Black Walnut stacked the other day. It's on its way out tomorrow for firewood delivery. I'm running behind on wood. Have to cut some more standing dead Ash this weekend.


----------



## briantutt

svk said:


> Tell that to a true Star Wars fan lol.


is that fire pit aggressor class or imperial , maybe victory or gladiator class? or is it in the Super class?

Brian


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Just got some Ash and Black Walnut stacked the other day. It's on its way out tomorrow for firewood delivery. I'm running behind on wood. Have to cut some more standing dead Ash this weekend.



Nice use of the natural environment.


----------



## Jeffkrib

My latest load of old dead Ironbark. The pile is about 7ft high and only one row wide, hence the star pickets clamping it against the fence. Not very neat looking stack due to the fact I cu pieces t to various lengths. The timber looks good once wet.


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice use of the natural environment.


Yes, it's nice to have trees that are about 8 feet apart. . The only down side is that if it's stacked there for too long, the wood starts to dry...the pile shifts and falls... and I start all over again. LOL


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> My latest load of old dead Ironbark. The pile is about 7ft high and only one row wide, hence the star pickets clamping it against the fence. Not very neat looking stack due to the fact I cu pieces t to various lengths. The timber looks good once wet.
> 
> View attachment 531332
> 
> 
> View attachment 531333



Ironbark, now you're talking. It'll look good in the fire too. We don't have anything of that calibre here but there's grey box if you feel like a 40km drive (and feel like spending 6 months splitting it). But tell me, did you spray water from the hose for the second pic?


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> They travel in packs. Sometimes a dozen or more. And attacking a hibernating animal isn't much of a fight especially if it's a little one.


My uncle is up in the north east corner and they were logging some property off and came across a den. He said there were 15-20 pet collars in and around it. They dozed it over. Lots of folks complaining about missing pets and lack of animals to hunt. Wolves ain't no joke in northern MN.


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> My uncle is up in the north east corner and they were logging some property off and came across a den. He said there were 15-20 pet collars in and around it. They dozed it over. Lots of folks complaining about missing pets and lack of animals to hunt. Wolves ain't no joke in northern MN.


That is really sad to hear (about the collars). Is he up on the north shore? I think they are even worse up there than by me.


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> That is really sad to hear (about the collars). Is he up on the north shore? I think they are even worse up there than by me.


Little bit off. Crane lake to ely area. Just out of the BWCA. Lots of locals been trying to eradicate them since the animal activists got the season overturned. Not much left for deer or moose compared to years of the past. They get hungry I'm sure they will eat anything they take down.


----------



## svk

Yup lots and lots of wolves there too unfortunately.

It really is a travesty that the ability to control the overpopulation of the species has been pulled from the hands of folks with common sense and handed to government bureaucrats that are owned by special interests. There are no moose left and next to no deer. Wolves are getting hit by cars inside of city limits because they are in town grabbing dogs and cats. It's a sad deal all the way around.

Unfortunately we can only hope for an outbreak of mange to get these darn things under control.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> Ironbark, now you're talking. It'll look good in the fire too. We don't have anything of that calibre here but there's grey box if you feel like a 40km drive (and feel like spending 6 months splitting it). But tell me, did you spray water from the hose for the second pic?



Yep it's good stuff the old Ironbark, it's good in the shoulder seasons as it will burn slow if you put in 2 small pieces or it will crank out some serious heat if you fill the fire box up. It's relatively easy to split compared to box, most of the time the grain is not twisted and interlocked like box.
I hosed it just to see how red it would come up.


----------



## Marine5068

panolo said:


> My uncle is up in the north east corner and they were logging some property off and came across a den. He said there were 15-20 pet collars in and around it. They dozed it over. Lots of folks complaining about missing pets and lack of animals to hunt. Wolves ain't no joke in northern MN.


Wolves are awesome and actually hardly make any impact of wildlife. They keep the herds and genetic makeup of our wild animals strong and they should be protected at all costs.
Old wives tales of mad wolves are just that....tales.
If we live in their environment then we need to be responsible with our pets and keep them from running at large....I hear and see it all the time.
Our dog and past pets have always been safe and protected and we live in wolf, coyote and bear territory here. Make sure your dog is on your property in a fenced yard or in the house where it's safe and others are safe from it...easy peasy.
We're the irresponsible, lazy and the most destructive animal on this planet.
Don't believe everything negative you read about wild animals....it's usually a tall tale.


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Wolves are awesome and actually hardly make any impact of wildlife. They keep the herds and genetic makeup of our wild animals strong and they should be protected at all costs.


We've always gotten along in here but you are completely wrong about this. Wolves only taking the sick and weak is the biggest farce on the face of the earth. 

The problem is every other species are managed while wolves are not. Their numbers in my area are around 400 percent of what is considered healthy and as a result they eat everything in their paths. They need to be managed to what is heathy-for them and for other wildlife species. 

Even if they killed 3/4 of the wolves in northern MN it would take years for the deer population to rebound and the moose probably never will.


----------



## ri chevy

Coyotes up here are multiplying like rabbits.


----------



## briantutt

Ready for some bigger stuff now, 28 inch bar for the 362XP, that's a 20 on the 162 for comparison.








How much slop on that long of a chain?






Brian


----------



## svk

Nice new bar too!


----------



## chucker

where I fish on the gull river there were deer every night ! since the wolves showed up over the last 3 years on camp Ripley they have but all disappeared! howling like a pack sure does send the shivers up the back as well as send any deer in hearing distance on the run!! I wont miss the wolves' if they are ever lucky enough to disappear again!


----------



## muddstopper

Several years ago the Wildlife folks thought it would be a good ideal to reintroduce the red wolf to my area. Two showed up in my drive way and just about had my dog. I just happened to be cleaning my rife and saw them. I shot the first one just as it was about to grab my dog, and the second one when it came around my truck that was parked there. Both had tracking collars on them. I loaded them up and delivered them back to the wildlife folks, I am sure they found them, either by the tracking collars or the smell a few days later. I hate to sound anti wolf, but The reintroduction did not work and the remaining wolfs where trapped and moved someplace else. I know several folks that lost newborn calves to those wolfs. Now our problem is coyotes. You can hear then howling at night. Many reports of missing pets, almost daily. I shot one of them in the back yard also. He must of been a loner as my dog had him pinned to the ground when I put a bullet in his head.


----------



## briantutt

Philbert said:


> Those are still 'chips'.
> 
> View attachment 475872
> 
> 
> These are '_Noodles_'! More photos of noodles, along with a discussion on chain type, in this thread:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/what-would-be-the-best-chain-for-noodling.249146/
> 
> If your bar is not long enough, you can also hold the bar at an angle, such as in this video (may have to watch it on YouTube):
> 
> 
> Less chopping of the tough wood fibers/grain, and more cutting with the softer 'pith'(?).
> 
> Philbert



This is better





Brian


----------



## Philbert

briantutt said:


> This is better


Yes. Yes it is.

Philbert


----------



## briantutt

Got a little bit split today. Mostly finished mowing trails.












Brian


----------



## chucker

started splitting and stacking this area Saturday morning for next year if it lasts through the winter. 16' deep and 48' long with a stacked height of 5.5'.there's about 15 cord left to split and throw into the pile with the hopes of adding more to finish out 35 cords....top height should be around 12 feet of hardwood (red/white oak, maple, ash).


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> started splitting and stacking this area Saturday morning for next year if it lasts through the winter. 16' deep and 48' long with a stacked height of 5.5'.there's about 15 cord left to split and throw into the pile with the hopes of adding more to finish out 35 cords....top height should be around 12 feet of hardwood (red/white oak, maple, ash).


So you'll have all of that done by lunch today?


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> started splitting and stacking this area Saturday morning for next year if it lasts through the winter. 16' deep and 48' long with a stacked height of 5.5'.there's about 15 cord left to split and throw into the pile with the hopes of adding more to finish out 35 cords....top height should be around 12 feet of hardwood (red/white oak, maple, ash).


wow, just wow...

Brian


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> So you'll have all of that done by lunch today?


? probably before the rooster crows ... 3 weeks from now! maybe, cant get in a hurry while having fun with the hobby tool's. lol


----------



## Flymesouth

Good morning folks,
So recently here in my (sadly) gentrified community liberals have driven up housing costs etc. etc. This in turn has affected Utility service prices as well. So in a moment of clarity, I decided to offset my heat pump with wood. Long story short I ordered 3 3+ cord log loads from a guy who gets them from an export yard. They come post-peeler too meaning less bugs and mess! My question is this... outback I've give or take 5 cord split and stacked ordered,cut,split and stacked in the month of August. The remainder of my pile is inside my garage as the first load I bought in April and its already ready to burn seemingly. This outside stack Y'all reckon I should cover it? Maybe even just the top and sides down about afoot or so? Or just leave it open to the elements? Am a newbie to wood-burning for heat. But electricity costs are cutting into my beer funds! Any replies enthusiastically welcomed.

Cheers.


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S!

Nice stacks of wood.

You know what your weather is like - how wet do you think that your outside stacks will get uncovered? Is this wood that you are planning on burning this season, or seasoning for next year? 

(BTW - political commentary goes in the 'Political/Religious Views' thread - this one is about firewood.)

Philbert


----------



## Flymesouth

No Sir those stacks are for winter 2017. And our winters are relatively mild here honestly. But we do get heaps and heaps of rain! I just don't want to wind up with skanky stacks next winter. I've heard many different trains of thought on covering vs. open. And duly noted on the political front!


----------



## Philbert

When the wood is seasoning, you want lots of sun, and wind / air movement to let moisture escape. You stacks look pretty close (neatly) together, but have lots of spaces between splits - a nice compromise for a city lot. Once they are seasoned (unless you move them indoors, replacing what you burned this year), I would definitely cover the tops and sides loosely to keep them dry and ready to burn. Covering them now could lead to mildew, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Flymesouth

Thanks Philbert I'll do just that then. Leave it exposed until next late summer then swap it inside or cover it. And yes haha my neighbors feared I was going to be selling wood! Each load the guy showed up with would bring droves of neighbors out asking silly questions about why anyone would need so much wood. Am oddly proud of my citified stacks!

Cheers


----------



## Logger nate

Marine5068 said:


> Wolves are awesome and actually hardly make any impact of wildlife. They keep the herds and genetic makeup of our wild animals strong and they should be protected at all costs.
> Old wives tales of mad wolves are just that....tales.
> If we live in their environment then we need to be responsible with our pets and keep them from running at large....I hear and see it all the time.
> Our dog and past pets have always been safe and protected and we live in wolf, coyote and bear territory here. Make sure your dog is on your property in a fenced yard or in the house where it's safe and others are safe from it...easy peasy.
> We're the irresponsible, lazy and the most destructive animal on this planet.
> Don't believe everything negative you read about wild animals....it's usually a tall tale.


What???


----------



## Cowboy254

Flymesouth said:


> Good morning folks,
> So recently here in my (sadly) gentrified community liberals have driven up housing costs etc. etc. This in turn has affected Utility service prices as well. So in a moment of clarity, I decided to offset my heat pump with wood. Long story short I ordered 3 3+ cord log loads from a guy who gets them from an export yard. They come post-peeler too meaning less bugs and mess! My question is this... outback I've give or take 5 cord split and stacked ordered,cut,split and stacked in the month of August. The remainder of my pile is inside my garage as the first load I bought in April and its already ready to burn seemingly. This outside stack Y'all reckon I should cover it? Maybe even just the top and sides down about afoot or so? Or just leave it open to the elements? Am a newbie to wood-burning for heat. But electricity costs are cutting into my beer funds! Any replies enthusiastically welcomed.
> 
> Cheers.View attachment 531959



Granted, I'm on the other side of the planet. Still, I agree with Philbert. While it's drying out, sun and wind is excellent for seasoning. I don't think rain makes a great deal of difference at this stage. Once seasoned, you want to try to protect it from rain to keep it dry for burning and prevent festering moistness. Covering over the top to keep the worst of the rain off should do the job. My old man used to put corrugated iron over the top and it would provide an eve over the sides by about 6 inches which always worked well. Try to keep the bottom layer of firewood off the dirt as well. Cheerio.


----------



## ri chevy

I would also leave it uncovered to dry out a little first. Then cover it, but try and not let the cover touch the wood. You need wind and dry relative humidity to dry the wood.


----------



## bartman23

First year doing my own wood, just finished building wood shed just over 2 cords in there right now ash, box elder and poplar hoping to have it completely filled next year. Have another 1 1/2 cord behind another shed.


----------



## JoeOhio88

Adding some recent pics of our splitting area and wood stacks out back.





A view from the roof.


----------



## Flymesouth

Thanks gentlemen,
I'm going to walk away from the stacks and leave them be until next late summer for sure! And no dirt here, its on pallets on a huge concrete pad. So by the time I get through the 3.5 cord I have already in the garage I ought to be ready to move at least 3 cord inside then I can order another load or 2 to upset my neighbors again with the ratatat sound of the saw! Cheers
and thanks for the help! This seems like a well knit and cordial community!


----------



## TeeMan

bartman23 said:


> First year doing my own wood, just finished building wood shed just over 2 cords in there right now ash, box elder and poplar hoping to have it completely filled next year. Have another 1 1/2 cord behind another shed.



You are off to a great start for this being your first year!


----------



## ri chevy

Always gotta stay ahead.


----------



## bartman23

TeeMan said:


> You are off to a great start for this being your first year!



Unfortunatly the stove will claim all that wood this year as hers.


----------



## Philbert

Flymesouth said:


> . . .then I can order another load or 2 to upset my neighbors again with the ratatat sound of the saw!


If you are really cutting it all up in you driveway, you might want to think about a *good quality* electric chainsaw (not the $30 box store ones) . 

Lots of advantages for you and your neighbors: low noise, no smoke/smell, instant on/off, a lot less maintenance, etc. 

I will post a few links to related threads. 

Philbert


----------



## Flymesouth

Philbert,
Yeah I do it all in my driveway. I've no issues taking my time measuring, do cuts and roll and finish. That keeps me from beating the snot outta my chains. And my neighbors know better than to say anything about noise! Haha considering I'm the go to guy for borrowing pressure washers, heavy tools etc. And on an odd note I went down to the garage this morning and that 455 Rancher I've been using with zero hiccups now has decided to evacuate it's bowels of bar oil! Ugh! I knew this was an issue with early builds of this saw and mine ran through the 9+ cords with no leakage whatsoever. Disappointing to say the least! I had just blown her down,lubed it up and ran a fresh can of trufuel mix through it to sorta winterize it! Go figure.


----------



## Philbert

A lot of guys have ideas about electric saw, based on the $30 ones they have tried. But what would you expect from a $30 gas saw? That is why I stress the _*better*_ electric saws (I have a few . . .). I live on a 50 X 150' lot in the city and am never more than 100' from an outlet. No gas to buy/store/mix/spill/dispose of. No ethanol issues. No hard starting. No flooding. No carb, spark plug, air filter, fuel filter. It's ON or it's OFF.

Really nice for use at a fixed location around a home, garage, barn, etc., especially if you want to pick it up intermittently to do work, without coming in the house smelling like 2-cycle exhaust. Plus the noise issue. Obviously, not something to take into the woods, but I have also used them for storm clean up around the neighborhood

Sample threads:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/electric-chainsaws.285663/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/electric-chainsaws.252573/

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...w-used-stihl-e20-vs-new-makita-uc4030.174360/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-oregon-corded-electric-chainsaw.268379/

Philbert


----------



## wagz

hey guys. been awhile since i've been here. still burning. guess the EAB is useful for something...


----------



## Marine5068

bartman23 said:


> First year doing my own wood, just finished building wood shed just over 2 cords in there right now ash, box elder and poplar hoping to have it completely filled next year. Have another 1 1/2 cord behind another shed.


Great job on the shed and I'd say that you are WELL on your way to being ahead for seasoning firewood for years to come. 
How much do you generally burn per season?
That's about exactly what I was thinking of , to build my own wood shed.
I already have some fence boards to use from my parent's property. and I was thinking of laying down crushed stone and putting the pallets inside just like you did there.
What did you use for roofing material?
How much did it cost you for all materials? ...
Sorry for all the questions and no obligation to answer but if you don't mind telling....lol.
Thanks


----------



## bartman23

Marine5068 said:


> Great job on the shed and I'd say that you are WELL on your way to being ahead for seasoning firewood for years to come.
> How much do you generally burn per season?
> That's about exactly what I was thinking of , to build my own wood shed.
> I already have some fence boards to use from my parent's property. and I was thinking of laying down crushed stone and putting the pallets inside just like you did there.
> What did you use for roofing material?
> How much did it cost you for all materials? ...
> Sorry for all the questions and no obligation to answer but if you don't mind telling....lol.
> Thanks



Thanks I tried to make it look nice lol. Last winter was my first year burning and we went through 2 1/2 cords roughly but we cant usually keep the fire going 24/7. Was also a extremely mild winter not too many days colder than -25°C. For the roof I just threw some leftover sheets of osb on the top and covered with tarp for this year until I get some tin next spring. Overall cost was 5-600 dollars which lots of that could have been avoided with a much simpler design. Just bought lumber and started screwing it together and that was what I came up with. Attached pics give better idea of design


----------



## Marine5068

That's not bad at all. 
I have a bit of the lumber, but will need all the structural stuff.
I like your design for my place here and it's plenty big enough foe my shoulder-burning firewood needs by the looks of it.
My primary heat source is a large wood pellet stove of which I burn around 120 bags a season and I store them inside.
I was thinking of using tight spaced roof rafters and then putting PAL clear roofing on it to get suns heat on top in summer.
But that may cost way too much.
How big is it? What's the footprint of each cell and how high is the roof?


----------



## Ronaldo

Flymesouth said:


> And on an odd note I went down to the garage this morning and that 455 Rancher I've been using with zero hiccups now has decided to evacuate it's bowels of bar oil!


 Sometimes a thorough cleaning can cause the bar oil to leak out.........the built up sawdust tends to seal areas.


----------



## Zale

Flymesouth said:


> Good morning folks,
> So recently here in my (sadly) gentrified community liberals have driven up housing costs etc. etc. This in turn has affected Utility service prices as well. So in a moment of clarity, I decided to offset my heat pump with wood. Long story short I ordered 3 3+ cord log loads from a guy who gets them from an export yard. They come post-peeler too meaning less bugs and mess! My question is this... outback I've give or take 5 cord split and stacked ordered,cut,split and stacked in the month of August. The remainder of my pile is inside my garage as the first load I bought in April and its already ready to burn seemingly. This outside stack Y'all reckon I should cover it? Maybe even just the top and sides down about afoot or so? Or just leave it open to the elements? Am a newbie to wood-burning for heat. But electricity costs are cutting into my beer funds! Any replies enthusiastically welcomed.
> 
> Cheers.View attachment 531959



Get yourself a guard dog. Even liberals steal firewood.


----------



## Flymesouth

Had'nt given that much thought Ronaldo, but great point! I regularly blow this thing down after a days use anyways though...but who knows. Neighbor that works for a shop that redoes big milling bands said it might be that manufacturing debris finally broke loose inside it and to try turning the oiler down a notch (I leave it wide open). I'll look more into it tomorrow...I'm on my 2nd bottle of central Oregon pinot noir and in no shape to be playing with sharp objects haha!
Cheers


----------



## Flymesouth

Haha Zale,
True they do, but not from my yard! I've got 4 hd cameras and am (shhhhh don't tell) very well armed!


----------



## bartman23

Marine5068 said:


> That's not bad at all.
> I have a bit of the lumber, but will need all the structural stuff.
> I like your design for my place here and it's plenty big enough foe my shoulder-burning firewood needs by the looks of it.
> My primary heat source is a large wood pellet stove of which I burn around 120 bags a season and I store them inside.
> I was thinking of using tight spaced roof rafters and then putting PAL clear roofing on it to get suns heat on top in summer.
> But that may cost way too much.
> How big is it? What's the footprint of each cell and how high is the roof?



Each side is 7 1/2 x 8 and the roof is 7 1/2 sloping down to 6 1/2 if I remember correctly. Packed tight should hold 7 ish cords


----------



## HartRabbino




----------



## jrider

HartRabbino said:


> View attachment 532344
> View attachment 532342
> View attachment 532341


What do you use the backhoe for?


----------



## HartRabbino

jrider said:


> What do you use the backhoe for?


That is a mini excavator with a thumb. Easily the most useful piece of equipment I own. For firewood I use it to lift logs for cutting, loading truck with wood, cleanup etc. Im also a general contractor so it is a dual purpose machine.


----------



## jrider

HartRabbino said:


> That is a mini excavator with a thumb. Easily the most useful piece of equipment I own. For firewood I use it to lift logs for cutting, loading truck with wood, cleanup etc. Im also a general contractor so it is a dual purpose machine.


 Loading whole logs or splits? I have a tractor with forks...wish it had a thumb more times than not.


----------



## Marine5068

bartman23 said:


> Each side is 7 1/2 x 8 and the roof is 7 1/2 sloping down to 6 1/2 if I remember correctly. Packed tight should hold 7 ish cords


Nice! Thanks for the info.


----------



## HartRabbino

jrider said:


> Loading whole logs or splits? I have a tractor with forks...wish it had a thumb more times than not.


For both. Before I got the built rite w log lift I used to use it to put bucks on the brave that the guys couldn't/ didn't want to lift.


----------



## jrider

HartRabbino said:


> For both. Before I got the built rite w log lift I used to use it to put bucks on the brave that the guys couldn't/ didn't want to lift.


It makes great sense for loading logs but it must take forever to load splits? I have a 5' bucket for my tractor but it takes so long to load with it, I can do it faster by hand. Might be a different story if I stored the wood on pavement or concrete but that's not an option for me.


----------



## HartRabbino

jrider said:


> It makes great sense for loading logs but it must take forever to load splits? I have a 5' bucket for my tractor but it takes so long to load with it, I can do it faster by hand. Might be a different story if I stored the wood on pavement or concrete but that's not an option for me.


I have it in piles on dirt but I reach into pile and grab so it grabs a giant claw full at once. Buckets on tractor and bobcat seem to push too much stuff around. Been thinking about a rock bucket but conveyor first so I can cut back on labor when splitting


----------



## blkcloud

Here's mine..


----------



## chucker

added a few more splits over the week while waiting to make deliveries... maybe get the rest split this coming week ?


----------



## briantutt

Load 6 is on the ground! Bummer though the Bobcat keeps shutting itself off and throwing error code 14-02 fuel shut off solenoid error. [emoji35] 







Brian


----------



## ri chevy

You'll have to go old school then. Lol
Doing it by hand. Manual labor style. Lol


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> You'll have to go old school then. Lol
> Doing it by hand. Manual labor style. Lol


I can't even imagine that, in fact me and my buddy probably jinxed it because we were just saying earlier in the day "how did anyone do this before machinery"

Brian


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> I can't even imagine that, in fact me and my buddy probably jinxed it because we were just saying earlier in the day "how did anyone do this before machinery"
> 
> Brian


! one piece at a time, like Johnny cash! lol


----------



## bartman23

You guys and your big machines sure beat my operation


----------



## briantutt

bartman23 said:


> You guys and your big machines sure beat my operation


love the GSP!

Brian


----------



## Cowboy254

bartman23 said:


> You guys and your big machines sure beat my operation



Your mate did the sawing and loading and is waiting for you to push the wheelbarrow?


----------



## hardpan

bartman23 said:


> You guys and your big machines sure beat my operation



But, but, your machine repair time consists of petting a fine dog. Priceless.


----------



## chucker

finished up the rest of the splitting for a reserve this year or a good start for next winter (17/18)... now what to do with all that empty space? either fill it with more wood or use it for snow storage? thinking more wood as there's no money in storing snow that I know of! anyone want to buy snow?? !! good for cooling in the hot summer heat!! lol


----------



## benp

Jesus......

I always think I am doing good then step in here to be reminded otherwise. 

You guys are kicking some serious butt. Way to go!!


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> finished up the rest of the splitting for a reserve this year or a good start for next winter (17/18)... now what to do with all that empty space? either fill it with more wood or use it for snow storage? thinking more wood as there's no money in storing snow that I know of! anyone want to buy snow?? !! good for cooling in the hot summer heat!! lolView attachment 533949
> View attachment 533950
> View attachment 533951
> View attachment 533952
> View attachment 533953
> View attachment 533954
> View attachment 533955


wow, just wow...I need a bigger splitter I guess. that is amazing and making me jealous!

Brian


----------



## chucker

benp said:


> Jesus......
> 
> I always think I am doing good then step in here to be reminded otherwise.
> 
> You guys are kicking some serious butt. Way to go!!


hey benp, if it were not for the oldest son and one employee I would probably still be stacking the second end wall(middle of the long run)...... splitting early in the am to wake the neighbors and keeping the chickens from slumber in the late afternoon helps! the rest of the day is delivering to a new client that ordered 30 full cords of boiler wood. steady ahead as we go.


----------



## benp

chucker said:


> hey benp, if it were not for the oldest son and one employee I would probably still be stacking the second end wall(middle of the long run)...... splitting early in the am to wake the neighbors and keeping the chickens from slumber in the late afternoon helps! the rest of the day is delivering to a new client that ordered 30 full cords of boiler wood. steady ahead as we go.



Awesome chucker!!!!!!!


----------



## svk

What did that take you, maybe a week to put up 15 cords!


----------



## chucker

in real time steve it was close to 12 hours ... some of it was split on site at the stump before I brought it home. there's closer to 20 cords there. the stacked walls consist of 5 cords alone at slightly over 5.5 to 5.75 feet high. with all 3 of us going at it with the splitter and a maul and one stacking we do better than a cord an hour!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> in real time steve it was close to 12 hours ... some of it was split on site at the stump before I brought it home. there's closer to 20 cords there. the stacked walls consist of 5 cords alone at slightly over 5.5 to 5.75 feet high. with all 3 of us going at it with the splitter and a maul and one stacking we do better than a cord an hour!


----------



## briantutt

Got the staging area cleared a bit more and pulled stuff out to cut and load tomorrow.











split some after work.






Brian


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> Got the staging area cleared a bit more and pulled stuff out to cut and load tomorrow. you have been busy brian.. clearing all that wood will tire out the man for deer season! good looking stacks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> split some after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## nmcqueen469

Almost have it all under roof. Hope to have it all finished tomorrow if the rain holds off. Then it's time to start stacking!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

nmcqueen469 said:


> Almost have it all under roof. Hope to have it all finished tomorrow if the rain holds off. Then it's time to start stacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me!

Brian


----------



## briantutt

Load number 7 in the trailer. made some new road/trail to get it out on higher ground. too much rain around here lately.









Brian


----------



## ri chevy

Wow! Your doing all right out there. Lol


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> Wow! Your doing all right out there. Lol


slow by myself though!

Brian


----------



## ri chevy

I hear ya. I am a one man show as well. Lol


----------



## svk

Great load! Your fender still makes me nervous lol.


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. That trailer is dragging ass for sure.


----------



## briantutt

yeah but it never really goes to far, between my dad's place and out in the woods for the most part. 

Brian


----------



## BurningOhio

hope that pic worked. Started stacking in my barn. Big stack (for me) of black locust.


----------



## briantutt

load 8 out! 












mostly oak.

Brian


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> load 8 out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostly oak.
> 
> Brian


now when you get to #9 and figure you have enough ? double it and have a start for next year! ...the rest of November is to be about the same as the first week ! cut, cut, cut then haul till it snows.... lol


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> now when you get to #9 and figure you have enough ? double it and have a start for next year! ...the rest of November is to be about the same as the first week ! cut, cut, cut then haul till it snows.... lol


no kidding, I am going to keep going and see if I can get ahead.

Brian


----------



## Marine5068

nmcqueen469 said:


> Almost have it all under roof. Hope to have it all finished tomorrow if the rain holds off. Then it's time to start stacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good size lean-to. What size are those structural members under that metal roof? 2x8? It'd be too little up here with our snow loads. you'd need 2x12 here I think and probably at least one more post in between in each direction and in center. And we'd need a permit to build it too...lol.


----------



## nmcqueen469

Marine5068 said:


> That's a good size lean-to. What size are those structural members under that metal roof? 2x8? It'd be too little up here with our snow loads. you'd need 2x12 here I think and probably at least one more post in between in each direction and in center. And we'd need a permit to build it too...lol.



They are 6x6 posts and 2x12 rafters. For northeast Indiana, three different pros told me that combo would be sufficient. Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswan

20 face cord of Ash I ran thru the processor


----------



## Philbert

I like a good piece of ash.

Philbert


----------



## ri chevy

Lol


----------



## ri chevy

I heard they play hard to get. And are high maintenance on your equipment.


----------



## robespierre

where's the other 17 cords?


----------



## aswan

robespierre said:


> where's the other 17 cords?


You're right it's 3 cord


----------



## jrider

20 face cords?


----------



## aswan

Yes face cords


----------



## square1

What's a "face" cord?


----------



## woodguy105




----------



## aswan




----------



## chucker

here is the next attempt at winter sales stacks .... there are 60= 1/6th cord separated, stacked sections that make a 10 cord stash for real cold weather.... the rows are 24' long and 4' high of 16"/18" splits. so far there is 1.66 cords stacked.(minus an arm load) end of the rows is a spot for not so good junk wood about 1 more cord double row.


----------



## Rockjock

While on holiday I got the itch.. so at the holiday house I cut up what I had at hand. Found a large amount of someones milling attempts in the forest so home they came with me.


----------



## Cowboy254

Rockjock said:


> While on holiday I got the itch.. so at the holiday house I cut up what I had at hand. Found a large amount of someones milling attempts in the forest so home they came with me. View attachment 536796
> View attachment 536797
> View attachment 536798



Wow, firewood catacombs. I reckon @zogger would love what you've done with that place.


----------



## Rockjock

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, firewood catacombs. I reckon @zogger would love what you've done with that place.



Well this is in Germany so space is at a premium. As a resident I have my allotted wood from the local forest. ( Each resident can have firewood from the yearly thinning and clean up at a very low cost. The heating systems can burn oil, coal and wood. ) The car port wood haven is mostly filled with farmers wood and forest dead fall. The chimney sweep has an annual contract so you are having the flue cleaned and inspected 3-4 times a year. So cedar, pine and other soft to medium hardwoods can be burnt.


----------



## briantutt

Number 9 in the yard...the weather is really nice now, 50s and sunny.







Brian


----------



## ri chevy

You must have enough wood for the next 5 years Brian. Lol


----------



## briantutt

ri chevy said:


> You must have enough wood for the next 5 years Brian. Lol


nope, takes about 10 cord a winter!

Brian


----------



## Woodyjiw

3 generations at the wood pile. My Dad, myself and my 17 month old daughter...


----------



## ri chevy

Yikes


----------



## mark2496




----------



## svk

mark2496 said:


> View attachment 537230


Lodgepole pine?


----------



## mark2496

svk said:


> Lodgepole pine?



yup, I love it!

Easy to split, burns great! 

We have mostly fir/spruce/cottonwood/aspen, I go out of my way to get lodgepole.


----------



## ri chevy

Creosote


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> Creosote


Not if it is seasoned. Like any other wood----let it dry.


----------



## viking59

Some of you have got some huge piles for sure. Live in SC, and burn in an Osburn 2000, but cold season down here is about 3-4 months, so don't consume a lot of wood.


----------



## hearnoevil

I'd like to say i"m done for the year but i wanna go again


----------



## briantutt

hearnoevil said:


> I'd like to say i"m done for the year but i wanna go again


nice work! go get more!

Brian


----------



## chucker

update to the dry oak stacks 3 2/3rds cord.... 1 more cord on the far side and another on the front side waiting to be split and stacked. here's what the wood lot has to offer for work/firewood cutting...


----------



## chucker




----------



## Dobbs

I got some splitting time with the Split-Fire this past weekend.


----------



## tomtom85

Does working in the corn field count?


----------



## tnflatbed

I definitely got to clear up some of the older stuff I got here. The last couple of years I have had an abundance of wood to get. My goal for this winter is to get all this busted up and stored.


----------



## ash man

14'x32' shed long been filled. Now stacking on pallets outside of shed. Much more dead ash and tops from logged out woods to buck up and bring home. Should have made the shed bigger.


----------



## ashy larry

It's gettin there. Decided to try something new to try to save some space. We'll see how it works. Cherry, maple, poplar and a bunch of oak.


----------



## Plowboy83

I got about a cord of wood split up off of the tree thinking I have about 3 more cords left


----------



## Dobbs

This past weekend was shotgun deer season in our neck of the woods. So I had taken the Split-Fire back to the barn. Friday afternoon a thunderstorm rolled in the split wood pile is where my other picture was taken that I posted just above on the 15th. 
Mother Nature made a bit more future firewood. 





That is the 2nd time that tree had been hit. The one I was splitting had also been hit. I was only about 200 yards away when it hit getting of the deer stand. I about need a change of pants........ LOL


----------



## Plowboy83

Dobbs said:


> This past weekend was shotgun deer season in our neck of the woods. So I had taken the Split-Fire back to the barn. Friday afternoon a thunderstorm rolled in the split wood pile is where my other picture was taken that I posted just above on the 15th.
> Mother Nature made a bit more future firewood.
> 
> View attachment 538807
> View attachment 538808
> View attachment 538810
> 
> That is the 2nd time that tree had been hit. The one I was splitting had also been hit. I was only about 200 yards away when it hit getting of the deer stand. I about need a change of pants........ LOL


Man I bet that was a little scary better you than me lol


----------



## svk

Dobbs said:


> This past weekend was shotgun deer season in our neck of the woods. So I had taken the Split-Fire back to the barn. Friday afternoon a thunderstorm rolled in the split wood pile is where my other picture was taken that I posted just above on the 15th.
> Mother Nature made a bit more future firewood.
> 
> View attachment 538807
> View attachment 538808
> View attachment 538810
> 
> That is the 2nd time that tree had been hit. The one I was splitting had also been hit. I was only about 200 yards away when it hit getting of the deer stand. I about need a change of pants........ LOL


I've had that happen a couple of times. Once was about 75 yards away and it sounded like the storm was a long ways away. 

Definitely a "holy sit!" moment.


----------



## stihlfanboy

Splitting ash and black locust for the wood shed.


----------



## wood4heat

A start on my 2017/2018 firewood. I wound up with maybe 10 or 12 logs about 8' long each and dropped them down below my house. Earlier this week I cut them into rounds and today I started hauling them up here to stack off the ground over the winter. Kind of nice having the kubota to haul them and lift them in place! 

Next summer they will be ready to split and be stacked. I usually split them right there and haul them around the corner to the woodshed behind the shop. 




4091 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## ri chevy

Wow. Nice and neat


----------



## Ronaldo

Does it dry fairly well that way, still in the round?


----------



## wood4heat

Ronaldo said:


> Does it dry fairly well that way, still in the round?



Normally yes. It gets sun right there (when the sun is out) and a breeze when it's blowing. Doug fir dries pretty quickly but this stuff is larger than I normally cut. A lot of it is 20" plus but I'm not one to turn easy firewood down! I'm pretty confident it will be ready next summer but if it's still wet I'll split it and restack it where it is. It will be ready by fall.


----------



## benp

wood4heat said:


> A start on my 2017/2018 firewood. I wound up with maybe 10 or 12 logs about 8' long each and dropped them down below my house. Earlier this week I cut them into rounds and today I started hauling them up here to stack off the ground over the winter. Kind of nice having the kubota to haul them and lift them in place!
> 
> Next summer they will be ready to split and be stacked. I usually split them right there and haul them around the corner to the woodshed behind the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4091 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



To me when I look at that, I see one heck of an awesome noodling setup to get things more manageable. Every thing is set up perfect.


----------



## Plowboy83

Was a nice sunny afternoon today had a little rain this morning but dried out enough to get around 2/1/2 cords split today


----------



## NGaMountains

Lots of impressive stuff on here that is hard to measure up to, but here's my "factory" and woodpile. As I said in the chainsaw thread, it's my first year and I think this is about 8 to 9 cords currently, all of which was obtained via "Free" craigslist postings.


----------



## H-Ranch

NGaMountains said:


> Lots of impressive stuff on here that is hard to measure up to, but here's my "factory" and woodpile. As I said in the chainsaw thread, it's my first year and I think this is about 8 to 9 cords currently, all of which was obtained via "Free" craigslist postings.


Can't say that I've seen a lot of firewood processing/storage facilities that use a broom to keep the area clean...


----------



## NGaMountains

H-Ranch said:


> Can't say that I've seen a lot of firewood processing/storage facilities that use a broom to keep the area clean...



I'm runnin' a tight ship, LOL!


----------



## Ronaldo

NGaMountains said:


> Lots of impressive stuff on here that is hard to measure up to, but here's my "factory" and woodpile. As I said in the chainsaw thread, it's my first year and I think this is about 8 to 9 cords currently, all of which was obtained via "Free" craigslist postings.


I like your blocks and racks...looks like a pretty slick system.


----------



## NGaMountains

Ronaldo said:


> I like your blocks and racks...looks like a pretty slick system.


Easy to put up, then take down and move when you don't need them any more. No tools required.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice and neat. 

Could you please show some closer up pics of how you set up the racks with the cinder blocks please? That's a great idea. Thanks


----------



## tnichols

Really nice, neat, and clean work area NGa!


----------



## NGaMountains

ri chevy said:


> Nice and neat.
> 
> Could you please show some closer up pics of how you set up the racks with the cinder blocks please? That's a great idea. Thanks



I will get some pics up later today once the sun is up. 

Each of those racks consists of five cinder blocks, four 8' landscape timbers laying on the blocks to form the base, and two 8' 2x4s, each cut in half to make the ends. That results in a cost of between $25 and $30 for a rack that is 16' long, usable over and over again, wherever you'd like to set it up, without tools. Even less when you can scrounge up the materials for free from craigslist LOL!

If making the rack on earth I'd put a cap block under the cinder blocks so the blocks don't sink into the earth unevenly and risk the whole rack getting wobbly or even falling over, but I skip that in the interest of cost as my racks are all on a large asphalt pad behind my garage so the blocks aren't going anywhere. 

It's been pointed out that concrete does wick moisture from the ground, but I believe the flexibility and tool-less setup/takedown of this system far outweigh the small amount of moisture that may get wicked into the bottom row of splits, as that water would have to make its way not only through the cinder blocks but also the landscape timbers. This is unlikely, at least in my case on a slightly angled hard surface that drains rapidly. 

And while anything is better than stacking split wood directly on the ground, I'll use this system all day long and twice on Sundays vs stacking wood on slowly rotting pallets, especially if you can find the pieces and parts for free over time on craigslist as mentioned above.

Have a great day gents. Pics to follow later...


----------



## ri chevy

Awesome Thanks for the info.


----------



## bartman23

Figured this fall I'd try and save as much of my wood stash for next year in attempts to get ahead by just cutting and splitting standing dead stuff and burning that. So far so good, already been through over half cord.


----------



## captjack

Just drug a nice oak out of the woods behind house - had to go all of 25 yards into woods ! nice and straight not to big - easy splitter !


----------



## NGaMountains

QUOTE="ri chevy, post: 6065716, member: 85783"]Nice and neat.

Could you please show some closer up pics of how you set up the racks with the cinder blocks please? That's a great idea. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Sorry this took so long, been fighting with a new computer and the photo app for too long trying to get these pics to upload. I'm going to try to finish this up on my phone, apologies if something doesn't come through right.

The beauty of this rack is its simplicity. Here's a photo of the overall rack. 5 blocks, 4 landscape timbers (2 on each side of the blocks, meeting in the middle over the center block), two 4' 2x4s on each end.





Here's a closeup of the end blocks, with 2x4s inserted into the blocks, inboard of the landscape timbers. These blocks have to be oriented up/down to accept the 2x4s which form the ends of the rack that hold the wood in place






Here's a picture of the middle cinder block, showing how the two 8' landscape timbers on each side meet in the center of the middle block.






Here's a photo of one of the middle three cinder blocks, showing how these are laid over on their sides, as compared to the blocks on the ends. I have seen some suggest you can skip the blocks in the middle of the landscape timbers, but I choose to use them given I am stacking hardwood and think the timbers would sag significantly under the weight. If you are stacking lighter wood you may be able to get away with three blocks instead of five.






Also, I have used 4' 2x4 ends, but if you want more capacity I think you could use 6' 2x4s and stack higher.

I hope this was helpful. Let me know if you have further questions and happy building!


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. Thanks for taking your time to show us. I think I will try your setup. [emoji106]


----------



## jehu

Just another day in paradise.


----------



## NGaMountains

jehu said:


> Just another day in paradise.


All those hardwood rounds laying there it looks like paradise. Nice work!


----------



## jehu

Thanks, don't get me wrong I love it!


----------



## ri chevy

Hey neighbor. Lol


----------



## tnichols

When we moved onto this property, the barn was in bad shape (sorry for the crappy picture of a picture) so, I spent a long summer fixing, rebuilding, etc...(I'm a glutton for punishment). It turned out pretty nice, and now it's our wood shed. Structure is 48'x60' if I remember correctly. The bays that the stacks are in are 12'x12' and the horizontal cross member in the back of the bays is at the 7' line for perspective. Quick math has each bay holding 4-6 cord. We use approximately 2 cord a winter, so I try to stay ahead as the stacks don't get sun or wind. 99% of the wood pictured is oak, hickory (either butternut or shag), or mulberry. Shorts and uglies go in a bin I made out of an old pallet or outdoors by the fire pit.


----------



## ri chevy

Very nice refurb. And neatly stacked piles.


----------



## Philbert

Very pretty wood, and clean work area. Nice how you 'turned' that old barn around too!

Philbert


----------



## tnichols

Thanks fellas! Rebuilding the barn was A LOT of work, but I'm glad we did. To replace that structure with same/similar materials would be pricey. They were built hell for stout back then and I'm guessing it will still be standing when most other structures are in a pile.


----------



## Plowboy83

I wound up getting another 2 cords cut and split today with the help from one of our workers. I think there should only be another trailer load left


----------



## Logger nate

Getting started on next summers campfire wood sales


----------



## Toy4xchris

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## JCMC

I finally got some pictures of my set up it works well for a one man operation.
Cut 
l 
headed for the splitter 



Split and Stack 
then Burn
.


----------



## ri chevy

Photo doesn't seem to work


----------



## JCMC

They are working on my end


----------



## certified106

JCMC said:


> I finally got some pictures of my set up it works well for a one man operation.View attachment 541001
> Cut View attachment 541003
> l View attachment 541005
> headed for the splitter View attachment 541007
> View attachment 541008
> View attachment 541009
> View attachment 541011
> Split and Stack View attachment 541012
> then BurnView attachment 541013
> .


Looking Great!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. They work now. I must have clicked on it when you were still loading them. 
Really cool process


----------



## JCMC

ri chevy said:


> Lol. They work now. I must have clicked on it when you were still loading them.
> Really cool process


Thanks it is a work in progress.


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Cool pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## hunter72

This years wood and my helpers, in yard and the woods.


----------



## Plowboy83

Got some wood stacked today was wanting to get all of it stacked but my back got tired on me before I had to deliver a cord of dry eucalyptus to a guy down the road


----------



## mopar969

Just a pic of one of my piles. I have two more of these that each hold 4 cords. I rotate and thus I have 3 year old wood and a 3 year supply.


----------



## JCMC

mopar969 said:


> View attachment 541343
> View attachment 541344
> View attachment 541345
> Just a pic of one of my piles. I have two more of these that each hold 4 cords. I rotate and thus I have 3 year old wood and a 3 year supply.


Nice!


----------



## ri chevy

Really nice. Keepem comin. Lol


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey plowboy just curious to know how cold does it get in your part of the world. Do you get snow? Just wondering if red gum eucalypts grow in areas where it snows?


----------



## Plowboy83

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey plowboy just curious to know how cold does it get in your part of the world. Do you get snow? Just wondering if red gum eucalypts grow in areas where it snows?


No we don't get any snow here well it actually snowed one time when I was a little fart but it didn't amount to nothing. It freezes here a little bit but rarely will get below 20 degrees. I live down in the valley but 20 miles west it snows and about about 35 miles to the east. I never seen a euc growing a over 500ft elevation around here.


----------



## Plowboy83

Had a little help today stacking wood from the youngest daughter one more evening after work and we should be done


----------



## JCMC

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 541702
> 
> 
> Had a little help today stacking wood from the youngest daughter one more evening after work and we should be done


Always nice to help!!


----------



## Hoosk

Been leaving for work in the dark and driving home in the dark. Weekends aren't enough to be outside in our beautiful weather, so I have decided to start using worklights to retrieve wood that is cut an laying in the woods. Picked this little load up last night and split tonight....so enjoy a nighttime view of my splitting area.


----------



## Plowboy83

Hoosk said:


> Been leaving for work in the dark and driving home in the dark. Weekends aren't enough to be outside in our beautiful weather, so I have decided to start using worklights to retrieve wood that is cut an laying in the woods. Picked this little load up last night and split tonight....so enjoy a nighttime view of my splitting area.


Looks like beautiful weather


----------



## al-k

I decided to try staking on some pallets in the hopes that my old 9n tractor will lift them when it's time to move them. Not sure how well the wood will dry like that.


----------



## JCMC

al-k said:


> I decided to try staking on some pallets in the hopes that my old 9n tractor will lift them when it's time to move them. Not sure how well the wood will dry like that.View attachment 542764


Should dry just fine with top cover


----------



## ri chevy

Going to have to be very steady with the machine when you try and move them after they dry. The wood shrinks a little. You'll end up playing 52 pickup. Lol


----------



## cantoo

al-k, buy a cheap shrink wrapper at Home Depot and run a few wraps around the skids before you try to move them. Saves picking wood up twice.


----------



## al-k

cantoo said:


> al-k, buy a cheap shrink wrapper at Home Depot and run a few wraps around the skids before you try to move them. Saves picking wood up twice.


good idea, i was thinking about chicken wire but shrink wrap would be cheaper. I hate stacking wood two and three times.


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Good idea.


----------



## Plowboy83

I wound up getting all the wood cut that I cut and hauled home yesterday. I figured it was easier to cut them up in 16 footers yesterday and load them with the forklift on the flatbed trailer then to cut them up down there and load them by hand into the dump trailer. It worked out good unloaded them with the backhoe and my back didn't get tired once lol. I got 4 trailer loads yesterday should get it all split tomorrow after work


----------



## Plowboy83

The best part about splitting wood having a fire after cleaning up the pieces


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The wood lot is under a foot of hard crusty, icy snow, and darkness. Sounds like it is blowing forty miles an hour out there this morning. Inside, the wood stoves are loaded, and fresh brewed coffee is smelling good.


----------



## island edge

I'm happy i dont have to split my wood. Lol


----------



## island edge

The wood here is also under the 10" of snow.. I take a piece out, shake it, and feed it to the beast.. My built rite splitter has been retired since i don't sell my wood anymore... We give most of it away. I'm to busy in the summer for splitting and now its -10 with the wind!


----------



## island edge




----------



## cantoo

Island edge, I also have a bigger owb. About a 24x24 door and 54" deep. I've thought about putting big stuff in it but figured it would take longer to get equipment out than to just throw 32" long splits in it. I also let the ash build up pretty high so a bit of a pain there too. I like splitting wood and I split small enough that it's easier for my wife to do it so I hardly ever have to do it. I'm planning to make a building beside my own owb and been thinking about putting a beam in the ridge so I could use it to load bigger rounds into the owb. Still trying to decide on it though.


----------



## island edge

Done that for years loading by hand.. The main point was, trying to bypass the ugly crotchy wood that gets even a big splitter stuck sometimes! I had the idea to start loading those ugly time wasters with the mini skid which was safer,easier and faster to maneuver than my new holland. Before long i realized that 90% of my wood could be cut and loaded without further processing. Now keep in mind my door is pretty close to 3x4. That piece in the pic was over 4 feet long and atleast 36" in the base.( not perfectly round) i rotated it till it made it though the door. Usually if they get close to the 3ft dia i just slice thick cookies and roll them in with the forks. Now about time spent getting the mini out verses throwing it in? I'm already in the lead, i never spent hours splitting any wood.. My main benefit is it has a 6 foot burn box, so spending a couple extra mins loading big pieces saves me from going back outside to reload my stove as often when i was loading by hand. I load it and forget about it for almost 2 days..


----------



## svk

island edge said:


> I load it and forget about it for almost 2 days..


That right there is awesome.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Buried right now......







sent from a field


----------



## Toy4xchris

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## ri chevy

CaseyForrest said:


> Buried right now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field


Very nice. Looks like a postcard photo. [emoji106]


----------



## Plowboy83

Toy4xchris said:


> sent from my electronic leash


Looks good man


----------



## Jeffkrib

Casey looks awsome, I'm jelouse we don't get any snow where I live. Would love to live somewere realy cold for a few years just to experiance it.


----------



## panolo

Jeffkrib said:


> Casey looks awsome, I'm jelouse we don't get any snow where I live. Would love to live somewere realy cold for a few years just to experiance it.



I'd trade ya some of this booger freezing weather for some butt crack sweat weather any day!


----------



## Buckshot00

Ash,maple,oak.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Panono... I guess your right. This was a couple of weekends ago playing in our version of white stuff. Admittedly it does get cool once your in the water for an hour or two.


----------



## Jeffkrib

We do have the same type of white stuff as you guys have. Here's a pic from one of my XC skiing trip a few years ago.
I actually skied and camped out in an old stockman's hut back in 1993. That night was the coldest night ever recorded in Australia. -25°C (-13°F). It was rather chilly in the tin hut.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Jeffkrib said:


> Casey looks awsome, I'm jelouse we don't get any snow where I live. Would love to live somewere realy cold for a few years just to experiance it.



After a few years you'd be ready to head back.

Were cold folks... Much prefer to engage in activities in the winter rather than summer. No bugs, no sweat, no sunburn.

But we do also enjoy our summer water activities. MI is just a good place to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## zogger

CaseyForrest said:


> After a few years you'd be ready to head back.
> 
> Were cold folks... Much prefer to engage in activities in the winter rather than summer. No bugs, no sweat, no sunburn.
> 
> But we do also enjoy our summer water activities. MI is just a good place to get the best of both worlds.



Oh, I agree, Michigan is a wonderful place for outdoor sports, year round. This is where I grew up mostly (dad moved around a lot, but this was my longest stay anyplace), pulled buckets of perch off the piers here.

http://mashable.com/2016/12/18/frozen-michigan-lighthouse/


----------



## Oldmaple

Phase 1 of a little cutting today. One of the victims




Some of the "crew"




Some of the carnage.




Now for some more cutting and splitting, but not today.


----------



## Toy4xchris

The growing pile before I know it I'll have pallets of wood everywhere.










sent from my electronic leash


----------



## sledge&wedge

Here's what I've got split for now... Still got two big piles of pin oak rounds to split and two big piles of 4' hickory logs to buck and split. That's roughly 5' high, and my best guess is about 85' linear feet of 18" splits. That gives me just a touch under 5 cords ready to go. I might burn 1 per year, so...

I've also got about 2/3 of a cord stacked inside the barn for easy access this winter. I'm feeling pretty good about my current situation as far as firewood goes, but I'll be out later this week splitting more. Never can get too far ahead of the game.


----------



## Alex

Just built these out of skids today. Hopefully about 10 more to come and hopefully wood still dries good


----------



## Toy4xchris

Making kindling the cheap way. Pallet planks, cheap hatchet, some screws and a 2lbs hammer.













sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Buckshot00

Finished up my 3rd stack today. Oak, Ash, and unk.


----------



## MarcusScott03




----------



## tnichols

Almost another course added this afternoon. Nearly all Black Cherry. Miserable here today with a cold southerly wind and temps in the low teens. We split in the alley way (Iowa farm boy speak) of the barn that at least gets us out of the wind. The haul in with the loader tractor (no cab), was "fresh". Have an entire wagon load of oak to split yet which will finish this bay.


----------



## Jere39

PA Farm boy here, we got no alleyway, and no longer have a barn, fell down almost 10 years ago, and wasn't safe to work in for 10 years before that. So, we had no wind break. But, it was plenty fresh at 11° before the 7-11mph wind. We don't refer to wind chill. Hardly seems right to make up two different thermometer readings. Besides, Brrr-damn cold is plenty descriptive. And when my fingers or toes feel cold, I look over at Scout running barefoot.


----------



## Ronaldo

tnichols said:


> View attachment 549418
> Almost another course added this afternoon. Nearly all Black Cherry. Miserable here today with a cold southerly wind and temps in the low teens. We split in the alley way (Iowa farm boy speak) of the barn that at least gets us out of the wind. The haul in with the loader tractor (no cab), was "fresh". Have an entire wagon load of oak to split yet which will finish this bay.


Another Iowa farm boy here and yes it was plenty chilly today. Where exactly are you from? I'm south of Waterloo, west of Cedar Rapids and east of Marshalltown (easy triangulation there). Super nice stacks in the barn!!


----------



## tnichols

SW corner of Jones County. Grew up near La Porte City. Thanks for the kind words. My misses does a lot of the stacking while I split. She's good help and does a pretty nice job.


----------



## al-k

tnichols said:


> SW corner of Jones County. Grew up near La Porte City. Thanks for the kind words. My misses does a lot of the stacking while I split. She's good help and does a pretty nice job.


your a lucky man sir


----------



## treebilly

Does she have a sister?


----------



## tnichols

She does, but unfortunately, she's not worth a tinkers s***'! She's one of those that feels she's "entitled". Wouldn't give you a plug nickel for her. Just ask her TWO previous husbands... And now, back to our regularly scheduled program already in progress.


----------



## stratton

funny..... I check the site out when i get up in the morning....... free humor.


----------



## HardyBurner35

Here's our pile of oak. Got most of it sold now.


----------



## Buckshot00

Finished up my 4th pile today. Needs to be split. Ash, walnut and pine thanks to hurricane Matthew.


----------



## Plowboy83

HardyBurner35 said:


> Here's our pile of oak. Got most of it sold now.


Nice looking wood you have there


----------



## Wowzer

Does anyone else split kindling in the winter beside the stove? So hot haha 

Also has anyone ever used one of the bundle loaders looks like a kinda good idea.


----------



## Buckshot00

Finished up pile #5 today. Mostly silver maple.


----------



## Buckshot00

Buckshot00 said:


> Finished up pile #5 today. Mostly silver maple. View attachment 550306



Turned that into this today.


----------



## turnkey4099

16 at noon (-3 at 2am) no wind, wearing full set sweats, work pants, shirt, jacket cap and earmuffs to run the splitter. 







Quite comfortable exceptd for the soaked gloves (could wring water out of them) and cold hands from handling snow covered wood. 

Working room a bit tight so can't split up a lot before stacking.


----------



## treebilly

I'll take a few pair of gloves out with me and when a pair gets wet enough that my hands start to get cold, I'll set them on the cylinder. It seems to get warm enough to dry them by the time I soak another pair


----------



## turnkey4099

treebilly said:


> I'll take a few pair of gloves out with me and when a pair gets wet enough that my hands start to get cold, I'll set them on the cylinder. It seems to get warm enough to dry them by the time I soak another pair



Great! I'll try that.


----------



## Hoosk

turns out 4*4*5 is a bit optimistic for my setup. just a bit though.


----------



## Philbert

Hoosk said:


> turns out 4*4*5 is a bit optimistic for my setup. just a bit though.


Just make them shorter, and stack them. Easier to reach in to grab wood too.


Philbert


----------



## Hoosk

Philbert said:


> Just make them shorter, and stack them. Easier to reach in to grab wood too.
> 
> 
> Philbert



the tractor side of the basket is open, so you can walk in. Just need to fill it 1/2 way as it was too heavy hanging that far off the front of the tractor.


----------



## ri chevy

Just cut this up the past two weeks.


----------



## Philbert

ri chevy said:


> Just cut this up the past two weeks.


??? How come your grass is not covered by white stuff?

Philbert


----------



## ri chevy

It was 2 days ago. Lol. Got about 5 inches one day and 11 the next. Then 2 days of warm 50* weather, all melted. Up and down this winter so far. One thing for sure, I already cut more than I have burned. Lol


----------



## Cambium

Enjoying all your posts and pics. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to contribute soon if I get a chance.


----------



## CaseyForrest

After today it won't be possible to get on the lawn. 40's to 50's all week. Got about another 2 cords split and stacked. 






Project firewood fence is coming along as well. 






Here's the size of what's going in the fence line. 







Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

Here's what we're getting out of a "session". Trailer load of shorts and tote load of stackable. The tote has had the top rung cut off. 







Sent from a field


----------



## treebilly

Not my wood pile or splitting area but I got a pic of my help. She's doing a lot better on the mini since she can see over the top of it. Well I guess my work area is in the back ground.


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Cool. Too funny


----------



## Ronaldo

treebilly said:


> View attachment 551109
> 
> Not my wood pile or splitting area but I got a pic of my help. She's doing a lot better on the mini since she can see over the top of it. Well I guess my work area is in the back ground.


That's awesome! I could use her and the mini at my place. [emoji106] 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Well you're closer to Vermeer headquarters than I but for a 7 year old she eats every bit of what she works for and then some. No doubt that she belongs to me. If she sits idle for more than a few minutes she will find trouble to get into


----------



## bigbadbob

Here is my pile,, not as big as some, but does my cabin. We got some snow so built a snow fort 1/2 way for a rest area!!
Nice to sit inside and enjoy you efforts thru the year!!
BBB


----------



## ri chevy

Nice! Looks very cold there.


----------



## bigbadbob

ri chevy said:


> Nice! Looks very cold there.


Was -28c -19f for a week when that was taken, about 2 weeks ago, it has very slowly warmed,, there is also about 6 more inches of snow.
Going there tomorrow for a few days, snow plow with my ATV B4 some thawing happens next week. Oterwise it will thaw then freeze again and make a mess.
Its a 2 hr drive, 1/2+ is freeway so not bad,. and 25 miles of gravel.,
BBB


----------



## ri chevy

Yikes. Cold. More pics of the camp please when you get there safely. Thanks.


----------



## locochainsaw

Finally got a little split.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Under water. 








Sent from a field


----------



## ri chevy

Yikes. Sorry to hear. Hopefully you make out OK.


----------



## CaseyForrest

We have a county drain, both surface and clay tile, that runs across our property. The surface area needs some regrading as you can see from the standing water. Ive already shot all the elevations to get it to drain across our property properly. Just haven't done it yet. Probably this year.

My wife sent me that this morning and as of it getting dark, most of the water is gone.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Here it was last spring.The second picture you can see where it boils up from the failed clay tile. It does this in about 10 different spots.










Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

CaseyForrest said:


>



Might get in one more session prior to starting my pole shed.


----------



## Oldmaple

Did start some splitting, then got tired. Have a ways to go to get caught up. Will do some more this weekend, maybe get one of the boys to help.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Last foray into the yard with anything bigger than a cart. And even that leaves a mark. 





















Hopefully I got enough down to the widow to last till it freezes or dries up. I can hear the ground soaking water up. No frost in the ground here. 


Sent from a field


----------



## Philbert

'Rut' - 'row'!




Philbert


----------



## JCMC

Yep! January mud season. I wish it would freeze up.


----------



## ri chevy

Anyone ever see wood like this? Looks like it was diseased. Bright red color running through the wood at the base. Weird.


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> Anyone ever see wood like this? Looks like it was diseased. Bright red color running through the wood at the base. Weird.


You made it bleed!! That would be a Boxelder tree. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. Thanks. Are they good burning? Wood was real heavy.


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> Cool. Thanks. Are they good burning? Wood was real heavy.


Heavy because it has a lot of moisture weight. It's definitely a soft wood and will burn rapidly. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Rats. OK. Thanks for that identification. I wonder where all the red comes from?


----------



## Ronaldo

That I'm not sure of. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Does Box Elder have stringy bark?


----------



## Ronaldo

The wood itself can be quite stringy, never noticed the bark, though. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

I went from this:




To this:


----------



## ri chevy

How about this wood?













Is this Box Elder too?


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> How about this wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Box Elder too?


Not Boxelder. Thinking it looks like an Oak of some kind or perhaps a Maple.

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Definitely not oak or maple. Someone mentioned Aspen about a week ago. Soft, meaty wood.


----------



## Ronaldo

OK. Yes, I could go along with that. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Aspen? I did a little research after it was mentioned. I didn't think it fit the on line description. Plus, this tree was about 150 to 175 feet long and about 18" in diameter.


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> Aspen? I did a little research after it was mentioned. I didn't think it fit the on line description. Plus, this tree was about 150 to 175 feet long and about 18" in diameter.


Poplar is similar and in the same family as Aspen, I think. Is that a possibility? 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

It could be Poplar. I will check on that. Thanks.


----------



## Ronaldo

Welcome. I know Poplar will grow tall like that with a fairly small circumference. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> How about this wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Box Elder too?


Definitely Aspen


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> Aspen? I did a little research after it was mentioned. I didn't think it fit the on line description. Plus, this tree was about *150 to 175 feet *long and about 18" in diameter.


18" diameter should have a tree that's about 75' tall. Twice that length would be an absolutely massive tree.


----------



## ri chevy

That's why I didn't think it fit the criteria of Aspen. Tree was too tall.


----------



## ri chevy

Does Aspen smell like sh't?
Horse manure smell.


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> That's why I didn't think it fit the criteria of Aspen. Tree was too tall.


Did you measure it? Some of them I've seen have a solid 60 or so feet of main trunk but taper out pretty quickly after that.


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> Does Aspen smell like sh't?
> Horse manure smell.


Cottonwood......


----------



## Ronaldo

ri chevy said:


> Does Aspen smell like sh't?
> Horse manure smell.


Stinky like a Cottonwood! 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

I walked it off. Definitely 150 feet tall.


----------



## Ronaldo

svk said:


> Cottonwood......


Jinx! 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. I will research Cottonwood too.

Stringy bark
Smells like sh't
Not straight grained
Soft, meaty wood


----------



## treebilly

I'm going with cottonweed of some sort. Poplar is in the same family though. Aspen is as well. Your box alder was identified. It's part of the acer family which makes it a maple. It's in there with the soft maples so the btu's aren't the best. But as I've been told " I've never had a log on fire not burn my hand when I grabbed it". That was told to me by a drunken old man that I was called in to remove a willow tree ( that he fell) off of his house


----------



## Erik B

ri chevy said:


> Rats. OK. Thanks for that identification. I wonder where all the red comes from?


@ri chevy Wood turners like Box elder wood because of the red in it.


----------



## svk

Well it's definitely an Aspen family member by bark. And it's taller than an Aspen grows. And if it smells like crap it's gotta be a cottonwood. 

The only cottonwood I've dealt with smelled like a filled baby diaper roasted in a plastic bag for a few days. Yes, that bad lol.


----------



## ri chevy

Hmmm. I shouldn't have cut it all up. Lol
I have one 16" round left. Lol


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> Hmmm. I shouldn't have cut it all up. Lol
> I have one 16" round left. Lol


It will burn.


----------



## ri chevy

I appreciate all the help with the ID's guys. Thank you. [emoji106]


----------



## treebilly

svk said:


> Well it's definitely an Aspen family member by bark. And it's taller than an Aspen grows. And if it smells like crap it's gotta be a cottonwood.
> 
> The only cottonwood I've dealt with smelled like a filled baby diaper roasted in a plastic bag for a few days. Yes, that bad lol.


Yep that's the smell of Cottonweed


----------



## stratton

ROSEWOOD .....thats the red colored pieces.


----------



## Woodcutteranon

That is quite an impressive site!


----------



## panolo

ri chevy said:


> Cool. Thanks. Are they good burning? Wood was real heavy.



Manitoba maple  It's a hardwood, dries fast when split, can be a pain in the butt to split, and it stinks. Good shoulder wood but it burns pretty quick. Lot worse out there. Like cottonwood 

I've been burning box elder the last 10 days with the warm weather thats been hanging around. Still 72 and sunny in my living room


----------



## ri chevy

Thanks. Does it burn like a cigarette, to ash, or does it coal up?


----------



## panolo

ri chevy said:


> Thanks. Does it burn like a cigarette, to ash, or does it coal up?



Leaves ya a little coal bed but it burns fast so I mix some other wood in there. If its dry you can darn near start it with a match. There is a lot of it free around here because of farm field lines. It grows fast so the farmers are always getting rid of it so it don't scratch the combines  Won't pay for it but I won't turn it down either.


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. Thanks. [emoji106]


----------



## panolo

The first picture is a cottonwood that I have on my property. You can see the bark difference between yours. This is very deep and rough. Yours was pretty smooth. The one common thing is the paper under the bark. The second is what I have been mixing with my box elder when it has been warmer. Mostly just sticks and small cuts. Nothing really bigger than about 4". Usually about 2 loads of box elder to 1 load of other filler.

Edit: And to be honest I would have never been able to identify your cottonwood without a leaf pic.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

From CaseyForest post 6168


I would love to get out and start cutting/splitting.
Just too wet to move equipment here too without tearing things up.
I don't have a tractor and front end loader to smooth it back out.
I'm just going to have to wait for it to get colder. Been walking the dogs to the wood lot. I want to start this season with a cut bench on both sides of the SSHD.
Working on conveyor mod again, with the overhead door open. Paints dry on the valve, and hopefully I have what I need to finish up today. Then build another cutting bench.
And, I would love to try a PowerSplit for a bit, like Woodcutteranon is using (post 6206).


----------



## svk

panolo said:


> The first picture is a cottonwood that I have on my property. You can see the bark difference between yours. This is very deep and rough. Yours was pretty smooth. The one common thing is the paper under the bark. The second is what I have been mixing with my box elder when it has been warmer. Mostly just sticks and small cuts. Nothing really bigger than about 4". Usually about 2 loads of box elder to 1 load of other filler.
> 
> Edit: And to be honest I would have never been able to identify your cottonwood without a leaf pic.


I think that cottonwood bark will vary depending on location and individual tree. Much of the cottonwood I see is indistinguishable from aspen when it is smaller but it just keeps on growing. Some of it doesn't smell like turds either.

My neighbor has seedless cottonwoods that reach about 16" diameter in 12 years then die. Which I guess is both good and bad depending on what you are trying to achieve. They really smell terrible when cut.

The regular cottonwoods are an overgrown weed and between the endless cotton and the obnoxious size I would personally cut any down near structures before they get too big unless someone wants a shade tree.


----------



## locochainsaw

Woodcutteranon said:


> That is quite an impressive site!


Thanks!! It's been a work in progress. Got a smoking deal on the splitter used and it really made just a hobby a profitable hobby!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Getting a little bit split today and keeping myself warm 

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## SS396driver

Some recent pics of the splitting area. It's a little to muddy to get to now. But should be frozen in a few days. Last weekend was out riding the motorcycle 58° on sunday Monday 4 inches of snow


----------



## Alex

Got one side of my old barn floor filled. Working on the other side of it ever freezes her again. Hard to see, about 7 cords here.


----------



## Toy4xchris

So over the weekend we had someone come by to help tame our swampy back yard and in the process ended up taking 7 trees down 2 pine, 1 cedar and the rest are oak. The pushed the tops off into the woods I will probably cut what I can out of that also. Looks like my wood pile just wants to keep growing.















sent from my electronic leash


----------



## rarefish383

Was just thinking how cool it is that all around the country, all over the world, how much our wood piles look alike. Except those folks that build the really cool houses out of their split wood, Joe.


----------



## JCMC

JCMC said:


> I finally got some pictures of my set up it works well for a one man operation.View attachment 541001
> Cut View attachment 541003
> l View attachment 541005
> headed for the splitter View attachment 541007
> View attachment 541008
> View attachment 541009
> View attachment 541011
> Split and Stack View attachment 541012
> then BurnView attachment 541013
> .


Finished up the load of logs today gave the Husky 51 a workout 
Had a little help from my grand daughter 

Headed for here 
tomorrow.


----------



## tnichols

Finished the top of a course and over half way through the final course for this bay this afternoon. A few of the the rounds were 26"-30" across. My back tonight tells me I should have noodled those in the timber!


----------



## ri chevy

Real nice! Looks good. Both of you guys. [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## treebilly

Damn is that some clean looking wood! I'm ashamed to post my split pics now for sure


----------



## tnichols

Thanks, and don't be. We have a small insert that we run from October to March nonstop, BUT, we only burn 1.5-2 cord per winter, so I don't have to process a lot. Therefore, I've become somewhat of a wood snob . I don't need much, so I'm pretty selective when heading into the timber. My saw and splitter don't care what they're working on. And, for the record, I've burned everything from Cottonwood to Hedge over the years. I still mix some soft wood with the Oak and Hickory to burn up the coals or for morning to get things going again. 

The wood in this pic was standing dead oak that I tipped over late last fall. That wood out of the stem/butt log is really nice stuff. This will be burned 3-4 years from now, if I live that long .


----------



## Oldmaple

tnichols said:


> View attachment 556011
> Finished the top of a course and over half way through the final course for this bay this afternoon. A few of the the rounds were 26"-30" across. My back tonight tells me I should have noodled those in the timber!


 Nice stacks. I agree with treebilly, I can no longer post pictures of my stacks. Too ashamed.


----------



## johnnyballs

tnichols said:


> View attachment 556011
> Finished the top of a course and over half way through the final course for this bay this afternoon. A few of the the rounds were 26"-30" across. My back tonight tells me I should have noodled those in the timber!


i'm envious...i'd eat a sandwich off of that ground...cheers...


----------



## tnichols

LOL. Knowing me, I probably have. Actually, it's not THAT clean, I just sweep up when I'm done splitting.


----------



## Guswhit

I'm getting closer to finishing up the pile for the year. I have another couple of weeks before I have to be out of commission for awhile so I hope I get done.


----------



## svk

Guswhit said:


> View attachment 556562
> View attachment 556563
> I'm getting closer to finishing up the pile for the year. I have another couple of weeks before I have to be out of commission for awhile so I hope I get done.
> 
> View attachment 556562


It looks incredibly dry there!


----------



## Guswhit

svk said:


> It looks incredibly dry there!



My pile is right next to a large sand prairie on the edge of the Mississippi river. Well above the flood plain. It has not snowed over an inch in over 50 days here now, but we have had some rain. I think we are still above the average precipitation for the winter, but this sand flat I'm working on just stays/looks really dry.


----------



## tnichols

Nice, clean operation you're running! What part of eastern Iowa?


----------



## Guswhit

tnichols said:


> Nice, clean operation you're running! What part of eastern Iowa?



Right on the Mississippi north of Clinton. I try and keep up with it, but some of you guys have the most perfect looking stacks I'm embarrassed to even take any pictures. I basically split this stuff for production. Anything that looks like it is not going to split evenly/cleanly gets tossed/stacked on the other side of the pile that I take home for personal use. I have about 2 big pickup loads stacked off to the side now to get out of there that are the big gnarly crotches that I can knock down with my hydraulic splitter.


----------



## tnichols

Guswhit said:


> Right on the Mississippi north of Clinton. I try and keep up with it, but some of you guys have the most perfect looking stacks I'm embarrassed to even take any pictures. I basically split this stuff for production. Anything that looks like it is not going to split evenly/cleanly gets tossed/stacked on the other side of the pile that I take home for personal use. I have about 2 big pickup loads stacked off to the side now to get out of there that are the big gnarly crotches that I can knock down with my hydraulic splitter.



We're just north of Hwy 30 about 6 miles, SW of Anamosa.


----------



## Jere39

Hey guys, I have my stacks scattered around my property, mostly in the woods, or along the edge of the woods. This time of the year I am mostly restoring my supply. I cut, split, and stack all winter long. I have been marking my stacks with a magic marker to monitor the age, and when to start to use them. I always just wrote on the end of a clean split near the top right of the pile. Well today after tripping over one of the face-cut wedges for about a week, I decided to pick it up and use it as my date marker for this pile. So, no big deal, just a use for them other than my firepit, and to get them out from under foot. Anyone else come up with a use for these wedges?


----------



## briantutt

Jere39 said:


> Hey guys, I have my stacks scattered around my property, mostly in the woods, or along the edge of the woods. This time of the year I am mostly restoring my supply. I cut, split, and stack all winter long. I have been marking my stacks with a magic marker to monitor the age, and when to start to use them. I always just wrote on the end of a clean split near the top right of the pile. Well today after tripping over one of the face-cut wedges for about a week, I decided to pick it up and use it as my date marker for this pile. So, no big deal, just a use for them other than my firepit, and to get them out from under foot. Anyone else come up with a use for these wedges?
> View attachment 558278


I burn the goofy shaped stuff early in the fall.

Brian


----------



## rarefish383

Jere39 said:


> Hey guys, I have my stacks scattered around my property, mostly in the woods, or along the edge of the woods. This time of the year I am mostly restoring my supply. I cut, split, and stack all winter long. I have been marking my stacks with a magic marker to monitor the age, and when to start to use them. I always just wrote on the end of a clean split near the top right of the pile. Well today after tripping over one of the face-cut wedges for about a week, I decided to pick it up and use it as my date marker for this pile. So, no big deal, just a use for them other than my firepit, and to get them out from under foot. Anyone else come up with a use for these wedges?
> View attachment 558278


Good idea. I just thru one on the truck and was going to paint it like a water melon and use it as a door chock. Just a tad big tho, it's about 22 inches wide and weighs about 40 pounds, but it would keep the door open or closed, Joe.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Good idea. I just thru one on the truck and was going to paint it like a water melon and use it as a door chock. Just a tad big tho, it's about 22 inches wide and weighs about 40 pounds, but it would keep the door open or closed, Joe.


What a cool idea!


----------



## Guswhit

Jere39 said:


> Hey guys, I have my stacks scattered around my property, mostly in the woods, or along the edge of the woods. This time of the year I am mostly restoring my supply. I cut, split, and stack all winter long. I have been marking my stacks with a magic marker to monitor the age, and when to start to use them. I always just wrote on the end of a clean split near the top right of the pile. Well today after tripping over one of the face-cut wedges for about a week, I decided to pick it up and use it as my date marker for this pile. So, no big deal, just a use for them other than my firepit, and to get them out from under foot. Anyone else come up with a use for these wedges?
> View attachment 558278



I want to know how you guys get those trees to grow without the bark? Now that is some pretty looking wood! Can I say that on this site without getting into trouble?


----------



## Ronaldo

I usually just burn em, but I like your idea. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

I usually just use them to trip over in the snow. Keeps me on my toes or on my back.


----------



## ri chevy

svk said:


> What a cool idea!


X2. Really neat. I just don't know how to carve. Lol


----------



## Jere39

Guswhit said:


> I want to know how you guys get those trees to grow without the bark? Now that is some pretty looking wood! Can I say that on this site without getting into trouble?



Sadly in my case, you find a nice piece of PA second growth hardwood (first growth all cut for charcoal making in the middle 1800's for iron forging), allow them to grow to about 100 years old, wait for an invasive disease like Oak Wilt to kill the Red Oaks, then wait another 7-10 years for the bark to fall off, cut them down, split them, then stack them. It's that easy????


----------



## ri chevy

Awesome wooden fence there!


----------



## tnichols

Jere39 said:


> Sadly in my case, you find a nice piece of PA second growth hardwood (first growth all cut for charcoal making in the middle 1800's for iron forging), allow them to grow to about 100 years old, wait for an invasive disease like Oak Wilt to kill the Red Oaks, then wait another 7-10 years for the bark to fall off, cut them down, split them, then stack them. It's that easy????
> View attachment 558367



That is some really clean wood! Pretty as a picture!


----------



## tnichols

Guswhit said:


> I want to know how you guys get those trees to grow without the bark? Now that is some pretty looking wood! Can I say that on this site without getting into trouble?



Dead standing around here for 3-4 years usually does the trick. Most sheds in place or comes free when it gets tipped over.


----------



## Jere39

This is the dead Red I cut last, the bark was hanging loosely on much of the tree, but it was falling off just in the various acts of felling, bucking, rolling and splitting. When a stubborn sliver made it all the way to the splitting block, I just shaved it off before serious splitting strikes:


----------



## derwoodii

Lump of hard heavy dry gum gets sliced awaiting the log splitter the BTu from this stuff gonna keep us warm


----------



## Islandsaw

This is last seasons haul but will show pics of my work space for splitting it. Then finished the overhang off the barn so was able to stack it neat for once. Stack finished out 30' by 4' and about 5-6' tall. Pile on the right is fir and left is red cedar for camping and kindling.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice job. I see the Fiskars X27 there. [emoji106]


----------



## Islandsaw

Thanks, yah can't say enough good things about the fiskars line up. The x27 is amazing. When I first started using it I almost got my foot a couple times because it goes through so easy. Had to learn the tool a bit.


----------



## ri chevy

Yup. I hear you. Same thing almost happened to me roo. Good thing the handle is 3 feet long. Lol


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> Nice job. I see the Fiskars X27 there. [emoji106]


And a X7


----------



## Ronaldo

I noticed the Fiskars tools too! Nice place you have there and good place to split and work over the rounds.


----------



## Islandsaw

She got me an x17 on Valentine's Day with sharpener. Really rounded out the set. When I find a brand I like I stick to it lol.


----------



## svk

Islandsaw said:


> She got me an x17 on Valentine's Day with sharpener. Really rounded out the set. When I find a brand I like I stick to it lol. View attachment 559988


Nice gift!

Is that the chopping axe? If so it's technically an X15 with a longer handle. X17 has a splitting style head.

My Fiskars chopping axe is the most efficient chopping tool I've ever used.


----------



## Islandsaw

It is a chopping axe so you're probabaly right. Great for taking care of missed limbs or branch numbs while I split.


----------



## Cambium

Loving this thread. Thanks to all who contribute.

Here's a quick pic I just took. Not much action lately. Had a tree guy drop off some Maple logs the other day. Can't wait to bring out the splitter and start splitting again.

Neighbor plowed me out one big snowstorm we had so I told him to take a row of wood.


----------



## bassattacker

I dropped a couple oaks that were close to the house. This is the last load. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!


----------



## DavdH

Cutting and the reason.


----------



## ri chevy

Yikes. Looks COLD out there. Lol


----------



## Cambium

Another surprise drop off. No idea which tree guy is bringing these small loads but its fun to come home to a new pile. lol

Not sure what this is. Sugar Maple? White Oak? I'll ask my 76yr old neighbor later. He'll know.

















My brother in law is a carpenter and told me to call him when I get pretty designs like this.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Doing some heavy lifting splitting big fir, going to pile it up next to the maple.


----------



## cantoo

blackcoffin, you need to rig up a splitter tooth for that ex and save some jumping in and out. Something like this that clips over your bucket so you can still use the thumb to grab and move them.


----------



## ri chevy

Cool.


----------



## BlackCoffin

That is awesome! I may have to fab up something for it.


----------



## Jakers

or this?


----------



## Naylor649

Both of them look badass!


----------



## Guswhit

Might look cool, but I would hate to be paying the fuel and maintenance bills for the production it is making!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Guswhit said:


> Might look cool, but I would hate to be paying the fuel and maintenance bills for the production it is making!



The Tempest would be a great machine for resizing big stuff so it could be picked up and run through a splitter.

As for the first one that Cantoo posted... 
One "Opps!" ...and the butt of that log is coming thru the cab!


----------



## ri chevy

All the machinery is cool and stuff, but I still like splitting by hand. I get rid of lots of frustration and energy. Plus it is a good workout. Lol


----------



## Hoosk

Sandhill Crane said:


> The Tempest would be a great machine for resizing big stuff so it could be picked up and run through a splitter.
> 
> As for the first one that Cantoo posted...
> One "Opps!" ...and the butt of that log is coming thru the cab!



Safety first, I think I picked this up at MSHA training;
Don't get bloody, cut toward your buddy!


----------



## cantoo

I would just use the one I posted to split the bigger ones so you could manhandle them onto your splitter. I agree they are way too slow to do much small splitting with.


----------



## rarefish383

Did you ever look at something and say, "Oops, I goofed". I put the biggest heavy pieces on the bottom, so I had to pull several off the top and set them aside while I put the heavy ones on the bottom. Them buggers were heavy, Joe.


----------



## treebilly

Got something accomplished today. Worked most of the day by myself with the TM splitter. A guy from work stopped out and ran the skid loader for a couple hours while I cut and my 7 year old daughter ran the mini skid around bringing me logs to cut.


----------



## Firemoore98

Purchased 20 of these totes the other day from a plastic recycler for $5 each!!! 

I cut one side open with a sawzall and move all my firewood around with pallet forks on the tractor. Keep the wood in the sun in the summer and under the barn lean to in the barn in the winter. 

Hope to get all 20 of these full in the next month weather permitting. 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

bassattacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Details on the cart if you have time.


----------



## bassattacker

CaseyForrest said:


> Details on the cart if you have time.



Polar 1500 Cart from Northern Tool, with side rail extension kit.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200311375_200311375
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200338905_200338905


Dump feature with quick release tipper latch makes loading and unloading easy
Rugged polyethylene bed and all-steel frame won't rust, dent or corrode
 Pass-through axle for extra clearance to allow your Polar Trailer to roll over nearly any terrain
Wide-track tires with sealed bearings that don't need greasing
72in.L x 40in.W x 18in.H
Larger tires float over the wet yard without tearing up.

pricey, but worth it.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Putting the gransfors to work


----------



## rarefish383

Firemoore98 said:


> Do you have any idea how much one of those totes weigh when full? My tractor stats say the 3 point will lift 2800 pounds. Some of the logs I was messing with last week must have been pushing the limit. If I hooked on to the draw bar it picked them up like a tooth pick. But, if I hooked to the boom, about four feet back, it was too much leverage and it would just get the front edge up high enough to slide a chain under the log. The tractor is a Massey 135, Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased 20 of these totes the other day from a plastic recycler for $5 each!!!
> 
> I cut one side open with a sawzall and move all my firewood around with pallet forks on the tractor. Keep the wood in the sun in the summer and under the barn lean to in the barn in the winter.
> 
> Hope to get all 20 of these full in the next month weather permitting.
> 
> Jason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BlackCoffin said:


> Putting the gransfors to work View attachment 562667


----------



## Firemoore98

The picture above with the ms441 saw sitting on the two totes shows them @2/3 full and that is all my tractor can lift with WET wood and that's about 1,000 of ash. 

When the wood is dry I can lift nearly a whole tote of ash again @1,000lbs. 

I looked it up one time and I thought a cord of dry ash should weigh @2,700 dry up to nearly 4,500lbs wet. Also take into consideration green ash doesn't really exist around me it's all been dead for years, if it's remotely green I leave it for another year I call it my vertices wood pile. 

I always called my totes @1/3-1/4 of a cord give or take for rough estimating. 

For reference my tractor is a Deere 1025r TLB, H120 loader, w/beat juice loaded tires and rear ballast weight of course. The pallet forks are a bit heavy for this scut tractor, but I still think she has @1,000 of lift left in her, always been impressed with her. 






Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Wood will shrink as well when it dries. [emoji106]


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Firemoore98 said:


> The picture above with the ms441 saw sitting on the two totes shows them @2/3 full and that is all my tractor can lift with WET wood and that's about 1,000 of ash.
> 
> When the wood is dry I can lift nearly a whole tote of ash again @1,000lbs.
> 
> I looked it up one time and I thought a cord of dry ash should weigh @2,700 dry up to nearly 4,500lbs wet. Also take into consideration green ash doesn't really exist around me it's all been dead for years, if it's remotely green I leave it for another year I call it my vertices wood pile.
> 
> I always called my totes @1/3-1/4 of a cord give or take for rough estimating.
> 
> For reference my tractor is a Deere 1025r TLB, H120 loader, w/beat juice loaded tires and rear ballast weight of course. The pallet forks are a bit heavy for this scut tractor, but I still think she has @1,000 of lift left in her, always been impressed with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you stack these totes?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemoore98

You can stack them, but they are slightly different sizes and it might be a little precarious. I don't plan to stack them

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks for the weight chart. I'm lucky that most of the wood I have available is Red and Chestnut Oak. But I can tell you that a cord of green Oak, in my dump trailer in the picture, will push my Ram 1500 all over the place. My trailer has brakes but I haven't hooked up a controller on it yet. My two wheel drive Dodge 1500 would handle a heavy load pretty well with the brake controller. As for my tractor, it has 300 pounds of front wheel weight, no loaded tires or rear weight. It was pulling the front tires off the ground moving those logs. My neighbor on my farm in WV has a Massey 165 with cast rear wheels that weigh 250 pounds each. I was thinking about buying his tractor and switching wheels until I got it in working order, Joe.


----------



## WIslxer

Firemoore98 said:


> The picture above with the ms441 saw sitting on the two totes shows them @2/3 full and that is all my tractor can lift with WET wood and that's about 1,000 of ash.
> 
> When the wood is dry I can lift nearly a whole tote of ash again @1,000lbs.
> 
> I looked it up one time and I thought a cord of dry ash should weigh @2,700 dry up to nearly 4,500lbs wet. Also take into consideration green ash doesn't really exist around me it's all been dead for years, if it's remotely green I leave it for another year I call it my vertices wood pile.
> 
> I always called my totes @1/3-1/4 of a cord give or take for rough estimating.
> 
> For reference my tractor is a Deere 1025r TLB, H120 loader, w/beat juice loaded tires and rear ballast weight of course. The pallet forks are a bit heavy for this scut tractor, but I still think she has @1,000 of lift left in her, always been impressed with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you using the loader or the three point hitch? How big of a tractor? I'm hoping I can afford a tractor for this purpose in the not too distant future. Thanks!


----------



## Firemoore98

John Deere 1025r 24hp diesel tractor with H120 front end loader. 

I have pallet forks that install on the front end loader

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

Firemoore98 said:


> John Deere 1025r 24hp diesel tractor with H120 front end loader.
> 
> I have pallet forks that install on the front end loader
> 
> Jason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you able to fill those totes with green wood and lift them with your 1025?


Sent from a field


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

WIslxer said:


> Are you using the loader or the three point hitch? How big of a tractor? I'm hoping I can afford a tractor for this purpose in the not too distant future. Thanks!


If in budget [emoji3], get one with skid steer quick attach. JD has their own quick attach that's not compatible, buckets, forks, bale spear, manure forks (soon grapple ) all interchange tractor and skid streer

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemoore98

CaseyForrest said:


> Are you able to fill those totes with green wood and lift them with your 1025?
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



This question has been answered in great detail including pictures and weight charts of various green and dry woods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

Firemoore98 said:


> This question has been answered in great detail including pictures and weight charts of various green and dry woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So it has.


----------



## ironpirate

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ironpirate

ironpirate said:


> View attachment 565219
> View attachment 565220
> View attachment 565223
> View attachment 565224
> View attachment 565225
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


These pics were taken on the day we cleaned up the wood lot back in January. Lots of bark and rotten wood to burn after several years of cutting. One full day of burning and moving wood and we got it whipped into shape. Tractor and front end loader was a lifesaver!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WIslxer

Firemoore98 said:


> John Deere 1025r 24hp diesel tractor with H120 front end loader.
> 
> I have pallet forks that install on the front end loader
> 
> Jason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry I missed that in your original post that live oak weight had me distractedly dumbfounded. Thanks for the reply, that's impressive for a tractor that little on the FEL.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

The weight chart was very interesting. For real world facts compared to the chart are some what in error. However I do understand how the real world can differ from other peoples point of view. I do not know if the chart is somewhat accurate or if it is out and out misleading. I have hauled wood around Southern California for 40 years and here is what I have found. Typically I would hand stack 8 to 15 cords on my truck and trailer then go get weighed. The driest wood that I have ever hauled was 12% moisture. More average is around 16 to 19 % moisture. Yes this is a very big deal when calculating how much wood can be hauled on a public highway which has a limit of 80,000 lbs. If you are a 100 lbs over loaded you can on bended knee go talk to the DOT officer and make excuses with a possible warning. On the other hand if the DOT guy is not happy that day then you will be fined delayed up to a couple of days while you hire someone to come pick up some of your load. Dried seasoned Pine weighs about 4,000 lbs per cord could be as much as 500 lbs less if the wood is decayed and of very poor quality. Mountain White Oak weighs at 5,000 lbs period. Never hauled Oak unless it was high quality. Oak that is well seasoned for up to two years or more often averages contains 15% moisture. Well seasoned Olive wood weighs in a 7,500 lbs per cord or more.

My last wood processing pile looked like this. Thanks


----------



## Toy4xchris

Did some some cutting and splitting today.
















My pile of noodles





sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Hoosk

So my 14# steel handle lickety splitter has gone missing. I hopped on the x27 bandwagon. Disappointed...... this isn't nearly the workout splitting with the old maul is. like butter through this ash..really happy so far.
Edit: 14# not 14'


----------



## ri chevy

Now you work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Made the split pile a little larger and cut up a few more logs in the pile. Had to cut my backyard time short have a hockey game to go watch tonight.

















sent from my electronic leash


----------



## ri chevy

I cut a tree that was stuck, leaning on a tree up high, and then cut up a 16" diameter tree that came down in a storm. Why do I always get the stuck trees? Lol
I actually pulled it down by rope and my Duramax. [emoji6]








































Not sure what kind of wood. A fellow member said it was Aspen.


----------



## Philbert

ri chevy said:


> Not sure what kind of wood.


Firewood.

Philbert


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Your right! [emoji6]


----------



## Toy4xchris

The split pile grew again thinking I'm gonna take buddy up on the offer to bring his splitter over to finish the rest I don't mind splitting by hand but ya.

















Had a little fire to burn some junk wood/uglys





sent from my electronic leash


----------



## All Purpose Tree Services




----------



## All Purpose Tree Services

G-Day fellas thanks for the likes . 
I have been selling firewood for two full seasons and coming into start of the third now I'm in South Australia.
All my wood is sustainable & scourced from my tree removal jobs I have cut & completed from residential homes.
I sell my wood by the Cubic Metre. 
"Sky Is The Limit"


----------



## svk

All Purpose Tree Services said:


> View attachment 569913
> View attachment 569914
> View attachment 569915
> View attachment 569916
> View attachment 569917


Welcome to the site. Great pictures!


----------



## HDBiker2000

Haven't been on for quite some time but I am still cutting firewood. Not cutting as much because I'm not heating 2 houses with wood since my mom passed away in 2015. Here is my wood pile for 2014. I figure there is 12 to 13 full cord of wood.


----------



## ri chevy

Sorry to hear about your mom. 
Very nice and neat piles there.


----------



## mr.finn

Nice neat stacks you have there!!


----------



## mr.finn

Current status, lots of oak.


----------



## briantutt

HDBiker2000 said:


> Haven't been on for quite some time but I am still cutting firewood. Not cutting as much because I'm not heating 2 houses with wood since my mom passed away in 2015. Here is my wood pile for 2014. I figure there is 12 to 13 full cord of wood.


that's not even right, super jealous.

Brian


----------



## coryj

Here's where I make my firewood. Bought the house in December and it had a wood stove so I started cutting wood. Three rows deep at this point stacked behind the garage. Still scrounging and splitting every chance I can.


----------



## ri chevy

Just one pile that I cut last week.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Ash in the background walnut up front. Mostly oak on the racks.
Mostly poplar I think don't know I just clean up the log piles for one of the local developers. Good excuse to do some noodleing with the freshly ported 590.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Putting the new table and cutting deck to good use. 











Repurposing the lean too. 












Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

Just finished splitting the load. 






1 row complete and the second row in the foreground. Netted out to 200 cubic feet. Next load should be closer to 2 full cord. I took the sideboards off my dump trailer when I was bringing green wood home because of the weight. 


Sent from a field


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## coryj

CaseyForrest said:


> Just finished splitting the load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 row complete and the second row in the foreground. Netted out to 200 cubic feet. Next load should be closer to 2 full cord. I took the sideboards off my dump trailer when I was bringing green wood home because of the weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field



This looks really good and it's making me rethink how I stacked wood in my lean-to area on the back of my garage. I hate the fact that I'm considering restacking all the wood I have posted in my picture above.


----------



## locochainsaw

Got my wood ready to cut and split once everything dies down mid summer


----------



## Ronaldo

Thems some big pieces of wood, loco. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

coryj said:


> This looks really good and it's making me rethink how I stacked wood in my lean-to area on the back of my garage. I hate the fact that I'm considering restacking all the wood I have posted in my picture above.



Dont let my compulsion cause you more work.

There is a method to my madness.. Stacking it this way means as its removed from the lean too, I can reach the wood without having an avalanche coming at me or having to walk on it to get to it.

I am worried I am going to place to much pressure on the posts and pull it away from the wall. I think all subsequent rows will have the outside criss crossed....


----------



## BB Sig

CaseyForrest said:


> Just finished splitting the load.
> 
> 1 row complete and the second row in the foreground. Netted out to 200 cubic feet. Next load should be closer to 2 full cord. I took the sideboards off my dump trailer when I was bringing green wood home because of the weight.
> 
> Sent from a field


 I cut about the same last year and didn't go through a quarter of it. Warm winters suck.


----------



## CaseyForrest

BB Sig said:


> I cut about the same last year and didn't go through a quarter of it. Warm winters suck.



In a normal winter, that would last about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cantoo

My processing area. The ash logs are mine. The rounds and smaller piles of mixed logs are my buddies. He doesn't have any room at his place so he's dropping loads here. Last count I have around 350 logs that are either 12' or 13'-4" long, and a big pile of limbwood. I cut into rounds and split all summer while it's warm.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice! [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii

Rule 1. never lift the same log twice...

I was choppin a few rounds not thinking just doin when no1 son wanders up to help but looks & mentions um dad so why dont we set the trailer right beside the splitter,, then we can load the chunks direct into it,,, thanks son saving dads old back ..


----------



## Trapper_Pete

cantoo said:


> My processing area. The ash logs are mine. The rounds and smaller piles of mixed logs are my buddies. He doesn't have any room at his place so he's dropping loads here. Last count I have around 350 logs that are either 12' or 13'-4" long, and a big pile of limbwood. I cut into rounds and split all summer while it's warm.
> View attachment 572668


how high can you stack logs on the wagon before it is to much weight ?


----------



## cantoo

Trapper_Pete, it depends on the day. I usually try to haul 2 or 3 logs more than I should, just so that I can kick my own azz for being stupid. My Kubota is only 35 hp so it is usually much lighter than the load I'm trying to haul. I end up running out of traction and spin out. I have to do my hauling in the crop offseason so that means usually wet. I try to do most hauling in the winter when it's frozen but this year that never really happened. Tree species plays a part too. The poplar is full of water and heavier than the ash. I also cut cedar so can stack it up higher if the ground is frozen. I have 2 hills that I have to climb to get wood home.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Pictures remind me of going hunting with a friend when we were young. He drove his Buick LaSabre out on the back corn field behind the pasture and the front end dropped to the frame. We about got the tractor with tire chains stuck, and had to rehook several times. We drug that car 300' before the front end came up, and tore the crap out of that field. I don't recall ever getting the guns out that afternoon.


----------



## stratton

Cantoo, Just curious, how cords do you burn for personal use and how many cords do you sell each season.???


----------



## cantoo

Stratton, I don't keep track of what I burn. I burn a lot of junk wood and I burn year around. I heat 2 houses, both domestic hot water and a 24x 56' shop. My wife has windows open all winter long. Last year I sold about 10 or 12 trailer loads of wood, each a little over a full cord and I sold a couple of trailer loads of logs each trailer is about 2 cord. I had a lot more 16" split wood to sell but didn't work too hard at selling it so I have a bunch of campfire wood to sell this year. I plan on cutting at least 10 more cord of 16" wood to sell this year. I only sell enough to make my wife think that I'm trying to payback some of the equipment that I've bought or built.


----------



## leadarrows




----------



## Sandhill Crane

No more double stacking. Had to try it though to find out. 
Another pallet in the second row back, fell on top of the front row yesterday. When they do fall they pretty much screw the one up under it as well. 
When I run out of room, it will be time to stop. 
Hopefully deliveries will continue and open up some space as well. 
Nine cord so far the last two weeks, at about four hours per cord. 
Lots of clean up, and four deliveries. 
Two 20 cord truck loads of logs coming that I've been making room for. Moved the cut tables out of the way for the trucks to get in. And of course some re-bundling to pick up and do while the tables are moved. 
(If I was a welder, I would make the axle kits for the SuperSplit splitters to sell. I love it...absolutely love it.)
Very windy today, and a small Beach tree down in the circle driveway.


----------



## Wowzer

Sandhill Crane said:


> No more double stacking. Had to try it though to find out.
> Another pallet in the second row back, fell on top of the front row yesterday. When they do fall they pretty much screw the one up under it as well.
> When I run out of room, it will be time to stop.
> Hopefully deliveries will continue and open up some space as well.
> Nine cord so far the last two weeks, at about four hours per cord.
> Lots of clean up, and four deliveries.
> Two 20 cord truck loads of logs coming that I've been making room for. Moved the cut tables out of the way for the trucks to get in. And of course some re-bundling to pick up and do while the tables are moved.
> (If I was a welder, I would make the axle kits for the SuperSplit splitters to sell. I love it...absolutely love it.)
> Very windy today, and a small Beach tree down in the circle driveway. View attachment 575892
> View attachment 575893
> View attachment 575896




You should keep an eye out on craigslight for some pallet racking. Or the cantelever stuff they use in home depot and lowes. You could cut 10' stuff down to 5 and make a row or something?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Wowzer said:


> You should keep an eye out on craigslight for some pallet racking.


Cost is not a factor as used is pretty reasonable. It would require a lot of space between rows for access, and probably a concrete base.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Sandhill Crane said:


> Very windy today, and a small Beach tree down in the circle driveway.


I could see the Beach from the kitchen window. About 1:00 pm


the wind died down a bit and I got out to the wood lot. (Sometimes I second guess myself and think yeah it's windy but I could still go out and start.) This top came down in the access road less than 100' from where I split. I notched the back side and face cut it leaving a hinge. Then pulled it with the truck.


----------



## Wowzer

Sandhill Crane said:


> Cost is not a factor as used is pretty reasonable. It would require a lot of space between rows for access, and probably a concrete base.



If you laid down a good base of gravel and packed it, then got some 1'x1' patio stones you would be fine. To go the 1 high. Probable would stretch it for the 3rd though.

Or depending on where your at the concrete plants are always making the blocks from extra batchs could dig in some for a base and put the pallet rack on top


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Much of it comes down to the expense of seasoning wood for someone else, and can that cost/trouble be recovered. It is costly, and it is a lot of work, verses split into a truck and deliver. It would require a concrete pad to do pallet racks at 1,000 pounds per pallet. Additional racks could be built as a row is filled, and taken down as wood is sold, to conserve space. That would require a bit of money to put in place. 

For my situation, I need to change how I do deliveries. 
After that...maybe a different spot, a larger area to work if it is doable. I've heard it said McDonalds is not in the hamburger business. They're in the real estate business. And in the end it seems that's where a lot of small business have their equity, because quite often the business is really just a person doing something. I cleared a bunch of Poplars for the space I'm using now, but the Beach, Oaks and Pines will stay, and this area will be repurposed as our kids see fit in the future. We are just enjoying it for now as it is. We are zoned residential so I have to be mindful of what I do, and keep things cleaned up as best I can.


----------



## Wowzer

Sandhill Crane said:


> Much of it comes down to the expense of seasoning wood for someone else, and can that cost/trouble be recovered. It is costly, and it is a lot of work, verses split into a truck and deliver. It would require a concrete pad to do pallet racks at 1,000 pounds per pallet. Additional racks could be built as a row is filled, and taken down as wood is sold, to conserve space. That would require a bit of money to put in place.
> 
> For my situation, I need to change how I do deliveries.
> After that...maybe a different spot, a larger area to work if it is doable. I've heard it said McDonalds is not in the hamburger business. They're in the real estate business. And in the end it seems that's where a lot of small business have their equity, because quite often the business is really just a person doing something. I cleared a bunch of Poplars for the space I'm using now, but the Beach, Oaks and Pines will stay, and this area will be repurposed as our kids see fit in the future. We are just enjoying it for now as it is. We are zoned residential so I have to be mindful of what I do, and keep things cleaned up as best I can.



Yeah. if you where going to put money into Concrete you might as well make like a Bunker as they do for Chop, for Dairy darns or feed lots , then you could just use a loader to scop it up. and you can cut and split all you want till you need to load it. But yes how much money do you want to invest into seasoning wood for someone else.


----------



## cantoo

I split onto my conveyor and it drops off the conveyor into a pile. My piles are around 18 to 20' tall but they are on a windy ridge and a gravel base. Also it's ash so dries pretty easily. I never stack the 16" stuff but I do handload it back onto the conveyor to drop into my dump trailer. This allows me to throw aside any junky or not pretty wood, and it keeps the splitter trash out of the trailer. Only takes about 15 minutes to do a load of just over a cord.
I think your shaded lot is causing you a lot of extra handling and expense. Might be worth considering renting a small piece of open land? Would you have bought the stacker if the moldy wood wasn't a problem?
I try to think of all my options before I do something. I was going to build a fast 16" splitter then I realized that I was just creating more work for myself. My owb can take 50" wood so why would I cut wood to only 16"? I built a reasonably fast 36" splitter with 4 way wedge. This saved me time every step of my process. When cutting and splitting wood at 32" long you can do a lot in a hurry. Stacking is also a lot faster, even refilling the owb is faster. Using my skids I have cut my handling way down.


----------



## ri chevy

Wow. Awesome. 
I won't even mention the time it takes me to cut, split and stack a cord. Lol
I do everything by hand. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane

cantoo said:


> Would you have bought the stacker if the moldy wood wasn't a problem?



Yes. 
I was stacking in wood racks. The Posch is a huge improvement and eliminates that for me, and makes handling easier. 
I still unload deliveries by hand, which is very slow and needs to change, as finances allow. (three years out)
If I used large bags I would still have the same issue delivering, unless I switched to a skid steer or something trailerable.
I'm hearing three super bags per cord, but I'm not believing that.


----------



## Wowzer

I'm hearing three super bags per cord, but I'm not believing that.[/QUOTE]

They sell a 4x4 tote bag here for 70$ and consider it .75 of a face cord. The one guy I talked to said 4 for a cord (4x4x8)


----------



## Firewoodguy NE

Good afternoon, New f

irewood dealer here from the Northeast. Here is some pictures of processed firewood ready to be re-distributed. Our firewood is Heat Treated/Pest Free approved and remains dry to the end user.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Marine5068

Wowzer said:


> I'm hearing three super bags per cord, but I'm not believing that.



They sell a 4x4 tote bag here for 70$ and consider it .75 of a face cord. The one guy I talked to said 4 for a cord (4x4x8)[/QUOTE]
? That math is obviously wrong.


----------



## Wowzer

Marine5068 said:


> They sell a 4x4 tote bag here for 70$ and consider it .75 of a face cord. The one guy I talked to said 4 for a cord (4x4x8)


? That math is obviously wrong.[/QUOTE]

face cord being 16"x4x8 x 3 = 4'x4'x8' a Cord no?

.75 x 4 = 3 face cord, 3 face cord = a cord

unless i am doing it wrong?


----------



## Marine5068

Oh...ok...I thought you were saying that one bag is 4'x4'
So that means two bags are a cord
I guess you can't fill the bags then
(cord is 4'x4'x8' right?)


----------



## Wowzer

Marine5068 said:


> Oh...ok...I thought you were saying that one bag is 4'x4'
> So that means two bags are a cord
> I guess you can't fill the bags then
> (cord is 4'x4'x8' right?)



i think you just have to think of throwing wood in the back of a truck or dump trailer. a 4'x4' bag with air gaps i guess would give you .75 of a face cord. if you staked wood in the bag, 2 would be a cord. but i don't think you would be able to lift it being to heavy then


----------



## Marine5068

I got about half cord of Silver Maple cut, split and stacked yesterday.
That stuff is heavy when wet, but so light when dry. It was free and dropped off at the house so I'm happy about that.
Also stacked a little bit of Red Oak.
I have to get felling my 4 large Trembling Aspen and some Cedars that I need to drop before I get building the new garage.
Got a welding job to do today and probably tomorrow too so felling will wait for now.
I hope my welding helmet battery is still good( I'll have to pick up some spares. I think it takes 2 x 2012's)



Silver Maple...............Red Oak


----------



## Marine5068

Wowzer said:


> i think you just have to think of throwing wood in the back of a truck or dump trailer. a 4'x4' bag with air gaps i guess would give you .75 of a face cord. if you staked wood in the bag, 2 would be a cord. but i don't think you would be able to lift it being to heavy then


Ya, woods pretty heavy stuff
Most people that don't work with fresh cut wood have no idea when I say that i cut and stacked 4000 lbs of wood one the weekend...lol
Keeps me fit and out of trouble and provides some heat for the house......
AND....I get to play with some cool toys ( oops... tools)


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Firewoodguy NE said:


> Our firewood is Heat Treated/Pest Free approved and remains dry to the end user.


Missed this post earlier. Very nice. 
Please post more about your operation. 
How do you heat treat? 
What are the hoops to doing that?


----------



## svk

I'm spending the afternoon splitting up a couple of big birch I dropped last spring. I can tell you that I'll never let birch season in the round again as these are significantly more work to split than fresh cut. 

I've got the S2800 which certainly gets the job done but of course I left the Isocore at home because I had no need for a heavy hitter or so I thought. 

I'm about 90 percent done with the smaller of the two trees now.


----------



## Firewoodguy NE

Sandhill Crane said:


> Missed this post earlier. Very nice.
> Please post more about your operation.
> How do you heat treat?
> What are the hoops to doing that?


 ?

How do you heat treat? I don't kiln dry it myself. I buy it delivered in bulk and I just re-distribute it
What are the hoops to doing that?[/QUOTE] ? To be in compliance with state and federal regulations in the sale and movement of firewood. We have EAB in parts of the NE and they want to control the spread of EAB from entering into non-quarantine county's and bordering states via distributing treated firewood vs un-treated firewood.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I get that your wood is treated for bug control. I'm assuming that is done with heat in a kiln or container of some sort for a shorter time than kiln drying. Care to share anymore?
Your earlier post 6345, very nice!


----------



## Firewoodguy NE

Sandhill Crane said:


> I get that your wood is treated for bug control. I'm assuming that is done with heat in a kiln or container of some sort for a shorter time than kiln drying. Care to share anymore?
> Your earlier post 6345, very nice!


Like I said before, I don't perform the actual heat treatment processing. True, its performed via kiln drying process to a 71/75 heat treatment. I was told that this treatment takes anywhere between 3 to 5 days to complete and is approved by USDA standards. Sorry, I cant be more helpful to you in the actual processing of "heat-treated/pest free" firewood. But, I can say that the finish product is an excellent product to sell in the retail market.


----------



## Firewoodguy NE

I went to C/L this am to view any new firewood posting on C/L. This image caught my attention and I wanted to share it with U. Its a good conversation piece.


----------



## ri chevy

Wow! Quite a load there. LOL. [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I spent a few minutes turning boiler splits into fireplace splits this evening. Boy that hydro works nice.


----------



## cantoo

Firewoodguy NE said:


> I went to C/L this am to view any new firewood posting on C/L. This image caught my attention and I wanted to share it with U. Its a good conversation piece. View attachment 579035



This what happens when you sell firewood by the pickup load and one of the clowns from this forum shows up at your place. Guy loads up and says "that was $50 a pickup load right"?


----------



## svk

Here's my previous splitting area which held about 13 cords last spring. I'm going to be doing something different but not sure what yet. What's left in the pile will get used up in the fire pit over the summer.


----------



## derwoodii




----------



## rarefish383

Well, that's one way to split stove wood!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Here's some of the 32" splits I'm making for my syrup cooker. It's mostly ash and pine with some butternut and basswood mixed in. The pile in the background is white oak in stove lengths. Still got a long ways to go, but the new splitter makes the project a lot less daunting.


----------



## Ronaldo

Special order splitter to take a 32 incher? The hydraulic upper links are nice and handy aren't they? 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Ronaldo said:


> Special order splitter to take a 32 incher? The hydraulic upper links are nice and handy aren't they?
> 
> Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk



Yes it was a custom job. The company is only an hour from here and the price was great, so I took the plunge. 

I love the hydraulic top link! You can't see it in the picture, but one of the side links on that tractor is hydraulic also, so I can adjust the tilt front to back and side to side from the seat. I just fabbed up ends for those cylinders and added the remotes to that tractor this spring. It was a bit of a project, but it's gonna make my life a lot easier.


----------



## derwoodii

oh better show the wood pile,,, my new little axe is ok to chuck tho not ideally balanced but a true throwing 2 bladed axe is $300 plus bucks


----------



## rarefish383

I used to through a double. It was over 100 years old and I started to worry about breaking the handle. I'll have to get it back out, or try one of the newer doubles, Joe.


----------



## derwoodii

The doubles axes i have thrown at industry day play groups are great,, but yeah easy for noobs to snap a handle


----------



## ri chevy

We need a new thread on the "How to's" of Ax throwing. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

How far is your line. We threw the same as Bowie knives and Tomahawks, I think it was 12'-15'. I've thrown farther. At 12' I think the ax flipped one time. One line the ax handle would always be pointing up, and the other line it would be pointing down, we through at playing card with the goal of cutting them in half. We also shot at a double set in a block of wood, with two clay pigeons on the side, attempting to split the bullet and break both pigeons, Joe.


----------



## derwoodii

rarefish383 said:


> How far is your line. We threw the same as Bowie knives and Tomahawks, I think it was 12'-15'. I've thrown farther. At 12' I think the ax flipped one time. One line the ax handle would always be pointing up, and the other line it would be pointing down, we through at playing card with the goal of cutting them in half. We also shot at a double set in a block of wood, with two clay pigeons on the side, attempting to split the bullet and break both pigeons, Joe.




current tho line 22 feet or 8m much of this depends on axe in use rotation,,, took me 20 thos to work out the new axe range


----------



## MechanicMatt

Drop them, Drag them, buck them, split them, then the kids stack them. The kids are a big help with the splitter too. Second set of hands to run the lever helps. Best part is unlike my brother in law, I don't have to share my beer with the kids when we're done for the day. It amazes me how much they'll help do firewood, but god forbid they listen when told to clean their rooms.


----------



## rarefish383

I always worry about a second set of hands on the levers. You both get in a rhythm, then the block moves and you grab at it to adjust, but it's too late the other person has already pulled the lever. In the years I've been here a couple people have lost fingers by tag teaming the controls. I almost got my Dad with our big Bliss commercial splitter. He barely got his fingers out and looked at me like I was nuts. I looked at him like he was nuts. He liked every piece the exact same size and reached down to adjust it, I already had it in motion. You can't let your attention drop for 1 second, be careful, Joe.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Yeah, full attention needed with saws and hydraulics.


----------



## svk

The few times my kids help with the hydro and I'm not the one running the lever I don't let them engage until hands are off the wood. And the smaller kids need both hands to engage the lever so they are safe by default. 

When I had one kid throwing splits and two delivering me rounds we really can pile it up in a hurry.


----------



## Jackofall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djones

I've got a ways to go to finish this pile of Maple and pine. The pile extends more to the right where the big stuff sits. Maybe next week by the looks of the weather map.


----------



## djones

Don't know where the pics went so here they are again or for those who didn't see them, a first viewing.


----------



## cornfused

Down to noodling the big chunks. Was a big oak (43" @ back cut), looks like it's gonna be about 3 - 4 cords CSS.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Cornfused, that's some big stuff to deal with.
I drove to Fort Dodge, Iowa to get my conveyor a number of years ago, a Craigslist find. Long trip, but worth it. I picked up some magnetic tail lights, farm triangles and flagged the end of it really, really well, and ran with the trucks on the way back. Changed it over to hydraulic lift last winter.


----------



## cornfused

Sandhill Crane said:


> Cornfused, that's some big stuff to deal with.
> I drove to Fort Dodge, Iowa to get my conveyor a number of years ago, a Craigslist find. Long trip, but worth it. I picked up some magnetic tail lights, farm triangles and flagged the end of it really, really well, and ran with the trucks on the way back.


Is the conveyor purpose built for wood or is it an ag conveyor. Been looking high & low for a short ag conveyor but all I can find are 40' crib conveyors. Man that had to have been one long a$$ed drive back to Michigan!!!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

It is a 28' BuiltRite (manufacturer) firewood conveyor. Cleated belt, hydraulic top drive, GX160.

It was a slow trip home. My intent was to pick it up, head back and get a motel at some point. I had left home at 3:00 am or something like that. Hit Fort Dodge just before noon, and left an hour later. I was long past the heavy truck traffic south of Chicago, and traffic north was very, very light. I stopped for coffee and a short break. It was dark and beginning to snow. Still felt good, but I was worried about the end of the thing and faster trucks, so several times I turned the four ways on until they got by. The magnetic lights were close to the end.

It actually gets quite low. In the second photo, the hand crank jack is mounted on the upper cross member. It also mounts below that, on the axle, much, much lower. It also had a slip tube, that could be pinned at different heights, as the jack itself only had about a ten inch travel. It is high in these photos to take weight off the quad. It could actually get too high, and the weight of wood has tipped it over, and slightly bent the top drum drive shaft. Took some effort to replace it. Lesson learned. No longer possible since I changed to a hydraulic lift cylinder. I bought it 02/26/2010, and gave $5,000. Bill of sale says it is a 2007.

I have some nice equipment that I try to keep up. The trade off is I drive an old mini van with a lot of miles on it. We did get a used pickup this February, but I'm still driving the van. I like it. The truck is high, and a step to get into. Now I know why the seats were all blown out in many of the trucks we looked at with only a hundred thousand miles.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Changes over time...





Posch PackFix hydro from Austria.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Old way, new way. The goal is to get a bigger truck with a 24' bed and tandem to carry the piggyback lift for unloading. Until then, it is unload by hand, a slow process. Each of these loads is 1 1/2 cord. I have twenty five or thirty of the large racks that I no longer use. (Make me an offer.) Edit: added photo.


----------



## locochainsaw

Finally had a little time to split!


----------



## Cowboy254

Here's my woodshed/splitting area. The shed has 2 bays of 2.5m across x 3.5m deep and the wood is stacked up to 2.3m high. So those bays can hold 20 cubes or 5 and a bit cord each. Although it is only open on one side the idea was to get two years ahead and after 2 Australian summers baking in there, it's all very dry. The bay on the right is 2m across and was originally intended for odd bits, kindling and fireplace redgum but now I'm just going to mostly fill it as well. We're currently burning the middle bay.




I had it all nice and neat a month ago then some nitwit dumped more wood in front of it.


----------



## Erik B

Finally got around to taking some pics of my wood shed. It is a 24'X32' pole barn. I have divided it up into 8X8 sections. I have 3 4X8 areas to store shoulder wood (3 year plan). I made 2 bins for kindling (2 year plan). The other 5 are for my better wood and each holds around 2 and a half cord each. The one sections with the wheelbarrow is partly empty because that is where I resume burning this coming winter. I go in a clockwise directions for the next pile of wood to take from. Makes it easy to keep track of what wood to use next. The center section is used to store my tractor, trailer and splitter.


----------



## spike60

Yikes; I'm a little humbled by some of these huge wood piles and wood buildings. The word "shed" doesn't quite measure up to some of those set ups.

Hey, there's no wood in that pic????? Time for new pallets on the one side. I get 4 years out of a set of pallets. Never have a problem getting pallets, and it saved me from having to do some kind of floor in the woodshed. In fact this wood shed is 20 years old this year. Put a new roof on it this summer. A lot of wood has gone through that shed in 20 years.

Other side is full for this season. Empty side will be for next year. Second pic is the wood and splitter to fill it up. More than will fit in there, but that will fill a few more of those face cord racks. Good mix of oak, hickory, ash, maple and some yellow birch which I think is great firewood even though it's seldom talked about.


----------



## maul ratt

Big score of firewood this summer due to utility company cutting.


----------



## jrider

Coming along


----------



## Lowhog

The Grandkids work for food and cartoon network.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. He looks very happy to be helping. [emoji2]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## john taliaferro

I need three or four of them {Grand kids }.


----------



## Lowhog

john taliaferro said:


> I need three or four of them {Grand kids }.


 I'm at nine. Birthdays and Christmas keep you in the poor house. LOL!


----------



## stihl023/5

.


----------



## MontanaResident

A pleasant surprise. I thought I had cut 8 cords, but I remeasured the log pile this morning. 20x6x12, that's 11+ cords of wood. Since there are gaps, and slopes (steep) at either end I'll call it 10 cords. That was my original goal for the year. I made it. Yah!!!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Lowhog said:


> The Grandkids work for food and cartoon network.View attachment 594733


Loading firewood in pickup. Suggest a piece of plywood wide as bed and tall enough over cab. That is of course if it has a back window...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

LoveStihlQuality said:


> Loading firewood in pickup. Suggest a piece of plywood wide as bed and tall enough over cab. That is of course if it has a back window...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


 Off loading a Ford pickup box trailer. As you can see no back window. My 80 acre office.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice. At least the Ford was good for something. Lol
[emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

ri chevy said:


> Nice. At least the Ford was good for something. Lol
> [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 How true LOL!


----------



## chucker

the twin's took their papa out to gather a little wood and show the old man how it's done with tons of young energy.. gotta love it!


----------



## MontanaResident

chucker said:


> the twin's took their papa out to gather a little wood and show the old man how it's done with tons of young energy.. gotta love it!



Happy, smiling, working -- pictures to treasure forever.


----------



## Polish hammer

The start of my wood splitting area today! And log storage area! Before and after lots more to go


----------



## chucker

Polish hammer said:


> The start of my wood splitting area today! And log storage area! Before and after lots more to go


always good to get started again ??


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> View attachment 596191
> View attachment 596192
> View attachment 596193
> View attachment 596194
> View attachment 596195
> View attachment 596196
> View attachment 596197
> View attachment 596198
> the twin's took their papa out to gather a little wood and show the old man how it's done with tons of young energy.. gotta love it!View attachment 596191
> View attachment 596192
> View attachment 596193
> View attachment 596194
> View attachment 596195
> View attachment 596196
> View attachment 596197
> View attachment 596198


Great photos!

How was the fishing trip? Sorry I missed you again.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Great photos!
> 
> How was the fishing trip? Sorry I missed you again.


fishing was great, but not for the walleye's.. going up again in the next week or so. going to try out the echo trail from buyck to ely.... friends are headed up in the morning to the resort on the crappie lake.


----------



## svk

Excellent


----------



## jr27236

Got back at it today


----------



## jr27236

Anyone know what these little beggers are? They seam to stay there under the bark forever


----------



## ReggieT

jr27236 said:


> Anyone know what these little beggers are? They seam to stay there under the bark forever


The “worms” are the larvae of wood-boring beetles. 
Dam good panfish/catfish baits!


----------



## jr27236

ReggieT said:


> The “worms” are the larvae of wood-boring beetles.
> Dam good panfish/catfish baits!


Too bad I had a lot of them i would of sent you but they met an untimely end.


----------



## svk

You'll find those in various sizes under many different species of bark. The ones from white pines are nearly the size of an adult pinky finger and they are loud!

They will reside there until the moisture is gone.


----------



## rarefish383

Are they like the big black beetles, about the size of your thumb, that we find under Oak bark? When you pick them up they vibrate and buzz, quite loud, Joe.


----------



## ri chevy

Birds love to eat them. I leave the wood on the ground opened face up. Birds fight over them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

Are those the sucker that carry the Dutch Elm disease? I have dead Elm all along my creek bottom.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> Are they like the big black beetles, about the size of your thumb, that we find under Oak bark? When you pick them up they vibrate and buzz, quite loud, Joe.


Not sure what they morph into.


----------



## jr27236

Mine morphed into dead grubs. Lol


----------



## Marine5068

They're not grubs. Beetle larvae of some sort. Great panfish bait.
I put them all in a cup while splitting then on the flat of the bird feeder and they eat them like chocolates, fighting over them too.


----------



## svk

We consider grubs and larvae as one in the same. Is there a different grub elsewhere?


----------



## rarefish383

Grub was the old guy that bought us beer when we were still 16. We'd get him to get us a case of Rolling Rock pony bottles and he charged one bottle, Joe.


----------



## dancan

jr27236 said:


> Anyone know what these little beggers are? They seam to stay there under the bark forever




https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-sale-as-swiss-retailer-swaps-meat-for-larvae

Yummy ......


----------



## jr27236

dancan said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-sale-as-swiss-retailer-swaps-meat-for-larvae
> 
> Yummy ......


Lol. Want to come to a BBQ?


----------



## Multifaceted

Nothing too crazy, this is just what I've split or bucked and stacked since January. Everything that is split was done so and stacked by April to hopefully burn by early winter. Most of the split cordwood is mixed hardwood: white oak, black locust, tulip, sassafrass, and black walnut; and about a cord of it is sycamore. The stacked rounds were large white ash (thanks, EAB) and red oak (unholy carpenter ant nest). Some smaller piles are cherry, walnut, and young red oak. Not in frame is a stack of rounds maybe a cord worth of ailanthus (Tree of Heaven) that we've been *trying* to eradicate. Been using it as burnbarrel and firepit wood, or turning it into charcoal. It smells, but splits easy and burns hot and fast, so rather than spend the time and energy hauling it away I just keep it around as impromptu fuel.

I've got at least a half dozen medium sized to small trees that are marked to be dropped due to either thinning purposes, standing dead, or not healthy. Will probably wait until the autumn to do that because I can't stand the humidity... bucking much of this wood in mid June was like working on the surface of the sun.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> We consider grubs and larvae as one in the same. Is there a different grub elsewhere?


Ya, I guess they're small grubs. 
When I hear grubs I think those large grubs in your lawn I guess.
Just me...nm


----------



## Marine5068

Multifaceted said:


> Nothing too crazy, this is just what I've split or bucked and stacked since January. Everything that is split was done so and stacked by April to hopefully burn by early winter. Most of the split cordwood is mixed hardwood: white oak, black locust, tulip, sassafrass, and black walnut; and about a cord of it is sycamore. The stacked rounds were large white ash (thanks, EAB) and red oak (unholy carpenter ant nest). Some smaller piles are cherry, walnut, and young red oak. Not in frame is a stack of rounds maybe a cord worth of ailanthus (Tree of Heaven) that we've been *trying* to eradicate. Been using it as burnbarrel and firepit wood, or turning it into charcoal. It smells, but splits easy and burns hot and fast, so rather than spend the time and energy hauling it away I just keep it around as impromptu fuel.
> 
> I've got at least a half dozen medium sized to small trees that are marked to be dropped due to either thinning purposes, standing dead, or not healthy. Will probably wait until the autumn to do that because I can't stand the humidity... bucking much of this wood in mid June was like working on the surface of the sun.


Nice stacks. You've been busy. 
I second that about working on the Sun, it's same here but we've had a very wet Summer so far which is a nice change from last ten years or so.
Wish I had more time for my woodcutting.


----------



## Lowhog

Multifaceted said:


> Nothing too crazy, this is just what I've split or bucked and stacked since January. Everything that is split was done so and stacked by April to hopefully burn by early winter. Most of the split cordwood is mixed hardwood: white oak, black locust, tulip, sassafrass, and black walnut; and about a cord of it is sycamore. The stacked rounds were large white ash (thanks, EAB) and red oak (unholy carpenter ant nest). Some smaller piles are cherry, walnut, and young red oak. Not in frame is a stack of rounds maybe a cord worth of ailanthus (Tree of Heaven) that we've been *trying* to eradicate. Been using it as burnbarrel and firepit wood, or turning it into charcoal. It smells, but splits easy and burns hot and fast, so rather than spend the time and energy hauling it away I just keep it around as impromptu fuel.
> 
> I've got at least a half dozen medium sized to small trees that are marked to be dropped due to either thinning purposes, standing dead, or not healthy. Will probably wait until the autumn to do that because I can't stand the humidity... bucking much of this wood in mid June was like working on the surface of the sun.


 Cutting Black Walnut for firewood. I thought that stuff was worth a small fortune for furniture and gun stock material.


----------



## Multifaceted

Lowhog said:


> Cutting Black Walnut for firewood. I thought that stuff was worth a small fortune for furniture and gun stock material.


I've heard that straight logs can fetch some coin, but I have not found anyone local that will take it. It grows everywhere around here, and the few that I did cut up were pretty small windfalls, maybe 10-11" in diameter at its widest. I do have a larger one with a straight trunk that is about 20" that needs to come down, most of the canopy got broken off when felling a fairly large red oak earlier this summer. It's still alive, but I don't think it'll last much longer with 80% of its foliage gone. Considered selling off those logs for lumber, but again I'm admittedly not very resourseful in that regard. Might just cut enough up for my neighbor to turn on his lathe and split the rest. It's a toss up with spending too much time trying to get rid of something and just processing it myself and moving on to the next thing to do. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

I have some nice black walnut that I cut up about 15 to 20 years ago. I put it up in my garage and forgot about it. 
My intentions were to use it for gun and knife grips and handles. It is very HARD. LOL
A buddy told me to sell it. I will see if I can grab a few pics. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

Multifaceted said:


> I've heard that straight logs can fetch some coin, but I have not found anyone local that will take it. It grows everywhere around here, and the few that I did cut up were pretty small windfalls, maybe 10-11" in diameter at its widest. I do have a larger one with a straight trunk that is about 20" that needs to come down, most of the canopy got broken off when felling a fairly large red oak earlier this summer. It's still alive, but I don't think it'll last much longer with 80% of its foliage gone. Considered selling off those logs for lumber, but again I'm admittedly not very resourseful in that regard. Might just cut enough up for my neighbor to turn on his lathe and split the rest. It's a toss up with spending too much time trying to get rid of something and just processing it myself and moving on to the next thing to do.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


 I have a local gunsmith that likes making custom rifle stocks from black walnut. You could always try listing on craigslist if you come across a good one. I planted 250 of them 10 years ago but will never see them at harvest size.Maybe the Grand Kids will.


----------



## Multifaceted

Marine5068 said:


> Nice stacks. You've been busy.
> I second that about working on the Sun, it's same here but we've had a very wet Summer so far which is a nice change from last ten years or so.
> Wish I had more time for my woodcutting.


Agreed, the frequency of rain is a nice change indeed. Last summer was hot too, but unbearably dry. Thanks, I plan to get more into once autumn settles in and I can work longer without the heat dragging me down.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Lowhog said:


> I have a local gunsmith that likes making custom rifle stocks from black walnut. You could always try listing on craigslist if you come across a good one. I planted 250 of them 10 years ago but will never see them at harvest size.Maybe the Grand Kids will.


You know, with as much stuff I buy on Craigslist and how often I browse for second hand scores, I never even thought about putting up the logs on an ad there. May have to try that. I guess the best answer is the simplest and right in front of you!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveStihlQuality

Lowhog said:


> I have a local gunsmith that likes making custom rifle stocks from black walnut. You could always try listing on craigslist if you come across a good one. I planted 250 of them 10 years ago but will never see them at harvest size.Maybe the Grand Kids will.


For decades I took care of mowing my grandmother's big old farm (home place where Dad and siblings grew up) One time could mow in a manageable time with bigger tractor, but she kept planting trees, walnut, oak etc. She planted to close so had to mow lot with garden tractor, trim around. More than quadrupled time. She would always say "I don't know why I keep planting, I'll never see them them.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

LoveStihlQuality said:


> For decades I took care of mowing my grandmother's big old farm (home place where Dad and siblings grew up) One time could mow in a manageable time with bigger tractor, but she kept planting trees, walnut, oak etc. She planted to close so had to mow lot with garden tractor, trim around. More than quadrupled time. She would always say "I don't know why I keep planting, I'll never see them them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


 I'm 62 and just planted 500 white spruce this spring. What the hay!


----------



## ri chevy

Leave the forest even better than when you found it. Nothing wrong with that. 
Leave the place better for the future. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Lowhog said:


> Cutting Black Walnut for firewood. I thought that stuff was worth a small fortune for furniture and gun stock material.



I actually must have exaggerated the size of the Walnut tree I previously mentioned, it's more like 10' in diameter, and the ones I already bucked are even smaller, here are the pics. All in all, it didn't seem like much of a waste, not really big trees...














Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

Elm or Walnut here? Its about 50ft tall 40 ft from my shop. Splitting about 14ft up the trunk.


----------



## jr27236

Looks like a walnut to me. Either way its a hazard splitting like that and gonna have to come down


----------



## Lowhog

jr27236 said:


> Looks like a walnut to me. Either way its a hazard splitting like that and gonna have to come down


 I think its Walnut also.


----------



## svk

Be sure to document your exploits in the HVBW thread....


----------



## Lowhog

Now thinking Bitternut Hickory or Butternut.


----------



## Jakers

Sure looks like elm leaves on the top of that tree. I'm saying American elm


----------



## Ronaldo

Jakers said:


> Sure looks like elm leaves on the top of that tree. I'm saying American elm


Bark looks like Elm, too.


----------



## Jere39

Multifaceted said:


> I actually must have exaggerated the size of the Walnut tree I previously mentioned, it's more like 10' in diameter, and the ones I already bucked are even smaller, here are the pics. All in all, it didn't seem like much of a waste, not really big trees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



I guess that must be the largest Walnut I've ever seen at 10 feet diameter. Your picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Multifaceted

Jere39 said:


> I guess that must be the largest Walnut I've ever seen at 10 feet diameter. Your picture doesn't do it justice.


Ha ha, 10 inches, obviously... Couldn't do that again if I tried.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

We used to have a weekly shopper style newspaper where private parties could place for sale ads for free. 

Free was good but the denigrates working there screwed up the ads almost constantly. One time they advertised my boat as a 14" boat. Of course some wisenheimer with no real interest in the item had to call me up to point that out lol


----------



## Jackofall

Another 2 face added to the pile yesterday. Pushing 35 face right now. Looking for 45 before winter... finally found a reliable source for log loads so I can keep a year ahead. Average burn for a New York winter is 20 face to keep my fuel oil consumption to 50 gallons a winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

Jackofall said:


> Another 2 face added to the pile yesterday. Pushing 35 face right now. Looking for 45 before winter... finally found a reliable source for log loads so I can keep a year ahead. Average burn for a New York winter is 20 face to keep my fuel oil consumption to 50 gallons a winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks like some nice airflow in that sweet old shed.


----------



## Jackofall

Lol no doubt about that! It's a circa 1850 post and beam small equipment barn that I use to keep my wood in. It's a little drafty and my wood seasons perfectly in it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

Not of my splitting area but a good load that I took to my parent's house yesterday with my new to me pickup truck. Like a rock!


----------



## chucker

here's the total of our trip to the woods last week to retrieve a load cut early this spring.. 2/3rds cord split by papa and stacked by the twins. papa did get 3 double wheel barrows of wood left over from the ugly's and not so sound butt cuts.


----------



## ri chevy

Love the help. Nice, neat stacking job sir. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

ri chevy said:


> Love the help. Nice, neat stacking job sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


the twins are 8 years old and do a wonderful job of firewooding .. their pride comes from a job well done and satisfied with a smile! I could not and would not ask for more from them as their own workman ship shows.


----------



## stihl023/5

.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Ten year old Built-Rite conveyor. I bought it used, put some magnetic tow lights on it, a farm triangle, some flags, and towed it home from Iowa to Michigan. It was three years old.

Knocked the weld splatter down with a file and hit it with some emery cloth, near where the rear hub seal goes on the largest spindle flange. It didn't seem to clean up very well. Found the spindle beat up just behind the threads on this side also. It sure raises some questions... Went ahead and did both sides with complete hub kits. The other side was rusted also, and getting tight, but not seized yet. Greased everything, including the inside of the new grease caps. The old ones had rust inside them.

The conveyor came with a hand crank jack to raise and lower it. However the upper A-frame that these spindles are attached to is a tube in tube hinge. It seized last year, for lack if grease zerks, which had a part in the hand crank jack failure. I drilled the outer tube and added zerks, and after several days of penetrating oil, suspending the conveyor tires off the ground with a forklift, and bounced on the seized A-frame with my body weight until it broke free. Then added a valve and cylinder in anticipation of loading more landscape dump trucks. (Still need to add a counterbalance valve.)

I pulled it out here, dragged it actually, to load a truck yesterday. Tomorrow I'll have to move the conveyor back into place for splitting. Wish there was a hitch on the front of the quad to make that a little easier. Kind of a snug fit...and the Posch on the other end.


----------



## svk

With that much rust did they forget to put the seal on the back side?!


----------



## rarefish383

Wow, looks like they packed the caps with salt to keep the water out. It's raining today, maybe I'll check the bearings on my dump trailer. It's 10-12 years old now, and I try to keep it greased up, Joe.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

There is a saying: If you don't think little things matter, try sleeping in a room with a mosquito.

The rear bearing surface of the hub wasn't much better. It is a Dexter hub. I had to google to figure out what I had to get for replacement part sizes. Pretty simple all in all. $43. per side, although I did not find Dexter locally, and used an off brand. I'm no mechanic, but this should work. I greased the spindle to keep it from rusting and latter thought maybe I should not have, because the race should not spin. Any thoughts? Or am I chasing a mosquito that isn't there. In this case it is just sitting for the most part.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

svk said:


> With that much rust did they forget to put the seal on the back side?!


My guess is one of two things. The seal rubber failed in some way, or the weld splatter did not allow the seal to function properly. I bent the seal up taking the hub off and didn't really look closely at it, assuming at the time, the weld splatter was the cause. The other side hub was rusting also, and no splatter there. 3,500 pound hubs, or 1,750 each.


----------



## svk

Sandhill Crane said:


> There is a saying: If you don't think little things matter, try sleeping in a room with a mosquito.
> 
> The rear bearing surface of the hub wasn't much better. It is a Dexter hub. I had to google to figure out what I had to get for replacement part sizes. Pretty simple all in all. $43. per side, although I did not find Dexter locally, and used an off brand. I'm no mechanic, but this should work. I greased the spindle to keep it from rusting and latter thought maybe I should not have, because the race should not spin. Any thoughts? Or am I chasing a mosquito that isn't there. In this case it is just sitting for the most part.


I would agree it is fine to grease the spindle. Once the axle heats up a bit it will swell and the bearing race will not spin. Better to have a little grease on there than have it rust to the axle and be a bear to remove next time (if there is a next time).


----------



## panolo

If it's the right bearing it won't spin with grease. I don't think I have never not greased a spindle.


----------



## chucker

the race does not set on the spindle! the race sits in the hub, one on each side for the bearing to fit into! the bearing(s) sit on the spindle alone! greasing the spindle is a must to assure a lubed fit along with greasing the hub after the assembly. !! "DONT FORGET TO RE PACK THE BEARINGS BEFORE PLACEMENT INTO THE HUB AND ON THE SPINDLE" !!....


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> the race does not set on the spindle! the race sits in the hub, one on each side for the bearing to fit into! the bearing(s) sit on the spindle alone! greasing the spindle is a must to assure a lubed fit along with greasing the hub after the assembly. !! "DONT FORGET TO RE PACK THE BEARINGS BEFORE PLACEMENT INTO THE HUB AND ON THE SPINDLE" !!....


Technically doesn't the outer race fit into the hub and the inner race sit on the spindle/axle?


----------



## rarefish383

I always referred to the two pieces of a bearing set as the race and the bearing. The bigger ring shaped piece that goes in the hub, and the bearing that slides on the spindle shaft. But, technically that's wrong. The big tapered piece is the outer race. The piece of the bearing that slides on the spindle is the inner race, and it is in constant contact with the spindle. Since the bearings roll on that inner piece of the bearing, it's a race also. So, a bearing set is really 4 pieces. The outer race, the bearing retainer or cage, that holds the bearings in place, the bearings and the inner race, Joe.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Technically doesn't the outer race fit into the hub and the inner race sit on the spindle/axle?


!no! ?? "I stand correcter", to a point. the bearing case assembly housing that fits over the axel spindle may be called an inner race! but not the same as the outer race that the bearings run with!!


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> !no!


What you do you call the inner part of the bearing that touches the axle?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

After looking at the seal this morning, one half the outer circumference of the seal, where it presses in the hub was rusted differently than the other half.. Whether water got in the rubber seal and sat in there, or it seeped in the press fit, I don't know. I added a lot of grease to the kit before installation, and the....chit....

Our daughter just walked in, and smells funny! (She now lives in Grand Rapids, thirty miles away, and she should be at work.) Her dog got sprayed by a skunk, and she brought her here, to mom and dad's... because her roommates are pissed! Off to the store for some bottles of Listerine.

Last photo is the 'good' hub. They're not great photos. Maybe I should have put new seals on it when I got back from Iowa. The rubber must turn on the spindle and wear. Guess I should look at the travel trailer too, which is twelve years old.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> What you do you call the inner part of the bearing that touches the axle?


the case.


----------



## svk

Good luck with the dog.

Have heard different wive's tales about what works best; vinegar, tomato juice, douche. Listerine is a new one.


----------



## jr27236

chucker said:


> the case.


The race


----------



## panolo

Quart of peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda, and some dawn dish soap. Had to deskunk the bird dogs a few times.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Yes, a dog trainer suggested peroxide and baking soda to make a paste and leave on for a while. Their second suggestion was the Listerine, which I did because it is the dogs head that really stinks. Also, it is a very mild dog, however...she is a woman dog, our daughter's, and a pit bull. I didn't want to get peroxide in her eyes either. She did great with the first bath of Listerine, which I did not rinse off. Second bath coming up, now that the truck is loaded for tomorrow mornings delivery. The Listerine is working. Which makes paying $6.00 a bottle, or bath, worth it I guess. Outdoor dog no doubt about that.

Wheel bearing. I thought the race seated, fixed without movement, on the spindle; the bearings (run on the outer diameter of the race); the bearing retainer that holds the bearings in place. The bearings in this case run on the machined inner surface of the hub instead of an outer race.

The inner seal must be a wear item, as it spins with the hub and seals against the spindle which is fixed.



Sorry for the hijacked thread....


----------



## svk

Unfortunately they usually get it in the face or the chest as they are going after the skunk.

Beats pulling porcupine quills though.


----------



## ironpirate

Sandhill Crane said:


> Yes, a dog trainer suggested peroxide and baking soda to make a paste and leave on for a while. Their second suggestion was the Listerine, which I did because it is the dogs head that really stinks. Also, it is a very mild dog, however...she is a woman dog, our daughter's, and a pit bull. I didn't want to get peroxide in her eyes either. She did great with the first bath of Listerine, which I did not rinse off. Second bath coming up, now that the truck is loaded for tomorrow mornings delivery. The Listerine is working. Which makes paying $6.00 a bottle, or bath, worth it I guess. Outdoor dog no doubt about that.
> 
> Wheel bearing. I thought the race seated, fixed without movement, on the spindle; the bearings (run on the outer diameter of the race); the bearing retainer that holds the bearings in place. The bearings in this case run on the machined inner surface of the hub instead of an outer race.
> 
> The inner seal must be a wear item, as it spins with the hub and seals against the spindle which is fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijacked thread....





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ironpirate

9

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nighthunter

We burn this in ireland as well as firewood so I'm well stacked up for next season


----------



## ri chevy

What is it? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nighthunter

It called turf and it's cut from ground and dried for a couple of months before your able to burn it


----------



## Wyatt183728

Thats about a third of whats cut.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

nighthunter said:


> It called turf and it's cut from ground and dried for a couple of months before your able to burn it


Weird. Thanks for the info. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwade

chucker said:


> here's the total of our trip to the woods last week to retrieve a load cut early this spring.. 2/3rds cord split by papa and stacked by the twins. papa did get 3 double wheel barrows of wood left over from the ugly's and not so sound butt cuts.View attachment 597743
> View attachment 597744
> View attachment 597745
> View attachment 597746


wow chucker, very neat having two generations of help . hope you realize how lucky you are. have fun.


----------



## chucker

jwade said:


> wow chucker, very neat having two generations of help . hope you realize how lucky you are. have fun.


!"THANKS A TON" ! jwade, as they are the light of my life these two are everything to me as a grandparent....


----------



## cornfused

Got a little wood out of a friend's timber today. While I was unloading it, it dawned on me I had never taken any pictures of the stacks...So here they are along with the faithful hauler and some of the arsenal.


----------



## stihl023/5

.


----------



## cornfused

stihl023/5 said:


> .


How do you like the county line splitter??


----------



## stihl023/5

cornfused said:


> How do you like the county line splitter??


I like it. I got it right after they ended the red one with a vertical briggs.


----------



## Southern Yankee

I dont get on here much, but to look around and try and improve my operation by seeing what others do. Some great insight on here.

Bobcat s590 being dropped off tomorrow on a 5 year lease will surely change our operation.


----------



## Lowhog

Southern Yankee said:


> View attachment 600101
> View attachment 600102
> View attachment 600103
> View attachment 600104
> View attachment 600105
> View attachment 600106
> 
> 
> I dont get on here much, but to look around and try and improve my operation by seeing what others do. Some great insight on here.
> 
> Bobcat s590 being dropped off tomorrow on a 5 year lease will surely change our operation.


 Picture 1 is my Splitting Maul my Son made for me 20 years ago in School, I'm using it today on red oak. Picture 2 softwood for day burning. Picture 3 building the oak pile by the house for nights. Picture 4 the woodshed (oak) in reserve. Picture 5 the oak pile behind the woodshed. Picture 6 my Honey Bee hives. Life is good!


----------



## Cowboy254

Ahh, memories. This was the pile that didn't fit into the woodshed (the main section can hold 11 cord). 




It got a bit bigger but now it's getting smaller since I'm moving some of it into the shed. I don't think I'll have another pile of wood that big in my lifetime.


----------



## Lowhog

Next project for the old fart and old 066 magnum.


----------



## ri chevy

Looks like fun! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfused

Did a little noodling today...30" oak rounds now all split & stacked


----------



## Waitingoneden

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane







It ain't nice and it ain't clean but my wife and oldest daughter made that pile in about 1/2 day while me and the youngest were out cutting more ok to split. Eat your heart out boys.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Nice family effort!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tnichols

cornfused said:


> Got a little wood out of a friend's timber today. While I was unloading it, it dawned on me I had never taken any pictures of the stacks...So here they are along with the faithful hauler and some of the arsenal.



Very nice. We're just a ways north of Mechanicsville. My son plays ball in Bennett quite often.


----------



## cornfused

tnichols said:


> Very nice. We're just a ways north of Mechanicsville. My son plays ball in Bennett quite often.


I live just outside of Sunbury, if you know where that is, I work for River Valley. Do you scrounge up in your area?? We probably have some common aquantances, I'm up in your area frequently.


----------



## briantutt

Cut a new road today. About a dozen trees to cut up now.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tnichols

cornfused said:


> I live just outside of Sunbury, if you know where that is, I work for River Valley. Do you scrounge up in your area?? We probably have some common aquantances, I'm up in your area frequently.



Sure do. We have 23 acres just across the road from us that I scrounge soft wood in. The good stuff comes from timber between Mville and Tipton.


----------



## dancan

Here's some of one of the stashes











My buddies young fella runnin the SuperSplit
















What a good kid !
He loves that SuperSplit !


----------



## treebilly

Dang kid stuck the 088!
Almost the whole family. Missing four saws. Oh, the wife and kids wanted in the pic as well



Why do birthday parties need to be themed? Richard's first by the way


----------



## dancan

Great pics !


----------



## tnflatbed

I love how massive that 088 looks to the little one


----------



## RyeThomas

Since I got my SSHD I've been scrounging a lot more!


----------



## MontanaResident

I finished this morning. Thanks to the new log splitter, 8 cords split, sorted and stacked, and I didn't kill myself. I still have maybe 2 cords of fully seasoned bucked logs that I can replenish with, if I start burning early and if the snow holds off.


----------



## briantutt

Cut part of a load today, spent more time moving brush and limbs and grubbing stumps. Got 5 out, about 3 or 4 more to go to get the new road cut.















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Got all the stumps out, good turn around cut. One load of wood in the bag.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Couple of real big oaks. Dragged that big one that is hollow up onto the road, pissed off a bunch of honey bees in it. Stopped cutting for the day!











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowhog

Splitting area is all over the farm pulling piggyback. Scrounging for dead standing and blow down poplar today.


----------



## ri chevy

Love the double pull setup! [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly

I like it too. Need to flip the hitch on the splitter around to put you closer to the trailer. But that would eliminate the vertical split option. 


Hmmm. Maybe a swivel of some sorts can be designed here.


----------



## cantoo

treebilly, just weld a receiver on the back end of the splitter and a piece of 2" tubing and you have a removable hitch. I weld receivers onto tons of stuff.


----------



## cantoo

In this picture there is a receiver welded onto the grapple. Then a long 2" tube with a bend in it and hitch welded onto it. To use the grapple the 2" tube comes off and mounts into the other 2" receiver welded to the top beam of the grapple.


----------



## rarefish383

That's what I do now also. I got tired of putting a 2" ball on the little JD for one tool, 1 7/8 for another and my stump grinder used a drop pin. Now I have half a dozen draw bars with the proper ball, and just stick them in the receiver. My half cord trailer, the jack stand hung too low, and would dig big divots in the lawn, so I got a 7" drop draw bar and flipped it upside down and made a 7" lift. Now no more divots, Joe.


----------



## foxtrot5

I was having some issues uploading to the site here so I hosted my pile photos elsewhere. All of this was scrounged up for free locally so it's an eclectic mix of woods but it's mine and I like it. https://imgur.com/a/KI4kj


----------



## Waitingoneden

Getting started for next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxtrot5

Waitingoneden said:


> Getting started for next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Always a good feeling when the truck squats from the load!


----------



## TeeMan

My neighbor's Elm was starting to rot at the base. A windstorm blew it over...right over my fence and shed. Luckily the shed had no damage and I only had to replace three fence boards on the fence. The neighbor knew a tree service that does work for the local utility, so they came out and removed all the limbs and safely dropped the remaining trunk. They cleaned up all the limbs, and cut most of the trunk into rounds. I finished the remaining cutting on the rest and will be keeping all the wood for firewood. This tree literally fell on my fire pit!


----------



## Waitingoneden

foxtrot5 said:


> Always a good feeling when the truck squats from the load!



It is but that's not from the wood. It's from the wood splitter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranchers-son

My best buds in front of the stack and pics of the wood shed.


----------



## 95custmz

That wood shed's getting full. Glad to see you have some help.


----------



## briantutt

Load 2 in bag. Mostly red oak. Some birch and a little basswood.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

Had a pretty nice afternoon working over the latest 6 cord load of logs. 

Logs were set in front of shop, split wood is stored around back so we start with a 5x10 trailer backed up to the the SS. Not sure where the beer came from, must have been a neighbor  




It was a good day, as my number one helper was pumped up on sugar and ambition, ready to work. For a six year old he did a helluva job moving splits and getting the trailer full to the max..




I figure it to be 3/4 cord plus four small trailer loads of uglies that got sent to the boiler. Boy Wonder was an awesome helper and was rewarded with some hard earned LEGO money.




And, just in time the Mrs. got home to help unload....a good day indeed!


----------



## svk

Looks great fellows!


----------



## foxtrot5

MNGuns said:


> Boy Wonder was an awesome helper and was rewarded with some hard earned LEGO money.



I too will work for Lego money! (I swear I'm an adult...)


----------



## nighthunter

Just started to noodle but its horrible having to stop the saw every 2 mins to clean out the noodles


----------



## Ronaldo

nighthunter said:


> Just started to noodle but its horrible having to stop the saw every 2 mins to clean out the noodles View attachment 604881


Those chunks would likely split easily with an axe or maul and save you the time and mess of noodling. Unless you want the noodles ....for firestarters, etc.


----------



## nighthunter

P


Ronaldo said:


> Those chunks would likely split easily with an axe or maul and save you the time and mess of noodling. Unless you want the noodles ....for firestarters, etc.


My maul just bounces off them it has a badly twisted grain


----------



## benp

Guy showed up with portable firewood processor this weekend. 

28 cords on Saturday up by shop and 25 yesterday down by where the log yard was. 

A bunch in roll off boxes and a big pile down there. 

Still a lot left to do. [emoji15]


----------



## MNGuns

benp said:


> Guy showed up with portable firewood processor this weekend.
> 
> 28 cords on Saturday up by shop and 25 yesterday down by where the log yard was.
> 
> A bunch in roll off boxes and a big pile down there.
> 
> Still a lot left to do. [emoji15]View attachment 604945




Yep, you win. 

The only problem I see with doing that much wood at once, I'd have time to do inside chores all winter....


----------



## benp

MNGuns said:


> Yep, you win.
> 
> The only problem I see with doing that much wood at once, I'd have time to do inside chores all winter....



LOL!

We did those 53 cords in 14.4 hours per the hour meter on the processor.

It is a rough process if you want to make time.

1. You have the guy running the plant.

2. One guy rolling the logs into the conveyor as soon as there was room to make one continuous cutting process.

3. A log wrangler that dealt with the logs being added on into the platform to keep the log roller fed with minimal issues.

4. The guy loading the platform. You want someone good running that equipment that is dropping a load in 5 feet away from you. You want the logs to just tap the frame in a controlled release. Absolutely no bangs on a regular basis.

I was the log wrangler. I am bruised to all get out today and sore as hell. A lot of smashed hands, fingers, and a lot of swearing between both the roller and I.

My self and the neighbors brother in law who was the roller both got caught in log conveyor yesterday about 2 hours apart. It was pouring rain and we were wearing bulky clothes.

He was adjusting the roll off box and I was rolling logs. I jumped down to get a better grip on one and rain coat got caught and sucked me right in. I started jerking on the coat and it split the zipper to this nice little choke point around my neck. At the time I broke loose the operator noticed my squallering and reversed it.

Same situation with the brother in law. He was herfing a log standing on the ground and his belly was too close. Grabbed his coat and sucked him in. I heard him yelling and ran over and trucked him as hard as I could to break him free.

A spot on the front of his coat was missing and I asked him if he was ok.

He rifled through his pockets and pulled out a mangled pack of Marb Reds. He said" my new pack of smokes got crushed."

Copenhagen cans dont fair well either in downpours.


----------



## svk

nighthunter said:


> Just started to noodle but its horrible having to stop the saw every 2 mins to clean out the noodles View attachment 604881


Leave your saw at and angle versus perpendicular to the grain. It will make smaller noodles that clear better.


----------



## Lowhog

Over on a friends farm a storm dropped a ash on his garage roof. He told me take the big birch by the house while your at it.


----------



## nighthunter

svk said:


> Leave your saw at and angle versus perpendicular to the grain. It will make smaller noodles that clear better.


 I suppose I'll learn some day


----------



## Sandhill Crane

benp said:


> We did those 53 cords in 14.4 hours per the hour meter on the processor.


This is very interesting, and lots of ways to look at it. Also some questions.
3.68 cord per hour. That's seems very, very good! Obviously the logs themselves are going to make a huge difference depending on how they are trimmed and loaded.
.92 cord per man hour if I counted right, with four guys.
What kind and size machine did you use?
Sounds like a owner/operator hired out? Care to share cost per day?
What kind of issues held you up, if any? (besides the ones mentioned)
How were the split sizes? Boiler wood, fire place wood, or stove wood? (big, medium, small splits)


Around here there are Dyna's for rent by the day. 
I helped some when a friends friend rented one. They had no tools other than an old tractor with forks and a chainsaw. The logs were poorly trimmed and hung up a lot in the feed trough. Some logs were the max. diameter, and poorly trimmed or crooked. Double Wammy! No peavey, no cant hooks to roll logs off nubs and such.. First time experience with a processor for everyone. That being said, it went okay, considering. But no idea of cordage output, and lost track of the number of dump trailers that were hauled off to another farm. I just stopped by to observe ( so I did not bring tools) for a bit and ended up helping for five hours. Splits were huge. That was the biggest turn off, as trimming the logs and having a peavey would have been a game changer. But what do you do with huge splits when selling stove wood. Re-split? That's a lot of handling to re-split.

Going to the Paul Bunyan Show this week. Calling for rain however.


----------



## treebilly

Have fun. I might make it down there on Sunday but I doubt it.


----------



## benp

Sandhill Crane said:


> This is very interesting, and lots of ways to look at it. Also some questions.
> 3.68 cord per hour. That's seems very, very good! Obviously the logs themselves are going to make a huge difference depending on how they are trimmed and loaded.
> .92 cord per man hour if I counted right, with four guys.
> What kind and size machine did you use?
> Sounds like a owner/operator hired out? Care to share cost per day?
> What kind of issues held you up, if any? (besides the ones mentioned)
> How were the split sizes? Boiler wood, fire place wood, or stove wood? (big, medium, small splits)
> 
> 
> Around here there are Dyna's for rent by the day.
> I helped some when a friends friend rented one. They had no tools other than an old tractor with forks and a chainsaw. The logs were poorly trimmed and hung up a lot in the feed trough. Some logs were the max. diameter, and poorly trimmed or crooked. Double Wammy! No peavey, no cant hooks to roll logs off nubs and such.. First time experience with a processor for everyone. That being said, it went okay, considering. But no idea of cordage output, and lost track of the number of dump trailers that were hauled off to another farm. I just stopped by to observe ( so I did not bring tools) for a bit and ended up helping for five hours. Splits were huge. That was the biggest turn off, as trimming the logs and having a peavey would have been a game changer. But what do you do with huge splits when selling stove wood. Re-split? That's a lot of handling to re-split.
> 
> Going to the Paul Bunyan Show this week. Calling for rain however.



It was a dyna 16.

He charged by the hour and went by the hour meter on the processor. 85 dollars an hour and he said with a good setup 3-3.5 cords an hour is normal.

On Saturday the neighbor used the grapple on the skidsteer to load. A John Deere 333E. Mini hoe is a Cat with a thumb. Not sure of model.

It got to the point where he had to wait for room on the loading table. 

It was all 100” wood on Saturday. 

Sunday was slower going. He was using the mini hoe to load because he was picking through logs he brought home. 

I had to half some with the saw due to the tight quarters we were in.

The loading table stayed filled at all times though.

The rain didn’t help a lot. Made logs slick. 

The processors conveyor only went up and down. No left or right. 

So we would reposition it with the skidsteer. That didn’t take real long.

Also the neighbor would push/bring down the piles as they started to get high. 

The operator was really good guy. Worked hard. 

I think he swapped chains 6 times. 

The logs were cut 24” and big ones were split 4 ways. Splits were dependent on log size so they are all over they place. He said he cut 16" a few days before but that is eyeballing where to stop. 
The 24" has a visual stop.

I had to cut the butt ends off a few logs because they were just too big. 

You can do it with 2 people. The operator and person loading the logs on the deck. 

The operator can advance the logs into the conveyor but sometimes has to go and get logs adjusted. 

So it is much faster with 4 people.


----------



## svk

Sounds like quite the piece of machinery!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Thanks benp. 
Lots of small details included that round out the picture.
24" length cut vs 16"; knocking down the piles; no swing on conveyor; moving processor with skid steer; number of chains used; and the machine used.

The machine I observed/helped (I ran it for fifteen minutes or so) was the same, Dyna 16. The pin on the splitter wedge sheared, from lift pressure I think. The log pile prep seems to be a huge factor, and how the deck is loaded. 

Your experience with an owner/operator sounds like it went pretty smooth to get that kind of production.
I can picture you feeling a bit beat up, as all the work at the log deck is quite high.

If I remember right, rental was $350./day, but don't hold me to that number.

How did you estimate over all cordage for each day?


----------



## benp

Sandhill Crane said:


> Thanks benp.
> Lots of small details included that round out the picture.
> 24" length cut vs 16"; knocking down the piles; no swing on conveyor; moving processor with skid steer; number of chains used; and the machine used.
> 
> The machine I observed/helped (I ran it for fifteen minutes or so) was the same, Dyna 16. The pin on the splitter wedge sheared, from lift pressure I think. The log pile prep seems to be a huge factor, and how the deck is loaded.
> 
> Your experience with an owner/operator sounds like it went pretty smooth to get that kind of production.
> I can picture you feeling a bit beat up, as all the work at the log deck is quite high.
> 
> If I remember right, rental was $350./day, but don't hold me to that number.
> 
> How did you estimate over all cordage for each day?



No problem. 

The operator estimated it by pile size and the log sizes we ran through based on his experience. Also what was gone out of the log yard. 

You are correct on the log prep. The neighbor would bring over some logs that were tight on size but had big knots on them. So those got trimmed up with the saw. 

All of the logs he brought home were delimbed and straight for the most part. 

Pretty cool watching him swing a 12' sugar maple that's almost 20" and rest it on the edge of the loading platform with just a "tink" then bump it onto the log conveyor.


----------



## Multifaceted

Moved last season's wood to dry storage earlier today, then decided to do some splitting this afternoon. Also fired up my new dual burn barrels and laid waste to the brush and punky log pile. Laid out some fresh pallets and started some new stacks. Wood is a mix of Black Cherry, White Oak, White Ash, and Black Walnut:













Also, on Friday afternoon, had a buddy drop off five logs of Black Cherry from his pop's property that have been sitting on the ground for a few years. Edges are a little punky, but the centers are still solid and dry after sawing them down to manageable size.





Does anyone else separate their wood according to species in their stacks? I'm pretty good at ID wood even after it's seasoned, but even so when it's all stacked and I'm pulling from the pile to burn, I don't always notice what I'm pulling because it's from a 'general' pile. Just curious is all...


----------



## briantutt

Multifaceted said:


> Moved last season's wood to dry storage earlier today, then decided to do some splitting this afternoon. Also fired up my new dual burn barrels and laid waste to the brush and punky log pile. Laid out some fresh pallets and started some new stacks. Wood is a mix of Black Cherry, White Oak, White Ash, and Black Walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on Friday afternoon, had a buddy drop off five logs of Black Cherry from his pop's property that have been sitting on the ground for a few years. Edges are a little punky, but the centers are still solid and dry after sawing them down to manageable size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else separate their wood according to species in their stacks? I'm pretty good at ID wood even after it's seasoned, but even so when it's all stacked and I'm pulling from the pile to burn, I don't always notice what I'm pulling because it's from a 'general' pile. Just curious is all...


I separate hard wood vs. Soft wood and burn the soft wood early in the season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Did some clean up around the wood pile area. Moved a bunch of last years wood, mowed etc.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> Moved last season's wood to dry storage earlier today, then decided to do some splitting this afternoon. Also fired up my new dual burn barrels and laid waste to the brush and punky log pile. Laid out some fresh pallets and started some new stacks. Wood is a mix of Black Cherry, White Oak, White Ash, and Black Walnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on Friday afternoon, had a buddy drop off five logs of Black Cherry from his pop's property that have been sitting on the ground for a few years. Edges are a little punky, but the centers are still solid and dry after sawing them down to manageable size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else separate their wood according to species in their stacks? I'm pretty good at ID wood even after it's seasoned, but even so when it's all stacked and I'm pulling from the pile to burn, I don't always notice what I'm pulling because it's from a 'general' pile. Just curious is all...



Great pics! I'm probably the opposite, I don't stack according to species but I do pull from the shed according to species, depending on what I want it to do. I generally mix my stacking so I can generally grab whatever I need. Peppermint and candlebark for the clean day burning and bluegum for longer (but more ashy) night burning.


----------



## Blstr88

Heres a few shots of my area/shed. I burn in a Woodmaster OWB.


----------



## MNGuns

Keep making progress. Hope to put up a bunch this year. My count has me at 12+ cord of sale wood, plus plenty of uglies for the boiler not pictured. 

Sold two full cord in the past few weeks at $100/third.

My helper is really turning on this year.


----------



## Ronaldo

Blstr88, that is a very neat and handy looking system! Love the boiler tucked in under the roof and all the dry storage area. Looks big enough for a splitting area, too.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> Did some clean up around the wood pile area. Moved a bunch of last years wood, mowed etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


No doubt the chickens found some goodies in that fresh dirt!


----------



## svk

Blstr88 said:


> Heres a few shots of my area/shed. I burn in a Woodmaster OWB.


Awesome setup! If I'm ever able to move to my cabin full time I'll be stealing this layout!


----------



## Blstr88

svk said:


> Awesome setup! If I'm ever able to move to my cabin full time I'll be stealing this layout!



Thanks, its evolved over the past 4 years. I buy a log truck of wood each season, he drives right up to that location and drops them all off. Then Im able to buck it up, then split it...all while moving closer to the shed. Finally its stacked underneath.

This season for the first time I did set the splitter up underneath the shed itself to minimize how far Im moving the split wood to stack. Stacking is my least favorite part...this way Im carrying the bigger chunks from where I buck to where I split, but barely have to move the already split wood...I prefer that personally. 

Its great having the boiler under the shed as well, sure makes loading in inclimate weather better. Im planning to slowly start enclosing the back 2/3 that the wood is stacked at...1x6 or 1x8 rough cut layed horizontally between posts with gaps to allow air flow. Dont need it fully enclosed, just enough to keep the wood together and some of the blowing snow out. 

I'll post some updated pics later this week, Ive got the shed about 1/2 full of wood right now...100% full should be just about 2 seasons worth of wood (depending just how cold of a winter it is anyway).


----------



## Multifaceted

briantutt said:


> I separate hard wood vs. Soft wood and burn the soft wood early in the season.



I totally get that, I guess I was more wondering about species and the BTU output. I've been just throwing it all in the same stack, but lately I've been sorting it according to species, e.g. Sycamore for the shoulder seasons, cherry and walnut for the winter days, oak and locust to burn through the night. Of course right now, my sorted woods are mostly not split (with the exception of a cord of sycamore) -- but the idea was to somehow stack them next season to be pulled easily according to conditions, rather than trying to sift through and find something in particular. It's was just an concept in the works, still not sure I'll go through with it... probably overthinking...



Cowboy254 said:


> Great pics! I'm probably the opposite, I don't stack according to species but I do pull from the shed according to species, depending on what I want it to do. I generally mix my stacking so I can generally grab whatever I need. Peppermint and candlebark for the clean day burning and bluegum for longer (but more ashy) night burning.



That's actually what I've been doing, but sometimes at night it gets a little difficult and annoying. Honestly, it's probably going to be more work maintaining separate stacks rather than ID'ing and pulling as needed from mixed stacks. Thanks for the response - cheers!


----------



## Lowhog

Finished wood chores for the year. Pictures from my ground blind yesterday afternoon on the farm. I pass on eight deer 10-40 yards.


----------



## svk

That buck is a beast for being only a yearling. Usually the spikers I see are the same size as does. 

Cool that the button buck is tagging along. He looks healthy as well.


----------



## Lowhog

After these two it was a fork horn and a bunch of does and fawns. Waiting on the big boy they should be moving soon.


----------



## svk

I've been on the road at night a few times in the last week and have yet to see any bucks which should happen soon. The ones I had on my game camera while in velvet vanished around mid August. But as you know it just takes the flipping of a switch. 

The crappy thing is the full moon falls exactly on rifle opener this year which means the deer will move at night and then rest till mid day. I prefer to hunt morning and afternoon and stop at the cabin for hot lunch in between. Guess that won't be happening this year.


----------



## Lowhog

In the past 24 years on the farm the majority of bucks were shot between noon and 2pm.


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> In the past 24 years on the farm the majority of bucks were shot between noon and 2pm.


Interesting. Most of mine have been between 8-10 in the morning and then 3-sunset. And then 2:15-2:30 is a strangely reliable travel time. 

The weird thing is many of my deer are shot on the hour, half hour, 15, or 45. It's really strange.


----------



## panolo

Lowhog said:


> In the past 24 years on the farm the majority of bucks were shot between noon and 2pm.



It's crazy how you see them this time of day. Always been best for me as well.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Interesting. Most of mine have been between 8-10 in the morning and then 3-sunset. And then 2:15-2:30 is a strangely reliable travel time.
> 
> The weird thing is many of my deer are shot on the hour, half hour, 15, or 45. It's really strange.


not unlike some of the fish I catch time wise and length.. always 1/2" over the inch mark as well as the pound? lol


----------



## Lowhog

panolo said:


> It's crazy how you see them this time of day. Always been best for me as well.


Hunters are always moving between 10 and 2 pm.


----------



## nighthunter

Got my first dose of CAD hope it's not serious
I got a offer on a saw i could not refuse
Ms660 with new oem top end and 30" bar and new chain all for 300 euro
My uncles saw from new I'll post a pick when I get home


----------



## Cowboy254

nighthunter said:


> Got my first dose of CAD hope it's not serious
> I got a offer on a saw i could not refuse
> Ms660 with new oem top end and 30" bar and new chain all for 300 euro
> My uncles saw from new I'll post a pick when I get home



You can't escape it. It stands to reason.


----------



## svk

nighthunter said:


> Got my first dose of CAD hope it's not serious
> I got a offer on a saw i could not refuse
> Ms660 with new oem top end and 30" bar and new chain all for 300 euro
> My uncles saw from new I'll post a pick when I get home


Nice, that will keep you in smiles for a while!


----------



## nighthunter

My new purchase


----------



## jr27236

nighthunter said:


> My new purchase View attachment 606816


No picture. WAIT is that one of those new fangled invisible saws that the wife wont know about??


----------



## nighthunter

jr27236 said:


> No picture. WAIT is that one of those new fangled invisible saws that the wife wont know about??


 I hope she doesn't check my internet history or it will be a cold night in the dog house but at least I'll have a reason to cut to cut some wood with my new toy 
Ha ha


----------



## jr27236

nighthunter said:


> I hope she doesn't check my internet history or it will be a cold night in the dog house but at least I'll have a reason to cut to cut some wood with my new toy
> Ha ha


Alright your killing me. Wheres the picture? Lol


----------



## nighthunter

I thought I uploaded a pic I'll try again in the morning


----------



## Cowboy254

I can see it. Nice!


----------



## jr27236

Cowboy254 said:


> I can see it. Nice!


Computer or phone?


----------



## svk

Looks good!


----------



## nighthunter

nighthunter said:


> Got my first dose of CAD hope it's not serious
> I got a offer on a saw i could not refuse
> Ms660 with new oem top end and 30" bar and new chain all for 300 euro
> My uncles saw from new I'll post a pick when I get home


 I gave my new to me saw a workout today only to have a bit of bad luck with the new oregon chain it broke a couple of teeth off it . I changed to a stihl chain and no problems . How do ye find oregon as of late


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The wood lot has become a lake in spots this weekend. 2+" of rain and coming down hard again at the moment. The town of Saugatuck is on the mouth of the Kalamazoo River where it empties into Lake Michigan. The big lake fluctuates a couple feet in three, four or five year cycles, and the past few year has been slowly cresting. About fifty miles up river to the southeast of us they, in Lawton, MI have had 8.3" of rain since Friday, and many surrounding areas reporting 4"-5". The wood lot is on high ground, it's just taking time for the gravel to let it penetrate. The pallets are all individually covered, but as I've been delivering, I noticed the coating on some pieces of tarp has worn thin on the weaving and water that pools in spots can run through. It helps repel for the most part, and air can still get through the bundles. Running tight on room also.


----------



## nighthunter

Hurricane ophelia trying its best to shut down Ireland its very bad at the moment trees down everywhere


----------



## svk

Be safe!


----------



## jr27236

nighthunter said:


> I gave my new to me saw a workout today only to have a bit of bad luck with the new oregon chain it broke a couple of teeth off it . I changed to a stihl chain and no problems . How do ye find oregon as of late


I never broke teeth off a chain by just cutting wood unless I ran into some embedded metal. I like them but do see the difference to a Stihl chain


----------



## nighthunter

Worst storm in 50 years


----------



## dancan

I hope you and yours fared well ?


----------



## briantutt

Out with the old, in with the new. Not quite hooked all the way up but about half way today, need a couple different fittings.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Looks better made than the old one.


----------



## dancan

Why the switch?


----------



## briantutt

Yes, some the same some not. More of a welded powder coated skin. Lots more insulation. Both are stainless but the old one got low on water too many times and eventually was leaking too bad to use in the real cold. The new one has quite a different chimney system with more surface area. Also plc controls amd water low switch. They claim 30% gain in efficiency with the changes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

That new one is pretty.


----------



## crowbuster

The outside door looks bigger. Is the firebox door bigger as well?


----------



## briantutt

crowbuster said:


> The outside door looks bigger. Is the firebox door bigger as well?


No, firebox is the same size, i think the door is bigger because of the way it locks to the firebox door now when open and the added insulation maybe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

jr27236 said:


> I never broke teeth off a chain by just cutting wood unless I ran into some embedded metal. I like them but do see the difference to a Stihl chain


I have an Oregon chain that is doing the same, never had it happen before. Cutting clean wood.


----------



## svk

Duce said:


> I have an Oregon chain that is doing the same, never had it happen before. Cutting clean wood.


Recently purchased? There were guys complaining over in chainsaw about this too.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

svk said:


> Recently purchased? There were guys complaining over in chainsaw about this too.


Yes, just bought a new roll and hope rest is good.


----------



## jr27236

Maybe they moved manufacturing south on those? 
All I have is Oregin Chain and thankfully never had a problem. Even the one chain that I got with a 20" powermatch setup that I hit some embedded bracket with faired real well and I was able to keep cutting. I probably hit was ever it was on the flat side of it though because I didnt hook up to bad, but expected the worse when I pulled the bar out.


----------



## svk

If you have more issues, get on the horn with them. I believe they are good for covering stuff that is defective.

At this point I probably have 20 years worth of chain stocked up for my needs but for others I hope Oregon gets this figured out.


----------



## crowbuster

Nice brian. Hope to here how it does for you this winter.


----------



## Nick Kent

I'm behind the 8 ball. I don't have a dedicated location to store wood as I'm doing work to the back yard. So came up with these pallets for keeping the wood movable with the tractor. They're about 1/4 cord per pallet. The tractor can lift it but not far. I was able to stack 2 but just barely. Hopefully after the wood dries out it will lift it no problem. I can stack 3, but not full.


----------



## jr27236

Those are NICE!!!!


----------



## Nick Kent

Hope they last awhile. I probably could have bought quite a bit of firewood for what I have into those pallets.


----------



## Shorthair041

Around 5 face cords for a small wood stove in my garage.


----------



## Erik B

@Shorthair041 Welcome to the forum. This is a good source for lots of things wood related. We love pics. What stove do you use and what saws? Did I mention, we love pics


----------



## jrider

Before and after - 6 weeks ago. 85 cords total, 75 delivered.


----------



## benp

That.....is......awesome.....

I would drag the patio set out there, a cooler and watch the sun set. 

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Blstr88

Once that last little gap is full it measured at 8.4 cord. So once the other half is full I should have 17 cord under there...2 years worth.


----------



## svk

My new wood rack underneath the recently enlarged overhang on my sauna building. 




I was surprised this heaping tossed load didn't quite fill the rack. Figured I'd have a bit extra. Guess I'll need to cut some more.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> My new wood rack underneath the recently enlarged overhang on my sauna building.
> 
> View attachment 609045
> 
> 
> I was surprised this heaping tossed load didn't quite fill the rack. Figured I'd have a bit extra. Guess I'll need to cut some more.
> View attachment 609044


remember steve, you have a short box! so your wood is going to be short as well, unless you trade it in for a long box.... ?? lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> remember steve, you have a short box! so your wood is going to be short as well, unless you trade it in for a long box.... ?? lol


Short hardwood beats long softwood!


----------



## chucker

I wood guess so if you think of it in a different mode of thought... lol


----------



## MarcusScott03




----------



## Philbert

It all burns!

Philbert


----------



## briantutt

Load 3 in the yard, my dad's neighbor has about 50 trees he wants down, mostly oak and ash, right in the yard, no brush to screw with. I am super happy because i am way behind.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

briantutt said:


> Load 3 in the yard, my dad's neighbor has about 50 trees he wants down, mostly oak and ash, right in the yard, no brush to screw with. I am super happy because i am way behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thays some nice wood!! That a dump trailer?


----------



## briantutt

jr27236 said:


> Thays some nice wood!! That a dump trailer?


Yes, makes unloading super easy, very rusty but works great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236

briantutt said:


> Yes, makes unloading super easy, very rusty but works great!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


By the looks of that thing and the snow where you are, I will safely assume they like there road salt where you live.


----------



## briantutt

jr27236 said:


> By the looks of that thing and the snow where you are, I will safely assume they like there road salt where you live.


Exactly...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Making some headway now.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> Making some headway now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


making more rv parking spots! hey brian, your gonna have the lake fished out!


----------



## briantutt

It ia thw neighbors to the resort. They want to be able to see the lake and keep a better eye on the grandkids.

Load 4 is on the ground now, big oak and ash, heavy load!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load 5, mostly dry short junk they guy said i can take, this time of year it will heat the house just fine. Maybe load 4.5...





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JFS




----------



## svk

JFS said:


> View attachment 610161
> View attachment 610160
> View attachment 610159


Looking good. Welcome btw!


----------



## crowbuster

Very nice JFS


----------



## tnichols

My son had the afternoon off so I put him to work. Finished the final course in the last bay of the barn with Mulberry. I had him stack until it got too tall, then we traded and he split while I stacked. Peak of the stack is 7-8’. The bay is 12’ x 12’. He slows down the process, but that’s how they learn. Time to move to my outdoor stacks.


----------



## rarefish383

I do like Mulberry, Joe.


----------



## tnichols

^^^ I do to. I’ve burned worse.


----------



## 45-70Frank

White and Red Oak with Locust for night time burning. With all the storms here in WNC this yr free wood is everyplace for the taking. Still have 3-4 logs 20" x 20' and a few Locust rounds to cut and split.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wow, nice stacks you blokes @tnichols and @45-70Frank


----------



## tnichols

Slow, tedious work for a bit this afternoon. Shorts and uglies mixed with my 10” stuff. The 10” stuff is used for overnights and long burns as I can load it in the stove the short way.


----------



## tnichols

Simple setup with the pickup tailgate behind me and split product dropping into a large wheelbarrow that fits my splitter just right.


----------



## al-k

finally got out to some logs i had gathered up from around the house in the spring.


----------



## briantutt

Load 6 in the yard all oak and ash except one trunk of basswood and little birch. Load 7 is another of that dry and rotting junk but it heated the house for 2 weeks. So lets say the other half of thw 4.5 so 6 total so far.












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## captjack

got a new pump in the tw5 and started to attack this pile of oak that has been sitting around for a year or so.


----------



## 95custmz

. Finally, got to spend some time in the woods this weekend. Buckin' and choppin'. [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

95custmz said:


> . Finally, got to spend some time in the woods this weekend. Buckin' and choppin'. [emoji846]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barkless Red Elm! Fantastic wood.


----------



## Multifaceted

Hydraulic wood splitter? I don't need no stinkin' wood splitter! We got our first deep freeze Friday night, so I got to it early Saturday morning to split while the wood was frozen. This was about 1-1.5 cord worth of stacked rounds from a large Red Oak that was felled back in June of this year. Just me and my trusty 28", 4.5 lb Helko German Spaltaxt.


----------



## briantutt

Load 7 in the bag all red oak and ash. Heavy!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## motolife313

Man I hope u didn't drive to far like that lol. If it were a little straighter in there and some straps that be a nice load but that looks little dangerous for others.


----------



## motolife313

Here's how I do it. The alder were right next to my house. Neiboor was clear cutting. That's his driveway going into mine. Most my wood is for my smoker. But this alder is both. I'm pretty sure that's oak that I cut up. Not 100% sure. It's crazy hard to split. I'm mean ridiculous! Takes about 20 hits with maul and wedge. One piece I had to let sit overnight with 2 wedges in it. Pry hit it 50 times and wouldn't budge. I'd split it in 1/4's then send it in my spliter with Pam on the screw and it would wanna over heat the srew pretty fast so I had to take brakes . The last pic is actually ash. That the guy on CL said was oak lol. That's stuff was dry and split like butter. Oak coming soon


----------



## 95custmz

That stuff you were trying to split looks like Birch. I have found Birch and Elm to be a real pain to split.


----------



## motolife313

Here's the oak.


----------



## Multifaceted

Stacked the split wood from yesterday this afternoon, was a good bit more than I thought. All in all, next burn season's wood is looking good with plenty of oak, and a good amount of ash behind it with a healthy smattering of Black Cherry and Walnut. Hoping to get all of my rounds split and stacked before Christmas, that way I can make room for the dozen or more tress that I need to fell, buck, and get stacked for the following season. Staying ahead of the game is something I've struggled with, but now I'm finally feeling like I'm making headway.

New pile of split red oak:





From another angle showing some cherry, walnut, and white oak already split/stacked:





Covered temporarily, expecting rain tonight. Tarp definitely will not bode well in snowfall, likely will cause my stacks to collapse...





A pile of White Ash rounds double stacked ready to split, been saving these for a light day since Ash is easier to split than oak that has been sitting...





Some more White Ash bucked and ready to split, this was from a neighbor who felled it a few months ago after the EAB took it... Left of that is a small holzhausen stack of Ailanthus (Tree of Heaven), or what I like to call "piss wood". Seasons fast and the smell goes away, but it gets punky very quick. Been using it for the fire pit and lately for kindling since it splits so easily being very dry.





Another small holzhausen stack of overflow mixed hardwood that wouldn't fit in my dry storage area, or was above 25% moisture content. This I will tap into if my dry stored wood runs out this winter. Everything I'm burning now is about 20%, with some less than 23%.





Here is my dry stored burn wood for this season. On the right is, or rather was, a little over a cord of Sycamore. Been burning it during this shoulder season, was as high as the stack on left. Burns well, fast and hot, a lot of ash but enough coals to keep a fire going if you don't let is sit long enough. On the left is a mix of hardwood for overnight burns, and for the dead of winter to come. Mostly Oak, Locust, Walnut, Cherry, and maybe some Maple. I do know that it's near my house (under my deck actually) - but it's fairly well seasoned and dry, the only bugs we find are the occasional Dark Fishing Spider and some Stinkbugs...


----------



## jr27236

Sycamore is.perfect for the shoulder months but I couldnt wait until that wood was gone. Splits easy but smells like a deer pen to me wet. Burning in firepit gave me a sore throat and in the stove produced a ton of ash, if you dont catch it quickly enough you need to start over with a new fire. I wouldnt take it again.


----------



## briantutt

motolife313 said:


> Man I hope u didn't drive to far like that lol. If it were a little straighter in there and some straps that be a nice load but that looks little dangerous for others.


Only about 10 miles and all back roads, i make sure nothing will fall before i roll.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

jr27236 said:


> Sycamore is.perfect for the shoulder months but I couldnt wait until that wood was gone. Splits easy but smells like a deer pen to me wet. Burning in firepit gave me a sore throat and in the stove produced a ton of ash, if you dont catch it quickly enough you need to start over with a new fire. I wouldnt take it again.



I call it sukamore. hate it. The deer pen analogy is spot on.


----------



## Multifaceted

jr27236 said:


> Sycamore is.perfect for the shoulder months but I couldnt wait until that wood was gone. Splits easy but smells like a deer pen to me wet. Burning in firepit gave me a sore throat and in the stove produced a ton of ash, if you dont catch it quickly enough you need to start over with a new fire. I wouldnt take it again.



It does OK for what it is, definitely ashy, but haven't experienced it going out quickly. I'm not getting an odor from it anymore now that it's dry, but when it was green it smelled like the creek it grew next to. I don't know about you, but I found that stuff to be an absolute PITA to split. I couldn't even bury an axe or mail into it when it was green and wet. After a few months of drying it was better but still incredibly difficult. I had to borrow a 27 ton hydraulic spliter, and even that would cease up if not careful. I had to slab every single piece. The most twisted grain, stringy wood I've ever seen. I'll take it for free if already split, but otherwise never again...



crowbuster said:


> I call it sukamore. hate it. The deer pen analogy is spot on.



Fair to middling for burning, but processing it definitely sucked.


----------



## 45-70Frank

How do ya guys like burning Ash?


----------



## svk

It's great. But I have one ash I took out of a swamp that just will not dry. CSS over three years and still seethes out of the end. Normally ash dries quick.


----------



## Jakers

45-70Frank said:


> How do ya guys like burning Ash?


Absolute favorite burning wood. Better than oak in my opinion. I'll burn anything but really like ash


----------



## briantutt

Jakers said:


> Absolute favorite burning wood. Better than oak in my opinion. I'll burn anything but really like ash


I 100% agree with you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

What part makes it better than oak?


----------



## Jakers

svk said:


> What part makes it [Ash] better than oak?


Dries faster, burns hotter, makes better coals, easier to work with, the smoke doesn't burn my eyes as bad, straighter grained......

Around here 90% of the Oak is Bur Oak. I find that Bur Oak needs to be cut, split, and stacked to season in a dry area (shed or similar out of the elements) for at least 2 full summers to burn properly. That just doesn't work for me. I burn 12-15 cord a year and don't have a woodshed. The Bur Oak is also a twisted, gnarly tree for the most part. Unless you cut a big one down in dense woods you'll only get maybe 10ft or so of straight wood before knot city and twisted branches hit. Its impossible to stack nice even though i don't stack. Bur Oak also has a real tendency to reabsorb moisture any time it rains or if it sits outside in the winter so its always wet. Then there's the smell, I hate the strong, eye burning smell of the smoke when i reload the stove. once up and running its fine like any other wood. last there's just the sheer weight of it. its heavy when wet and still heavy when dry. being i notice no difference in burn time or heat output its just an extra burden to deal with being heavy and crooked as it is.

I have burned plenty of Pin Oak and i like that. it seasons in a FULL year, is straight grained, and makes for good firewood. I notice Pin Oak dries down to weigh less than Bur Oak does too. great wood, just doesn't grow around my home area much.

My favorite local firewoods are Ash, Elm (even though its a PITA to split), and Flowering Crab Apple. We get tons of people wanting their old, overgrown flowering crab apple taken down so i take it home and burn it. More rare trees in my favorite list are Pin Oak, Cherry, and Locust. I wont burn Willow, Cottonwood, or Basswood but will burn Boxelder, Silver Maple (as long as its not huge), and any evergreen variety (Pine, Spruce, Cedar...)

I guess I should start an "I hate Oak" thread and see how badly i get flamed. im not on here long enough to fight that fight and im also a non-confrontational kind of guy so I'll let someone else like Whitespider have that one


----------



## 45-70Frank

Here there is red oak and white oak everyplace so plenty of access, prefer white if it available. Locust is here but usually disappears pretty quickly. I do have a cord and I use it mostly at night, burns hot and long with good coals. I have access to a downed ash tree but was told it was low in BTU's and lots of ashes and no coals.
????????
I was told it was Ash, I have no leaves and don't read bark well?
Any guessers?


----------



## svk

Oak is excellent in my boiler but after I get through the rack of oak sauna wood I have I will not probably not seek it for that use again. It takes longer to light and doesn't heat up the sauna as fast. Tamarack is my favorite sauna wood because it provides immediate heat and also lasts a decent amount of time.


----------



## 95custmz

45-70Frank said:


> Here there is red oak and white oak everyplace so plenty of access, prefer white if it available. Locust is here but usually disappears pretty quickly. I do have a cord and I use it mostly at night, burns hot and long with good coals. I have access to a downed ash tree but was told it was low in BTU's and lots of ashes and no coals.
> ????????
> I was told it was Ash, I have no leaves and don't read bark well?
> Any guessers?


Looks like Ash. Usually, under the bark are markings left by beetles that kill the tree, found in the photo provided.


----------



## RDA Lawns

Hello everyone. New here . Background I run a lawn service. Fall income is trees and firewood . I am a small operation as far as wood goes 3 maybe 4 months a year max. I typically split around 25 cords of firewood to sale. I have your typical equipment nothing really to fancy


----------



## RDA Lawns

I'll add more pics tomorrow .


----------



## Multifaceted

45-70Frank said:


> Here there is red oak and white oak everyplace so plenty of access, prefer white if it available. Locust is here but usually disappears pretty quickly. I do have a cord and I use it mostly at night, burns hot and long with good coals. I have access to a downed ash tree but was told it was low in BTU's and lots of ashes and no coals.
> ????????
> I was told it was Ash, I have no leaves and don't read bark well?
> Any guessers?



Not 100% certain, but that looks like Ash bark to me. Great wood, splits easily, burns hot and makes good coals. Not as much BTUs as Oak, but higher than other common hardwoods; however, the ease of processing it is a plus for me. Sadly, in the next 20 years there may be no more Ash trees left due to the EAB.


----------



## jr27236

RDA Lawns said:


> Hello everyone. New here . Background I run a lawn service. Fall income is trees and firewood . I am a small operation as far as wood goes 3 maybe 4 months a year max. I typically split around 25 cords of firewood to sale. I have your typical equipment nothing really to fancy


Welcome to the forums RDA. Great people here, tons of knowledge and info that will answer all your questions.


----------



## crowbuster

everybody likes a little ash, but nobody likes a smart ash. Sorry, couldn't help it. I do really like ash, then again I burn bout anything


----------



## James Miller

Most of the ash I have came from a girl scout camp outside of Gettysburg. An dead ash fell on a camper at a local camp ground and killed a sleeping camper now they want all the ash trees down before it happens again. Sad to see them all dieing but it makes for a surplus of firewood.
This is the fence row at my brothers housd. There's 5 medium size mulberries in thers. I'll take mulberry any day but most people around here don't think its good wood for heating


----------



## 45-70Frank

95custmz said:


> Looks like Ash. Usually, under the bark are markings left by beetles that kill the tree, found in the photo provided.


I decided I'm going to go get it Thursday, busy today and dr's tomorrow. Worse case I'll burn it during the day. Never can have to much wood!


----------



## svk

RDA Lawns said:


> Hello everyone. New here . Background I run a lawn service. Fall income is trees and firewood . I am a small operation as far as wood goes 3 maybe 4 months a year max. I typically split around 25 cords of firewood to sale. I have your typical equipment nothing really to fancy


Welcome!


----------



## Multifaceted

James Miller said:


> View attachment 612417
> Most of the ash I have came from a girl scout camp outside of Gettysburg. An dead ash fell on a camper at a local camp ground and killed a sleeping camper now they want all the ash trees down before it happens again. Sad to see them all dieing but it makes for a surplus of firewood.View attachment 612422
> This is the fence row at my brothers housd. There's 5 medium size mulberries in thers. I'll take mulberry any day but most people around here don't think its good wood for heating



Wholly cow, when and which campsite? I'm about 12 miles south of Gettysburg. That's horrible. Yeah, I took down a standing dead Ash over the summer, have about 4 more standing dead on my property. There's a pretty large one near my house, but leaning away that is showing signs of crown dieback and the bark sloughing off from woodpeckers trying to get the EAB larvae. That same tree stood next to an equally large Red Oak that had to come down from a massive Carpenter Ant next at the base of the trunk. Friggin' bugs...


----------



## James Miller

Multifaceted said:


> Wholly cow, when and which campsite? I'm about 12 miles south of Gettysburg. That's horrible. Yeah, I took down a standing dead Ash over the summer, have about 4 more standing dead on my property. There's a pretty large one near my house, but leaning away that is showing signs of crown dieback and the bark sloughing off from woodpeckers trying to get the EAB larvae. That same tree stood next to an equally large Red Oak that had to come down from a massive Carpenter Ant next at the base of the trunk. Friggin' bugs...


It was out bullfrog road but there bringing a tree crew in guess we didn't work fast enough. I'm in Hanover so not far from Gettysburg myself.


----------



## tnichols

RDA Lawns said:


> Hello everyone. New here . Background I run a lawn service. Fall income is trees and firewood . I am a small operation as far as wood goes 3 maybe 4 months a year max. I typically split around 25 cords of firewood to sale. I have your typical equipment nothing really to fancy



Welcome. I don’t post much, but it’s fun to look around and read. Like your truck.


----------



## Multifaceted

James Miller said:


> It was out bullfrog road but there bringing a tree crew in guess we didn't work fast enough. I'm in Hanover so not far from Gettysburg myself.



Wow, that's even closer. Bullfrog Rd. is about 6 miles away from me. Was that recently? I don't remember reading about that in the local papers.


----------



## 95custmz

45-70Frank said:


> I decided I'm going to go get it Thursday, busy today and dr's tomorrow. Worse case I'll burn it during the day. Never can have to much wood!



Hey, free wood is good wood. If it is Ash, you'll love how easy it splits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Miller

Multifaceted said:


> Wow, that's even closer. Bullfrog Rd. is about 6 miles away from me. Was that recently? I don't remember reading about that in the local papers.


The death didn't happen at the place I was helping at. Just googled it, it was out near quarryville. The girl scout camp wanted all the dead standing ash trees down that were near walking paths or assembly areas. I was there a few times then they decided they were Gona have a tree company come in and do all the girl scout camps around the area. The guy I was cutting with knows the person in charge of the camp we were at and was told they couldn't get people to clear the trees at other camps hence call in the tree company. But we were at 35 trees at that spot with more needing to come down. Once the camps opened for the summer we weren't allowed to cut any more do to the kids being around.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

Did this on the weekend. Hard to tell from the angle but the split pile is 25ft long, 12ft across (the base) and 4.5ft tall. Still got some rounds to split. 1/2 yellow Birch 1/2 maple.

Once it's all stacked I have a equal amount of Aspen and more maple to bring up.


----------



## James Miller

figured since I went off topic a bit I'd post some pics to make up for it. That cheap maul has an edge on it by a guy that's been sharpening for near 50years goes threw wood like butter.


----------



## Multifaceted

nscoyote said:


> Did this on the weekend. Hard to tell from the angle but the split pile is 25ft long, 12ft across (the base) and 4.5ft tall. Still got some rounds to split. 1/2 yellow Birch 1/2 maple.
> 
> Once it's all stacked I have a equal amount of Aspen and more maple to bring up.



Nice looking pile! Did you do that all by hand or with a hydraulic splitter?



James Miller said:


> View attachment 612521
> View attachment 612522
> figured since I went off topic a bit I'd post some pics to make up for it. That cheap maul has an edge on it by a guy that's been sharpening for near 50years goes threw wood like butter.



I like your boxed wood covering idea, short and simple is in my wheelhouse. I'm thinking about doing some large holzhausen piles for a change, but I still want a way to cover it from the snow and ice in the winter. Not really concerned as much in the warmer months for open stacks.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

Multifaceted said:


> Nice looking pile! Did you do that all by hand or with a hydraulic splitter?
> 
> 
> 
> I like your boxed wood covering idea, short and simple is in my wheelhouse. I'm thinking about doing some large holzhausen piles for a change, but I still want a way to cover it from the snow and ice in the winter. Not really concerned as much in the warmer months for open stacks.


Hydraulic splitter, no way I am splitting that much by hand maybe 15-20 years ago when I was a teenager lol

Sent from my Sonim XP7


----------



## Cowboy254

RDA Lawns said:


> Hello everyone. New here . Background I run a lawn service. Fall income is trees and firewood . I am a small operation as far as wood goes 3 maybe 4 months a year max. I typically split around 25 cords of firewood to sale. I have your typical equipment nothing really to fancy



Welcome to AS. The trees won't see you coming in that vehicle.


----------



## RDA Lawns

Here is a few more pics. You notice no big piles of wood. Since im still struggling to catch up on orders . It may set here for a day before it's gone.


----------



## RDA Lawns

Cowboy254 said:


> Welcome to AS. The trees won't see you coming in that vehicle.


 it's been a tuff truck. I have no problem or worries about using it in the woods. And thanks


----------



## 45-70Frank

Nothing like a Hernia to stop the woodpile from growing!


----------



## jr27236

RDA Lawns said:


> Here is a few more pics. You notice no big piles of wood. Since im still struggling to catch up on orders . It may set here for a day before it's gone.View attachment 612676
> View attachment 612677
> View attachment 612678


Man your splitting all those rounds on your own? Thats just back breaking work. It helps its a vertical splitter but the work sucks either way. I have a horizontal and every year of gathering, cutting, splitting, stacking makes me say to myself "i got to have this [email protected] delivered" lol


----------



## RDA Lawns

Certainly hard work. But I don't mind it. Im cutting for the money not for my own use. Lol The bigger the logs the more wood I get faster.lol


----------



## artbaldoni

Well, I'm finally back at it after a year off wood cutting.
Brought this home last week.






Worked on it today.  I'm not the man I used to be. Actually, come to think of it, I never was the man I used to be...lol


----------



## waross

Had a little time today to get the area straighten up a bit. Still plenty of wood to split and brush to chip. And even some nice logs to cut into lumber.


----------



## jr27236

waross said:


> Had a little time today to get the area straighten up a bit. Still plenty of wood to split and brush to chip. And even some nice logs to cut into lumber.View attachment 612881
> View attachment 612882
> View attachment 612883
> View attachment 612884
> View attachment 612885
> View attachment 612886


Now I know im in the wrong thread with this but "YOU SUCK" with that area and a mill no less and a tractor with the grapple! Hands down you win the boy with the most toys!


----------



## artbaldoni

Finally decided to work smarter, not harder...Why did this idea take so long?


----------



## Rope burnt

Some oak cut and stacked


----------



## 45-70Frank

artbaldoni said:


> Finally decided to work smarter, not harder...Why did this idea take so long?


Do this with either my P/U or use my tractor bucket. Didn't stop the hernia this yr though.


----------



## tnichols

artbaldoni said:


> Finally decided to work smarter, not harder...Why did this idea take so long?


Brilliant! I have all those same “pieces” and never put the 3 together.


----------



## locochainsaw

Finally got some wood and getting rolling!


----------



## cantoo

We have gotten some rain the last few days so it's been way too muddy to go to the bush or to cut rounds even. Decided I might as well cut some flat firewood. I cut the slabs up for firewood as I go but now have a guy that wants most of it so that will save me some work. This is cedar.


----------



## briantutt

Load 8 in the yard, 9 is half loaded. Mostly ash some poplar and bass wood. A little oak. I will finish 9 tomorrow. 12 is my goal.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl023/5

.


----------



## stratton

nscoyote said:


> Did this on the weekend. Hard to tell from the angle but the split pile is 25ft long, 12ft across (the base) and 4.5ft tall. Still got some rounds to split. 1/2 yellow Birch 1/2 maple.
> 
> Once it's all stacked I have a equal amount of Aspen and more maple to bring up.


what do you figure 10-12 cords????


----------



## stratton

cantoo said:


> We have gotten some rain the last few days so it's been way too muddy to go to the bush or to cut rounds even. Decided I might as well cut some flat firewood. I cut the slabs up for firewood as I go but now have a guy that wants most of it so that will save me some work. This is cedar.
> View attachment 613476
> View attachment 613477
> View attachment 613478
> View attachment 613479


Hey cantoo, what is the cost of your new toy??


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

stratton said:


> what do you figure 10-12 cords????


Not sure lol I'll let ya know when the kids get it all stacked but likely closer to 4-5. About what I burn in the cold months *Jan Feb and a bit of mar*


----------



## jrider

nscoyote said:


> Not sure lol I'll let ya know when the kids get it all stacked but likely closer to 4-5. About what I burn in the cold months *Jan Feb and a bit of mar*


4-5, possibly 6 seem about right. Nice you have stackers!


----------



## jr27236

cantoo said:


> We have gotten some rain the last few days so it's been way too muddy to go to the bush or to cut rounds even. Decided I might as well cut some flat firewood. I cut the slabs up for firewood as I go but now have a guy that wants most of it so that will save me some work. This is cedar.
> View attachment 613476
> View attachment 613477
> View attachment 613478
> View attachment 613479


I hope your selling that beutiful wood. Payoff the cost of the mill with it.


----------



## DavdH

My splitter ,saw, wood supply , yes it is electric and t beats the crap out of the maul.


----------



## RDA Lawns

Found another way to do my wood. Hauling it in on my dump truck. Dumping beside splitter. Parked my dump trailer on the other side of splitter. Once logs are bucked into lenths I never need to worrie about stacking until trailer is full. Since this wood is already sold I'll stack at coustmers house in their rack.


----------



## cantoo

Stratton, the mill, 1 extension (to cut 16') and 10 blades was Can $6100. I picked it up at their showroom. Then I built the trailer. Just bought 4 trailer jacks for leveling it today. 
Jr27236, the lumber is for my nephew and was a freebie. 1 call and he's there to help me anytime I need it. I spoil him abit. The slabs are for a coworker who sells wood projects on the side. Told him it's like cocaine, the 1st hit is free then once he's hooked the prices creep up. Sawmilling is not a cheap hobby either. Next year I plan to start selling some stuff like cedar mantles, ash beams and maybe ash trailer floors. Not interested in selling for furniture or anything like that, just rough stuff. Otherwise the hobby turns into a job and I have enough of them.


----------



## juiced10

From a couple weeks ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nighthunter

I h


cantoo said:


> Stratton, the mill, 1 extension (to cut 16') and 10 blades was Can $6100. I picked it up at their showroom. Then I built the trailer. Just bought 4 trailer jacks for leveling it today.
> Jr27236, the lumber is for my nephew and was a freebie. 1 call and he's there to help me anytime I need it. I spoil him abit. The slabs are for a coworker who sells wood projects on the side. Told him it's like cocaine, the 1st hit is free then once he's hooked the prices creep up. Sawmilling is not a cheap hobby either. Next year I plan to start selling some stuff like cedar mantles, ash beams and maybe ash trailer floors. Not interested in selling for furniture or anything like that, just rough stuff. Otherwise the hobby turns into a job and I have enough of them.


i had a wood mizer lt15 and used to do a bit of hardwood milling as a hobby until work commitments got in the way and i sold it. Im really regretting it now


----------



## cantoo

nighthunter, I thought I would like milling but the truth is I'm not really a fan. It's a lot more same old same old work. I like firewooding because I built pretty much everything myself, my splitters, grapples, wagons etc. Most of the fun was in the building and making things work. Milling is just put a log on and cut it up into little pieces. That's why I'm thinking I will just cut mantles and beams, quick and easy stuff and still make a few dollars. I like spending time in the bush but on the sawmill it's like it's a job. PS, I'm a carpenter (Supervisor mostly now) so deal with wood everyday. We'll see what spring brings.


----------



## briantutt

Load 9 in the yard, mostly oak and ash, one big ironwood I think, hard to cut and super heavy. I wish we would have noticed we wanted to make a few iron wood boards just to see what it looks like.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

juiced10 said:


> From a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice stacks. Welcome to AS.


----------



## Cowboy254

briantutt said:


> Load 9 in the yard, mostly oak and ash, one big ironwood I think, hard to cut and super heavy. I wish we would have noticed we wanted to make a few iron wood boards just to see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Well, you still can. They'll just be short boards.


----------



## nighthunter

cantoo said:


> nighthunter, I thought I would like milling but the truth is I'm not really a fan. It's a lot more same old same old work. I like firewooding because I built pretty much everything myself, my splitters, grapples, wagons etc. Most of the fun was in the building and making things work. Milling is just put a log on and cut it up into little pieces. That's why I'm thinking I will just cut mantles and beams, quick and easy stuff and still make a few dollars. I like spending time in the bush but on the sawmill it's like it's a job. PS, I'm a carpenter (Supervisor mostly now) so deal with wood everyday. We'll see what spring brings.


i liked to independent with the mill and i also made a few mantles for a customer ment i had to get into the woods to find the trees,cut and drag it out , put it on the mill and work it to make the most out of the tree while also getting paid to do what i like thats why im trying to get set up on a chainsaw mill


----------



## briantutt

Cowboy254 said:


> Well, you still can. They'll just be short boards.



Funny, That is exactly what I said to dad when we realized what it was.


----------



## woodfarmer

My Dad and his pile of oak, maple and a few pieces of that white barked stuff.
the nice Oak we have coming along.


----------



## Multifaceted

Another bunch split and thrown into a big pile, this time it's Ash and about takes care of my stacked rounds. Need to start felling/bucking again! Not sure exactly how much, but it was three stacks of rounds about 14-16'' long, and another stack about 10' long and 7' high at the peak. It's definitely a bigger pile than the Oak I recently split. Besides myself for scale, just to give you an idea, the pile is about as wide as it is long. I'm guessing a little over 2 cords.

Running out of flat, level space to stack, so I'm going to do a big holzhausen since Ash dries quickly. Body is pretty sore and tired from today, will stack tomorrow. My other smaller holzhausen stacks have gone rather quickly, so I'm not dreading it as much as a straight, non-cribbed stacks like I normally do.


----------



## derwoodii

nice load of red gum prepped for next year


----------



## tnichols

Multifaceted said:


> Another bunch split and thrown into a big pile, this time it's Ash and about takes care of my stacked rounds. Need to start felling/bucking again! Not sure exactly how much, but it was three stacks of rounds about 14-16'' long, and another stack about 10' long and 7' high at the peak. It's definitely a bigger pile than the Oak I recently split. Besides myself for scale, just to give you an idea, the pile is about as wide as it is long. I'm guessing a little over 2 cords.
> 
> Running out of flat, level space to stack, so I'm going to do a big holzhausen since Ash dries quickly. Body is pretty sore and tired from today, will stack tomorrow. My other smaller holzhausen stacks have gone rather quickly, so I'm not dreading it as much as a straight, non-cribbed stacks like I normally do.



Great picture! This deserved more than a “like”!


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> Another bunch split and thrown into a big pile, this time it's Ash and about takes care of my stacked rounds. Need to start felling/bucking again! Not sure exactly how much, but it was three stacks of rounds about 14-16'' long, and another stack about 10' long and 7' high at the peak. It's definitely a bigger pile than the Oak I recently split. Besides myself for scale, just to give you an idea, the pile is about as wide as it is long. I'm guessing a little over 2 cords.
> 
> Running out of flat, level space to stack, so I'm going to do a big holzhausen since Ash dries quickly. Body is pretty sore and tired from today, will stack tomorrow. My other smaller holzhausen stacks have gone rather quickly, so I'm not dreading it as much as a straight, non-cribbed stacks like I normally do.



Be careful with that axe !


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> Be careful with that axe !



Don't worry, I always wear my woodcutters protective cup 

Just kidding, the perspective is deceiving. The ax is actually in front of the saw, more likely to have fallen forward and into the dirt... Either way, thanks for checking out my wood


----------



## CaseyForrest

On the menu this fine, crisp morning is beech and shagbark garnished with some ironwood.





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbroke

Was at wife's folks for T day so I split this oak I cut for them a few weeks earlier. The larger rounds I quartered are still needing to be split. 




Splitter is pretty damn slow and not very powerful. Sure beat wedge and sledge though


----------



## Vtrombly

Ll



CaseyForrest said:


> On the menu this fine, crisp morning is beech and shagbark garnished wit
> 
> 
> 
> h some ironwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbroke

Keeping busy back home too.


----------



## briantutt

Load 10 in the bag! All ash and oak except a few chunks of poplar.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Arial view, pushed the loads into a big pile.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

flatbroke said:


> Keeping busy back home too.
> View attachment 614936
> 
> View attachment 614938
> View attachment 614937


Nice view there flatbroke!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbroke

briantutt said:


> Nice view there flatbroke!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Multifaceted

CaseyForrest said:


> On the menu this fine, crisp morning is beech and shagbark garnished with some ironwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Hot damn - nice haul! You'll be nice and toasty next season for certain. All excellent hardwoods.


----------



## Multifaceted

Got the Ash stacked in a 7' diameter x 6' tall holzhausen. I'm estimating that the cubic footage puts it to about 1.7 cords, pretty close to what I thought. There were about three dozen or so split pieces leftover that I couldn't stack properly, so my ballpark figure of "a little over two cords" was a bit high, but close enough.






Here it is compared to my straight stacks of oak...


----------



## flatbroke

Multifaceted said:


> Got the Ash stacked in a 7' diameter x 6' tall holzhausen. I'm estimating that the cubic footage puts it to about 1.7 cords, pretty close to what I thought. There were about three dozen or so split pieces leftover that I couldn't stack properly, so my ballpark figure of "a little over two cords" was a bit high, but close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is compared to my straight stacks of oak...


That round stack looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Multifaceted

flatbroke said:


> That round stack looks pretty sharp.



Thank you! This is probably the biggest one I've done so far. It's a very stable formation, takes up less space and looks nice to boot. Unless it's oak, I'll probably continue to dry and stack my wood this way in the future.


----------



## flatbroke

Multifaceted said:


> Thank you! This is probably the biggest one I've done so far. It's a very stable formation, takes up less space and looks nice to boot. Unless it's oak, I'll probably continue to dry and stack my wood this way in the future.


Why would you not stack the oak in that manner?


----------



## Multifaceted

flatbroke said:


> Why would you not stack the oak in that manner?



Well, as a caveat, I have yet to try it. My experience with oak is that it takes a very long time to dry enough to burn properly. Oak just doesn't seem to want to let go of it's moisture. I try to keep it open to air and sun as much as possible. Perhaps I should try it, but I don't have any more oak to cut right now, nor any to scrounge. I'd hate to take the time to stack something only for a percentage of it not be properly dried. Just CYA from personal experience is all...


----------



## flatbroke

Multifaceted said:


> Well, as a caveat, I have yet to try it. My experience with oak is that it takes a very long time to dry enough to burn properly. Oak just doesn't seem to want to let go of it's moisture. I try to keep it open to air and sun as much as possible. Perhaps I should try it, but I don't have any more oak to cut right now, nor any to scrounge. I'd hate to take the time to stack something only for a percentage of it not be properly dried. Just CYA from personal experience is all...


Makes sense.


----------



## row.man

Aerial view from the roof 


Closer view of my predator 20 ton splitter, the ramp I use to get the big stuff up onto the work table, my last few cords to be stacked, and another two or so waiting to be stacked


----------



## kdxken

Some of my oak crop.


----------



## flatbroke

row.man said:


> View attachment 615116
> 
> Aerial view from the roof
> View attachment 615117
> 
> Closer view of my predator 20 ton splitter, the ramp I use to get the big stuff up onto the work table, my last few cords to be stacked, and another two or so waiting to be stacked


 is that a semi truck fender blocking the motor? And does the ram push the split wood over the motor? Hard to tell in the photo but looks like it does


----------



## kdxken

kdxken said:


> Some of my oak crop.
> And my guard dogs


----------



## Multifaceted

kdxken said:


> Some of my oak crop.View attachment 615583



Nice stacks! Still looking nice and green up there for November


----------



## row.man

flatbroke said:


> is that a semi truck fender blocking the motor? And does the ram push the split wood over the motor? Hard to tell in the photo but looks like it does


Actually it's an airplane windshield, 3/8" plexiglass. Came out of a cessna Caravan. 
I'm an airplane mechanic for a living, eventually the UV breaks down the plastic. 


The wedge splits both ways, the splits almost always are caught by the table. 
I've only had a couple get away and fall towards the motor, even then the motor is mostly covered in metal so no damage is done


----------



## flatbroke

row.man said:


> Actually it's an airplane windshield, 3/8" plexiglass. Came out of a cessna Caravan.
> I'm an airplane mechanic for a living, eventually the UV breaks down the plastic.
> View attachment 615675
> 
> The wedge splits both ways, the splits almost always are caught by the table.
> I've only had a couple get away and fall towards the motor, even then the motor is mostly covered in metal so no damage is done


wow that is amazing! never seen one like that before. Didn't know they existed. My motor is exposed and I'm fabing something up to protect it. I really like your log catch cradle


----------



## row.man

This is the predator 20 ton splitter from harbor freight, mine is 4 years old, and going strong


----------



## siouxindian

https://shop.harborfreight.com/medi...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_23512.jpg


----------



## johnnyballs

kdxken said:


> Some of my oak crop.View attachment 615583


beautiful...some folks on here would give you a "you suck"...


----------



## Cowboy254

I split and stacked a bit over two cubes of green manna gum eucalypt this morning. With the next two years' bays in the shed already full I stacked it along the retaining wall in front of the shed. At least it'll be easy to move into the shed once we make some space in there next winter.


----------



## Jeffkrib

Hey Cowboy if your noodling blocks to size try measuring your firebox and noodling some of those blocks so you can just fit two blocks into your firebox side by side with a 1” gap between them. I did this last time I had to to noodle blocks to size. This method will give you maximum burn times seeing as its pretty much as much as you can fit into your firebox. A single block will often go out during the night.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> Hey Cowboy if your noodling blocks to size try measuring your firebox and noodling some of those blocks so you can just fit two blocks into your firebox side by side with a 1” gap between them. I did this last time I had to to noodle blocks to size. This method will give you maximum burn times seeing as its pretty much as much as you can fit into your firebox. A single block will often go out during the night.



Right on, Jeff, that does work well. The other thing I do sometimes is cut tombstones with large mongy chunks - bit as long and wide as can fit in the firebox and 3-4 inches thick. They burn beautifully.


----------



## briantutt

Load 11 in the yard, got stuck trying to back through a low area. Mostly oak and ash again. One hickory, first hickory i have seen around here.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> I split and stacked a bit over two cubes of green manna gum eucalypt this morning. With the next two years' bays in the shed already full I stacked it along the retaining wall in front of the shed. At least it'll be easy to move into the shed once we make some space in there next winter.
> 
> View attachment 616212
> 
> 
> View attachment 616208


that stove pipe sure has some bends in it. wood looks great.


----------



## svk

kdxken said:


> Some of my oak crop.View attachment 615583



Great photos!


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> that stove pipe sure has some bends in it. wood looks great.



I think Dr Seuss might have designed it. It is the flue from an open fireplace in the bottom level of the house which is cut below the ground level you can see. With a 3 storey high flue, it draws like crazy, even if it is rather impractical.


----------



## HD2010

2 Red Oaks and 1 White Oak. Oh and 1 casualty a 8" Shagbark.


----------



## svk

HD2010 said:


> 2 Red Oaks and 1 White Oak. Oh and 1 casualty a 8" Shagbark.
> 
> View attachment 616828


Lots of BTU's in that stack!


----------



## HD2010

svk said:


> Lots of BTU's in that stack!



Should keep somebody warm.


----------



## Cowboy254

HD2010 said:


> 2 Red Oaks and 1 White Oak. Oh and 1 casualty a 8" Shagbark.
> 
> View attachment 616828



Very nice! So there are a fair few flat bits that you've cut and shallow half moons there. What's the reason for that - is it just testing out saws or do you just prefer the way the wide flat bits burn?


----------



## Jakers

Cowboy254 said:


> Very nice! So there are a fair few flat bits that you've cut and shallow half moons there. What's the reason for that - is it just testing out saws or do you just prefer the way the wide flat bits burn?


I believe we may have the wrong idea on his pile. I too was wondering this so I looked closer at his picture. Using the back end of the trailer parked by the pile to the far right as a reference point it seems this pile is all large and unsplit pieces waiting for the splitting day. Those flat pieces we see are a result of cutting a round into liftable size chunks to haul home and split later. Nice pile of wood there


----------



## 54bogger

Just having fun!


----------



## HD2010

Cowboy254 said:


> Very nice! So there are a fair few flat bits that you've cut and shallow half moons there. What's the reason for that - is it just testing out saws or do you just prefer the way the wide flat bits burn?



I cut them that way so they are easier to lift. This way I can roll the log once when noodling. If I quarter them too much flipping. 
As Jakers mentioned this is a staging area for splitting, trees were close and plenty of room to get truck and splitter in.


----------



## HD2010

Jakers said:


> I believe we may have the wrong idea on his pile. I too was wondering this so I looked closer at his picture. Using the back end of the trailer parked by the pile to the far right as a reference point it seems this pile is all large and unsplit pieces waiting for the splitting day. Those flat pieces we see are a result of cutting a round into liftable size chunks to haul home and split later. Nice pile of wood there



You are correct but the trailer is actually a Cushman Truckster, this is what I use to haul wood to staging area for splitting. I do all the splitting in the woods.


----------



## Jakers

HD2010 said:


> You are correct but the trailer is actually a Cushman Truckster, this is what I use to haul wood to staging area for splitting. I do all the splitting in the woods.


Ha! Would ya look at that.... Small pictures on my phone. Had to pull it up on the old PC to get a better view


----------



## rarefish383

I'm about out, all the wood on the court is gone, maybe 5 cord down over the hill, and 1 cord in my personal wood shed, Joe


----------



## rarefish383

Emptied the little woodshed by the house. When I got to the last row I realized that that row was 4 years old. The last few winters have been pretty mild, so I started burning wood that was set aside for customers. I figured why empty the shed when I was going to have to move any unsold customer wood in the spring. so, here's my little, 2 cord, shed ready for a sweep out. Look how fresh that oak looks for being 4 years old, Joe.


----------



## Plowboy83

Got some wood cut and hauled to the shop yesterday and today . I think we should be done cutting the rest of them down tomorrow logs are cut 16ft long


----------



## jfriesner

I'm standing in front of the boiler so my cutting area is right in front of my boiler so everything is pretty efficient and I don't have to handle wood too many times. I also have a 16' dump trailer that I hauled all these logs in with. Everything is off my own property, we own 40acres of timber. I probably have a life time of wood just in dead trees and land improvements.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Nice!

I don't have a specific area but this is what's on deck. Probably a cord of red oak from a couple cleanups last summer. Will be slicking an area of youngish elms soon.

They keep seeding into my neighbors beanfield. Then some blow downs and standing deads I can burn next year. Everything in this pile was cut by the Stihl 011 avt the little saw can get to it!


----------



## flatbroke

Not much to report today but thought this photo was worthy of posting. Some people have guard dogs. My wood pile has a couple guard steers that are always curious and ready for the BBQ to start


----------



## rarefish383

I was on my place in WV hunting. Was reading a book waiting for the sun to come up, the day before season opened. Looked up and scared the dickens out of me. A great big attack Angus was looking in my window. Turned out it escaped from a neighbors field several months ago and they gave up looking for it. I know where it's hanging out. There are cow pies all over my field, Joe.


----------



## al-k




----------



## al-k

sorry about that ,don't know what happened there.


----------



## Wyatt183728

Lots cut up, still some piles. Shouldve gotten to it before the snow did, oh well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wowzer

jfriesner said:


> I'm standing in front of the boiler so my cutting area is right in front of my boiler so everything is pretty efficient and I don't have to handle wood too many times. I also have a 16' dump trailer that I hauled all these logs in with. Everything is off my own property, we own 40acres of timber. I probably have a life time of wood just in dead trees and land improvements. View attachment 618501


How do you like the ATV on tracks, I'm looking at a UTV with tracks so I can do some bush work in the winter time or are they not worth the money?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfriesner

Wowzer said:


> How do you like the ATV on tracks, I'm looking at a UTV with tracks so I can do some bush work in the winter time or are they not worth the money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Only Con is turning radius is not the best. I have a simple 570EPS, power steering, Polaris. With tracks on the turning radius is doubled from tires. 
Pros: Everything else. You cannot stop the machine no matter how deep the snow is. I plowed last winter through 21" of heavy snow with out any issues. You don't have to
plow with momentum like you do with tires. You can just drop the plow and go. The tracks have an insane amount of traction. I even plow a ice skating rink out on the lake with it. For moving around the woods to collect that harder to get firewood it can't be beat. I can either skid logs out of buck them into rounds and stack them as high as I can in my utility trailer and the wheeler will drag it through the snow. I also use it to groom all our cross country ski trails and our volunteer Fire Department uses it for search and rescue when the snow too deep for their 6x6.


----------



## Woodcutteranon

This has been my Dec 2017 project. Maple and cherry on the sides, white oak and maple in the middle


----------



## chucker

View attachment 619948
what you see on the landing is it for this "wood chucker" for this year! water is hard as ice ?? in spots with a half foot of fresh snow, winds blowing and colder then a frosted well digger's ass. so it's fishing time except for a few deliveries to keep me in minnows.... keep cutting while you can.... end of the days video wont load, but added another 5 cords of tree length to the left pile for a close total of 14 cords for two days skidding...


----------



## Oldmaple

The woodpile from this summer. Got some work to do.


----------



## svk

Not seeing your image, darn photobucket.


----------



## dancan

Just do a websearch for photobucket hotlink fix .


----------



## Philbert

dancan said:


> Just do a websearch for photobucket hotlink fix .


Seeing a lot of this on A.S.

Philbert


----------



## locochainsaw

Finally got a little done! The season has started!!


----------



## Jakers

Hey Loco, i see in your sig that youre looking for Remington saws. i have one if youre interested


----------



## rpaulson

I'm new to the site and am mostly looking for info on my wood stove but I saw this thread and couldn't resist!


----------



## Jakers

Nice looking wood ya got there. welcome to the site. hope you find what youre looking for. remember, things tend to get a little tense in winter around here (and everywhere on the web). try to take the hard guys with a grain of salt and the rest of us will help you any way we can


----------



## rpaulson

Jakers said:


> Nice looking wood ya got there. welcome to the site. hope you find what youre looking for. remember, things tend to get a little tense in winter around here (and everywhere on the web). try to take the hard guys with a grain of salt and the rest of us will help you any way we can


Thanks Jake! I lurked though the forums here before I bought my first chainsaw last summer. The debates between Stihl and Husky were pretty amusing. I ended up with a new 261cm and couldn't be happier. I've got the bug now, hoping for a 661 in the future. I really enjoy cutting wood! I blame my dad, he was in the logging business. I was bow sawing and hand splitting growing up for my allowance. Just getting back into it now.


----------



## Erik B

@rpaulson Welcome to the site.You will get a good education about wood burning here. Some may be pertinent to you locale and some may not. It makes a person well rounded to know what others around the country and the world do to stay warm.


----------



## svk

rpaulson said:


> I'm new to the site and am mostly looking for info on my wood stove but I saw this thread and couldn't resist! View attachment 621252


Welcome!

Is that picture recent? Looks a lot warmer there than the shots from the midwest and northeast we are seeing.


----------



## H-Ranch

rpaulson said:


> I'm new to the site and am mostly looking for info on my wood stove but I saw this thread and couldn't resist! View attachment 621252


New to the site, but definitely not new to cutting, splitting, and stacking wood. Nice looking stash!


----------



## Jakers

Did you guys see the wood he has there???? IT'S ALL PINE!!!!!!!!!!!! Somebody better warn him before he burns his dang house down!!!!!!!! 



Totally a joke


----------



## Cowboy254

Jakers said:


> Nice looking wood ya got there. welcome to the site. hope you find what youre looking for. remember, things tend to get a little tense in winter around here (and everywhere on the web). try to take the hard guys with a grain of salt and the rest of us will help you any way we can



Things DO NOT get tense around here in winter you %&@*!! 






Anyway, it's summer here . 



rpaulson said:


> Thanks Jake! I lurked though the forums here before I bought my first chainsaw last summer. The debates between Stihl and Husky were pretty amusing. I ended up with a new 261cm and couldn't be happier. I've got the bug now, hoping for a 661 in the future. I really enjoy cutting wood! I blame my dad, he was in the logging business. I was bow sawing and hand splitting growing up for my allowance. Just getting back into it now.


A 661. Now that's a real man's saw .

Mate, I was bow sawing from when I left home until my son was born - 1998-2007 and kept myself then myself and my future wife warm that way. It's good exercise and you really value the wood you cut. Got a bit harder when Cowgirl was at home looking after Cowlad full-time and firewood consumption doubled. Bought an MS 310 thinking I was a big man. Then after a while, I realised I wasn't and needed more! Picked up a 460. Then after a while, I needed more! MORE! Got the 661. Every time you step up a notch, you know you love it, but more would be even better again. I used an 885cc Husky today and it was quite serviceable. Pity it was a mower. Now if Stihl made an 885cc chainsaw...


----------



## Cowboy254

Cowboy254 said:


> Now if Stihl made an 885cc chainsaw...



I wouldn't be able to lift it.


----------



## rpaulson

Erik B said:


> @rpaulson Welcome to the site.You will get a good education about wood burning here. Some may be pertinent to you locale and some may not. It makes a person well rounded to know what others around the country and the world do to stay warm.


Thank Erik! I fully agree with your statement!


----------



## rpaulson

Jakers said:


> Did you guys see the wood he has there???? IT'S ALL PINE!!!!!!!!!!!! Somebody better warn him before he burns his dang house down!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally a joke


That's funny! It's actually mostly aspen, that main pic is probably 2/3 aspen, the rest a spruce/ fir mix, it's what we have the most of down here so gotta make do right? What you can't see in the pic is the cord and a half of cedar/ pinion behind the rest. That's about as close to hardwood as we got here, although there is some scrub oak to be had justnot nearly as abundant. I'm definitely jealous of the hardwoods some of you folks have in your areas!


----------



## rpaulson

svk said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Is that picture recent? Looks a lot warmer there than the shots from the midwest and northeast we are seeing.


Took that shot about a month ago, we've had unusually warm and dry weather here so far this winter which is killing me because skiing is my other passion!


----------



## rpaulson

Cowboy254 said:


> Things DO NOT get tense around here in winter you %&@*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's summer here .
> 
> 
> A 661. Now that's a real man's saw .
> 
> Mate, I was bow sawing from when I left home until my son was born - 1998-2007 and kept myself then myself and my future wife warm that way. It's good exercise and you really value the wood you cut. Got a bit harder when Cowgirl was at home looking after Cowlad full-time and firewood consumption doubled. Bought an MS 310 thinking I was a big man. Then after a while, I realised I wasn't and needed more! Picked up a 460. Then after a while, I needed more! MORE! Got the 661. Every time you step up a notch, you know you love it, but more would be even better again. I used an 885cc Husky today and it was quite serviceable. Pity it was a mower. Now if Stihl made an 885cc chainsaw...


I actually have an old Stihl 051 that a friend gave me sitting in my shed but it's not running. I might bring that up in another thread when I have some more time. I'd definitely like to put that 92cc beast to use someday!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Things DO NOT get tense around here in winter you %&@*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's summer here .
> 
> 
> A 661. Now that's a real man's saw .
> 
> Mate, I was bow sawing from when I left home until my son was born - 1998-2007 and kept myself then myself and my future wife warm that way. It's good exercise and you really value the wood you cut. Got a bit harder when Cowgirl was at home looking after Cowlad full-time and firewood consumption doubled. Bought an MS 310 thinking I was a big man. Then after a while, I realised I wasn't and needed more! Picked up a 460. Then after a while, I needed more! MORE! Got the 661. Every time you step up a notch, you know you love it, but more would be even better again. I used an 885cc Husky today and it was quite serviceable. Pity it was a mower. Now if Stihl made an 885cc chainsaw...


My Disston DA 211 was 180CC's, 90 in each cylinder, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

I'm heading out with the 660 in a couple hours, it's 14* here, my hunting buddy had a big White Pine blow down blocking his garage/shop. I'll be putting a big free wood sign up on the road! If anybody wants to make a road trip to MD, I'll bring the splitter and you can split as I cut, Joe.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Playing with a new toy...


----------



## rarefish383

We have a referendum up for an open season on drones , Joe.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

rarefish383 said:


> We have a referendum up for an open season on drones , Joe.


Any restrictions on shot size or shot composition?


----------



## CaseyForrest

Bobby Kirbos said:


> Any restrictions on shot size or shot composition?


No lead. Bad for the environment. 

sent from a field


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

CaseyForrest said:


> No lead. Bad for the environment.
> 
> sent from a field


No problem. Depleted uranium is better anyway.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Nice photo!


----------



## treebilly

Did a bit of splitting today and have a bit more to go


----------



## Philbert

Those are holiday calendar poster photos right there!

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo

Those are some really cool photos.


----------



## foxtrot5

rarefish383 said:


> We have a referendum up for an open season on drones , Joe.



I've heard it said before, when Amazon starts really pushing drone delivery it'll be like skeet shooting with prizes!


----------



## jwade

flatbroke said:


> Not much to report today but thought this photo was worthy of posting. Some people have guard dogs. My wood pile has a couple guard steers that are always curious and ready for the BBQ to start View attachment 618529


wow flatbroke , that is some beautiful country you live in out there.


----------



## flatbroke

jwade said:


> wow flatbroke , that is some beautiful country you live in out there.


Thanks, I try to stay clear of the Fruits and Nuts here in CA.


----------



## rarefish383

foxtrot5 said:


> I've heard it said before, when Amazon starts really pushing drone delivery it'll be like skeet shooting with prizes!


There's PRIZES in them things? I'll have to cut back from 00 Buck to #8 1/2, Joe.


----------



## foxtrot5

https://imgur.com/a/rgZmF

My wife finally agreed to let me have the entire side of the yard. I now have plenty of room to cut, split, and stack!


----------



## Multifaceted

rarefish383 said:


> There's PRIZES in them things? I'll have to cut back from 00 Buck to #8 1/2, Joe.



Ha ha, when do you ever consider skeet shooting with 00 Buck?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Daughters boyfriend brought over a double barrel, double hammer stage coach style 12 ga just before Xmas. He had some 00 for it. I gave him a couple Brown box mil-spec to try. Those put a smile on his face!


----------



## Beetlejuice

I think the natives got a bad rap when we used to play "cowboys & Indians". Let's take the heat off them and play "cowboys & drones".. I think John Wayne would smile from his grave.. If I can get pics to load, this is Eastern Washington wood cutting and splitting operation much to my wife's protests. But we all know how that goes.. I try not to change too much for it's the devil I know.


----------



## treebilly

Kinda got a bit behind on the splitting this year. Since the boss says it’s to cold to work I’m doing my best to get caught up. With the weather not looking to warm up for another week I’ll be out in it plugging away


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Ha ha, when do you ever consider skeet shooting with 00 Buck?


As much noise as those drones make, and all shiney and black, I thought they would be like taking down a pterodactyl, break out the big stuff, Joe.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Galexy Hippo ll 31-15.5-15


----------



## woodfarmer

Treebilly, where do you source that much wood from?


----------



## treebilly

I am a full time arb. I primarily am a removal guy so wood comes easy. EAB has kept me busy. My boss doesn’t mess with anything shorter than 16’ and my crew does all the delicate removals. I take home what I want till I’m full


----------



## DavdH

New splitter, a great improvement over the monster maul , works great splits way tougher stuff than expected. Split 3' diameter madrone if I can get it on the table. I rip everything to sizes my kids or I can man handle, splits it all.


----------



## locochainsaw

Made a little progress with a busy work week!


----------



## briantutt

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 623448
> View attachment 623449
> 
> Made a little progress with a busy work week!


Jerk....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 623448
> View attachment 623449
> 
> Made a little progress with a busy work week!


And +1 since i can't double like the pictures!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## locochainsaw

briantutt said:


> And +1 since i can't double like the pictures!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


It was the best wood splitting weather we've had in 3 years but unfortunately a lot of water mains froze with the cold haha and I had to do real work....


----------



## Multifaceted

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 623448
> View attachment 623449
> 
> Made a little progress with a busy work week!



Daaayum!


----------



## briantutt

locochainsaw said:


> It was the best wood splitting weather we've had in 3 years but unfortunately a lot of water mains froze with the cold haha and I had to do real work....


I am jealous of that pile, it has been -20 or colder here almost every night since Christmas eve.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

DavdH said:


> View attachment 623378
> 
> 
> New splitter, a great improvement over the monster maul , works great splits way tougher stuff than expected. Split 3' diameter madrone if I can get it on the table. I rip everything to sizes my kids or I can man handle, splits it all.



Nice! If I ever were to purchase a powered wood splitter it would be a kinetic flywheel type. No hydraulic fluid or high pressure lines to deal with. I like things simple


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> I am jealous of that pile, it has been -20 or colder here almost every night since Christmas eve.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


spring is back on Monday brian for 3 days!! two weeks of fishing has come to a short end! so its back to the woods and the wood pile to replenish what was sold over the last couple of weeks ... 14 or so pole length cords of red oak and maple to block an haul home before the next polar vortex..... happy cutting scrounger's!!


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> spring is back on Monday brian for 3 days!! two weeks of fishing has come to a short end! so its back to the woods and the wood pile to replenish what was sold over the last couple of weeks ... 14 or so pole length cords of red oak and maple to block an haul home before the next polar vortex..... happy cutting scrounger's!!


Agreed, i am going to split for the next few days, 35 degrees in January? I will take it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

I hear you !! still need to replace the exterior dr. door handle on the tonner before I can scrounge enough energy to keep opening the door through the wing window!! lol and replace a worn out starter before Monday morning... ... danged fishing time just keeps getting in the way of work?


----------



## CaseyForrest

Talking 45 here this coming Thursday....

Warmup starts tomorrow, supposed to get to 25.


----------



## flatbroke

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 623448
> View attachment 623449
> 
> Made a little progress with a busy work week!


 Wow that is impressive. What did you spit that with


----------



## locochainsaw

flatbroke said:


> Wow that is impressive. What did you spit that with


Thanks! A power split is what I used


----------



## flatbroke

locochainsaw said:


> Thanks! A power split is what I used


 very impressive indeed. Now I have another item to add to my “if i win the lottery list “.


----------



## locochainsaw

flatbroke said:


> very impressive indeed. Now I have another item to add to my “if i win the lottery list “.


lol I paid less then a new timboerwolf would have cost me new!


----------



## Jere39

After a couple weeks of cold weather that wasn't fit for man, nor beast - the weather broke, and we settled into the high 20's for a morning cutting on the log pile and splitting next year's wood.

Scout is my inspector, and chief security officer:



Great day for the Dolmar 510, and old favorite that doesn't get its fair share of the cutting any longer, but laid down a nice bed of chips to keep me out of the mud if this warm weather gets serious.




Stay safe guys, and Happy, Healthy New Year to all of you


----------



## Flint Mitch

foxtrot5 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/rgZmF
> 
> My wife finally agreed to let me have the entire side of the yard. I now have plenty of room to cut, split, and stack!


Looks similar to my yard, but I don't have permission yet!






Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrider

locochainsaw said:


> lol I paid less then a new timboerwolf would have cost me new!


You landed a powersplit for less than a timberwolf? How did you come across that deal? Have pictures or video of yours in action?


----------



## briantutt

JFS said:


> View attachment 610161
> View attachment 610160
> View attachment 610159



JFS - Did you build that splitter or buy it? If you bought it what brand and model is it. I like it.


----------



## foxtrot5

Flint Mitch said:


> Looks similar to my yard, but I don't have permission yet!



I think it's a bit late to ask for permission. May I suggest picking up some flowers and asking for forgiveness instead?


----------



## Flint Mitch

foxtrot5 said:


> I think it's a bit late to ask for permission. May I suggest picking up some flowers and asking for forgiveness instead?


Good idea. I'm just lucky she appreciates the "freeish" heat!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## foxtrot5

Flint Mitch said:


> Good idea. I'm just lucky she appreciates the "freeish" heat!



Funny how that works. This summer mine said "Do we really need all that wood?" Now after a week straight of 20* or less days she's suddenly asking "Are we going to have enough?"


----------



## briantutt

foxtrot5 said:


> Funny how that works. This summer mine said "Do we really need all that wood?" Now after a week straight of 20* or less days she's suddenly asking "Are we going to have enough?"


The envy of others nice large piles of wood will set in next.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flint Mitch

briantutt said:


> The envy of others nice large piles of wood will set in next.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I'm hoping mine doesn't find out about others "large wood".. piles 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39

Those lawns look mighty familiar





Unfortunately, more snow came before I got it all processed:


----------



## foxtrot5

First day most of the piles aren't under snow. Of course all this snow melt means the yard is a mudhole now.


----------



## Beetlejuice

I bring home scrap k/D 2x2, 2x4, etc.and hatchet em into nice fire starter just (and when) the flames go out and I just happen to not be around to save the day, only to come home and find the wood box full and kindling box empty, fire nonexistent, and gas furnace going hell bent for election. Does this only happen to me? Just throwing it out there.. JUST SAYING!!


----------



## Philbert

foxtrot5 said:


> First day most of the piles aren't under snow. Of course all this snow melt means the yard is a mudhole now.


Nice looking stacks.

But that close to the road, seems to beg, '_Please steal me!_'

Philbert


----------



## foxtrot5

Philbert said:


> Nice looking stacks.
> 
> But that close to the road, seems to beg, '_Please steal me!_'
> 
> Philbert



That's what the Pitbull and Remington are for. Plus the cameras!


----------



## foxtrot5

Beetlejuice said:


> ... gas furnace going hell bent for election. Does this only happen to me? Just throwing it out there.. JUST SAYING!!



I WISH I had a gas furnace for when the other half doesn't want to keep a fire going. If it goes out or doesn't get lit we've got electric heat. Talk about a power bill...


----------



## Multifaceted

foxtrot5 said:


> That's what the Pitbull and Remington are for. Plus the cameras!



Is your pit all bark and no bite?


----------



## locochainsaw

I was patiently waiting for the time to arise and when it came I was prepared!


jrider said:


> You landed a powersplit for less than a timberwolf? How did you come across that deal? Have pictures or video of yours in action?


----------



## foxtrot5

Multifaceted said:


> Is your pit all bark and no bite?



She's no bark AND no bite... unless you're a stray plastic bag blowing down the street, then she'll try to tear the door off the frame to kill you.


----------



## Multifaceted

foxtrot5 said:


> She's no bark AND no bite... unless you're a stray plastic bag blowing down the street, then she'll try to tear the door off the frame to kill you.



Ha ha ha... I know that type. Our pit is LOTS of bark, but no bite. 50 lbs of taught muscle and a ferocious bark, but he's really just a wimp on the inside.


----------



## Beetlejuice

foxtrot5 said:


> I WISH I had a gas furnace for when the other half doesn't want to keep a fire going. If it goes out or doesn't get lit we've got electric heat. Talk about a power bill...


I understand. It's not like we haven't been doing this routine the last 10 years. I love her to death but she just doesn't quite get the concept.. Fuel+oxygen+heat..tadaaa..FIRE


----------



## jrider

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 624912
> 
> I was patiently waiting for the time to arise and when it came I was prepared!


Is it all that and then some?


----------



## locochainsaw

jrider said:


> Is it all that and then some?


The splitter is amazing. Super fast and tons of power! It's also amazing to have both hands free to work. I'd never split horizontal again!! The conveyor is convenient but not amazing and it takes up a lot of space in my shop. I've considered selling this unit and getting a new single and using my old corn elevator that stays outside.


----------



## jrider

locochainsaw said:


> The splitter is amazing. Super fast and tons of power! It's also amazing to have both hands free to work. I'd never split horizontal again!! The conveyor is convenient but not amazing and it takes up a lot of space in my shop. I've considered selling this unit and getting a new single and using my old corn elevator that stays outside.


What would something like that go for used? Or what do you think you could get for it?


----------



## locochainsaw

I'd think 8-10


----------



## jrider

locochainsaw said:


> I'd think 8-10


If you were closer, I would love to run that thing for a while to see how much I like it.


----------



## Beetlejuice

foxtrot5 said:


> She's no bark AND no bite... unless you're a stray plastic bag blowing down the street, then she'll try to tear the door off the frame to kill you.


Should hear our rat pack go off .. Two min-pins, and two Chihuahuas. Probably all of them on the scale wouldn't add up to one your girls morning duties.. But they would all love to tear the mailman apart..quite the crew, but love em to death.. All pups for that matter.. K


----------



## Cowboy254

foxtrot5 said:


> Funny how that works. This summer mine said "Do we really need all that wood?" Now after a week straight of 20* or less days she's suddenly asking "Are we going to have enough?"



Cowgirl used to say that sort of thing as well. "What, you're going scrounging again??" But I never heard her utter the words "Darnit, it's too nice and warm in here, AGAIN!!" when the sleet outside is flying sideways in winter. Eventually part of her died and she doesn't complain about me heading out with the trailer and a vehicle full of saws any more. 



Beetlejuice said:


> I bring home scrap k/D 2x2, 2x4, etc.and hatchet em into nice fire starter just (and when) the flames go out and I just happen to not be around to save the day, only to come home and find the wood box full and kindling box empty, fire nonexistent, and gas furnace going hell bent for election. Does this only happen to me? Just throwing it out there.. JUST SAYING!!



Cowgirl is pretty good with the fire, can get wood and kindling from the shed and keep the place warm without resorting to the reverse cycle but she won't touch the fire if I'm in the house because she's afraid I'll criticize her for 'doing it wrong'.


----------



## foxtrot5

Cowboy254 said:


> she's afraid I'll criticize her for 'doing it wrong'.



Well then maybe she should stop doing it wrong!


----------



## Cowboy254

I don't think many females come complete with a good understanding of air flow around wood pieces the firebox. That's all I'll say. For now.


----------



## Buckshot00

Found this today while splitting some ash. Any guesses what it is?


----------



## Flint Mitch

Buckshot00 said:


> Found this today while splitting some ash. Any guesses what it is?


I find those fairly frequently when splitting ash. Probably make good fishing bait whatever they are

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Buckshot00 said:


> Found this today while splitting some ash. Any guesses what it is?



Emerald Ash borer larvae. Probably what killed that Ash. [emoji35]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckshot00

95custmz said:


> Emerald Ash borer larvae. Probably what killed that Ash. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After research that was what I was thinking. Thanks @95custmz.


----------



## cantoo

Lots of different bugs in ash. https://ctpa.org/the-life-stages-of-eab/
http://www.ash-tree-disease.com/Redheaded-Banded-Ash-Borers.html


----------



## Flint Mitch

95custmz said:


> Emerald Ash borer larvae. Probably what killed that Ash. [emoji35]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda figured that's what they were. Quite a bit bigger than I thought they would be

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

Confirms my suspicions.. A wood Sawyer, be male or female, should not split just any piece of "ASH". let alone share. But then again, everybody needs a piece of ASH.. Cheers


----------



## dancan

One of the woodpiles


----------



## Ronaldo

dancan said:


> One of the woodpiles


picture not working for me, bud,


----------



## dancan

I see that it's a not working on my tablet either, Google isn't the greatest for linking pics .


----------



## dancan

This should work.


----------



## Ronaldo

dancan said:


> This should work.


What? Still no snow? Is that a normal thing for you?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4xchris

Went on a noodle making spree.


----------



## 95custmz

Looks like nice working conditions. No snow, I'm jealous.


----------



## dancan

Ronaldo said:


> What? Still no snow? Is that a normal thing for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Record setting no snow so far this winter .
Not normal at all .


----------



## Stew7

Worked on making some big pieces liftable yesterday


----------



## jrider

Stew7 said:


> View attachment 625990
> Worked on making some big pieces liftable yesterday


Looking at that makes me happy I just bought a splitter with a log lift.


----------



## Philbert

Toy4xchris said:


> Went on a noodle making spree.


Must have been busy!

Question: how do you keep all that wood from rolling off the side of the Earth like that?

Philbert


----------



## dancan

Ronaldo said:


> What? Still no snow? Is that a normal thing for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Well now there , you jinxed me , we got the first snowfall of the winter season , about 7" fell this morning but the rain for Thursday will polly take it away so we'll be in the woods this weekend to add to the pile at the "Undisclosed" location lol


----------



## Johnny Yooper

Been waiting to drag two downed 18" aspens out of the woods behind the house, high winds snapped 'em near the base about 1-1/2 years ago and hanging off the ground so I figured they would dry where they were and I could skid 'em out at my leisure. Last Sunday was the day, waited until after lunch when it got above zero, and with little snow for this time of year was easy to get in there and pull 'em out and drop 'em by the workshop where I bucked and and ran the chunks through the splitter. Why such small pieces? I'll use this wood in the converted oil tank stove to boil maple sap in a few months, figure the trailer load will provide enough Btu's to boil about 600 gallons; there's 1.3 cord as it sits in the trailer and when stacked should come out to just about a cord. Another 1/2 or 3/4 trailer load and I'll have what I need for the syrup season. Aspen ("popple" if you live north of Madison) and basswood are my favorite species for boiling sap, just like for the sauna up north at deer camp - yields a quick hot fire, but I throw in some good stuff (maple, yellow birch, oak, ironwood) if I want to keep 'er goin' overnight and have coals in the morning


----------



## Ronaldo

Johnny Yooper said:


> Been waiting to drag two downed 18" aspens out of the woods behind the house, high winds snapped 'em near the base about 1-1/2 years ago and hanging off the ground so I figured they would dry where they were and I could skid 'em out at my leisure. Last Sunday was the day, waited until after lunch when it got above zero, and with little snow for this time of year was easy to get in there and pull 'em out and drop 'em by the workshop where I bucked and and ran the chunks through the splitter. Why such small pieces? I'll use this wood in the converted oil tank stove to boil maple sap in a few months, figure the trailer load will provide enough Btu's to boil about 600 gallons; there's 1.3 cord as it sits in the trailer and when stacked should come out to just about a cord. Another 1/2 or 3/4 trailer load and I'll have what I need for the syrup season. Aspen ("popple" if you live north of Madison) and basswood are my favorite species for boiling sap, just like for the sauna up north at deer camp - yields a quick hot fire, but I throw in some good stuff (maple, yellow birch, oak, ironwood) if I want to keep 'er goin' overnight and have coals in the morningView attachment 626070


Liking that trailer!!!!!!


----------



## Toy4xchris

Philbert said:


> Must have been busy!
> 
> Question: how do you keep all that wood from rolling off the side of the Earth like that?
> 
> Philbert


It's the magic of the noodles not only at they spectacular are insulating and fire starting but they also alter gravity. 
Actually I can't figure out why my phone keeps doing that every time I post pics.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Well it decided to start snowing on us this morning supposed to get 4-6" which is a good amount for us here. After looking at the forecast we should be back ton comfortable weather by this weekend in the high 50s haha.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

20* F. Blue sky breaking this morning, but covered in snow. Nothing happening in the wood lot for over a month.
This pic is from a few weeks ago. We have had a spike a week or so ago, rain and 57 since, but again covered in a foot of snow and impassable for the small dia., wide floatation tires on the lift do to the rain packed base beneath the powder. One bay of the wood shed is empty and a cord and a 1/3 of Beach out side of the shed to stack inside. Been in the teens for a month with the one short spike. 
Going through a bit of firewood keeping two stoves going.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Here's the piles today.


----------



## Lowhog

Johnny Yooper said:


> Been waiting to drag two downed 18" aspens out of the woods behind the house, high winds snapped 'em near the base about 1-1/2 years ago and hanging off the ground so I figured they would dry where they were and I could skid 'em out at my leisure. Last Sunday was the day, waited until after lunch when it got above zero, and with little snow for this time of year was easy to get in there and pull 'em out and drop 'em by the workshop where I bucked and and ran the chunks through the splitter. Why such small pieces? I'll use this wood in the converted oil tank stove to boil maple sap in a few months, figure the trailer load will provide enough Btu's to boil about 600 gallons; there's 1.3 cord as it sits in the trailer and when stacked should come out to just about a cord. Another 1/2 or 3/4 trailer load and I'll have what I need for the syrup season. Aspen ("popple" if you live north of Madison) and basswood are my favorite species for boiling sap, just like for the sauna up north at deer camp - yields a quick hot fire, but I throw in some good stuff (maple, yellow birch, oak, ironwood) if I want to keep 'er goin' overnight and have coals in the morningView attachment 626070


Basswoods are a main food scorce for wild bees and honey bees I wish I had more of them around. Not a good firewood better off leaving them for the polinators.


----------



## Beetlejuice

Rarefish, I do similar.. All my cauls go in the woodpile in front of my house and are to be used before the sellable gets fired.. Kinda a pain but works for us.. And living in the poe side of the tracks any neighbor may come and get wood off the caul pile and heat their abode.. It's not the best business practice, but works for us..k


----------



## Johnny Yooper

Ronaldo said:


> Liking that trailer!!!!!!


1968 model M101A1, replaced the military lighting with 12 volt LED, the tires were original which would have been a concern for me going down the interstate with a heaping load of hardwood so I popped for new skins right away, will probably last my kids' lifetime. I've had this trailer for about ten years and been trying to overload it ever since. Haven't succeeded yet.


----------



## Johnny Yooper

Lowhog said:


> Basswoods are a main food scorce for wild bees and honey bees I wish I had more of them around. Not a good firewood better off leaving them for the polinators.


That is good to know as I have a bunch of fruit trees and and would love to have more bees around. I don't have much for basswood in my woods here in wis. and I don't cut any unless they're dead or downed. I'm completing a log sugar shack build and had my eye on some nice basswoods that would have yielded primo logs....I did take out some very tall aspens close by since they were reaaaal straight and the right diameter and resulted in a bunch of nice logs, and the remaining logs (cedar and spruce) came from family land in the U.P., there is a ton of basswood there but most are too large for my project; mother nature brings some down once in a while and as long as I continue to make syrup I keep an eye out for any easy pickings. Not worth a hoot in my OWB but I like how it performs in the syrup stove.


----------



## Oldmaple

Getting pretty slim pickings on the woodpile. Hopefully get some done today. Some pallets will be burning otherwise.


----------



## Lowhog

I


Oldmaple said:


> Getting pretty slim pickings on the woodpile. Hopefully get some done today. Some pallets will be burning otherwise.
> View attachment 626432


Its been a cold winter so far I'm burning more oak than I like.


----------



## Philbert

Oldmaple said:


> Getting pretty slim pickings on the woodpile.


Nice looking shed!

Philbert


----------



## Oldmaple

Philbert said:


> Nice looking shed!
> 
> Philbert


Looks better to me when there is a little more wood in it at this time of year. Just didn't get to it. It's an improvement over the tarps I used before, that's for sure


----------



## Oldmaple

Lowhog said:


> I
> 
> Its been a cold winter so far I'm burning more oak than I like.


It sure has been cold. I was hoping to get through to the beginning of March or so.


----------



## hayboy

Buckshot00 said:


> Found this today while splitting some ash. Any guesses what it is?


Grubs, I cut a dead wild cherry one time, west cent Al, that had maybe 500 of these or looked like them. If I had thought, I would have had it sawed into lumber, would have been wormwood special, but cut it into firewood , these went all the way to the top. every stick. Wife let fire get on my pile of cherry and with all the grub eaten air holes, it went up like gas. Been cutting wood about 55 yrs or so and never saw more than 2/3 in a bad rotten tree. Uncle and I were splitting one time, just for the heck, I poped one in my mouth telling him they were delicious, he fell off the stick he was sitting on. I spit it out, no harm done, it looked clean and they do eat them on tv.


----------



## Oldmaple

Cut some dead ash from around the fire pit area yesterday. Got a decent pile out of it.


----------



## al-k

Took this red oak down today. IT was about 50 so good day to get out.
It was leaning hard to the left, I wanted it to go right.
It took all my wedges but I got er done.
Got this pic when it was falling.

I ran out of gas before the 291.


----------



## Multifaceted

Today, I decided to do some axe work, as well as chainsaw work. One was an ash tree that I felled with an axe last weekend for the ACWC, but it got snagged by a tiny little branch in a nearby cherry, and it sat severed from stump and right on top of it. So, I had to take out the living cherry so make the situation safe. My plan today was to limb, buck, and split the ash with an axe... but boy, it must have been dead for a while because it was incredibly hard, like trying to chip a solid mass of epoxy. After bucking a few logs I realized that not only was I burning a lot of steam, but it was also slow work. This was a bad seledtion or the Axe Cordwood Challenge. Since I had the chainsaw ready to deploy, I went ahead and and limbed and bucked it all to save time, which was a good idea... because that ash was also incredibly difficult to split. After noodl;ing a few rounds and fighting it, I bypassed it and tried to finish splitting all of the cherry. Today was an unseasonably 56 degrees F (13 C), and after the month long deep freeze we had, then a warm soaking rain, followed by another week of frigid temps, the ground was practically a swamp. So much mud. I ended up slipping while golf-swinging my splitting axe and took a glancing blow to the upper shin. It was pretty deep, but not bleeding very much, so I cleaned it up, butterflied it and bandaged it up. Hey, the wood ain't gonna cut itself. Damn mud, made a mess of everything, and I couldn't get good footing, so I didn't finish before sundown. I couldn't even get my lawn tractor and pull cart up the hill to my woodyard. Got stuck and really chewed up the turf. Ended up schlepping down two pallets to stack all of the splits, then stacked the remaining rounds atop some limbs and rest them against a nearby tree. All in all, an honest days work, but I could have been a lot more productive without all of that dang mud.


----------



## Philbert

(Ouch!)

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> (Ouch!)
> 
> Philbert


You must be watching the Vikings


----------



## Multifaceted

Philbert said:


> (Ouch!)
> 
> Philbert



Ouch indeed. Want to see the wound?


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> You must be watching the Vikings


_"There is no joy in Mudville . . ._"

Philbert


----------



## foxtrot5

Got the temporary rounds rack mostly filled. Still plenty of more wood on the ground in piles. Never enough time. Might dedicate the whole day tomorrow to sorting this out and making it neater.



I'm also looking for ideas for wood handling equipment. I'm thinking of building some kind of gantry and utilizing a 1ton chainfall that I was given. Some of these larger rounds are a pain but I can't justify a tractor or anything like that. Thoughts?


----------



## Multifaceted

foxtrot5 said:


> View attachment 627770
> 
> Got the temporary rounds rack mostly filled. Still plenty of more wood on the ground in piles. Never enough time. Might dedicate the whole day tomorrow to sorting this out and making it neater.
> View attachment 627771
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for ideas for wood handling equipment. I'm thinking of building some kind of gantry and utilizing a 1ton chainfall that I was given. Some of these larger rounds are a pain but I can't justify a tractor or anything like that. Thoughts?



How wide are these big rounds. I have a large set of log tongs and log hook that I use to lift the larger ones, up to about 18" that really saves my back. Still some arm and upper body work, but lessening the back strain really helps my endurance.


----------



## foxtrot5

Multifaceted said:


> How wide are these big rounds. I have a large set of log tongs and log hook that I use to lift the larger ones, up to about 18" that really saves my back. Still some arm and upper body work, but lessening the back strain really helps my endurance.



Some of the rounds I end up with are 36" but most are 24" or less. It's a crapshoot around here as to what size I'm going to end up with.


----------



## Multifaceted

foxtrot5 said:


> Some of the rounds I end up with are 36" but most are 24" or less. It's a crapshoot around here as to what size I'm going to end up with.



Oh yeah, way too big for tongs. If my rounds are too big and I need to stack before I can split them, I'll either split or noodle them in half, or to a more manageable size. I like your idea of a gantry, but I that seems somewhat limited in range. Maybe I'm just not envisioning it correctly. A Peavy or a Cant Hook perhaps?


----------



## foxtrot5

Multifaceted said:


> Oh yeah, way too big for tongs. If my rounds are too big and I need to stack before I can split them, I'll either split or noodle them in half, or to a more manageable size. I like your idea of a gantry, but I that seems somewhat limited in range. Maybe I'm just not envisioning it correctly. A Peavy or a Cant Hook perhaps?



I've got no problem moving them around the area on the ground. My issue comes from the fact that I end up with all different thicknesses and lengths of wood. Having something I can use to lift them onto racks, the splitter deck, or support one end so I can cut to length in the air would be great. I saw a design for a tripod made of 3 4x4 and some plywood circles. It folds up when not in use for storage and seems much more mobile than a gantry.


----------



## Multifaceted

foxtrot5 said:


> I've got no problem moving them around the area on the ground. My issue comes from the fact that I end up with all different thicknesses and lengths of wood. Having something I can use to lift them onto racks, the splitter deck, or support one end so I can cut to length in the air would be great. I saw a design for a tripod made of 3 4x4 and some plywood circles. It folds up when not in use for storage and seems much more mobile than a gantry.




Now that there is nifty.


----------



## foxtrot5

Multifaceted said:


> Now that there is nifty.



My thoughts exactly. I figure I can use a chain or rope to tie each leg together and help prevent them from splaying out under load. Probably wouldn't trust it to do really heavy lifting but moving rounds should be fine.


----------



## rarefish383

When I was a kid we had a tripod built from three Black Locust saplings, maybe 12' high, we used it to pull truck engines. I'd keep my eyes out for a used engine crane, I've seen them sell for $25-$50 bucks at auctions. You can get a brand new 2 ton crane from HF for $189, Joe.


----------



## spyder62

A few pics of our splitting area. The homemade splitter works pretty good. Gotta be about 40 years old. Custom outdoor furniture. Loveseat and table.


----------



## Toy4xchris

My helper playing in the "big noodle pile" at least that's what he calls it.


----------



## briantutt

spyder62 said:


> View attachment 628344
> View attachment 628345
> View attachment 628346
> A few pics of our splitting area. The homemade splitter works pretty good. Gotta be about 40 years old. Custom outdoor furniture. Loveseat and table.


Wow, how big is that round? Cotton wood?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder62

It’s a red oak and it’s 51” at its widest and 30 to 32” tall. It was a beautiful tree


----------



## briantutt

spyder62 said:


> It’s a red oak and it’s 51” at its widest and 30 to 32” tall. It was a beautiful tree


I would have liked to see that for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

My fiance and i sorted the entire pile of rounds today and then i pushed the stuff that needs to be split back into piles. Feels good!












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder62

Serious wood


----------



## Cowboy254

spyder62 said:


> View attachment 628344
> View attachment 628345
> View attachment 628346
> A few pics of our splitting area. The homemade splitter works pretty good. Gotta be about 40 years old. Custom outdoor furniture. Loveseat and table.



That's a beautiful spot you have there.


----------



## Multifaceted

Finished up splitting the wood from last weekend, was able to take advantage of the overnight freeze and hauled it all uphill to stack in the woodyard. Started another holzhausen stack, a mix of cherry and ash. Next season's and the following season's woodpile is starting to look good!


----------



## cantoo

foxtrot5, google "shadoof" for awhile. I think something with a long lever would be easier that a fixed tripod with a come along or whatever.


----------



## spyder62

I envy you guys in pa, it’s a beautiful state


----------



## Multifaceted

spyder62 said:


> I envy you guys in pa, it’s a beautiful state



Grass is greener... 

It's not so bad, low cost of living, no taxes on food stuffs; but property taxes can be high and you can't deduct your Fed income tax on the state form. Having lived my whole life in Maryland, it's a welcome change. At the very least I can go buy a handgun without needing a license and a stupid seven day wait. Lot's of timber cutting history and the craft beer scene is booming.


----------



## spyder62

Multifaceted said:


> Grass is greener...
> 
> It's not so bad, low cost of living, no taxes on food stuffs; but property taxes can be high and you can't deduct your Fed income tax on the state form. Having lived my whole life in Maryland, it's a welcome change. At the very least I can go buy a handgun without needing a license and a stupid seven day wait. Lot's of timber cutting history and the craft beer scene is booming.


----------



## spyder62

Maryland is as bad as jersey. Oh well your in a better place now! Love the Thomas Jefferson from yards in Philly. And the brewery in downingtown is pretty good. Lagunitas rocks!


----------



## tnichols

Processed my little jag today (see Scrounging thread) and started bay #3 in the barn. Bay is 12’x12’ for reference. I’m several years ahead, so it’s a start. Oak, Red Elm, and a dash of Cherry.


----------



## briantutt

tnichols said:


> View attachment 628560
> Processed my little jag today (see Scrounging thread) and started bay #3 in the barn. Bay is 12’x12’ for reference. I’m several years ahead, so it’s a start. Oak, Red Elm, and a dash of Cherry.


You suck! Several years ahead??? I am jealous 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerriod Raab

Multifaceted said:


> Finished up splitting the wood from last weekend, was able to take advantage of the overnight freeze and hauled it all uphill to stack in the woodyard. Started another holzhausen stack, a mix of cherry and ash. Next season's and the following season's woodpile is starting to look good!



This might be a dumb question 
But why do you stack the wood in circles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Jerriod Raab said:


> This might be a dumb question
> But why do you stack the wood in circles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The holzhausen is something I've been experimenting with. Why? For several reasons, chief among them are to save space as it's a smaller footprint. An 8' diameter by 5' tall stack is about ~2 cords based on volume of cubic foot. Secondly, it is very stable, no need for cribbing, stakes, or wire/cables, and it goes pretty quick once you get the hang of it. The one shown above is about 80% complete, but it took maybe 30 minutes to do that with my wife sorting and me stacking. Lastly, and this is what I'm experimenting with - it is said that this structure creates natural convection which dries the wood faster, or at least well enough compared to straight rows. This is what I'm trying to find out. So far I'm using quick drying woods like ash and cherry, my oak are the straight rows in the background.


----------



## Jerriod Raab

Multifaceted said:


> The holzhausen is something I've been experimenting with. Why? For several reasons, chief among them are to save space as it's a smaller footprint. An 8' diameter by 5' tall stack is about ~2 cords based on volume of cubic foot. Secondly, it is very stable, no need for cribbing, stakes, or wire/cables, and it goes pretty quick once you get the hang of it. The one shown above is about 80% complete, but it took maybe 30 minutes to do that with my wife sorting and me stacking. Lastly, and this is what I'm experimenting with - it is said that this structure creates natural convection which dries the wood faster, or at least well enough compared to straight rows. This is what I'm trying to find out. So far I'm using quick drying woods like ash and cherry, my oak are the straight rows in the background.



That keep us informed if you don’t mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Jerriod Raab said:


> That keep us informed if you don’t mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will do my best, but there are old threads on here about holzhausen stacks with anecdotal evidence and personal accounts on thier effectiveness.

For me, this is a real-time laboratory to collect information and ultimately decide whether or not this is the way to go. If it dries on par or even a little slower than straight stacks, then it is still a viable option because of the space saving factor and low maintenance structural stability. Provided that I'm a few seasons ahead in my woodpiles (which is the goal, and I'm getting closer) - then waiting more than a year to season is totally acceptable. Eventually I'd like to try this method with oak, we'll see...


----------



## Multifaceted

spyder62 said:


> Maryland is as bad as jersey. Oh well your in a better place now! Love the Thomas Jefferson from yards in Philly. And the brewery in downingtown is pretty good. Lagunitas rocks!



Among the many reasons why we fled five years ago. My roots are deeply within the "Free" State, and I still drive below the Mason-Dixon for work every day, but can hang my hat in a little more freedom at night. All good breweries, my favorite over here right now is Tired Hands out in Philly.


----------



## foxtrot5

cantoo said:


> foxtrot5, google "shadoof" for awhile. I think something with a long lever would be easier that a fixed tripod with a come along or whatever.



I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Among the many reasons why we fled five years ago. My roots are deeply within the "Free" State, and I still drive below the Mason-Dixon for work every day, but can hang my hat in a little more freedom at night. All good breweries, my favorite over here right now is Tired Hands out in Philly.


My Dad's mother was a Bladen and direct descendant of Thomas Bladen, the Colonial Governor of MD. After which Bladensburg was named. His fathers family moved to MD in 1721 and the stone manor house is still lived in. One of his great uncles was a US Marshall appointed by Lincoln and later a state legislator. If they could see this state now they would all flip over in their graves. Md is one of the most beautiful states in the US. The Atlantic two hours one way, the mountains two hours the other, deer, bear, geese, moderate temps. Once my kids get settled I'll probably run to WV, maybe the Carolina's. You don't see many people running to MD, unless they are what Annapolis calls New Marylander's. In the 4 western counties, we still call them "Illegal Aliens", Joe.


----------



## dewaldf.carstens

Hi, just wanted to share this with you. It's not a nice stacked pile, but it is last week's work. 4 weeks ago we started again. That wood has been loaded and sold, all below 18% moisture. Yes we cut and split green. Well wood dries here in 4 weeks, crap, no; when temperatures are at 36 before 7am, reaches 44 and is nice 36 degrees Celcius at 6pm, with a 8 knot SE wind that is so dry, you get cracked skin. Well then it is possible. Not nice, but when you need to dry wood fas, you propably can't ask for better conditions.















Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Any old tractor that gets the job done is a "Good Old Tractor", and that one looks like it's getting some work done! Nice old Ford, Joe.


----------



## HD2010

Ready for the splitter.


----------



## CaseyForrest

rarefish383 said:


> My Dad's mother was a Bladen and direct descendant of Thomas Bladen, the Colonial Governor of MD. After which Bladensburg was named. His fathers family moved to MD in 1721 and the stone manor house is still lived in. One of his great uncles was a US Marshall appointed by Lincoln and later a state legislator. If they could see this state now they would all flip over in their graves. Md is one of the most beautiful states in the US. The Atlantic two hours one way, the mountains two hours the other, deer, bear, geese, moderate temps. Once my kids get settled I'll probably run to WV, maybe the Carolina's. You don't see many people running to MD, unless they are what Annapolis calls New Marylander's. In the 4 western counties, we still call them "Illegal Aliens", Joe.



I spent 4th grade through high school and eventually moved out of MD at 23.

I agree with much of what you've said. Spent the latter years in Frederick where I honed my mountain biking and trials riding skills at Gambrill and some at Sugarloaf. Took second in the state championships when I was 17. I'm 43 now and I don't recognize much of my old stomping grounds. Let alone the hostile climate that is Government Bureaucracy. I do miss the AT... Spent many a week camping along the sections in MD. Harpers Ferry, C&O Canal, proximity to DC and the bike trails that lead into DC. We used to ride our bikes from Frederick into DC. Beach Drive was (still is?) closed on the weekends. There was a trail that started in a park that I have forgotten the name of that could get one into DC without ever seeing a road or car....

Now in MI... I think MI would rival MD with its beauty... But I do miss Fells Point, Ocean City, Inner Harbor. I grew up traveling to these places with my friends.


----------



## rarefish383

CaseyForrest said:


> I spent 4th grade through high school and eventually moved out of MD at 23.
> 
> I agree with much of what you've said. Spent the latter years in Frederick where I honed my mountain biking and trials riding skills at Gambrill and some at Sugarloaf. Took second in the state championships when I was 17. I'm 43 now and I don't recognize much of my old stomping grounds. Let alone the hostile climate that is Government Bureaucracy. I do miss the AT... Spent many a week camping along the sections in MD. Harpers Ferry, C&O Canal, proximity to DC and the bike trails that lead into DC. We used to ride our bikes from Frederick into DC. Beach Drive was (still is?) closed on the weekends. There was a trail that started in a park that I have forgotten the name of that could get one into DC without ever seeing a road or car....
> 
> Now in MI... I think MI would rival MD with its beauty... But I do miss Fells Point, Ocean City, Inner Harbor. I grew up traveling to these places with my friends.


Dad grew up on the DC- MD line at New Hampshire and Eastern ave. They would ride out to Wheaton in his dad's Model T truck, or horse and wagon, to hunt. They still had farm land inside DC, and DC was pretty much a nice place to live. When I was about ten he told me they were the first family in the neighborhood with a flushing toilet. So, one rainy day, when he couldn't work, he took me down to the old farm house he grew up in. Walking around the place he showed me a low stone building that was the spring house, then he pointed to an old out house they used. I said "I thought you said you had a toilet". He said we did, it's in there. They had a flushing toilet in the out house.


----------



## CaseyForrest

rarefish383 said:


> Dad grew up on the DC- MD line at New Hampshire and Eastern ave. They would ride out to Wheaton in his dad's Model T truck, or horse and wagon, to hunt. They still had farm land inside DC, and DC was pretty much a nice place to live. When I was about ten he told me they were the first family in the neighborhood with a flushing toilet. So, one rainy day, when he couldn't work, he took me down to the old farm house he grew up in. Walking around the place he showed me a low stone building that was the spring house, then he pointed to an old out house they used. I said "I thought you said you had a toilet". He said we did, it's in there. They had a flushing toilet in the out house.


Thats cool that you have your family history nearby. 

I think I remembered the name of the lake in the park I couldn't recall, needwood?

sent from a field


----------



## rarefish383

Yep, we used to fish Needwood all the time, saw my first Bald Eagle there. I might have lived 15 miles from there, less as the crow flies. Was the golf course there then? It's grown up so much down there you wouldn't recognize it. My sister lives a couple roads up from Needwood Park. There used to be a couple big farms between Needwood, Magruder HS and a big Church, and my sisters. My BIL used to fly his RC planes there, they are all gone now. I keep moving West, but it doesn't help, i'll just run into California, Joe.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> I keep moving West, but it doesn't help, i'll just run into California, Joe.


I hear Warshington is nice but the locals don't like when new folks move there.


----------



## rarefish383

I was just joking, I'll stay East. PA, WV, NC, SC. I have several friends that have moved to NC. Some of my Dad's family live in Seattle, but I've only met a few of them once at a reunion. I spent 2 weeks with other cousins in Oregon and I really like it out there. But, they moved to Duluth, Joe.


----------



## al-k

I got almost all of that oak from last week split yesterday, today it snowed.


----------



## HD2010

Just a little red oak to split.


----------



## Hoosk

Splitting at the source today, great day to be in the woods.


----------



## Hoosk

And split.....


----------



## Husqvarnaman92

Oldmaple said:


> Getting pretty slim pickings on the woodpile. Hopefully get some done today. Some pallets will be burning otherwise.
> View attachment 626432


nice wood shed!


----------



## tnichols

It’s Super Sunday for sure with Shagbark riding the rail...


----------



## tnichols

Shagbark stacked in my outdoor stash. Hate the “sawdust” bugs it attracts and would rather not introduce them into the barn. Finished the rest of the pickup load and Miss Lori stacked in bay 3. Mostly Red Elm.


----------



## HD2010

tnichols said:


> View attachment 630592
> Shagbark stacked in my outdoor stash. Hate the “sawdust” bugs it attracts and would rather not introduce them into the barn. Finished the rest of the pickup load and Miss Lori stacked in bay 3. Mostly Red Elm.




Nice neat stacks.


----------



## tnichols

HD2010 said:


> Nice neat stacks.



Thanks. I showed this to Miss Lori as the stack is her work.


----------



## briantutt

Husqvarnaman92 said:


> nice wood shed!


Agreed, Oldmaple - can you take a few more pictures of it. How much snow do you get where your at? I need to build something similar. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmaple

briantutt said:


> Agreed, Oldmaple - can you take a few more pictures of it. How much snow do you get where your at? I need to build something similar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Here's a few during construction. Basically 2 4x6 posts holding up a ridge beam. I used some white pine slabs that I chain saw milled to go on the rafters for supporting the metal roofing. I had salvaged that from an old building I had torn down. We get a fair amount of snow, have had up to a couple of feet on it before I pull it off with a snow rake.



Had to try a ping pong game before moving some wood in.


----------



## briantutt

Oldmaple said:


> Here's a few during construction. Basically 2 4x6 posts holding up a ridge beam. I used some white pine slabs that I chain saw milled to go on the rafters for supporting the metal roofing. I had salvaged that from an old building I had torn down. We get a fair amount of snow, have had up to a couple of feet on it before I pull it off with a snow rake.View attachment 631438
> View attachment 631439
> View attachment 631440
> View attachment 631441
> Had to try a ping pong game before moving some wood in.


I remember these pictures very clearly! I was more thinking of the family fun part of it at the time. Thanks for reposting them!


----------



## greendohn

A look inside my wood shed..


----------



## Jerriod Raab

Here is a pic of wood pile







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

Some birch I've worked up recently. Hoping to put up some more before the thaw. Sells good around the holidays....


----------



## 95custmz

Nice looking stacks!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

MNGuns said:


> Some birch I've worked up recently. Hoping to put up some more before the thaw. Sells good around the holidays....
> 
> View attachment 633079
> View attachment 633080



Well ain't that purdy.


----------



## Plowboy83

Picture of the wood before and after stack. I didn’t do the best job stackin it. I was getting tired of it and wound up with a little of 12 cords. Still have a lot more to do.


----------



## briantutt

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 633364
> View attachment 633365
> 
> 
> Picture of the wood before and after stack. I didn’t do the best job stackin it. I was getting tired of it and wound up with a little of 12 cords. Still have a lot more to do.


What the hell, how did you make that pile?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

briantutt said:


> What the hell, how did you make that pile?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Spilt it and piled it up with the backhoe


----------



## Plowboy83

There a picture of it cut


----------



## briantutt

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 633371
> View attachment 633372
> 
> There a picture of it cut


Where are you at? Weather looks pretty nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

I live in the middle of California. It has been a really weird winter so far have only got an inch and of quarter of rain so far and none in the forecast. Most of the wood I cut is eucalyptus


----------



## briantutt

Plowboy83 said:


> I live in the middle of California. It has been a really weird winter so far have only got an inch and of quarter of rain so far and none in the forecast. Most of the wood I cut is eucalyptus


That explains the red color of the wood. Weird winter here too, barely any snow, plowed once. I am i central MN usually several feet by now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

Wow that’s crazy. I haven’t had a fire in over 3 weeks it has been in 70’s and lows in the 50’s


----------



## briantutt

Plowboy83 said:


> Wow that’s crazy. I haven’t had a fire in over 3 weeks it has been in 70’s and lows in the 50’s


It has been cold here, many -15, -20, -25 nights but no snow, frost is pushing my deck posts and garage, first time since i built it in 2000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83

briantutt said:


> It has been cold here, many -15, -20, -25 nights but no snow, frost is pushing my deck posts and garage, first time since i built it in 2000
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Dang I didn’t know frost would do that the coldest it gets here is the high teens and that is few and far between


----------



## frenchy85

Some of next years wood. 




Some ugly friggin’ stacks lol. I have no idea how some of you guys can stack so straight. This is next years wood also.


----------



## frenchy85

Edit.....The pics of those stacks don't look near as bad as they do in person lol.


----------



## dancan

Here's some pics from the 50's from my home area 
















No Fiskars or hydro splitters were used then lol


----------



## dancan

This guy knew where to stack his wood for ease of access .


----------



## dancan

The cook had to split his own stovewood .
Looks like a doublebit ax was the tool of choice back in the day .


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> This guy knew where to stack his wood for ease of access .


When we first built our house I had double doors with a removable center post put in the basement. I would swing the doors open and drive the tractor and trailer in. The trailer held a half cord stacked. Would just park it at the bottom of the stairs. Now the firewood goes on the front porch, closer, no steps, but out in the weather, Joe.


----------



## al-k

Got a bit of work done yesterday. Today the snow is gone and it's 69 out.


----------



## fulladirt

Getting there. I do my hand splitting over next the wheelbarrow. But since just got a splitter I've been towing it to the trees I cut down.


----------



## dancan

Monday's pile


----------



## Multifaceted

dancan said:


> Monday's pile



How are you diggin' that Husqy Swedish Splitter?


----------



## spyder62

I bought a husky splitter and love it. I used to use any old axe from a flea market or yard sale and it was a pain in the b***s. Curious to how they compare to the orange husky or a fiskers. I know one thing when my boy was using it in late summer and early fall he put probably 30-40’ on his baseball swing.


----------



## Multifaceted

spyder62 said:


> I bought a husky splitter and love it. I used to use any old axe from a flea market or yard sale and it was a pain in the b***s. Curious to how they compare to the orange husky or a fiskers. I know one thing when my boy was using it in late summer and early fall he put probably 30-40’ on his baseball swing.



I was torn between those and a German splitter. I'e never tried one, so never pulled the trigger. Seems like a nice design, though I was curious about their effectiveness in harder woods.


----------



## spyder62

Worked fine in red and white oak, beech, maple and cherry. Not so well in some stringy *ss white stuff. 

It came sharper than a small Hults Bruk splitting axe I bought . I always heard the Hults Bruk were a little more finished


----------



## rarefish383

spyder62 said:


> I bought a husky splitter and love it. I used to use any old axe from a flea market or yard sale and it was a pain in the b***s. Curious to how they compare to the orange husky or a fiskers. I know one thing when my boy was using it in late summer and early fall he put probably 30-40’ on his baseball swing.


I've always said that splitting wood is like hitting a ball. It's all in the wrists, bat speed, ax speed, and a good eye. Putting the bat on the ball and putting the ax in the right spot, or same spot twice, Joe.


----------



## dancan

Multifaceted said:


> How are you diggin' that Husqy Swedish Splitter?


So far I like it , gonna run it this afternoon .


----------



## spyder62

rarefish383 said:


> I've always said that splitting wood is like hitting a ball. It's all in the wrists, bat speed, ax speed, and a good eye. Putting the bat on the ball and putting the ax in the right spot, or same spot twice, Joe.


I agree splitting by hand is great for hand, wrist and forearm strength and really helps with bat speed. But the way it strengthens the core (abdominals) is unmatched


----------



## dancan

Today's woodpile work .


----------



## Philbert

Exhausted just looking at all that . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> View attachment 633364
> View attachment 633365
> 
> 
> Picture of the wood before and after stack. I didn’t do the best job stackin it. I was getting tired of it and wound up with a little of 12 cords. Still have a lot more to do.



I do love red gum. Spent 7+ hours driving yesterday and most of that time I was admiring the big red gums I was driving past and how good they'd look CSS in my wood shed. Probably should have been watching the road but we still got home ok .


----------



## dancan

Before






After 






All that's left are the shorts , we'll get them cleaned up and piled in a bin for drying , waste not want not lol
The spruce piles will be cut up another day .


----------



## svk

You and Jerry keep busy!


----------



## dancan

We try and stay flexible lol


----------



## Plowboy83

Cowboy254 said:


> I do love red gum. Spent 7+ hours driving yesterday and most of that time I was admiring the big red gums I was driving past and how good they'd look CSS in my wood shed. Probably should have been watching the road but we still got home ok .


How does the red gum we have here burn compared to the varieties you have back there or are they all about the same


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> How does the red gum we have here burn compared to the varieties you have back there or are they all about the same



Good question, not sure I can answer exactly. There are a few variants of red gum here and they're close to each other in how they burn and how heavy they are. Red gum here sits between black locust and hedge on the BTU charts and is about in the middle for Oz eucalypt species for density. But I've read that when planted outside Australia the density is lower for some eucalypt species so it may not be as good over there. Then again, if you have a fence line of them rather than a close planted plantation it may be more like it is here. 

Red gum is what most people will buy for firewood in my neck of the woods and it is well regarded for burn time and low ash content (apart from the bark) though there is better wood a bit further inland and north of here.


----------



## Buckshot00

Just about done for the year.


----------



## fulladirt

Just about done for the year here too.


----------



## Multifaceted

tprepd1 said:


> Just about done for the year here too.



Nice looking stack! Is it full volume or is it empty in the middle?


----------



## fulladirt

There's a door on the back, doubles as a shed.


----------



## al-k

About 7 cords and growing.


----------



## Richard_

Not much , buts it's mine and its out of town


----------



## Jere39

Mostly split them where they fall. This is a large Red Oak that came down in a storm over the summer. I've had plenty of trees downed lately, so I'm a little behind on the processing. I spent some of yesterday bucking this one under the watchful security crew, Scout.


----------



## cornfused

The ground finally got dry enough to start splitting the hedge & mulberry I scrounged. About 3/4 cord split, about 1/4ish left to do. Need to wait for a little more drying so I can use the skid steer to load the splitter.... back saver!!!


----------



## briantutt

Got about half of one of the big piles of rounds split this weekend.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

snows dropped enough around here finally that the woods look inviting again. low land and the hollow's that are not flooded with water heavy drifted snow will be awhile yet.... ridges are sun burnt dry to a workable way till mid afternoon, then become muddy and slippery. pull logs and a few buckets during the morning till noonish and then cut and load logs to bring home for next winter. ! slow on the get go after a fat winter sitting around , it will be good to get the fat off and move again!


----------



## briantutt

chucker said:


> snows dropped enough around here finally that the woods look inviting again. low land and the hollow's that are not flooded with water heavy drifted snow will be awhile yet.... ridges are sun burnt dry to a workable way till mid afternoon, then become muddy and slippery. pull logs and a few buckets during the morning till noonish and then cut and load logs to bring home for next winter. ! slow on the get go after a fat winter sitting around , it will be good to get the fat off and move again!


Yeah, it's a mud fest here too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39

First full day of Spring here on the summit. Sent my Scout to inspect the North Wall. Feels like the groundhog should have had an "8 More Weeks of Winter" option.


----------



## locochainsaw

Making some progress!


----------



## briantutt

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 641577
> View attachment 641575
> 
> Making some progress!


+1 because i want to like that twice or thrice or more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan

Nice!
How's that Powersplit?


----------



## locochainsaw

dancan said:


> Nice!
> How's that Powersplit?


It's pretty good. I'm thinking about selling this one and getting a new one minus the conveyor. This one is old and tired and the splitter is amazing but the conveyor is so so and really not tall enough and it's a pain to use for loading if I'm not splitting right onto a truck. I want a drag line on a dedicated conveyor.


----------



## T. Mainus

We just wrapped up for the year.


----------



## briantutt

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 641621
> View attachment 641622
> View attachment 641626
> View attachment 641629
> View attachment 641630
> View attachment 641634
> View attachment 641637
> 
> 
> We just wrapped up for the year.


Wow...just wow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrider

locochainsaw said:


> View attachment 641577
> View attachment 641575
> 
> Making some progress!


How many cords you figure you have there?


----------



## locochainsaw

jrider said:


> How many cords you figure you have there?


I really have no idea. It's hard to figure out the volume when it's just dumped off of the conveyor and finding an average height isn't easy either. Hopefully around 50 cords. The market by me is face cords I usually try and get around 150 or so for the year


----------



## captjack

Getting ready for next year. now just finding time to get it done. Got about double this pile to get processed


----------



## briantutt

Getting very serious about pulling the trigger on a Rugged Made RS-737-E-LK. I thought I would see what my fellow splitting AS friends say! The reviews are very good. Price seems fair for what it does. I also think it will drop onto a conveyor if I ever go down that road for stacking.

Any thoughts?
*
link: https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...lectric-start-48-563-737-rt15ec-22-ll-ct.html*


----------



## panolo

I couldn't pull the trigger on one. I found nobody willing to vouch for the product when I was researching them. I opted to go the super split hd route. Only have about 5-6 hours on it but the speed is impressive. Wore myself out when my buddy was helping. I also have a DHT with a 4 way and when it came down to it for me the biggest issue was time. How fast could I split my pile so I could go fishing when the work was done.


----------



## briantutt

Okay the video of the super split is impressive. If it had the large log lifter I would be thinking that way. The bearing wear warning makes me wonder how it holds up year over year.

I don't see specs anywhere. How long of a log can the HD split?


----------



## panolo

24"


----------



## MNGuns

briantutt said:


> Okay the video of the super split is impressive. If it had the large log lifter I would be thinking that way. The bearing wear warning makes me wonder how it holds up year over year.
> 
> I don't see specs anywhere. How long of a log can the HD split?



I've had my SS several years and put hundreds of cord thru it. Ran it both electric and gas. After every session I give all the rollers a shot of spray lube and put it away. Never had an issue. Never replaced anything other than a bumpstop.....change that, replaced one roller cause I failed to lube it after splitting a bunch of snow covered wood. Soaked it in tranny fluid over night to free it and put it back in service.


----------



## briantutt

MNGuns said:


> I've had my SS several years and put hundreds of cord thru it. Ran it both electric and gas. After every session I give all the rollers a shot of spray lube and put it away. Never had an issue. Never replaced anything other than a bumpstop.....change that, replaced one roller cause I failed to lube it after splitting a bunch of snow covered wood. Soaked it in tranny fluid over night to free it and put it back in service.


Good to know, i am always splitting in snow, maybe 30 to 40 percent of the time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Assembly begins!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbroke

Weather is nice and I’m starting to get after it.


----------



## flatbroke

WTF. Who ordered AC


----------



## Cowboy254

flatbroke said:


> Weather is nice and I’m starting to get after it.
> View attachment 647735
> View attachment 647736
> View attachment 647737



Looks good! What wood is it you're splitting? 

Some of those trees look familiar to me.


----------



## Multifaceted

flatbroke said:


> Weather is nice and I’m starting to get after it.
> View attachment 647735
> View attachment 647736
> View attachment 647737



Nice looking pile! What types of wood?


----------



## flatbroke

Multifaceted said:


> Nice looking pile! What types of wood?


Oak


----------



## flatbroke

Oak


----------



## Multifaceted

Been busy since November, roughly six cords of red oak, white ash, black cherry, and hickory...














Still a dozen or so 28-34" logs to split up from the monster cherry that fell a month ago, but it was rotted and hollow in the center, so probably won't salvage much from them. Also more dead ash and oak to fell, but now that I'm ahead a year and not really feeling that monkey on my back.


----------



## briantutt

So far I am impressed, some real nasty white oak in there, all large 16 to 24 inches. That took 20 minutes roughly.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Stack in front took only 30 minutes including clean up.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwood

Hi folks,

I just got around to processing the trees I fell last fall. Rounds sat for the winter in the yard. Split by hand. Noodled the twisted ones. Wood won't see the inside of the stove until 2020. I am fully stocked ATM and need to get to the 4-5 year old stacks. Could be worse - lol.


----------



## Jere39

This is the result of a large oak that uprooted during a storm last summer. Since it was already down, it wasn't my priority over the winter. But, I wanted it processed before the bugs came out. Still plenty wet here in SE PA

One day last Summer:



This rainy morning in April


----------



## rwoods

Hoggwood said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just got around to processing the trees I fell last fall. Rounds sat for the winter in the yard. Split by hand. Noodled the twisted ones. Wood won't see the inside of the stove until 2020. I am fully stocked ATM and need to get to the 4-5 year old stacks. Could be worse - lol.
> 
> View attachment 648922
> View attachment 648923
> View attachment 648924



Great looking pile. I’ve got to adjust to all the acronyms used around here. When scanning posts this morning, I thought yours said you had a fully stocked ATM ( as in Automated Teller Machine ) - said to myself that must be nice I wonder how much cash one holds. Sometimes it seems with woodcutting that a well stocked ATM is almost a necessity.

Ron


----------



## MNGuns

Shot I took today of the pile behind the barn. Need to get the woodshed filled back up...


----------



## Hoggwood

rwoods said:


> Great looking pile. I’ve got to adjust to all the acronyms used around here. When scanning posts this morning, I thought yours said you had a fully stocked ATM ( as in Automated Teller Machine ) - said to myself that must be nice I wonder how much cash one holds. Sometimes it seems with woodcutting that a well stocked ATM is almost a necessity.
> 
> Ron



Thanks for the chuckle Ron.

A few years ago when my daughters were really young they figured we ought to get an ATM at home. That way, we could just push a button and "make" money whenever we needed it. That was right around the time they wanted to save some $'s and fill up my truck using the garden hose. Always trying to help, they are.


----------



## rwoods

Have daughters myself, they sure don’t think the same way I do. Hope the tank full of water didn’t hurt too bad. Ron


----------



## husqvarna257

I am getting ready to build a 10' - 20' lean to in the next few weeks. Took out a stump from hell yesterday and added drainage pipe to help with mud season . The stump and a large rock had been a pain in the ass in the past seasons, blocking me from driving the tractor in front of half my wood storage tent. I talked to a guy down the road and he has lots of good hardwood left behind after getting it logged. He is willing to let it go for $20 a cord for the large sections and free for the rest. Easy access for my tractor and I can load the truck right up. He also needs some tractor work around the yard and will trade this for the cord wood. The pics are from last year, new pics when the lean to is done and I get the scrounge in


----------



## rwoods

MNGuns said:


> View attachment 649079
> 
> 
> Shot I took today of the pile behind the barn. Need to get the woodshed filled back up...



Looks like it is time to put that CASE to work. Ron


----------



## VirginiaIron

Here are the remnants of an oak. Some of the punky limbs were left for the environment. The splits are 19.5-20 inches long.
.

Edit: Correction- some of those smaller limbs were thrown on there from small dead standing along the road due to an impending storm.


----------



## briantutt

One of the 3 big piles of rounds is now dead! This new splitter is wayyyyyyy faster.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4xchris

Buddy mentioned his 30ton splitter needed some exercise so obviously I volunteered to help and brought her to my house for some exercise.


----------



## svk

Check out the beautiful weather checking on this wood. Split last October, was stacked under an awning so it got sun all winter.


----------



## T-Dozzer

My stuff is kinda spread around, but here is the basics


----------



## Woodyjiw

I finally reworked the wood lot. The messy pic is from a few years ago. I took down seven more trees last week on top of about 12-15 previously and ground all the stumps. 
Now I can back my trailer in, dump the logs then stack in the pile. I have the log pile running north and south and sitting on railroad ties. I will be working from north to south (oldest to newest). I'm pretty excited, this should make processing much easier versus random piles all over the place and having to the splitter around.








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

Man I need to do the same thing with mine. Yours sure looks good now !


----------



## cantoo

The pile of rounds is ready whenever I am. Hard to find time this time of year. And the wife says we are shutting the OWB off for the year so I put the last of a crate of wood in it. The other pieces have been in there since last Sunday turning into charcoal.


----------



## Philbert

cantoo said:


> The pile of rounds is ready whenever I am.


Use all those big fans in the background to dry the wood faster?

Philbert


----------



## Woodyjiw

crowbuster said:


> Man I need to do the same thing with mine. Yours sure looks good now !


Thanks, I'm pumped it's gonna be so much easier not dodging stumps and having to wade through random log piles!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Use all those big fans in the background to dry the wood faster?
> 
> Philbert


There went another keyboard. I should know better than try to drink coffee while playing on this forum!


----------



## cantoo

I can see 22 of them out my front window. I guess having that many means that we have steady winds here so yeah it does help with the seasoning. No splitting this weekend for me, too many other projects to do.


----------



## gunny100

woodman6666 said:


> Heres some of mine Every piece you see is oak.


----------



## gunny100

wood loks to small and thin 
i like thick wood for long hot burn

and you dont have to fill up the stove as often when you use small thin wood


----------



## al-k

finished up that white oak i took down last week. ended up with about a cord and a third. One pallet i moved to the wood shed already.now on to the black birch
young squirrel posing for a picture.


----------



## husqvarna257

Finished up my 10-20 lean to, got sick of tents tarps and skids in the winter. This is over kill but it's worth it. 4-4 frame, 2-8 decking and a galvanized roof. No sides because I want air to get in there, it has a nice sun exposure to dry stuff out. In the pics I included the picture of my stump from HELL. My tractor got it free but I needed my truck to pull it out. 4WL and a running start, 800 lbs in the bed and I was still spinning tires.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Very nice job, this inspires me to get rid of my tarps as well, thanks. I am not an engineer but I would add some bracing to make it multiple times stronger. The bracing would help to help resist sheer or lateral forces. I also think the angle of your 4x4 will cause the post to move out of place and you need a board or strap on each side to prevent this.
These are just some examples of additional bracing you could use. Anyway nice job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCPT

Multifaceted said:


> Been busy since November, roughly six cords of red oak, white ash, black cherry, and hickory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a dozen or so 28-34" logs to split up from the monster cherry that fell a month ago, but it was rotted and hollow in the center, so probably won't salvage much from them. Also more dead ash and oak to fell, but now that I'm ahead a year and not really feeling that monkey on my back.


Those are some sweet stacks. How do you do those?


----------



## Multifaceted

NCPT said:


> Those are some sweet stacks. How do you do those?



Are you referring to the round stacks? If so, they're called holzhausen, it literally means "wood house" in German.

It's actually a pretty easy, layout your circular base 7'-8' wide (I use pallets, so just use the perimeter as a guide) and make a ring of splits circling around end grain to end grain. I find the half splits work best for this. That will be your base. Next start stacking around the base in an aray with the end grain pointing outward. You don't need to stack too tight, just enough so that it's rigid and doesn't move easily. At first the stacks will be slightly inclined, as you build higher it will begin to level out, but if it the stacks look to start pointing downwards, level them up with a 'shim' or junk thin split. After about 2' tall, start tossing in your short, knotty or goofy pieces into the center. Keep building upward to 5'-6' and then stack at an upward slope allowing the pieces to meet in the center, closing the opening. This creates the "roof" and helps shed water. I like to use 2-3" diameter unsplit limbwood lengths for this part. They're lighter and thinner, making them easy to weave or meld together.

Pro tip: if possible, sort your word first - choice half splits for base ring only, then clean splits, short amd goofy (to throw in the center), then thin or limbwood for the roof. I find if you take 20 minutes or so to sort the wood, then the stacking goes quickly. Usually takes me about 35-45 minutes total. No cribbing needed, very stable, ~2 cords of wood in almost half the footprint.


----------



## NCPT

Multifaceted said:


> Are you referring to the round stacks? If so, they're called holzhausen, it literally means "wood house" in German.
> 
> It's actually a pretty easy, layout your circular base 7'-8' wide (I use pallets, so just use the perimeter as a guide) and make a ring of splits circling around end grain to end grain. I find the half splits work best for this. That will be your base. Next start stacking around the base in an aray with the end grain pointing outward. You don't need to stack too tight, just enough so that it's rigid and doesn't move easily. At first the stacks will be slightly inclined, as you build higher it will begin to level out, but if it the stacks look to start pointing downwards, level them up with a 'shim' or junk thin split. After about 2' tall, start tossing in your short, knotty or goofy pieces into the center. Keep building upward to 5'-6' and then stack at an upward slope allowing the pieces to meet in the center, closing the opening. This creates the "roof" and helps shed water. I like to use 2-3" diameter unsplit limbwood lengths for this part. They're lighter and thinner, making them easy to weave or meld together.
> 
> Pro tip: if possible, sort your word first - choice half splits for base ring only, then clean splits, short amd goofy (to throw in the center), then thin or limbwood for the roof. I find if you take 20 minutes or so to sort the wood, then the stacking goes quickly. Usually takes me about 35-45 minutes total. No cribbing needed, very stable, ~2 cords of wood in almost half the footprint.


Yes, I actually have been reading up on this since I last posted. Thanks for the explanation. I may try this with my next splits.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## husqvarna257

I finally got around to finishing the wood shed. Getting firewood had it delayed


----------



## Be Stihl

Enough to fed my fire pit! For a little while anyway..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Restacked the remainder of my oak under the sauna awning (pic #2) and filled that now empty rack with birch that I had cut last fall (pic #1). Except for a couple wheelbarrow loads from my first rack, I’m completely full. There’s a tad over two cords here so unless I get real crazy with the fire pit, I’m good for about two years of sauna and fire pit use. 

Now if I can get about 10 cords stocked up at home I’ll be good there too in the event that I’m in MN over a winter.


----------



## Logger nate

Split up some of the red fir I cut at my moms place last winter


----------



## Cowboy254

Logger nate said:


> Split up some of red fir I cut at my moms place last winterView attachment 660552



Does fir split easy or do you really need the hydro splitter? Until a few years ago, I had always assumed that density was the main factor and therefore softwood must be easy to split until I came across some cedar variant full of little branches and it just absorbed every hit. Didn't matter how hard I swung, it just laughed at me. Even the wedge and sledge was incredibly laborious. Sent me home with my tail between my legs....to get the 661 for a little payback .


----------



## svk

Any of those species really depend on the number and size of limbs.


----------



## Logger nate

Cowboy254 said:


> Does fir split easy or do you really need the hydro splitter? Until a few years ago, I had always assumed that density was the main factor and therefore softwood must be easy to split until I came across some cedar variant full of little branches and it just absorbed every hit. Didn't matter how hard I swung, it just laughed at me. Even the wedge and sledge was incredibly laborious. Sent me home with my tail between my legs....to get the 661 for a little payback .


What svk said. Also this stuff was really stringy, had to run splitter wedge all the way down to get pieces separated on most of it. Some red fir isn’t bad, stuff we cut last weekend had recently died and after being halved most would pop apart with one hit from the fiskars.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Restacked the remainder of my oak under the sauna awning (pic #2) and filled that now empty rack with birch that I had cut last fall (pic #1). Except for a couple wheelbarrow loads from my first rack, I’m completely full.


You've been busy!

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

Catastrophic wood piling failure while on vacation. Sure would be nice if Scout had opposable thumbs. Instead he provided security from rogue chipmunks while I worked on better piling technique.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Thinned down my need to be split pile today!. New stuff on the left














Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Split some today but the need to be split pile is getting bigger than the split pile


----------



## Cowboy254

Flint Mitch said:


> Thinned down my need to be split pile today!. New stuff on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



What's the wood, Mitch?



Logger nate said:


> Split some today but the need to be split pile is getting bigger than the split pileView attachment 661809



Love the look of that fir. Could use a bit to burn down some of my big hardwood coals...


----------



## Flint Mitch

Cowboy254 said:


> What's the wood, Mitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of that fir. Could use a bit to burn down some of my big hardwood coals...


Cottonwood yesterday. Splits like hell, But was free and will make heat! The rest is a mix of ash, cherry, and honey locust

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Flint Mitch said:


> Cottonwood yesterday. Splits like hell, But was free and will make heat! The rest is a mix of ash, cherry, and honey locust Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Hmm, cottonwood. Not the most desirable of species from a BTU perspective, they tell me. But as you say, it'll produce heat. We have a number of medium density eucalypts around here, oakish to locustish, and a few of them have very little ash but the densest of them (blue gum) has quite a lot. Of what is available, I'd burn manna gum which has virtually no ash in the heartwood (it's all in the bark, so you want to get rid of that). So, big manna gum is now my favourite for firewood, followed by peppermint. But I'd burn cottonwood as long as it doesn't make a big mess. 

For daytime burning, I'd burn anything that doesn't bung up the heater with ash. Night-time, well, you need the BTUs so I put up with the ash.


----------



## Philbert

Cowboy254 said:


> We have a number of medium density eucalypts around here, oakish to locustish, and a few of them have very little ash but the densest of them (blue gum) has quite a lot.


Which of your trees are the hardest to cut; the hardest on chains?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

Philbert said:


> Which of your trees are the hardest to cut; the hardest on chains?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert[/QUOTE
> 
> Grey or yellow box is very hard. Tough on the chains and saws. Ironbark is also very hard but no as bad as box IMO


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

This is redgum also very hard.


----------



## Oz Lumberjack

My woodpile, ran outa storage racks so built another little shed on weekend. Made outa old pallets. The pile on the ground is all stacked away in the new shed.


----------



## svk

Those look great Oz!


----------



## jeffesonm

Got tired of messing with tarps and toppled stacks so built a shed a few years back. 36'x8' with 18" overhang on all sides. Milled the beams with a from oak and ash and the posts are locust, all done with 036/660 and a Haddon Beammaker. Holds about 10 cords and 1 tractor. Detailed build thread here.


----------



## Ronaldo

Very nice work on the wood shed, looks like it works well.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Dropped about a dozen trees, cut them to about 12 to 14 foot lengths. Piled with bobcat grapple my father just got. Dang that made it way easier! Had to cable and snatch block a few to keep off a building.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Another view





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Hotter than heck today. I’m doing a little work slowly on my outdoor kitchen but otherwise just hanging in the shade.


----------



## crowbuster

briantutt said:


> Dropped about a dozen trees, cut them to about 12 to 14 foot lengths. Piled with bobcat grapple my father just got. Dang that made it way easier! Had to cable and snatch block a few to keep off a building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll learn to love that grapple. mine is a work and back saver !
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Yes, exactly, no more loading rounds into the bucket!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbuster

To dang hot here to svk. Gotta get my shoulder rebuilt wed. Guess there are worse times of the year to be laid up, but I don't do sitting around very well


----------



## svk

Best of luck with that!


----------



## briantutt

I am just down the road from you I think. By mille lacs lake. Too damn hot but I had to cut those to make a road for some fill to be hauled.


svk said:


> Hotter than heck today. I’m doing a little work slowly on my outdoor kitchen but otherwise just hanging in the shade.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyballs

Cowboy254 said:


> What's the wood, Mitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of that fir. Could use a bit to burn down some of my big hardwood coals...


i like your style


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Which of your trees are the hardest to cut; the hardest on chains?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



They vary a lot. In my immediate vicinity, dry Candlebark has a janka hardness of 5.9kN which is similar to dry white oak at 6.0. Canadian sugar maple at 7.3 compares to our narrow leaved peppermint at 7.1 and broad leaved peppermint at 8.1kN. But the hardest in my vicinity is blue gum at 12kN. River red gum is 10kN and forest red gum is also 12kN. I cut this dry bluegum a couple of years ago. 



I was using a carbide chain and this happened. 








Since the duro chains couldn't cut it, I changed to semi-chisel chain and it certainly stood up better damage-wise but eventually ended up with most of the teeth sporting a backwards facing burr. Green blue gum at 7.3kN is very cuttable though. It hardens up dramatically when dry. I've cut green grey box at 11kN which was ok and didn't destroy my chains. Maybe 12kN is where things start getting difficult. 

I haven't cut any of the really hard stuff in Aus though. @Jeffkrib has. Gidgee acacia is 19kN and some of the casuarinas are about the same. I think you'd only cut that stuff to say that you had because it can't we worth the chain damage if you're cutting it dry. Maybe you'd get away with it if the wood was green. It's a result of the environment it grows in which is pretty harsh in parts here. Some African species are very hard and dense too, for the same reason, I guess. Where I am, though, we get pretty good rainfall so our eucalypts are faster growing and not as hard as a rule.


----------



## svk

That’s pretty incredible. 

I’m told dried tamarack is very hard but clearly nothing like those species. 

I suppose when they fall you just leave them unless they are in the way of something.


----------



## bigbadbob

My wood shed, holds 4.5 cord, what I burn in a year. I do keep extra in case its needed. It now has tin on the back side.


----------



## husqvarna257

briantutt said:


> Dropped about a dozen trees, cut them to about 12 to 14 foot lengths. Piled with bobcat grapple my father just got. Dang that made it way easier! Had to cable and snatch block a few to keep off a building.
> 
> Big time back saver to get machines to move it vs lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> svk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hotter than heck today. I’m doing a little work slowly on my outdoor kitchen but otherwise just hanging in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out yesterday despite the temp. Wanted to finish getting wood from a current scrounge, drank lots of Sqwincher and tons of water. The neighbor that had his land logged out had no idea that they left so much wood behind, I told him that it was not processor wood but works for an OWB scrounger like me. I have to cut and split now, ran out of room to back the truck in and now no room for the tractor.
Click to expand...


----------



## svk

What is sqwincher?


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## rwoods

GL, glad to see you are out of hibernation. Ron


----------



## dancan

Looks like Gyppo's been into the shine again lol


----------



## panolo

svk said:


> What is sqwincher?



Hydration product that is better than gatorade or powerade. I use it in packet form and mix it into a bottle of water.


----------



## NeSurfcaster

Fresh load of red oak today, approximately 3-4 cords worth once split and stacked. Pretty straight load this time, very few Y's and knotty pieces. Axe will handle most of it not many maul/noodle pieces. Maybe today I will finally try to figure out how to post pics


----------



## TJ-Bill

Here's a few pics of this years wood.
[photo=medium]5397[/photo]
[photo=medium]5396[/photo]
[photo=medium]5398[/photo]
[photo=medium]5399[/photo]


----------



## svk

White ash yard tree I took down last week for my in laws. White ash are not indigenous to my area, we only have the significantly less dense black ash so I’ll enjoy burning this once it’s seasoned. That little bit of extra room will be filled by a small dying red oak I spied along my driveway. 

The limb wood was fairly crooked so it didn’t stack picture perfect like some of you guys do.


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> White ash yard tree I took down last week for my in laws. White ash are not indigenous to my area, we only have the significantly less dense black ash so I’ll enjoy burning this once it’s seasoned. That little bit of extra room will be filled by a small dying red oak I spied along my driveway.
> 
> The limb wood was fairly crooked so it didn’t stack picture perfect like some of you guys do.
> View attachment 667423


Crooked pieces of limb wood allow for better air flow thru the stack, just like you planned it


----------



## svk

White ash, red oak, and a little red maple to top the pile off. 2020 sauna wood. 




On to the next rack!


----------



## macattack_ga

Cute little wood rack.
Can move it around, loaded, on my 3pt carry all.


----------



## HDBiker2000

Here is my woodpile for this year. Figure there is almost 7 full cord of red oak that is getting pretty dry. Will be filling the area in the basement near the wood furnace starting the first week of September. Donated 2 ranks to an elderly friend that was short on wood last winter, so hopefully she will have enough this year.


----------



## svk

HDBiker2000 said:


> View attachment 667713
> 
> 
> View attachment 667711
> View attachment 667712
> 
> 
> Here is my woodpile for this year. Figure there is almost 7 full cord of red oak that is getting pretty dry. Will be filling the area in the basement near the wood furnace starting the first week of September. Donated 2 ranks to an elderly friend that was short on wood last winter, so hopefully she will have enough this year.


Looks great!!!


----------



## svk

Two 12’ and one 8’ rack are now full of hardwood. The one 12’ rack in the background is about half empty, otherwise all of my racks are plumb full


----------



## August76

Not much just dead n down permit and this is forest service Slash cut stuff


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## August76

Oz Lumberjack said:


> This is redgum also very hard.View attachment 662157


I keep seeing and hearing about all these different kinds of trees I've never heard of living out here on the West Coast and Arizona area


----------



## Philbert

August76 said:


> I keep seeing and hearing about all these different kinds of trees I've never heard of living out here on the West Coast and Arizona area


Yep. A lot of 'arguments' on this site are based on different experiences of guys on the East or West coasts of the US who cut different trees under different conditions.

Then you consider South America, Africa, Asia, Australia, etc., and they have trees we can't even imagine.

Philbert


----------



## August76

Philbert said:


> Yep. A lot of 'arguments' on this site are based on different experiences of guys on the East or West coasts if the US who cut different trees under different conditions.
> 
> Then you consider South America, Africa, Asia, Australia, etc., and they have trees we can't even imagine.
> 
> Philbert


The coolest stuff that I discovered here in Arizona that we don't have in the northwest is the alligator Juniper which is a hardwood that smells like Cedar when you cut it and has a bark that looks like an alligator I just love the stuff but it's kind of hard to get as far as whatever what they decide to thin out in the federal land. Northern AZ high desert is all pine and oak and alligator and Aspen so far that I've seen in prescott national forest. Flagstaff may have more


----------



## Philbert

Right now, California only seems to have 'fire wood' 

Philbert


----------



## August76

Philbert said:


> Right now, California only seems to have 'fire wood'
> 
> Philbe


----------



## August76

Haha too funny. And the reason they do is because they're a bunch of Stingy bastards and they won't thin out anything and they won't let anybody have anything and they've been miss managing the forest for over a hundred years


----------



## Deleted member 149229

This is how I stack/store my split wood. When the racks are full at 15 cords then the rounds are stacked, covered and stored for the years ahead.


----------



## svk

August76 said:


> Haha too funny. And the reason they do is because they're a bunch of Stingy bastards and they won't thin out anything and they won't let anybody have anything and they've been miss managing the forest for over a hundred years


Granted extremely dry conditions could result in forest fire regardless, the “hands off” approach of forest management greatly increases the risk. Northern MN suffered a terrible storm in 1999 and the unmanaged areas suffered thousands of acres of forest fires in the following decade until the blowdown finally decayed. Sensible logging could have saved dozens of homes and provided thousands upon thousands of cords of wood to the local timber industry.


----------



## August76

svk said:


> Granted extremely dry conditions could result in forest fire regardless, the “hands off” approach of forest management greatly increases the risk. Northern MN suffered a terrible storm in 1999 and the unmanaged areas suffered thousands of acres of forest fires in the following decade until the blowdown finally decayed. Sensible logging could have saved dozens of homes and provided thousands upon thousands of cords of wood to the local timber industry.


I couldn't have said it better ...it is really sad because of everything that ends up getting wasted in the long run and the lives that get ruined and people die.
Oh well commy-fornia aka killer-fornia.
They screwed up that state so bad they all had to moved to Washington back in the eighties and nineties. and they're pouring into Arizona now and Nevada now. They want to bring their dumb ideals with them. maybe when they all move away from California something nice will be left haha


----------



## flyinfinn

Long time lurker, recently started posting. Great site!

My current wood piles. I cleared a bush lot for my house (built last year). Mostly spruce and jackpine, with some birch and poplar (aspen mixed).

I have roughly 5 cords so far. About 5 more to buck, split and pile.

I learned the "cage" method from my time in Finland. A cheap and easy way to get good airflow through the wood.


----------



## svk

Welcome flyinfinn!


----------



## Multifaceted

Indeed, welcome! Interesting, never have seen that cage method before. I'm becoming a big fan of the holzhausen, or round pile, got that idea from the Scandinavians as well.

How do you secure the cage wire?


----------



## flyinfinn

svk said:


> Welcome flyinfinn!



Thank you!



Multifaceted said:


> Indeed, welcome! Interesting, never have seen that cage method before. I'm becoming a big fan of the holzhausen, or round pile, got that idea from the Scandinavians as well.
> 
> How do you secure the cage wire?



The "cage" is made from welded wire fencing (6 feet tall) and a hardwood pallet. I cut a length of fencing roughly 10 feet long. I fastened it to the pallet using heavy duty staples. I held the seam of the fencing closed with zip ties. I took about 10 minutes to assemble.

I just put a piece of OSB sheeting on top to keep the rain off, but corrugated metal or a tarp would also work. The important part being to keep the sides open so the wind and sun can dry out the wood.


----------



## Multifaceted

I dig it. Is there any difference in time or consistency with drying during seasoning? How do you get them out, cut the zip ties at the seam and let it fall out?


----------



## Cowboy254

flyinfinn said:


> Long time lurker, recently started posting. Great site!
> 
> My current wood piles. I cleared a bush lot for my house (built last year). Mostly spruce and jackpine, with some birch and poplar (aspen mixed).
> 
> I have roughly 5 cords so far. About 5 more to buck, split and pile.
> 
> I learned the "cage" method from my time in Finland. A cheap and easy way to get good airflow through the wood.



Plus, the cage also makes it hard for the wood to get away.

I think there is a lot to learn from the Scandinavians when it comes to firewood drying. I spent a month up in Gallivare in Sweden in 1995 and let me tell you, that place is cold. To dry wood in those parts, you need to put your thinking cap on. Here in Oz, we just chuck it in the shed, and hey presto, it's dry.


----------



## flyinfinn

Multifaceted said:


> I dig it. Is there any difference in time or consistency with drying during seasoning? How do you get them out, cut the zip ties at the seam and let it fall out?


As you can see from my pictures, I've stacked some "traditionally" on pallets. I'll compare wood from both the cage and traditional pile. But with better sun exposure and wind exposure, I believe the cage will dry the wood better.

To get the wood out, I plan on cutting the seam from the top and "unzipping" the seam as I unload wood from the top down. I don't plan on cutting the whole seam and letting the wood spill on to the ground.


----------



## Multifaceted

I may have to try that one of these days. I'm a fan of not using support or cribbing, so the holzhausen has worked beautifully in that regard.

Unfortunately, that experiment will have to wait. I injured my knee about 3 weeks ago, got an MRI earlier this week, and the doctors are now telling me I completely tore my ACL and fractured my fibula... Originally it was thought to be a meniscus tear. Nope, it's worse. Way worse.

Good thing I'm about two years ahead in firewood.


----------



## Erik B

@Multifaceted Can't like that Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Multifaceted

Erik B said:


> @Multifaceted Can't like that Hope you heal up fast.



Thanks, brother. I hope so too, not a fan of having to remain idle.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Multifaceted said:


> I may have to try that one of these days. I'm a fan of not using support or cribbing, so the holzhausen has worked beautifully in that regard.
> 
> Unfortunately, that experiment will have to wait. I injured my knee about 3 weeks ago, got an MRI earlier this week, and the doctors are now telling me I completely tore my ACL and fractured my fibula... Originally it was thought to be a meniscus tear. Nope, it's worse. Way worse.
> 
> Good thing I'm about two years ahead in firewood.


I’m about 50 miles north of Pittsburgh, if you would get in a jam with wood PM me and I could probably make a run to help out.


----------



## Multifaceted

Dahmer said:


> I’m about 50 miles north of Pittsburgh, if you would get in a jam with wood PM me and I could probably make a run to help out.



That's awfully kind of you to offer, thank you. We should be OK, I've got about 5 maybe 6 cords split and stacked, more than half is ash and cherry so it'll be plenty dry come burning season. Under better circumstances I would have liked to get my pile of logs and rounds split and stacked to replace what I'll burn and keep me 2+ years ahead.

We have electric heat pump and our house is fairly well insulated, so we only burn when we're home. On average we burn 3 cords per year. I just need to get the chimney swept while I'm still upright and not stiff legged in a brace.


----------



## Ronaldo

Yeah, those braces after an ACL surgery are extremely limiting. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Ronaldo said:


> Yeah, those braces after an ACL surgery are extremely limiting. Good luck.



You guys still do that over there? Jeepers, get with the times you blokes. Just not necessary, the days of braces or being NWB for 6 weeks post-op went out with the last millennium. ACL rehab is not that difficult - providing you have a competent surgeon and PT.

All the best with the op, @Multifaceted .


----------



## Ronaldo

Cowboy254 said:


> You guys still do that over there? Jeepers, get with the times you blokes. Just not necessary, the days of braces or being NWB for 6 weeks post-op went out with the last millennium. ACL rehab is not that difficult - providing you have a competent surgeon and PT.
> 
> All the best with the op, @Multifaceted .


Not sure of any other method. Had sugery, went out w/ brace on and started physical therapy after 2 days. Wore that brace for quite some time.....

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Ronaldo said:


> Not sure of any other method. Had sugery, went out w/ brace on and started physical therapy after 2 days. Wore that brace for quite some time.....Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Things are different over here. And I say that as a physiotherapist who has spent the last 15 years in the ski fields treating skiers knees, both surgical and non-surgical. Post-op patients will be on crutches until they have sufficient quads control to walk then stop using crutches to get around, which is not long. No brace at all under normal circumstances.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Our kiln stick stacking jig. Local wood fired pottery kiln owner uses all our scraps of high resin bits like red pine off the sawmill. Everything cut down to 1x1 inch or smaller.


----------



## svk

Cowboy254 said:


> Things are different over here. And I say that as a physiotherapist who has spent the last 15 years in the ski fields treating skiers knees, both surgical and non-surgical. Post-op patients will be on crutches until they have sufficient quads control to walk then stop using crutches to get around, which is not long. No brace at all under normal circumstances.


Interesting. 

Wonder if the manufacturers of braces have a little pull with insurance companies and orthopedic specialists in the US market? That’s how a lot of ******** goes down over here. 

My grandfather is a retired pharmacist and says the pharmaceutical industry is more crooked now than most politicians.


----------



## Multifaceted

Ronaldo said:


> Yeah, those braces after an ACL surgery are extremely limiting. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Thanks, brother - I will discuss my procedural options when I meet with the actual surgeon on the 30th. The orthopedist sent me home with a full brace this past Wed, but I have full range of motion. The past 3 or so weeks I've been using nothing, except a small brace for when I'm doing manual labor. My guess is that post surgery I'll use the same full brace but with the flex/ext locked out to zero-range of motion. I have a 40 mile commute one-way to work, and I drive a manual transmission, so I am going to have to swap vehicles with my wife, who just got a new car... and she HATES manual trannys... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Cowboy254 said:


> You guys still do that over there? Jeepers, get with the times you blokes. Just not necessary, the days of braces or being NWB for 6 weeks post-op went out with the last millennium. ACL rehab is not that difficult - providing you have a competent surgeon and PT.
> 
> All the best with the op, @Multifaceted .



I have no idea, the only other person I know who has had the injury (albeit was a partial tear, unlike mine which is completely separated) - had his surgery 15 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed since then. A little googling suggests the same 6-9 month recovery spiel. I can't imagine that in this day and age any developed country would have similar procedures, but truthfully, I do not know. We'll see, as they say "hope for the best, but prepare for the worst".

Anyway, thanks, mate! - Just trying to stay positive. A piss poor attitude isn't going to make it any better


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Wonder if the manufacturers of braces have a little pull with insurance companies and orthopedic specialists in the US market? That’s how a lot of ******** goes down over here.
> 
> My grandfather is a retired pharmacist and says the pharmaceutical industry is more crooked now than most politicians.



I suspect you're close to the mark. Talking with some of my US colleagues at a conference years ago, they told me that the remuneration process for physios over there was effed up. They were paid per interventions provided - eg. hotpack = $50, mobilisation = $50, exercise prescription = $50 etc. In other words, it was in the physio's interest to do as many different things as possible to rack up the bill rather than do what is actually in the patient's best interests. That sort of arrangement will inevitably lead to poor outcomes and overservicing.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Cowboy254 said:


> I suspect you're close to the mark. Talking with some of my US colleagues at a conference years ago, they told me that the remuneration process for physios over there was effed up. They were paid per interventions provided - eg. hotpack = $50, mobilisation = $50, exercise prescription = $50 etc. In other words, it was in the physio's interest to do as many different things as possible to rack up the bill rather than do what is actually in the patient's best interests. That sort of arrangement will inevitably lead to poor outcomes and overservicing.


Power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> Thanks, brother - I will discuss my procedural options when I meet with the actual surgeon on the 30th. The orthopedist sent me home with a full brace this past Wed, but I have full range of motion. The past 3 or so weeks I've been using nothing, except a small brace for when I'm doing manual labor. My guess is that post surgery I'll use the same full brace but with the flex/ext locked out to zero-range of motion. I have a 40 mile commute one-way to work, and I drive a manual transmission, so I am going to have to swap vehicles with my wife, who just got a new car... and she HATES manual trannys... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, the only other person I know who has had the injury (albeit was a partial tear, unlike mine which is completely separated) - had his surgery 15 years ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed since then. A little googling suggests the same 6-9 month recovery spiel. I can't imagine that in this day and age any developed country would have similar procedures, but truthfully, I do not know. We'll see, as they say "hope for the best, but prepare for the worst".
> 
> Anyway, thanks, mate! - Just trying to stay positive. A piss poor attitude isn't going to make it any better



Yes, 9 months is the typical time to full recovery. BUT....

Most people are back to normal 'everyday' function in 6-8 weeks - ie. can walk normally, go up and down stairs normally, generally full range of movement and negligible pain. Technically, you could swing an axe after 6-8 weeks, but I wouldn't recommend it, not because there's a problem with the action per se, but because of the 'what if' factor. What if you step on a split you forgot about with the newly reco'd knee and it goes sideways with a popping sound? Or you slip on a soft spot or snow and down you go? Try explaining that to your surgeon. 

3-4 months, you are working up to doing anything in a straight line, including running. So, what's the 9 month thing all about? Well, your new ligament dies in the first three months and between 3-6 months is when it can be compromised. This is because when it is harvested from your semimembranosis (hamstring tendon - technically from the pes anserinus), its blood supply is disrupted. It takes time for new blood vessels to infiltrate into your new ligament once reconstructed which allow it to recover from stress. So movements that may stress the ligament - typically twisting movements at speed - are best left until the ligament is vascularised again and that means 6+ months before starting that and 9 months before re-entering competition. So, skiing, hockey, football = 9 months. If it was my knee, I'd be swinging an axe happily but carefully at 3 months. 

I'm going to go and move some stuff around in my woodshed and take a picture now so this doesn't become a complete thread derail.


----------



## Multifaceted

Dahmer said:


> Power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely.



Voltaire... 



Cowboy254 said:


> Yes, 9 months is the typical time to full recovery. BUT....
> 
> Most people are back to normal 'everyday' function in 6-8 weeks - ie. can walk normally, go up and down stairs normally, generally full range of movement and negligible pain. Technically, you could swing an axe after 6-8 weeks, but I wouldn't recommend it, not because there's a problem with the action per se, but because of the 'what if' factor. What if you step on a split you forgot about with the newly reco'd knee and it goes sideways with a popping sound? Or you slip on a soft spot or snow and down you go? Try explaining that to your surgeon.
> 
> 3-4 months, you are working up to doing anything in a straight line, including running. So, what's the 9 month thing all about? Well, your new ligament dies in the first three months and between 3-6 months is when it can be compromised. This is because when it is harvested from your semimembranosis (hamstring tendon - technically from the pes anserinus), its blood supply is disrupted. It takes time for new blood vessels to infiltrate into your new ligament once reconstructed which allow it to recover from stress. So movements that may stress the ligament - typically twisting movements at speed - are best left until the ligament is vascularised again and that means 6+ months before starting that and 9 months before re-entering competition. So, skiing, hockey, football = 9 months. If it was my knee, I'd be swinging an axe happily but carefully at 3 months.
> 
> I'm going to go and move some stuff around in my woodshed and take a picture now so this doesn't become a complete thread derail.



Thanks for the info, that doesn't sound as bad as previous thought. I wanted to take a photo of my woodlot earlier but right as I was about to walk outside it was already raining and soon started dumping water...


----------



## Cowboy254

After a minor thread derail, it's time to get back on track. Not a great day here today, showery and a bit windy, temp about 40°F. Snowing over there.




I've been working my way along the side of the left hand bay this winter to where I can access the back two rows. 




Move this stuff at the back and then I can start stacking future years wood in the back. 



Ta-da!




Phew! I think I've earned a beer .


----------



## Ronaldo

Cowboy254 said:


> temp about 40°F.


40 degrees sounds pretty good about now!


----------



## Multifaceted

40°F sounds like a pleasant day to me as well.

Here are my stacks thus far, not much different than earlier in the spring.















Here is what was going to be a full rick of axe-cut wood for the 2018 ACWC, planned to go hard in August to fill it up before the Sept. 1 deadline, but my ACL injury in late July put a stop to that in a jiffy.





And here is a pile of logs and rounds that need to be split, I have even more larger ones with a rotted center in my lower lot that I need to salvage the good wood from the edges.





Mostly Ash and Cherry split in the round holzhausen stacks, with Red Oak and Hickory in the straight stacks. Unsplit pile is a mix of cherry, red oak, chestnut oak, black locust, ash, and maple.


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> 40°F sounds like a pleasant day to me as well.
> 
> Here are my stacks thus far, not much different than earlier in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what was going to be a full rick of axe-cut wood for the 2018 ACWC, planned to go hard in August to fill it up before the Sept. 1 deadline, but my ACL injury in late July put a stop to that in a jiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pile of logs and rounds that need to be split, I have even more larger ones with a rotted center in my lower lot that I need to salvage the good wood from the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly Ash and Cherry split in the round holzhausen stacks, with Red Oak and Hickory in the straight stacks. Unsplit pile is a mix of cherry, red oak, chestnut oak, black locust, ash, and maple.



I must say, you win the interwebs for the prettiest stacks. I admit to some stack envy .


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> I must say, you win the interwebs for the prettiest stacks. I admit to some stack envy .



Many thanks! This is the first time I've used holzhausen for seasoning, before I used tjem as a way to store seasoned wood that I can't fit in dry storage, pretty easy to throw a tarp over them during the winter, and they are very easy to construct. Curious to see how the average dryness will be comelate September.


----------



## panolo

Did a little work the last few days. 
Oak and sugar maple from some super huge rounds. 

The 2 smallest rounds are left. Also a pile I started before it got a million degrees a few months ago. 
Also made a pile of hackberry, elm, and box elder. Can't see the backside but it is about 2 cords. Amazed at how the SS does with elm and boxelder. Only had to go full throttle 2-3 times on some knotty elm. Lost my graphics about two cords in. Bought her in the winter and they never really were on there well when I received it.


----------



## dancan

Glad to see you keep cold beverages close to where you work outdoors


----------



## panolo

Used to be 3 buttons of beer and 2 buttons of pop for the kids. Took a dump and wasn't worth fixing. Kids are old enough now to grab the beers and fend for themselves on the soda.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Haven't touched a piece of wood since we loaded the stove for the end of the 2018 heating season. 

Yesterday and today we got the wood moved around in the lean too and got rid of the pallets in favor of blocks and landscape timbers.





sent from a field


----------



## briantutt

I like the blocks and timbers idea. Pallets are ankle twisters once empty.


CaseyForrest said:


> Haven't touched a piece of wood since we loaded the stove for the end of the 2018 heating season.
> 
> Yesterday and today we got the wood moved around in the lean too and got rid of the pallets in favor of blocks and landscape timbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

briantutt said:


> I like the blocks and timbers idea. Pallets are ankle twisters once empty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Yep, that's why they went away. Should be easier to stow the racks as the wood gets used as well.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Now to reload the lean too. Whats left over from last year is 90% ash, and the rest white oak. This is the last of my ash, what will be going in is hickory, red and white oak, beech and ironwood.


----------



## Hinerman

panolo said:


> Did a little work the last few days. View attachment 670629
> Oak and sugar maple from some super huge rounds.
> View attachment 670630
> The 2 smallest rounds are left. Also a pile I started before it got a million degrees a few months ago. View attachment 670631
> Also made a pile of hackberry, elm, and box elder. Can't see the backside but it is about 2 cords. Amazed at how the SS does with elm and boxelder. Only had to go full throttle 2-3 times on some knotty elm. Lost my graphics about two cords in. Bought her in the winter and they never really were on there well when I received it.



How do you like the hitch? And did you make the stabilizers or did they come with the splitter?


----------



## panolo

Hinerman said:


> How do you like the hitch? And did you make the stabilizers or did they come with the splitter?



Like the hitch except I am going to hing it so I can swing it under the table when splitting. I like to split into a bobcat bucket if I am stacking at the same time. The stabilizers came with it. I have pins for them so I can throw the bolts away. Make for easier adjusting.


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> Like the hitch except I am going to hing it so I can swing it under the table when splitting. I like to split into a bobcat bucket if I am stacking at the same time. The stabilizers came with it. I have pins for them so I can throw the bolts away. Make for easier adjusting.



I really want to mount a second axle on mine and tow it from the rear. I do believe another member here has that setup already.


----------



## panolo

MNGuns said:


> I really want to mount a second axle on mine and tow it from the rear. I do believe another member here has that setup already.



That would work as well. I have a good welder who does a bunch of work for us and he'd fix me up for cheap I just have to pull it and get it to him. I'm gonna put a break away on much like you see on the boat trailers.


----------



## CaseyForrest

MNGuns said:


> I really want to mount a second axle on mine and tow it from the rear. I do believe another member here has that setup already.



@Sandhill Crane


----------



## CaseyForrest

Getting there. 4 trailer loads brought up today. About 4 more and we are ready for winter.






sent from a field


----------



## MNGuns

Just about got this pile finished. Soon time to start another.....


----------



## dancan

Here's a reminder to for you guys working your woodpile .

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...ol-review-thread.266834/page-103#post-6665629


----------



## Cowboy254

dancan said:


> Here's a reminder to for you guys working your woodpile .
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...ol-review-thread.266834/page-103#post-6665629




He's lucky it didn't hit him in the plums .

Had a scrounge, ran a load and ended up at my woodpile-splitting area today. Last November I had run out of space in the woodshed and stacked some manna gum scrounge out in front. 




Now that winter made some space in the shed I have stacked that manna gum inside and with some other stuff have about 7 cubes (~2 cord) stacked in the back. The pile in the background is also going into the left bay of the shed along with some other stuff from the other shed. Can never have too many sheds. I stacked a couple of cubes of English oak in front now to help it dry out. Might use it as shoulder wood for next year.




Prolly stack today's scrounge in front of the retaining wall there, up on bricks or something to keep it off the dirt.


----------



## flyinfinn

More progress. This is an older picture. All three pallets are full, and the frame it tarped.


----------



## pafire

Just delivered today


----------



## rwoods

Cowboy254 said:


> He's lucky it didn't hit him in the plums .
> 
> Had a scrounge, ran a load and ended up at my woodpile-splitting area today. Last November I had run out of space in the woodshed and stacked some manna gum scrounge out in front.
> 
> View attachment 674191
> 
> 
> Now that winter made some space in the shed I have stacked that manna gum inside and with some other stuff have about 7 cubes (~2 cord) stacked in the back. The pile in the background is also going into the left bay of the shed along with some other stuff from the other shed. Can never have too many sheds. I stacked a couple of cubes of English oak in front now to help it dry out. Might use it as shoulder wood for next year.
> 
> View attachment 674190
> 
> 
> Prolly stack today's scrounge in front of the retaining wall there, up on bricks or something to keep it off the dirt.



In addition to Landcruiser trucks, you Aussies have some really neat trailers. I understand why we don't have the trucks, but don't understand why we don't have similar trailers available here. Ron


----------



## derwoodii

beginning the chop up for next years pile 24 to 34 inches dia logs with 20ich bars but nice is eucalyptus nicholii as easy to saw and hand split while still burns hot and clean i stripe the bark as thick and messy


----------



## Tape

damn guys, when I see your pics I am too ashamed to post my rinky dink setup I have

high kudos to you


----------



## dancan

Tape said:


> damn guys, when I see your pics I am too ashamed to post my rinky dink setup I have
> 
> high kudos to you



Any pic is a good pic , post away !


----------



## crowbuster

Tape said:


> damn guys, when I see your pics I am too ashamed to post my rinky dink setup I have
> 
> high kudos to you



It don't matter how you get it done, as long as you get it done. Most of started with little. Take pics


----------



## Multifaceted

CaseyForrest said:


> Getting there. 4 trailer loads brought up today. About 4 more and we are ready for winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field



I really like that idea of a cradle with the concrete block and fence lumber! Seems simple and effective.


----------



## Cowboy254

rwoods said:


> In addition to Landcruiser trucks, you Aussies have some really neat trailers. I understand why we don't have the trucks, but don't understand why we don't have similar trailers available here. Ron



They're sturdy but they're small. Mine is 7 x 4.5 ft and that is the largest you can get with a single axle. Without getting silly loading it up, you can get 1/3 cord in there or a shade better. The most common trailer here would be 6x4, you just don't see the big trailers you have in the US over here. I'd love to get a bigger trailer than I have but then I'd need to get a better vehicle to tow it with and we've got big expenses coming up with a home renovation so now is probably not the time. I'll just have to make more trips with the little trailer.



Tape said:


> damn guys, when I see your pics I am too ashamed to post my rinky dink setup I have
> 
> high kudos to you



I'll give you rinky dink. For the first 7 years my wife and I were together, I cut our firewood with a bow saw and had it in a single row the width of the house. Not overly time effective but it did work, until the kids arrived and the wood requirement doubled. That's when I bought the trailer and my first saw (MS310) on the same day.







So don't be shy, post those pics. You'll learn heaps of cool and useful stuff here too.


----------



## 2broke2ride

Finished up yesterday, hopefully working on wood for 20-21. 16 cords cut split and stacked.


----------



## svk

Here is my sauna/firepit wood pile. Based off my racks there is about 3 cords worth of storage area (assuming 16” splits) but in reality a little more because many of my splits are 18-20”. Unfortunately very little of it is seasoned because we use most of the good stuff this summer. 

There is about a half cord in rounds of aspen/birch/maple and another half cord coming in tonight. Going to fill the empty rack and then get a pile going to fill the next rack as it depletes.


----------



## Cowboy254

Stacked up another cube-and-a-bit of red box in front of the woodshed where it'll get plenty of sun and breeze. I've put a 2-3 inch gap between rows. I think the bricks will work well to allow airflow and keep it off the dirt. I would prefer pallets but I ain't got pallets, I got bricks. I sez to Cowgirl that it is not enough just to have scrounge, it has to look nice as well. She thinks I'm mad. Girls just don't understand.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## Ronaldo

44 degrees this morning. Good morning to tackle the big logs. A borrowed skid steer and splitter made these big & heavy Oak, Hackberry and Cottonwood way more manageable. A 288Xp handled the bucking.












Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

Excellent firewood day in central Minnesota.....off to get more log.


----------



## briantutt

First 2 loads of this season, the bobcat grapple made that go pretty fast!












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods

*Thought I wouldn't be saying this so young, but I am getting too old to keep doing this* - out in the heat today to split a few 32"+ red oak rounds. Only managed to wrestle and split three of them into manageable 1/8ths before I was drenched in sweat. Got 1 more round of similar size, then 4 from there to about 40" and 4 from 30" to about 24"; all must be split 2 to 4 more times to reach firewood size. I usually split them all the way down one round at a time, but thought I would do it different this time to see if it would be more productive. We will see. Anyway, I hope I will soon be in better shape with cutting season beginning. Nonetheless, if I didn't like running my old MACs, I would stick with logs under 2' in diameter. Ron


----------



## briantutt

Rwoods, get a splitter like mine with the lift and 4 way split. Best thing I have bought in 10 years. So much easier, lifts it all to waist height.


rwoods said:


> *Thought I wouldn't be saying this so young, but I am getting too old to keep doing this* - out in the heat today to split a few 32"+ red oak rounds. Only managed to wrestle and split three of them into manageable 1/8ths before I was drenched in sweat. Got 1 more round of similar size, then 4 from there to about 40" and 4 from 30" to about 24"; all must be split 2 to 4 more times to reach firewood size. I usually split them all the way down one round at a time, but thought I would do it different this time to see if it would be more productive. We will see. Anyway, I hope I will soon be in better shape with cutting season beginning. Nonetheless, if I didn't like running my old MACs, I would stick with logs under 2' in diameter. Ron
> 
> View attachment 676247



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

briantutt said:


> Rwoods, get a splitter like mine with the lift and 4 way split. Best thing I have bought in 10 years. So much easier, lifts it all to waist height.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


That works for me, now to find a nice one for under a grand .
I'll just noodle them I guess until I find one, at least I get more saw time that way .


----------



## rwoods

Ronaldo said:


> 44 degrees this morning. Good morning to tackle the big logs. A borrowed skid steer and splitter made these big & heavy Oak, Hackberry and Cottonwood way more manageable. A 288Xp handled the bucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



That is cheating. 

We have the same or very similar splitter at our woodlot. We use it to reduce the big rounds to Supersplitter size. The pile in the middle of the picture below is ready for the SSs; all from big rounds split with the skid-steer this summer. The pile is around ten feet high. I am glad my personal inventory of big rounds is minute in comparison. Ron


----------



## rwoods

briantutt said:


> Rwoods, get a splitter like mine with the lift and 4 way split. Best thing I have bought in 10 years. So much easier, lifts it all to waist height.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Thanks, I don't actually burn enough wood to justify a splitter like I would like to have. I need/want a FEL for my tractor more.

Most of my cutting is done for our local firewood ministry. Until they got the skid-steer splitter, they did not really want much of the bigger stuff so I would keep some from the trees folks give me. Now that they have taken a liking to the bigger stuff, I cut a lot more of it. Don't have much time or energy to cut or split my own. The little I did today should have been done over a year ago.

Ron


----------



## briantutt

I felt the same way until I bought this one. It was 3 grand but it only took 10 hours to split roughly 5 cord with it, no lifting big rounds.


chipper1 said:


> That works for me, now to find a nice one for under a grand .
> I'll just noodle them I guess until I find one, at least I get more saw time that way .



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

briantutt said:


> I felt the same way until I bought this one. It was 3 grand but it only took 10 hours to split roughly 5 cord with it, no lifting big rounds.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I buy and sell splitters as I need them so I haven't gone that route yet, maybe after I get my pole building built and have a good place to store one.
The good thing is I have a Japanese lift for when I have the little huskee 22 tons I like, it's called a Kubota, it's not bad to roll a couple into the bucket or into the trailer but a nice worktable would be good too just not as portable.
Here's a picture of my pile a few years ago(it's probably already in this thread), now it's up against the big elm behind the suburban and I've used some of what's behind the trailer, just put a little dent in it.
The trailer is a twenty footer for reference.


----------



## 95custmz

Got some free wood at Dad’s, today. Not the best firewood but free firewood. 40 ft poplar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load 3!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load 4, couldn't get this one piled any higher...








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load 5, making headway today!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load 6, good weekend!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

briantutt said:


> Load 6, good weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Slow down! You're making the rest of us feel bad.


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Slow down! You're making the rest of us feel bad.



You're a machine, Brian  .


----------



## lknchoppers

Started feeding this new splitter a bit more. Starting to get the hang of my new process splitting right into the skid steer bucket.


----------



## svk

briantutt said:


> Load 6, good weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Looking good! Glad to see the trailer is still hauling!


----------



## al-k

Mid 50s today so me and the boys went to work on some oaks


----------



## 95custmz

al-k said:


> Mid 50s today so me and the boys went to work on some oaksView attachment 676524
> View attachment 676525
> View attachment 676526



Is that a Ford tractor? Very nice. [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

95custmz said:


> Is that a Ford tractor? Very nice. [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes 9n that was my grandfathers and I did a valve job and gave it some paint.


----------



## al-k

how it looked when i got it


----------



## 95custmz

Nice Job, restoring the tractor. I love the old iron. Motorcycles, trucks, tractors, etc. Keeping alive a little piece of history.


----------



## stratton

Ronaldo said:


> 44 degrees this morning. Good morning to tackle the big logs. A borrowed skid steer and splitter made these big & heavy Oak, Hackberry and Cottonwood way more manageable. A 288Xp handled the bucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Ronaldo, How do you like the front end splitter on the bobcat? I have one i use all the time. Luke


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Looking good! Glad to see the trailer is still hauling!



Looks like the fender finally fell off. I wish I had a trailer that big.



stratton said:


> Ronaldo, How do you like the front end splitter on the bobcat? I have one i use all the time. Luke



Out of interest, are you anywhere near Stratton Mtn in Vt? I competed in a ski race there once, prolly Dec 1994.


----------



## stratton

Yes Sir, A mere 9 minute drive to the sun bowl chair. I own a fertilization biz in ct. I work till Nov 15 th then head north till Apr 15th. Life is good.


----------



## Cowboy254

stratton said:


> Yes Sir, A mere 9 minute drive to the sun bowl chair. I own a fertilization biz in ct. I work till Nov 15 th then head north till Apr 15th. Life is good.



Nice! I didn't do very well in that race as it turned out, bit of an off day. Nice area though.


----------



## Ronaldo

stratton said:


> Ronaldo, How do you like the front end splitter on the bobcat? I have one i use all the time. Luke


It works very well, especially on big heavy rounds that would be difficult to lift or move around to a conventional splitter.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

I have 5 cubes of red and grey box stacked on the lower level (that's English oak on the higher row) and a further 4 cubes of yellow box on various parts of the property (2.5 full cord all up), in addition to what is in the shed already. Much denser stuff than what we have locally and a 40 mile drive one way to get (or $21 fuel return). 




I don't really need more, but I find myself compelled to go back. 

You know why. 

Because it's there.


----------



## Lowhog

Heavy frost on the pumpkin this sunny morning, I'm wearing my stihl suspenders so I can keep my crack nice and warm. Moving along on next winters wood.


----------



## chipper1

Lowhog said:


> Heavy frost on the pumpkin this sunny morning, I'm wearing my stihl suspenders so I can keep my crack nice and warm. Moving along on next winters wood.View attachment 678149
> View attachment 678150
> View attachment 678151


Some nice looking wood in the pile as well as the stacks .
Send that frost down here, supposed to be 40 in the morning, Lake Michigan is buffering us from it getting any cooler.


----------



## Lowhog

chipper1 said:


> Some nice looking wood in the pile as well as the stacks .
> Send that frost down here, supposed to be 40 in the morning, Lake Michigan is buffering us from it getting any cooler.


Moving the ash on the porch for this year why handle it twice. The only wood that's dry in the pile.


----------



## chipper1

Lowhog said:


> Moving the ash on the porch for this year why handle it twice. The only wood that's dry in the pile.


I like that idea and agree .
Once the ground is froze solid I like to cut the dead standing black locust. I'll take the tractor out, cut split(a few pieces) and load the bucket and then it goes right from the bucket to the wood rack inside the house the larger stuff I stand up around the stove to wait for it to dry just a bit. The larger rounds work great for all night burns in late Jan, and it gives me a little exercise to which is nice.


----------



## al-k

took yet another oak down today, the 441 is starting to come alive after the 5th tank of gas.


----------



## Lowhog

Yikes!


----------



## moresnow

Lowhog said:


> frost on the pumpkin



We dare not finish the jingle eh

Nice pile


----------



## Lowhog

A family of 4 have been hanging around for some time, hopefully they clean up the rabbits and mice that have been eating my seedlings. I planted 500 trees spring of 2016 and most are gone.


----------



## svk

Lowhog said:


> Yikes!View attachment 678310


We got about that much as well.

South of us/north of Duluth got several inches of slop. Power outages and lots of broken trees.


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Here is my sauna/firepit wood pile. Based off my racks there is about 3 cords worth of storage area (assuming 16” splits) but in reality a little more because many of my splits are 18-20”. Unfortunately very little of it is seasoned because we use most of the good stuff this summer.
> 
> There is about a half cord in rounds of aspen/birch/maple and another half cord coming in tonight. Going to fill the empty rack and then get a pile going to fill the next rack as it depletes.
> 
> View attachment 675744



So do you do a nuddy run to get from the sauna back to the house through the snow in winter? That'd be refreshing.


----------



## svk

Normally not as we don’t spend much time up here in the winter. But definitely at our home sauna.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Current wood piles.












Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## mat60

Best the old guy can do.


----------



## Cowboy254

Got the near bay finished yesterday, 5.5 cords in there. I've just been ambling about stacking for an hour or so here and there when I've had a bit of spare time, doesn't seem like much work doing it that way. There's 2/3 cord of @LondonNeil 's English oak rounding out the bay. I've been told that it dries slowly but it has 3 Aussie summers to dry out, should be enough. The rest of the wood in that bay is dry already.


----------



## LondonNeil

bit alien to you but split it small and it dries faster. however i suspect your summer's will have it dry in no time.


----------



## Cowboy254

LondonNeil said:


> bit alien to you but split it small and it dries faster. however i suspect your summer's will have it dry in no time.



It is split small, some of those splits are less than 6 inches!


----------



## SCOTTS_4X

Here's mine. Just got the new splitter built and my son (4yo) has been asking to split wood every day. So every day we've been going up and he runs the lever while I load the wood. Working on 19-20-21 wood. 






-scott


----------



## lknchoppers

Work in progress out front.


----------



## 95custmz

Here is my wood stack area. Been a little slow this year in gathering wood. It’s been a hot & humid summer. Finally, cooled off and starting to get to some dead trees I’ve been putting off. Most of the wood is for sale, although I will use some for my fireplace.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Load number 7. Rainy and crappy for the last week or so but managed to get one load anyway.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

got a cord stacked up yesterday, looking like I have a bit of a lean in that stack.


----------



## briantutt

al-k said:


> View attachment 679597
> got a cord stacked up yesterday, looking like I have a bit of a lean in that stack.


Looks okay to me, when it falls you can expose new parts to dry [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Glad I got my pile moved inside before the first snowfall (today!).

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Glad I got my pile moved inside before the first snowfall (today!).
> 
> Philbert


Keep that snow!!


----------



## Multifaceted

Got this season's wood moved to dry storage, should be enough to last us until December or January before I'll have to tap into another stack. Moved an entire holzhausen of ash that I split and stacked last November. Here it was:






And here it is now (the lower half of first photo is actually about 1/8 cord of cherry):














Still not enough room for all of it, and the last of itf that was closest to the ground was the most moist of the whole pile. I rigged up a few temp cribs with some fans inside our semi-enclosed spa room to speed up the drying:














The room is open to the elements, though still sheltered from the rain, we're in the middle of some demo and remodel of the area:






But you can see how the room makes sense as it is right next to our woodstove, which is also right next to the dry wood storage:


----------



## briantutt

Loads 8 and 9 today. Feels good to get all this in the yard. I have never been this far ahead.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> Loads 8 and 9 today. Feels good to get all this in the yard. I have never been this far ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


! don't stop now forest! "run brian, run fast!! …. looking good to be ahead.


----------



## chucker

briantutt said:


> Loads 8 and 9 today. Feels good to get all this in the yard. I have never been this far ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


! sure wish that I could get ahead of the game lately, instead of always behind a week or two.....


----------



## Philbert

Multifaceted said:


> Got this season's wood moved to dry storage, should be enough to last us until December or January before I'll have to tap into another stack. Moved an entire holzhausen of ash that I split and stacked last November.


Really nice holzhausen!

Philbert


----------



## PoulanInPA

Mostly white oak and ash, some locust too.


----------



## al-k

Well got one more cord stacked today
That makes #12


----------



## Multifaceted

Philbert said:


> Really nice holzhausen!
> 
> Philbert



Thanks! They're fairly easy to construct and e stable. Still experimenting with them for seasoning, not 100% sold just yet, especially after all of the rain this year...


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Well got one more cord stacked todayView attachment 680393
> That makes #12



That's great work, al. I love your pics, looks like you've got a beautiful spot there.


----------



## al-k

One more down, had some carpenter ants in it and I lost my hinge. Lucky it was noncritical were it fell. 

I wanted it 7' to the left


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> That's great work, al. I love your pics, looks like you've got a beautiful spot there.


thanks, up about 1000 feet on a mountain. No flat land is a pain in the a-s. Would like to visit Australia some day.


----------



## mat60

That sucks. Didn't no they liked standing trees.


----------



## al-k

mat60 said:


> That sucks. Didn't no they liked standing trees.


I find them in black birch all the time.


----------



## Hinerman

al-k said:


> Mid 50s today so me and the boys went to work on some oaksView attachment 676524
> View attachment 676525
> View attachment 676526



Just one time in my life I would like to process a giant straight oak like you guys get in the N and NE. Our oaks here are gnarly; straight with no limbs for 10-15 ft then they just explode with limbs and knots.


----------



## panolo

Hinerman said:


> Just one time in my life I would like to process a giant straight oak like you guys get in the N and NE. Our oaks here are gnarly; straight with no limbs for 10-15 ft then they just explode with limbs and knots.



Red oak around me in general is fairly straight unless it grows in gravely areas then it gets twisty. Most of it is very large with many bases 30"+ across the stump. The bur oak we have on the other hand can be twisty as all heck.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> thanks, up about 1000 feet on a mountain. No flat land is a pain in the a-s. Would like to visit Australia some day.



Well when you do, make sure you swing by.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Finally got the temps down so its bearable to work outside. 

She wanted to do it all by herself, so I obliged.





sent from a field


----------



## Toy4xchris

Got a little work done in the pile of new logs today











Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

Had some help today and we split and stacked that oak in about two hours
Took one small maple to finish the pile.


----------



## Lowhog

Tired of taking poly tarps to the dump after 2 years, I finally broke down and purchased a heavy duty 10'x20' canvas tarp. Local fleet supply had these marked down 50 bucks to 109.00. They are made in Appleton Wisconsin I think by Jimmy Johnson from Swanson Wisconsin. I can fit 2 more rows wide and plenty long ways if need be.


----------



## Ronaldo

Nice tarps. Store them inside when not in use and keep the stinking mice out of them as they love to chew holes in cotton tarps. Ought to last a good long time.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, with all the rains, and being behind on the lawns all year, I finally started splitting a little wood. Split all of the dead standing Oak yesterday, then started on some of the 39" Oak this morning. Dang that stuff is heavy.


----------



## jrider

rarefish383 said:


> Well, with all the rains, and being behind on the lawns all year, I finally started splitting a little wood. Split all of the dead standing Oak yesterday, then started on some of the 39" Oak this morning. Dang that stuff is heavy.


I hate that big stuff...does make nice looking splits when all done though, just takes too much time.


----------



## Lowhog

I use


rarefish383 said:


> Well, with all the rains, and being behind on the lawns all year, I finally started splitting a little wood. Split all of the dead standing Oak yesterday, then started on some of the 39" Oak this morning. Dang that stuff is heavy.


I use the noodles for starting up the woodstove in the fall & spring they work great. Winter time the stove is going nonstop in the tundra.


----------



## rarefish383

Lowhog said:


> I use
> 
> I use the noodles for starting up the woodstove in the fall & spring they work great. Winter time the stove is going nonstop in the tundra.


I had a friend that had a pallet factory. They had a small tub grinder inside the building and ground all their scraps. She would fill paper lunch bags with the chips and use them for fire starters. It was all dry Oak. Just like noodles, worked great.


----------



## Tmac23

Here's a few pictures of my current firewood supply. It's always a work in progress.


----------



## Multifaceted

Tmac23 said:


> View attachment 681643
> View attachment 681642
> Here's a few pictures of my current firewood supply. It's always a work in progress.



Looking good, I love seeing other's woodpiles and woodsheds. It's like a footprint of hard work and planning in a most primal form. Did you start burning yet this season?


----------



## Tmac23

Multifaceted said:


> Looking good, I love seeing other's woodpiles and woodsheds. It's like a footprint of hard work and planning in a most primal form. Did you start burning yet this season?


Yessir. I probably started burning about 10 days ago. I also enjoy the sense of accomplishment one gets from looking at a loaded woodshed.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

Here is my woodpile/splitting area. I am going to be getting a tractor with a front bucket soon, to clean this spot up! Excuse the "mess".


----------



## K350024v

I have my logs all stacked at the edge of my property which is where I do all the cutting. My backhoe has a thumb which makes life real easy, pick a log up buck it load it up in the truck and drive it out to the back basement door where I split it all then when I have a good pile Ill start stacking. Cut it all with a Stihl 041 with 20" bar and 3/8 chain


----------



## briantutt

Load 10 in the yard, some oak, maple, ash and a birch.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4xchris

Little more work on my newest pile. Had to take it easy because my shoulder and elbow are acting up.








Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

yet one more down.


and all cut up.
had some help today, what a difference.


----------



## NCPT

Here is this years wood. This stack is all oak.


This stack is silver maple and willow oak.


Here is future firewood. I'm hoping these will get 1-2 yrs to season. Should have the pallets full in the next week or two with all white oak.


Hope to get this split and stacked this week.


----------



## NCPT

Here is my shop wood.


----------



## Lowhog

Giving them all a last run before winter storage.


----------



## Lowhog

After chest pains last night I figured I would give the old ticker a stress test today. It cost me a $1.50 in fuel & oil and I'm a still kicking. Had too be the better 1/2's chilly!


----------



## treebilly

Do I spy a 200 rear handle in there? I wish I had one


----------



## Lowhog

treebilly said:


> Do I spy a 200 rear handle in there? I wish I had one


Like it much more vs the top handle I had.


----------



## crowbuster

Lowhog said:


> Giving them all a last run before winter storage.View attachment 682211



My favorite time to cut wood is in the winter. Are your winters to bad you cant cut? Or you just don't like cutting in winter ?


----------



## Lowhog

crowbuster said:


> My favorite time to cut wood is in the winter. Are your winters to bad you cant cut? Or you just don't like cutting in winter ?


Rifle season opener coming up after that temps drop like a rock here. I have plenty cut and split for this year and next.


----------



## Cowboy254

This is my brother's wood stack but I cut, split, dried and delivered it. Two face cord of scrounged peppermint plus a big box of wattle kindling there on the left. When I have something on in Melbourne I generally take a load down with me. His wife is always happy to see me (like most ladies she shovels wood in like crazy) and she would happily unload and stack all day if I was able to bring down that much wood.


----------



## PoulanInPA

You must have a large stove to burn big oak splits like that. My 13-NC stove gets choked up with pieces that big. I'm burning white oak now, and its good stuff. However, it doesn't produce much in the way of coals for the next morning, like white ash does.


----------



## Cowboy254

PoulanInPA said:


> You must have a large stove to burn big oak splits like that. My 13-NC stove gets choked up with pieces that big. I'm burning white oak now, and its good stuff. However, it doesn't produce much in the way of coals for the next morning, like white ash does.



Not sure if you were replying to me or not but my brother does have a reasonable size heater. I tend to keep the splits like that for him since he can make them smaller if it suits him but can't make them larger.


----------



## Retired Marine

Love my saws, firewood, and shed.


----------



## NCPT

Done


----------



## Cowboy254

Here's some of the wood I have taken up to my elderly neighbour. He's Austrian and heads back over there for the northern winter. I'll split it and stack it when I have the time but I also have some more to cut and take up first before it grows legs.


----------



## al-k

https://photos.app.goo.gl/LDUUhKJJNofQNuc47 shot vid of that oak coming down, not that clear.


----------



## briantutt

Finally starting to split those loads.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyballs

Retired Marine said:


> Love my saws, firewood, and shed. View attachment 682412


beautiful...welcome to AS...


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> Here's some of the wood I have taken up to my elderly neighbour. He's Austrian and heads back over there for the northern winter. I'll split it and stack it when I have the time but I also have some more to cut and take up first before it grows legs.
> 
> View attachment 682559




Very kind of you! I bet your neighbor confuses many English speaking people about his two homes, ha ha...


----------



## Retired Marine

johnnyballs said:


> beautiful...welcome to AS...



Thanks, here's a youtube vid of the build and walk around.


----------



## rarefish383

Retired Marine said:


> Love my saws, firewood, and shed. View attachment 682412


Welcome to AS, I like your shed, haven't seen your saws yet, but love playing with mine.


----------



## Cowboy254

Retired Marine said:


> Thanks, here's a youtube vid of the build and walk around.




That is fantastic . Great work, I really like that!


----------



## Cowboy254

Third load is up to my neighbour, there's a cord there now. Here's the aerial view.


----------



## chipper1

Got another cord stacked today .


The pile is getting a bit smaller, the bucket is 7' to the bottom.


Here's a little further back for a better perspective.


----------



## Cowdudy

chipper1 said:


> Got another cord stacked today .
> View attachment 683234
> 
> The pile is getting a bit smaller, the bucket is 7' to the bottom.
> View attachment 683235
> 
> Here's a little further back for a better perspective.
> View attachment 683236



I thought my wood pile was out of hand, I have four or five years of wood ahead. considering I burn one cord or so a year. My home is fairly well insulated and we don’t have harsh winters in my region of Oregon. Your stack makes mine look like child’s play. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Cowdudy said:


> I thought my wood pile was out of hand, I have four or five years of wood ahead. considering I burn one cord or so a year. My home is fairly well insulated and we don’t have harsh winters in my region of Oregon. Your stack makes mine look like child’s play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I burn 3.5-4 a year, so I'm saving up for retirement lol.
I have started to sell a little this yr, that way I can replenish the pile .


----------



## Cowdudy

I have been giving some to friends that either can’t afford to buy it or have found themselves ill prepared. Makes me feel better about the next saw I decide to buy and of course I have to try it out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Cowdudy said:


> I have been giving some to friends that either can’t afford to buy it or have found themselves ill prepared. Makes me feel better about the next saw I decide to buy and of course I have to try it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like that, good reason to have more wood gear .
Just gave about a half a cord to a friends kid to bundle up and sell to help him pay for his boyscout trip, he sold the whole thing in one shot to his grandma for 150 lol.
I buy and sell a lot of saws so I have to test them all out.
Then I do a bit of tree work, so now when I'm testing them I end up cutting more cookies than anything.


----------



## homemade

My wife helping me get started on next years wood. We’re building a house there next year and plan on a owb and a wood fireplace insert.


----------



## Multifaceted

homemade said:


> My wife helping me get started on next years wood. We’re building a house there next year and plan on a owb and a wood fireplace insert.



That's awesome that your wife is willing to help! Mine has been showing some interest over the past 6 or so months and had been helping out here and there. I'm going to let her fell a small Walnut so she can get one under her belt. She does pretty good with my 40cc Echo, still can't quite start it, but we're working on that.

What's in the pile to the left of the bottom pic? Is that Beech?


----------



## johnnyballs

chipper1 said:


> I like that, good reason to have more wood gear .
> Just gave about a half a cord to a friends kid to bundle up and sell to help him pay for his boyscout trip, he sold the whole thing in one shot to his grandma for 150 lol.
> I buy and sell a lot of saws so I have to test them all out.
> Then I do a bit of tree work, so now when I'm testing them I end up cutting more cookies than anything.



i like our 550 xp's....keep 'em sharp and they'll throw some chips.....18" bar ???


----------



## homemade

Yeah, a 7x14 dump trailer of beech cut to 16” lengths estimated around one to 1.5 cords. Some pieces were pretty rotten/punky/dozy or what ever your area calls it.


----------



## chipper1

johnnyballs said:


> i like our 550 xp's....keep 'em sharp and they'll throw some chips.....18" bar ???


I do too, the 545 is just as good for firewood unless you are a very fast limber and need that revboost, other than that they run the same to me.
Yes, 18x325.
I have a 64dl Windsor bar that I just finished grinding a nice chain for Im looking forward to trying. Hopefully within the next couple weeks I'll get to testing it out.


----------



## Retired Marine

rarefish383 said:


> Welcome to AS, I like your shed, haven't seen your saws yet, but love playing with mine.




That's my collection.


----------



## chipper1

Retired Marine said:


> That's my collection.



Nice collection, all very proven saws.
I shipped a very clean 660 out east this spring, hatted to see it go, but for most of the work I do it's not needed, and if I had to have a big saw I'd just buy another for the job.
The 660 set up like that is will pull a 36 just fine. The only time the 36 came off mine was to clean it or if I needed something a little smaller for whatever the reason was, but it didn't happen often as I'd normally run a large 70cc saw for anything smaller. The first 660 I had came with a 32, I still have a couple chains from it, I don't use a 32 much. Crazy story I met a guy this yr and he was telling me about his saws when we were at his house and I said show me them, I took one look at his 660 and asked where did you get that and when, I think it's my old saw . He likes some of mine, maybe she will come back to me .


----------



## svk

Hey guys,

Been pretty busy lately and no wood cutting. With very little prep for deer season I was lucky enough to get an 8 pointer on opening morning around 8:45. Back to work tomorrow. Supposed to snow every day through Friday so it is going to be tough to do any cutting around my cabin yard, may just pack it in until spring up there. I do have some pine thinning to do at the house and need to remove balsam from the wood lot which will be a nice project before the snow gets too deep.


----------



## al-k

This one needed to come down.


----------



## Garrett_261

Not the cleanest splitting area but stacking works out well!


----------



## Ronaldo

Looking good Garrett!


----------



## Garrett_261

Ronaldo said:


> Looking good Garrett!



That wood came from 1- ash and 1- hickory that came down during a storm, and a 36" split trunk Ash I dropped. For being an amateur, I think i did quite well for the amount of bow in that trunk.


----------



## Multifaceted

Welcome to the forum, Garrett. Looks like you've been busy. Cheers from downstate PA!


----------



## Garrett_261

Multifaceted said:


> Welcome to the forum, Garrett. Looks like you've been busy. Cheers from downstate PA!



I had a good amount of time on my weekend off and did all the cutting, splitting and stacking in 3 days. Thank God for family!


----------



## johnnyballs

Garrett_261 said:


> I had a good amount of time on my weekend off and did all the cutting, splitting and stacking in 3 days. Thank God for family!


it's meant as a compliment...but some people on here would say "you suck"...


----------



## tnichols

Finally got around to splitting some this afternoon. I can’t fill this bay like the others as the splitter lives there year round, and it’s on the end of the barn and can’t go very high. Today was Red Elm, Oak, and Cherry. I’m slow but sure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thanks for posting! I never seen a farm fence, pasture, gate, barn, herd, flock... nor wood pile I din't like! 

actually, I like ALL of the poster's pix in this thread. it is one of my favs here on the AS!


----------



## Ronaldo

Beautiful day to be working on the wood. That's gotta be the cleanest wood/ wood shed I've ever seen! I like it....


----------



## tnichols

Ronaldo said:


> Beautiful day to be working on the wood. That's gotta be the cleanest wood/ wood shed I've ever seen! I like it....



It was nice today. Working on cement is nice for easy cleanup. I had a guy comment one time that he feels like he should take his shoes off when he goes in our barn


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tnichols said:


> It was nice today. Working on cement is nice for easy cleanup. I had a guy comment one time that he feels like he should take his shoes off when he goes in our barn



no doubt... he's got a point there! just curious, but how, I say... how do you keep it so meticulously clean? crew come in with air blowers just b4 shutter time? heck, I air blow my patio, work area and general wood cutting spot several times a day... and it's clean mind you... real clean! 

but not _that_ clean!


----------



## al-k

well I did get some of this split yesterday. Last night we got 5" of the white stuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> View attachment 685114
> well I did get some of this split yesterday. Last night we got 5" of the wight stuff.View attachment 685114



good pix!  I like that scene, the chunks, the splittin' setup... and of course, *that tractor, too!* 

how do u get those big chunks up onto the splitter? roll 'em? or?.... just pick them up and carry them over?

I watched a travel show last night. visits to Scotland, having lived in England, it was of interest to me. one segment Highland Games. one game... each contestant had to lift and carry at boulder that weighed 250#s! OMG!  almost no one could lift it, much less carry it...

but one guy did. made it look like 'child's play!'


----------



## moresnow

tnichols said:


> Finally got around to splitting some this afternoon. I can’t fill this bay like the others as the splitter lives there year round, and it’s on the end of the barn and can’t go very high. Today was Red Elm, Oak, and Cherry. I’m slow but sure.



Nice looking setup. Just curious. Appears you split everything pretty small. What stove are you using? Where abouts in IA. ? I sure like the clean organized look! Good work.


----------



## tnichols

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> no doubt... he's got a point there! just curious, but how, I say... how do you keep it so meticulously clean? crew come in with air blowers just b4 shutter time? heck, I air blow my patio, work area and general wood cutting spot several times a day... and it's clean mind you... real clean!
> 
> but not _that_ clean!



Just sweep up with a broom when I’m done. Little help from the shop vac too


----------



## tnichols

moresnow said:


> Nice looking setup. Just curious. Appears you split everything pretty small. What stove are you using? Where abouts in IA. ? I sure like the clean organized look! Good work.



I do bust it up pretty small, maybe a little smaller than I’d have to. We just have a Regency insert in our fireplace and the firebox isn’t all that big. If we ever wear this one out, I’ll go up a size. We’re in east central IA near the tiny burg of Morley. Thanks for compliments fellas.


----------



## moresnow

tnichols said:


> I do bust it up pretty small, maybe a little smaller than I’d have to. We just have a Regency insert in our fireplace and the firebox isn’t all that big. If we ever wear this one out, I’ll go up a size. We’re in east central IA near the tiny burg of Morley. Thanks for compliments fellas.



I know the area. Ive spent many days working on HWY 1 over the years. Dale Stolte ring a bell? Acquaintance of mine who lives/farms just west of ya. Anyway. Interesting how many Iowa guys are online talking about burning wood!


----------



## tnichols

moresnow said:


> I know the area. Ive spent many days working on HWY 1 over the years. Dale Stolte ring a bell? Acquaintance of mine who lives/farms just west of ya. Anyway. Interesting how many Iowa guys are online talking about burning wood!


Name doesn’t ring a bell, but I’ve only been in this area 10 years or so. Lived in Waverly for 9 years back in the 90’s. It is good to have IA fellas on here


----------



## al-k

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix!  I like that scene, the chunks, the splittin' setup... and of course, *that tractor, too!*
> 
> how do u get those big chunks up onto the splitter? roll 'em? or?.... just pick them up and carry them over?
> 
> I watched a travel show last night. visits to Scotland, having lived in England, it was of interest to me. one segment Highland Games. one game... each contestant had to lift and carry at boulder that weighed 250#s! OMG!  almost no one could lift it, much less carry it...
> 
> but one guy did. made it look like 'child's play!'


I almost always just pick them up, but lately it hurts more than it used to. lol Some I cut in half. I'm looking at tractors with front loader. I want a set of forks and a grapple. Most of my wood now is on pallets so it would be less hand work.


----------



## homemade

al-k said:


> I almost always just pick them up, but lately it hurts more than it used to. lol Some I cut in half. I'm looking at tractors with front loader. I want a set of forks and a grapple. Most of my wood now is on pallets so it would be less hand work.



Think about a skid steer if your not doing any 3pt or pto type work. Meaning if you getting a loader tractor for just the loader, a skid steer is faster, better visibility and heated cabs in the winter. My group of chainsaw jockeys are converting. And when asked how they like it, they all say, they should have never bought the last loader or why didn’t do this sooner.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tnichols said:


> Just sweep up with a broom when I’m done. Little help from the shop vac too



I think you would win *The Cleanest Barn* contest! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

one of the things I like about this thread... is all the pix are at or near _'postcard'_ perfect! makes u feel like u r standing there...

well, me anyways...


----------



## Sandhill Crane

homemade said:


> Meaning if you getting a loader tractor for just the loader, a skid steer is faster, better visibility and heated cabs in the winter.


I agree with this, but another consideration is a log jumping in the cab with you. They can be unpredictable. These piles are almost 8' high. When taking from the bottom the leading edge sometimes gets quite vertical before tumbling. Often turning butt first. Holding the load before backing helps, and the logs are more apt to roll against the load, but not always.


----------



## tnichols

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I think you would win *The Cleanest Barn* contest! lol



Prolly wouldn’t win, but I might make the top 10! Thanks


----------



## tnichols

al-k said:


> I almost always just pick them up, but lately it hurts more than it used to. lol Some I cut in half. I'm looking at tractors with front loader. I want a set of forks and a grapple. Most of my wood now is on pallets so it would be less hand work.



I was typically of the same mindset, just pick it up and lay it on the rail. Now that I’m 54, I avoid it as much as possible. A bad back will NOT knit (heal). It was a leading cause of suicide years ago because the medical field just couldn’t fix it. Keep cutting and burning, just work smart. Not trying to be your dad


----------



## Jakers

tnichols said:


> I was typically of the same mindset, just pick it up and lay it on the rail. Now that I’m 54, I avoid it as much as possible. A bad back will NOT knit (heal). It was a leading cause of suicide years ago because the medical field just couldn’t fix it. Keep cutting and burning, just work smart. Not trying to be your dad


Excellent advice. At 34 years old I couldn't agree more. (speaking from experience)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tnichols said:


> Prolly wouldn’t win, but I might make the top 10! Thanks



"Ladies and Gentlemen...

now the moment you all have been waiting for...

and the winner for this year of the county's cleanest barn... the # 1 spot goes to....

yes, winning two years in a row now... you guessed it!

Mr...... "

lol


----------



## al-k

tnichols said:


> I was typically of the same mindset, just pick it up and lay it on the rail. Now that I’m 54, I avoid it as much as possible. A bad back will NOT knit (heal). It was a leading cause of suicide years ago because the medical field just couldn’t fix it. Keep cutting and burning, just work smart. Not trying to be your dad


Oh to be 54 again, I remember when I wished I was 18 so I could buy beer. lol


----------



## al-k

As if stacking wood is not bad enough, had about 4" of snow on the load I had on the trailer.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> *Oh to be 54 again,* I remember when I wished I was 18 so I could buy beer. lol



lol, same page!!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

This is a repeat of what I said in post #7308, but the photos I took today while working in the wood lot shows the possible danger a little better, when pulling from a pile. For perspective, the tires are Hippo's, 31.5 x 13 x 16.5, basically skid steer tires.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just got a dusting of snow here. I split the little jag I had cut most of which went into the wood box. Snow was easily knocked off as the temp never made it to 30°F. Still sucked but a lot less then 4-5"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> This is a repeat of what I said in post #7308, but the photos I took today while working in the wood lot shows the possible danger a little better, when pulling from a pile. For perspective, the tires are Hippo's, 31.5 x 13 x 16.5, basically skid steer tires.View attachment 685604
> View attachment 685605
> View attachment 685606



my! ~ that is a lot of wood!


----------



## panolo

Beautiful processor size wood. I wish all the stuff I cut was that size.


----------



## Jakers

panolo said:


> Beautiful processor size wood. I wish all the stuff I cut was that size.


No kidding . All i get is nasty, unevenly cut tree service wood dropped off at my place (from my own tree service). Of course I do get paid to haul it home so that makes it a little better but it still stinks to process.


----------



## Philbert

Jakers said:


> All i get is nasty, unevenly cut tree service wood dropped off at my place (from my own tree service).


I would have a stern talk with the owner in the mirror . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Sandhill Crane

In post #7308, the photos were from last year, and the log dia. was bigger. Post #7316 is this falls wood, and considerably smaller dia. 
Pros and cons to each. (This week I priced renting a processor. I'd love to try it, but the numbers don't work.) These two loads came back to back. I'm sure they are cutting somewhere else by now so Decembers load may be very different. I doubt I'll get to it however, before snow sets in, but should be a good starting point come spring, without having to wait for frost laws on the roads to be lifted. And who knows when prices rise. Last time was when diesel prices peaked two or three years ago.


----------



## bigbadbob

Built this wood shed this summer, its made from mostly scrap/reject lumber. Tin is from the cabin I tore down. 
It holds about 4.5 cords, what I burn in a year. its now full, of dry fir



.
Here is my extra wood, the stacked stuff is a few months old, the other is fresh .
Home made splitter and used by 655 to trim a few overlength rounds.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

bigbadbob said:


> Built this wood shed this summer, its made from mostly scrap/reject lumber. Tin is from the cabin I tore down.
> It holds about 4.5 cords, what I burn in a year. its now full, of dry firView attachment 685737
> View attachment 685738
> View attachment 685739
> View attachment 685740
> .
> Here is my extra wood, the stacked stuff is a few months old, the other is fresh .
> Home made splitter and used by 655 to trim a few overlength rounds.



Nice 655!!


----------



## bigbadbob

Ryan'smilling said:


> Nice 655!!


Found under household items in Facebook .
The little lady that had it said it was getting to heavy for her.
I had to replace the bar and slowly file the gas cap as it had swollen, thats it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

bigbadbob said:


> Found under household items in Facebook .
> The little lady that had it said it was getting to heavy for her.
> I had to replace the bar and slowly file the gas cap as it had swollen, thats it.



Holy chit. Awesome score. Also awesome that A, she used it and B, considered it a household item!

Is it a boost port?


----------



## bigbadbob

Yes


----------



## stillhunter

This was in September, the pile is beside the driveway. The shop fan is for blowing the damn skeeters away and it works well while keeping us cool.....


and my brother says hello


----------



## stillhunter

Built a woodshed @ the front porch, need to add pickets to the house side and finish the roof. I can push the wheelbarrow right to it behind the bushes and load it easily ( no more carrying wood up the steps)


----------



## Toy4xchris

Moving my wood stack pallets. I originally set them up along the woods because of space and not having known it would be that shady there. So now I'm moving them to a space that will get more sun but still leave space and not be an "eyesore" to the wife.









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4xchris

2 pallets moved, 1 to go then I think the pile of wood in gonna donate to Easters Promise the veterans horse ranch. Some is a little rotted and a lot is pine which makes great fire pit wood and emergency wood for any vets in need of heat.














Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Got load 11 today. One or two tomorrow i hope. Did a little splitting and cleanup too.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I have 7 firewood wood piles. some bigger than others, some smaller still. mostly I work wood in the city. I am always on the look-see for firewood. I have 7 fireplaces, all wood burners! my outdoor unit is fired up constantly, all year round. and I live in the south. I have a couple of splitters. I don't do much by hand. but I am always hunting, finding, cutting, splitting and stacking firewood. here is a real small pile. I had some of my pines cleaned out and most went to the curb. but I kept some, just to split and burn outside. afterall, if I lived off grid, I might burn pine all the time.  I just split the pine and stacked it cause I wanted to have the wood to add here n there when a fire going outside...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

as I say, I am always on the hunt for firewood... lol I spotted this load still in branch form. cut up and in trunk was about 45 mins or so work. I unloaded it... small, med, ok... and 'to split'. the bigger stuff is in front of the smaller...


----------



## Toy4xchris

Dropped off the load at the farm. Wife always wants to practice with a trailer so she hauled out some pallets to stack the wood on.








Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

the numerous wood sheds, covered pads, pallet pads, etc are interesting. dry wood is best. here is a firewood holder I have had for at least 5 years. only thing is, I never used it until recently. couple weeks back. a shipping crate. found it at my old office. 'walked' it home... as for past 30 years I could walk to my office, 2 blocks, well... block n half ... did some fixing to it, made it more sturdy, etc, but only thing it held was pine needles. all but abandon. still, I had hope for it. we split this scrounge up recently and stacked it in the 'new' firewood holder. its a bit off my beaten path and adds to ease of movement in and around patio... which is more or less... an outdoor fireplace and related activities. thot some mite like to see how I repurposed the ol shipping crate...

I don't toss out firewood until its good for little else than compost. even the gunge, and sometimes it sits that long, here or there... is ok for Brutus, my outdoor fireplace. also a scrounge...


----------



## briantutt

Load 12 in the yard, some big oak in that load, pretty heavy towing it home.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chores, coffee gone... and....

have a nice day, all! ~

_'over n out'_


----------



## briantutt

Load 13 in. Mostly basswood but it all burns!





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4xchris

Made some progress this afternoon on moving my pallet stacking area. Yards a bit of a swamp up in that area.












Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

briantutt, I was at an auction a couple of weeks ago and they had 3 pieces of Basswood up for sale, 1 piece about 4x6x 60" long, 1 piece 4x10x 36" and a piece about 6x6x 12" long. It went for about 75 bucks plus taxes, I was quite surprised about it's value. The guy that bought it was standing beside me and said he would have paid double that. He's a small boat builder so not really sure what he would make out of it the other bidder was going to carve with the wood. It might not be worth much where you are but it doesn't hurt to do a bit of online checking or put a quick ad on a local buy and sell site.


----------



## briantutt

cantoo said:


> briantutt, I was at an auction a couple of weeks ago and they had 3 pieces of Basswood up for sale, 1 piece about 4x6x 60" long, 1 piece 4x10x 36" and a piece about 6x6x 12" long. It went for about 75 bucks plus taxes, I was quite surprised about it's value. The guy that bought it was standing beside me and said he would have paid double that. He's a small boat builder so not really sure what he would make out of it the other bidder was going to carve with the wood. It might not be worth much where you are but it doesn't hurt to do a bit of online checking or put a quick ad on a local buy and sell site.


I do know wood carvers like it. Maybe i will set the nice big straight piece to the side, it surprisingly is not at all rotten. Almost all basswood I cut down is rotting on the inside but this piece is real clean.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Toy4xchris said:


> Made some progress this afternoon on moving my pallet stacking area. Yards a bit of a swamp up in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk



I like ur steel burn circle. did u make it? find it? or? I see in one of ur pix u had smoke coming out of it... I always try to have a 'burn fire' going when ever I am splitting wood, using the split stick's chips, etc. I had one going this afternoon, but wasn't splitting, just fall chores. I like the aroma and aura of the oak smoke... feeds the soul in my pioneer spirit!  did have this one going other day while splitting oak...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> Load 12 in the yard, some big oak in that load, pretty heavy towing it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



wow! I have said it before, I'll say it again: "that's a lot of wood!" lol.... and load #12. would I be correct to say you might be in the commercial firewood business? good pix! some of the background scenery suggest pheasant hunting might be good in your area?....


----------



## Toy4xchris

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like ur steel burn circle. did u make it? find it? or? I see in one of ur pix u had smoke coming out of it... I always try to have a 'burn fire' going when ever I am splitting wood, using the split stick's chips, etc. I had one going this afternoon, but wasn't splitting, just fall chores. I like the aroma and aura of the oak smoke... feeds the soul in my pioneer spirit!  did have this one going other day while splitting oak...


Thank you, the fire pit was made from some scrap stainless steel that my buddy ran through the rollers at work. Originally planned to do brick or stone around it but I really like the colors the stainless turns from the heat. 

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Satchmo1960

My pallet storage and my first attempt at a holzen hausen


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Satchmo1960 said:


> View attachment 686630
> View attachment 686626
> View attachment 686627
> View attachment 686628
> My pallet storage and my first attempt at a holzen hausen



real nice!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Toy4xchris said:


> Made some progress this afternoon on moving my pallet stacking area. Yards a bit of a swamp up in that area. Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk



I noted your firewood rack with the metal end holders. caught my attention.



recently... a neighbor had reason to give up the wood rack left behind at her house. turns out it was full of pecan. great for smoking. said I could have the 'firewood'... I went to look, and this firewood rack was there, said I could have it, as well.  free smoking firewood and a firewood rack... now, that is what I call a great scrounge... actually _a gimme!_ lol

here is a pix of my rack, similar to yours... and the firewood, which included a couple of pecan chunks...


----------



## panolo

briantutt said:


> I do know wood carvers like it. Maybe i will set the nice big straight piece to the side, it surprisingly is not at all rotten. Almost all basswood I cut down is rotting on the inside but this piece is real clean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



If you start getting rich off it holler. I have about 60 of them big dogs I can cut down! LOL! Did a quick drive by last winter and thought I hit the mother load until I walked in and realized it was all bass wood and not ash. Been waiting for them to get the culvert in so I can cherry pick the sugar maple out of there and hope one of the camp fire guys comes and cuts all the basswood for me.


----------



## cantoo

Panolo, I hear they make fur pelt drying boards out of it too. Better value as anything other than firewood I bet.


----------



## Cowboy254

Satchmo1960 said:


> View attachment 686630
> View attachment 686626
> View attachment 686627
> View attachment 686628
> 
> My pallet storage and my first attempt at a holzen hausen



Very nice! 

@Multifaceted is the master when it comes to holzhausen, you should see some of his pics.


----------



## stillhunter

Toy4xchris said:


> Made some progress this afternoon on moving my pallet stacking area. Yards a bit of a swamp up in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk



I dig the fire pit stools


----------



## Toy4xchris

stillhunter said:


> I dig the fire pit stools



Thanks man gotta use all the dead pine trees in my woods for something. Actually had a friend of my wife like them so much she offered to buy them from me. I ended up just cutting a few more and giving them to her.


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I noted your firewood rack with the metal end holders. caught my attention.
> View attachment 686688
> 
> 
> recently... a neighbor had reason to give up the wood rack left behind at her house. turns out it was full of pecan. great for smoking. said I could have the 'firewood'... I went to look, and this firewood rack was there, said I could have it, as well.  free smoking firewood and a firewood rack... now, that is what I call a great scrounge... actually _a gimme!_ lol
> 
> here is a pix of my rack, similar to yours... and the firewood, which included a couple of pecan chunks...
> 
> View attachment 686689
> View attachment 686690
> View attachment 686691


I have about ten of the pipe ends that slip on 2X4's. I have 12 foot 2X4's and made a rack to store them on as I empty them. My ends knock apat and fit in a plastic tub with snap on top. Makes storing them neat and easy.


----------



## NvrDwn

A 24' red oak fell in my neighbors land and he let me take it. I probably have 2 cords of oak. Built the rack just for this oak. Holds one cord, will build another for the rest.


----------



## savagerywithinreach

I split here on my place, do majority of the bucking here or at the golf course. More fun tools to use there of course.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

savagerywithinreach said:


> I split here on my place, do majority of the bucking here or at the golf course. More fun tools to use there of course.
> View attachment 687431



good pix! you are all set up!! nice dog!  welcome to the fun!


----------



## briantutt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> wow! I have said it before, I'll say it again: "that's a lot of wood!" lol.... and load #12. would I be correct to say you might be in the commercial firewood business? good pix! some of the background scenery suggest pheasant hunting might be good in your area?....


LOL no! I am just a guy with regular job. The wood i get on weekends when I can. All of this is coming from my parents neighbors yard he wants cleared. So i am trying my best to take advantage of that and get ahead a year or two for once in my life. I would love to have dry wood.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlaficionado

rarefish383 said:


> I have about ten of the pipe ends that slip on 2X4's. I have 12 foot 2X4's and made a rack to store them on as I empty them. My ends knock apat and fit in a plastic tub with snap on top. Makes storing them neat and easy.


Beautiful lot!


----------



## Satchmo1960

savagerywithinreach said:


> I split here on my place, do majority of the bucking here or at the golf course. More fun tools to use there of course.
> View attachment 687431


savagerywithinreach, I live In Urbana and man I love all those trees !!!!! If at any time you would be willing to share some of those awesome logs let me know...IMPRESSIVE outfit


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> LOL no! I am just a guy with regular job. The wood i get on weekends when I can. All of this is coming from my parents neighbors yard he wants cleared. So i am trying my best to take advantage of that and get ahead a year or two for once in my life. I would love to have dry wood.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



as I say, that's a lot of wood. u should be able to meet your goals, that's for sure... send some splitting n stacking pix, if u get time... or have the inclination...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Satchmo1960 said:


> I live In Urbana and man I love all those trees !!!!! If at any time you would be willing to share some of those awesome logs let me know...IMPRESSIVE outfit



yes, definitely a notch or two above: *Homeowner Level!* those skid steers with the claws can do a lot of work... fast!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> LOL no! I am just a guy with regular job. The wood i get on weekends when I can. All of this is coming from my parents neighbors yard he wants cleared. So i am trying my best to take advantage of that and get ahead a year or two for once in my life. I would love to have dry wood. Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



with those big chunks do u roll 'em over and split in the vertical or raise to splitter and split in horizontal?...


----------



## Cowboy254

savagerywithinreach said:


> I split here on my place, do majority of the bucking here or at the golf course. More fun tools to use there of course.
> View attachment 687431



Great pics! Some of that wood looks highly valuable.


----------



## briantutt

This is hilarious I thought. Split some wood today i thought it appropriate.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## savagerywithinreach

Satchmo1960 said:


> savagerywithinreach, I live In Urbana and man I love all those trees !!!!! If at any time you would be willing to share some of those awesome logs let me know...IMPRESSIVE outfit



I live out by Heath east of Columbus. Most of my wood comes from a golf course in the city. However if you have a trailer and want in on some shenanigans a co worker just bought a 2 acre lot outside of Lancaster and has been dropping ash trees and several others to clear for a house. We are free to take anything we want. Several ash still standing that need to come down. no clue on size. also have the go ahead to go to a friends great aunts farm they have 30-40 ashe trees they want dropped and done away with. Im very lucky to be able to get wood from the gold course however I'll let you know when the ground freezes and they get some down.


----------



## rarefish383

savagerywithinreach said:


> I live out by Heath east of Columbus. Most of my wood comes from a golf course in the city. However if you have a trailer and want in on some shenanigans a co worker just bought a 2 acre lot outside of Lancaster and has been dropping ash trees and several others to clear for a house. We are free to take anything we want. Several ash still standing that need to come down. no clue on size. also have the go ahead to go to a friends great aunts farm they have 30-40 ashe trees they want dropped and done away with. Im very lucky to be able to get wood from the gold course however I'll let you know when the ground freezes and they get some down.


I have friends in Pickerington, hope you like Mopars. We made it out to the Mopar Nationals one year and it was a blast. Was also during the State Fair. That was a blast too. It was amazing the difference from our County Fairs. First time I had corn on the cob grilled in the husk. I'd go back just for the corn. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Satchmo1960

savagerywithinreach said:


> I live out by Heath east of Columbus. Most of my wood comes from a golf course in the city. However if you have a trailer and want in on some shenanigans a co worker just bought a 2 acre lot outside of Lancaster and has been dropping ash trees and several others to clear for a house. We are free to take anything we want. Several ash still standing that need to come down. no clue on size. also have the go ahead to go to a friends great aunts farm they have 30-40 ashe trees they want dropped and done away with. Im very lucky to be able to get wood from the gold course however I'll let you know when the ground freezes and they get some down.


Thank you and please let me know when ya have some down...That would be awesome Thank you....


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Photos from last week. Lots of frozen dirt. Rained yesterday, snow is gone, and back at it this morning. Dirt turned to mud of course but making better progress, and it is all Oak. Used the log arch on the bottom ones. Just too dirty. My own wood lot needs to dry out some, or freeze, before I get back to that.


----------



## briantutt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> with those big chunks do u roll 'em over and split in the vertical or raise to splitter and split in horizontal?...



I roll them to the splitter which has a hydraulic lift up to about waist height. Best thing I have bought in many years!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> I roll them to the splitter which has a hydraulic lift up to about waist height. Best thing I have bought in many years!



I would like to see some pix of it, even a vid of in operation if possible. thanks.


----------



## VirginiaIron

briantutt said:


> I roll them to the splitter which has a hydraulic lift up to about waist height. Best thing I have bought in many years!


X2, I got a lift on one of mine also.


----------



## briantutt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I would like to see some pix of it, even a vid of in operation if possible. thanks.


It is a rugged split. A sponser on AS. There are youtube videos on their site.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I would like to see some pix of it, even a vid of in operation if possible. thanks.


https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...lectric-start-48-563-737-rt15ec-22-ll-ct.html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> It is a rugged split. A sponser on AS. There are youtube videos on their site. Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



k, thanks... will ck it out...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> https://www.ruggedmade.com/log-spli...lectric-start-48-563-737-rt15ec-22-ll-ct.html Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



thanks! real nice, that's for sure. I like the adj wedge height. no shortage of power, 22 gals per min! and who wouldn't like that chunk lifter. only prob for me is... it would cost me upwards of $6K! 'cause I would also want a new MS 500i and a pair of these to go with it all... in field and around the splitting site... lol  but I am on my way... already got the green yard kart! 

Wesco's


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> I roll them to the splitter which has a hydraulic lift up to about waist height. Best thing I have bought in many years!



I see why you say that. the system is very well engineered, to say the least! and considering it has two systems, both cost effective and has a lot of utility built in to it.


----------



## Lowhog

Past two mild mornings with no wind and very little snow on the ground four hours total I squeaked out two face cords with the Fiskars eight pounder. I'll be bringing this pile out about eight more ft towards me. I'm very happy at age 64 I can still do this.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lowhog said:


> Past two mild mornings with no wind and very little snow on the ground four hours total I squeaked out two face cords with the Fiskars eight pounder. I'll be bringing this pile out about eight more ft towards me. I'm very happy at age 64 I can still do this.View attachment 688159



I guess it's true: _one picture is worth a thousand words!_ what type of wood is that?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

tomorrow's plans call for some clean up firewood splitting. spent the afternoon getting ready and cleaning up splitting area. had couple chunks of pecan and one of cedar I wanted to make stix of, and some oak to make smaller from a recent scrounge. for me, a full afternoon's work. get splitter in postion, start and warm up engine, warm up hydraulics, lube I-beam... block... split, burn chips, then stack. and put away splitter rig...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I had a couple of fires going using up old wood I had around and some chips from last splitting job.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cleaned up into the night... this helped take the cool out of the evening air... I have a steel rocking chair I can sit down and in front of.  I call it my _'wall-less'_ log cabin...


----------



## Lowhog

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I guess it's true: _one picture is worth a thousand words!_ what type of wood is that?


Mostly oak with a little birch.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

once set up, gasoline ON, choke 1/2, throttle 1/4" open... I clicked the key and vroom... she dint even turn over once and was running. I let it heat soak. then worked the hydraulic oil to heat it up. and... we were then in business.

a friend had dropped by today and so I got some help with my day's splitting plans... the help, helped out with the stacking on firewood stack. lifting, tossing, etc. split oak, cedar and some older pecan. oak is clean most of it, some will be outdoor use, cedar into 1" kindling for the extra heat it puts out... pecan... some for smoking ribs and some prob burn outdoors as I have more pecan than I need... currently.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

the cedar split easily. dry straight grain. and very pleasant smelling cedar. small split, but important as now all my chunks are split into firewood stix... and I can work on next scrounge. some splitter system maintenance. one of my saws. and enjoy the outdoor fires in these cooler times... I do like an outdoor fire going and burn all the time... as I told my friend... " no wood, no fire!" lol


----------



## Sandhill Crane

No cutting or splitting today, but hauled and stacked three loads, maybe half a cord at most. Should get the rest of the splits tomorrow. Nice to be filling the woodshed again. It also looks like the rest of the logs are mostly free of dirt. Chunking up a few logs and then splitting has been working well.


----------



## flatbroke

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cleaned up into the night... this helped take the cool out of the evening air... I have a steel rocking chair I can sit down and in front of.  I call it my _'wall-less'_ log cabin...
> 
> View attachment 688292


 How is that fireback working out?


----------



## savagerywithinreach

rarefish383 said:


> I have friends in Pickerington, hope you like Mopars. We made it out to the Mopar Nationals one year and it was a blast. Was also during the State Fair. That was a blast too. It was amazing the difference from our County Fairs. First time I had corn on the cob grilled in the husk. I'd go back just for the corn. Welcome to the site.




Thanks Yep, Im not too far from the drag strip. Funny enough I do like old mopars and really any old car and would like to build another muscle car. My 69 firebird was stolen from my shop in NC before I moved to Ohio. I race Subaru stage rally cars. very wild haha But cant drive into town for ice cream and fun with my kids in that. My daily is a 2013 ram 2500 diesel. We love the county fairs here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

flatbroke said:


> How is that fireback working out?



hi - even with all my fireplace exp, research, etc... I had not heard the term fireback. so I looked it up. if I am correct, u are meaning the back wall's add'l metal and screen of the firebox.

so then, it is working out very well. the fireplace was a scrounge. the lower front curtains are rusted out 1/4-3/8"inch or so. couple places bit more. i serviced them, they work well. replacement around $50-75 so I kept original... I picked up a nice CL fireplace screen system for $15.00 from a remodel. it sits in front when no fire and sometimes when fire, too. it is a std Majestic 36". no trick brick etc. just steel panels on side with air gaps. back is a composite back of firebox. it is a 3 flue sys so I venture to say post asbestos use era. the bottom of the back wall material cracked. etc. it was well used by time I got it in that area. so I put in a curved, concave tin panel... a fireback (i guess it could be called) and then the expanded metal to keep heat and coals off the back wall. similar to how the sides stay cool. I set up the grate system. none came with it. the back wall is holding up well with these mods. recently I took it out when doing a deep cleaning and to inspect back wall... no further deteriation evident... 

I burn in it all the time... its a 365ish deal... and it sees some serious useage, ie firebox up to 3/4 full....it is big, for me an ideal setup... priced right! lol... its name is Brutus!

hope this helps. if not, ask


----------



## alderman

Firewood
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew4522

My pile.


----------



## al-k

got some more split today
only 6 rounds but i'm feeling it
I didn't unload the trailer.


----------



## Multifaceted

Saw the surgeon for a 6 week post-op follow up, and the doc cleared me to do moderate weight bearing and physical activity such as, running a backpack blower, snow thrower, running saws and splitting firewood — on flat ground and while wearing my brace (been walking without it for about 3 weeks now). 

This morning I fired up the burn barrels to take care of the brush pile, then set to work on splitting some ash. A little slower than usual, but I'm taking it at an easy pace and being mindful of where I step.


----------



## Ronaldo

Multifaceted said:


> Saw the surgeon for a 6 week post-op follow up, and the doc cleared me to do moderate weight bearing and physical activity such as, running a backpack blower, snow thrower, running saws and splitting firewood — on flat ground and while wearing my brace (been walking without it for about 3 weeks now).
> 
> This morning I fired up the burn barrels to take care of the brush pile, then set to work on splitting some ash. A little slower than usual, but I'm taking it at an easy pace and being mindful of where I step.


That's great to hear and I'm sure you were ready to get out and do SOMETHING.....

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Ronaldo said:


> That's great to hear and I'm sure you were ready to get out and do SOMETHING.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Thanks, brother!

No kidding, I've been chomping at the bit... Aside from some bench work and using my riding mover to shred leaves, what I can safely do has been pretty minimal, and that's fine. Not worth the risk of re-injury.

All in all, I'm astounded at how quickly my recovery has been, I really thought I was gonna be down for the count for at least 3-4 months. I do outpatient PT twice a week and also at-home exercises which is every day, which believe is the reason why. Honestly, with my daily exercises on top of my daily grind (often takes about 45 min to an hour) — I barely have time for anything... but now, when I do have the time, it's good to be somewhat back to normal.


----------



## Ronaldo

I've been thru a torn rotator cuff and a complete ACL tear. I truly believe the physical therapy and being diligent about it makes for a quicker and better recovery. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Ronaldo said:


> I've been thru a torn rotator cuff and a complete ACL tear. I truly believe the physical therapy and being diligent about it makes for a quicker and better recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



This was my first ever serious injury, fitst time going on for major surgery too. I agree, sticking with the therapy really seems to help with the recovery.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> Saw the surgeon for a 6 week post-op follow up, and the doc cleared me to do moderate weight bearing and physical activity such as, running a backpack blower, snow thrower, running saws and splitting firewood — on flat ground and while wearing my brace (been walking without it for about 3 weeks now).
> 
> This morning I fired up the burn barrels to take care of the brush pile, then set to work on splitting some ash. A little slower than usual, but I'm taking it at an easy pace and being mindful of where I step.



good set up, I like it.  plenty chunks, hand splitting the stix... stone fire ring, fire going... barrels bit off the grnd... nice camp! fall scene... rolling hills, reminds me of infantry training at USMC OCS Quantico, VA... take it easy! u may have lots of scrounges, but u only got one body! 

in the meantime... keep up the good work!

- definitely some good looking firewood! -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ronaldo said:


> I've been thru a torn rotator cuff and a complete ACL tear. I truly believe the physical therapy and being diligent about it makes for a quicker and better recovery. Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



like our saws can... we do find that we, too... can break! glad to hear u got it fixed...


----------



## Multifaceted

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good set up, I like it.  plenty chunks, hand splitting the stix... stone fire ring, fire going... barrels bit off the grnd... nice camp! fall scene... rolling hills, reminds me of infantry training at USMC OCS Quantico, VA... take it easy! u may have lots of scrounges, but u only got one body!
> 
> in the meantime... keep up the good work!
> 
> - definitely some good looking firewood! -




Many thanks! On a sunny, chilly day it's a great place to do some work and listen to some tunes. I worked till dusk so got a bit more done than what is shown in the pic, but was also constantly feeding the burn barrels trying to get to some of the old punky logs that we've accumulated. Afterwards, I just sat on a log by the fire and had two beers while the sun set. Feels good to be (somewhat) back to normal. Every day gets easier. Thank you for your service, my grandfather of my same name was a USMC Captain, served in WWII Pacific Theater.


----------



## mdwood

Couple 3 cord drying, another cord or so in the shed


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Got a little red oak split and stacked up this morning. Should be good to go for winter 2020-2021.


----------



## Chris Cringle

My first woodrack/woodshed. The rest of my wood, about 9 cord,

is on pairs of PT lumber rails with sheets of corrugated roofing nailed to the top.


----------



## flatbroke

Looks sharp Santa


----------



## Multifaceted

Chris Cringle said:


> My first woodrack/woodshed. The rest of my wood, about 9 cord,View attachment 690253
> View attachment 690254
> is on pairs of PT lumber rails with sheets of corrugated roofing nailed to the top.



I love it, simple and effective. I don't know what it is about simplicity, it's so zen-like to me. Cheers!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Made a little progress yesterday afternoon and this afternoon. Just an hour or two a day unfortunately.


----------



## al-k

turned this into that>
took about a hour.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Hit the pile again this morning for an hour and a half. Got everything I bucked up yesterday split and stacked. Pile is almost done. 2 rows 26' long with 10-12" in the middle of randomly stacked pieces. I might add another pallet or two at the top end though. I need to pack wood in wherever I can.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Rebuilt a cutting bench that desperately needed it. I've been using it for maybe five years and cobbled it up a few times to get by. Started by adding some cross pieces underneath so I can lift it to move it easier with fork extensions. Then decked the entire thing with 4" x 6" x 8' so it can handle short, odd ball lengths. Works good. The last photo is what it look like a year ago when the sacrificial part was new. That will get replaced soon on both benches. The red straps were a temporary fix at the time and held a cross piece in place to get forks under. Moved both benches this week to get a semi in and out, and also when log trucks come in.




EDIT: The holes in the front are for using a peavey to push or pull the log up to the stop block.


----------



## cantoo

Looks nice.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20126&cat=1,41131


----------



## stillhunter

Got some more power for the old, tired splitter motor. The B&S was bogging in big logs. Not bad at all for $99.99 on sale and 20 mins. to swap.Starts and runs perfectly and the ram moves faster w no bogging @ all........


----------



## Deleted member 150358

I was close to a Predator repower this fall. Finally got the old honda straightened out.


----------



## crowbuster

having trouble with mine as we speak. Bout over it.


----------



## stillhunter

crowbuster said:


> having trouble with mine as we speak. Bout over it.



The first thing I noticed about the new engine was how much quieter it was, the second thing was the power and speed of the ram. The third and probably the best, was the exhaust or lack of. There was barely any smell or fumes @ all from the engine.


----------



## panolo

Weather has been nice so I split a couple cords. Cut this pile in the spring when we cut a woods for a guy. Mostly sugar maple and elm. Some white oak(rare for my area), birch, and basswood. I am lucky my buddy I have the equipment to leave it in long lengths, usually 8', and can pie it up until we have the time. He has 40 acres and I have 5 so I only keep about 10 cord ready and 10 cord in log form. The rest we store in his gravel pit. We didn't do a great job cutting these flush and there were some big ones as well. So I have my mess pile off to the side. These are either too large for my cutting deck or they won't roll. I'll pick them up with the skidsteer and cut them too length. I don't noodle much so I'll stand my splitter on end and do them vertically if they are too big to lift and split with the SS.


----------



## Jere39

Nature dropped this fine Red Oak when a storm twisted it off about 10' off the ground. My trusty partner and I split a little, and enjoy the woods on Christmas Eve:


----------



## Deleted member 150358

panolo said:


> Weather has been nice so I split a couple cords. Cut this pile in the spring when we cut a woods for a guy. Mostly sugar maple and elm. Some white oak(rare for my area), birch, and basswood. I am lucky my buddy I have the equipment to leave it in long lengths, usually 8', and can pie it up until we have the time. He has 40 acres and I have 5 so I only keep about 10 cord ready and 10 cord in log form. The rest we store in his gravel pit. We didn't do a great job cutting these flush and there were some big ones as well. So I have my mess pile off to the side. These are either too large for my cutting deck or they won't roll. I'll pick them up with the skidsteer and cut them too length. I don't noodle much so I'll stand my splitter on end and do them vertically if they are too big to lift and split with the SS.View attachment 692260
> View attachment 692261
> View attachment 692262
> View attachment 692263


Most years I have chunked everything and split in the spring. Due to being so far behind this year I have been alternating cut a load or a day. Split and stack or pile in the appropriate place.

That said it feels slow but I am finding the mixing it up is much easier on me! Probably get back to stock piling chunks again but we'll see.


----------



## panolo

sixonetonoffun said:


> Most years I have chunked everything and split in the spring. Due to being so far behind this year I have been alternating cut a load or a day. Split and stack or pile in the appropriate place.
> 
> That said it feels slow but I am finding the mixing it up is much easier on me! Probably get back to stock piling chunks again but we'll see.



This year I decided to do the smaller logs first and save the bigger stuff for last. Most of what I cut is under 20% if I have it split by spring and out in the open. Last year I put in the green house and it worked really well. Most of what I put in there is under 15% and I didn't fill it until summer. I'll have it filled by April this year and just leave the box elder/shoulder wood outside. I've got some oak that will be 3 years dry next fall as a crutch if something goes wrong. 

I've got enough stocked up that I won't be doing much if it's cold besides cutting a couple woods that I need frozen ground for. That's not that crazy cause we got in 8' lengths and just save the bucking for later. I run 24" splits and my buddy runs 16"(?) so it works good for the both of us.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Cutting and splitting most days as the weather has been pleasant so far. Subaru was leaking gas. Not good. Replaced it with a Honda GX 200 so I could keep working. The Subaru is fixed and on the shelf.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Chris Cringle said:


> My first woodrack/woodshed. The rest of my wood, about 9 cord,View attachment 690253
> View attachment 690254
> is on pairs of PT lumber rails with sheets of corrugated roofing nailed to the top.



shed looks good! real good!  I like! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

flatbroke said:


> *Looks sharp Santa*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Ryan'smilling said:


> View attachment 690817
> 
> 
> Hit the pile again this morning for an hour and a half. Got everything I bucked up yesterday split and stacked. Pile is almost done. 2 rows 26' long with 10-12" in the middle of randomly stacked pieces. I might add another pallet or two at the top end though. *I need to pack wood in wherever I can*.




western WI, I guess so. good pix, I like that set up!  you heat with wood only?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> *Rebuilt a cutting bench that desperately needed it.* I've been using it for maybe five years and cobbled it up a few times to get by. Started by adding some cross pieces underneath so I can lift it to move it easier with fork extensions. Then decked the entire thing with 4" x 6" x 8' so it can handle short, odd ball lengths. Works good. The last photo is what it look like a year ago when the sacrificial part was new. That will get replaced soon on both benches. The red straps were a temporary fix at the time and held a cross piece in place to get forks under. Moved both benches this week to get a semi in and out, and also when log trucks come in.View attachment 690887
> View attachment 690888
> View attachment 690889
> View attachment 690890
> 
> EDIT: The holes in the front are for using a peavey to push or pull the log up to the stop block.



I noticed it over in Scrounging. was going to ask about it. nice rework! sure does look SOLID! uh-huh!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> Looks nice.
> *http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20126&cat=1,41131*



looks interesting, need to ck that place out.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stillhunter said:


> Got some more power for the old, tired splitter motor. The B&S was bogging in big logs. Not bad at all for $99.99 on sale and 20 mins. to swap.Starts and runs perfectly and the ram moves faster w no bogging @ all........
> View attachment 691321
> 
> View attachment 691322



nice upgrade, I keep all the moving metal parts to my splitter's splitting ops well lubed. no rust or dry slides, steel, I beam on my splitter. even the wedge and the wood's split location, too. my... what a dif it can make. what was not splitting on the pass, splits with ease. I use 140 gear, anti-seize, even 40HD engine oil, new... depends on what it needs where n when...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sixonetonoffun said:


> I was close to a Predator repower this fall. *Finally got the old honda straightened out*.



good running Honda, hard to beat!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

panolo said:


> Weather has been nice so I split a couple cords. Cut this pile in the spring when we cut a woods for a guy. Mostly sugar maple and elm. Some white oak(rare for my area), birch, and basswood. I am lucky my buddy I have the equipment to leave it in long lengths, usually 8', and can pie it up until we have the time. He has 40 acres and I have 5 so I only keep about 10 cord ready and 10 cord in log form. The rest we store in his gravel pit. We didn't do a great job cutting these flush and there were some big ones as well. So I have my mess pile off to the side. These are either too large for my cutting deck or they won't roll. I'll pick them up with the skidsteer and cut them too length. I don't noodle much so I'll stand my splitter on end and do them vertically if they are too big to lift and split with the SS.View attachment 692260
> View attachment 692261
> View attachment 692262
> View attachment 692263



nice, enjoyed the show! thanks for posting...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> Cutting and splitting most days as the weather has been pleasant so far. Subaru was leaking gas. Not good. Replaced it with a Honda GX 200 so I could keep working. The Subaru is fixed and on the shelf. View attachment 693373
> View attachment 693375



nice!, real nice! I like the yard... nice!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

no 8'ft'rs for me yesterday! lol. I have tackled some here in town. out at farm or at neighbor's they can show up... oak. but was too cold out to go work in yard in shorts, and too warm to stay inside, but just perfect to go... scrounge some firewood. I went and got some, well I guess there were a couple of 8'r's... maybe 10'-12'. just, lol... not the diameter some of you guys r used to. but oak is oak. and none of it needed splitting. nor seasoning. fireplace ready! mostly use this stuff for my outdoor fireplace. runs spring, summer, fall and... winter, too.

got about 1/12th of a cord, this is headed to my woodpile by outdoor fireplace. also got couple cu ft of 3/4" to 1" oak for tween the kindling and the sitx... so I cut this off my logging rig, into wheelbarrow on side of my road. then came out and cleaned up all the sawdust, which... lol  is prob what some of you just might think my wheelbarrow is full of. lol... trust me, it's not. 

about 1/13th cord of oak as shown...couple hours work, fire up to clean up






ps: I used full screen to make them look like high mountain logged logs...  stuff like this is constant in my neighborhood. if I have to go too far, I usually pass. I don't have to look too far... bought 1/2 cord 40 yrs ago, and haven't bought any since...


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> western WI, I guess so. good pix, I like that set up!  you heat with wood only?



As of early this week yes. For now anyway. Just got the new Lamppa Kuuma furnace installed. Our old furnace had an electric backup unit installed in the plenum, which I may switch over to the new furnace at some point. The old one would only burn for 3 hours max, so the electric was a necessity. This one has no problem running for 12 hours, so I don't think the electric will ever get used. It's be nice to have it there just in case though.


----------



## homemade

How’s the kuuma running now you had a few weeks to dial it in. Like I’ve said before. I’ll be getting one next year. Was there much of a learning curve to get optimal performance?


----------



## al-k

I got a small load of white birch split yesterday. Today I stacked it.

I through some red oak in because I have plenty.All the oaks in the back with red ribbon are dead from gypsy moths.Not much energy today, looks like I start the new year with a cold.HAPPY NEW YEARS ALL.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

homemade said:


> How’s the kuuma running now you had a few weeks to dial it in. Like I’ve said before. I’ll be getting one next year. Was there much of a learning curve to get optimal performance?



Actually I only brought it home on the 21st and I'm far from an expert on the electrical and HVAC side of things, so I'm still getting everything buttoned up. It's been running non-stop since last Friday, so I am just starting to get the hang of it. For now there's a couple things I'm hoping to improve about my installation, so I'm mostly reserving judgement until I get it all the way set up. I will say though that the burn times are very impressive. I load it up at 10:00 at night and still have plenty of coals at 8:00 in the morning. The house has generally dropped to 68 by then, but our house is poorly insulated and has single pane windows.


----------



## homemade

Have you noticed any roller coaster temp spikes and falls through out the burn cycle?


----------



## Ryan'smilling

homemade said:


> Have you noticed any roller coaster temp spikes and falls through out the burn cycle?



PM sent.


----------



## jrider

Hauled out 3 loads today. Added it to the other load from the same place.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Finally getting after this pile of oak, hickory, beech, sugar maple and a little bit of ironwood. Started cutting the weekend before Christmas. Everything in the pictures was logs when we started. 

Plan is to get it all cut and then start splitting. Because its warm and nothing is frozen, going to have to stack were it's at.












sent from a field


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CaseyForrest said:


> Finally getting after this pile of oak, hickory, beech, sugar maple and a little bit of ironwood. Started cutting the weekend before Christmas. Everything in the pictures was logs when we started.
> 
> Plan is to get it all cut and then start splitting. Because its warm and nothing is frozen, going to have to stack were it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field



nice presentation. I like the rural setting. nice grasses.... I see ur wooden work table, bench set up. would like to see more of it and how u use it in your splitting ops...


----------



## CaseyForrest

Thanks.

You can read about the processing station here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CaseyForrest said:


> Thanks. You can read about the processing station here.



appreciate it, interesting thread...


----------



## briantutt

We finally got the pile about half this size split and cleared. Moved all the snow and crap then stacked all these lengths with the grapple closer to the stove and wood stacking area for splitting.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## macattack_ga

It's a mess, but it cleans up ok.
Red oak.


----------



## crowbuster

Glad somebody gets to cut. More rain here tomorrow. Saps gotta be up, we haven't even had winter yet, refuse to tap em yet


----------



## briantutt

macattack_ga said:


> It's a mess, but it cleans up ok.
> Red oak.View attachment 695272
> View attachment 695273


That's a good looking load there!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwilliams

A few truck loads of ash I’ve been scrounging up


----------



## CaseyForrest

Only had about 20 more logs to process in this picture. Got everything cut around 4pm yesterday. For reference, I'm 6'4.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CaseyForrest said:


> Only had about 20 more logs to process in this picture. Got everything cut around 4pm yesterday. For reference, I'm 6'4.



man! you are blown n going. thx for the pix! I like the split pile fire. I always have one going when splitting. summer or winter... the chips go in.


----------



## al-k

16 degrees yesterday but had to get out.
only one pallet but it adds up
I have a new toy coming soon, pics to come.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Start to finish, here's our pile of sugar maple, from April 2017 to this morning.


----------



## Philbert

Nice t


CaseyForrest said:


> Only had about 20 more logs to process in this picture.


Nice to see such an organized process.

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

*Urban firewood - similar, but bit smaller scale;*

start to finish. 8/18 - 12/18. got permission from crew chief to take all the oak out of this huge oak tree removal job just down the street from my place I wanted.






oak limbs sections get cut up into chunks



then split up all the oak into firewood stix...



and stacked it in this shipping crate I converted into a firewood wood shed...



and some nice fireplace heat in the MBR on a cold late fall night


----------



## al-k

As promised new toy has arrived.


only used it about half hour,so far I like it.


----------



## avason

Nice...what kind and size is that beast?


----------



## avason

Was able to zoom. Nice kioti.


----------



## al-k

avason said:


> Nice...what kind and size is that beast?


kioti ck2610 I was going to go bigger but did not want all the emission bull


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> As promised new toy has arrived.View attachment 697387
> View attachment 697388
> View attachment 697389
> only used it about half hour,so far I like it.



no doubt. I like the front jaws.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

avason said:


> Was able to zoom. Nice kioti.



oic, I thought it was a Stihl!... well, color you know... lol


----------



## avason

I 




Finally got the concrete in. ~ 5 years later.


----------



## avason

Most of My wood had been outside since June. On some pallets and metal with tarps. It was a real wet season too. My red oak was growing shrooms on them. It feels really good to get everything under cover and dry. The best part is to not have to mess with pallets on bad grounding. The concrete was worth every penny.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

avason said:


> Most of My wood had been outside since June. On some pallets and metal with tarps. It was a real wet season too. My red oak was growing shrooms on them. It feels really good to get everything under cover and dry. The best part is to not have to mess with pallets on bad grounding. The concrete was worth every penny.



good job! I like the barn and the tractor.  appears u have a wood burning stove in there, too? in shop? pix? concrete job looks well done; smooth!


----------



## avason

No shop just use it mainly for mower, tractor and four wheeler. Now that it has concrete, I’m going to start taking care of it more. Put a work bench in there and put a sliding door in too. Those sliding doors are very expensive though. With the hardware and wood, I estimate about 3-4 bills. 

My next big move will be to install a smoke hood exhaust. I can’t stand the smoke roll out. That was poor planning on my end. Should have put it under the overhang. I’ll have that done in a few weeks hopefully.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

those big winds that drove thru here the other night, dropped this large limb out of a tall oak. straight into the wet soil from rains... 6".... then busted up into pieces. real nice ez oak...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

it made 7 4' or so limb sections... 4" +/- in diameter...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I got it home on my high mountain logger's tractor rig & trailer...  and cut into smaller chunks, size I wanted... then split up what I wanted split...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then cleaned up the splitting wood pile area... and added some bits n pieces to my splitting fire as I culled here n there...



a great afternoon scrounging, hauling and cutting n splitting and stacking some oak firewood. nice cool weather... sunny, too.


----------



## captjack

Here is a before and after. I had my 17yr od boy for an hour or so to help roll those big wet rounds of red oak. After he left I spent some time with the saw noodling the rest of them up so i could manage by my self. I may not be able to walk tomorrow. 3 of the rounds wouldn't go up with the log lift. Im getting to old for this stuff lol I have about 6 cords of the tree tops in nice 12 inch / 18 inch round logs left to split up but thats tomorrows work


----------



## al-k

captjack said:


> After he left I spent some time with the saw noodling the rest of them up so i could manage by my self


Those big rounds are a lot of work , the pile adds up fast though.


----------



## jrider

I have about 8-10 cords worth of big oak like that and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## captjack

yeah had 4 or 5 that my log lift would not pick up - and that is heavy !! That Timber wolf usually tosses em up like nothing


----------



## Jere39

I find myself on a different end of the spectrum than many of you folks, but still I cut/split/stack/burn.

Yesterday I invested a tank of mix in bucking on this big Red Oak that twisted off in a storm this summer: (_Caution 100 seconds of German engineering slicing through 18" of wood_)



I mostly cut off the small end, but walked to the big end to finish up the tank and snap this quick picture:




Today - Well today is applying some Finnish splitting Axe, under the watchful eye of a French Brittany.




And, a quick 52 seconds of some very mature American horsepower wielding that Finnish Axe. I can't (or don't want to) lift these rounds, so I mauled them to manageable size on the ground, then come back for the final splitting with the x27



And, yes, I know I could split much faster if I didn't have to stoop over after almost every split to pick up the large part for a second split. But, I maintain I am working as fast as I *want *to be. Scout and I knock out between 12 and 16 cord per season like this. Don't need more, would rather be here in the woods at this pace than just about anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

captjack said:


> yeah had 4 or 5 that my log lift would not pick up - and that is heavy !! That Timber wolf usually tosses em up like nothing



you are fortunate, imo... to have the lift. so how do u handle the big chunks that you cannot lift with it? cut them first? or? sometimes I get chunks I don't want to lift and so I set up a couple of alum ramps... and roll them up and into place on the I-beam. that usually works pretty good for me.


----------



## captjack

I have a Jd 5400 loader tractor - so I can use forks and just help it up some - most times if someone is helping me we can grab lift and give it jut enough help to get going. If they are really ugly I noodle em up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deputytp

Got the day off!! But.... it’s-40* right now.... New to this forum but I am addicted already!!


----------



## CaseyForrest

Welcome!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Deputytp said:


> Got the day off!! But.... it’s-40* right now.... New to this forum but I am addicted already!!



welcome to the fun Dtp. this is a popular thread. lots of great pix, too. -40F would keep me in front of the fire all day. lol... pix always welcome


----------



## square1

Deputytp said:


> Got the day off!! But.... it’s-40* right now.... New to this forum but I am addicted already!!


Yes, welcome, from another troll. This place can be habit forming, especially during a stretch of weather like we're currently having.


----------



## jr27236

Retired Marine said:


> Thanks, here's a youtube vid of the build and walk around.


Thanks for ruining my day. Lol I still have tarps and nastyness.
That's a great build and great video. Good job


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jr27236 said:


> Thanks for ruining my day. Lol I still have tarps and nastyness.
> That's a great build and great video. Good job



RM's shed: that's an _"U-rahhh!"_ wood shed


----------



## dancan

Today's wood added to the pile 











Lots of no split wood but it'll make heat just the same


----------



## Multifaceted

Only a very small portion of my woodpile, but this is all ax-cut wood, none of it was sawn...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> Only a very small portion of my woodpile, but this is all ax-cut wood, none of it was sawn...



my hat is off to you man! well done! very impressive. that is a sight not seen much these days...


----------



## Multifaceted

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my hat is off to you man! well done! very impressive. that is a sight not seen much these days...



Thank you. I'm shooting for a full cord of wood, or 4 ricks, whichever comes first. Might not be a proper 128ft³, but good enough for me. Once those pallets in the frame full, I'll get to splitting the rest of my saw cut wood, and tackle the rest by ax in the spring.


----------



## Retired Marine

Firewood shed is full for 2020/21


----------



## al-k

I got out today and started all my saws. Fresh fuel and cleaned a couple up. Had to take the 291 and do some cutting.
Not a lot but enjoyed the time out.


----------



## Alex

Got everything that I had left split. Just gotta get the kids to help me stack it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I split up a whole bunch of cedar kindling close to my woodpiles and splitting area. best kindling!


----------



## Scratch

Here's a pic of my woodshed that I fill each year. The shed is 24'x24'x7' high. I have a Central Boiler 6048 butted right up to the corner of it so I keep dry when filling it. We added the bonfire patio this past summer. The back is completely open with a roll up tarp I drop down when it's full. I burn one side per season, (about 12 cords) then refill from the back. I don't split anything unless it won't fit through the stove door.


----------



## Rburg44

Just built this overhang hold 11 to 12 cords when full. Old one was done someone built with scrap wood and was falling down figured it was time to do it since this is the lowest my pile has ever been (slacked off last two years) plan is to cut and split 8 cords this season. Ill put in last four 2x6s in middle section ones i burn/move a lil more wood. Put in center section bc i never was able to get to the middle two rows theyd been there for 6 years till this year so now ill work outta one bay at at time and should be able to rotate it pretty well.


----------



## Multifaceted

Rburg44 said:


> View attachment 715491
> Just built this overhang hold 11 to 12 cords when full. Old one was done someone built with scrap wood and was falling down figured it was time to do it since this is the lowest my pile has ever been (slacked off last two years) plan is to cut and split 8 cords this season. Ill put in last four 2x6s in middle section ones i burn/move a lil more wood. Put in center section bc i never was able to get to the middle two rows theyd been there for 6 years till this year so now ill work outta one bay at at time and should be able to rotate it pretty well.



Looking good, brother!


----------



## moresnow

Not much happening soon in my splitting and stacking areaNo idea why my pics need to be clicked on for viewing? And no idea why they are rotated 90* Matters not. You get the idea.
Now back to the couch! Pre gaming Daytona. Oh yippy. For some reason its not as interesting anymore?


----------



## captjack

My buddy John came over today and helped cut up some oak for next year - now to split it up before the rain and snow comes this week


----------



## al-k

captjack said:


> My buddy John came over today and helped cut up some oak for next year - now to split it up before the rain and snow comes this week
> View attachment 716077


Good thing you have that log lift on the splitter.


----------



## captjack

al-k said:


> Good thing you have that log lift on the splitter.



Yeah and the tractor helps out a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Rburg44 said:


> View attachment 715491
> Just built this overhang hold 11 to 12 cords when full. Old one was done someone built with scrap wood and was falling down figured it was time to do it since this is the lowest my pile has ever been (slacked off last two years) plan is to cut and split 8 cords this season. Ill put in last four 2x6s in middle section ones i burn/move a lil more wood. Put in center section bc i never was able to get to the middle two rows theyd been there for 6 years till this year so now ill work outta one bay at at time and should be able to rotate it pretty well.



looks great! all set to go...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

captjack said:


> My buddy John came over today and helped cut up some oak for next year - now to split it up before the rain and snow comes this week
> View attachment 716077



thanks for posting. liked seeing all those oak chunks!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The wood lot has a 1"-2" base of ice, covered in 3"-4" of snow where I snow blew. 
10"+ else where. 
It's going to be a while. 
I moved two pallets up to the house to use and they were froze down hard. Had to work an edge with the forks and still tore them up.
Enjoyed being out in the sun today doing other stuff, but the driveway is treacherous with ice.


----------



## cantoo

Sandhill, I always set some old 2x6's under all my skids. They don't seem to freeze down as bad and keeps the crates out of the dirt and gravel too. These are my homemade crates so they only have 2 ply 2x4 bunks on the bottom of them. You can just see the 2x6 under these crates.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

you guys continue to remind me of winter and its grasp with your cool wintery foto essays. always enjoy seeing how its done up north of the... Mason-Dixon line.

will be bucking up this Sunday Scrounge... and splitting up that cedar, too. came from a cedar yard door in fence... pretty clean wood. I might smoke up some ribs or chickens with that pecan...


----------



## Sandhill Crane

This coming fall I'll be double stacking pallets, for personal wood use, using the already beat up ones as sacrificial. In the past I've sold my junk wood, but no longer have an outlet for it.
I still split it small enough to fit in a wood stove, but it doesn't stack. It should be seasoned by next fall.
This year we're burning wood I could have sold. 
We usually bring two pallets at a time up. This was prep for the cold snap in January when I knew I would not want to try starting the fork lift below 20º.


----------



## Jere39

Easy part finished - now for the splitting and stacking. Scout is my Chief Security and Standards officer - I cut each round one Scout length




A couple of you folks reporting you hate to burn Oak in another thread must really detest pictures like this. No worries, it makes fine splitting and I get no complaints from warm home owners.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> Easy part finished - now for the splitting and stacking. Scout is my Chief Security and Standards officer - I cut each round one Scout length
> 
> View attachment 716831
> 
> 
> A couple of you folks reporting you hate to burn Oak in another thread must really detest pictures like this. No worries, it makes fine splitting and I get no complaints from warm home owners.


Does he stand there while your cutting lol.
I don't detest it if your talking to me as one of those folks lol. I don't hate burning it, just waiting for it to season .
Personally I'd be getting some boards made out of that or selling the logs and buying firewood with the cash if need be.
I'll be right back with some .


----------



## chipper1

Here's some boards a buddy milled up for me on his bandsaw mill. There's enough to do the other side this yr and this was out of the small end of the butt log, it was a little bigger than the one your dogs on I'd guess though.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Does he stand there while you cutting lol.
> *I don't detest it if your talking to me as one of those folks lol*. I don't hate burning it, just waiting for it to season .
> Personally I'd be getting some boards made out of that or selling the logs and buying firewood with the cash if need be.
> I'll be right back with some .



I was wondering who, too? lol... me? ah heck, I love the stuff... its my 98% go to wood on all fronts...

no kidding, that sure is some nice looking oak trunks... imo, real nice grains!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> Here's some boards a buddy milled up for me on his bandsaw mill. There's enough to do the other side this yr and this was out of the small end of the butt log, it was a little bigger than the one your dogs on I'd guess though.
> View attachment 716885



nice shed!, c. I had seen it in ur pan-o-ramics... other day, but now up close. nice style -

steel or wooden nails?...


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice shed!, c. I had seen it in ur pan-o-ramics... other day, but now up close. nice style -
> 
> steel or wooden nails?...


Steel screws, no pins on this one. I enjoy that sort of thing, but I'm not into taking that much time to build it .


----------



## al-k

Took down yet another oak in the yard. 




and I got it all moved to behind the barn


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Took down yet another oak in the yard. View attachment 717127
> View attachment 717128
> View attachment 717130
> View attachment 717131
> View attachment 717133
> and I got it all moved to behind the barnView attachment 717134


Nice work.
Will you have any of that milled, looks nice.


----------



## al-k

My uncle has a saw mill and in the past I have had many of the big oaks milled. The main part of the house is post and beam and I have made most of the furniture from the left overs from the beams.
Still make a clock here and there but really have no need for lumber.Some of the stuff I have done.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

al-k said:


> My uncle has a saw mill and in the past I have had many of the big oaks milled. The main part of the house is post and beam and I have made most of the furniture from the left overs from the beams.
> Still make a clock here and there but really have no need for lumber.Some of the stuff I have done.View attachment 717173
> View attachment 717174
> View attachment 717172


That's really cool! Makes for great memories to pass along. I have zero skill with cabinetry.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> My uncle has a saw mill and in the past I have had many of the big oaks milled. The main part of the house is post and beam and I have made most of the furniture from the left overs from the beams.
> Still make a clock here and there but really have no need for lumber.Some of the stuff I have done.View attachment 717173
> View attachment 717174
> View attachment 717172


Very nice.
I wouldn't mind doing some woodwork, but I don't have a setup for it, nowhere to store wood inside except the basement and there isn't any outside access.
A pole building is the next construction project I plan on other than some shelves for the basement.


----------



## al-k

Today I got most of it cut up, ready for splitting.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> Today I got most of it cut up, ready for splitting.View attachment 717407



those chunks sure do look ready for some splitting! I like that tractor! is it new? from afar, rear wheels say new, or in excel condition! what is with the box on back? is it a 3-pt? I like how u can stow your saws. if u get a chance, I would like to see some more pix of it. or a link?

also, thot your woodworking/cabinet making nice. the dresser set looks heirloom, but I really like the gun cabinet. you make it from framework up? is in oak?...


----------



## chipper1

Little something to add to the woodpile.
Hope to get it split up before we get the next batch of weather.


----------



## al-k

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> those chunks sure do look ready for some splitting! I like that tractor! is it new? from afar, rear wheels say new, or in excel condition! what is with the box on back? is it a 3-pt? I like how u can stow your saws. if u get a chance, I would like to see some more pix of it. or a link?
> 
> also, thot your woodworking/cabinet making nice. the dresser set looks heirloom, but I really like the gun cabinet. you make it from framework up? is in oak?...


Gun cabinet is solid red oak as is the dresser. All made by me from trees cut on my place. Tractor is new, weight box on 3 point I made those channels to hold the saws.


----------



## square1

chipper1 said:


> Little something to add to the woodpile.
> Hope to get it split up before we get the next batch of weather.
> View attachment 717564


Sounds like you better get it tied down by Sunday or you may have to pick it up at my place


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> Sounds like you better get it tied down by Sunday or you may have to pick it up at my place


Yes sir, I'll be out there working on it today. If it's not finished by sat then my lovely bride and I may be splitting wood for date night  .
She does help so it wouldn't be a problem, but the sun is shinning here already so it should be a nice day to get it all done. 
It does look like it's gonna get pretty crazy with all that wind, fortunately for use we are just into the grand river valley so it's not typically as bad here as other areas.


----------



## al-k

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> those chunks sure do look ready for some splitting! I like that tractor! is it new? from afar, rear wheels say new, or in excel condition! what is with the box on back? is it a 3-pt? I like how u can stow your saws. if u get a chance, I would like to see some more pix of it. or a link?
> 
> also, thot your woodworking/cabinet making nice. the dresser set looks heirloom, but I really like the gun cabinet. you make it from framework up? is in oak?...



Here you go


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> View attachment 717700
> Here you go


I like how the scabbard goes inside the opening.


----------



## motolife313

90% of the wood I collect is for cooking food



the seasoned pile on the left is getting smaller and the pile on the right is getting bigger. I took this pic today after selling 1/4 cord to a guy running a pizza oven


----------



## motolife313

I don’t wanna forget my splitter. Here’s my kindling rack I made and some oak and plum kindling for my smoker, this way it’s much faster getting the food cooking. I’m kinda I’m patient, I put the food on the grill then start my fire


----------



## al-k

motolife313 said:


> 90% of the wood I collect is for cooking foodView attachment 717819
> View attachment 717820
> View attachment 717821
> View attachment 717824
> the seasoned pile on the left is getting smaller and the pile on the right is getting bigger. I took this pic today after selling 1/4 cord to a guy running a pizza oven


That made me think of a BBQ place in Brunswick GA. I used to go to, twin oaks, I wish I had some now. They have a open brick pit about 10' long as I remember.


----------



## chipper1

Well I managed to get the wood all split up as well as a bunch more around the wood splitting area, so I added well over a cord to the pile.
It's hard to see that I added anything to the pile unless you look from the side.
The pictures are from Saturday. I had done all the stuff off the ground to get the trailer in there as well as a little over half the trailer when I took them.


----------



## al-k

Made it up to 30 today so I got out for a bit.


----------



## captjack

Im getting so sick of the rain. I have been pulling from the tossed pile this winter - non of it really seasoned . Starting to get ahead for next year ... but dang this weather sucks


----------



## crowbuster

AMEN ! What have we had, 17 mud seasons this winter? Freeze up or dry up, I need some relief !


----------



## briantutt

Lol, I have about 3 feet of snow in my yard, you guys should get out and split.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

Had quite a bit of wood cut and on the ground. Worst way to do it for me, can't remember what I was thinking. Bucked it all up and have started splitting it. Getting after it pretty good last week or so.

Spot 1




Spot 2




Spot 3




Won't be coming out for a while, it's beautiful out but the ground is awful. This recent drop in weather makes it seem better than it actually is.

Been doing all the cutting with the 028. Sometimes it's nice to get back to the basics.


----------



## gunny100

picture of my firewood


----------



## alderman

One of the wood piles.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

alderman said:


> One of the wood piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, You know you have a big wood pile, when you have to take a photo with a drone. LOL


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Damn, You know you have a big wood pile, when you have to take a photo with a drone. LOL



Too right. And that's just one of the woodpiles.


----------



## cat10ken

DSW said:


> Had quite a bit of wood cut and on the ground. Worst way to do it for me, can't remember what I was thinking. Bucked it all up and have started splitting it. Getting after it pretty good last week or so.
> 
> Spot 1
> 
> View attachment 720255
> 
> 
> Spot 2
> 
> View attachment 720256
> 
> 
> Spot 3
> 
> View attachment 720257
> 
> 
> Won't be coming out for a while, it's beautiful out but the ground is awful. This recent drop in weather makes it seem better than it actually is.
> 
> Been doing all the cutting with the 028. Sometimes it's nice to get back to the basics.


DSW: You have to restack the wood pile; It should be stacked bark-side up. It sheds water better with the curvature of the bark. Stacked the way you do it, the bark loosens up and traps and holds water. Seriously.


----------



## T. Mainus

Took a couple of pictures today of our progress for the year
.


----------



## captjack

T. Mainus said:


> Took a couple of pictures today of our progress for the year
> .View attachment 720774
> View attachment 720776
> View attachment 720778
> View attachment 720780
> View attachment 720782


 how are the bags working for you ? how much are you paying for them ? Im thinking about doing this at my farm for personal use;


----------



## T. Mainus

captjack said:


> how are the bags working for you ? how much are you paying for them ? Im thinking about doing this at my farm for personal use;



Bags are working good. We changed our movement method a little this year, we just move the bags while they are sitting on the pallets as opposed to moving them from the straps while they are hanging. By moving the pallet you put a lot less stress on the bag. The bags would rip a little bit while moving from the straps, but now we eliminated that all together with the change. We paid about $18 a piece for the woodland mills bags, and then we switched over to the Dino bags last year and we can get those for $12 a piece. By switching the transport method we can easily get 3 years out of each bag now.


----------



## captjack

T. Mainus said:


> Bags are working good. We changed our movement method a little this year, we just move the bags while they are sitting on the pallets as opposed to moving them from the straps while they are hanging. By moving the pallet you put a lot less stress on the bag. The bags would rip a little bit while moving from the straps, but now we eliminated that all together with the change. We paid about $18 a piece for the woodland mills bags, and then we switched over to the Dino bags last year and we can get those for $12 a piece. By switching the transport method we can easily get 3 years out of each bag now.



I thought the pallet idea was the way to go- how much in a bag ? 1/3 cord ? does the wood season ok in them ? I burn about 10 cords or less a year. I have a tw5 and elevator and always looking to touch the wood less and less each year


----------



## T. Mainus

Each bag is a face cord/1/3 of a cord. Wood seasons really well. We just did 150 bags of oak that we will sell this fall. The cherry and ash will be ready to go by summertime. Looks like you have a JD 5400, I would think that would be plenty for moving the bags around. You never have to touch the wood again until you burn it, it is a very clean way of doing firewood, no messy piles to deal with. We used to have a TW-5 with the automated biomass conveyor before we got our Powersplit.


----------



## al-k

I just bought six bags from Oesco Inc in ma. They were 14 a bag. Wanted to try them out.


----------



## Philbert

T. Mainus said:


> We just did 150 bags of oak that we will sell this fall.


Looks like a nice, clean set up.

Philbert


----------



## DSW

Next spot split, poplar again






And stacked




Looks like work to me





May just look like a dent but that's quite a bit of wood bucked up




I have 2-3 cord left over from last year. Assuming we stop burning at some point, it's only March after all. Have a cord stacked from earlier this year then I'll have this last couple of cord I've been splitting and I'll be sitting pretty. Then I can just fiddle on some the rest of the year getting ahead again.


----------



## motolife313

Got some cherry I’m speed drying. Might be ready mid summer. 32” bar on the 064


----------



## Ronaldo

motolife313 said:


> Got some cherry I’m speed drying. Might be ready mid summer. 32” bar on the 064View attachment 721347
> View attachment 721348
> View attachment 721349
> View attachment 721353


Smoking wood?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt

motolife313 said:


> Got some cherry I’m speed drying. Might be ready mid summer. 32” bar on the 064View attachment 721347
> View attachment 721348
> View attachment 721349
> View attachment 721353


That is a great looking dog.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW

motolife313 said:


> View attachment 721353



Do you want it to stay in those rounds?

You'd be surprised how slowly it'll dry like that.


----------



## motolife313

Yes 90% of wood I get is for cooking and that’s he’s new to me. Had him 2 weeks, very good looking dog that gets lots of attention when in the city

DSW the wood dries mostly out the ends from what I have learned


----------



## bowtechmadman

Beautiful dog! I think split would dry faster but I don't have any scientific details that would prove I'm right...just my experience.


----------



## chipper1

motolife313 said:


> Got some cherry I’m speed drying. Might be ready mid summer. 32” bar on the 064View attachment 721347
> View attachment 721348
> View attachment 721349
> View attachment 721353


That was a nice size cherry, do you have a lot of them that size there.
That's black cherry right?
Should make some nice wood for the smoker.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> View attachment 717700
> Here you go



thx for close up. did u make it? 1/8th plate? I like the side scabbard to hold the saw's bar!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

motolife313 said:


> *90% of the wood I collect is for cooking food*View attachment 717819
> View attachment 717820
> View attachment 717821
> View attachment 717824
> the seasoned pile on the left is getting smaller and the pile on the right is getting bigger. I took this pic today after selling 1/4 cord to a guy running a pizza oven



ml-that is an amazing stat, imo. I like cooking over hot wood coals. oak and mesquite mostly. smoke with pecan, too. cooking food? who uses it all? that stash would cook up a feast for almost any size crowd! u sell to restaurants? or?... nice pix


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

motolife313 said:


> I don’t wanna forget my splitter. *Here’s my kindling rack I made* and some oak and plum kindling for my smoker, this way it’s much faster getting the food cooking. I’m kinda I’m patient, I put the food on the grill then start my fireView attachment 717856
> View attachment 717855
> View attachment 717857
> View attachment 717858



nice splitter pix. I like the construction of the splitter! noted your idler... 

I got in some old cedar fencing scrounged recently. but nice wood! will be hand splitting it into kindling. I set it up so when the axe goes thru, and it releases the pce... off it flies into the 'catch bin!'... but, lol, I don't always make a basket! each split seems to have a mind of its own. I made some similar kindling couple weeks back. and noted I was breaking in two to make fire in house fireplaces... so this time I cut the cedar a bit shorter in length. if there was a market for pine twig kindling I could make a killing! lol... it drops daily in my yard, 12 big pine trees! but imo... dry split cedar fence slats made into kindling is about the best I have found to date. I keep some cedar kindling 1" or so off a chunk... to spike up a fire if it shows signs of cooling. sometimes that happens. the cedar is like a shot of nitrous... 

plenty of work ahead...

on my newly scrounged and serviced Mac tool cart... great lil mobile kindling bench...



easy splitting, but I always wear leather gloves. once I was real glad I had some thick ones on...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> That made me think of a BBQ place in Brunswick GA. I used to go to, twin oaks, I wish I had some now. They have a open brick pit about 10' long as I remember.



national BBQ day is coming up soon...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

captjack said:


> Im getting so sick of the rain. I have been pulling from the tossed pile this winter - non of it really seasoned . Starting to get ahead for next year ... but dang this weather sucks
> View attachment 719950
> View attachment 719951
> View attachment 719952



good pix, serious ops. enjoyed the foto essay!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

gunny100 said:


> picture of my firewood



thanks! never seen a pix, or pile of firewood I din't like!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

alderman said:


> One of the wood piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



my goodness!!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

DSW said:


> Next spot split, poplar again
> 
> 
> View attachment 720973
> 
> 
> 
> And stacked
> 
> View attachment 720974
> 
> 
> Looks like work to me
> 
> View attachment 720977
> 
> 
> 
> May just look like a dent but that's quite a bit of wood bucked up
> 
> View attachment 720978
> 
> 
> I have 2-3 cord left over from last year. Assuming we stop burning at some point, it's only March after all. Have a cord stacked from earlier this year then I'll have this last couple of cord I've been splitting and I'll be sitting pretty. Then I can just fiddle on some the rest of the year getting ahead again.



and all hand split!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

briantutt said:


> That is a great looking dog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



yeah, I liked the 'dawg in the dust', pix, too. reminds me of UofWa mascot....


----------



## DSW

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and all hand split!




True that. 

Have to bring in the saw from time to time but most of the wood is pretty reasonable.


----------



## motolife313

Got another load of cherry today from a different spot. Hoping she will have the rest of the tree taken down so I can score some more



smoked this steak up while splitting. Used cherry and oak wood. Took about an hour maybe more


----------



## DSW

Pictures won't do this justice but it's an absolute pile of wood.







I've already given my daughter the bad news that in a week she gets to help me stack it on her two week long spring break. 

It won't be until summer or so but I'll be cutting this eventually.




Lotta good firewood in this tree. Underrated wood. Doesn't coal up as well as oak but otherwise it's right there.









I'm sitting pretty now. Eventually get it all bought up to the house. Get back to being well ahead and working on extra at my leisure.


----------



## motolife313

That’s a lot splitting dsw, how u feeling? Got my cherry stacked up and did a small apple pile that I separated because it had some bugs in it and didn’t want it contaminating the rest of some perfect apple. This piece of apple was tuffy. I’m building a custom maul right now for this tough stuff, it’s about 25 pounds and made of 7/8”x4” flat bar
i covered it tonight because it will be raining a lot lol.


----------



## Cowboy254

DSW said:


> Pictures won't do this justice but it's an absolute pile of wood.
> 
> View attachment 722164
> 
> 
> View attachment 722165
> 
> 
> I've already given my daughter the bad news that in a week she gets to help me stack it on her two week long spring break.
> 
> It won't be until summer or so but I'll be cutting this eventually.
> 
> View attachment 722166
> 
> 
> Lotta good firewood in this tree. Underrated wood. Doesn't coal up as well as oak but otherwise it's right there.
> 
> View attachment 722167
> 
> 
> View attachment 722168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting pretty now. Eventually get it all bought up to the house. Get back to being well ahead and working on extra at my leisure.



It is nice to be well ahead. Is that tree beech? Looks a bit dicey to me, how are you planning on getting it down?



motolife313 said:


> That’s a lot splitting dsw, how u feeling? Got my cherry stacked up and did a small apple pile that I separated because it had some bugs in it and didn’t want it contaminating the rest of some perfect apple. This piece of apple was tuffy. I’m building a custom maul right now for this tough stuff, it’s about 25 pounds and made of 7/8”x4” flat barView attachment 722231
> i covered it tonight because it will be raining a lot lol. View attachment 722229
> View attachment 722230
> View attachment 722232



That is the Grand Slam of mauls! We're going to need some vids of it in action.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Slam_(bomb)


----------



## derwoodii

bhah i was standing in my wood pile yesterday sawin lifting and pushing to feel a wack and pain looked down & i was on bull ant nest ffs


----------



## bowtechmadman

Looks to definitely be beech...going to chain or ratchet strap the bottom to keep it together while you drop it? Agreed, makes some good firewood.


----------



## Saiso

We’re running low on firewood so I had to buy a little bit. Got soaked on the way here because of wet roads, but out drying all week before I put it in the wood shelter. Splitting whenever I have a few spare minutes.


----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> We’re running low on firewood so I had to buy a little bit. Got soaked on the way here because of wet roads, but out drying all week before I put it in the wood shelter. Splitting whenever I have a few spare minutes.


If someone who didn't have a need to have a truck/trailer and saws for property maintenance I'd recommend they buy wood out of season around here. It's not really worth it when you look at all the effort that goes into getting a cord of firewood when you could buy a few cords delivered for 150-200.
Personally I like running saws/equipment, so that's a big part of it for me, it's some good exercise too.
Good thing you were able to find some, around here the supply is getting pretty low because it was cold so early.

Edit, that's 150-200 each cord.


----------



## Saiso

chipper1 said:


> If someone who didn't have a need to have a truck/trailer and saws for property maintenance I'd recommend they buy wood out of season around here. It's not really worth it when you look at all the effort that goes into getting a cord of firewood when you could buy a few cords delivered for 150-200.
> Personally I like running saws/equipment, so that's a big part of it for me, it's some good exercise too.
> Good thing you were able to find some, around here the supply is getting pretty low because it was cold so early.


Supply is low here and what’s left tends to be outside under a tarp. This should unstuck us. And yeah, I cut and had more in our wood shelter but ran out early. Everyone around here started burning early too.


----------



## bigbadbob

Saiso said:


> Supply is low here and what’s left tends to be outside under a tarp. This should unstuck us. And yeah, I cut and had more in our wood shelter but ran out early. Everyone around here started burning early too.


You must be out east,,, mild here this year,, its 48f rite now sno is going fast,, what little we have, in Kamloops,, supposed to be over 60 next week.
I got about 3 Xtra cords,,,in case,, and lots in the wood shed,,aka wood house


----------



## chipper1

Saiso said:


> Supply is low here and what’s left tends to be outside under a tarp. This should unstuck us. And yeah, I cut and had more in our wood shelter but ran out early. Everyone around here started burning early too.


Mines outside under a tarp, and it's ready to burn. I need to haul a little in tonight, wish I would have last night or this morning, it's 46f out now so it's pretty muddy on the way to the pile .
I think I'll grab a bin and drive it around to the drive with the tractor so I don't make a mess of the yard/drive in the front.


----------



## chipper1

bigbadbob said:


> You must be out east,,, mild here this year,, its 48f rite now sno is going fast,, what little we have, in Kamloops,, supposed to be over 60 next week.
> I got about 3 Xtra cords,,,in case,, and lots in the wood shed,,aka wood house


Supposed to hit 64 here thursday .
I got all my dry stuff in the wood tent lol, hope to have a couple yrs worth in the wood shed this summer, that will make it pretty nice for next yr. I'd like to find some plastic pallets to put down on the floor, it would be nice to pour concrete, but I'm saving for my pole barn.


----------



## Saiso

bigbadbob said:


> You must be out east,,, mild here this year,, its 48f rite now sno is going fast,, what little we have, in Kamloops,, supposed to be over 60 next week.
> I got about 3 Xtra cords,,,in case,, and lots in the wood shed,,aka wood house


Yeah, east coast. Was a long hard winter for most. I’m on parental leave. Lots of snow, cold temps, early and hopefully not too late.


----------



## Jere39

Finished sawing up this oak that fell a while ago, ran out of fuel before taking down the 12' tall stump there behind Scout:







Quartered several of the rounds so I can lift them for precision splitting with the Fiskars.


----------



## DSW

motolife313 said:


> That’s a lot splitting dsw, how u feeling?View attachment 722232



Tired.  

That's a tank. You've got to do a steel handle for that hoss.



Cowboy254 said:


> It is nice to be well ahead. Is that tree beech? Looks a bit dicey to me, how are you planning on getting it down?





bowtechmadman said:


> Looks to definitely be beech...going to chain or ratchet strap the bottom to keep it together while you drop it? Agreed, makes some good firewood.




Yeah, Beech. They really struggle around here. You can walk a property and see Oaks, Hickories, Ash, Maple, and Poplar just shooting for the sky and straight as can be and then see Beech littered in between without a single log in them and looking like they've been poisoned.

Assuming mother nature doesn't get to it first. I'll just drop one side at a time above the hollow. Don't expect it to be all that exciting. I'm sure I just made it tougher by saying that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> If someone who didn't have a need to have a truck/trailer and saws for property maintenance I'd recommend they buy wood out of season around here. It's not really worth it when you look at all the effort that goes into getting a cord of firewood when you could buy a few cords delivered for 150-200. *Personally I like running saws/equipment, so that's a big part of it for me, it's some good exercise too.* Good thing you were able to find some, around here the supply is getting pretty low because it was cold so early. Edit, that's 150-200 each cord.



yup, u r right chipper! for ave homeowner, just buy some. coming back from my farm last night... I stopped at an outlying Shell. they had wrapped firewood piles outside. not big, small wbarrow or so. I asked them about it... cost, etc.  $3.99 a bundle! clean wood. maybe oak. 1-1 1/2" size..., maybe 16" or so long. bundle 4-5" in diam. for less than a dinner date out on the town, an enterprising individual with a fireplace in the LR, a few bundles... and a nice bottle of wine... could easily set the mood for late night paintings and etching viewing...  

it is more than just running the saws for me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I am still waiting to get latest scrounge cut up into pieces. branches to some of you, firewood to me! 

but with tomorrow's rains coming in I did dry up my kindling chunks, organize the wood for cutting and cleaned up all the sawdust from cutting up the kindling blocks. dry sawdust is easier to clean up that wet!

had a fire going all afternoon and early evening - tending to spring clean up, mowing, etc...

I am with the tv weatherman... hope this rains will wash off some of the pollen. oak and pine pollen is most of it...


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yup, u r right chipper! for ave homeowner, just buy some. coming back from my farm last night... I stopped at an outlying Shell. they had wrapped firewood piles outside. not big, small wbarrow or so. I asked them about it... cost, etc.  $3.99 a bundle! clean wood. maybe oak. 1-1 1/2" size..., maybe 16" or so long. bundle 4-5" in diam. for less than a dinner date out on the town, an enterprising individual with a fireplace in the LR, a few bundles... and a nice bottle of wine... could easily set the mood for late night paintings and etching viewing...
> 
> it is more than just running the saws for me...


Those bundles are a lot more than that here, usually 5.99 is the min I see them for.
I got a couple bundles up to the house and brought a couple sticks of elm back from the neighbors, one in the picture and another smaller one, I had to take the rest of the notch and a round off the other end off to get it and my tractor still won't lift it , maybe I need a bigger tractor .
The bin had about two fill ups worth for the wood shelf in the house, it holds a little under a 1/4 cord, my tractor has a hard time with these too, but it can at least lift it.
The cutie in the pic is my 6yr old.


----------



## bowtechmadman

As I'm sure you know that lift capacity will increase if you get that bucket off and just run forks...
I have a couple of those steel bins (call them AB6's at work) and my Kubota L3600 lifts them without too much trouble but I just run forks when moving them. That a skidding winch on the back?


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Those bundles are a lot more than that here, usually 5.99 is the min I see them for.
> I got a couple bundles up to the house and brought a couple sticks of elm back from the neighbors, one in the picture and another smaller one, I had to take the rest of the notch and a round off the other end off to get it and my tractor still won't lift it , maybe I need a bigger tractor .
> The bin had about two fill ups worth for the wood shelf in the house, it holds a little under a 1/4 cord, my tractor has a hard time with these too, but it can at least lift it.
> The cutie in the pic is my 6yr old.
> View attachment 722586
> View attachment 722587


I'd consider 3pt forks if it's rated for the weight.


----------



## chipper1

bowtechmadman said:


> As I'm sure you know that lift capacity will increase if you get that bucket off and just run forks...
> I have a couple of those steel bins (call them AB6's at work) and my Kubota L3600 lifts them without too much trouble but I just run forks when moving them. That a skidding winch on the back?


Right on it's also a long way from the pins, the right deal just hasn't come along when I'm ready, you got an extra set .
I ran into a situation last summer when I had a 3pt power rake I had to lift onto a different trailer because I had a flat on my ramp trailer. I ended up removing the bucket to lift the power rake because when I initially took it off the trailer I had the skidding winch on and it was no problem. That was a long night as I had to get the power rake back to the rental location off 84th st pull tractor off the trailer then unload the power rake, reattach the bucket reload the tractor, and then back to my place in Lowell to drop the tractor and trailer, then back to walker where I go the flat, hook to the trailer and then ratchet strap the axle because no-one had a spare for the large 5 bolt pattern on Sunday . It was a very long day, but I got it done.
Yes, winch on the back. I could have easily drug that down the rd but it would have got dirt in the bark and trashed my accessory drive, then I would have had to roll it into the place it's sitting now.
Sure is nice having these little bota's around, I'm grateful.


sixonetonoffun said:


> I'd consider 3pt forks if it's rated for the weight.


I've considered it as they would work alright, but I don't have a good place to store them and I'd rather not be switching 3pt implements any more than I already do.


----------



## rwoods

motolife313 said:


> ... I’m building a custom maul right now for this tough stuff, it’s about 25 pounds and made of 7/8”x4” flat bar ... [/ATTACH]View attachment 722232



Not sure I could even swing the handle that beast is going to require. Ron


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rwoods said:


> Not sure I could even swing the handle that beast is going to require. Ron



I was wondering about the handle, too!


----------



## motolife313

Tested it out tonight. Seems to work I’m going to get a oak or hickory 2x4, had a hard time finding local tho . We demoed a house 5 years ago and excavator operater was good enough to save the wood. House could have been 60 years old + and that’s where this Doug Fir 2x4 handle came from


its a 24 pound maul Head


----------



## al-k

Nice job on the welding.


----------



## Jere39

If you are swinging that maul head with a 2x4 handle: you are a different sized guy with different sized hands, arms, upper body than I. That looks like a real work-out before it strikes wood. Nice you can make it yourself and put it to use.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Holy crow...that's a big splitter. Might be cheaper to rent a hydro. splitter than renting the New England Patriots Offensive line to swing that.


----------



## Be Stihl

Very nice welding job, man they look sweet! Tig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motolife313

Ya it’s a tig and thanks! That’s the only type of welding I do. And the handle will get thinned down. I was going to start a thread on it and show it off when I got the handle made


----------



## chipper1

Welders gone wild.
Nice looking welds, as far as practical, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Pipe handle and it may still bend.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Pipe handle and it may still bend.


Stainless, it would look cool as the wedge .


----------



## moresnow

Rectangular steel tubing perhaps? Superb welding.


----------



## motolife313

That 2x4 did have a bit of a stress rise and I left a tiny band saw undercut. I milled some oak today and used that. wood will dampen vibration much less


need some practice with that cheap circular saw lol.


----------



## al-k

Back about 30 years ago I made a soft ball bat out of oak. It was a real slugger. It broke on the first hit. My maple ax handle lasted about 40 hits before it broke.


----------



## Be Stihl

Hickory!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman

Ash along with Hickory would also probably make for a durable handle.


----------



## Jere39

A couple days ago in this thread I posted a picture/video of me hauling some splits in the snow. Well, March in PA is fickle - today I was splitting and removed my flannel, down to just my t-shirt, and sweated it through too.





Scout and I aren't ready for this kind of weather. So, I put the Fiskars and maul away and took a motorcycle road to check the condition of the local "Improved" roads.


----------



## chipper1

Jere39 said:


> A couple days ago in this thread I posted a picture/video of me hauling some splits in the snow. Well, March in PA is fickle - today I was splitting and removed my flannel, down to just my t-shirt, and sweated it through too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 723166
> 
> 
> Scout and I aren't ready for this kind of weather. So, I put the Fiskars and maul away and took a motorcycle road to check the condition of the local "Improved" roads.


That's awesome.
Scout still hasn't moved lol.


----------



## gunny100

hole **** big pile firewood


----------



## gunny100

gunny100 said:


> hole **** big pile firewood


big F.ucken pile of firewood


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Neighbors who didn't plow this year really paid the price.

Getting stuck and shoveling a daily for his family. (4 drivers)

Finally got his 3pt blower on and it seems to have bent the pto or something keeps walking off. 150hp tractor with as 540rpm adapter on a 1000rpm tractor... Need I say more?

He in a rush pulled 1 daughter's car bent a rear control arm so wheel was turned not a good place to chain! We replaced it today no big deal.

Used his 3pt blower as a box plow at night without working rear lights. Hit a plow on an old dodge one of his buddies is storing there. Bent the plow all to shoot.

After we fixed his daughter's car we had to push n shovel to get it out. Then same with the other daughters car.

I didn't say much about any of it to him. But I did tell the daughter who's car we fixed she should just go stay at Grandma's for a couple weeks.

Life's to short to make all that extra work for yourself!


----------



## Rburg44

Four loads split and stacked today. 2 for me 2 for a buddy first load was mainly oak and ash second load was a mix of hickory, cherry and walnut. Decided i wanted a new rear window while i was at it too!


----------



## square1

Kept looking at the window pic and hoping it was just a reflection, then finished reading your post. Nope!


----------



## chucker

Rburg44 said:


> View attachment 723387
> View attachment 723386
> View attachment 723385
> 
> 
> Four loads split and stacked today. 2 for me 2 for a buddy first load was mainly oak and ash second load was a mix of hickory, cherry and walnut. Decided i wanted a new rear window while i was at it too!


that expensive window rack just became cheap....


----------



## captjack

few more cords split tonight. getting down to the last of the 3 ft round oak logs i got laying around - man i hate those things


----------



## al-k

captjack said:


> few more cords split tonight. getting down to the last of the 3 ft round oak logs i got laying around - man i hate those things View attachment 723471


They are a pain but I like all the heart wood, bark sucks.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> They are a pain but I like all the heart wood, bark sucks.



Absolutely agree. Big stuff is a lot of work but great for those with the time and the inclination.


----------



## avason

Rburg44 said:


> View attachment 723387
> View attachment 723386
> View attachment 723385
> 
> 
> Four loads split and stacked today. 2 for me 2 for a buddy first load was mainly oak and ash second load was a mix of hickory, cherry and walnut. Decided i wanted a new rear window while i was at it too!


Sorry about the rear window. I’ve done that a couple of times. Get a headache rack for sure!!


----------



## farmer steve

Made my own rack for when i haul wood. Can you say cheap a$$?


----------



## Deleted member 117362

farmer steve said:


> Made my own rack for when i haul wood. Can you say cheap a$$?
> View attachment 723660


Very good idea, do you own a patent, or may I copy it?


----------



## bear1998

farmer steve said:


> Made my own rack for when i haul wood. Can you say cheap a$$?
> View attachment 723660


Steve needs them on the outside of his bed also....


----------



## farmer steve

Duce said:


> Very good idea, do you own a patent, or may I copy it?


HaHa. Go for it. that one is 3-4 years old and may get replaced for next year. i stihl try to keep wood from hitting it but you can see some cracks in it. i used 2x3's trimmed for in the pockets and locust boards to fasten the lattice to.


----------



## al-k

I finished number 3 wood box. About 1/4 cord per box, wish it could be more but it's about all my tractor will take. Tilt is the weak point even with only 42" forks.


----------



## motolife313

Rburg44 said:


> View attachment 723387
> View attachment 723386
> View attachment 723385
> 
> 
> Four loads split and stacked today. 2 for me 2 for a buddy first load was mainly oak and ash second load was a mix of hickory, cherry and walnut. Decided i wanted a new rear window while i was at it too!



Install one of these and you won’t have a headache from worrying about having to put another window in. I made this one myself, some people call them headache racks others call then cab guards


----------



## al-k

Made it out and did some more splitting.

The pile is getting smaller.


----------



## square1

al-k said:


> The pile is getting smaller.


That's one way to look at it


----------



## avason

I’m surprised with rounds like that you don’t run that thing vertically. Really liking that tractor! Snow should be gone by this weekend And hopefully dry enough to work.


----------



## al-k

I like that little kioti more and more. Just kinda playing to see what works. I don't like to squat it hurts my knees. I was using the bucket and scooping from the pile.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos

I had 5+ cords stacked last fall. We went through about 2.5 cords this winter. I still have 1.5+ cords of Silver Maple and a cord of Ash & Beech (mixed) remaining.


I scrounged this up over the last 4 months. I estimate 4-5 cords. Beech, Ash, Mulberry, and various flavors of Maple - with some Oak, Walnut, Apple(?), and Cedar for flavor. The Cedar will end up in the camping wood pile.

The Beech, Ash, Oak, and Walnut is from trees that were dropped in 2015, so those are almost stove ready. The Maple should be ready to burn winter 2019-2020 if needed (doubt it though). The Mulberry will be for winter 2020-2021 at the earliest.

I have my work cut out for me. I'm going to_ try_ to get this split & stacked before June.


----------



## friendlywithbears

Work in progress...wish I could say I felled it  but this is what I'm hoping is around 10ish cords from clearing our new building site.


----------



## Be Stihl

Not a whole lot of wood, about 1 cord I believe. I just hope this Hickory is ready by winter, it has been cut since January and seems to be dryish already. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motolife313

Nice stack job. Are you going to put a cover over it when rains?


----------



## Jeffkrib

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I had 5+ cords stacked last fall. We went through about 2.5 cords this winter. I still have 1.5+ cords of Silver Maple and a cord of Ash & Beech (mixed) remaining.
> 
> 
> I scrounged this up over the last 4 months. I estimate 4-5 cords. Beech, Ash, Mulberry, and various flavors of Maple - with some Oak, Walnut, Apple(?), and Cedar for flavor. The Cedar will end up in the camping wood pile.
> 
> The Beech, Ash, Oak, and Walnut is from trees that were dropped in 2015, so those are almost stove ready. The Maple should be ready to burn winter 2019-2020 if needed (doubt it though). The Mulberry will be for winter 2020-2021 at the earliest.
> 
> I have my work cut out for me. I'm going to_ try_ to get this split & stacked before June.
> 
> View attachment 724290
> 
> View attachment 724291
> 
> View attachment 724292
> 
> View attachment 724293
> 
> View attachment 724294


Driving down the street..... oh look a big stack of wood someone’s trying to get rid of.
Probably best you get it to the back yard ASAP.


----------



## Be Stihl

motolife313 said:


> Nice stack job. Are you going to put a cover over it when rains?



Gonna try to tarp it during rainy times, we will see how that goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

I split most of my wood on the court where it's hard and level, then move it down over the hill out of site. I have racks for 10+ cord. Plus the 2 cord wood shed and 5 cord wrap around deck on my big shed.


----------



## al-k

Looks like the tire on that splitter needs more than air. LOL


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> Looks like the tire on that splitter needs more than air. LOL


Yeah, old pic. It got new shoes and bearings last fall. Tracks better now.


----------



## al-k

I got a couple hours in before it got muddy.


----------



## briantutt

Wife and I did some cutting splitting stacking last 2 days now that snow has melted where I pushed it off the yard. Long logs were piled right to where the log lift sits when we started saturday.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rburg44

Cut down, drug out of woods into field and bucked 3 cherrys and 2 oaks all “steering wheel” sized should make quick work of them this week. Hoping injust brought in my last load into house today! While i was at it i moved a lil less then a 1/2 cord that was my overflow pile into woodshed today.


----------



## Jakers

Spent some quality time at the wood pile. Half was done in the fall and the rest this mud... I mean spring. The stuff on the left is mostly hard wood (oak, ash, and hackberry) with some spruce mixed in. In the middle there is some silver maple mixed in and the right end is one poplar tree, one small basswood, and the rest is all the limb wood <12" from 3 cottonwood trees. I'm guessing I split up 3 cords of cottonwood between Saturday and today. I have another pile that's 1/3 this size split up last fall too, all hardwood. Ran short this year, won't happen next year. 

Edit: sorry for the neck twister... they're right on my phone


----------



## Jere39

Got some final splitting for the season done, all under the watchful eye of my head of security:


----------



## Philbert

Heard of an Irish _Setter_, but not a _Splitter_!

Philbert


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Ronaldo

Northerner said:


>


That's pretty impressive....what kind of trees?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbroke

Ran out of room. Started a new pile. Not as fancy as most of yours but it works for me


----------



## motolife313

Jere39 said:


> Got some final splitting for the season done, all under the watchful eye of my head of security:
> 
> View attachment 725675


Is that red oak? The white oak around here has pours like that.


----------



## chucker

Northerner said:


>


that's some quick cords with nice straight aspen like that, about 4 to a cord butted up 4 feet high pole length.... must be a good 7 sticks @ 14" bottoms!


----------



## Northerner

Ronaldo said:


> That's pretty impressive....what kind of trees?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Aspen, or poplar. Whatever u wanna call it.


----------



## Northerner

chucker said:


> that's some quick cords with nice straight aspen like that, about 4 to a cord butted up 4 feet high pole length.... must be a good 7 sticks @ 14" bottoms!



The big ones r closer to 24”.


----------



## chucker

Northerner said:


> The big ones r closer to 24”.


even better !! two pole lengths to a cord @ 7++ sticks per … they look like some sound bolts @/after the second stick. all going to firewood or bolts and pulp?


----------



## Jere39

motolife313 said:


> Is that red oak? The white oak around here has pours like that.



It is Red Oak, and if you are asking about "pores" I guess I'm not seeing them in the picture, or in the stacks and stacks of wood that came from this same tree. It twisted off about 16' above the ground about a year ago. I cut it up, split, and stacked it through the winter as time permitted. I finally cut down that 32" diameter, 16' tall trunk on Saturday, and finished up splitting it this morning. So, that pile that Scout is on is the wood from the trunk that sat exposed for about 10 months with a twisted off top. Maybe/probably rain and snow melt filtered down from the top of the tree.

I think you can see the trunk as it stood, and just accidentally see the twisted and snapped off top in the background in this picture:




Maybe what you are seeing is the result of a year of absorbing rain from the exposed top???


----------



## motolife313

Pours like this. Looks like that’s what I’m seeing when I zoom in. Just wasn’t sure if red oak had them


----------



## Mitch1001

Why does seeing nice firewood ranks drying under cover give me the warm and fuzzies....Can't stop looking through this thread... on page 30


----------



## Be Stihl

motolife313 said:


> Pours like this. Looks like that’s what I’m seeing when I zoom in. Just wasn’t sure if red oak had themView attachment 725981



I have some red oak that looks identical to that, I see the same features in other oaks like Pin oak but not as big and pronounced. That is here in KY so not sure if it is a tree thing or a regional thing??
That type of oak seems to dry a little faster than the ones with smaller “pores or rays” whatever they are called. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbroke

chucker said:


> even better !! two pole lengths to a cord @ 7++ sticks per … they look like some sound bolts @/after the second stick. all going to firewood or bolts and pulp?


how many feet are you figuring the length at? thanks


----------



## chucker

flatbroke said:


> how many feet are you figuring the length at? thanks


100" as a stick, to a 3" top for firewood... bolts up to 8" and 6" at times when the market is slow for the Amish. as they make furniture out of it and v groove paneling... the rest of the pole goes for pulp/firewood which ever pays better..


----------



## al-k

motolife313 said:


> Pours like this. Looks like that’s what I’m seeing when I zoom in. Just wasn’t sure if red oak had themView attachment 725981


That looks like gypsy mouth eggs on that wood your holding up.


----------



## motolife313

Got almost a cord in apple on this pile. This apple I got yesterday had a lot of burl. I’m guessing it will take a couple years to season. Didn’t split much of it. The little 171 has been working great. It’s a little picky on being oil rich but that’s my only complaint. Chain stays sharp on it and tight. Hardley uses any oil. 2-1 for sure. I always put oil and gas at the same time tho. My 064 is 1–1 on gas/ bar oil seems like.


----------



## Jakers

motolife313 said:


> Got almost a cord in apple on this pile. This apple I got yesterday had a lot of burl. I’m guessing it will take a couple years to season. Didn’t split much of it. The little 171 has been working great. It’s a little picky on being oil rich but that’s my only complaint. Chain stays sharp on it and tight. Hardley uses any oil. 2-1 for sure. I always put oil and gas at the same time tho. My 064 is 1–1 on gas/ bar oil seems like. View attachment 726610
> View attachment 726612
> View attachment 726611
> View attachment 726613


If your apple wood dries anything like the stuff I have around here, it will dry fine in one summer season. I really like Apple wood. It seems to dry fast for a hard, dense wood. It also seems to resist re-absorbing water from sitting on the ground or getting rained on


----------



## motolife313

Ya I just checked on some apple I got last April or March and says 16 percent when I cut the wood in half with the chop saw. I no that tarp didn’t blow off much and it stayed dry, I was surprised.

This stuff is mainly burls tho which I’m guessing will take much longer to dry. I think the burls will burn slow


----------



## dstrick

Have about half cord remaining to split. Load delivered Thursday afternoon. Rented the splitter. Still deciding which type to buy.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dstrick said:


> Have about half cord remaining to split. Load delivered Thursday afternoon. Rented the splitter. Still deciding which type to buy.



hey! ~ liked those pix in the pines from Maple Valley. am from the other side of Renton on up the hill, other side of the I5 and 99... Burien! always like to see Wa pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got caught up with some of my firewood making the other day. fate has brought me some small shopping karts and one larger. the 2 smaller I serviced and made them into roll around wood sheds. I had them to the side of where I dumped this. then decided to put into kart. viola! its fun to be able to roll your woodshed around at will. even if its on the smaller scale of things.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

soon we had a fire going...


----------



## flatbroke

dstrick said:


> Have about half cord remaining to split. Load delivered Thursday afternoon. Rented the splitter. Still deciding which type to buy.


how did you like that iron and oak splitter? what other make splitter did you try?


----------



## dstrick

flatbroke said:


> how did you like that iron and oak splitter? what other make splitter did you try?


It was the 22 ton V/H. I don’t know exact model number. It has a high working beam that’s very comfortable in horizontal mode. We split about four cord yesterday and we will use tired MTD bastard of a machine from neighbor to finish the rest.


----------



## flatbroke

dstrick said:


> It was the 24 ton V/H. I don’t know exact model number. It has a high working beam that’s very comfortable in horizontal mode. We split about four cord yesterday and we will use tired MTD bastard of a machine from neighbor to finish the rest.


So you didn’t use the 22ton iron oak splitter?


----------



## dstrick

flatbroke said:


> So you didn’t use the 22ton iron oak splitter?


I just looked at my picture again, yes, 22 ton.


----------



## al-k

All most goter done. Some of it was frozen to the ground, the yard to muddy to bring the tractor out.


----------



## cornfused

Ash all split up.... about 3/4 cord.

hedge & mulberry next!!


----------



## Multifaceted

Finally getting around to my log pile - separating by species. Here is a bunch of Ash:















I can finally see the oak I had buried!


----------



## Jere39

I sawed this dead oak down mid-Winter with every intention of getting to it. But, it is on an inconvenient (steep) hillside down over from my driveway. So, I kind of avoided it till today.

_(54 seconds of 8x speeded up guy hopping back and forth over log to avoid briars and large limb knots)_



I hate to think of manhandling these up the hill (it isn't all that far, but every step has to be carefully chosen to keep from falling. As it is, two of the rounds went rogue and rolled down the hill probably too far for me to bother retrieving. Any Cross Fit'ers in the vicinity want a great work out?

I'll likely end up halving, or maybe even quartering these right here for the carry. After Action snapshot:


----------



## al-k

Jere39 said:


> I sawed this dead oak down mid-Winter with every intention of getting to it. But, it is on an inconvenient (steep) hillside down over from my driveway. So, I kind of avoided it till today.
> 
> _(54 seconds of 8x speeded up guy hopping back and forth over log to avoid briars and large limb knots)_
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to think of manhandling these up the hill (it isn't all that far, but every step has to be carefully chosen to keep from falling. As it is, two of the rounds went rogue and rolled down the hill probably too far for me to bother retrieving. Any Cross Fit'ers in the vicinity want a great work out?
> 
> I'll likely end up halving, or maybe even quartering these right here for the carry. After Action snapshot:
> 
> View attachment 727407



I know what you mean, its the story of my life living on a mountain. Would have nice if you could have dragged it up in a couple of pieces


----------



## crowbuster

Multifaceted said:


> Finally getting around to my log pile - separating by species. Here is a bunch of Ash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally see the oak I had buried!



and even had some good help I see. Very nice


----------



## Jere39

al-k said:


> I know what you mean, its the story of my life living on a mountain. *Would have nice if you could have dragged it up in a couple of pieces*



This is the 6th dead oak I have taken off this hill side. I was primarily removing them before the fell on their own and took out my utility lines. For the first several, I used my extreme low-tech hand crank winch on my log arch to slowly drag 8' sections up the hill. I had my son on the crank handle, and he has declared he wasn't coming home again till I had the last one done myself. I know an electric winch would have worked better, don't have one. Also a raised winch point would have helped too. But, here on my low budget operation, I like to not out-spend my revenue stream.


----------



## flatbroke

that will lay out nice with 16 inch sticks


----------



## Multifaceted

crowbuster said:


> and even had some good help I see. Very nice


Lol

She helps out with running the burn barrels to knock down the perpetual brush pile, plus when it's good and hot it takes care of the stacks of bark that I accumulate. Splitting? Not so much. She's great at splitting kindling, though


----------



## dstrick

4 cord of big leaf maple and 6.5 Douglas fir put up. Some of the northwest’s finest. We’ll get the top of the long stack covered with tarps tomorrow. The high center let’s the water roll off.


----------



## Be Stihl

I think I’m finished adding to the pile, at least that’s what ima telling the wife!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

was up at the farm Wednesday. there my woodpile, splitting area is often where ever it happens to be. this big oak is always dropping something. I plant to sculpt it some soon and some good limbs will come out. top out a couple of other tall oaks, too. should be plenty firewood. I culled out this from its base so I could mow that area, too... hauled the scab to the burn pile and hauled the oak to Houston and added it to my firewood. waste not, want not!

special wood, from a special place!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Be Stihl said:


> I think I’m finished adding to the pile, at least that’s what ima telling the wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



looks good! am reading Norwegian Wood Chopping, Stacking... lots of neat wood piles stacks shown in the book!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> Lol
> 
> *She helps out with running the burn barrels* to knock down the perpetual brush pile, plus when it's good and hot it takes care of the stacks of bark that I accumulate. Splitting? Not so much. *She's great at splitting kindling, though*



I liked the burn barrels working. I always like to have a fire going when gathering or splitting wood. heck, I even like a fire going when just having a  ! lol... kindling is important. I consider it to be one of the most important phases of a good fire. I use 3 types. pine needles first on the paper, then cedar and then small oak or pine twigs, etc. and I make plenty of... good fires, and often. temp outside don't matter to me. August and 98f? great day for a campfire...

'ok then, here's the paper wapsed, now where is the kindling?..."


----------



## Saiso

Be Stihl said:


> I think I’m finished adding to the pile, at least that’s what ima telling the wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww, so pretty!


----------



## hunter72

Getting started and back in shape, a little noodling and splitting. My buddy does not get the work out I do but love the company. 




Work this pile up before going in the woods to get more and it will be old dead Oak with on bark, almost like a rock.


----------



## keegantimber

Be Stihl said:


> I think I’m finished adding to the pile, at least that’s what ima telling the wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive read a little and watched some vids on building this type of wood stack system. Obviously you like them. Presently getting ready to stack some wood with limited space. Can you give me some tips please ?


----------



## Multifaceted

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks good! am reading Norwegian Wood Chopping, Stacking... lots of neat wood piles stacks shown in the book!
> View attachment 727921



Great book! I also utilize holzhausen stacks.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dstrick said:


> 4 cord of big leaf maple and 6.5 Douglas fir put up. Some of the northwest’s finest. We’ll get the top of the long stack covered with tarps tomorrow. The high center let’s the water roll off.



nice pix! enjoyed seeing it. I see u even have some kitchen wood, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hunter72 said:


> Getting started and back in shape, a little noodling and splitting. My buddy does not get the work out I do but love the company. View attachment 728065
> View attachment 728066
> View attachment 728067
> View attachment 728068
> View attachment 728069
> Work this pile up before going in the woods to get more and it will be old dead Oak with on bark, almost like a rock.



nice set up. I like the setting, too. your dog's contentment echos that it must be a happy place!


----------



## hunter72

Thank you
It is the family farm . My niece lives in the white farm house and my brother lives in another farm house on the property. I built this cedar sided home back in the winter of 1979/80
Good place for the kids to grow up and be in 4H , it taught them a lot about life.


----------



## rarefish383

motolife313 said:


> Got almost a cord in apple on this pile. This apple I got yesterday had a lot of burl. I’m guessing it will take a couple years to season. Didn’t split much of it. The little 171 has been working great. It’s a little picky on being oil rich but that’s my only complaint. Chain stays sharp on it and tight. Hardley uses any oil. 2-1 for sure. I always put oil and gas at the same time tho. My 064 is 1–1 on gas/ bar oil seems like. View attachment 726610
> View attachment 726612
> View attachment 726611
> View attachment 726613


Sipping oil on the bar and chain is not a good thing. Your big saw is where it should be. I have saws that my Dad bought back in the 70's and went through 20 years of commercial use and then I've been pounding on them ever since, with the original bars. Flip the saw upside down, there should be an adjustment screw for the oiler, open it up all the way. You don't need the newest, bestest, bar oil. Back in the day we used the cheapest 10W30. Most people think of the bar oil as just a lubricant, it also carries heat of the bar. The oil flying off the end of the bar is cooling the bar by taking heat with it. You can never have too much oil on the bar.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hunter72 said:


> Thank you *It is the family farm* . My niece lives in the white farm house and my brother lives in another farm house on the property. *I built this cedar sided home back in the winter of 1979/80* Good place for the kids to grow up and be in 4H , it taught them a lot about life.



nice to see the farm is still in family hands. I hate it when the g-parents don't pass it on, but just sell it. then their kids and the g-ks loose it. I remember one day at church pot-luck brunch... sitting across from a guy. his kids. we got to talking. I said something about the day. he said, well they were headed out to the farm. last day to visit the farm. his parents had sold the ol homestead!

I could tell he was going to miss it!

I noticed the architecture, too. I liked the look and colors of the cedar sided homes. as I say... dog says it all.

hope to see more of your wood splitting ops...


----------



## Be Stihl

keegantimber said:


> Ive read a little and watched some vids on building this type of wood stack system. Obviously you like them. Presently getting ready to stack some wood with limited space. Can you give me some tips please ?



This is my first attempt to build one. The key I believe is the layers of wood that go around the circumference, they work well if the are pie shaped splits. That way the layers of stacked wood lean in towards the middle. After a few rows, the inside gets higher than the outside due to overlapping, then build another circumference row of pie shaped splits. 
I don’t have enough wood to complete a pitched roof on top so I may cover it with plywood to keep rain out of the middle. I’m no expert but it seems a good choice for much wood in a small space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keegantimber

Be Stihl said:


> This is my first attempt to build one. The key I believe is the layers of wood that go around the circumference, they work well if the are pie shaped splits. That way the layers of stacked wood lean in towards the middle. After a few rows, the inside gets higher than the outside due to overlapping, then build another circumference row of pie shaped splits.
> I don’t have enough wood to complete a pitched roof on top so I may cover it with plywood to keep rain out of the middle. I’m no expert but it seems a good choice for much wood in a small space.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you much [emoji16]


----------



## Multifaceted

Putting some work in with my new knee ligament - what a joy it is to be able to work hard again without the pain and instability!

A giant pile of Ash, maybe 3-4 cords...






From another angle in the wood canyon... to the left, Northern Red Oak, and some Hickory and Black Locust..









Still have a fair amount remaining to split, though some of it might be a little far gone...





The work horse - all split by hand with this bad boy... Helko 4.5 lb Spaltaxt on a 28" handle:





Kydex collar guard doing its job, nearly 10 cord split with this collar on and almost zero damage:





One more holzhausen stacked, roughly 2.1 cord or 260 ft³ according to my calculations:









And still a pile of Ash remaining burying the Oak still left to stack...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> Putting some work in with my new knee ligament - what a joy it is to be able to work hard again without the pain and instability!
> 
> A giant pile of Ash, maybe 3-4 cords...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From another angle in the wood canyon... to the left, Northern Red Oak, and some Hickory and Black Locust..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a fair amount remaining to split, though some of it might be a little far gone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work horse - all split by hand with this bad boy... Helko 4.5 lb Spaltaxt on a 28" handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kydex collar guard doing its job, nearly 10 cord split with this collar on and almost zero damage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more holzhausen stacked, roughly 2.1 cord or 260 ft³ according to my calculations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still a pile of Ash remaining burying the Oak still left to stack...



I like your roof on the stack...


----------



## al-k

trying to make my first Holz Hausen


----------



## Multifaceted

al-k said:


> trying to make my first Holz Hausen View attachment 728731
> View attachment 728732



Looking good, nice and clean. What species of wood? Also, do you fill the centers with wood or do you leave them hollow?


----------



## al-k

Multifaceted said:


> Looking good, nice and clean. What species of wood? Also, do you fill the centers with wood or do you leave them hollow?[/QUOT
> red oak and white birch in that pile. yes i did fill the center, still have to shape a top.


----------



## Multifaceted

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I like your roof on the stack...



Danke!



al-k said:


> red oak and white birch in that pile. yes i did fill the center, still have to shape a top.



I've never seasoned oak on a holzhausen, only quick seasoning woods like ash, cherry, sassafras or poplar. I also fill my centers, holzhausen are a very efficient means of stacking a lot of wood with a minimal footprint.


----------



## al-k

I think this was my first and last, LOL But it was fun to make it.


----------



## keegantimber

Well. I gave it a try. Just the outer ring. No wood in the middle


----------



## keegantimber

Found this inside some dead ash. What is it?


----------



## Be Stihl

keegantimber said:


> Found this inside some dead ash. What is it?



I also found similar in dead Oak, I assumed it was a fungus like a sort of mushroom. Seems to be in pieces that have cracks where water and stuff can get inside and stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

We're going to need a dedicated "Show us your Holzhausen" thread!

Here's how my woodshed area is currently looking just as we're coming in to burning season. The shed itself has 55 cubes of mixed eucalypt (manna gum, peppermint, yellow box and long leaved box) in it plus maybe 8 cubes of peppermint in front of it. There's a pile to the left of the shed (mostly obscured) that has 5 or 6 cubes. Then from the right, there is 'burn now' black locust and 'burn next year' black locust, picked up 5 cubes of that this weekend then there is 1.5 cubes of swamp gum to the left of that. So maybe 75 cubic metres or 20 cord all up.


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> We're going to need a dedicated "Show us your Holzhausen" thread!
> 
> Here's how my woodshed area is currently looking just as we're coming in to burning season. The shed itself has 55 cubes of mixed eucalypt (manna gum, peppermint, yellow box and long leaved box) in it plus maybe 8 cubes of peppermint in front of it. There's a pile to the left of the shed (mostly obscured) that has 5 or 6 cubes. Then from the right, there is 'burn now' black locust and 'burn next year' black locust, picked up 5 cubes of that this weekend then there is 1.5 cubes of swamp gum to the left of that. So maybe 75 cubic metres or 20 cord all up.
> 
> View attachment 730100



You need to slow down. You’re making the rest of us look bad. [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> You need to slow down. You’re making the rest of us look bad. [emoji51]



I...can't...stop...

Cowgirl used to say things like "Don't you think we have enough wood?" but then part of her died and she stopped asking silly questions.


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> We're going to need a dedicated "Show us your Holzhausen" thread!
> 
> Here's how my woodshed area is currently looking just as we're coming in to burning season. The shed itself has 55 cubes of mixed eucalypt (manna gum, peppermint, yellow box and long leaved box) in it plus maybe 8 cubes of peppermint in front of it. There's a pile to the left of the shed (mostly obscured) that has 5 or 6 cubes. Then from the right, there is 'burn now' black locust and 'burn next year' black locust, picked up 5 cubes of that this weekend then there is 1.5 cubes of swamp gum to the left of that. So maybe 75 cubic metres or 20 cord all up.
> 
> View attachment 730100



I didn't know that Black Locust was planted in Australia. Is that considered a "junk wood" compared to the other primo Aussie hardwoods available to you?


----------



## Ronaldo

Cowboy254 said:


> We're going to need a dedicated "Show us your Holzhausen" thread!
> 
> Here's how my woodshed area is currently looking just as we're coming in to burning season. The shed itself has 55 cubes of mixed eucalypt (manna gum, peppermint, yellow box and long leaved box) in it plus maybe 8 cubes of peppermint in front of it. There's a pile to the left of the shed (mostly obscured) that has 5 or 6 cubes. Then from the right, there is 'burn now' black locust and 'burn next year' black locust, picked up 5 cubes of that this weekend then there is 1.5 cubes of swamp gum to the left of that. So maybe 75 cubic metres or 20 cord all up.
> 
> View attachment 730100


Everything still looks nice and green....how long until you will be needing heat there, Cowboy?


----------



## motolife313

Multifaceted what’s the circumference or diameter of the wood pile And how tall? Looks like less then 2 cord to me. I was kinda getting yours and al-k mixed up. Yours does look pretty big


----------



## Multifaceted

motolife313 said:


> Multifaceted what’s the circumference or diameter of the wood pile And how tall? Looks like less then 2 cord to me. I was kinda getting yours and al-k mixed up. Yours does look pretty big



It is less than what I thought because I didn't measure it to calculate up until I read your post. The base is 7' in diameter and the height to just before where it starts to get conical for the roof is 6' - so it is 1.8 cords. It's slightly smaller than the one I built in Oct. of 2017 that this one replaced, which was about 2 cords.

Here's the solution from the formula for finding the volume of a cylinder: V=πr2h=π·3.52·6≈230.90706

230.90706/ 128 = *1.80398*


----------



## motolife313

You might have forgot to take off the corners multifaceted. Looks good tho. Not easy to do that I wouldn’t think. Got a half load of apple yesterday. And put it on my 10” chop saw. Got right at 4 wheel barrows which is 100$ so not to bad. Just don’t wanna run out of apple.so I’ll take whatever amount. Got cherry, ash and now apple on this pile, guy told me the ash was oak, I was 90% sure it wasn’t, but you can still cook with ash, I’ll use it outdoor


----------



## Multifaceted

motolife313 said:


> You might have forgot to take off the corners multifaceted.



What do you mean take off the corners? I'm calculating the volume of a cylinder using pi — are you pulling my leg?


----------



## motolife313

I’m talking about the first time u calculated it, come on


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> I didn't know that Black Locust was planted in Australia. Is that considered a "junk wood" compared to the other primo Aussie hardwoods available to you?



It certainly is, which seems harsh. I think that when Australians think of North American trees, they think of the big softwoods only and generalise to say that it is all lousy firewood. I burned two sticks of locust yesterday morning and it seemed ok but not enough to really tell. In theory, the specific gravity of locust is 0.77 which puts it in the lower to mid-tier eucalypts that I mostly burn. BUT, the growing environment seems to make a difference to the extent that US planted blue gum can be 25-30% less dense than the same tree in Australia. With the harsher summers here, maybe Oz grown locust may be denser than in its home environment? Dunno.

I never used to see BL when I was driving around but now that I know what it is, you see patches of it here and there. Sometimes farmers may have planted it as windrows. Its invasive qualities are evident though. 

Below is a burn pile of dry locust logs which the farmer I got the last lot from is planning to torch when fire restrictions are lifted in a few weeks. That's a big locust in the background too. Though it may be closish in BTUs to locally sold firewood, no-one would buy it because they don't know what it is. Me, I'm going to cut this lot and burn it this year so then I don't have to do any stacking in the shed . 






Ronaldo said:


> Everything still looks nice and green....how long until you will be needing heat there, Cowboy?



We have lit the fire several times on cooler nights and mornings but not burning full-time yet. This week is going to be 25-29°C though so we won't be burning again for a bit but we'd expect to be burning more or less full time by the end of the month. Everything will stay green here until the end of next summer when it'll brown off in the heat. We've had a few rain events the past 6 weeks that perked everything up again.


----------



## Philbert

motolife313 said:


> Got a half load of apple yesterday. And put it on my 10” chop saw.


Have you experimented with any different kinds of blades for the mitre saw when cutting limbs? Or just what you had on the saw?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## motolife313

Just what the saw had. Bought it a few years ago off CL for 25$. It’s kinda gutless lol


----------



## Multifaceted

motolife313 said:


> I’m talking about the first time u calculated it, *come on*




That's what I suspected, ha ha... Where are we going?


----------



## Multifaceted

Cowboy254 said:


> It certainly is, which seems harsh. I think that when Australians think of North American trees, they think of the big softwoods only and generalise to say that it is all lousy firewood. I burned two sticks of locust yesterday morning and it seemed ok but not enough to really tell. In theory, the specific gravity of locust is 0.77 which puts it in the lower to mid-tier eucalypts that I mostly burn. BUT, the growing environment seems to make a difference to the extent that US planted blue gum can be 25-30% less dense than the same tree in Australia. With the harsher summers here, maybe Oz grown locust may be denser than in its home environment? Dunno.
> 
> I never used to see BL when I was driving around but now that I know what it is, you see patches of it here and there. Sometimes farmers may have planted it as windrows. Its invasive qualities are evident though.
> 
> Below is a burn pile of dry locust logs which the farmer I got the last lot from is planning to torch when fire restrictions are lifted in a few weeks. That's a big locust in the background too. Though it may be closish in BTUs to locally sold firewood, no-one would buy it because they don't know what it is. Me, I'm going to cut this lot and burn it this year so then I don't have to do any stacking in the shed .



Hmm... Well, BL is only endemic to a fairly small regions in the North American continent, but is widely planted all over the United States, and from what I can understand the density and quality send to be pretty consistent from what I can gather. I know it's not Australia, but the climate can vary quite a lot here depending on where you are and it can grow. Yes, it can be invasive though is less of a pest than other species like ailanthus. I've cut trees and had them coppice again within a few months... Even with uprooted ones.

Ha ha, it's not hard at all. Super dense hardwoods aren't dear to me. I have plenty of oak, ash and sometimes locust to burn and it's norm than enough for my needs. Here in the Mid-Atlantic we don't have too harsh of winters, Ash and cherry have just enough BTUs to keep us warm while we're home, and we don't run out stove constantly, so more dense wood only affords us less fuel consumption. One winter I was opening the windows at night while burning oak ... Just got too warm inside.


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> Hmm... Well, BL is only endemic to a fairly small regions in the North American continent, but is widely planted all over the United States, and from what I can understand the density and quality send to be pretty consistent from what I can gather. I know it's not Australia, but the climate can vary quite a lot here depending on where you are and it can grow. Yes, it can be invasive though is less of a pest than other species like ailanthus. I've cut trees and had them coppice again within a few months... Even with uprooted ones.
> 
> Ha ha, it's not hard at all. Super dense hardwoods aren't dear to me. I have plenty of oak, ash and sometimes locust to burn and it's norm than enough for my needs. Here in the Mid-Atlantic we don't have too harsh of winters, Ash and cherry have just enough BTUs to keep us warm while we're home, and we don't run out stove constantly, so more dense wood only affords us less fuel consumption. One winter I was opening the windows at night while burning oak ... Just got too warm inside.




TBH, the super dense hardwoods that sink in water have more limited use IMO than the mid-density stuff. Certainly if you are looking to get warmer faster then the dense stuff is either next to useless or you need to split it to kindling size to get it to burn. The super dense stuff is only really useful overnight or if you want to shut it down less to get more out of it for a long burn in the same time as fully shut down mid-range hardwood. If Aus grown BL is similar to US BL then it'll do just fine and the farmer just wants it gone so it's a win-win. The disdain many Aussies have for anything that is not red gum or ironbark has more to do with ignorance than anything else.

For a firewood seller though (and this farmer does sell some), I do get it given what he has available. He can cut up a 30-40" DBH peppermint or white gum that goes straight up without a branch for the first 80 feet or a 20" BL of uncertain value that is full of forks and bendy bits. BTUs are much the same but it is more presentable and buyers know what they are getting. I figure I'll just cut like a mad thing and everyone's happy.


----------



## al-k

Well II finally got around to trying those bags out. Only about 1/4 cord per bag, tractor likes it that way.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Well II finally got around to trying those bags out. Only about 1/4 cord per bag, tractor likes it that way. View attachment 730353



What's the plan for them?


----------



## al-k

Just trying to not handle it by hand. Plan on just bringing it right into garage with the tractor.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Just trying to not handle it by hand. Plan on just bringing it right into garage with the tractor.



Aha, working smarter not harder! I'm still working on that .


----------



## Saiso

Cowboy254 said:


> Aha, working smarter not harder! I'm still working on that .


Me too....


----------



## bfrazier

*"It's as easy as 1-2-3"* I said to my granddaughter.

She said *"This is fun Papa!"*

And after one piece she said *"I'm all done!" *

Oh well, *she's only four*... so we went and had milk and cookies to celebrate being "all done".






_As for the strength to weight ratio of that lift - I think she wins me big time._


----------



## keegantimber

Great pic !


----------



## Saiso

bfrazier said:


> *"It's as easy as 1-2-3"* I said to my granddaughter.
> 
> She said *"This is fun Papa!"*
> 
> And after one piece she said *"I'm all done!" *
> 
> Oh well, *she's only four*... so we went and had milk and cookies to celebrate being "all done".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As for the strength to weight ratio of that lift - I think she wins me big time._


Awesome buddy!


----------



## Rburg44

Woodshed is finally full 11 cords 9 added this year, im hoping for three years itll be close! Id say 70% oak 10% cherry 10% ash then rest mixed between maple, hickory, walnut.


----------



## Philbert

Don't want to sound too critical - lots of really nice wood sheds posted in this thread.

But how come so many have the (horizontal) wood retaining slats attached to the _outside_ of the structure, where shifting wood would push them off; instead of _inside_ of the (vertical) posts, where the weight of the wood would press the boards against the structure, instead of several screws or nails?

Just easier to build?

Philbert


----------



## Multifaceted

Finally finished (well, mostly what I had room to stack) - my monster woodpile from over the summer last year. Since my surgery over the winter I couldn't get to until I was cleared by the doc to do work and weight bearing in late Dec. STarted chipping away at it, then got the axe chopping bug, cut a bunch of wood doing that, then come spring a got wild hair up my a$$ and attacked the woodpile. It was huge, probably 25' long by 12' wide and about 7' tall at its peak.

*Before:*





*After:*









*Also, here is my all axe-cut wood (no saws allowed)*





I'm estimating a total of around 8 cords, which will put us well over 3 years ahead. So glad to be almost fully recovered and back to work again. The wood is about 40% White Ash. 30% Northern Red Oak, 15% Shagbark Hickory, 10% Black Cherry, and 5% Black Locust — and it was all *100% split by hand* with one 4.5 lb axe:


----------



## briantutt

Multifaceted said:


> Finally finished (well, mostly what I had room to stack) - my monster woodpile from over the summer last year. Since my surgery over the winter I couldn't get to until I was cleared by the doc to do work and weight bearing in late Dec. STarted chipping away at it, then got the axe chopping bug, cut a bunch of wood doing that, then come spring a got wild hair up my a$$ and attacked the woodpile. It was huge, probably 25' long by 12' wide and about 7' tall at its peak.
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, here is my all axe-cut wood (no saws allowed)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm estimating a total of around 8 cords, which will put us well over 3 years ahead. So glad to be almost fully recovered and back to work again. The wood is about 40% White Ash. 30% Northern Red Oak, 15% Shagbark Hickory, 10% Black Cherry, and 5% Black Locust — and it was all *100% split by hand* with one 4.5 lb axe:


You suck....

Nice job

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

briantutt said:


> You suck....
> 
> Nice job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Thanks! About 3 cords of the was already split from last year, still a lot of work though.


----------



## bigbadbob

Asplundh dropped a nice douglas fir by the road bout 2 miles from my cabin.
2 loads in 3 hours. Here it is split.


----------



## sb47

motolife313 said:


> You might have forgot to take off the corners multifaceted. Looks good tho. Not easy to do that I wouldn’t think. Got a half load of apple yesterday. And put it on my 10” chop saw. Got right at 4 wheel barrows which is 100$ so not to bad. Just don’t wanna run out of apple.so I’ll take whatever amount. Got cherry, ash and now apple on this pile, guy told me the ash was oak, I was 90% sure it wasn’t, but you can still cook with ash, I’ll use it outdoorView attachment 730240
> View attachment 730241
> View attachment 730242
> View attachment 730243




I had that same shop saw but I finally burned it up a few years ago. Might I recommend you make a hold down so you can keep your hands away from the saw. I've had many of piece of wood snag and kick back. Let me tell you, it can happen so fast it will make your head spin. I've had them kick back and suck the piece of wood into the saw blade and if I was holding it with my hand, I wouldn't have a hand anymore. Those saws can kick back instantaneously so be careful.


----------



## motolife313

I hold the piece with my hand about 1’ from the blade , when it’s on the ground I use my foot. Been doing it couple years no problem. Appreciate the concern


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Don't want to sound too critical - lots of really nice wood sheds posted in this thread.
> 
> But how come so many have the (horizontal) wood retaining slats attached to the _outside_ of the structure, where shifting wood would push them off; instead of _inside_ of the (vertical) posts, where the weight of the wood would press the boards against the structure, instead of several screws or nails?
> 
> Just easier to build?
> 
> Philbert



My guess is that it looks neater from the outside and you can fit a bit more wood in equal to the width of your posts. I suppose the slats don't come off often enough to crystallise that potential issue.


----------



## sb47

Wood screws wont pull out like nails will, and you can back them out without tearing up the boards.


----------



## motolife313

its about 2 cord now. It’s cherry,apple, ash and now some walnut. I got some walnut couple weeks back and I’ll move it to this pile. Just 2 wheel barrow loads . I’d like to build a cover over it


----------



## sb47

I don't have a particular area I split at. I move around to where ever the wood pile is, but here are some pics of how I store my wood.

I put a 3 foot cover next to my wood fence to store wood under. There are 27 3'x10 sections along my back fence.








I have another area out in the open where lots of sun and wind can get to it. I don't cover this wood.
I have 3 double rows that are 5 cords long and gives me room for 30 cords. I stack it on treated 4x4's with short 4 by's going one way and then I put another set of 4x4's length ways so it's about 7 '' off the groung for good air flow under the stack.























I use galvanized baskets to store the short drop offs that I use in my wood stove. These work great for storing odd shaped wood chunks that are perfect of my wood heater.







Then I have some home made wood racks that I can use when it's wet and muddy. I can bring wood up to where it's dry so people picking up wood can get to it.






Some random wood piles that I work from.
















My little yard cart for moving wood to the stacking areas.





















I also sell 50lb bags of wood for people that just want a small amount. The bags are clean and don't leave trash in the trunk of a car like loose wood or bundles.


----------



## briantutt

sb47 said:


> I don't have a particular area I split at. I move around to where ever the wood pile is, but here are some pics of how I store my wood.
> 
> I put a 3 foot cover next to my wood fence to store wood under. There are 27 3'x10 sections along my back fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another area out in the open where lots of sun and wind can get to it. I don't cover this wood.
> I have 3 double rows that are 5 cords long and gives me room for 30 cords. I stack it on treated 4x4's with short 4 by's going one way and then I put another set of 4x4's length ways so it's about 7 '' off the groung for good air flow under the stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use galvanized baskets to store the short drop offs that I use in my wood stove. These work great for storing odd shaped wood chunks that are perfect of my wood heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have some home made wood racks that I can use when it's wet and muddy. I can bring wood up to where it's dry so people picking up wood can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some random wood piles that I work from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little yard cart for moving wood to the stacking areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sell 50lb bags of wood for people that just want a small amount. The bags are clean and don't leave trash in the trunk of a car like loose wood or bundles.


Geeze, is that all you do? Impressive IMO

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

sb47 said:


> I had that same shop saw but I finally burned it up a few years ago. Might I recommend you make a hold down so you can keep your hands away from the saw. I've had many of piece of wood snag and kick back. Let me tell you, it can happen so fast it will make your head spin. I've had them kick back and suck the piece of wood into the saw blade and if I was holding it with my hand, I wouldn't have a hand anymore. Those saws can kick back instantaneously so be careful.


I had a cheap Harbor Freight sliding miter saw. I was kind of lackadaisical, and didn't lift it up high enough and hit the trigger. It grabbed the chunk of wood and slammed it into the saw so hard it cracked the aluminum frame. Now I have a 12" DeWalt chop saw, but don't do any firewood on it.


----------



## rarefish383

Philbert said:


> Don't want to sound too critical - lots of really nice wood sheds posted in this thread.
> 
> But how come so many have the (horizontal) wood retaining slats attached to the _outside_ of the structure, where shifting wood would push them off; instead of _inside_ of the (vertical) posts, where the weight of the wood would press the boards against the structure, instead of several screws or nails?
> 
> Just easier to build?
> 
> Philbert


I've seen a couple pick up trucks with the side boards attached on the outside of the standard, loose loads because the screws or nails failed. Never stopped to see what failed. Just figured if they had of been inside the standard, they couldn't have failed. Unless the standard snapped off.


----------



## stihlaficionado

sb47 said:


> I don't have a particular area I split at. I move around to where ever the wood pile is, but here are some pics of how I store my wood.
> 
> I put a 3 foot cover next to my wood fence to store wood under. There are 27 3'x10 sections along my back fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another area out in the open where lots of sun and wind can get to it. I don't cover this wood.
> I have 3 double rows that are 5 cords long and gives me room for 30 cords. I stack it on treated 4x4's with short 4 by's going one way and then I put another set of 4x4's length ways so it's about 7 '' off the groung for good air flow under the stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use galvanized baskets to store the short drop offs that I use in my wood stove. These work great for storing odd shaped wood chunks that are perfect of my wood heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have some home made wood racks that I can use when it's wet and muddy. I can bring wood up to where it's dry so people picking up wood can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some random wood piles that I work from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little yard cart for moving wood to the stacking areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sell 50lb bags of wood for people that just want a small amount. The bags are clean and don't leave trash in the trunk of a car like loose wood or bundles.




Quite an operation


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stihlaficionado said:


> *Quite an operation*




numerous thoughts come to mind after crusing_ that_ foto essay... your comment is one of them!


----------



## TeeMan

sb47 said:


> I don't have a particular area I split at. I move around to where ever the wood pile is, but here are some pics of how I store my wood.
> 
> I put a 3 foot cover next to my wood fence to store wood under. There are 27 3'x10 sections along my back fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another area out in the open where lots of sun and wind can get to it. I don't cover this wood.
> I have 3 double rows that are 5 cords long and gives me room for 30 cords. I stack it on treated 4x4's with short 4 by's going one way and then I put another set of 4x4's length ways so it's about 7 '' off the groung for good air flow under the stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use galvanized baskets to store the short drop offs that I use in my wood stove. These work great for storing odd shaped wood chunks that are perfect of my wood heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have some home made wood racks that I can use when it's wet and muddy. I can bring wood up to where it's dry so people picking up wood can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some random wood piles that I work from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little yard cart for moving wood to the stacking areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sell 50lb bags of wood for people that just want a small amount. The bags are clean and don't leave trash in the trunk of a car like loose wood or bundles.


Is that live oak pieces with the resurrection fern; I see you are in Texas. We have a lot of live oak in Louisiana but I mainly just use the limbs from these oaks.


----------



## spyder62

sb47 said:


> I don't have a particular area I split at. I move around to where ever the wood pile is, but here are some pics of how I store my wood.
> 
> I put a 3 foot cover next to my wood fence to store wood under. There are 27 3'x10 sections along my back fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another area out in the open where lots of sun and wind can get to it. I don't cover this wood.
> I have 3 double rows that are 5 cords long and gives me room for 30 cords. I stack it on treated 4x4's with short 4 by's going one way and then I put another set of 4x4's length ways so it's about 7 '' off the groung for good air flow under the stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use galvanized baskets to store the short drop offs that I use in my wood stove. These work great for storing odd shaped wood chunks that are perfect of my wood heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have some home made wood racks that I can use when it's wet and muddy. I can bring wood up to where it's dry so people picking up wood can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some random wood piles that I work from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little yard cart for moving wood to the stacking areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sell 50lb bags of wood for people that just want a small amount. The bags are clean and don't leave trash in the trunk of a car like loose wood or bundles.


????? You have a hell of an operation!


----------



## sb47

TeeMan said:


> Is that live oak pieces with the resurrection fern; I see you are in Texas. We have a lot of live oak in Louisiana but I mainly just use the limbs from these oaks.



Yes I planted live oaks on the perimeter of my property. I use to grow tree farms for transplanting with a tree spade. These live oaks are only 15 to 18 years old. I planted them from seed and they were leftovers that needed to be moved out of the field so I could plant a new crop. I have planted thousands of trees both for commercial and residential use. Live oak is one of the best for firewood and cooking wood. Burns both HOT and long.


----------



## sb47

spyder62 said:


> ????? You have a hell of an operation!


Thanks, it's a work in progress. My goal is quality bbq firewood and firewood.


----------



## motolife313

What kinda cooking woods do you have? I’ve got 9 different kinds. Sell it for 25$ and 30$ a super full wheel barrow. 6 is 1/4. Walnut and oak is 30$ oak burns longer that’s why it gets sold for more


----------



## sb47

motolife313 said:


> What kinda cooking woods do you have? I’ve got 9 different kinds. Sell it for 25$ and 30$ a super full wheel barrow. 6 is 1/4. Walnut and oak is 30$ oak burns longer that’s why it gets sold for more


I only carry what's local. Live oak, post oak, red oak, pecan, hickory, and mesquite. No fruit woods in my area.


----------



## motolife313

Nice how do you sell them? Like me wheel barrow or more. Price different from normal firewood?


----------



## luv2hnt

2018-19


----------



## luv2hnt

First burn 2018-19


----------



## rarefish383

Nice woodpile, stop in and chat more often.


----------



## luv2hnt

Thank you rarefish 383 Will do


----------



## Cannon0521

My little firewood pile






Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47

Cannon0521 said:


> My little firewood pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




Welcome to the site.


----------



## Cannon0521

Thank you, I'm enjoying it


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my currently scrounged on Friday wood pile... headed to my cutting... and splitting area soon.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cannon0521 said:


> *My little firewood pile*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



got any big ones? lol... 

that is quite a pile!


----------



## Cannon0521

Yeah it's fair sized there's a ton more coming to it. The BBQ guys are starting to come grab it up.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

Here’s my stacks / piles. Mostly Ash,Cherry, and Honey Locust.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

bigbadbob said:


> Asplundh dropped a nice douglas fir by the road bout 2 miles from my cabin.
> 2 loads in 3 hours. Here it is split.View attachment 732201


I've always liked that splitter .
If I ever get one that's that heavy duty, I'd like it with hydro's on the wheels and a third or forth(side by side) wheel on the front so I could drive it around.

I got some more locust sticks from across the road and I've got like 7 more to take down at my next door neighbors. I like to leave mine standing .
He also said I can grab up a bunch of locust that were pushed to the back of his property around 1995. They have a nice coating of moss on them with no bark, they're prime for the picking'.

The one on the right was leaning toward the house pretty good, and the one on the left was leaning towards the wires, his kids who burn wood themselves wanted nothing to do with either .


----------



## johnnyballs

sb47 said:


> I don't have a particular area I split at. I move around to where ever the wood pile is, but here are some pics of how I store my wood.
> 
> I put a 3 foot cover next to my wood fence to store wood under. There are 27 3'x10 sections along my back fence.
> 
> nothing short of amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another area out in the open where lots of sun and wind can get to it. I don't cover this wood.
> I have 3 double rows that are 5 cords long and gives me room for 30 cords. I stack it on treated 4x4's with short 4 by's going one way and then I put another set of 4x4's length ways so it's about 7 '' off the groung for good air flow under the stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use galvanized baskets to store the short drop offs that I use in my wood stove. These work great for storing odd shaped wood chunks that are perfect of my wood heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have some home made wood racks that I can use when it's wet and muddy. I can bring wood up to where it's dry so people picking up wood can get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some random wood piles that I work from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little yard cart for moving wood to the stacking areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sell 50lb bags of wood for people that just want a small amount. The bags are clean and don't leave trash in the trunk of a car like loose wood or bundles.


----------



## Cowboy254

95custmz said:


> Here’s my stacks / piles. Mostly Ash,Cherry, and Honey Locust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful spot you have there.


----------



## al-k

Put a carb kit in 011 and had to test it out on this dead ash. Runs good so far.


----------



## 95custmz

Cowboy254 said:


> Beautiful spot you have there.


Thanks. I only own a 1/2 acre of woods. But the other 19 acres, I have access to when I need wood.


----------



## chipper1

95custmz said:


> Thanks. I only own a 1/2 acre of woods. But the other 19 acres, I have access to when I need wood.


What a blessing to have that kind of access .


----------



## MNGuns

Pretty dang nice outside today, so after work I spent a little time filling the wood shed. A bit of a necessary evil, but the end result is satisfying.

This is some ash, birch, maple mix that's I've had split and setting outside since last summer. Should be real nice come fall.


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> Pretty dang nice outside today, so after work I spent a little time filling the wood shed. A bit of a necessary evil, but the end result is satisfying.
> 
> This is some ash, birch, maple mix that's I've had split and setting outside since last summer. Should be real nice come fall.
> 
> View attachment 736167
> View attachment 736168


Looks great. Do you burn a lot more than that in a yr up there, or is it not your primary heat source.
Are those little lights on the front corners, they look nice, I'm going to need some inside mine this yr, not sure if the cheap led ones will work in the cold well.
I did a little work on my wood shed getting ready for some concrete .


----------



## MNGuns

chipper1 said:


> Looks great. Do you burn a lot more than that in a yr up there, or is it not your primary heat source.
> Are those little lights on the front corners, they look nice, I'm going to need some inside mine this yr, not sure if the cheap led ones will work in the cold well.
> I did a little work on my wood shed getting ready for some concrete .
> View attachment 736292
> View attachment 736293



That shed there is for the wood I burn in the shop stove. I dont run it all winter, just weekends or days I am out there working. The house is heated with an OWB. That wood is closer to the house.

Those are lamps on the corners but they are getting replaced today. I have this style lamp in several places around the property and they work very well even in thru a Minnesota winter. Price is right and they are plenty bright.



***Image below is a screen shot of a recent purchase. Not affiliated with the seller in any way.***


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> That shed there is for the wood I burn in the shop stove. I dont run it all winter, just weekends or days I am out there working. The house is heated with an OWB. That wood is closer to the house.
> 
> Those are lamps on the corners but they are getting replaced today. I have this style lamp in several places around the property and they work very well even in thru a Minnesota winter. Price is right and they are plenty bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ***Image below is a screen shot of a recent purchase. Not affiliated with the seller in any way.***
> 
> View attachment 736328


Funny I asked about them when I did then lol. Thanks for the link/picture.
How much do you use in the boiler for the yr.


----------



## MNGuns

chipper1 said:


> Funny I asked about them when I did then lol. Thanks for the link/picture.
> How much do you use in the boiler for the yr.



The boiler runs about six cord or so a year. Not too bad really as the house is newer and not a McMansion by any means.


----------



## panolo

MNGuns said:


> That shed there is for the wood I burn in the shop stove. I dont run it all winter, just weekends or days I am out there working. The house is heated with an OWB. That wood is closer to the house.
> 
> Those are lamps on the corners but they are getting replaced today. I have this style lamp in several places around the property and they work very well even in thru a Minnesota winter. Price is right and they are plenty bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ***Image below is a screen shot of a recent purchase. Not affiliated with the seller in any way.***
> 
> View attachment 736328



Must be a Minnesota thing as I have like 8 of those around the yard!


----------



## MNGuns

panolo said:


> Must be a Minnesota thing as I have like 8 of those around the yard!



They are pretty handy and work good for security and such. That light come on at night and you know something is out there.....usually a deer LOL


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> The boiler runs about six cord or so a year. Not too bad really as the house is newer and not a McMansion by any means.


That isn't bad being up in cold country .


MNGuns said:


> They are pretty handy and work good for security and such. That light come on at night and you know something is out there.....usually a deer LOL


Those will work well for around and inside the woodshed. I'll probably run 120 to the shed and then I can have a few lights inside, it gets dark out there in the winter so early, last night I was grading out there until 9:30 lol.


----------



## bigbadbob

Yesterday. Douglas fir, left on the roadside by asplundh, this is 2 5ths of what I got from 4 trees. Its first come first serve,, and ya better be quick. Thats my home made splitter.




You got a dirty mind,,


----------



## chipper1

panolo said:


> Must be a Minnesota thing as I have like 8 of those around the yard!


My MIL is from MN, she has 2 or 3 motion detector led lights at her place in Ohio lol.


----------



## motolife313

Broke up some real nice pin oak today. Only had about 3 splits that looked a little to punky so I tossed them in the pile to heat the house. Split pretty nice. I tossed some 6 mil plastic under the wooden crates. This wood is really dense, it will burn a long time in my smoker


----------



## al-k

Started all the boys up yesterday and had to cut something. Took the 441 and cut this high stump off, of course I had to noodle it


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> Started all the boys up yesterday and had to cut something. Took the 441 and cut this high stump off, of course I had to noodle it View attachment 736677
> View attachment 736678


I had a dream once, that I started all the saws up in one day. I got a bunch of other stuff done too. Then I woke up and realized that my dream day had 72 hours in it.


----------



## al-k

rarefish383 said:


> I had a dream once, that I started all the saws up in one day. I got a bunch of other stuff done too. Then I woke up and realized that my dream day had 72 hours in it.


Sounds like a good problem to have.


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> Sounds like a good problem to have.


I like my saws, but in reality, there is no way I can keep them all in good running order. Some good runners sit for a year before I get an itch to climb up on the ladder to get it of a top shelf. I tell friends to pick one day a month and start up all their gas powered equipment. I can't follow my own advice. I just bought a JD X540 from a friend that moved to SC to retire. It has a 4' snow blower on the front, so at least I don't have to start the snow blower anymore.


----------



## al-k

Put together one more wood crate today. Been having trouble spilling when moving them so I strapped some masonite to it for moving purposes.


----------



## al-k

rarefish383 said:


> bought a JD X540 from a friend


Dose that have the Kawasaki motor? I had a 425 for about 15 years now and its been good to me.Put a fuel pump in it a couple years ago thats it.


----------



## rarefish383

al-k said:


> Dose that have the Kawasaki motor? I had a 425 for about 15 years now and its been good to me.Put a fuel pump in it a couple years ago thats it.


Yes, twin, water cooled. Love it.


----------



## rarefish383

What I really love is the 4' snowblower on the front. Now that I have that, it will probably never snow again!


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

This is our current set up.


----------



## Be Stihl

Finally finished with my pile, pretty sure this hardwood will not be dry by winter, 2 cords I reckon. May have to buy firewood this year and save this for 2020. Not near as big as most of your guys piles but this is all I can gather and split in 5 months with an atv, ms261, & X27. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Be Stihl said:


> Finally finished with my pile, pretty sure this hardwood will not be dry by winter, 2 cords I reckon. May have to buy firewood this year and save this for 2020. Not near as big as most of your guys piles but this is all I can gather and split in 5 months with an atv, ms261, & X27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All that matters is the effort, you dun gud!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> Pretty dang nice outside today, so after work I spent a little time filling the wood shed. A bit of a necessary evil, but the end result is satisfying.
> 
> This is some ash, birch, maple mix that's I've had split and setting outside since last summer. Should be real nice come fall.
> 
> View attachment 736167
> View attachment 736168




definitely 'squared away!'


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

added this to my woodpile. just some curb stuff from around my neighborhood other day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and a gimme from a neighbor. for outdoor use in mr Brutus...


----------



## Multifaceted

Getting a head start on making kindling for this year's burning season. Tulip Poplar, straight grain logs, splits easily. De-barked and split thin to dry quickly. This is about 10 ft³, plan to make about twice as much with what I have. The rest will become fire pit fuel for this summer.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> Getting a head start on making kindling for this year's burning season. *Tulip Poplar, straight grain logs, splits easily*. De-barked and split thin to dry quickly. This is about 10 ft³, plan to make about twice as much with what I have. The rest will become fire pit fuel for this summer.



you are all set. nice kindling pile. I like mine a bit shorter in length. so I cut my boards, old cedar fence, a bit shorter these days. I am never out of kindling! my pines drop it daily. add in a wind, and I get even more!! when splitting the cedar... and once into the motion... I notice that what was once part of the board, that is now becoming kindling... (axe dropping thru, but still attached... once it lets go and sails off into the air... a bit of singing off the kindling's vibrations...

for outdoor use I go:

wapsed paper
some pine needles
cedar kindling
pine kindling
kitchenwood...

and then light ~

indoor same, but no pine needles!


----------



## Erik B

Got little bit of white oak, red oak, and elm split today. That stuff is heavy.


----------



## chipper1

I'm getting closer to filling the side bays of the woodshed up.
I had the sides formed up and my neighbor who ordered the concrete said theres an extra yard coming on the truck. I knew we had given a lot of buffer and I'd have plenty for a good bit more so I added the apron, we had about 2-3 wheelbarrows worth left over, perfect.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I'm getting closer to filling the side bays of the woodshed up.
> I had the sides formed up and my neighbor who ordered the concrete said theres an extra yard coming on the truck. I knew we had given a lot of buffer and I'd have plenty for a good bit more so I added the apron, we had about 2-3 wheelbarrows worth left over, perfect.
> View attachment 737756
> View attachment 737757



sharp! how do u plan to use it, chipper? wood on the concrete? equipment in the center? or ?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sharpened my CS-271 today and went and cut some farwood off my front area woodpile. 11 cu ft or so. close to 1/10 of a cord. with what I have and still to cut and split I am thinking a bit over 2 cords here in town in total. 2/3s or so good for indoor use, the other 1/3 or so... outdoor use.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

had a nice campfire going all afternoon...

earlier


and later on in the afternoon...


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Getting a head start on making kindling for this year's burning season. Tulip Poplar, straight grain logs, splits easily. De-barked and split thin to dry quickly. This is about 10 ft³, plan to make about twice as much with what I have. The rest will become fire pit fuel for this summer.


How do you like that dump wagon? I had one, and liked it OK, but then my MIL gave me Pop's heavy plastic JD trailer, so the black one just sat. We had 11 yards of mulch delivered to Grammy's house, and I got the wild idea to mount it on my walk behind. The two of us spread 11 yards of mulch in 5 hours with it.


----------



## chipper1

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sharp! how do u plan to use it, chipper? wood on the concrete? equipment in the center? or ?


Thanks BL.
Yes,wood on the side bays and my tractor, mower, splitter,arborist trolley in the middle. It's 12 wide(15.5' deep) In the middle which makes it easy to get the tractor in and out with the loader as well as to get the loader bucket either right in the front of the bays or a good but into the back of the bays for filling it with firewood. The sides are 6' by 15.5 each so conservatively one winter on each side 5x15x6x128=3.5 cord. I usually cut dead standing locust in the winter and split it in the woods and haul it right into the house for the coldest nights so even if I don't stack it 6' I'll have plenty, if I don't I can grab out of the big pile too.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sharpened my CS-271 today and went and cut some farwood off my front area woodpile. 11 cu ft or so. close to 1/10 of a cord. with what I have and still to cut and split I am thinking a bit over 2 cords here in town in total. 2/3s or so good for indoor use, the other 1/3 or so... outdoor use.
> 
> View attachment 737778


Nice load there, I like my wheelbarrow .


----------



## Multifaceted

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you are all set. nice kindling pile. I like mine a bit shorter in length. so I cut my boards, old cedar fence, a bit shorter these days. I am never out of kindling! my pines drop it daily. add in a wind, and I get even more!! when splitting the cedar... and once into the motion... I notice that what was once part of the board, that is now becoming kindling... (axe dropping thru, but still attached... once it lets go and sails off into the air... a bit of singing off the kindling's vibrations...
> 
> for outdoor use I go:
> 
> wapsed paper
> some pine needles
> cedar kindling
> pine kindling
> kitchenwood...
> 
> and then light ~
> 
> indoor same, but no pine needles!
> 
> View attachment 737631
> View attachment 737632
> View attachment 737633
> View attachment 737634
> View attachment 737635



Thank you! Yeah, I'm not to picky on the size of kindling only that they are close to the same length for storing. Since we don't burn 24/7 during the winter (except on the weekend) - I tend to light a cold stove every afternoon. I prefer the old fashioned way. Start with a bed of tinder (rolled up newspaper) with some kindling pieces on top. Then smaller pieces of hardwood on top of the kindling. Light and walk away. Come back 5 minutes later and feed small splits until the cat combuster reaches operating temp, then hit the bypass and enjoy the warmth. Thin split, dry tulip poplar catches quick and burns hot and fast.




rarefish383 said:


> How do you like that dump wagon? I had one, and liked it OK, but then my MIL gave me Pop's heavy plastic JD trailer, so the black one just sat. We had 11 yards of mulch delivered to Grammy's house, and I got the wild idea to mount it on my walk behind. The two of us spread 11 yards of mulch in 5 hours with it.



I love it, it's actually a fairly recent acquisition. It's normally like $200 at TSC, but found it on sale online for $139.99 ship-to-store with $80.00 in freight charges.... making it more than the retail price. Perplexed, I took it to the nearest store with them in-stock and asked why pay the sale price to have it shipped to this store, that has them in stock, for more money? Needless to say, they agreed to honor the sale price and I walked out the door with it saving $60.00 - could not fit it in my sedan so had to run back home and hook up my 4x6 trailer to go back and get it home.

It's much larger than you think, though I can understand because some of them are very small. This one is about as wide, tall and as long as my John Deere L108 riding mower. I used it to haul large rocks down on our south hill to help fight some erosion. Definitely pushing the 1,400 lb weight limit, but it's still pretty stout. Have had multiple uses for already from spreading mulch, to moving firewood and rocks. I bought mostly for the sole purpose of moving seasoned firewood from my wood yard down to under out deck, whereas before we either had to hookup our light dump cart to the riding mower and drive it down, which wastes fuel. Plus this new cart can be pulled by hand all the way under the deck, where the mower cannot fit, otherwise you'd have to handle it twice just to move it and stack it to another spot if hauling with the mower.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...r-heavy-duty-poly-dump-cart-with-10-cu-ft-bed


----------



## Deleted member 150358

chipper1 said:


> Nice load there, I like my wheelbarrow


The original ATV!


----------



## al-k

Filled one more bag yesterday two more to go.


----------



## Cowboy254

motolife313 said:


> Broke up some real nice pin oak today. Only had about 3 splits that looked a little to punky so I tossed them in the pile to heat the house. Split pretty nice. I tossed some 6 mil plastic under the wooden crates. This wood is really dense, it will burn a long time in my smoker View attachment 736587
> View attachment 736590
> View attachment 736591
> View attachment 736592



I think we need a video of that 7 ton maul in action.


----------



## al-k

Made up number 6 crate and filled it.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Made up number 6 crate and filled it.View attachment 738380


Looking good.


----------



## Flint Mitch

Multifaceted said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I'm not to picky on the size of kindling only that they are close to the same length for storing. Since we don't burn 24/7 during the winter (except on the weekend) - I tend to light a cold stove every afternoon. I prefer the old fashioned way. Start with a bed of tinder (rolled up newspaper) with some kindling pieces on top. Then smaller pieces of hardwood on top of the kindling. Light and walk away. Come back 5 minutes later and feed small splits until the cat combuster reaches operating temp, then hit the bypass and enjoy the warmth. Thin split, dry tulip poplar catches quick and burns hot and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, it's actually a fairly recent acquisition. It's normally like $200 at TSC, but found it on sale online for $139.99 ship-to-store with $80.00 in freight charges.... making it more than the retail price. Perplexed, I took it to the nearest store with them in-stock and asked why pay the sale price to have it shipped to this store, that has them in stock, for more money? Needless to say, they agreed to honor the sale price and I walked out the door with it saving $60.00 - could not fit it in my sedan so had to run back home and hook up my 4x6 trailer to go back and get it home.
> 
> It's much larger than you think, though I can understand because some of them are very small. This one is about as wide, tall and as long as my John Deere L108 riding mower. I used it to haul large rocks down on our south hill to help fight some erosion. Definitely pushing the 1,400 lb weight limit, but it's still pretty stout. Have had multiple uses for already from spreading mulch, to moving firewood and rocks. I bought mostly for the sole purpose of moving seasoned firewood from my wood yard down to under out deck, whereas before we either had to hookup our light dump cart to the riding mower and drive it down, which wastes fuel. Plus this new cart can be pulled by hand all the way under the deck, where the mower cannot fit, otherwise you'd have to handle it twice just to move it and stack it to another spot if hauling with the mower.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...r-heavy-duty-poly-dump-cart-with-10-cu-ft-bed


I have one just like it, and love it also. I paid full price and still am very happy!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Flint Mitch said:


> I have one just like it, and love it also. I paid full price and still am very happy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



I especially like how maneuverable it is by hand, yet you can still hook it up to a riding mower or ATV. My only gripe is backing up with it on my riding mower, very tricky with the swivel front end wheel set...


----------



## Flint Mitch

Multifaceted said:


> I especially like how maneuverable it is by hand, yet you can still hook it up to a riding mower or ATV. My only gripe is backing up with it on my riding mower, very tricky with the swivel front end wheel set...


Lol. Yea, I gave up trying to back it up. I just unhook it and move it manually. It still saves a ton of work! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted

Flint Mitch said:


> Lol. Yea, I gave up trying to back it up. I just unhook it and move it manually. It still saves a ton of work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Me too, I only hook it up when I'm really hauling heavier than normal yard loads (from a modest light duty standpoint). Anything that requires a lot of me backing up and dumping, I'll use the light single axel cart. Even my wife loves it, she told me yesterday literally "I love this new cart" while helping me schlep loads of gravel to lay behind our shop.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Flint Mitch

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 738495


Nice square body! 7.3?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Flint Mitch said:


> Nice square body
> 7.3?
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yep 7.3 and 5 speed


----------



## Flint Mitch

Logger nate said:


> Thanks! Yep 7.3 and 5 speed


Holy balls... that's my dream truck, then a 67-72 chevy truck. But for an all around truck you have it! Send it my way 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Flint Mitch said:


> Holy balls... that's my dream truck, then a 67-72 chevy truck. But for an all around truck you have it! Send it my way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yeah I really like it, pretty thankful, kind of a rare find. Bought it from a friend that put a lot of work into it, he hated to sell it but needed a 4 door. Thought about selling it at one time but there really isn’t anything I would rather have.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Yeah I really like it, pretty thankful, kind of a rare find. Bought it from a friend that put a lot of work into it, he hated to sell it but needed a 4 door. Thought about selling it at one time but there really isn’t anything I would rather have.


I still have those dolmars, jreds, huskys, even some stihls, so don't forget I need a truck, and I was first in line .


Flint Mitch said:


> Holy balls... that's my dream truck, then a 67-72 chevy truck. But for an all around truck you have it! Send it my way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Back off Mitch .


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I still have those dolmars, jreds, huskys, even some stihls, so don't forget I need a truck, and I was first in line .
> 
> Back of Mitch .


Lol, no worry you’ll get first bid if I ever sell it.


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Lol, no worry you’ll get first bid if I ever sell it.


Nice, does that mean it's gonna be an auction .


----------



## dancan

Multifaceted said:


> Getting a head start on making kindling for this year's burning season. Tulip Poplar, straight grain logs, splits easily. De-barked and split thin to dry quickly. This is about 10 ft³, plan to make about twice as much with what I have. The rest will become fire pit fuel for this summer.



I usually run a double bit when I split my kindling .
Here's a good vid on the explanation .


----------



## Multifaceted

Flint Mitch said:


> Holy balls... that's my dream truck, then a 67-72 chevy truck. But for an all around truck you have it! Send it my way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Awesome truck! I


dancan said:


> I usually run a double bit when I split my kindling .
> Here's a good vid on the explanation .




Very similar to how I do it, only I use my splitting axe and handheld maul. I'm also starting from logs, using a lower quality, softer wood too (tuliptree or tulip/yellow poplar). I've burned the stuff in the stove before, but I'm so flush with better hardwoods that I'm trying to make the best use of it before it goes punky. I'm also out of place to stack anything split. So, I'm picking the straightest grain, knot-free logs I can find in the small pile I have and am pie cutting them with the splitting axe, then slabbing and splintering off the pieces with the hand-held maul. Everything else I'll just split into regular sized pieces and throw into a pile to burn in the fire pit. Got maybe three dozen or so logs remaining.

The little maul is actually 4 lb in weight, very effective little splitter - sure beats a dinky little hatchet, and is more easily wielded than a light axe. Lately, I've been splitting my chunks off, then sitting down with a block in front of me to slab and split while I sip beer and listen to music while the dogs run around outside.


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Me too, I only hook it up when I'm really hauling heavier than normal yard loads (from a modest light duty standpoint). Anything that requires a lot of me backing up and dumping, I'll use the light single axel cart. Even my wife loves it, she told me yesterday literally "I love this new cart" while helping me schlep loads of gravel to lay behind our shop.


Oh you guys! You need to back up a set of 28' wiggle wagons. In my 30 years at UPS I know of one driver that could back a rear set onto a bay door. But, I never got to see him do it. He always said next time when there was less traffic in the yard. But, I retired. He also used to be an Orioles Pitcher.


----------



## rarefish383

Flint Mitch said:


> Holy balls... that's my dream truck, then a 67-72 chevy truck. But for an all around truck you have it! Send it my way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


My Dad bought a brand new 72 Chevy C30 one ton, 12' stake body. When he retired he gave it to me. The rain gutter around the windshield started to leak and every time you closed the door, rust fell in your lap. It still only had 80,000 miles on it. I sold it because no one made replacement body panels back then. Now you can build a whole new cab from new parts. It had a 350, 4 barrel, with a granny four speed. Those duel 7.50X16's made a really strang howling noise when you dumped the clutch at 6,000 R's. Glad he never saw me do that.


----------



## rarefish383

dancan said:


> I usually run a double bit when I split my kindling .
> Here's a good vid on the explanation .



Dan, is that you in the video? Your supposed to give the pants back when they let you out. They did let you out. didn't they?


----------



## dancan

No , not me lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I'm not to picky on the size of kindling only that they are close to the same length for storing. Since we don't burn 24/7 during the winter (except on the weekend) - I tend to light a cold stove every afternoon. I prefer the old fashioned way. Start with a bed of tinder (rolled up newspaper) with some kindling pieces on top. Then smaller pieces of hardwood on top of the kindling. Light and walk away. Come back 5 minutes later and feed small splits until the cat combuster reaches operating temp, then hit the bypass and enjoy the warmth. Thin split, dry tulip poplar catches quick and burns hot and fast.



I do mine fire start ups more or less in a similar fashion. but I use pine needles on top of my paper. then cedar, then pine, then kitchenwood, then larger... I read in the Norwegian wood book about the 'bridge and valley' method. plan on trying that out. several benefits, one less smoke. ok for indoors, but outdoors, more smoke the merrier I say...


----------



## VirginiaIron

Trying the Silo shape for experimentation. I think I might cover it. 10R x 6H. Slightly more than 3 cords if perfectly stacked. I might guess at 2.5 cords.


----------



## al-k

Put some more logs in the pile yesterday.


----------



## chipper1

I got a little more work done on the woodshed yesterday; added a gutter along the back, added the skirt board, and added a board beside the back posts to stack wood between the posts. I plan on having three rows between the post, then filling between those rows with more wood going the opposite direction. This way there will be no pressure on any of the outside walls as the only place wood will be touching is the posts. I'll put wood for the harshest temps in the three rows(about a cord depending on how high I stack them), mainly black locust and white oak. 
I'm thinking of making a frame with 2x2 and covering it with sheet metal roofing/siding or HD vinyl sign material to cover the back opening of the bay. I could make it removable and then have a place to store it right under the rafters that they could slide in and out of. I think that would be nice in the simmer when loading it on a hot day so you could open it right up and you could also load it from the back as we did yesterday. 
What do you guys think, ideas?
We split this yesterday, it's about 5' high by 5.5' wide and I have a bunch of smaller rounds to put on top which will bring it to over 6' tall.


----------



## stihlaficionado

chipper1 said:


> I got a little more work done on the woodshed yesterday; added a gutter along the back, added the skirt board, and added a board beside the back posts to stack wood between the posts. I plan on having three rows between the post, then filling between those rows with more wood going the opposite direction. This way there will be no pressure on any of the outside walls as the only place wood will be touching is the posts. I'll put wood for the harshest temps in the three rows(about a cord depending on how high I stack them), mainly black locust and white oak.
> I'm thinking of making a frame with 2x2 and covering it with sheet metal roofing/siding or HD vinyl sign material to cover the back opening of the bay. I could make it removable and then have a place to store it right under the rafters that they could slide in and out of. I think that would be nice in the simmer when loading it on a hot day so you could open it right up and you could also load it from the back as we did yesterday.
> What do you guys think, ideas?
> We split this yesterday, it's about 5' high by 5.5' wide and I have a bunch of smaller rounds to put on top which will bring it to over 6' tall.
> View attachment 739657
> View attachment 739658


very nice, Brett.

You deliver to 61820?


----------



## chipper1

stihlaficionado said:


> very nice, Brett.
> 
> You deliver to 61820?


I can, but not my black locust .
You need something to mix with all that pine.


----------



## stihlaficionado

chipper1 said:


> I can, but not my black locust .
> You need something to mix with all that pine.


Most of that pine went to compost at the city landscape center

If it was red pine I would have kept it


----------



## chipper1

stihlaficionado said:


> Most of that pine went to compost at the city landscape center
> 
> If it was red pine I would have kept it


I'd still burn it, in the bonfire pit .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Logger nate said:


> Lol, no worry you’ll get first bid if I ever sell it.


When does the auction start?


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> When does the auction start?


Saw one yesterday in holland with no rust, had a cali front plate .
Only problem is it was lifted at least 6" .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Saw one yesterday in holland with no rust, had a cali front plate .
> Only problem is it was lifted at least 6" .


Stock 3/4 ton is high enough for me to lift things into. Like those 7.3, had an 04 6.0 and now have had an LBZ for 13 years and still looks ok. Wish I could purchase it in new condition again, when it's time for a new truck. Neighbor owns several 7.3's, 07 LBZ , 13 LML, 18 LP5 and his favorites are LBZ and 7.3.


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Stock 3/4 ton is high enough for me to lift things into. Like those 7.3, had an 04 6.0 and now have had an LBZ for 13 years and still looks ok. Wish I could purchase it in new condition again, when it's time for a new truck. Neighbor owns several 7.3's, 07 LBZ , 13 LML, 18 LP5 and his favorites are LBZ and 7.3.


I like my 99 suburban for now, no rust, Oregon fresh 4 yrs ago and rarely sees the salty roads. Doing a bunch of repairs on it in the next couple weeks, even though its a lot it won't add up to the cost of 1 new truck payment .


----------



## motolife313

Got some more apple so I pulled out the splitter since this stuff is pretty heavy duty and knots and stringy, going all different directions, cooked up some chicken, ribs and little piece of sturgeon, I used my oak and cherry


----------



## motolife313

Found kota making good use of my splitting block for my smoker, and that ain’t bbq sauce on those ribs. for me this stuff isn’t really splittable by hand, unless you use a wedge even then is stringy so a pain in the butt


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I got a little more work done on the woodshed yesterday; added a gutter along the back, added the skirt board, and added a board beside the back posts to stack wood between the posts. I plan on having three rows between the post, then filling between those rows with more wood going the opposite direction. This way there will be no pressure on any of the outside walls as the only place wood will be touching is the posts. I'll put wood for the harshest temps in the three rows(about a cord depending on how high I stack them), mainly black locust and white oak.
> I'm thinking of making a frame with 2x2 and covering it with sheet metal roofing/siding or HD vinyl sign material to cover the back opening of the bay. I could make it removable and then have a place to store it right under the rafters that they could slide in and out of. I think that would be nice in the simmer when loading it on a hot day so you could open it right up and you could also load it from the back as we did yesterday.
> What do you guys think, ideas?
> We split this yesterday, it's about 5' high by 5.5' wide and I have a bunch of smaller rounds to put on top which will bring it to over 6' tall.
> View attachment 739657
> View attachment 739658




pretty soon, u will be adding a fireplace and it will be a cabin! lol looks good seeing it function wish I had one...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cleaned up around one of my outdoor woodpiles today... leaves, etc and added to and some restacked. getting ready to put some mo farwood in there... no splitting required.

and worked on my new... cedar kindling box for the farm.

I have a couple piles like this from recent scrounges. all headed to woodpile. new space cleaned will get the fresh split oak. the smaller stuff will be cut to length... I burn a lot of wood. all year long. well, for one down here in this hot climate. lol... 98f forecast Sunday, and I will have a campfire going... 

2 piles; a lot of work for an old man! 



all oak!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> I usually run a double bit when I split my kindling .
> Here's a good vid on the explanation .




I like your vid and explanation... that is why I use clearheart cedar fence slat sections. 8-10" long... _'poings'_ off as my camp axe goes thru it.

one of my cedar kindling boxes


----------



## dancan

Not my vid ByL lol
It's a vid that I came across years ago , I tested the doublebit ax theory and it worked for me .


----------



## derwoodii

picked up a good second hand log splitter last weekend and put it to work this weekend 


Super axe OZ made 19 ton vertical blade into waist height table make job easy


----------



## Philbert

derwoodii said:


> Super axe OZ made 19 ton vertical blade into waist height table make job easy


We don't see that type of splitter over here. Vertical units all split at ground level, instead of on a table.

I have seen them in other posts from guys over your way, and they look very attractive.

Philbert


----------



## Antarctica

derwoodii said:


> Super axe OZ made 19 ton vertical blade into waist height table make job easy



That splitter with a foot controlled valve would be the cats ass for 95% of the wood I split...


----------



## Philbert

I assume that it helps if the rounds are cut square and flat to stand up on the table?

Website for those entering the summer season: https://www.superaxe.com.au/superaxe-ws3150/

Philbert


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my main wood in my 'woodpile' is oak. but I keep some pine stacked also. my pine stack is getting bit low... so was 'sent' a big pine limb the other day! but most going to dump, however... in tradition... I am keeping some of it for my pine stack. any time I have a lot of pine come out of any of my pine trees, I keep some of it. not much, but some of it. will be cutting this to about 15" or so...

some top side pine tree work being done tomorrow, may keep a bit of that, too...



pine appeals to the pioneer in me... and the many times hunting in Oregon mountains with my Dad back in the mid 50's...


----------



## dancan

derwoodii said:


> picked up a good second hand log splitter last weekend and put it to work this weekend
> 
> 
> Super axe OZ made 19 ton vertical blade into waist height table make job easy
> View attachment 740844
> 
> 
> View attachment 740846
> 
> 
> View attachment 740847



Gonna have to see a vid of you running that machine !!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dancan said:


> Gonna have to see *a vid of you running that machine* !!!



i'd like to see it in operation, too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

been prepping one of my woodpile areas for more farwood. thot I would put these big chunks down, stack... cut as needed. or wanted. now have decided good place to put a lot of farplace sized farwood. so changes are planned. efficiency and utility!


----------



## derwoodii

dancan said:


> Gonna have to see a vid of you running that machine !!!




All my wood pile been split ATM,, so best i can do is machine sales vid


----------



## Allar

I made a little video because i couldn't fit it all on picture 
So yeah been busy splitting the wood that i cut this winter, majority of the wood stove logs have been done, just a little more.
Once i'v done with the bucked logs that are outside i will stack the split logs. Not sure if i'm going to split the wood under the roof (cooking stove) logs but i most likely will.

What else... uhm it's all spruce and i use a small cheapo 7 ton log splitter. I have done a few little modifications to it , which are crucial imo


----------



## Sterling Bronemann

How does everybody keep the ants from invading your piles? I currently have 4 large pallets full of wood to start seasoning. Don't want the ants to destroy it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Multifaceted

Trying to keep insects away from my wood is like trying to hold back the tide... I just accept the fact that it's outdoors and there is little that I can do about it.


----------



## Sterling Bronemann

Multifaceted said:


> Trying to keep insects away from my wood is like trying to hold back the tide... I just accept the fact that it's outdoors and there is little that I can do about it.



Ya, I know it's outside and all, but I know ants can wreak havoc on wood and do some damage if they get too bad. Just don't want my stockpile ruined!


----------



## Erik B

Sterling Bronemann said:


> How does everybody keep the ants from invading your piles? I currently have 4 large pallets full of wood to start seasoning. Don't want the ants to destroy it. Any suggestions?


Have the wood stacked off of the ground. Ants like wet wood. Once the wood dries out, ants should not be a problem.


----------



## 95custmz

Sterling Bronemann said:


> How does everybody keep the ants from invading your piles? I currently have 4 large pallets full of wood to start seasoning. Don't want the ants to destroy it. Any suggestions?


Get some chickens. LOL. Chickens love eating insects.


----------



## Sterling Bronemann

95custmz said:


> Get some chickens. LOL. Chickens love eating insects.



We've actually been contemplating getting some just for the fact that the wifey loves fresh eggs. And I know they eat about everything under the sun. So we may have some in the near future.


----------



## al-k

Did some clean up today. Started with this.
Ended up with about two cords of logs. 

4.5 hours later. Ended up taking a couple more trees out.


----------



## jrider

Have plenty to keep me busy this summer


----------



## Tim Carroll

Got some locust to split.


----------



## chipper1

Tim Carroll said:


> View attachment 742004
> 
> Got some locust to split.


That could get fun , but the BTU's are worth it !


----------



## moresnow

Sterling Bronemann said:


> Ya, I know it's outside and all, but I know ants can wreak havoc on wood and do some damage if they get too bad. Just don't want my stockpile ruined!



Your just down the road from me. Doubt you will see any significant ant damage. Best if you stack on pallets or anything that keeps the lower row off the ground. Works for me.


----------



## al-k

Fell one more of the dead oaks.
Having the tractor is making life so much easier


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Fell one more of the dead oaks.View attachment 742542
> Having the tractor is making life so much easierView attachment 742543


I still find uses for mine, not sure what I'd get done if I didn't have it.
My neighbor was going to load a large rental rototiller into his truck by hand I said why you have a tractor I'm not lifting it if I don't have to, he said yeah your right, he just got his little B series Kubota this summer.
Nice you're getting to drop your firewood almost on the pile too .


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Nice you're getting to drop your firewood almost on the pile too


I had about 5 pallets behind that big rock that got smashed. lol I was not going to tell. ooops


----------



## moresnow

al-k said:


> I had about 5 pallets behind that big rock that got smashed. lol I was not going to tell. ooops



Impressive targeting Going for the empty pallets was smart planning comparatively !


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> I had about 5 pallets behind that big rock that got smashed. lol I was not going to tell. ooops


Whoops, at least pallets are cheap lol.
Could have been worse, I had a hinge break on a spar that was rigged, then it swung 90 degrees from the intended fall.
Sure wish that was all that happened .






























































The irony of it all is I was going to leave my truck closer to the intended fall, but moved it "out of the zone" .


----------



## al-k

Just when you think you know what it will do. I will have to remember that with my tractor and keep it well out of the way.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Just when you think you know what it will do. I will have to remember that with my tractor and keep it well out of the way.


I made lots of mistakes on that one, lots of learning.
The great thing is that I learned, nothing was damaged, no-one was hurt, I didn't have to make an insurance claim, and I did get the tree down and I got paid so the truck damage was kind of a wash. It's not a matter of if it will happen but a matter of when .


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> I made lots of mistakes on that one, lots of learning.
> The great thing is that I learned, nothing was damaged, no-one was hurt, I didn't have to make an insurance claim, and I did get the tree down and I got paid so the truck damage was kind of a wash. It's not a matter of if it will happen but a matter of when .


Good thing no one was injured. Drop enough trees and sooner or later something will go wrong.


----------



## H-Ranch

chipper1 said:


> The great thing is that I learned...


Estimate the height of the tree and park twice that distance away?


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Good thing no one was injured. Drop enough trees and sooner or later something will go wrong.


It does.


H-Ranch said:


> Estimate the height of the tree and park twice that distance away?


Pictures dont always show everything. I'll just say this in that neighborhood if it aint tied down it will walk away.
If I would have just dropped it between my truck and the house (about 30') all would have been well(I second guessed myself multiple times, dont do that!). Never hit anything felling trees in the woods .


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Hinerman

Philbert said:


> We don't see that type of splitter over here. Vertical units all split at ground level, instead of on a table.
> 
> I have seen them in other posts from guys over your way, and they look very attractive.
> 
> Philbert



Somebody in MO built one and had it at Matt's GTG a couple years ago. Can't remember who it was. i like 'em


----------



## stihlaficionado

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 742971


Burn much pine?


----------



## Logger nate

stihlaficionado said:


> Burn much pine?


Little , and spruce . There is some red fir and tamarack in the middle pile but that’s the for sale pile.


----------



## motolife313

Found some decent white oak. Possibly been here several years. Sap wood is very punky but heart wood is pretty dang solid. 24-25” bar. And I chopped off most the sap wood onsite. I sell it as cooking wood so it’s gota be quality stuff to use in my smoker and others for cooking. Mostly left in this pile is Fir. I seen another pile with a good size trunk of oak


----------



## motolife313

Thanks for all the likes last time!


----------



## jrider




----------



## Ductape

Some of this will be burned 19/20, hopefully half or so will be saved for 20/21.


----------



## md1486

Ductape said:


> Some of this will be burned 19/20, hopefully half or so will be saved for 20/21.
> 
> View attachment 743788
> 
> 
> View attachment 743789
> 
> 
> View attachment 743790



Is it freshly cut trees ? You'll be good to go with about only 5 months of seasoning ? You're lucky, weather here doesnt allow it.


----------



## Ductape

md1486 said:


> Is it freshly cut trees ? You'll be good to go with about only 5 months of seasoning ? You're lucky, weather here doesnt allow it.




Trees were logged mid-winter, but not delivered to me until a couple months ago. I cut all of it / split much of it then. The last third I didn't split until the past couple weeks. You are correct to think that some of my wood for this year will not be as dry as I would prefer. The past couple years I have struggled to keep myself a full season out, as I used to easily in the past.

P.S. When I stack it in my barn it will be most seasoned, last in... so any wood from that pile won't hit the stove till mid-January.


----------



## thewoodlands

My splitting area is near where the tree falls.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split the cherry and maple today before the temps hit 80, this will get stacked with some yellow birch when it cools off.

Our temp is 81 heading over 90 today.


----------



## MNGuns

12 cord by my math, but a nice picture to boot..


----------



## motolife313

Doin some work around and on the wood pile. Some of this oak was too tough so I had to noodle it. Very stringy also,luckily not super bad tho. Figured out how to bust the punky sap wood off real efficiently also with my light weight fishers axe


----------



## motolife313

Brought out the 075 for this cross cut for cut and to do the noodling. It’s actually jamming up when noodling over the 064. Any ideas on how to help that? Seems to be putting extra load on it. I got her tab rich right now. The 064 started idling high the other day and seemed like it was happy next day after blowing the filter out lol



im splitting them with my screw splitter also but these rounds will heat the harden tip fast. Other woods can go all day. I even spray pam oil spray on the screw every new log on tuff stuff


----------



## husqvarna257

Finished up 10 cord so now I'm tossing them in the top of the 10 -20 shed. My wife has patience and love to stack so she stacked the shed, guess my tossing it in bugs her. Neat stacks does get more wood in the shed I'll admit, just not to her.


----------



## motolife313

I like that wood shed. Looks like it didn’t cost that much to build


----------



## husqvarna257

Thanks I kept it low by not adding sides to it. It made it easy to get wood in the winter, no fighting snow and ice on tarps.


----------



## thewoodlands

This part of the cherry is from opening up the gully this spring, it was rotting (full of ants this spring) so we felled it. I bucked up what was left and then split it, I'm thinking the wood in the last two pictures should be a face cord and maybe more.

Before I did the above, I changed the oil in the push mower and the splitter in the picture.


----------



## motolife313

About 4.5 cords between the 2 piles here


----------



## Antarctica

husqvarna257 said:


> Thanks I kept it low by not adding sides to it. It made it easy to get wood in the winter, no fighting snow and ice on tarps.



A few purlins for the roof wouldn't have cost you much. Let us know on the next build and we'll pitch in for a tape measure for the rafters....


----------



## al-k

I got thinking if the tractor breaks down this winter it would make my life miserable. So as bad as I hate it I filled the wood shed just in case. 2.5 cords.


----------



## Cowboy254

Antarctica said:


> A few purlins for the roof wouldn't have cost you much. Let us know on the next build and we'll pitch in for a tape measure for the rafters....



Stihl a better job than I would have done.


----------



## panolo

Antarctica said:


> A few purlins for the roof wouldn't have cost you much. Let us know on the next build and we'll pitch in for a tape measure for the rafters....



Meh... Looks good to me. It's a wood shed not the Tajmajal!!


----------



## moonboy

ShaneLogs said:


> Looking good! I'm jealous!


----------



## moonboy

Don't be ,it a lot if work and pain to get these piles not get any younger.


----------



## moonboy

Jest got this


----------



## moonboy

Kid like climbing on the log.It 8 to 9 ft tall


----------



## Ronaldo

moonboy said:


> Kid like climbing on the log.It 8 to 9 ft tall


Pretty dangerous place to play......logs can shift and get ya.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

I'll be bucking up some pine logs tomorrow from when we cleared for the new garage, I'll still have six more piles of logs left after I do one tomorrow.

Since I didn't have a picture of the pile, I attached a photo of how I did some ash using the forks which I'll use tomorrow.


----------



## 95custmz

About 3 cords and still adding to the pile with Cherry and Ash.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sterling Bronemann said:


> We've actually been contemplating getting some just for the fact that the wifey loves fresh eggs. And I know they eat about everything under the sun. So we may have some in the near future.



more bugs, better the eggs!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> View attachment 741912
> Have plenty to keep me busy this summer



indeed!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Multifaceted said:


> Trying to keep insects away from my wood is like trying to hold back the tide... I just accept the fact that it's outdoors and there is little that I can do about it.




put some Over n Out down. they have 2 versions. long term and short term. use and doubt u will have ants! plenty info online...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

culled my recent oak scrounge down to 2 piles. cuttable farwood. and splitable farwood. headed to the wood pile...


cuttable pile


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

took out the bigger pcs of the wood-pile-in-progress. a more updated pix.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

from a midnite scrounge run so as to beat city on pickup morning once holidays over. this to be cut up as campfire farwood... but will go to my rolling woodpiles, by-passing wood pile in progress... actually I mean my rolling woodsheds. lol


----------



## moonboy

husqvarna257 said:


> Finished up 10 cord so now I'm tossing them in the top of the 10 -20 shed. My wife has patience and love to stack so she stacked the shed, guess my tossing it in bugs her. Neat stacks does get more wood in the shed I'll admit, just not to her.
> 
> View attachment 745358


That good to cove the pile up.I did the same.


----------



## moonboy

Ronaldo said:


> Pretty dangerous place to play......logs can shift and get ya.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Grand kids they did not get up there for long.Give you gray hair.


----------



## Chris moss

Some of yallsbpiles put mine to shame lol


----------



## moonboy

Chris moss said:


> Some of yallsbpiles put mine to shame lol View attachment 746897
> View attachment 746898


You going split that my hand?


----------



## Chris moss

moonboy said:


> You going split that my hand?


I have no choice , i burn for heat in the winter, old farm house , two open face fireplaces and 1 woodstove, i go thru about 45-50 cords of wood a winter burning all 3 for 4-5 months stright , im lookimg for a good used log splitter since this is my 2nd year in this house , i spent atleast 5 hours a day , everyday all summer to split enough wood to burn in the main room and 1 bedroom , i do need a splitter just cant afford 800 plis bucks for a new one


----------



## moonboy

If I but york splitter sale you mind.I live in michigan?


----------



## Allar

Chris moss said:


> I have no choice , i burn for heat in the winter, old farm house , two open face fireplaces and 1 woodstove, i go thru about 45-50 cords of wood a winter burning all 3 for 4-5 months stright , im lookimg for a good used log splitter since this is my 2nd year in this house , i spent atleast 5 hours a day , everyday all summer to split enough wood to burn in the main room and 1 bedroom , i do need a splitter just cant afford 800 plis bucks for a new one


Just get a cheapo $200 splitter, with some modifications it can be really productive. 
For me splitting wood with an axe is nothing but a back killer.


----------



## Ronaldo

Chris moss said:


> I have no choice , i burn for heat in the winter, old farm house , two open face fireplaces and 1 woodstove, i go thru about 45-50 cords of wood a winter burning all 3 for 4-5 months stright , im lookimg for a good used log splitter since this is my 2nd year in this house , i spent atleast 5 hours a day , everyday all summer to split enough wood to burn in the main room and 1 bedroom , i do need a splitter just cant afford 800 plis bucks for a new one


A couple of inserts would significantly cut down on wood consumption in those open fireplaces and give you more heat to boot. 45 to 50 cords is a lot of wood! 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Chris moss said:


> Some of yallsbpiles put mine to shame lol View attachment 746897
> View attachment 746898



nice pile, I would say... you got nothing to be shamed by... but, I agree with you... some piles, stacks... one in particular... just amazing!

never seen a woodpile or wood shed I din't like!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

moonboy said:


> You going split that my hand?



I was also wondering...?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Chris moss said:


> I have no choice , i burn for heat in the winter, old farm house , two open face fireplaces and 1 woodstove,* i go thru about 45-50 cords of wood a winter burning all 3 for 4-5 months stright* , im lookimg for a good used log splitter since this is my 2nd year in this house , i spent atleast 5 hours a day , everyday all summer to split enough wood to burn in the main room and 1 bedroom , i do need a splitter just cant afford 800 plis bucks for a new one



omg!...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Allar said:


> Just get a cheapo $200 splitter, with some modifications it can be really productive.
> For me splitting wood with an axe is nothing but a back killer.



well, something for sure! I am pretty sure if I needed 45-50 cords of wood per winter season... I would have to mechanize my ops! hope u can come up with something... other than axe head high in the air...


----------



## CaseyForrest

Finally starting to get the wood pile processed. Normally we'd toss splits into a wagon and go stack, but with our season going from abnormal amounts of rain to blistering heat, I've determined we just need to get it split. We can work on stacking as time permits. 












Added a roller conveyor to the process, its working well to eliminate using the tractor. Picked up 2 of these sections locally. Pretty good use of $100. 











sent from a field


----------



## thewoodlands

This is some of the pine from when we cleared an area for the new garage last year, I used the 4540 to get everything up in the air. After I finish this pile, we have six more that will need c/s/s.

We have two years of shoulder season wood up so this will be for down the road and for some fires in the outside fireplace this winter.


----------



## Chris moss

moonboy said:


> If I but york splitter sale you mind.I live in michigan?


Im sorry I did not understand your reply


----------



## moonboy

I mit be buy a log splitter from York.My old splitter will be for sale


----------



## Polish hammer

Finally getting organized! Now just need more wood!


----------



## Chris moss

moonboy said:


> I mit be buy a log splitter from York.My old splitter will be for sale


Oh ok , got ya , i dont mind a drive for a good deal , keep me posted i have family in Ok i go see often so your on the way back


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

CaseyForrest said:


> Finally starting to get the wood pile processed. Normally we'd toss splits into a wagon and go stack, but with our season going from abnormal amounts of rain to blistering heat, I've determined we just need to get it split. We can work on stacking as time permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a roller conveyor to the process, its working well to eliminate using the tractor. Picked up 2 of these sections locally. Pretty good use of $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field



nice looking rural setup there cf ~ that is a lot of very nice looking grass, so much so... one might think u are in the grass business. looks like that EZ-pop is just the ticket!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Chris moss said:


> I have no choice , i burn for heat in the winter, old farm house , two open face fireplaces and 1 woodstove, i go thru about 45-50 cords of wood a winter burning all 3 for 4-5 months stright , im lookimg for a good used log splitter since this is my 2nd year in this house , i spent atleast 5 hours a day , everyday all summer to split enough wood to burn in the main room and 1 bedroom ,* i do need a splitter just cant afford 800 plis bucks for a new one*



have you considered the possibility of financing one? many splitter companies will have optional financing available. if it was my situation and I needed 45-50 cords of wood per cold season... I would look at splitter performance, tonnage, etc. for 45/50 cords per year, I don't think $800 will buy the 'new one' such a requirement would call for. especially if year after year. in other words, I would get a real good one. with as many operator conveniences as makes sense. often times, these kind of purchases are like buying a tractor and equipment. as a package. long-term financing makes it feasible for such a capital investment as these. this site has numerous splitter company ads. might be worth contacting them to see what they can offer.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice looking rural setup there cf ~ that is a lot of very nice looking grass, so much so... one might think u are in the grass business. looks like that EZ-pop is just the ticket!



Thanks. Ive cut a lawn or two.....

We've had a pretty lush spring. At times it was difficult to get the yard cut between the rain and mud. This was a few weeks ago.. And yes, that's our Daughter in the kayak in the background.


----------



## Cambium

I just love looking at the pics with all the land around. Nice!
Here's a couple pics of my firewood currently as the sun comes up.


----------



## Antarctica

Chris moss said:


> I have no choice , i burn for heat in the winter, old farm house , two open face fireplaces and 1 woodstove, _*i go thru about 45-50 cords *_of wood a winter burning all 3 for 4-5 months stright



Something is wrong. Either you typed it wrong, or you're doing it wrong.

40-50 cords?? In Virginia? I live in Maryland, in a leaky house, and I probably burn 4-5 cords a year. I could see being in the mountains of VA (quite familiar with Virginia BTW) and burning maybe double that.

If your house is requiring that, then you need to fix what ever is wrong with the house. I mean - I think I could stay warm in a lean-to with 40-50 cords!

What kind of stove? You might also be better plugging up and insulating the fireplaces than using them. Or at least find some old fireplace inserts.


----------



## Allar

I honestly thought that i burn more than everyone here but seeing that this guy burns 40-50 cords....i guess i was wrong. 
Our house has no insulation and our only heating source is wood. We get up to -30c during winter.


----------



## cat10ken

Just wait for it, he'll come around pretty soon saying he meant face cords. At $200/full cord that would be $9-10,000 per year to heat your home. Might as well burn bundles of dollar bills.


----------



## Philbert

cat10ken said:


> Just wait for it, he'll come around pretty soon saying he meant face cords.


Fireplaces are pretty inefficient too, compared to even a basic wood stove.

Philbert


----------



## md1486

cat10ken said:


> Just wait for it, he'll come around pretty soon saying he meant face cords. At $200/full cord that would be $9-10,000 per year to heat your home. Might as well burn bundles of dollar bills.



That's what I think too, around 15 full cords, 5 cords per fireplace/woodstove. Even 15 cords is a lot of wood though.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first two pictures should be of a cherry I still need to get and the last two are the brook that runs through our property.


----------



## Antarctica

thewoodlands said:


> The first two pictures should be of a cherry I still need to get and the last two are the brook that runs through our property.



Thanks woodlands, for starting my snow/winter itch early!!


----------



## thewoodlands

Antarctica said:


> Thanks woodlands, for starting my snow/winter itch early!!


With the high temps coming in from the south, the cold water in the brook would feel great but I think we'll be in for some storms so it will have to wait.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished what was left of this pine today, hopefully I can start splitting it after the heat moves through.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cut up couple bucket loads of oak last nite. now to stack it... almost a cord, getting close. with cut and split pile, too... think will get 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 cord out of those two main scrounges off the felled oak and limbs... nice stuff!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

finished up some tree work in my big pine... arborist in for this job. but ended up with some pine for my pine stack. took close to 3/4T if not more out of tree to lighten it and couple limbs. even the small pieces that fell to ground bit scary to think... when they hit. but, if ur time is up, its up!  walked one of my pups this evening... and 2 mins later as we turned around to head back home... I hear a crash!! looked over towards sound and noticed final bounces of dead oak limb breaking. I was right under it only 2 minutes earlier. probably not a widow maker, but sure could have ruined my afternoon. 2" in diameter! guess not my time. no, not yet! 





heading to the pine stack...


----------



## thewoodlands

This is some cherry and maple I split the first week of July so unless it's storming tomorrow, it will get stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished stacking just after 12 today, attached are some pictures of a face cord of cherry with some maple on top. If we don't have any storms tomorrow morning, I think that I'll get my next stacking area ready.


----------



## thewoodlands

The wife said if I could stack a face cord on Saturday (our hottest day) she would make me this, great stuff.
*Berried Delight*


Combine:

1-1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs

½ cup sugar

1/3 cup melted butter/margarine

Press firmly into bottom of 13 x 9 pan and chill for a couple of hours


Beat until smooth:

1 (8 oz) pkg softened cream cheese

¼ cup sugar

2 tablespoons milk

Fold into about 14 oz slightly thawed cool whip

Spread on crust


Arrange 2 pints hulled and halved strawberries in even layer.


Beat 2 (4 serving size) pkgs vanilla instant pudding into 3-1/2 cups cold milk.


Pour pudding over the berries and chill for several hours or overnight.


Serve with additional thawed cool whip and additional berries on top.


----------



## Marine5068

panolo said:


> Meh... Looks good to me. It's a wood shed not the Tajmajal!!


Taj Mahal


----------



## Marine5068

thewoodlands said:


> The wife said if I could stack a face cord on Saturday (our hottest day) she would make me this, great stuff.
> *Berried Delight*
> 
> 
> Combine:
> 
> 1-1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs
> 
> ½ cup sugar
> 
> 1/3 cup melted butter/margarine
> 
> Press firmly into bottom of 13 x 9 pan and chill for a couple of hours
> 
> 
> Beat until smooth:
> 
> 1 (8 oz) pkg softened cream cheese
> 
> ¼ cup sugar
> 
> 2 tablespoons milk
> 
> Fold into about 14 oz slightly thawed cool whip
> 
> Spread on crust
> 
> 
> Arrange 2 pints hulled and halved strawberries in even layer.
> 
> 
> Beat 2 (4 serving size) pkgs vanilla instant pudding into 3-1/2 cups cold milk.
> 
> 
> Pour pudding over the berries and chill for several hours or overnight.
> 
> 
> Serve with additional thawed cool whip and additional berries on top.


Lucky guy


----------



## al-k

Put a couple more logs in the pile this morning before it gets hot.


----------



## thewoodlands

Marine5068 said:


> Lucky guy


That was an old picture but the wife made some this morning, hopefully it's ready for tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked the first face cord before noon but since that area gets lots of sun, I'll wait until later before I start on the second face cord with pictures going up tonight.

We had some pretty good rains come through after I stacked the second load this afternoon so I'll finish this tomorrow.


----------



## Marine5068

Two cords of Sugar Maple, Ash, Hickory with a bit of Ironwood and Cherry


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Two cords of Sugar Maple, Ash, Hickory with a bit of Ironwood and Cherry
> View attachment 749222


That building is beautiful!


----------



## cornfused

Got some splitting done....
Now the stacking begins


----------



## husqvarna257

al-k said:


> View attachment 748107
> Put a couple more logs in the pile this morning before it gets hot.



I see you have a quick attach on your kubota. What did it cost to set that up?


----------



## husqvarna257

I filled the 10-20 shed up, tossed some on top of the stacked stuff but still ran out of room. So I got the 10-20 car port from Harbor Freight. I used self tapping screws to hold it together and 10' spikes to hold it down. Still splitting more tomorrow. This pile I just tossed wood in not stacking. This wood for next year. My goal is to have 16 cord before the years over.


----------



## al-k

husqvarna257 said:


> I see you have a quick attach on your kubota. What did it cost to set that up?


Its a kioti 2610, the tractor with third function valve and grapple was right at 20k


----------



## johnnyballs

husqvarna257 said:


> I filled the 10-20 shed up, tossed some on top of the stacked stuff but still ran out of room. So I got the 10-20 car port from Harbor Freight. I used self tapping screws to hold it together and 10' spikes to hold it down. Still splitting more tomorrow. This pile I just tossed wood in not stacking. This wood for next year. My goal is to have 16 cord before the years over.
> 
> View attachment 749660


no duct tape or bungees ???...you should be ashamed of yourself... just kidding, looks great..


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That building is beautiful!


Its the tasjamahaul.


Marine5068 said:


> Two cords of Sugar Maple, Ash, Hickory with a bit of Ironwood and Cherry
> View attachment 749222


Nice building for sure.


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> I filled the 10-20 shed up, tossed some on top of the stacked stuff but still ran out of room. So I got the 10-20 car port from Harbor Freight. I used self tapping screws to hold it together and 10' spikes to hold it down. Still splitting more tomorrow. This pile I just tossed wood in not stacking. This wood for next year. My goal is to have 16 cord before the years over.
> 
> View attachment 749660


Lots of work there.
How long of splits can you fit in your stove.


----------



## chipper1

I cut up a little elm right next to the woodpile a few weeks ago, and last weekend I cut a bit of black locust here at the house that came down in the storm that came through.
Here's a video cutting the elm, is that legal in a picture thread.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> That building is beautiful!


Thanks
I built it as a carport with one of the 3, 12'x20' foot bays into a barn-door shed.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> Thanks
> I built it as a carport with one of the 3, 12'x20' foot bays into a barn-door shed.


Welcome.
Did you mill the wood yourself.
Any pictures of the whole thing.


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> Its the tasjamahaul.
> 
> Nice building for sure.


Thanks


Marine5068 said:


> Thanks
> I built it as a 3 bay carport, 36' x 20' x 10' tall under, with one of the 12'x
> 20' foot bays into a barn-door shed.


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> Welcome.
> Did you mill the wood yourself.
> Any pictures of the whole thing.


Dutch Amish milled the local White Pine at 5/4 thick for the boards and battens.
Pressure treated 6x6 posts and pressure treated 2x10 built up beams ring the structure.
Roof trusses at 18" O/C and 4' bigfoot footings under the 10 posts.
Green metal roofing and aluminum vented soffit all around and under the 2 car ports.
Aluminum eaves trough and downspouts. 
Whole thing cost $13,000 including labor.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> Dutch Amish milled the local White Pine at 5/4 thick for the boards and battens.
> Pressure treated 6x6 posts and pressure treated 2x10 built up beams ring the structure.
> Roof trusses at 18" O/C and 4' bigfoot footings under the 10 posts.
> Green metal roofing and aluminum vented soffit all around and under the 2 car ports.
> Aluminum eaves trough and downspouts.
> Whole thing cost $13,000 including labor.


Wow, did you get a little carried away, or was that the plan all along.
They are usually priced pretty good, you got a lot of goodies on it.


----------



## Be Stihl

cornfused said:


> Got some splitting done....
> Now the stacking beginsView attachment 749424



What is that Mustard yellow wood I. The middle pile?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

Be Stihl said:


> What is that Mustard yellow wood I. The middle pile?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very likely to be Mulberry. Its a cousin to Hedge.


----------



## cornfused

Be Stihl said:


> What is that Mustard yellow wood I. The middle pile?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is Hedge (Osage Orange). It's very, very, dense wood. Perhaps the best firewood in North America. As a bonus my neighbor was clearing a fence line & gave it to me


----------



## thewoodlands

This cherry has been uprooted on a small sugar maple (damaged) since last winter I think, so today I hauled out one load. I have some rounds left along with what you can see in picture 9432 to the root ball in picture 9433.


----------



## husqvarna257

chipper1 said:


> Lots of work there.
> How long of splits can you fit in your stove.



I run a wood boiler that I cut wood to 24" . wood stove thats now a back up or used in a few spring days I run 18" max


----------



## chipper1

husqvarna257 said:


> I run a wood boiler that I cut wood to 24" . wood stove thats now a back up or used in a few spring days I run 18" max


Nice, I thought the spits looked a little long.


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> Wow, did you get a little carried away, or was that the plan all along.
> They are usually priced pretty good, you got a lot of goodies on it.


I'm an Architectural Technologist so I planned the structural just like that.
Direct compression loads bearing straight down through the center of the posts right down through the foundation piers. No shear loading of any beams or trusses.
The diagonal braces are PT 4"x 4" and are that length for optimal lateral support and are fastened with long structural screws used in log home building (post and beam fasteners).
Dutch contractor added the narrowing up of the roof trusses which meant 2 extra ones and suggested we beef up the roof strapping from the minimum code requirement of [email protected]" O/C to [email protected]" O/C.
We have had great snowfalls lately and we are in the snowbelt here so that was a very good suggestion and only cost about $400 more overall for both.
The only thing I added was the aluminum soffit ceiling under the main carports for about $450.
It's a strong structure and I'm very satisfied with how it turned out.


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> I'm an Architectural Technologist so I planned the structural just like that.
> Direct compression loads bearing straight down through the center of the posts right down through the foundation piers. No shear loading of any beams or trusses.
> The diagonal braces are PT 4"x 4" and are that length for optimal lateral support and are fastened with long structural screws used in log home building (post and beam fasteners).
> Dutch contractor added the narrowing up of the roof trusses wich meant 2 extra ones and suggested we beef up the strapping from the minimum code requirement of [email protected]" O/C to [email protected]" O/C.
> We have had great snowfalls lately and we are in the snowbelt here so that was a very good suggestion and was only cost about $400 more overall for both.
> The only thing I added was the aluminum soffit ceiling under the main carports for about $450.
> It's a strong structure and I'm very satisfied with how it turned out.


----------



## Marine5068

chipper1 said:


> I cut up a little elm right next to the woodpile a few weeks ago, and last weekend I cut a bit of black locust here at the house that came down in the storm that came through.
> Here's a video cutting the elm, is that legal in a picture thread.



Id like to find some Locust.
Its a bit rare around me.


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> I'm an Architectural Technologist so I planned the structural just like that.
> Direct compression loads bearing straight down through the center of the posts right down through the foundation piers. No shear loading of any beams or trusses.
> The diagonal braces are PT 4"x 4" and are that length for optimal lateral support and are fastened with long structural screws used in log home building (post and beam fasteners).
> Dutch contractor added the narrowing up of the roof trusses which meant 2 extra ones and suggested we beef up the roof strapping from the minimum code requirement of [email protected]" O/C to [email protected]" O/C.
> We have had great snowfalls lately and we are in the snowbelt here so that was a very good suggestion and only cost about $400 more overall for both.
> The only thing I added was the aluminum soffit ceiling under the main carports for about $450.
> It's a strong structure and I'm very satisfied with how it turned out.


Thats great, I'm not any of that, but when I build things I like them to last too .
Looking forward to getting my pole barn built when the economy tanks, I already have the pad cleared and leveled within a few inches. The main structure will be 32x48 with two 12x48 lean tos, I want to have 3 diagonal parking spots(one will have a lift) in the main off to the left and the door will be to the right of the gable end, that will leave a nice spot to park a truck with a trailer attached. 12x24 section for my wife to park in for winter, and the other half will be a 12x24 heated/AC'd shop with a door going into my wifes parking area to expand the work area when shes not using it.
The other lean to will be for all my equipment such as tractor/brush hog/skidding winch, mower(when not on the trailer, quads.
It will fill up quick .


----------



## chipper1

Marine5068 said:


> Id like to find some Locust.
> Its a bit rare around me.


Its some hard stuff for posts, last better than green 4x6.


----------



## Marine5068

Marine5068 said:


> View attachment 751250



Vented soffit carport ceiling


36x20 carport with drive in shed


----------



## thewoodlands

Just a few pictures of some splitting I did today, we have two years of shoulder season wood stacked so this will be piled stacked in an area that will need some cleaning up, the wood is white pine that was felled last year.

I did get some tarps out so we can cover our shoulder season wood tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Picture 9436 is the white pine pile I've been splitting from, pictures 9437,9438,9460 are from today with 9464 and 9465 all the wood I split from this bunch of white pine.

Picture 9462 is this years fawn who watch me split for an hour before leaving.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> *Its a kioti* 2610, the tractor with third function valve and grapple was right at 20k



in case u r wondering... it is pronounced: coyote


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I am still working on adding up my latest city scrounged oak just from down the street... bout one cord now. makes about 3 I have in town now. 3/4 C still to split... most of this wood is pretty fresh, some older... smaller is for daily campfire use.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

but this is




is now this.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

all this is headed to the wood pile...



plus this:


----------



## al-k

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> in case u r wondering... it is pronounced: coyote


----------



## abbott295

I know at least three ways to pronounce 'coyote'. In English, as two (silent e on the end) or three syllables (with the e pronounced 'ee'), and in Spanish. And the spelling of the tractor brand 'Kioti' opens up more possibilities.


----------



## NElogger

Finally had some time to start working on this pile. We have a ways to go but it will be worth it.


----------



## jrider

Each pile is 100-105 feet long


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a pine that lost its top a few years ago so I felled it and then split the chit. I moved some limbs with the 4540 so I changed to the bucket and moved some pine to the area I cleared the other day.

The 310 is still giving me problems so I grabbed the 028 WB, it was running nice and throwing some nice chips so I guess I'll use it more often.

Pictures 9483 & 84 are the two fawns we have hanging around, they've been putting on a show running the trails around the house.

We had 46 this morning.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

NElogger said:


> Finally had some time to start working on this pile. We have a ways to go but it will be worth it.
> View attachment 752622
> View attachment 752623



looks like u had a nice day for it... yes, it will be worth it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> View attachment 752668
> Each pile is 100-105 feet long



personal use or for sale? nice rows, that's for sure!... of course, the woodpiles speak for themselves.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thewoodlands said:


> We had a pine that lost its top a few years ago so I felled it and then split the chit. I moved some limbs with the 4540 so I changed to the bucket and moved some pine to the area I cleared the other day. The 310 is still giving me problems so I grabbed the 028 WB, it was running nice and throwing some nice chips so I guess I'll use it more often. *Pictures 9483 & 84 are the two fawns we have hanging around, they've been putting on a show running the trails around the house.*
> We had 46 this morning.



thanks for the mention. missed them first go-around. wondered why all the green shrubbery.... now I know! tucked in nice n neat. is there a momma close by?


----------



## jrider

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> personal use or for sale? nice rows, that's for sure!... of course, the woodpiles speak for themselves.


Sale


----------



## thewoodlands

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks for the mention. missed them first go-around. wondered why all the green shrubbery.... now I know! tucked in nice n neat. is there a momma close by?


Yes she is, usually not real far away but the older they get the further away she is.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jrider said:


> Sale




oic; even I wouldn't use that much farwood in one season... lol


----------



## Marine5068

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> View attachment 752390
> all this is headed to the wood pile...
> View attachment 752389
> 
> 
> plus this:


Would you need much heating wood in Texas?
Just asking because we'd never use Oak or other hardwoods for campfires here much.
Just softwoods like our plentiful Pine, Spruce, Fir, Cedar.
Our hardwoods would be used for mid Winter when the thermometer drops to well below freezing.
For example, last year we had bitter cold and temps dropped to -40 C (-40 F) for a few weeks straight.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Marine5068 said:


> Would you need much heating wood in Texas?Just asking because we'd never use Oak or other hardwoods for campfires here much.Just softwoods like our plentiful Pine, Spruce, Fir, Cedar.Our hardwoods would be used for mid Winter when the thermometer drops to well below freezing.For example, last year we had bitter cold and temps dropped to -40 C (-40 F) for a few weeks straight.



hi - are you a water marine? or a _semper fi_ Marine?....

no, not too much 'heating wood'... but quite a bit of fireplace burning wood. I only use soft woods in mr Brutus... outdoors campfire. and soft woods is not common. some pine though. primarily its oak. lots of oak here. I get so much oak for a urban location, not in the business... I say 'it rains oak in my neighborhood'. no shortage. I use the term campfire more for need of a noun, more so that like at a camp site in a national park, for example. I only use cedar as kindling or sometimes I use it to kick-start a cold fire. burns too hot! for temps at -40C/F... I would move further south! lol

most down here just up the thermostat... while I have a fire almost every day. even when its 102f out. fire all afternoon today.

hope I have answered your question. if any more, please feel free to ask. many things to like about this AS site... seeing your building skills is, imo... certainly one of them!

in case u r a _semper fi_ Marine...

semper fi!

last night's campfire....


that is all oak.


----------



## Cambium

NElogger said:


> Finally had some time to start working on this pile. We have a ways to go but it will be worth it.
> View attachment 752622
> View attachment 752623



Nice! Looks like those piles were just dumped in a random spot. Any reason why you chose that spot?


----------



## NElogger

Cambium said:


> Nice! Looks like those piles were just dumped in a random spot. Any reason why you chose that spot?


It's an old highway bed so it's good hard ground. It's easier to get the dump truck in if it's wet. With the 6ish acres we have its one of the only flat spots lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

I went and rented a stump grinder today. Had 6 that were cut off close to the ground but were still a pain. Two yards off fill after and I have a good spot to cut and split those logs up.
The three oaks in the back are dead and need to come down.


----------



## chipper1

I've split a half cord or so this week around the splitting area and the bonfire area, as well as cleaned up my cookie cutting area.
I've got enough cookies to burn through the shoulder, and I should fill the bin before we start burning. I had the bin about half full when we started cleaning these up.
Phase two in the splitting area will be to remove the splits for myself and get them stacked in the woodshed, glad for some cooler temps to start working over there, it's looking nice already.


----------



## Marine5068

More firewood to add to the other 3 cords done this month.
It was a dying Red Oak tree that was about 15 minutes from me at an old motel.
I got one cord so far from tops and branches and the main trunk is still standing. 
Also there is another larger Red Oak standing behind it that is starting to die as well.
Will try to convince the owner that it should also come down now before it's a dangerous tree to fell.
I like Red Oak, after it's well seasoned and dry of course. That could be 2-3 years away.


----------



## Logger nate

chipper1 said:


> I've split a half cord or so this week around the splitting area and the bonfire area, as well as cleaned up my cookie cutting area.
> I've got enough cookies to burn through the shoulder, and I should fill the bin before we start burning. I had the bin about half full when we started cleaning these up.
> Phase two in the splitting area will be to remove the splits for myself and get them stacked in the woodshed, glad for some cooler temps to start working over there, it's looking nice already.
> View attachment 753571
> View attachment 753572


Looks good Brett, you been doing lots of baking, that’s quite a pile of cookies! Lol. 
Been delivering some wood to a friends shop, usually unload at my house split it then reload and take it to his shop, this time I thought I would save some time and just split it by hand as I unload at his shop.... now I remember why I have a hydro splitter, lol.
The fiskars does great splitting but for some reason that seems to bother my back more than anything else. Thankful for the splitter.


----------



## jrider

chipper1 said:


> I've split a half cord or so this week around the splitting area and the bonfire area, as well as cleaned up my cookie cutting area.
> I've got enough cookies to burn through the shoulder, and I should fill the bin before we start burning. I had the bin about half full when we started cleaning these up.
> Phase two in the splitting area will be to remove the splits for myself and get them stacked in the woodshed, glad for some cooler temps to start working over there, it's looking nice already.
> View attachment 753571
> View attachment 753572


Why all the cookies?


----------



## Deleted member 135597

jrider said:


> Why all the cookies?


Because it’s fun to run saws!


----------



## jrider

Woody harrelson said:


> Because it’s fun to run saws!


I just cut more wood. Seems like a lot of work to deal with them


----------



## chipper1

Logger nate said:


> Looks good Brett, you been doing lots of baking, that’s quite a pile of cookies! Lol.
> Been delivering some wood to a friends shop, usually unload at my house split it then reload and take it to his shop, this time I thought I would save some time and just split it by hand as I unload at his shop.... now I remember why I have a hydro splitter, lol.View attachment 753614
> The fiskars does great splitting but for some reason that seems to bother my back more than anything else. Thankful for the splitter.


You know me, I like me some cookies . 
I split a few rounds of cherry the other day for the neighbor, it was some of the hardest splitting cherry I've worked with , then I pushed the hydraulic splitter over. I have a bunch of straighter grained wood I will be splitting with the fiscars though as the weather cools, I need a workout, but I also want to get things done as quick as possible since I have some goals for cleaning the area up this yr.


----------



## chipper1

jrider said:


> Why all the cookies?


Because I'm always testing saws and chains.


Woody harrelson said:


> Because it’s fun to run saws!


It is .


jrider said:


> I just cut more wood. Seems like a lot of work to deal with them


I don't have a lot of room up front to store split wood. The large pile(pile 1) I have will need to be moved/sold so I have a place to put trusses for the pole barn I want to build so I've been hesitant to add much to it. I have at least another 10 cords of red oak rounds out back(pile 2) and 12 or so of various logs(pile 3) out back, then about 3 cords of black locust rounds(pile 4) as well as many dead standing locust trees on the property. I only burn 3.5-4 cord a yr heating almost 100% with wood, we've never started the furnace and been here 9 winter seasons, we do have a pellet stove that does help when it's real cold so the wood stove doesn't have to work to hard, but it's only for a few bags a yr.
Here's a couple test from this week, all different saws, two with the same bar/chain.
Videos of the woodpile splitting area .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> I went and rented a stump grinder today. Had 6 that were cut off close to the ground but were still a pain. Two yards off fill after and I have a good spot to cut and split those logs up.View attachment 753463
> The three oaks in the back are dead and need to come down.



your pile of oak to the R, last pix kinda reminds me of my recent stack of oak. but a bit less. finally got them all to splitting area... all my oak here from just down the street couple houses... front drive finally clean again...


[


----------



## ChoppyChoppy




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ChoppyChoppy said:


> View attachment 753771
> View attachment 753772
> View attachment 753773
> View attachment 753774



as they say... _'form follows function!'_ CC - if I had your wood, I would toss [all] mine away... lol

nice!


----------



## chipper1

ChoppyChoppy said:


> View attachment 753771
> View attachment 753772
> View attachment 753773
> View attachment 753774


Whose house is that at.


----------



## Logger nate

ChoppyChoppy said:


> View attachment 753771
> View attachment 753772
> View attachment 753773
> View attachment 753774


Wow! That is nice!


----------



## avason

ChoppyChoppy said:


> View attachment 753771
> View attachment 753772
> View attachment 753773
> View attachment 753774


Nice and neat...wish I had the patience for that! Great work!


----------



## avason

...and so it begins. Time to reload!
...and a broken rear window protected by a headache rack. That’s why we do this **** right??


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

chipper1 said:


> Whose house is that at.



My yard. Wood for my stove.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

avason said:


> Nice and neat...wish I had the patience for that! Great work!



Not sure how else it would be done?

I do ~400-500 cords a year that looks like that.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Because I'm always testing saws and chains.
> 
> It is .
> 
> I don't have a lot of room up front to store split wood. The large pile(pile 1) I have will need to be moved/sold so I have a place to put trusses for the pole barn I want to build so I've been hesitant to add much to it. I have at least another 10 cords of red oak rounds out back(pile 2) and 12 or so of various logs(pile 3) out back, then about 3 cords of black locust rounds(pile 4) as well as many dead standing locust trees on the property. I only burn 3.5-4 cord a yr heating almost 100% with wood, we've never started the furnace and been here 9 winter seasons, we do have a pellet stove that does help when it's real cold so the wood stove doesn't have to work to hard, but it's only for a few bags a yr.
> Here's a couple test from this week, all different saws, two with the same bar/chain.
> Videos of the woodpile splitting area .


Cut those locust cookies @20" and I'll come pick them up. You dont need to worry about finding space....

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

Making progress.









sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

Time to start restocking the lean-to. I love this wagon. Second best yard toy purchase I've made.








sent from a field


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved the rest of the split pine to the area I'm piling it up since we already have two years worth stacked for the shoulder season. Once we burn four face cord of this years shoulder season pine, I hope to stack another four from this pile before we get snow.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Cut those locust cookies @20" and I'll come pick them up. You dont need to worry about finding space....
> 
> sent from a field


Sorry buddy, I already cut the locust cookies at 16-18, that's ash I'm cutting in the videos.
There are some locust logs that can bee seen there, those I'm hoping to mill some of and the rest will be firewood .
It's looking good around your place . Is that a locust tree I see in one of those pictures by the lean too, let me know if you need a hand with that .


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Sorry buddy, I already cut the locust cookies at 16-18, that's ash I'm cutting in the videos.
> There are some locust logs that can bee seen there, those I'm hoping to mill some of and the rest will be firewood .
> It's looking good around your place . Is that a locust tree I see in one of those pictures by the lean too, let me know if you need a hand with that .



Its just a lonely ole honey locust. On the neighbors property.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Casey, How is the four wheel splitter mod working out?


----------



## rwoods

Beautiful place there, ChoppyChoppy.

Ron


----------



## CaseyForrest

Sandhill Crane said:


> Casey, How is the four wheel splitter mod working out?



Sweet!

I need to make 3 modifications....

I need to grind the welds and move the splitter over towards the side I use it on. Having it centered keeps me leaning just enough to make it uncomfortable and the pool noodle doesn't last long because I'm constantly leaning against it due to the location of the splitter on the cart. Doing this will also allow me to create flat space on the opposite side to enlarge the work table. That will be a double win. I May be able to eliminate my separate table by doing this and just have the rollers end at the table extension, that's something Ill need to work out.

I bought a large ring to weld onto the end of the tongue. Right now I have to change inserts on my tractor between a ball and an insert with just the hole when I want to pull either the wagon or splitter. Welding the ring on will allow me to throw it over the ball and attach it to the back of the wagon without having to change the insert.

It so much easier to move around as well. Height is better since I raised it about 3 inches. I'm very pleased with the modification.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Nice update! Thanks


----------



## CaseyForrest

Sandhill Crane said:


> Nice update! Thanks



How are things going over your way?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Things are good in southwest Michigan. 
Except the big lake is still very high and many local beaches have boarded up the stair access to the beach because the beach area is under water. In several places, the lower steps are simply gone. Saugatuck's Oval Beach does not need/have stairs. The parking area is an oval and beautiful beach sand 150' to the water. Have not been there this year, (city owned beach and we didn't pay for the annual sticker this year) but I hear you can not walk the beach north to the pier without walking in the water, about a quarter mile plus walk, because the water now butts the low dunes and there is a six to eight foot vertical bank. Beach grass roots are exposed like a long beard and are six or eight feet long. Very interesting. We saw some of that last year.
As for firewood, I have been processing again after a very muggy July break from it. Did two cords in July. There is twenty four cord on the ground, or rather on pallets, so ninety six pallets is all, for next year (I work one year ahead to allow for seasoning). So time to play catch up, and the weather is very accommodating now. Also, deliveries have picked up (last years processed wood) with the cooler weather. 
I increased prices this spring, and my web site is terribly out dated. I attributed both of those to slow sales this spring/summer for camp fire/fire pit wood. Both calls and orders are picking up.

I cover individual pallets with 6' x 6' tarp covers I made from 40' x 60' tarps. The second and third year of re-use I have scrapped at least one hundred of these due to UV breaking them down. Covering helps with rain/snow of course, and also to keep leaves off which tend to mat or felt together and stay. That traps moisture repeatedly over and over. The firewood is loose, not stacked, similar to large bulk firewood bags. That's why leave are an issue, unlike stacked rows where the leaves dry and blow off.
So I'm looking for a cost effective alternative to covering that will last longer, and not end up in a land fill.
Open to suggestions...
Four pallets per cord for cost factor.
Side note: The SuperSplit is a joy to use!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The last photo is from two years ago. Most of these covers will end up in the dumpster this year. Looking for alternatives that will last longer.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Yesterday. Just got set up. No chips on the ground yet in the photo. Orange row pac is for junk pieces. I set the diesel and recreational gas cans under the umbrella, leaving only mix gas and bar oil on the Kory wagon.


----------



## Philbert

Sandhill Crane said:


> Yesterday. Just got set up.


VERY nice!
Clean, organized layout and work flow.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Sandhill Crane said:


> View attachment 755013
> 
> Yesterday. Just got set up. No chips on the ground yet in the photo. Orange row pac is for junk pieces. I set the diesel and recreational gas cans under the umbrella, leaving only mix gas and bar oil on the Kory wagon.


Good to see a husky there still .
Those no-spill containers sure are nice.
Just up the beach a little...


Split a bucket of white oak tonight.


----------



## abbott295

Sandhill Crane: I have no experience, but you might look into billboard vinyl.


----------



## chipper1

abbott295 said:


> Sandhill Crane: I have no experience, but you might look into billboard vinyl.


It's great stuff, but it can be hard to work with as it's not real flexible and it gets even worse as time goes on.
It does last better than most store bough tarps, I have a piece that's been around for 10yrs and I still use it to cover the bonfire pit. I bought plastic clips that attach to the edges so I could use rope and gallon water jugs to hold it down on my piles, now days I just throw it over the bonfire pit so it's dry when I want a fire.


----------



## Erik B

My oldest son came down this weekend to help me with a little firewood. Yesterday was the work day. I had a bunch of white oak, elm and poplar down and cut up and needed help getting it to my splitting area. When he got the white oak out of the woods he tried splitting it in half but the rounds just laughed at him. I had to drag the splitter out and use it vertically to get the oak rounds down to a manageable size. This is what we hauled out of the woods.

We split a little bit of the poplar until I ran out of steam for the day.


----------



## briantutt

Loads 1 & 2 for the season. All basswood pulled down because it was leaning over a cabin at my parents place. It will still burn!






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled another pine in the area I've been working, I cut,split the better pine and then moved it to the pile. This will be a walking trail and a new spot for plowing the snow this winter.


----------



## chipper1

Here's the stuff I split up yesterday, two loads like the smaller one and the big one .
I did a lot of cleaning up over there too so it looks real nice, I'll get a picture of that after I get a bit more split up.


----------



## Marine5068

briantutt said:


> Loads 1 & 2 for the season. All basswood pulled down because it was leaning over a cabin at my parents place. It will still burn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Keep some nicer small pieces as it makes great carving wood.
I've done a few fishing lures out of it.
It's a carvers dream wood.


----------



## Chris moss

Well i had to break down and buy a splitter , we had a storm come thru and tore thru the neighborhood and since my piles have gotten huge , many more months to come cutting and splitting


----------



## thewoodlands

I bucked up some dead pine and then split it smaller to burn in the outside fireplace with some other firewood. After splitting the pine I dug up one stump with the backhoe on the 4540.


----------



## chipper1

Chris moss said:


> Well i had to break down and buy a splitter , we had a storm come thru and tore thru the neighborhood and since my piles have gotten huge , many more months to come cutting and splitting


Congrats on the new splitter.
Looks like a nice tarp too.


----------



## briantutt

Marine5068 said:


> Keep some nicer small pieces as it makes great carving wood.
> I've done a few fishing lures out of it.
> It's a carvers dream wood.


Yeah. Dad and I were joking if we only knew 3000 wood carvers....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Here's the stuff I split up yesterday, two loads like the smaller one and the big one .
> I did a lot of cleaning up over there too so it looks real nice, I'll get a picture of that after I get a bit more split up.
> View attachment 755492
> View attachment 755493


How far did you make it before half that wood in the bucket fell out. lol


----------



## Cannon0521

Some pecan I've been messing with








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had an all day rain, I made some stuffed shells I promised the wife. I'm thinking I'll need to get some work in so I can work the shells and the Utica Greens off, both were excellent.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> How far did you make it before half that wood in the bucket fell out. lol


No splits were harmed in the hauling of them to the woodshed .
It's actually only about 100' from the woodshed and it's pretty smooth, but to answer the question not one .


----------



## Chris moss

chipper1 said:


> Congrats on the new splitter.
> Looks like a nice tarp too.


Ty , and the tarp is one of my dads old 18 wheeler tarps, its very heavy but it does better then the blue , lightweight tarps


----------



## chipper1

Cannon0521 said:


> Some pecan I've been messing with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


What do you do with all the wood.
Looks real nice for smoking.


----------



## chipper1

Chris moss said:


> Ty , and the tarp is one of my dads old 18 wheeler tarps, its very heavy but it does better then the blue , lightweight tarps


I'm sure it does, I have one on my big split pile, I like that orange but I bet my neighbors wouldn't lol.
The blue tarps don't last very long, heavy truck tarps or billboard vinyl are the way to go from what I've seen here.


----------



## Cannon0521

chipper1 said:


> What do you do with all the wood.
> Looks real nice for smoking.


I sell some and burn in my fireplace in the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

I got 2 more crates done and filled yesterday. Have 10 of them now

Today I dropped a dead oak and cut it up.

Sill a bit to hot for that.


----------



## Marine5068

briantutt said:


> Loads 1 & 2 for the season. All basswood pulled down because it was leaning over a cabin at my parents place. It will still burn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Here's another thought.
You could advertise some of the Basswood as carving wood on Kijiji or Craig's list and see if you get a bite.
I sold a couple Butternut trees I had blocked into rounds from a buddy's cottage that had fallen in a storm.
Got a decent price for them too at around $150 per tree and the carver picked them up too.
Of course I bought him coffee the next day...lol.


----------



## MNGuns

By the wood shed under the lights....


----------



## chipper1

I planned on splitting Friday/this weekend so Friday I untarped the last of the rounds I'm working on as well as the splitter, well plans changes as I picked up a grading job and I had to go get the power rake. This morning I realize the wood and the splitter is out in the rain . The good thing is that the gas can spout is under the frame of the splitter so it shouldn't have any water in it .
Hope you're all having a great weekend.


----------



## briantutt

MNGuns said:


> By the wood shed under the lights....View attachment 756677


You suck....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

briantutt said:


> You suck....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> Because I'm always testing saws and chains.
> 
> It is .
> 
> I don't have a lot of room up front to store split wood. The large pile(pile 1) I have will need to be moved/sold so I have a place to put trusses for the pole barn I want to build so I've been hesitant to add much to it. I have at least another 10 cords of red oak rounds out back(pile 2) and 12 or so of various logs(pile 3) out back, then about 3 cords of black locust rounds(pile 4) as well as many dead standing locust trees on the property. I only burn 3.5-4 cord a yr heating almost 100% with wood, we've never started the furnace and been here 9 winter seasons, we do have a pellet stove that does help when it's real cold so the wood stove doesn't have to work to hard, but it's only for a few bags a yr.
> Here's a couple test from this week, all different saws, two with the same bar/chain.
> Videos of the woodpile splitting area .



Where is your ppe?


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Where is your ppe?


I didn't ask for any critiquing .
Here you go.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Just half a bucket of oak split for today. Burned a few bags of bark n chips to take the humidity out of the house. Had a little sprinkle but it should be dry and cloudy for now.


----------



## al-k

I cleaned my chimney and stove yesterday. while in the stove I found this. It is the flame shield for the converter. Not bad for 23 years I guess.


----------



## avason

My wood plans came to a screeching halt. Broken kneecap is not cooperating. This is the time when I get 90% of my wood split and stacked.


----------



## chipper1

avason said:


> My wood plans came to a screeching halt. Broken kneecap is not cooperating. This is the time when I get 90% of my wood split and stacked.


Sorry to hear that .
Hope You get better soon.


----------



## avason

Thanks...should be good to go in a couple of weeks. Stay healthy gentlemen!


----------



## al-k

That must have hurt. I got out early and cut some wood. Two tanks in the 441 and one in the 291


----------



## avason

The weather here has been ideal for cutting. If I wasn't all hemmed up, I would be out there like you. Great pic! @al-k


----------



## Deleted member 117362

chipper1 said:


> I didn't ask for any critiquing .
> Here you go.



Now that's more like it! It's not critiquing, it's stating and observation. Be safe, you have people counting on you. Take care.  Why is that ported 346 slower than stock?


----------



## chipper1

Duce said:


> Now that's more like it! It's not critiquing, it's stating and observation. Be safe, you have people counting on you. Take care.  Why is that ported 346 slower than stock?


Many times when cutting cookies I have my eyes and ears on, but as long as you have a chain catch and your bar is under 20" if you toss a chain it won't hit you in the leg, now if you broke one...
Not sure which stock vs ported is faster, the one on my channel?


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had a chit load of rain overnight and through 12 today, I burned up a bunch of junk pine splits we've had too many years. I had moved this over to the fireplace and covered before the rain, I had enough dry pine that it went better then I thought it would.

I didn't take the camera with me today because the forecast was for more heavy rain which we received, these three pics are from tonight.


----------



## Wood chip

ChoppyChoppy said:


> View attachment 753771
> View attachment 753772
> View attachment 753773
> View attachment 753774


That lot of wood neet stacks. How much. Thanks wood chip


----------



## Wood chip

CaseyForrest said:


> Time to start restocking the lean-to. I love this wagon. Second best yard toy purchase I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field


Lot of room in leen to. Is that what you burn this winter. Snow covered tarps pain. Thanks wood chip


----------



## NElogger

Brought some big elm rounds from a tree removal down to get split. Sometimes two people makes it easier! Have a long ways to go for this year and not near enough time, should be used to it by now!


----------



## Jwilliams

My new wood pile home owner said I could have it free of charge she didn’t want it to go to waste


----------



## CaseyForrest

Wood chip said:


> Lot of room in leen to. Is that what you burn this winter. Snow covered tarps pain. Thanks wood chip



Yes, lean too holds approx 10 full cords.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Wood chip said:


> That lot of wood neet stacks. How much. Thanks wood chip



I think if they were all full, around 18 cords or so. It's just wood for my house, I try to keep a couple years ahead.

Not sure how else it would be put up. I do several hundred cords a year, so guess it just looks normal to me.


----------



## Chris moss

Had to update the stacking of wood , each 1 is a 4x4x8 , so what's pictured is 2 full cords, i estimate i have split about 20 cords , and maybe 50 cords of rounds to split


----------



## chipper1

Jwilliams said:


> View attachment 757153
> My new wood pile home owner said I could have it free of charge she didn’t want it to go to waste


Now that's a sweet scrounge!


----------



## Wood chip

CaseyForrest said:


> Yes, lean too holds approx 10 full cords.


How much moisture in wood looks less then year seasoned. I split spring time for winter burn 6 month time to season. Burns ok could be better. 10 cord lot to burn must have OWB yes. Thanks wood chip


----------



## CaseyForrest

Wood sitting under the lean too is 3 years split. And 1 of those years it's been under the lean too. Wood I'm moving has been 2 years split. I don't burn 10 cord a year, but having that much under cover keeps it dry and allows me to choke the stove down for better overnight burns. 

No OWB here. Wood would be 2-3' long if I had a boiler. 

sent from a field


----------



## Wood chip

CaseyForrest said:


> Wood sitting under the lean too is 3 years split. And 1 of those years it's been under the lean too. Wood I'm moving has been 2 years split. I don't burn 10 cord a year, but having that much under cover keeps it dry and allows me to choke the stove down for better overnight burns.
> 
> No OWB here. Wood would be 2-3' long if I had a boiler.
> 
> sent from a field


I like you setup might duplicate but I would use leen to wood for current winter and not for seasoning like. Opposite of you. Thanks wood chip


----------



## al-k

Had some time yesterday so I did some splitting.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Wood chip said:


> I like you setup might duplicate but I would use leen to wood for current winter and not for seasoning like. Opposite of you. Thanks wood chip



I don't use the lean too for seasoning. Thats why I'm moving wood to it.

Got any pics of your current set-up?


----------



## Wood chip

CaseyForrest said:


> I don't use the lean too for seasoning. Thats why I'm moving wood to it.
> 
> Got any pics of your current set-up?


Ha. Im lucky I can figure how to get in this site to post questions. Setup is just few cords stacked on pallets top covered with tarp. Would prefer not to mess with tarps and have leen to. I wish I was 2 year ahead with wood supply like you.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Good luck with your endeavors. 

Ive found you gotta stay disciplined in regards to staying ahead. And don't be afraid to delete a process that isn't working.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Good luck with your endeavors.
> 
> Ive found you gotta stay disciplined in regards to staying ahead. And don't be afraid to delete a process that isn't working.


I tried that with one of my kids and the wife said no.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MNGuns said:


> By the wood shed under the lights....View attachment 756677



that's a lot of wood. and 'under the lights!' reminds me of sand dunes...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my 'new' wood pile is getting bigger. stix by stix, but has slowed down a bit in growing. this from a pro job just few houses down I picked up. sitting my my wood pile, just needs to get cut up. still have a bunch a chunks to split and stack, too. couple small piles of oak, scrounged as well. these 100f days slow things down a bit. along with other chores and activities. always something...

bucket of oak. 20 min scrounge... walking distance


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

these will be split into smaller stix. campfire wood. bit better than 'weekend wood' lol. have a couple piles like this...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I guess I have lessee... hmm.... 5 wood piles. some rural, some urban. all oak with one that has some pecan for smoking. some big, some small. all covered or indoors... mostly fireplace use.

this is the current one I am working on.


----------



## CaseyForrest

So close to being done. Honda on the splitter gave up the ghost. 







sent from a field


----------



## al-k

R
Ran out of gas with one more to go .lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> RView attachment 758243
> *Ran out of gas with one more to go* .lol



I always run out of trimmer line at the wrong time! lol. just a few more feet to get that fence line finished... then awwwh thit! 20 mins to go cut, wrap, prep machine, install, wind, etc adjust... and return! I am never pleased to run out of trimmer line! lol 

but of course, it is inevitable!


----------



## Short timer




----------



## Short timer




----------



## Short timer

This is all white oak heart wood in the pic below


----------



## CaseyForrest

How do you like that TW5?


----------



## Short timer

CaseyForrest said:


> How do you like that TW5?


It's a beast. I needed a log lift because my only access to a backhoe is at work. I forget what the cycle time is, but it's quick. With the four way wedge, you can blow through a cord of rounds in no time. Whats nice is you can raise and lower the wedge as needed for the size of the round.


----------



## CaseyForrest

I borrowed a friends tw2 when we moved out here to get things moving. Having the slip on 4 was was sweet, made quick work of straight rounds.

I had a 3 point hitch that bolts to a draw bar I wasnt using anymore. Bought a SSQA plate and welded the hitch to the plate upside down and then welded a set of log tongs to a piece of sq tubing the fit into the hitch for lifting larger rounds.


----------



## CaseyForrest

A nice hydraulic splitter was certainly a consideration when I was looking for a quicker splitter. I still don't regret going kinetic.... It really fits how I need to split wood to fit our burners.


----------



## Short timer

CaseyForrest said:


> A nice hydraulic splitter was certainly a consideration when I was looking for a quicker splitter. I still don't regret going kinetic.... It really fits how I need to split wood to fit our burners.


What happened to the engine, I saw it **** the bed on you? This one has the GX390


----------



## CaseyForrest

Short timer said:


> What happened to the engine, I saw it **** the bed on you? This one has the GX390


Not sure. It started struggling, coughed up some smoke and stopped running. 

Its getting gas and spark. Just won't run. Its acting like the jet is partially plugged, but its not. 

GX200

sent from a field


----------



## Short timer

CaseyForrest said:


> Not sure. It started struggling, coughed up some smoke and stopped running.
> 
> Its getting gas and spark. Just won't run. Its acting like the jet is partially plugged, but its not.
> 
> GX200
> 
> sent from a field


Give it a shot of ether, should fire right off if it's a fuel problem. Check the oil level too, they have a low oil safety switch, at least mine does. If it's getting spark, I doubt that's the problem though.

You need air, fuel, compression and spark.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Short timer said:


> Give it a shot of ether, should fire right off if it's a fuel problem. Check the oil level too, they have a low oil safety switch, at least mine does. If it's getting spark, I doubt that's the problem though.
> 
> You need air, fuel, compression and spark.


Yep, dosed the air filter with a bit of gas, nothing. Not even a puff of smoke. 

Pulled the plug and shorted it against the block, nice blue spark. 

Jumped the oil pressure switch knowing those can cause headaches, nothing. It didn't even try. 

Pulled the carb apart, the float is working and the jet is clear. 

Compression feels good but I don't have a tester. 

I'm thinking it's an internal timing issue given how it died. I'll pull the oil and see if there's anything shiny in it. 

sent from a field


----------



## Short timer

Pull the valve cover too and make sure rocker arms are moving.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Did that. 

I'm gonna replace the plug. I remember a long time ago having a similar issue where the plug fired when removed, but did not fire when installed. 

Everything else seems to be in order. 

sent from a field


----------



## Deleted member 150358

My little Honda had mice under the flywheel. But its the older points style. Looked like a food processor in there. Turned out 1 wire connection was loose turned just enough to intermittently jump spark.


----------



## crowbuster

CaseyForrest said:


> Not sure. It started struggling, coughed up some smoke and stopped running.
> 
> Its getting gas and spark. Just won't run. Its acting like the jet is partially plugged, but its not.
> 
> GX200
> 
> sent from a field



Same thing happened to mine this spring, When I needed it most. Did all the things you did to trouble shoot. Grabbed a Honda knockoff at h.f. for $89. It's been great so far. Tear into the Honda one off these days when I have time.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> So close to being done. Honda on the splitter gave up the ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from a field


Sorry to hear that neighbor.
Pretty sure I have a 5.5 horizontal in the basement.
If you need any help with it I'll be in Portland tomorrow with my tools, sometimes fresh set of eyes is all that's needed.
Many times when they pop like that they blow the choke closed, did you see that happen.
I'd still go with the carb needing to be cleaned, I've done many of those and many of the eu2000i generator carbs, they are easy and usually require no parts just cleaning.


----------



## al-k

About another cord ready to split.It doesn't look it but the pile in the back is 6' tall.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Sorry to hear that neighbor.
> Pretty sure I have a 5.5 horizontal in the basement.
> If you need any help with it I'll be in Portland tomorrow with my tools, sometimes fresh set of eyes is all that's needed.
> Many times when they pop like that they blow the choke closed, did you see that happen.
> I'd still go with the carb needing to be cleaned, I've done many of those and many of the eu2000i generator carbs, they are easy and usually require no parts just cleaning.



My first thought was the carb sucked up some junk. So that was the first thing I did was take the carb apart and clean it, make sure nothing is blocked. It was pretty spotless... jet was clean, all passages were open. It wouldn't even pop when dosing the filter with gas...

It did not appear to have moved the choke.

Thanks for the offer, I picked up a spark plug yesterday, hopefully Ill get to it tonight. Between marching band for the boy and percussion lessons and archery for the girl, and 12 hours at my day job... there isn't alot of time during the week to get anything else done. Left the house at 5:45 yesterday and didn't leave work until 5:15 only to head straight to the high school to help get marching band rehearsal set up and settle the girl into archery lessons. Left the school around 9:15...


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> My first thought was the carb sucked up some junk. So that was the first thing I did was take the carb apart and clean it, make sure nothing is blocked. It was pretty spotless... jet was clean, all passages were open. It wouldn't even pop when dosing the filter with gas...
> 
> It did not appear to have moved the choke.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, I picked up a spark plug yesterday, hopefully Ill get to it tonight. Between marching band for the boy and percussion lessons and archery for the girl, and 12 hours at my day job... there isn't alot of time during the week to get anything else done. Left the house at 5:45 yesterday and didn't leave work until 5:15 only to head straight to the high school to help get marching band rehearsal set up and settle the girl into archery lessons. Left the school around 9:15...


Sounds like you've done what I would have. One little trick I do is with the main nozzle I will spray it out with brake parts cleaner, if it's not 100% clear I hold the nozzle with pliers and hit it with a mini torch, then the brake parts cleaner(not at the same time ) to make sure I got it clean. Please let us know how the plug goes, hope it works for you .
Welcome.
I know those days all too well , I still do plenty of running hence the reason I'll be down in Portland just as I am multiple times a week. That being said if you need anything this fall let me know and I'll run it down. Including that motor as it's just sitting in the basement, I bought it around 3 yrs ago so...


----------



## CaseyForrest

Thanks!

sent from a field


----------



## rilo_1970

Here's a pick of my wood pile......


----------



## svk

rilo_1970 said:


> Here's a pick of my wood pile......
> View attachment 758574


Beautiful


----------



## chipper1

I think some of the guys in here could make some cash off their piles by setting them up as a maze, then selling tickets lol.


----------



## rilo_1970

svk said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## svk

Here’s where I’m at so far for boiler wood.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Been trying to buy boiler wood for our cedar springs site for a year. Not very easy. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk

CaseyForrest said:


> Been trying to buy boiler wood for our cedar springs site for a year. Not very easy.
> 
> sent from a field


To me it is the easiest cause there is only a small amount of splitting needed as only the pieces larger than 12" round need to be split. I'd happily make boiler wood for anyone who wanted.


----------



## CaseyForrest

svk said:


> To me it is the easiest cause there is only a small amount of splitting needed as only the pieces larger than 12" round need to be split. I'd happily make boiler wood for anyone who wanted.


That's what I thought too. And these places can pawn off their uglies.....

Anything other than typical firewood and it's like talking to wet cardboard. 

sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

CaseyForrest said:


> Did that.
> 
> I'm gonna replace the plug. I remember a long time ago having a similar issue where the plug fired when removed, but did not fire when installed.
> 
> Everything else seems to be in order.
> 
> sent from a field


Twas the plug. Fired up on the first pull. 

sent from a field


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Been trying to buy boiler wood for our cedar springs site for a year. Not very easy.
> 
> sent from a field


What's this "cedar springs site" you speak of.
I have people you know .


CaseyForrest said:


> Twas the plug. Fired up on the first pull.
> 
> sent from a field


Glad to hear.
What kind of plug was it that went bad.


----------



## al-k

Well today I ran out of gas before the splitter. To hot right in the sun. I tried making my own 4 way wedge, worked pretty good on smaller rounds. Cut it off after a couple hours of aggravation.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> What's this "cedar springs site" you speak of.
> I have people you know .
> 
> Glad to hear.
> What kind of plug was it that went bad.


Company I work for has an operations site in cedar springs. 

It was an Ngk plug. 

sent from a field


----------



## svk

CaseyForrest said:


> Company I work for has an operations site in cedar springs.
> 
> It was an Ngk plug.
> 
> sent from a field


Ooh we haven’t discussed spark plugs around here for a long time. 

I like NGK the best.


----------



## CaseyForrest

[emoji850]

sent from a field


----------



## NElogger

Took an Elm down in town this morning and helped dad split the big rounds this afternoon. Also got our firewood cutting table in place to try out soon, hopefully save our backs a little!


----------



## Erik B

NElogger said:


> Took an Elm down in town this morning and helped dad split the big rounds this afternoon. Also got our firewood cutting table in place to try out soon, hopefully save our backs a little!
> View attachment 758876
> View attachment 758877
> View attachment 758878


@NElogger Is that a Speeco 25 ton splitter you are running? Looks just like mine.


----------



## NElogger

Erik B said:


> @NElogger Is that a Speeco 25 ton splitter you are running? Looks just like mine.


No its an old 20 ton country general splitter that we got back in the 90's. Great little splitter almost not enough for what we're doing anymore.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik B

NElogger said:


> No its an old 20 ton country general splitter that we got back in the 90's. Great little splitter almost not enough for what we're doing anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I have had my speeco for 20 years now and had to replace the motor once. Splits everything I throw at it.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

A couple in their 80’s at our church needed wood for this winter and had a huge tree come down that needed cut so I cut and split for them. All the wood came from one tree.


----------



## NElogger

Erik B said:


> I have had my speeco for 20 years now and had to replace the motor once. Splits everything I throw at it.


This thing has been amazing for us as well! We did put a new engine on it 3 years ago. The only thing we would change is to have a 4 way wedge otherwise it has more than served it's purpose.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 758928
> A couple in their 80’s at our church needed wood for this winter and had a huge tree come down that needed cut so I cut and split for them. All the wood came from one tree.


That’s a big ass tree!!!


----------



## Deleted member 149229

svk said:


> That’s a big ass tree!!!


Here’s one of the bucked rounds.


----------



## Deleted member 149229

Shame I didn’t have the 9010 yet, would have saved some time.


----------



## 95custmz

OOOh, lots of poison ivy.


----------



## thewoodlands

This area I've been working will be for snow storage in the winter and trailers once the white stuff is gone.

Picture 9564 is where we took 10 trees out of, the majority of them were tall thin pines and some dead cherry, in picture 9565 is another area between the cherry and the pine we'll put more snow but first I'll clean it up, 9568 is a small maple that was bent over from another tree falling on it so I cut it down and the deer are feeding off it and the rest of the pictures are from splitting of the pine and the 4540 bringing them to Pineville.


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## svk

Truck is half loaded. So much for a high of 58, as its already 62 and climbing. Nice breeze though.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Truck is half loaded. So much for a high of 58, as its already 62 and climbing. Nice breeze though.



Yeppers and the 72 with clouds turned into a deluge of rain and hail. Shut me down for the day less I wanna turn my woodlot into a mud hole. :|


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Truck is half loaded. So much for a high of 58, as its already 62 and climbing. Nice breeze though.


it wood have been a good day to be in the woods! only thing I got done was 3 flats of green tomato's and two 5 gallon buckets of potatoes picket/dug from the garden.... maybe tomorrow wood be a good would day? ? ?! lol


----------



## svk

It ended up raining for over an hour but I got the second load out and stacked. Racks are almost full.


----------



## al-k

I finished cutting up the log pile I had going. One more splitting session and start all over.


----------



## svk

I guess my pics from the weekend didn’t upload. 

Mostly filled these three racks Saturday.


----------



## thewoodlands

We always hated to go by this damaged old Maple but mother nature brought it down, I still have the biggest part to buck up and I'm not sure how much wood we'll get out of the base but it will be a safer ride when we go by it. There's a chit load of ant damage to it.

The trail is opened back up but I didn't get a picture.


----------



## thewoodlands

I also have a beech tree that a porcupine girdled years ago that I noticed last year that it was dead so once the leaves come off the surrounding trees, it will come down.

In picture 9583 you can see it doesn't have leaves and in picture 9584 you can see where the pine girdled it.


----------



## avason

al-k said:


> Well today I ran out of gas before the splitter. To hot right in the sun. I tried making my own 4 way wedge, worked pretty good on smaller rounds. Cut it off after a couple hours of aggravation.[ATTAkCH=full]758866[/ATTACH] View attachment 758861


I have a soccer game scheduled in your area in a couple of weeks. Make sure you have that dump trailer ready!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> That’s a big ass tree!!!



same thoughts!! well, _was_ a big tree... now a big wood pile!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

down south here... bit lower than Dallas on the map... lol  not many of us heat with wood! even less probably scrounge up and split farwood. but some of us do... I got a bit behind on some of my wood cutting for camp fire use. I like to light it up, then just reach over a bit and put some fuel on it. sometimes uncovering the nearby woodpile time consuming... lol  but was glad to get this wood cut in half. chunks too long. scrounged, given to me as is, well as was. 
soon to be split...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then I cut up what was in my wheelbarrow, cause I needed it to go get some oak limbs. and rain was an issue today. and I dint want to get my lumberjack tractor out and get it all wet! 

and added some to my mobile wood pile... nice to have a campfire going and just roll this up close and add as need be... well, imo



did I mention, rain was an issue today!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cut up some pine I had been meaning to get to... couple big chunks still to go... needs the splitter. added some new pine then, to my pine stack...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then soon some of the smaller pces were added to today's campfire... and that took the chill out of the air! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then went and got couple oak limbs that had come down over at couple neighbor's... this headed to the wood pile currently being added to. fall months just around the corner, or so we hope... 

bit less than 10 cu ft, prob 3/4ths 1/12 of a cord.



an easy 3 afternoons of camp fires, no splitting req'd.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rilo_1970 said:


> Here's a pick of my wood pile......
> View attachment 758574



nicely squared away. will u cover it?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chipper1 said:


> I think some of the guys in here could make some cash off their piles by setting them up as a maze, then selling tickets lol.



hmm, now there's a thought...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

al-k said:


> Well today I ran out of gas before the splitter. To hot right in the sun. I tried making my own 4 way wedge, worked pretty good on smaller rounds. Cut it off after a couple hours of aggravation.View attachment 758866
> View attachment 758861



nice wedge mod! beefy, to say the least!! and almost by anybody's standards... that is a big bite!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

NElogger said:


> Took an Elm down in town this morning and helped dad split the big rounds this afternoon. Also got our firewood cutting table in place to try out soon, hopefully save our backs a little!
> View attachment 758876
> View attachment 758877
> View attachment 758878



I like your firewood table. anything to save backs! lol...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> I guess my pics from the weekend didn’t upload.
> 
> Mostly filled these three racks Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 759887
> View attachment 759888



you were busy svk - like how u use the rope to tie the ends


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you were busy svk - like how u use the rope to tie the ends


Thanks. It’s all scrounged rope too. Every few years you have a few pieces that fail. Except for the white, fine fiber stuff-that gets rock hard but lasts forever.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Company I work for has an operations site in cedar springs.
> 
> It was an Ngk plug.
> 
> sent from a field


So they want boiler wood?
That's odd.


svk said:


> Ooh we haven’t discussed spark plugs around here for a long time.
> 
> I like NGK the best.


Spark plug thread .
Gotta use split fires on the splitters lol.


95custmz said:


> OOOh, lots of poison ivy.


Someone say PI .
This one came down over the main drive and into the neighbors turnaround/parking. I cut logs out of it some to become firewood later and some for boards, he removed all the PI since he's not allergic . Some of the vines were 2-3", it stuck out off the tree on the driveway side about 7' and about 20' up the tree, I had previously just let it be since it helped block the view of out house from the drive. You can see another vine on the tree behind the one that went down, it's not quite as big, I'm going to cut it and clean that corner up, maybe plant something there.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> So they want boiler wood?
> That's odd.



They heat the shop with an OWB. About 9000 sqft. 

sent from a field


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> They heat the shop with an OWB. About 9000 sqft.
> 
> sent from a field


Will they cut logs.
I know a guy who clears lots, he does quite a bit of work on the NW side of Rockford.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Will they cut logs.
> I know a guy who clears lots, he does quite a bit of work on the NW side of Rockford.



THEY wont, they leave it to me as I'm one of a handful of individuals in the company authorized to operate a chain saw and my travels take me to the various sites on a regular basis. And bucking logs isn't the issue, although I am plenty busy... Its loading the boiler. The mindset from the 4th generation is its easier to fill a propane tank than spend any time sourcing, bucking and if need be splitting rounds down to a manageable size. There are 2 propane boilers in the heating loop that I think are going to get turned on and the OWB is going to go away. I can get logs all day long. I JUST set up an arrangement with S&J tree service to dump wood onsite that's no longer than 3'..... Hes looking for a place to dump and we need wood...... Started with 1 load so the site supervisor could determine if that's something they can handle and the only feedback I got was they aren't interested in dealing with anything bigger than 16" firewood.

SO its going to go from $75 a cord back up to $180 a cord for what this other company calls boiler wood.

Its not my money and it only means its easier for me.

But shoot me his contact information or give him mine...


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> THEY wont, they leave it to me as I'm one of a handful of individuals in the company authorized to operate a chain saw and my travels take me to the various sites on a regular basis. And bucking logs isn't the issue, although I am plenty busy... Its loading the boiler. The mindset from the 4th generation is its easier to fill a propane tank than spend any time sourcing, bucking and if need be splitting rounds down to a manageable size. There are 2 propane boilers in the heating loop that I think are going to get turned on and the OWB is going to go away. I can get logs all day long. I JUST set up an arrangement with S&J tree service to dump wood onsite that's no longer than 3'..... Hes looking for a place to dump and we need wood...... Started with 1 load so the site supervisor could determine if that's something they can handle and the only feedback I got was they aren't interested in dealing with anything bigger than 16" firewood.
> 
> SO its going to go from $75 a cord back up to $180 a cord for what this other company calls boiler wood.
> 
> Its not my money and it only means its easier for me.
> 
> But shoot me his contact information or give him mine...


It is easier to hit the thermostat, and heck the boss should take care of that (sure that's the attitude). Don't they manufacture methane there, or is that the other dump.
He primarily chips anything smaller which would include most the 16" stuff. I hated to sit there waiting to get loaded and watching all that prime easy to buck and split wood getting shoved into the chipper . Guessing it probably wouldn't be a match made in heaven.


----------



## chipper1

Here's a picture of the PI on the tree beside the one that came down, figured someone might want to see it. It's as big as the other was towards the top, but it got bigger lower down which is probably part of the reason this one starts up higher, it's a bush at the base not PI.
Should I cut it so it dies, or leave it, what do you guys think.


----------



## svk

Cut a good chunk out of the vines so it can’t have any chance of growing together and let that crap on the trunk start degrading. Wash your axe with gasoline or alcohol to get the ivy oil off it.

Spray the bottom part of the ivy with round up so it dies otherwise the bush at the base of the tree will go into overdrive next summer.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Cut a good chunk out of the vines so it can’t have any chance of growing together and let that crap on the trunk start degrading. Wash your axe with gasoline or alcohol to get the ivy oil off it.
> 
> Spray the bottom part of the ivy with round up so it dies otherwise the bush at the base of the tree will go into overdrive next summer.


With my axe , you know me Steve . Honestly I'd backbar it, then spray it off with break parts cleaner then wd-40 and put the cover back on it.
Pretty sure I have some killer to put on it in the basement, great suggestion, and now is the time to do it when the sap is going down, sucks the killer right in . The bummer is there are a million seeds in the soil right there. I probably need to grade it out and then plant grass seed and keep it mowed, sounds like more work.


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> It is easier to hit the thermostat, and heck the boss should take care of that (sure that's the attitude). Don't they manufacture methane there, or is that the other dump.
> He primarily chips anything smaller which would include most the 16" stuff. I hated to sit there waiting to get loaded and watching all that prime easy to buck and split wood getting shoved into the chipper . Guessing it probably wouldn't be a match made in heaven.


This isnt a landfill, just hauling. Kent county is a closed county. 

sent from a field


----------



## luv2hnt

Temps 80s-90s here in Ohio, but we are ready.


----------



## luv2hnt

Sorry one is a repeat


----------



## chipper1

Guys it had been a while since I checked on my woodshed, then yesterday I figured I'd split a few rounds, much to my surprise I found that squatters had set up shop . Guess since there's no wood in this section the kids decided they could use it lol.


----------



## thewoodlands

All the wood (ash) was from my spring felling, the first three pictures are from wood I split earlier this spring and the rest are from the rounds I split today.


I'll finish this stack Saturday which is two face cord, if the ash rounds in the gully give us another face cord, this area will hold 12 face.


Before I start the fall felling of more ash, I should have a total 58 to 60 face cord in the firewood inventory. I'm hoping to get another 10 face cord from the ash I fell this fall.


We also have close to 12 face cord of shoulder season wood stack, white pine.


----------



## fulladirt

Get this in here before she starts losing weight


----------



## chipper1

fulladirt said:


> Get this in here before she starts losing weight


Looks good man.
I added a few sticks to mine also, had to take the kids hammock down lol.


----------



## fulladirt

Thanks Brett and wow what a nice setup you have there, drive the tractor right in for fast stacking. Think I see some homemade lumber in there too, do you have any pictures of the whole shed?


----------



## chipper1

fulladirt said:


> Thanks Brett and wow what a nice setup you have there, drive the tractor right in for fast stacking. Think I see some homemade lumber in there too, do you have any pictures of the whole shed?


Thanks. I designed it so I could angle in there like that, the outside bays are 6'x15.5' and the center is 12'x15.5', I can put a yrs worth of wood on each side.
This year is the first yr I've loaded it up although I have had some under it in the past.
The outside wall boards are red oak that @Sawyer Rob milled up for me a few yrs ago. I have enough to do the other side as well. The roof is recycled pole barn tin on the back half and the front has ice and water shield with rusted corrugated steel. Post are all from the cull pile at a lumber yard and most the purlins are recycled too. I did buy new screws and cement, but the screws on the roof were a deal from my BIL. You don't have to spend a lot to get the function and looks you want although patients helps .
I think I have pictures in their thread of the whole shed, I'm having trouble getting them on my computer.
I do have this one right after the bays and the apron were poured.


----------



## chipper1

@fulladirt I found one of the side.


----------



## thewoodlands

This is the ash I had left from the spring cutting, we have a single face cord in the front & back and five stacks that hold two face cord each for a total of 12. Pictures 9601 & 02 are the back gully where I cleaned up some dead cherry yesterday so we can enter it from the east ot the west and run the whole length until the mess near the big ole maple.

The temp isn't that bad (76) with a breeze.


----------



## fulladirt

More pictures you post @chipper1 the better it looks, thanks for sharing it, trying to gather ideas for a little wood shed myself one of these days.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> @fulladirt I found one of the side.
> View attachment 761186


Your flat ground looks so inviting. My cabin is on a hill and unfortunately the only flat spot is under my cabin as it’s built on the same spot as the blacksmith shop from the logging camp 110 years ago.


----------



## chipper1

fulladirt said:


> More pictures you post @chipper1 the better it looks, thanks for sharing it, trying to gather ideas for a little wood shed myself one of these days.


Lots of great ideas in here.


svk said:


> Your flat ground looks so inviting. My cabin is on a hill and unfortunately the only flat spot is under my cabin as it’s built on the same spot as the blacksmith shop from the logging camp 110 years ago.


Sounds like a pretty hilly spot.
We have some hills here too, but not bad. What you don't see is that the pad on the right is 3.5" lower than the pad on the left to compensate for the drop. I had to grade away from the building for the apron as well as from the left side to the right. Bummer is I still need to work on the grade on the outside of the woodshed(front left side and front) because there is some water coming in, it will be fine, I need to clean up the storm damage first though.


----------



## Erik B

All of this came down yesterday close to my splitting area. Nice red oak.


----------



## Cowboy254

Erik B said:


> All of this came down yesterday close to my splitting area. Nice red oak.
> View attachment 761309
> View attachment 761310
> View attachment 761311
> View attachment 761312
> View attachment 761313
> View attachment 761314
> View attachment 761315



Handy!


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> All of this came down yesterday close to my splitting area. Nice red oak.
> View attachment 761309
> View attachment 761310
> View attachment 761311
> View attachment 761312
> View attachment 761313
> View attachment 761314
> View attachment 761315


That works, if you wanted them down.
Get after that big red oak, she's already got a bit of rot in her.
Should be a lot of good wood in there though .


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> That works, if you wanted them down.
> Get after that big red oak, she's already got a bit of rot in her.
> Should be a lot of good wood in there though .


I did not want them down but when mother nature decides to have them go over there is nothing I can do to stop it. You are right about there being a lot of good wood in that tree. There may be a large branch from another tree that got bent over when the oak went down. I will need to be careful cutting it up if there is one under a lot of tension. I will take my time with that one.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> I did not want them down but when mother nature decides to have them go over there is nothing I can do to stop it. You are right about there being a lot of good wood in that tree. There may be a large branch from another tree that got bent over when the oak went down. I will need to be careful cutting it up if there is one under a lot of tension. I will take my time with that one.


I know what you mean, I still have a bunch I need to clean up around here, it's a mess!
Storm damage can be very dangerous work .
Mom stopped by today, they had a tree that came down last night.
Knocked a bit of it out today. I'll get the wood later, probably once the ground freezes, it probably won't dry out again enough til then.


----------



## Erik B

chipper1 said:


> I know what you mean, I still have a bunch I need to clean up around here, it's a mess!
> Storm damage can be very dangerous work .
> Mom stopped by today, they had a tree that came down last night.
> Knocked a bit of it out today. I'll get the wood later, probably once the ground freezes, it probably won't dry out again enough til then.
> View attachment 761609
> View attachment 761610
> View attachment 761611


Good looking kids. Did they help with the dragging the brush out of the way? You should be getting a lot of wood from that tree. Being out in the open should make bucking it up easier.


----------



## chipper1

Erik B said:


> Good looking kids. Did they help with the dragging the brush out of the way? You should be getting a lot of wood from that tree. Being out in the open should make bucking it up easier.


Thanks, they did a great job, also had help from another member who was in route to my place and I asked swing by for a bit .
It's hard to get a feel for the size, already into 12" wood on it on some of the branches, hoping to get some boards out of it. I Was happy to get most of it out of the yard for them, I know they appreciated it, dad kept saying you don't have to cut it all today. I was just trying to finish the tank on the 346 lol.


----------



## David Gruber

Small stack of walnut I split last month.


----------



## David Gruber

Small stack of walnut I split last month.


----------



## al-k

I finally got to try the new splitter out .It doesn't look that big but that pile is 30' x 6'x 6'


----------



## MrWhoopee




----------



## Multifaceted

Damnit...


----------



## al-k

It sucks even more the second time.


----------



## Multifaceted

al-k said:


> It sucks even more the second time.



Neither my first or second time, but still sucks. That's the price you pay for living on a hill... I think it's a combined of gravity, wood shrinking) settling and the pallets below that start to give way under the weight.


----------



## chipper1

Ran a tank thru the 550 mk2 yesterday. Next time I go back will be with the tractor and trailer to load the rounds and drop the two cherry trees beside the white oak as well as take down a couple other learners on their property.
I also diced up a bunch of red oak and black locust at our place this week and I've got at least two more locust to cut up today and a smaller red oak, maybe a locust top that's hanging if I get to it.
White oak at my parent's place


I didn't split this, it just fell apart because of the stress fractures from the storm.


----------



## Philbert

chipper1 said:


> Ran a tank thru the 550 mk2 yesterday.


(hey, your blade is upside down)

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> (hey, your blade is upside down)
> 
> Philbert


Thanks Philbert.
I'll get that squared around in a few tanks.


----------



## Multifaceted

Philbert said:


> (hey, your blade is upside down)
> 
> Philbert



If I had a dollar for every time I've heard someone say something about "sharpening the blade" on their chainsaw...


----------



## Ronaldo

chipper1 said:


> Ran a tank thru the 550 mk2 yesterday. Next time I go back will be with the tractor and trailer to load the rounds and drop the two cherry trees beside the white oak as well as take down a couple other learners on their property.
> I also diced up a bunch of red oak and black locust at our place this week and I've got at least two more locust to cut up today and a smaller red oak, maybe a locust top that's hanging if I get to it.
> White oak at my parent's place
> View attachment 762299
> 
> I didn't split this, it just fell apart because of the stress fractures from the storm.
> View attachment 762300


What are your thoughts on the MKII.....liking it?


----------



## samhop

View attachment 762538

thats how we do it.
so much for SS not doing big wood
D-D-D-D- Dhat's all oak folks


----------



## samhop

one from a few years ago befor i dumped the load of rounds ot the pile


----------



## chipper1

Ronaldo said:


> What are your thoughts on the MKII.....liking it?


Liking it.
Its exactly what I had hoped it would be.
Similar power to a 254 but with all the benefits of a modernized saw. Even if the 254 has a tad more power the 550mk2 will cut circles around it when you calculate the savwd time with the flippy caps, return to run master switch, cative bar nuts, and the fuel economy, then it has better AV and air filtration.
It does weigh a bit more(than the 550 oe), but if you figure its performance is more in line with a 55cc saw that might help mentality wise in that area.
The chain wasnt the best for the wood.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Seems a tad slow.. I started the vid, went to get a snack, came back and you hadn't moved....


----------



## al-k

So I started to build the log pile back up today. 3 oaks so far.


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Seems a tad slow.. I started the vid, went to get a snack, came back and you hadn't moved....


Maybe you should get off the dialup  .


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> So I started to build the log pile back up today. 3 oaks so far.View attachment 762608
> View attachment 762609
> View attachment 762610


You sure got some nice trees up there.
Looks good.


----------



## Deleted member 150358

al-k said:


> So I started to build the log pile back up today. 3 oaks so far.View attachment 762608
> View attachment 762609
> View attachment 762610


Our oaks are either huge or small/young. The charcoal plant (long gone) only wanted 10" logs for a while. So a lot of what's left are giant yard tree sized or a little too small cut now. Mostly take the dead and windfalls.


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> You sure got some nice trees up there.
> Looks good.


Its a shame that those little gypsy moths could kill a tree that has been growing for of a 100 years. I have been trying to take the ones that pose the most danger to the house and barn but about 80 more on my property.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Its a shame that those little gypsy moths could kill a tree that has been growing for of a 100 years. I have been trying to take the ones that pose the most danger to the house and barn but about 80 more on my property.


Wow, at least you have plenty of firewood, but yes its sad seeing those older trees go.
Today I cleaned up 3 fork loads of brush in front of the house, and dropped a bent over elm that a large cherry damaged, as well as a few little trees that were also damaged by the same cherry. The good thing is the cherry didn't damage any of the Norway spruce I planted up there. Another good thing is I did want this tree down as it was leaning pretty good and I planted about twice as many spruce as I wanted knowing that some of the larger trees along the rd would most likely fall and damage them. I just noticed that two of those trees may not make it as it looks like a deer was munching on them, its one thing or another killing them it seems. 
Well I did a good bit more after I typed the above, I forgot to send it I guess lol.
3 good sized buckets and 1 big one. Things are finally starting to look like we didn't have a tornado hit .
Big bucket, locust !


Green wood pile I didn't want is getting bigger.


----------



## NElogger

al-k said:


> So I started to build the log pile back up today. 3 oaks so far.View attachment 762608
> View attachment 762609
> View attachment 762610



Wish we could get oaks like that here in central Nebraska! We have them but would have to drive 30-40 miles to get to them!


----------



## al-k

NElogger said:


> Wish we could get oaks like that here in central Nebraska! We have them but would have to drive 30-40 miles to get to them!


I do feel very fortunate, lots of good wood on my place. I liked it better when I picked the ones to come down. First the ash now a bunch of oaks. Whats next


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Green wood pile I didn't want is getting bigger.



Didn't want huh... Ill help make it go away....


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> Didn't want huh... Ill help make it go away....


If you need some come grab some .


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> If you need some come grab some .


What are you doing Sunday? We have marching invitational in hastings on Saturday. 

sent from a field


----------



## chipper1

CaseyForrest said:


> What are you doing Sunday? We have marching invitational in hastings on Saturday.
> 
> sent from a field


Plans most the day, but maybe in the evening we'd be available.
I'll have to check for sure, but it's a big weekend.


----------



## al-k

I had to add a new wedge to my arsenal.


----------



## jrider

al-k said:


> I had to add a new wedge to my arsenal.View attachment 763190


Love my 6 way


----------



## briantutt

jrider said:


> Love my 6 way


Is that a ruggedsplit?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

chipper1 said:


> Plans most the day, but maybe in the evening we'd be available.
> I'll have to check for sure, but it's a big weekend.


Let me know. 

I don't "need" it .... more of a want to see how locust holds out for overnighters. 

sent from a field


----------



## al-k

briantutt said:


> Is that a ruggedsplit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


yes, just got it last week.


----------



## kyle1!

Here is my area. My dad had 6 trees cut down and this is the final result.


----------



## briantutt

al-k said:


> yes, just got it last week.


One of my best purchases. You will be impressed by it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cambium

Left stack is for this winter. (I have more than that)
Middle and Right stacks are for next winter.


----------



## stihlaficionado

chipper1 said:


> Wow, at least you have plenty of firewood, but yes its sad seeing those older trees go.
> Today I cleaned up 3 fork loads of brush in front of the house, and dropped a bent over elm that a large cherry damaged, as well as a few little trees that were also damaged by the same cherry. The good thing is the cherry didn't damage any of the Norway spruce I planted up there. Another good thing is I did want this tree down as it was leaning pretty good and I planted about twice as many spruce as I wanted knowing that some of the larger trees along the rd would most likely fall and damage them. I just noticed that two of those trees may not make it as it looks like a deer was munching on them, its one thing or another killing them it seems.
> Well I did a good bit more after I typed the above, I forgot to send it I guess lol.
> 3 good sized buckets and 1 big one. Things are finally starting to look like we didn't have a tornado hit .
> Big bucket, locust !
> View attachment 762797
> 
> Green wood pile I didn't want is getting bigger.
> View attachment 762798


Price of 2 cord + delivery to 61801? & *No *pine


----------



## chipper1

stihlaficionado said:


> Price of 2 cord + delivery to 61801? & *No *pine


That's gonna get expensive since my suburban only gets 12mpg and I'd need to make two trips .
I only have a few sticks of pine, that's for the bonfire and making cookies .


----------



## Matt Schmitt

I’ve got most of this cut up but the pic is from early spring lots of ash and some walnut. Walnut I’ll use for milling projects.


----------



## MNGuns

Hoping it is dry enough to work today. Need to get this area filled back up.


----------



## chipper1

MNGuns said:


> Hoping it is dry enough to work today. Need to get this area filled back up.
> 
> View attachment 763894


Thats beautiful.
Drying out here after another round of rain last night, but at least we had two and a half days off from the rain.


----------



## chipper1

Matt Schmitt said:


> I’ve got most of this cut up but the pic is from early spring lots of ash and some walnut. Walnut I’ll use for milling projects.


Thats a lot of wood.
Milling sure sounds like a lot of fun. I just put the red oak siding on the east side of my woodshed, all milled from one scrounged log.
Thanks @Sawyer Rob .


----------



## Matt Schmitt

chipper1 said:


> Thats a lot of wood.
> Milling sure sounds like a lot of fun. I just put the red oak siding on the east side of my woodshed, all milled from one scrounged log.
> Thanks @Sawyer Rob .


Yeah I have an outdoor wood boiler so anybody in there brother That has wood I take but I definitely don’t use that much in a year


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> yes, just got it last week.



But I liked seeing all your square ended firewood. Now they're all going to be triangles .


----------



## chipper1

5 more buckets on the pile today and another one of the trees damaged in the storm down and bucked up.
The weather was great up here today.


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> 5 more buckets on the pile today and another one of the trees damaged in the storm down and bucked up.
> The weather was great up here today.
> View attachment 764679
> View attachment 764680


Looks like that tree didn't fall in the direction you had your notch?


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Looks like that tree didn't fall in the direction you had your notch?


Pulled it right where I asked it to go, 130 degrees off the natural lean, couldn't have went better. If it would have fallen within 30 degrees to the left anywhere I would have been happy.


----------



## MNGuns

First snow of the year....


----------



## Ronaldo

MNGuns said:


> First snow of the year....
> 
> View attachment 765117


Pretty view you have there.


----------



## briantutt

MNGuns said:


> First snow of the year....
> 
> View attachment 765117


Not sure that is a good thing. 2nd highest rainfall in 125 years on a site I was reading.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

I took 10 of these logs down to the saw mill just to see what I could get. About 3/4 of a cord $100, a lot less work.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> I took 10 of these logs down to the saw mill just to see what I could get. About 3/4 of a cord $100, a lot less work.View attachment 765193


Did they take them for pulp, so can you toss anything on the trailer and get the same, that wouldn't be bad. I guess if you have extra wood you don't want to mess with, or it will rot sitting, then it works for that too.


----------



## bigbadbob

3.5 cords in the shed for after it snows,, stuff behind the Nissan I am using now. And the unit.


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Did they take them for pulp, so can you toss anything on the trailer and get the same, that wouldn't be bad. I guess if you have extra wood you don't want to mess with, or it will rot sitting, then it works for that too.


He is going to saw them, has plenty of oak right now so he really doesn't need it. I think he only took it because he is my cousin. LOL


----------



## al-k

bigbadbob said:


> 3.5 cords in the shed for after it snows,, stuff behind the Nissan I am using now. And the unit.
> View attachment 765295
> View attachment 765296
> View attachment 765297
> View attachment 765298


Why do you have a trailer ball in the middle of the splitter?


----------



## bigbadbob

al-k said:


> Why do you have a trailer ball in the middle of the splitter?


Its just a ball and I put it in the hitch when I lock it.,,,,just happened to be there for the foto op.


----------



## al-k

bigbadbob said:


> Its just a ball and I put it in the hitch when I lock it.,,,,just happened to be there for the foto op.


LOL


----------



## Multifaceted

Moved nearly 2 cords today to dry storage under our deck, which is in close proximity to the woodstove. I thought I was three years ahead, might be even farther than that! I never thought I'd ever say it - but we might have too much firewood.

*This is what we removed:*






*This is what is in place to burn this season:*





















Most is a mix of Ash and Cherry, the rest, perhaps 25% is Northern Red Oak two years seasoned. There is still plenty to pull from, just didn't have enough room. This ought to last us until late January, then we will need to pull more a little at a time.

*Got lots of kindling prepared too:*









*And everything is within a few steps away:*





Some might ask why so much kindling. Well, our old Dutchwest stove doesn't have long burn time like more modern ones, but despite that it does burn very efficiently and unless it is bitter cold outside, there is no need to run the stove 24/7. On the weekends we burn constantly, because we are home. During the work week, we are away for an average of 12 hours at a time, so we light a cold stove every afternoon during the winter weeks.


----------



## Cowboy254

Multifaceted said:


> Moved nearly 2 cords today to dry storage under our deck, which is in close proximity to the woodstove. I thought I was three years ahead, might be even farther than that! I never thought I'd ever say it - but we might have too much firewood.
> 
> *This is what we removed:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what is in place to burn this season:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most is a mix of Ash and Cherry, the rest, perhaps 25% is Northern Red Oak two years seasoned. There is still plenty to pull from, just didn't have enough room. This ought to last us until late January, then we will need to pull more a little at a time.
> 
> *Got lots of kindling prepared too:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And everything is within a few steps away:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some might ask why so much kindling. Well, our old Dutchwest stove doesn't have long burn time like more modern ones, but despite that it does burn very efficiently and unless it is bitter cold outside, there is no need to run the stove 24/7. On the weekends we burn constantly, because we are home. During the work week, we are away for an average of 12 hours at a time, so we light a cold stove every afternoon during the winter weeks.



Saaa-weeeet!


----------



## chipper1

Multifaceted said:


> Moved nearly 2 cords today to dry storage under our deck, which is in close proximity to the woodstove. I thought I was three years ahead, might be even farther than that! I never thought I'd ever say it - but we might have too much firewood.
> 
> *This is what we removed:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what is in place to burn this season:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most is a mix of Ash and Cherry, the rest, perhaps 25% is Northern Red Oak two years seasoned. There is still plenty to pull from, just didn't have enough room. This ought to last us until late January, then we will need to pull more a little at a time.
> 
> *Got lots of kindling prepared too:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And everything is within a few steps away:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some might ask why so much kindling. Well, our old Dutchwest stove doesn't have long burn time like more modern ones, but despite that it does burn very efficiently and unless it is bitter cold outside, there is no need to run the stove 24/7. On the weekends we burn constantly, because we are home. During the work week, we are away for an average of 12 hours at a time, so we light a cold stove every afternoon during the winter weeks.


Looks nice.
Maybe you could use large knots and "Y's" for an extended burn during the day.
I have a lot of kindling too. I like to use the cookies I do my test cuts with for the shoulder, they get very dry and leave little to no coals so the stove doesn't get real hot and as soon as I want to slow the heat I just stop putting more on.
This weekend I've been putting on large split in the middle with all the coals to the side, then 2 or 3 small rounds on the coals, one nice sized cookie(about 12-14"x3/8 thick) then a 1x8x10 red oak cutoff on the top. This gives off decent heat, clean burning, and it leaves a nice little pile to light the next batch about every 6 hrs.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> He is going to saw them, has plenty of oak right now so he really doesn't need it. I think he only took it because he is my cousin. LOL


That's nice to have a connection like that .


----------



## Multifaceted

chipper1 said:


> Looks nice.
> Maybe you could use large knots and "Y's" for an extended burn during the day.
> I have a lot of kindling too. I like to use the cookies I do my test cuts with for the shoulder, they get very dry and leave little to no coals so the stove doesn't get real hot and as soon as I want to slow the heat I just stop putting more on.
> This weekend I've been putting on large split in the middle with all the coals to the side, then 2 or 3 small rounds on the coals, one nice sized cookie(about 12-14"x3/8 thick) then a 1x8x10 red oak cutoff on the top. This gives off decent heat, clean burning, and it leaves a nice little pile to light the next batch about every 6 hrs.



I've tried various methods and I just cannot get 12 hours of burn time with this stove, no matter what wood I use be it Shagbark Hickory, Black Locust, or curled Oak stumps that I've noodled into dense blocks -if I load it at 0445 in the morning over the night's coals, by the time I get home there is little to nothing left, so I just start it again. Doesn't take long, maybe 2 minutes to stoke a fire, then another 15-20 minutes before the firebox is hot enough to activate the catalytic combuster, close the bypass gate and re-burn the gasses - then it gets toasty quick.

The kindling I have is just from some Tulip Poplar I helped my neighbor cut down. I took a bunch of the straightest-grained pieces and casually sat at a block, peeled the bark and split into kindling while sipping beers after work during the spring. When it is dry like it is now, it catches real quick and burns hot and fast - just long enough to throw my more dense wood atop and then it's off to the races.


----------



## chipper1

Multifaceted said:


> I've tried various methods and I just get 12 hours of burn time with this stove, no matter what wood I use be it Shagbark Hickory, Black Locust, or curled Oak stumps that I've noodled into dense blocks -if I load it at 0445 in the morning over the night's coals, by the time I get home there little to nothing left, so I just start it again. Doesn't take long, maybe 2 minutes to stoke a fire, then another 15-20 minutes before the firebox is hot enough to activate the catalytic combuster, close the bypass gate and re-burn the gasses - then it gets toasty quick.
> 
> The kindling I have is just from some Tulip Poplar I helped my neighbor cut down. I took a bunch of the straightest-grained pieces and casually sat at a block, peeled the bark and split into kindling while sipping beers after work during the spring. When it is dry like it is now, it catches real quick and burns hot and fast - just long enough to throw my more dense wood atop and then it's off to the races.


I hear that, you've certainly tried what I would have.
I like to use locust bark on top of medium splits criss crossed getting smaller towards the top with wadded paper in the middle.
Got a couple buckets from the neighbors this morning, so much for not having a green wood pile, this wasn't even here a month ago.
The piles make my tractor look like a B series Kubota lol. 

If you look off to the left in this picture you can see some leaners on the neighbors property, they are nice sized trees, probably about as large as the one I dropped last week(the larger rounds on the bottom right of the picture are from that tree)


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> I hear that, you've certainly tried what I would have.
> I like to use locust bark on top of medium splits criss crossed getting smaller towards the top with wadded paper in the middle.
> Got a couple buckets from the neighbors this morning, so much for not having a green wood pile, this wasn't even here a month ago.
> The piles make my tractor look like a B series Kubota lol.
> View attachment 765607
> If you look off to the left in this picture you can see some leaners on the neighbors property, they are nice sized trees, probably about as large as the one I dropped last week(the larger rounds on the bottom right of the picture are from that tree)
> View attachment 765608



The boy looks thrilled .

What's the smooth barked wood you have there?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> The boy looks thrilled .
> 
> What's the smooth barked wood you have there?


He was, he dumped that load and he asked to go with me to pick the wood up, he rarely smiles for a picture.
It's red oak. There's a good amount of cherry in the back as well as some Chinese elm. 
Today I'll be adding at least another mixed bucket of smaller red oak and locust. If time allows I'll get a few more loads of locust and cherry too.
Here I found one of him smiling hauling wood at a buddies last fall, yes it took looking back that far .


----------



## al-k

I took a good sized oak down in the front yard yesterday. Was leaning hard into a bunch of maples I didn't want damage. Put the ladder up to put a rope on it. Trying to throw the rope over a limb about 6' over the top of the ladder it gets hung up and I can't get it out so I tie it as high as I could reach. Hooked the tractor up put some tension on the rope and started cutting. Put the first wedge in the back cut after about have way, then the second and the third. Still would not lift. Now I'm thinking I f-cked up. Try pulling hard with tractor no go, just spinning. Ax is bouncing off the wedges so I get the sledge and steel wedges. After destroying my plastic wedges and about 10 minutes of pounding wedges it lifted a bit, got back on the tractor and still no go. Decided to snatch it after a couple of tries it finally came over. I didn't get any pics to worried about what was happening.


----------



## Philbert

al-k said:


> I didn't get any pics to worried about what was happening.




_'Let's be careful out there!'_

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> I took a good sized oak down in the front yard yesterday. Was leaning hard into a bunch of maples I didn't want damage. Put the ladder up to put a rope on it. Trying to throw the rope over a limb about 6' over the top of the ladder it gets hung up and I can't get it out so I tie it as high as I could reach. Hooked the tractor up put some tension on the rope and started cutting. Put the first wedge in the back cut after about have way, then the second and the third. Still would not lift. Now I'm thinking I f-cked up. Try pulling hard with tractor no go, just spinning. Ax is bouncing off the wedges so I get the sledge and steel wedges. After destroying my plastic wedges and about 10 minutes of pounding wedges it lifted a bit, got back on the tractor and still no go. Decided to snatch it after a couple of tries it finally came over. I didn't get any pics to worried about what was happening.


Glad you got it down and all went "well".
That's a sticky situation to be in for sure .
I like to give a good tug before I start cutting to assess whether I have the power/equipment to overcome the lean. I rarely use wedges on a hard leaner, the equipment does the work or I skip it. Now a moderate leaner I'll wedge over if it's a solid tree, if not I may not be the guy for the job, I don't want to get hit by a limb. All that said I do many that others won't touch, a few situations like you were in and you figure out real quick what you can and can't do or you figure out tricks or tools to get it done. 
Can you share with us what you learned .


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Glad you got it down and all went "well".
> That's a sticky situation to be in for sure .
> I like to give a good tug before I start cutting to assess whether I have the power/equipment to overcome the lean. I rarely use wedges on a hard leaner, the equipment does the work or I skip it. Now a moderate leaner I'll wedge over if it's a solid tree, if not I may not be the guy for the job, I don't want to get hit by a limb. All that said I do many that others won't touch, a few situations like you were in and you figure out real quick what you can and can't do or you figure out tricks or tools to get it done.
> Can you share with us what you learned .


Knowing what I know now about that tree I would have used my truck to pull with, more weight. The canopy is what gave me the hard time, it was all on the side of the lean. when I did my initial pull on the tree before the first cut I should have gotten more movement to take the compression of the back cut I believe. The rope should have been up more to, only around 25' tree was about 80' tall
If there had been any chance of doing damage to anything other than those maples I would not have tried it. Here is a pic of the stump. 
You can see the blue spots from the steel wedges.


----------



## al-k

Here is a bad vid of one we took on the side of my driveway.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I worked on getting some of this area cleaned up, I split some of the dead pine for kindling for the outside fireplace. I took a total of seven bucket loads of dead pine branches and pine to the fireplace and covered it so after it rains I can burn some.


Attached are some pics, 9706 is the area I split in today, 9707 is a before pic and 09 after the cleanup and 9710 is the small damaged elm.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

I fired my wood boiler up this evening.


----------



## crowbuster

soon. very soon.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

crowbuster said:


> soon. very soon.


I feel a little early but here in Indiana we’re getting some pretty cool nights but next few days will have some low 70’s during the day. I like to burn some soft stuff this time of year. I always get a few free soft maples which are perfect for this time of year. Don’t have to waste the hardwoods until it gets real cold.


----------



## MNGuns

Were I not burdened with a real job.....I'd be out there this morning.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Knowing what I know now about that tree I would have used my truck to pull with, more weight. The canopy is what gave me the hard time, it was all on the side of the lean. when I did my initial pull on the tree before the first cut I should have gotten more movement to take the compression of the back cut I believe. The rope should have been up more to, only around 25' tree was about 80' tall
> If there had been any chance of doing damage to anything other than those maples I would not have tried it. Here is a pic of the stump. View attachment 766003
> You can see the blue spots from the steel wedges.


It sounds like you learned from it, that's the important thing.
I like how you used two wedges spread apart vs a couple close together, it supports the weight and helps to avoid the hinge breaking. 
If you tug on it and you don't have the power the rope/cable needs to be higher or you need more power/weight to control the top.
I've done enough of them to push the envelope on them now a bit more, I had one that gave me a hard time this spring, it was a crown heavy white oak over power lines . 
I use a step cut with a bore cut. Look into it.
This one I did a while ago, hard to tell how much backlean it had on it. Power lines on one side and cable on the other.


----------



## cantoo

Son and grandkids running the processor.


----------



## al-k

I have had no power or internet for 2 days now, this sucks


----------



## moresnow

al-k said:


> I have had no power or internet for 2 days now, this sucks



O M G Magnum 2 days without guidance from the Mothership...…. May we all be so lucky one day Mother natures gene pool cleaner. No power. No internet......

Kidding of coarse


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> I have had no power or internet for 2 days now, this sucks



Tree guy probably did it.


----------



## MNGuns

chipper1 said:


> Tree guy probably did it.


HA!


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Tree guy probably did it.


bad storm Wednesday just got power back a couple of hours ago. lots of trees down all over


----------



## al-k

The good thing about no power was I got about a cord of logs cut into rounds ready for splitting.Have about 10 cord split in that pile.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> The good thing about no power was I got about a cord of logs cut into rounds ready for splitting.Have about 10 cord split in that pile.View attachment 766767


Never a dull moment unless we make it that way, looks like you made something out of it .
I was thinking of you today, went to my parents to drop a couple leaning cherry trees .
All went well so I didn't have any new learning experiences, this time lol.
Got a nice pile going over there and I know there's at least one more tree I need to get down for them that's leaning into another from the wind we had up here.
I still need to figure out what I'm going to do with the nice sized white oak, may slab it out where it lies, much time to think about that one though.


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Never a dull moment unless we make it that way, looks like you made something out of it .
> I was thinking of you today, went to my parents to drop a couple leaning cherry trees .
> All went well so I didn't have any new learning experiences, this time lol.
> Got a nice pile going over there and I know there's at least one more tree I need to get down for them that's leaning into another from the wind we had up here.
> I still need to figure out what I'm going to do with the nice sized white oak, may slab it out where it lies, much time to think about that one though.
> 
> View attachment 767128
> View attachment 767129
> View attachment 767130



I definitely need a way to get my pull rope higher up in the tree. I have at least 5 more that need to be pulled or I'm going to hire someone. Sometimes I think I'm getting to old for this.


----------



## Jwilliams

Al-k. Check out big shot sling shot throw line. Buddy of mine uses it for getting his ropes up in trees works great


----------



## al-k

Well today I turned those rounds into little pieces. Gives me about 11 cords in the pile now.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> I definitely need a way to get my pull rope higher up in the tree. I have at least 5 more that need to be pulled or I'm going to hire someone. Sometimes I think I'm getting to old for this.


Big shot as @Jwilliams said. I just used a ladder on the first one, then the second I shot a throwline/throwball through the crotch (second try). Then I pulled my rope up and used that to pull my winch cable up and back down to just above where I cut it. 
You could place an ad on here looking for another member in the area to help you out. Someone has to be up your way and have all the basic equipment and be willing to help getting them laid out for you.


----------



## Marine5068

Multifaceted said:


> Damnit...


I hate when that happens.
Looks like you could use a firewood lean-to


----------



## David Gruber

Today's production. Only took 5 hrs. Counting the time waiting on tow truck to pick up trailer and truck when it broke down on way to pick up more wood.


----------



## reinela

12 cords split and stacked. Waaaaay behind where I normally am this time of year. Usually have 20 cords done by now.


----------



## svk

reinela said:


> 12 cords split and stacked. Waaaaay behind where I normally am this time of year. Usually have 20 cords done by now.View attachment 767575
> View attachment 767576


I see you’ve been around for a while but welcome and the stacks look great!!!


----------



## Matt Schmitt

David Gruber said:


> Today's production. Only took 5 hrs. Counting the time waiting on tow truck to pick up trailer and truck when it broke down on way to pick up more wood.View attachment 767539


The joys of a wood boiler is I don’t have to split small this took me one tank of gas in the splitter and maybe two hrs worth of work. Which includes driving from field to shed with Polaris ranger bed loaded which took a couple of trips.


----------



## abbott295

I believe I knew a guy from Emden back in college. (Many years ago, Major Midwestern University) Can't think of his name right now. 

As Steve says. "Welcome."


----------



## reinela

abbott295 said:


> I believe I knew a guy from Emden back in college. (Many years ago, Major Midwestern University) Can't think of his name right now.
> 
> As Steve says. "Welcome."


Thanks. Great to be here. Let me know if you think of the guy's name. I'm sure I would know him in a town of 500.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

no 'cut it, split it, stack it' for heat all winter long pix... but, none the less still oak falling into my lap. one huge oak tree came down week or so back, 2 day job for the arborist crew. city wont pick up huge piles. it was a huge pile. I felt sure I could pick n choose at my leisure. nope, city picked it _all _up next day!  enoff oak to make my back yard my wood pile! lol...

still, as it is... under arm, carry in's work just fine for me. cost? bit wear n tear to my shoe soles... this headed to wood pile today, camp fire fodder. winter? couple cords in reserve...

oak drop. good for a few hours campfires... kitchen wood and bit more


----------



## abbott295

Reinela, Still haven't come up with the name, but this was over 40 years ago. Many of us who got a college education did not stay in small towns where we grew up. But I am thinking it was a Dutch or German sounding last name. One that wants to come to mind is Klokkenga, but a low level of certainty. 

Emden is close to Lincoln, am I right about that at least? On 136? 

abbott 295


----------



## thewoodlands

The rain held off long enough for me to split and stack two face cord.

I did a count of how much stacked firewood we have in inventory and came up with just over 56 face cord with another three or four that needs stacking. I have one area left that is open which can hold another 12 face cord, I'm hoping to get another eight face cord of ash before the snow gets deep.


----------



## NElogger

Got the nephew to come help beings he's not in school for a couple of days. Maybe get some meat on his scrawny carcass one of these days!


----------



## chipper1

NElogger said:


> Got the nephew to come help beings he's not in school for a couple of days. Maybe get some meat on his scrawny carcass one of these days!View attachment 768134
> View attachment 768135


Looks like a nice pile of wood. How many cord do you figure.

I added a couple buckets to the woodshed, two more rows and I'll have mine in the woodshed for the yr.


----------



## NElogger

chipper1 said:


> Looks like a nice pile of wood. How many cord do you figure.
> 
> I added a couple buckets to the woodshed, two more rows and I'll have mine in the woodshed for the yr.
> View attachment 768245


Roughly guessing I'd say at least 10 cords all total. I keep telling dad we never have had enough firewood by the end of the season, hopefully this year we stay ahead. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

chipper1 said:


> Never a dull moment unless we make it that way, looks like you made something out of it .
> I was thinking of you today, went to my parents to drop a couple leaning cherry trees .
> All went well so I didn't have any new learning experiences, this time lol.
> Got a nice pile going over there and I know there's at least one more tree I need to get down for them that's leaning into another from the wind we had up here.
> I still need to figure out what I'm going to do with the nice sized white oak, may slab it out where it lies, much time to think about that one though.
> 
> View attachment 767128
> View attachment 767129
> View attachment 767130




How did you get the line in the top of that tree?


----------



## chipper1

Hinerman said:


> How did you get the line in the top of that tree?


Big shot, throw bag and line, then pulled my rope up, then pulled my winch cable.
More important is how did I make the cut on the second one 12' off the ground working by myself and get to walk away and run the winch .
See the "stump".


----------



## thewoodlands

Yesterday I cleaned up the stacking area that was open and got it ready for the first four face cord, today I stacked two face cord. The types of firewood in this stack are, Ash,Beech, Sugar and Soft Maple.


I did make a run to get some rounds in the woods so I could split them and finish this stack.


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> how did I make the cut on the second one 12' off the ground


You must have long arms. LOL


----------



## Erik B

NElogger said:


> Got the nephew to come help beings he's not in school for a couple of days. Maybe get some meat on his scrawny carcass one of these days!View attachment 768134
> View attachment 768135


@NElogger Is that a 25ton Speeco you are using?


----------



## cantoo

I have a Speeco too. Good splitter for the price. I was going to build one from scratch and found that I could buy a complete one and then cut it apart to make what I wanted cheaper. I did a lot of wood with it for a couple of years. Then I built my 36" splitter and this one is sitting here idle.


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I have a Speeco too. Good splitter for the price. I was going to build one from scratch and found that I could buy a complete one and then cut it apart to make what I wanted cheaper. I did a lot of wood with it for a couple of years. Then I built my 36" splitter and this one is sitting here idle. View attachment 768486


That's exactly what I wanted to do. If want the 4" cylinder to get the cycle times down a bit.
Did I see that one before. How much delivered, you know where I'm at, mile south of town as the crow flies .


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> You must have long arms. LOL


My go go gadget arms .


----------



## thewoodlands

Today after I did a few things around the house, I then decided to get this downed maple which I brought home so I can split and stack it.

There's more on the hill that I'll get next week.


----------



## cantoo

chipper1 said:


> That's exactly what I wanted to do. If want the 4" cylinder to get the cycle times down a bit.
> Did I see that one before. How much delivered, you know where I'm at, mile south of town as the crow flies .



I made a thread with pictures of the whole process but then we got hit by that damn hacker and the pics are all gone. My wife actually moved that splitter today, she's on a big clean up binge. It's actually more of a "moving things around" binge than an actual cleanup. We're finding stuff that's been hidden for years, it's kina like Christmas but with the nasty Grinch yelling at me for having multiples of almost everything. Went to a sale last weekend and bought a new box blade, she promptly pointed out the newish Land Pride one sitting on the fence line. That's when I remembered that a buddy borrowed my old red one and hasn't brought it back yet. I also bought a land plane, never used one before and thought I might like to try one out. Bought a sprayer because it had 2 newish cylinders on it that would be handy to have ( cheap at $25) . I bought a fire pit rim, actually I bought 10 fire pit rims, I'm going to have more fires going than Backyard Lumberjack. I also bought 2 pieces of 6x 18' long I beams to make a log deck out of. I ended up with two loads of "stuff". There are a few pics of the speeco in this thread. https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...r-build-parts-these-days.307043/#post-6177271


----------



## chipper1

cantoo said:


> I made a thread with pictures of the whole process but then we got hit by that damn hacker and the pics are all gone. My wife actually moved that splitter today, she's on a big clean up binge. It's actually more of a "moving things around" binge than an actual cleanup. We're finding stuff that's been hidden for years, it's kina like Christmas but with the nasty Grinch yelling at me for having multiples of almost everything. Went to a sale last weekend and bought a new box blade, she promptly pointed out the newish Land Pride one sitting on the fence line. That's when I remembered that a buddy borrowed my old red one and hasn't brought it back yet. I also bought a land plane, never used one before and thought I might like to try one out. Bought a sprayer because it had 2 newish cylinders on it that would be handy to have ( cheap at $25) . I bought a fire pit rim, actually I bought 10 fire pit rims, I'm going to have more fires going than Backyard Lumberjack. I also bought 2 pieces of 6x 18' long I beams to make a log deck out of. I ended up with two loads of "stuff". There are a few pics of the speeco in this thread. https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...r-build-parts-these-days.307043/#post-6177271View attachment 768729
> View attachment 768730
> View attachment 768731
> 
> View attachment 768732
> View attachment 768733
> View attachment 768734


Are those pics from your yard now, or is that at the auction .
I may have use for that land pride box blade too, you can keep the one your buddy has(if he brings it back lol), and the red one .
Could use those beams to raise my shed sometime soon, but locust logs will probably do the trick just fine since it's only to backfill under it, then I will set it down on locust legs(better than treated lumber ).
Thanks for the link, that gives me some ideas. I like the simplicity for the pusher on the wedge, no need to remove it. Instead of cutting the foot in half I planned on removing the whole thing, then extending the knife down to the bottom of the beam with supports to all sides of the beam and a table that would slide on the end. I need to get my barn built first, so it may have to wait a while .


----------



## al-k

cantoo said:


> I'm going to have more fires going than Backyard Lumberjack


----------



## reinela

abbott295 said:


> Reinela, Still haven't come up with the name, but this was over 40 years ago. Many of us who got a college education did not stay in small towns where we grew up. But I am thinking it was a Dutch or German sounding last name. One that wants to come to mind is Klokkenga, but a low level of certainty.
> 
> Emden is close to Lincoln, am I right about that at least? On 136?
> 
> abbott 295



Lot's of Klokkengas in Emden, Kris Klokkenga lives right across the road from me. Yes Emden is just a 1/2 mile off 136 and a mile west of I-155


----------



## abbott295

Klokkenga is probably it then. Still can't come up with his first name. He should be in mid 60s, much like me.


----------



## al-k

Took down a oak today. It was a leaner and I used my new throw line to get my pull rope up higher in the tree. Worked well.You can see the curve in the tree on the ground. If it had gone wrong there would have been a power outage on my street. LOL I pulled back on it hard and dropped it to the side.

Cut up into logs, the oak and a maple that blew over in a storm a week ago.


----------



## rarefish383

Brought this little jag of dead Oak home. It was two little trees. The battery on the dump is dead so have to charge it up. My BIL wants to split on the farm tomorrow so in need the trailer empty.


----------



## rarefish383

When I got up this morning it was raining, but so warm it felt like Oak Splitting weather. So I split up that little jag on the trailer. Think I'll go get another load tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> When I got up this morning it was raining, but so warm it felt like Oak Splitting weather. So I split up that little jag on the trailer. *Think I'll go get another load tomorrow.*View attachment 769751



I like that attitude!

Is that your driveway, trailer haven or the end of the cul-de-sac/court or whatever you call it over there?


----------



## rarefish383

Went out and got another load. I didnt realize how many small trees were down. I cut up 6-7, 10-12 ", 50-60 footers. Didnt get any of the bigger ones. Played logger junior, skidded all the logs over to the trailer. Had a snatch block 6 foot up on a small tree. Pulled the logs up in the air, put blocks under them, marked and cut. For those that dull up their saws in the woods, this is 2 days of cutting downed trees and both saws are out of the box sharp. Ready for more.


----------



## rarefish383

This is how I like my trailer when I go home, nice, neat, every piece within 1 inch of the other. Yes im a little OCD about my wood.


----------



## treebilly

wrong thread but I gotta show off this load. I’ve never had the torture of removing Osage orange before. I sure wasn’t gonna leave the wood go to the dump after suffering through the removal and chipping process.


----------



## rarefish383

You have about 20,000 pocket knife scales there. I have a set to put on a 1940's Scout Knife. Boy is that pretty wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first two pics are some storm damaged popple, one went into the woods and the other was in the trail which I cleared. The rest of the pictures are from a storm damaged maple, I did get some of it home, hopefully the rest will get back here tomorrow.

We had more storm damage with some nice hemlocks that bit the dust.

I picked up a parts saw and took the carb out of a three year old 290 and put it in the 310 the day of the storm, the 310 with the old carb would run for twenty minutes and then start acting up but with the newer carb in it, I ran it all day today without any problems.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first three pics are on the lot the I do most of my cutting of firewood and the rest are from around the house. Some I'll take care of and hopefully mother nature will bring down the widow maker.

I still need to check about four more areas and two of those are the highest in elevation that we have, I'm sure we'll have more damage from those areas.


----------



## TechAlG

IMG_20191101_135118628



__ TechAlG
__ Nov 3, 2019





"Skidded" some logs on Friday, cut, split, and loaded Saturday. Going to repeat today.


----------



## rarefish383

thewoodlands said:


> The first two pics are some storm damaged popple, one went into the woods and the other was in the trail which I cleared. The rest of the pictures are from a storm damaged maple, I did get some of it home, hopefully the rest will get back here tomorrow.
> 
> We had more storm damage with some nice hemlocks that bit the dust.
> 
> I picked up a parts saw and took the carb out of a three year old 290 and put it in the 310 the day of the storm, the 310 with the old carb would run for twenty minutes and then start acting up but with the newer carb in it, I ran it all day today without any problems.


Not sure where you Are? Around here Popple is a pretty generic name for a bunch of stuff like Tulip Poplar, Aspen, almost any fast growing hard wood. Tulip Poplar is worth bringing home. Aspen I leave in the woods. I'm not a wood snob by nature, it's just all of my Oaks are dying. So i give all of the other stuff away. What kind of Popple do you have? Is it worth keeping?


----------



## svk

That looks like regular aspen to me. And by the way it’s shattered like that there’s probably not much salvageable wood in that tree.


----------



## svk

Halfway done for the day


----------



## thewoodlands

rarefish383 said:


> Not sure where you Are? Around here Popple is a pretty generic name for a bunch of stuff like Tulip Poplar, Aspen, almost any fast growing hard wood. Tulip Poplar is worth bringing home. Aspen I leave in the woods. I'm not a wood snob by nature, it's just all of my Oaks are dying. So i give all of the other stuff away. What kind of Popple do you have? Is it worth keeping?


I was told that it's actually Bigtooth Aspen, the stuff that came down was rotting so that's why I left it in the woods.


----------



## rarefish383

thewoodlands said:


> I was told that it's actually Bigtooth Aspen, the stuff that came down was rotting so that's why I left it in the woods.


Thanks, even though I had my Md Tree Experts license, I know little of what grows on the other side of the hill. I did a search for Popple and they said there are 25-30 species in that family. I see you are in NY, on my tablet it doesn't show folks location.


----------



## rarefish383

Well the EAB got my only Ash, and it was right next to my splitting area. I hung a snatch block in the Oak next to where I split and pulled most of the log up to the flat land. As soon as I find my cell I'll post a couple pics. After I bucked up the Ash, I took down a maple for a friend. I was joking with him that I don't let people take video's of me working, they always wind up on youtube with the tree on the house. This one was over the house, but had a big tree in the opposite direction to put a snatch block on. I put the rope in the top, rigged the snatch block and bull line. Put a perfect notch in it and hinged it right over. I asked how the video looked. He said he didn't take it because I told him not to. I told him I was just kidding because of all the youtube tree fails, but it was too late, no pics.


----------



## rarefish383

Well, here's what's left of my Ash


----------



## rarefish383

Darn, it won't upload the pic of the log. Says file too large. It was just a little 14 inch Ash.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a late start today but I was able to get another load of maple rounds back home and split enough that I finished stacking this face cord.

I'll have to sure up the right t-post and finish that side, I think there are pine roots on that end so it might not be possible.


----------



## UpNort

I put this in a different thread and just realized it was 4 years old. So I figured I should put it in a current thread that others are actually looking at. My first time, I apologize for the double post in advance. I erased the words from the other post. I will add pictures of my hoarder's stash of kindling. 

This is my first full year with firewood. This is my first go-around with stacking oak firewood. I already figured out improvements I can make but won't be able to do until the racks are emptied. This is three years' worth, this winter and the following two. I was only planning on having this year and next years but after reading others' comments on the amount to have I figured it was a good idea. 

I made wood frames and stapled pieces of a tarp to cover the current years' wood. As the wood gets used I move the top cover down with the pile. I have 3 of these per 12' for weight purposes and variations the height of the pile. I took a bunch of pine needles and mounded them on the ground where the rainwater drips off. Before this, the water would splash up and soak the bottom few rows. I was going to make another 12 of these to cover the second main row of firewood but am now comfortable with only covering the top a year in advance. 

Moving forward I am going to raise the rows of firewood racks up off the ground using concrete blocks for multiple reasons. One, it allows air to pass beneath and hopefully limit the creepy crawlies. Two, the rain will not splash up on the bottom rows of wood. Three, snow will not bury the bottom rows. 

I made the mistake of stacking the wood for year three too close together. Within two weeks I had a lot of mold growth in the section where the two rows were close to each other. I had to move the wood around and at this point decided to use concrete blocks to raise the racks off of the ground. This is the reason I have rows running multiple directions and disorganized. I also decided to add another 1/2 cord to my yearly plan which added an extra 1.5 cords (3-year plan).

If anyone sees something that could be improved please feel free, you won't hurt my feelings. I was married once too!


----------



## thewoodlands

This came down when we had the high winds , hopefully by the end of the week that area looks cleaner.

Pic 9828 is the tree after the high winds took it down and the rest are from today.


----------



## rarefish383

Welcome to the site, UpNort! If I only need 5 chainsaws, what am I going to do with the other 35-40?


----------



## Simmelink

Wow. I think I'm way out of my league here. Ya all are pretty damn serious about your firewood. We don't get all that excited about stacking the wood once we get it split at home. Here's a Pic of our first load of the year and first run of the stove, a few weeks ago.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Simmelink said:


> View attachment 770624
> Wow. I think I'm way out of my league here. Ya all are pretty damn serious about your firewood. We don't get all that excited about stacking the wood once we get it split at home. Here's a Pic of our first load of the year and first run of the stove, a few weeks ago.


I’m surprised your not running at least one section of flu pipe do the heatmors say not to?


----------



## Simmelink

Matt Schmitt said:


> I’m surprised your not running at least one section of flu pipe do the heatmors say not to?


Well, I dunno what they recommend but this was installed by a dealer 4 years ago at a different house. We brought it with us when we moved last summer, since the slab was here and already set up for this. Never had a single problem, the first 3 years at the other house. Last winter after moving it, no issues. This year, it's one thing after another. Part of why I'm here - just looking for the appropriate place to troubleshoot


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Sry to hear your having troubles.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Do you have a thread posted about your issues? If not what seems to be you problems? I do not have a heatmor but do run a owb.


----------



## captjack

Two hours tonight with my son and the tw5 only need about 5 more of these and I will be set for next year


----------



## chipper1

UpNort said:


> I put this in a different thread and just realized it was 4 years old. So I figured I should put it in a current thread that others are actually looking at. My first time, I apologize for the double post in advance. I erased the words from the other post. I will add pictures of my hoarder's stash of kindling.
> 
> This is my first full year with firewood. This is my first go-around with stacking oak firewood. I already figured out improvements I can make but won't be able to do until the racks are emptied. This is three years' worth, this winter and the following two. I was only planning on having this year and next years but after reading others' comments on the amount to have I figured it was a good idea.
> 
> I made wood frames and stapled pieces of a tarp to cover the current years' wood. As the wood gets used I move the top cover down with the pile. I have 3 of these per 12' for weight purposes and variations the height of the pile. I took a bunch of pine needles and mounded them on the ground where the rainwater drips off. Before this, the water would splash up and soak the bottom few rows. I was going to make another 12 of these to cover the second main row of firewood but am now comfortable with only covering the top a year in advance.
> 
> Moving forward I am going to raise the rows of firewood racks up off the ground using concrete blocks for multiple reasons. One, it allows air to pass beneath and hopefully limit the creepy crawlies. Two, the rain will not splash up on the bottom rows of wood. Three, snow will not bury the bottom rows.
> 
> I made the mistake of stacking the wood for year three too close together. Within two weeks I had a lot of mold growth in the section where the two rows were close to each other. I had to move the wood around and at this point decided to use concrete blocks to raise the racks off of the ground. This is the reason I have rows running multiple directions and disorganized. I also decided to add another 1/2 cord to my yearly plan which added an extra 1.5 cords (3-year plan).
> 
> If anyone sees something that could be improved please feel free, you won't hurt my feelings. I was married once too!


Welcome to AS sir .
Pretty sure the acou"sticks" will be better if the kindling is stacked to the joists .


----------



## thewoodlands

I got rid of four loads of branches at the town wood dump, picture 9828 is what the area looked like after mother nature snapped the pine off and the rest are after.


----------



## UpNort

rarefish383 said:


> Welcome to the site, UpNort! If I only need 5 chainsaws, what am I going to do with the other 35-40?



I can tell already I will be updating that number (5) all too soon! Can't take it with you ($) but a good chainsaw will always stay with the soul!


----------



## UpNort

chipper1 said:


> Welcome to AS sir .
> Pretty sure the acou"sticks" will be better if the kindling is stacked to the joists .



Thank You!! Its funny you say that this is my goal! It would have been that high but I decided to start stacking on the second wall. I get this free from a furniture maker. During the winter its tough to get so I am going to wait until the summer when there are fewer people wanting the free kiln-dried wood. Besides, I think I have enough for now, maybe! 

If my calculations are correct I have about 10 years worth (for me, my brother, the UPS driver, and 2 other friends) of kindling.


----------



## chipper1

UpNort said:


> Thank You!! Its funny you say that this is my goal! It would have been that high but I decided to start stacking on the second wall. I get this free from a furniture maker. During the winter its tough to get so I am going to wait until the summer when there are fewer people wanting the free kiln-dried wood. Besides, I think I have enough for now, maybe!
> 
> If my calculations are correct I have about 10 years worth (for me, my brother, the UPS driver, and 2 other friends) of kindling.


Some items are good to get while the getting is good. I get not wanting to be selfish though as well .
Is there anything else you could do with them to make a buck, bundle them up and sell them on Craigslist in another area maybe.


----------



## chipper1

thewoodlands said:


> I got rid of four loads of branches at the town wood dump, picture 9828 is what the area looked like after mother nature snapped the pine off and the rest are after.


I would have had a big fire , unless that's not allowed there .
I like big fires .


----------



## Plowboy83

chipper1 said:


> I would have had a big fire , unless that's not allowed there .
> I like big fires .
> View attachment 771242


That’s a big fire


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> That’s a big fire


We do them like that here about once a month, sometimes they go down to coals for a day, then get another life and end up even bigger.
The good thing is its overcast in Michigan many days so when I light them noone calls the fire dept, but most the folks around here are used to my fires now .
This was the day before that one.


This was the day before the one above lol.

An a month earlier, this one was going for a week on and off. Did I say I like fires .


----------



## Plowboy83

That’s awesome I do the same here usually only once or twice a year


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> That’s awesome I do the same here usually only once or twice a year


Thats great.
My biggest fire was at a lot clearing/cleanup I did for a friends grandmothers place, that one was a big fire. Glad she pulled a permit, but I'm sure if tue fire dept saw that one they would have had something to say about it .


----------



## UpNort

chipper1 said:


> Some items are good to get while the getting is good. I get not wanting to be selfish though as well .
> Is there anything else you could do with them to make a buck, bundle them up and sell them on Craigslist in another area maybe.



I have definitely thought about doing that. The kindling wood is 1.5 hours away so I could list it. The thought of selling on craigslist always makes me pause. You're lucky if you get 1 out of 4 people to actually show up. It comes in long 6' to 12' strips and I have to cut them down with a chop saw and it takes a while to cut down a bundle, approximately 3-4 hours. Your looking at about 5 bundles in the pictures.


----------



## Plowboy83

chipper1 said:


> We do them like that here about once a month, sometimes they go down to coals for a day, then get another life and end up even bigger.
> The good thing is its overcast in Michigan many days so when I light them noone calls the fire dept, but most the folks around here are used to my fires now .
> This was the day before that one.
> View attachment 771248
> 
> This was the day before the one above lol.
> View attachment 771249
> An a month earlier, this one was going for a week on and off. Did I say I like fires .
> View attachment 771250





chipper1 said:


> We do them like that here about once a month, sometimes they go down to coals for a day, then get another life and end up even bigger.
> The good thing is its overcast in Michigan many days so when I light them noone calls the fire dept, but most the folks around here are used to my fires now .
> This was the day before that one.
> View attachment 771248
> 
> This was the day before the one above lol.
> View attachment 771249
> An a month earlier, this one was going for a week on and off. Did I say I like fires .
> View attachment 771250


looks every similar to my uncles place in Ohio. I love it back there you guys actually have trees


----------



## homemade

Now that’s a fire. 50’ circle


----------



## chipper1

homemade said:


> Now that’s a fire. 50’ circle


I like it .


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> looks every similar to my uncles place in Ohio. I love it back there you guys actually have trees


What part of Ohio?
My wife is from the NW corner.
Where you at I'm Cali.


----------



## Plowboy83

chipper1 said:


> What part of Ohio?
> My wife is from the NW corner.
> Where you at I'm Cali.


He lives in Lancaster Ohio close to Columbus. I live in the country right in the middle of the state. Closest big city is Fresno about a hour away


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> He lives in Lancaster Ohio close to Columbus. I live in the country right in the middle of the state. Closest big city is Fresno about a hour away


In the mid 90's I was in Columbus 4-6 times a week making deliveries(usually cereal) and picking up loads.
I was born in southern Cali, Glad I'm here now though it's a nice place to visit .


----------



## Plowboy83

Yeah it’s got everything. What part of Southern California


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> Yeah it’s got everything. What part of Southern California


Oceanside, military brat.


----------



## Plowboy83

Been there had several buddies that where there. Good pizza at spankys


----------



## chipper1

Plowboy83 said:


> Been there had several buddies that where there. Good pizza at spankys


Wouldn't know, been a few yrs, since I was 1 lol.
Been to San Diego and a bunch of other places between there LA, Inland, and up to Mt. High snow boarding. That was in 02, while ago too, I'm old .


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cleaned up couple _carry in_ scrounge loads, cut and now off to the wood pile. oak


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cookin' wood. some mesquite from up at farm. off to bbq wood pile. great for super hot sizzlin' cooking 


coals or to flavor meats...


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> cookin' wood. some mesquite from up at farm. off to bbq wood pile. great for super hot sizzlin' cooking View attachment 771521
> View attachment 771522
> View attachment 771523
> coals or to flavor meats...


Do you like mesquite it seems a little strong for my tasting?


----------



## MNGuns

Keeps growing...added some, sold some, added some more.


----------



## homemade

Helped out a friend today.


----------



## homemade




----------



## homemade




----------



## Multifaceted

On Halloween our area had a freak storm with high winds, knocked the top of a dead oak near my house. This was a problem tree that I have concluded after consulting with various experts, including @rarefish383 that it needed to be climbed and pieced down. The whole tree leaned toward the house with a huge crotch Y-junction that arched over my driveway. It was a snag situation no matter how you sliced it. Well, as I already mentioned, the top came down within mere feet of my house, the only damage was a baseball sized hole in my attached garage door from a limb-missile upon impact. Turns out that just below that crotch, and about 8' down it was totally hollow and rotted, that's why it came crashing down.

What is funny is that I contracted an arborist to climb and piece it down, they put me on a filler schedule and called the day before, but I couldn't make it over in time to remove some fencing and declined. The next day, the top came down leaving a 60' totem with a clear lay... just saved me a few hundred $$. Got a decent amount of wood from the top, but gave it to my buddy who lives nearby and is just starting out with a woodstove to heat his home. Filled his entire 6' bed of his truck. Decided to take down the remaining standing totem pole today, needed an excuse to break out the 461...






















My log pile is growing again, was a little bigger early this spring, but split and stacked it all. There is some logs from a medium sized black cherry and a very large black locust that I felled back in July, but here it is with the oak added to it. Need to get to work soon because I have a LOT of ash to take down in the next few weeks.


----------



## thewoodlands

I was able to split some of the bigger rounds of pine and move them over to the outside fireplace today.

Hopefully Monday we have a nice fire going in the outside fireplace with this pine.


----------



## chipper1

Multifaceted said:


> On Halloween our area had a freak storm with high winds, knocked the top of a dead oak near my house. This was a problem tree that I have concluded after consulting with various experts, including @rarefish383 that it needed to be climbed and pieced down. The whole tree leaned toward the house with a huge crotch Y-junction that arched over my driveway. It was a snag situation no matter how you sliced it. Well, as I already mentioned, the top came down within mere feet of my house, the only damage was a baseball sized hole in my attached garage door from a limb-missile upon impact. Turns out that just below that crotch, and about 8' down it was totally hollow and rotted, that's why it came crashing down.
> 
> What is funny is that I contracted an arborist to climb and piece it down, they put me on a filler schedule and called the day before, but I couldn't make it over in time to remove some fencing and declined. The next day, the top came down leaving a 60' totem with a clear lay... just saved me a few hundred $$. Got a decent amount of wood from the top, but gave it to my buddy who lives nearby and is just starting out with a woodstove to heat his home. Filled his entire 6' bed of his truck. Decided to take down the remaining standing totem pole today, needed an excuse to break out the 461...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My log pile is growing again, was a little bigger early this spring, but split and stacked it all. There is some logs from a medium sized black cherry and a very large black locust that I felled back in July, but here it is with the oak added to it. Need to get to work soon because I have a LOT of ash to take down in the next few weeks.


Love it when that happens, just wish it would happen more often lol.
I had a few trees that happened with in the storm that hit us here, trees I would have had to climb or I would have damaged other trees if I just dropped them.
This cherry was leaning out over the road and was entangled in another tree, it would have been a nice one for a lift or it would have needed to be rigged out. The wind brought it down against its lean and pulled it out of the other tree, when it came down it missed all my newly planted Norway Spruce  and it knocked a couple limbs off a box elder I wanted down. I would have needed to climb the box elder and dropped two limbs, the ones the cherry took down . 
Bummer is I lost the "rainbow" elm which was a save tree for the time being . 




Once I cleared out all the debris I had a nice shot for the box elder, didn't even need a wedge or the tractors help, and it cleared my maple to the left of it easily. 
Nice when things work out like that!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Matt Schmitt said:


> Do you like mesquite it seems a little strong for my tasting?



hi MS - sure. especially to cook over once wood is in hot coals state/condition. sizzlin'! a couple small chunks wetted and put on charcoal coals smokes nicely especially if a hood is avail to cover meats.


----------



## rarefish383

I bought a pallet of cinder blocks to build a level landing to stack my firewood. I was going ti use the rest for an 8-10' fire ring. But I have a big pile of brush to burn first. Then my friend asked for a cord of wood. The wood I wanted to give him is in my wood shed, so it needs to be stacked and measured. I had the block on my little trailer parked on the court. He's picking it up on the court. So I tried this. Seems to work well. Cinder block is so cheap, I think when I get the landing empty, I'll build block supports. They'll last the rest of my life. A year or so back some one asked if anyone ever counted how many splits were in a cord? I split my wood kind of small so "girls can handle it". My little JD cart holds 90 splits, this is the third load. Any guesses? This rack is measured 64 cubic feet, half cord. Going to do a full cord.


----------



## rarefish383




----------



## rarefish383

For those curious, I had exactly ten loads with 90 pieces per load. So, I get about 900 pieces per cord.


----------



## captjack

got a little splitting done today.


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> On Halloween our area had a freak storm with high winds, knocked the top of a dead oak near my house. This was a problem tree that I have concluded after consulting with various experts, including @rarefish383 that it needed to be climbed and pieced down. The whole tree leaned toward the house with a huge crotch Y-junction that arched over my driveway. It was a snag situation no matter how you sliced it. Well, as I already mentioned, the top came down within mere feet of my house, the only damage was a baseball sized hole in my attached garage door from a limb-missile upon impact. Turns out that just below that crotch, and about 8' down it was totally hollow and rotted, that's why it came crashing down.
> 
> What is funny is that I contracted an arborist to climb and piece it down, they put me on a filler schedule and called the day before, but I couldn't make it over in time to remove some fencing and declined. The next day, the top came down leaving a 60' totem with a clear lay... just saved me a few hundred $$. Got a decent amount of wood from the top, but gave it to my buddy who lives nearby and is just starting out with a woodstove to heat his home. Filled his entire 6' bed of his truck. Decided to take down the remaining standing totem pole today, needed an excuse to break out the 461...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My log pile is growing again, was a little bigger early this spring, but split and stacked it all. There is some logs from a medium sized black cherry and a very large black locust that I felled back in July, but here it is with the oak added to it. Need to get to work soon because I have a LOT of ash to take down in the next few weeks.


Well dang, I knew if we kept putzing around that old tree would just get tired of standing up, and just lay down on it's own. See it worked!


----------



## svk

-13 at the cabin today. I happily have other things to do so no hunting today. 

We are back to “regular” temps tomorrow with highs in the high 20’s to low 30’s and lows in the teens.


----------



## rarefish383

My daughter is getting married Sat so I'm hoping for some nice fall weather. The reception is at a Manor House in the mountains of Thurmont. When we were up last week the leaves were almost perfect, hope they are not all gone Sat. Sorry Clarence, I wanted to stop by, but Carolyn said we didn't have time.


----------



## Philbert

rarefish383 said:


> My daughter is getting married Sat so I'm hoping for some nice fall weather.


Congratulations!

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383

Thanks. Her and her future husband both put their lives on hold while she got her Masters in Occupational Therapy, and Simon got his Doctorate in Physical Therapy. It's funny being around them, she's 29 and he's 31 and they act like two teenagers in heat.


----------



## Cowboy254

Philbert said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Philbert



It is good news. I hope the future son-in-law is a good lad. 

I have sometimes wondered about congratulating people for things that they didn't personally achieve. Like this example, or congratulating someone for when their children have a child. Or is it congratulations for managing to raise your child to the point where they could have one themselves? Or for the new grandparent living long enough to see it? Maybe we just don't have a better word to properly express pleasure at the thought of someone else's happiness at an event somewhat removed from them, so we say congratulations. I dunno. I make no criticism, just a minor philosophical question. 

When I turned 40, I had several people congratulate me rather than wish a happy birthday - it struck me as a bit odd, it was almost as though they didn't think I'd make it .


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> It is good news. I hope the future son-in-law is a good lad.
> 
> I have sometimes wondered about congratulating people for things that they didn't personally achieve. Like this example, or congratulating someone for when their children have a child. Or is it congratulations for managing to raise your child to the point where they could have one themselves? Or for the new grandparent living long enough to see it? Maybe we just don't have a better word to properly express pleasure at the thought of someone else's happiness at an event somewhat removed from them, so we say congratulations. I dunno. I make no criticism, just a minor philosophical question.
> 
> When I turned 40, I had several people congratulate me rather than wish a happy birthday - it struck me as a bit odd, it was almost as though they didn't think I'd make it .


I know what you mean, the cars I went through in my teens and twenties, I don't think anyone expected me to make 40. I think when people say congrats, it's not for the wedding, it's for all the extra space they will be getting to store more chainsaws.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> I know what you mean, the cars I went through in my teens and twenties, I don't think anyone expected me to make 40. I think when people say congrats, it's not for the wedding, it's for all the extra space they will be getting to store more chainsaws.



That's it!! I knew there must be a sensible explanation .


----------



## svk

Technically woodpile pics I guess. Restocked the inside pile from the outside rack. I’ll refill the rack this weekend. First time transferring from rack to inside so it’s nice to know that there’s almost a 2:1 ratio.


----------



## rwoods

Cowboy254 said:


> That's it!! I knew there must be a sensible explanation .



The term is also used to express good wishes on a special occasion. Such as congrats on your acquisition of another chainsaw. Ron


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> It is good news. I hope the future son-in-law is a good lad.
> 
> I have sometimes wondered about congratulating people for things that they didn't personally achieve. Like this example, or congratulating someone for when their children have a child. Or is it congratulations for managing to raise your child to the point where they could have one themselves? Or for the new grandparent living long enough to see it? Maybe we just don't have a better word to properly express pleasure at the thought of someone else's happiness at an event somewhat removed from them, so we say congratulations. I dunno. I make no criticism, just a minor philosophical question.
> 
> When I turned 40, I had several people congratulate me rather than wish a happy birthday - it struck me as a bit odd, it was almost as though they didn't think I'd make it .


Glad I said happy birthday to you .


----------



## chipper1

rarefish383 said:


> I think when people say congrats, it's not for the wedding, it's for all the extra space they will be getting to store more chainsaws.


Happy more saw room to you Joe .


----------



## Be Stihl

rarefish383 said:


> For those curious, I had exactly ten loads with 90 pieces per load. So, I get about 900 pieces per cord.View attachment 772098



I had 50 rounds from a good size hickory that I split into 16 pieces each, made 800 splits. So I’m guessing it was very close to a cord. Nice to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

I got some logs moved today from front of my property to back, some will go to the mill for lumber.
oak and maple


----------



## Cowboy254

I split up some scrounged peppermint the other day. It's green and for my brother for next winter so I split it smaller than I normally do to help it dry - it does dry pretty fast anyway.




I told Cowlad that he needed to learn about the noble art of firewood stacking. He was happy with that. I told him where to do it (against the north side of the wood shed) and how to crib the ends, do it in such a way that it falls in on itself as it dries and to lay pieces where they fit like Tetris so there aren't huge gaps in there. So he started stacking while I split up some remaining rounds and chucked the splits up next to him.







Splitting trash firepit fuel.




He had the Spartan race on and got this much done before he had to get ready but there's stihl the main pile to stack and it is about 15m from the stack which is a bit of a pain for him when he can only pick up a couple at a time. I'll move it over next to his stack but I'm not interfering with his stacking. There's a bit under two cubes (maybe half a cord at best) in total to do. 




That was yesterday. I'm having my first coffee of the day and the boy is outside on his own initiative continuing his work. It's 5.45am.


----------



## dstrick

Waiting for splitter. View attachment 773371


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> I split up some scrounged peppermint the other day. It's green and for my brother for next winter so I split it smaller than I normally do to help it dry - it does dry pretty fast anyway.
> 
> View attachment 773351
> 
> 
> I told Cowlad that he needed to learn about the noble art of firewood stacking. He was happy with that. I told him where to do it (against the north side of the wood shed) and how to crib the ends, do it in such a way that it falls in on itself as it dries and to lay pieces where they fit like Tetris so there aren't huge gaps in there. So he started stacking while I split up some remaining rounds and chucked the splits up next to him.
> 
> View attachment 773352
> 
> 
> View attachment 773354
> 
> 
> Splitting trash firepit fuel.
> 
> View attachment 773353
> 
> 
> He had the Spartan race on and got this much done before he had to get ready but there's stihl the main pile to stack and it is about 15m from the stack which is a bit of a pain for him when he can only pick up a couple at a time. I'll move it over next to his stack but I'm not interfering with his stacking. There's a bit under two cubes (maybe half a cord at best) in total to do.
> 
> View attachment 773355
> 
> 
> That was yesterday. I'm having my first coffee of the day and the boy is outside on his own initiative continuing his work. It's 5.45am.
> 
> View attachment 773356


Congratulations .


----------



## Cowboy254

chipper1 said:


> Congratulations .


----------



## Jeffkrib

Cowboy254 said:


> I split up some scrounged peppermint the other day. It's green and for my brother for next winter so I split it smaller than I normally do to help it dry - it does dry pretty fast anyway.
> 
> View attachment 773351
> 
> 
> I told Cowlad that he needed to learn about the noble art of firewood stacking. He was happy with that. I told him where to do it (against the north side of the wood shed) and how to crib the ends, do it in such a way that it falls in on itself as it dries and to lay pieces where they fit like Tetris so there aren't huge gaps in there. So he started stacking while I split up some remaining rounds and chucked the splits up next to him.
> 
> View attachment 773352
> 
> 
> View attachment 773354
> 
> 
> Splitting trash firepit fuel.
> 
> View attachment 773353
> 
> 
> He had the Spartan race on and got this much done before he had to get ready but there's stihl the main pile to stack and it is about 15m from the stack which is a bit of a pain for him when he can only pick up a couple at a time. I'll move it over next to his stack but I'm not interfering with his stacking. There's a bit under two cubes (maybe half a cord at best) in total to do.
> 
> View attachment 773355
> 
> 
> That was yesterday. I'm having my first coffee of the day and the boy is outside on his own initiative continuing his work. It's 5.45am.
> 
> View attachment 773356


For the benefit of all of us how do you get a junior burger this motivated???


----------



## bigbadbob

Im just getting over getting a stent,, no use wrist for 5 days, so daughter and hubby @work .
We all enjoy woodwork.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jeffkrib said:


> For the benefit of all of us how do you get a junior burger this motivated???



He was happy enough to give it a try, then I asked him if he thought he could stack it all over the weekend. Challenge laid down and accepted. And completed.




I don't know how long it will stay up, some of the cribbing has a bit of reverse slope which I think will bring it undone but we'll see.


----------



## thewoodlands

Once the temp hit 11 I decided to get this wind damaged pine c/s, I moved three loads over to the outside fireplace so I can burn them.


----------



## al-k

Moved a cord of wood into the garage yesterday. The crates I made are working out good I think. The ones on the left were the first ones I made so the design has been getting better. I also loaded some of those bags of wood on a dump trailer, what a pain in the butt. My tractor is not big enough for them.


----------



## Yarz

I borrowed a splitter this past weekend and finished splitting everything I had. Now onto stacking it in the stacks in the background.


----------



## chipper1

Yarz said:


> I borrowed a splitter this past weekend and finished splitting everything I had. Now onto stacking it in the stacks in the background.


Looks good, now the fun part lol.
That's a monster oak there .


----------



## chipper1

thewoodlands said:


> Once the temp hit 11 I decided to get this wind damaged pine c/s, I moved three loads over to the outside fireplace so I can burn them.


That looks like a very nice way to spend the day.
I cleaned up a couple buckets worth of storm damage yesterday, it wasn't that nice out, but we did have a nice fire .
Here's the woodpile area lol. It was nice to get a small section of the woods cleaned up.


----------



## Cowboy254

Yarz said:


> I borrowed a splitter this past weekend and finished splitting everything I had. Now onto stacking it in the stacks in the background.



That looks like a fair amount of wood, both stacked and unstacked. How much do you reckon you have there and how many winter's worth?


----------



## Yarz

chipper1 said:


> Looks good, now the fun part lol.
> That's a monster oak there .



The angle of the picture conveniently hides the side where it is hollowing/rotting in the center. I still think it's going to stand for years though.



Cowboy254 said:


> That looks like a fair amount of wood, both stacked and unstacked. How much do you reckon you have there and how many winter's worth?



I never actually got a total, so thank you for making me add it up! 
Stack dimensions in inches (W x H x L):
Stack 1: 54x65x153 - *2.43* cords
Stack 2: 54x62x136 - *2.06* cords
Stack 3: 40x63x150 - *1.71* cords
Stack 4: 54x65x128 - *2.03* cords

Piled splits I'd guess *4?* I'm terrible at guessing though, so I won't know until it's stacked

Wood shed you can't see in the picture (behind the pavilion) 7.25ft high in the front, 5.5ft high in the rear, 8ft deep, and 7.25ft wide - *2.89* cords

Grand total of 11.12 split and stacked + 4? to stack.

How long will it last?
Stacks 3 and 4 and start the shed as needed this year. 
Next year finish the shed and use stacks 1 and 2. 
Third year, burn the current splits to be stacked.
I'm sure there will be some left over from the estimates each year, so that should get me into the 4th year.


----------



## chipper1

Good evening guys. 
I said I added two buckets the other day and I also added this trailer load(don't think I posted it here yet), this pile is now about 6-7' tall, a 20x30 tarp doesn't cover it. Finally got a couple pics of the pile this morning.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

city work, curb scrounges, mostly oak 99%... headed to wood pile. nearly 1/4 cord past 2 scrounges... located from walking pups or out for a bike ride. all within walking distance... it never stops! rains oak constantly my immediate area. huge pecan came down just down street other day. could have had lots fireplace size. no splitting req'd... but, alas... din't feel like getting. lol.....


----------



## thewoodlands

This is a widowmaker I saw on my trip through the woods the other day, I'll let mother nature finish what she started.


----------



## koomie

Tried this little fella out a few day ago


----------



## dstrick

koomie said:


> Tried this little fella out a few day ago


What’s your opinion on it? Have you used several different machines to compare it to?


----------



## koomie

Yes I have a modded 441CM a 661 a 660 462 440 and 880. This is only running a 20 inch bar and goes incredibly well.Very happy with it. This was a demo model from my local stihl shop.


----------



## chipper1

koomie said:


> Tried this little fella out a few day ago


Very nice .


----------



## MNGuns

Nothing like some wet snow to make a mess of the place......


----------



## chucker

MNGuns said:


> Nothing like some wet snow to make a mess of the place......
> 
> View attachment 776154


oh yes! and its a love/hate relation ship with nature, when seeing an feeling the white gold that turns green into the wallet! lol pushing it around into piles and wind rows is a lot easier then hauling heavy old firewood for sure. love me some winter wonderland again for a few months!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

finally pulled it together up at the farm and got my long awaited trees project completed. 8 trees! shaping, toping, cleaning, delimbing, contouring, etc... oak, pecan and junk. ended up with a nice pile of wood. mostly all oak I kept, couple cords or so and some pecan for smoking... glad its finally done. ready for spring, now... 




big operation, bit complex. high in the sky, and difficult close in residencial work, etc. no metal fence damage/dents/dings allowed!  4 man pro arborist crew. 65' boom truck, 80 hp diesel chipper... 2 full days work! 8-5. bottom pix is one of 3 or 4 piles just like it...

that and all the rest headed to the wood pile. inside barn. out of weather. bigger chunks to be split soon... glad I got a bucket on that new tractor...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

got to use and try out this fine saw. MS 261. really nice saw! plenty of power, really good throttle response and means business in the cut. enjoyed getting to use it...


----------



## svk

I got one of two rows reloaded in the house last night before football but my helper had a pretty bad headache later so we didn’t get the second one done.


----------



## treebilly

Finally getting something done around home


----------



## Skunkdynamite

Always a work in progress. I barely have a nickle in the sheds. I'm a sucker for free crate wood. Probably going to get the next load of logs to the right of the woodshed so I can work on the driveway and cut down some more trees. Not enough sunlight for my liking... Good for mushrooms though


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Our newly expanded work area.


----------



## dstrick

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Our newly expanded work area.
> View attachment 778177


That’s a major operation. The equipment is full on heavy. Getting it done.


----------



## captjack

Even with a big tractor and Timberwolf splitter I'm getting slower and slower getting ahead of my firewood for next year. Turned 50 and my motivation is non existent anymore. I use to go through a pile of logs real quick by my self. Now days I just go slow and smoke cigars sometimes stop and have a deep conversation with my dog about why in the hell I do this .... he of course just laughs at me and can't figure out why we don't just stop at one split and play fetch lol


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

captjack said:


> Even with a big tractor and Timberwolf splitter I'm getting slower and slower getting ahead of my firewood for next year. Turned 50 and my motivation is non existent anymore. I use to go through a pile of logs real quick by my self. Now days I just go slow and smoke cigars sometimes stop and have a deep conversation with my dog about why in the hell I do this .... he of course just laughs at me and can't figure out why we don't just stop at one split and play fetch lol View attachment 778273
> View attachment 778271
> View attachment 778269
> View attachment 778272
> View attachment 778273



snap out of it captjack!  I'm 52 and chomping at the bit to get out every day and split firewood. I'm still a rookie with firewood... hence the niave work ethic  Today I trucked in 6 cords of hardwood and 35 16ft spruce. Happy as a clam. Planning tomorrow's day.

Plan your work, then work your plan.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

This past year we blocked and split. 








This coming year we're upgrading to processing.


----------



## svk

We put an entire heaping pickup load in the house which meant heaping both racks, putting some on the floor, and filling the boiler. At least I can feed the furnace from my pajamas till next weekend. Coldest week of the year coming up.


----------



## captjack

Yeah I have been doing this a long time now. Just for personal use, I don't sell it. I have a great hook up with a tree service and get all oak logs. All I do is take a trailer and pick it up, no more logging out of the woods thank the Lord. Im spoiled for sure. The plan for next year is to get about 10 -15 cords of logs, buck them all up then have a wood splitting party at the farm. My friends in the city like to get out and do stuff like this - so by the beer and have them over for a splitting party hahahah I will circle back and tell you if it works haha As you know having several people REALLY speeds up production. Hell just having someone bringing rounds to the splitter over doubles my production.


----------



## treebilly

The wood splitting party only works a few times and they catch on that it’s actual work. My four brothers haven’t come to one gathering at my house in years because of wood splitting parties

only kidding. They do show up once in a while. I provide 10 cord for my parents every year and my wife is pretty good at shaming my brothers into giving me some help. 
Life happens and I don’t have the time to do 50 cord a year. Haven’t sold wood in at least 5 years and barely can get time to split for two households


----------



## svk

Another cord hauled into the racks. Probably the last wood hauling I’ll do for 2019.


----------



## Cowboy254

And it's down!




Didn't expect it to take long. Started leaning away from the shed and down she went after a few weeks. Cowlad is now learning about the importance of tapping back the stack to keep it upright.


----------



## al-k

I remember you saying it would not take long. lol Been there to many times. Make sure you tell him he is not alone.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> I remember you saying it would not take long. lol Been there to many times. Make sure you tell him he is not alone.



The ends were a problem with some reverse slope on the cribs. I wasn't sure it would be able to take much tapping without the ends giving way. Stihl, there's no better way to learn than by trying it yourself. I'm also pleased that he has asked for an axe for Christmas (just as long as he doesn't use it on his sister).


----------



## stihlaficionado

woodchuckcanuck said:


> This past year we blocked and split.
> 
> View attachment 778507
> 
> 
> View attachment 778509
> 
> 
> 
> This coming year we're upgrading to processing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 778502
> 
> 
> View attachment 778503
> 
> 
> View attachment 778504
> 
> 
> View attachment 778505




Quite an operation you have built


----------



## John D

Here’s 2 videos of my operation . Please support my channel by likening comment and subscribing , and I will do the same for anyone who’s building a channel.


----------



## Jere39

I don't typically process Birch = I don't like how it tends to go soft under the bark before it seasons properly. But, this one fell across one of my prime access paths, so it had to be cut and moved. Anyway, I have this lonely stack of birch among all the oak. With luck, it will find a home to warm in a year or so.


----------



## Erik B

Jere39 said:


> I don't typically process Birch = I don't like how it tends to go soft under the bark before it seasons properly. But, this one fell across one of my prime access paths, so it had to be cut and moved. Anyway, I have this lonely stack of birch among all the oak. With luck, it will find a home to warm in a year or so.
> 
> View attachment 781893


@Jere39 I had a bunch of birch in my wood pile at the beginning of the cold weather that had been under cover, split and stacked for at least 2 years. That was as good as oak and had a nice coal bed the following morning after 8 hours. Solid birch that is split right away after cutting and giving it a couple of years is great firewood. YMMV


----------



## Cowboy254

Erik B said:


> @Jere39 I had a bunch of birch in my wood pile at the beginning of the cold weather that had been under cover, split and stacked for at least 2 years. That was as good as oak and had a nice coal bed the following morning after 8 hours. Solid birch that is split right away after cutting and giving it a couple of years is great firewood. YMMV



Key words might be "under cover".


----------



## al-k

Black birch is a great firewood. Yellow or white not so good. Never tried silver. Black birch is rated about the same as white oak.

lbs cord mbtu
*Birch, Black* *Betula lenta* *3,910 * *24.2 from Sweep's Library https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm*


----------



## svk

You east coast guys are such wood snobs. 

No black or silver birch up here but I’ll scrounge the other ones every chance I get. Supposedly silver is less dense than white.


----------



## Short timer

svk said:


> You east coast guys are such wood snobs.
> 
> No black or silver birch up here but I’ll scrounge the other ones every chance I get. Supposedly silver is less dense than white.


Guilty as charged. Oak, preferably white, and hickory for me. I’m too far ahead to be dealing with inferior species.


----------



## svk

You have a good problem. I’ve burned more aspen in my life than probably all other species combined. But for boiler use I’m probably going to try for Norway pine (17.9mbtu) as the bottom cause it burns significantly longer than aspen.


----------



## captjack

Tomorrows project if work doesn't get in the way , split about this much today. Few more trailer loads and I will have more than enough for next year. Im guessing I got about 10 or so split already. Might sell a few cords.


----------



## MechanicMatt

New house new pile.... 

Gotta fire up the splitter and get to work


----------



## MechanicMatt

John D said:


> Here’s 2 videos of my operation . Please support my channel by likening comment and subscribing , and I will do the same for anyone who’s building a channel.




John, what part of Orange County? I work in Middletown and live right over the border in Sullivan County


----------



## chipper1

In the video you can see the pile I've been working on.


----------



## Cowboy254

How much did the safety pyjamas set you back?


----------



## chipper1

Cowboy254 said:


> How much did the safety pyjamas set you back?


Those aren't cheap bud.
Made these too.


----------



## Stonesforbrains

Got to split some red and white oak today. The wife likes to help but can only stand at the controls for a short time, she had foot surgery this year. I don’t split a lot, but have been working on cutting down all the trees that have damage from the ice storm from 2008. I give most of the split wood to my elderly neighbor after it seasons. If he has his pile cleaned up I will take the green wood up to season on his property. He used to help me but his health has really gone down and his wife has memory issues. I keep the good white oak for the smoker. Hope everyone has a safe New Year!


----------



## Cowboy254

Stonesforbrains said:


> View attachment 784382
> Got to split some red and white oak today. The wife likes to help but can only stand at the controls for a short time, she had foot surgery this year. I don’t split a lot, but have been working on cutting down all the trees that have damage from the ice storm from 2008. I give most of the split wood to my elderly neighbor after it seasons. If he has his pile cleaned up I will take the green wood up to season on his property. He used to help me but his health has really gone down and his wife has memory issues. I keep the good white oak for the smoker. Hope everyone has a safe New Year!



Great wood shed! Nice that you help out the oldies next door.


----------



## Ptsiteworx




----------



## al-k

Got out and ran the 291 for a bit today.


----------



## svk

Turned this:



Into this:



@chipper1 I believe you had asked about my wood hatch door. This is what it looks like from the inside.


----------



## JFS

Starting off the New Year.


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Turned this:
> View attachment 784670
> 
> 
> Into this:
> View attachment 784668
> 
> 
> @chipper1 I believe you had asked about my wood hatch door. This is what it looks like from the inside.
> View attachment 784674


Looks beautiful up there, all the snow here may melt again .
Thanks for the picture. Hope to make something like that but a little different. 
There's a couple windows next to the woodstove, I plan on putting my wood holder(an old entertainment center made of 3/4" oak plywood) right in front of the window, then build a little insert to protect the frame of the window that can be removed. I'm hoping to be able to open the window from outside and then fill the rack from the porch, should make a lot less of a mess inside.


----------



## NElogger

Dad got tired of not having the right tool with him when he was down in the log yard so he b uilt himself a mobile workshop. It's on a pallet that he can pick up with his carry all and drop it wherever it's out of the way.


----------



## Jeffkrib

NElogger said:


> Dad got tired of not having the right tool with him when he was down in the log yard so he b uilt himself a mobile workshop. It's on a pallet that he can pick up with his carry all and drop it wherever it's out of the way. View attachment 784943
> View attachment 784944


Now that’s just showing off! But very good idea, tell you dad he has a world wide following


----------



## cantoo

al-k, a third prong is really handy for cutting rounds with your forks. I leave mine on all the time now. I use a piece of aluminum angle with a 1/2" hole every 15 1/2" apart and hit it with marking paint for the length. Fast, accurate and easy to make consistent cuts.


----------



## cantoo

Darn the other pictures didn't load.


----------



## MechanicMatt

You fellas are really gonna make me get a front end loader! All the pictures of the heavy machinery has me drooling


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Turned this:
> View attachment 784670
> 
> 
> Into this:
> View attachment 784668
> 
> 
> @chipper1 I believe you had asked about my wood hatch door. This is what it looks like from the inside.
> View attachment 784674


Well just put the last chunk from this load in the fire this evening. Two hours worth of work yielded me 5 days of burning. 

Next weekend I’ll go and get another load of scrounge from that area.


----------



## cantoo

The blue machine hardly sees any use so I'm gathering some wood sized for it. Spent about 4 hours in the bush today to get this laying here. Started in a new section of the bush due to all the warm weather and mud everywhere else. Was a bit of a distance to drag them but at least it wasn't real muddy. The snowy pics are of my splitting area this morning.


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> You fellas are really gonna make me get a front end loader! All the pictures of the heavy machinery has me drooling


Does make life easier


----------



## Haywire




----------



## 95custmz

Is that a Ford truck in your first pic?


----------



## SS396driver

95custmz said:


> Is that a Ford truck in your first pic?


Looks to be a Ford.


----------



## SS396driver

The Timberwolve has never let me down


----------



## cantoo

Haywire, not to be picky but your firewood is upside down.


----------



## Haywire

95custmz said:


> Is that a Ford truck in your first pic?



Yes, sir. Retired Forest Service F150.


----------



## 95custmz

That's in excellent shape! Got the 300 c.i. in it?


----------



## SS396driver

I love them all ,well older trucks that is I have 3 chevys but I am still looking for a 7.3 Ford. Dodge looks like a goofy raindeer


----------



## Haywire

95custmz said:


> That's in excellent shape! Got the 300 c.i. in it?


Yeah, pretty she's pretty clean. 5.0 V8 4-speed


----------



## SS396driver

My Dodge was one of the last 2007 5.9 CDT's . I looked for 3 months for it only thing I didn't get on my list was the manual trans


----------



## dave_dj1

cantoo said:


> The blue machine hardly sees any use so I'm gathering some wood sized for it. Spent about 4 hours in the bush today to get this laying here. Started in a new section of the bush due to all the warm weather and mud everywhere else. Was a bit of a distance to drag them but at least it wasn't real muddy. The snowy pics are of my splitting area this morning.



Are you selling wood or is that all for your own consumption? Nice list of equipment!


----------



## DoB




----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> You fellas are really gonna make me get a front end loader! All the pictures of the heavy machinery has me drooling


I think I drove by your place today.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sounds like it!


----------



## MechanicMatt

That old splitter was the FIRST thing I bought with my first “Service Manager” paycheck. Only set me back 2 bills. Put that thing to work the first day! Gonna fabricate up a new hydro tank outta R134 tank this week at work. Old tank leaks like a sieve


----------



## cantoo

dave_dj1 said:


> Are you selling wood or is that all for your own consumption? Nice list of equipment!



We sell/ trade the 16" stuff the rest is for our OWB. I sell a little just to make my wife think that some day we might make money off all the crap I have. I buy and sell stuff too so some is just passing thru. Those pics are stuff I will likely keep though. I usually only post a few pics of the equipment when I buy it. The orange splitter and the rear grapple are home built.


----------



## MechanicMatt

After this morning scrounge, added some more rounds to the pile


----------



## Tiewire

Shouldn’t have to cut or split for a while, but I will if I happen to fall into a good scrounge.


----------



## Cowboy254

You might not need to cut or split but the way that snow is falling, you might have to dig!


----------



## SS396driver

Nothing but mud but got into some of the big ash rounds going g to get some #4 crushed stone and some crushed blue stone tomorrow


----------



## Tiewire

Only ended up getting 2-3 inches.


----------



## SS396driver

Was 64 this morning but its dropping steadily. About 40 now.


----------



## svk

Cut up a load of blowdown aspen today. Should be good for another week.


----------



## AGoodSteward




----------



## AGoodSteward




----------



## AGoodSteward

Thought I'd post a few pics while I watch some Fball


----------



## captjack

Well my Ravens got their butts handed to them Sat night so I took out my frustration making sticks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchuckcanuck said:


> This past year we blocked and split.
> 
> View attachment 778507
> 
> 
> View attachment 778509
> 
> 
> 
> This coming year we're upgrading to processing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 778502
> 
> 
> View attachment 778503
> 
> 
> View attachment 778504
> 
> 
> View attachment 778505



one of the reasons I like threads like this one... and being on AS... to see ops like this. _uh-huh!_ thanks for the pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

NElogger said:


> Dad got tired of not having the right tool with him when he was down in the log yard so he b uilt himself a mobile workshop. It's on a pallet that he can pick up with his carry all and drop it wherever it's out of the way. View attachment 784943
> View attachment 784944



nice 3-point set up! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> Yes, sir. Retired Forest Service F150.
> 
> View attachment 786742



looks to be in fine shape, too... and fits right into the scenery there quite well. nice pix!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> That old splitter was the FIRST thing I bought with my first “Service Manager” paycheck. Only set me back 2 bills. Put that thing to work the first day! Gonna fabricate up a new hydro tank outta R134 tank this week at work. Old tank leaks like a sieve



neat old splitter. I like it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Cut up a load of blowdown aspen today. Should be good for another week. View attachment 787864
> View attachment 787863



good pix! cutting, splitting and stacking... in the cold and snow! my hat's off to you guys!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

over the holidays I came across this scrounge. oak. some big chunks. I got a lot stix and some to split. will head then to my woodpile. city work. this one neighborhood over, but real close.



was just lying there on the street...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

plenty oak for the effort. couple hours turn-key.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

a bunch to split, too. total - bit less than 1/4 cord...


----------



## chipper1

Splitting up a pile of black locust and cherry for next yr, right around a 1/3 loaded into the woodshed for next winter. I'll be working on it a bit more today most likely.


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> good pix! cutting, splitting and stacking... in the cold and snow! my hat's off to you guys!


It may look cold but I was sweating the whole time!


----------



## SS396driver

Spent the day repairing ruts in my driveway and making a new gravel area next to the wood pile
Around 12 ton of #3


This is what happens when a buddy works at the yard. Paid for 3 but I'm sure there's over 4 on it. Had to nudge it up with the bucket. #2 crushed blue stone


Goes on her own after a lift of about 2 ft. Glad the dump has a 12 ft wired remote


Ready for more #2 crushed blue stone


Tomorrow I'll finish it off


----------



## SS396driver

Got stuck dumping the first load . Had to pull it out with my buddies dozer. So I was putting on the tire chains when I backed in till I had the base down Pain in the butt taking them on and off going to the quarry. I need another work truck and a bigger dump trailer


----------



## SS396driver

I took out the topsoil/mud till I got down to clay then filled .


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> It may look cold but I was sweating the whole time!


I tried to explain to him that it can be pretty balmy when working in it, but he doesn't believe me lol.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

5 hours today picking, sorting, cutting, splitting and delivering 3 full cords.


----------



## MechanicMatt

SS396driver said:


> I need another work truck and a bigger dump trailer



I like your trailer, that winch setup looks like what I wanna make up. What’s the weight rating?


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> I like your trailer, that winch setup looks like what I wanna make up. What’s the weight rating?


Its a harbor frieght 12000 lbs unit . Trailer is 10k


----------



## MechanicMatt

Do you have a ramp setup or just tilt the bed to drag big ones in?


----------



## MechanicMatt

Picture from this evening


----------



## Ronie

Wood has been sitting in a pile for over a year and thought I'd better do something with it before it rots. It started raining so I didn't get to top finished.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

woodchuckcanuk: What processor are you running? What is the power plant for it?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

ss396driver: Nice. Did something similar and well worth the time and expense. I was tracking mud everywhere, including the gravel wood lot, the garage apron, and into the garage itself. It travels everywhere.


----------



## thewoodlands

With our area in for some possible snow (the new forecast is 7 inches) I decided that it was time to check some of our trails. Everything was fine until the west end of our biggest ravine, mother nature took a cherry down so I opened it up and brought some of the rounds home.

Picture 9989 is one of our main trails, and the rest are of the ravine or looking down in it.


----------



## cantoo

Sandhill Crane said:


> woodchuckcanuk: What processor are you running? What is the power plant for it?



Not sure which model but I think it's one of these ones. 
https://hakkipilke.fi/en/products/firewood-processors


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Do you have a ramp setup or just tilt the bed to drag big ones in?


Sometimes I use the gate as a ramp but on bigger logs I use this I modified it with a few uprights so the log tracks


But I haven't used it in a while found it easier to drag the wood up to it with the kubota . Lift one end with a chain on the front bucket and then just push it in. But that's when the tractor is staying where the wood is. I'll take some pictures next time I do it this way


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Sandhill Crane said:


> woodchuckcanuk: What processor are you running? What is the power plant for it?



Hakki Pilke 37 Easy. Subaru engine (OEM).


----------



## MechanicMatt

There’s some rounds on the far side of the pile too. I was considering splitting the different kinds of wood and then said “screw it” to myself.


----------



## SS396driver

Sandhill Crane said:


> ss396driver: Nice. Did something similar and well worth the time and expense. I was tracking mud everywhere, including the gravel wood lot, the garage apron, and into the garage itself. It travels everywhere.



Well worth it . I have two of my Chevy's in the barn the 68 and the 77 . Was looking around the area said to myself if something happens I can't get either out . So I killed two birds with one stone well actually like a couple of million.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Added two more loads to the pile of rounds on the right. 

It’s all covered in snow now. Was hoping the snow would miss me, but it didn’t


----------



## svk

Busy day. After plowing 8-12 inches of snow and two more through the day I put up about 3/4 cord of wood. Racks are full for about two weeks now.


----------



## stihlaficionado

woodchuckcanuck said:


> 5 hours today picking, sorting, cutting, splitting and delivering 3 full cords.



What chain do you run & are there b/c options available?


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

stihlaficionado said:


> What chain do you run & are there b/c options available?



Standard Stihl chain, 63 link I think. I don't know what 'b/c' means.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Ah, you must mean bar/chain. Bar is standard 16" Oregon bar, recommended by dealer. The reason its working so well now is I tightened the belt that drive the bar. It used to stall before, it doesn't now.


----------



## chipper1

Matt said above my splitting/piles are now all covered in snow. I may or may not get motivated and uncover them, I'll probably start cutting some of the leaning locust and bringing it right into the house, I like to do that this time of the year, more fun than getting snow off the pile/tarp. Truth is I probably should get the snow off the pile/tarp as split more since I have plenty of wood cut and the locust isn't going anywhere and I have more coming from the neighbors trees when I drop them , this is a good problem though right .
Here's where I'm at for next yrs wood, I'm a bit over half done right now. The other bay in the woodshed has just a bit more than this in it, I probably should load up the back a bit more since the shelf is in the way of loading a lot in the front, but then again I could cut locust out of the woods next yr if I need to.


----------



## SS396driver

Did some today. Goes from truck to splitter to the tractor then stacked. Got tired of throwing wood onto the pile.


----------



## chipper1

chipper1 said:


> Matt said above my splitting/piles are now all covered in snow. I may or may not get motivated and uncover them, I'll probably start cutting some of the leaning locust and bringing it right into the house, I like to do that this time of the year, more fun than getting snow off the pile/tarp. Truth is I probably should get the snow off the pile/tarp as split more since I have plenty of wood cut and the locust isn't going anywhere and I have more coming from the neighbors trees when I drop them , this is a good problem though right .
> Here's where I'm at for next yrs wood, I'm a bit over half done right now. The other bay in the woodshed has just a bit more than this in it, I probably should load up the back a bit more since the shelf is in the way of loading a lot in the front, but then again I could cut locust out of the woods next yr if I need to.
> View attachment 790710


Well the other side is now down to about this same amount. 
I filled up a couple small wheelbarrow loads and one big one for the house tonight. 
That means I'm close to the half way point of being thru my wood on that side. It also means I can start refilling that side when I get the one above finished.
Sounds like more snow coming this week so I'm not sure that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## chipper1

Cleaned up the splitting area/compacted the little snow left and got the snow off the tarp so I'm ready for the next chance I get at splitting.
I also got a couple large wheelbarrow loads up to the top split and put onto the stack. Since I didn't burn even half a wheelbarrow load yesterday I feel as though I got ahead a good bit only doing a little. I haven't added to the woodstove today and don't plan on it until later tonight and then I can get a nice hot fire going since the house is plenty warm right now. It's 34 out now heading to 36 so I'm pretty sure I can get it back to temp pretty easy tonight .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Only had about 15min to play with the firewood today. I used it to organize the rounds as much as I could. Figured to minimize the amount of them contacting the wet ground would be smart. This is a picture from before the organization..... try and get a picture soon


----------



## MechanicMatt

Had to take the pups out for a walk so I snapped some pictures


----------



## SS396driver

Getting to the point I can't split the wood as fast as I get it. I'll take pics tomorrow


----------



## svk

Here’s the outdoor rack, nearly full again after I scrounged a nice blowdown Norway pine via snowmobile over the weekend.


----------



## svk

And the splitting area. I plowed all of the noodles to the far side of the yard when I was done. 

8500 with a 20” bar is a noodling beast!


----------



## chipper1

MechanicMatt said:


> Only had about 15min to play with the firewood today.


Nice piles Matt.
Funny, I had just a few mins more than that myself. 
Managed to get another two wheelbarrows filled pretty good split and then stacked it on the woodshed. Can't believe how wet the wood is from the condensation .
Here's when I started.

Then after both where split.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Blocked and split a cord of the big stuff after lunch today. Too big for the processor so pushed it through the Eastonmade 12-22. 

Trying to keep it fed is a full time job for a couple people. I generally block up a cord or so, then unwrap the splitter and push it through.


----------



## svk

I’ll have just enough left to get to Saturday. 

This noodled pine is nice though. Straight, even pieces with very few knobs or limbs. The aspen sucked cause it was full of bumps and made it harder to load.


----------



## SS396driver

Did some more today . Trying to get caught up and cleaned up. I believe this is hickory . Have 3 more blow downs that I haven't gotten to yet. I'm going to mill the one log to the right I painted both ends . The other two were on the ground some rot so they will get burned


----------



## SS396driver

Well got my insulated overals, my sorrels on and foot warmers on my socks and look outside and it's pure white . Snow squall I guess so I'll just have a cup of tea and wait it out . . Feet are going to start sweating soon .


----------



## MechanicMatt

Added another load to the pile spot and spent some time splitting. I like how the plastic pallets won’t rot, but DAMN are they slick. Wish she had more though, I don’t think I’ll ever have to replace them


----------



## SS396driver

I also found out that gas engines dont run on diesel. Filled up the Timberwolf and tried to start it it started then blow smoke and died. Grabbed the wrong can so I had to siphon it out and fill with gas . Needed a few shots of starter fluid to get it going smoked like a biatch at first then cleared up. Guess it has an upper engine lube


----------



## MechanicMatt

It’s a lot better to put diesel in a gas engine then do the opposite. Diesel engines REALLY DONT LIKE gasoline


----------



## SS396driver

I guess I need to buy a yellow can for the diesel . I keep a couple gallons on hand for the kubota. Even have tractor in black marker on it.


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> I also found out that gas engines dont run on diesel.





MechanicMatt said:


> It’s a lot better to put diesel in a gas engine then do the opposite. Diesel engines REALLY DONT LIKE gasoline



Had a co-worker fill up my rented, diesel, pickup with no-lead, trying to be nice. Got confused by a 'low-emissions' sticker somewhere. Had to have it towed, drained, etc.

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

I think I ask too much from the tractor. Found that Hickory is extremely heavy. Specially green . I'm going to keep my eyes open for a bigger tractor and or excavator. This is my milling pile . Two maples two hickory and one red oak that's already been started on


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Found that Hickory is extremely heavy. Specially green . I'm going to keep my eyes open for a bigger tractor and or excavator.


Or, cut the logs in half?

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Or, cut the logs in half?
> 
> Philbert


I edited my post these are going to be milled


----------



## MNGuns

Nice warm day for messing with wood.


----------



## SS396driver

I just finished splitting up what was left in my truck of hickory. Still have about a cord of hickory that I'll get around too later . This stuff is hard to split its heavy and stringy


----------



## chipper1

Planned on doing more today, but things didn't work out for splitting today. I got another row across the front done for next yr, 4 more to go to fill the front half, maybe tomorrow I'll get another row done.


----------



## al-k

Took this oak down today. I cut it 25" for the shop stove I made. Hope its dry for next year.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Took this oak down today. I cut it 25" for the shop stove I made. Hope its dry for next year.View attachment 794936
> View attachment 794937
> View attachment 794938
> View attachment 794939



Nice placement!


----------



## Marine5068

al-k said:


> Took this oak down today. I cut it 25" for the shop stove I made. Hope its dry for next year.View attachment 794936
> View attachment 794937
> View attachment 794938
> View attachment 794939


Nice drop.
Usually takes longer than a year to season oak...from my experience and from what others say too.
I'd cut and season for 2 years out for species like Oak, Elm and some other very hard hardwoods. Even some Sugar Maple I've cut wasn't ready to burn next season.
If it's longer lengths it may take longer to season.


----------



## al-k

I am hoping because it was standing dead for two years that will help.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Got a load Wednesday, and another on Thursday.


----------



## square1

I went for variety over quantity 
A little ash, some cherry, a stick of red oak, 2 or 3 sticks of hackleberry, a couple of chestnut. 
Loaded my neighbor's Ranger up four times and sent him home with enough firewood to keep his OWB burning for a while.


----------



## MNGuns

Sandhill Crane said:


> Got a load Wednesday, and another on Thursday.View attachment 796376
> View attachment 796377
> View attachment 796378
> View attachment 796379
> View attachment 796380


Looks like nice wood to work with...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I got ready for a couple fires other day in couple of my fireplaces. cold out. 33f range. made up some kindling, was thinking I should set up some kitchen wood, too. had plenty, but while walking my pups came across this. ez pickings. today on one corner where I just reached down and picked some of this up... carry in's... I see 2 good sized piles, some 3-4" branches, firewood sized oak trimmings. would make a nice wheel barrow or two. not a cord, but a lot of fire wood. may inquire if ok to cut up. it is on curb for pick up. but made up this for 2nd layer of wood. worked out well. got about the same tonite, too... but it all got burned up this afternoon... along with some oak coals for some fireplace cooking outside...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

MechanicMatt said:


> It’s a lot better to put diesel in a gas engine then do the opposite. *Diesel engines REALLY DONT LIKE gasoline *



nope! not at all! not at 22:1 C.R.!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> *I just finished splitting up what was left in my truck of hickory*. Still have about a cord of hickory that I'll get around too later . This stuff is hard to split its heavy and stringy



I sure would like to have some of that hickory! good cookin' wood!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> *Nice placement*!



 not an inch off center!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sandhill Crane said:


> Got a load Wednesday, and another on Thursday.View attachment 796376
> View attachment 796377
> View attachment 796378
> View attachment 796379
> View attachment 796380



wow! ~ double trailers, too. quite a load. big ops! enjoyed the pix...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

square1 said:


> *I went for variety over quantity*  A little ash, some cherry, a stick of red oak, *2 or 3 sticks of hackleberry*, a couple of chestnut. Loaded my neighbor's Ranger up four times and sent him home with enough firewood to keep his OWB burning for a while. View attachment 796423



I went for _convenience _over quantity! lol  we don't usually burn hackle or hackberry. I googled hackleberry wood, nothing came up. guess u may mean hackberry? a non-preferred soft wood down here, but per this link, seems a popular soft wood with good BTU's....

_"In the all-important heat department, hackberry won't leave you lacking. Its BTUs fall short of prime hardwoods, but hackberry logs rate higher on heat than most other soft-wooded trees. The proof is the coals, which keep wood stoves burning reliably through cold nights."_


----------



## al-k

Got a couple more logs
to take to the mill and some pallets filled for the new shop stove.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Got a couple more logsView attachment 796855
> to take to the mill and some pallets filled for the new shop stove.View attachment 796856



Nice looking logs! I'm not sure if you need smaller pallets or longer splits - maybe you need to make a longer shop stove?


----------



## al-k

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice looking logs! I'm not sure if you need smaller pallets or longer splits - maybe you need to make a longer shop stove?


LMAO Maybe all the above.


----------



## al-k

FIL had to have a load of wood today. Not to happy about it. lol


----------



## 95custmz

al-k said:


> FIL had to have a load of wood today. Not to happy about it. lolView attachment 797584


Everybody seems to want firewood when it's almost impossible to get back to the wood pile because of the mud!  I have been thinking ahead this year and load up two of my trucks when the weather permits (dry conditions), and sure enough, somebody will call for firewood when it's raining or snowing outside.


----------



## square1

al-k said:


> FIL had to have a load of wood today. Not to happy about it. lolView attachment 797584


That'll buff right out


----------



## SS396driver

al-k said:


> FIL had to have a load of wood today. Not to happy about it. lolView attachment 797584


Been a long mud season here


Edit quoted different post


----------



## MechanicMatt

Very LONG and it’s not over yet


----------



## SS396driver

I got tired of cold feet. Usually use the toasty toes foot warmers but moveing around my feet get to hot. This is one of my wifes old yoga mats. I had to cut it down as it was almost 6ft long . Close cell foam with a rough rubber surface. Split for about two hours feet are warm Works well I have 10 of them going to use them in my barn and in the work shop . Keep the feet off the concrete


----------



## SS396driver

And Hickory really slows down the processing. Just about every split I have to use the hatchet to cut the strands


----------



## SS396driver

Well I'm done for today . Would rather split ash by hand than do hickory on the splitter. But I managed a good pile today mostly hickory with a few token ash in there . Still need to stack the pile just about done with the rounds . Haven't touched the logs I got 3 months ago. And I'm going for a few more loads on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## SS396driver

But the hickory sure is pretty . Hope the two 14 ft logs I put aside have nice figure like this one I noodled


----------



## svk

Sold 8 cords of wood today. That will keep me busy for a while once the snow melts!


----------



## SS396driver

I'm thinking I may end up selling some too. Went from worrying this fall about not having enough to a overabundance of wood . And I still have the lot where they are logging. That I did about 15 % of the stuff already down and they are going to start back up I April. They are half way done


----------



## chipper1

square1 said:


> I went for variety over quantity
> A little ash, some cherry, a stick of red oak, 2 or 3 sticks of hackleberry, a couple of chestnut.
> Loaded my neighbor's Ranger up four times and sent him home with enough firewood to keep his OWB burning for a while.
> 
> View attachment 796423


Nice haul neighbor.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I went for _convenience _over quantity! lol  we don't usually burn hackle or hackberry. I googled hackleberry wood, nothing came up. guess u may mean hackberry? a non-preferred soft wood down here, but per this link, seems a popular soft wood with good BTU's....
> 
> _"In the all-important heat department, hackberry won't leave you lacking. Its BTUs fall short of prime hardwoods, but hackberry logs rate higher on heat than most other soft-wooded trees. The proof is the coals, which keep wood stoves burning reliably through cold nights."_


That's correct BL, hackberry.


----------



## SS396driver

Laid down six more pallets and started on the pile, had to I couldn't chuck the wood high enough anymore. Filled them and didn't make a real dent in the pile . This load still in the bucket to cold to lay down some more pallets . Finishing off a good double maybe triple Makers Mark.


----------



## SS396driver

Never covered the pile so I had to break it up as I loaded. Stupid is as stupid does. 

One good thing is my hands were so cold all day I dont have to ice them tonight. Damn arthritis


----------



## Whirlwind Dreamer

My wood pile


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Whirlwind Dreamer, I see you are a fairly new arrival. Welcome!


----------



## rarefish383

Short timer said:


> Guilty as charged. Oak, preferably white, and hickory for me. I’m too far ahead to be dealing with inferior species.


We are NOT WOOD SNOBS! It's not our fault that all that grows around here is Oak. I actually burned some Ash this year, first time in 64 years.


----------



## rarefish383

cantoo said:


> Haywire, not to be picky but your firewood is upside down.



So, how do you stack it, if you do it like my Dad used to do his. He split his nice straight Oak. Took a hatchet and chopped all the bark off, then took a whisk broom and swept all the bugs and dirt off. Then stacked it in nice straight rows with cribs on the end. now you know why I'm so OCD about cutting and stacking my wood. But, I think bark and bugs burn just fine.


----------



## Whirlwind Dreamer

Sandhill Crane said:


> Whirlwind Dreamer, I see you are a fairly new arrival. Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## cantoo

rarefish 383, here is my 32" boiler wood. I try to stack it bark side up if possible. 16" splits for sale gets dropped off the conveyor and then handloaded onto the conveyor and drooped into the dump trailer to be dumped at peoples houses. No stacking ever. The crates by the barn were stacked by my wife and daughter. I stacked the singles that you see in the field. You can see that I stack the bark up on most.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep

SS396driver said:


> Never covered the pile so I had to break it up as I loaded. Stupid is as stupid does.



Same thing for me this year. Forgot to cover my wood and it snowed early. I am paying for it now!


----------



## MNGuns

Any you guys down around southern Minnesota or Iowa mind going out an turning off the wind machine? Temps good but I'm getting sawdust in my eyes.


----------



## Ronaldo

MNGuns said:


> Any you guys down around southern Minnesota or Iowa mind going out an turning off the wind machine? Temps good but I'm getting sawdust in my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 799939


I'm in East Central Iowa and I tried shutting that strong south wind down, but must be coming from further south than here.[emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MNGuns

Bit of mud season setting in but got a little done today.


----------



## al-k

First nice day in a long time here so I got out there before it gets muddy. I also brought some stone home and when I dumped I found a broken spring.


----------



## memory

Just started using this area to store and cut firewood. Where the wood is stacked used to be a feed trough for milk cows. This is where it is stored to given it time to dry before it is stacked inside a shed next to the outdoor stove


----------



## Philbert

So that wood will stay there till the cows come home?

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

al-k said:


> First nice day in a long time here so I got out there before it gets muddy. I also brought some stone home and when I dumped I found a broken spring.View attachment 800678
> View attachment 800679


Where did the spring come from? Dump trailer?


----------



## T. Mainus

This is 2 days worth of cutting, 2 guys running saws and one guy in the machine bringing logs. 95% big ash that we got from a tree service. The bigger stuff is a pain but it makes some nice firewood.


----------



## Marine5068

Whirlwind Dreamer said:


> My wood pile


Welcome to the site.
Now that's a different backdrop view for firewood stacks.
What species of wood is that?
Looks like Cherry we get here or maybe Hickory or Locust.


----------



## al-k

SS396driver said:


> Where did the spring come from? Dump trailer?


Yes, a little dump trailer I bought last year. It had a hard life before I got it.


----------



## al-k

Rented a 305 cat to pull some stumps and try to make some room. Lots of big rocks to deal with.


----------



## Whirlwind Dreamer

Marine5068 said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Now that's a different backdrop view for firewood stacks.
> What species of wood is that?
> Looks like Cherry we get here or maybe Hickory or Locust.




Mesquite wood


----------



## Jere39

My piles are at a low point this time of year. All supplies seasoned for 2019/20 use are gone. The new piles for next year are just now getting filled. But, I have a *new *helper in the woods, and I should be catching up fast:




Grandsons are pretty awesome.


----------



## SS396driver

al-k said:


> Yes, a little dump trailer I bought last year. It had a hard life before I got it.


Well at least you have some nice steel to make knives with


----------



## SS396driver

al-k said:


> Rented a 305 cat to pull some stumps and try to make some room. Lots of big rocks to deal with.View attachment 802289


 Makes life easier my neighbor has this one .


----------



## djones

before the snows hit.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Rolled out 2 cords from the kiln yesterday


----------



## Philbert

Love the door.

Philbert


----------



## chipper1

Philbert said:


> Love the door.
> 
> Philbert


I do too.
That being said I'd have it set up with the fairlead plate coming off the header just inside the kiln so it never needed to be disconnected.
I know a guy who was nearly killed by a similar style setup at a church even we had. Fortunately there were a few guy there who were able to lift the door off him, he was in very bad shape and after a yr of being in a clinic he's finally home and actually made it to the last event we had, but he's still walking with a cane and will never be right.
Just a thought @woodchuckcanuck .


----------



## svk

djones said:


> View attachment 802358
> 
> before the snows hit.


Looks good. Which Mac is that?


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

chipper1 said:


> I do too.
> That being said I'd have it set up with the fairlead plate coming off the header just inside the kiln so it never needed to be disconnected....



Now if only I knew what a fairlead was. That's an honest statement, as I don't know what you mean.

That was put together with spare parts. What that needs there is a true eyebolt so that the hook on the end of the cable will not come off.


----------



## SS396driver

Well I've been making my new hookeroon. Last one the handle broke but its still useful for small stuff. Not finished so it's a little crude. Head is a copy of a small camp axe I had made from 1/4 plate steel . I hardened it but it will never knife hard. But it still holds an edge well. Handle is poplar I'm going to use two roll pins to secure the head but I doubt it will com out it's like it's own wedge last pic splits about 3 ft off the ground


----------



## SS396driver

Close up of how the head is attached


----------



## SS396driver

It willlll cut . Figured it will be good for cutting vines off the trees


----------



## cornfused

Got a little bit of splitting done with the future son in laws help. Hedge, mulberry, oak and some hard maple. About a 1/3rd of a cord done and about a cord to go. Wood is for 21 - 22.


----------



## chipper1

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Now if only I knew what a fairlead was. That's an honest statement, as I don't know what you mean.
> 
> That was put together with spare parts. What that needs there is a true eyebolt so that the hook on the end of the cable will not come off.


Here you go, just the part of the winch with the rollers that guides the wire rope into the winch.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/p/15017007900
If it's mounted inside the kiln then it will pull the door closed tightly and there will be no need to disconnect it either.


----------



## djones

svk said:


> Looks good. Which Mac is that?


That one is my Pro Mac 60. I had been using the Pro Mac 55 but gave it a break to use the 60 for a little exercise. My chains are a bit aggressive and the 60 has a bunch of torque so I need to hang on tight.


----------



## svk

SS396driver said:


> Well I've been making my new hookeroon. Last one the handle broke but its still useful for small stuff. Not finished so it's a little crude. Head is a copy of a small camp axe I had made from 1/4 plate steel . I hardened it but it will never knife hard. But it still holds an edge well. Handle is poplar I'm going to use two roll pins to secure the head but I doubt it will com out it's like it's own wedge last pic splits about 3 ft off the ground View attachment 802668
> View attachment 802669
> View attachment 802670
> View attachment 802671
> View attachment 802673


Nice fabrication!


----------



## al-k

Ran a couple tanks through the 291 today.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> Ran a couple tanks through the 291 today.View attachment 803011


That will make for some great firewood in a few yrs.
Why does the garage have the "lift kit".


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> That will make for some great firewood in a few yrs.
> Why does the garage have the "lift kit".


When I was building it was about the same cost to use concrete per sq foot verses wood for the walls. With the 13' high ceiling I new the building would be top heave so 8' wood walls not as bad.
I was also parking a D6 dozer AND A 680 backhoe in there. If I bump the wall no big deal.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> When I was building it was about the same cost to use concrete per sq foot verses wood for the walls. With the 13' high ceiling I new the building would be top heave so 8' wood walls not as bad.
> I was also parking a D6 dozer AND A 680 backhoe in there. If I bump the wall no big deal.


Thanks for the info.
Getting closer to building mine and I'm trying to pay closer attention to the "whys" in regards to others buildings to get more ideas. I've got all my plans/material list/renderings together now, but until it's submitted/started I can make changes easier than once it's finished lol.


----------



## SS396driver

Wife says I have a problem . I agree I dont have enough wood yet


----------



## chipper1

SS396driver said:


> Wife says I have a problem . I agree I dont have enough wood yetView attachment 803235


Better get to your WHA classes .


----------



## al-k

chipper1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Getting closer to building mine and I'm trying to pay closer attention to the "whys" in regards to others buildings to get more ideas. I've got all my plans/material list/renderings together now, but until it's submitted/started I can make changes easier than once it's finished lol.


The only thing I wish I had done is run pipe in the floor for heat. I think going with the 6" slab was a good idea to not one crack in the floor and I can put a lift in where ever I want.


----------



## chipper1

al-k said:


> The only thing I wish I had done is run pipe in the floor for heat. I think going with the 6" slab was a good idea to not one crack in the floor and I can put a lift in where ever I want.


Have you tied the pipe to your OWB. That's something I've been contemplating myself. We don't have an OWB but if consider one for the near future, with three kids in the home and the oldest being 12 the unlimited hot water would be real nice to have as would the ability to heat the barn and the house. 
I avoid the own when we first bought this place because I didn't want to be a slave to the wood, but now I have the equipment and the resources to get more wood than I need so its a legit option these days.


----------



## al-k

I put this wheel on the front of my splitter so it's easier to move around the barn. It only hangs down 1/2" below the out riggers I want the out riggers to do the work while I'm splitting wood.


----------



## VirginiaIron

Mine is rarely static.
My recent split location.




This last one was using the Champion as a saw buck for the smaller branches.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I should not have bought that log splitter lol.


----------



## VirginiaIron

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I should not have bought that log splitter lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 804403



I know. I keep a bunch of those regrettable s around in case I can't find fuel.


----------



## Multifaceted

Attacked a bunch of red oak today that I cut up from a deadfall back around Halloween. This 'summabich almost fell on my house! The mild winter and barely touched wood stores didn't motivate me to split much wood over the winter (we're 3 years ahead already), but this oak was already punky around the edges and sitting on the ground. Needed to get it split and stacked before the spring rains... I have a love/hate relationship with oak. I love how it burns when it's dry; I hate how long it takes to dry and how easily it takes up moisture and rots! Like the last bit of oak I split, I removed ALL of the bark and punky edges, and this time actually spent the extra effort to split it in smaller pieces, not only to dry faster, but also because our old stove seems like prefer oak when split thinly.



















Next up is a bunch of big ol' Black Locust logs and a smattering of Black Cherry. I went for the oak first because it is just so prone to rotting and talking up moisture. I could leave these BL logs on the ground for the next three years and come back to them being as firm as can be! All of the punky bark covered pieces with slivers of good wood all went into the campfire/fire pit rack. Took much longer than it normally might take me on a good day, but hey, it's oak... it's worth it, right? Only two dump carts were discarded for compost or the burn barrels...


----------



## SS396driver

Oak, locust and ash are my usual burning wood this year it's been poplar and pine.. just to warm


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I have only one oak on my property and its only 20 years old. Not many people burn it around here because it is not so common.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Last year I only got forty cord cut/split. Wanted to get a better start this year. Some cold, windy, sunny days last week. Put the Carhart bibs on. The frost is coming out of the ground and a bit muddy in spots running the forklift, but i did get a start, without the PackFix. Everything fired up. Four to five cord, judging by the number of times I loaded and cleared the log decks. Splitting one of the new truck loads of logs I got in February. Nice size logs for what I'm doing, four to twelve inches in diameter, mostly the mid to larger size. The pile of logs from last year is shedding bark. When I get set up in my regular splitting spot, using the Posch PackFix to bundle loads, I'll stage a trailer to throw the loose bark into. Bark piles up very quickly, often three, four, and five foot pieces on the log deck when I roll them into position to cut.
Moved the conveyor and log decks yesterday late afternoon. Will be pulling PackFix from container today and splitting again. At some point I'll have to load the split pile onto a trailer and run the splits up the conveyor to palletize. Double work for sure, but it feels good to be up and running.
First rain day will be oil changes and going over things. The conveyor needs some new idler wheels for the belt. I called the company last fall, and for what they are, the price was beyond ridiculous. It is a steel shaft with three hard rubber wheels, no bearings. The wheels are located with washers welded on either side. The rod has a hole in one end for a cotter key, which indexes it on the frame bracket. I priced wheels at Surplus Center for $1.00 - $2.00 each, but did not find the right diameter hub/circumference combo. The company wanted something like $75.00 a rod (three wheels), and I need five or six sets to replace them all. I've switched locations as some areas wear more than others, but now I need replacements. The conveyor hydraulic pump began weeping oil around the shaft seal last spring. I ordered a pump from Surplus Center. The conveyor company did not have any in stock, and said it was a two stage pump I could get anywhere. That kind of threw me, as my understanding is, two stage pumps are for cylinders, and hydraulic motors should not be combined with them. A possible example. Yesterday while splitting a split jammed at the top of the pile and a paddle on the belt, stopping the belt. A two stage pump would shift down and add more stress.
It is very windy today. May not get to split today as my regular splitting area (not shown below) is surrounded by Beech and Oaks.
I'm guessing the photo below shows about three cord piled. The logs are 8', so the pile is less than that high. It is now 9' - 10' high and considerably broader. The conveyor with hand crank could be mounted higher, extending the overall height to 12' plus. It would also tip over because the axle pivot moves closer to the hitch as the conveyor is raised. When I converted to hydraulic lift, I chose the lower mount, limiting the height, but improving the balance. It is a 28" BuiltRite conveyor. The conveyor has been great, but their customer service has room for improvement. As a disclaimer: I bought the conveyor used from a person in Iowa, when it was two years old.
Anyway, good to be cutting and splitting. Love my 357 XP.
Edit: Rain day. Guess I'll be doing oil changes.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

VirginiaIron: Interesting splitter!


----------



## Multifaceted

I could afford a gas hydro splitter, but nah. Last thing I need is a large piece of equipment to store and maintain. Also, dealing with gasoline, the noise, levers and picking up heavy rounds. The only bending over I prefer to do is when picking up the splits and stacking them. Plus it's a good workout and makes me earn that beer!


----------



## Plowboy83

I finally got the woof pile inside the yard cleaned up

it sure sucks cutting up wood on gravel


----------



## Philbert

SS396driver said:


> Oak, locust and ash are my usual burning wood this year it's been poplar and pine.. just to warm.


Big rounds!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Big rounds!
> 
> Philbert


The red oak was a big one . I had to noodle them all into 1/4 s . Filled my dump trailer 3 times


----------



## al-k

I got the mud back bladed out and some oak maple mix split and stacked.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

How does maple burn? Quite well I imagine.


----------



## al-k

I take what ever comes along. But it burns fine.


----------



## SS396driver

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> How does maple burn? Quite well I imagine.


Sugar maple burns the best then red lowest is silver. I burn them all . Sugar only dying or blow downs . Because I prize them for mayple syrup. Which I'm boiling down as I type


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Ran a couple tanks through the 291 today.View attachment 803011



That oak is purdy. 



SS396driver said:


> Wife says I have a problem . I agree I dont have enough wood yetView attachment 803235



I agree with both you and your wife. My wife used to say that sort of thing, then part of her died and she stopped saying it. I didn't stop though...




Look how excited the squids are.



Multifaceted said:


> Attacked a bunch of red oak today that I cut up from a deadfall back around Halloween. This 'summabich almost fell on my house! The mild winter and barely touched wood stores didn't motivate me to split much wood over the winter (we're 3 years ahead already), but this oak was already punky around the edges and sitting on the ground. Needed to get it split and stacked before the spring rains... I have a love/hate relationship with oak. I love how it burns when it's dry; I hate how long it takes to dry and how easily it takes up moisture and rots! Like the last bit of oak I split, I removed ALL of the bark and punky edges, and this time actually spent the extra effort to split it in smaller pieces, not only to dry faster, but also because our old stove seems like prefer oak when split thinly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a bunch of big ol' Black Locust logs and a smattering of Black Cherry. I went for the oak first because it is just so prone to rotting and talking up moisture. I could leave these BL logs on the ground for the next three years and come back to them being as firm as can be! All of the punky bark covered pieces with slivers of good wood all went into the campfire/fire pit rack. Took much longer than it normally might take me on a good day, but hey, it's oak... it's worth it, right? Only two dump carts were discarded for compost or the burn barrels...



Oak splits are definitely the purdiest of splits. 



Multifaceted said:


> I could afford a gas hydro splitter, but nah. Last thing I need is a large piece of equipment to store and maintain. Also, dealing with gasoline, the noise, levers and picking up heavy rounds. The only bending over I prefer to do is when picking up the splits and stacking them. Plus it's a good workout and makes me earn that beer!



I agree. I have never used a hydro splitter. Any unsplittables get noodled, and then the noodles have a purpose. It'll be a few years before I go down the splitter road, hopefully many years. 



Plowboy83 said:


> I finally got the woof pile inside the yard cleaned upView attachment 805067
> 
> it sure sucks cutting up wood on gravel



I'm sure the cleanup is no good. But that red gum stack is premium firewood, must be hard to decide whether to sell it or burn it yourself.


----------



## Jere39

Finishing up the foundation of my next splitting site. I split where they fall. This standing (at the beginning of the video) dead Red Oak had a slightly greater diameter than my bar length. After opening the face, and completing the back cut from my natural side, I reset the wedges, and pulled the trigger on the far side:



After the saw is shut off, my deputy of security come off leash to inspect the work ahead:


----------



## Plowboy83

Hey @Cowboy254 hope all is well. I sure would love to keep it all but I’m thinking there should be at least 12 cords of red gum and that wood take me 10 years to burn. I’m sure it would keep that long. I got some good new the other day a farmer buddy of mine has red gum he want took down smallest is prob 5ft trunk


----------



## Cowboy254

Plowboy83 said:


> Hey @Cowboy254 hope all is well. I sure would love to keep it all but I’m thinking there should be at least 12 cords of red gum and that wood take me 10 years to burn. I’m sure it would keep that long. I got some good new the other day a farmer buddy of mine has red gum he want took down smallest is prob 5ft trunk



Sweet!


----------



## Plowboy83

I finally found a round that would stop the dirty hand tool 27 ton


----------



## Cowboy254

Looks like it was hard going. Red gum can be quite variable in its splittability.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I had a couple oval oak logs. Too hard to roll, so I brought the splitter to them.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## mountainguyed67

This is what I ended up with from this one log.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Where I’m usually working with the wood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

nice lil scrounge the other day. all oak. had to travel far to get it... right across the street!  nice load of firewood. headed straight to the woodpile!


----------



## mountainguyed67

ZackCB said:


> View attachment 350269



I’ve never seen a log truck like that, here they’re all a semi tractor with a set of wheels at the back of the logs like a trailer.


----------



## svk

Here's what is left of 10 cords. The ***** of the deal is we had a lot of runoff and I have probably a quarter cord frozen to the ground. Weather for the next week is on the cool side for this time of year so we won't be getting it out for a while. I would like to burn all of this so I can get a fresh start for next year and clean up the area.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Here's what is left of 10 cords.


Blue spruce?

Philbert


----------



## Tim Carroll

While everyone else was out stocking up on TP and hand sanitizer I split a little oak.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Tim Carroll said:


> While everyone else was out stocking up on TP and hand sanitizer



Not everyone was doing that, I haven’t been to a store in 5 days.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Some of you people who have bought truckloads of logs, what have you paid for that?


----------



## Saiso

We were going to build our home in this area but the idea fell through. Gonna be using this as my wood yard as soon as the snow melts. Finally an area big enough to pile separately by species and also split my firewood!


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you people who have bought truckloads of logs, what have you paid for that?



I do not buy but around here the going rate for a semi is 80-120 per cord which may include any or all of birch, maple, ash, oak, and tamarack.


----------



## Jere39

Not out buying groceries, nor tp. And, now that the gyms are closed, not playing any RB for a couple weeks. But, my pup and I are still getting our exercise, and we have a 10 year head start on the practice of *Social Distancing


*


----------



## H-Ranch

Jere39 said:


> Not out buying groceries, nor tp. And, now that the gyms are closed, not playing any RB for a couple weeks. But, my pup and I are still getting our exercise, and we have a 10 year head start on the practice of *Social Distancing*


That's about what I said! I've been practicing *social distancing* since the 90's!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’m stuck inside because of rain, but we’ve gone a long time without precipitation so I can’t complain. Yesterday I was pulling weeds in the garden, and the dirt was so dry that it was just dropping off of the roots. Now it’s soaked.


----------



## DoB

I'm still cutting, splitting and have finally started staking


----------



## mountainguyed67

maul ratt said:


> Big score of firewood this summer due to utility company cutting.View attachment 594502



What is this tool you’re holding, and is it any good?


----------



## Sandhill Crane

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you people who have bought truckloads of logs, what have you paid for that?


In Michigan I pay $2,100. for 20 cord of 100" oak logs.
I'm guessing it is trucked about 80 - 100 miles one way, as the logging sites change during the year, and year to year depending on their contracts.
Logs, time (road time, loading and unloading time), and mileage adds up.


----------



## 95custmz

Sandhill Crane said:


> In Michigan I pay $2,100. for 20 cord of 100" oak logs.
> I'm guessing it is trucked about 80 - 100 miles one way, as the logging sites change during the year, and year to year depending on their contracts.
> Logs, time (road time, loading and unloading time), and mileage adds up.View attachment 807995


How much do you charge for processed firewood? $300 per cord?


----------



## rarefish383

Tim Carroll said:


> While everyone else was out stocking up on TP and hand sanitizer I split a little oak.
> 
> View attachment 807425


Me too. I loaded six dump trailers, four for me, two for my buddy. Still have at least one day to go. Hopefully several more days. I got a little screwed on this deal. My buddy’s wife works with the home owner. They had about thirty big Oaks go down in a storm. Two hangers, the rest on the ground. I told them I’d work for $250 a day till done plus whatever Mike needs. He said he would just take a load of wood a day. Then when we got in the truck he said, I hope you left some cash in there for me too? Now I’m working for $150 and he gets $100. Still OK to get paid to haul out straight Oak logs and leave every thing else where it lays.


----------



## Brownthumb

I split under the carport and the wife and girls stack on the porch. When the porch fills up I fill the carport.


----------



## Lionsfan

Sandhill Crane said:


> In Michigan I pay $2,100. for 20 cord of 100" oak logs.
> I'm guessing it is trucked about 80 - 100 miles one way, as the logging sites change during the year, and year to year depending on their contracts.
> Logs, time (road time, loading and unloading time), and mileage adds up.View attachment 807995


By the time that's cut and split that's about 50 face cord, correct?


----------



## Jere39

Probably boring many of you folks, but we are working from home during the virus threat, and two of my best (and only) helpers are pretty proud of this pile. We hauled the last load of it out of the woods today, and the taller one did the tractor steering:


----------



## mountainguyed67

My kids loved helping when they were that age.


----------



## mountainguyed67

foxtrot5 said:


> I saw a design for a tripod made of 3 4x4 and some plywood circles. It folds up when not in use for storage and seems much more mobile than a gantry.




I made one out of steel.


----------



## SS396driver

My homemade rig to lift large items


----------



## Sandhill Crane

95custmz said:


> How much do you charge for processed firewood? $300 per cord?





Lionsfan said:


> By the time that's cut and split that's about 50 face cord, correct?


Price per cord. I charge $300. 
50/3 = 16.666 cord. That's very close. I get about 16 that I sell, and some good shorts and punky, dirty junk that gets bundled on pallets and we burn ourselves. I figure 16 per 20 cord truckload.

Years ago on AS, Curly Cherry did a bench top example.
He cut dowels and stacked in proportional racks.
He then split them and re-stacked. 
The result was an increase in volume.
In my opinion this result is correct.

However...it misses the logs to rounds factors. And of course logs are much different than dowels.
May of 2014 I did a logs to rounds, and rounds to splits based on two cords. I shared it on AS in a thread but do not have a clue which one.
Nor do I remember the numbers.
I do remember logs to rounds was a loss of one, to one and a half, face cord (face cord being 1/3 cord).
Rounds to splits was a gain (as Curly Cherry has shown) from there, but no where near the full two cord.


----------



## Jere39

An old butchering tripod, re-purposed to move 9 cairns from my Dad's place. Switched to a come-along for the lifting
:


----------



## johnnyballs

Brownthumb said:


> I split under the carport and the wife and girls stack on the porch. When the porch fills up I fill the carport.
> View attachment 808199
> View attachment 808200
> View attachment 808201
> View attachment 808202


beautiful sight....


----------



## Northerner

got some tamarack cut up today. Next comes the real work putting the fiskars to work.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Woodyjiw said:


> ground all the stumps.



What did you use to grind the stumps? Rented something? I have some stumps the loader won’t push out, haven’t decided what I’m going to do about it.


----------



## al-k

I got out today and cut and split some more of the logs I have stock piled.Also took 12 logs to the sawmill.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Do you sell them the logs? Or pay them to mill the wood? Or? 

I have two California black oak logs that are oval from 30 to 35 inches (at the biggest end), each is 12 feet long. I plan to take them to the sawmill once enough snow is gone that he can get in there.


----------



## al-k

Yes I sell them. The mill is owned by my uncle and only a small operation. Some of that oak will just be cut for trailer deck, a lot of the clear stuff made into tomato stakes and grade stakes. Only made 200 on the logs but not bad for the hour it took to haul them down to him. If I had cut it up into firewood would have been maybe 2.5 cords but a bunch more work. I'm sure a bigger mill that dose flooring and Finnish hard wood would pay more but this works for both of us.


----------



## FinnKamp

Here are my 'holzhausen' style piles. Made of birch and spruce.



The spruce looked like this when it was cut. I didn't do that myself as it was a heavy leaner


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Birch is brilliant burning. Silver birch especially.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> My homemade rig to lift large items View attachment 808795
> View attachment 808796


When I was 14 I bought a 55 IH R120 for $50, with a blown engine. For my 15th birthday my Dad bought me an in line six out of a 66 IH Travelall. He took 3 locust post and put a bolt through the top, used that tri pod for at least 15 years.


----------



## old CB

So I have close to enough wood in rounds for next year's season. Will soon begin processing, although I like to get near the end of heating season (end of May here) so as not to bury needed dry wood behind newly split green stuff.


----------



## old CB

I also have another pile about the same size over the hill. When all's said & done, I'll have the woodshed full to the front, and another stack roughly the same size next to it. The outside stack I leave open to the elements to get good sun and airflow, until late Sept. when I cover it with a tarp to keep snow off.


----------



## FinnKamp

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Birch is brilliant burning. Silver birch especially.



And it's basically the only type of hardwood that's commonly available here (if you don't count fruit trees). We don't have large trunks of oak, beech and such.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Yeah its the most common natural growing hardwood here too. We have lots of other hardwoods but not in big stands like we do birch.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Here it’s oak, eucalyptus, nut or fruit wood, if you want hardwoods. Almond is popular. I don’t like cutting almond, it’s a lot of time to fill up the trailer. Lots of little cuts. There’s some live oak in this area, it’s the heaviest wood on the chart someone posted in one of these threads.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

picked up a couple scrounges yesterday. about 30 mins work.



headed to the woodpile, once cut up. all oak. curb side retrievals! 



of course, the final destination... is always the same! 




yesterday's campfire... burned all afternoon while I worked out and about in the yard, and well into the evening, too, mowing til just past 10 pm!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

old CB said:


> So I have close to enough wood in rounds for next year's season. Will soon begin processing, although I like to get near the end of heating season (end of May here) so as not to bury needed dry wood behind newly split green stuff.
> View attachment 810147
> View attachment 810147
> View attachment 810147
> View attachment 810147
> View attachment 810148
> View attachment 810149
> View attachment 810151



swell snow pix there, oCB!~


----------



## stihlaficionado

Saving the big log(solid, no rot) for the 661R I'm picking up on Friday & the 395 xp I haven't run yet.


----------



## mountainguyed67

You dropped a tree right next to your woodshed? Or loaded and brought it there?


----------



## stihlaficionado

mountainguyed67 said:


> You dropped a tree right next to your woodshed? Or loaded and brought it there?


No, that wood was dumped there by my arborist friend. These are pics from his property. We try to get the wood as close as possible to
where it's going to be cut/split/ stored. 

For the last 14 years I've been his designated cutter/splitter/stacker. In return I get all the wood I want.


----------



## stihlaficionado

stihlaficionado said:


> No, that wood was dumped there by my arborist friend. These are pics from his property. We try to get the wood as close as possible to
> where it's going to be cut/split/ stored.
> 
> For the last 14 years I've been his designated cutter/splitter/stacker. In return I get all the wood I want.





We load his OWB wood in these 7x7 X ft boxes


----------



## stihlaficionado

stihlaficionado said:


> No, that wood was dumped there by my arborist friend. These are pics from his property. We try to get the wood as close as possible to
> where it's going to be cut/split/ stored.
> 
> For the last 14 years I've been his designated cutter/splitter/stacker. In return I get all the wood I want.





One day in the not too distant future, I'll have my own firewood area on our Idaho property


----------



## mountainguyed67

stihlaficionado said:


> One day in the not too distant future, I'll have my own firewood area on our Idaho property



On a hill? Only a level area here and there? Our Sierra place is that way.


----------



## stihlaficionado

mountainguyed67 said:


> On a hill? Only a level area here and there? Our Sierra place is that way.




Three tiers of property. The pic is the second tier, rolling contour, about 1.8 acres. The bottom part, the third tier, is flat, heavily forested.
In 2017 we had the pad excavated to give the architect a better idea of the dimensions. He also smoothed out the entrance road
a bit, cleared a place for the electric box & meter & moved some of the larger granite pieces off to the side.

The top section is billy goat territory, though I've seen many a deer bound up & down that section.

I can tell you when we visit, we *never* want to go back to Illinois. But we must hang on & finish our time here.


----------



## al-k

I cut up the last of the logs I had piled
I saw on here were someone else had done this, liked it so I tried.


----------



## FinnKamp

As I was on vacation today, I did this. Birch and spruce of course.


I also tried my new tool.. to cut seasoned plum tree branches. Which are superb BBQ and smoking wood


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Got a lot done today.

Found a crows nest in an ash tree, not sure how I feel about it.



Then I got some pallets laid down for more stacks of firewood and brought a few transport box loads over.





Here is said box loaded up with spruce





Everything is a pain to get at on the back end of that tractor. Here is the hydraulic oil intake:


And here is the fuel intake:




I then cut off a load of old stumps and brought them over to.







After that I bucked up a couple of ash logs and got the wood into the shed for next winter.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin




----------



## MNGuns

Not a bad day in the ole wood lot. Working thru a pile of oak rounds I had cut in the winter. Good chance I'm going to have to breakdown and buy a conveyor. Seems keeping wood clear of the SS is a constant chore and I need to build up as my room is getting short on supply.


----------



## al-k

I now have all the wood split I had down. Only have about 60 more trees to do.lol 
I also filled 3 out of 12 of the boxes I made for next year. About a 1/3 cord in each box.


----------



## Sledneck_77

Out back the other day doing a bit of splitting with my boy. So glad he is learning to stack. The racks are key so I can just split and feed him. Have a great weekend everyone and stay safe!


----------



## al-k

Sledneck_77 said:


> Out back the other day doing a bit of splitting with my boy. So glad he is learning to stack. The racks are key so I can just split and feed him. Have a great weekend everyone and stay safe!
> View attachment 811635
> View attachment 811636
> View attachment 811637


You are so lucky to have help stacking, I dislike that part the most.


----------



## SS396driver

My three kids are without jobs . Their going to help me with firewood I'm paying them as I would any worker. I'll get about 20 cords done in a few days


----------



## Deleted member 150358

al-k said:


> I cut up the last of the logs I had piledView attachment 811121
> I saw on here were someone else had done this, liked it so I tried. View attachment 811124


That turned out great!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Cowboy254 said:


> forest red gum is also 12kN.



Our live oak seems to be about 14.2 kN, making it the hardest I’ve cut. I thought manzanita was hard, it’s less than half.


----------



## SS396driver

Three days of rain rest of week looks dreary and running out of things to do inside . Finished the kitchen light yesterday.


----------



## al-k

Got a half cord stacked before the rain this morning.
Did I mention I hate stacking wood. LOL


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Another storage area I have.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Another storage area I have.



It’s so wet there that your firewood gets the guest room?


----------



## MNGuns

Blocked up some willow rounds I had dumped on me in the fall. Had to cut the rounds short then noodle em as this was rounds from just above the stump. I suppose if it ever dries I will feed it to either the boiler or the fire pit. Likely not much good for anything else and even free not worthy of the effort.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

mountainguyed67 said:


> It’s so wet there that your firewood gets the guest room?



It's a really good drying room. I leave the door wide open when I'm at home if it's not raining. That stuff has only been in there since December and some of it is ready to burn already. It can turn into a kiln in there if the sun is shining.


----------



## Lee192233

Here's one part of my wood storage system. About 3 cords in here. Also have my helper with me.


----------



## al-k

Four more boxes filled


----------



## bigshow

My woodshed 16x18


----------



## bigshow

New carport and wood splitting area.


----------



## bigshow

Homemade splitter. Powered by an 1952 wisconsin single cylinder


----------



## al-k

All filled. Now I need to make a few more for spars.


----------



## rilo_1970

Been practicing social distancing a lot in the woods lately LOL!


----------



## Lee192233

Another three cords in here. Got about six cords split and stacked. Good for about 2 years. I'd like to get enough up so it can season for 18 months or more before burning. Stay safe everyone!

Lee


----------



## al-k

Started up a new log pile today.View attachment 813700


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Well that picture is blurry enough to be a Sasquatch sighting.


----------



## Philbert

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Well that picture is blurry enough to be a Sasquatch sighting.





Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 150358

MNGuns said:


> Blocked up some willow rounds I had dumped on me in the fall. Had to cut the rounds short then noodle em as this was rounds from just above the stump. I suppose if it ever dries I will feed it to either the boiler or the fire pit. Likely not much good for anything else and even free not worthy of the effort.


Sposed to make the best black powder.


----------



## SS396driver

Stacked some more yesterday with my son. About 10 cord stacked not all yesterday but I have about 5 more to stack and at least 10 to split


----------



## SS396driver

Also found this in the dirt near my barn dragging wood with the bota must have cought the loop and pulled it out enough to see it was about 6 inches under. Looks to be hand forged. Maybe from a door or gate


----------



## al-k

I fell a couple more trees and put them in the log pile. A couple oaks and three small maple.

better pics today. lol


----------



## rarefish383

Started cleaning up the wood pile yesterday.


----------



## SS396driver

al-k said:


> I fell a couple more trees and put them in the log pile. A couple oaks and three small maple.View attachment 814325
> View attachment 814328
> better pics today. lol


Nice load but I'm more interested in the square body in the background.


----------



## rarefish383

SS396driver said:


> Nice load but I'm more interested in the square body in the background.


You would have liked the 72 4X4, two tone Blue and White C20 that sat down the road from me. I moved in here in 87 and the truck sat till last year.I was told it was an old guy and he wouldn't sell it. If he was old then, he would have to be really old now. I was wondering if he passed when it disappeared last year.


----------



## al-k

SS396driver said:


> Nice load but I'm more interested in the square body in the background.


74 k10 6" lift on 35s bought it in 1978. Its had a couple of paint jobs and I stopped driving it in 94. Still thinking about 1 more restoration with maybe a 427 small block this time. Has a 350 in her now with dart heads. Old pic of her after paint in 92 .lol Long time ago.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I love those old american pick ups. They look so much nicer than newer ones. imo.


----------



## SS396driver

al-k said:


> 74 k10 6" lift on 35s bought it in 1978. Its had a couple of paint jobs and I stopped driving it in 94. Still thinking about 1 more restoration with maybe a 427 small block this time. Has a 350 in her now with dart heads. Old pic of her after paint in 92 .lol Long time ago.View attachment 815457


Keep her going . I have a slant nose a flat and a square . Love the old trucks


----------



## DoB

I'm almost finished for the season.....I have another half day or so of splitting and tarping left but it's supposed to rain for the next 5 days


----------



## SS396driver

Started splitting some elm today . Sucks long stringy fibers have to push it thru with another log to completely split, that's if its smaller than the wedge .sucks. if its bigger you have to flip it and do it again. Did I mention it sucks .


----------



## cat10ken

I am thinking that is rock elm as white (American) elm doesn't have the dark center.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Started splitting some elm today . Sucks long stringy fibers have to push it thru with another log to completely split, that's if its smaller than the wedge .sucks. if its bigger you have to flip it and do it again. Did I mention it sucks . View attachment 815653
> View attachment 815654



I’ve split wood like that. I don’t remember what type it was, maybe live oak. I’d split the whole log, but every piece was still connected. I would finish it with the saw, or I put some in the firewood stacks like that. By the time it dried, it would just break.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Spruce can be a bit like that near the but. Really spongy and fibrous.


----------



## Ronaldo

SS396driver said:


> Started splitting some elm today . Sucks long stringy fibers have to push it thru with another log to completely split, that's if its smaller than the wedge .sucks. if its bigger you have to flip it and do it again. Did I mention it sucks . View attachment 815653
> View attachment 815654


Sucks indeed, but it does burn really well and all those fibers light up quickly when thrown in the firebox...

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Ronaldo said:


> Sucks indeed, but it does burn really well and all those fibers light up quickly when thrown in the firebox...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


I have burned American elm but it was standing dead for years . Hard but split on the hydrolic splitter just fine.


----------



## Multifaceted

Got everything split and stacked before Easter. I gave away (donated) a lot Ash rounds but kept enough to put up another 2-3 cords. Currently 8 cords, or 3 years worth of firewood. White Ash, Black Cherry, Red Oak, and Black Locust.


----------



## Philbert

Nice looking saw, and clean, organized work area!

Philbert


----------



## Multifaceted

Philbert said:


> Nice looking saw, and clean, organized work area!
> 
> Philbert



Thank you, sir! Woodyard was looking a wretched mess for several months, but with the mild weather and extra daylight hours I've been able to clean it all up. The saw is work in progress, it's a first gen 10-10, rebuilt the fuel line/filter and carburetor, but it's still finicky. I'd say maybe 75% reliable at this point, but she's sure fun to run for a little saw! Not bad for a saw that's older than me.


----------



## moresnow

SS396driver said:


> Started splitting some elm today . Sucks long stringy fibers have to push it thru with another log to completely split, that's if its smaller than the wedge .sucks. if its bigger you have to flip it and do it again. Did I mention it sucks . View attachment 815653
> View attachment 815654


Hmmm? Elm? Ours does not have the different colors like what you have pictured. Interesting.


----------



## farmer steve

Multifaceted said:


> Thank you, sir! Woodyard was looking a wretched mess for several months, but with the mild weather and extra daylight hours I've been able to clean it all up. The saw is work in progress, it's a first gen 10-10, rebuilt the fuel line/filter and carburetor, but it's still finicky. I'd say maybe 75% reliable at this point, but she's sure fun to run for a little saw! Not bad for a saw that's older than me.


Is that the saw you got at the GTG? Glad to see ya got it running.


----------



## Plowboy83

SS396driver said:


> Started splitting some elm today . Sucks long stringy fibers have to push it thru with another log to completely split, that's if its smaller than the wedge .sucks. if its bigger you have to flip it and do it again. Did I mention it sucks . View attachment 815653
> View attachment 815654


That’s almost as ugly as some of the eucalyptus I just split


----------



## timber_horse

Last firewood load this year.

This is our woodyard. My mate and me.


We use alder and birch witch is the most common hardwood around here. Also some softwood but not much.
Reason we use wood sacks is it makes it easyer to transport and store when its dry.
We only make firewood for our own consumption, the wood prosessor is a Jappa 700 (old but good) powerd by a Zetor 6711.


Logging is done with tractor and winch and only in winter time. Trees are a bit smaler over here, so we mostly use saws in the 40-50 cc range.


----------



## rarefish383

Multifaceted said:


> Got everything split and stacked before Easter. I gave away (donated) a lot Ash rounds but kept enough to put up another 2-3 cords. Currently 8 cords, or 3 years worth of firewood. White Ash, Black Cherry, Red Oak, and Black Locust.


I'm going to have to sneak up there, I don't remember the yellow saw.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

timber_horse said:


> Last firewood load this year.
> 
> This is our woodyard. My mate and me.
> View attachment 816109
> 
> We use alder and birch witch is the most common hardwood around here. Also some softwood but not much.
> Reason we use wood sacks is it makes it easyer to transport and store when its dry.
> We only make firewood for our own consumption, the wood prosessor is a Jappa 700 (old but good) powerd by a Zetor 6711.
> View attachment 816110
> 
> Logging is done with tractor and winch and only in winter time. Trees are a bit smaler over here, so we mostly use saws in the 40-50 cc range.
> 
> View attachment 816111



How does your alder burn up there? Ours is on the wetter side of hardwoods.


----------



## timber_horse

It burns god but fast, we prefer the birch. But there is to little birch and to much alder.
The deal with the land ovner is that we take almost al the hardwood and leave spruce and fire.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Silver fir? That burns okay but only okay.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Getting ready to run another load of logs. Meanwhile a customer in the background loads his truck and keeps their distance using the self serve option


----------



## siouxindian

Multifaceted said:


> Got everything split and stacked before Easter. I gave away (donated) a lot Ash rounds but kept enough to put up another 2-3 cords. Currently 8 cords, or 3 years worth of firewood. White Ash, Black Cherry, Red Oak, and Black Locust.


that is bad ass. this bad ass means very good very very good.


----------



## timber_horse

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Silver fir? That burns okay but only okay.



My bad.
No Silver fir (abies alba) around here, mostly _Norway Spruce_ (_*Picea abies)*_ , Pine (_*Pinus sylvestris)*_ and some planted Lodgepole pine.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Ah okay. Yeah I thought you guys had mostly spruce. Here we have a LOT of Sitka Spruce. Doesnt burn great but it burns none the less.


----------



## timber_horse

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Ah okay. Yeah I thought you guys had mostly spruce. Here we have a LOT of Sitka Spruce. Doesnt burn great but it burns none the less.


Sitka is common on our coats line. Planted for vind protection some 60-70 years ago. Payed for by the norwegian government.
Today sitka is not "allowed" and they use millions to take it down. Also payed for by the government. 
Many think this is wrong use of tax money since it grows well in this type of climate (wet and windy) and makes god wind protection.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

People have very mixed feelings towards sitka here too. I cant say I like seeing it being planted.


----------



## CatMan Fetters

Gentlemen, instead of buying tarps to cover your firewood stacks I would encourage you to find a lumber yard that receives shipments on semi’s to see about using the covering they use to protect their wood. The lumber yard I go to rolls it up and let’s me have it for free! Just Sayin.


----------



## Multifaceted

farmer steve said:


> Is that the saw you got at the GTG? Glad to see ya got it running.



It sure is! Thanks to @kuhndog for hooking me up with it! He told me it was to start with some ether, so I took her home, cleaner her up, pulled the old felt fuel "filter" and cut an 1/8" off the end and stuck it back on. With some coaxing it was able to start reliably, but tuning the carb was like trying to walk up an escalator backwards. Ended up putting a modern fuel filter on it, new fuel line, and rebuilt the carb with new kit, and spark plug. Found a handle guard to replace the missing one and then put a set of bucking spikes on it, then put a new 20" bar on it. The old 18" needs to be re-profiled, the grooves are pretty worn down and several areas. She cuts good now, though sometimes has some trouble on a cold start. Can't find air filters for these anymore, so I just clean it with mild soapy water, rinse and then let dry.



rarefish383 said:


> I'm going to have to sneak up there, I don't remember the yellow saw.



It's a fairly new acquisition, the oldest, but the coolest saw I own. Hey @rarefish383 — I've got a makeshift throwing gallery up. Was chucking a cheapo 3.5 lb double bit at it with good success. Was about to cut the handle down to 25" until it snapped off during a throw...


----------



## Northerner

I don’t have the quality of firewood u guys down south do, but when I find a couple of nice dry standing spruce I consider it a decent score. Was logging a few milling spruce and happened to see these. Be nice for next winter.


----------



## Multifaceted

Northerner said:


> I don’t have the quality of firewood u guys down south do, but when I find a couple of nice dry standing spruce I consider it a decent score. Was logging a few milling spruce and happened to see these. Be nice for next winter.
> View attachment 816575



Paging @dancan — I hear that Spruce ain't so bad. Mostly pitch pine rounds these parts, but I've burned some hemlock before and it was pretty good fuel!


----------



## FinnKamp

Trimmed the apple tree today.. not too fancy because she'll be the next victim in November.


I also erected fence posts yesterday as you can see in the background


----------



## FinnKamp

Northerner said:


> I don’t have the quality of firewood u guys down south do, but when I find a couple of nice dry standing spruce I consider it a decent score. Was logging a few milling spruce and happened to see these. Be nice for next winter.


Here in Scandinavia we can just ignore all the "no softwood" -talk. Spruce is just fine everywhere I use it: in masonry stoves (we have three of them), in cookstove and in the sauna. It does not take 36 months to dry, is readily available and keeps the chimney clean... so I burn it.

I'd love to burn oak or something like that, but the problem is we don't have them. Or actually we do have a single oak on our property. But its diameter is around 6 inches measuring from just above the ground level. No mountains of oak firewood in sight, eh?


----------



## Northerner

got a good start on splitting the tamarack today. Some splits ok but the 6-8” stuff that's twisted is pretty tough going for the fiskars.


----------



## woodfarmer

Got my helper away from the PS4 for an hour or so today


----------



## mountainguyed67

FinnKamp said:


> Trimmed the apple tree today.. not too fancy because she'll be the next victim in November.
> View attachment 816786



Looks like you did a felling cut v, or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## SS396driver

FinnKamp said:


> Here in Scandinavia we can just ignore all the "no softwood" -talk. Spruce is just fine everywhere I use it: in masonry stoves (we have three of them), in cookstove and in the sauna. It does not take 36 months to dry, is readily available and keeps the chimney clean... so I burn it.
> 
> I'd love to burn oak or something like that, but the problem is we don't have them. Or actually we do have a single oak on our property. But its diameter is around 6 inches measuring from just above the ground level. No mountains of oak firewood in sight, eh?


I have burned spruce and pine as long as its dry not a problem. Guess from my area you can pick and choose . If I'm going to spend a few days cutting and splitting it's going to be oak ,maple or hickory first . Other day we were walking the far side if the property and picked up about 5 pounds of hickory nuts. Set out on the charcoal it's a nice treat. I only cut dead or dangerous trees . Most I cut are blow downs. Trees can give a lot more than heat, this year I made 4 gallons of maple syrup. Same trees i have been harvesting sap from for 12 years


----------



## CaseyForrest

Turned out to be a nice day. Restaged our processing area and started filling pallets.


----------



## FinnKamp

mountainguyed67 said:


> Looks like you did a felling cut v, or is that an optical illusion?



It's an optical illusion. There was a larger branch which I had to cut above my shoulder line, so it looks a bit ugly. Maybe I'll trim it with a ladder some day.


----------



## svk

Here’s what’s left of last years wood and the start to this year’s


----------



## avason

I've been home since the 13th of March. For once in 15 years, I'm actually cutting wood for next year! Still burning buy actually cutting for next year. I've been playing catch up since August because of a broken knee. Splitting area is messy but I'm getting things done. Stay Well Everyone!!


----------



## CatMan Fetters

Took the boys out yesterday for some exercise, 550MKII, and New 562XP.


----------



## avason

Is that a beech? I really like burning beech. Haven’t burned it in a while but from what I remember, it splits nicely.


----------



## Ronaldo

CatMan Fetters said:


> Took the boys out yesterday for some exercise, 550MKII, and New 562XP.View attachment 817214
> View attachment 817215
> View attachment 817216


You liking the 550 MKII? Thoughts on it?


----------



## CatMan Fetters

Ronaldo said:


> You liking the 550 MKII? Thoughts on it?


I love both of the saws, I run 40 to 1 non-ethanol, Honda HP2 oil in these babies , And they just run like nobody’s business!


----------



## CatMan Fetters

avason said:


> Is that a beech? I really like burning beech. Haven’t burned it in a while but from what I remember, it splits nicely.


Beech and hard maple!


----------



## Jere39

This Red Oak fell during a bit of wind a couple weeks ago. I had already split and move the bottom meat of the tree, was back for a last load of the top:


----------



## mountainguyed67

svk said:


> Here’s what’s left of last years wood and the start to this year’s
> 
> View attachment 817168
> View attachment 817170



Is this at the undisclosed location? You have a firewood area at both places?


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is this at the undisclosed location? You have a firewood area at both places?


Yes, this is my house where we have a boiler, fireplace, and fire pit. The pics last weekend were at the cabin. Just sauna and fire pit there.


----------



## woodfarmer

That’s a lot of wood for a 60cc saw


----------



## stihlaficionado

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Getting ready to run another load of logs. Meanwhile a customer in the background loads his truck and keeps their distance using the self serve option
> 
> View attachment 816234


What brand of processor is that? That is Yuge! What's the capability of this machine?


----------



## mountainguyed67

stihlaficionado said:


> That is Yuge!



What’s this then?


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

stihlaficionado said:


> What brand of processor is that? That is Yuge! What's the capability of this machine?


Its a 2014 model, Hakki Pilki Easy 37. Its one of their smaller units but it fully hydraulic with joystick controls for cutting and blade adjustment. Spittler ram is automatic upon the chain bar returning to the up position. Pretty quick, about 6 sec or less to go out and come back. Can take up to a 15-16" log. With the wife and I, we can do about a cord an hour. If it was good straight large logs, probably could do it in 45 min or a bit less. If we had a 3 rd person loading the deck, I could easily do a cord every 30 minutes. I picked it up used in Dec 2019. It only had one owner who put about 100 cord through it.


----------



## stihlaficionado

mountainguyed67 said:


> What’s this then?



Er...Yuger


----------



## CaseyForrest

I think if I can double this, I’ll be set for a long while.


----------



## Cowboy254

Yes you will. 

If I had a log pile like that, it'd be full of snakes and spiders. I remember you liked this guy.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes you will.
> 
> If I had a log pile like that, it'd be full of snakes and spiders. I remember you liked this guy.
> 
> View attachment 818407



That’s not right.


----------



## stihl023/5

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes you will.
> 
> If I had a log pile like that, it'd be full of snakes and spiders. I remember you liked this guy.
> 
> View attachment 818407


That would die


----------



## Cowboy254

Oh yeah, that's right  . 



CaseyForrest said:


> Oh HELL no. Burn it right there.



Funny how things stick in your mind sometimes. That was 2016.


----------



## SS396driver

Cowboy254 said:


> Yes you will.
> 
> If I had a log pile like that, it'd be full of snakes and spiders. I remember you liked this guy.
> 
> View attachment 818407


These guys come out of mine . Mostly small ones but from time to time an adult like this is in there . Most likely looking for mice


----------



## stihl023/5

SS396driver said:


> These guys come out of mine . Mostly small ones but from time to time an adult like this is in there . Most likely looking for mice View attachment 818555


Oh hell no


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

We dont have snakes or big/poisonous spiders in Ireland. Thank God.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> We dont have snakes ... in Ireland



What keeps the rodents in check?

My surname is Irish, but even my grandparents didn’t know when our ancestors came to America. So I really don’t know much about what goes on in Ireland. Same with my wife, on all of this.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Foxes, cats, dogs, birds, fish and of course humans.


----------



## Plowboy83

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> We dont have snakes or big/poisonous spiders in Ireland. Thank God.


What part of Ireland are you from? One of these years I want to go there and see it. All of my family immigrated from Ireland. It sure looks beautiful


----------



## thewoodlands

After the not so bad winds a few days ago, I decided that the trails would get checked, not a thing down on the trails I checked.

I went back to this Maple (I'm thinking Sugar) that the top was blown out of last year, about seven rounds weren't worth a chit. I split everything that was good and then stacked it with some Ash, I have some smaller rounds of Ash in the woods that I'll finish off the stack with.


----------



## svk

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> We dont have snakes in Ireland. Thank St. Patrick!


Fixed it for you


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Good day for splitting.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally felled a bunch of Ash today, five trees. The first was the biggest and the rest will be nice to work with, I did finish bucking up the first one.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Plowboy83 said:


> What part of Ireland are you from? One of these years I want to go there and see it. All of my family immigrated from Ireland. It sure looks beautiful





svk said:


> Fixed it for you



I'm from county Roscommon. About 30 miles from the border and 19 miles from the Atlantic. 200 miles from Dublin.


----------



## al-k

Well I didn't get much done but I did get out. It's been cold wet and windy all week it seems. I got this little bit cut split and stacked.


----------



## al-k

Today I did some clean up and filled my kindling box for next year with scraps from splitting.
Four buckets of bark raked up.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had four Ash down from yesterday, I bucked up three today and rolled them down the hill. Not all rounds are in the pictures, after I get my next 16 foot area leveled off I'll start s & s.


----------



## thewoodlands

A porcupine did this years ago and the last two or three years it didn't have any leaves so I'll give my knees a break from working on the side of a hill and get this tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## avason

Might as well take a pick of my supply chain. Been at my FIL’ s at least 5 days a week since this convid 19 started. Of course we are doing the social distancing. Last pic is of him. 80 years old. He Had shoulder surgery back in January and he is still going strong.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

thewoodlands said:


> A porcupine did this years ago and the last two or three years it didn't have any leaves so I'll give my knees a break from working on the side of a hill and get this tomorrow if it doesn't rain.



Rubbing itself up against the tree? Horses are b4stards for that too.


----------



## Philbert

avason said:


> Might as well take a pick of my supply chain.
> View attachment 819484


Nice woods. Not leaving much of an escape route in that last photo.

Philbert


----------



## Lee192233

Got another face cord of ash split. I think that about does it for me. Now on to the other projects around here.


----------



## dancan

Northerner said:


> I don’t have the quality of firewood u guys down south do, but when I find a couple of nice dry standing spruce I consider it a decent score. Was logging a few milling spruce and happened to see these. Be nice for next winter.
> View attachment 816575



Dead standing spruce , all but the bottom few feet are ready to burn same day !


----------



## thewoodlands

I had planned to fell this down the trail I came up on so I felled two Ironwood in the way but after giving the Beech another look it had a natural lean to the west so that's where I felled it.

Pictures 0208 & 09 are the Beech I felled, 0210 & 0211 is another Beech I noticed before I was leaving that will come down, 0213 is the Ironwood, 0214 & 15 are some of the Beech rounds and the last three are coming down from up top where I was cutting.


----------



## thewoodlands

Last pic.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I'm guessing ironwood is very hard?


----------



## thewoodlands

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I'm guessing ironwood is very hard?


It's a high btu would but I usually only take the damaged trees, since certain creatures in our woods feed off that tree we usually leave the healthy ones standing.

The oldtimers here call it hardhack and others ironwood but this is the name of the tree.





Division of Forestry


The Division of Forestry promotes and applies management for the sustainable use and protection of Ohio’s private and public forest lands.




forestry.ohiodnr.gov


----------



## al-k

thewoodlands said:


> 0213 is the Ironwood


Is that white oak?


----------



## thewoodlands

al-k said:


> Is that white oak?


The stuff in the trailer is American Hophornbeam or Ironwood and the tree I felled was Beech. The only Oak on both our properties are some Red Oak I planted years back, by the time they're big enough......I'll be planted.





Division of Forestry


The Division of Forestry promotes and applies management for the sustainable use and protection of Ohio’s private and public forest lands.




forestry.ohiodnr.gov


----------



## thewoodlands

Here are the pictures of the beech I split today. Picture 0220 is getting setup, 0222,0223 and 0226 are three beech that will be felled, 0225 and 0229 is the beech split and 0228 is what I need to buck up.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I have heard of Hornbeam, but never seen one.


----------



## svk

Supposedly it grows up here but I’ve only seen ironwood in upstate NY. There’s a small amount on the children’s camp land. One area on the top of the hill is almost pure ironwood and it tapers off on the hillside back into the mix of ash and elm. 

The only common hardwood I’ve yet to find on their acreage is shagbark.


----------



## SS396driver

Moved around some ash today . Been doing some testosterone supplements seems to be working  . Wont be needing the kubota anymore..


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled three more Beech today, I promised the wife that I would cook some Braciole so the splitting will have to wait. I'm hoping we get three face cord out of all the Beech from this area.


----------



## DoB

I'm finished for the season....I have no idea what ended up with cords wise but should be plenty to get me thru next season and part of the following


----------



## svk

DoB said:


> I'm finished for the season....I have no idea what ended up with cords wise but should be plenty to get me thru next season and part of the following
> View attachment 820419
> View attachment 820420


Well done. I’ve got at least 20 cords to do. 25 would be better.


----------



## thewoodlands

DoB said:


> I'm finished for the season....I have no idea what ended up with cords wise but should be plenty to get me thru next season and part of the following
> View attachment 820419
> View attachment 820420


Nice work @DoB , if I may ask, how far north are you?


----------



## FinnKamp

SS396driver said:


> Moved around some ash today . Been doing some testosterone supplements seems to be working . Wont be needing the kubota anymore.. View attachment 820325



Now, that's some attitude  Belt and suspenders at the same time


----------



## SS396driver

FinnKamp said:


> Now, that's some attitude  Belt and suspenders at the same time



The belt holds the suspenders.

This is the log I was lifting  never had the bark peel off so perfectly


----------



## SS396driver

The dump trailer really helps for bucking . Partial dump cut then dump again


----------



## CaseyForrest

Well.... If this BK Princess continues on the track its on, I can comfortably say Ive easily just cut my wood usage in half.

24 hour burn on not quite a full load and the house only dropped 1 degree. Plenty of unburnt wood in the box to get another load going. It was very windy today with wind chills in the 20's. Wind usually sucks the heat out of our house pretty quick.

Gonna sell the King if anyone is looking. Its still in the crate.


----------



## dancan

SS396driver said:


> Moved around some ash today . Been doing some testosterone supplements seems to be working  . Wont be needing the kubota anymore.. View attachment 820325


Cut a few cookies and PL Premium them back in .
Throw that up on your shoulder and one hand that to the store .
I guarantee that people will keep their social distance ,,, and then some Lol


----------



## DoB

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @DoB , if I may ask, how far north are you?


I live in Adams - Jefferson County


----------



## dancan

Meanwhile , somewhere in Australia 








https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-tuesday-edition-1.5539721/prickles-the-sheep-comes-home-after-7-years-with-glorious-unsheared-fleece-1.5539871



Looks like he has a long handled Husqvarna felling lever on the right lol


----------



## avason

I am getting there...When I start building this end wall I know I am getting close. Mostly red oak with the ocassionall sprinkle of white oak and black birch.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was a cold morning (17.2) but the sun was strong so I took the splitter up to split the beech....done.

The first four pictures are of the first rounds I split, 0249 is the part of the mess I cleaned up so I could haul the splitter down to the last rounds, 0250 is after the cleanup, 0252 is after I split the rounds that were left and the last picture is more beech I'll need to buck up and that will be a new trail to the main trail.

I'm hoping we get two face cord out of all the beech that is split.


----------



## FinnKamp

The best part of the April here is..NO moisture! Temperatures are also getting better, I think it was 14C/57F yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands

FinnKamp said:


> The best part of the April here is..NO moisture! Temperatures are also getting better, I think it was 14C/57F yesterday.


I took a reading like that once until everyone told me you take it on the split side and not the end.


----------



## MNGuns

Got a couple of loads of fill hauled in to level out and expand my work area. Expecting some more in the near future. Shaping up nicely.


----------



## avason

How do you get those rounds on that splitter? great view by the way...Nice!


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Finally got around to pulling some windfall out of the woods. This stuff had been planted on bog so it's only possible to get down there after a long dry spell.


----------



## MNGuns

avason said:


> How do you get those rounds on that splitter? great view by the way...Nice!




Lol, if they get too big I will noodle them but if it gets on the beam the splitter will do the rest.


----------



## djones

This is the start of the day on Thursday. Can't let a sunny day go by shopping when I can have fun splitting.



Six or seven rounds like these fill my trailer in no time. There's still more like these in the stack but I'm cutting it down slowly. I can sit on my stump, turn on my bluetooth headset and enjoy some tunes while the neighbors point at the old man singing Beatles songs.


----------



## avason

@djones 
I have the same splitter...it basically can split anything I throw its way. If that engine fails, don't be afraid to use one of those Predator engines.
Glad to see someone else burning pine.


----------



## djones

avason said:


> @djones
> I have the same splitter...it basically can split anything I throw its way. If that engine fails, don't be afraid to use one of those Predator engines.
> Glad to see someone else burning pine.


That is the second motor. I bought it used and the 8hp motor was damaged so I put a 5 1/2 B&S on it and it's done me good. The motor came off a water pump and was a perfect fit. I have about 7 cord split and stacked and about that much more to block up and split of just pine. Maybe 3 cord of hardwood to split yet to fill the wood shed.


----------



## CaseyForrest

When you have to resize all of your already split wood to fit the new stove....


----------



## MNGuns

avason said:


> @djones
> I have the same splitter...it basically can split anything I throw its way. If that engine fails, don't be afraid to use one of those Predator engines.
> Glad to see someone else burning pine.


I have a Northern Tool chinese clone engine on my SS now. Paid $89 for it a year ago. Changed the oil once and felt dirty doing that. Like to see an American manufacturer produce the same as I' prefer to keep my dollar here.


----------



## SS396driver

CaseyForrest said:


> When you have to resize all of your already split wood to fit the new stove....


Sucks dont it. I had to do the same


----------



## Philbert

CaseyForrest said:


> When you have to resize all of your already split wood to fit the new stove....





SS396driver said:


> Sucks dont it. I had to do the same


Just need the right tools for the job!


Philbert


----------



## homemade

Bummer.


----------



## SS396driver

Philbert said:


> Just need the right tools for the job!
> 
> 
> Philbert



Nice but I'll bet that its pricey . Wasnt all that hard to cut down 5 cords just sucked that I had to. My old stove took 24 inch new one max is 21


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Working my way through some more spruce. All windfall again.
The included branches make splitting the heartwood harder than it needs to be. But it's a good workout.


----------



## mountainguyed67

What part of Ireland are you in?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

North West.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Another pile I have going. It's comprised of 1 noble fir tree, two sitka spruce trees and a couple of ash limbs on top.
The right side is lobsided because of odd length pieces.











These are the bottom pieces of the spruce. Splitting these is a pain because they were growing right on the edge of the forest and have a lot of big included branches. I think I will have to put them through the splitter.


----------



## Philbert

I'm exhausted just from looking at you guys' pictures!

Philbert


----------



## thewoodlands

This beech should've been stacked days ago so today I got off my lazy arse and stacked four loads. With what is left in the woods, I'm thinking we'll get our two face cord if not more.

Before I started on the beech I checked the fluid levels on the 4540 and all were good. I used the tractor to move some chips that were used to level off an area that will hold two face cord of ash once I get it split.


----------



## Plowboy83

thewoodlands said:


> This beech should've been stacked days ago so today I got off my lazy arse and stacked four loads. With what is left in the woods, I'm thinking we'll get our two face cord if not more.
> 
> Before I started on the beech I checked the fluid levels on the 4540 and all were good. I used the tractor to move some chips that were used to level off an area that will hold two face cord of ash once I get it split.


Looks good


----------



## thewoodlands

Plowboy83 said:


> Looks good


Thanks @Plowboy83 , it's my wifes favorite firewood so it didn't take her long to check the new stack out. I usually take the wind damaged trees so the firewood isn't the best but she gave a thumbs up on the quality.


----------



## homemade

Timber


----------



## MNGuns

Added more today. Not sure how much on this pile but it's getting up there. Hammock conveniently located for breaks as needed


----------



## KiwiBro

Splitting perfectly sized rounds today.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

full chizel said:


> But how do you keep them from getting them? Thats the problem.





MNGuns said:


> Added more today. Not sure how much on this pile but it's getting up there. Hammock conveniently located for breaks as needed
> 
> View attachment 823048
> View attachment 823049
> View attachment 823050
> View attachment 823052




I accidentally caught a couple of dear in one of those hammocks.


----------



## svk

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I accidentally caught a couple of* dear* in one of those hammocks.


Do tell.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

FFS lol.
DEER!


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> FFS lol.
> DEER!



Maybe he meant the two legged kind.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

An acre's worth of Noble Fir that I cleared in September-October. I worked around the ash trees and a couple of nice fir trees that I decided to leave.
The wood has dried out quite a bit and so has the ground, the next couple of weeks are going to be fun!


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Before and after:







It all came down in a storm a couple of years ago. Ground was good and dry lately after the last 4 weeks of sunny and dry weather.

The ground still got dug up pretty good though, it's pure bog underneath.





There is still some windfall down there, but i's no longer blocking the path.




David Brown 1390 made easy work of it for only 60HP.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Here is some of the wood we cut and stacked down there, mostly spruce but with some ash thrown in.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished the two face cord stack of Beech today with more spits still in the woods, I'm thinking about felling three more Beech before everything gets green.

We have a bunch of damaged American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) not far from the Beech so I took three damaged trees with more rounds in the woods.


----------



## Ronaldo

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Here is some of the wood we cut and stacked down there, mostly spruce but with some ash thrown in.
> 
> View attachment 823258
> View attachment 823259
> View attachment 823260
> View attachment 823261


You have been busy. The wood looks good!

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Here is some of the wood we cut and stacked down there, mostly spruce but with some ash thrown in.
> 
> View attachment 823258
> View attachment 823259
> View attachment 823260
> View attachment 823261


Do you guys still burn peat, in Ireland?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Working on splitting the black oak I brought home last time, it puts off a nice aroma once it’s split. 




This will fill in the last middle row.



Oak is more scarce, that’s why we have more softwoods.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

95custmz said:


> Do you guys still burn peat, in Ireland?



Yes, people managed to cut and dry loads of it in the last few weeks because we had a heatwave.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

SR


----------



## al-k

I put 3 more trees in the log pile today.


----------



## Ductape

Finally about done cutting my pile of logs. Then on to splitting.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled two more Beech today, one hit the ground and the second Beech had to be dragged out of a small Basswood I thought it would miss.

I'm not sure what type of fighter jets fly out of Fort Drum but it looked like a Raptor F-22 that gave me a little wing flap while going over while I was pondering how to get the Beech down, glad it was ours.

Picture 0271 is the first Beech on the ground, in picture 0273 you can see the fresh dirt from where I dragged it out of the small Basswood. Both are bucked up ready for splitting once the rain and wind pushes through.


----------



## al-k

So today I made a firewood crate for the 30" wood for the shop.It is only 40 with rain so I fired the stove up. Then I did something I haven't done in about 20 years for lunch,cooked a hot dog over the fire in the stove.


----------



## grizz55chev

Storm damage, never left the property.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a few things earlier this morning we did but I was able to clear the back gully (first 2 pics) so the wife can use it for walking and I can get the splitter in there to split some ash.

After the above was done, I went up top where I had felled some Ironwood the other day and grabbed the rest.


----------



## mountainguyed67

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 823845
> Storm damage, never left the property.View attachment 823846



I see I’m not the only cutting California black oak, good score.

When we first got our mountain land, this trailer was already there.


----------



## rarefish383

Just before the covid stuff screwed every thing up. I brought home 6 dump trailer loads of 8' Oak logs. I split and stacked about 3 cords. I also had a dump trailer load of dead White Pine, in between the loads of Oak.. My cousin said he would come get it, so I split it for him, and kind of tossed it on top of one of the piles of logs so he wouldn't have to bend to pick it up. I finished most of the Oak I could get to yesterday. It rained all night and this morning quite hard. This afternoon the rain dropped off, and it was actually nice wood working weather. I took the JD X540 over the hill with the little JD trailer on it. Figured I would bring the pine up on the court where my cousin could get it. I live on the top of a hill with all shale under a little grass. I can usually drive around the yard an hour after it rains. We've had an invasion of Japanese Stilt grass. It's very week rooted. As I drove down the hill the tractor just took off sliding ripping up the Stilt grass. With the rear axle locked I made it up the hill with one small load of Pine. Tearing up grass all the way. I had planned on taking a load of Pine up, dumping a FEL load of noodles on the compost pile, then piling bark on the fire pit, and drinking a beer as the bark burned. Repeat, till I was done, or it got dark. The hill was so sogging wet I got zero done today. Well, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## mountainguyed67

rarefish383 said:


> The hill was so sogging wet I got zero done today. Well, there is always tomorrow.



I also have times I’d rather not tear up the hill, I find some other way to be productive.


----------



## rarefish383

Was having trouble loading the pics. heres the splitting area when we dumped the last load, then almost clean, then today.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

rarefish383 said:


> Just before the covid stuff screwed every thing up. I brought home 6 dump trailer loads of 8' Oak logs. I split and stacked about 3 cords. I also had a dump trailer load of dead White Pine, in between the loads of Oak.. My cousin said he would come get it, so I split it for him, and kind of tossed it on top of one of the piles of logs so he wouldn't have to bend to pick it up. I finished most of the Oak I could get to yesterday. It rained all night and this morning quite hard. This afternoon the rain dropped off, and it was actually nice wood working weather. I took the JD X540 over the hill with the little JD trailer on it. Figured I would bring the pine up on the court where my cousin could get it. I live on the top of a hill with all shale under a little grass. I can usually drive around the yard an hour after it rains. We've had an invasion of Japanese Stilt grass. It's very week rooted. As I drove down the hill the tractor just took off sliding ripping up the Stilt grass. With the rear axle locked I made it up the hill with one small load of Pine. Tearing up grass all the way. I had planned on taking a load of Pine up, dumping a FEL load of noodles on the compost pile, then piling bark on the fire pit, and drinking a beer as the bark burned. Repeat, till I was done, or it got dark. The hill was so sogging wet I got zero done today. Well, there is always tomorrow.



A lot of my land is just pure bog. I often need a few weeks of dry weather to able to get up some hills.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I finished splitting and stacking, it didn’t quite fill the row. I’m supposed to get more oak tomorrow.


----------



## grizz55chev

mountainguyed67 said:


> I see I’m not the only cutting California black oak, good score.
> 
> When we first got our mountain land, this trailer was already there.
> View attachment 823854


 that looks like pine, too bad about the single wide! Bark beetles went through about 3 yrs ago, the view around here has been very dynamic recently!


----------



## mountainguyed67

grizz55chev said:


> that looks like pine



Yes, there were two different points/pictures I responded to. What I just added to my woodpile is black oak.


----------



## thewoodlands

I hauled the splitter up the hills today and split all the rounds I had bucked up. I also have some left from the first four trees I felled split & stacked but I don't think there's enought for another two face.

Attached are some pictures from today, it rained some when I was splitting the second tree today but it didn't last long.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

After 3 inches of rain fell in the last two days, we are back to sunny and warm!

I'm going to split wood tomorrow, but I only have one box left to fill, so I drug out my old chit spreader that I used all the time, back when we grew veggies for sale,






Now that I no longer need the spreader for "that" purpose, I torched the beaters out of it, and will now use it for firewood! So I pulled the spreader over to a garden spot, and let all the leaves and sticks that have collected in it, empty out,






Leaving that "drag chain" in, means that when I'm ready to use the dried firewood, the spreader will self unload it right by the window to my basement!





SR


----------



## MNGuns

Birch all stacked. Man I do not enjoy that job at all. Took the pic from atop a pile of oak. If I get really bored I could stack that...or not.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Need a bigger woodshed? Do you rotate wood into the woodshed so you’re burning from there?


----------



## Philbert

MNGuns said:


> Birch all stacked. Man I do not enjoy that job at all. Took the pic from atop a pile of oak. If I get really bored I could stack that...or not.



Very pretty wood stacks!

Philbert


----------



## thewoodlands

I did some cleanup in this spot where I stacked a face cord of Beech from the last two trees, there's still more up top from the last two trees and even more left from the first five Beech I c/s.

I'll get the Birch rounds out of the area to the left of the Beech I stacked today and stack what is left of the Beech and if I have to, mix some American Hophornbeam in with it to make a full face cord.

After I get this done I'll either be s/s the Ash off the backhill or before that fell another three or four up top so I have more work ready once everything leafs out.


----------



## MNGuns

mountainguyed67 said:


> Need a bigger woodshed? Do you rotate wood into the woodshed so you’re burning from there?


The woodshed holds what I will burn in the shop stove. Lots of end cuts and blocks. The stuff outdoors I will sell in the fall and winter.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ah ha!


----------



## al-k

Made one more box today and filled both of them.First really nice day we had in some time.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Stacking is the best part!


----------



## MNGuns

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Stacking is the best part!


Stacking is the devil.


----------



## KiwiBro

MNGuns said:


> Stacking is the devil.


Agreed.


----------



## derwoodii

chopped up a ton+ of sugar gum blocks yesterday during the brief sunny breaks in between in howling cold rain & still a ton to go...
yeah i dint neat stack it as can wait as dumped 2 years before i move to the pretty ready to go pile..


----------



## thewoodlands

I picked up the splits that were left from the last two Beech I felled (0294) and then went over to the splits left from the first five Beech I felled (0295) and filled the trailer (0296) and stacked it.

I used some Ironwood that I brought off the hill to finish this stack.


----------



## SS396driver

It seems to just never end . I buck and split and there just seems to be more. I haven't scrounged in a couple months been getting calls from the two property owners if I'm coming back . Told them after this situation with covid eases up ,but I did mill some ash today as I finally got to the bottom of the pile. The ash mills much easier than the hickory


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

My thumb met up with a new sharp blade on the sawmill last evening. Just gotta wrap it up and keep going. The boss is on the green chain splitting the kindling.


----------



## SS396driver

Started splitting the rounds from last spring mostly white oak ,black birch and maple . Going to have to noodle some of the big ash rounds this tree was a good 4ft in diameter


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled three Ash today and bucked up two of them.

Picture 0302 is the first Ash, 0307 is the second, 0308 is after I cleaned up the area, 0311 is the third Ash and 0312 is what I'll have to buck up of the third Ash.

It's time I start splitting and stacking the Ash off the backhill first and then the Ash from today.


----------



## mountainguyed67

thewoodlands said:


> and bucked up two of them.



What, we have the same terminology as a New Yucker???


----------



## thewoodlands

mountainguyed67 said:


> What, we have the same terminology as a New Yucker???


Northern New Yorker, a good 10 hours north of NYC.


----------



## mountainguyed67

thewoodlands said:


> Northern New Yorker, a good 10 hours north of NYC.



I didn’t think that state was big enough to take ten hours to go anywhere.


----------



## H-Ranch

mountainguyed67 said:


> I didn’t think that state was big enough to take ten hours to go anywhere.


It probably is, but that may count 4 hours getting out of the city!


----------



## SS396driver

Takes me 5 to 6 hours to go see my step son in Buffalo. I live 2 to 3 hours north of NYC


mountainguyed67 said:


> I didn’t think that state was big enough to take ten hours to go anywhere.





H-Ranch said:


> It probably is, but that may count 4 hours getting out of the city!


----------



## thewoodlands

This is from todays splitting, all the stacked Ash is from the first tree I felled with about five more nice size rounds left. I'm not sure if it will fill out that two face cord stack but it still gave us some good firewood.

I still have three more Ash on the backhill that need s & s along with the three up top.


----------



## mountainguyed67

You put the rows that far apart so the wood will dry faster?


----------



## thewoodlands

mountainguyed67 said:


> You put the rows that far apart so the wood will dry faster?


Yes and so I can get my fat arse between the rows too cover them. There should be 19 - 20 inches between those rows.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Okay, we’ve managed to cover ours by going around it. And it’s very hot and dry here for 4-5 months, so we don’t need to space the rows. If we cut and split wood by May, it’ll burn fine the first winter. Dries out fast. In summer 2018 we had a hundred straight days above 100 degrees. I find it interesting to see what needs to be done in different areas.


----------



## Philbert

derwoodii said:


> chopped up a ton+ of sugar gum blocks yesterday during the brief sunny breaks in between in howling cold rain & still a ton to go...
> yeah i dint neat stack it as can wait as dumped 2 years before i move to the pretty ready to go pile..
> 
> View attachment 824581
> 
> 
> View attachment 824583
> 
> 
> View attachment 824582


I like those vertical Aussie Chopper splitters.

Philbert


----------



## Cowboy254

derwoodii said:


> chopped up a ton+ of sugar gum blocks yesterday during the brief sunny breaks in between in howling cold rain & still a ton to go...
> yeah i dint neat stack it as can wait as dumped 2 years before i move to the pretty ready to go pile..
> 
> View attachment 824581
> 
> 
> View attachment 824583
> 
> 
> View attachment 824582



Sugar gum! I have never come across it but I've read that it is excellent stuff.


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> Started splitting the rounds from last spring mostly white oak ,black birch and maple . Going to have to noodle some of the big ash rounds this tree was a good 4ft in diameter View attachment 825265
> View attachment 825266
> View attachment 825267
> View attachment 825268
> View attachment 825269



I have been removing wattles - a hardwood acacia that is not as good as the local eucalypts for heating - from our property, C/S/S with the intention of burning them for ambiance in the firepit. Most of it has been sitting around for 2-3 years because I burn all the bark, chips, noodles and splitting leftovers in the firepit first. Looks like you have several years supply of firepit fuel there.


----------



## derwoodii

Cowboy254 said:


> Sugar gum! I have never come across it but I've read that it is excellent stuff.




yeah its crazy hard heavy wood if i swing an axe at these rounds will just bounce back 



https://www.thegreenyard.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Firewood-Properties1.pdf



Density Density is the amount of space a mass of firewood occupies, the denser the wood the less space a given mass takes up, or the greater a particular volume of firewood weighs. For example Sugar Gum is about twice as dense as Radiata Pine, so a cubic metre of Sugar Gum weighs approximately 1070kg, while a cubic metre of Pine weighs only about 512kg


----------



## derwoodii

Philbert said:


> I like those vertical Aussie Chopper splitters.
> 
> Philbert




yup me too real back saver as some have log lifters fitted


----------



## Cowboy254

derwoodii said:


> yeah its crazy hard heavy wood if i swing an axe at these rounds will just bounce back
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thegreenyard.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Firewood-Properties1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Density Density is the amount of space a mass of firewood occupies, the denser the wood the less space a given mass takes up, or the greater a particular volume of firewood weighs. For example Sugar Gum is about twice as dense as Radiata Pine, so a cubic metre of Sugar Gum weighs approximately 1070kg, while a cubic metre of Pine weighs only about 512kg



Yes, that's dense-ometer table I use for local species. Believe I might have posted it here once or twice  . Eventually I bought the book that has most of the data in it that that table came from - 'Wood in Australia' by Keith Bootle. Worth getting if you're really interested. 

Our densest species where I am is southern blue gum at around 900kg/m, and I do burn some, but mostly I prefer peppermint at around 800kg/m (blue gum is more ashy). I also like burning a couple of white gum species like manna gum and candlebark that are around 750kg/m but burn very nicely. Density is not all it's cracked up to be, it's all a compromise. I have some yellow and grey box and it is fine for long burns and overnighters but peppermint will also get through the night. I have some yellow box in the shed that was cut two years ago and is still wet in the middle where peppermint that is cut in October will be ready to burn by May. If I had to travel to get wood, I would take the higher BTU box species but since I don't, peppermint is just fine. It also has very little ash so it gets points that way too.


----------



## derwoodii

my fav OZ wood is Blackwood wattle Acacia melanoxylon, sure not as good heat as some gums but its easy to handle easy to hand splits dry fast grows fast


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> I like those vertical Aussie Chopper splitters.





derwoodii said:


> yup me too real back saver as some have log lifters fitted



We have vertical splitters here: mostly horizontal splitters that pivot vertically, but I don't see any in the US market that split on a table like those. *Except for some 'suicide wheel splitters'!


Is it a problem to split rounds that have not been cut square and flat on the ends?

Philbert


----------



## thewoodlands

I split two more loads and almost finished the stack, I never reset the t-post on the right side of the stack so I'll take some of the Ash off of that end and reset the stakes near the end of the splits.

I did get the next stack ready (two face cord) and then moved the splitter out of the gully to a new area. I loaded up the tub with a load of smaller rounds with the intent on s/s them but the wind gust were pretty good so I called it a day.

Picture 0331 is the splitter beam after I cleaned it off with some WD-40 Degreaser, 0332 is the first load, 0333 is the flagpole from the stacking area, 0334 & 0335 is the punky Cherry that is in the middle the gully I don't think I'll touch, 0336 are some damaged birch that need felling (bent over) , 0338 is a load of rounds heading out to the new splitting area at 0339.


----------



## derwoodii

Philbert said:


> We have vertical splitters here: mostly horizontal splitters that pivot vertically, but I don't see any in the US market that split on a table like those. *Except for some 'suicide wheel splitters'!
> 
> 
> Is it a problem to split rounds that have not been cut square and flat on the ends?
> 
> Philbert





i should inform the manufacturer to patent import sell the to US market with low OZ dollar 65 cent s vs 1 US buck you could buy cheaply 

unbalanced chunks do need some effort to stabilize but it rarely much more than bit of wood choke


----------



## Cowboy254

thewoodlands said:


> I split two more loads and almost finished the stack, I never reset the t-post on the right side of the stack so I'll take some of the Ash off of that end and reset the stakes near the end of the splits.
> 
> I did get the next stack ready (two face cord) and then moved the splitter out of the gully to a new area. I loaded up the tub with a load of smaller rounds with the intent on s/s them but the wind gust were pretty good so I called it a day.
> 
> Picture 0331 is the splitter beam after I cleaned it off with some WD-40 Degreaser, 0332 is the first load, 0333 is the flagpole from the stacking area, 0334 & 0335 is the punky Cherry that is in the middle the gully I don't think I'll touch, 0336 are some damaged birch that need felling (bent over) , 0338 is a load of rounds heading out to the new splitting area at 0339.



Beautiful spot you have there, it's easy to see why you spend so much time out doing this stuff. IIRC you don't burn wood inside for heat? Or did I get that wrong?


----------



## thewoodlands

Cowboy254 said:


> Beautiful spot you have there, it's easy to see why you spend so much time out doing this stuff. IIRC you don't burn wood inside for heat? Or did I get that wrong?


We do burn wood for heat inside since 2008-09, we have a Lopi Liberty.

Thanks for the compliment on our lot, our house is on 5.5 acres and just down the road we have 136 acres. We were very luck to get the 136 which is where I usually get our firewood.

Since EAB hit our county over a year ago north of us by 50 plus miles, I started felling the Ash.


----------



## mountainguyed67

thewoodlands said:


> Since EAB hit our county over a year ago north of us by 50 plus miles



What is EAB?


----------



## swm63

mountainguyed67 said:


> What is EAB?


Emerald Ash Borer - Killing pretty much all Ash in America.


----------



## thewoodlands

swm63 said:


> Emerald Ash Borer - Killing pretty much all Ash in America.


If I remember right, it's not killing the Mountain Ash.


----------



## mountainguyed67




----------



## thewoodlands

Since the area where these rounds was pretty tight, I decided to haul the rounds out (3 loads) to the new splitting area and stack it.

Attached are some pictures, near the end of my stacking the wife came out with our dog (Australian Kelpie) we rescued from a kill shelter in another state through Helping Hounds out of Syracuse about three years ago.

Once this last stack is finished. we'll have 53 face cord up.









Helping Hounds Dog Rescue


Helping Hounds Dog Rescue is a 501 (c) (3) non profit organization funded by donations, fundraisers and adoption fees, that works to find forever homes for rescue dogs in the Central New York area.




www.helpinghoundsdogrescue.org


----------



## cat10ken

EAB isn't killing the prickly ash either. Wish it would.


----------



## treebilly

Mountain ash isn’t a true ash tree. At least that’s the reasoning I was given. Different genus or something.


----------



## svk

EAB larva supposedly die at -40. We don’t have it (yet). It’s about 100 miles south of here around Lake Superior where it doesn’t get quite as cold due to lake effect.


----------



## thewoodlands

treebilly said:


> Mountain ash isn’t a true ash tree. At least that’s the reasoning I was given. Different genus or something.


I think that is what the NYS DEC told me too.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split two of the ash trees up top that I felled a few days back.

Picture 0350 is getting setup on the first ash (nice out) 0352 is the ash split,0353 is getting setup on the second ash,0354 it's split and I took 1.5 loads off the hill to finish the stack which was all the splits from the first ash.

It was a crazy weather day, we started out with some sun and some good wind gust with snow, the trees were talking. 

I think that I posted we had 53 face cord up, it's actually 55. The area I'm stacking has 8 face cord stacked but will hold 12 so I'm thinking I'll fell a few more ash and go for the another 4 face.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Jesus it was 20 Celsius here today!
Been moving loads of willow, pictures to come.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Jesus it was 20 Celsius here today!



It‘s 36 Celsius here right now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Been moving loads of willow, pictures to come.



Is your camera still set a month ahead? I saved a few of your woods pictures. They keep getting shuffled to the bottom, because the date they were taken hasn’t come yet.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I dont have a clue what date it's set to, I will check and see.
What will you do with the photos?


----------



## mountainguyed67

I showed my wife, she likes all things Ireland. Her parents both had Irish surnames, and were from an Irish neighborhood in Buffalo, New York.

Plus I save many pictures to get ideas from.


----------



## Jere39

Thought I was finished processing firewood for the year. But, there were several recent storms that brought down Oaks of Opportunity for me. And the Mother's Day weekend temps this morning were in the 20's (F). So, I pulled my log arch out and collected a couple long straight, dead poles to start a new stack:




There in the upper right corner is a glimpse of the most recent oak that was uprooted by wind. Good news, it fell right beside one of my nice level stacking areas. Bad news, it fell in to a thorny mess that will be painful to work through. I usually like to work these areas with about a foot of snow buffer. Not likely anytime soon.

Here is another picture of the tree with my Son up top for some scale:


----------



## Tim Carroll

Woodpile 2.0, finally getting my poo in a group.


----------



## thewoodlands

Yesterday when I cleared some trails of dead pine, I noticed this maple mother nature topped off so I bucked it up today. I also bucked up an ash tree I felled a few days ago

Picture 0359 is part of the maple on the ground, in picture 0360 you can see what was left standing of the maple which I took care of, 0361 is the maple bud from the tree,0365,0366 and 0367 are some maple rounds and the rest are of the ash.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Here is some of the willow I have from last year. It's bone dry.





I have about 6 times this much waiting to be brought up from where I cut it. Most of that is green.

I thinned out a hawthorn hedge today and burnt the cuttings along with all the old rotten wood and timber I had lying around the place.




Here is some noble fir that I have to stack, a lot of it is dry.




Also, I fixed the date and time on my camera just for your @mountainguyed67


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I fixed the date and time on my camera just for your @mountainguyed67



I thought you liked being a month ahead of everyone. Ha ha.


----------



## Jere39

Cleaned up, bucked, split, and de-barked a wild Cherry tree that came down along the edge of my woods. It is still green, and sloppy moist. I have visions of a time when the smokers are back on their hobby (or profession) and come looking for some fresh Cherry. My very limited experience, they don't buy much at a time, and can't pay enough for it.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Still adding to the log pile. With the kids out of school, daily cutting and splitting has become their PE for the day....


----------



## al-k

I got a little cut split and stacked the other day. Every time I went out it would rain. The temps here have been 30-32 in the mornings, sick of cold.
Yesterday I switched it up and made this plasma table from a old catch basin top I grabbed from work.


----------



## Marine5068

mountainguyed67 said:


> Some of you people who have bought truckloads of logs, what have you paid for that?


8 cord truck loads of hardwood goes for around $1300-$1500 here in Southern Ontario, Canada.
I have a good contact with a logger for $1000 for same.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Marine5068 said:


> 8 cord truck loads of hardwood goes for around $1300-$1500 here in Southern Ontario, Canada.
> I have a good contact with a logger for $1000 for same.



Thanks for that response. The higher end is approaching what you can buy it split and delivered for here.


----------



## al-k

Got a bit more done today. 2 more crates full and the one from the other day.


----------



## treebilly

Pics like that will give me evidence that I need to buy a bigger loader. Being able to move roughly a half cord at a time fits right into the outdoor burner I want to install this year. It’ll prolly be next year but I can wait


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Got a bit more done today. 2 more crates full and the one from the other day.View attachment 827422
> View attachment 827423
> View attachment 827424



Looking good, Al. Plenty of good logs to go in the pile, should keep you busy.


----------



## al-k

Having a loader is a big game changer thats for sure. The crates in the pics are about 1/3 of a cord and with wet wood thats all my little tractor wants. Once seasoned just right.


Cowboy254 said:


> should keep you busy


Cowboy I wish I had you for a neighbor I could keep you busy for awhile. LOL


----------



## Marine5068

mountainguyed67 said:


> Thanks for that response. The higher end is approaching what you can buy it split and delivered for here.


True.
I wont pay $1300-$1500 for a load.
Way too high for logs in my opinion.
I may as well look for some guy selling good woods at decent cut/split prices.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did fell two more ash today and then bucked up the trees, I also made sure the gully was opened back up for walking.


----------



## Ductape

Started splitting my rounds yesterday....

I'd like to find a bunch more of those (free) plastic pallets. I love those things.


----------



## Ductape

Marine5068 said:


> 8 cord truck loads of hardwood goes for around $1300-$1500 here in Southern Ontario, Canada.
> I have a good contact with a logger for $1000 for same.




I paid $1000 here in NH this year. Last year was $900. The guy always brings me nice stuff. This year I've got a ton of White Oak in the load.


----------



## al-k

Ductape you have a bunch of splitting to do. I ran 2 tanks of gas through the 441 today, kinda warm.


----------



## Ductape

al-k said:


> Ductape you have a bunch of splitting to do. I ran 2 tanks of gas through the 441 today, kinda warm. View attachment 827939




It's the stacking I'm not in love with...….


----------



## mountainguyed67

Ductape said:


> It's the stacking I'm not in love with...….



I don’t mind stacking, you get to see your achievement at that point.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Exactly.


----------



## thewoodlands

If it wasn't for almost 3 hours I took off so we could go get a certain item, this two face cord stack would be done but I'll finish it tomorrow and then get the next row ready.

Attached are some pictures of where I split in the gully and the stack of ash.


----------



## Wazzu




----------



## al-k

I finished cutting up the log pile this morning and started splitting.



I have never seen oak turn purple like this before.


----------



## thewoodlands

The stack I had started yesterday is almost finished (forgot to take the picture) but I split what was left in the gully, that almost finished that stack. Since I had one ash down up top, I decided to run the splitter up and split the bucked up rounds. 

The first two pictures are from the gully where I split the ash, 0396 is up top, 0397 & 0398 are the rounds split, 0399 is a bunch of dead pine I hopefully clean up so I can put in a new trail this summer and 0400 is some of what's left.


----------



## SS396driver

Ductape said:


> I paid $1000 here in NH this year. Last year was $900. The guy always brings me nice stuff. This year I've got a ton of White Oak in the load.


If I had to pay for firewood I'd burn coal 4 tons at $210 a ton.One load in my dump trailer and I'm done for the year no cutting splitting or stacking,but right now it's not even worth doing that my son just paid 1.14 a gallon for fuel oil. He locked in at 1.27 for this winter.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

My neighbour reckons his southern beech (nothafagus) firewood has gotten sunburnt! Is this possible does anyone know?
He cut and split it in March and now it is bone dry after being stored outside with no cover for 2 months. Admittedly we have had a heatwave, today was the first proper day of rain since early March. He did say the wood he cut was windfall but he didnt say how long it had been sitting.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I finished off the stack from yesterday with some Ash from up top and then stacked another face cord of Ash which also came from up top.

Picture 0404 is some Ash from up top, 0405 is the stack I started yesterday and finished today, the rest of the pictures are the next face cord I stacked and some pictures coming down from up top.

I have one more Ash down on the backhill that should give us another face for a total of 12 in this area, since I started cutting Ash we have 26 face cord, we heat from the basement so I'm hoping it will give us enough heat that the upstairs will be toasty, if not we have the Pellet Stove in the opposite corner, this past heating season we burned 53 bags.


----------



## Wazzu

Its mostly Douglas fir.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Wazzu said:


> View attachment 828787
> 
> Its mostly Douglas fir.



Are there hardwoods in your area?


----------



## Wazzu

mountainguyed67 said:


> Are there hardwoods in your area?


Some, not a lot outside residential yards and canal banks.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Okay, that helps me understand your area. I haven’t been to Eye Duh Hoe.


----------



## thewoodlands

This was the last Ash I had felled on the backhill, I took two loads of the bigger rounds underneath a Pine tree for some shade when I split the rounds. I'll get the stacking area ready (one face cord) and then start splitting this week.

The other pictures are of a sundog, it had better color than what the picture shows.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Some spruce I got out of the big pile today.





Burns like crap but it still sells in winter.

Here is a back leaning ash that I took down. If it hadnt been for the wind it wood have gone over backwards, which is why I waited for a fresh southerly wind before I went near it. Back cut first job, it was too small to cut the conventional way because I would not have been able to fit my saw and wedges in the back cut at the same time.







Father and son?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Wazzu said:


> View attachment 828221
> View attachment 828222



hi Wz - being from Washington... W, C and Eastern... I sure do like seeing those SW Idaho mountain pix! thanks for the posts...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

as usual... a lot of swell cutting, splitting and wood pile pix! didn't see any I din't like! lol 

on a smaller scale...  some city work. just some '10 minute stuff'. reach n grab! lying on side of road couple houses down from mine. din't even have to start the truck!  junk, by most standards... lol... but burns like crazy in my campfire buddy Mr Brutus! uh-huh!  big loads, small loads most usually gets down to firewood size... one way or another! looks about firewood size to me...

the scrounge -





all oak, few bits of pine. a lot of this stuff went straight to the fire... rest over to the wood pile...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

as always... made a great campfire. no problem burning it. soon it was 'up in smoke!'... but first I had to move some wood that is woodpile bound. all oak




some up for splitting soon, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

then cut it up and swept up the chips for the compost pile...



some more oak I need to get to the wood pile, too. that small load on top is cookin' wood. mesquite from the farm... need that good and hot and under some nice cut steaks! 


some chips n drop cuttings for the compost pile...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I can't complain about the (free) junky wood... soon had a real nice fire going for the rest of the day's afternoon chores... may not be SW Idaho... our state hit 103f other day! but to me... feels close! real close!! ~  





...real close! and I have the big tall pine trees in my yard to back that up! lol


----------



## Hard_Yakka

Picked up a few piles (there was none in January) over the past 4 months


----------



## Jere39

In a typical year, I wrap up my cutting, splitting, stacking in April with the end of cool weather. This year, the weather has stayed cool well into May, the good Governor of PA still has us in lock-down, and Spring storms have brought down some bonus trees. So, yesterday I did some briar dancing and sawing on this bonus Oak that fell right near my stacks:




And today, I started splitting this. It was a live Red Oak that uprooted, so this stack might take two seasons to be ready:




Still working in long sleeves, temps in the 40's to start, rising into the 50's. If it gets too warm, the lawn needs to be mowed too.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split the Ash rounds that I brought out of gully yesterday, it gave us another face cord for a total of 12 face cord of Ash in that area. With the Beech,Ironwood,Maple and Cherry stacked out front, that was another 6 face cord for a total of 18 this spring. I still have some rounds of Ash in the gully so I'll get those before the end of May. Since I've been cutting Ash, we have 26 face cord up. We have a total of 60 face cord up with room for another 15 face cord.

We burn Pine in the shoulder season and have a separate area for that, we have 6 face cord up for this year (stacked last summer) and another 6 will be stacked this summer for the years of 2021 & 2022.


The wife ask me today if I could start on bucking up some of the Pine logs from the garage clearing, there goes my break.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

2 separate angles of the wood stacks. Not sure where I'm gonna put this oak pile.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I brought 9 transport box loads of noble fir out of the woods today. 
I normally use a 10x5 trailer for this but the ram is banjaxed. Last time I used it universal oil started pouring out of the ram as I was tipping the load out. Seals are probably done for.


----------



## avason

@TheDarkLordChinChin 
What species is that in the pics..pine? ..just curious. Thanks!


----------



## mountainguyed67

avason said:


> @TheDarkLordChinChin
> What species is that in the pics..pine? ..just curious. Thanks!



He said it was noble fir.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Yeah it's noble fir. Very similar to silver fir.


----------



## stihlaficionado

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Yeah it's noble fir. Very similar to silver fir.


Personal consumption or do you sell firewood?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Both.


----------



## al-k

Worked on splitting some this morning while it was cool. Up to 80 now. 2/3 done with what I had down.


----------



## FinnKamp

Yeai..we didn't run out of firewood! That was the only good thing about mild winter (which means damp conditions, overcast skies, mud and that gross brown stuff what is technically snow). Thats's what we have left from 2018 batch.


Though it's been the coldest May I remember, not too many days like this (clear skies, 68F/20C)


----------



## thewoodlands

Some of this p.o.p. is from the garage clearing and the bigger stuff left is from a pine we had taken down, It's about 78 with the humidity at 37 so it wasn't that bad.

Before I start on what's left, I'll split the rounds and move them over to the outside fireplace.


----------



## johnnyballs

Jere39 said:


> In a typical year, I wrap up my cutting, splitting, stacking in April with the end of cool weather. This year, the weather has stayed cool well into May, the good Governor of PA still has us in lock-down, and Spring storms have brought down some bonus trees. So, yesterday I did some briar dancing and sawing on this bonus Oak that fell right near my stacks:
> 
> View attachment 829337
> 
> 
> And today, I started splitting this. It was a live Red Oak that uprooted, so this stack might take two seasons to be ready:
> 
> View attachment 829367
> 
> 
> Still working in long sleeves, temps in the 40's to start, rising into the 50's. If it gets too warm, the lawn needs to be mowed too.


looks great...


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

FinnKamp said:


> Yeai..we didn't run out of firewood! That was the only good thing about mild winter (which means damp conditions, overcast skies, mud and that gross brown stuff what is technically snow). Thats's what we have left from 2018 batch.
> 
> 
> Though it's been the coldest May I remember, not too many days like this (clear skies, 68F/20C)
> View attachment 830062
> View attachment 830063



PERKELE!


----------



## svk

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> PERKELE!


How does an Irish guy know what that means!


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

It's the one universally known Finnish word.


----------



## svk

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> It's the one universally known Finnish word.


That would be sauna.  But I think most people know the p word too lol!!


----------



## al-k

Finished up splitting today. Now to clean up all the bark and stack.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since I took the day off without any pictures, I'll post some work from last year. It's a Maple down in the ravine mother nature took down.


----------



## avason

Most I’ve had in 15 years...getting there for sure.


----------



## svk

I was drinking my morning coffee yesterday and kept hearing loud noises in the woods. Finally the definite sound of a tree crashing down. Must have been the roots failing first then the whole tree itself. Unfortunately this one is rotted past salvage.


----------



## Philbert

It's so depressing up there that the trees are taking their own lives?

Philbert


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I still burn rotten wood. Unless it's literally falling apart in my hands.


----------



## al-k

Let the stacking begin.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split a bunch of pine rounds that ended up being eight or nine loads that went over to the fireplace for burning once it gets wet enough.

The first picture is part of what I bucked up the other day. I have some cleanup in front of the fireplace on the right side before I can burn. We did get some rain this morning but we'll need a couple of days of rain before I'll burn.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I dont know why I didnt do this sooner but i put a wheel barrel on the opposite side of the splitter so didn't have to pick up the other half every time.


Split a decent sized pile in about 2 and a half hours.


I dont think my cottonwood will ever dry out with all this rain!


----------



## thewoodlands

Iowawoodguy said:


> I dont know why I didnt do this sooner but i put a wheel barrel on the opposite side of the splitter so didn't have to pick up the other half every time.
> View attachment 830817
> 
> Split a decent sized pile in about 2 and a half hours.
> View attachment 830816
> 
> I dont think my cottonwood will ever dry out with all this rain!
> View attachment 830815


We've been in a long dry spell except for some rain this morning, it's like we're in August which is a very dry month here. We'll take all the rain you can send us.


----------



## Haywire

My wood pile sentinel...


----------



## 95custmz

Just cleaning up around the splitting area today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlaficionado

First time out with the new 395


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

How do you like it?


----------



## stihlaficionado

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> How do you like it?


My 3rd one(sold last 2)

This one was manufactured in Brazil. I see no difference in build quality
Torque monster


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Just another Tuesday in Nova Scotia. 23ºC, cloudy and enough breeze to keep most of the black flies away for most of the day. Still required multiple applications of Off spray. I picked and sorted the log pile, cut and split on the Easy37, while the missus stacked and prepped the pallets. I'd jump in the skidsteer and change out from the grapple to pallet forks to move the 32 cu ft (1/4 cord) crates from the end of the conveyor to the storage area. Most of this will be going in the kiln. Started at 8, broke for lunch at 12, back at it at 12:30. Started clean up at 4 around the procesor and stacking area. Moved four skidsteer buckets (1 yard of sawdust and 1 yard of splinters and scraps). I would of kept the splinters for fire starter and kindling but... I already got like 300 bags here trying to sell. Also moved 1-1/2 cord of logs that are too big or knarly for the processor over to the EastonMade, ready to be blocked with chainsaw. Should sleep good tonight.


----------



## WIslxer

svk said:


> I was drinking my morning coffee yesterday and kept hearing loud noises in the woods. Finally the definite sound of a tree crashing down. Must have been the roots failing first then the whole tree itself. Unfortunately this one is rotted past salvage.
> View attachment 830617



Is that a Balsam understory? You must be in NE MN?


----------



## svk

WIslxer said:


> Is that a Balsam understory? You must be in NE MN?


Yes and yes. My cabin is south of International Falls.


----------



## Marine5068

thewoodlands said:


> I did fell two more ash today and then bucked up the trees, I also made sure the gully was opened back up for walking.


We are all burning a lot of Ash these days.


----------



## thewoodlands

Marine5068 said:


> We are all burning a lot of Ash these days.


Hopefully I can get another ten face cord this fall, that should take care of any of the Ash near that trail we use so we won't worry about EAB damage trees falling on the trail.


----------



## WIslxer

The firewood empire - as the wifey calls it. Little Bota can lift about a 1/4 cord but 1/6 is a much safer load.





And I bought a bundle of slabs for the first time and cut those up. Was advertised as 7/8ths of a cord but was more like 6/10ths. Oh well dude didn't know I think. There it is stacked up in a couple of my crumby racks. The tractor barely lifted the one on the right. Also in this pic are my beloved 94 Yota, aka 'The Battle Axe' or 'BX', on 31s and my kinda-loved 08 Power Wagon, aka 'The Douche Wagon' or 'DW' on 35s.




Two anecdotes to end my post on. 

1) You jerks with these gigantic pics are killing me with my sh1tty rural internet connection.
2) I had those racks basically blocking off the driveway for the better part of two days and wifey was nagging me about the ever-expanding empire and I was doing the "yeah, yeah dear" thing but maybe she was on to something. I moved em out of the way off to the side and the next day the kid next door collapsed and we called 911 - he's fine seems like he just fainted - but I was damn glad I had those damned things out of the way for the first responders and EMTs who used our driveway for easier access. I should know better I'm a wannabe firefighter myself - but just something to keep in mind everyone. Cheers!


----------



## al-k

Finished all the stacking today, ended up with about 2 cords from that last pile.


----------



## KiwiBro

WIslxer said:


> 1) You jerks with these gigantic pics are killing me with my sh1tty rural internet connection.


I feel your pain. Wonderful as they are, the photos would still be wonderful if 1/4 the file size. 
How about those who want to learn post a pic and we'll collectively find a way they can reduce the file sizes. But, like most things, there has to be a will before the way.


----------



## SS396driver

Ani idea what type of snake this is


----------



## 95custmz

SS396driver said:


> Ani idea what type of snake this is View attachment 832120



Looks like an Eastern Garter snake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean donato

Dead if it was in my pile.... dont like snakes. Few of my stock piles. The shed needs cleaned out this year so I ran it close to dry. And the home built splitter in no particular order


----------



## SS396driver

Looked it up it looks like a northern brown snake.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Going to fill her up this week.


----------



## thewoodlands

al-k said:


> Finished all the stacking today, ended up with about 2 cords from that last pile.



Great looking stacks al-k , very neat area too.


----------



## sean donato

May be a tad off topic, but do most of you let your piles sit outside once split? Weve always had a wood shed.


----------



## svk

sean donato said:


> May be a tad off topic, but do most of you let your piles sit outside once split? Weve always had a wood shed.


Yeah. I’ve done many different ways but eventually resorted to racks like this so I can move them if needed in the future.


----------



## sean donato

Thanks mate


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I stack a lot of timber outside, I cover it in winter though. Well, mostly.


----------



## Cowboy254

SS396driver said:


> Looked it up it looks like a northern brown snake. View attachment 832180



Hmm. Brown snakes down here elicit a 'fight or flight' response. Mostly due to the deadliness being a different type of snake. Cowgirl nearly stepped on one going out the back door a month or so ago, sure gave her a wake up. 

A few years ago, I was hunting around the place for crickets to go fishing with and had the kayak lying upside down beside the house. Great, I think, there will be some crickets hiding under there. I lifted one end of the kayak and saw no crickets. But there was a bloody big tiger snake. Normally I'm a live and let live kinda guy but the kayak (and its resident snake) was right beside the path my kids run up to go inside. So I drop the kayak on the snake, go and grab a shovel and lift the end of the kayak again. Snake is stihl there, so I belt it with the shovel and break its back. 

Then I stop and think. I'm wearing shorts and in bare feet. There's a snake in the world's top ten most venomous. And I'm holding up a kayak. If the snake decided to have a crack at me I wouldn't have time to move before he hit me. Anyway, at the end of the day, it was Cowboy 1 - Tiger snake 0, so it worked out. Funny things you do when you're looking out for your kids.


----------



## Cowboy254

Iowawoodguy said:


> View attachment 832227
> 
> Going to fill her up this week.



Looks like stacked $$$ to me.


----------



## SS396driver

sean donato said:


> May be a tad off topic, but do most of you let your piles sit outside once split? Weve always had a wood shed.


My wood sits outside for at least a year on full sun, then gets stacked in the barn


----------



## al-k

I try and keep the top covered any way I can. Full sun for me is hard to come by because I'm in the woods. I have a wood shed with 2.5 cords in it for backup. 3 cords in crates with plywood tops for this winter, 4.5 cords stacked on pallets with plywood on top and 10 cords half stacked on the ground kinda covered.The 10 I will try and sell this fall have 5 sold already.


----------



## Cowboy254

KiwiBro said:


> I feel your pain.



All those sheep videos must be eating your bandwidth


----------



## Ductape

Finishèd splitting my rounds yesterday.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Thats a good pile, good idea to cover your plates too.


----------



## svk

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> good idea to cover your plates too.


Exactly. 

For all of us who regularly banter here, 10-15 times that many people read these threads.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Yep, you have to be careful on the internet.


----------



## SS396driver

al-k said:


> I try and keep the top covered any way I can. Full sun for me is hard to come by because I'm in the woods. I have a wood shed with 2.5 cords in it for backup. 3 cords in crates with plywood tops for this winter, 4.5 cords stacked on pallets with plywood on top and 10 cords half stacked on the ground kinda covered.The 10 I will try and sell this fall have 5 sold already.


I have several fields that get full sun. Advantage of owning prior farmland


----------



## SS396driver

I like it finding black locust at the bottom of the rounds pile


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> good idea to cover your plates too.



What is anyone gonna do with that information?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

They could use it to find out who you are.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> They could use it to find out who you are.



That information isn’t public.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

No it's not, but people have ways of accessing private info.


----------



## Ductape

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> No it's not, but people have ways of accessing private info.



Agreed. Especially since it's my wife's car. Nobody's business what her plate number is. As an example, my neighbor is a local cop. He accesses 'non-public' info all the time for his personal use.


----------



## svk

mountainguyed67 said:


> What is anyone gonna do with that information?


To be a jack arse they could call you in for some made up complaint as well.


----------



## cat10ken

You can't drive down the road with your plates covered and hundreds of people see them. I don't see the need to cover them in pictures. People can be so paranoid.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

This is the internet, not your local town. You do realize literally anyone could click onto this site and read these threads?


----------



## Iowawoodguy




----------



## thewoodlands

I ran the American CLS 24 ton today, it just had a new carb put on it. It ran fine and I used the 4540 to bring over eight loads to the fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands

The muggy weather has moved in with possible damaging winds coming in later on. When I called my neighbor the other day who has a small fireplace outside, I ask her if she needed any Pine for it and she said yes so today I brought down two loads with the tractor.

She has helped out a bunch of neighbor's throughout the years including us so I'm hoping they can enjoy it. The first three pictures are the two loads and what I started with and the last is what I'll be stacking for shoulder season wood for the years 2021 & 2022. This years has been stacked for over a year.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I added a bench vise for more convenient hand filing.


----------



## svk

Iowawoodguy said:


> View attachment 834599


Is that HVBW in the middle of your pile?


----------



## Iowawoodguy

svk said:


> Is that HVBW in the middle of your pile?


Yes sir. And the small pile to the left is as well. It has changed colors in less than a week.


Got another load and a half of it this morning.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Took the new 661 R out for the first time, 28"

Ran very well.

Next time out I'll take the 395 & compare them


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Looks delicious. How does it compare to any 066's or 660's that you ran?


----------



## stihlaficionado

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Looks delicious. How does it compare to any 066's or 660's that you ran?


Huge improvement over the 660 that I had: Much smoother & very strong "out of the box"

Fit & finish are excellent. No captive bar nuts on the R model

The v 3 M Tronic is also a snap to set unlike the earlier versions


----------



## Haywire




----------



## Philbert

Very pretty. Delivered?

Philbert


----------



## Haywire

Philbert said:


> Very pretty. Delivered?
> 
> Philbert


We snagged them all out of this slash pile on Weyerhaeuser land.


----------



## thewoodlands

After we had some pretty good winds yesterday, I checked the trails for anything down. I didn't have any across the trails I checked but some tops the wind took out of a Birch and White Ash just off the trails. I'm hoping the Birch is a yellow but we'll see when I fell what's left.

I also split some kindling that had been bucked up for two years (3 loads) so it should be ready for this fall.


----------



## SS396driver

Cleaned up the area to get rid of some of the punky wood and non desirable firewood and lots of scraps from splitting. It should be filled up with logs next week ready to be bucked and split. Still needs a another days work to get it acceptable . Going to finish splitting over the weekend


----------



## thewoodlands

Tomorrow one of my jobs will be splitting this Pine I had bucked up after mother nature put it on the ground late October or early November of last year.

After the Pine is gone the Birch in the picture will come down, I think three of the four are damaged plus it will open up that area which will make plowing easier in the winter.


----------



## SS396driver

Took the ash down yesterday . Still need to get the stump down . Had a friend climb the tree . Good winters worth of wood


----------



## thewoodlands

There is still some cleanup that needs to be done but I did get more loads of Pine over to the fireplace. It looks like we'll continue our dry spell for the next week if the forecast holds so I won't be burning.


----------



## al-k

45 this morning so I thought I would drop this oak.


----------



## SS396driver

Clean up has begun . Got the big guns out have 20 of these 10 ft pallets


----------



## FinnKamp

Framers are fixing the barn roof and lots of +50 year old wood shingles have been removed. I tried these as a sauna wood...well..not much heat to be enjoyed but about a bucket of fluffy powder-like ash


----------



## svk

FinnKamp said:


> Framers are fixing the barn roof and lots of +50 year old wood shingles have been removed. I tried these as a sauna wood...well..not much heat to be enjoyed but about a bucket of fluffy powder-like ash


Probably not a lot of density left in those! Pile them up in the middle of a field and have a nice bonfire!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Probably not a lot of density left in those! Pile them up in the middle of a field and have a nice bonfire!


Yeah! Ce-der wood burn!

Philbert


----------



## SS396driver

Glad I cleaned up the upper field . Eventhough I probably buried some good wood 3 loads today just from my yard with at least three more but I'm heading down to my buddies horse farm tomorrow. He pulled out 30+ trees I felled and cut into 25 to 30 ft lengths. Needs them out of the way tops are getting buried


Misses was having fun


----------



## al-k

filled up 2 more racks today.


----------



## SS396driver

The clean field is 
filling up


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I bought a splitter. 
16 tonnes, works off the tractor's hydraulics.







We also had a heatwave from early April - Early June. It's over now but the farmers were starting to get worried.
This is how much the timber got dried.


----------



## SS396driver

Today I decided to stop cutting at the farm. It got like a job because he had dump trucks going all day with fill . Also I have problems with my lungs get bronchitis and pneumonia and with no rain ,trucks running over the road the dirt the dust was to much .

I will be going back to get all the tops on the back acreage that was logged last fall and spring. Still more wood than I will ever need


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> with no rain trucks



Is that what you call them back there?


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is that what you call them back there?


Suppose to be,
no rain, and trucks


----------



## SS396driver

There was at least 4 inches of what I would call talcum powder like substance. I wear a N95 paint respirator today getting my kubota. The outer filter was covered


----------



## Marine5068

Wazzu said:


> View attachment 828221
> View attachment 828222


Nice lookin wood.
Oak, Maple?


----------



## Wazzu

Marine5068 said:


> Nice lookin wood.
> Oak, Maple?


Douglas fir. The only oaks and maples out here are in people’s yards. The tree services usually get all of them and either sell it or take it to the landfill.


----------



## FinnKamp

Wazzu said:


> The only oaks and maples out here are in people’s yards.



Sounds familiar. As I was reading this next to the window, this is what I see on the East side of our property


----------



## Wazzu

Wow Finn, I like it!


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got all this this morning from a friend. It was already split. Lot of big chunks of pine and some hardwood mixed in


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

One trailer load of Sitka Spruce split and stacked. This pile is stacked over four pallets. 
3 more trailer loads to go.
Dog for scale.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

First picture is a mix of wet wood.


This one is mostly maple and the pile from yesterday. Looking to get about 20 pallets to expand.


----------



## SS396driver

SS396driver said:


> Today I decided to stop cutting at the farm. It got like a job because he had dump trucks going all day with fill . Also I have problems with my lungs get bronchitis and pneumonia and with no rain ,trucks running over the road the dirt the dust was to much .
> 
> I will be going back to get all the tops on the back acreage that was logged last fall and spring. Still more wood than I will ever need


Well I've been sick since last week cough, fever and body aches sleeping on and off all day. Went Friday for a covid test still waiting on the results. Been posting from couch and back porch the last few days. My Dr wont see me untill the test results are back but gave me some good cough medicine that makes me feel like  . Starting to feel better every day so most likely by the time I get the results I'll be better.

Friend called me said he pulled 20 trunks that I had cut to the side he has a landscaper that does firewood clearing the rest. So hopefully next week I can get to it


----------



## thewoodlands

SS396driver said:


> Well I've been sick since last week cough, fever and body aches sleeping on and off all day. Went Friday for a covid test still waiting on the results. Been posting from couch and back porch the last few days. My Dr wont see me untill the test results are back but gave me some good cough medicine that makes me feel like  . Starting to feel better every day so most likely by the time I get the results I'll be better.
> 
> Friend called me said he pulled 20 trunks that I had cut to the side he has a landscaper that does firewood clearing the rest. So hopefully next week I can get to it


I hope you are ok and the test comes back negative.


----------



## SS396driver

Thanks been feeling better every morning . Started taking the cough medicine every 8 hours now I just need it to sleep at night


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Is this what you Americans would call a cord? Ash, 9'x4'x3'.





Burned a big chunk of ash that had been sitting outside for months.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Is this what you Americans would call a cord? Ash, 9'x4'x3'.
> 
> View attachment 838209



A cord is 128 cubic feet. Yours comes out to 108 cubic feet.

You would have to go 3.55 feet high.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

So it's nowhere close?


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

mountainguyed67 said:


> A cord is 128 square feet. Yours comes out to 108 cubic feet.
> 
> You would have to go 3.55 feet high.


I looked it up, its said a cord is 128 cubic feet, not square feet.


----------



## mountainguyed67

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I looked it up, its said a cord is 128 cubic feet, not square feet.



Already corrected before I saw your post. Plus it was an obvious mistake, I did type “cubic” in reference to 108.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

So I am close. I had way more but I sold it.


----------



## sean donato

I was thinking the standard measurement was 4'x4'x8' for a full cord. Ie 128 cf.


----------



## mountainguyed67

sean donato said:


> I was thinking the standard measurement was 4'x4'x8' for a full cord. Ie 128 cf.



Yes, but you can do any measurement’s that come out to 128.


----------



## sean donato

Yes, you are correct. I was posting for reference for a standard measurement.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

I measured my walnut stack and oak stack today. Both came out to be about 1.25 cord each. One stack is 13' long and the other is around 16'. Both are two rows of 16 inch pieces


----------



## al-k

Nice morning today so I put 3 more trees in the log pile.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Did some splitting today.




And some cutting too.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Bow before thy king, ruler of firewood!




The spruce I split yesterday.




I split a little more today.




Doggo got a bit wet though!


----------



## thewoodlands

I've started the to do list (painting) but around June 20 we decided we would get a RTV-X1100C from our local Kubota dealer with a Boss V-Plow. The RTV has a scheduled delivery date tomorrow so hopefully I have some pictures hauling some shoulder season over to be stacked.

The wife wanted to keep the Rhino so maybe the new rig is hers.


----------



## al-k

Took down another oak today and a small maple. Almost got hit with a limb from a dead tree next the one I cut.
I just set the saw down in front of me.
added it to the pile


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Nothing like a brush with death to re-invigorate you.


----------



## Jere39

Had one do that to me a couple years ago. I had my helmet on with screen mask, and safety glasses. It was like a delayed reaction from a nearby dead tree. The tree I cut down had already hit the ground, and I took a step or two when it came down and caught me right across the clavicle between shoulder and ear. Probably stunned me more than hurt, but it did hurt. I set the saw down and then sat myself down to get my wits about me, and confirm that nothing was broken. As already said, nice reminder, that it's not all over when the intended hits the ground.


----------



## thewoodlands

It showed up a little late but we have it. The young man that delivered it took a ride with me so we could take on a few hills, I learned real quick that even when you have it in low 4WD going up a hill, you don't push the gas pedal to the floor. It walked up the two hills without a problem once I was driving it the proper way.

I didn't do any work with it, we were by the Brook watching some family fish, when we left they had some brook trout and the father even caught a 10 inch small mouth bass that went back in the Brook.

I took some pictures but the sun makes it look faded in two of the pictures. The A/C in this thing is really good.


----------



## Jere39

thewoodlands said:


> It showed up a little late but we have it. The young man that delivered it took a ride with me so we could take on a few hills, I learned real quick that even when you have it in low 4WD going up a hill, you don't push the gas pedal to the floor. It walked up the two hills without a problem once I was driving it the proper way.
> 
> I didn't do any work with it, we were by the Brook watching some family fish, when we left they had some brook trout and the father even caught a 10 inch small mouth bass that went back in the Brook.
> 
> I took some pictures but the sun makes it look faded in two of the pictures. The A/C in this thing is really good.


Post like yours makes me wish there was an "Envious" button and not just a "Like" button. Good luck with your new firewood assistant


----------



## al-k

Split some maple up this morning.
Then I moved on and cut up all the limb wood I had.
Maybe get it split tomorrow if it's cool in the morning.


----------



## thewoodlands

Jere39 said:


> Post like yours makes me wish there was an "Envious" button and not just a "Like" button. Good luck with your new firewood assistant


Hopefully it does what we want it to in the winter plowing snow. In the woods, I'm sure it will be a workhorse.


----------



## thewoodlands

al-k said:


> Split some maple up this morning.View attachment 840390
> Then I moved on and cut up all the limb wood I had.View attachment 840391
> Maybe get it split tomorrow if it's cool in the morning.


Looks great @al-k , what were the temps?


----------



## al-k

It was 62 the other morning . About the same this morning but the humidity was about 90% so I'll wait for another day.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

@Haironyourchest @Whinbush dont you just HATE spruce?


----------



## Haironyourchest

I wouldn't say I hate it. But its


----------



## Haironyourchest

Haironyourchest said:


> I wouldn't say I hate it. But its last pick for the team, no doubt about it. Been lucky with some lovely ash recently!


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Haironyourchest said:


> View attachment 840863





TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Is this what you Americans would call a cord? Ash, 9'x4'x3'.
> 
> View attachment 838209
> 
> 
> 
> Burned a big chunk of ash that had been sitting outside for months.
> 
> View attachment 838210




The ash I had stocked up. Sold it all yesterday. Had a similar amount again in May, but I sold that too. I have a lot of ash trees waiting to be felled. God damn die back is everywhere now.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Loading up the trailer this morning.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

This is our yard from last week. All done processing last year's wood. Cleaned up now, organized, and ready for the next 100 cord.



Hey, I need like 8-9 people to hit 1,000 subscribers on my YT channel. Help a guy out


----------



## pdelosh

My wood stacks, 6 cords. I burn 2 cords a year.


----------



## Doorfx

woodchuckcanuck said:


> This is our yard from last week. All done processing last year's wood. Cleaned up now, organized, and ready for the next 100 cord.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I need like 8-9 people to hit 1,000 subscribers on my YT channel. Help a guy out




I hit ya with a like


----------



## thewoodlands

We had decided that we would work one hour at the most removing some Hemlock,Elm and a Pine. It was the first time that I can say that the Brook water wasn't cold. The worst part of this job was all the rocks but I didn't hit one on this trip so all was good.

This was the first time the Kubota RTV-X1100C had saws in the back, we took the 028 Wood Boss and the Stihl 311 which I used, I ran Canola Oil in it instead of regular bar oil.

The wife was in the Brook helping out which is always nice, we'll go after the Hemlock that's left another day. There was and still is a chit load of dirt on the Hemlock so I'll bring an extra mudder chain plus a small broom too clean off the log, today I just brushed everything off with my hand.


----------



## Philbert

thewoodlands said:


> We had decided that we would work one hour at the most removing some Hemlock,Elm and a Pine. It was the first time that I can say that the Brook water wasn't cold.


Did you cut the trees in the brook, or drag them out first?

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

thewoodlands said:


> The wife was in the Brook helping out



We wouldn’t call anything that big a brook here.


----------



## thewoodlands

Philbert said:


> Did you cut the trees in the brook, or drag them out first?
> 
> Philbert


I cut them in the Brook and then threw them up on the Island. The bigger part of the Hemlock that is still there might be a problem if there are rocks underneath.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

View of the wood operation from the 706.


I need to work on my cross stacking skills.


----------



## Cowboy254

pdelosh said:


> View attachment 841088
> 
> My wood stacks, 6 cords. I burn 2 cords a year.



Sweet! That's a bit neater than mine at the moment. Welcome to the site. 

Any progress pics?


----------



## CaseyForrest

This’ll make its way into the woodpile once the temps moderate a bit.


----------



## Logger nate

CaseyForrest said:


> This’ll make its way into the woodpile once the temps moderate a bit.


Let’s us know what you think of it.

About to run out of room for my to be split stuff


----------



## CaseyForrest

If I didn't dislike working in the hot/humid outdoors, I would have had it going last night.

Its so light and with it nipping on the heel of the 661 for power at almost 2 pounds lighter.... Maybe today after work.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Ash meets Brad's 390









OWB wood


----------



## al-k

Got some 2x4s and pallet from work and made another crate. Went out this morning and split enough to fill it also a spot to season it.Put two I had done already with it.

I also extended the breather up on the log splitter, tired of it puking hydraulic out every time its not level. I live on a mountain.


----------



## CaseyForrest

First impression is wow.... Instant throttle response, chain stops spinning fairly quickly once off the throttle compared to my other saws.

My daughter and I cut 4 logs, which took up all of the rack behind the cutting deck. Using most of the 20" bar. Saw didn't use even close to a full tank, which Ive gotten my daughter in the habit of topping off fluids after 2 logs using the 261, 362 or 462. I don't like running the saws out of fuel and 2 logs will usually use the majority of a tank, depending on the length and diameter of the log.

Trying to bog this 500i down was another story. It doesnt want to bog in the cut. Lean on it, and it doesnt really slow down, just keeps eating. Next time I have it out, Ill see what it takes to get the chain to stop, but I leaned on it harder than I do the 462 where I can stall the chain and this just kept going.

After the initial start of several pulls to get it going, it hadn't been started at the dealer, restarts were a single pull.

I am VERY impressed with it. If it gets better as it breaks in, I could see it being a go-to instead of the 462 or 661 for everyday use.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I picked up a 562XP. After an initial rough start the first week and a half, and what may have been vapor lock on 85°+ days, no more issues after blogging and learning from others (thanks for sharing), even on 94° days. Incredible throttle response, and cutting 3/4 cord per fueling. I've run 5 gal. of mix through it. One pull starts. Love using it!
I'm beginning to run out of room in my rather small wood lot, with about 70 cord on the ground.
Four years ago I tried double stacking pallets, with mixed success. When the top pallet tips over, if stacked directly above another one, the lower pallet splits a side and topples as well, making a half of cord mess.
I am again double stacking, while I still have wiggle room to do so.
Yesterday I tried a couple things, and this morning I had some serious leaners.
I pulled everything down and have started over, this time stacking the top bundle on four lower bundles, or a double stagger.
It requires using fork extensions to do so, but less manual pallet handling than yesterday.
Double pallets on the top row is an added expense.
The flip side is, fewer covers (top row only), and fewer pallets with wet ground contact, which is what destroys them over three to four years from being water logged.
It may in fact prove to be a savings. The covers only last two years due to UV breaking them down, and if double stacking works, 50% fewer covers.
Using two pallets turned 90° to each other utilizes the stringer strength vs relying on the thinner bottom boards of the pallet which easily bow, sag and break under 1,450 pds of green oak, which is where some of the lean comes from.
The bottom row is obviously uneven to start with, and then add some settling over time.

I had considered making wood frames between each lower pallet to carry the weight and level the top row out.
Just not practical cost wise.
I may be pulling all of these down tomorrow, hopefully not.
For now I'm going to add to this.
Two rows of nine pallets per lower row, eight on top. Or 4 1/2 cord in the two lower rows, and 2 cord on top.
Now I can try nine and eight, which is 4 1/4 cord per row.
It's all an experiment...

Edit: Just reread this and looked at the photos.
I'm going to flip the bottom pallet when doubling the top row of pallets and utilize the greater strength in more contact boards to carry the weight on the uneven surface.

Today.


----------



## al-k

Well all caught up again except for the log pile.
These 4 need to come down but that's my leach field and I'm not sure I want to take the chance.
I really don't want to drop them into the woods, plus I would have to pull em.


----------



## al-k

Sandhill Crane said:


> I picked up a 562XP. After an initial rough start the first week and a half, and what may have been vapor lock on 85°+ days, no more issues after blogging and learning from others (thanks for sharing), even on 94° days. Incredible throttle response, and cutting 3/4 cord per fueling. I've run 5 gal. of mix through it. One pull starts. Love using it!
> I'm beginning to run out of room in my rather small wood lot, with about 70 cord on the ground.
> Four years ago I tried double stacking pallets, with mixed success. When the top pallet tips over, if stacked directly above another one, the lower pallet splits a side and topples as well, making a half of cord mess.
> I am again double stacking, while I still have wiggle room to do so.
> Yesterday I tried a couple things, and this morning I had some serious leaners.
> I pulled everything down and have started over, this time stacking the top bundle on four lower bundles, or a double stagger.
> It requires using fork extensions to do so, but less manual pallet handling than yesterday.
> Double pallets on the top row is an added expense.
> The flip side is, fewer covers (top row only), and fewer pallets with wet ground contact, which is what destroys them over three to four years from being water logged.
> It may in fact prove to be a savings. The covers only last two years due to UV breaking them down, and if double stacking works, 50% fewer covers.
> Using two pallets turned 90° to each other utilizes the stringer strength vs relying on the thinner bottom boards of the pallet which easily bow, sag and break under 1,450 pds of green oak, which is where some of the lean comes from.
> The bottom row is obviously uneven to start with, and then add some settling over time.
> 
> I had considered making wood frames between each lower pallet to carry the weight and level the top row out.
> Just not practical cost wise.
> I may be pulling all of these down tomorrow, hopefully not.
> For now I'm going to add to this.
> Two rows of nine pallets per lower row, eight on top. Or 4 1/2 cord in the two lower rows, and 2 cord on top.
> Now I can try nine and eight, which is 4 1/4 cord per row.
> It's all an experiment...
> 
> Edit: Just reread this and looked at the photos.
> I'm going to flip the bottom pallet when doubling the top row of pallets and utilize the greater strength in more contact boards to carry the weight on the uneven surface.
> 
> Today.View attachment 842595
> View attachment 842596


How about if you laid some one by or two by on top of the first row to tie it together


----------



## Sandhill Crane

So far so good.
May look much different in the morning.
Still have (6) cord to move. 23 1/2 cord in first photo, 94 full pallets, 40 other pallets double stacked upside down and 90° orientation. 
And, now I have 54 covers to re-use.
I bought 200 good pallets this past week or this would not have happened, or would have happened much earlier. I'm thinking maybe 200 more in the near future.
The gravel says damp beneath the pallets, which shows in the photo.
Edit: Once I'm done screwing around moving things, staging as I cut/split will be much simpler. Two more loads of logs coming this week or next, plus the pile I'm working on, which is nice stuff. I believe this is going to work for now. Might be bunched up in the spring cutting/splitting before sales start.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

This is what I tried yesterday. The three on the top left tilted backwards, threatening to topple this morning.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 841697
> 
> 
> Ash meets Brad's 390
> 
> View attachment 841698
> 
> 
> View attachment 841700
> View attachment 841699
> 
> 
> 
> OWB wood



Ash is the best, I'm cutting a lot of it due to the die back at the moment.


----------



## Logger nate

CaseyForrest said:


> First impression is wow.... Instant throttle response, chain stops spinning fairly quickly once off the throttle compared to my other saws.
> 
> My daughter and I cut 4 logs, which took up all of the rack behind the cutting deck. Using most of the 20" bar. Saw didn't use even close to a full tank, which Ive gotten my daughter in the habit of topping off fluids after 2 logs using the 261, 362 or 462. I don't like running the saws out of fuel and 2 logs will usually use the majority of a tank, depending on the length and diameter of the log.
> 
> Trying to bog this 500i down was another story. It doesnt want to bog in the cut. Lean on it, and it doesnt really slow down, just keeps eating. Next time I have it out, Ill see what it takes to get the chain to stop, but I leaned on it harder than I do the 462 where I can stall the chain and this just kept going.
> 
> After the initial start of several pulls to get it going, it hadn't been started at the dealer, restarts were a single pull.
> 
> I am VERY impressed with it. If it gets better as it breaks in, I could see it being a go-to instead of the 462 or 661 for everyday use.


Need some bigger logs and longer bar for the 500


----------



## CaseyForrest

Logger nate said:


> Need some bigger logs and longer bar for the 500



Bigger means more work. Age is making me work averse.

Ill get a 28" on it soon. I think Ive got some bigger stuff in my pile.


----------



## WayNorth

Good evening everyone,

We are located in the far north, up in Whitehorse Yukon; and we use wood to heat our house in our cold dry winters. We generally order about 6 cords of pine (cut to @18 - 22" length and split) at a time, which usually lasts us 2 seasons and keep it stacked along the fence near the house.

Our last delivery of firewood was 2 years ago, which we filmed and posted on YouTube

Almost time for us to order some more for the next season...

All the best from Whitehorse, Yukon
Thanks,


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Got a lot of splitting to do.


----------



## Philbert

WayNorth said:


> Good evening everyone . . . All the best from Whitehorse, Yukon



Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## Sandhill Crane

WayNorth said:


> Almost time for us to order some more for the next season...



Welcome!
Best get your order in early. 
I ordered two loads five weeks ago, with a six week lag. It only gets longer from now through fall.
I like to order next springs logs in early fall, late fall delivery and have them on the ground, so the road frost weight limits don't hold me up in the spring.
Edit: I did that a couple years ago and they did not get to me. Missed some nice spring days to work on it. I order two loads, when one is done, I order two more. Has worked out pretty good.


----------



## captjack

Its to hot for this ....... Just saying .... Seems like im scoring a ton of logs in 100 degree heat and humidity.. ugh


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Before, and after.
After several more rows, the 35 cord on the right may get moved and double stacked on the left, to open the entire right side for this falls processing. That will make early in early out rotation for sales easier in the spring. There is rear access down the far left side to the rear, where pallet storage is also. It is working out better than I had hoped. Getting 200 more pallets this coming Tuesday. 
Edit w/2 more photos: Cutting up 40 pallets I had planned to repair. There is now room for two more truckloads of logs on left of drive, stacked side by side, coming this week or next.


----------



## WayNorth

Good evening everyone,

Well this is our firewood from last year, after we stacked most of it up....




All the best from the Yukon,
Thanks,


----------



## al-k

Dropped a few more trees today. One good sized oak two small birch and a good sized ash.
The white birch in the back ground is dead and needs to come down, about 25" diameter.


----------



## al-k

Couple more ash and some shag bark hickory logs in the pile today. About 1.5 cord


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Almost 400 pallets added the last couple weeks;
The single stacks are last years wood; due to Covid 19 I'm not selling firewood this year, copd, old age and all. When the double stacked side fills out a few more rows, last years wood will get moved and double stacked also, opening up the left side for next springs splitting. Five gallons of fuel and an afternoon. Many of these covers are UV deteriorated and will be removed and trashed before they break down more.
EDIT: Trying covers silver side up instead of the black side to see if they last longer.
3rd photo is yesterdays (1) cord worth of chips;
Only did 3/4 cord today, late afternoon start.
The last two are two different day after the cutting is done, Oval Beach is a city owned beach on Lake Michigan.
Typically there is 300' of beach from the parking lot to the water.
This summer it is down to maybe half that or less.
Off to the beach tonight with a couple low folding chairs.



Insert: ThumbnailFull image



Delete
IMG_3441.jpg


----------



## Alu

Logs inn ond saw and leftovers in firewood traktor mashine and som clean up on rotten wood..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## al-k

And all cleaned up this morning, took about 3 hours.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Getting the hang of using a maul.
_
_


----------



## thewoodlands

I put the paint brush down and started getting some firewood for the inventory,

I felled two Yellow Birch to make room for plowing snow and it will make the entrance to the small gully bigger and easier.

Picture 0626 is the first smaller Yellow Birch, 0627 & 0628 is the rounds from the Birch, 0629,30,31 is the second Birch that I felled today and the rest of the pictures are what I plan to fell so that whole area is open.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just some pictures of the Yellow Birch (3 separate trees) that I felled today, there is still more bucking left but once I ran out of water, I called it a day. One part of this Yellow Birch was very small like a branch and the first part I felled, I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## thewoodlands

Yesterday I took care of the tops from two Yellow Birch, there isn't any big wood but these rounds will give off some btu's. I did get all the small branches off to the side with some on the backhill but I can get through the trail after I cleared everything that was down. I did drag one top out of an old trail using the rhino, it also put me cutting in an area that had some shade.

One of the pictures is the gully at the base of backhill that will need limbing up more for our RTV.


----------



## sean donato

woodchuckcanuck said:


> This is our yard from last week. All done processing last year's wood. Cleaned up now, organized, and ready for the next 100 cord.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I need like 8-9 people to hit 1,000 subscribers on my YT channel. Help a guy out



Subbed.

Log pile grew a bit, and neighbor up the road asked for help removing some trees off his lot. If that happens ill be set for wood for the next few years. May even have to put up another wood shed. Good problems to have I guess.


----------



## motorhead99999

This is my area this year. Usually I split with the splitter pushing into the dump trailer so I don’t have to handle the wood again picking it up. But the dump trailer is in pieces at the moment so on the ground it goes for now.


----------



## MNGuns

This showed up today. Works good in the short amount of testing I have done with it. We will see....


----------



## chainsawman123

wow them piles of wood are small my piles are bigger than a mansion


----------



## chainsawman123

wow your piles of firewood is small mines is real large super piles bigger than 100 mansions


----------



## svk

Oh boy, here comes the measuring tape....


----------



## stihlaficionado

svk said:


> Oh boy, here comes the measuring tape....


And the paddles , don't forget about those


----------



## Iowawoodguy

He has to be a troll


----------



## chucker

new member, low post count and no pictures of his self-unproven "brags" of mansions sized wood chip's ! ??? lol


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> new member, low post count and no pictures of his self-unproven "brags" of mansions sized wood chip's ! ??? lol


He’s gunny 5.0


----------



## Alu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KiwiBro

Alu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nice mill.


----------



## Ripandsplit

KiwiBro said:


> Nice mill.
> View attachment 847075


Nice timber mate . What species is it ? How d you find your lucas mate ? Cheers


----------



## KiwiBro

Ripandsplit said:


> Nice timber mate . What species is it ? How d you find your lucas mate ? Cheers


Thanks. If memory serves me correctly, that was some old, dry Saligna. Love the Lucas because it works as it should. At first, it seems such a simple set-up but it's clear that simplicity has years of experience and clever thinking behind the design. They have largely resisted the frills and stick to a design and engineering that works today and will still be working in years to come. But the best thing about it, is the service from Lucas. They are without doubt the best business I have ever dealt with. After sales service isn't a marketing slogan. They take it seriously. I know they've got my back and after the nightmares with other machinery vendors I have experienced, owning a Lucas and experiencing their after sale service feels like coming home.


----------



## WayNorth

Good evening everyone,

This is some photos of a *delivery of firewood* from a few years ago that we turned into a short video, and posted on YouTube

Almost time for us to order some more for the next season...

All the best from Whitehorse, Yukon
Thanks,


----------



## Jere39

A minor tale of woe:
A very nice Chestnut Oak and a typical Red Oak were both blown over during the TS no one could pronounce:




This one fell just past my last utility pole before my utilities go underground:




Red Oak brought down about half the limbs off a Tulip Poplar. It's stinking hot and humid here now, not the kind of weather I prefer to work in. So, when My Son-In-Law and Grandson volunteered to assist Saturday I took them up on it. Unfortunately, my SIL struck a mighty but glancing blow with the Fiskars on one of the blocks he was splitting. I guess fortunately, the blow caught the tire on my cart instead of anything that bleeds:




And, not to be outdone, I broke the chain tensioner pawl on my Dolmar 421 while limbing this mess in either a feat of tremendous strength, or tremendous stupidity:




And after a reasonable quest on the internet, I can't find one. I guess I'll have to try one of the used parts sites and probably have to buy half a saw.


----------



## Philbert

I was able to find a Dolmar / Makita part on German eBay, that I could not find here, with the help of some AS members. Post a ‘Wanted’ ad in the Trading Post.

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

Philbert said:


> I was able to find a Dolmar / Makita part on German eBay, that I could not find here, with the help of some AS members. Post a ‘Wanted’ ad in the Trading Post.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks, I did, and perhaps even better than German eBay, I was directed to the chainsawr site. Which I had already searched. I couldn't find, but @hokiehunter did find it and posted a link for me. Order posted. Thanks to ArboristSite I expect to be sawing again with this 421 soon.


----------



## husqvarna257

I am working on the 30 yd load of ends I got last month. Still more in the driveway but the wood lot is clearing up some.


----------



## pdelosh

This is a stack i started this spring in my daughters back yard. All taken from the town compost site a couple miles from her house. Mostly Oak, Ash, and Honey Locust. I'm only taking the wood I can identify and easy to buck right now cuz their is so much available there.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Not my wood splitting area, but I’ve been bringing them wood. I didn't bring the fir in the background though.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Cut
Split
Stack
Profit
Repeat


----------



## treebilly

What splitter are you running?


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Oak, hackberry, maple, elm, and a little ash. A little mulberry in the back right too.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

One off the back of a tractor. Why?


----------



## treebilly

Just curious. Not enough of it in the picture to see how it’s set up


----------



## al-k

A bunch of 12 hour days last week, not much better this week. Storm clean up, no power for 5 days. Pic is from work.
Pile about 15' high.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Red oak meets the 395 & 661 R

Later it will meet my bud's new splitter


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Looks like a good splitter. That bar on the 395 looks a bit gimpy too.


----------



## stihlaficionado

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Looks like a good splitter. That bar on the 395 looks a bit gimpy too.


What's "gimpy" ?

the saw sits to the right due to the protective plate that comes up near the oil tank


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Looked like it was very narrow near the nose


----------



## stihlaficionado

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Looked like it was very narrow near the nose


Probably an optical illusion of some type, the bar is completely true


----------



## svk

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 848369
> 
> 
> View attachment 848370
> 
> 
> View attachment 848371
> 
> 
> View attachment 848372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 848374
> 
> 
> Red oak meets the 395 & 661 R
> 
> Later it will meet my bud's new splitter
> 
> View attachment 848375
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 848376
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 848378


Looks good


----------



## stihlaficionado

svk said:


> Looks good


Haven't tried the box wedge splitter myself yet. Hopefully it will reduce the amount of work needed to manhandle the big rounds, as the plate will do most of the work. The conveyor will also reduce the number of touches(bending down, picking up)


----------



## tater_51

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> approximately 40' long 4-6 rows deep
> Shane


----------



## tnichols

tater_51 said:


> View attachment 848732


Very nice! Does the wood pile have to be outside?


----------



## Cowboy254

pdelosh said:


> This is a stack i started this spring in my daughters back yard. All taken from the town compost site a couple miles from her house. Mostly Oak, Ash, and Honey Locust. I'm only taking the wood I can identify and easy to buck right now cuz their is so much available there.
> View attachment 847768



Holy [email protected]! Sweet stack, man.


----------



## Alu

KiwiBro said:


> Nice mill.
> View attachment 847075



Tnx the same ! 10-30 2019 mod i think, had IT for four months now. Makes me happy going Down there for a bit of work !
You made lots of boards ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WayNorth

Good evening everyone,

This is some photos of a *delivery of firewood* from 2015 that we turned into a short video, and posted on *YouTube*

Almost time for us to order some more for the next season...

All the best from Whitehorse, Yukon
Thanks,


----------



## svk

Round one and two of geriatric tree cleanup at my neighbors.


----------



## Philbert

stihlaficionado said:


> Later it will meet my bud's new splitter


More pics of the splitter please!

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> More pics of the splitter please!
> 
> Thanks.



Ditto. Step back a little this time.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Philbert said:


> More pics of the splitter please!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


I will get some more as we head into fall. I've been cutting mostly large red oak rounds that need to be processed


----------



## stihlaficionado

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ditto. Step back a little this time.



On those shots I didn't want to include any pics of my friend's house, so all up-close.


----------



## mountainguyed67

stihlaficionado said:


> On those shots I didn't want to include any pics of my friend's house, so all up-close.



We couldn’t see the whole machine.


----------



## Philbert

mountainguyed67 said:


> We couldn’t see the whole machine.


Yeah, the pictures reminded me of some of those 'Aussie Chopper' models we see in the Australian threads.

Googled 'Brute Force' splitters: more info and photos there. No pics of your buddy's house!








Brute Force | Firewood Equipment | Dorchester, WI


Firewood processors. Log splitters. Firewood bundlers. Woodstoves. Call for a free estimate today!




www.bruteforceusa.com





Philbert


----------



## stihlaficionado

Since the humidity was 100% we decided to take the splitter out for a spin processing most of the larger red oak rounds.
Most of the rounds were between 30- 36,37 inches by 18-20 inches .
Hardest job was rolling the large rounds on the lift & keeping pace with the cycle speed (clearing the chute & making sure the splits
go up the conveyor properly).


----------



## Philbert

Thanks.

So, it looks like the push plate forces the bottom of a large round through a box splitter, then the top frame brings the rest of the round back on the return trip, so that it can drop down, and go again?

I assume that this also makes fairly uniform splits?

Looks like the company is located not too far from Tree Monkey's place.

Philbert


----------



## stihlaficionado

Philbert said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, it looks like the push plate forces the bottom of a large round through a box splitter, then the top frame brings the rest of the round back on the return trip, so that it can drop down, and go again?
> 
> I assume that this also makes fairly uniform splits?
> 
> Looks like the company is located not too far from Tree Monkey's place.
> 
> Philbert


Yes & yes.
We were looking to reduce the amount of touches wrangling the larger pieces on the conventional 4 way/6 way wedge on the Built Rite
About as uniform as one can get.
The Brute Force also sits higher, so no bending over(except to clear the chute)


It was towed down about a month ago, as my friend has a cabin in NE Wisconsin.
Shipping it down would have added another 1K is what I heard


----------



## thewoodlands

I started making a trail wider and higher so the RTV won't get a light taken out by some branches. I took a total of three American Hophornbeam from up top and one more that fell across a trail we use for walking.


----------



## thewoodlands

A few more pictures, the Brook is pretty low which is normal for the end of August.


----------



## Tony ray

Here is my pile. 12 ute loads from 4 doors down after clearing there block for a house, all peppermint gum. Not bad to burn.


----------



## MNGuns

Pretty nice out this weekend. Got a small bit done. Looking forward to some cooler weather and hitting it hard.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Took a load yesterday and today to our friend‘s store.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Ash, ash die back and some fir I split earlier.


----------



## chainsawman123

stihlaficionado said:


> And the paddles , don't forget about those


if you need a good ass wooping contact you local school principal thay are profersonals


----------



## svk

ohh boy

profersonals!


----------



## stihlaficionado

chainsawman123 said:


> if you need a good ass wooping contact you local school principal thay are profersonals


Ya...something about the mandatory masks though just kills the ambience


----------



## Swampedout

Free elm, pine we didnt burn last year, some cedar, some aspen. Im not stacking it until it cools down.


----------



## Cowboy254

Here's the pile to stack in the middle bay as I work my way forward from the back. Two rows at the back already stacked. 9 rows makes for 5.5 cords or 20 cubes.







The 'to be stacked' pile looks better from below the 2 ft retaining wall. 




I don't think there's enough to fill the bay, gonna have to scrounge some more.


----------



## motolife313

Getting my oak pile back up again


----------



## svk

Birch yesterday in my woods. 






Aspen today at my neighbors.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

What is aspen like to burn?


----------



## tnichols

Still cleaning up after storm blow down. We’ve got everything off the ground that shouldn’t be there. Worked Friday on limb wood I saved off our once beautiful hard maple. Slow going. Finished splitting this dab this morning. Mostly 10” stuff that’ll go in the stove the short way for all night burns. A slice of my little operation...


----------



## tnichols

I’ve been super busy helping out neighbors, elderly folks, and in-laws. I’m close to buying proper equipment to start a tree business. My phone rings frequently from folks looking for simple tree help. Example from my dad’s yesterday. He’s 91 now and is insistent on staying on the farm that is full of mature trees that have been hammered by 3 powerful storms in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## svk

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> What is aspen like to burn?


When dry, burns fairly hot and clean, not much for coals. Doesn’t last very long.


----------



## al-k

I got to take this birch today. 3 logs went to the mill and I still have to clean the top up.


----------



## svk

al-k said:


> I got to take this birch today. 3 logs went to the mill and I still have to clean the top up.View attachment 853623
> View attachment 853624
> View attachment 853625


That’s a real nice one. We don’t get many with that girth and if they do, they often fork not far up the trunk.


----------



## Philbert

tnichols said:


> Still cleaning up after storm blow down. We’ve got everything off the ground that shouldn’t be there. Worked Friday on limb wood I saved off our once beautiful hard maple. Slow going. Finished splitting this dab this morning. Mostly 10” stuff that’ll go in the stove the short way for all night burns. A slice of my little operation...


Very neat stacks! Very clean splitter!

Philbert


----------



## chainsawman123

wow nice wood
is that dog a wood guard dog
so no body steals that wood


----------



## mountainguyed67

chainsawman123 said:


> wow nice wood
> is that dog a wood guard dog
> so no body steals that wood



What post are you referring to? I went back looking for a dog, and didn’t see one.

Edit: Okay maybe you were referring to this one, it’s back a page.



motolife313 said:


> Getting my oak pile back up againView attachment 853340
> View attachment 853341


----------



## djg james

Recently posted in the 'Scrounging' section. Wood stacks and my splitting area-my drive.


----------



## motolife313

chainsawman123 said:


> wow nice wood
> is that dog a wood guard dog
> so no body steals that wood




Way to friendly to ever be a guard dog, he doesn’t even bark. Likes to talk tho. Very good dog! His name is kota. He’s about 2 years old


----------



## tnichols

Philbert said:


> Very neat stacks! Very clean splitter!
> 
> Philbert


Thanks. That is bay 1 for the 10” stuff. Bays 2 and 3 are for the 13”. Our firebox is small so it’s nice too have wiggle room when loading. Probably 7-9 cord under roof that’s processed. Probably 2-3 cord in waiting.


----------



## Alu

Loaded up two plets and filled in in between and gave it to my good friend ! Al was leftovers from Lucas mill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philbert

Alu said:


> Loaded up two plets and filled in in between and gave it to my good friend ! Al was leftovers from Lucas mill


Looks like this could go in the '_Firewood Scrounging'_ thread!

(A lot of people would like good friends like you!)

Philbert


----------



## AGoodSteward

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> What is aspen like to burn?


Hot and quick. I don't sell it. I split it big (6-10"x20-24") and burn the heck out of it.
Easy to split though.


----------



## Doorfx




----------



## AGoodSteward

wood in

wood out


----------



## motolife313

That’s some nice looking cherry


----------



## mountainguyed67

Doorfx said:


>



I like the Wood Hog Judy sign.


----------



## Cowboy254

mountainguyed67 said:


> I like the Wood Hog Judy sign.



I was going to ask who Judy was. My guess is that she is well warmed .


----------



## al-k

Next victim

and its in the log pile for 2022
Had to take a couple of small maples that would have been taken out by the oak, the grapple makes short work of the brush.
Also dropped a good size black birch that had the top broke off in the storm a few weeks ago. Nice to be getting some cool weather for a change 42 degrees this morning.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Red oak & some ash

661R with a 32"

Cleaning up the yard. By November most of the wood will have been processed & by Spring next year this entire area will be chock-full of logs brought in over the winter months .


----------



## WoznicaMapleSyrup

Working on some ash this week. Sounds like I'll be turning one of the larger logs into lumber. Nice clean grain and straight as an arrow.


----------



## svk

WoznicaMapleSyrup said:


> Working on some ash this week. Sounds like I'll be turning one of the larger logs into lumber. Nice clean grain and straight as an arrow.


Welcome to the site! Great pics!


----------



## pdelosh

Picked these up on CL for $5 a pallet, grabbed 40 of them. Didn't want to spend that much money but I don't see them available very often.


----------



## russhd1997

I finally finished splitting and stacking the wood for my OWB. There's about 14 cords total.









Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz

russhd1997 said:


> I finally finished splitting and stacking the wood for my OWB. There's about 14 cords total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk



Nice looking stacks [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlaficionado

Thank goodness I didn't hit this buried bolt when I was cutting, or the splitter for that matter. It would have done some damage


----------



## woodpiler

Here's a photograph of my processing area (harvested logs to be cut and split).


And my wood shed and tractor with my "wood sled" on clamp on forks. In my streamlining of getting wood from the field into the bin just before goes into the wood stove, the Wood Sled has become really useful, as I split, I throw it onto the sled and then take it to be stacked.


----------



## al-k

Rented a small excavator and did some clean up and stump removal.

It's so dry, the ground is like powder.


----------



## abbott295

Russhd : could you tell us something about your jitterbug, if that is what you call them things, please. Looks interesting. Thanks


----------



## mountainguyed67

al-k said:


> Rented a small excavator and did some clean up and stump removal.View attachment 856223
> View attachment 856224
> It's so dry, the ground is like powder.



How did you get the stump out?


----------



## al-k

mountainguyed67 said:


> How did you get the stump out?


 With the mini excavator. I know in the pic it shows my tractor, didn't get any of the excavator.


----------



## djg james

Finally got all the Hedge on my driveway split and stacked. Ended up with a 20' by 6' row. The last bay to the left is Mulberry.




P.S. I also have about 6 wheel barrow loads that wouldn't fit the rack. I'll have to find some place to put it.


----------



## Be Stihl

Well here is what I have for the winter, I think it’s real close to 3 cord. First half is 2 year seasoned, the other is only 1 year but it will have to do. Mostly oak, a little locust and some poplar. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl

tnichols said:


> Still cleaning up after storm blow down. We’ve got everything off the ground that shouldn’t be there. Worked Friday on limb wood I saved off our once beautiful hard maple. Slow going. Finished splitting this dab this morning. Mostly 10” stuff that’ll go in the stove the short way for all night burns. A slice of my little operation...View attachment 853461
> View attachment 853462
> View attachment 853463
> View attachment 853464



Now that’s a very clean, organized setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii

next year wood sorted last weekend


----------



## Haywire




----------



## al-k

Now that I have sold a few cords have room to start on next years.


----------



## Philbert

al-k said:


> Now that I have sold a few cords have room to start on next years.


(your bar is upside down . . . . )

Philbert


----------



## al-k

So I split and stacked those rounds and turned out a bit over a cord. Must be getting old because I have right at 5 hours in the whole process. I guess 40 bucks a hour is not to bad.


----------



## waross

Been redoing my work area building new racks and moving sawmill around. Have a new eastonmade splitter coming in December. Can't wait.












Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cantoo

Waross, nice mill. I have a 130 covered with cobwebs. You're gonna love that Eastonmade, he makes good stuff.


----------



## al-k

Cut some more logs after work.


----------



## H-Ranch

Here's a pic of mine I took tonight while on groundhog disposal duty. This one was real skittish - had to wait him out about 4 times.


----------



## MNGuns

waross said:


> Been redoing my work area building new racks and moving sawmill around. Have a new eastonmade splitter coming in December. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Whatcha get? I ordered an Axis this week myself. May 2021 ETA..


----------



## waross

MNGuns said:


> Whatcha get? I ordered an Axis this week myself. May 2021 ETA..


Eastonmade 12-22 Wood Splitter

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## al-k

Split those rounds today in the rain.


----------



## stihlaficionado

^^The next cut/split pile . It'll be moved to another area, off the rocks & closer to where it will be stacked.


----------



## Hinerman

tnichols said:


> I’ve been super busy helping out neighbors, elderly folks, and in-laws. I’m close to buying proper equipment to start a tree business. My phone rings frequently from folks looking for simple tree help. Example from my dad’s yesterday. He’s 91 now and is insistent on staying on the farm that is full of mature trees that have been hammered by 3 powerful storms in the last 6 weeks.
> View attachment 853465
> View attachment 853466
> View attachment 853467



You need to have a GTG or Charity Cut to help get your Father's farm cleaned up...


----------



## Be Stihl

H-Ranch said:


> Here's a pic of mine I took tonight while on groundhog disposal duty. This one was real skittish - had to wait him out about 4 times.
> View attachment 858745



Nice stacks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233

Got some more ash added to the to be split pile. For reference the rack holds a face cord.
Have a great night!
Lee


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

No more chain in the dirt.
No more logs rolling in the dirt and sawdust (hiding rocks).
No more bending over to cutting block and picking up blocks.
Presenting our "ugly log crib". Logs too ugly to go through the processor will now make their way through the EastonMade 12-22 splitter.


----------



## MNGuns

woodchuckcanuck said:


> No more chain in the dirt.
> No more logs rolling in the dirt and sawdust (hiding rocks).
> No more bending over to cutting block and picking up blocks.
> Presenting our "ugly log crib". Logs too ugly to go through the processor will now make their way through the EastonMade 12-22 splitter.
> View attachment 859334
> View attachment 859333


I like it. Half my year I get logs the other I get tree service wood. Need to build something similar but with more deck for the shorter stuff


----------



## al-k

Moved some crates into the garage, should last me till January. Stacked up what I split the other day almost a cord.


----------



## SS396driver

Working on 23-24 season . I may be into 24-25 hard to say , this season's wood is already stacked in the basement and the racks are still full so I would say 12 cord stacked outside . So that's two seasons. I just keep cutting splitting and stacking .


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

al-k said:


> Moved some crates into the garage, should last me till January. Stacked up what I split the other day almost a cord.View attachment 859504
> View attachment 859505



Did something similar on Sunday.


----------



## sean donato

Wish I had the space you guys do indoors... I can barely get a weeks worth in the basement..


----------



## cantoo

woodchuckcanuck, I use left over Nova Seal to put over the top of my crates. It lasts much longer than the black tarps, more expensive of course too. 100' roll goes a long way though. https://www.buildings.com/product-c...uctid/1520/product/novaseal-roof-underlayment


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

cantoo said:


> woodchuckcanuck, I use left over Nova Seal to put over the top of my crates. It lasts much longer than the black tarps, more expensive of course too. 100' roll goes a long way though. https://www.buildings.com/product-c...uctid/1520/product/novaseal-roof-underlayment



I usually can get 2-3 years use for each piece. The tarps I use come off of the lumber bundles at the hardware stores. They give them away rather than see them go to landfill. Hard to beat free. I used them on the kiln for bldg wrap, and as a drop down tarp to redirect air flow. Quite sturdy.


----------



## cantoo

Free is always great. We have 100's of lumber tarps at work and I use a fair share of them too. We also use big bale tarps to cover rooves during wet weather so I get the old ones too. They last better than the lumber tarps.


----------



## al-k

Moved about a cord of logs and cut them up today. Gave the 291 a work out.(me to)
Ash, oak, hickory


----------



## Jere39

Sawed on this log for about a tank of fuel, then quartered it (Red Oak must be much heavier now than it was 50 years ago):



Scout, my ever present, and vigilant Brit has kept the forest denizens at bay for another year. I haul these quartered pieces to my processing/stacking piles with a low impact ATV and JD 15S cart:




Then just a matter of whacking and stacking. I know I could split faster if I used bungie cord or set them in a tire, or whatever. But, this is my pace, think of all that bending over and resetting the pieces for another split as this old splitters _recycle time_.

The 1 minute version:


The 2 minute version:


And the 3 minute version:


Just an old guy in flannel splitting some fine straight grained Red Oak. I could do this all day!


----------



## SS396driver

I got the "Do you think we have enough wood stacked in the basement " Said we have 5 plus cords. Get the "ok" so I'm into the the two year stacks for another two cord


----------



## al-k

Had a little storm the other day and went out behind the barn and found this. So today I spent 4 hours cleaning it up. Top of one in back ground snapped off to.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Jere39 said:


> Red Oak must be much heavier now than it was 50 years ago):


Much agreed.


----------



## al-k

Went out and did some more splitting today.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first three pictures should be some American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) that I split and stacked today, the last pictures are of some Yellow Birch and one White Birch that I split and stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split two loads of Yellow Birch and stacked it with what was started yesterday, picture 1036 in the above post.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Jere39 said:


> I haul these quartered pieces to my processing/stacking piles with a low impact ATV and JD 15S cart:


I enjoy your photos and others posts of getting into the woods and being good stewards of the land. I used to do the same for years using an atv, small pull behind atv trailer and log arch., both with atv type tires. I'd scatter the brush and leave only a tilted, uprooted stumps from blow downs. Where tops blew out hardly a trace at all if you were to walk through the woods. The atv left a path of crushed leaves that disappeared in a season. Of course it is a slower process, a primal forest gathering lineage, a rooting in nature to which we are just passing through. What a delightful way to spend time. The dogs love it too. And in winter, that warm wood heat and glowing fire is of course a lot more hands on, and just a bit more intimate.
Buying logs and selling wood bypasses all of that, and I miss it, but no longer have access to the land we did for twenty years. 
The past few years, log arch has only been used a couple times, lastly at the neighbors after they logged off thirty acres. 
The loggers left them a mess. The property is now thick with brush beginning to cover up much of it. It will be a another thirty years or more before it recovers any resemblance of a woods, if not twice that. 
We burn about three cord per year and always worked one year ahead gathering dead fall and wind damage. There was more than enough of that that we left standing dead for the birds and wildlife. Eventually those topple and provide beautiful barkless firewood.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Some ten year old photos.
Wind storm domino effect.
Chain feature added to capture front of log. 
Our youngest son helping in the woods.


My older brother visiting MI from CA.



I backed over this log, but more often than not, it is easier to get along side and lift the arch over using the handles. This size log requires hooking the cable to the chain on the rear of the arch (three links hanging from beak), cradling the log and doubling the lifting. This tends to twist the log because the cable pulley and the chain that is hooked to are inline with each other, causing a sideways cable cradle. This is where the chain on the front of the log is really handy, hooking one end of the chain, torquing against the twisting action, and readily hooking in place, in the slot. I've suggested this modification to Log Rite's owner at the Paul Bunyan Show last year, and one of the employees there the year before. Supplied with the arch is a medium weight ratchet strap to control the front of the log. We used a ratchet strap come-a-long instead, until an Arboristsite member posted this mod, and I purchased the cnc piece from him. A local welder mounted it for me. Shown in the second photo. 
The photo above shows a single line lift. There is a bell on the cable that the cable end fits into. There is also a bell and hook adapter used to hook on the chain for the double cable lift.
What is really nice about the whole set-up is that you do not have to drag the end of the log through the woods. We use the trailer more often than the arch as most firewood is top wood and smaller dead fall. The arch is fun to use.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The arch is job specific.
The trailer is so much more useful.


----------



## Jere39

@Sandhill Crane Thanks for the comments, and back at you. Those are great pictures of your firewood collecting and moving efforts. I like to think I operate on a very similar model. I too have an arch, one I made, and one I rarely use. It was fun to collect the components, design it, have a friend who is a great welder put it together, and then to paint it and verify the utility. But, perhaps like you, I mostly use the cart and ATV, or in the winter, with the mower deck off, I have a small grapple on the front of my JD x728 garden tractor.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

You have a beautiful spot.
I also remember your posts on the grapple.
We are very fortunate considering fires, floods, Covid, and the economy.


----------



## float89

All set for the year. Finally... Just have to tarp for the snow. Next spring's project will be a lean-too.


----------



## al-k

finished up cord #3 this morning.


----------



## CaseyForrest

A little later than normal to start filling the lean too. Fortunately it’s big enough to hold more than a seasons worth.


----------



## Lee192233

I was able to get 2 more trailer loads of ash rounds up from the woods today. It's nice getting ahead. This wood will be for 2022/23. I split when the snow is too deep to easily get around the woods. 
Next weekend I will be loading about 3 cords in the basement for this winter.


----------



## svk

We skidded 19 more lake logs aka “dead heads” out of the lake. My neighbor texted that he realized later that he broke a front axle skidding with the wheeler.

Some of them.


----------



## moresnow

svk said:


> We skidded 19 more lake logs aka “dead heads” out of the lake. My neighbor texted that he realized later that he broke a front axle skidding with the wheeler.
> 
> Some of them.
> View attachment 862268


Processing for firewood? Seems like a hassle when surrounded by standing timber? What's the scoop on pursuing this wood? Fill us in.


----------



## svk

moresnow said:


> Processing for firewood? Seems like a hassle when surrounded by standing timber? What's the scoop on pursuing this wood? Fill us in.


Removing from the lake for safety purposes. I do use some of these logs for firewood though, they actually dry pretty quickly once split.


----------



## clint53

Got my morning fix.
About 22 cords as I measured it.


----------



## Cowboy254

Jere39 said:


> View attachment 861186



Jere, beautiful work as always. That red oak looks great to work up.



float89 said:


> All set for the year. Finally... Just have to tarp for the snow. Next spring's project will be a lean-too.
> 
> View attachment 861336



That's a great stack. How many cord in that?


----------



## Jere39

Not my preferred splitting area, but these are just too big for any of my equipment. It's another storm dropped Red Oak, with plenty of straight grain, so Scout and I will split in place. This one also went down in a recent tropical storm that rolled north onto my hill top.


----------



## Philbert

Does Scout chase the flying splits?

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

Philbert said:


> Does Scout chase the flying splits?
> 
> Philbert



Fast approaching 12 years experience at it:


----------



## al-k

Cut some more rounds, working on cord number 4


----------



## al-k

And cord # 4 done.


----------



## clint53

I just finished making sure I won't need any more kindling for this coming winter. From pine sawmill slabs.


----------



## al-k

Yesterdays project was trying to cut up a bunch of tops and limbs. Only got about half of them.


----------



## float89

That's a great stack. How many cord in that?
[/QUOTE]

@al-k That a full 10 from a load this spring to the house. I have another 6 or so still that is not cut up yet. I go through almost 10/yr...

looking at a few things to try and bring that down a bit. 10/yr is wearing on me!


----------



## al-k

Maybe 2 cord at best, all cut up now.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I especially like seeing different parts of the country in everyones photos!


----------



## Haywire

Early winter this year


----------



## Doorfx

Here too!


----------



## FinnKamp

I wish we had snow. As we live in 60th parallel North, there's very limited amount of daylight this time of the year. Snow would help a little bit, especially when driving.
Of course, snow here in the southern part of the country does not stay white for a long time rather than becoming gross grey-brown stuff.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

svk said:


> My neighbor texted that he realized later that he broke a front axle skidding with the wheeler.



I tore a cvc boot on my Polaris. The axle is connected to the front differential like a socket wrench handle and socket. Give it a hard jerk and it pops out.


----------



## Be Stihl

float89 said:


> That's a great stack. How many cord in that?



@al-k That a full 10 from a load this spring to the house. I have another 6 or so still that is not cut up yet. I go through almost 10/yr...

looking at a few things to try and bring that down a bit. 10/yr is wearing on me![/QUOTE]

Wow. I burn 2 a year and that is all I can manage outside of a job, wife, kids. Last season I cut 4 so I could be a year ahead split by hand, thought my wife was gonna divorce me. She won’t be complaining when it gets cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

still plenty scrounging wood, fire... camp... and cooking! most of it just down the street a bit. from a midnight scrounge the other day... got about 1/2 cord in total cut up for woodpile, and some to split. plenty fire wood action down in So Texas... daily camp fires, too! ...


----------



## Theeplaymaker

Hey guys, first post. Just moved 3 months ago to a new home in a wood neighborhood with a fireplace so somewhat of a newbie. Joined here to learn some good tips on stacking, wood types and everything else. Started my first round stack with what I think is red oak that my neighbors had cut down. I also have 2 standing dead oak trees that will be dropped and a large one over my house that ill be getting dropped. Should have a nice starter pile once I get those dropped and cut up. I used white marble as a base for this pile and interested to see if that was a good idea or not for future piles

Right now I'm working with a Stihl MS 170, MS 271, stihl pro splitting axe, maul, 10 lb sledge and a single wedge.

Can't wait to read around the site more!


----------



## rwoods

You didn't list your most valuable firewood assets - those two helpers shown in your second picture. I bet you are one busy fellow. Welcome to the site, BTW.

Ron


----------



## Theeplaymaker

rwoods said:


> You didn't list your most valuable firewood assets - those two helpers shown in your second picture. I bet you are one busy fellow. Welcome to the site, BTW.
> 
> Ron



You're right and they love helping. Trying to teach them early.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

clint53 said:


> I just finished making sure I won't need any more kindling for this coming winter. From pine sawmill slabs.
> 
> View attachment 863440



I keep old cedar fence slats. then cut them up into 8" or so. then split with camp axe. makes swell kindling. u got a load there...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Haywire said:


> Early winter this year
> View attachment 864041


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Doorfx said:


> Here too!


the driving pix reminds me of the High Cascade and driving up to go skiing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

winter down here in my neck of the woods...


----------



## clint53

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I keep old cedar fence slats. then cut them up into 8" or so. then split with camp axe. makes swell kindling. u got a load there...


My bandsaw mill buddy gave us a trailer load of pine slabs. We have enough for years to come.


----------



## Cowboy254

Theeplaymaker said:


> Hey guys, first post. Just moved 3 months ago to a new home in a wood neighborhood with a fireplace so somewhat of a newbie. Joined here to learn some good tips on stacking, wood types and everything else. Started my first round stack with what I think is red oak that my neighbors had cut down. I also have 2 standing dead oak trees that will be dropped and a large one over my house that ill be getting dropped. Should have a nice starter pile once I get those dropped and cut up. I used white marble as a base for this pile and interested to see if that was a good idea or not for future piles
> 
> Right now I'm working with a Stihl MS 170, MS 271, stihl pro splitting axe, maul, 10 lb sledge and a single wedge.
> 
> Can't wait to read around the site more!



Welcome! I have learned heaps in lots of areas since joining here several years ago. I think your marble base will be great for draining water compared to just starting it on the ground where you'll probably be sacrificing your bottom layer. 

The Scrounging Firewood thread is well worth a look too for general firewood education. Be warned though, you may end up with many more chainsaws if you hang around here...


----------



## clint53

Cowboy254 said:


> Be warned though, you may end up with many more chainsaws if you hang around here...


Very true. 
I had 5 last July. I now have 13 and 2 more freebies on the way.


----------



## clint53




----------



## thewoodlands

I started cutting some Ash again since EAB will kill it, pictured are the two I felled today and some rounds in picture 1124 I cut from some tops earlier this year. The two Ash I felled today and some of the rounds in picture 1124 are stacked.

The older MTD 20 Ton splitter had a new GX160 put on it yesterday, all the firewood I split was smaller but I really like the new engine.


----------



## FinnKamp

I started to clear our summer house yard. At first, I'll cut small spruces to give larger trees more sunlight, more open space to grow and rework the property to have less swampy feel.


----------



## Yarz

I just finished stacking everything I could this weekend. There are some short pieces that I don't like to stack, and a few that should be cut down and stacked, but right now I'm done with wood for a little while...


----------



## svk

Yarz said:


> I just finished stacking everything I could this weekend. There are some short pieces that I don't like to stack, and a few that should be cut down and stacked, but right now I'm done with wood for a little while...


What do the letters notate?


----------



## thewoodlands

I had some smaller rounds that I stacked first and then split some other rounds I had left from the spring ash felling that finished up this stack.


----------



## float89

Thought I'd share. Working out even better than the idea itself, for once. If anyone ever transports the splitter over a decent distance I would recommend. It may even be a better set up than using it "normal". Now not every trailer would qualify as a good candidate but sure beats unloading and reloading.


----------



## SimonHS

float89 said:


> Thought I'd share. Working out even better than the idea itself, for once. If anyone ever transports the splitter over a decent distance I would recommend. It may even be a better set up than using it "normal". Now not every trailer would qualify as a good candidate but sure beats unloading and reloading.



If the splitter sat the other way around could you just drop the trailer tailgate and have easier access?


----------



## DoB

My log delivery showed up this week for the 2021-22 burning season so I went out this morning while I had a free hour and ran a tank of gas through my little Husky......It was the first time I have run a saw since March and it felt good to ease into my cutting season


----------



## float89

SimonHS said:


> If the splitter sat the other way around could you just drop the trailer tailgate and have easier access?



Yes. I suppose but getting it on the trailer that way is tough. I used a tractor with the hitch to back it on this one which is a tilt trailer. With a few people it would be possible to get a run and push it up the other way around.


----------



## al-k

I don't know why, but I put this on my saw to try it. Seems to pull it ok.


----------



## FinnKamp

FinnKamp said:


> I started to clear our summer house yard. At first, I'll cut small spruces to give larger trees more sunlight, more open space to grow and rework the property to have less swampy feel.
> 
> View attachment 866675


 Again, clearing some spruce trees


----------



## SS396driver

My wood lot gets bigger every day . Going to grab the rest of the wood on my road today . Running out of time to buck and split this . Having hand surgery in two weeks . At least I have next season and the one after wood all done . Got one more load to put in for the winter


----------



## hunter72

Mark
Is that a Dorlet HT 2000 that has the fire ? I really enjoy mine after I learned how to use it after having a Vermont casting's Defiant for 30 some years.
John


----------



## SS396driver

hunter72 said:


> Mark
> Is that a Dorlet HT 2000 that has the fire ? I really enjoy mine after I learned how to use it after having a Vermont casting's Defiant for 30 some years.
> John


Yup Drolet 2000 . We bought it 3 years ago it replaced the Dutchwest that was beyond repair . I love it burns alot less wood and the house is warmer


----------



## ElevatorGuy

SS396driver said:


> Yup Drolet 2000 . We bought it 3 years ago it replaced the Dutchwest that was beyond repair . I love it burns alot less wood and the house is warmer


Why did you need to shield the floor joints?


----------



## SS396driver

The black pipe from the stove is too close as per the town . Had to shield it but it's always a good thing to have more than less protection


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Single wall?


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> Single wall?


Yup the elbow goes into the insulated pipe that goes threw the foundation


----------



## ElevatorGuy

What temps do you see on that pipe? Mine is double inside before going to class a.


----------



## SS396driver

ElevatorGuy said:


> What temps do you see on that pipe? Mine is double inside before going to class a.


Never actually checked it . The dial thermo never worked correctly stays at 150 degrees. Used to get hot with the old stove this one not so much


----------



## MFV

My spot to sweat and split firewood


----------



## Cowboy254

MFV said:


> My spot to sweat and split firewood


Dual purpose power pole?


----------



## MFV

Cowboy254 said:


> Dual purpose power pole?


Heck yeah 2 essentials power and firewood


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

I have used two of these 8X8 platforms for stacking wood for the last few years. I liked using them for building roundhouse stacks. They were built using all scrap/leftover lumber over time. But I came across a bunch of heavy-duty storage pallets that a company was throwing out. Brought them home and decided to see if I could piece them together into a woodshed.


Started stacking the pallets to make the walls and reinforcing them with some 2X4s. I ran short by one pallet so I am going to have to build up one side some more to make this work.


Working out well so far. Have to box it in across the front once I am done building up the wall. Need to figure out a roof solution. Hopefully, I can salvage some corrugated metal from somewhere. Altogether I am in it for about $100.


Have a lot to do. This shed will get filled very quickly I hope.


----------



## al-k

So I have been looking at this for some time now and today was the day .
I got to use the new 32" bar . 3 on the left are from today .
I would say around 1.5 cord total.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'm still doing my dead pine cleanup of this area, in picture 1156 you can see the base was rotten and in picture1158 is the dead pine I felled/split, four loads went over to the outside fireplace

The last rounds I split were from the downed pine in picture 1155, another two plus loads were split and brought over to the outside fireplace.


----------



## hunter72

ElevatorGuy
I run the single wall stack at 200 to 300 F. most of the time . My thermostat is about 3 foot up from stove . I do run it up to 400 to 450 F. every morning For 20 mins. when I refill. If I load it at 9-10 pm I have a nice bed of coals { using Oak or Ash } in back and a small amount of ash in front to scoop out in the morning. Much better than the Vermont Castings stove that I had for almost 40 years.
Hope this helps.


----------



## DoB

I started moving my firewood to the lean to shed today for the burning season 

How the stack looked like when I started


After 4 hours of moving loads to the lean to


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Working on Saturdays haul.


----------



## Cowboy254

How high do you reckon you can get it before it falls over?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Cowboy254 said:


> How high do you reckon you can get it before it falls over?


I didn’t go any higher. We’ll see if I can grab it with the forks without knocking it over!


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## thewoodlands

Today started with me splitting some junk pine for the outdoor fireplace, hopefully we get some snow and rain so we can have a fire. I then felled the last part of what I think is a Red Maple, the other two trunks were all punky so I felled this with a pole saw and then split it.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Got the logs moved today, bucking and splitting to follow. 2 maple logs in the back, otherwise all Doug fir.


----------



## pafire

Here is my current firewood project


----------



## thewoodlands

I did get the Maple rounds that I brought off the hill yesterday split and stacked, I also had some splits from the trail clearing I did from a Red Maple that had seen its best day stacked.


----------



## motolife313

All cooking wood and wood for milling, I’ve put a decent dent in it from a couple days work


----------



## motolife313

064 breaking up big red oak piece and my best helper carrying big piece of fresh red oak ,she’s 3


----------



## Sandhill Crane

The young kids love to help!


----------



## sean donato

My 2yo tries his best to help as well. Hes funny cant hardly pick the splits up, but hell drag them everywhere.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first eight pictures are from the downed Maple branch and the last two are from a different Maple just west of the first area I worked.


----------



## thewoodlands

I hauled all the Maple from up top down the hill and stacked it, that finished that stack. Hopefully mother nature allows me to c/s/s another two face before we get hit with a snowstorm.

I usually c/s/s between 10 & 12 face cord in the fall but with all the trail clearing I did around the house property, I've only put up six face cord. With the wood we're burning this year, we're four years ahead so the wood inventory is still good.


----------



## MNGuns

Mixed wood pile keeps growing. Probably add to it till January 1st then start another.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

My log pile is getting smaller, and the chips deeper.
Husky 562 is a keeper, after an initial few weeks rough start when I bought it. (Thanks for the tips back then by the way.)
I've mixed (9) 2 1/2 gal. units of two cycle oil. Mix another 2 1/2 today.
Margaret used maybe 2 gal. of it in the leaf blower, the rest in the saw.
Hope the weather holds out a bit longer...


----------



## pdelosh

Not seeing any deer so I dropped some paper birch that were dying. Hope to fell 4 more before the snow gets to deep.


----------



## sb47

pdelosh said:


> Not seeing any deer so I dropped some paper birch that were dying. Hope to fell 4 more before the snow gets to deep.
> View attachment 872528


Props for neatness and uniformity and a tight stack


----------



## AGoodSteward

the clear space is what we've moved since Thanksgiving 

Here's what I need to do before Christmas (maybe New Years)


----------



## pafire

pafire said:


> Here is my current firewood projectView attachment 870560


firewood project completed


----------



## AGoodSteward

Snow today. We kept splitting.


----------



## mountainguyed67

pafire said:


> firewood project completed



You’re not going to cut and split it down any more than that?


----------



## pafire

mountainguyed67 said:


> You’re not going to cut and split it down any more than that?


I need to burn some this year for a place to store this. This will not be burnt for several years. I'm glad to say that I am a few years ahead.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Awesome!


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I split four loads of pine and then brought it over to the outside fireplace. After I started the fire, I ran around the trails picking up another five loads of dead pine branches that were reduced to ashes.


----------



## Jere39

Dragged this oak out of the woods with the log arch and grapple, bucked it with the Dolmar PS 510, got a dusting of snow on it, and split and stacked it today in the cool sunshine before the big snow forecast for tomorrow:




Forecasting 15" tomorrow, didn't want to lose it.


----------



## Jere39

And, after a day off for some snow plowing, I'm back at it. Grabbed a broom from the garage to sweep off the chopping block, the top of my partial pile, and to clean off the rounds laying around under the snow.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

No snow here in southwest Mi, five miles from the big lake.
Freezing temps and occasional rain.
I bought a wire brush for my kit, for frozen dirt.
I sometimes get in the dirt with the forks moving logs to the log deck.
Snow is coming!


----------



## tla100

My good neighbor dropped a nice tree off. About 24' diameter ash. Got 5 crates of wood. Some dead trash branches with, but I can't complain. My 3 1/2 year old son stood on rounds next to splitter and i set splits on them and he loaded 1 crate before he got cold. Super nice straight stuff for the most part. Had about 10 wheel barrows of trash after splitting, my wife helped clean up most of it. Most burnt up. Splitter took about 30 pulls to start. Not sure why so cold blooded, was about 36 today. 

Last 2 crates stacked really nice. May have to try do more that way. Bit hard to do with my little helper tho!


----------



## tla100

There is the "stack" that is the reserve....I have really been slacking the last 2 years.


----------



## mountainguyed67

tla100 said:


> My good neighbor dropped a nice tree off. About 24' diameter ash.



That’s bigger than a giant sequoia.


----------



## pafire

Awesome!


----------



## tla100

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s bigger than a giant sequoia.



Heh yea....24' or 24"....you get the drift!!


----------



## stihlaficionado

AGoodSteward said:


> View attachment 872720
> the clear space is what we've moved since Thanksgiving View attachment 872721
> 
> Here's what I need to do before Christmas (maybe New Years)


My kind of woodlot

How many cord do you sell on average every year?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

tla100 said:


> My good neighbor dropped a nice tree off. About 24' diameter ash. Got 5 crates of wood. Some dead trash branches with, but I can't complain. My 3 1/2 year old son stood on rounds next to splitter and i set splits on them and he loaded 1 crate before he got cold. Super nice straight stuff for the most part. Had about 10 wheel barrows of trash after splitting, my wife helped clean up most of it. Most burnt up. Splitter took about 30 pulls to start. Not sure why so cold blooded, was about 36 today.
> 
> Last 2 crates stacked really nice. May have to try do more that way. Bit hard to do with my little helper tho!View attachment 875774
> View attachment 875775


You have something capable of picking that up?


----------



## panolo

waross said:


> Eastonmade 12-22 Wood Splitter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


@waross Give us the low down on that Eastonmade! What wedges? How is it working? Anything you dislike? Can't be getting getting such a great toy and go radio silent on us!


----------



## waross

panolo said:


> @waross Give us the low down on that Eastonmade! What wedges? How is it working? Anything you dislike? Can't be getting getting such a great toy and go radio silent on us!


I got the four way wedge, six way wedge and box wedge. Only have had time to play with one day when not so muddy. Did a face cord of wood in about 15 minutes all by myself. I get a couple guys working with me and sure we can put out wood quicker. Used the box wedge. We will see if I end up switching to one of the other wedges for smaller stuff. Right now the bigger stuff is on top of the pile.


----------



## Haywire

I like the Edmonton Oilers colors! Call it the Gretzky edition!


----------



## MFV

waross said:


> I got the four way wedge, six way wedge and box wedge. Only have had time to play with one day when not so muddy. Did a face cord of wood in about 15 minutes all by myself. I get a couple guys working with me and sure we can put out wood quicker. Used the box wedge. We will see if I end up switching to one of the other wedges for smaller stuff. Right now the bigger stuff is on top of the pile.


----------



## MFV

MFV said:


> I could use that fancy splitter over here looks like you got a good deal


----------



## panolo

waross said:


> I got the four way wedge, six way wedge and box wedge. Only have had time to play with one day when not so muddy. Did a face cord of wood in about 15 minutes all by myself. I get a couple guys working with me and sure we can put out wood quicker. Used the box wedge. We will see if I end up switching to one of the other wedges for smaller stuff. Right now the bigger stuff is on top of the pile.


Super jealous! That's my dream splitter. Let me know how the box wedge works. That is one of the items about the EM that interests me a bunch. I get lots of big wood but do get some knarly stuff like elm and sugar maple.


----------



## treebilly

Same here. I think I might actually need a 22-28 but I could just toss those real uglies in the fire pit with the skid loader. I’m not looking to go into firewood production. I just want more time to do other things.


----------



## mountainguyed67

waross said:


> I got the four way wedge, six way wedge and box wedge. Only have had time to play with one day when not so muddy. Did a face cord of wood in about 15 minutes all by myself. I get a couple guys working with me and sure we can put out wood quicker. Used the box wedge. We will see if I end up switching to one of the other wedges for smaller stuff. Right now the bigger stuff is on top of the pile.



I’ve never seen such a narrow road between rows of houses.


----------



## FinnKamp

Started to go ax-crazy. Finally some below freezing temperatures without 110% humidity


----------



## motolife313

Stacking cherry and apple as well as free hand cutting 2 blocks since the wood looked very solid which is very rare with apple


----------



## BHill

I’m just getting started at my own place. I’ve helped my dad for years. Been on a chainsaw binge lately. Im trying to fill up this 12x20 shed.


----------



## Jere39

Learning to fly the new Christmas present:


----------



## FinnKamp

Ax-craziness again


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

I have some splitting to do





And this thing is a laser beam with a 20"


----------



## avason

motolife313 said:


> Stacking cherry and apple as well as free hand cutting 2 blocks since the wood looked very solid which is very rare with appleView attachment 878091
> View attachment 878092


Any of that stuff black birch? Sure looks like it from here. Nice work!


----------



## Iowawoodguy

3 1/2 truckloads of this beautiful wood. I think its elm but it splits easy and isn't stringy. Im hoping its a quality wood because I'll be doing a lot of cutting on it. A farmer knocked over a row on his acreage and I'm trying to get a bunch before he burns it. Pretty rare for me to find this much quality wood around here.


----------



## panolo

Doesn't look like elm. Guessing cottonwood. Will dry quick when split. Works nice in the shoulder season. Can't beat free BTU's!!


----------



## rwoods

*Picking with a Hatcheroon.*

Not worthy of a separate thread and I wasn't sure where to post this but thought it might fit here. 

Last year I made a hatcheroon from a carpenter's hatchet. I intended to give it to a friend who was having back troubles. He splits wood several days a week for our local firewood ministry and I thought he could use the hatchet end to de-branch firewood before splitting. But the sight of it scared him such that he wouldn't take it. 

I do most of my cutting for the same firewood ministry. The winters have been mild and my weekends have been absorbed by the ministry the last two years to the extent I haven't burned any wood or split any for myself. Fast forward to this past Christmas - we had a nice snow for Christmas and the family wanted a fire. I found I had no dry wood. I determined that that wouldn't happen again. By New Year's Day the snow was gone so I went out in the drizzling rain to bring in some wood. I found my wood piles to be in bad shape, but I found a new use for the hatcheroon. I hate seeing nature reclaim all my hard work and found the hatchet end was great for de-punking splits that I pulled from the pile with the point. I salvage two yard carts. Probably another one still there for another day. Hope to get a burn permit next week so I can clean up the mess and start again.

Picking through a pile.



Mostly red oak.



Ron


----------



## AGoodSteward

stihlaficionado said:


> My kind of woodlot
> 
> How many cord do you sell on average every year?


Sorry, been busy. I never kept track. I burn around 8-10 personally. 
Delivered some pine today.


----------



## FinnKamp

A weather update. Lots of powder snow and dry air, though still with overcast skies. I can't remember when we saw the Sun last time.


----------



## Jakers

Iowawoodguy said:


> 3 1/2 truckloads of this beautiful wood. I think its elm but it splits easy and isn't stringy. Im hoping its a quality wood because I'll be doing a lot of cutting on it. A farmer knocked over a row on his acreage and I'm trying to get a bunch before he burns it. Pretty rare for me to find this much quality wood around here.
> View attachment 879702
> 
> View attachment 879701
> View attachment 879703
> View attachment 879704





panolo said:


> Doesn't look like elm. Guessing cottonwood. Will dry quick when split. Works nice in the shoulder season. Can't beat free BTU's!!


Most of that looks like willow to me. Wouldn't surprise me if there was Cottonwood in there too though. Hopefully the selection gets better as you dig deeper


----------



## klaibs27

I use selling firewood as a means of getting rid of my wood that I take down throughout the year in my side gig. I usually work two evenings a week and then one day on the weekend so I had to come up with a way to light up the area so I could continue working. Found a fairly cheap LED light that I can power off of my USB ports in my truck. Made a mount to go in my stake pocket an ta-da... light. The ash wood flies out the door but I've got a bunch of maple and what looks like red oak ready to go too.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Jakers said:


> Most of that looks like willow to me. Wouldn't surprise me if there was Cottonwood in there too though. Hopefully the selection gets better as you dig deeper


Spoke to the landowner and he said it was austree (willow hybrid). At least my campfire wood is stocked up for this summer lol.


----------



## panolo

Was supposed to get to 30 today so I figured I would make some rounds on wood I don't want to lift. I make the rounds then split them into 4's with the skid steer splitter and finish them on the SS. Most of the wood I did today was 22"-28". My @huskihl 572 is wearing a 28" bar and the log is about 25". Mostly oak but I had 1 elm and 2 ash logs mixed in.


----------



## huskihl

panolo said:


> Was supposed to get to 30 today so I figured I would make some rounds on wood I don't want to lift. I make the rounds then split them into 4's with the skid steer splitter and finish them on the SS. Most of the wood I did today was 22"-28". My @huskihl 572 is wearing a 28" bar and the log is about 25". Mostly oak but I had 1 elm and 2 ash logs mixed in. View attachment 880871
> View attachment 880870
> View attachment 880869
> View attachment 880868


How do you like it? Any issues?


----------



## panolo

huskihl said:


> How do you like it? Any issues?


Runs great and cuts nice! Especially when I don't run my bar into the dirt. Pulls the 28" full chisel with ease.


----------



## svk

I’m finally getting caught up at work and with closing my mom’s estate now. The last 8 weeks plus holidays have been just crazy. I still haven’t been able to fish or run saws as much as I’d like but at least I’m making progress.

With the estate, it’s the little things that take the most work too. I highly recommend to everyone to at least have a will and also establish pay on death on ALL of your financial accounts. My mom had one checking account that didn’t have POD and that’s about the only thing that isn’t in process.

I’m also helping the children of a former colleague work through his estate. He didn’t have a will so they need to petition the court to appoint one of the kids as executor. It’s going to cost them hundreds to thousands of dollars as well as months of time that things will be tangled up with courts.


----------



## sean donato

svk said:


> I’m finally getting caught up at work and with closing my mom’s estate now. The last 8 weeks plus holidays have been just crazy. I still haven’t been able to fish or run saws as much as I’d like but at least I’m making progress.
> 
> With the estate, it’s the little things that take the most work too. I highly recommend to everyone to at least have a will and also establish pay on death on ALL of your financial accounts. My mom had one checking account that didn’t have POD and that’s about the only thing that isn’t in process.
> 
> I’m also helping the children of a former colleague work through his estate. He didn’t have a will so they need to petition the court to appoint one of the kids as executor. It’s going to cost them hundreds to thousands of dollars as well as months of time that things will be tangled up with courts.


That's total crap that is. Hope they muddle through it ok. When my pop passed there was a family war, fortunately he had laid out an iron clad will, which stopped the squabbling. (Mostly)


----------



## svk

Thankfully he only had two children who get along well (so far)....I have seen the horrors of estate fights and it is downright disgusting.


----------



## svk

Oh, and getting a medallion guarantee stamp (like a notary but for financial transactions) up in Hickville is almost impossible!!!


----------



## johnnyballs

Jere39 said:


> Learning to fly the new Christmas present:



love your posts...always looks like you've got your s%$t together...


----------



## REJ2

My windfall of flood kill wood from a state park at Kansas’s largest reservoir, Milford Lake. Many pieces quartered from 30-34” rounds. Even the 24” oak rounds I couldn’t lift if I cut them any longer than 10”. A mix of oak and ash with a touch of walnut and hickory.


----------



## isaaccarlson

This was my wood cutting area for the last few years. Now it's my parking area again.
We split and stacked almost 25 cord this year! We have 12-13 cord stacked by the back door and the rest is stacked by the shed in the pictures.
Maple and oak with some elm and ash mixed in. It went a lot faster after making a 4 way for the splitter!


----------



## FinnKamp

X25 starts to look so small


----------



## Jere39

My tractor was out of service briefly while I replaced the tie-rod and welded on ball joints. Took the opportunity (while the front end was jacked up) to replace the front tires that were running pretty smooth. With that all finished, it was back to the woods this weekend for some skidding, bucking, wacking, and stacking:




I usually tie Scout to a tree when I am running the saw, and he almost always goes to the end of his tether and sits looking the other way. Some might think he is mad at me for the tie-up, I like to think he's got my 6.


----------



## isaaccarlson

My german shepherd does the same thing. If i'm busy looking down, he's watching the other way


----------



## mountainguyed67

REJ2 said:


> Even the 24” oak rounds I couldn’t lift if I cut them any longer than 10”.



Could you roll them into the truck/trailer?


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> I usually tie Scout to a tree when I am running the saw



Because the noise scares him and he will take off? I have that problem with my dog.


----------



## Jere39

mountainguyed67 said:


> Because the noise scares him and he will take off? I have that problem with my dog.


Scout doesn't like loud noise, but I don't think he would run off because of it. I'm more concerned about him coming up behind me and jumping into the saw. He thinks he is playing when I split and brings me pieces of wood and bark.


----------



## isaaccarlson

Jere39 said:


> Scout doesn't like loud noise, but I don't think he would run off because of it. I'm more concerned about him coming up behind me and jumping into the saw. He thinks he is playing when I split and brings me pieces of wood and bark.


Mine likes to play with the splits, except he leaves them all over the yard.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## svk

Speaking of that, my friend’s lab mix tagged along with him one time and stays away from the saw but broke through the crick. If he had started his saw 30 seconds earlier He wouldn’t have heard the ice break and the dog probably would have drowned.


----------



## panolo

isaaccarlson said:


> Mine likes to play with the splits, except he leaves them all over the yard.


I have one of those too. Than I have two bark eaters. So I get half eaten bark around the yard as well.


----------



## REJ2

mountainguyed67 said:


> Could you roll them into the truck/trailer?


No trailer, just a 2001 Chevy 2500HD, it ended up easier to just quarter them. Just plain heavy for a 63 year old. I retired at the end 2019 after 40 years in the glass and glazing business. My back, knees, and shoulders are very well used, I gotta try and save what's left of me. My new NorthStar log splitter just arrived today, I have started the assembly but will have to get a friend to help me stand the beam up.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Jere39 said:


> My tractor was out of service briefly while I replaced the tie-rod and welded on ball joints.


My quad is fifteen years old and has moved semi loads of logs. Unbelievable really. I do a complete service every winter, removing all body panels, changing four fluids, new drive belt, and throughly checking components for loose bolts or torn cvc boots. It is constantly hooked to one of two trailers and was used in the woods for many, many years with the log arch. Snow plowing is the hardest on it, so now I snow blow larger accumulations and clean up with the plow (which hasn't been touched the last two winters).
My wood lot change this year is going from a flatbed truck to a dump trailer, which I intend to load with the conveyor. Which means double duty for the conveyor and moving it to do so. I'll be putting a front mount receiver hitch on the quad this winter to reposition the conveyor more easily back in place for palletizing.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

FinnKamp said:


> X25 starts to look so small
> View attachment 881385


FinnKamp, what is the bridge in your firewood stack for? It looks like a pass through.


----------



## motolife313

My oak and apple pile. Little pear little in the front under the blue tarp. I took the rakers way down to give it a good load.im still breaking in the 3120. It’s on its 3rd tank. One or 2 more and I got some milling stuff for it. it was noodling tough pieces today


----------



## mountainguyed67

motolife313 said:


> I took the rakers way down to give it a good load


----------



## motolife313

John reilly calls them rakers and I know he ain’t a poser


----------



## mountainguyed67

motolife313 said:


> John reilly calls them takers and I know he ain’t a poser



Givers are better than takers...


----------



## turnkey4099

Steve2910 said:


> I keep my wood sorted by species & the area neat enough to work efficiently, but I won't win any contests



Yep. I rake the area when I move the splitter...or before if the trash gets too deep.


----------



## REJ2

REJ2 said:


> No trailer, just a 2001 Chevy 2500HD, it ended up easier to just quarter them. Just plain heavy for a 63 year old. I retired at the end 2019 after 40 years in the glass and glazing business. My back, knees, and shoulders are very well used, I gotta try and save what's left of me. My new NorthStar log splitter just arrived today, I have started the assembly but will have to get a friend to help me stand the beam up.



Got it put together, ran it for a bit, seems worthy.


----------



## Jere39

Still Shiny!


----------



## motolife313

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 882533


Looks more like 5 guys standing around and 1 lady working, after looking at it twice


----------



## AKTrailDog

Acquired an older 026 a month ago to add to the pack. Went thru it and passed all checks. Cleaned it up and got it tuned in tday. Cut a few test pieces and added to the pile.
Switched it out to 3/8 .050 standard chain on a 20" bar. Wood shavings are collected and used in the chicken coop for insulation and nesting boxes, compost and garden.


----------



## FinnKamp

Sandhill Crane said:


> FinnKamp, what is the bridge in your firewood stack for? It looks like a pass through.


The third tree outside the picture is not perfectly aligned with the other two. It keeps the the pile straight, the bridge is wider than it looks.
With the peek-through hole in the middle, a bit more artsy look comes as a bonus.


----------



## SS396driver

Dr gave me the go ahead to resume normal activity . Started on 22/23 wood maybe 23/24 . Have to assess the piles


----------



## AKTrailDog

SS396driver said:


> Dr gave me the go ahead to resume normal activity . Started on 22/23 wood maybe 23/24 . Have to assess the piles View attachment 884108
> View attachment 884112
> View attachment 884111


Nice! I wish I was that far out for wood gathering. That's the goal though. Good work


----------



## SS396driver

Worked about 2 hours today . Dont want to overdo it been two months with no heavy exertion. Do some more tomorrow


----------



## MNGuns

Fresh off the truck......purrrrrrdee.


----------



## avason

Wow was it cold yesterday...breezy too. I don't know if this was worth it (poplar), but I cut it up anyway. I did have fun...now to go split it. 16 degrees this morning up to 25 now. Time for some work.


----------



## Jere39

Had a leaner that broke off about 6' above the ground, then hung up high in another tree. I had been under-cutting 6' sections, and hoping it would fall - it didn't. So, yesterday I made another undercut and dropped the fresh butt into a plastic feed pan that was also resting on an old piece of plywood.




Used a come-along to drag the bottom away till it fell. My plywood ended up as kindling, and my plastic tub ended up as recycle material. But, it ended up on the ground where I cut it and moved it for split and stack:



Then off to do some processing on a much larger oak that uprooted and blew over about the same time:



This one was green when it blew over, and will need a second season before it will be ready to burn.


----------



## Jere39

My ever-ready Brittany joined me after Church this morning to set into the rounds we moved from the leaner yesterday:




This is some sweet Oak, splits with precision, bark falls off, or is easily peeled. Makes a nice stack of future heat


----------



## SS396driver

Did some more mostly oak and hickory got into some ash towards the end of the session. Was able to work till my batteries in the socks died hate having cold feet. Misses bought me heated socks . Works great get about 12 hours out of a 9 v battery.


----------



## Saiso

Well, the “woodpile” in the house was getting a bit low and since I live in Canada and I’m pretty sure we’ll get more snow and cold so I brought a load inside. Here are a few pictures of the journey from the garage to the house. I haven’t even touched the wood covered beside the house and we’re almost February


----------



## olyman

SS396driver said:


> Did some more mostly oak and hickory got into some ash towards the end of the session. Was able to work till my batteries in the socks died hate having cold feet. Misses bought me heated socks . Works great get about 12 hours out of a 9 v battery. View attachment 884595
> View attachment 884596


is the duration on those batts in the socks, slowed down by them getting cold????????????


----------



## Toy4xchris

Little ones helped me get the wood rack restocked before my hernia surgery.
Still more wood to cut and split but that will have to wait a little while. Doc said 6weeks no lifting.






Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

olyman said:


> is the duration on those batts in the socks, slowed down by them getting cold????????????


Not sure what your asking . The battery is warm it's in the upper calf area under my thermal pants so it isnt exposed to cold


----------



## avason

Part of my splitting area...well, wooded area next to my splitting area ( about 16 acres). I have lot of black birch on my property. Any idea why my birch trees look like this? No big deal just wondering. Instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## olyman

SS396driver said:


> Not sure what your asking . The battery is warm it's in the upper calf area under my thermal pants so it isnt exposed to cold


THAT answers it,,thanks..


----------



## Lee192233

Got some ash split and stacked. Anyone else hate ash from a yard? Stringy and full of knots! I love the trunks from a wood lot. Splits really nice.



Thanks,
Lee


----------



## DoB

I finally dug my log pile out and started cutting again


----------



## Oldmaple

avason said:


> Part of my splitting area...well, wooded area next to my splitting area ( about 16 acres). I have lot of black birch on my property. Any idea why my birch trees look like this? No big deal just wondering. Instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> View attachment 885978
> View attachment 885979
> View attachment 885980
> View attachment 885982


Some sort of stem canker. We get a lot of Hypoxylon canker on Aspen around here.


----------



## svk

Oldmaple said:


> Some sort of stem canker. We get a lot of Hypoxylon canker on Aspen around here.
> View attachment 886351
> View attachment 886352


Unfortunately same here


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Pretty much all white oak, from tornado damaged tree's,






SR


----------



## Jere39

After plowing driveway for second time during this current storm, I set out to make sure the supply lines to my wood piles was open. Here is a little drive-by on the ATV inspecting them:



My wife thinks this is just playing in the snow. As if


----------



## Saiso

Jere39 said:


> After plowing driveway for second time during this current storm, I set out to make sure the supply lines to my wood piles was open. Here is a little drive-by on the ATV inspecting them:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife thinks this is just playing in the snow. As if



Slick trail! Do you typically get back there all winter? Do you drag it? Very nice piles and calming atmosphere. Thanks for the ride!


----------



## Jere39

Saiso said:


> Slick trail! Do you typically get back there all winter? Do you drag it? Very nice piles and calming atmosphere. Thanks for the ride!



I do get back there pretty much all winter, with an occasional week off due to deep snow. I try to just keep it packed down and take advantage of the packed snow for dragging some of the wood. This part of PA rarely holds a snow pack all winter, and I would expect the current snow to last a week or two before some warming weather with rain will melt it. I did buy a drag harrow a couple years ago, more to level out the trails, but there are too many rocks and roots for that to work, so I sold it. Ultimately, the snow packs in and smooths out the trail while it lasts.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Helping neighbours with some beech the forestry cut for them. The deal was they provided beech for the forestry to plant along the road on the condition that when the forestry were felling the timber crop they would fell and stack the beech for us to cut up. 30 years later and the plan has come to fruition. 
2 good size piles. 






The oil cap on my 462 came off at the end of the day. Couldnt find it.


----------



## Philbert

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> The oil cap on my 462 came off at the end of the day. Couldnt find it.


? Brush against something?

I hate the little tethers, which make it hard to drain the tanks, but I try to keep them attached to the caps when (completely) removing them.

Philbert


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

No clue, maybe I didnt close it properly. I found where all the oil spilled out but not the cap. New one tomorrow.


----------



## Ol' Brian

Here's my Cardio Workout Studio...


----------



## Jere39

Scout and went out early and applied the broom to some of the wood I had hopes of sawing and moving through the snow:




Back in the afternoon to transport some and start splitting and start a new stack:




Still scrapping a little of the center hump with the underside of my JD 15S cart, but it will clear it's own path when its loaded.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> Scout and went out early and applied the broom to some of the wood I had hopes of sawing and moving through the snow:
> 
> View attachment 887547
> 
> 
> Back in the afternoon to transport some and start splitting and start a new stack:
> 
> View attachment 887548
> 
> 
> Still scrapping a little of the center hump with the underside of my JD 15S cart, but it will clear it's own path when its loaded.



Winter break - Whats that?!


----------



## Jere39

Took eight more rounds off that log - saw ran great, but the guy trying to roll the log out of the snow was struggling a lot. Anyway, the rounds are too heavy for me to lift, so I quarter them on the ground (snow) with the un-named hardware store maul, then split them with the Fiskars on one of the spare blocks. Then haul them to that stacking place. Weather was perfect today for some splitting:




As always for the past 12 years, Scout's got my 6


----------



## rwoods

Ground was too wet for the Ash falling I was asked to do, so with the day off I turned my attention to my nasty wood splitting/stacking area and built this sled firewood shed. I modeled it after the dog house I built several years ago. Theoretically it will hold 124 cubic feet - just shy of a cord. I made it to hold three rows with some air space so I am guessing that if will hold 2/3 of a cord or so. After I took the pictures I realized that I forgot to take off the temporary braces. Now I need to buck and split some Red Oak and fill it.








Ron


----------



## Blueline Hobby

As i am a newbie, here’s where i work....


----------



## mountainguyed67

rwoods said:


> built this sled firewood shed.
> 
> View attachment 888017



Got it full yet?


----------



## SS396driver

Cant get near the pile another 6 inches of snow today . Plowed with busted asss truck and had to push the previous piles further


----------



## Haywire

A few friends dropped by to help me stack today


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I snow blowed the wood lot in hopes that when it dries out, it will do so quicker. Mid teens, temperature wise, 12" - 14" of snow on the ground, and on top of the bundles. 
Cleared off the pickup to get some bags of ear corn for the deer. 
We live on a dead end road next to a 75 acre nature sanctuary. 
The sanctuary is the only public access to a lake, attached to a river, that empties in Lake Michigan. 
It's apparently a hot little ice fishing lake. 
Twenty five cars parked on the road several days in a row, including the conservation officers pickup. 
It's a pretty good hike to the lake for guys pulling plastic toboggans of gear. 
A guy had a heart attack a week ago. Not sure of his condition, but alive when he left thanks to three of his companions.
Firewood processing is on hold. It's time to burn.
Fork attachment is coming Thursday, I'll need to get a second receiver. This should help moving the conveyor with a 2" ball, and the trailer with 2 5/16" when loading. Maybe just convert the ball coupler to 2 5/16.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this came down other day... across the street from me... about 100' off my curb or so. they cut it up and curbed it. i went over and got it all...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

last night cut up about half of it. rest is chunks needing to be split










this is part of 2 pile areas. kindling piles to fireplace size, some to split, too. will just leave it as such until this artic cold air has pased, then stack and clean up the chips... i guess 8 or 9 piles in all


----------



## olyman

Haywire said:


> A few friends dropped by to help me stack today
> View attachment 888576
> 
> View attachment 888582


should taste good on the grill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> A few friends dropped by to help me stack today
> View attachment 888576
> 
> View attachment 888582


Couple of meals right there


----------



## Haywire

SS396driver said:


> Couple of meals right there


Yeah. not much sport in turkey hunting around here. Just go grab one.


----------



## SS396driver

Haywire said:


> Yeah. not much sport in turkey hunting around here. Just go grab one.


Getting like that here too .


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> They get super groggy when it's warm/sunny out.
> View attachment 889138


Can my dogs come visit I think they would like it there


----------



## Haywire

MFV said:


> Can my dogs come visit I think they would like it there


Sure, it's easy pickin's. He'd probably get bored! haha


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> Sure, it's easy pickin's. He'd probably get bored! haha


They don’t get board they would be running and gunnin baying like there’s no tomorrow. I would post pictures of my woodpile but it is Texas winter right now 40 and raining


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> Sure, it's easy pickin's. He'd probably get bored! haha


Is your avatar an album cover?


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> Sure, it's easy pickin's. He'd probably get bored! haha


Mommas spoiling the old one in the shop by the deerborn heater


----------



## Haywire

MFV said:


> Is your avatar an album cover?


It's a sticker I picked up at a show. I've got a pretty good Dead sticker collection.


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> It's a sticker I picked up at a show. I've got a pretty good Dead sticker collection.


Ok didn’t recognize it I listen to a lot of different bands and I like a lot of the different art work


----------



## MFV

Builders and the butchers they have some good art and Willie Nelson in the back of my truck


----------



## Haywire

MFV said:


> Builders and the butchers they have some good art and Willie Nelson in the back of my truck


Reminds me of this one a bit


----------



## Haywire

So I don't get thrown out of this thread for talking music.


----------



## MFV

Haywire said:


> So I don't get thrown out of this thread for talking music.
> View attachment 889155


It’s a damn shame I ordered a bad ass axe from baileys in July and I still have not got it maybe it will be here in time for summer


----------



## Ol' Brian

I ordered the orange pulp hook back in October, I guess? Still waiting too.... for several items from Baileys actually.


MFV said:


> It’s a damn shame I ordered a bad ass axe from baileys in July and I still have not got it maybe it will be here in time for summer


----------



## svk

That’s certainly concerning for both of you guys. I’d probably ask for a refund at some point.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Put in Some work at my brother in laws. Definitely thinking about one of those pickeroons you boys love. I use a rake or the Fiskars x27. But after 6 “lil truck” loads. Thinking about getting the right tool


----------



## SS396driver

MechanicMatt said:


> Put in Some work at my brother in laws. Definitely thinking about one of those pickeroons you boys love. I use a rake or the Fiskars x27. But after 6 “lil truck” loads. Thinking about getting the right tool


Dump trailer right ?!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Mark, yes my brother in law has a dump trailer. But I was using my truck to move wood from the edge of his woods to under his roof for his outdoor boiler. Kinda like an overgrown wheelbarrow.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ohhhh I see what you mean by right tool!

hahaha yes! I’d love to own my own dump trailer


----------



## MFV

I decided to split some of the oak I got today it’s hard stuff if you don’t hit the wedge hard it will just spit it out . So I went to sink it didn’t hit it square and it shot out of the wood and landed 20’ behind me like watching a Nolan Ryan fast ball going by the plate


----------



## Sandhill Crane

MFV said:


> if you don’t hit the wedge hard it will just spit it out


Try doing a saw kerf about the depth of the bar in the top of a round. Set the wedge. Hit once.


----------



## MFV

Sandhill Crane said:


> Try doing a saw kerf about the depth of the bar in the top of a round. Set the wedge. Hit once.View attachment 889574


Yeah that would probably work too or I could hit the wedge right who knows at least it went by me cause that would have been a hell of a one to catch


----------



## Jere39

Scout and I are working through the snow. My grandson sat on my lap and steered while we groomed the trails through the woods. Then Scout and I went back to splitting. Making progress. Working in the snow and cold (that would be relative cold compared to several of you guys) is preferable to working in rain or slush.:




Picture might look like a repeat of an earlier one, but I assure this is a fresh picture. The oak is splitting very nicely, I get about 40 - 48 splits out of each of these rounds. In this cold, I don't get much of the smell of fresh split oak. And, though I prefer to split beside a stacking point, I don't own the equipment to move the rounds let alone the log. So, I'll quarter them on the ground with maul, then lift to one of the trustee rounds and finish with the Fiskars. Kind of a simple job for a simple man - and one with visual measure of accomplishment.


----------



## djg james

Jere39 said:


> ......The oak is splitting very nicely, I get about 40 - 48 splits out of each of these rounds.....


Looks like that log would have made some fine lumber. But I understand every log can't be turned into lumber.


----------



## Jere39

djg james said:


> Looks like that log would have made some fine lumber. But I understand every log can't be turned into lumber.


Definitely would have made for some fine lumber. I hauled several (6 I think) logs from a Chestnut oak and a Red Oak that fell in easier access places (on my lawn) to a mill. This one, as nice and straight as it was would have been prime for that, or to have a portable band saw mill come work it up. But, for me, that would have been an expense, where this process is going to be a revenue opportunity. I understand plenty folks see this as a waste of good wood. So far none of them have offered to show up and mill it for me.


----------



## djg james

Jere39 said:


> Definitely would have made for some fine lumber. I hauled several (6 I think) logs from a Chestnut oak and a Red Oak that fell in easier access places (on my lawn) to a mill. This one, as nice and straight as it was would have been prime for that, or to have a portable band saw mill come work it up. But, for me, that would have been an expense, where this process is going to be a revenue opportunity. I understand plenty folks see this as a waste of good wood. So far none of them have offered to show up and mill it for me.


Please don't take that as criticism, I've sawn some beautiful logs (even HVBW) into firewood because I didn't have the equipment to move it. It was either that or the burn pile. I've tried to move some short logs with my small trailer and a cheap HF electric winch. It's tough.

You've got a mill? You lucky dog!


----------



## Philbert

Still have to sell, or use, any wood you mill. 

Philbert


----------



## Jere39

djg james said:


> Please don't take that as criticism, I've sawn some beautiful logs (even HVBW) into firewood because I didn't have the equipment to move it. It was either that or the burn pile. I've tried to move some short logs with my small trailer and a cheap HF electric winch. It's tough.
> 
> You've got a mill? You lucky dog!



Definitely did not take your post as criticism. As I re-read my follow-up post I probably should have been clearer that it wasn't you or your post that set me off on my minor rant. 

I don't have a mill, I loaded and hauled those logs to a mill. I feel like I posted some pictures here on that adventure somewhere, but I can't find them. Here is the pictorial summary of that exercise:













Took me a lot longer to accomplish than the pictures might suggest. But, there they sit drying for a couple years.


----------



## djg james

Oh my! A circle mill. I did not know people still operate them. I worked a short time at one. Scariest job I've had. Had night mares.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> I loaded and hauled those logs to a mill.



What length?


----------



## Hansenj11

Cutting this one up today


Cutting this one up today


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Is that Beech?


----------



## Jere39

mountainguyed67 said:


> What length?


Cut them to 9' expecting 8' of un-checked lumber. This was my first time, so I claim no expertise. Also, couldn't have loaded any longer, barely got these on the trailer.


----------



## Ol' Brian

MFV said:


> I decided to split some of the oak I got today it’s hard stuff if you don’t hit the wedge hard it will just spit it out . So I went to sink it didn’t hit it square and it shot out of the wood and landed 20’ behind me like watching a Nolan Ryan fast ball going by the plate


I've had them do that too. 5lb steel wedge zipping by your ear gets your attention.


----------



## Ol' Brian

svk said:


> That’s certainly concerning for both of you guys. I’d probably ask for a refund at some point.


They actually called me the other day wanting to know if I wanted them to ship the items in my order that _were_ in stock (which I already had them do and have already received... communication at Baileys???). I figure I'll give them until the 19th (newest date I've been given) and if it doesn't ship, I'll probably see if I can find another vendor and cancel my order with Bailey's. All I've got left on the order is that pulp hook and some Husky parts .


----------



## Hansenj11

Sandhill Crane said:


> Is that Beech?


Yes


----------



## FinnKamp

Here it is, under the snow pack! I was struggling to take a single picture with iPhone.
Designed in California, maybe it's intended for warm-climate areas only.


----------



## Jere39

Sawing another couple rounds off this oak before the freezing rain starts. I should have put the 24" bar on for these, but didn't. Spent more time back and forth across the log than it would have taken to make the switch. 

(3 minutes of Dolmar throwing chips)



Question for you folks: How long do you let a saw warm up before laying the wood? You can see I let it sit there for all of 15 seconds or so.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I like Beech to burn. 
Cutting/splitting they are often hollow or punky, and a bit of trash. 
But the limb wood is fantastic. 
And burning, the thin bark leaves little ash. 
Long hot burns! 
Beautiful trees, although not around buildings due to the often hollowness. 
Great for birds. 
We have several pair wood ducks nesting in them every year.


----------



## treebilly

I think beech being hollow is a regional thing. I have a friend in Denmark that logs beech on the regular. Hardly ever had a hollow one. Around me they start to get hollow at 18” diameter


----------



## MechanicMatt

You guys are scaring me! I put a climbing tree stand in the same beech tree up at MustangMikes hunting land several years in a row. Love that spot! Gotten a deer and a bear from them at corner of the property


----------



## MFV

Here is a rare look at ice and snow at my place luckily we still have power I am surprised. Our hackberry I used for shade fell but that’s to be expected they grow along fence lines and ditches they fall on power lines all the time. I park my truck there to but never in bad weather.


----------



## Jere39

treebilly said:


> I think beech being hollow is a regional thing. I have a friend in Denmark that logs beech on the regular. Hardly ever had a hollow one. Around me they start to get hollow at 18” diameter


Seems the dying oaks here on my hill top are being replaced by beech and birch. Some of the beech here are getting quite old, having started when the oaks were cut for making charcoal for the iron forges locally for making arms and armament for the revolutionary war. I haven't encountered a beech tree that is hollow, diseased, weakened, nor fallen for any reason. There are several here in the woods behind my house well over 30" diameter. So, I'd have to agree, there must be regional differences. Since I only harvest dead trees, or storm fallen trees, I've never cut nor used beech for firewood, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Hansenj11

Yes it is beach. I have several in my back yard and they have never been hollow.


----------



## FinnKamp

Jere39 said:


> Question for you folks: How long do you let a saw warm up before laying the wood? You can see I let it sit there for all of 15 seconds or so.


30 to 60 seconds and by blipping the throttle I check the saw accelerates properly. I try not to be too 'ritualistic' but sometimes I've touched cylinder fins with bare fingers to feel if the top end is warm


----------



## Hansenj11

Log fairy brought some more wood.


----------



## SS396driver

Can’t get to mine 

Just a few weeks ago


----------



## Jere39

My life, and my posts are getting repetitive. Yesterday was a gorgeous mid-Winter day here in PA, bright sun, temps in the 20's and I was entertaining my 4 year old grandson. Eventually he got cold and went in the house, and Scout and I split the last of my sawed wood (well except my chopping block).



And, if it's Monday - It must be snowing. Had hoped to get this little load moved and stacked before it got lost in the next round of Winter weather.



Curious if anyone has a secret for keeping the ATV seat clear while working in the snow. I had an old towel in the shed I laid over it while loading, that was partially effective.


----------



## sean donato

Jere39 said:


> My life, and my posts are getting repetitive. Yesterday was a gorgeous mid-Winter day here in PA, bright sun, temps in the 20's and I was entertaining my 4 year old grandson. Eventually he got cold and went in the house, and Scout and I split the last of my sawed wood (well except my chopping block).
> View attachment 891190
> 
> 
> And, if it's Monday - It must be snowing. Had hoped to get this little load moved and stacked before it got lost in the next round of Winter weather.
> View attachment 891191
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone has a secret for keeping the ATV seat clear while working in the snow. I had an old towel in the shed I laid over it while loading, that was partially effective.


Keep your butt on the seat lol. I have a small canvas tarp I toss over the tractors seat and console to keep snow/water off it when I'm out in inclement weather. Works decently well. As long as there isnt too much wind. I'd assume something along those lines would work on a atv as well.


----------



## SS396driver

And it’s just getting worse . Last night weather said maybe an inch Ya right been snowing since 10am


----------



## Jere39

Saiso said:


> Slick trail! Do you typically get back there all winter? Do you drag it? Very nice piles and calming atmosphere. Thanks for the ride!





Jere39 said:


> I do get back there pretty much all winter, with an occasional week off due to deep snow. I try to just keep it packed down and take advantage of the packed snow for dragging some of the wood. This part of PA rarely holds a snow pack all winter, and I would expect the current snow to last a week or two before some warming weather with rain will melt it. I did buy a drag harrow a couple years ago, more to level out the trails, but there are too many rocks and roots for that to work, so I sold it. Ultimately, the snow packs in and smooths out the trail while it lasts.


Against the statistical odds, and the global warming, we still have snow in the woods, and it refreshes every couple days. So, yesterday, with the help of my grandson we opened another new trail to capture a nice straight, dead, hardwood tree to use as the rails to stack another pile on. This morning, it started snowing again, and dumped another 6" of snow in relative short timeframe. I'll be doing another of my February weekly repeats: Groom Trails, saw a tank of fuel, split and stack. Dragging the long pole would not have been hard at all, but the snow made it even easier:

_About 2:30 of relatively tame driving a small tractor through the snow and onto better groomed tail with a 4 year old sitting on my knee and handling the steering_


----------



## Saiso

Jere39 said:


> Against the statistical odds, and the global warming, we still have snow in the woods, and it refreshes every couple days. So, yesterday, with the help of my grandson we opened another new trail to capture a nice straight, dead, hardwood tree to use as the rails to stack another pile on. This morning, it started snowing again, and dumped another 6" of snow in relative short timeframe. I'll be doing another of my February weekly repeats: Groom Trails, saw a tank of fuel, split and stack. Dragging the long pole would not have been hard at all, but the snow made it even easier:
> 
> _About 2:30 of relatively tame driving a small tractor through the snow and onto better groomed tail with a 4 year old sitting on my knee and handling the steering_



Awesome! So pretty!


----------



## Piotr Pakula

Swampedout said:


> Free elm, pine we didnt burn last year, some cedar, some aspen. Im not stacking it until it cools down.


. I'd like to see more of this Bil-Jax or is it a pole basket?


----------



## MagraAdam

G'day guys. here's my firewood pile - Tasmania Australia. It still needs another few m3 added to it before winter.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I realize from past experience it takes a lot of effort to cut up and collect the small stuff. Nice to see.


----------



## MagraAdam

Sandhill Crane said:


> I realize from past experience it takes a lot of effort to cut up and collect the small stuff. Nice to see.


I've got a jig and a wife to help with that. doing it 2 person makes a huge difference.


----------



## Cowboy254

MagraAdam said:


> G'day guys. here's my firewood pile - Tasmania Australia. It still needs another few m3 added to it before winter. View attachment 891730


Nice rack! For the axes. What's the wood?

I reckon I've got the same wheelbarrow.


----------



## MagraAdam

Cowboy254 said:


> Nice rack! For the axes. What's the wood?
> 
> I reckon I've got the same wheelbarrow.


The rack is just some pine from an old kids bed frame. The piles of firewood are either stringy or peppermint or blue gum

The wheelbarrow has seen a lot of work!


----------



## Hansenj11

Got some more wood split


----------



## MagraAdam

Hansenj11 said:


> Got some more wood split


man, that's one hell of a pile. I assume it's some sort of pine? 

I often find when looking at US fire wood, it's cut quite long. What sort of fire place/heater does it go into? my wood heater (and i'd say most in australia) takes about 12" ideally, but some go up to 15" at a push. There are less common models that you can put longer wood in, but it isn't really the norm.


----------



## mountainguyed67

MagraAdam said:


> I often find when looking at US fire wood, it's cut quite long. What sort of fire place/heater does it go into? my wood heater (and i'd say most in australia) takes about 12" ideally, but some go up to 15" at a push. There are less common models that you can put longer wood in, but it isn't really the norm.



We cut ours 18”, which is pretty common. 14” is also common, depends on the size of the wood stove or fireplace. Rarely, I run across someone that cuts them 24” long or 12” long. The shorter you cut them the more work it is cutting, and stacks are less stable.


----------



## SS396driver

MagraAdam said:


> man, that's one hell of a pile. I assume it's some sort of pine?
> 
> I often find when looking at US fire wood, it's cut quite long. What sort of fire place/heater does it go into? my wood heater (and i'd say most in australia) takes about 12" ideally, but some go up to 15" at a push. There are less common models that you can put longer wood in, but it isn't really the norm.


My stove takes 21/22 inch splits depends if you put them in north to south or east to west ,Drolet 2000.


----------



## Philbert

16” is the ‘standard’ length here for firewood. People with small wood stoves, or fireplace inserts, need them smaller. Folks with outdoor wood boilers (‘OWB’s) will often go 24” plus. 

Philbert


----------



## cantoo

My boiler can take a 54" stick, however my body can't handle a 54" stick. I cut mine at 32" long.


----------



## MagraAdam

Th


SS396driver said:


> My stove takes 21/22 inch splits depends if you put them in north to south or east to west ,Drolet 2000.


That's a big stove! Do you have a pic?


----------



## MagraAdam

Philbert said:


> 16” is the ‘standard’ length here for firewood. People with small wood stoves, or fireplace inserts, need them smaller. Folks with outdoor wood boilers (‘OWB’s) will often go 24” plus.
> 
> Philbert



I'd say 16 is about the limit for a normal heater here. Few people have wood boilers here.


----------



## MagraAdam

cantoo said:


> My boiler can take a 54" stick, however my body can't handle a 54" stick. I cut mine at 32" long.


That's crazy big!


----------



## MagraAdam

mountainguyed67 said:


> We cut ours 18”, which is pretty common. 14” is also common, depends on the size of the wood stove or fireplace. Rarely, I run across someone that cuts them 24” long or 12” long. The shorter you cut them the more work it is cutting, and stacks are less stable.


I (and everyone I know) don't have a choice in having longer wood for a more stable pile. If it doesn't fit in the heater, it's not much good..


----------



## FinnKamp

We have a masonry stove with trapezoid-shaped firebox. The rear of the firebox is around 14" so I need to cut firewood to 12" or 13".
Also most of the gas station firewood sold in net bags is 12" or 13" as fireboxes are small in most applications.

Quite a few houses here have large open fireplaces which are - to be honest - inefficient and more suitable for cooking sausages than keep the house warm overnight.


----------



## MagraAdam

FinnKamp said:


> We have a masonry stove with trapezoid-shaped firebox. The rear of the firebox is around 14" so I need to cut firewood to 12" or 13".
> Also most of the gas station firewood sold in net bags is 12" or 13" as fireboxes are small in most applications.
> 
> Quite a few houses here have large open fireplaces which are - to be honest - inefficient and more suitable for cooking sausages than keep the house warm overnight.
> 
> View attachment 893120


Thanks mate. These are some pretty standard units for Australia

https://www.barbequesgalore.com.au/heating/indoor-wood-heaters (there are better brands, and mine is an old Saxon free standing radiant model)


----------



## Hansenj11

MagraAdam said:


> man, that's one hell of a pile. I assume it's some sort of pine?
> 
> I often find when looking at US fire wood, it's cut quite long. What sort of fire place/heater does it go into? my wood heater (and i'd say most in australia) takes about 12" ideally, but some go up to 15" at a push. There are less common models that you can put longer wood in, but it isn't really the norm.


That is all mostly red oak. There is some gun, maple and walnut in there but not much. It’s mostly cut from 16-18 inches long. My stove will take a 22” piece and I split some for my parents which will take 18” pieces.


----------



## MagraAdam

Hansenj11 said:


> That is all mostly red oak. There is some gun, maple and walnut in there but not much. It’s mostly cut from 16-18 inches long. My stove will take a 22” piece and I split some for my parents which will take 18” pieces.


Thanks for the reply. I still can't imagine a stove 2x as deep as mine.. 

It's a great pile of wood


----------



## Hansenj11

MagraAdam said:


> Thanks for the reply. I still can't imagine a stove 2x as deep as mine..
> 
> It's a great pile of wood


I burn in a drolet wood furnace hooked directly into ducting.


----------



## sean donato

My hot blast 1557m will take a 26" 24" is my max cut length, and shorted (I cut) is 20". I'll toss about whatever smaller in it if I'm working around the house. It doesnt like to burn right with the smaller pieces till it has a real good coal bed going.


----------



## MagraAdam

Hansenj11 said:


> I burn in a drolet wood furnace hooked directly into ducting.


is this residential or commercial?


----------



## Hansenj11

MagraAdam said:


> is this residential or commercial?


Residential


----------



## SS396driver

MagraAdam said:


> Th
> 
> That's a big stove! Do you have a pic?


----------



## cantoo

MagraAdam said:


> That's crazy big!


Here is a couple pics of my OWB. the door is 24"x24". One picture shows it loaded with wood and some coal. A picture of some firewood including White Spider approved Hydro poles. hydro poles. Also added a link to a thread you might not have seen. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/post-a-pic-of-your-wood-burner-in-use.265144/


----------



## Philbert

Are OWBs used in Australia?

Just curious. 

Philbert


----------



## MagraAdam

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 893229


wow, that looks lime mine, but just much bigger


----------



## MagraAdam

Philbert said:


> Are OWBs used in Australia?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Philbert


I've never seen one, and can't find anything on google either. we use gas ducted heating (an outdoor gar flame heats up air passed through tubes that are surrounded by the flame and the air is pumped into the house via ducting and vents. usually the air is recirculated. that's probably the equivelent design, just with a different fuel..?

isn't it annoying having to go outside to check and feed the fire?

if the house has a pitched roof and just a standard wood heater, we might install ducting to suck warm air from the room with the fire and pump it into other rooms. they are fairly cheap systems. (note that Australian houses usually do not have a basement or attic - just the house, and most are free standing/detached/ranch houses.


----------



## H-Ranch

MagraAdam said:


> we use gas ducted heating (an outdoor gar flame heats up air passed through tubes that are surrounded by the flame and the air is pumped into the house via ducting and vents. usually the air is recirculated. that's probably the equivelent design, just with a different fuel..?
> 
> isn't it annoying having to go outside to check and feed the fire?


There are a few guys that have an outdoor wood furnace that heats air to be ducted into a building, though every one that I personally know of is a home built version.

OWB's are generally an unpressurized water jacket surrounding a firebox. Heated water is pumped through an insulated line into the building. There it runs through a heat exchanger in a forced air furnace or in a radiant heat system (lots of options and variations here.) When the building calls for heat, the system is turned on and you can tell no difference to the type of fuel used. It can also be plumbed to heat domestic hot water through another heat exchanger. Then it returns to the OWB. The pump can run 24/7 or less commonly it runs only when the house calls for heat.

I typically check mine twice a day - once first thing in the morning and once again before bed - more often when I'm home. I try to add just enough wood to get to the next fill. Right now that may be an armload of splits. Extreme cold that may be the 32" diameter x 42" depth firebox full. When the water temp drops, air is allowed into the firebox via a damper and most often a fan. And so it cycles with the water temp. 

For ME, it's not annoying to go outside to tend it. I have other chores to do anyway. But OWB's are not for everyone or every situation. The trade offs that are an advantage to me may be a disadvantage to others. Mine makes me smile every day and I wouldn't trade it though.


----------



## MagraAdam

H-Ranch said:


> There are a few guys that have an outdoor wood furnace that heats air to be ducted into a building, though every one that I personally know of is a home built version.
> 
> OWB's are generally an unpressurized water jacket surrounding a firebox. Heated water is pumped through an insulated line into the building. There it runs through a heat exchanger in a forced air furnace or in a radiant heat system (lots of options and variations here.) When the building calls for heat, the system is turned on and you can tell no difference to the type of fuel used. It can also be plumbed to heat domestic hot water through another heat exchanger. Then it returns to the OWB. The pump can run 24/7 or less commonly it runs only when the house calls for heat.
> 
> I typically check mine twice a day - once first thing in the morning and once again before bed - more often when I'm home. I try to add just enough wood to get to the next fill. Right now that may be an armload of splits. Extreme cold that may be the 32" diameter x 42" depth firebox full. When the water temp drops, air is allowed into the firebox via a damper and most often a fan. And so it cycles with the water temp.
> 
> For ME, it's not annoying to go outside to tend it. I have other chores to do anyway. But OWB's are not for everyone or every situation. The trade offs that are an advantage to me may be a disadvantage to others. Mine makes me smile every day and I wouldn't trade it though.


it sounds like an interesting system. Some people i know (and @trains is one of them) have a wood stove that heats the house, does the cooking, and heats the hot water, and these can be set up to do things like under floor or radiator heating and alike.


----------



## rarefish383

Jere39 said:


> My life, and my posts are getting repetitive. Yesterday was a gorgeous mid-Winter day here in PA, bright sun, temps in the 20's and I was entertaining my 4 year old grandson. Eventually he got cold and went in the house, and Scout and I split the last of my sawed wood (well except my chopping block).
> View attachment 891190
> 
> 
> And, if it's Monday - It must be snowing. Had hoped to get this little load moved and stacked before it got lost in the next round of Winter weather.
> View attachment 891191
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone has a secret for keeping the ATV seat clear while working in the snow. I had an old towel in the shed I laid over it while loading, that was partially effective.


I was going to say I do the same thing with a beach towel or old rain coat. But if you really want to keep it nice for when you are done, get one of the "Dumpster in a Bag" from Lowes or Home Depot. They are $29 and pretty darn near indestructible. When you start back, fold it in half and put it over the cart with a couple splits on top.


----------



## rarefish383

Our first stove was a Russo insert. It had about 14inches back in the fireplace, a seal around the opening, and about 12 inches out on the hearth. I could load it straight in, and stack the wood tight to the sides and top. It would get 12 hour burns, no problem. It would take 22" wood, but I cut mine to 18", if I cut it to 22" I'd get more black on the window. With so much steel sitting on the hearth we often had to keep windows in that room cracked with temps below freezing. It was still goin strong after 30 years. Then my wife said she wanted a prettier stove that was flush to the fireplace. So, I went out and spent $5000 on a Yotul, complete installed. It's a prettier stove, and it's a nice stove. But, does not do the job of the old Russo. It's only about 13" deep and 25" wide. So, I can't pack it tight. I have to make a pile like 3,2,1 or the pile falls down against the door as it burns. I only get 4-5 hour burns out of this one. If I cut my wood to 25" I might get a little more efficiency out of it. But, All of my wood customers take 18" and I'm not going to cut different lengths.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Jere39 said:


> My life, and my posts are getting repetitive. Yesterday was a gorgeous mid-Winter day here in PA, bright sun, temps in the 20's and I was entertaining my 4 year old grandson. Eventually he got cold and went in the house, and Scout and I split the last of my sawed wood (well except my chopping block).
> View attachment 891190
> 
> 
> And, if it's Monday - It must be snowing. Had hoped to get this little load moved and stacked before it got lost in the next round of Winter weather.
> View attachment 891191
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone has a secret for keeping the ATV seat clear while working in the snow. I had an old towel in the shed I laid over it while loading, that was partially effective.


I keep a couple towels in the bonet for such things. Wipe the seat off of the forklift or the quad. As you say, it kind of works.
My posts and photos are getting repetitive also. 
I like to see what others are doing, so keep coming back, and occasionally try and start a new thread to change it up.
I need to cut and split some to restock the wood shed. Three maybe four cord worth.


----------



## Jere39

Used to post comments like: "Pictures or it didn't happen".
Now I guess, we can post: "Post deleted - so it didn't happen"?


----------



## Ol' Brian

Here's the woodlot this morning... the ground finally dried out enough to skid up some of the logs I've got down in the woods. Skidded logs all day this past Sunday...







This photo above is where I'm at right now... taking lunch break. 4 tanks of gas through the 55 already getting everything bucked up... getting the smaller stuff done first, then the 372 will get to finish the job on the bigger stuff.


----------



## svk

Nice logs! Looks like you were prepared for a GTG!


----------



## Ol' Brian

svk said:


> Nice logs! Looks like you were prepared for a GTG!


LOL... bring your splitters, I'll have it all bucked up by the time you get here!!!   

Ready for a SPLIT-A-THON!!


----------



## mountainguyed67

MagraAdam said:


> Thanks for the reply. I still can't imagine a stove 2x as deep as mine..



Sounds like you put your logs in long ways front to back. I haven't seen any like that, ours go side to side.


----------



## MagraAdam

mountainguyed67 said:


> Sounds like you put your logs in long ways front to back. I haven't seen any like that, ours go side to side.


Yeah, front to back. It's the correct way in this style of heater..?


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Not a bad week worth of splitting and stacking. Had to beat the rain this weekend.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

My old setup: 10 bush cords on 14 ft high shelf. 9 sections, 1 bush cord each, top shelf is 1 bush cord of cutoffs for the woodstove in my shop. Another 25 crates behind the shelf.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Here's my expansion space


----------



## Lee192233

You guys make my 3 cords a year seem pretty insignificant! I could get it all done in a weekend if I could devote the time. 
I'm about half way through my splitting for the year. That little shed holds just about 3 cords.



Lee


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Lee192233 said:


> You guys make my 3 cords a year seem pretty insignificant! I could get it all done in a weekend if I could devote the time.
> I'm about half way through my splitting for the year. That little shed holds just about 3 cords.
> View attachment 894831
> View attachment 894833
> 
> Lee


If three cords holds you for the winter, thats pretty good if that is your sole heating source. Toronto is roughly the same latitude with southern Wisconsin, if you're halfway up, thats like our cottage country where you need 4 to 6 cords for winter


----------



## Lee192233

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> If three cords holds you for the winter, thats pretty good if that is your sole heating source. Toronto is roughly the same latitude with southern Wisconsin, if you're halfway up, thats like our cottage country where you need 4 to 6 cords for winter


I burn coal mid January to Mid February. I burned 1600 lbs of coal and about 2.5 cords of wood this year so far. The propane furnace ran about a week. If I heated exclusively with wood I would probably burn around 4 to 5 cords.
That's heating 3000 square feet. 
Lee


----------



## sean donato

I'm still burning, although not 24/7 since the temps arw up during the day. Till were holding about 50-60*f overnight I'll keep burning. I'm probably another cord till the season is done. Shed hold a bit over 10 cord and I just hit the over halfway point in it. It's been a mild winter, so I should only be about 5-6 cord this year. The other year with those artic blast i was full 10+ cords. I just live in central Pa and it doesnt get real cold here too often. Wood is our only hear source save a kerosene heater well use in the shoulder season from time to time. (Which reminds me I need to get another wick or 2 for it.)


----------



## sean donato

Forgot to mention were heating a tad over 2400 sq ft.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Lee192233 said:


> I burn coal mid January to Mid February. I burned 1600 lbs of coal and about 2.5 cords of wood this year so far. The propane furnace ran about a week. If I heated exclusively with wood I would probably burn around 4 to 5 cords.
> That's heating 3000 square feet.
> Lee


ok that sounds right


----------



## BlackCoffin

Let the log pile start turning into a split pile


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Small pile of mulberry stacked. Going to be adding more mulberry to it this weekend hopefully. Stuffs stringy.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Iowawoodguy said:


> Small pile of mulberry stacked. Going to be adding more mulberry to it this weekend hopefully. Stuffs stringy.
> View attachment 895715
> View attachment 895716


That was some craggy mulberry. They usually dont give any problem splitting


----------



## SimonHS

BlackCoffin said:


> Let the log pile start turning into a split pile View attachment 895309


You are going to need a bigger wood store!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

catching up with some farm work recently, i got into some cut oak i had sitting on some big bridge RR timbers from some tree work last year. the oak was not too appealing to me as it din't burn well... even 6 mo later. tried to give it away once. lol. glad i did not!! really burns well now with the aging and drying, seasoning. burns great and has a good slow burn, sustaining quality about it. lasts a bit longer than the other oak firewoods i have up there. had just gotten tired of the look, so revamped it and cleaned up the firewood of some initial dustings, etc of aging. plan to split the thicker chunks and move the rest to under cover... previously the rows were only 2/3 stix high... chunks mixed within, now separated out. a pix or two




stacked up just for the heck of it...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

makes for a nice early spring fire in the main house's 54" fireplace....



toasty nice on cool mornings and chilly evenings....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cleaned up the debris, leaves, etc from each timber and it went/added to compost bins


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Lee192233 said:


> You guys make my 3 cords a year seem pretty insignificant! I could get it all done in a weekend if I could devote the time.
> I'm about half way through my splitting for the year. That little shed holds just about 3 cords.
> View attachment 894831
> View attachment 894833
> 
> Lee


nice firewood stacking rack!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

BlackCoffin said:


> Let the log pile start turning into a split pile View attachment 895309


pretty sharp farm pix! i like the wood ops sectgions.... swell lands, too. grasses look healthy


----------



## BlackCoffin

SimonHS said:


> You are going to need a bigger wood store!


My brother is getting some, hopefully enough I can cleanly fill mine with no overflow! 


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> pretty sharp farm pix! i like the wood ops sectgions.... swell lands, too. grasses look healthy


Thank you! I’ve thought about doing the cutting out back where I can make more of a mess. But I like the way the logs look by the shed.


----------



## Ben Hur

Wood yard, Each row 6’ tall.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Tiberius said:


> Wood yard, Each row 6’ tall.


well done!


----------



## Big_Eddy

We lay out a row of pallets about 20’ wide and build a wall on both edges. Then we dump firewood onto the pallets from the end and over the wall until full.





Lay out another row of pallets and repeat.











20’ wide, 6-8’ tall, and just keeps getting longer.
From the road, it looks like it is all stacked 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

Big_Eddy said:


> We lay out a row of pallets about 20’ wide and build a wall on both edges. Then we dump firewood onto the pallets from the end and over the wall until full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lay out another row of pallets and repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20’ wide, 6-8’ tall, and just keeps getting longer.
> From the road, it looks like it is all stacked
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ash-stounding!


----------



## FinnKamp

_And now for something completely different..._

A dead standing spruce had snapped last night and the little boat went with it.


----------



## svk

Oh no. Did it crack or puncture the hull?


----------



## FinnKamp

svk said:


> Oh no. Did it crack or puncture the hull?


Yeah, that's what happened


----------



## Marine5068

SS396driver said:


> My stove takes 21/22 inch splits depends if you put them in north to south or east to west ,Drolet 2000.


I've also got the Drolet HT2000.
It's a good stove and I like that it can take a 22" long split.
It really throws the heat and can easily heat my 2400sq ft two story house.


----------



## SS396driver

Marine5068 said:


> I've also got the Drolet HT2000.
> It's a good stove and I like that it can take a 22" long split.
> It really throws the heat and can easily heat my 2400sq ft two story house.
> View attachment 897300
> View attachment 897299


I love it . Should have replace the old Dutch west sooner . The heat is incredible and it uses les wood .


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> I love it . Should have replace the old Dutch west sooner . The heat is incredible and it uses les wood .


I wish I would have known more about fireplaces and wood burners when I built my house, I'd done things differently.


----------



## FinnKamp

It's cleaned up! Most of the wood was pretty solid, good for kindling.

Ice is still 20 centrimetres thick, though we're already in the middle of the mud season and outside temperature is around 10 C.


----------



## Lee192233

Nine rounds of maple split

Stacked


One row to go


Lee


----------



## pdelosh

Just finished up splitting 4 face cords of Paper birch.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

djg james said:


> I wish I would have known more about fireplaces and wood burners when I built my house, I'd done things differently.


Get a wood boiler! 10 times more efficient than a wood stove, heat other spaces or pool with it, no more bringing wood in the house and sweeping up wood debris or cleaning up ash inside the house.


----------



## cat10ken

pdelosh said:


> Just finished up splitting 4 face cords of Paper birch.
> View attachment 898044


Beautiful job of stacking your birch "bark side up"! I like it. You taught your wife well.


----------



## djg james

At my age, I'm afraid the pay-back period would end long after I'm dead  .


----------



## Marine5068

Lee192233 said:


> Nine rounds of maple splitView attachment 897798
> 
> Stacked
> View attachment 897799
> 
> One row to go
> View attachment 897801
> 
> Lee


I see Ash


----------



## Marine5068

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> catching up with some farm work recently, i got into some cut oak i had sitting on some big bridge RR timbers from some tree work last year. the oak was not too appealing to me as it din't burn well... even 6 mo later. tried to give it away once. lol. glad i did not!! really burns well now with the aging and drying, seasoning. burns great and has a good slow burn, sustaining quality about it. lasts a bit longer than the other oak firewoods i have up there. had just gotten tired of the look, so revamped it and cleaned up the firewood of some initial dustings, etc of aging. plan to split the thicker chunks and move the rest to under cover... previously the rows were only 2/3 stix high... chunks mixed within, now separated out. a pix or two
> View attachment 895964
> View attachment 895965
> 
> 
> stacked up just for the heck of it...
> View attachment 895966


Yes Oak is a great burning wood, but you have to season it for years first.
I had a few cords of Red that sizzled after 2 years seasoned. Burned better the next year.


----------



## Lee192233

Marine5068 said:


> I see Ash






The half round of ash is my son's step so he can run the splitter for me. The rounds weigh about twice as much as an ash round of the same size. The wood is light colored with the flecking of sugar maple. Plus it has the bark and branches of sugar maple. So.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

cantoo said:


> My boiler can take a 54" stick, however my body can't handle a 54" stick. I cut mine at 32" long.


got a couple of 54" fireplaces. can't take no 32" stix, but can take 24"! but i can't take the heat! lol.... so no 24"'rs.... great fireplaces.  'em! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Big_Eddy said:


> We lay out a row of pallets about 20’ wide and build a wall on both edges. Then we dump firewood onto the pallets from the end and over the wall until full.
> Lay out another row of pallets and repeat. 20’ wide, 6-8’ tall, and just keeps getting longer. *From the road, it looks like it is all stacked *


from here, too! lotta wood!!


----------



## olyman

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Get a wood boiler! 10 times more efficient than a wood stove, heat other spaces or pool with it, no more bringing wood in the house and sweeping up wood debris or cleaning up ash inside the house.


  uh huh, yah, right...


----------



## Otis B Knotknocker

Pitch pine and some nice buckskin larch rounds from the Pacific Northwest. These pine stumps are scattered around a logging job I am working on. They appear to have been cut 100+ years ago and burned sometime after that. No one seems to have any interest in them except me. My dad told stories about giving pitch pine to the cooks in the logging camps long ago. Called it Tradin Wood.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Had some fun with the maul on some silver maple.


----------



## Allanb8

Iowawoodguy said:


> Had some fun with the maul on some silver maple.
> 
> View attachment 898739


What weight, length on the handle?

You got a link for the maul?


----------



## Piotr Pakula

Looks like Stihl AX 33 CS 3.3kg 90cm in Europe it costs about $ 90 / now recalculate the weight and length


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Allanb8 said:


> What weight, length on the handle?
> 
> You got a link for the maul?


Stihl Pro splitting maul 6.6 lbs 33.5 inches 


https://m.stihlusa.com/products/hand-tools/axes/prosplitmaul/


----------



## Piotr Pakula

In Europe, it costs a lot more, it seems that we are further to the manufacturer and we are richer :-D. Probably that's why we don't buy them ;-) Apparently it's nice to break the handles you can see in the photo that they are thinner for the pipe


----------



## mountainguyed67

Iowawoodguy said:


> Had some fun with the maul on some silver maple.
> 
> View attachment 898739



Where is the maul made? Germany?


----------



## Piotr Pakula

This is how the Bundestag is in Europe ;-D


----------



## Iowawoodguy

mountainguyed67 said:


> Where is the maul made? Germany?


The head is made in Germany.
Here's what I found on another forum 
"_The Stihl maul is a re-branded Ochsenkopf- German for Oxhead. Well-made of quality steel, and a good buy for anything branded "Stihl"."_


----------



## mountainguyed67

Iowawoodguy said:


> The head is made in Germany.
> Here's what I found on another forum
> "_The Stihl maul is a re-branded Ochsenkopf- German for Oxhead. Well-made of quality steel, and a good buy for anything branded "Stihl"."_



Here’s a 7.72 lb version.








Ochsenkopf OX 638 H-3509 Splitting Hammer 35-1/2" Handle with ROTBAND-PLUS


OX 638 H3509 SPLITTING HAMMER ROTBAND




www.shforestrysupplies.com


----------



## MagraAdam

Almost done for the season


----------



## Jere39

Won a photo contest with a picture of my JD in snow this year and finally cashed in my gift certificate:




I am a tool user, not a tool researcher or collector. Based on labeling, this is a product of the EU, but I do not know who Stihl sources them from. I was tired of wailing away with my undersized Fiskars hatchet on felling wedges. This will impose my will on them better. And, be a limbing tool too. I'll look for a sheath to protect it while moving around.


----------



## svk

Jere39 said:


> Won a photo contest with a picture of my JD in snow this year and finally cashed in my gift certificate:
> 
> View attachment 899816
> 
> 
> I am a tool user, not a tool researcher or collector. Based on labeling, this is a product of the EU, but I do not know who Stihl sources them from. I was tired of wailing away with my undersized Fiskars hatchet on felling wedges. This will impose my will on them better. And, be a limbing tool too. I'll look for a sheath to protect it while moving around.


Sharp tool and great photo


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Getting started on another year.


----------



## treebilly

What model of eastonmade do I spy?


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

a


treebilly said:


> What model of eastonmade do I spy?


An early 12-22


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Getting started on another year.
> View attachment 899951
> View attachment 899952


I spy a Japa processor


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> I spy a Japa processor


Then you need to clean your spy glasses  That's a Hakki Pilki 37 Easy.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Getting started on another year.
> View attachment 899951
> View attachment 899952


Finished up the day with 200 cu ft of stacked firewood (a little more than 1-1/2 cords) and emptied the back of the truck (8ft wide, 6ft high).


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Yard setup before switching things up.




Yard setup after switching it up. Processor logs and oversized logs in one line, both within reach of truck for drop off.




This is our two person setup. While I am loading the deck with logs, the wife is stacking 16" from the bins coming off the processor or trying to keep ahead of the clean up. When we are processing we are generally cutting 16" lengths. The 12" and 14" lengths are custom orders, some folks have small stoves. The 16" overflow is a place to stack wood while waiting for the two full crates to be moved.



Up until recently, I was just cutting whatever was ordered, like 16" for example. The logs are generally cut 100" or so, so there's always a short piece left. We've been putting them aside in bins and sell them for $40. Nobody really wants them so I had to think about what to do to alleviate that from happening.




But, now I try to get whatever I can from the last three pieces remaining in the log going through the processor. After cutting off five lengths of 16", I take a look at how long the remaining log is in the processor. I painted a scale on the processor.



and then look at the cut scale I have marked on the machine.




and then cut accordingly. There is minimal waste ends now.
All that's left to do is move the filled crates off to the side to season.




The only thing left to figure out is how its gonna work with the oversized logs and the splitter being close by. A fair bit of sawdust coming out the chainsaw. Its likely the splitter will have to move down some.

Suggestions on any of it welcomed.


----------



## Lee192233

Finally got the woodshed full. This wood will be for the winter of 2022/23. Approximately 75% ash, 20% sugar maple and 5% silver maple. 


Now I will move the splitter, clean up and start a new stack of willow and aspen to sell for campfire wood at the end of the driveway. Around here mixed crapwood goes for $6-7 a bundle in the summer. There are quite a few summer homes in the area that are owned by Chicago area residents.


----------



## Jere39

@woodchuckcanuck Well, I was going to say I'm impressed, but that would be an understatement. I'm overwhelmed. Good luck with your operation. Live well and prosper.


----------



## al-k

This wood is for the 2023 season.


----------



## Piotr Pakula

These big packages in the photos are not too cheap?


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Then you need to clean your spy glasses  That's a Hakki Pilki 37 Easy.


My bad!


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

al-k said:


> View attachment 900646
> View attachment 900647
> This wood is for the 2023 season.


That tree looked dead enough to be for 2022!


----------



## al-k

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> That tree looked dead enough to be for 2022!


It is but I already have that wood. LOL 50 more dead oaks to go.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Piotr Pakula said:


> These big packages in the photos are not too cheap?



Not sure what you mean. Do you mean the containers that firewood is placed into? Or maybe you mean processing equipment?

Nie wiem co masz na myśli. Masz na myśli pojemniki, w których umieszczane jest drewno opałowe? A może masz na myśli sprzęt do obróbki?


----------



## Piotr Pakula

Containers with wood


----------



## mountainguyed67

Piotr Pakula said:


> Containers with wood



They seem to vary from 35 to 100 dollars each, used.


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Yard setup before switching things up.
> 
> View attachment 900505
> 
> 
> Yard setup after switching it up. Processor logs and oversized logs in one line, both within reach of truck for drop off.
> 
> View attachment 900503
> 
> 
> This is our two person setup. While I am loading the deck with logs, the wife is stacking 16" from the bins coming off the processor or trying to keep ahead of the clean up. When we are processing we are generally cutting 16" lengths. The 12" and 14" lengths are custom orders, some folks have small stoves. The 16" overflow is a place to stack wood while waiting for the two full crates to be moved.
> View attachment 900504
> 
> 
> Up until recently, I was just cutting whatever was ordered, like 16" for example. The logs are generally cut 100" or so, so there's always a short piece left. We've been putting them aside in bins and sell them for $40. Nobody really wants them so I had to think about what to do to alleviate that from happening.
> 
> View attachment 900527
> 
> 
> But, now I try to get whatever I can from the last three pieces remaining in the log going through the processor. After cutting off five lengths of 16", I take a look at how long the remaining log is in the processor. I painted a scale on the processor.
> View attachment 900530
> 
> 
> and then look at the cut scale I have marked on the machine.
> 
> View attachment 900531
> 
> 
> and then cut accordingly. There is minimal waste ends now.
> All that's left to do is move the filled crates off to the side to season.
> 
> View attachment 900532
> 
> 
> The only thing left to figure out is how its gonna work with the oversized logs and the splitter being close by. A fair bit of sawdust coming out the chainsaw. Its likely the splitter will have to move down some.
> 
> Suggestions on any of it welcomed.


A few crates laid out around the processor for different lengths and cutoffs, that's how its done


----------



## cantoo

woodchuckcanuck, I get my logs from a bush behind my property so I process everything a little different than you but some of the things I do might help you out. When I'm felling trees I try to cut down trees that are around the same diameter. I pull the tree length to a landing all with the butt the same way and lined up at the butts. I then mark everything 13'2" with a rod and cut them to length. I then start at the butt end logs and load them onto my log wagon. As the diameter of the logs get smaller they go on my other wagon. When I get them home I have 3 long log piles and the logs are offloaded onto the diameter pile that they match. I also pile them with the butts at the same end. I'm a firm believer than have the butt to the wedge is the easiest way to split a round. Then when it comes time to run the processor I can load the same diameter logs on the deck and seldom have to move the wedge up or down and I get consistent sized splits. I have several conveyors so I can offshoot the splits to 3 different piles depending on what the wood is. I seldom move the processor. Anything bigger than 14" or smaller than 7" diameter is set on another pile and cut into 32" long for my wood boiler. The only wood we stack is our own boiler wood. We hand load everything onto a conveyor that dumps into our dump truck or dump trailer for delivery. We also don't do anywhere near the volume you do but my time is limited and my back is crap so no stacking for us.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> I get my logs from a bush behind my property



Not much firewood in a bush.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

cantoo said:


> woodchuckcanuck, I get my logs from a bush behind my property so I process everything a little different than you but some of the things I do might help you out. When I'm felling trees I try to cut down trees that are around the same diameter. I pull the tree length to a landing all with the butt the same way and lined up at the butts. I then mark everything 13'2" with a rod and cut them to length. I then start at the butt end logs and load them onto my log wagon. As the diameter of the logs get smaller they go on my other wagon. When I get them home I have 3 long log piles and the logs are offloaded onto the diameter pile that they match. I also pile them with the butts at the same end. I'm a firm believer than have the butt to the wedge is the easiest way to split a round. Then when it comes time to run the processor I can load the same diameter logs on the deck and seldom have to move the wedge up or down and I get consistent sized splits. I have several conveyors so I can offshoot the splits to 3 different piles depending on what the wood is. I seldom move the processor. Anything bigger than 14" or smaller than 7" diameter is set on another pile and cut into 32" long for my wood boiler. The only wood we stack is our own boiler wood. We hand load everything onto a conveyor that dumps into our dump truck or dump trailer for delivery. We also don't do anywhere near the volume you do but my time is limited and my back is crap so no stacking for us.


All good advice. I don't go into the woods to get logs thoguh. I have to pay a forester and either pick it up roadside if I have the time, or pay a hauler to deliver to our yard. I learned about that trick of having the stump end go in first, same for crotch pieces. That doesn't always work though for this processor. It sometimes will not split a block orientated like that. So now I don't both sorting.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Nice day for some splitting and stacking.


----------



## cantoo

mountainguy67, it's a Canadian thing you wouldn't understand.


----------



## mountainguyed67

cantoo said:


> mountainguy67, it's a Canadian thing you wouldn't understand.




I know your use, just poking fun.


----------



## al-k

Finished splitting what I had cut, now to finish stacking. 
Also finished wood for this season.
Small mod to log lift on splitter, made it so it bends.


----------



## Cowboy254

al-k said:


> Finished splitting what I had cut, now to finish stacking. View attachment 902599
> Also finished wood for this season.View attachment 902601
> Small mod to log lift on splitter, made it so it bends.View attachment 902604


Looking good @al-k !


----------



## treebilly

I took a day off of work and this SOB shows up as I’m getting the kids ready for school. Guess the boss thought I needed something to do on my long week end. Sugar maple and pin oak.


----------



## al-k

I finished stacking and cleaned up the mess. Still have about a cord and a half of logs on the ground.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

That's nice looking!


----------



## pdelosh

Working on some shoulder season wood. Red pine and poplar, 5 face cords total when I'm finished.


----------



## DoB

I'm finished cutting and splitting until my next load of logs show up in about 5-6 months


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Three rows, of solid ash. Little under 1.5 cord worth.


----------



## briantutt

Beauty!


----------



## MFV

With recent storms I now have two trees down on my wood splitting area. That was my shad to.


----------



## Lee192233

Split some ash for about 25 minutes this morning. I think it's a little more than a face cord. This is one stringy, gnarly tree!

Split, stack, repeat.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Lots of splitting to be done this week. Ash on one side, willow and elm on the other.


----------



## cantoo

Ran my processor a bit the last week or so. Going to split another 50 logs or so and then move it to make more room away from the race track. The boys have been working on it more lately and using it more often. Registered Tracks aren't open to spectators yet and getting practice time in is a pain so ours see's more use. Processor is working good but due to crazy prices I should be considering selling it. I have most of the smaller ash trees out of the bush I'm cutting in so most will be going onto my 36" stroke splitter anyway. I bought it figuring to resell it anyway. It is pretty nice after a long day at work to sit down for awhile and split a bush cord or two and not have to run a chainsaw or lift anything. Couple pics of the rounds are my buddy's. He doesn't have enough room so hauls a bunch to my place and once the crops are in he uses my equipment to process it.


----------



## BSH1F

My organized mess






Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow

BSH1F said:


> My organized mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Must be in S. America judging by the crop maturity at this point in the year..... 

Kidding!


----------



## thewoodlands

Earlier in May I started to fell some Beech and then some Maple, the splitting and stacking should start next week. The Beech and Maple either was topped off or rotting at the base so it was time to take them. Hopefully I can get more Maple out tomorrow and Friday. 

I'm hoping for two or three face cord of Beech and one or two face cord of Maple de[pending on how much more Maple I get out.

For this year we have 24 face cord of Ash ready (we burn 12) and 3 face cord of American Hophornbeam or Ironwood.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just some of the trees I saved from the rot.


----------



## BSH1F

moresnow said:


> Must be in S. America judging by the crop maturity at this point in the year.....
> 
> Kidding!


It's the fertilizers I swear [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoB

So much for the 5 or 6 months until my log delivery showed up........I got a call from my wood guy today asking if I could take a load of logs early because he had some cancellations - So back to work starting next week


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Trying to find space for all the firewood I cut in February.


----------



## al-k

Cut some log's today. The one on the top is about 28".


----------



## Haywire

Splitting up some lodgepole today.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked four loads of Beech today, picture 1884 & 85 is what's left of the Beech pile. I'm hoping for two face cord so we'll see how much we have after I'm done.

It was a great day for it, not many bugs at all. When I came in it was 60 degrees.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished splitting and stacking the two face cord of Beech but before that I cleaned the filters and checked the oil in the MTD 20 ton. 

Pictures 1894 & 1895 are what's left of the Beech pile and the Maple.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Here's an update picture of the wood yard. Its a horrible mess but it'll have to do for now. I've got the pile of walnut and elm on the left that I'll be splitting on the next few days. If you look in the back left, you can see a couple large walnut logs. There are some logs up to 12 to 14 feet long along with some milling scraps. The four center rows are silver maple, willow hybrid, hackberry, and elm. The2 left two rows are all ash, along with 3 more rows of ash that are behind these. We've got 9 ibc totes now. Hoping for a busy week of selling.


----------



## Piotr Pakula

You don't have a lot of these sticks ;-)


----------



## al-k

Started to split some, I made it through about have the pile. I ran out of gas before the splitter did. LOL


----------



## Haywire




----------



## thewoodlands

I moved one face cord today and then washed the truck, I didn't have any bugs around today but with the warmer temps coming in, that will change.

I'll finish off the stack that's behind the one I started today and then finish the stack in the back.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished up the stacking in area number 3 that holds ten face cord, eight face cord are ready to burn this year. I had some left in picture 1901 so I pulled off the tarp and put it in with some seasoned Ironwood. I also moved just under a face cord of Ironwood too fill that stack up, I still need about twenty rounds and that will be done.

The rest of the prime rib will taste great again tonight.


----------



## pdelosh

The wife and I spent the long weekend cleaning up the yard at the cabin after felling a large Maple and Paper Birch. Not sure of what kind of Maple it was, though center was brown in color. The birch is under the Maple tree. They needed to come down to make room for the well guys rig. Yes a new well, very exciting. Looks like a couple cords to split sometime in the fall. This wood will be for 2025/26. Right now I'm on the 5 year plan burning 3 cords a year.


----------



## mountainguyed67

pdelosh said:


> The wife and I spent the long weekend cleaning up the yard at the cabin View attachment 910219



This is a cabin?


----------



## pdelosh

No, we call it the cabin only cuz I was supposed to buy a cabin and ended up with a house on 15 ac. Its our vacation home.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved some shoulder season wood (white pine) from the area we burned out of this year to the area we'll burn from this year. I'll finish the stack tomorrow with some pine that has been split and covered for a year.

I'll also clean up the area ( pic 1907 ) and get another six face cord in there which will put us two years ahead for our shoulder season wood.

We have 51 face cord of hardwood stacked with hopefully another 3 that needs splitting and stacking. We should have room for another 12 face cord of hardwood. Once I'm done with the shoulder season wood, we'll have 12 face up.


----------



## Piotr Pakula

Great job


----------



## FinnKamp

Cleared some aspen this week



I haven't actually thought about stacking wood so much, as we had some newcomers


----------



## Vanguard

Current splitting area we created after buying place last October. Cleaned this spot up quite a bit, laying a bed of wood chips.


----------



## Lee192233

Had a beautiful 65° evening so I did a little splitting.


----------



## tomalophicon

Vanguard said:


> Current splitting area we created after buying place last October. Cleaned this spot up quite a bit, laying a bed of wood chips.View attachment 912472


tranquility


----------



## thewoodlands

After this weekend, I'll start back up on c/s/s. First up will be bucking up two face cord of Pine that was cut in 2018, after that is done, I'll split and stack that. I'll get some pictures Monday.

When I'm done stacking the two face cord of Pine, I'll start splitting and stacking the rest of the Beech (1894 ) and Maple (1895 ).


----------



## mountainguyed67

tomalophicon said:


> tranquility



That’s the name of a town 35 miles (56 km) from here.


----------



## tomalophicon

mountainguyed67 said:


> That’s the name of a town 35 miles (56 km) from here.


Sounds like somewhere I'd want to live.


----------



## al-k

Just a few more and some clean up.


----------



## thewoodlands

The White Pine I bucked up today is from the clearing we did for the new garage in 2018. I'll start splitting and stacking out of the pile of rounds, not all the rounds in the pile came from today.

I'll stack six face cord of Pine by the end of July which will be for next years shoulder season wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started splitting and stacking the Pine, hopefully by the end of next week, I have four face cord up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hi! thought of you guys other day... hate missing all the swell posts about firewood, stacks and wood piles... it continues to rain firewood down here in my neck of the woods. currently, with a purpose and desire... could easily get a cord a day.  it's all over the place and lots on the curb... spotted this lil snatch day before just sitting on the curb. 6 houses down. all real pretty-like! oak. 14 stix... we do our fires once started... 1 stix at a time, as needed. temps don't matter. no reason not to have a camp fire... lol  so grabbed this and added to our wood pile... not too big a haul, but nice in any event! well, imo...price was right!


----------



## stihlaficionado

661 R w/ 25 & 32
Large red oak log measured 32 across at the shorter end
& some time with the box wedge splitter

Threat of rain cut short the day


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

stihlaficionado said:


> 661 R w/ 25 & 32
> Large red oak log measured 32 across at the shorter end
> & some time with the box wedge splitter
> Threat of rain cut short the day




would like to have that woodpile of stix!


----------



## FinnKamp

Another round pile


----------



## stihlaficionado

Cut two rounds with the 661R before metal in the wood stopped the cutting. I didn't see any nails, so maybe bullets.
Wood came from a farmer's yard. The Brute Force will split those rounds which measured 32"


----------



## Iowawoodguy

A lot of splitting ahead. Bunch of nice silver maple im hoping will split easy. Theres hackberry underneath that I hope isn't too knarly. 


Working on my walnut. These were loaded up in log form and I thought I had a lot more than there is. I guess I can haul more if I buck it up before its loaded


----------



## derwoodii

ahead of the game again ready for next year, this stuff was truly hard heavy gum as it split goes crack crack crack bang some type of big yate or eucalyptus saligna sydney blue


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 915070
> 
> 
> View attachment 915071
> 
> Cut two rounds with the 661R before metal in the wood stopped the cutting. I didn't see any nails, so maybe bullets.
> Wood came from a farmer's yard. The Brute Force will split those rounds which measured 32"
> 
> View attachment 915072


@stihlaficionado do you get much trash from that box wedge on the splitter?


----------



## FinnKamp

After cutting so much firewood, it was time plant some new trees. Red oak this time




We're not trying to replicate New England forests, though we planted a couple of black birches a month ago


----------



## Haywire




----------



## FinnKamp

Haywire said:


> View attachment 915709




How are the temperatures there? Quite seldom we have anything on the news about NW United States. But now tabloids had articles telling Washington state and Idaho hitting 110.


----------



## mountainguyed67

FinnKamp said:


> How are the temperatures there? Quite seldom we have anything on the news about NW United States. But now tabloids had articles telling Washington state and Idaho hitting 110.



I have Oregon and Washington friends saying they've been hitting 115-117f, 46-47c.


----------



## FinnKamp

mountainguyed67 said:


> I have Oregon and Washington friends saying they've been hitting 115-117f, 46-47c.



That sounds tough. We had "only" 34C/93F last week before thunderstorms. Similar temps as in warm-climate parts of Europe.


----------



## stihlaficionado

woodchuckcanuck said:


> @stihlaficionado do you get much trash from that box wedge on the splitter?


Depends on the wood & length of time it's been sitting there. Green wood produces less is my observation & logs that have been sitting out 3+ years produces more trash. Nearly all the larger logs are put on 6x6s, off the ground

The old Built-Rite splitter produced a bit less, but the Brute Force can split 3X as much in the same time period, with less bending over & less touches.

Keeping up with the amount of splits is the challenge on the BF: making sure it clears the chute & onto the conveyor.


----------



## Philbert

derwoodii said:


> ahead of the game again ready for next year, this stuff was truly hard heavy gum as it split goes crack crack crack bang some type of big yate or eucalyptus saligna sydney blue
> 
> 
> View attachment 915578
> View attachment 915580


Always like the looks of those vertical Choppers. Have never seen one over here; just horizontal ones that pivot to split on the ground (but not on a table).

Philbert


----------



## MFV

Well rented this today everything on the ground oak pecan mostly. Real hard to split all done on less than a tank of gas


----------



## thewoodlands

The wife wanted these down long ago so when she said something two days ago, it moved up to number one on the schedule. The pine in picture 1940 & 41 was dying, the three in picture 1942 were dead and the smallest one I pushed over.

All the rounds I split with some of the branches are over by the outside fireplace waiting for the next rains.


----------



## svk

Sorry, the pics are in reverse order. Split about 3.5 cords of wood yesterday morning before heading on the lake. Not that I wanted to split wood on Independence Day in 80 plus temps but it needed to be done. Hit the electrolytes hard and was no worse for the wear after the job. 

This rented Iron and Oak 30T is a REALLY nice unit...I see why people speak so highly of them.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started cleaning up this area last year and just finished this part of a dead pine that has been down for years, they say we're in for some good rains so everything is over by the outside fireplace ready to burn.

In the last two pictures you can see the dead standing pine without bark and another dead pine that still has its bark that I plan on taking down.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Splitting white pine for kindling

6 year old x27 already had a couple small dings on the edge

Don't believe it's gonna" buff out" that well


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

My neighbour was throwing a party and wanted some logs for people to sit on 





Moving some firewood to a better spot. All spruce and fir. 





Look at the difference in colour from one side being exposed to the sun


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked a face cord of Sugar & Soft Maple today where the Ash was. It was one of those days it was nice out and then it would pour for 10 minutes.

I still have some of the Maple left with Ironwood and Beech that will get stacked, tomorrow will be a day off from anything firewood related.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

thewoodlands said:


> I split and stacked a face cord of Sugar & Soft Maple today where the Ash was. It was one of those days it was nice out and then it would pour for 10 minutes.
> 
> I still have some of the Maple left with Ironwood and Beech that will get stacked, tomorrow will be a day off from anything firewood related.


You wouldn't put something on the ground to keep them out of the wet?


----------



## thewoodlands

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> You wouldn't put something on the ground to keep them out of the wet?


There' are some boards underneath what I stacked.


----------



## FinnKamp

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> My neighbour was throwing a party and wanted some logs for people to sit on
> 
> View attachment 918169
> 
> 
> 
> Moving some firewood to a better spot. All spruce and fir.
> 
> View attachment 918170
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the difference in colour from one side being exposed to the sun
> 
> View attachment 918171


As there has been no rain in July (just clear skies and 27 to 32 C) softwoods tend to have this yellow, not gray tone


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

great wood pile pix! 

got call from just down the street other day... yesterday they finished up the down limb cuttings... ready for my wood pile... 3 loads, 1/3 cord or say... took me one  to get it all hauled in. then cooked dinner over some of the hot coals....dinner for two! ~


----------



## MNGuns

Did some stacking..on pallets even. This sucks..LOL Back to bunkers of wood for me!


----------



## derwoodii

some gum is better than other gum..

2 nice sticks of gum stone motherless dead dry but easy to cut and this species will spit by hand maul but gives good BTU





hold my calls after cutting up the rounds im gonna be busy most weekend cutting n stacking this lot


----------



## Sandhill Crane

thewoodlands said:


> tomorrow will be a day off from anything firewood related.


Been feeling that too... Spent a couple nights exploring beautiful west MI shore line.


----------



## moresnow

Except for relocating my splitter I am taking a day off as well. Between 90F and 98F for the next 7 days straight. My rounds can wait a bit!


----------



## svk

The wood I split this spring is tinder dry already which is nice as I intend to have lots of campfires once the fire bans come off. When we have wet summers it often takes two years to dry in the shade.


----------



## Husky Man

My 4 cord shed, with the tarps rolled up.
A load of 2 year seasoned wood, mostly White Fir, and some Douglas Fir





Doug


----------



## derwoodii

spent a few or more hours each past day got about 25% of what i pre cut under the splitter and stacked. Its been wet n cold so good weather for working


----------



## FinnKamp

moresnow said:


> Between 90F and 98F for the next 7 days straight. My rounds can wait a bit!


34C here today (I think it's 93F), grass is brown and birch are starting to fall their leaves. Very untypical here as we have a cool oceanic climate.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Big log in back is full of metal

Oak, ash, elm 

395 with a 24"


----------



## Philbert

stihlaficionado said:


> Big log in back is full of metal


Ironwood?

Philbert


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Not as hot as other places, but saws running good in the morning for half an hour. 
Then hot start issues for several days now.
Saws don't run, everything in the wood lot pretty much stops.


----------



## John T super cab

I run 93 with out ethanol and stihl ultra oil and no starting problems at 100 f except for me i am 75


----------



## FinnKamp

I use Aspen 2 with chain saws and Aspen 4 (92 octane MON) never had hot start problems with that.

Haven't used pump fuel at all for two years. I don't know how it is in United States, especially in warm-climate parts, but here it's stipulated that gas stations must sell "summer fuel" in June, July and August and "winter fuel" rest of the year.

With small engines, dirt bikes, classic cars etc. summer variant may not ignite very well in cold starts when temperature goes to 0C. And vice versa winter variant can cause vaporization problems in hot conditions.


----------



## djg james

I recently got 2 trailer loads from a 3rd dump site of what I thought was all red elm. Turns out it was another elm since it lost its brown color upon drying. Some of an unknown wood mixed in. Had it stacked on the side of my rock driveway so I spent some time this week splitting and hauling it this week. Hot week so I only worked an hour at a time. Here's my splitting area. Set up a tarp to catch all the garbage and a garden cart on the left to toss in all the bark which is destined for the burn pile. I do like elm because it lost most of its bark before I split it.
Placed the trailer to the right and tossed the splits in as I go. Notice the operator positioning jig (short round in front) that I use to align my rear the proper distance from the splitter. I only have one of those $1000 farm store splitters so its kind of slow. Which is OK as long as it works. Only bogged down twice in the elm and I have to stop/start. But it went through. The unknown wood (light in color, dark brown heart wood, powder post beetles) was harder to split. Stringy. I thought maple. Meant to get a pic.
I did manage to get the wedge stuck in a piece of this wood late yesterday so I stopped and started again earlier this morning. I managed to get the stuck round off but couldn't start the splitter. Ended up pulling the cord off. Then I noticed the top end had lost a couple of bolts (again) so I just put it away and hauled the wood down the hill to the stacks. I'll work on another engine I have for the splitter first. Easier fix.

Did I say how much I hate doing firewood in St. Louis Summers. If I hadn't lost the first two sites, I'd be done already.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

It is definitely slower going in July.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Sandhill Crane said:


> It is definitely slower going in July.


 Or no'er going this July.... Its been nasty.


----------



## al-k

Pretty nice day not to hot so it was a good day to run a saw for a bit.

This will be wood for 2023.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked a face cord of Beech from my spring felling, I still have some Beech rounds left with more rounds of Ash, Yellow Birch and Cherry in the back gully, hopefully I can get another two face cord from that which will give us 54 face cord of hardwood before the fall felling starts.

I think that we have room for another 15 face cord, if I can fill half of that, I'll be happy.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Small pile of cherry 

2or 3 of the larger logs saved for milling


----------



## derwoodii

I reckon will advertise as a work out gym. 

*Dont go just lift weights! Get that all over ache lifting splitting stacking logs at derwoods open air CrossFit Training center. 
Gain endurance, stamina, strength, flexibility, power, speed, coordination, agility, balance, and accuracy
Day rates and memberships & ladys lingerie half price Thursdays.

*


----------



## Sandhill Crane

derwoodii said:


> I reckon will advertise as a work out gym.
> 
> *Dont go just lift weights! Get that all over ache lifting splitting stacking logs at derwoods open air CrossFit Training center.
> Gain endurance, stamina, strength, flexibility, power, speed, coordination, agility, balance, and accuracy
> Day rates and memberships & ladys lingerie half price Thursdays.*



derwoodii: YouTube it as well!


----------



## thewoodlands

I started cleaning up the gully today when I removed some Yellow Birch, maybe one White Birch and some Cherry rounds from a tree mother nature felled over the winter. Since some of the Cherry wasn't in great shape, I started stacking a face cord with it on the bottom and then the Yellow Birch and possibly a White Birch. The birch I felled in the spring thinking that more Ash would get felled which never happened, hopefully those Ash get felled this fall.

I don't think we hit 100 in the sun but I'm thinking it was over 90, I guess it's time I back the screw out of the White Pine some and get it back on the tree.


----------



## thewoodlands

When I was loading up the trailer with the last load of Yellow Birch, I noticed this Maple that mother nature put down up the hill. I'll see what type of Maple it is before the end of August.

I'm not sure I can get the Rhino in that area, we'll see if it's worth the effort.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

John T super cab said:


> I run 93 with out ethanol and stihl ultra oil and no starting problems at 100 f except for me i am 75


lol, i load firewood a lil slower these days, too.... sometimes just getting started is a big enuff prob for me. lol.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

FinnKamp said:


> I use Aspen 2 with chain saws and Aspen 4 (92 octane MON) never had hot start problems with that. Haven't used pump fuel at all for two years. I don't know how it is in United States, especially in warm-climate parts, but here it's stipulated that gas stations must sell "summer fuel" in June, July and August and "winter fuel" rest of the year. With small engines, dirt bikes, classic cars etc. *summer variant may not ignite very well in cold starts* when temperature goes to 0C. And vice versa winter variant can cause vaporization problems in hot conditions.


been wondering if they do summer variants for beer? mine always seems to do well when very cold, but not so hot when hot!  actually....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

some firewood stix, etc headed to the woodpile... up at my_ almost_.... Alaskan bush cabin... 




had a few piles like this and been wanting to clean it all up and restack. also had main house fireplace chimney (flue) cleaned... all set for fal weather now...


----------



## al-k

A couple more in the pile yesterday. All 8'


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked some Cherry today with some Red Maple. Both the Cherry and the Red Maple came down when we received our last wet heavy snow. Parts of the Cherry still had ants in it when I split it so those will get stacked when the ants are gone, the stack will get finished off with what I think is some Norway Maple and some smaller Yellow Birch rounds.

By the end of next week we should have a total of 55 face cord up with room for another 12 face cord of hardwood. The next wood that I'll split and stack will be some Ash, Yellow Birch, Beech and some Maple.

I think it has been a good six years since we had 55 face cord of hardwood up, hopefully the fall felling will fill the empty stacks up.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked some Ash and Yellow Birch today, I still have the back stack that I'll finish off along with the front stack for a total of 55 face cord of hardwood up. We have room for 10 more face cord and then our stacking area for hardwood will be full.

We still have some Ash and Yellow Birch rounds left in the gully that should finish off the front stack and enough Maple to finish off the back.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Today's wood pile.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Temperatures in mid 80's, 92% humidity here in southwest MI. Nothing moving in the wood lot here today.
Tore up forty junk, punky pallets on Monday to scrap, changed oil in equipment, grease, clean up chip piles.
Further production is going to wait until July is over...
Oh...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thewoodlands said:


> I split and stacked some Cherry today with some Red Maple. Both the Cherry and the Red Maple came down when we received our last wet heavy snow. Parts of the Cherry still had ants in it when I split it so those will get stacked when the ants are gone, the stack will get finished off with what I think is some Norway Maple and some smaller Yellow Birch rounds.
> 
> By the end of next week we should have a total of 55 face cord up with room for another 12 face cord of hardwood. The next wood that I'll split and stack will be some Ash, Yellow Birch, Beech and some Maple.
> 
> I think it has been a good six years since we had 55 face cord of hardwood up, hopefully the fall felling will fill the empty stacks up.


you sure did! i like how u used t-posts to end each pile. guess by they looks of it, you are all set for colder weather...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Today's wood pile.
> View attachment 923405


impressive! ~


----------



## thewoodlands

I grabbed another two loads of Birch rounds out of the gully this morning and finished off the front and the back, the back stack needs some smaller rounds that will finish it off, we have some Ash, Maple and Birch rounds that will finish off the back rack.

After the above is done, I'll move the chit wood near the blue tarp over to the outside fireplace and get our stacking areas ready for the fall felling.

I stopped to take a picture of the first load after it was split and the fawn came running by and then stopped to eat at the base of a small Ash I felled last fall.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Did some splitting today with the Brute Force


----------



## bucksnbears

Finished late yesterday with what I need for the cabin for hunting season.
Bout 1.5 cord of oak n ash.
Nothing feels better after a cold day outside than walking in and feeling that warm dry heat.


----------



## thewoodlands

This is the big Maple that came down, I walked down from the top when I went for a ride today. I'm thinking the easiest way I can get this to an area I can split it will be rolling it down the hill.


----------



## djg james

bucksnbears said:


> Finished late yesterday with what I need for the cabin for hunting season.
> Bout 1.5 cord of oak n ash.
> Nothing feels better after a cold day outside than walking in and feeling that warm dry heat.


I couldn't agree with you more. When I read that, it popped into my head, how nice it is to come home to a hot fire after a wet day duck hunting.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Would love to see more pictures of Brute Force splitter/conveyor...


----------



## thewoodlands

Except for the top of the second Pine and some branches that I'll take over to the outside fireplace, this area will be ready for some snow storage this winter instead of being just off the corner of the driveway.

I took two loads of branches and dead Pine over to the outside fireplace and then split & stacked all the Pine I had bucked up.

The first picture is what it looked like before I took down three smaller trees the other day and two Pine today.


----------



## MNGuns

Finally getting some rain....


----------



## svk

MNGuns said:


> Finally getting some rain....
> 
> View attachment 925605


Not much up here yet. Lord of days of rain in the forecast but a small percentage each day. Lately those days always end up yielding nothing.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did some trail clearing with the loppers and on the way back, I picked up a load of rounds, Ash and Maple. I'm hoping that with the Norway Maple, the rounds back in the area we call the sandpit and the rounds I brought back today, we'll have another face cord.


----------



## MNGuns

svk said:


> Not much up here yet. Lord of days of rain in the forecast but a small percentage each day. Lately those days always end up yielding nothing.


It'd take a lot to change how dry things are


----------



## thewoodlands

After taking the wife for a ride, I picked up the rest of the rounds on the ridge and brought them home to split and stack. After splitting and stacking three loads, I was soaked so I came inside in the a/c.

I still haven't touched what rounds are left back in the sandpit so I'll use those too finish this face cord which will give us 56 going into the fall before I start on more Ash.


----------



## SS396driver

Today’s splitting I felt like I was being watched


----------



## SS396driver

First harvest of peaches


----------



## mountainguyed67

Funny looking peaches, cold weather variety?


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> Funny looking peaches, cold weather variety?


Not sure of variety. But very sweet a juicy


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

This morning's efforts, piled in 3 cords before the wicked heat starts.


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked another face cord today, most of it is Ironwood with some Maple splits and rounds to finish it off.

I also finished off a face cord nearby which gives us 57 face cord going into the fall felling. We have room for another 8 to 10 face cord if needed. Since EAB is in our county, I'll fell more Ash.


----------



## Haywire

Shed is nice and full, so I've been working on my stockpile for the next few winters.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Haywire said:


> Shed is nice and full, so I've been working on my stockpile for the next few winters.
> 
> View attachment 926791


When does the first snows arrive? Mid to late Oct?


----------



## Haywire

stihlaficionado said:


> When does the first snows arrive? Mid to late Oct?


Yeah, usually see some around Columbus day.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

picked up this load of free oak. all cut up, clean. a limb cracked down the street and hit house. was there a week before i decided to go get it. too hot out. but cooler eve temps.. tempted me. if i had waited another day, would have been gone. city tree pick up day. many piles on curb up n down the street... now just cut up and stack onto the wood pile... about 1/3 cord or so... no saw needed, just pick n go...


----------



## stihlaficionado

cut & split some white pine kindling


----------



## MFV

I also cleaned and stacked my scrounge I got a lot more room in the driveway now


----------



## SS396driver

Started moving my wood piles some is going directly into the basement for this winter . I’m moving the piles because I’m putting up a temporary garage plan is to replace it with a proper garage next summer


----------



## LoneOak

My humble pile. All Post Oak


----------



## LoneOak




----------



## olyman

LoneOak said:


> My humble pile. All Post Oak


may be a "humble" pile,, but theres a LOT of heat there...…..


----------



## Sandhill Crane

LoneOak: Post #9,770.
How much do you figure you had stacked on your trailer?


----------



## LoneOak

Sandhill Crane said:


> LoneOak: Post #9,770.
> How much do you figure you had stacked on your trailer?


The trailer measures 12'x 6.5'x 20". It holds 1-1/4 cord.


----------



## LoneOak

olyman said:


> may be a "humble" pile,, but theres a LOT of heat there...…..


There is a bit more now. What you see on the ground there is about 3 or 4 trees. I won a bid to clear two acres, all Post Oak, 19 trees in total and the job is now complete. I'm gonna be splitting wood for months.


----------



## SS396driver

Well I got most of the wood cut and moved for the garage. Still have at least 10 plus to buck and split . The big logs are going to be milled next weekend. The trench is for a small block retaining wall . 
Had some visitors while I was working the kubota


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Earlier today, we cut, cracked and crated 256 cu ft of hardwood.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

SS396driver said:


> First harvest of peaches View attachment 925894


Two years in a row, all we got was one peach. And it was not edible. This year we had two but one was not nice looking on the branch.


----------



## SS396driver

Just when I think I have it under control friends call and I’m out cutting downed trees again . 3 hickory and 2 oaks


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

384 cu ft of kiln dried maple, birch, beech and ash headed to a client tomorrow morning.


----------



## SS396driver

I’m thinking this wood is dry


----------



## sean donato

SS396driver said:


> I’m thinking this wood is dry View attachment 930716


Needs another 2 years lol


----------



## stihlaficionado

Cleaning up the last of this seasons logs, most of this wood has been sitting out a couple years, but off the ground




661 R w/25 

Hickory log will have to wait until it's scanned for metal. Two large eye bolts were visible & it's possible there's more buried .


----------



## husqvarna257

Filling up the second half of the shed. stacking it up but will finish by tossing in when the stacks are over 6'.


----------



## rwoods

Firewood season starts here tomorrow so I cleaned up my little 1% splitting area last Saturday.

Burn pile (The small stuff is cherry. The large stuff is red oak - which I might fish back out):



Splitting Area for the 1% (Pile is ash with a little red oak on top. The little A-frame is loaded with red oak.):



One of my log piles (I believe it is all red oak. I have a small mixed pile stashed in the woods):



99% of the wood I cut goes here (I expect to take them a load or two of small cherry logs in the morning.):





Ron


----------



## J D

What's that expression you guys use... Beats ECI any day?


Having never been there I'm not sure I can make that claim, so let's just say I'm under no illusion of how lucky we are to be "stuck" in our little corner of the world at the moment


----------



## rwoods

Almost 3 loads of cherry this morning to the big lot. 





Ron


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

12 crates (384 cu ft / 10.9 cu m) loaded, ready to roll out. Best side facing out, rolling down the road its like free advertising.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Tighter spot that it appears but we made it fit.


----------



## djg james

woodchuckcanuck said:


> 12 crates (384 cu ft / 10.9 cu m) loaded, ready to roll out. Best side facing out, rolling down the road its like free advertising.
> View attachment 933070
> 
> View attachment 933072
> 
> 
> View attachment 933071
> View attachment 933075


That's a heck of a lot of firewood. Makes my pile look dinky.


----------



## djg james

rwoods said:


> Almost 3 loads of cherry this morning to the big lot. View attachment 932705
> 
> View attachment 932706
> View attachment 932707
> . What
> 
> Ron


I'd kill (not really) for all that Cherry! I've got a new guy that would every bit I could get. What does the processor do with the Cherry you supply? Firewood or BBQ smoking wood? I had a person reply to my BBQ wood ad wanting a load of my Cherry to use for heating. I told her I reserve my Cherry for BBQ buyers and sold her a load of oak. Then I sold the Cherry to the guy I mentioned. He supplies restaurants around the St. Louis area.


----------



## djg james

I'm switching around my wood area a little. I kept a tote basket down the hill with the bulk of my firewood for green cutoffs as i cut. Then I keep another tote basket on my driveway for the seasoned cutoffs. I'm in the process of moving my winters supply into the houses racks so I unloaded the basket down the hill into my truck and then filled the basket on my driveway. Then the light went on. A lot of extra work. Now, I've both baskets on the drive; one for green and one for seasoned. Makes sense since I do my splitting on the splitting on my drive. Tarping them was always a hassle, so I made some roofs from scrounged lumber and shingles. Not a tarp gets wrapped around.



The full basket is my seasoned one. The wood rack in the back ground is for camp wood and gets shingled and tarped too.


----------



## SS396driver

Hopefully the last load of firewood 

Found this little one in the wood pile


And some acorns sprouting must have been a chipmunk nest


Also some red and English oaks as far as I can tell growing


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Rolling in 2 cords to the kiln. The boss using a post driver maul to push in some stick so it fits by the door opening.


----------



## rwoods

djg james said:


> I'd kill (not really) for all that Cherry! I've got a new guy that would every bit I could get. What does the processor do with the Cherry you supply? Firewood or BBQ smoking wood? I had a person reply to my BBQ wood ad wanting a load of my Cherry to use for heating. I told her I reserve my Cherry for BBQ buyers and sold her a load of oak. Then I sold the Cherry to the guy I mentioned. He supplies restaurants around the St. Louis area.


 The processor is the local firewood ministry. Other than hickory which several BBQ restaurants buy, the rest is given to folks as firewood. Like you, I would think someone would want that good cherry smoke filling something other than a wood stove chimney.

Ron


----------



## husqvarna257

Well I finished filling the shed today, tossed in what I could over the stacked wood. Still more log length to go but almost done. Getting a fresh truck load for next year .


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Here is this winter's wood pile, note the skidsteer to the left side in the picture. There's another row in behind as well.


----------



## al-k

Added a couple more logs to the pile. Had my first fire the other night.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

al-k said:


> View attachment 933600
> Added a couple more logs to the pile. Had my first fire the other night.


Nice logs. The sawyer in me says you should sell that to a local sawyer if you don't already saw yourself. 
But the firewood cutter in me say, man, that will split some nice.


----------



## djg james

rwoods said:


> The processor is the local firewood ministry. Other than hickory which several BBQ restaurants buy, the rest is given to folks as firewood. Like you, I would think someone would want that good cherry smoke filling something other than a wood stove chimney.
> 
> Ron


That's a BIG operation for giving away firewood. Good for them.


----------



## kenmbz

One of three piles. As fast as I split , I have more trees to come down.
Have plenty of racks full now, can only spend an hour or 2 each week to this pile.


----------



## al-k

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Nice logs. The sawyer in me says you should sell that to a local sawyer if you don't already saw yourself.
> But the firewood cutter in me say, man, that will split some nice.


Saw mill gives me about 100 a cord but they are full of oak. Pine is what they need.


----------



## stihlaficionado

J D said:


> What's that expression you guys use... Beats ECI any day?
> View attachment 932588
> 
> Having never been there I'm not sure I can make that claim, so let's just say I'm under no illusion of how lucky we are to be "stuck" in our little corner of the world at the moment


That's my saying, not these guys.
I should probably contact the Champaign County Chamber of Commerce & turn myself in
Eventually we'll leave East Central Illinois & Unc will have to carry the Il torch.


----------



## Marine5068

I a


SS396driver said:


> Hopefully the last load of firewood View attachment 933486
> 
> Found this little one in the wood pile
> View attachment 933487
> 
> And some acorns sprouting must have been a chipmunk nest
> View attachment 933489
> 
> Also some red and English oaks as far as I can tell growing
> View attachment 933497


l also find some salamanders in my wood piles. Our most common here is the Blue Spotted.
Are the acorns White Oak?


----------



## SS396driver

mix of white and pin oak . Growing nicely in pots now


----------



## BIG JAKE




----------



## stihlaficionado

BIG JAKE said:


> View attachment 935575
> View attachment 935576


What's your burning season in Albuquerque ? November through early March?


----------



## ericm979

Does Cabernet go better while splitting wood or should one drink Zinfadel?


----------



## BIG JAKE

stihlaficionado said:


> What's your burning season in Albuquerque ? November through early March?


That’s about it


----------



## BIG JAKE

ericm979 said:


> Does Cabernet go better while splitting wood or should one drink Zinfadel?


After the work is done!


----------



## sand sock

_i am guessing about 15 cords floating around right now_


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Current situation.


----------



## SS396driver

Piles keep growing . Have 6 cord stacked in the basement


----------



## SS396driver

Loaded up the 72 to take mom some firewood.


----------



## MNGuns

Never enough daylight.


----------



## gumneck

SS396driver said:


> Loaded up the 72 to take mom some firewood. View attachment 938851
> View attachment 938852


Just diggin that chevy !!!! 
Around here those trucks are going for gold..yours being gold would be like double gold


----------



## SS396driver

gumneck said:


> Just diggin that chevy !!!!
> Around here those trucks are going for gold..yours being gold would be like double gold


They are getting crazy the 4 I have I bought when they were just a nice truck to drive.


----------



## SS396driver

Got some interesting wooden crates someone was throwing out . Anyone ever heard of Plumb axe company


----------



## SimonHS

SS396driver said:


> Got some interesting wooden crates someone was throwing out . Anyone ever heard of Plumb axe company



They made good quality axes and tools. Here's a link to some company history:





__





Plumb Co.






www.yesteryearstools.com


----------



## SS396driver

Cool little piece of history .


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Today's shenanigans.


----------



## rwoods

SS396driver said:


> Got some interesting wooden crates someone was throwing out . Anyone ever heard of Plumb axe company View attachment 939422
> View attachment 939423



5# Plumb rafting pattern - one of the best wedge drivers if you can find one. 

Here's mine:



Ron


----------



## Scottiechop




----------



## Wombat Ranger

Here's my firewood area. It is all set up to be a streamlined one way operation, because I don't like picking anything up more times than I have to.

I can back a pickup/trailer in, right up to the splitter, pull rounds off the tailgate and split, then toss right into the shed. If it's dry enough to be going straight into the shed. I also keep a big round next to the back door of the wood shed for hand splitting. Otherwise I usually prefer to store rounds for seasoning, and have put together a few skids to stack on.




Here's a view from the inside of the shed looking out. It was a perfect straight shot backing in until my in-laws decided that was where they wanted to park their camper. To be fair we invited them to move on to our land and build a cabin, so they're doing the best they can. I can still get in around the camper.




Here's a picture of the current dry supply. This is the latest I have ever gone in the year without a full woodshed, and I've been in emergency mode this week trying to remedy that. I would say the shed is roughly 5/7 full at the moment. I'm disappointed with how warm it's been getting into mid-Nov this year. Only had a little snow this week and it doesn't last.




And lastly is a pic showing from the door to the house to the wood shed. We just drag a little wagon out to the wood shed here and can get 2-4 days of wood at a time. I was never a fan of making 10 armload trips to load the rack/box in the house.




This is only our 2nd winter on this property, and we run a small family construction company, so the wood pile isn't as "developed" as I'd prefer. We burn Doug Fir, Larch, Grand Fir and Lodgepole Pine. Most else I pass on, though a little Cedar mixed in here and there is pleasant. If I had time to be picky I'd skip the Grand Fir and Lodgepole, but it's easy to get real close to the house. Though the Grand Fir does smell nice. We have a little Hemlock & various Birch around but it's not yet been convenient to take for burning.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Wombat Ranger said:


> Here's my firewood area. It is all set up to be a streamlined one way operation, because I don't like picking anything up more times than I have to.
> 
> I can back a pickup/trailer in, right up to the splitter, pull rounds off the tailgate and split, then toss right into the shed. If it's dry enough to be going straight into the shed. I also keep a big round next to the back door of the wood shed for hand splitting. Otherwise I usually prefer to store rounds for seasoning, and have put together a few skids to stack on.
> 
> View attachment 940949
> 
> 
> Here's a view from the inside of the shed looking out. It was a perfect straight shot backing in until my in-laws decided that was where they wanted to park their camper. To be fair we invited them to move on to our land and build a cabin, so they're doing the best they can. I can still get in around the camper.
> 
> View attachment 940950
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the current dry supply. This is the latest I have ever gone in the year without a full woodshed, and I've been in emergency mode this week trying to remedy that. I would say the shed is roughly 5/7 full at the moment. I'm disappointed with how warm it's been getting into mid-Nov this year. Only had a little snow this week and it doesn't last.
> 
> View attachment 940951
> 
> 
> And lastly is a pic showing from the door to the house to the wood shed. We just drag a little wagon out to the wood shed here and can get 2-4 days of wood at a time. I was never a fan of making 10 armload trips to load the rack/box in the house.
> 
> View attachment 940952
> 
> 
> This is only our 2nd winter on this property, and we run a small family construction company, so the wood pile isn't as "developed" as I'd prefer. We burn Doug Fir, Larch, Grand Fir and Lodgepole Pine. Most else I pass on, though a little Cedar mixed in here and there is pleasant. If I had time to be picky I'd skip the Grand Fir and Lodgepole, but it's easy to get real close to the house. Though the Grand Fir does smell nice. We have a little Hemlock & various Birch around but it's not yet been convenient to take for burning.


The pic of your current dry supply reminds me a lot of grandfather's wood shed. Good memories.


----------



## waross

Just about have my splitting area cleaned up for the winter. I'm sure I'll get a new pile going next spring. Each rack is a full cord of wood. Primarily oak, ash and hickory. A bit of other mixed hardwoods here and there.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I love having a large wood shed for personal heating wood. It's a game changer, from covering piles, and dealing with snow. Especially with the shorter daylight, it's not a problem going out and getting a wheelbarrow load of beautiful dry splits after dark.


----------



## tomalophicon

Sandhill Crane said:


> I love having a large wood shed for personal heating wood. It's a game changer, from covering piles, and dealing with snow. Especially with the shorter daylight, it's not a problem going out and getting a wheelbarrow load of beautiful dry splits after dark.


I agree.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Older pictures from previous years.


----------



## Wombat Ranger

^^ That's not a wood shed, that's a wood Barn


----------



## Sandhill Crane

It was going to be two wood sheds facing each other, with shed roofs when I started. Drive between. One side for one year, one side for the next, and rotate. Got started, and decided to connect them.
The left bay had repurposed board fencing for flooring where the small ramp is. The rest is 2" x 4" on edge, cleated on the top in places, to stack firewood on. 8' removable sections. 4" x 4" x 8' vertical posts in the dirt 2' to stack against. Wasn't much of a plan to start with, but
worked out well enough. The header should have been higher. It ended up about 32' wide x 24' deep. I have patched the roof many times due to falling limbs poking threw.


----------



## mountainguyed67

4WD club splitting day, it’s our only fundraiser. We buy what we need to clear trails with the money.


----------



## SS396driver

Stacked some more . Need to move this pile tomorrow and split some more


----------



## mountainguyed67

Wombat Ranger said:


> that was where they wanted to park their camper



I can’t see the camper, must be behind that travel trailer...


----------



## Cambium

That time of year I just enjoying scrolling through and seeing pictures of others firewood. Awesome.


----------



## Cambium




----------



## Wombat Ranger




----------



## stihlaficionado

Nearly done with this seasons wood. One more batch of larger wood, then split & stack.
So far November has been colder than average & the first part of December at least looks to be the same.


----------



## alderman

Still building the pile.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver

Got some more oak had to use the 72 . Driveshaft u joints and center carrier bearing are being replaced on my Dodge . There's one load left of this oak and three or four more loads of mixed hardwood .


----------



## svk

Sandhill Crane said:


> Older pictures from previous years.View attachment 941788
> View attachment 941789
> View attachment 941790
> View attachment 941791
> View attachment 941792
> View attachment 941794


That’s awesome. Even having an open shelter like that for toy parking etc is great.


----------



## Cambium

svk said:


> That’s awesome. Even having an open shelter like that for toy parking etc is great.


Agree, that is awesome!


----------



## Yarz

I just finished up splitting/stacking this weekend. Everything in the "shed" and ~98% of the stack to the left is hand split. I borrowed a hydraulic splitter for a few hours on Friday to split the hard stuff, and just finish off everything else.


I think this will be used in the winter starting in '23 or so.. It should be dry by then.


----------



## MMG

Scottiechop said:


> View attachment 940144


Good looking ole Allis! WD45?


----------



## 3000 FPS

Firewood processing area with some stacks in the background.


----------



## tomalophicon

3000 FPS said:


> Firewood processing area with some stacks in the background.
> View attachment 945300


More noodles than a Chinese take away


----------



## 3000 FPS

tomalophicon said:


> More noodles than a Chinese take away


Well there are certain types of wood I hate splitting so I noodle them all. Like Elm.


----------



## psvines

I try to keep 8 of these around the yard of various sizes. I burn about 4 each winter and it’s a constant source of heat and exercise. Holzhausen.


----------



## James Davis

psvines said:


> I try to keep 8 of these around the yard of various sizes. I burn about 4 each winter and it’s a constant source of heat and exercise. Holzhausen.


This was a decade ago when I lived in Maine.


----------



## dave ensign

eight cord shed


----------



## johnmcpeek1210

First time posting, but learning alot from everyone on here. This is my very low budget 12-ish cord firewood shed. Basically, only had to buy a few bags of concrete, posts, roofing underlayment, and some 2x4s. Trying to use as much as I could scrounge up for free. 

One question, should i put plastic under the floor pallets to minimize any moisture from the ground? There is almost a constant breeze thru this location all year round and it gets sun all day as it is on top of a hill - especially as i will be cutting down all the scrub trees on the back side of the shed. 

Also, just want to express my thanks and appreciation for all the information that has been posted on these forums! It has been very helpful.


----------



## tomalophicon

dave ensign said:


> eight cord shed


I like that. I like how the pitch of the roof is the same as the bigger shed. 
Is that room at the back with the chimney made with cordwood?


----------



## tomalophicon

johnmcpeek1210 said:


> First time posting, but learning alot from everyone on here. This is my very low budget 12-ish cord firewood shed. Basically, only had to buy a few bags of concrete, posts, roofing underlayment, and some 2x4s. Trying to use as much as I could scrounge up for free.
> 
> One question, should i put plastic under the floor pallets to minimize any moisture from the ground? There is almost a constant breeze thru this location all year round and it gets sun all day as it is on top of a hill - especially as i will be cutting down all the scrub trees on the back side of the shed.
> 
> Also, just want to express my thanks and appreciation for all the information that has been posted on these forums! It has been very helpful.


I wouldn't personally put plastic there, but would not lay the pallets directly on the ground either. We get bad termites so I would always suspend a timber floor where possible. I also wouldn't want to be replacing the floor due to rot in a couple of years. 

If neither of those things are an issue for you then I don't think that moisture will be a problem.

Tom.


----------



## dave ensign

tomalophicon said:


> I like that. I like how the pitch of the roof is the same as the bigger shed.
> Is that room at the back with the chimney made with cordwood?


Yea, cedar sauna.


----------



## johnmcpeek1210

tomalophicon said:


> I wouldn't personally put plastic there, but would not lay the pallets directly on the ground either. We get bad termites so I would always suspend a timber floor where possible. I also wouldn't want to be replacing the floor due to rot in a couple of years.
> 
> If neither of those things are an issue for you then I don't think that moisture will be a problem.
> 
> Tom.


Thanks for the reply!  

I fully plan on replacing the pallets as needed - I have access to seeming endless supply and they are free. The idea of the shed is to be a central storage point for us, my parents, and the in-laws firewood(both sets of parents are no longer able to do it themselves). We will fill the shed - then once the wood is seasoned, deliver the wood to various locations. Replace any pallets that are rotten or broken, then repeat the process.


----------



## Philbert

Welcome to A.S.! Nice shed.

Plastic sheeting on the ground would allow rain and snow to puddle. I might put down several inches of gravel to keep the pallets off the ground, and maybe deter some critters from digging nests down there,

Philbert


----------



## Wombat Ranger

Agreed gravel is a good idea. Depending on your area not real expensive either. Pallet wood sheds are great, they work really well. I always shake my head when I see a " tight" woodshed. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## manomet

Can some one explain the "noodles/noodling" please.


----------



## SimonHS

manomet said:


> Can some one explain the "noodles/noodling" please.



Noodling is cutting large rounds into smaller pieces. It produces long chips which are called noodles.


----------



## mountainguyed67

manomet said:


> Can some one explain the "noodles/noodling" please.



Cutting with the grain so it pulls long chips. Picture a standing tree, and the saw bar pointing straight up. That’s the way you cut the log. Some do it instead of splitting on the bigger logs. Of course it’s done after the logs are cut to firewood length.


----------



## manomet

Thanks, mine all go on the splitter, I don't care how big they are.


----------



## mountainguyed67

manomet said:


> Thanks, mine all go on the splitter, I don't care how big they are.



What‘s the biggest you’ve split?


----------



## Philbert

manomet said:


> Thanks, mine all go on the splitter, I don't care how big they are.



Not everyone has a splitter. Some people ‘noodle’ large pieces in the woods to make them easier to move/transport. 

Philbert


----------



## djg james

I haven't been posting any of my scrounging lately because it's nothing great. I cut an hour or a tank of gas and quit. End up with a partial or pickup load. Mixed species, Oak, Ash, Cherry and Bradford Pear.

Today I cut a little B. Pear because I'm still not convinced it's a good firewood. Picked up a little Ash, too. Mainly went to the log yard to pick up some dunage to support the two new 4' x 13' stacking pallets. If placed side-by-side, I should be able to stack 5 rows on it. I want to move the pile more out front and get away from the tree in back. Those two back rows get used next year.

I've shown my stacking area before, but I'm doing it again, mainly to shame myself into getting off my rear and get it all stacked. Only a couple of days left of warm, dry weather, then the rain. Taking a break right now to change shirts and get some lunch. I have today's haul to split as well as some W. Oak and Walnut just around the back of the pile. This is the hill I've mentioned before that's tough to get to when the ground gets soft. Have to cross the ground below the walk out basement and the back up the hill to the side of the house. Difficult with a 2 WD truck. Plus I don't want to put ruts in the yard; too hard to mow. So, I'll drag my splitter down there later with my riding mower when the ground gets wet. So if I get the new pallets set and all the currently split wood stacked, I'll be doing good.


----------



## dave ensign

Mine all go on the splitter. The BIG ONES get there via my winch and log dogs in the tree against the splitter.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I’ve split up to 5 foot diameter on our splitter, didn’t noodle any. That was when my biggest saw was an 039. I have noodled other logs though. I’m guessing you two talking about the “big ones“ aren’t talking about anything that big, I wouldn’t want a log that big up off the ground.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Some trees like elm do not split with a crap and I would rather noodle those. There are all kinds of reasons to noodle a round and sometimes with a good saw and a sharp chain it is a lot easier and faster to noodle.


----------



## Cowboy254

Wombat Ranger said:


> Agreed gravel is a good idea. Depending on your area not real expensive either. Pallet wood sheds are great, they work really well. I always shake my head when I see a " tight" woodshed. Kind of defeats the purpose.



Like this one?




Wood dries out in there over summer. Dry heat over summer makes it happen, wouldn't get away with that in cooler/more humid climes.


----------



## djg james

I originally had two 8' x 8' adjoining bays that I would stack in. There was fence panel sides and tin across the top. It was tucked under the trees along the treeline and never got any wind or sun. Seems like it would be wet all the time the Summer heat. I'd have to pull it out a month before it turned cold, let it dry and then stack it.


----------



## Wombat Ranger

No not really like that one. Like mine. When we bought the place it just had the one door. I've since cut in a back door which helps the air to move. Also because I load it from the back too.


----------



## SS396driver

I've had larger rounds on the splitter . But its easy with the kubota


----------



## Cricket

SimonHS said:


> Noodling is cutting large rounds into smaller pieces. It produces long chips which are called noodles.



My grandson is convinced I make those just for him to play with.


----------



## dboyd351

johnmcpeek1210 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I fully plan on replacing the pallets as needed - I have access to seeming endless supply and they are free. The idea of the shed is to be a central storage point for us, my parents, and the in-laws firewood(both sets of parents are no longer able to do it themselves). We will fill the shed - then once the wood is seasoned, deliver the wood to various locations. Replace any pallets that are rotten or broken, then repeat the process.


I think you have a really good design lots of airflow in all directions including the pallets underneath the wood


----------



## dirtcurt

mountainguyed67 said:


> Cutting with the grain so it pulls long chips. Picture a standing tree, and the saw bar pointing straight up. That’s the way you cut the log. Some do it instead of splitting on the bigger logs. Of course it’s done after the logs are cut to firewood length.


Pine and Cedar noodles are the best firestarter material there is other than gas. The longer the better.


----------



## calamari

3000 FPS said:


> Firewood processing area with some stacks in the background.
> View attachment 945300


You can always tell a wood burner. Not a tree to be seen within 5 miles.


----------



## manomet

mountainguyed67 said:


> What‘s the biggest you’ve split?




I raise the splitter to save my back running rounds through. This was about as big as I can get up there lifting, sometimes I roll them off the truck bed via a plank. I also load them with my 2520 and the forks. I have split a little over 3' round maple to answer the question. I have replaced the log supports this summer after torturing those and am hoping they are a big improvement.


----------



## johnmcpeek1210

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S.! Nice shed.
> 
> Plastic sheeting on the ground would allow rain and snow to puddle. I might put down several inches of gravel to keep the pallets off the ground, and maybe deter some critters from digging nests down there,
> 
> Philbert



Great idea on the gravel. Thanks!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

I have gravel in my wood lot. Water still pools and freezes in low spots. Softwood pallet still rot after three years, hardwoods a little longer. It does keep grasses from claiming them. Yesterday I found a place that I can dump the broken/rotted ones for $50. a ton; $10. minimum. I had bought two burning barrels and was waiting for snow. Having cut up twenty pallets, it's a hard way to go. I have about eighty to one hundred to get rid of, and many more as I continue to sell firewood. Load up and dump is the new plan, then they will be gone and done, recycled. I will not be smoking the neighbors out with wet burning pallets.


----------



## BarnieTrk

manomet said:


> View attachment 946123
> 
> I raise the splitter to save my back running rounds through. This was about as big as I can get up there lifting, sometimes I roll them off the truck bed via a plank. I also load them with my 2520 and the forks. I have split a little over 3' round maple to answer the question. I have replaced the log supports this summer after torturing those and am hoping they are a big improvement.


Straight grained rounds like that are simple to reduce with a splitting maul....and you don't need to lift them off the ground. If they have big knots in them, then they might stay in the woods!


----------



## calamari

Sandhill Crane said:


> I have gravel in my wood lot. Water still pools and freezes in low spots. Softwood pallet still rot after three years, hardwoods a little longer. It does keep grasses from claiming them. Yesterday I found a place that I can dump the broken/rotted ones for $50. a ton; $10. minimum. I had bought two burning barrels and was waiting for snow. Having cut up twenty pallets, it's a hard way to go. I have about eighty to one hundred to get rid of, and many more as I continue to sell firewood. Load up and dump is the new plan, then they will be gone and done, recycled. I will not be smoking the neighbors out with wet burning pallets.


Why not just stack the new pallets on the rotting old ones and gain some time that way and keep driving them down into the ground? I've done that with wood pallets and stacked wood on a smaller scale and it seems to work pretty good if in a more lumpy way. Since you're not building a house and need it plumb, with a good foundation, you can bang the old pallets around a little to get them level enough to put more on top and be stable for wood stacking.


----------



## ericm979

mountainguyed67 said:


> Cutting with the grain so it pulls long chips. Picture a standing tree, and the saw bar pointing straight up. That’s the way you cut the log. Some do it instead of splitting on the bigger logs. Of course it’s done after the logs are cut to firewood length.



Saws cut much faster along the grain than across it (bucking) or across the ends. That's the worst, and it's the cut you make when milling lumber.

Often the problem with noodling is that the shavings accumulate so fast that they jam up under the clutch cover.
Even with that, it's the fastest way to split rounds too big to lift onto the splitter, though it does waste some wood.


----------



## GrizG

Philbert said:


> Not everyone has a splitter. Some people ‘noodle’ large pieces in the woods to make them easier to move/transport.
> 
> Philbert


That's for sure.... This week I noodled an oak as the rounds had an average calculated weight of about 400 lbs. Some were definitely heavier.... Not something I could carry to and lift into the truck!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

calamari said:


> Why not just stack the new pallets on the rotting old ones


Two main reasons. The old broken pallets would hold moisture. Another is that I would have to walk and drive over them in the wood lot. An uneven base for pallets with firewood would make getting forks in the pallets more difficult, and double stacking would be harder as well.
Where I have logs staged is different, and there is a bed of bark several inches thick. This actually is beneficial because I pick logs up with forks from the bottom of the pile. In this case it helps eliminate dirt from getting embedded in the bark on the log when rolling down the face of the log pile when the lower logs are removed.


----------



## FinnKamp

The white stuff is falling again. I had to take the picture through the window as California-designed iPhone does not work in cold climate. Husky was fine though with the winter plug removed.


----------



## pauljoseph

I don’t know if you can tell from the picture but that’s easily a cord and a half. Split it by hand in about six hours. It’s Bradford pear, which I’ve never burned before but has good BTU value. Anyone here ever use this for firewood?


----------



## djg james

pauljoseph said:


> View attachment 946496
> 
> I don’t know if you can tell from the picture but that’s easily a cord and a half. Split it by hand in about six hours. It’s Bradford pear, which I’ve never burned before but has good BTU value. Anyone here ever use this for firewood?


I started using it this year, so the verdict is still out. I, like you, saw the BTU value and thought I'd try it since I ran across some last year. Picked up a little more this year, too. Someone here recommended it. It's still heavy and the few pieces I've burned so far, burned slow. Maybe it needs two years to dry. Tough wood from what I remember and you split it by hand?


----------



## pauljoseph

djg james said:


> I started using it this year, so the verdict is still out. I, like you, saw the BTU value and thought I'd try it since I ran across some last year. Picked up a little more this year, too. Someone here recommended it. It's still heavy and the few pieces I've burned so far, burned slow. Maybe it needs two years to dry. Tough wood from what I remember and you split it by hand?


Yep. Used my maul, too tough for the fiskars splitting axe. I split about five cords a year and I’m used to splitting, but that pear, It flat wore me out! It wasn’t as difficult as sweet gum and not nearly as easy as the oak I’m used to, but it was dumped in my yard for free so I’m not complaining. Well, my back is complaining but it does that all the time anyway. I’m interested to see how the wood does when I burn it next year.


----------



## SS396driver

The piles keep growing


----------



## tomalophicon

Doing some afternoon splitting.
Was trying to get both bays full before our summer started. Got a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Cowboy254

Watch out man, there seems to be a Godzilla amongst the the remaining rounds.


----------



## abbott295

I burn Bradford pear because over the last four years we took down two in our front yard, one of them early this year. It seems to be burnable already. This is in NW Georgia. 

Disclaimer: I don't burn to heat the house; I burn for cooking and smoking.

Good as any, better than some.


----------



## Jere39

I cut the first standing dead Red Oak of the season yesterday, and sectioned it into 10-12' sections. Today I moved 6 sections to a more convenient place to begin processing for next year. My little JD and grapple was probably over-loaded with this section:



By the time I got toward the top of the tree, I had to back-drag a couple sections to make them easier to pick up to move:



Then I bucked up the tree, but stopped before starting any splitting for next year.




Thanks guys for watching. Hope everyone has a safe season.


----------



## tomalophicon

Jere39 said:


> I cut the first standing dead Red Oak of the season yesterday, and sectioned it into 10-12' sections. Today I moved 6 sections to a more convenient place to begin processing for next year. My little JD and grapple was probably over-loaded with this section:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got toward the top of the tree, I had to back-drag a couple sections to make them easier to pick up to move:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bucked up the tree, but stopped before starting any splitting for next year.
> 
> View attachment 947233
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for watching. Hope everyone has a safe season.



That oak looks nice and dry.


----------



## Jere39

Had my mm out today, but since I didn't split any of this oak, I didn't even measure it. But, my grand daughter checked moisture content of a piece of birch before we added it to the firepit fire for hotdogs:


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Love it, Jere39.
3" of fresh snow today off Lake Michigan. 
Wood stove burning. 
Phone calls for firewood. Ha!
Supposed to hit high forties by the weekend. 
For now it's all very nice.
Pallets are starting to freeze to the ground. When that happens in a few more weeks the deliveries will be done. 
I need to find some cant from a sawyer to put down next year.


----------



## GrizG

This is my gym where I split the wood...  It is then moved to another geographic location under a deck with Deck Gutter installed to keep it dry. I've got about 3 cords left under the deck and figure there is about 2 cords here. That will last through at least next season for social fires in the fireplace. The big chucks are from a large oak I noodled... The biggest pieces are almost all split and now I'm working on the smaller and odd shaped chunks. The overall average weight of a chunk was about 100 lbs. No way could I have moved the complete rounds myself by hand!

I am using a Bison splitting axe and an 8 lb sledge with a steel wedge for the gnarly pieces. There are lots of gnarly pieces... knots and forks!


----------



## VinceGU05

GrizG said:


> This is my gym where I split the wood...  It is then moved to another geographic location under a deck with Deck Gutter installed to keep it dry. I've got about 3 cords left under the deck and figure there is about 2 cords here. That will last through at least next season for social fires in the fireplace. The big chucks are from a large oak I noodled... The biggest pieces are almost all split and now I'm working on the smaller and odd shaped chunks. The overall average weight of a chunk was about 100 lbs. No way could I have moved the complete rounds myself by hand!
> 
> I am using a Bison splitting axe and an 8 lb sledge with a steel wedge for the gnarly pieces. There are lots of gnarly pieces... knots and forks!
> 
> View attachment 947250
> View attachment 947251


i end up noodling the tough knotty bits rather than busting a nut trying to split them. good excuse to use the saws more lol


----------



## 3000 FPS

Exercising one of the saws.


----------



## VinceGU05

Noodling up all the stuff my 8lb maul bounces off. 






Stored under cover. 






All split by hand [emoji1377]






Rotate the stillages in front of the air compressor. 33c hot air coming out 24/7 drys out the timber quickly [emoji1360]


----------



## tomalophicon

3000 FPS said:


> Exercising one of the saws.
> 
> View attachment 947280
> 
> View attachment 947281


How do you survive without shade?


----------



## stihlaficionado

3000 FPS said:


> Exercising one of the saws.
> 
> View attachment 947280
> 
> View attachment 947281


Not many trees out by you. Where does the wood come from?

I've travelled through northern & southern Wyoming & by the looks of it in southern Wy. having wood trucked in would be hundreds of miles.


----------



## Philbert

How do you heat the air to dry the firewood?

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## 3000 FPS

tomalophicon said:


> How do you survive without shade?


Since there are no trees here then you have to build something like a pavilion that provides a place out doors for relaxing and barbequeing.


----------



## 3000 FPS

stihlaficionado said:


> Not many trees out by you. Where does the wood come from?
> 
> I've travelled through northern & southern Wyoming & by the looks of it in southern Wy. having wood trucked in would be hundreds of miles.


Some of the wood I get comes from the mountains which is a pretty long trip. 
Some of the wood comes from compost areas and some from Cheyenne.
All the wood I get I scrounge myself.


----------



## Hard_Yakka

Philbert said:


> How do you heat the air to dry the firewood?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert


It's VIC probably coal .... lol


----------



## InTheNorth

New woodshed will hold over 80 face cords when full.....working hard to make that happen soon. All ash that is wet and frozen so it splits like a dream with axe. All the pictures I have a with my boy in them


----------



## tomalophicon

3000 FPS said:


> Since there are no trees here then you have to build something like a pavilion that provides a place out doors for relaxing and barbequeing.
> View attachment 947367


That looks great


----------



## InTheNorth

tomalophicon said:


> That looks great


Thanks....just started cutting wood a few years ago and really enjoy all aspects of it. A great way to enjoy the woods together and stay warm


----------



## Hard_Yakka

Not making a lot of progress getting this pile cut up and split although I have separated the ASH, Madrone, Fir and Oak into separate piles. Keeping the Oak pile until last as we have a lot and the area is filled with Oak.
Wood sheds have 12' x 12' (3.6m) stalls but one set of 2 is for hardwood the other 2 are softwood. Only stack them up to 6 ft or so. Roughly 6 cords each stall.


----------



## 3000 FPS

InTheNorth said:


> Thanks....just started cutting wood a few years ago and really enjoy all aspects of it. A great way to enjoy the woods together and stay warm


Hey InTheNorth. Welcome to the forum. Alot of great firewood you have going there and storage.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Hard_Yakka said:


> Not making a lot of progress getting this pile cut up and split although I have separated the ASH, Madrone, Fir and Oak into separate piles. Keeping the Oak pile until last as we have a lot and the area is filled with Oak.
> Wood sheds have 12' x 12' (3.6m) stalls but one set of 2 is for hardwood the other 2 are softwood. Only stack them up to 6 ft or so. Roughly 6 cords each stall.


Alot of good firewood. I am afraid around this area we do not get any oak. Once in awhile I do get some ash.
Welcome to the forum. Always good to see pictures.


----------



## InTheNorth

3000 FPS said:


> Hey InTheNorth. Welcome to the forum. Alot of great firewood you have going there and storage.H


----------



## InTheNorth

Hey Thanks.....just getting into it and really enjoying it


----------



## Haywire




----------



## VinceGU05

Philbert said:


> How do you heat the air to dry the firewood?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert


 the heat exchanger in the air compressor for the factory compressed air.


----------



## Cowboy254

VinceGU05 said:


> Noodling up all the stuff my 8lb maul bounces off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stored under cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All split by hand [emoji1377]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotate the stillages in front of the air compressor. 33c hot air coming out 24/7 drys out the timber quickly [emoji1360]



Can you tell us a bit more about your setup? Is this just for yourself or do you sell some?


----------



## ghosta

Here in Tasmania its summer time so its wood hooking season has been on for a while now.

Job completed thanks to my son coming home for a while... I didnt have to split the last few loads. 

Enough wood for a few years...


----------



## 3000 FPS

looking good there ghosta. That looks like it should last you for awhile.


----------



## VinceGU05

Cowboy254 said:


> Can you tell us a bit more about your setup? Is this just for yourself or do you sell some?


what would you like to know? its all for self use. since we've had a few big wind storms in melbourne theres been plenty of wood at friends properties that needed clearing. i use the stillage at work which dont get used anymore and they are pretty close to a cubic metre. luckily were have a bit of space in the warehouse to store it too. i thought i would redirect the hot air off the air compressor and stack a few stillages in front of it to help dry the wood out good and proper. it runs 24/7 and about 30 to 35 deg C temp. split it all by hand at this stage. keeps me fit. any super tough bits i just put them to aside and noddle them up with the saw. most of it is messmate so it burns pretty hot and fast.


----------



## shortys7777

Need to finish all this red oak then build a storage shed.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

We have a shed for personal use firewood, and a wood lot for seasoning splits on pallets to sell. No comparison between outdoor and wood shed wood. 
Build a two year shed, if not three three shed. Your hardwoods will be phenomenal. And you will be thanking yourself for years, if not decades to come.


----------



## Marine5068

manomet said:


> Can some one explain the "noodles/noodling" please.


It's actually when you cut in the direction with the wood grain and not across it.
This produces long strings like noodles.


----------



## Marine5068

Sandhill Crane said:


> We have a shed for personal use firewood, and a wood lot for seasoning splits on pallets to sell. No comparison between outdoor and wood shed wood.
> Build a two year shed, if not three three shed. Your hardwoods will be phenomenal. And you will be thanking yourself for years, if not decades to come.


I'm just finishing a 8 cord woodshed build with an attached splitter shed for the 30 ton Forest King.
Turned out good and even though lumber prices are high, I'm happy I finally did it.
Will post pics.


----------



## Marine5068

SimonHS said:


> Noodling is cutting large rounds into smaller pieces. It produces long chips which are called noodles.



That guy is a total amateur.
No PPE at all, putting the bar into the dirt or close to it, no wedges or log handling tools. 
Working it slacks and shoes.
Chain looked too loose as well.
WoW


----------



## djg james

Seems like when I noodle, the chain dulls quickly, contrary to others experience. Chain is getting oil, but maybe nit enough? It's turned up all the way.


----------



## ericm979

The only problem I have when noodling is the noodles clogging up under the clutch cover. Revving the saw some between cuts seems to help- the vibration loosens the clumps. I've not noticed the chain getting dull any quicker, or lack of lubrication.


----------



## dave ensign

Fifteen minutes to do what a decent splitter does in ten seconds!


----------



## 3000 FPS

Sometimes it is easier to handle big rounds if they are noodled first.


----------



## svk

djg james said:


> Seems like when I noodle, the chain dulls quickly, contrary to others experience. Chain is getting oil, but maybe nit enough? It's turned up all the way.


Rip cutting does dull the chain quicker than cross cutting. Also the big rounds are often the stump piece which is notorious for having more grit in the wood.


----------



## svk

3000 FPS said:


> Sometimes it is easier to handle big rounds if they are noodled first.


Truth. Sometimes we have no choice!!!


----------



## dave ensign

Easier to roll a big round than to flop a 1/2 round. I have a winch on the trailer and another mount on a tree above the splitter. I modified as set of log dogs to 22 inch which is my split length. No lifting or flopping and i'll leave the noodling to cat fishing'


----------



## Marine5068

3000 FPS said:


> Sometimes it is easier to handle big rounds if they are noodled first.


Nah, 
I just use my Logrite 60" cant hook and a hookaroon to move the rounds under the splitter.
Let my 30 ton splitter do what it's made for.


----------



## SS396driver

When your out in the woods sometimes ya have to noodle them . I took out 4 loads like this


----------



## 3000 FPS

Marine5068 said:


> Nah,
> I just use my Logrite 60" cant hook and a hookaroon to move the rounds under the splitter.
> Let my 30 ton splitter do what it's made for.


Well your the man.


----------



## tomalophicon

Marine5068 said:


> Nah,
> I just use my Logrite 60" cant hook and a hookaroon to move the rounds under the splitter.
> Let my 30 ton splitter do what it's made for.


How did those rounds appear next to your splitter?


----------



## Jere39

I love the big Red Oak rounds I often get. And in the straight grained sections of the log, I split them, usually in half (sometimes quarter) with an old hardware store maul. Then, in their lift-able form I set them on a splitting block and finish with an x27. Working my way down the log. I only noodle a piece or two per tree typically, the crotch pieces at the start of the crown. 



But, I don't recommend my practices to anyone who is working in the woods and enjoying their life. To me that is the point of the effort.


----------



## SS396driver

Jere39 said:


> I love the big Red Oak rounds I often get. And in the straight grained sections of the log, I split them, usually in half (sometimes quarter) with an old hardware store maul. Then, in their lift-able form I set them on a splitting block and finish with an x27. Working my way down the log. I only noodle a piece or two per tree typically, the crotch pieces at the start of the crown.
> View attachment 949464
> 
> 
> But, I don't recommend my practices to anyone who is working in the woods and enjoying their life. To me that is the point of the effort.


I should have brought the Fisker's but I was going to mill it but it was punky in spots wouldn't have been wort it


----------



## captjack

Christmas came early ! Mini with a thumb ! Face is healing up after last week and im back at it. Im thinking im 1/16th through the log pile.


----------



## Naptown

I love seeing some of your guys elaborate setups. I thought you guys might get a kick out of my setup. Backstory - I grew up on a few acres and used saws quite a bit growing up. Then moved out, got married, had kids and have been living the city slicker life. Early 2021 my wife and I purchased land to build on in the future. Conveniently it has 4 acres of a wooded flood plain. I've been driving up and bringing wood back to my neighborhood. I purchased an electric log splitter from Craigslist for $100. It does amazing for what it is. I'm amazed that it can split 18" oak. I believe it is a 7 ton originally sold at Harbor Freight. It obviously isn't for the large throughput like lots of you guys who sell firewood but it does great for my needs. A buddy has loaned me a real splitter (25 ton) and I understand how much better they can be. I'll buy one after we build and move in several years. For now, this little guy will suffice as I'm not selling firewood.


----------



## shortys7777

Naptown said:


> I love seeing some of your guys elaborate setups. I thought you guys might get a kick out of my setup. Backstory - I grew up on a few acres and used saws quite a bit growing up. Then moved out, got married, had kids and have been living the city slicker life. Early 2021 my wife and I purchased land to build on in the future. Conveniently it has 4 acres of a wooded flood plain. I've been driving up and bringing wood back to my neighborhood. I purchased an electric log splitter from Craigslist for $100. It does amazing for what it is. I'm amazed that it can split 18" oak. I believe it is a 7 ton originally sold at Harbor Freight. It obviously isn't for the large throughput like lots of you guys who sell firewood but it does great for my needs. A buddy has loaned me a real splitter (25 ton) and I understand how much better they can be. I'll buy one after we build and move in several years. For now, this little guy will suffice as I'm not selling firewood.


From those splits and the bark completely off those look like Ash rounds.


----------



## Naptown

shortys7777 said:


> From those splits and the bark completely off those look like Ash rounds.


Yes, lots of dead ash trees on the property. The first pic with the splitter is ash. The stacked wood is the oak.


----------



## Jere39

After taking down a nice dead Red Oak of about 20" DBH, sectioning it, and dragging it yesterday, I cleaned up my chain and bucked it into 18" rounds for the splitter. 




As always, my ever-present security dog, Scout is on look out.

Splitter is here typing instead of splitting. Won't replenish the stacks this way.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Spent the day loading and delivering.
Cold breezy day. 
My hands are not quite acclimated yet for winter, but it's settling in.
News mentioned Lake Michigan is seeing it's first tiny bits of icing up north.
Happy Holidays with family everyone!


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> When your out in the woods sometimes ya have to noodle them . I took out 4 loads like this View attachment 949303
> View attachment 949304



Roll them out, and up a ramp into the trailer. I’ve loaded bigger rounds than those like that.


----------



## Jere39

Took two more nice dead Red Oak down this morning. Sectioned them for dragging, and then just kind of enjoyed the day with my pup Scout.




Every year my pace seems to taper off a bit. But, still enjoying my time in the woods. And with these nice straight red oak logs, even the splitting is rewarding.


----------



## Syncop8r

Recently felled (was living) firewood - put under cover straight away or let it dry out in the open for a while first? It's Summer here...


----------



## ericm979

Syncop8r said:


> Recently felled (was living) firewood - put under cover straight away or let it dry out in the open for a while first? It's Summer here...



Ideally split and stack right away. 

We get no rain for the summer half of the year. I uncover all my stacks so they can get sunlight. If it rained much in the summer I'd keep it under cover.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ericm979 said:


> We get no rain for the summer half of the year. I uncover all my stacks so they can get sunlight.



Same, probably half the summer would completely dry the wood.


----------



## ericm979

My EPA stove does not like wood that's too wet. For the species I'm burning (hardwoods like madrone and various oaks) I need at least a summer split and stacked. The Eucalyptus needs two.


----------



## Jere39

Dragging the 12' sections of the two trees I cut down in the woods behind my house. I move them maybe half a mile to where I'll buck, split, and stack them for next year.




Compared to many of you, I'm a low impact, low volume one-man and one dog operation that processes about 16 cord/year. This is a tried and true pace for an aging pair of woodsmen/dog, and we wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Haywire said:


> 3° up here today, hauled out a few loads of spruce.
> View attachment 951648



What year is that Ski-doo?


----------



## manomet

Well heres a shot of the splitter with the new log tables raised up to a good working hight for me.
You can see next years wood cut to stove length getting a head start, will start splitting shortly. A new addition to the process this year is a what I would call a log buck, made from a pallet for a big machine that was given to me. 
You can see the tote I made for use with the forks on our tractor, made for anything that comes up. I load right from the splitter into this and then transfer to the leanto shown previously, for a year + - for drying. Logs come from the property, our local highway dept. or any other giving source and get piled here 
off the ground on ibeams that were cast offs from the local Home Depot. Nothing sophisticated, it is all in a small space and none of it would work without the John Deere 2520 w/a set of forks.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

manomet said:


> Well heres a shot of the splitter with the new log tables raised up to a good working hight for me.


I like seeing how people address the flow of wood processing, the totality of it.
The wheel barrow mod was one I saw at a local junk yard, used for people to transport tools in and parts out. It uses K car spindles, or rear axle mini van spindles, that bolt on/off, although welded here, with $5.00 super saver spares. The splitter I bought used years ago had vw hubs, welded to a tube axle, strapped to it to pull behind a tractor in an apple orchard. If used here it would eliminate your wedge on cylinder splitter tip up function.


----------



## Clark10

Here's my firewood processing landing.


----------



## Jere39

Throwing chips with the Dolmar 6100 and the 20" bar:


----------



## Jere39

Finished splitting and stacking the last two trees today. I have the next two dead Red Oaks identified and will cut them in the next few days

View attachment IMG_0510.jpg


----------



## SS396driver

Clark10 said:


> Here's my firewood processing landing.


Nice looking Ford.


----------



## Wombat Ranger




----------



## treebilly

almost got everything cut and staged
5 totes of Osage ready for next year or the next


----------



## MO man with wood

Today's load


----------



## Jmsvickers

Here are some of mine, just got into it last year after my father in law gave me my first saw. I did chest average with my dad for horses years ago but haven't done much with saws to about 2019 then it became a full blown addiction...

Only have about 4 cords here so far. I plan on having 5 for next year split and stacked. Have the brown tarp of red and white oak, poplar behind it, maple and ash getting stacked under the green tarp. 

Have a large beech that just fell I want to get moved to this area to work this summer.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I didn’t contribute at all to my firewood last year, will have to this year. I’ve been making note of where oak trees are, for when the season opens.


----------



## WeirWolf

This is at a client's property in Colfax, California. After the "River Fire". Been cutting and shplitting at his place for weeks and have been loving it.


----------



## 665.0coupe

I made it out to get a little wood cut this weekend. I was able to get 3 IBC totes filled with enough left over to fill a fourth. I need more totes.


----------



## 3000 FPS

Nice looking splitter. How many tons is that thing? 
You make it yourself.


----------



## 665.0coupe

3000 FPS said:


> Nice looking splitter. How many tons is that thing?
> You make it yourself.


Thanks, my grandfather originally made it back in the 1960's or 70's. He would take a 4" cylinder off of a farm implement and put it on the splitter for the winter. He had the pump set up to run off the PTO of a tractor. 

My dad and I rebuilt it in the late 90's and added the crank start two cylinder Wisconsin engine and a new 4" cylinder. I don't know exactly how many tons it is because I've never measured the system pressure. Assuming 3000psi, it would be just shy of 19 tons. It splits 95% of everything we want to split.

We are currently in the planning stages of a new splitter build that will use a 4 cylinder electric start Wisconsin engine and a 5" cylinder.


----------



## Oletrapper

WeirWolf said:


> This is at a client's property in Colfax, California. After the "River Fire". Been cutting and shplitting at his place for weeks and have been loving it.


WOW! California? Didn't think you were allowed to burn wood in California. Excluding the wild fires. Can't do much of anything out that way. Not my opinion, just fact! Everything out there causes cancer. Just read the labels. OT


----------



## ericm979

Oletrapper said:


> WOW! California? Didn't think you were allowed to burn wood in California. Excluding the wild fires. Can't do much of anything out that way. Not my opinion, just fact!



Not fact, just the propaganda you consume. My California house is nice and warm from the wood burning in the 100% legal stove right now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Oletrapper said:


> WOW! California? Didn't think you were allowed to burn wood in California. Excluding the wild fires. Can't do much of anything out that way. Not my opinion, just fact! Everything out there causes cancer. Just read the labels. OT



In the city here, wood burning is only allowed on burn days, during and after a storm is a good bet you’ll be able to burn. It clears the air out. If we’re stagnant for a time, burning will be prohibited. If your heater doesn’t work, you’re exempt from the rules. I know someone who has been burning for many years, he just tells them his heater is broken. One year our heater really was broken, we burned all winter without anyone coming to investigate. Houses on propane in rural areas get to burn, they’re exempt from following the burn days. Firewood is still a thriving business here, you can look at Craigslist and see many adds.


----------



## mountainguyed67

ericm979 said:


> Not fact, just the propaganda you consume.



There‘s lots of misinformation about California in other states, I usually don’t bother correcting it.


----------



## 3000 FPS

mountainguyed67 said:


> There‘s lots of misinformation about California in other states, I usually don’t bother correcting it.


That is because it would not do any good. You guys are more up north in the state. But when you get into the big cities It is a whole different story. I used to have a good friend for many years that lived in Clovis and he burned wood when they would let him. He left the state finally.


----------



## Jere39

A relatively warm and sunny afternoon, so I enjoyed the winter break with some splitting and stacking:




I am way behind my usual pace, but another year older, and I don't have the advantage of 3 hundred year old oaks that blew over during storms and politely close enough to my splitting area that I was able to kick roll them from where they landed to where I intended to split and stack.


----------



## djg james

How long is that pile?


----------



## 3000 FPS

Jere39 said:


> A relatively warm and sunny afternoon, so I enjoyed the winter break with some splitting and stacking:
> 
> View attachment 959489
> 
> 
> I am way behind my usual pace, but another year older, and I don't have the advantage of 3 hundred year old oaks that blew over during storms and politely close enough to my splitting area that I was able to kick roll them from where they landed to where I intended to split and stack.


Are you building a fence? Nice long stack of wood.


----------



## Jere39

djg james said:


> How long is that pile?


I'll have to measure it, but not nearly as long as it was in September when it started moving out. Here is a survey video from last winter of this set of stacks:




3000 FPS said:


> Are you building a fence? Nice long stack of wood.


I prefer to call it my Wall protecting my southern border


----------



## dboyd351

Jere39 said:


> A relatively warm and sunny afternoon, so I enjoyed the winter break with some splitting and stacking:
> 
> View attachment 959489
> 
> 
> I am way behind my usual pace, but another year older, and I don't have the advantage of 3 hundred year old oaks that blew over during storms and politely close enough to my splitting area that I was able to kick roll them from where they landed to where I intended to split and stack.


That is one pretty woodpile.


----------



## Oletrapper

ericm979 said:


> Not fact, just the propaganda you consume. My California house is nice and warm from the wood burning in the 100% legal stove right now.


Sorry, but not as you say, propaganda. You clarify everything with the 100% legal stove comment. Emphasis on 100% legal. The CA legislature went a long way to address the Hodge/Podge district, county, city, municipality laws, codes, restrictions, etc. that were in conflict from one to the next. Go here: 


Today's Law As Amended - AB-720 Air pollution: clean-burning solid fuel appliances.


Please, by all means, enjoy your 100% legal stove.


----------



## WeirWolf

Would Shplittings from yesterday and today.


----------



## mountainguyed67

WeirWolf said:


> Would Shplittings from yesterday and today.



Kewl fotos.


----------



## WeirWolf

Today's shplintins for a milf in town then some for the personal stash on my way home.
Running a 24" bar and aggressive chain on the 661c-r. Had to rip most of these rounds.
The 27 ton champion gets the job done and is light enough for me to move around wherever I want. No termites or ants today just a nice healthy oak.


----------



## flatbroke

Tree fell across a fence. Seemed like a good place to start a new pile. Doing a lot of tree removal in the area sprucing the place up


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Jere39 said:


> A relatively warm and sunny afternoon, so I enjoyed the winter break with some splitting and stacking:


Love you pictures and posts!


----------



## GenXer

This was a few months ago here.all the split wood went in the basement. I have about 7 chord bucked up ready to split right away in spring, then another 15 to buck up and split.still have about a half chord of cedar for kindling.


----------



## djg james

We had nice 50 deg weather the last two days. I finally got all my wood split and stacked that was laying around my wood stash. I wanted to get it done last Fall, but that never happened. It went from this:



To this:


My Brother came over and wanted something to do, so I put him to work. Spent a couple of hours each day. Nothing that would kill ourselves. Got done today 1/2 hour before the rain started. Everything's covered and ready for our snow fall later this evening.


----------



## Syncop8r

I often wonder, because of the direction the wood fibres run, and gravity, whether wood would dry faster if it were stacked (somehow) vertically.
Impractical of course.


----------



## djg james

I haven't gotten around to talk to the guy yet, but I drive by a house that has a dozen or so 24"+ dia logs 4-5' long standing on end. Faster drying? Less ground contact rot? Artwork?


----------



## WeirWolf

That's how you regrow 'em


----------



## WeirWolf

Would shplintins and such from the last week or so


----------



## Marine5068

Naptown said:


> I love seeing some of your guys elaborate setups. I thought you guys might get a kick out of my setup. Backstory - I grew up on a few acres and used saws quite a bit growing up. Then moved out, got married, had kids and have been living the city slicker life. Early 2021 my wife and I purchased land to build on in the future. Conveniently it has 4 acres of a wooded flood plain. I've been driving up and bringing wood back to my neighborhood. I purchased an electric log splitter from Craigslist for $100. It does amazing for what it is. I'm amazed that it can split 18" oak. I believe it is a 7 ton originally sold at Harbor Freight. It obviously isn't for the large throughput like lots of you guys who sell firewood but it does great for my needs. A buddy has loaned me a real splitter (25 ton) and I understand how much better they can be. I'll buy one after we build and move in several years. For now, this little guy will suffice as I'm not selling firewood.


Those splitters work great.
I have one that I use along with my large gas powered 30 ton
You forgot one detail about them that I always tell.
You can run them indoors.


----------



## SS396driver

Not ideal conditions to be working it lately


----------



## djg james

SS396driver said:


> Not ideal conditions to be working it lately View attachment 964209
> View attachment 964210


I'd wait until Spring to finish up. I hate working in snow (not that we get a lot around here..lol) digging out the firewood.


----------



## SS396driver

djg james said:


> I'd wait until Spring to finish up. I hate working in snow (not that we get a lot around here..lol) digging out the firewood.


What’s worse it’s 50 here today so we get a melt and a refreeze overnight . Next couple of days are going to be cold then a warm up mid week . Hope it settles out or it may be a short maple syrup season . Usually tap around the 15th of February.


----------



## alanbaker

Wood pile grows in the winter, last year's logs waiting to be blocked up, about all the log the 35 HP JD, wants pull out of the "humpty" woods, once into the field no problem, couldn't hitch to the butt end, too big for 3 pt hitch lift of ground


----------



## Jere39

djg james said:


> How long is that pile?


Sorry for the long delayed reply. That pile, as it stood in that picture was 67' long, 4' high, and the wood is cut to 18". Since then, I've finished off the top of that one, and added 17' on the near end. So, up to 84' now. But, at this time last year I was well over 100', and ended my cutting season at over 200'. I am dreadfully behind this year.


----------



## Kommandokenny

*Setting up lean -too a few years back,, and got my girls guarding my pyles [so ta speak] No *thieving* around here for some reason.  *


----------



## Philbert

My dogs drag the firewood around the yard and chew on it. 

Philbert


----------



## Kommandokenny

Philbert said:


> My dogs drag the firewood around the yard and chew on it.
> 
> Philbert


These girls drag trespassers around the yard and chew on them...........


----------



## rj1barnes




----------



## mountainguyed67

Philbert said:


> My dogs drag the firewood around the yard and chew on it.
> 
> Philbert



Mine did when they were younger.


----------



## Zaedock

Early morning roadside loggin' with the ol' 450. Not a bad score for a couple of hours. 
The temp was 5*F that morning. The hot coffee tasted that much better.


----------



## Marine5068

Sounds like you're due to buy a log arch


----------



## Jere39

In a different thread I posted pictures of a large Oak that came down across my utility lines severing power and phone. I'll get plenty firewood from that, but, probably not enough to pay the Electrical Contractor who had to re-set the utility pole and splice all the broken power lines. But, yesterday while transporting some of that oak from central driveway to a processing location I learned another smaller, dead Oak took the same windy opportunity to fall over. This one also did some damage, but had the good graces to fall right where I'll process it:




My grandson helped me inspect it. The ends will go back onto a brush pile, but the trunk of the tree is sound dead red.


----------



## Otis B Knotknocker

Eastern Washington buckskin tamarack..


----------



## Woodchuckels

Otis B Knotknocker said:


> Eastern Washington buckskin tamarack..View attachment 966737


Thats really cool knoknocker!


----------



## woodchuckcanuck




----------



## WeirWolf

Nice yard woodchuck. What's the temp there? 
I just bought a bc600xl Vermeer wood chipper for $2900, needed tlc, a new belt, came with 4 sets of new knives... So no more splitting for me for awhile. What I cannot chip I am bringing home to split 




I put some cute stickers on the Vermeer


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

WeirWolf said:


> Nice yard woodchuck. What's the temp there?
> I just bought a bc600xl Vermeer wood chipper for $2900, needed tlc, a new belt, came with 4 sets of new knives... So no more splitting for me for awhile. What I cannot chip I am bringing home to split
> View attachment 967624
> 
> View attachment 967625
> 
> I put some cute stickers on the Vermeer


Nice unit, good price. Temps here are hovering around 0ºC most of this winter. Snow comes then it melts. Comes and goes. Last few years been like that.


----------



## WeirWolf

Woodchuck what is that red piece of equipment that you have in your yard? Is that an auto splitter?


----------



## mountainguyed67

WeirWolf said:


> Woodchuck what is that red piece of equipment that you have in your yard? Is that an auto splitter?



Maybe one of these?






woodbeaver.net


Everything about trees, tree trimming, tree cutting.




www.woodbeaver.net


----------



## WeirWolf

Oh dang yeah you're right mountain guy ed. Very cool


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

WeirWolf said:


> Woodchuck what is that red piece of equipment that you have in your yard? Is that an auto splitter?


Hakki Pilki 37 Easy, good for blocking and splitting anything under 12 inches.


----------



## WeirWolf

Oh dang those are nice machines!


----------



## mountainguyed67

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Hakki Pilki 37 Easy



Is this your video? The quad looks the same. Snow also.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

mountainguyed67 said:


> Is this your video? The quad looks the same. Snow also.



Yes Detective  , from a couple years back. That's when I first got it, learning how to use it. Can put them through faster than that now.


----------



## mountainguyed67

I thought Weir Wolf would like to see it.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

WeirWolf said:


> Oh dang those are nice machines!


They can be fussy. If you have straight logs that are 8-12" diameter you can put through about 2 cord an hour over the top of the conveyour. That's not how we do it though. We stack it as it comes off the splitter. We buy our logs so we get what we get when it comes to quality. Logs can be between 3 and 20 inches. So between sorting and trimming, it takes about 2 hours (sometimes a little bit more if there are mechanical issues) to crack and stack one cord (4 crates). We don't do this full time, mostly to get the exercise.


----------



## WeirWolf

Nice, beautiful, flat and clean yard! When I go to my client's properties to split their wood it has usually already been bucked with poorly angled cuts, pieces to long... On steep slopes, in the bushes etc. We have a lot of white and black Oak here, some of the heaviest woods so it's a treat when they want me to split a pine, especially Cedar! Hope everyone has a great day! It's Friday


----------



## EasyT

In Florida, this is what we call a "mess a' wood."


----------



## mountainguyed67

EasyT said:


> In Florida, this is what we call a "mess a' wood."



Looks like a mess.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

WeirWolf said:


> Nice, beautiful, flat and clean yard! When I go to my client's properties to split their wood it has usually already been bucked with poorly angled cuts, pieces to long... On steep slopes, in the bushes etc. We have a lot of white and black Oak here, some of the heaviest woods so it's a treat when they want me to split a pine, especially Cedar! Hope everyone has a great day! It's Friday


Any flat area on our property had to be created. Dirt from one area 



had to be scooped over to fill in another area 




It took the whole summer of afternoons and weekends to fill in that space all the way over to the far left.


----------



## Jere39

Sunny last day of February. I've got all my cut dead Oak is split and stacked. 




Now, I have options: work up the big oak that fell taking out my utilities last week, or cut down another standing dead red oak. I doubt the oak that took out my utilities will be seasoned by next year. So, I believe I'll take down another dead oak.


----------



## JimR

I use 330 gallon bins for storing split wood.


----------



## JimR

My woodpile.


----------



## Kitster

Each row is a cord. I started with nine cord October and now March 2 I have used almost four. I'm good for next year. 10 below in the NW Kootenay, BC.


----------



## sb47

Kitster said:


> Each row is a cord. I started with nine cord October and now March 2 I have used almost four. I'm good for next year. 10 below in the NW Kootenay, BC.


I put 2 1/2 cords on my back porch last fall and I used up the last of that last night. I have plenty more stacked outside and I may have to bring in an arm full as I need it till it worms up. I'm not going to bring anymore then I need to finish out the season.


----------



## Marine5068

Jere39 said:


> Sunny last day of February. I've got all my cut dead Oak is split and stacked.
> 
> View attachment 969298
> 
> 
> Now, I have options: work up the big oak that fell taking out my utilities last week, or cut down another standing dead red oak. I doubt the oak that took out my utilities will be seasoned by next year. So, I believe I'll take down another dead oak.


Jere, You're just a cutting machine. Good work and be safe, you and the pooch.


----------



## GenXer

Kitster said:


> Each row is a cord. I started with nine cord October and now March 2 I have used almost four. I'm good for next year. 10 below in the NW Kootenay, BC.


I have burnt around 7 chord this winter so far.


----------



## mountainguyed67

GenXer said:


> I have burnt around 7 chord this winter so far.


----------



## Kitster

sb47 said:


> I put 2 1/2 cords on my back porch last fall and I used up the last of that last night. I have plenty more stacked outside and I may have to bring in an arm full as I need it till it worms up. I'm not going to bring anymore then I need to finish out the season.


I lived in Conroe for awhile way back. Do not remember it being cold enough in the winter... does it freeze where you are? 
Snowed last night, rained today, wood heat takes the moisture element away. Nothing better!


----------



## Billhook

Old grain store with ventilated floor , never tried to use the floor to dry the wood, especially with the price of electricity now, but it would be possible.
I think if I leave it as it is for a year it should be dry enough. 
Damp climate here in UK so it is good to have it indoors both for storage and splitting under cover and out of the weather. Lockdown splitter has been a joy to use, quiet and steady and yet productive. But this is after modification number 101! Such is the life of an inventor!


----------



## sb47

JimR said:


> My woodpile.
> View attachment 969481


I take it you move the basket with your Kubota. Does it have any issues lifting a loaded basket full of green wood? What model is that.
I have about 100 of them that I use to store wood and I'm looking for something to move them around. Will it lift one high enough to load in a truck bed? I can't deside on a small tractor or skid steer.


----------



## ericm979

My Branson 3725 can lift a 275 gallon IBC tote that's loaded with green hardwood. The newer Bransons have about 400 lb more loader capacity. I don't know if it'll lift high enough to get it in a truck. It does make the rear end a little light, and i have loaded rear tires and a 550lb implement on the back. But it's safe enough to carry them a good ways. Most tractors that size are lighter and have less loader capacity.

A skid steer of the right size would be heavier and have more loader capacity and would be more stable too. It's probably better for that task. Tractors excel at pulling stuff and are ok for a huge range of other tasks but not as good as specialized equipment.


----------



## Jere39

Tee Shirt weather her in PA today, over 70° F. Still no bugs, and still plenty of wood to process this "winter"




Halving these with the old maul, then splitting on a block with the Fiskars. But, first a break:




Love that straight grain!


----------



## mountainguyed67

I don’t recognize you without your red jacket.


----------



## Jere39

mountainguyed67 said:


> I don’t recognize yo without your red jacket.


I started out with it, but it got too warm almost from the first split. It's hanging on a tree just out of view. Probably should have had my photographer (wife) catch in the background as proof it's me.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Jere39 said:


> Probably should have had my photographer (wife) catch in the background as proof it's me.



We can’t be sure now...


----------



## Billhook

Billhook said:


> Old grain store with ventilated floor , never tried to use the floor to dry the wood, especially with the price of electricity now, but it would be possible.
> I think if I leave it as it is for a year it should be dry enough.
> Damp climate here in UK so it is good to have it indoors both for storage and splitting under cover and out of the weather. Lockdown splitter has been a joy to use, quiet and steady and yet productive. But this is after modification number 101! Such is the life of an inventor!


Because I am weak of wrist and back, I cannot hand stack a heap of logs in the way you do in the US. It really looks to me like a kind of religion and I admire all the time and effort and I can see that the result brings great pride.
So as we have a large wood burning stove as well, there is not the pleasure seeing your carefully split logs being stacked and fed to your lovely open fireplace or fire pit like you have.
So I have the old sugar beet bucket which I can use to pick up a ton of logs, shake with the hydraulics to filter out the bits and pieces which are good kindling. Then tip the logs into a one ton wooden bin which I can park outside my back door and cover with a tarp.


----------



## djg james

Whatever makes it easiest for you and works. It's not a contest.


----------



## Billhook

djg james said:


> Whatever makes it easiest for you and works. It's not a contest.


I am not trying to make it into a contest. When I was young in the 1960s, there was only a primitive axe and a chopping block and I spent years hand balling the split logs into a shed which then had to be hand loaded out into a barrow. We had a large old fashioned fireplace in a big old draughty farmhouse. It was like feeding the boilers on a battleship! My dear old father used to sit in his chair with a rug on one side to protect him from the radiated heat of the fire, and another rug on the other side to protect him from the draught under the door!
Eventually I went on strike as we had five men on the farm when I started but with retirements it went down to just me and I had no time to do all the firewood. We also used to have a very dangerous open circular saw that nobody liked to operate. and also nobody had a chainsaw so all the wood was from broken branches from storms.
The change started when I bought our first wood stove. Father had great resistance and when I sat the thing on the hearth he was in a very bad mood. I told him if he did not like it it was easy to take out again and I lit it at about 6.00 pm and went off to play some indoor tennis with a group of friends followed by a beer session.
Came back to the farmhouse at about 11.00 pm and crept into the living room to find father asleep in his chair in his underpants and string vest. I laughed my head off when he told me that he went to sleep and when he awoke he thought that he was in hell!
After that it was of course the best thing since sliced bread and all the doors in the house were open and the heat went through the whole house.
Now on my own with an electric chainsaw and processor plus Teleporter I can create a lot of firewood to feed our boiler stove which does all our heating and hot water as well as room heating. The feeding is relatively easy from the wooden one ton box which is only five paces from the stove. the box holds about 3/4 of a ton in practice after it has dried and lasts about 10 days and is easily changed over with the teleporter.
So it is not so much a competition but more a demonstration of how at three score years and ten, with arthritis and a bad back, it is possible to make use of this valuable resource when it looks as though oil and gas are going to go through the roof., all to appease a theory.


----------



## djg james

Sorry, I wasn't insinuating your were making it into a competition. Poor choice of words. I should have said, "You shouldn't have to feel like you have to keep up with the Jones".

I'm always looking for ways to simplify my processing work. Right now, all I want to do is add a gravity conveyor so splits go directly from my splitter into my trailer eliminating one time bending/ picking/tossing motion. I'm not as old as you, but I do feel the age.


----------



## Billhook

djg james said:


> Sorry, I wasn't insinuating your were making it into a competition. Poor choice of words. I should have said, "You shouldn't have to feel like you have to keep up with the Jones".
> 
> I'm always looking for ways to simplify my processing work. Right now, all I want to do is add a gravity conveyor so splits go directly from my splitter into my trailer eliminating one time bending/ picking/tossing motion. I'm not as old as you, but I do feel the age.


I think that this is a clever use of the hydraulic power of a splitter without the complication of adding a powered conveyor. I cannot see why you could not use the ram to push to an even greater height with a little ingenuity.


----------



## djg james

OMG! I got to get that splitter! Of course, I'd probably be dead before the pay-back period.(lol). I was just wanting a roller conveyor so as a split came off the splitter, I would just push it down the track and drop it into the trailer.
I missed two 10' tracks on local CL last week. $100 ea OBO. One I was going to cut in half for infeed/outfeed to my woodworking band saw. Was only up two days before I saw it. I contacted the guy right away but they were sold. Guy took $35 ea. Damn!


----------



## mountainguyed67

WeirWolf said:


> it's a treat when they want me to split a pine, especially Cedar!



Cedar often pops open with the first angle of the splitter.


----------



## stihlaficionado

A decent start to this pile with the 261 & 576

Next time out I'll take the 661C w/28 or 32 for the bigger wood


----------



## djg james

Where on earth do you run across that much firewood? And is that 2nd pic all Cherry?


----------



## stihlaficionado

djg james said:


> Where on earth do you run across that much firewood? And is that 2nd pic all Cherry?


Ash, pin oak, cherry, even some black walnut under the piles
I know a guy....lol

It's coming from a tree service. There are piles of logs all over the lot waiting to either be processed into firewood or milled.


----------



## djg james

I use to get 4" - 18" stuff from my tree guy, which was perfect, but now he chips that all up. Most of the big stuff he's keeping for himself.


----------



## TylerM

Been working on some more racks to stack the "overflow" wood. I can stack about the same amount under cover by the house that's already stacked in the pics. Got another load of logs coming sometime soon to get a few more tanks through the new 562xp. So far I love it.


----------



## BlackCoffin




----------



## JimR

Billhook said:


> I think that this is a clever use of the hydraulic power of a splitter without the complication of adding a powered conveyor. I cannot see why you could not use the ram to push to an even greater height with a little ingenuity.



What brand name splitter is that?


----------



## hoskvarna

Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## BlackCoffin

I now want to flip my splitter upside down…especially for those big rounds


----------



## stihlaficionado

661C w/ 25 & RS

Once all the small stuff is cut & split, I'll put on the 28. There is just too much wood backed up against it


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

big wood piles, on a smaller scale... added to one of mine recently. other day. 1/2 cord or so. the other 2 cords from the 45' oak that had to be dropped on other side of house. all cut up for ez splitting. cleaned the old scrounged shipping crate i had acquired few yrs back, cut up the branches off the oak, some up to 4"... and laid it in... pce by pce. my outdoor fireplace mr Brutus just to the L. handy campfire wood. will sit n season


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

BlackCoffin said:


> View attachment 972786
> View attachment 972787
> View attachment 972790
> View attachment 972789


i like PNW pix.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

BlackCoffin said:


> I now want to flip my splitter upside down…especially for those big rounds


if u do and get a chance... pix?


----------



## stihlaficionado

We ran the 15 year old Built-Rite today


----------



## woodchuckcanuck




----------



## Lee192233

Working on '23-'24 wood pile. Mostly ash with a little beech mixed in for fun. The 3 stacks from left to right are 20" splits, 7' long and 8' high. There will be 4 stacks that run front to back that will be about 10' long and 6' tall at the front and 8' high against the other stacks.


----------



## BlackCoffin

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> if u do and get a chance... pix?


Always, although the excavator setting big fir rounds works too haha


----------



## SS396driver

Well damn I need to get more pallets . Used over 25 on the new stacks these should last a while all pressure treated and has 5/4 decking boards . Still have 5 cord sitting on old ones but as soon as I step on the slats they break . Found some cherry and HVBW at the bottom of one the rounds piles . So far I have a little bit over 21 cord stacked . And I estimate 10 in rounds and logs . I need to get it bucked split and stacked . Promised the wife I wouldn’t get more till I had the area cleaned up. And a buddy called last night seems his sister had 3 white oaks come down the other night and needs a ton of ash taken down .
Nice thing is I leave some split wood for her and her boys clean up the brush


----------



## SS396driver

I hate mud season . My upper field will be like this till mid June and then it’ll still be wet because of the springs . I shouldn’t complain my drinking water comes out of the mountain into a cistern and runs 24/7 with the overflow going into the stream I have no well, my nieghbors well is over 400 feet and he has to conserve water. 

Had to use the backhoe to pull myself out . All to get my splitter but I moved some two year old splits from the pile to the stacking area


----------



## rwoods

SS396driver said:


> Well damn I need to get more pallets . Used over 25 on the new stacks these should last a while all pressure treated and has 5/4 decking boards . Still have 5 cord sitting on old ones but as soon as I step on the slats they break . Found some cherry and HVBW at the bottom of one the rounds piles . So far I have a little bit over 21 cord stacked . And I estimate 10 in rounds and logs . I need to get it bucked split and stacked . Promised the wife I wouldn’t get more till I had the area cleaned up. And a buddy called last night seems his sister had 3 white oaks come down the other night and needs a ton of ash taken down .
> Nice thing is I leave some split wood for her and her boys clean up the brush
> View attachment 975305
> View attachment 975307
> View attachment 975306


Explain to your wife that standing dead ash get more dangerous every day so you need to take a short break from the clean up. I presume she already knows that it makes great firewood and there will be little ash to be had soon.

Ron


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> I hate mud season .



We have very little mud at our place, not much water stands because we’re on a hill. This was the morning after a rain a couple years ago. I went back and raked the mud back into the tracks before it dried. I didn’t get stuck. When I couldn’t make it up the hill, I just went back down the hill. I’ll get chains for the machine one of these days, I see loggers in pictures and videos use them without mud or snow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

adding this bucket full scrounged from storm drops yesterday... headed out today to get some more...oak & pecan in pix, oak today


----------



## SS396driver

rwoods said:


> Explain to your wife that standing dead ash get more dangerous every day so you need to take a short break from the clean up. I presume she already knows that it makes great firewood and there will be little ash to be had soon.
> 
> Ron


It’s not going anywhere pretty much in a field so no danger them dropping


----------



## SS396driver

Hasn’t rained in a week but the ruts fill right up. I think this oak and hickory are aged enough


----------



## rwoods

SS396driver said:


> It’s not going anywhere pretty much in a field so no danger them dropping


I was referring to the danger to you if you are going to fell them.

Ron


----------



## SS396driver

rwoods said:


> I was referring to the danger to you if you are going to fell them.
> 
> Ron


Ohh . Don’t think a week or two will make them any worse . But thanks for the concern


----------



## SS396driver

Wife says I overload my equipment. I don’t think so the more weight on the wheels the better right?! Specially the rears on the two wheel quad but sometimes it feels like this


----------



## JimR

rwoods said:


> Explain to your wife that standing dead ash get more dangerous every day so you need to take a short break from the clean up. I presume she already knows that it makes great firewood and there will be little ash to be had soon.
> 
> Ron


I tell that to my wife everytime I drop another one that is either dead or on it's way to being dead. We got hit by Ash blight that is killing all of ours. No EAB in them yet.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

SS396driver said:


> Wife says I overload my equipment. I don’t think so the more weight on the wheels the better right?! Specially the rears on the two wheel quad but sometimes it feels like this View attachment 975759
> View attachment 975760


Is that a Kodiak 400 you got there?


----------



## SS396driver

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Is that a Kodiak 400 you got there?


Yup great machine


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

SS396driver said:


> Yup great machine


I have the same one. Got it in 2006. Mostly for plowing snow in the driveway and running around the property. It's a beast. Original tires. Original brakes. Has about 600 miles on it.


----------



## SS396driver

woodchuckcanuck said:


> I have the same one. Got it in 2006. Mostly for plowing snow in the driveway and running around the property. It's a beast. Original tires. Original brakes. Has about 600 miles on it.View attachment 975973


Mine has about 200 miles on it . Everything is original on mine too but I do need to change the right front tire or tube it sidewalls are dry rotted and it leaks down .


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> Yup great machine



Nice quad.


----------



## Billhook

JimR said:


> What brand name splitter is that?


----------



## Philbert

Nice to see some other ideas for splitter designs. 

Philbert


----------



## Billhook

Philbert said:


> Nice to see some other ideas for splitter designs.
> 
> Philbert







__





About Us — Black Horse Designs







www.blackhorsedesigns.com





I see they have sold the design to wood Mizer


----------



## SS396driver

Well went from mud back to frozen .


----------



## RK-NL

I see all that mud and I've been pretty blessed with the weather here. This was last week at my brother's property. We're expecting snow tonight, so it'll be a while before I can cut again tho.


----------



## SS396driver

Well a friend hooked me up with some billboard tarps 14’x48’ 14 mil . This should do nicely I got 2 for $75 apiece I couldn’t say no . Little big for the wood stacks but I’ll adjust the stacks to fit . These are like new said to be only used about 30 days . I believe it still has the new tarp smell . I’ll put the black side up


----------



## stihlaficionado

Brute Force box wedge for the bigger rounds


----------



## SS396driver

Splits keep growing . Trailer load is the ash I picked up a few days agoI’m working on oak round/logs I scrounged 2 years ago . Stored off the ground and still saturated. I speed out my 14’x48’ tarp but Need to cut the tarp in half as the stack is 22 x24 so I can get the sides open to the air . Still need to add wood to this end


----------



## motolife313

New pile of oak wood. Red vs white in the wheel barrow


----------



## Cowboy254

motolife313 said:


> New pile of oak wood. Red vs white in the wheel barrowView attachment 979851
> View attachment 979852
> View attachment 979853


I love your little helper! (She missed a bit though  )


----------



## Dave Hadden

Been helping my buddy get his little shed topped up. We can stuff eight cords in it but it's not there yet.

Colder than a Witch's boob here today, specially for April, so we're taking the day off.




Take care.


----------



## motolife313

Oh Leon gets mistaken for that a lot and I don’t mind. He starts showing off when his lady friends are around he does things I didn’t no he could do


----------



## SS396driver

Never ends. Split two of the four trailer loads from the horse farm mostly hickory and cherry. Still have at least 10 loads coming out next week .


----------



## Squareground3691

Working the big bores , thanks to the Emerald Ash bore beetle


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Where do you find billboard tarps?


----------



## Zaedock

Squareground3691 said:


> , thanks to the Emerald Ash bore beetle


Yep - I have ton's of ash on my own property and neighbor who lets me cut. 
Don't even have to fell them either, they're mostly coming down on their own.


----------



## djg james

Sandhill Crane said:


> Where do you find billboard tarps?


Guy sells them on my local CL. Maybe someone in your area.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> Splits keep growing . Trailer load is the ash I picked up a few days agoI’m working on oak round/logs I scrounged 2 years ago . Stored off the ground and still saturated. I speed out my 14’x48’ tarp but Need to cut the tarp in half as the stack is 22 x24 so I can get the sides open to the air . Still need to add wood to this end View attachment 978854
> View attachment 978855
> View attachment 978856


"wood camp!"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

i worked on one of mine other day. moved some chunks about... one heavy pce at a time. lining 'em up for the splitter... got about 2-3 cords to split. a lot for me...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

careful with all that wood cutting...


----------



## SS396driver

Sandhill Crane said:


> Where do you find billboard tarps?


Friend hooked me up . But there are plenty of places online to buy them


----------



## SS396driver

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> "wood camp!"


My splitter is buried.


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> My splitter is buried. View attachment 984973


Time to move some wood.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Dave Hadden said:


> View attachment 980204
> 
> 
> Been helping my buddy get his little shed topped up. We can stuff eight cords in it but it's not there yet.
> Colder than a Witch's boob here today, specially for April, so we're taking the day off.
> Take care.


nice! never seen a wood pile i din't like!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Squareground3691 said:


> Working the big bores , thanks to the Emerald Ash bore beetle


big is right!


----------



## TRTermite

SS396driver said:


> My splitter is buried. View attachment 984973


Like the floor finisher sitting in the closet doorway waiting for the varnish to dry.. Worserer for you Ya can't sit and wait for the wood to miraculously move/stack itself..


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> Time to move some wood.


I got the splitter out today moved quite a bit of wood and split the rounds next to it . There’s still a pile of rounds/logs all oak behind the tent .


----------



## JimR

SS396driver said:


> I got the splitter out today moved quite a bit of wood and split the rounds next to it . There’s still a pile of rounds/logs all oak behind the tent .View attachment 985292
> View attachment 985293
> View attachment 985294
> View attachment 985295


Do you have a tractor with a loader? I use 330 gallon totes for storing my wood. I move them around from my woodlot to the house with a set of forks on the tractor.


----------



## SS396driver

JimR said:


> Do you have a tractor with a loader? I use 330 gallon totes for storing my wood. I move them around from my woodlot to the house with a set of forks on the tractor.


I have a kubota FEL but at this time it's at my friends farm . I'm using it there to drag logs and load my trailer


----------



## alanbaker

Woodpiles


----------



## Zaedock

The Jeep frame and buggy chassis are not part of the splitter - although a mobile off road splitter would be pissah.


----------



## JimR

alanbaker said:


> Woodpiles


That's a lot of wood.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Got a good start for next year. Still have a lot to split. Dont mind the stacking my young son started most of it. We got an Eastonmade splitter this year and man it’s been a life saver. We split big as we heat with a boiler but mainly me splitting by myself this has only taken six gallons of gas to produce! The barn is 30’ long and stack is around 7’ tall.


----------



## Franny K

I have not put a picture here for a while.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Here’s the beast!


----------



## JimR

Matt Schmitt said:


> Here’s the beast!





Matt Schmitt said:


> Here’s the beast!


That is a monster.


----------



## MiserblOF

Ii might have posted this one here before. It's from a few years ago, and has been used now. I try to have as much as possible on single row racks, but when I first buy a load of log length, I'm over capacity. This type of stack is handy for using up little space, but unless it is really fully out in the sun, is not really efficient at seasoning wood. They do look nice, though.
This one was by far the largest of such stacks I ever made, and really was done for the heck of it, as making it so large and high I needed a ladder was not very efficient.


----------



## Squareground3691

Filling up for next winter


----------



## al-k

I haven't had much time for firewood, been working 6 days a week. About 2 cords.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Drive through pick up comes in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## jolj

Any one live in Midlands, of South Carolina, contact me, I know where loggers have lift wood to rot.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Ever wonder what 768 cubic feet (6 cords) of 14 inch long split hardwood looks like? Here you go. Normally 4 crates make one cord for 16 inch long pieces of wood. For 14 inch firewood we stack each cord using 5 crates to allow for good, end grain air flow drying.


----------



## motolife313




----------



## ValleyForge

woodchuckcanuck said:


> Ever wonder what 768 cubic feet (6 cords) of 14 inch long split hardwood looks like? Here you go. Normally 4 crates make one cord for 16 inch long pieces of wood. For 14 inch firewood we stack each cord using 5 crates to allow for good, end grain air flow drying.View attachment 988998


Where'd you get the bundle bags from? They look nice….


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

ValleyForge said:


> Where'd you get the bundle bags from? They look nice….


www.BagSupplies.ca


----------



## psvines

MiserblOF said:


> Ii might have posted this one here before. It's from a few years ago, and has been used now. I try to have as much as possible on single row racks, but when I first buy a load of log length, I'm over capacity. This type of stack is handy for using up little space, but unless it is really fully out in the sun, is not really efficient at seasoning wood. They do look nice, though.
> This one was by far the largest of such stacks I ever made, and really was done for the heck of it, as making it so large and high I needed a ladder was not very efficient.


I love it, holzhausens. I have about 8 of them in the yard, been stacking that way for years.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Started on this today, part of a 27 tree removal 
Mulberry & oak



Hooskie 395 w/ 28"
Stihl 362 for the smaller stuff


----------



## SS396driver

Got a load this morning was going back for two more but the water pump on the dodge said no . Gotta hand it to Cummins took all of 30 minutes to remove and replace. Took 3 hours to get the parts . 

Going to get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## WeirWolf




----------



## al-k

About half done. Each one is about 1/4 cord, the wood I am putting in them has been cut and split for 2 years.


----------



## Squareground3691

Some of next winter heat


----------



## Old-Feller

Squareground3691 said:


> Some of next winter heat


Nice Ol Mac's


----------



## Squareground3691

Old-Feller said:


> Nice Ol Mac's


Thanks, Yea they are a pleasure to run and can’t get that definitive sound from any other saw


----------



## Old-Feller

Some wood I was splitting with my home-built splitter the "Logslayer"


----------



## Jere39

Had the drone up to capture some of the lawn and mowing action, and decided to sneak up on my lawn-side stacks. 



There have been some early and anxious pick ups by the a couple regulars. And it is getting just too stinking hot for splitting (for me), but I'll pick cool mornings when they show up for some splitting to keep up.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Outside of a coupled days it's been hot & humid so we're backed up on splitter duties


----------



## ELM

No sense in me posting pics. I try to split it in the woods where I cut it. Not as much to clean up that way.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Got this on another forum from a guy in NJ complaining about the prices wood is selling for now.


----------



## ValleyForge

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 1001386
> View attachment 1001387
> 
> 
> Got this on another forum from a guy in NJ complaining about the prices wood is selling for now.


What’s the difference between the left and right columns, it got cut off….

I'm not pricing wood yet, but I will reserve orders….


----------



## stihlaficionado

ValleyForge said:


> What’s the difference between the left and right columns, it got cut off….
> 
> I'm not pricing wood yet, but I will reserve orders….


two columns duplicated

$175 to stack a full cord?


----------



## derwoodii

worked down some logs to chunks for splitter today, i got a bout 1/3 of next years wood pile sorted 

Not sure, tho i think it was Euc tereticornis or Euc blakelyi but bark dont fit the guess and it felt to hard and tight fiber for Euc botryoides 



little axe can open up even melded trunk forks 





the clip board supervisors mutts checked in to tick off my OHS


----------



## timsmcm

My humble little area.


----------



## Billhook

stihlaficionado said:


> two columns duplicated
> 
> $175 to stack a full cord?


At my age plus inflation I would want at least double that!


----------



## mountainguyed67

derwoodii said:


> the clip board supervisors mutts checked in to tick off my OHS



What‘s an OHS?


----------



## derwoodii

mountainguyed67 said:


> What‘s an OHS?


 Oz version of US Osha


----------



## Mad Professor

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane


You, are asking for some nasty piles of ****!


woodman6666 said:


> Heres some of mine Every piece you see is oak.


How many days using the maul? Or do you use a Fiskars?


----------



## Philbert

derwoodii said:


> Oz version of US Osha


Sometimes OSHA here is a bit like being in Oz! Start by painting the whole road yellow!

Philbert


----------



## stihlaficionado

395 w/24


Gonna need a bit of straightening/sharpening. It must have hit an embedded bolt


----------



## Maine_woodburner

Here's my storage area, little 28 ton splitter I move around some and tend to buck and split into the trailer and the wife stacks.
Just homesteading and not wanting to just sit around so.


----------



## Philbert

(not mine)



Philbert


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

This morning's activities. Can you smell it?


----------



## MNGuns




----------



## MNGuns

99% ash that was run thru a buddies processor. Axis took care of the resplit.


----------



## Old-Feller

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 1001386
> View attachment 1001387
> 
> 
> Got this on another forum from a guy in NJ complaining about the prices wood is selling for now.



I don't sell wood, But It's a lot of work to cut, Spilt, And Deliver, Hard on your equipment and my time is money, Most firewood guy's in the past did not get enough money for their work, I bought 6 cords when I moved to UT because I didn't have time to do it myself as I was building my shop and fixing up my house, I paid $125.00 per cord, It was Aspen, Blue Spruce, Doug Fir. During the Pandemic people who had never burned wood all of a sudden were home and started enjoying a fire. Wood was selling for much higher prices. Maybe it's going to stay at the higher prices now, Hopefully Neighbors with saws will step in and help the older Folks that need some wood in the winter to stay warm. OLD-FELLER


----------



## Old-Feller

MNGuns said:


> View attachment 1009906
> View attachment 1009907


Now that's a FREAKING WOOD PILE!!!!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Today's work...
2 loads of Siberian Elm I cut a few days ago.


----------



## Maine_woodburner

Starting to get somewhere with it all.


----------



## cantoo

Couple years ago. Ash, 32" long OWB splits.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

A little bit of our summer's work.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

This morning's view.


----------



## newcountrygirl

ShaneLogs said:


> I try to keep my woodpile as clean as I can get it and keep the area around the wood pile clean too. Who ever has the nicest/cleanest looking woodpile, I will send them some free stickers
> 
> Post away!
> 
> 
> Shane


How about what I WILL have once my splitter is fixed? I’ve got enough to gag a lumberjack! And THIS isn’t all of it! Lol


----------



## newcountrygirl

ReggieT said:


> *Why?*
> 
> You said its stacked where no one can see it....man I'd be proud to show that off!!!


I’m jealous!! I’ve gotta get to that point!


----------



## newcountrygirl

DavdH said:


>


Wow. Just…wow


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Sawdust production this morning.

View attachment 20220830-firewood-chainsawing.mp4


----------



## MaineMtnMan

Here's the cutting an
d splitting area


----------



## MaineMtnMan

Stacking area


----------



## Captain Bruce

newcountrygirl said:


> How about what I WILL have once my splitter is fixed? I’ve got enough to gag a lumberjack! And THIS isn’t all of it! Lol


Doesn't count.......no sticker for you!


----------



## al-k

I have been working 6 days a week and had no time for firewood. The crabgrass in the wood yard looks better than my yard.


----------



## bryannewton

*its not much but its a start*


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Blocked, cracked and stacked a cord yesterday while the gopro was recording.


----------



## Timberton




----------



## cantoo

I don't stack my wood but did a bit of splitting last weekend and a few hours this weekend. Ash rounds were up to 28" diameter and are 32" long for my OWB. Pile is about 18' high. Still a few logs left to cut up.


----------



## cantoo

My buddy's stack. He cuts to 16" and uses my orange splitter and conveyor.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

We did eight of these this morning. Total, 256 cu ft.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Today's wood pile.


----------



## djg james

Uh... That's not fair.


----------



## SS396driver

First load to be stacked in the basement

Calculate there’s two plus winters worth of wood here


----------



## Idahomauledriver




----------



## bryannewton

I have got to step up my game I am way behind is all I can say 
But I am also trying to find me a log splitter


----------



## Squareground3691

bryannewton said:


> I have got to step up my game I am way behind is all I can say
> But I am also trying to find me a log splitter


What brand log splitter ? , got a Iron&Oak 30 ton vert/ horizontal two years ago best money spent


----------



## bryannewton

Squareground3691 said:


> What brand log splitter ? , got a Iron&Oak 30 ton vert/ horizontal two years ago best money spent


I'm not sure what to try and find something around $1200.00


----------



## bryannewton

Squareground3691 said:


> What brand log splitter ? , got a Iron&Oak 30 ton vert/ horizontal two years ago best money spent


Where did you get it at


----------



## Squareground3691

bryannewton said:


> Where did you get it at








Log Splitters Direct | Online Wood Splitter Superstore


Log Splitters Direct specializes exclusively in Wood Splitters. Every Log Splitter for Sale comes with Free Shipping. Shop a huge selection of quality Log Splitters from top Name Brands.




www.logsplittersdirect.com


----------



## bryannewton

I might have to find me a used one 
I can't afford some of those prices


----------



## Tulameendude

Just about done! Good to have the winter wood stowed at the cabin!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bryannewton said:


> View attachment 1014802
> *its not much but its a start*


looks like many Texas pasture, fence line, etc. i got some cut up yesterday, too. been needing to do it. and clean up the drive, too. lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

that pecan for smoking wood. i have a campfire almost daily...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

SS396driver said:


> First load to be stacked in the basementView attachment 1017396
> 
> Calculate there’s two plus winters worth of wood here
> View attachment 1017395
> View attachment 1017397


down to get more firewood in sox


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bryannewton said:


> _I have got to step up my game I am way behind is all I can say_
> But I am also trying to find me a log splitter


lol, same story here, too!


----------



## StihlBill

Here's some wild black cherry and a stack of hickory.


----------



## Jere39

I don't process Hickory, in my experience it tears apart rather than splits, and I just don't get enough so I usually offer what I get, which came down in a storm, to a friend who has a hydro splitter and an OWB and loves it. But, evidently not enough to hustle over here and get this small load that is now blocking access to my next stack of Oak. So, this morning after finishing up sawing some oak, I had about a quarter tank in the 6100 and rather than put it away "wet" I walked down to this hickory and did some noodling. Accomplished a couple things:


Cleared enough to get the tractor and cart through this area
Made a little hickory for my test burning
Gave me a center cut for MM readings
Covered some of the dirt work area here for keeping my shoes out of the mud for at least a morning.




Still enough hickory for my buddy, and a couple random species of ugly chunks I won't swing the Fiskars through.


----------



## SS396driver

Hickory has been my main wood lately . That and oak are the most prevalent in the area I’m cutting . The hickory seems to split nice even with the fiskers . But I use the Timberwolf 99.9 % of the time


----------



## biggerstaff94

Jere39 said:


> I don't process Hickory, in my experience it tears apart rather than splits, and I just don't get enough so I usually offer what I get, which came down in a storm, to a friend who has a hydro splitter and an OWB and loves it. But, evidently not enough to hustle over here and get this small load that is now blocking access to my next stack of Oak. So, this morning after finishing up sawing some oak, I had about a quarter tank in the 6100 and rather than put it away "wet" I walked down to this hickory and did some noodling. Accomplished a couple things:
> 
> 
> Cleared enough to get the tractor and cart through this area
> Made a little hickory for my test burning
> Gave me a center cut for MM readings
> Covered some of the dirt work area here for keeping my shoes out of the mud for at least a morning.
> View attachment 1020210
> 
> 
> 
> Still enough hickory for my buddy, and a couple random species of ugly chunks I won't swing the Fiskars through.


Noodles are great for starting fires too.


----------



## tbow388

Well after a bad health incident (Heart went bad), a few years of pity party in alcoholism and losing most of everything, I am back. Here are the current stats.
2.5 years sober.
Heart pumping at 30%
Got divorced after 26 years.
Gave everything to ex-wife
Got Remarried.
Got a house on a farm.
My 2 saws that I own now are a 
Stihl 021 that I bought 11 years ago yesterday. 
Stihl 031 that my wifes father gave me.
I have access to:
Stihl 018
Stihl 029
Stihl 044 magmum (I think)

My splitter goes on the back of the Ford TW-25 Tractor.
after selling my other splitter I bought another one that was brand new but had a few problems. My son and I fixed it and gave it to the ex wife.

This is my first real cutting since 2017. I AM WORN OUT.
I still have 2 Hickories that are 18" at the base to cut up and split and a red oak that is about 24"at the base.

OH and i have lost 55 pounds since I put the plug in the jug.


----------



## husqvarna257

Shed is full so I am chucking wood in a pile. That wood is for 2 years from now.


----------



## Cowboy254

tbow388 said:


> Well after a bad health incident (Heart went bad), a few years of pity party in alcoholism and losing most of everything, I am back. Here are the current stats.
> 2.5 years sober.
> Heart pumping at 30%
> Got divorced after 26 years.
> Gave everything to ex-wife
> Got Remarried.
> Got a house on a farm.
> My 2 saws that I own now are a
> Stihl 021 that I bought 11 years ago yesterday.
> Stihl 031 that my wifes father gave me.
> I have access to:
> Stihl 018
> Stihl 029
> Stihl 044 magmum (I think)
> 
> My splitter goes on the back of the Ford TW-25 Tractor.
> after selling my other splitter I bought another one that was brand new but had a few problems. My son and I fixed it and gave it to the ex wife.
> 
> This is my first real cutting since 2017. I AM WORN OUT.
> I still have 2 Hickories that are 18" at the base to cut up and split and a red oak that is about 24"at the base.
> 
> OH and i have lost 55 pounds since I put the plug in the jug.



Wow, that's quite a journey. Glad you're coming out the other side. 

My old man has the same 031AV which he bought new when I was but a little tacker. It still chugs along well, not super fast (or light) but good torque.


----------



## bryannewton

Cowboy254 said:


> Wow, that's quite a journey. Glad you're coming out the other side.
> 
> My old man has the same 031AV which he bought new when I was but a little tacker. It still chugs along well, not super fast (or light) but good torque.


My dad has one as well that I want to get back running


----------



## artbaldoni

With coal at near $400 and fuel oil at $4.50 a gallon, looks like I'm back in the wood business. Bought a load from my neighbor since I only had 3 cords stockpiled. I have 20 acres of blowdowns to get while I use this up. Talked to the neighbor and he said if I had logs stacked, he would haul for me at $100 a load. It's 4.5 miles from the blowdowns to my house. Seems like a quick way to get the wood home.


----------



## stihlaficionado

tbow388 said:


> Well after a bad health incident (Heart went bad), a few years of pity party in alcoholism and losing most of everything, I am back. Here are the current stats.
> 2.5 years sober.
> Heart pumping at 30%
> Got divorced after 26 years.
> Gave everything to ex-wife
> Got Remarried.
> Got a house on a farm.
> My 2 saws that I own now are a
> Stihl 021 that I bought 11 years ago yesterday.
> Stihl 031 that my wifes father gave me.
> I have access to:
> Stihl 018
> Stihl 029
> Stihl 044 magmum (I think)
> 
> My splitter goes on the back of the Ford TW-25 Tractor.
> after selling my other splitter I bought another one that was brand new but had a few problems. My son and I fixed it and gave it to the ex wife.
> 
> This is my first real cutting since 2017. I AM WORN OUT.
> I still have 2 Hickories that are 18" at the base to cut up and split and a red oak that is about 24"at the base.
> 
> OH and i have lost 55 pounds since I put the plug in the jug.


Congrats on making it through to the other side.
You're a better man for the effort.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

wood pile in a bucket! status: _avail for immediate use_

one from the good ol... _*Proud To Scrounge*_ Department:

'scrounge of the day!' it first showed up as windfall... quite well seasoned!, i mite add. big enuff to be a WMr! or close. that was about 2 months ago. saw it daily side of road end of block on daily bike rides. one day big truck rolled over it and parked. then it wa bit more than wood mash!. still, it seemed to call to me. i ignored the impulse... then one day kinda got interested. couple beers down and a few days later... decided to ck it out while out on a pups walk. had gloves. no telling what had _sniffed_ it! pawes thru the 'dust. hmm, some nice fire starters! so pushed them aside for another day. figured could be a good bucket full of firewood starters. so couple days ago stopped and with bucket... filled 'er up! home with it i went. then yesterday cleaned out mr Brutus, and got ready for a nice campfire! used about 1/3 of the bucket full. so, for less than about 2 mins scrounging... 3 campfire starter kits... and that went well! ~


----------



## wood4heat

Splitting a little white oak I scored from a neighbor. Blew down a few weeks ago and he just wanted it gone. 





Breaks over, get back to work!



Hoping it will be usable next winter.


----------



## derwoodii

Logs sliced the splitter will be up next..


----------



## cantoo

About 12 hours total splitting with my splitter. Pile is approx 12' high x 25' diameter circle and approx 15' up the slope. 16" long splits, mostly ash but there is some maple, walnut and a couple of pieces of Ironwood. These were all saw logs that I finally decided that I was never going to get time to saw so I cut them into firewood. I was surprised how punkie some of the rounds were.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Big old white oak from a farm
Trunk cut with a 660 w/ 36"


----------



## woodchuckcanuck

Splitting away the punky stuff is part of our quality control. The home heating firewood we sell is the best parts of the tree. What you see on the ground is what was sorted from 1/2 a cord of firewood. The 32 cu ft crate (1/4 cord) beside Gina is more of that lower quality wood, we call it campfire grade (C-grade). When dry, it starts quick and throws a decent flame. Good for the workshop, campfire, or use it for starting your home fire. C-grade currently sells for $59 a crate.


----------



## rwoods

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 1026158
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026162
> 
> View attachment 1026165
> 
> Big old white oak from a farm
> Trunk cut with a 660 w/ 36"


Keep on the lookout for metal in that log on the left.

There is a lot of wood in those two pieces.

Ron


----------



## Toy4xchris

Putting some work in at my inlaws house had some maples and oaks taken down.


----------



## NewToSplitters

I hate to say it, but we are just getting started. We cut and split about a rick and my used log splitter blew a seal. We have a whole bunch which can be cut into wood stove lengths until I get the splitter fixed.


----------



## Vt4ster




----------



## artbaldoni

The red coal bin is sitting empty this year at $400 a ton. Back to wood!


----------



## woodchuckcanuck




----------



## jolj

Imser1989 said:


> 1. Wood chips
> Wood chips are great for mulching around your plants. They help keep weeds down, retain moisture, and add nutrients to the soil. You can use them around your plants or even put them directly in the ground. If you have a lot of wood chips lying around, you can make some compost out of them!
> 2. Sawdust
> Sawdust is similar to wood chips, except it's not as big and bulky. It is perfect for mulch around your plants. It helps keep weeds down, retains moisture, and adds nutrients to the soil.
> 3. Leaves
> Leaves are great for mulch around your garden. They help keep weeds under control, retain moisture, and provide nutrients to the soil. Leaves can be added to your compost pile if they're clean.
> 4. Grass clippings
> Grass clippings are great for mulch and composting. They help keep weeds away, retain moisture, and give off nutrients to the soil. Grass clippings can be added to your yard waste bin.
> 5. Bark
> Bark is great for mulch and adding nutrients to the soil. It helps keep weeds away, retains moisture, and provides nutrients to the soil. Bark can be added to your backyard compost pile.
> 6. Hay
> Hay is great for mulch around plants. It helps keep grass down, keeps weeds away, and gives off nutrients to the soil and plants. Hay can be added to your garden bed.
> 7. Straw
> Straw is great for mulch. It helps keep weeds under control, retains moisture, and gives off nutrients. Straw can be added to your lawn or garden bed.


You forgot Coffee chaff, nut shells & rice hull, shredded pine cones.


----------



## artbaldoni

Chug, chug, chug...


----------



## NewToSplitters

artbaldoni said:


> Chug, chug, chug...View attachment 1028509
> View attachment 1028510


Very nice and neat. Look great.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Silver maple, don't care for it much outside of kindling or mixed with harder/denser wood in the firebox.


----------



## dave ensign

Not done but almost there!


----------



## stihlaficionado

3-4 more cut piles like this ^ to go





15 year old Built-Rite


----------



## artbaldoni

Getting closer...


----------



## artbaldoni

And now there are 2 super sacks of coal sitting in the woodyard too!


----------



## cantoo

Stacked these up on Saturday afternoon. Next picture is Sunday morning, good timing. 48 crates 48' wide x 48" tall x 32" long Ash splits in them.


----------



## NoSprk




----------



## Sawdust Man

A bit of fresh cut post oak...


----------



## mountainguyed67

NoSprk said:


> View attachment 1032725
> View attachment 1032726



Ash?


----------



## NoSprk

mountainguyed67 said:


> Ash?


eucalyptus is what's stacked nicely and oak in the other pic


----------



## GrizG

Almost all of this wood came from one big maple tree that was the casualty of last winters' ice storm... there is a small amount of oak mixed in.


----------



## NoSprk




----------



## kodiak

The splitting process: From trailer to splitting table to the stacks, trying to minimize unnecessary bending over





The stockpile, enough for 2-3 winters:


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Five years ago I built a free standing table for someone with a tip up splitter. It covered the engine side, including the engine. There was a section that tipped up for engine access to start/stop, but it wasn't attached to the splitter and could be used on either side. I thought it was a huge improvement for re-splitting but he didn't use it.
Photo is of a different table I used for years and years on a fixed beam.
Some think of it as a staging table, which it could be apart from the conveyor, but as set up here it was great for re-splitting. For keeping the larger pieces close at hand to run through again and again.


----------



## artbaldoni

Done with this year's load. Now on to the woodlot to start cutting the next batch.


----------



## bran1har

cantoo said:


> Stacked these up on Saturday afternoon. Next picture is Sunday morning, good timing. 48 crates 48' wide x 48" tall x 32" long Ash splits in them.


Ash is the best wood! Throw it right in the stove after its split no seasoning


----------



## stillhunter

Got this wood a month or so. 



and more in a few weeks. I split it today.....



And stacked it...


----------



## artbaldoni

1st 2 pieces of the processor have been acquired. Also helpful to move splits to the stove. Am I smart or lazy?


----------



## cantoo

Built this a few years ago. Still sitting on my fenceline. 2nd pic is my rounds table for my big splitter. Plan is to use tractor to load and dump big rounds onto it then they roll to the wedge for splitting.


----------



## Jester3775

artbaldoni said:


> 1st 2 pieces of the processor have been acquired. Also helpful to move splits to the stove. Am I smart or lazy?View attachment 1037303
> View attachment 1037304


I would argue the easiest way is the smartest way ! No shortage of work you know...


----------



## Mr-Greg58

We don’t need as much wood as most of the members on this forum, here is Georgia it doesn’t get that cold. On the other end of the spectrum we have to have good insulation and good HVAC equipment. Here’s a load of red oak I cut the day before thanksgiving.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

What wood is this? Thought maybe a young shagbark but not so sure. Wondering if maybe it’s a maple.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Cleared a farmers fence row out and got a lot of wood mainly mulberry.


----------



## djg james

Matt Schmitt said:


> Cleared a farmers fence row out and got a lot of wood mainly mulberry.


Jack Pot!!


----------



## CatMan Fetters

Matt Schmitt said:


> Cleared a farmers fence row out and got a lot of wood mainly mulberry.


Burned wood for 35 years straight, don’t know if I ever tried Mulberry, nice haul!


----------



## djg james

Sandhill Crane said:


> Five years ago I built a free standing table for someone with a tip up splitter. It covered the engine side, including the engine. There was a section that tipped up for engine access to start/stop, but it wasn't attached to the splitter and could be used on either side. I thought it was a huge improvement for re-splitting but he didn't use it.
> Photo is of a different table I used for years and years on a fixed beam.
> Some think of it as a staging table, which it could be apart from the conveyor, but as set up here it was great for re-splitting. For keeping the larger pieces close at hand to run through again and again.
> View attachment 1034524
> View attachment 1034525


I like it! I was thinking of making some of those wings to hold the splits after the first split. But that table would work even better.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

CatMan Fetters said:


> Burned wood for 35 years straight, don’t know if I ever tried Mulberry, nice haul!


It has a very good btu and about every fence row in indiana or at least by me has it. That was the main wood, had some oak decent cherry, walnut and maple.


----------



## djg james

stillhunter said:


> Got this wood a month or so.
> 
> View attachment 1036243
> View attachment 1036244
> and more in a few weeks. I split it today.....View attachment 1036248
> 
> 
> 
> And stacked it...View attachment 1036247


Looks like some of my hauls. I like working with that size. Easy to handle.


----------



## djg james

artbaldoni said:


> 1st 2 pieces of the processor have been acquired. Also helpful to move splits to the stove. Am I smart or lazy?View attachment 1037303
> View attachment 1037304


I've missed several ads on CL for roller conveyors. Looking to get a section to run from splitter to trailer.


----------



## artbaldoni

djg james said:


> I've missed several ads on CL for roller conveyors. Looking to get a section to run from splitter to trailer.


I got 2 10' pieces for $60 for both!


----------



## Matt Schmitt

I heat with a boiler so most I can cut to length and put in, however it doesn’t season as well that way. Even if I cut to length I try to let it season a year before burning.


----------



## djg james

artbaldoni said:


> I got 2 10' pieces for $60 for both!


Nice! Those are the heavy ones. I missed two of the lighter ones, which would work for me, for the same price.


----------



## Philbert

Matt Schmitt said:


> Cleared a farmers fence row out and got a lot of wood mainly mulberry.


Win-Win!

Philbert


----------



## alanbaker

Matt Schmitt said:


> What wood is this? Thought maybe a young shagbark but not so sure. Wondering if maybe it’s a maple.


The buds and leaf scars look like shagbark


----------



## Matt Schmitt

alanbaker said:


> The buds and leaf scars look like shagbark


I’ll try and get a few more pics sometime. I hate to turn it into fire wood vs smoking wood as I have plenty of burning wood.


----------



## JimR

As the split pile grows the rounds pile shrinks.


----------



## dave_dj1

Did some splitting yesterday for the 23-24 season


----------



## alanbaker

From logs, to blocks, to splitting (love splitting ash), to house wood pile . Sorry pictures are out of order, computer incompetent


----------



## alanbaker

The things you see splitting by hand- pigeon horntail that died before it found its way out. It first I thought it was a small branch that was grown over.


----------



## alanbaker

One more thing, does anyone know how to fix these fans? One works one does not.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Not as much as some of you do, but it’s something.


----------



## alanbaker

mountainguyed67 said:


> Not as much as some of you do, but it’s something.
> 
> View attachment 1045933
> 
> View attachment 1045934


It is not the size of the pile that counts, it is the fact that you are making piles.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Ported 550XP putting in some work!


----------



## dave_dj1

alanbaker said:


> From logs, to blocks, to splitting (love splitting ash), to house wood pile . Sorry pictures are out of order, computer incompetent


You are far more ambitious than I am. You can see part of my splitter in the pic, I have a slip on 4 way and a 6 way for it, I seldom use the 6 way.


----------



## SS396driver

It’s a muddy mess right now .


----------



## SS396driver

I try to do two rows a week . This wood has been sitting in a pile all summer . So far 9 rows 24’x3 1/2 high and average is 18 inches deep this is going to season another two years


----------



## dave ensign

The only wood seasoned two years in my house is the kitchen table and chairs. OK, the floor and the siding too.


----------



## mountainguyed67

alanbaker said:


> It is not the size of the pile that counts, it is the fact that you are making piles.



We actually do a lot more for other people than for ourselves, but we never see a giant pile because they sell it at their store. We take them rounds, they split them. It helps both of us doing that. Plus these people won’t let us pay for anything at their store, this is our way of giving back.


----------



## SS396driver

dave ensign said:


> The only wood seasoned two years in my house is the kitchen table and chairs. OK, the floor and the siding too.


I like to be well a head of the curve .


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> It’s a muddy mess right now .



We’ve had rains wreaking havoc in our local mountains, haven’t been up to our place to see what happened though. These are from one of the routes up there. Authorities are advising not to travel in the mountains unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## SS396driver

mountainguyed67 said:


> We’ve had rains wreaking havoc in our local mountains, haven’t been up to our place to see what happened though. These are from one of the routes up there. Authorities are advising not to travel in the mountains unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> View attachment 1047780
> 
> View attachment 1047781
> 
> View attachment 1047782
> 
> View attachment 1047783
> 
> View attachment 1047784


I have been keeping up with these storms . Have relatives in there and so far they are ok . Hope you come thru this with no damage . Years of not enough and now flooding you guys can’t catch a break.


----------



## mountainguyed67

SS396driver said:


> I have been keeping up with these storms . Have relatives in there and so far they are ok . Hope you come thru this with no damage . Years of not enough and now flooding you guys can’t catch a break.



I heard the store at the creek a six mile drive above our place up there got 11” of rain yesterday. The river that area flows into peaked over 48,000 fps, it’s usually 5 or 6 hundred this time of year. The spring/summer peak is usually about 10,000 fps, I’m pretty sure it hasn’t been to the recent peak since 1997. That storm damaged roads along the river and filled the reservoir with logs you could walk across the lake on.


----------

